# Mid June and July Firecrackers Group Due June/July 2017!



## wannabeprego

Hi Ladies! I just got my :bfp: with my second IVF cycle and I am due July 4th! I wanted to start a group for us girls that are due in July since I didn't see one yet! I thought it would be fun to make some buddies and go through our pregnancy journies together! :thumbup: I have 3 year old twins, so this will be my 3rd child. I have my HCG betas this friday on 10/21. I transferred 3 three day embryos and I have 4 frozen embryos. Here are the pictures of my embryos that I transferred. 

[




Here is my BFP that I got today!:thumbup: 






I want to keep a list of all of the girls that join the group and list your due dates! Eventually We can update the list when we know what genders we are all due with. Please list your due date when you join the group so I can add you to the list! 





Here is a fun "Firecrackers group" theme picture if anyone wants to add it to their signature, here is the link. (designed by group member confuzion, thanks girl :thumbup:)


Here is the code for it so whoever wants to can put it in their sig and it will link back to this group:

https://i.imgur.com/QDLQULk.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2414191-mid-june-july-firecrackers-group-due-june-july-2017-a.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/QDLQULk.gif[/img][/url]







*June/July due dates*


-Hermione394- Due date June 9th, 2017 

-Ellie Bean- Due date June 9th, 2017  :pink: Born May 19th 2017!

-AmbiguousHope- Due date June 11th, 2017 

-4magpies- Due date June 14th, 2017 

-Princess Pearl- Due date June 15th, 2017 

-BABTTC123- Due date June 16th, 2017 


-boobee- Due date June 16th, 2017 

-Lexus15- Due date June 23rd, 2017 :angel:

-Liz_e- Due date June 23rd, 2017 

bbygurl719- Due date June 24th, 2017 :blue: Born June 12th 2017!

Oculi83 Due date June 26th, 2017 

x Zaly x Due date June 26th, 2017 


-CanadianLady- Due date June 28th, 2017 

-Catalyst- Due date June 29th, 2017 :pink: Born June 19th 2017!

-Ad0rkkable- Due date June 29th, 2017 

-wannabeprego - Due June 30th, 2017:pink:born June 9th 2017!


-sil - Due June 30th, 2017


-Rockell8788 - Due July 1st, 2017



-Sambatiki - Due July 2nd, 2017

-youngmamttc - Due July 3rd, 2017

-Jlh05 - Due July 3rd, 2017



-Weebles - Due July 4th, 2017:pink: Born May 31st 2017!


-stmw - Due July 5th, 2017

-Aubrey2013  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Jlh05  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Flueky88 - Due July 6th, 2017 :pink: Born May 31st 2017!

-BeckyTy - Due July 7th, 2017

-Emerson87 - Due July 7th, 2017 :angel:

-Maries_s - Due July 7th, 2017

-thexfadingpat - Due July 8th, 2017:blue: Born June 26th 2017!

-Betty.Rubble - Due July 8th, 2017

-second.time - Due July 9th, 2017

-lesondemavie  - Due July 11th, 2017


-Lunabelle - Due July 11th, 2017

-Mrstruth - Due July 11th, 2017

-808malia - Due July 14th, 2017


-aknqtpie - Due July 14th, 2017


-ALiKO - Due July 16th, 2017


-blessedmomma - Due July 17th, 2017

-Gagrlinpit - Due July 19th, 2017

-Aphy - Due July 19th, 2017

-PurplePear - Due July 22nd, 2017

-PrettyInInk42 - Due July 22nd, 2017

-vaniilla - Due July 22nd, 2017

-Girly922 - Due July 22th, 2017


-Mummafrog - Due July 23rd, 2017

-rainbowsun - Due July 23rd, 2017

-TTCfirstovr30 -Due July 23rd, 2017

-Parkep - Due July 24th, 2017

-confuzion - Due July 25th, 2017


-Thejoie - Due July 27th, 2017

-zephyr - Due July 27th, 2017

-DobbyForever - Due July 30th, 2017


-baseball_mom - Due July 31st, 2017



_ Angels: _

-Star25- :angel: 


-annio84- :angel: [/QUOTE]


----------



## CanadianLady

I would like to cautiously join you. Got a faint but beautiful BFP this afternoon. Wasn't supposed to test until the 24th. Have been ttc # 2 for 2 years. This was my 4th cycle of Letrozole. Very nervous!


----------



## wannabeprego

CanadianLady said:


> I would like to cautiously join you. Got a faint but beautiful BFP this afternoon. Wasn't supposed to test until the 24th. Have been ttc # 2 for 2 years. This was my 4th cycle of Letrozole. Very nervous!

Welcome to the group! Congrats on your BFP! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you! When is your due date? I just added your name to the list but I would like to add your due date! :thumbup: 

I know what you mean about feeling nervous! I haven't had my BW yet, and it is going to be this Friday! I am praying for great numbers! :thumbup: I went through 2 failed FET cycles before this, one was a chemical and the other was a BFN! :nope: I ended up doing a second IVF cycle because I used up all of my frozen embryos. I never thought I would get another BFP, so I am really excited but also nervous!!!


----------



## CanadianLady

I have no idea what my edd will be. LMP was Sept 21 but that was only a 21 day cycle. Have always been irregular but since starting Letrozole they have been between 21 and 37 days. Today is cd 29.


----------



## wannabeprego

CanadianLady said:


> I have no idea what my edd will be. LMP was Sept 21 but that was only a 21 day cycle. Have always been irregular but since starting Letrozole they have been between 21 and 37 days. Today is cd 29.

Oh okay!! If you go by your last missed period than your due date would be June 28th! I am using this website to calculate it! 

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator

You can stay on this thread with me if you want! I can just put June 28th, since you are so close to the end of June! Either way is okay! :thumbup: This thread would be lonely without you! LOL!!!! :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi ladies! 

Glad to join you, getting bfps since 15th Oct after fet 
Have 1 dd also from a fet 

Otd is sat 22nd Oct, Blood test to confirm Tuesday 25th

Due date 29th June xx


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Glad to join you, getting bfps since 15th Oct after fet
> Have 1 dd also from a fet
> 
> Otd is sat 22nd Oct, Blood test to confirm Tuesday 25th
> 
> Due date 29th June xx

Welcome to the group bump buddy! :flower: I added you on the first post! :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Hehe thank you, just waiting for Ellie and lexus too! Then the others very soon :)


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies,

Would love to join as got my bfp from a few faint hpt & confirmation from beta bloods on Mon (56) & Wed (130)..Keep on doubling my little bean, edd is 23rd June &#128147;&#128536;

Wannabe thanks for the heads up with this thread, it'll be nice to compare symptoms and the strange goings on within our bodies lol! &#128518;&#128521;

Sticky baby dust.xx


----------



## wannabeprego

lexus15 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would love to join as got my bfp from a few faint hpt & confirmation from beta bloods on Mon (56) & Wed (130)..Keep on doubling my little bean, edd is 23rd June &#128147;&#128536;
> 
> Wannabe thanks for the heads up with this thread, it'll be nice to compare symptoms and the strange goings on within our bodies lol! &#128518;&#128521;
> 
> Sticky baby dust.xx

Welcome to the group hun!!!:hugs::flower: I added your name to the first post!:thumbup: Your welcome!! It will be so much fun to share our pregnancy journeys together!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## star25

Hi lexus, good to see you here too! I'm still anxiously waiting for my bloods Tuesday, until then I don't feel like this is happening as don't like to just rely on htps, plus I haven't had a frer to do since Tues, just a digital then cheapie which are rubbish and don't come up dark which makes me worry more
I've got the clinics hpt to do at home tomorrow so hopefully that will make me feel better

How are you all feeling? Any symptoms yet? 

I get some nausea on and off but nothing bad and some horrible headaches, apart from that just some twinges and light cramps


----------



## wannabeprego

@Star, Yes I am starting to have more symptoms! This morning I was nauseous. I waited too long to eat because I rushed out the door to get my BW results and I dry heaved when I brushed my teeth this morning, and I was gagging until I ate some toast! I have never been so happy about being nauseous before! LOL!!!! I am also really tired. I remember that from my first trimester with the twins. I have soar boobs and pulling/tugging sensation in my uterus. Like if I reach and turn to grab something well laying down or bend to pick up something I can feel stretching in my uterus!! It is like a crampy stretching feeling. I think it is my uterus growing/stretching!!


----------



## CanadianLady

I tested Wednesday because I have been feeling awful for 3 or 4 days. Headaches, dizzy spells, sore boobs, cold symptoms and some nausea. Since then my boobs are ridiculously sore and I have to have some pulling/tightness in my abdomen.


----------



## star25

Yay for symptoms ladies!


----------



## Catalyst

Hello, hope I can join you. I am cautiously joining like some. Had chemical in august, got period in september and got my bfp on wednesday. I am not having much of sympthoms other than pulling feeling now and then and just bit of sore boobs. Just hope the symptoms will increase! I am nervus.
I have two boys age 7 and 4 and hoping for a girl. We will check the gender this time I think, been team yellow in the past.
Estimated due date is june 29th but since I went 10 days overdue with both boys I guess I will be a july mom again :) my older one was born july 12th.


----------



## PrincessPearl

Hi ladies! I guess now is as good a time as any to join ( I am afraid to jinx it!!). I finished ivf #7 in September and got my bfp on Oct. 11. I am obviously excited, but still very cautious as I have also had 3 miscarriages (2 after ivf and 1 after a natural conception). We have been trying for #2 for a very long time!!! Blood work has been very good, and I had my first ultrasound on Friday. We saw 2 sacs, but only one heartbeat (the next few weeks will tell if bean #2 will develop or not). Obviously I am hoping both develop nicely, but my dr is not so sure. My due date is June 15th. The whole pregnancy feels a bit more real after seeing a heartbeat!!! (the nausea is also making it feel real :winkwink: )


----------



## wannabeprego

Catalyst said:


> Hello, hope I can join you. I am cautiously joining like some. Had chemical in august, got period in september and got my bfp on wednesday. I am not having much of sympthoms other than pulling feeling now and then and just bit of sore boobs. Just hope the symptoms will increase! I am nervus.
> I have two boys age 7 and 4 and hoping for a girl. We will check the gender this time I think, been team yellow in the past.
> Estimated due date is june 29th but since I went 10 days overdue with both boys I guess I will be a july mom again :) my older one was born july 12th.

Hello and welcome to the group! :flower: I added you to the first post with your name and due date! :thumbup: Congratulations on your pregnancy!!! H&H 9 months to you! :dust::dust: Do you know when your first BW or US will be scheduled for? I hope you are having a wonderful weekend! :flower:







PrincessPearl said:


> Hi ladies! I guess now is as good a time as any to join ( I am afraid to jinx it!!). I finished ivf #7 in September and got my bfp on Oct. 11. I am obviously excited, but still very cautious as I have also had 3 miscarriages (2 after ivf and 1 after a natural conception). We have been trying for #2 for a very long time!!! Blood work has been very good, and I had my first ultrasound on Friday. We saw 2 sacs, but only one heartbeat (the next few weeks will tell if bean #2 will develop or not). Obviously I am hoping both develop nicely, but my dr is not so sure. My due date is June 15th. The whole pregnancy feels a bit more real after seeing a heartbeat!!! (the nausea is also making it feel real :winkwink: )

Hello and welcome to the group! :flower: I added you to the first post with your name and due date! :thumbup: Congratulations on your pregnancy!!! H&H 9 months to you! :dust::dust: Do you know when your first BW or US will be scheduled for? I hope you are having a wonderful weekend! :flower:

Oh, wow, your 7th IVF cycle!!! You have been through a lot I am sure on your infertility journey!!! :hugs: What a blessing that this cycle worked for you! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that your second baby bean has a heart beat and progress on your next scan! :hugs::dust:

This is my 2cnd IVF cycle after 2 failed FET's so we are both very blessed that we had success this time around!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, yesterday I went in for BW and my HCG was 189.8!!!!!!!! Progesteone is about 60 at 3 weeks and 6 days!!!! OMG girls!!! I think it is twins again!!! My first beta with the twins was at 4 weeks and it was 203, so this is high!!! OMG!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My next BW will be Monday morning to make sure that my numbers are doubling! Wish me luck! :thumbup:

Well here are today's tests, just for my piece of mind mostly!! I will need to step away from the tests pretty soon so I don't start driving myself batty!! LOL!!:wacko::haha:

11 days past a 3 day transfer tests!









I started a poll to let people guess how many babies I am cooking because people kept trying to guess, so just for fun here is a link if anyone wants to cast their vote! :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2414271-poll-many-babies-am-cooking.html

I hope that everyone is having a wonderful weekend so far!!! :flower:


----------



## Catalyst

wannabeprego - here we usualy dont due bloodwork. If you get a positive home pregnancy test then thats it untill you get either first midwife apointment wich is I think abour 10weeks or an early u/s around 7weeks.

I am so stressed even if I got good positive test this morning. I have so litle symptoms and had a loss in august.

Here is a pic of todays test compared with from thursday (new left old right)
https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/PhotoGrid_1477135389214_zpsnz0h21yx.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Catalyst, nice progression! :thumbup: Your tests look great!!! :dust::dust: Wow, that is a long time to have to wait!!! And to think I was complaining about having to wait for my US at 7-8 weeks!!! Ugghhh! The first trimester can be so stressful!! Hopefully the time will go fast for you! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust: I hope that all of us ladies go on to have a healthy 9 months!!! :dust::hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi catalyst, your tests look great! Congratulations 

Hi princess, congratulations to you too, after all you have been through! Glad you're here to join us now


----------



## star25

Catalyst, I am due the same as you and was 13 days late with dd and only then because I was induced so we might be waiting it out together!


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi can I cautiously join you all. 3+6 due 3rd July. Have had 4 early losses and 1 late miscarriage at 19 weeks. This time I've Had 2-3 on digi at 12dpo and wondering why my hcg is so high at 12dpo. Have had a few suggest it could be twins, I'd be happy with twins or a very healthy singleton. :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

youngmamttc said:


> Hi can I cautiously join you all. 3+6 due 3rd July. Have had 4 early losses and 1 late miscarriage at 19 weeks. This time I've Had 2-3 on digi at 12dpo and wondering why my hcg is so high at 12dpo. Have had a few suggest it could be twins, I'd be happy with twins or a very healthy singleton. :happydance:

Hi!! welcome to the group! I added your name and due date to the first post! I am so sorry anout your loss! :hugs: I hope that you have a H&H 9 months! :dust::dust:


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Hi ladies!!! I am due June 29th with my first!! I'm trying not to get over excited as miscarriages seem to be very common so I am a little nervous! Hope we all have sticky beans and a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Catalyst

Adorkable :) we have thr same edd!! :) june 29th :)


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Catalyst said:


> Adorkable :) we have thr same edd!! :) june 29th :)

Awesome!! &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## wannabeprego

Ad0rkkable said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am due June 29th with my first!! I'm trying not to get over excited as miscarriages seem to be very common so I am a little nervous! Hope we all have sticky beans and a H&H 9 months!

Welcome to the group!! :flower: Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!! I added your name and due date on the first post! :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Hi young, so sorry for your losses, hope you have a h and h pregnancy, twins would be exciting! 

Adorkk hi, I have the same dd too!


----------



## wannabeprego

13 days past a 3 day transfer...

BW results are as follows from this morning!
-HCG: 645.3
-estrogen: 1,784.12
-progesterone: in the 60's

Everything looks great!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup: I am really glad because I was starting to get paranoid since I didn't have many symptoms today, so of course I took some
HPT's before I got my BW results back this afternoon! All of my tests have lines that are as dark as the control line today!! :thumbup:



So the RE wants me to go in for a US next wednesday 11/02 for US and BW again!! So Looks like we will find out how many babies I am cooking a lot sooner than I originally thought!!! LOL!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am really excited about finding out, but the nurse warned me that I might not see heart beats yet since it is still early. In a way I am gladI will find out how many, but in other ways I think I would rather wait until at least 6 weeks and see heart beat so I don't get worried if I don't see the heart beat yet, it will just make me worry and obsess until the next US probably!!! :wacko::dohh:


----------



## youngmamttc

wannabeprego said:


> 13 days past a 3 day transfer...
> 
> BW results are as follows from this morning!
> -HCG: 645.3
> -estrogen: 1,784.12
> -progesterone: in the 60's
> 
> Everything looks great!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup: I am really glad because I was starting to get paranoid since I didn't have many symptoms today, so of course I took some
> HPT's before I got my BW results back this afternoon! All of my tests have lines that are as dark as the control line today!! :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 971819
> 
> 
> So the RE wants me to go in for a US next wednesday 11/02 for US and BW again!! So Looks like we will find out how many babies I am cooking a lot sooner than I originally thought!!! LOL!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am really excited about finding out, but the nurse warned me that I might not see heart beats yet since it is still early. In a way I am gladI will find out how many, but in other ways I think I would rather wait until at least 6 weeks and see heart beat so I don't get worried if I don't see the heart beat yet, it will just make me worry and obsess until the next US probably!!! :wacko::dohh:

They are beautiful lines and beautiful number :happydance:


----------



## Catalyst

Wannabeprego - grate lines and grate numbers :) 
Are all of these test from today or?


----------



## wannabeprego

Catalyst said:


> Wannabeprego - grate lines and grate numbers :)
> Are all of these test from today or?

Thanks hun! Yes, those are all from today!! LOL! I am a POASA!! LOL!! I have a bunch of IC's left over. I buy them in packs of 50. I don't think I need to keep testing though since my HCG BW numbers are so good!:thumbup:


----------



## Catalyst

Yeah... I have taken like 6 since wedneaday and have 10 strips coming i the mail but now I am calmer so I dont know what I will do with them.


----------



## CanadianLady

Super frustrated today. My fertility clinic gave us blood test requisitions if I had a positive test. They had asked my to wait until today to test but managed to find a lab open yesterday because I worked 8-6 today. 
Not sure when I will get the results because the lab's online system (that you have to pay to sign up for) won't let me register. And to add to my anger the results are being sent to the fertility doctor who's office is closed until November 1st because she's on holiday! Grrrr!


----------



## wannabeprego

CanadianLady said:


> Super frustrated today. My fertility clinic gave us blood test requisitions if I had a positive test. They had asked my to wait until today to test but managed to find a lab open yesterday because I worked 8-6 today.
> Not sure when I will get the results because the lab's online system (that you have to pay to sign up for) won't let me register. And to add to my anger the results are being sent to the fertility doctor who's office is closed until November 1st because she's on holiday! Grrrr!

Sorry hun!! I know how frustrating it is waiting on fertility blood work!! It always feels like a waiting game going through infertility treatments!!! :hugs: I hope that the time goes by fast for you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CanadianLady

Just went to the chemist and got a digital test and it says 2-3 weeks which is about how far I had figured. Feeling a little calmer now.


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone and congratulations! 

I'd like to cautiously join if I may? I have a history of mcs but I'm determined to stay positive. I have a healthy baby boy of ten months so lets hope I can do it again!

Edd is July 1st. 

Midwife appointment tomorrow so will start the blood tests then. No idea when I will get results though. I usually get them done through the doctor first but she is away on holiday. I hate waiting.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Canadian Lady, that is great news hun!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Tui said:


> Hi everyone and congratulations!
> 
> I'd like to cautiously join if I may? I have a history of mcs but I'm determined to stay positive. I have a healthy baby boy of ten months so lets hope I can do it again!
> 
> Edd is July 1st.
> 
> Midwife appointment tomorrow so will start the blood tests then. No idea when I will get results though. I usually get them done through the doctor first but she is away on holiday. I hate waiting.

Hi hun!! welcome to the group!! Thanks and Congrats to you too!!! :happydance::thumbup: I am so sorry about your previous losses! Big hugs to you! :hugs: I hope you get great BW results and that you have a H&H 9 months!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi! I finally found the group! I'm due June 9, 2017. W did a FET 9/21 and transferred two 5 day blasts. We have one baby on board confirmed by US. We go back next Thursday 11/3 for our next US.


----------



## Sambatiki

Tiptoeing in :hi: everyone x

Due 2nd July hoping this one is here to stay xx 

Congrats everyone wishing you all a H&H pregnancy x


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Hi! I finally found the group! I'm due June 9, 2017. W did a FET 9/21 and transferred two 5 day blasts. We have one baby on board confirmed by US. We go back next Thursday 11/3 for our next US.

Welcome to the group!:thumbup: I am so glad that you finally found the thread!!! LOL!!!! :haha:



Sambatiki said:


> Tiptoeing in :hi: everyone x
> 
> Due 2nd July hoping this one is here to stay xx
> 
> Congrats everyone wishing you all a H&H pregnancy x

Thank you!!! 

Hi, welcome to the group! Congrats! I added you to the first page! H&H 9 months to you!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Wanna xxx 

Looking back at your ticker we must have been preggers together last time too! When was your due date with the twins?


----------



## CanadianLady

Looking for some reassurance. My cycles are a but irregular. LMP was Sept 21 after a 22 day cycle. The one before That was 37. I got my first BFP Wed Oct 19th and yesterday I got 2-3 wks on a digital test. I just found out my blood draw on Sun Oct 23rd was 305. That could have been anywhere from 3+5 to 4+1. Just had blood taken again today will hopefully find out tomorrow what the results are.


----------



## wannabeprego

Sambatiki said:


> Thanks Wanna xxx
> 
> Looking back at your ticker we must have been preggers together last time too! When was your due date with the twins?

I did my first IVF cycle in November 2012, right around thanksgiving time! My twins were due August 15th, but I had them early, at 28 weeks in May 2013!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Wanna - my brain isn't functioning we would have been 6 months apart lol


----------



## Aubrey2013

Hello ladies. We got our first :bfp: today!! We still are in disbelief. Estimated due date is July 6th. Can't wait to see how the next 9 months go for us !!!!!:happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

CanadianLady said:


> Looking for some reassurance. My cycles are a but irregular. LMP was Sept 21 after a 22 day cycle. The one before That was 37. I got my first BFP Wed Oct 19th and yesterday I got 2-3 wks on a digital test. I just found out my blood draw on Sun Oct 23rd was 305. That could have been anywhere from 3+5 to 4+1. Just had blood taken again today will hopefully find out tomorrow what the results are.

I think those latest numbers are just fine hun!! :thumbup: HCG can be all over the place right now since it is early days! Here is a link to a chart that shows HCG numbers week by week! I wouldn't stress yourself out as long as your numbers are doubling, and yours have more than doubled since your first BW!! :hugs: The bottom of this webpage has the HCG chart!!:thumbup:

https://americanpregnancy.org/while-pregnant/hcg-levels/


----------



## wannabeprego

Aubrey2013 said:


> Hello ladies. We got our first :bfp: today!! We still are in disbelief. Estimated due date is July 6th. Can't wait to see how the next 9 months go for us !!!!!:happydance:

Welcome to the group and Congrats!!!! :flower: H&H 9 months to you!! I added your name and due date to the first post!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tui

Just had my first beta done. Find out tonight hopefully. Wish me luck girls!

I'm 4w4d or 18dpo. Anyone had their betas done around then for comparison?


----------



## star25

Hello to the new ladies and congratulations! 

Canadian I think your numbers are good too, try not to worry 

Tui, I had just had my blood done yesterday 14dp5dt so 19dpo or 4w5d and they were 342


----------



## Tui

Just came in. Hcg is 1750 at 18dpo. Guess that's ok?


----------



## Sambatiki

Feeling very jealous you're all having betas done. Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## CanadianLady

Got my hcg results back.
Sun Oct 23rd 305
Tues Oct 25 856
So happy!


----------



## Catalyst

Sambatiki - I am jeoulus too! Wish I could go and have my blood checked! :S Have to wait 2 weeks to get a scan.. if nothing happens in between.


----------



## Flueky88

Hi ladies, I hope I can join. I got my :bfp: today after trying for 18 months. My Eddie is July 6th &#128512; congrats everyone. Here's for happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## star25

Welcome flueky 

Great numbers ladies!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey guys mind if join in? I'm due 14th June after 3 IVF cycles.


----------



## wannabeprego

Tui said:


> Just came in. Hcg is 1750 at 18dpo. Guess that's ok?

 Congrats on a great beta!! :thumbup: 



CanadianLady said:


> Got my hcg results back.
> Sun Oct 23rd 305
> Tues Oct 25 856
> So happy!

Awesome numbers!!! Congrats!!!:thumbup:



Flueky88 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope I can join. I got my :bfp: today after trying for 18 months. My Eddie is July 6th &#128512; congrats everyone. Here's for happy and healthy 9 months.

Welcome to the group and Congrats!!:flower: I added you to the first post! H&H 9 months to you!!:dust::dust: 



4magpies said:


> Hey guys mind if join in? I'm due 14th June after 3 IVF cycles.

Welcome to the group and Congrats!!:flower: I added you to the first post! H&H 9 months to you!!:dust::dust:


----------



## star25

Welcome 4magpies and congratulations! 

Is anyone having any symptoms? 

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow and so far the odd little bit of nausea and tiredness but that could be from having an 11 month old that doesn't sleep through the night lol, I've had very slight cramps but apart from that not alot going on here!


----------



## youngmamttc

I've had cramps, lots of hunger pangs...
I feel like I've never ate in my life actually :haha: and some very odd dreams. A lot of nighttime toilet trips already too and always exhausted


----------



## Tui

star25 said:


> Welcome 4magpies and congratulations!
> 
> Is anyone having any symptoms?
> 
> I'm 5 weeks tomorrow and so far the odd little bit of nausea and tiredness but that could be from having an 11 month old that doesn't sleep through the night lol, I've had very slight cramps but apart from that not alot going on here!

Ditto, except 10 month old, lol.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Tui said:


> Just came in. Hcg is 1750 at 18dpo. Guess that's ok?

Great number!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

I see so many people posting on here who have had losses... I'm trying to enjoy being pregnant at this is my first time but I can't stop being worried that something might happen...


----------



## star25

Ad, it's natural to worry but just try and enjoy it all, it's hard when you read about it too, I'm such a worrier too but you have every chance of everything going perfectly 

Tui, it isn't easy trying not to over do it is it lol 
Dd isn't actually 11 months til the 1st, she's just.a bundle of energy and doesn't stop moving, she even attempts running now haha


----------



## Tui

I sometimes wonder if that's why my boy is so little, because he never stops moving! Always on the go, hates sleeping. Ever since he was born. Funny, because he was a calm baby in my tummy, lol.


----------



## star25

Tui, so funny my dd is the same, rarely sleeps, maybe half hr in the day, nights are just getting better but can still be up once or twice for a bit of milk and calm inside me, I had to go in 3 tines for lack of movement, certainly making up for it now!


----------



## Tui

Maybe this time we will get disco dancing babies in the belly which then turn out to be really calm babies. THAT SLEEP ! I deserve a good sleeper next. Please, please, please [-o&lt;


----------



## Tui

Anyone else got morning sickness? I've had waves of it on and off before I was even 4 weeks. I'm sure it was 6/7 weeks last time.


----------



## star25

Haha I know, I do worry sometimes how I'll cope but then I think you just get used to the lack of sleep lol


----------



## Liz_e

Good morning everyone!

How I'm feeling: I got my :bfp: on October 15 after two cycles of TTC. Baby #2 is due June 23, 2017 so I'll be 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow. Nausea has been creeping up the past two days, but came full-force this morning so I nearly called off work. Good thing I didn't because some complications happened with another employee's schedule. I can manage so long as I focus on the PTO I'm saving by not calling off just yet. I'm praying I won't be sick until 22 weeks gestation like with my first! :nope:

First appointment: November 22 (right before we celebrate Thanksgiving) for ultrasound, labs, and first OB visit. It will be nice to have a sonogram picture to bring to Thanksgiving dinner. No one in our families know the news yet. I prefer to keep it that way until I hear a heartbeat.


----------



## wannabeprego

Tui said:


> Anyone else got morning sickness? I've had waves of it on and off before I was even 4 weeks. I'm sure it was 6/7 weeks last time.

Yes, mine comes and goes!! Especially if I go to long without eating!! I had some before bed the other day but it went away once I ate! I haven't actually thrown up yet, thank goodness! I find that sucking on hard peppermints helps to keep it a bay also! Today I have no symptoms, so that is of course worrying me so I will probably test again!! LOL!!!:wacko::dohh:



Liz_e said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> How I'm feeling: I got my :bfp: on October 15 after two cycles of TTC. Baby #2 is due June 23, 2017 so I'll be 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow. Nausea has been creeping up the past two days, but came full-force this morning so I nearly called off work. Good thing I didn't because some complications happened with another employee's schedule. I can manage so long as I focus on the PTO I'm saving by not calling off just yet. I'm praying I won't be sick until 22 weeks gestation like with my first! :nope:
> 
> First appointment: November 22 (right before we celebrate Thanksgiving) for ultrasound, labs, and first OB visit. It will be nice to have a sonogram picture to bring to Thanksgiving dinner. No one in our families know the news yet. I prefer to keep it that way until I hear a heartbeat.

Welcome to the group!!! :flower: H&H 9 months to you! Good luck with your first US and BW!! I hope you get great results! :thumbup: I added your name and due date to the first post!! :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Hi liz, hope the sickness stays away.fornas long as poss! 

With dd my nausea started 6w4d, wasn't actually sick but the nausea was awful and couldn't really eat so hoping that stays away 

Still no real noticeable symptoms, only one I can really say is pregnancy is tiredness in the afternoons


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks for the add.

I'm not really have much except for thirsty, bloating.


----------



## Hermione394

I'm happy to join! My EDD is June 9th 2017!

This is my first pregnancy, with the exception of a miscarriage 10 years ago...but that's hard for me to talk about.

I saw our Little Bean last week on ultrasound, and they have a perfect little heartbeat :cloud9:. I go for my first official midwife appt on November 1st, and my NIPT testing on November 14th.

I'm officially 8 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hermione394 said:


> I'm happy to join! My EDD is June 9th 2017!
> 
> This is my first pregnancy, with the exception of a miscarriage 10 years ago...but that's hard for me to talk about.
> 
> I saw our Little Bean last week on ultrasound, and they have a perfect little heartbeat :cloud9:. I go for my first official midwife appt on November 1st, and my NIPT testing on November 14th.
> 
> I'm officially 8 weeks today! :happydance:

Welcome to the group!! Congrats!!! H&H 9 months to you!! :flower: I added your name and due date to the first post!:thumbup:


----------



## CanadianLady

Finally got 3+ on a digital test. Feel like doing a dance!


----------



## wannabeprego

CanadianLady said:


> Finally got 3+ on a digital test. Feel like doing a dance!

Thats great news hun!! i am so happy for you!!! Congrats!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## star25

Welcome hermione nd congratulations 

Canadian, great news! 

Afm, scan on 15th Nov, will be 7w5d, can't wait!


----------



## Flueky88

Star good luck at your scan. It seems so close but so far. Ttc and pregnancy is all about waiting huh?. I can't wait for mine. I guess after my lab appt they'll schedule one.


----------



## Tui

star25 said:


> Afm, scan on 15th Nov, will be 7w5d, can't wait!

Mine is Nov 18th and I will be 7w6d. Looks like we are waiting together!


----------



## stmw

Hi!! Can I join please? Expecting #3. I have DD age 6 and DD age 3! I had early miscarriages January and August so hoping this one sticks and just taking it a day at a time. Hope you are all good :) xxx


----------



## star25

Welcome stm, sorry for your losses
Congratulations on this little bubba!


----------



## wannabeprego

stmw said:


> Hi!! Can I join please? Expecting #3. I have DD age 6 and DD age 3! I had early miscarriages January and August so hoping this one sticks and just taking it a day at a time. Hope you are all good :) xxx

Hello!!! Welcome to the group and big huge Congrats to you!!! :flower: H&H 9 months to you!! :dust::dust:

I am so very sorry for your previous losses! :hugs::hugs: When is your due date hun? I want to add your name and due date to the first post!!! :thumbup:


----------



## star25

I'm still not really having symptoms, even though I didn't with dd ay this stage I still want them! 
I poas Friday, just a cheapie and the bfp was instantly there before the control line so I think I'm all good, got 2 more cheapie left so one next week and one a few days after just before scan, even though I know I shouldn't at this stage and it could even be lighter!


----------



## Catalyst

Star25 - I know how you feel. Have tested alot, think it is cause of my loss in august. I did take few tests when pg with the boys but few more now. I have chep tests (had ordered last weekend when I was so so nervus and I have tried few. And it is so comforting to see how fast the line comes up now! But from what I have read here it might get lighter at some pont? Well I dont know if I will test some more but, it has been comforting the past 3 days since yesterday I was as far a long as I was when I had mc in august.
And now there are like 10 days till my scan, hope the time will pass by quick :)


----------



## stmw

Oh sorry!! Due 5th July!! 

I found out 8dpo and I've done a test every day - now it's just IC but it's just reassuring to see the line stay dark isnt it?! 

I've got ridiculously sore boobs and was feeling super sick - not so much now.

I'll go on the laptop later to read all posts properly - I'm struggling on my phone!! 

Xx


----------



## Rockell8788

Hi ladies can I very cautiously join you edd 1st July with baby number 4 but my partners first. I'm really worried as I had spotting today but was after we bd so hoping it's just that. I had a leep procedure 3 years ago so with the spotting I'm now super nervous!


----------



## star25

Hi rock, welcome and congratulations, I'm sure the spotting would have been from intercourse, take it easy when you can! Probably easier said than done! 

Catalyst, the tests are reassuring not long til your scan, how exciting


----------



## Rockell8788

Thanks star. I'm waiting for my docotlr to call back just for some reassurance, I'm having a lazy day done he school run and just taking it easy for now. Morning sickness has stepped it up this morning so that's a good thing!


----------



## thexfadingpat

May I join?
Just git my bfp on a digital this morning. I'm a bit confused for EDD though as my cycles are just coming back after having my son and breastfeeding.
Based on my last period it's July 8th. But the digital said 1-2 weeks. &#128533;


----------



## BeckyTy

Hello to everyone, can I join? 
My due date is on the 7th of July :))).
This is my second pregnancy, DS is 11 months old. 
I have been feeling really tired since conception, got my first
positive test at 9 dpo. Also got these cramps, period like cramps 
just like last time. However what makes me worried is the absence 
of morning sickness, with my DS I had it right away. 
But I have not had any at all, like ZERO...!!
Is anyone else also waiting for morning sickness to kick in, or am 
I the only one?


----------



## thexfadingpat

BeckyTy said:


> Hello to everyone, can I join?
> My due date is on the 7th of July :))).
> This is my second pregnancy, DS is 11 months old.
> I have been feeling really tired since conception, got my first
> positive test at 9 dpo. Also got these cramps, period like cramps
> just like last time. However what makes me worried is the absence
> of morning sickness, with my DS I had it right away.
> But I have not had any at all, like ZERO...!!
> Is anyone else also waiting for morning sickness to kick in, or am
> I the only one?

Hi!
We're due a day apart. And I'll have 2 under 2 as well. My DS is 8 months. :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Rockell8788 said:


> Hi ladies can I very cautiously join you edd 1st July with baby number 4 but my partners first. I'm really worried as I had spotting today but was after we bd so hoping it's just that. I had a leep procedure 3 years ago so with the spotting I'm now super nervous!

Hello! Congrats!!! Welcome to the group!!! :flower: H&H 9 months! I added your name and due date on the first post!:thumbup:



thexfadingpat said:


> May I join?
> Just git my bfp on a digital this morning. I'm a bit confused for EDD though as my cycles are just coming back after having my son and breastfeeding.
> Based on my last period it's July 8th. But the digital said 1-2 weeks. &#128533;

Hello! Congrats!!! Welcome to the group!!! :flower: H&H 9 months! I added your name and due date on the first post!:thumbup:




BeckyTy said:


> Hello to everyone, can I join?
> My due date is on the 7th of July :))).
> This is my second pregnancy, DS is 11 months old.
> I have been feeling really tired since conception, got my first
> positive test at 9 dpo. Also got these cramps, period like cramps
> just like last time. However what makes me worried is the absence
> of morning sickness, with my DS I had it right away.
> But I have not had any at all, like ZERO...!!
> Is anyone else also waiting for morning sickness to kick in, or am
> I the only one?

Hello! Congrats!!! Welcome to the group!!! :flower: H&H 9 months! I added your name and due date on the first post!:thumbup:

I have already had some morning sickness and some before I go to bed! Usually as long as I eat than I will be okay and it goes away! My symptoms seem to come and go though!! Right now I am super tired all of the time! I had soar boobs and cramping, tugging in my uterus also!


----------



## BeckyTy

Thex...how awesome!! Are you a little nervous over the level of busy lol you will reach when you have 2 under 2? :)


----------



## BeckyTy

WannaBe Cramping is actually a good sign as long as there is no bleeding. But why no morning sickness though...ugh I am really worried about that.


----------



## PrincessPearl

A little update from me: I had my 3rd u/s today. My Dr. saw 3 sacs last week, which was a big surprise seeing as how we only transferred 2 embryos. This week, she saw 2 beautiful babies with nice, strong heartbeats and the third sac is empty. We are still so excited to be having twins, and I feel much more relieved after seeing both heartbeats twice now. I never made it this far with the other pregnancies I lost!! My next appointment is in 4 weeks (she feels confident that both babies will develop well). The only issue that she wants me to keep an eye on is how my ovaries feel. Today she saw several cysts on both of my ovaries (this ivf cycle I had to stimulate with an extremely high dose, and I had a very mild case of OHSS). It is getting to the point where I can't sleep on my sides because that is when they are the most painful. Hopefully they will go away on their own and soon!!


----------



## PrincessPearl

And welcome to all you new ladies!!! It is so much fun to be able to be a part of a group that is not revolving around injections and follicle size or loss!! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Princess, Congrats on a wonderful scan and it being twins!!! :flower: That is great that they both had 2 strong heart beats! Sorry about the 3rd empty sac! :hugs: I am so happy for you!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!! Twins are such a joy and so wonderful!!! :thumbup: 

My scan is Wednesday morning and I am wondering how many buns are in the oven since I trans 3 three day embryos!! I will do an update Wednesday afternoon! Wish me luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Catalyst

Wow princess! You might have had tripleds!! Twins is amazing :) wish you h&h pregnancy :)


----------



## BeckyTy

Princess...That is fantastic!! I am super happy for you. :):):)
Twins are twice the JOY :D.
WannaBe....As for you, I am guessing twins for you too hihi. :D


----------



## youngmamttc

Princess amazing news! 

My consultant wants me in Friday morning for a scan at 5+4


----------



## wannabeprego

@Young, Good luck with your scan!! :hugs: I hope everything goes great and your baby is healthy! :thumbup:


----------



## Rockell8788

Princess Aww that's great news. The thought of twins scare me lol 

Not long till Wednesday now I look forward to your update wannabe 

Hi and a massive warm welcome to other new comers like myself. 
I'm waiting for an appointment at the early pregnancy unit in the next few days to check out the spotting and cramps. I'm hoping to get a scan to check on baby


----------



## wannabeprego

@Rock, I hope that everything will be okay and that the bleeding stops soon!! :hugs::hugs: I had spotting with my first twin pregnancy, but everything was just fine!!! I know that it is still scary though!! Big hugs to you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. Gosh there are so many ladies here now I can't keep up! Congratulations to all.

Not much to report here. I'm 5w3d and just waiting for the ms to pop up. I think I was 6/7 weeks last time. 

Just had my second beta. 7250 at 23 dpo so all good so far. Just waiting for my scan now. I've put up a ticker to help me keep count.

Hope everyone is good x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone

Welcome and congrats to the newbies xxx

Just popping in while on holibobs. Is anyone else still spotting? It's driving me bonkers! Having lots of symptoms still and HPTs are getting darker but I wish the spotting would stop! Xxx


----------



## youngmamttc

I the spotting stops soon for you ladies. I had spotting with my daughter and panicked every time but she was fine.


----------



## star25

Welcome thex and becky, I'll be joining you with 2 under 2 as dd is 11 months old today 

My ms started at 6w4d with dd, I am 5w5d today and yesterday I started feeling sick after drinking tea, this is how it started with dd bit not just yet, I need my cup of tea in the morning! 

Hope everyone is well today 

Princess, congratulations on the twins, that is so exciting, I hope the cysts go away too, I has mild ohss with dd but it develop into anything horrible luckily 

To the ladies with spotting, I hope it stops soon and your scans are reassuring, it sounds like you will be just fine


----------



## Mrstruth

Good morning ladies, my name is Shay and I am looking to join gas well. 8 received my first :bfp: Friday. 8 tested three days prior to this due to being ill but I then received a :bfn: I am scared and Nervous but still excited. 02/07/2012 I had a tubal reversal and this will be my second tubal reversal baby. My beta on yesterday was 457 and they are estimating me to have a edd of July 2. Praying for a h&h 9 mths for us all. Thanks for inviting me to the group Wannabe
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0902.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## star25

Congratulations Mrs!


----------



## Mrstruth

star25 said:


> Congratulations Mrs!

Thanks Star!!! I am so scared. With me being a tubal reversal mom. 8 am high risk for etopic pregnancy, so I am extra paranoid. The doctors stated that as long as I am not in any pain then I am ok. I think it's just a nervous thing


----------



## star25

It's understandable to nervous, just try and enjoy it as hard as it is not to worry, I know the feeling!


----------



## CanadianLady

So I had bloods done again yesterday. So far they are:
Oct 23rd - 305
Oct 25th - 856
Oct 31st - 11225
Hoping this bodes well. My fertility doctor's office opens today after being closed for more than a week. Hopefully they will call with a scan appointment.


----------



## wannabeprego

Mrstruth said:


> Good morning ladies, my name is Shay and I am looking to join gas well. 8 received my first :bfp: Friday. 8 tested three days prior to this due to being ill but I then received a :bfn: I am scared and Nervous but still excited. 02/07/2012 I had a tubal reversal and this will be my second tubal reversal baby. My beta on yesterday was 457 and they are estimating me to have a edd of July 2. Praying for a h&h 9 mths for us all. Thanks for inviting me to the group Wannabe

Welcome to the group!!! :flower: I added your name and due date to the first post!:thumbup: I am so sorry about you feeling nervous! I:hugs: will keep you and your baby bean in my thoughts and prayers!!! H&H 9 months!!! :hugs: The first trimester is very nerve wracking though!!! I am nervous and excited about my US tomorrow!!! I just pray that everything will be alright and I hope we both have healthy pregnancies!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sambatiki said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Welcome and congrats to the newbies xxx
> 
> Just popping in while on holibobs. Is anyone else still spotting? It's driving me bonkers! Having lots of symptoms still and HPTs are getting darker but I wish the spotting would stop! Xxx

Big hugs to you hun!!! I hope that the spotting stops soon!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:



CanadianLady said:


> So I had bloods done again yesterday. So far they are:
> Oct 23rd - 305
> Oct 25th - 856
> Oct 31st - 11225
> Hoping this bodes well. My fertility doctor's office opens today after being closed for more than a week. Hopefully they will call with a scan appointment.

Those numbers look great!!!!! :thumbup: I am so happy for you hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay so tomorrow is the big day!!! I have my US to find out how many buns are really in the oven and my BW!!! One last day to vote before the results are in!!!! LOL!! You can find out if you really do have any telepathic abilities or not!!! LOL!! Joking!!! Well, it is just all for fun!! It has given me something fun to do well I have been going crazy obsessing until my US Day!!! LOL!!! :haha: Wish mel uck!!! US is tomorrow at 10:15 am eastern standard time, so I should be updating sometime aftre lunch!!! :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2414271-poll-many-babies-am-cooking.html


----------



## BeckyTy

Thanks Star, I actually can't wait for morning sickness to start as it will be reassuring to me. In my last pregnancy it started right away, before I even had a positive test. So I am anxiously waiting for it. This pregnancy is definitely different. My little one is just 11 months too :) oh man are we ever going to be busy momma's??!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Did my blood again today... everything looks like it's going okay to me but we'll see! 
October 20th HCG 12 mIU/mL
October 25th HCG 299 mIU/mL
November 1 HCG 7739 mIU/mL


----------



## Rockell8788

I had my scan today, all they could see was the gestational sac and the yolk sac measuring 5 weeks and was in the correct place. However the couldn't decided if I have a collapsing cyst in my right ovary or potential second gestational sac so back next week to confirm this and to check the gestational sac in the correct place is growing


----------



## wannabeprego

Ad0rkkable said:


> Did my blood again today... everything looks like it's going okay to me but we'll see!
> October 20th HCG 12 mIU/mL
> October 25th HCG 299 mIU/mL
> November 1 HCG 7739 mIU/mL

Congrats on great numbers!!! :happydance::thumbup:



Rockell8788 said:


> I had my scan today, all they could see was the gestational sac and the yolk sac measuring 5 weeks and was in the correct place. However the couldn't decided if I have a collapsing cyst in my right ovary or potential second gestational sac so back next week to confirm this and to check the gestational sac in the correct place is growing

Congrats on a great scan!! :thumbup::happydance: That is normal for what they saw since you are only 5 weeks, so try not to worry! I am sure that for your next US you will see one or 2 healthy heart beats!!! Good luck!! :dust::dust: Twins would be exciting!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Rock - ooh exciting!!!

Is anyone else experiencing spotting? Ive had it from 12dpo but today it's red. Going out of my mind with worry.


----------



## Rockell8788

I think they are seeing a corpus luteum cyst, as it is definitely within my ovary. I googled lol it would certainly explain the extremely painful one sided pain iv been having and the spotting. The soongrapher thinking a cyst but due to the early nature cannot rule out a twin ectopic, I really hope not! I go back next Thursday to check how things are progressing! My oh can join me next week too as this was an emergency appointment he couldn't get back in time for it. Can't wait to see his face when he hopefully gets to see his little baby on screen.


----------



## BeckyTy

Sambatiki, please update on how things are going for you. 
Is it a lot of red spotting or just a little? 
I will keep you in my prayers. 

Rock, corpus luteum cysts are quite common, it should not be a problem. 
It is great you get to have another scan to check for progress. :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Becky - thanks hun. It seems to have stopped and gone back to brown. I hate first trimester! This has made my mind up that I'm gong to book an early scan at 7 weeks. 2 weeks to go an counting xxx


----------



## star25

Rock, hope scan goes well and you feel better soon if it is a cyst 

Sam I haven't but I hope all is well and an early scan reassures you


----------



## star25

Great numbers Canadian and adorkk!


----------



## Maries_s

I hope can I join you girls! I got my BFP yesterday and we are still in shock. My estimate due date is July 7th.


----------



## star25

Welcome maries and congratulations x


----------



## wannabeprego

The results are in from my US today!! check out the last page of my poll!! :happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2414271-poll-many-babies-am-cooking.html


----------



## BeckyTy

Wannabe,...I knew it! Wohooooo!! Congratulations, I am super excited for you.
:) It is amazing, you will have another set of twins.


----------



## wannabeprego

Maries_s said:


> I hope can I join you girls! I got my BFP yesterday and we are still in shock. My estimate due date is July 7th.

Welcome to the group and Congrats!!:flower: I added your name and due date to the first post in this thread!:thumbup:


----------



## Maries_s

Wannabe Congratulations!! Twins!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Wanna - Congrats!! Fanatic news xxx 

Hi to all the newbies and congrats to you. 

Afm spotting visit getting better but still feeling on edge a little. Defo going to be booking that scan as soon as I'm home on Friday. Thanks for your support ladies x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sambat, I am so glad that the spotting has stopped/gotten better!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs: I hope it goes away for good!!! :hugs:

Thank you so much girls for all of the Congrats wishes!!!! :hugs:

AFM, Okay so my BW from today, 5 weeks and 4 days today was:

-ESTRADIOL	2989.43
-PROGESTERONE	>60.00
-HCG5	12,291.0

A few other details that I am finally getting a chance to sit down and mention now! The lab tech definitely saw a yolk sac in the bigger sac, 5wk 4 days one and thought she saw one in the smaller sac that was measuring 5 weeks 1 day. She wasn't sure but I did see in the lab results they sent to my RE's office that she did say they both have yolk sacs so I am assuming that in the end she felt she did see it! Fingers crossed that for my next appointment on Wednesday morning that they see 2 heart beats beating away!!!


----------



## star25

Can't wait for your next scan wannabe!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Heart Rate 178 today!
 



Attached Files:







20161103_080855_resized.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7









20161103_080907_resized.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## star25

So cute Ellie bean!


----------



## Tui

Just lovely!


----------



## Maries_s

Ellie your baby looks great and strong heartbeat!


----------



## 808malia

Hello ladies! I would like to join in if possible? I just found out I was pregnant on Halloween!!!:happydance: Still being cautious about this pregnancy due to past miscarriages, but I am really hopeful that this one is going to stick! My due date is July 14th :baby:


----------



## star25

Welcome 808, sorry for your losses, congratulations on joining us!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome and congrats 808!


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Heart Rate 178 today!

Beautiful scan picture!:thumbup: I am so glad that everything is continuing to go really well!! Congrats!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

I just felt a small gush of fluid this afternoon and it was a bit unusual. I went to the bathroom and it was a gush of red blood! :cry::nope: I am nervous but I am not freaking out. I am not having any cramping or anything with it, so that is a good sign. I am wondering if the ultrasound tech irritated my cervix yesterday. My RE's office just wanted to know how many sacs were in my uterus and if they had yolk sac/fetal pole heart beats and that is all. But the tech was going to town and putting pressure on my cervix, she looked at my ovaries, and measured my cervix, I have no idea why all of that extra Sh** was needed, GRrrrrrr!!! I should of told her to stop doing all of the extra crap!!!! :growlmad::nope: She apologized for the pressure!!! I had to push on my stomach so she could see my ovaries. Lordy!! So now I am guessing this is from her now today. Only other thing I can think of is irritation from the vaginal medication, the progesterone or estrogen causing irritation to my cervix!!! Lordy!! I am trying to stay calm!! I have my scan next wednesday. I don't think that there is anything that I can do, other than ask for a scan sooner, but I think that I will just wait until Wednesday, unless the bleeding gets heavy and I start cramping, or having pain!! 

I had spotting with my first pregnanct with my twins but everything was okay, so I am praying that this is nothing to worry about!! Please keep me and my two beans in your thoughts and prayers!! :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

808malia said:


> Hello ladies! I would like to join in if possible? I just found out I was pregnant on Halloween!!!:happydance: Still being cautious about this pregnancy due to past miscarriages, but I am really hopeful that this one is going to stick! My due date is July 14th :baby:

Welcome to the group and congrats to you!!! :flower: H&H 9 months to you! I am so sorry for your previous loss! Big hugs to you! :hugs::hugs: 

I added your name and due date to the first post! :thumbup:


----------



## Tui

I'm sure it's just the medication or something. Scans don't make you miscarry. She was just doing the normal check for cysts, ectopic etc. Try not to worry, many ladies have bleeding in first tri. Maybe you can ask for a scan? What has your doc said?


----------



## 808malia

wannabeprego said:


> I just felt a small gush of fluid this afternoon and it was a bit unusual. I went to the bathroom and it was a gush of red blood! :cry::nope: I am nervous but I am not freaking out. I am not having any cramping or anything with it, so that is a good sign. I am wondering if the ultrasound tech irritated my cervix yesterday. My RE's office just wanted to know how many sacs were in my uterus and if they had yolk sac/fetal pole heart beats and that is all. But the tech was going to town and putting pressure on my cervix, she looked at my ovaries, and measured my cervix, I have no idea why all of that extra Sh** was needed, GRrrrrrr!!! I should of told her to stop doing all of the extra crap!!!! :growlmad::nope: She apologized for the pressure!!! I had to push on my stomach so she could see my ovaries. Lordy!! So now I am guessing this is from her now today. Only other thing I can think of is irritation from the vaginal medication, the progesterone or estrogen causing irritation to my cervix!!! Lordy!! I am trying to stay calm!! I have my scan next wednesday. I don't think that there is anything that I can do, other than ask for a scan sooner, but I think that I will just wait until Wednesday, unless the bleeding gets heavy and I start cramping, or having pain!!
> 
> I had spotting with my first pregnanct with my twins but everything was okay, so I am praying that this is nothing to worry about!! Please keep me and my two beans in your thoughts and prayers!! :cry:

Sending prayers your way, hopefully the spotting stops quickly! :hugs:


----------



## Catalyst

Hope it is just something harmless. :hugs: best to keep calm.


----------



## Maries_s

Wanna hope is nothing! In my first pregnancy I had a spotting after my first US and was only irritatation for the exam they told me to keep an eye on it and call if turn it red. Did you call your doctor to let them know?


----------



## Maries_s

Welcome 808 so sorry for your previous losses. Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. Congratulations!


----------



## Sambatiki

Wanna - what a worry :hugs: I'm sure it's nothing but I understand how hard it is not to worry about it. Has it eased up now? 

Afm - is anyone experiencing dizziness and vertigo at this stage? I'm not worried about it just could do with some tips to try and keep it at bay. I'm worried about it happening while I'm driving. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mrstruth

Welcome aboard to all the new ladies! 

Wannabe it may just be the irritation from the scan. I bleed two weeks straight. Every Saturday only with my last baby. Praying for you and the babies!! Remain relaxed and calm


Afm Thanks Ladies, 


So I went to the Er again on yesterday . My beta is 2043. That's a 1585 increase. They stated that they seen a cloudy substance around my left ovary, which concerns them on rather it is a cyst or a ectopic pregnancy. They stated that they also couldn't see a gestational sac which concerns them on rather it's just early or an ectopic. Idk I am all over the place. The doctor stated that due to my numbers increasing normally it could very well be a normal pregnancy and just early. She is giving me until next week to come back and try to see the sac. She stated because with these number being as high as they are. We should have been able to see a gestational sac. So I expressed my concerns with waiting. This happened to me with one of my other kids. I refused the shot and when I came back the very next day. They were able to see a sac and baby!&#128591;&#127998;


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs T - Great numbers! How many weeks are you now? I'm sure by next week you'll be seeing a little baby x 

AFM - I have scan booked for next Saturday, DH isn't able to come so I think he's feeling a little miffed but I have to know that we're progressing as we should for my own peace of mind. Docs appointment book for next Tuesday too. I'm going to mention the dizziness and vertigo and see if he has any suggestions.


----------



## Mrstruth

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs T - Great numbers! How many weeks are you now? I'm sure by next week you'll be seeing a little baby x
> 
> AFM - I have scan booked for next Saturday, DH isn't able to come so I think he's feeling a little miffed but I have to know that we're progressing as we should for my own peace of mind. Docs appointment book for next Tuesday too. I'm going to mention the dizziness and vertigo and see if he has any suggestions.

I was thinking between 5 and 6 truly I don't kno. This update has me all thrown off. Aww I know your hubby probably wish that he was right there with you instead of missing it. I usually would record for my hubby or FaceTime on scans he couldn't make it too


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs T - that's good that you could be a little earlier than you thought. Roll on next week for bother of us! Xx


----------



## star25

Mrs t and Sam, I hope you both have great scans and see your beautiful babies


----------



## CanadianLady

I am having some dizziness. I had it when I was pregnant with my son. At that point they said my blood pressure was lower. I'm very sensitive to changes in my blood pressure.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls!! Thank you so much for the kind words and support! :hugs::hugs: The red spotting turned to a light pink spotting when I wiped overnight, it was very light barely spotting on my panty liner. This morning it is dark brown dried old blood once again only there when I wipe, a tiny bit on my panty liner, so it is slowing down, thank goodness! The little tiny hunky pieces that were in the toilet when I was using the bathroom are the progesterone/crinone suppositories. It gets all clumpy in there and I noticed that the color has changed depending on the blood spotting that I was having, so I think that is the cause of that! Sorry, I know it is gross and TMI, but I am feeling more relaxed today since it is better today! 

@Mrstruth, Sorry about the worry from your last appointment! Big hugs to you! :hugs::hugs: Sometimes I think it causes more stress and worry when we go in for early US than if we just waited a bit longer!!! :dohh: I am hoping and praying that by your next appointment baby is healthy with a strong heart beat! :hugs: I will be thinking of you and your baby bean! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Maries_s said:


> Wanna hope is nothing! In my first pregnancy I had a spotting after my first US and was only irritatation for the exam they told me to keep an eye on it and call if turn it red. Did you call your doctor to let them know?

Thank you for the kind words! :hugs: It has slown down and it just brown spotting now, so I think it is ending soon! Thank goodness! I have an appointment with my new OB wednesday morning this coming week, so I think I will just wait until than and discuss it in the apointment, as long as the spotting doesn't get really bad, heavier bleeding or pain! Thanks for sharing your story with me about what happened to you! :thumbup: I am so glad that everything turned out to be just fine for you! I had spotting with my first pregnancy right around this time also and they thought it was a hematoma, or that 3rd embryo that didn't implant falling away.


----------



## Sambatiki

Wanna - Glad its getting better :thumbup: can we skip a few weeks? 

Canadian Lady - Thanks for the reassurance its not something I'm worried about as such its more if it happens when I'm driving.


----------



## Maries_s

Wanna: I&#8217;m glad the spotting has slowing down! 

Ladies:

I went into my PCP and they did another urine pregnancy test and referred me to an OB/GYN. Surprisingly my health insurance does not cover maternity. My DH try to request another health insurance but they said that I might qualify for Medicaid. I fill up the paperwork today and now I&#8217;m in the waiting process. Have any of you have similar experience with the health insurance? :-k

PS. We told my mom and MIL that we are expecting! :happydance: The rest of the family had to wait until I pass the first trimester. Have any one of you told somebody?


----------



## Sambatiki

Marie - I'm from the UK so I have no idea about insurance. Hope you manage to get it all sorted x How exciting telling your MIL. We haven't told anyone yet in RL just my FB BNB buddies who I have known for a very long time now. They would have killed me had I not shared the POAS action with them. Looking at my dates it will be a nice early Christmas surprise for them. Just working out how I'm going to get out of drinking at the parties and a wedding I have in December.


----------



## 808malia

Had my first doctors visit today with my GP to go over my blood work from Wednesday and he said everything looks good. My hcg was 57 at 12dpo which he said was good. More blood work next week after I see my obgyn to check progesterone levels. Hopefully all goes well...:shrug:


----------



## star25

Marie sorry I can't help with insurance either, I'm sure someone here can 

808 great results on your results!


----------



## Sambatiki

Are betas standard practice in the USA?


----------



## star25

Haha 'great results on results '?! You can tell it was early and I'd had a bad night with dd!


----------



## star25

I'm not sure Sam but it sounds like it is


----------



## Sambatiki

Star - I'm so jealous. 

Afm spotting is back again :hissy:


----------



## youngmamttc

I had my scan yesterday. Seen the gestational sac, yolk sac and fetal pole. No heartbeat yet but I was only 5+4 so assured it's normal. I go back next Friday for another scan x


----------



## Sambatiki

Young - fantastic news xxx


----------



## star25

sam, I only had hcg check because it was a fet but it is annoying only having the 1

oh no about the spotting, try and rest and put your feet up xx

young, great news, bet you can't wait for next scan 

my first scan is 15th nov, will be 7 weeks 5 days, literally cannot wait 
my friends just had their baby this week after ivf, their one and only day 2 embryo made it despite heavy bleeding for 4 days and getting negatives followed by a positive a week after otd so we will also be visiting them, it's a good job i'm pregnant, otherwise would be very broody!

I'm 6w2d today and starting to get more light cramping and today it is in my lower back to the right side but really low near my bum, I hope this is normal


----------



## Sambatiki

Star - Congrats on the fet I don't understand why they only did one beta. Have you told your friend your good news? It's lovely to hear lttc success stories x


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats Star on your numbers. 

Youngmamttc great news on your scan :happydance: 

Afm I have an appointment on Wednesday to get more blood work and a another scan. I am nervous but I am also trying to remain calm


----------



## star25

Sam, my friends know so they're pleased

Mrs, sounds like the best idea to stay calm, I hope say goes well, I bet all be well x


----------



## Sambatiki

Star - that's lovely to have someone to share the excitement with.


----------



## Catalyst

I see we are few that have scan on wednesday :) I feel like Im holding my breath and have not been thinking much about pg and such. Like Inhabe put it on hold untill wednesday hahaha.


----------



## Maries_s

Hello ladies! 
I'm experiencing pinkish-brown spotting is very light but I'm scared tough. I also have a little bit of pain but it could be stretch pain? I hate first trimester!! :(


----------



## Mrstruth

star25 said:


> Sam, my friends know so they're pleased
> 
> Mrs, sounds like the best idea to stay calm, I hope say goes well, I bet all be well x

I am truly trying too!! I must admit I am scared 




Catalyst said:


> I see we are few that have scan on wednesday :) I feel like Im holding my breath and have not been thinking much about pg and such. Like Inhabe put it on hold untill wednesday hahaha.

lol I just noticed that it is a few of us with scans. I am both nervous and scared. What time is your scan 



Maries_s said:


> Hello ladies!
> I'm experiencing pinkish-brown spotting is very light but I'm scared tough. I also have a little bit of pain but it could be stretch pain? I hate first trimester!! :(

Marie's don't worry. Try not to stress. I bleed with my last. The pain could be from the implantation and your egg getting positioned in your uterus. I know it's hard to not worry because at the time I was. But I nurse told me, what I just told you. If the pain continues, to ease your mind you may want to go to doctor or ER


----------



## wannabeprego

@marie, I am so sorry about the spotting! I hope it goes away soon! :hugs: I also just recently had spotting and I also had it in my first pregnancy so it is quite common. I hope that everything will be alright! You can probably get an early scan if you tell your dr about the spotting! If the pain is worse than AF type cramps than I would for sure call your dr! Good luck Hun! 

AFM, I also have my US on Wednesday with a few of you other girls! i meet my new OB DR ALSO! I hope that I like him! Wish me luck! Good luck to you other girls! I hope your baby beans are all growing healthy!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies. 

Just waiting to be discharged from hospital the dizziness and pains got worse over the weekend. Anyway betas are 13k and this morning we saw a perfect little bean with heartbeat xxx so bloody relieved x 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## jellybean87

Hi can I join you all? I got my bfp this morning. This will be out third. 
I'm not sure when I'm due, I haven't had an af since coming of the pill so between 4&8 weeks - so due mid June to mid July. Only symptoms so far are slight nausea and my boobs are really painful.


----------



## star25

So happy for you Sam! Hope you are feeling better though 

Welcome jellybean and congratulations!


----------



## wannabeprego

Sambatiki said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Just waiting to be discharged from hospital the dizziness and pains got worse over the weekend. Anyway betas are 13k and this morning we saw a perfect little bean with heartbeat xxx so bloody relieved x
> 
> Hope everyone is ok x

I am so glad that everything turned out okay and the baby is okay!!! Big hugs to you hun!!:hugs::thumbup::happydance:



jellybean87 said:


> Hi can I join you all? I got my bfp this morning. This will be out third.
> I'm not sure when I'm due, I haven't had an af since coming of the pill so between 4&8 weeks - so due mid June to mid July. Only symptoms so far are slight nausea and my boobs are really painful.

Welcome to the group hun! Congrats!!! H&H 9 months to you! :flower: When you have your first US and you know your due date just let me know and I will add your name and due date to the first post!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks for your well wishes x 

Welcome and congrats Jellybean x


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats to all of you ladies!

I would love to join, got my bfp last wednesday. The Hcg was 125 at 4weeks and i'm excited to find out the 2nd beta results tomorrow. This was our second round of ivf, last round ended up in a miscarriage at 7weeks. My due date is 11th July. 


Have you all got morning sickness already? I'm worried about how I will be able to teach once it starts.


----------



## Sambatiki

Welcome luna and congrats it always lovely to see an lttcer get their :bfp: no ms here and I'm 6 weeks. I didn't really get it with pheebs either. So you might be OK x


----------



## jellybean87

I'm starting with ms, feel nauseous most of the time and have been sick today :( 
I had hg with dd1 but just nausea and heaving but no vomiting with dd2 - although I did get spd which wasn't any fun either!


----------



## wannabeprego

Lunabelle said:


> Congrats to all of you ladies!
> 
> I would love to join, got my bfp last wednesday. The Hcg was 125 at 4weeks and i'm excited to find out the 2nd beta results tomorrow. This was our second round of ivf, last round ended up in a miscarriage at 7weeks. My due date is 11th July.
> 
> 
> Have you all got morning sickness already? I'm worried about how I will be able to teach once it starts.

Hi! Welcome to the group! Congrats! :flower: H&H 9 months! I added your name and due date to the first post! :thumbup:


----------



## Lunabelle

Thanks for welcoming me into the group! 

Sambatiki- that's good to hear. I hope you'll continue nausea free :) 


Jellybean- sorry to hear you're not feeling too good! But then it is a sign that the pregnancy is progressing well! I've just been reading that potassium and magnesium help with nausea, have u tried if that helps?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey everyone hope you're all well. 

Had my appointment with the GP today and got my blue folder!! All starting to feel more and more real. Early private scan on Saturday too!!! 

Who is going to be finding out the sex?


----------



## annio84

Hi,

I got my BFP on friday at 4 weeks. I'm expecting my second child. I think my due date will be 14th July.


----------



## wannabeprego

annio84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my BFP on friday at 4 weeks. I'm expecting my second child. I think my due date will be 14th July.

Welcome to the groups and Congrats!!!! :flower: H&H 9 months!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sambatiki said:


> Hey everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> Had my appointment with the GP today and got my blue folder!! All starting to feel more and more real. Early private scan on Saturday too!!!
> 
> Who is going to be finding out the sex?

MEEeee!!! I will want to know my twin's genders! :happydance: I don't have the patience to wait until they are born!! LOL! I give credit to the girls that can hold out that long!!! :haha: 

With my first pregnancy I guess my twins genders and I guessed right! Their heart rates were always different on my doppler, one was always faster and the other was always slower!! So based on that and my Mommy instincts I knew it was going to be one girl and one boy!! We will see if I can get it right again this time! LOL!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Weebles

Hi everyone. :) I stumbled across this thread a while ago and I was nervous to join. I'm still a little nervous as I've had a some ups and downs but I really miss the support. For a little background, we were ttc for 11 months and got our BFP with my first medicated cycle. I had very low hcg to start (15) but as it was doubling normally it stopped being a worry. At six weeks I started spotting and all that was found was a totally empty sac measuring a week behind and some fibroids. At 6w3d I started bleeding, red with clots and went the ER. I was diagnosed with a subchrionic hematoma which is scary but.. We got to see our baby! It's there now just 3 days later with a heartbeat and everything. Wasn't allowed a picture since it was an emergency visit but it was such a relief. I'm still worried about the SCH, it's right next to the baby's sac and it's huge, almost the same size, but I go to see my OB tomorrow. I think even with all our worries everything's going to be okay.


----------



## Maries_s

Hi ladies!
Thank you for your kind of words.The spotting has stopped thanks God. I received a call from my PCP today and she told me I have a UTI so I'm thinking this was the reason of the spotting last Sunday. I'm going to start antibiotics (Amoxicillin) tomorrow 3 times per day. I also resolved the problem with my health insurance, I made an appointment with an OB/GYN but is not until December 2th. 
Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## star25

Welcome luna and congratulations, I haven't had motet but feel a bit nauseaous on and off bit wouldn't call it ms yet. I tend to feel worse in the car, always get travel sick anyway but sat felt really faint and horrible with it, we stopped at a garden centre where I live that does a brilliant Christmas display, different singing and dancing ones and lights everywhere, they have a restaurant there too thank God as I had to go straight there and sit down while DH went and got a cream tea, any excuse Haha 

Sam, I had my gp appointment mon and got my.file with notes and medical exempt card form, definitely makes it feel.more real, just waiting for midwives to call now with first appointment, can't wait! 

Welcome annio and congratulations 

Weeble, welcome, I am glad you have seen your baby, what a worrying time you have had, I hope things improve now and you can enjoy your pregnancy 

Maries, hope the uti clears up quick! Glad you have a reason for your spotting


----------



## Catalyst

Welcome Weebles :) glad to see you here, and glad that you got to see your baby :)

My scan is later.. Im so anxius... and feeling the ms!!


----------



## Lunabelle

Welcome Annio, congrats on the bfp! 

And welcome Weebles, glad you go to see your baby woth a heartbeat!

Catalyst when is your scan? Is it today?

I got my bloodtest results back from this morning the hcg has been doubling really well. It was now at over 3000, last wed it was at 125. I need to book an ultrasound for the 21st, just waiting my DF to confirm if he can take time of from work. No way I will go on my own as last time I went on my own and had to bear with the bad news alone as there was no heartbeat and that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage. I hope we will get to experience a more positive ultrasound visit this time. But I can understand your anxiety Catalyst! Good luck, I hope you get good news! 

Sambatiki- I will def want to find out the gender! On the 6week ultrasound I will also ask the doc to locate the placenta as according to the Ramzi Theory if it's on the right it will be a girl and if its on the left it's a boy. Will be exciting to see if it ends up being true or not. It worked for my sister :)


----------



## star25

Oh yes, good luck with scans today ladies! 

I will find out the sex too

My first scan is Tues at 7w5d, so nervous already for it, praying to see a heartbeat


----------



## Catalyst

I had my scan. It went well.... but wr got big news that shocked us! My hands are still shaking!!!
TWINS!!!! she could see two hesrtbeats. She almost missed it with one of them, she was saying that there looked as though one had started but hadnt made it and then boom she turned a litle and before she could say it I saw the flicker!! It was hard to measure though but the other was 5mm and that makes me 6 weeks ph.. but that means that I got positive 3 weeks on and that makes no sence. So Im keeping the ticker as it is for now and just going to wait for next scan in 19 days! See if we get better date then.
Omg omg omg.. baby #3 and #4!!


----------



## star25

Wow catalyst what an update! Double congratulations! X


----------



## Maries_s

Wow Catalyst what a big surprise. Congratulations! Did you conceived natural?


----------



## Catalyst

Thank you. It will take time to adjust to the idea. And also think off all the changes. Wr thought we were almost all set since we kept alot of sutt when we had the boys but now we will have to buy and whay we did need before knowing they were two we have to buy double!! And change cars!! Hahaha


----------



## Tui

Wow, so many twins popping up. Congratulations!


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats, what an amazing surprise!


----------



## Weebles

Ahhh Catalyst, that's doubly awesome! Makes sense why you got such an early BFP too! I'm still secretly holding out hope that I have another hiding, lol. What a blessing!


----------



## Catalyst

Maries_s said:


> Wow Catalyst what a big surprise. Congratulations! Did you conceived natural?

Yes all natural :)

We started ttc in july and got pg but I lost it 10 days after geting bfp. Then I got one period after the mc bleed and we got og with those two. The cycle was so weird (spottiny that never happens and weird opks that has never happened before (used them when ttc the boys) and also geting ovulation symptoms and pain week later) so I was sure it would not happen. My cycles were 31 days wit 35 days now and then. At cd32 I got bfn but on cd35 I got positive.
So this has been so... mind blowing.


----------



## Tui

I got a very early bfp this time. I'm a little scared I might be joining the twin group myself, lol. I'm sure we will cope whatever happens. Find out in 8 days :coffee:


----------



## Maries_s

Why everyone has the appointment early and mine is in 3 weeks?! Haha so jealous of you girls! Congratulations!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I haven't even gotten an appointment scheduled yet. Buy it likely won't be until 10 or 11 weeks.


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats Catalyst on your big news! I am so happy for you. 

Welcome to all the new ladies...

Afm: So I went to my appointment today. Which was also a new appointment with a new clinic. They were suppose to have me in to ensure they were able to see a sac and to get my numbers. Since I am a tubal reversal mom and previous C-Sections. They feel I am a higher risk. As well as they couldn't not see anything on the scan last Thursday. So my beta are as follows 10/31/2016- 457 11/03/2016- 2347 and Today's numbers are 8032. I didn't get a ultrasound because she was unaware of what was going on and came in the room with one the older roll around machines. The midwife advise that my numbers are great but with my Uterus being tilted and the machine is older. I have to come back Friday at 1 for a Ultrasound scan. I am soooo nervous and scared. She is thinking that I am more of between 5-6 rather 6-7 and believe I had a early positive. I tested 10/26 negative. I tested 10/28 positive with the early response. So I truly don't know


----------



## Tui

Maries_s said:


> Why everyone has the appointment early and mine is in 3 weeks?! Haha so jealous of you girls! Congratulations!

I get scanned early due to repeat miscarriages.


----------



## 808malia

Congrats on twins Catalyst!!! What a surprise! :happydance::baby::baby:

Afm, I will definitely be finding out the sex asap!


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay, so I will start out with the positives, I like the OB DR, he is very nice, soft spoken and has a calming quality! He is a petite, short thin guy, he might be Asian or Philippine. The great news is that I liked him right away once we started talking. I told him about my IVF cycle, and history up to this point. We talked about my short cervix and he suggested a cerclage before I could even bring it up! So he is 100% on board with the cerclage. He told me that it was optional to do a US since it was early and I had once last week,but I asked to have one because I told him I was worried about the smaller twin's growth and I was anxious to see heart beats. 

So here are my ultrasound pictures. I will start out with the good news, the baby that was measuring on track looks great, we saw fetal pole, yolk sac and a healthy heart beat, beating away! :thumbup: The smaller one was still smaller with no heart beat and the DR didn't think he even saw a yolk sac. The second one was harder to see because of the positioning and the Dr said even though his bedside US machine is okay it isn't that great. So he was concerned with the development/growth of the second one. He gave me a RX to have a US done at another place with a better US machine to verify what is going on with the second sac. I scheduled the next US for next friday 11/18 at 12:15. So keep your fingers crossed and keep the second twin in your thoughts/prayers. Although most likely the second one just probably isn't going to make it and it will probably be just one baby. 






So I am of course disappointed that the second twin might not grow and progress, but in a way I am happy that the one twin is healthy/ growing good with a strong heart beat! :thumbup: So it is mixed emotions. DH and I were getting ready for twins again and now it is looking like it might just be one baby! 

My next OB appointment is Wednesday the 24th in the morning.


----------



## Tui

That must be hard hun, I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Glad you are being looked after so well though.


----------



## wannabeprego

Catalyst said:


> I had my scan. It went well.... but wr got big news that shocked us! My hands are still shaking!!!
> TWINS!!!! she could see two hesrtbeats. She almost missed it with one of them, she was saying that there looked as though one had started but hadnt made it and then boom she turned a litle and before she could say it I saw the flicker!! It was hard to measure though but the other was 5mm and that makes me 6 weeks ph.. but that means that I got positive 3 weeks on and that makes no sence. So Im keeping the ticker as it is for now and just going to wait for next scan in 19 days! See if we get better date then.
> Omg omg omg.. baby #3 and #4!!

Congrats on your twins!!! How exciting!!! Wonderful news!!!:thumbup::happydance:



Weebles said:


> Hi everyone. :) I stumbled across this thread a while ago and I was nervous to join. I'm still a little nervous as I've had a some ups and downs but I really miss the support. For a little background, we were ttc for 11 months and got our BFP with my first medicated cycle. I had very low hcg to start (15) but as it was doubling normally it stopped being a worry. At six weeks I started spotting and all that was found was a totally empty sac measuring a week behind and some fibroids. At 6w3d I started bleeding, red with clots and went the ER. I was diagnosed with a subchrionic hematoma which is scary but.. We got to see our baby! It's there now just 3 days later with a heartbeat and everything. Wasn't allowed a picture since it was an emergency visit but it was such a relief. I'm still worried about the SCH, it's right next to the baby's sac and it's huge, almost the same size, but I go to see my OB tomorrow. I think even with all our worries everything's going to be okay.

Congrats on your pregnancy!!!! :flower: H&H 9 months to you! :dust::dust: Welcome to the group 1I want to add your name and due date to the first post!!! Do you know what your due date is?? 



Maries_s said:


> Hi ladies!
> Thank you for your kind of words.The spotting has stopped thanks God. I received a call from my PCP today and she told me I have a UTI so I'm thinking this was the reason of the spotting last Sunday. I'm going to start antibiotics (Amoxicillin) tomorrow 3 times per day. I also resolved the problem with my health insurance, I made an appointment with an OB/GYN but is not until December 2th.
> Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations on your BFP!

That is great news that your spotting has stopped!!! :thumbup::hugs: Fingers crossed that is the end for the rest of your pregnancy! :hugs: Sorry about the UTI! Hopefully it will clear up quickly for you!



Lunabelle said:


> Welcome Annio, congrats on the bfp!
> 
> And welcome Weebles, glad you go to see your baby woth a heartbeat!
> 
> Catalyst when is your scan? Is it today?
> 
> I got my bloodtest results back from this morning the hcg has been doubling really well. It was now at over 3000, last wed it was at 125. I need to book an ultrasound for the 21st, just waiting my DF to confirm if he can take time of from work. No way I will go on my own as last time I went on my own and had to bear with the bad news alone as there was no heartbeat and that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage. I hope we will get to experience a more positive ultrasound visit this time. But I can understand your anxiety Catalyst! Good luck, I hope you get good news!
> 
> Sambatiki- I will def want to find out the gender! On the 6week ultrasound I will also ask the doc to locate the placenta as according to the Ramzi Theory if it's on the right it will be a girl and if its on the left it's a boy. Will be exciting to see if it ends up being true or not. It worked for my sister :)

Congrats on great blood work numbers! :thumbup: I am so glad that your levels are rising like they should! :happydance: I understand your anxiety because I have had a lot of it before my appointments and my blood pressure has been through the roof the last few visits!!! Uggh!! I hope that I can find a way to calm down so I can get my BP down! 



Mrstruth said:


> Congrats Catalyst on your big news! I am so happy for you.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies...
> 
> Afm: So I went to my appointment today. Which was also a new appointment with a new clinic. They were suppose to have me in to ensure they were able to see a sac and to get my numbers. Since I am a tubal reversal mom and previous C-Sections. They feel I am a higher risk. As well as they couldn't not see anything on the scan last Thursday. So my beta are as follows 10/31/2016- 457 11/03/2016- 2347 and Today's numbers are 8032. I didn't get a ultrasound because she was unaware of what was going on and came in the room with one the older roll around machines. The midwife advise that my numbers are great but with my Uterus being tilted and the machine is older. I have to come back Friday at 1 for a Ultrasound scan. I am soooo nervous and scared. She is thinking that I am more of between 5-6 rather 6-7 and believe I had a early positive. I tested 10/26 negative. I tested 10/28 positive with the early response. So I truly don't know

Sorry that you weren't able to get a scan today! :hugs::hugs: I know that you were hoping for some peace of mind and I know how long the waiting seems like when you are worried! Big hugs to you! :hugs: That is great that your BW numbers have been good though! That should give you a lot of hope! I will keep you and your baby bean in my thoughts and prayers!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## star25

Mrs, good to hear your numbers are where they should be, hope you have a good scan Friday 

Maries, my early scan is because it's with the ivf clinic, then it will be the 12 week one

Afm, getting nervous still for Tuesdays scan, just poas, I did one last week too, 7 Weeks today and I poas Haha, it was dark though, I think it was darker last week but then I do pee and drink water through the night and was just a 3/4 hr hold not all night


----------



## PrincessPearl

Catalyst: Welcome to the twins club!! It is definitely exciting getting the news.

Wannabe: :hugs: I am sorry you got some not so good news. I am crossing everything that can be crossed that baby #2 is just taking her time. When I had my first scan after the 2ww, my doctor told me that in his experience, my baby#2 wouldn't develop. Both are on track with strong heartbeats, so stay positive, it's not over till it's over.

I had a scare yesterday. I woke up and was on my way to the bathroom when it felt like a water balloon popped, and was bleeding very heavily with 2 very large clots. My dr wasn't in, but I got right in with another in the practice. Both babies are doing good, heartbeats strong and growth wise right on track. My mind automatically went to worst case scenario, but luckily everything is ok. I was put back on progesterone and am on bed rest until my next appointment on the 28th. I was so naive to think the emotional rollercoaster would end when we get our BFP :wacko:


----------



## Catalyst

Wannabeprego - im sorry to heat the second twin might not make it. Hope it does and you get two wonderful babys!! Will pray for you.


----------



## star25

Oh no princess, glad babies are well, get plenty of rest!


----------



## Girly922

Can I tentatively join you all please? I've just got my bfp with a due date of July 26th based on LMP. I currently have a 3 year old DD.


----------



## star25

Hi girly, welcome and congratulations!


----------



## wannabeprego

PrincessPearl said:


> Catalyst: Welcome to the twins club!! It is definitely exciting getting the news.
> 
> Wannabe: :hugs: I am sorry you got some not so good news. I am crossing everything that can be crossed that baby #2 is just taking her time. When I had my first scan after the 2ww, my doctor told me that in his experience, my baby#2 wouldn't develop. Both are on track with strong heartbeats, so stay positive, it's not over till it's over.
> 
> I had a scare yesterday. I woke up and was on my way to the bathroom when it felt like a water balloon popped, and was bleeding very heavily with 2 very large clots. My dr wasn't in, but I got right in with another in the practice. Both babies are doing good, heartbeats strong and growth wise right on track. My mind automatically went to worst case scenario, but luckily everything is ok. I was put back on progesterone and am on bed rest until my next appointment on the 28th. I was so naive to think the emotional rollercoaster would end when we get our BFP :wacko:

I am so sorry about the bleeding!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs: It is always so scary anytime there is bleeding!!! :hugs:I am so glad that everything is okay with the babies! Fingers crossed that is the last time you will have bleeding!! :hugs::hugs:



Girly922 said:


> Can I tentatively join you all please? I've just got my bfp with a due date of July 26th based on LMP. I currently have a 3 year old DD.

Congrats!! Welcome to the group!! H&H 9 months!:flower: I added you to the first post!:thumbup:


----------



## Weebles

wannabeprego said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy!!!! :flower: H&H 9 months to you! :dust::dust: Welcome to the group 1I want to add your name and due date to the first post!!! Do you know what your due date is?

My EDD based of off gestational age is July 4th. It's a very tough time of year as that's the week my little brother passed away but a "message" I got from a medium makes the timeframe pretty special. 

I'm so sorry about your twin baby and I hope it turns out to be just a lot of worry over your little one just taking it's time.


----------



## confuzion

Hi ladies :wave:, can I cautiously join in as well? I've been getting lines that have been darkening for 4 days so my confidence is growing just a tad. My EDD would be July 25th by LMP.


----------



## star25

Congratulations confuzion!


----------



## confuzion

Do you guys like this image for a group siggy?

https://i.imgur.com/QDLQULk.gif


----------



## Weebles

I thinks it's adorable!! I really like it!!


----------



## wannabeprego

confuzion said:


> Do you guys like this image for a group siggy?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/QDLQULk.gif

Welcome to the group and huge Congrats!!! :flower: 

I think it looks great for a group signature image! I will add it to the first post! :thumbup: Thanks for making that. I just found a few simple ones online but they weren't anything personalized like that, so it looks great to me!! :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

wannabeprego said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys like this image for a group siggy?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/QDLQULk.gif
> 
> Welcome to the group and huge Congrats!!! :flower:
> 
> I think it looks great for a group signature image! I will add it to the first post! :thumbup: Thanks for making that. I just found a few simple ones online but they weren't anything personalized like that, so it looks great to me!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Glad you guys like it :) I love making little graphics lol.

Here is the code for it so whoever wants to can put it in their sig and it will link back to this group:

https://i.imgur.com/QDLQULk.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2414191-mid-june-july-firecrackers-group-due-june-july-2017-a.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/QDLQULk.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Rockell8788

Hi ladies, sorry iv been quiet iv been really ill with a nasty cold and lots of very sharp pins thankfully it seems to be lifting now and instead replaced with crippling fatigue, 24 hour nausea! And if anyone even So much as looks at my boobs I will not be held responsible for my actions they hurt so bad :haha: I had my scan today to check the pregnancy is progressing and that it was a cyst not a second gestational sac. Got great news it was a cyst and has gone now and today we saw our little baby with a strong heart beat measuring 6w4days . Oh was so cute he was looking at the screen and asked all concerned erm where are the babies arms? I laughed the nurses then got out some books and showed him 3D images for each week, it was adorable to watch. 

Welcome all the new comers, h&h 9 months to you all. 
Catalyst omg how exciting for you what lovely news
Wannabe and princess I really hope everything will turn out fine for you both and will check for updates


----------



## youngmamttc

Catalyst congrats on the twins! 

Wannabe really hoping second twin catches up for you! 

Rockell so sorry you've not been well. Great news about the scan though!! 

As for me I've got my repeat scan tomorrow to see if a heartbeat is present yet. I'm so unbelievably nervous!


----------



## Jlh05

Hello! I'd like to join in. I'm due 6th July with my 3rd! &#128522;


----------



## star25

Love the siggy, very clever! 

Rockell, great news on the scan, I'm jealous of your symptoms, I barely have any 

Does anyone else not have a lot yet? I'm 7 weeks today, have felt slight nausea a couple times but nothing bad and tiredness but that's probably because dd doesn't sleep through the night 
Books feel the same, no changes, no cramps either, nothing! 

Welcome and congratulations jlh! 

Young, good luck with tomorrow's scan although I'm sure it will be perfect!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I've had barely any symptoms too, star25.
Just tired and super sensitive boobs. But I'm also breastfeeding and up every 3 hours with my son so that's expected.


----------



## Tui

I'm tired, but then I have a 10 month old, lol. Boobs hurt when nursing. Nausea on and off. Oh, and a really good sense of smell which is not good when changing poopy nappies.

Symptoms vary between pregnancies. Just be grateful if you don't have many :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Ladies! Hoping I can jump in! I am pregnant with #2, and we are due July 14! :)


----------



## Maries_s

I dont have too many pregnancy symptoms so far and is feel weird because with my first pregnancy a couldnt tolerate the breakfast for the whole first trimester and now I just have only two episodes of morning sickness. What Im experiencing is cramps (type pms) but nothing serious and is probably the uterus growing I felt the same with my first pregnancy. However, I start spotting again and I seriously thinking to call my OB/GYN and see if they can advance the appointment. Is very very light (light brown pinkish) and I barely can see it when I wipe. So I dont think is something serious but you know, what ever tiny thing that happened in that stage we tend to worry a lot. This is only my second day on medication for my UTI so maybe the spotting is related to the infection. IDK :shrug:

Have anyone of you are showing already? My bump is big considering the time.


----------



## Catalyst

Goodluck tomorrow youngmam


----------



## wannabeprego

Jlh05 said:


> Hello! I'd like to join in. I'm due 6th July with my 3rd! &#128522;

Welcome to the group and Congrats! :flower:



aknqtpie said:


> Hi Ladies! Hoping I can jump in! I am pregnant with #2, and we are due July 14! :)

Welcome to the group and Congrats! :flower:



Maries_s said:


> I dont have too many pregnancy symptoms so far and is feel weird because with my first pregnancy a couldnt tolerate the breakfast for the whole first trimester and now I just have only two episodes of morning sickness. What Im experiencing is cramps (type pms) but nothing serious and is probably the uterus growing I felt the same with my first pregnancy. However, I start spotting again and I seriously thinking to call my OB/GYN and see if they can advance the appointment. Is very very light (light brown pinkish) and I barely can see it when I wipe. So I dont think is something serious but you know, what ever tiny thing that happened in that stage we tend to worry a lot. This is only my second day on medication for my UTI so maybe the spotting is related to the infection. IDK :shrug:
> 
> Have anyone of you are showing already? My bump is big considering the time.


yes, I am showing already! I can only fit in my stretchy leggings and oversized jogging pants/yoga pants. I just ordered a bunch of new maternity clothes! I need to take a bump picture soon and post it!:haha:


----------



## star25

Welcome and congratulations ak!

Maries, hope the spotting goes away, I'm sure it's fine and uti related but we understand your worries, hopefully your appointment will reassure you and make you feel better 

Thank you for the reassurance with the lack of symptoms ladies, with dd I felt sick every day from 6w4d and could only drink water, my morning cup of tea was definitely a no but this time I am fine, although slightly relieved as I love my morning tea even if it is decaff 

The one thing i have got the same as dd is a sore throat, viral feeling, with dd I had it for a month and I've got it again and so far had it a week, it's different to when I'm normally ill as this keeps coming and going so I think I'm over it then it starts again so I suppose that could be a symptom, those pregnacare max vitamins aren't doing a lot!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I'm not showing yet... But I've still got leftover flub from my son. &#128514;
I'm hoping I don't show too early as we want to wait until around Christmas to tell anybody as everyone will think we're crazy for having them so close together.


----------



## PrincessPearl

I feel extremely tired all the time! I have a headache every waking minute no matter what I do, and the nausea, oh the nausea.... It starts as soon as I am awake and I have tried so many different things, but nothing has helped in making it go away. I was hospitalized twice with dehydration during my pregnancy with DD, so I almost expected to be just as sick this time around. I remember something my mom told me when I was complaining about the nausea with DD. She told me that as much as it sucks, it is a good sign, and there are plenty of women who would give anything to have a little morning sickness. I never forgot what she said, and after each loss, I found that I had become one of those women!! Still, I will be glad when the nausea lets up, I can barely function some days.


----------



## youngmamttc

We have a heartbeat! All looked great :happydance: they don't want to see me until 12 weeks now which is good news! I'll miss seeing my baba until then but it's a good sign they don't need me back x


----------



## wannabeprego

youngmamttc said:


> We have a heartbeat! All looked great :happydance: they don't want to see me until 12 weeks now which is good news! I'll miss seeing my baba until then but it's a good sign they don't need me back x

That is wonderful news hun!!! :thumbup::happydance: I amso happy for you!:happydance: It is just so wonderful when you finally get to see the heart beat for the first time!!! It is such a relief and so amazing to see!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Maries_s

youngmamttc said:


> We have a heartbeat! All looked great :happydance: they don't want to see me until 12 weeks now which is good news! I'll miss seeing my baba until then but it's a good sign they don't need me back x

That's amazing news! Congratulations! I'm counting the days to see my LO heartbeat.


----------



## Maries_s

Star25: thanks you for your words. I don't feel so worry today so I think I'm not gonna call the doctor. My appointment is in 21 days. 

Wanna: I'm glad I'm not the only one showing already I need to start using my pregnancy jeans ASAP, at least I received a new one in the mail yesterday and a bunch of blouses. However I'm not going to use the blouses yet.


----------



## Weebles

Glad your scan went well youngmam! Seeing that heartbeat is amazing!


----------



## confuzion

That's amazing news youngmam! Congrats!


----------



## PurplePear

Good afternoon ladies! Happened to stumble on this group and so happy I did! I'm due July 22 with my first. I got my + a few days ago and still trying to believe it lol.


----------



## Maries_s

Welcome! Congratulations purple! Happy 9months.


----------



## star25

Great news young, I can't wait to see heartbeat! 

Welcome purple and congratulations


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats & welcome purple pear!

Today is my first day of no progesterone shots since September 16, kinda scary!


----------



## Girly922

I booked a private early scan today, 2 days before Christmas. I will be 9w2d by LMP. I had one at the same place when I was 7wk with DD and I'm so looking forward to this one! Hubby still doesn't know yet. He works away so hasn't been here to see my bfp, he's home tonight though. I've put DD to bed in a 'best big sister' top and I'm going to get her to ask him to read her new book (there's a house inside my mummy) to her in the morning. 

I haven't really felt pregnant until today, no real symptoms in the tww, and since getting my bfp only really tiredness mid afternoon. However today I've been ridiculously tearful. I've cried at songs, at clips on the news, at Facebook for goodness sake!!


----------



## wannabeprego

PurplePear said:


> Good afternoon ladies! Happened to stumble on this group and so happy I did! I'm due July 22 with my first. I got my + a few days ago and still trying to believe it lol.

Welcome to the group and Congrats!!!! :flower: H&H 9 months to you! :hugs:


----------



## annio84

Welcome new ladies!

I'm actually not showing as much yet as with my first, maybe because I weigh more to start with or perhaps because I've been swimming and doing a little exercise routine I found online. I've woken up this morning and sore boobs completely gone. I still feel sick though so not too worried.


----------



## star25

Girly thats a lovely idea for DH! 

I think I am starting to show something but I think otd bloat though I can tell my shape is changing, after eating I look about 5 months haha


----------



## Mrstruth

Welcome to all the new mommies!! 

I went for my scan yesterday. They didn't provide me a photo copy. I guess because they were trying to rule out etopic and wasn't treating it like a regular scan. The Ultrasound tech advised me that she couldn't provide me any results. She didn't even allow me to view the screen. She stated that the Radiologist would have to send the results to my doctor office. Well after a hour, my new doctor office called and advised me that I was 5w4d :happydance: so I am due 07/11/17 instead of 07/3/2017


----------



## PurplePear

Mrstruth said:


> Welcome to all the new mommies!!
> 
> I went for my scan yesterday. They didn't provide me a photo copy. I guess because they were trying to rule out etopic and wasn't treating it like a regular scan. The Ultrasound tech advised me that she couldn't provide me any results. She didn't even allow me to view the screen. She stated that the Radiologist would have to send the results to my doctor office. Well after a hour, my new doctor office called and advised me that I was 5w4d :happydance: so I am due 07/11/17 instead of 07/3/2017

Yay that's great news!! Congrats!!


----------



## Mrstruth

PurplePear said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new mommies!!
> 
> I went for my scan yesterday. They didn't provide me a photo copy. I guess because they were trying to rule out etopic and wasn't treating it like a regular scan. The Ultrasound tech advised me that she couldn't provide me any results. She didn't even allow me to view the screen. She stated that the Radiologist would have to send the results to my doctor office. Well after a hour, my new doctor office called and advised me that I was 5w4d :happydance: so I am due 07/11/17 instead of 07/3/2017
> 
> Yay that's great news!! Congrats!!Click to expand...

Thanks Purple!! I was extremely fearful of the results. This wasn't a planned pregnancy but it wasn't prevented either. I am excited to know the sex now. Because I truly wanted another boy


----------



## star25

Happy for you Mrs!


----------



## Mrstruth

star25 said:


> Happy for you Mrs!

Thanks Star!! I have another scan in two weeks. Fingers crossed and toes. I am nervous


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies and congrats to those as well who have had an ultrasound!

I'm desperate for some help, this is gna be tmi, but it's 1am and I'v just woken up because of severe stomach pain. For a bit over a week I have been getting extremely bad stomach and back pain during my sleep. It seems to always come during the sleep, but it can happen during the day too while I'm having a nap. The pain is strong enough to nearly have me in tears in my sleep and I get relief from going for a number two. So eventhough I am going to the toilet every day, it feels like some sort of constipation. I've been constipated a lot, but i've never experienced pain like this before. Have any of you experienced this? Perhaps I should eat more fibers? 

I hope it is only constipation and not something like an etopic. I read etopic pregnancy experiences on the internet however and they didn't seem to match my experience.


----------



## Weebles

I've heard early pregnancy can cause constipation so maybe it's just that. It still would be worth phoning your Dr about just to be sure though... Severe stomach pain isn't really normal. Dr Google says there are many reasons why stomach pain could occur only at night like that, all of them requiring to be looked into. (And none that I found were specifically pregnancy related.)


----------



## Mrstruth

Lunabelle said:


> Congrats and welcome to the new ladies and congrats to those as well who have had an ultrasound!
> 
> I'm desperate for some help, this is gna be tmi, but it's 1am and I'v just woken up because of severe stomach pain. For a bit over a week I have been getting extremely bad stomach and back pain during my sleep. It seems to always come during the sleep, but it can happen during the day too while I'm having a nap. The pain is strong enough to nearly have me in tears in my sleep and I get relief from going for a number two. So eventhough I am going to the toilet every day, it feels like some sort of constipation. I've been constipated a lot, but i've never experienced pain like this before. Have any of you experienced this? Perhaps I should eat more fibers? I hope it is only constipation and not something like an etopic. I read etopic pregnancy experiences on the internet however and they didn't seem to match my experience.


I would definitely consult with a physician just to be on the safe side. Sometimes google gives us so much different information until it's confusing. The fact that this is a consistent situation is why I would go and be reassured. Praying for you doll. I hope you feel better


----------



## wannabeprego

Mrstruth said:


> Welcome to all the new mommies!!
> 
> I went for my scan yesterday. They didn't provide me a photo copy. I guess because they were trying to rule out etopic and wasn't treating it like a regular scan. The Ultrasound tech advised me that she couldn't provide me any results. She didn't even allow me to view the screen. She stated that the Radiologist would have to send the results to my doctor office. Well after a hour, my new doctor office called and advised me that I was 5w4d :happydance: so I am due 07/11/17 instead of 07/3/2017

That is great news hun! i am so happy and relived for you! :happydance::hugs: I will change your due date on the first page for you! :thumbup:



Lunabelle said:


> Congrats and welcome to the new ladies and congrats to those as well who have had an ultrasound!
> 
> I'm desperate for some help, this is gna be tmi, but it's 1am and I'v just woken up because of severe stomach pain. For a bit over a week I have been getting extremely bad stomach and back pain during my sleep. It seems to always come during the sleep, but it can happen during the day too while I'm having a nap. The pain is strong enough to nearly have me in tears in my sleep and I get relief from going for a number two. So eventhough I am going to the toilet every day, it feels like some sort of constipation. I've been constipated a lot, but i've never experienced pain like this before. Have any of you experienced this? Perhaps I should eat more fibers?
> 
> I hope it is only constipation and not something like an etopic. I read etopic pregnancy experiences on the internet however and they didn't seem to match my experience.

I am sorry that you are having so much pain right now! :hugs: I hope you feel better soon! :hugs::hugs: Stool softners are safe in pregnancy so you might want to try them, and yes try eating more fruit, fiber rich foods! It might help! I would for sure talk to your DR though and see what they say just to be on the safe side since your discomfort seems pretty bad! :hugs:

An article about constipation!

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...t-answers/pregnancy-constipation/faq-20058550


----------



## youngmamttc

Ugh I BD last night and woke up to pink cm this morning. This probably sounds stupid but I don't know if the blood is off me or DH as he had our nephew run into and head butt his bits last night which floored him so I've read his semen could be a bit blood stained from the trauma. I feel fine so I'll monitor it for the day. I don't fancy sitting in emergency on a Sunday so I'll ring antenatal tomorrow if it doesn't happen again today. No more bd for us.


----------



## star25

Luna it does sound like constipation, drink lots of water too and definitely speak to your Dr, hope it stops soon 

Young, that happened to me with dd and that's when my spotting started but think it was mainly sue to the progesterone pessaries I was on, sounds like you will be fine but I know how scary it is! 
I barely let DH bd with dd but this time I've just carried on like normal 

How is everyone who already has children coping? Dd was up twice in the night then at 5:30 then took ages to go back to sleep for an extra half hr then DH got up he works til 3/4am on a sat night so couldn't so anything before this 
I'm just tired all the time and DH helps alot when he isn't at work but I feel bad he got up at 6:30 today when didn't get in til 3:30 now he's gone to take the dog out with dd and my nephew I was babysitting last night 
It's now 10 am and I'm still in bed but head is banging! 
I worry sometimes about when symptoms really kick in if they do lol


----------



## Catalyst

Helko and welcome to all new mamas :)
And congratulations on scans :)

Nausea started this week and has been slowly geting wors. Was planning on finishing a project yesterday but both was my head pounding and also nauseus most of the day.. nausea and hungry.. weird feeling that mixed together. Then trying to eat and feeling good for couple of seconds or few min and then back to feeling nauseus.
Just afraid it will get worse and maby lot worse cause I read that with twins it is common to get stronger symptoms!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hey ladies, mind if I join? Casualty optimistic for my rainbow baby July 19, 2017.


----------



## PurplePear

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join? Casualty optimistic for my rainbow baby July 19, 2017.

Welcome! When do you get your results from today's blood work? FX for you!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

PurplePear said:


> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, mind if I join? Casualty optimistic for my rainbow baby July 19, 2017.
> 
> Welcome! When do you get your results from today's blood work? FX for you!Click to expand...

I go in around noon as I had my bw on Friday at 10:30 and they want me to wait a full 48 hours. I'm expecting to have them this evening as I had the electronic medical record thing...


----------



## star25

Welcome gag and congratulations!


----------



## wannabeprego

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join? Casualty optimistic for my rainbow baby July 19, 2017.

Welcome and Congrats to you!!! :flower: H&H 9 months!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thank you ladies.. I'm just praying hard this one sticks. I didn't expect to get pregnant this quick after our chemical in August.


----------



## Aphy

Would love to join! Due 19 July with our first


----------



## star25

Welcome and congratulations aphy!


----------



## Catalyst

Hello Aphy and Gagrlin :) nice to see you here :hi:

Wish you H&H 9 months :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Aphy said:


> Would love to join! Due 19 July with our first

Congrats!! welcome to the group!:flower:


----------



## Flueky88

Welcome to the new ladies. And congrats on all the twins in this thread. 

Anyone else have a scan this week? I think this week is going to drag by.

Sorry I don't post much, been exhausted after week.


----------



## Tui

My scan is on Friday. Getting a bit nervous.


----------



## star25

Scan is tomorrow, nervous too!


----------



## vaniilla

Can I join please? I got my bfp this morning and very very nervous! I hate these early weeks of worry. My cycles are all over the place so I'll err on being on the earlier side and say 22nd July for now.


----------



## Flueky88

FX tui and star! Mine is Thursday, I should be exactly 7 weeks at that point. I hadn't really been nervous but I'm starting to get that way.

Vanilla welcome and congrats


----------



## wannabeprego

My US is Friday!!! I am hoping that twin #2 has grown and we see a heart beat! Wish me luck! Good luck to all of the other girls with US's this week! :dust::dust:


----------



## confuzion

Best of luck to all you ladies with scans this week!


----------



## wannabeprego

vaniilla said:


> Can I join please? I got my bfp this morning and very very nervous! I hate these early weeks of worry. My cycles are all over the place so I'll err on being on the earlier side and say 22nd July for now.

Welcome to the group and Congrats! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

wannabeprego said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? I got my bfp this morning and very very nervous! I hate these early weeks of worry. My cycles are all over the place so I'll err on being on the earlier side and say 22nd July for now.
> 
> Welcome to the group and Congrats! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you :)

I hope it all goes well with your scan!


----------



## Rockell8788

Lots of scans coming up this week I'm excited to hear how they all go. 
I'm crippled with bad morning sickness 3rd morning in a row iv been sick within minutes of opening my eyes least I made it to the bathroom today! Been sick 3 times this afternoon too! It's just awful I feel so rubbish! everyone is now commenting on how pale and rough I look! How nice of them :haha: 
Please tell me I'm not the only one who is nauseous 24/7 and sick atleast 4/5 times a day?


----------



## Ad0rkkable

I go for my first scan tonight!! I can't wait! I'm excited/nervous!!!


----------



## Girly922

Good luck to all the upcoming scans!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My first scan will be the week after Thanksgiving at 6 weeks.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Welcome and congrats to everyone new.

I'm jealous of everyone getting a scan. I'm still waiting to get set up with a midwife again and probably won't even get in to hear the heartbeat until 10 weeks. Then ultrasound is only at 20 weeks. Though we'll probably pay to get a private gender scam at 17 weeks.

For those that haven't told fanily/friends yet, how do you plan on announcing?


----------



## youngmamttc

After my spotting yesterday they called me back today for a check. They rescanned me and everything was fine. Baby measures 7weeks to the day and had a perfect little heartbeat still. No abnormalities with the sac and no signs of any bleed. Probably cervical irritation and no bd for the foreseeable future. I keep taunting my husband with the song 'it'll be lonely this Christmas' :haha:


----------



## Girly922

I'll contact the midwife next week to arrange my booking in appt but that won't be until I'm about 8wks, I've then got a private scan booked two days before Christmas (9w3d) with the intention of announcing to my parents Boxing Day, in laws at new year providing all is well. 

We went to my friend's 30th Saturday night, she guessed the moment we got there before me even turning down a drink. That girl knows me too well! Other than her and my best friend, no one else knows. Hubby says he doesn't think it'll sink in and seem real until he sees baby on the scan.

Glad all is well youngmam! I love the taunting :haha:


----------



## star25

Welcome and congratulations vanii 

Young, great news! 

Can't wait for scan news ladies, will update with mine tomorrow, I'm so scared!


----------



## youngmamttc

Sure all will be fab tomorrow star! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Lunabelle

Good luck to all of your scans, I'm looking forward to hearing your updates! Anyone having a scan next week? 

Welcome and congrats new ladies!



thexfadingpat said:


> For those that haven't told fanily/friends yet, how do you plan on announcing?

I haven't told my family yet, although they know about ivf. They thought I was going to wait till January for the new round so if everything goes well it will be a nice Christmas surprise for them! My sister is due in January so all Christmas foods are planned pregnancy safe anyways :)


----------



## aknqtpie

How exciting with all the scans coming up! We have our first appointment on the 29th, but no guarantee about a scan. 

But ohhhh the nausea... I have been feeling like death all day at work so far.. so I went and got sea bands.. that is seeming to help.. hopefully no one notices me wearing them and asks questions :-|


----------



## 808malia

Welcome Aphy! H&H 9months!!!:baby:

Afm: my first scan will be Dec 2nd at about 8 weeks, as long as everything goes well up til then...


----------



## Thejoie

Hi ladies! I recognize some names! I got my faint BFP today- giving me a EDD of July 27th!! I'm pretty excited and nervous and can't wait to retest tomorrow. I want a digital test to say "pregnant" before I tell DH. I'm hoping that will be tomorrow...


----------



## Mrstruth

I am so excited for all the scans that are coming up this week. We are on to a roll. July is going to be full of love. I am hoping for a boy!! But as long as it is a healthy baby I am all the more Thankful. 

I was wondering how Weebie is feeling. How she is feeling better since the cramping the other day. 

How many are waiting to share the news? I think I am waiting until 16 weeks


----------



## wannabeprego

Thejoie said:


> Hi ladies! I recognize some names! I got my faint BFP today- giving me a EDD of July 27th!! I'm pretty excited and nervous and can't wait to retest tomorrow. I want a digital test to say "pregnant" before I tell DH. I'm hoping that will be tomorrow...

Welcome to the group! Congrats! H&H 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Thejoie

Mrstruth said:


> I am so excited for all the scans that are coming up this week. We are on to a roll. July is going to be full of love. I am hoping for a boy!! But as long as it is a healthy baby I am all the more Thankful.
> 
> I was wondering how Weebie is feeling. How she is feeling better since the cramping the other day.
> 
> How many are waiting to share the news? I think I am waiting until 16 weeks

I'm telling my close girlfriends now- they will know anyway..They knew we were trying if I lie they will know. We will tell closest family at 8 weeks and everyone at 12.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I go for hcg #3 tomorrow and I'm trying to stay pretty confident it's going to double like it should... Looking for numbers above 500


----------



## vaniilla

aknqtpie said:


> How exciting with all the scans coming up! We have our first appointment on the 29th, but no guarantee about a scan.
> 
> But ohhhh the nausea... I have been feeling like death all day at work so far.. so I went and got sea bands.. that is seeming to help.. hopefully no one notices me wearing them and asks questions :-|

I swear by ginger tablets, give them a go if you haven't they can really help with the nausea.




808malia said:


> Welcome Aphy! H&H 9months!!!:baby:
> 
> Afm: my first scan will be Dec 2nd at about 8 weeks, as long as everything goes well up til then...

Just over 2 weeks! I hope it goes well :)





Thejoie said:


> Hi ladies! I recognize some names! I got my faint BFP today- giving me a EDD of July 27th!! I'm pretty excited and nervous and can't wait to retest tomorrow. I want a digital test to say "pregnant" before I tell DH. I'm hoping that will be tomorrow...

Congratulations! I bet your dh will be over the moon!



Mrstruth said:


> I am so excited for all the scans that are coming up this week. We are on to a roll. July is going to be full of love. I am hoping for a boy!! But as long as it is a healthy baby I am all the more Thankful.
> 
> I was wondering how Weebie is feeling. How she is feeling better since the cramping the other day.
> 
> How many are waiting to share the news? I think I am waiting until 16 weeks

We're waiting till our 12 week scan to tell dh's family, my sil is due a baby in a few weeks and I don't want to be sharing big news around the birth of their baby. We'll tell my side of the family (just parents and siblings) over christmas, friends will have to wait until the 20 week scan. 



Gagrlinpitt said:


> I go for hcg #3 tomorrow and I'm trying to stay pretty confident it's going to double like it should... Looking for numbers above 500

Good luck! I hope you get great numbers. 



AFM - so, so tired, I went to bed an hour earlier and I'm still feeling exhausted this morning. :sleep:


----------



## Weebles

Mrstruth- I am doing much better! I still have some intermittent spotting but everything looks great and there's even a heartbeat. I go for yet another scan tomorrow, it was supposed to be my first one but it's actually my third. I should've updated but I'm so touched you asked.

I wanted to wait to tell people but because I was on bed rest for over a week the cats out of the bag. People knew we were trying and I didn't want to worry anyone.

Welcome and congrats to everyone who's recently joined! I'm so excited for the names I recognize and I'm looking forward to getting to know the ones I don't!


----------



## star25

Hi all, sad news here, my fears were right 
Scan showed a pregnancy sac but no baby 
They said an early miscarriage but can't say when, have to wait for nature to takes its course when I stop meds and re scan in 10-14 days although she said she was confident at this stage it won't be any different 
I'm heartbroken 

I wish you all the best you lovely lovely ladies xxx


----------



## vaniilla

star25 said:


> Hi all, sad news here, my fears were right
> Scan showed a pregnancy sac but no baby
> They said an early miscarriage but can't say when, have to wait for nature to takes its course when I stop meds and re scan in 10-14 days although she said she was confident at this stage it won't be any different
> I'm heartbroken
> 
> I wish you all the best you lovely lovely ladies xxx

I'm really sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm so sorry star :(


----------



## Aphy

I'm so sorry Star :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Star- I am very sorry to hear that. My heart goes out to you and your family. They won't even confirm my pregnancy as what they say is a normal pregnancy until they see the fetal pole. Which she stated that she would like to wait until next week. I know this is hard and know that we are here for you.


----------



## star25

Thank you all, just doesn't seem real xx


----------



## Thejoie

Star I am so incredibly sorry... my heart breaks for you.


----------



## Rockell8788

Star- I'm so sorry to hear that my heart breaks for you x


----------



## Girly922

I'm so so sorry star :hugs:


----------



## Weebles

Oh star, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Thejoie said:


> Hi ladies! I recognize some names! I got my faint BFP today- giving me a EDD of July 27th!! I'm pretty excited and nervous and can't wait to retest tomorrow. I want a digital test to say "pregnant" before I tell DH. I'm hoping that will be tomorrow...

So happy you got your BFP and made your way over to this thread! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Star I'm so sorry :-( I know how hard a loss can be. Here for you if you need!


----------



## Catalyst

Im so sorry Star :hugs:


----------



## Ad0rkkable

star25 said:


> Hi all, sad news here, my fears were right
> Scan showed a pregnancy sac but no baby
> They said an early miscarriage but can't say when, have to wait for nature to takes its course when I stop meds and re scan in 10-14 days although she said she was confident at this stage it won't be any different
> I'm heartbroken
> 
> I wish you all the best you lovely lovely ladies xxx

I'm so sorry to hear this Star...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry star :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Well every since last night approximately 8:30 I started aching on my right side. My entire right side started feeling numb and my back has been aching extremely bad. My right jaw also started locking up on me. I am light headed with a bad headache. So I have decided to go to the ER. Please keep up in your prayers


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Mrstruth said:


> Well every since last night approximately 8:30 I started aching on my right side. My entire right side started feeling numb and my back has been aching extremely bad. My right jaw also started locking up on me. I am light headed with a bad headache. So I have decided to go to the ER. Please keep up in your prayers

Praying that everything is okay!!!! Please update as soon as you can!


----------



## Emerson87

So I am finally entering after having a rough couple of weeks. I am pregnant with baby #1 and last cycle I had a CP. This time around everything seemed to be going really well until I started spotting a lot. Never bright red but the amount seemed to be a lot. My doctor thinks it was implantation and also my cervix as we just discovered I have a friable cervix. Anyway! Had two ultrasounds and baby is right on schedule. I am 6w4d today and yesterday the baby was measuring 6w2d which is the exact date I ovulated. Heartbeat was 120bpm which is good for that far along. Due date is 7-7-17! Can't wait! Happy to join the group!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Emerson87 said:


> So I am finally entering after having a rough couple of weeks. I am pregnant with baby #1 and last cycle I had a CP. This time around everything seemed to be going really well until I started spotting a lot. Never bright red but the amount seemed to be a lot. My doctor thinks it was implantation and also my cervix as we just discovered I have a friable cervix. Anyway! Had two ultrasounds and baby is right on schedule. I am 6w4d today and yesterday the baby was measuring 6w2d which is the exact date I ovulated. Heartbeat was 120bpm which is good for that far along. Due date is 7-7-17! Can't wait! Happy to join the group!

Welcome to the group!!! So glad to hear that your scan was good!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :cloud9:


----------



## Thejoie

Mrstruth said:


> Well every since last night approximately 8:30 I started aching on my right side. My entire right side started feeling numb and my back has been aching extremely bad. My right jaw also started locking up on me. I am light headed with a bad headache. So I have decided to go to the ER. Please keep up in your prayers

Prayers!


----------



## Maries_s

I'm so sorry Star. :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Mrstruth said:


> Well every since last night approximately 8:30 I started aching on my right side. My entire right side started feeling numb and my back has been aching extremely bad. My right jaw also started locking up on me. I am light headed with a bad headache. So I have decided to go to the ER. Please keep up in your prayers


Keeping everything crossed :hugs:


----------



## Emerson87

Ad0rkkable said:


> Emerson87 said:
> 
> 
> So I am finally entering after having a rough couple of weeks. I am pregnant with baby #1 and last cycle I had a CP. This time around everything seemed to be going really well until I started spotting a lot. Never bright red but the amount seemed to be a lot. My doctor thinks it was implantation and also my cervix as we just discovered I have a friable cervix. Anyway! Had two ultrasounds and baby is right on schedule. I am 6w4d today and yesterday the baby was measuring 6w2d which is the exact date I ovulated. Heartbeat was 120bpm which is good for that far along. Due date is 7-7-17! Can't wait! Happy to join the group!
> 
> Welcome to the group!!! So glad to hear that your scan was good!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thank you so much!


----------



## Maries_s

Mrstruth said:


> Well every since last night approximately 8:30 I started aching on my right side. My entire right side started feeling numb and my back has been aching extremely bad. My right jaw also started locking up on me. I am light headed with a bad headache. So I have decided to go to the ER. Please keep up in your prayers

Praying that everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Best of luck mrstruth!

I'm so sorry star :hugs:.


----------



## vaniilla

Mrstruth - oh my goodness that sounds scary, I hope you're okay now :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Hope everything is okay MrsTruth!

So sorry star :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Hope you are ok mrstruth.

So sorry star :hugs:


----------



## Weebles

I hope everything is okay mrstruth, keep us updated. That sounds worrisome, I'm glad you're getting it checked out.


----------



## Flueky88

Star :hugs: I'm so sorry dear. I'll keep you in my thoughts.

Mrs truth fx everything is okay.


----------



## Girly922

Thoughts are with you Mrstruth!


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and soneone asked about telling about pregnancy. DH knows of course and my supervisors. We are planning to announce at Christmas when I'm 12 week, 3 days. I want an ultrasound before and to give pic in their cards :)


----------



## Lunabelle

I'm so sorry star. 

Mrstruth I hope everything will be ok!


----------



## 808malia

I'm so sorry star! Hang in there, and if you need to talk I'm here for you!!!:hugs:

Mrstruth: I am going to keep you in my thoughts and prayers! Fx everything is ok!!!:hugs:

Afm: I am starting to feel some nausea off and on, and I got my 2nd beta results back 1094! Which is right on schedule :happydance: Starting to feel like this is real and I can take a breath and relax a bit...:wacko:


----------



## Mummafrog

Hello everyone :) I'm now 4+2 and about five days late for my period, I'm hoping little bean gets snug and holds on <3

I'm due July 23rd by my dates. I've self referred to the midwives and booked an early scan for Dec 17th so we can tell some family at Christmas :) we have a beautiful dd who I can't wait to tell is going to be a big sister, she'll be just over 3 when baby is born so I hope she can understand.

I'm feeling a few symptoms like my womb has been sore and sensitive, sometimes a bit crampy for several days. It feels like it's stretching earlier this time which is interesting! I'm bloated and a bit nauseous and my boobs are bigger haha.

How are people doing? Chatting really gets me through these early weeks. Xx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Fleuk we will be announcing at Christmas too!! Although I'll be 10w 5d.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, Thanks for all you guys best wishes and thoughts. My beta is 30933, my due date is 7/9/2017 and the heartbeat was 148 :happydance: This has really taken some pressure off of me. My potassium was low and I had to take some meds but it will all be worth it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0502.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 808malia

Glad to hear you and baby are fine!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Star, I am so very sorry for your loss!!!:hugs::hugs: You are in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:



Emerson87 said:


> So I am finally entering after having a rough couple of weeks. I am pregnant with baby #1 and last cycle I had a CP. This time around everything seemed to be going really well until I started spotting a lot. Never bright red but the amount seemed to be a lot. My doctor thinks it was implantation and also my cervix as we just discovered I have a friable cervix. Anyway! Had two ultrasounds and baby is right on schedule. I am 6w4d today and yesterday the baby was measuring 6w2d which is the exact date I ovulated. Heartbeat was 120bpm which is good for that far along. Due date is 7-7-17! Can't wait! Happy to join the group!

Congrats and welcome to the group! H&H 9 months to you!:flower:



808malia said:


> I'm so sorry star! Hang in there, and if you need to talk I'm here for you!!!:hugs:
> 
> Mrstruth: I am going to keep you in my thoughts and prayers! Fx everything is ok!!!:hugs:
> 
> Afm: I am starting to feel some nausea off and on, and I got my 2nd beta results back 1094! Which is right on schedule :happydance: Starting to feel like this is real and I can take a breath and relax a bit...:wacko:

Congrats on a great beta!:thumbup: I am so happy that everything is progressing like it should! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you! 



Mummafrog said:


> Hello everyone :) I'm now 4+2 and about five days late for my period, I'm hoping little bean gets snug and holds on <3
> 
> I'm due July 23rd by my dates. I've self referred to the midwives and booked an early scan for Dec 17th so we can tell some family at Christmas :) we have a beautiful dd who I can't wait to tell is going to be a big sister, she'll be just over 3 when baby is born so I hope she can understand.
> 
> I'm feeling a few symptoms like my womb has been sore and sensitive, sometimes a bit crampy for several days. It feels like it's stretching earlier this time which is interesting! I'm bloated and a bit nauseous and my boobs are bigger haha.
> 
> How are people doing? Chatting really gets me through these early weeks. Xx

Congrats and welcome to the group! H&H 9 months to you!:flower: I am doing good! I am just super tired all of the time now, but that is my only real symptom right now! :thumbup: And Oh yeah, I am always starving and I could eat a horse! LOL!!!! My other symptoms like soar boobs, cramping, nausea have gone for now!




Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies, Thanks for all you guys best wishes and thoughts. My beta is 30933, my due date is 7/9/2017 and the heartbeat was 148 :happydance: This has really taken some pressure off of me. My potassium was low and I had to take some meds but it will all be worth it

I am so glad that everything turned out alright with you and your baby ! That sounds very scary with what happened this morning! Big hugs to you!:hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Weebles

So glad that it's a simple fix mrstruth!

I've started bleeding yet again. I think it's still the SCH but I have an appointment tomorrow morning already so I'll ask about it then. I'm not really too worried, it's becoming old hat at this point.


----------



## Girly922

So glad you and baby are okay mrstruth!


----------



## star25

Thank you all xx


----------



## vaniilla

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies, Thanks for all you guys best wishes and thoughts. My beta is 30933, my due date is 7/9/2017 and the heartbeat was 148 :happydance: This has really taken some pressure off of me. My potassium was low and I had to take some meds but it will all be worth it

I'm glad to hear you're okay.

So jealous of you ladies that can book appointments/scans, where I live you can't contact the midwives before 7 weeks and they won't see you before 8.

AFM - nausea slowly creeping in alongside the exhaustion.


----------



## Aphy

My nausea has also started first thing in the morning and seems to fade to being on/off during the day. Still feeling energized and having no fatigue at all. I'm bloated, my sense of smell is sharper, my bbs are fuller and my appetite is huge but when I eat then I feel overfull. Going to do my next digital today and will hopefully see '2-3 weeks'


----------



## Thejoie

Still seeing a good progression on on tests. 
Yesterday we signed an agreement to buy a house!! We will be building a new house that will be ready in April. I'll be 6 months pregnant when we move which will work perfectly for getting a nursery ready. 
I'm so excited!! 
Called to make my first appointment- they have to check my insurance eligibility I should hear back today so I can make my first appointment!!


----------



## vaniilla

Thejoie said:


> Still seeing a good progression on on tests.
> Yesterday we signed an agreement to buy a house!! We will be building a new house that will be ready in April. I'll be 6 months pregnant when we move which will work perfectly for getting a nursery ready.
> I'm so excited!!
> Called to make my first appointment- they have to check my insurance eligibility I should hear back today so I can make my first appointment!!

That's so exciting! building your own home must be amazing :D I hope you hear back with good news from the insurance!

we're currently in the process of buying a house and all the solicitor stuff/paperwork is so stressful! if everything goes well we should be moving in end of December/early Jan.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Wannabe do you go back today for follow up ultrasound? I go back tomorrow for mine and if all looks good the ivf Dr will release us.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies, Thanks for all you guys best wishes and thoughts. My beta is 30933, my due date is 7/9/2017 and the heartbeat was 148 :happydance: This has really taken some pressure off of me. My potassium was low and I had to take some meds but it will all be worth it

So glad to hear you and baby are okay!!!


----------



## Mummafrog

That's great Mrstruth, yaay!

Vanilla - we don't get seen till 8 weeks either and it's a private scan that I'm paying for, to be clearer hehe. 

Eugh I do 12.5 hour nhs shifts and I didn't realise I'd need to start thinking about snacking regularly already! My blood sugar hit the floor and I went all spinny, my pulse racing. A college checked me out of course but I just need to make sure I eat.. I can't believe how quickly things change. 
I'm doing my best to avoid sugar and drink loads of water. 
Oh well, it's in bed for me today and I have no problem with that haha.


----------



## vaniilla

Mummafrog said:


> That's great Mrstruth, yaay!
> 
> Vanilla - we don't get seen till 8 weeks either and it's a private scan that I'm paying for, to be clearer hehe.
> 
> Eugh I do 12.5 hour nhs shifts and I didn't realise I'd need to start thinking about snacking regularly already! My blood sugar hit the floor and I went all spinny, my pulse racing. A college checked me out of course but I just need to make sure I eat.. I can't believe how quickly things change.
> I'm doing my best to avoid sugar and drink loads of water.
> Oh well, it's in bed for me today and I have no problem with that haha.

In some parts of the UK you can arrange your scan before your booking in appointment it seems from reading on the forum, I wish we did here, it'd be nice to have a date to look forward to !

Can you carry some snacks around with you in your pockets? those sifts sound very long, you definitely need the rest day.


----------



## Thejoie

vaniilla said:


> Thejoie said:
> 
> 
> Still seeing a good progression on on tests.
> Yesterday we signed an agreement to buy a house!! We will be building a new house that will be ready in April. I'll be 6 months pregnant when we move which will work perfectly for getting a nursery ready.
> I'm so excited!!
> Called to make my first appointment- they have to check my insurance eligibility I should hear back today so I can make my first appointment!!
> 
> That's so exciting! building your own home must be amazing :D I hope you hear back with good news from the insurance!
> 
> we're currently in the process of buying a house and all the solicitor stuff/paperwork is so stressful! if everything goes well we should be moving in end of December/early Jan.Click to expand...

Holy cow! That's going to be here before you know it!! It's so exciting!! We just got married 2 months ago so we keep saying that we are on the "accelerated path" haha 2017 is going to be a good year!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Weebles said:


> So glad that it's a simple fix mrstruth!
> 
> I've started bleeding yet again. I think it's still the SCH but I have an appointment tomorrow morning already so I'll ask about it then. I'm not really too worried, it's becoming old hat at this point.

So sorry that your bleeding is still continuing! I hope it stops soon! Big hugs to you! :hugs::hugs: I hope that everything looks great in your appointment and your baby bean is growing right on schedule! :hugs:



Ellie Bean said:


> Wannabe do you go back today for follow up ultrasound? I go back tomorrow for mine and if all looks good the ivf Dr will release us.

My next US is Friday at lunchtime! :thumbup: I could of got in sooner but I wanted to let some time pass to make sure I gave the twin some time to grow and catch up if they are going to! I just hope and pray that the twin has grown and there is a healthy heart beat! I have heard a lot of stories where things can still turn around and end up okay from other girls on the boards! Wish me luck!


----------



## Tui

Good luck wannabe! Fingers crossed. 

My scan is friday too. After several losses I am prepared for the worst, but very much hoping for the best. I also get to see if I'm joining the twinsies group, lol.


----------



## vaniilla

Tui said:


> Good luck wannabe! Fingers crossed.
> 
> My scan is friday too. After several losses I am prepared for the worst, but very much hoping for the best. I also get to see if I'm joining the twinsies group, lol.

Fingers crossed for your scan tommorow :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Tui said:


> Good luck wannabe! Fingers crossed.
> 
> My scan is friday too. After several losses I am prepared for the worst, but very much hoping for the best. I also get to see if I'm joining the twinsies group, lol.

Good luck for your scan xxx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Good luck ladies!! Please keep us updated.


Afm, I have my #4 hcg scheduled for tomorrow. After that we will discuss findings and decide when to do first scan.. Probably the week after Thanksgiving. I scheduled my first ob appointment for December 13. I'll be 9 weeks and it'll be my husband's birthday.. So good day all around.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind me popping in for the night then disappearing. I just got my bfp today. I'm a little nervous getting excited since AF isn't due for 3 more days, but I'm going to enjoy what I can.

My O date was a little questionable due to temps so I may be off by one day, but right now I am looking at July 30th as due date. I would much prefer a July baby as I'm a July baby, and I'm a teacher so every week in the summer counts. I want as much time with my baby without being off work as possible.


----------



## vaniilla

DobbyForever said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind me popping in for the night then disappearing. I just got my bfp today. I'm a little nervous getting excited since AF isn't due for 3 more days, but I'm going to enjoy what I can.
> 
> My O date was a little questionable due to temps so I may be off by one day, but right now I am looking at July 30th as due date. I would much prefer a July baby as I'm a July baby, and I'm a teacher so every week in the summer counts. I want as much time with my baby without being off work as possible.

Welcome to the group :hugs: I hope this is your rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## Thejoie

DobbyForever said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind me popping in for the night then disappearing. I just got my bfp today. I'm a little nervous getting excited since AF isn't due for 3 more days, but I'm going to enjoy what I can.
> 
> My O date was a little questionable due to temps so I may be off by one day, but right now I am looking at July 30th as due date. I would much prefer a July baby as I'm a July baby, and I'm a teacher so every week in the summer counts. I want as much time with my baby without being off work as possible.

Congrats!!! I'm crossing my fingers for a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Flueky88

Good luck tomorrow tui and wannabe.

Gagrlinpitt can't wait for your beta. Ugh I couldn't imagine waiting another 2 weeks before ultrasound. 

Dobby yay I'm so happy for you. I think you were the first person to ever comment on my first post. Once DH wakes up I have to tell him. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Aphy

Dobby, so happy to see you here :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So happy for you Dobby :happydance:


----------



## rainbowsun

I've been reading this thread for over a week now, because I got my BFP last Tuesday. But since this is an IVF pregnancy and I've had a miscarriage in the past, I held off joining until I got two positive betas. HCG was 366 at 15dpo, and 840 at 17dpo, so I'll be keeping my fingers cautiously crossed. 

Right now my EDD is July 23. I'm also a teacher, and a little nervous about a baby late in the summer, but we've waited so long for this one that I'll take what I can get :)


----------



## Mummafrog

DOBBY! I've seen you around so much, I'm so so glad to see you here as one of my many bump buddies hehe :D 

Ooh welcome rainbow, huge congratulations and I'm glad the betas are looking so good :) we have the same due date so far! I know the day I ov'd so it'll be interesting to see how accurate it is hehe. I got a cb digi 2-3 this morning which makes me so happy and positive. 

I've come back from the dentist with pregnancy safe antibiotics, blergh, hope they don't make me feel too crappy, really didn't need this right at the start but never mind.


----------



## vaniilla

rainbowsun said:


> I've been reading this thread for over a week now, because I got my BFP last Tuesday. But since this is an IVF pregnancy and I've had a miscarriage in the past, I held off joining until I got two positive betas. HCG was 366 at 15dpo, and 840 at 17dpo, so I'll be keeping my fingers cautiously crossed.
> 
> Right now my EDD is July 23. I'm also a teacher, and a little nervous about a baby late in the summer, but we've waited so long for this one that I'll take what I can get :)

Welcome to the group and congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Thejoie

Woke up today feeling pretty good! Hopefully it was a false alarm on getting sick. We will see how the day plays out. I'm optimistic!! 

Hope you are all feeling well!!


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Rainbow! Betas looking good,H&H 9 months for you!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Fleuk me too! I've had really bad anxiety about this one and I have no idea why... Oh and constipation is real.. Lol.

As far as the ultrasound my step dad is an Obgyn and when I go visit them next week in Tampa for Thanksgiving he is going to try and see if one of the techs at the hospital he works at can do a quickie ultrasound for me just to see if we see anything. Since my cycles weren't the perfect 28 days, I could be anywhere from 3-5 days earlier "pregnant" then what my lmp is saying and if that's the case then we might not see anything yet even though according to my lmp I'll be 6 wks when I get there. I'm honestly just trying to give everything to God at this point. If I try and do this on my own I'll get too stressed out.


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats rainbow. Betas sound great :)

Mummafrog congrats on 2-3 on digi. Also I hope the antibiotics don't make you feel bad.

Theories glad you are feeling well. My main thing at that point was fatigue.

Gagrlinpitt as soon as I found out I was pregnant I was having constipation issues. I bought raisin bran and eating a bowl a day fixes my constipation and bloating. I can't eat it when I'm not pregnant as it sends me to the bathroom like 4 to 5 times a day but now once or twice. Drink plenty of water too along with something high fiber. I honestly hadn't been too nervous until now. I guess it's a moment of truth kind of moment. 


Well I'm going to start getting ready. Will update later in day most likely :)


----------



## vaniilla

For this pregnancy and my last I've had the opposite problem with a bad upset stomach, if you're constipated I recommend fybogel (active ingredient is Ispaghula Husk) it really helps and is natural fibre so shouldn't cause any nasty side affects. 


Morning sickness coming in bouts today :( I hope it's not like last time, I wasn't able to eat any meat or fish for most of my pregnancy.


----------



## Mummafrog

Thank you Fluek :) 

Vanilla I'm the same as you and get looser bowels when pregnant, I think we're lucky for that though in comparison :/ I also go off meat! Haha we have similar pregnancies apparently xD I haven't gone off meat yet, last time it was around 5-6 weeks when the thought of chicken not in a stew or whatever would turn my stomach.


----------



## Weebles

Huge congrats Dobby!! I'm happy for everyone getting their BFP but it's extra exciting when you see someone who was ltttc. 

My appointment yesterday went well, everything looks good on the ultrasound, HB is 134. My Dr has decided to use the due date from my LMP since it's close enough to the scan so it's June 30th now... I kinda liked July 4th better. He also said I can pretty much expect to bleed from time to time for a few more weeks. Ugh! It's so stressful that my blood pressure is high for the first time in my life. All the bleeding is below my baby so he's optimistic and said to relax. Easier said though. Other than fatigue hitting hard at different points throughout the day I have no symptoms.. So different from my first that it's unsettling. 

Hope everyone and their bumps are doing well!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Fleuk I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm sure everything will be fine!

HCG again today around 1:30. Just praying for over 1000... If it is I'm thinking this will be my last beta and then we will schedule an ultrasound.


----------



## vaniilla

Mummafrog said:


> Thank you Fluek :)
> 
> Vanilla I'm the same as you and get looser bowels when pregnant, I think we're lucky for that though in comparison :/ I also go off meat! Haha we have similar pregnancies apparently xD I haven't gone off meat yet, last time it was around 5-6 weeks when the thought of chicken not in a stew or whatever would turn my stomach.

I'm glad it's not just me who goes off meat :haha: Poor dh who's terrible at cooking had to make his own dinners and eat them with the door closed in the kitchen so I couldn't smell it :rofl:


Weebles - That's good to hear that your appointment went well, I can imagine the bleeding is stressful regardless, hopefully it disappears

. 
Gagrlinpitt - good luck with your hcg test today!


----------



## confuzion

Mummafrog! - nice to see you on here. Now both you and Rainbowsun are 2 I remember from the June 2014 sunflowers group!


----------



## Mummafrog

Haha I just couldn't go in the kitchen last time! My poor 19 yo husband had to learn how to cook damn fast xD but he's soo good now and makes me lovely dinners ;) also the smell of cooking bacon made me hurl.. so annoying xD 

Aww confuzion I feel proud you remember me hehe, you're like famous on this site xD we're two days apart this time <3 are you having an early scan?


----------



## confuzion

LOL I wouldn't say I'm famous. But I've made a lot of friends on here having TTC for so long before my daughter. 

No early scan for me this time. Trying to stay as ignorant as possible until after the holidays. Have my first appointment and assuming ultrasound at 10+1 which is the 28th of December.


----------



## Thejoie

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Fleuk I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm sure everything will be fine!
> 
> HCG again today around 1:30. Just praying for over 1000... If it is I'm thinking this will be my last beta and then we will schedule an ultrasound.

Good luck on your hcg today!! 

I have an HMO and had to switch networks to get the doctor I wanted, no big deal but now I have to wait till Monday to make my appointment. Sigh. 

I was feeling like I was getting a cold yesterday but feel okay today so hopefully my body is fighting off whatever is happening. Come onnnn lil bug- help momma fight the cold haha... 

I promised myself I'm going to go to the gym tonight. I'm tired but not from pregnancy. I still get up at 4 to temp and then I always have to pee so I do my pregnancy test and then I'm up researching something 

Today it was stretch mark creams and oils. Don't ask my why that matters at 4weeks to me but there I was 4:30am and I'm ordering things on Amazon. I need to let the temping go... but it's a reassurance to me so it's hard. Gonna try to let it go this weekend...


----------



## Girly922

I was just talking about temping on the rainbows thread. I was reading a page the other day that recommended continuing to temp until 12 weeks as a significant temp drop can signal pregnancy loss just as it does before AF shows, so I'm continuing for peace of mind. Lol. 

I love the fact that you were ordering stuff at 4am just because it seemed important at the time :rofl:


----------



## Mummafrog

Confuzion - yeah, I'm so glad you finally got wonder tot and you've got another little bean on board! I understand you wanting to take it slow, enjoy Christmas with your babe :) 

Thejoie - you're going to knacker yourself not sleeping and going to the gym! I understand not wanting to stop having the reassurance, I tested again this morning. I'll do one more cb next week and hopefully get the 3+ and then I'll stop and wait for my booking and early scan. 

I'm really feeling stretching tonight.. it's much earlier than the first time. That's probably normal.. but it better not be twins! :p I wouldn't be able to do my time off from work the way I'm planning with twins :haha: 
My mum is staying here and we're really close, it's SO hard not to tell her but I want to do the big surprise at Christmas when I've got work sorted and a scan pic hehe.


----------



## Girly922

I'm keeping my digi until next Friday to hopefully get my 3+ 

My parents are currently on holiday abroad until mid December so it's a lot easier to hide it from them. My mum would just know! I've booked my viability scan for December 23rd, and then we'll see them on Boxing Day so will announce then all being well.


----------



## Thejoie

Girly922 said:


> I was just talking about temping on the rainbows thread. I was reading a page the other day that recommended continuing to temp until 12 weeks as a significant temp drop can signal pregnancy loss just as it does before AF shows, so I'm continuing for peace of mind. Lol.
> 
> I love the fact that you were ordering stuff at 4am just because it seemed important at the time :rofl:

Hmmm that is a valid point. If only I didn't have to pee at that time- it'd be easier to get to sleep!! Sigh... I need to delete the Amazon app. It's going to get me in trouble. 



Mummafrog said:


> Confuzion - yeah, I'm so glad you finally got wonder tot and you've got another little bean on board! I understand you wanting to take it slow, enjoy Christmas with your babe :)
> 
> Thejoie - you're going to knacker yourself not sleeping and going to the gym! I understand not wanting to stop having the reassurance, I tested again this morning. I'll do one more cb next week and hopefully get the 3+ and then I'll stop and wait for my booking and early scan.
> 
> I'm really feeling stretching tonight.. it's much earlier than the first time. That's probably normal.. but it better not be twins! :p I wouldn't be able to do my time off from work the way I'm planning with twins :haha:
> My mum is staying here and we're really close, it's SO hard not to tell her but I want to do the big surprise at Christmas when I've got work sorted and a scan pic hehe.

I'm going to do the same! I'm running out of pregnancy tests!! Lol!! But I love seeing the progression 

I am in the same boat. I talk to my mom almost everyday!! Thanksgiving is soon. I dunno how I'm going to make it without telling her!!



Girly922 said:


> I'm keeping my digi until next Friday to hopefully get my 3+
> 
> My parents are currently on holiday abroad until mid December so it's a lot easier to hide it from them. My mum would just know! I've booked my viability scan for December 23rd, and then we'll see them on Boxing Day so will announce then all being well.

That's what I'm afraid of!! She's gonna see me on Thanksgiving and she will know! Maybe I'll bring one of my attention hogging dogs to distract her haha


----------



## Flueky88

Weeble glad your appt went well :)


AFM ultrasound went well measuring 7 weeks 1. Heart beat was 151. It was so awesome seeing flicker from heartbeat. I go back 4 weeks.


----------



## 808malia

Glad to hear everyone is doing well!:thumbup:

Afm: I am thinking about telling my parents on Thanksgiving next Thursday, but not sure... I wont have my scan til the week after, and I really want to see a heartbeat before I start telling parents and so on...(although they will most likely know something is up when I turn down wine at the dinner table) But with both of my last pregnancies we never saw a heartbeat so I guess I just want to be sure...:shrug:


----------



## Maries_s

I'm glad everyone is doing alright. I've been having headaches and a little of morning sickness.


----------



## vaniilla

Thejoie - I can't believe you're buying things at 4am! if it was me I'd be clicking and buying the wrong stuff, probably end up with gardening equipment and a boat :haha:





Mummafrog said:


> Confuzion - yeah, I'm so glad you finally got wonder tot and you've got another little bean on board! I understand you wanting to take it slow, enjoy Christmas with your babe :)
> 
> Thejoie - you're going to knacker yourself not sleeping and going to the gym! I understand not wanting to stop having the reassurance, I tested again this morning. I'll do one more cb next week and hopefully get the 3+ and then I'll stop and wait for my booking and early scan.
> 
> I'm really feeling stretching tonight.. it's much earlier than the first time. That's probably normal.. but it better not be twins! :p I wouldn't be able to do my time off from work the way I'm planning with twins :haha:
> My mum is staying here and we're really close, it's SO hard not to tell her but I want to do the big surprise at Christmas when I've got work sorted and a scan pic hehe.

You'll have to make sure she stays distracted :haha: I'm sure she'll love the reveal though!



808malia said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing well!:thumbup:
> 
> Afm: I am thinking about telling my parents on Thanksgiving next Thursday, but not sure... I wont have my scan til the week after, and I really want to see a heartbeat before I start telling parents and so on...(although they will most likely know something is up when I turn down wine at the dinner table) But with both of my last pregnancies we never saw a heartbeat so I guess I just want to be sure...:shrug:

That's a tricky one, we have a similar issue as we have family staying over for Christmas and we won't see them for ages afterwards. Are you able to book an early scan just before?


----------



## wannabeprego

DobbyForever said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind me popping in for the night then disappearing. I just got my bfp today. I'm a little nervous getting excited since AF isn't due for 3 more days, but I'm going to enjoy what I can.
> 
> My O date was a little questionable due to temps so I may be off by one day, but right now I am looking at July 30th as due date. I would much prefer a July baby as I'm a July baby, and I'm a teacher so every week in the summer counts. I want as much time with my baby without being off work as possible.

Welcome to the group and Congratulations! H&H 9 months to you! :flower:



rainbowsun said:


> I've been reading this thread for over a week now, because I got my BFP last Tuesday. But since this is an IVF pregnancy and I've had a miscarriage in the past, I held off joining until I got two positive betas. HCG was 366 at 15dpo, and 840 at 17dpo, so I'll be keeping my fingers cautiously crossed.
> 
> Right now my EDD is July 23. I'm also a teacher, and a little nervous about a baby late in the summer, but we've waited so long for this one that I'll take what I can get :)

Welcome to the group and Congratulations! H&H 9 months to you! :flower: Congrats on great betas!!!! :happydance::dust::dust:




Flueky88 said:


> Weeble glad your appt went well :)
> 
> 
> AFM ultrasound went well measuring 7 weeks 1. Heart beat was 151. It was so awesome seeing flicker from heartbeat. I go back 4 weeks.

That is awesome news! I am so glad that your US went so great!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Mummafrog

That's wonderful news Fluek! Glad little one is snug and strong in there <3 

Hehe she's leaving in the morning and I've managed to keep it to myself! I don't think she suspected or she would have asked :p she's coming back for another couple of days soon.. but then probably not till Christmas so hopefully the announcement will be fun! I might put a scan pick in her card. 

I'm doing really well eating healthy and drinking plenty so far, I need to kick myself to do light exercise more though >.>


----------



## Thejoie

Vanilla- I have an Amazon problem. It's WAY too convenient!!! I'm a member son j get free 2day shipping too. I'll let you guys know how I like the cream and oil! 

Flueky: glad your appointment went well!! That's always such a wonderful feeling


----------



## 808malia

808malia said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing well!:thumbup:
> 
> Afm: I am thinking about telling my parents on Thanksgiving next Thursday, but not sure... I wont have my scan til the week after, and I really want to see a heartbeat before I start telling parents and so on...(although they will most likely know something is up when I turn down wine at the dinner table) But with both of my last pregnancies we never saw a heartbeat so I guess I just want to be sure...:shrug:




> That's a tricky one, we have a similar issue as we have family staying over for Christmas and we won't see them for ages afterwards. Are you able to book an early scan just before?

Not really unless there is a problem... But my parents only live about 15mins away so, I can try to hold out. But unless I make myself "mocktails" they are gonna know something is up... That might be easier than telling them before the scan though...:haha:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Results back 954. Doc is very happy and we are done with betas.. From #1 to #4 is been doubling every 48 hours!!! Now the nurse will call me tomorrow and I'll schedule our first ultrasound the first week of December!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Had US & labs today at RE's office. Baby's heart rate was 168. Measuring 11 weeks 2 days (I'm 10 weeks 6 days today). We're officially released from their clinic and go to see perinatology Dec 8!
 



Attached Files:







20161117_081433_resized.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tui

One little bean measuring 8w. Yay!

They only did a belly scan so not very clear pic.
 



Attached Files:







1479433309903.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh my gosh beautiful scan pictures yaay!! <3 so glad all is well with everyone.
Can't wait to see this little one.. is it sad I have already started talking to it? 

My nipples are definitely getting sore and my boobs are veiny now, I'm getting more spots than usual (nooo!) my uterus feels very obvious all the time and I am big anyway but I swear my tummy is stuck out and rounder.. like I can usually hide it more under clothes I'm sure haha.


----------



## Girly922

Aww! Congrats on the scans tui and Ellie bean! I hate to wish time away but I wish I could fast forward to mine. 

I've been talking to mine too mummafrog, mainly things like 'stay comfy in there' Lol.


----------



## Aphy

Those scans are wonderful ladies, so glad everything is going on track and all is well!

Mummafrog, its not sad at all that you are speaking to your little poppyseed, I think its so cute!

I wish the paranoia would subside my side. It disappeared after I got my digital 2-3 weeks cause then I knew that things are doubling as it should but for the past 2 days I haven't had any queasiness so the paranoia starts acting up again. I'm sure its normal for nausea to come and go right?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hi babies &#128512;

Aphy, it's so hard isn't it? I really want to go and buy more tests even though I know it makes no difference at all. I hate this period in the first tri, nausea can come and go especially this early on, all we can do is take it a day at a time :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have been MIA :flower: Welcome and Congrats to all the newbies!! xxx 

Star - I am so sorry I'm absolutely gutted for you :hugs: 

AFM - I've been a very busy bee but I had my private US on Saturday last week and we have a keeper! Feeling very sick every day now but I've not actually been sick, in some ways I wish I could be in the hope that it would make me feel better. 

Anyway here is bean at 6w 6d <3
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/2016-11/FB_IMG_1478957924131_zpstcqeryel.jpg

Good luck to everyone with scans today x


----------



## Thejoie

Look at all those beautiful scans!!!! 

I know what you mean Aphy. My husband is even more paranoid than I am- to the point where he's a bit pessimistic and doesn't even want to tell our close friends. I'm nervous but I tend to be a bit more open.
I want to buy the clear blue weeks estimator to see the progression there too. I still take a test and temp every morning... it's such a hard time of uncertainty


----------



## Aphy

I stopped temping a few days after bfp...my temps didn't generally stick to what you would normally expect so didn't see the point of stressing myself over low temps that could actually mean nothing. Been using ic to try track progression and that helps a bit while I wait til I can do the next cb digital to get the 3+weeks. Unfortunately we are all very much more aware of everything that can potentially go wrong because of other people's experiences so until my baby is safely in my arms,I don't think I am going to be non-paranoid. It just really helps to hear that it isn't just me!


----------



## Girly922

I know it's not much help yet Aphy, but kicks and movements are the most reassuring thing in the world. Once I'm at that point I'll relax so much


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Look at those scans!!! I get to schedule mine today however it won't be for two weeks!!!!!! The wait continues lol.

Aphy I didn't realize you and I are bump buddies!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Results back 954. Doc is very happy and we are done with betas.. From #1 to #4 is been doubling every 48 hours!!! Now the nurse will call me tomorrow and I'll schedule our first ultrasound the first week of December!!

Great news!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Errrrmmmm I may have tested most days until 6 weeks :blush: so carry on ladies if its something that keeps your reassured! 

Has anyone else got a Doppler? I'm getting mine out next week at some point!


----------



## Girly922

I've got one sambatiki, I used it with DD, but I won't even try to find this ones hb until around 13 weeks I think. We have a hospital grade one at work though that I might try using before that :haha:


----------



## Mummafrog

Aphy and Girly I'm glad you think so hehe. It just feels like I'm never alone when I'm pregnant, I've got a little person with me all the time, no matter how tiny <3 it helps me to believe they're there too. 

Loving all the scans :D I'm sure more are coming hehe. 

Girly where do you work? I'm in maternity so have them around too haha, I'll use one when I'm 10 weeks or something :p


----------



## Girly922

I'm in general practice. Hoping I can bump into the midwife when she's in next week to book my booking in appt on the sly. Not ready for work to know yet! 

So tonight I've come over really nauseous! Hubby doesn't believe I can feel sick yet as its too early to have ms. I'm hoping it's not the start of ms but it was triggered at the sight of dinner as I was dishing it up.


----------



## Weebles

Just wondering how your scan went today wannabe.. Thinking of you and I hope all is well.

I'm sooo frustraited with my weight and body composition right now. I'm only up a pound or two but it feels and looks like so much more since I haven't hit the gym since the SCH. I just don't want to risk it but it's hard to cope and I can't even diet to help offset the lack of activity. I still go for a daily walk but it's not the same as lifting. Blah.


----------



## Thejoie

It definitely helps to hear I'm not alone. 

I just told my co worker about the new house we are building and apparently it's 2min from where she lives and then she got all excited and said that her daughter will totally baby sit for my kid whenever we have and I smilesd and her jaw dropped and she exclaimed "you're pregnant!!!" 

Ladies- remind me to never play poker. I don't have a good poker face. 

Good to know I already have a babysitter lined up though!! 

Today is my birthday and I am just so happy. My husband is taking me out to dinner with our best friends who we are going to tell today and then we are going line dancing. Yes, you read that right. I am also a huge nerd and love to line dance. 
My heart is so happy.


----------



## Girly922

^^ that's exactly how one of my best friends knows. My poker face sucks! Lol. 

Happy birthday! Have a fantastic night!


----------



## Tui

Girly - my ms showed up before I was even 4 weeks this time! Sucks when you get it early but maybe we will be lucky and it disappear early too.


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats on the scans ladies. Here's to some more beautiful scans with healthy babies :)

Wannabe I hope your ultrasound goes well today and twin beds has caught up in size.


----------



## 808malia

Happy Birthday Thejoie!!! :flower:

Beautiful scans ladies!!! :happydance:

I can't wait for mine... Well, nausea and morning sickness is starting to come on stronger! Woke up at 3 am and started feeling sick... But this is probably a good thing. I heard its a sign that everything is going well, so fx things are going as they should :dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

Quick update! Well Baby A looked great today in the US! Baby A is measuring 7 weeks 1 day with a strong heart beat in the 160's! :happydance::thumbup:

Sadly Baby B just isn't going to make it! The US technician thought that she could see a yolk sac, but that was it, with no heart beat. Baby B is measuring 6 weeks right now, but it just isn't were it needs to be. :cry: I am a bit sad, but I am doing okay though, and I had prepared myself for this outcome and I had a feeling that it would end up not growing like it should. :cry: 

For now I am just going to focus on the fact that I have one healthy baby that is doing great! I am going to be happy and celebrate this weekend with DH and the twins! :thumbup::happydance:

Here is my US pic from today and a bump pic I took today before my appointment!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I have a serious question for you ladies... For those of you who have never had a miscarriage before.. Do you ladies worry about staying pregnant At the beginning as much as those of us who have had one before?


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Gagrlinpitt said:


> I have a serious question for you ladies... For those of you who have never had a miscarriage before.. Do you ladies worry about staying pregnant At the beginning as much as those of us who have had one before?

This is my first time pregnant. I've never had any miscarriages and I'm always worried. Every time I go to the bathroom I check for blood when I wipe. Every cramp or twinge I worry about. My nausea kind of subsided a little bit so I'm worried about that. So yeah we definitely worry but you may worry more.


----------



## Thejoie

Yea I worry all the time. I think DH worries more than I even do. We know a few people who have miscarried so it runs through his head. I'm trying to enjoy it through my worries. 

Wannabepreggo: I'm so sorry. I will be thinking of you


----------



## Tui

Sorry wannabe, that's hard :hugs:

We found a second sac at my first scan with my son. Makes you a bit sad, but you have one strong healthy bubba in there so rejoice and be positive :)


----------



## Flueky88

Wannabe sorry about twin Beds but I am happy about twin A. 

Gagrlinpitt I had a chemical. For most part not worrying just mainly before first scan. I know worrying doesn't help so I try to push it away. Easier said than done though.


----------



## Weebles

I worry all the time gagrlinpit.. I honestly believe I lost a twin my first pregnancy but as I hadn't had an ultrasound I'll never really know for sure. Either way it was a threatened miscarriage. This time I've had that subchorionic hematoma and I've been bleeding every single day for almost two weeks now. It makes it hard to relax or feel safe. The worry doesn't ever actually stop, even after they're born.


----------



## Weebles

Wannabe, So sorry.. I wish I knew what to say but I'm happy for baby A.


----------



## Maries_s

Wannabe I'm so sorry for baby B but happy that baby A is doing well.

Thejoie happy birthday! 

Gagrlinnpitt: this is my second pregnancy and I worried for every tiny detail. First trimester is hard because of the constant worries and morning sickness. And as Weebly said, sadly the worry doesn't stop even after they are born.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wannabe I am so sorry for baby b. Excuse my ignorance, but did the gyn say for sure baby b won't make it? I thought I had read somewhere that sometimes one twin can measure behind a bit. I'm glad baby a is doing well though!

Gagr, I worry even though most of my losses were extenuating circumstances. So they were all possibly preventable to some degree. I was scared when I first got my bfp. I kept checking it and crying thinking I was delusional and my mind was playing tricks. I'm feeling better now. Idk how but wish told me that in this moment I am pregnant, and it worked.

Happy birthday, Joie!

Congrats on all the lovely scans! So many yesterday :)


----------



## Mummafrog

Ahh Wannabe, some bitter sweet news but you are right to celebrate your healthy bean :) congratulations xx I'm dying waiting for my scan and it's like four weeks away haha.

I think that everyone worries to varying degrees about losing in the early weeks, depends who they are and how they think about things. But I'd say for us who haven't had a loss before we're fearing something unknown and 'unlikely', a kind of generalised anxiousness. I do also look for blood if I feel wet and imagine going to the scan and seeing nothing etc but it's easy to brush off and keep being positive. For those of you who have lost your fears have some reality to them, real memories and probably feel a lot more likely in your brain, although they're not usually. 
We all need to support each other to be optimistic in this early, tense time and try to enjoy every day of pregnancy, no matter what's in our past xx

How are we all symptoms wise? My boobs are bigger and fuller and they're already massive haha. I need to make sure I eat or I go dizzy and I get tired and need to sit down more but.. nothing unpleasant yet. I didn't get nausea till 9 weeks last time.


----------



## Aphy

I am so sorry about Baby B Wannabe but really hoppy baby A is looking good! 

Gags,even though I haven't had miscarriages before,I know the reality is that it can happen to anyone at any time so I remain anxious no matter what. I fear baby stops growing at some stage and I only find out at a scan which means weeks of being blissfully unaware and making plans etc. but then I see loads of women who have a successful pregnancy so I know there is nothing I can do about it personally besides taking good care of myself.

As for symptoms,I've had nausea on off this whole week and my bbs are swollen. I have extremely high energy and appetite is increased


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thank you all for answering honestly. I think my anxiety lies not only from having a cp previously, but I worked in ob at my parents office for five years so I've seen almost every scenario... 

My symptoms: bad heartburn, nausea especially right when I wake up, very sore breasts And I feel like they are getting fuller (which I'm already a G so that makes me nervous lol), constipation, always tired, and my hip is sore on both sides.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mumma glad your body is coping well :). My symptoms are 3am pee time, increased hungry and nausea (not as bad as it's been in the past but I did switch to six meals a day about a month ago so it helps with those), bigger and sore breasts, breaking out since bfp, mood elevation but loss of patience, forgetfulness, sense of smell (love how it only works for unappealing smells), my feet and back already hurt by the end of the work day. The dogs have become overprotective and needy. But overall feeling good. But I'm so early I'm sure it won't last haha usually week 5/5 is when my body says nope!

Gagrl :hugs I get it. I used to be anxious leaving my dogs st the pet hotel because I worked there. I know what kinda of things we didn't always report or what we skipped or how bad some dog fights could get, and I'm definitely a dog is my kid type. The worry is natural, and I hope you get reassurance soon. I like having betas done early because it brings a sense of security to me.


----------



## Girly922

My anxiety stems from losing our first pregnancy, and this being my fourth pregnancy, with only one living child so far. I know a lot of people go through a lot worse, I just wish I could've had one pregnancy without worry. It sounds awful but I feel like I can't be positive about this pregnancy yet until after I've had my scan and know that baby is okay. 

Aside from that, I'm not feeling too bad today. I have zero patience though which isn't good when DD is in the worst possible mood!


----------



## Thejoie

We told our best friends last night. It was wonderful. We had an amazing dinner and went line dancing. I couldn't get enough water and I definitely felt like I got tired quicker last night. 

I'm exhausted today even though I didn't drink- I feel like I did. Is there a thing as a food hangover?! I ate soooo much haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol thejoie yay! I told my best friend but she is the only one who knows and will know until I hit 12 weeks. Sounds like you had a lovely night out! 

My first pregnancy was like that. I felt like I was hungover in the morning until I ate/has water. I actually developed a drinking problem when I lost it because drinking.helped numb the pain and the hangover reminded me of feeling pregnant. Took a couple years to get back it under control.

Gagrl hugs. My job connection was not fully cooked as it was 3am. When we see the good, thebad, and the ugly it is easy to remember the bad. Just remember how many more women can't in with successful pregnancies of women with previous losses who have their rainbow. But I know it's all easier said then done . And they always ask at appointments like they don't have access to my charts. I hate it. How many pregnancies before this? 4. So this is your 5th? Yes. How many live births? 0. Then it gets awkwardly silent if I get the I'm so sorry. I also have high anxiety disorder in general. But repeating that has really helped. That I can't control everything, but in this moment I am pregnant and will enjoy it. How far along were your other losses? Mine were all pre 12 weeks. I do find hot tests or betas helpful for reassurance. Though I decided to skip the early scan and just wait for the 8 week


----------



## Aphy

Has anyone experienced itchy skin as a symptom? My legs are itching badly since yesterday and I don't know what to do about it. I keep putting cream on and then it helps for a short period but it just starts itching again hours later. Driving me crazy! Don't want to take allergy medication cause I don't know what's safe to take


----------



## Thejoie

Oh Dobby- that has to be absolutely the worst feeling. I am thinking such positive thoughts and have so much hope for you. You are so right, you have to be in the moment and enjoy it despite the fears.


----------



## Aphy

Has anyone experienced itchy skin as a symptom? My legs are itching badly since yesterday and I don't know what to do about it. I keep putting cream on and then it helps for a short period but it just starts itching again hours later. Driving me crazy! Don't want to take allergy medication cause I don't know what's safe to take


----------



## DobbyForever

Thejoie you are so sweet. Definitely a dark time but I am a much stronger person for it. You have to love hate the symptoms. They stink they help remind you that there's a growing bean in there :)

Aphy I have not but I think I saw it listed in my WTE book under symptoms


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Dobby! As long as I don't have another symptom to be paranoid about...will hear from my doc about the highlights,thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## DobbyForever

Of course! It should be fine but I have the when in doubt ask policy or if the book says ask then I ask. But itching comes up a lot so it's not just you but hopefully someone witch itch experience can chime in
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8215.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vaniilla

Aphy - skin stretching is a problem for lots of women in pregnancy, it's your skin preparing to stretch usually this early on.

Wannabe - I'm so sorry to hear about twin b :hugs:


AFM - I got my first ever positive digital yesterday - I bought a few when ttc DS and looooads when ttc DD but I never took one on the month I got my bfps and since this is our last baby I wanted to see a positive digi just once, that's probably a little bit sad :haha:


----------



## Thejoie

Vanilla- awwww!!! What a sweet moment! It makes my heart flutter a little to see that "pregnant" announcement.


----------



## Aphy

Love seeing those words on an digital Vanilla,nothing quite like it I think! I'm glad itching is normal but it's just weird that it's only on my legs below the knee...it's not as if that skin has to stretch much (I hope)!

Thanks Dobby!


----------



## DobbyForever

Vanilla awww thanks for sharing! Seeing it as words on a screen is definitely that much better. I'm super jealous! The weeks estimators are off the shelves! I have never seen 2-3 or 3+, and I was so looking forward to getting some this time around. But oh well I guess lol


----------



## Mummafrog

Itching in pregnancy can be a horrid and unlucky symptom but it's important that you tell your health care provider about it hunny, they can give you safe antihistamines and creams that help and test your blood to make sure nothing untoward is causing it. I'm sorry you're getting that :( 

Hehe yaay for pregnancy tests! I loved getting the digis, dobby you have to find one! XD I'll take one more in a week because I was my 3+ before I stop testing :haha:

I'm so excited about 5 weeks tomorrow for some reason.. but I'm having no symptoms tonight which makes me feel weird.. I just need to see this baby :( xx


----------



## rainbowsun

These early weeks of pregnancy are driving me insane. I had a dream last night that I went to my doctor and he told me the pregnancy was not viable. I woke up in a cold sweat, and even though I know it was a dream, I'm left feeling very uneasy. Logically, I know I had that dream because that's what I worry about during the day, but it's hard not to take these things seriously...


----------



## Thejoie

Those dreams are horrible!! It just leaves this heavy feeling in your stomach... 
I hope it's far from reality...


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh hugs I am so sorry. I hate those. I find on warm nights I have loss dreams and so when I wake up in my sweat i think it's blood =\. Subconsciously we all worry even if we don't realize it. We worry because we care. Or it may have been associated with something else. In any case you are so right nothing to worry about. Maybe poas for reassurance? The two lines always cslm me :)


----------



## rainbowsun

DobbyForever said:


> Oh hugs I am so sorry. I hate those. I find on warm nights I have loss dreams and so when I wake up in my sweat i think it's blood =\. Subconsciously we all worry even if we don't realize it. We worry because we care. Or it may have been associated with something else. In any case you are so right nothing to worry about. Maybe poas for reassurance? The two lines always cslm me :)

Thanks for your kind words. I did POAS, but I don't find it as reassuring as I did before, because I assume that if something bad did happen, the HCG would hang around for days afterward :(

Argh! There's no winning this, is there? :)


----------



## DobbyForever

It would hang around but it would be decreasing. Plus for what it's worth I was in immense pain and had bleeding with my losses. I was so miserable the whole time. :hugs: if the tests aren't helping would bloodwork? My labs are free with insurance so if I ever get too worried I ask for a serial beta. But I think it was just a bad early preg dream and your little bean is safe and sound and cozy :)


----------



## Girly922

Hugs Rainbow! :hugs: 
I know how awful the pregnancy dreams can be. Last week I awoke in the middle of the night pouring with sweat and absolutely terrified, I dreamt that my dad had got sick and we couldn't save him. My parents are currently 5000miles away so I completely freaked out until I could speak to my mum the next day. 

I looked up some mc stats which calmed my anxiety somewhat. The more I stress, the slower the days seem to be passing.


----------



## Catalyst

Im sorry I have been kind of MIA. Just been so tired when I get home I dont have the energy to read and write on b&b. Also feeling nervus.. now that we know we have twins Im nervus that the one she almosy missed in the scan might go.. and just one left. Or maby mmc.. cant wait for my next scan in just a week (minday 28th). Funny how things change. I always have been prayint for just one in all my early scans and never wanted twins. But seeing that heartbeat.... fell in love silly?


----------



## DobbyForever

Not silly at all. I felt the same way. Prayed to never have twins, wanted nothing to do with multiples. But once I saw the second sac, I cried and prayed and squinted for a fetal pole. And once it was confirmed on its way out, I still felt loss. Not silly at all and sending positive vibes that both babies are strong and healthy at your next scan.


----------



## Mummafrog

We all seem to be feeling the early weeks anxiety :/ I'm sorry about your scary dreams, ladies. Dreams are our hopes and fears being played out, it's just the brains way of dealing with them, try to let it brush off you xx

Aww Catalyst I'm praying both your babies grow healthy, strong and big, of course you fell in love, it's yours <3 shows how strong your mummy instinct is. 
I'd rather not multiples but I bet I'd be the same.

Ehh today has been a bit of a rough day for me.. the nausea is coming and the only way to keep it away seems to be snacking on salty/cheesey things.. I'm trying to keep it with a healthy base but not always succeeding, at least I'm staying off the chocolate. 
The antibiotics are working for my poor mouth!
I've had a majorly emotional day after being super horny last night haha, so up and down. I've been crying so much about nothing, really, just feeling lonely and bored of being stuck indoors. Back to uni this week and will get more social contact :) 
Also good news, a midwife I know and love will hopefully be able to do my care and home birth (all being well) she just needs to check with her supervisor because I'm out of area but yeah! Exciting :D


----------



## Thejoie

Mummafrog- have you tried ginger chews? My nausea started last night and I had these delivered this weekend and they calmed my stomach. I need to just eat two of them but they gave me a lot of relief so far.


----------



## Mummafrog

Thanks hunny, I literally hate ginger and cinnamon flavour so I have some ginger capsules. I will use them but I just want to finish my antibiotics first because it feels like I'm taking too many pills atm :haha:
I'm glad it's helped you, I will try it x


----------



## Thejoie

Oh noooo... I hope your find something that will give you relief. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## vaniilla

I started my ginger tablets today, nausea is hitting hard, looking after a baby who's sleeping crappy thanks to a cold whilst having same said cold doesn't mix well with morning sickness :sleep: today is definitely one those days where I worry about how I'll cope. 

Mummafrog - I hope the ginger capsules work for you! they're good if you hate the taste of ginger like I do too :haha:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

The last two days I've been almost living off of tums... My heartburn/acid reflux is real... And hits hard.


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh my god vanilla, I'm not alone in ginger hatred! Do you hate cinnamon too? :haha: I'm sorry you're so nauseous :( mine is okay as long as I don't get hungry. 

Oof gargle, that's rough.. I had that for the last fifteen weeks or so with my first SO bad that if it happens again I'm considering asking for reflux meds because I was sleeping bloody upright :( if it goes on for you too long it's supposedly better to get meds than eat tums like candy, which is what I did ;p 

I have started sleeping so deeply, I just conk out and blink and I'm awake again. My nipples are proper sore now and I was crazy horny one night and then weeping uncontrollably the next morning.. I'm feeling more stable today xD


----------



## vaniilla

Mummafrog said:


> Oh my god vanilla, I'm not alone in ginger hatred! Do you hate cinnamon too? :haha: I'm sorry you're so nauseous :( mine is okay as long as I don't get hungry.
> 
> Oof gargle, that's rough.. I had that for the last fifteen weeks or so with my first SO bad that if it happens again I'm considering asking for reflux meds because I was sleeping bloody upright :( if it goes on for you too long it's supposedly better to get meds than eat tums like candy, which is what I did ;p
> 
> I have started sleeping so deeply, I just conk out and blink and I'm awake again. My nipples are proper sore now and I was crazy horny one night and then weeping uncontrollably the next morning.. I'm feeling more stable today xD

I'm not big on cinnamon but I am addicted to cinnamon rolls :blush::haha:


I agree it's worth seeing the doc for reflux, tums never did anything for me and the taste made me gag. Have you tried milk?


----------



## Girly922

I think I'm getting sick. I'm ridiculously congested, got the shakes and nausea today. I ended up being sent home from work and just slept. Everyone seems to have it. I hope it passes quickly! 

I also don't like ginger or cinnamon really. With DD, ginger just made my nausea worse.


----------



## DobbyForever

Going to get my beta now instead of waiting until 5. Freaking out that my tests look the same. First one was 13 to 15dpo. Second was 14-15 I'm so sick to my stomach
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8287.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_8290.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Girly922

Keeping everything crossed for you dobby! Good luck!


----------



## vaniilla

Dobby - I think it's to do with the dye strength in those tests :hugs: I know it's easy to stress and worry though :hugs:


----------



## Tui

I hate ginger too, it actually makes me feel sick, so no good for me. My ms is taking a sabbatical right now. I'd be worried if I hadn't just seen bubs. I've had it since before I hit 4 weeks though, so a break is nice.


----------



## Tui

Dobby don't panic, you won't see a difference at that point. The dye isn't good enough. Betas will reassure you though so go for it.


----------



## Mummafrog

:hugs: dobby, it will be okay, lots of love <3 

What is wrong with me?? I'm normally a sweetness fiend and I'm sitting in prezzo after my dinner and not craving, I don't want a pudding. This is so weird xD


----------



## Thejoie

Mumma- I'm the same way!!! I ate some of my birthday cake the other day and felt nauseous! That's so not like me- I told my husband " oh boy this is definitely your kiddo" (he doesn't like a lot of sweets either!) 

I was having a lot of cramping last night and this morning. Nothing terrible or sharp but like a constant dull ache. Other than that- so far feeling good today!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you all! I feel so much better now as my betas came back in 3 hours! I literally had my blown drawn at 9:45 and my gyn emails me my results at 11:45! I love my clinic. Went from 59 to 147 with a doubling time of 49.35, so I am happy. She also said I can repeat the test as much as I want every 2-3 days. So I think for peace of mind I will do Weds right at 9:45 again and as long as that looks good, I'm going to stop having it drawn. :)

I am also not a fan of ginger but I do love me some ginger ale!

Mummafrog, your baby is in there thinking, "I'm all the sweetness you need, momma" ;) corny I know lol

Thejoie sorry about the cramping. I had some last night as well. Good old uterus stretching out lol.

Btw for bump pictures, I got stickers but just wanted to share that babycenter's free app let's you put digital stickers on your photo. Nothing fancy (it's a boy/girl/surprise or a picture of the fruit or the words spelling the fruit or weeks). Just in case anybody wanted a label on their picture without spending $10 or more on actual stickers. I'd share an example but bnb isn't letting me upload anything


----------



## Thejoie

Those sound super cute!! I'll check it out!


----------



## vaniilla

DobbyForever said:


> Thank you all! I feel so much better now as my betas came back in 3 hours! I literally had my blown drawn at 9:45 and my gyn emails me my results at 11:45! I love my clinic. Went from 59 to 147 with a doubling time of 49.35, so I am happy. She also said I can repeat the test as much as I want every 2-3 days. So I think for peace of mind I will do Weds right at 9:45 again and as long as that looks good, I'm going to stop having it drawn. :)
> 
> I am also not a fan of ginger but I do love me some ginger ale!
> 
> Mummafrog, your baby is in there thinking, "I'm all the sweetness you need, momma" ;) corny I know lol
> 
> Thejoie sorry about the cramping. I had some last night as well. Good old uterus stretching out lol.
> 
> Btw for bump pictures, I got stickers but just wanted to share that babycenter's free app let's you put digital stickers on your photo. Nothing fancy (it's a boy/girl/surprise or a picture of the fruit or the words spelling the fruit or weeks). Just in case anybody wanted a label on their picture without spending $10 or more on actual stickers. I'd share an example but bnb isn't letting me upload anything

That's great news on your betas :)





AFM - feeling sick as a dog, doing an online food shop when all the food makes you feel ill is hard work! :dohh:


----------



## 808malia

Oh what a weekend!!! Started spotting on Saturday and went to the ER expecting the worst. They did blood work and US, beta was 22,000 and US showed a baby with heartbeat of about 100bpm and measuring at about 6 weeks!!!:baby::happydance: They found a tiny tear where the placenta meets the uterus, but said that 90% of the time it heals and causes no problems. The bleeding has stopped now, and I am supposed to rest and relax... So my husband will now be making most of Thanksgiving dinner by himself (with my supervision) LOL! :haha: Symptom wise, I have been having morning sickness starting at 3am throughout the morning... Been really hungry every 2 hours or so and I feel cold a lot... not sure if being cold is a symptom but feel colder than normal...:shrug:


----------



## Maries_s

I'm not a big fan of ginger either but I learned to drink it in a tea with lemon. BTW those who are not fan of ginger can try natural lemonade. This is the only thing that is helping me in the morning with my morning sickness. I just squeeze half of lemon into my water and add a couple of ice cubes. 
I've avoiding sugar too, for some reason I just keep craving for salty food and meat! I am supposed to be vegetarian but I think not anymore for now. :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

808malia said:


> Oh what a weekend!!! Started spotting on Saturday and went to the ER expecting the worst. They did blood work and US, beta was 22,000 and US showed a baby with heartbeat of about 100bpm and measuring at about 6 weeks!!!:baby::happydance: They found a tiny tear where the placenta meets the uterus, but said that 90% of the time it heals and causes no problems. The bleeding has stopped now, and I am supposed to rest and relax... So my husband will now be making most of Thanksgiving dinner by himself (with my supervision) LOL! :haha: Symptom wise, I have been having morning sickness starting at 3am throughout the night and morning... Been really hungry every 2 hours or so and I feel cold a lot... not sure if being cold is a symptom but feel colder than normal...:shrug:

Oh my I bet that was scary, I'm glad to hear all is well now and how great that you got to see a heartbeat!

Marie S - thanks! I'm going to give lemonade a try.


----------



## Lunabelle

Sorry that I've been quiet this weekend, we spent the weekend at our new house which we are just renovating and don't have internet yet. Saw a few ex display furniture items we wanted and bought them for the nursery! They were just delivered this weekend and look exactly how I had imagined the nursery to be like. They actually weirdly enough made the room look bigger! I know it's way too early for this, but it was just a wardrobe and a chest of drawers.. we hope that one day a child will be living in that room. I am going for my first scan tomorrow morning, hoping we will see a heartbeat! 

Malia- glad everything was ok! Will you need to go for another check-up?

Dobby- so glad your betas are ok! Hoping to see good numbers this wed!


----------



## 808malia

I already have an appointment for next Friday, so as long as everything is ok til then I will just talk to my doctor then...


----------



## DobbyForever

Vanilla, yikes! Hope you got your shopping down while keeping your lunch down as well ;)

Malia, so glad baby was alright and that you saw the heartbeat! Yay for hubs taking over kitchen duties. Rest up and let him do the cooking haha. Glad you are going in on Friday :)

Marie ooo maybe you have a little boy been in there!

Luna congrats on the new house! And no judgment for buying things early. I only went to a registry party at Babies R Us (they were having a free giveaway and I love free things lol). Everyone was like Im 32 weeks Im 36 weeks Meanwhile, Im there and I was like 5 weeks hahahaha they were skeptical. I still won free breast pads that my puppy promptly destroyed the next day haha. But back to you! Im so glad the furniture fit in the nursery and that it is turning out the way you envisioned! 

AFM my bump stickers and sonogram arrived, but my weeks estimators (they are off the shelves again! ugh) were delayed until next week so Im going to have to ask my parents to return them. II think 200-2,000 are 2-3 weeks so Im hoping its not too late. My only problem is that I had them shipped to my parents because when I bought them they both said here by Friday, and I go home on Sunday. r_r


----------



## Catalyst

I am usualy a horrible sweet tooth but I cant even do chocolate or decerts these days!


----------



## Mummafrog

Yeah it's all about the salty and cheesy atm and I want it about every two hours.. so glad I'm not the only one! I'm trying to get my fix from healthy things. I have cheese on peas which helps :haha: 

Been having some cramping every day, it always sets me a bit on edge and it's uncomfortable, it makes me want to stretch out or something? 

Congratulations to malia and dobby on your good news!! <3


----------



## Tui

I'm also off sweet stuff! And I love sweets and chocolate usually. 

Salty salty salty here.


----------



## DobbyForever

Can you crave everything? Lol.


----------



## Tui

Normal to be extra hungry I think, lol.


----------



## Thejoie

Luna- that's so exciting!! We just started the process of building a house and I'm already looking at furniture!! I don't blame you one bit!! 

Dobby- hahaha!!!! I think so. For me it's been cheese. All day, everyday. That's probably why I've been terribly bloated for the last two days but don't care- want cheese!!!!!


----------



## Maries_s

Dobby: My DH believe that we're having a boy! Haha


----------



## Weebles

I've been craving spicy! Eggs eith hot sauce, tuna melt with hot sauce, ramen noodles with hot sauce, fried chicken fingers with hot sauce. So good but so not like me!


----------



## Tui

I couldn't get enough fish the first two weeks. I don't really like fish either. Funny what the body wants/needs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Weebles that is awesome! I want to put cayenne pepper on everything these days lol.


----------



## Girly922

I must be the only one craving sweet things and chocolate! I'm convinced this baby is another girl.


----------



## Lunabelle

*Update on US*

Just had our first scan and it went well! It was so quick but the fetal pole and heartbeat flicker were very visible immediately. I've now been released from the ivf clinic and need to make an appointment at a new clinic for just before xmas. I wonder if they'll already do another US then? The EDD has been moved a few days forward to July 8th. I'm happy with an earlier EDD : ) Everything happened so fast that I forgot to ask which side the placenta is on. To me it looks like it's on the left, so could be a little baby boy on the way. Unfortunately there is some error when I try to upload the photo.. 

As for cravings I need to have pasta everyday! So weird because I never usually eat white carbs.


----------



## Aphy

Luna, glad the sonar went well and you got to see the heart beat! I also read about that theory with regards to the placenta being on a specific side and how it could mean a certain gender. Would be interesting to see if it is true...

No specific cravings my side at all. Actually all my nausea has disappeared totally these past 2 days so I am trying not to read anything into it. Still needing to pee every 30 min so I guess thats still a good sign :haha:


----------



## Thejoie

Luna I'm so glad the scan went well!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I've not had much of an appetite but I know so far what I cannot eat.. Greasy foods like pizza (which is one of my favs) and red meat so far.. 

What I can eat: Grilled chicken and salad have been my best friend, oh and sweet potatoes. I also said I would crave healthy foods while pregnant.. That's my plan anyways.


----------



## vaniilla

Luna - I'm so happy your scan went well! :dance:


Envious of you guys having cravings! All I'm getting is aversions, everything looks horrible just like last time - I ate only plain bread for weeks with dd and gave myself thrush :dohh: I feel a repeat coming on :haha: All I can eat is cinammon roll, plain chips or fries as you US ladies call them and plain white bread.


----------



## Lunabelle

Aphy, I am enjoying a day today too with no nausea! Past week or two it has been pretty much non stop all day, expect for an hr after I have eaten. This feels quite nice for a change. But I know what you mean, it's difficult not to worry. I hope it will be better when the baby is here and we can see him/her and know that everything is ok.


----------



## Aphy

Enjoy the normal day Luna! I hope you have many more of those to come


----------



## Girly922

Glad to hear everything went well Luna! 

My nausea hasn't really kicked in yet, I've had a couple of waves but at this point with DD I was suffering like mad with nausea and food aversions. 

I got my 3+ on my digi today so I'm really pleased. It was my last digi too so that signals the end of my POAS stage :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

Luna - I hope the nausea stays away for good!

Girly - woohoooo at getting 3+ :haha: one more worry gone! Hopefully this is as bad as your nausea will be this time around.


----------



## Girly922

vaniilla said:


> Girly - woohoooo at getting 3+ :haha: one more worry gone! Hopefully this is as bad as your nausea will be this time around.

I really expected another 2-3 as I didn't get my 3+ with DD or my mc until 5 1/2wks. 
I'm hoping, but I don't it. It'll probably kick in next week just to spite me. Haha.


----------



## Maries_s

DobbyForever said:


> Weenies that is awesome! I want to put cayenne pepper on everything these days lol.

Last night I prepared baked potato with a lot of cayenne pepper. DH likes it but he said it was too spicy :haha:


----------



## Weebles

I read some old wives,tales about cravings.. Sweets and it's a girl, spicy and it's a boy. I don't really believe that but I love speculation!


----------



## DobbyForever

I like to watch old wives tales videos on YouTube. The handful I have seen did like 10+ tests and used the majority to base their old robes tales guess, which ended up being correct! I know it's just offs but it's still fun to think about


----------



## Mummafrog

Girly - hurray! I'm glad you got your 3+ :D I'm scared of using my last digi in case I don't get one. 

Yeah I don't really do wives tales.. but I do guess 12w scans quite often :haha: anyone hoping for one gender or another without judgement and obviously we all know everyone here will be happy and blessed with a healthy baby :) 

Not felt much symptoms today, just stretchy pain if I lean forward too much. Last time it was all I thought about every minute of the day but I'm glad it's a bit less brain consuming atm because I need to get on with my essays! :p


----------



## Aphy

Yay! Got my 3+ today so now I can stop stressing cause it seems to be doing what it should. Was anxious since all my symptoms had stopped,no nausea for 3 days now and still so energized (thought you supposed to be exhausted??)


----------



## Girly922

Mummafrog said:


> Girly - hurray! I'm glad you got your 3+ :D I'm scared of using my last digi in case I don't get one.
> 
> Yeah I don't really do wives tales.. but I do guess 12w scans quite often :haha: anyone hoping for one gender or another without judgement and obviously we all know everyone here will be happy and blessed with a healthy baby :)

I was expecting to get 2-3 but I've currently got a prime subscription so was prepared to just order another pack off amazon if it did :haha: I had initially planned to wait until Friday to use it but all my cheapies are now matching the control line so I caved. Lol. 

I think DH is hoping for a boy, although he won't say as much. But he has mentioned wanting one of each. I think this baby is a girl though. 



Aphy said:


> Yay! Got my 3+ today so now I can stop stressing cause it seems to be doing what it should. Was anxious since all my symptoms had stopped,no nausea for 3 days now and still so energized (thought you supposed to be exhausted??)

Yay!! Please share some of your energy with me?? Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Be careful ladies the weeks estimators were pulled off of the shelves in the us. You can't buy them in stores or online, not even Amazon. I managed to find them at Walmart online (takes a week to arrive) and caved and bought a pack on eBay. Good deal though! $10 shipping included, money back guarantee, and is scheduled to arrive Friday :). Really hoping for a 2-3. I think they said it's 200-2,000 so definitely plausible. My walmart one doesn't arrive until Monday and i'll be long gone so telling my parents to send it back 

Anybody doing the early bloodwork or are you waiting for your anatomy scans?

Just had my phone prenatal :). Love my gyn. First appointment/scan on 12/23 but in the meanwhile she said I can take as many betas as I want haha


----------



## Aphy

Girly,congrats on your 3+,it's amazing what one word,one digit and one symbol put together can duo to relieve anxiety. I am also done poas now. I hope your exhaustion passes soon!

Dobs,I really hope you get to see your 2-3 and yay for the scan being booked!


----------



## Thejoie

What's up with the photo uploader? Anyone else having trouble?

Finally found the clear blue advanced! Got my 2-3 weeks which makes sense as I'm 19dpo today. Yay! Have 2 extras so I can test next week too to make sure we are progressing on track


----------



## Weebles

Just remember that the weeks estimated is from ovulation and not your LMP! Sometimes people get freaked out and worry... I think that's why they are no longer available.


----------



## Thejoie

I was wondering why I couldn't find them anywhere!!! They say RIGHT on the instructions... does no one read them instructions anymore?! lol!!! I found mine at CVS pharmacy- which is where I found a flat First Response too!!


----------



## Girly922

I was wondering why they've been pulled off the market over there, they're not recalling them here (yet?). 
I read in the leaflet that 3+ is hcg of 2753 upwards but I'm not sure if that's a recent leaflet and accurate.

I can't believe you guys struggle to get the normal (flat) first responses now too. What are the US doing with pregnancy tests?? I've heard the first response ?curve is really bad.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jealous I went to cvs, Walmart, Walgreens, target in three different towns ><. They always get pulled when I get a bfp r_r


----------



## vaniilla

I don't trust any tests :haha: It's why I rarely test more than a day, the lines can differ so much and the worry they can cause if they get lighter is just not worth it for me.


----------



## 808malia

Mummafrog said:


> Yeah I don't really do wives tales.. but I do guess 12w scans quite often :haha: anyone hoping for one gender or another without judgement and obviously we all know everyone here will be happy and blessed with a healthy baby :)
> 
> Not felt much symptoms today, just stretchy pain if I lean forward too much. Last time it was all I thought about every minute of the day but I'm glad it's a bit less brain consuming atm because I need to get on with my essays! :p

My husband and I are hoping for a boy! And I think it will be :haha: For symptoms I am still having regular nausea that requires me to be snacking almost constantly...ugh, hopefully I wont put on too much weight!:pizza:


----------



## eaj555dreamer

Hi,

Can I join the mid-June and July Firecrackers group? :flower: I'm 8+3 today, due 7/1/17. This is baby #2 for me. I have a sweet 4.5 year old DS.

I've been reading this thread for weeks, but for some reason have been holding off on joining. I think I will remain cautiously optimistic until our 20 week scan. It's funny, I was never this worried when pregnant with DS. For some reason, I feel like I can't truly celebrate until the anatomy scan shows no major anomalies (i.e., major trisomies that are incompatible with life).

We had a scan done last Friday, which showed a singleton pregnancy and heart rate of 150 BPM. I have been extremely ill with hyperemesis gravidarum again, and I was worried there might be twins in there--especially after reading about everyone's multiples in this thread! 

I am hoping and praying that the hyperemesis lets up earlier during this pregnancy. With DS, I was sick until I delivered and had to be taken off work on disability at 9 weeks. It sucked! I took all weekend off work to get IV fluids and IV anti-nausea meds, but am going back tomorrow for my first 12.5 hour shift. I'm super nervous about how I will cope.

Thanks to all for reading. I'm looking forward to keeping up with everyone and their pregnancies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome, EAJ! Have they checked your betas for doubling time? Usually by 8 weeks it is supppper obvious if you have twins, in my opinion. The dead give away for me was when my hcg was tripling between betas. I had a doubling speed of 27 hours. It's not fool proof, but if your beta rises that quickly then it's usually a sign of twins. Hang in there and yay for joining!


----------



## eaj555dreamer

Dobby,

I'm in the States, so they don't do betas here (or at least not in California, where I live). They did a serum HCG on me when I was in the ER on Sunday, at it was in the 180,000 range.

Thanks for the warm welcome! :wave:


----------



## DobbyForever

What?! I'm in Cali, too. I have Kaiser and they, standard, check your levels at your first prenatal minimum. Any more than that usually is requested or you have cramping/bleeding. I have high anxiety disorder though so I tend to get whatever I ask for so long as it is in reason. So when I asked my doctor for one she ordered me like 10 haha. I wouldn't worry too much though about twins at this point. I forgot to say congrats on the healthy scan!


----------



## Weebles

Welcome eaj! I hope you start feeling better soon. I had HG when I was carrying my son, it lasted until I was 16, maybe 18 weeks, and I had to be on disability as well. It was so horrible, I puked all day.. I used to cry going to my appointments, I had no one to drive me. I had to bring bags. So far so good this time around but I remember clearly how awful it was. You poor thing, I really hope it dissipates.


----------



## Lunabelle

Welcome EAJ! Congrats on your healthy scan! I hope you will be feeling better soon!


----------



## Catalyst

Welcome Eaj :hi: 
I know few women who have had HG and just one of them had twins. The others have more than one child and had it each time, one has three children and she got worse each time. I just hope that wont be the case in your pregnancy! But it would not hurt to be prepared for it.

Have any of you had bad dreems pregnancy related?


----------



## Maries_s

Welcome EAJ! :hi:

I went to my PCP today for a follow up and my UTI is back. She gave me again Amoxicillin 3 times per day for 10 days and gave me copy of the lab results. She wanted me to gave the documents to my OB/GYN next week. 
I have history of UTI in pregnancy but this time is very bad. :cry:


----------



## Girly922

Welcome EAJ! 

Sorry about your UTI Maries, I'm surprised they gave you amoxicillin instead of nitrofurantoin, it's such a good antibiotic for bad UTIs and is safe all through pregnancy. 

I booked my first midwife appt today, only 2 weeks to wait.


----------



## DobbyForever

Marie so sorry about the uti and agreed about the interesting prescription choice but I'm not a doctor lol 

Girly! Yay two weeks is just a hop skip away!

Afm doing my last beta now :)


----------



## Aphy

Welcome EAJ!

Maries,I hope the meds help once and for all!

Good luck with final beta Dobby!


----------



## Aphy

Weird new symptom: my edges of my lips are turning brown (wtf??). Looks like I am wearing brown lip liner on my top lip. I haven't found anywhere on google of someone experiencing the same thing...


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm having swelling in my legs/ankles at 6 weeks!!!! I called my doctor panicked because I'm already overweight and they said it's very normal.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks, Aphy! I'm hoping it's the final one. As long as it's doubled (I went in at 47 hours and 40 minutes haha) then I won't do any more as I won't be back in town until the day of my prenatal, and they do one then anyway lol. But if it hasn't doubled I may go in Friday for peace of mind.

My weeks estimators are in SF! They are still scheduled for delivery on Friday, which annoys me because it left SF at 2am and SF is only about an hour away lol. But whatever. I'm just excited they are on their way and to see a 2-3!

As for your lips, I have never seen/heard it. But I guess pregnancy does weird things to us haha. I look like I have blush on all the time. I'm kind of digging it. Even SO was saying I looked especially pretty hehe


----------



## Maries_s

Girls I was surprised of the antibiotic choice too and she said that in the urine cultive came Amoxicillin as a sensitive one. The other antibiotics it was another penicillin so she gave me Amoxicillin for the third time instead. I'm hoping this time works but I have the feeling it is not going to work. At least my OB/GYN appointment is Friday next week.


----------



## Aphy

Gags, I know ankles swelling is normal in pregnancy but I always expected it would happen much later on...I would also have called them in a panic but glad to hear it's normal. 

Dobby,when do you expect to the the result? It's evening here by us so not sure what time it is by you now. That blush must look stunning on your already gorgeous face! Frustrating about the digitals

The closest thing I could find on google was something called melasma but again can't find if it's normal so early on


----------



## rainbowsun

Went for my first scan, and sac and yolk sac are right where they need to (we had a bit of a scare with my son, when they couldn't find the yolk sac and told me I'm miscarrying).

My sac was measuring a bit ahead 6w2d even though I'm only 5w3d and my HcG was pretty high (17,000), but it's an IVF preganacy so I'm sure of dates. But since my doctor wasn't worried, I'll try not to worry, either. Instead, I can start stressing about hearing a heartbeat next week :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy said:


> Gags, I know ankles swelling is normal in pregnancy but I always expected it would happen much later on...I would also have called them in a panic but glad to hear it's normal.
> 
> Dobby,when do you expect to the the result? It's evening here by us so not sure what time it is by you now. That blush must look stunning on your already gorgeous face! Frustrating about the digitals
> 
> The closest thing I could find on google was something called melasma but again can't find if it's normal so early on

They told me just to keep an eye on it.. Said it should go away and put my feet up as much as possible. 

I've had swelling in my ankles/legs before pregnancy which started after I had the mirena put in. I've had my kidneys thoroughly checked and plenty of EKGs and they have found nothing... I dunno maybe it's the fact I'm obese.


----------



## Girly922

Aphy: I wonder if it's a form of pregnancy mask? I thought that was normally a third tri thing but there's no telling with these hormones. 

Good luck on the betas Dobby! I hope they've doubled! That's annoying about your digis though. 

Gag: swelling is completely normal. Oedema is caused by an overload on the circulatory system, so it'll be a mixture of being larger and having an increased blood volume due to pregnancy I'm afraid. Just try and keep your legs elevated to waist height whenever you're resting or sitting down. 

Maries: interesting that whatever the infection is its sensitive to amoxicillin but I really hope the course does the trick! 

Rainbow: that's great about your scan!


----------



## youngmamttc

I got booked in with my midwife today. I also heard the heartbeat on my home Doppler :happydance: . My midwife is lovely and very reassuring which goes a long way at the minute since I'm a nervous wreck! Is anyone else not keeping much down food wise?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly922 said:


> Aphy: I wonder if it's a form of pregnancy mask? I thought that was normally a third tri thing but there's no telling with these hormones.
> 
> Good luck on the betas Dobby! I hope they've doubled! That's annoying about your digis though.
> 
> Gag: swelling is completely normal. Oedema is caused by an overload on the circulatory system, so it'll be a mixture of being larger and having an increased blood volume due to pregnancy I'm afraid. Just try and keep your legs elevated to waist height whenever you're resting or sitting down.
> 
> Maries: interesting that whatever the infection is its sensitive to amoxicillin but I really hope the course does the trick!
> 
> Rainbow: that's great about your scan!

I just never expected it to be this early. I am for sure going to get really serious about loosing weight after this baby comes.. I gained 120+ pounds after my car accident in 2004 and then in 2006 was in a very toxic relationship where I gained another 30. My pre pregnancy weight is 254 and I wanted to loose another 60 before we got pregnant.. SP now I just have to really watch weight gain and plan to bust my butt when baby comes.


----------



## Girly922

That's great youngmam! It's so good to have a reassuring midwife! 

Gag, it is really common to start this early when you are bigger, but once you've got a toddler you'll never be allowed to sit still again and those pounds will drop off :rofl:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly922 said:


> That's great youngmam! It's so good to have a reassuring midwife!
> 
> Gag, it is really common to start this early when you are bigger, but once you've got a toddler you'll never be allowed to sit still again and those pounds will drop off :rofl:

Lol!! I guess being a FTM I'm learning all this for the first time. I'm hoping after the ultrasound they let me go back to swimming three days a week.. Might help with the swelling a little.


----------



## Girly922

I swam the whole way through my pregnancy with DD, it did wonders for any ligament pain I had. I hope you get the go ahead to get back swimming


----------



## Mummafrog

Aphy - any darkening of the skin is very common, it's the same as the linear nigra line that runs down your tummy. It's just changing in skin pigmentation. 

Dobby - looking forward to hearing about the betas! 

Gag - I think we're a similar size, as op said it's due to increased blood volume and your body adjusting, don't let medical professionals blame everything on your size, just saying. Swimming is a great plan. Also make extra sure you're drinking enough water each day, 3-4litres as it really helps flush out the excess fluid and it's good for baby. 

I've had a long day at work and it was good but I do find myself getting a bit shakey and weak if I haven't eaten for a few hours, I think I need to always have a bar in my bag or something. My back and tummy are still sensitive and my breasts are tender but otherwise so far not too bad. 
It looks like it's go with me booking with this midwife who's my good friend so that's just fab news :D


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome EAJ! I hope you get some good support for your HG this pregnancy, hopefully as you have a history they'll be able to put something into place straight away.



Maries_s said:


> Welcome EAJ! :hi:
> 
> I went to my PCP today for a follow up and my UTI is back. She gave me again Amoxicillin 3 times per day for 10 days and gave me copy of the lab results. She wanted me to gave the documents to my OB/GYN next week.
> I have history of UTI in pregnancy but this time is very bad. :cry:

Oh no I'm really sorry to hear that :( I was plagued with UTI's when I was pregnant with my son, one I had after giving birth spread to my kidneys thanks to doctors messing around with antibiotics. I am worried they've given you amoxicillin again, surely they need to be trying something else :hugs:





Aphy said:


> Weird new symptom: my edges of my lips are turning brown (wtf??). Looks like I am wearing brown lip liner on my top lip. I haven't found anywhere on google of someone experiencing the same thing...

I too was going to say it sounds like pregnancy mask, it's completely normal and should go away once lo is here. 



Gagrlinpitt said:


> I'm having swelling in my legs/ankles at 6 weeks!!!! I called my doctor panicked because I'm already overweight and they said it's very normal.

It is normal, make sure you're staying hydrated and putting your feet up as much as possible. 





youngmamttc said:


> I got booked in with my midwife today. I also heard the heartbeat on my home Doppler :happydance: . My midwife is lovely and very reassuring which goes a long way at the minute since I'm a nervous wreck! Is anyone else not keeping much down food wise?

That's so lovely that you got to hear the heartbeat :cloud9: I'm glad your midwife is nice, it makes such a big difference I think.

I'm having horrendous nausea atm but no actual vomiting, I'm able to eat very bland food and taking fibre for the inevitable constipation as a result :haha: Ginger tablets and b6 will hopefully help, I'm picking up some sea bands this weekend which are supposed to help.


----------



## DobbyForever

So much good news but I am in the car so I have to respond to every one later

But my beta came back. I was hoping for it to double and be around 290, but I am so thrilled it came back at 394! :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks for the encouragement ladies


----------



## Girly922

Dobby, that's fantastic news!


----------



## 808malia

Great news on the betas Dobby!!!:happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

DobbyForever said:


> So much good news but I am in the car so I have to respond to every one later
> 
> But my beta came back. I was hoping for it to double and be around 290, but I am so thrilled it came back at 394! :)

This has made my evening! so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Thejoie

Dobby that's amazing!!!! Yay!!! Grow baby grow!!

Gag- I hope the swelling subsides- watch your salt intake, drinks lots of water and elevate your feet whenever you have a chance! 

Officially scheduled my first US for Dec 14! 3 weeks cannot go by fast enough... 
I'm well. I have been getting bloated in the evening and definitely more tired but otherwise I feel good! I don't know how I'm gonna make it through Thanksgiving without telling my family


----------



## DobbyForever

Another car update! I was complaining that my weeks estimators were scheduled for Friday but were an hour away, but I just checked and they are out for delivery! I'll have it by end of day :)


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats dobby on the fantastic beta results! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thejoie 3weeks will go by so fast! It will def be difficult not to tell them especially if you are turning down alcohol. Have you thought of any excuses? I'm struggling not to tell my side of the family, but I really want to tell them at christmas. I told my fiancées dad though when he kept insisting on me having a glass of wine and then asked if I was pregnant so I said yes. I find it easier to keep it from my side as they are not suspecting it at all and they are not asking me questions. Just think about the plan you have to make your announcement, how nice it will be to show them the pic of the scan and hopefully that will give you mind power : )


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thankfully will be with my parents for Thanksgiving who already know so it won't be too difficult.. Waiting for December the 7 seems like forever for my first scan.

I will say as a ftm, that has already had a miscarriage every little twinge and pain makes me hold my breath for a minute... And I never realized how many little paigns or twinges you get at the beginning.


----------



## Thejoie

I'm going to say I'm on antibiotics and can't drink while taking them... plus I have to work in the morning the next day... 

Every evening around 5 I cramp and get bloated. It's like clockwork now. Just a light cramping but definitely a dull ache and bloated. 

Can we talk acne? I took my iud out at the end of sept and since then my ance has been horrible. Now being pregnant... it's still horrible! I wash my face with good mild soap, use a non pore clogging moisturizer and every single day there is something new on my face. Any tips?!


----------



## Weebles

Thejoie, I use MaryKay.. I can't remember the line off the top of my head but it's the all natural one.. It's really mild, great for sensitive skin, has no dyes or fragerences.. I've had acne my whole life and since I've started using that it's cleared right up and I actually get compliments. 

Dobby, I'm so happy for you, those betas sound great!

Gagrl, I haven't felt too much this time but with my son I felt everything! I could feel everything actively shifting and it was so bizarre. Now I think my uterus knows what's what so that's why I don't notice it so much but I definitely remember worrying about all those twinges even though it's completely normal!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Weebles said:


> Thejoie, I use MaryKay.. I can't remember the line off the top of my head but it's the all natural one.. It's really mild, great for sensitive skin, has no dyes or fragerences.. I've had acne my whole life and since I've started using that it's cleared right up and I actually get compliments.
> 
> Dobby, I'm so happy for you, those betas sound great!
> 
> Gagrl, I haven't felt too much this time but with my son I felt everything! I could feel everything actively shifting and it was so bizarre. Now I think my uterus knows what's what so that's why I don't notice it so much but I definitely remember worrying about all those twinges even though it's completely normal!

I've heard that quite often actually that the second one you don't feel as much.

Currently my worst symptom is heartburn/acid reflux.. I called my doctor's office and some to the nurse and she told me to take zantac daily especially during the first trimester... And carry tums with me. Since we are flying to Florida tomorrow for the holidays I stocked up on both lol.

Thejoie I used artistry hydraV and I love it. World really good for sensitive skin.


----------



## Aphy

Wow Dobby,so much he good news you've had in such a short space: excellent beta and your digitals! 

Well my dizziness from yesterday is all gone,still have the brown lip liner :haha: and also experienced a cold fever during the night but other than that I feel fine,little more tired than usual though.

Gags,enjoy Florida! I hope the acid reflux subsides

Joei,I also get bloated quite often in the evenings,no idea why!


----------



## vaniilla

Thejoie said:


> Dobby that's amazing!!!! Yay!!! Grow baby grow!!
> 
> Gag- I hope the swelling subsides- watch your salt intake, drinks lots of water and elevate your feet whenever you have a chance!
> 
> Officially scheduled my first US for Dec 14! 3 weeks cannot go by fast enough...
> I'm well. I have been getting bloated in the evening and definitely more tired but otherwise I feel good! I don't know how I'm gonna make it through Thanksgiving without telling my family

That's just under 3 weeks! :happydance:




DobbyForever said:


> Another car update! I was complaining that my weeks estimators were scheduled for Friday but were an hour away, but I just checked and they are out for delivery! I'll have it by end of day :)

That must be a relief :) 



Thejoie said:


> I'm going to say I'm on antibiotics and can't drink while taking them... plus I have to work in the morning the next day...
> 
> Every evening around 5 I cramp and get bloated. It's like clockwork now. Just a light cramping but definitely a dull ache and bloated.
> 
> Can we talk acne? I took my iud out at the end of sept and since then my ance has been horrible. Now being pregnant... it's still horrible! I wash my face with good mild soap, use a non pore clogging moisturizer and every single day there is something new on my face. Any tips?!

Nothing you can do to stop them as normally a good skincare regime and diet are all you need but now your hormones are causing havoc you can only ride it out, be careful with what you use as your skin is more senstive now and things that might have been fine before might give a reaction now.

I would recommend badescu drying lotion, you apply it with a q tip over spots and it clears them up quite quickly. 



Gagrlinpitt said:


> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> Thejoie, I use MaryKay.. I can't remember the line off the top of my head but it's the all natural one.. It's really mild, great for sensitive skin, has no dyes or fragerences.. I've had acne my whole life and since I've started using that it's cleared right up and I actually get compliments.
> 
> Dobby, I'm so happy for you, those betas sound great!
> 
> Gagrl, I haven't felt too much this time but with my son I felt everything! I could feel everything actively shifting and it was so bizarre. Now I think my uterus knows what's what so that's why I don't notice it so much but I definitely remember worrying about all those twinges even though it's completely normal!
> 
> 
> I've heard that quite often actually that the second one you don't feel as much.
> 
> Currently my worst symptom is heartburn/acid reflux.. I called my doctor's office and some to the nurse and she told me to take zantac daily especially during the first trimester... And carry tums with me. Since we are flying to Florida tomorrow for the holidays I stocked up on both lol.
> 
> Thejoie I used artistry hydraV and I love it. World really good for sensitive skin.Click to expand...

I hope your heartburn eases up, enjoy your trip!



Aphy said:


> Wow Dobby,so much he good news you've had in such a short space: excellent beta and your digitals!
> 
> Well my dizziness from yesterday is all gone,still have the brown lip liner :haha: and also experienced a cold fever during the night but other than that I feel fine,little more tired than usual though.
> 
> Gags,enjoy Florida! I hope the acid reflux subsides
> 
> Joei,I also get bloated quite often in the evenings,no idea why!

Glad to hear your dizziness is gone :) I'm not sure about the bloating, I get it quite often too.



Starting to get bored of my diet, milk and slice of bread, b6 & ginger tablet for breakfast, slice of bread and water for lunch & ginger tablet. :-(


----------



## Maries_s

Happy Thanksgiving girls! Hope you all enjoy the festivities.


----------



## Weebles

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! I'm still going back and forth over telling my father today. Last time I was pregnant I was in HS and I think that's where my anxiety over him finding out is stemming from.


----------



## Thejoie

Awww Weebles- your dad will be happy for you. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all my new friends! I'm thankful for having this forum!!


----------



## vaniilla

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! :)


----------



## Weebles

My dad cried when he found out.. Happy tears! Hope everyone enjoyed time with their families!


----------



## Thejoie

Oh good!!! I knew he'd be thrilled!!!


----------



## eaj555dreamer

Thanks for all of the welcoming messages, ladies~there are too many of you to name! :flower:

Dobby I was under the impression that betas were not done in the States--oops! But I am glad you are getting what you want/need in the way of maternity care...it's such an important component of a healthy pregnancy.

Aphy: I developed a faint "shadow" on my upper lip during my first pregnancy. It was so embarrassing! It's called chloasma, or mask of pregnancy as others have stated, and it's a hormonally-driven process where extra melanin pigment is produced. My "stache" went away a month or so after I delivered, but it made me feel pretty self conscious!

For any of you suffering from HG: I had a successful day at work yesterday! I took metoclopramide and Benadryl the night before, and only had to pop one Zofran during the day. I forced myself to drink and eat a bite every hour or so, and I did it--I made it through an entire shift! Then I woke up this morning feeling pretty close to normal. I wanted to cry, I was so grateful. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all who are celebrating.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Welcome Raj! So glad you find something to help.

Afm, my biggest issues are heartburn (which zantac has been a life savor), constipation that comes and goes, my Boobs are so sore, and some swelling in my ankles/ legs. All of which have been pretty manageable. Thanksgiving was awesome and I hope you all had a good one too.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Can I join ladies? I think I'm due 8th July but have a scan on Monday to confirm x


----------



## Girly922

Welcome Betty! Good luck for your scan on Monday!


----------



## Aphy

Thanks EAJ for the info about the pregnancy mask. My colouring is on the actual lip but think it's the same thing

Hi Betty,it's almost Monday for your scan!

Weebles,so happy your father was as happy as he was! You deserve happy reactions from everyone


----------



## wannabeprego

Betty.Rubble said:


> Can I join ladies? I think I'm due 8th July but have a scan on Monday to confirm x

Welcome to the group! I hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving! Good luck with your scan! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Happy belated Thanksgiving girls! :flower:I hope that everyone had a wonderful holiday!! 

Sorry I have been MIA for a bit!! I have just been so tired from the first trimester! I am having a hard time keeping up with my twins and being pregnant!! LOL! I have been trying to silently stalk the thread, but if I missed any new people that wanted to join that please let me know so I can add you now!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Hey ladies!! I know I've been quiet but I just wanted to stop by and check in! I hope you all had a Happy Thanksgiving!! I had to work but I was able to enjoy it with my family afterwards. 

I'm 9W1D today we have told all of our close family and friends that we are pregnant and I just can't wait till the first trimester is over so I can tell the world! haha I just can't stand the waiting anymore! I also want to make sure everything is okay. I had my first OB physical on Wednesday and they said everything is looking good, they didn't use a Doppler though because they said it is too early for it to pick up the heartbeat. I have another appointment on December 12th for my first trimester screen. I can't wait to see how much my peanut grew!!

Glad to see that all you ladies seem to be doing well! Keep it up with all the positive news :thumbup:


----------



## Thejoie

9 weeks already!! Wow that feels like it went by fast! Why does it seem like everyone else's pregnancies go by fast. It your own creeps along in the first trimester?! 
I'm glad everything is looking good!!


----------



## Aphy

Joie,glad I am not the only that is feeling that way! I now know what you meant earlier about the acne...sudden outbreak of painful blind pimples,I am SO not happy with this &#128545;

Ad0rkkable ,glad everything going on track! You almost past the exhaustion phase


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Thejoie said:


> 9 weeks already!! Wow that feels like it went by fast! Why does it seem like everyone else's pregnancies go by fast. It your own creeps along in the first trimester?!
> I'm glad everything is looking good!!

Hahaha I know... although mine might seem like it is going fast for you it is dragging for me!!! 



Aphy said:


> Joie,glad I am not the only that is feeling that way! I now know what you meant earlier about the acne...sudden outbreak of painful blind pimples,I am SO not happy with this &#128545;
> 
> Ad0rkkable ,glad everything going on track! You almost past the exhaustion phase

I can't wait to be past the exhaustion phase!! I feel so useless not having any energy EVER, especially at work. I could just put my head down and nap!! :sleep:


----------



## Rockell8788

Sorry iv been quiet ladies. I wish you all a very happy and health 9 months but sadly I won't be able to share your joy :cry:


----------



## Thejoie

Aphy- yea... the acne is horrific. I'm sure mine was from the double whammy of taking out my iud and then getting pregnant. It seems to be clearing up a bit but I thought the same thing last time and bam- I got another round! 

Adorkable- I think to myself wow I've known I was pregnant for 11 days now. It feels like 11 weeks!!! 

Rockell-I'm so incredibly sorry


----------



## Aphy

Oh no Rockell,I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Rockell I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Rockell I am so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## 808malia

So sorry to hear that Rockell... My heart goes out to you girl!:cry:


----------



## Betty.Rubble

So sorry Rockell :hugs: x


----------



## youngmamttc

Rockell I am so so sorry. Sending hugs over to you!


----------



## Tui

:hugs: rockell


----------



## Sambatiki

Rockell - I am so sorry :cry: I am gutted for you xxx Gentle hugs and floaty kisses to your angel xxx


----------



## Mummafrog

My deepest condolences Rockell :'( sending love with your angel <3


----------



## PurplePear

I'm so sorry Rockell my deepest condolences


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Rockell I'm sorry. My heart goes goes out to you. :hugs:


----------



## Maries_s

I'm deeply sorry for your lost Rockell. Sending you healing prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Catalyst

Im so sorry Rockell :hugs: my heart goes out for you!

Well Im not realy active on b&b these days cause Im having nausea most of the day and also Im do extremely tired Im not up for anything. Just sit/lay in couch after work and half a sleep :/
I have had nausea and food aversion in past pregnancy but this is different. I feel like I was drinking and partying the night before when I wake up.. you know bad taste in mouth and stomach uneasy. And it is there most of the day and I cant handle some food, other I take a bite and it is likr omg it is so good (causr I am extremely hungry and also nauseus) and then bite 2 or 3 Im ugh omg Im going to puge. But im at the same time still hungry so Im feeling miserable and have been eating less although I eat about 5times a day. And Im feeling nauseus when I go ib bef so no sex cause miserable. Have lost 2.5 kg now.. DH is not liking it fears its bad for the babys but Im owerweight so I dont mind. I am even nauseus if I wake up in the middle of the night!!
Cant wait for first trimester to be over!!


----------



## Thejoie

Oh nooo Catalyst- I'm sorry you're so miserable.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry disappeared to eat eat eat and gain back that 2lbs I lost last month haha

Rockell I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Catalyst sorry you're not feeling so hot :(

Joie I hear you. I keep looking at my ticker like what I'' not further along?

I told my immediate family on thanksgiving but it didn't go well. My brother had my back though and things were sorted after. Now everyone is excited or at least faking it lol. Either way I am happy. Bought some footed pjs from carter's last night. I cannot resist a sale: 60% off in store plus an additional 20% off coupon. Cha ching


----------



## Thejoie

Dobby- sorry you didn't have the warm reaction from your family... as long g as YOU are happy- that's all that matters. 

I did it guys- I kept my mouth shut during Thanksgiving. It was nice that we had the new house stuff to talk about and we brought our dog with who everyone looooves and fawns over everytime. Haha... we came prepared. I told my mom I can't drink wine because of medications I'm taking (I told her I wasn't feeling well a few days ago... haha)


----------



## DobbyForever

Excellent cover/distraction methods!

It's ok now. :). My stepdad is excited but you can never tell with him. My brother is excited/fawning over me. My mom is starting to fawn lol but has made it clear she wants a grandson, which I am not surprised I already knew that. She did have 3 boys and 1 girl and SO is one of two boys. We both come from heavily boy families so hoping I am having a boy despite my mom's intuition saying girl.

And my second attempt at weeks estimators is prepped for delivery today so fxed it comes today and is right. I won't be in the 2-3w range much longer


----------



## Thejoie

I forgot to post that I got my 3+ yesterday! Thanks for reminding me Dobby!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9621.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Girly922

Sorry it didn't initially go well dobby but I'm glad they're all coming around. 

Well done on keeping quiet joie! Good prep work and distractions. Haha

I'm still pretty much symptom free. I'm getting a lot more niggling cramps and pulling feelings though which is making me anxious at points but I'm taking that as pip is growing well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Joie congrats on your 3+!

Girly glad you are symptom free. The cramps make me anxious as well. But I just tell myself what my gyn says. Cramps and pain are two different things, and cramps are totally normal.


----------



## Thejoie

I have cramps too. Every day! It's my most consistent symptom. I feel a little nausea but it's usually pretty short lived- it goes away when I take a ginger chew. 

Energy has been pretty good but I do go to bed early.


----------



## Girly922

That's what I keep trying to tell myself dobby. It's knowing what's classed as pain and what comes under cramping but I think they look for pretty severe pain before there's a concern for the pregnancy. 
I think I'm cramping more tonight as I've had my 3 year old on my back for a lot of this afternoon. She hasn't been worn in over a month but just couldn't manage to walk any further today, she was so tired.

That makes me feel better joie! I see so many people complaining on constant nausea and worry I'm not feeling any of it.


----------



## Thejoie

Girly I bet the nausea kicks in for us in the next week or so!


----------



## Mummafrog

Heya :) nice to hear how you're all doing. 

I have quite background nausea most of the time and was gagging over the toilet today (sorry) but haven't actually been sick yet.. bleh. Lots of stretchy feelings and mild cramps here too. I'm starting to believe the pregnancy is real a little bit more now.. but I need the scan to come!! 

I was thinking of buying a little token gift for this bean, like a little soft toy or something to wait for them, just to make it feel more real for myself you know? X


----------



## DobbyForever

Mumma I say do it. I'm not superstitious. My thoughts are I can keep it or donate it or sell it if, God forbid, something went wrong. But it definitely feels good to put in my preg journal notes that I'm already spoiling my bean haha

As for nausea mine never kicked in full force until 6 weeks. So I scheduled my formal work observation for Tuesday lol. Get it out of the way before I start getting sick at work


----------



## Girly922

My nausea kicked in really early in both my mc and my pregnancy with DD so it's weird to not have any already. 

We already bought a vest. We were at Disneyland on honeymoon when we were ttc and there was a nightmare before Christmas vest. I'm a huge nbc fan so had to have it. I'm normally quite superstitious, but I didnt feel like I needed to be with this.


----------



## Thejoie

Mumma- I like that idea. 

Today I was giving DH crap and said that he's spoiled and has everything he wants and he was sitting on the couch in front of me and he grabbed my waist and said to it... "not for another 8 months..." and that moment really resonated with me. This pregnancy felt more real in that moment than the last 2 weeks...


----------



## rainbowsun

6 weeks tomorrow and no real symptoms. Please tell me I shouldn't worry...


----------



## Thejoie

rainbowsun said:


> 6 weeks tomorrow and no real symptoms. Please tell me I shouldn't worry...

Don't worry... I hear 6-8 weeks is when the real pregnancy fun starts!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Rainbow, with my first pregnancy, now a healthy 2.5yo, I had no symptoms till 9 weeks and then got hit like a train. Don't be scared :) x


----------



## Girly922

I'm actually feeling a lot better that there are a few of us without symptoms. I really hope we don't all get hit by the vomit comet next week :sick:


----------



## Thejoie

Omg hahaha... it's coming!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thejoie said:


> Omg hahaha... it's coming!!

It's like winter. Nausea is coming. Prepare yourself for the battle.


----------



## Thejoie

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

My weeks got here! Eeee finally got to see my 2-3!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8416.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8422.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_8421.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aphy

Maybe some of you ladies are the really fortunate ones who don't experience any ms? Can't say I am one of them though...though I would love to not be nauseas,I must admit it does give reassurance daily that this isn't all just in my head!

Yay Dobby on the 2-3 weeks!!! When will you test next for your 3+?


----------



## DobbyForever

The nausea is definitely a double edge sword. Sorry it's giving you a rough go.

I'm hesitant to do it any time soon. Walmart online is the only place I can get it and only in two packs. My eBay seller sent me the wrong test and, while I got a refund, that's two weeks estimators I don't have. I'll probably wait another week to be safe and take it at 6w. If I had to guess based on my betas I'm about 1200 tonight. So the earliest I could get a 3+ is arguably Monday/Tuesday but it's so risky. Rather just wait and be positive so I don't throw another $15 out


----------



## Aphy

Makes sense Dobby,I hope time feels like it goes a little faster for you than it is for me!


----------



## DobbyForever

It's not lol it's dragging. I am unamused. I think because I am so used to going in for cramping and bleeding early but this time I'm not going in until 8 almost 9 weeks due to work, I feel like it's forever from now. 27 days...


----------



## youngmamttc

I've heard my baby in home Doppler twice now. Both times first thing on a morning with a full bladder. It's definitely baby as I've used a Doppler for all 4 babies :happydance: so excited!

Sorry for those of you suffering with nausea. I'm here with you. I have it 24/7 and am being sick pretty frequently too. I sort of like the comfort of nausea though xx


----------



## Girly922

Yay for your 2-3 dobby! 

Aw, that's lovely youngmam! It's so good to hear that little heartbeat. I'm not sure when I'll try using mine. I'll wait until after my scan. 

I've got my works Christmas meal and party this coming Saturday. I'm on the slimmer side and am really struggling to find a dress to wear. My bloat is so obvious in all of them that I look about 3-4 months pregnant. I've already had to make up a story about difficulty with babysitters and having to drive to excuse my lack of drinking, but a bloat would just top any rumours off perfectly. Not what I want!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Could you not go for top/trousers combo instead Girly? Might be easier to layer up.

Yay for 2-3 Dobby x


----------



## Girly922

Unfortunately not for the type of event it is. Men in suits, women in dinner dresses. I will be doing the top and jeans for the smaller Christmas party I've got in December though, that one is easier to dress for.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Could you work some magic with a bra so the dress doesn't cling underneath as much? X


----------



## Thejoie

Dobby yay for 2-3 weeks!!! I did my first one at 19 dpo and then my second at 22 dpo and got my 3+ But I was less worried bc I found a 3 pack!! I have one available if anyone wants it!! I can mail it!!


----------



## Thejoie

Aphy- the nausea would be like an annoying reassurance. It sucks but at the same time you feel like things are progressing as they should. You're a week ahead of me- when did it really kick in? 

Girly- can you wear a dress and a cardigan over it?


----------



## Girly922

I went into town today and found a dress that is relaxed below the waistline so will allow for some bloating and still be comfy


----------



## Thejoie

That sounds lovely!! You're going to look great!!


----------



## Aphy

Thejoie said:


> Aphy- the nausea would be like an annoying reassurance. It sucks but at the same time you feel like things are progressing as they should. You're a week ahead of me- when did it really kick in?
> 
> Girly- can you wear a dress and a cardigan over it?

My nausea started around 4.5 weeks. It's not permanent,more like it comes in waves on off through the day. Doesn't last particularly long and hasn't made me physically sick as yet (fx) and hasn't affected my appetite or food choices in any way

Do you ladies have any instinct on the gender of your babies yet? I'm hoping for a boy but for some reason I suspect girl,but even that surety changes regularly &#128514;


----------



## DobbyForever

Girly glad you found a dress that works! As long as you say you're the designated driver nobody should give you s* unless they are already drunk. I was at a party and my mom's friend all know I loooove to drink/try their fancy wines and drinks but I didn't last night. Nobody noticed until my mom finally couldn't keep it in and said no she caaaan't drink. It was cute. Way earlier than her social group would allow but this particular friend is not stuffy.

Youngmom that is exciting! Congrats on finding the heartbeat twice!

Joie I should be 22dpo tomorrow, but my temps were iffy so I may be off by two days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aphy I have seen a lot of correct mom's intuition in one of my tww threads. I'm also hoping for a boy (mostly because SO wants a boy and my mom wants a grandson), but every dream my baby is a girl. I even am suddenly attracted to baby girl clothing, which I normally hate because of the pastel colors and frills and overt conformity to outdated gender stereotypes lol. I was that kid in preschool whose fav color was blue and everybody at school said I can't like blue because I am a girl and I am supposed to like pink.


----------



## Aphy

They say that if you bd before actual O day and fall pregnant from that,it's more likely to be a girl and if you bd in the 25 hrs after O and fall pregnant it's more likely to be a boy. Initially FF gave me solid crosshairs on cd14 but then changed it to cd16 so depending on which day was actually true,for me it could go either way so that's not much help for me &#128514; When I do our first scan I will ask the obgyn regarding which side the placenta is...any read up on the Ramzi theory? I know it's not a proven fact but still would make a nice fun test to see if it's true or not


----------



## Girly922

Duplicate post x


----------



## Girly922

I had no clue with DD, DH instinctively thought girl at the 12wk scan, my mum also was sure I was having a girl because of the way I carried her, I on the other hand didn't have the faintest clue until she was born. 

This time, I initially started thinking another girl but the lack of ms has had me wondering if maybe that means boy? I'll do all the old wives tales when I'm further along, the ring on the string and the baking soda test. We'll be staying team yellow again so it'll all be fun to keep me going when everyone else knows what they're having.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have read that O day and O+1 is s boy, whereas anything O-2 is a girl. CTP says dtd O day for boy and like O-5 and O-3 for girl swaying based on Shettles. The theory came from sperm observations but really doesn't have any scientific backing to it. That male sperm are stronger swimmers but female sperm have better longevity. They used to say the opposite lol.

As for ramzi all I know is that is has to be done early as the placenta can move  so like 6 weeks. Left is girl and right is boy. No idea what the science behind that is lol

Girly I definitely want to do an old wives tale video at 10/11 weeks when I get my results back so I can reveal to my online friends at the end.


----------



## Catalyst

My nausea kicked in at 6 weeks or so and is now rather bad. Second scan tomorrow to ser if they are still two since she almost missed the second heartbeat last time. Been both fast and slow waiting these 19 days between. 
For some readon since we knew they were two I have thought of them as boy and girl. It is aldo said to be the most common gender mix when having fraternal twins and the doctor thought they were fraternal. Next is two boys and then two girls. Would be amaxing to have two girls cause we have two boys. But somehow I think it might be two boys hahaha just cause I want at least one girl! So much!.
But about the timing of sex and O. My SIL had sex aboyt 2-3 days before she should O and she got a boyd, her third ;) and I know many other that tried and had different gender than the timing predicted.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

We're staying team yellow too - I found out with my DD so will be exciting to find out at the birth.

I can't work out shettles method because we did it O-3 and O day :dohh: Haha.

Scan tomorrow x


----------



## DobbyForever

Excited to hear both of your scan updates tomorrow!

If my O date is right, we DTD 0-4, O-2, O, and O+1 and given SO's sperm is not known for longevity I lean boy. If it was off by two days, little fuzzier with 0-1, O -2, and O-4.


----------



## Catalyst

We were team yellow with both or boys :) so now we want to know. 
I would not be able to do the shettles speculation cause I am not not sure when I got pg, according to scan makes the cycle 41 day long and that is very unusual for me. It was a strange cycle so knows.

Good luck in your scan tomorrow Betty :)


----------



## Thejoie

We BDed -3, day of O and O +1 
I'd be curious how that would play out. I have no instincts either way. 
I KNOW my mom would want me to have a girl- she had 3 girls and always fawns over my friends who have little girls. 
My husband's best friends have a lil army of boys and I know my husband would love a boy but he'd be SUCH a good girl day. He sings Taylor Swift song at the top of his lungs and is so sweet and affectionate. 
DH's family would want a boy because he's the only male and they want someone to carry on the name. 
Personally- I'm impartial... I think I'd be a fun boy mom. I grew up as one of 3 sisters and a boy would be fun and a whole different ball park for me. But having a lil mini me bestie to get my pedicures with would be fun too. Plus all MY friends have girls so they can all have play dates , which would be nice...


----------



## Thejoie

Good luck on your scan tomorrow Betty!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thejoie I'm the opposite. I'm the only girl of like two generations, and I like staying in my ballpark. I get boys lol. And I cannot do hair or dress girls. One mom I babysat for used to get annoyed because her ponytail was too messy and who puts rabbit pants with a duck shirt?! I do. You said grab the first thing I saw. That's who. Lol. She finally just laid clothes out for me haha


----------



## Girly922

When I was pregnant with DD I could never see myself being a mum of a girl. I was a real tomboy growing up and was very close to my brother, still am. But I love having a daughter, I'd love another girl. She's not exactly girly, but watching her friendship group girls are a lot more independent and assertive. All my friends and the girls in the local baby classes I joined all had boys. Going on shettles method, we're having another girl. 

Good luck for your scans Betty and catalyst!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I'm visiting my parents in Florida and yesterday I was having really bad right side pain. Kept getting worse so my step dad(hes an obgyn hospitalist) took me into his hospital to get checked out by his partner. 

They did a scan and everything looks good. Crown to rump measuring 6w2d. 111bpm (Although the doctor told me not to read into that because all for scans last night had between a 111-115bpm so he thinks either the tech or the calibration were wrong). He said the pain im having is round ligament pain and take some Tylenol. They also think I might have a slight uti so they gave me some antibiotics for that.

So we got a little sneak peak and sneak hearing of the heartbeat.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for the sneak peak! Did you get a print out/ask about the placenta? Sorry the hb might not be accurate but yay for seeing it! Congrats!


----------



## Aphy

Oh Gags,I'm so glad you got reassurance in that scan and that everything is measuring well. Hope your ligament pain goes soon xxx


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Oohh exciting Gags x


----------



## vaniilla

Girly922 said:


> I went into town today and found a dress that is relaxed below the waistline so will allow for some bloating and still be comfy

Glad to hear you found a nice dress that works :flower:



Aphy said:


> Thejoie said:
> 
> 
> Aphy- the nausea would be like an annoying reassurance. It sucks but at the same time you feel like things are progressing as they should. You're a week ahead of me- when did it really kick in?
> 
> Girly- can you wear a dress and a cardigan over it?
> 
> My nausea started around 4.5 weeks. It's not permanent,more like it comes in waves on off through the day. Doesn't last particularly long and hasn't made me physically sick as yet (fx) and hasn't affected my appetite or food choices in any way
> 
> Do you ladies have any instinct on the gender of your babies yet? I'm hoping for a boy but for some reason I suspect girl,but even that surety changes regularly &#128514;Click to expand...

No instctint here, I just knew with DS that it was a boy, no feeling with dd and no feeling this time, we would stay team yellow but we're too nosy :haha:





DobbyForever said:


> I have read that O day and O+1 is s boy, whereas anything O-2 is a girl. CTP says dtd O day for boy and like O-5 and O-3 for girl swaying based on Shettles. The theory came from sperm observations but really doesn't have any scientific backing to it. That male sperm are stronger swimmers but female sperm have better longevity. They used to say the opposite lol.
> 
> As for ramzi all I know is that is has to be done early as the placenta can move  so like 6 weeks. Left is girl and right is boy. No idea what the science behind that is lol
> 
> Girly I definitely want to do an old wives tale video at 10/11 weeks when I get my results back so I can reveal to my online friends at the end.

woohoooooo on getting 2-3 :dance:

I have no idea on ovulation, my cycles are always all over the place but I do know we only had sex twice that month which made it all the more shocking!




Betty.Rubble said:


> We're staying team yellow too - I found out with my DD so will be exciting to find out at the birth.
> 
> I can't work out shettles method because we did it O-3 and O day :dohh: Haha.
> 
> Scan tomorrow x

Good luck for your scan tomorrow!



Gagrlinpitt said:


> So I'm visiting my parents in Florida and yesterday I was having really bad right side pain. Kept getting worse so my step dad(hes an obgyn hospitalist) took me into his hospital to get checked out by his partner.
> 
> They did a scan and everything looks good. Crown to rump measuring 6w2d. 111bpm (Although the doctor told me not to read into that because all for scans last night had between a 111-115bpm so he thinks either the tech or the calibration were wrong). He said the pain im having is round ligament pain and take some Tylenol. They also think I might have a slight uti so they gave me some antibiotics for that.
> 
> So we got a little sneak peak and sneak hearing of the heartbeat.

I'm glad to hear all is well and how lovely you got to take a peak! hopefully the tylenol will help with the ligament pain.




Nausea is making me miserable, it's making me feel so guilty for dd as it feels like everything is a struggle.


----------



## Lunabelle

That's great news gags! 


Vaniilla, I can def relate to you with the nausea! I pretty much spent the whole day on the couch yesterday and today going to work is a struggle. I can't wait to get home and sleep. 

Anyone getting sick from fruit and veg? I made the mistake of eating an avocado this morning and it made me sick, same with some fruit. I seem to be able to hold down bananas and apples, but i'm now a bit reluctant to expirement if I want to get anything done that day. I can eat food like carbonara and lasagne that doesn't have any veg and feel completely normal with no nausea whatsoever. Lasagne seems to be especially good at setting my stomach. Not exactly the healthy diet I had planned. When my sister had nausea and was eating less healthy than usual, I couldn't understand why she wasn't eating healthy for the baby... it's easy to judge others until you go through the same yourself... what foods are you able to hold down?


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Scan in an hour! X


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Lunabelle said:


> That's great news gags!
> 
> 
> Vaniilla, I can def relate to you with the nausea! I pretty much spent the whole day on the couch yesterday and today going to work is a struggle. I can't wait to get home and sleep.
> 
> Anyone getting sick from fruit and veg? I made the mistake of eating an avocado this morning and it made me sick, same with some fruit. I seem to be able to hold down bananas and apples, but i'm now a bit reluctant to expirement if I want to get anything done that day. I can eat food like carbonara and lasagne that doesn't have any veg and feel completely normal with no nausea whatsoever. Lasagne seems to be especially good at setting my stomach. Not exactly the healthy diet I had planned. When my sister had nausea and was eating less healthy than usual, I couldn't understand why she wasn't eating healthy for the baby... it's easy to judge others until you go through the same yourself... what foods are you able to hold down?

I can't do red meat or greasy foods right now... But healthy food has been good for me.. And bread.. That's been the best.


----------



## Thejoie

Update us after Betty!!! 

Luna- right now the foods I want (or more specifically can tolerate) are milk, cheese, and goldfish crackers. I'm growing a dairy farmer in my uterus... 

Sorry for all the nausea ladies, I think I'm joining you guys on that. My stomach has been crazy... one second I'm nauseous and don't want anything-the next I'm ravenous and feel like I'm going to die if I eat. I ate after the gym last night and woke up at midnight with stomach cramping and nausea. So weird and annoying. My stomach bloating is getting crazy and my boobs are out of control already. I've only gained half a pound which I'm confident is all from bloat and boobs. 

I'm still cramping several times a day- it was a little worse than usual the last two days but I attributed it to my GI symptoms too. I'm trying not to worry too much about it bc I'm not spotting but it's not pleasant....


----------



## Girly922

That's great that you got some reassurance Gag, and that you got to see your little bean! 

Good luck Betty! Let us know how you get on. 

I'm loving foods that are totally bad for me right now. I have a new symptom, one I remember well from my pregnancy with DD too. It doesn't matter how much I eat, I still feel hungry and as though I haven't eaten at all. I'm having to have a second dinner a couple of hours after we sit down for our evening meal just to get me through the night. 
I bumped into the midwife at work today, she's happy to see me next week at 7 weeks, they don't like to make the booking appt until 8-10 weeks now but otherwise I'd be seeing her the week before Christmas which is just going to be hectic! She seems really nice which is good!


----------



## Aphy

My nausea has really kicked it up a notch today. Still not to the point of actually being sick but I almost wish it would cause then maybe I would feel better after? DH has no sympathy or empathy at all...sees me lying on the bed knowing I am feeling nauseas so he comes to lie next to me only to bounce around on the bed no matter how many times I tell him that I am feeling terrible. Don't know if it's pregnancy hormones or just normal frustration with his sometimes childish behavior but really seem to be struggling today. And to crown it off,we have to go to one of his friends girlfriends birthday get together in the next hour at some burger place whose food isn't great (I have met her once and I feel like crap...it's going to be SUCH fun)


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Baby measured spot on for my dates. All is well :) x

https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t482/RoseArcana90/DC53F1EC-67BA-4096-A630-82F9D038BBB1_zpsh6iilhbr.jpg


----------



## Thejoie

Awww Congrats Betty!!! Yay!! 

Aphy- that sounds terrible. I'm sorry you're miserable. 

Girly- that's good that she will see you earlier. So much easier of a wait!!


----------



## Lunabelle

What a cute picture betty! You can actually see the little buds and everything! 

Girly I have to eat before going to bed too otherwise I will be sick. MS is frustrating and i feel like I'm not getting anything done, but then when I don't have nausea I get worried smth is wrong. :dohh: can't win. I do kinda like having it as it makes me feel like everything is advancing well. 

joie- I love milky foods too atm! And i'm drinking lots of hot chocolate, it makes my nausea go away!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Hello! I hope all is well with everyone. The first trimester is such a scary and stressful time but thankfully it goes by so fast! I have a 3 year old son and a 1 year old daughter. I'm currently pregnant with identical twins that share a placenta and are due June 11. Although, my doctors told me (assuming they both survive) they won't allow me to go past 36 weeks (May 11). I don't want to join a May group because developmentally I'll be behind everyone else.
This is my 6th pregnancy, as I've had 3 miscarriages. I'm on constant pins and needles but so far it's looking optimistic!
Would it be ok if I joined you ladies?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161121_164632.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Girly922

Sorry your nausea has kicked in Aphy, I fear mine is on its way in too. 

Great scan Betty!! 

Joie, I know, it's such a relief to know that I'll be on their books and my referral for my scan will be being processed. 

Luna, my nausea hasn't really hit yet but I think this hunger is the start of it. We got take out tonight and it was the first time I've felt satiated since Saturday :rofl: 

Welcome ambiguoushope! Your scan picture is extremely cute!


----------



## Aphy

Ambigoushope,such a gorgeous scan pic! Welcome and I hope it's a h&h pregnancy


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Betty that's awesome

Ambi welcome!! That picture is fantastic!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thejoie said:


> Update us after Betty!!!
> 
> Luna- right now the foods I want (or more specifically can tolerate) are milk, cheese, and goldfish crackers. I'm growing a dairy farmer in my uterus...
> 
> Sorry for all the nausea ladies, I think I'm joining you guys on that. My stomach has been crazy... one second I'm nauseous and don't want anything-the next I'm ravenous and feel like I'm going to die if I eat. I ate after the gym last night and woke up at midnight with stomach cramping and nausea. So weird and annoying. My stomach bloating is getting crazy and my boobs are out of control already. I've only gained half a pound which I'm confident is all from bloat and boobs.
> 
> I'm still cramping several times a day- it was a little worse than usual the last two days but I attributed it to my GI symptoms too. I'm trying not to worry too much about it bc I'm not spotting but it's not pleasant....

I've been crampy today too but I can tell it's due to constipation. That's been one of my most Antony symptoms. Even on the ultrasound report they couldn't see my left ovary because of gas...


----------



## wannabeprego

AmbiguousHope said:


> Hello! I hope all is well with everyone. The first trimester is such a scary and stressful time but thankfully it goes by so fast! I have a 3 year old son and a 1 year old daughter. I'm currently pregnant with identical twins that share a placenta and are due June 11. Although, my doctors told me (assuming they both survive) they won't allow me to go past 36 weeks (May 11). I don't want to join a May group because developmentally I'll be behind everyone else.
> This is my 6th pregnancy, as I've had 3 miscarriages. I'm on constant pins and needles but so far it's looking optimistic!
> Would it be ok if I joined you ladies?

Welcome to the group! H&H 9 months to you! :dust::dust:


I am so very sorry for your previous losses!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 808malia

Betty, Congrats on a beautiful scan! :happydance:

Ambiguous, welcome to the group! :flower: How far along are you?


----------



## Lunabelle

Welcome to the group Ambiguous! I hope you have a H&H pregnancy!


----------



## confuzion

Loving these scan pics! Congrats ladies!


----------



## Girly922

Well nausea has kicked in full force tonight. Why oh why did I worry about not feeling sick?!


----------



## Catalyst

Sorry girls who have gotten the nause! Been there for a while :(

Betty - lovely scan pic and good to hear that it went well :)

Ambiguous - Welcome :) nice to have another mom expecting twins :) Mine are probably fraternal though :)

My scan went well today :)


----------



## Maries_s

So many lovely scans ladies! Ambiguous welcome to the group! :hi:


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats on the scan catalyst! Glad both of them are developing well!


----------



## Thejoie

So many amazing scan pictures!!! I'm swooning...


----------



## DobbyForever

So many cute gummy bears!! And twins!

Ah big welcome. Of course you can join us. I'm so sorry for your losses, but I love twins. For other people. My brothers, who I adore like none other, were frat twins.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies :) 
Mind if I join the party? 
I am 11+3 right now and expecting my first! 
3 previous miscarriages before I finally got a sticky bean! 

A little info on this pregnancy...
I habe PCOS, have already been diagnosed with Placenta Previa since it's right smack on top of my cervix, am on Pelvic rest until it moves off of it and my biggest and really only symptom has been severe nausea... 
I am due June 16, 2017! <3


----------



## Lunabelle

Welcome to the group BAB! Sorry about your previous losses. Have you alreeady had a scan?


----------



## vaniilla

Lovely scan photos Betty and catalyst :D

Welcome to the group ambiguous :wave:

Girly - I'm sorry to hear nausea has kicked in : hugs:


----------



## Aphy

Girly, I hope your nausea settles soon...

Welcome BAB!


----------



## PurplePear

Welcome bab! 
I'm getting excited my first ultrasound is tomorrow! Had my bloodwork done yesterday nice level of 63 000. Nausea has been picking up the last couple of days thought I was getting lucky with none up till now lol.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Welcome BAB. 


AFM, As a FTM and being overweight, I never expected pregnancy to be so rough on my body. My entire body aches but honestly as much as it hurts it also makes me smile knowing that if I can get through two car accidents, 3 pelvic fractures, 2 broken ribs, a lacerated kidney, and a busted left hand (which now has a rod with 4 screws in it).. Then I can get through this. 

My biggest symptoms have been heartburn, breast soreness, and constipation with occasional nausea. I'm just taking this day by day and watching what I'm eating so that I keep weight gain to a minimum to keep extra unneeded stress on my body. Once we get moved into our new house I plan to start swimming three days a week again... Hopefully to help ease some of the body pain..


----------



## Weebles

Gagrl, I also broke my pelvis in an accident as well... I was told at the time that vaginal delivery might not be an option for me in the future but my OBGYN feels that I should try and assured me that if I need a c-section that there isn't much of a difference to him between a planned one or an emergency one. Have you discussed it with your doctor? I'm terrified either way, lol, and I've never met anyone else of child bearing age with the same fracture.


----------



## Aphy

Purplepear,I am so jealous that your nausea only kicked in at 7 weeks!

Wow Gags,your body has been through a lot but you are definitely right,if you did all that,you will be able to get through this no problem!

Weebles,I'm impressed your obgyn is willing to try natural. Usually they are so over cautious that they don't even listen to what you might want. But I agree,I think it's scary no matter which you end up doing but he sounds really confident in your ability to pull this off


----------



## Girly922

Welcome BAB! 

Nausea has dissipated today so it's either going to night sickness, or it's coming in slowly. Lol.


----------



## Catalyst

Lunabelle said:


> Congrats on the scan catalyst! Glad both of them are developing well!

Thank you ;)
Still litle bit nervus about all of this and afraid something will go wrong. Maby just mama hen sign hahaha


----------



## Lunabelle

anyone's nausea getting better already? Those of you who are a bit further along? I need some hope that this will end one day, because the nausea is worst by the day. Sorry for tmi, but haven't been able to keep anything down today.. slowly eating some vegetable soup and hoping that helps. What a nightmare today has been. 

Catalyst- i keep being worried too that something will go wrong! just hoping that everything will be ok!


----------



## Aphy

Rough day for me...Having a migraine while being nauseas is no fun at all. I think the migraine is from the paint fumes at work which I can't escape,topped by the heat wave we are currently experiencing and DH putting the fan on last night while we slept which causes my sinuses to act up. Still 2 weeks before our first scan...can time drag any slower??

Luna,sorry to hear your ms is so bad...have you found anything that helps? Ginger or salty biscuits? I hope your soup stays down

Catalyst, so glad the twins look good!


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you all for the welcome ^_^

Lunabelle- yes I have had two so far :) 
My third one is tomorrow but it is a week later since they had to delay it from last week. I am beyond impatient!!
I've been spotting the past few days but it's brown so I had called them and asked if I should go in, they said it's probably a good sign that my placenta is finally starting to move! 
As far as nausea getting better, my nausea got worst around 9-10 weeks and now I will have some good days but most are pretty miserable :< 
But that is just how my body is responding to the pregnancy. Yours and everyone else's can have a completely different reaction ^_^

Purplepear- I hope your nausea doesn't get too bad! I insanely wished for it when I didn't have it but now I completely regret thathat wish xD haha 

Girly- same goes for you!! 
For everyone with nausea, try getting ginger tablets. They help quite a bit with the nausea :3 
The burps sort of suck, but they are completely bearable. 

Gagrlinpitt- You've been through some stuff!!! 
I agree that swimming sounds amazing. I am going to ask my doctor if Pelvic rest applies to swimming or not... There's a gym I have been considering transferring to because it has a swimming pool in it :)

Weebles- that's awesome that your doctor is fine with attempting a natural birth with your previous injuries :) 
Maybe see if there is way to prepare your pelvis for it a little better when the time gets close??


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Welcome newbies! Thanks all x


----------



## Thejoie

Bab- welcome!! 

Aphy, Luna- I'm sorry you guys are having such a hard day. Sending lots of love and good thoughts! 

I have a headache today. No nausea yet. I went to get breakfast with my friend and her 10month old. Managed to find something on the menu that appealed to me and didn't make me crazy bloated after! So that was a success today...


----------



## Aphy

Joie,I love how a good day these days is purely defined by doing/eating something that doesn't leave us feeling uncomfortable,nauseas or double our size :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies! 

This thread moves so fast! 

Congrats on the lovely scan pics and welcome to all the newbies H&H pregnancies to you all. 

Finally had my MW appointment today so I'm all booked in and dating scan referral done. I'm hoping it comes before Xmas (fingers crossed). I am going to book another private scan though as I am starting to feel a little anxious again. Although I'm getting ALL day nausea I still can't quite believe I'm preggers again and I keep expecting it to go wrong. I guess I feel as though it came to us too easy this time after all the trouble we had getting Pheebs. Do any other ex-lttcers feel that way about it? 

Anyway waffled on. 

Did we have the team colour question? Who is finding out the sex and who isn't? Team :yellow: for us!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hey guys!

Welcome to all the new comers. 

I had an impromptu appointment today because my bp was a little high last weekend when I went in and they told me to check it daily so I had one of the nurses at work check it today and she got 157/119. After trying not to freak out I called the office and they told me to come right in. I went to the bathroom and wiped and had some pink tinged cm... So of course that caused me to freak out even more.

When I got there they took my blood pressure and it was 124/90 so a little high but they weren't concerned about that. The docyor I saw today was amazing and so comforting. She said the fact we saw a heartbeat and baby measuring right on par two days ago, she is pretty sure the pink was from the residual of the ultrasound or the fact I've been constipated. I'm too keep the Ultrasound scheduled for December 7 and we'll know more then. She did an internal check and said there is no signs that concern her and my cervix was right closed and high like it should be. She me to keep calm, get a bfp cuff for home and just monitor it daily. I'm to take it easy and no sex until after the 7... They went ahead and did all my new ob stuff today and have me the script for all the blood work including pre eclampsia blood work for next week just to be sure. I'm so thankful they are being so awesome about all this and really helping ease my anxiety and fears about this. I'm going to try and relax and just enjoy every moment I can..


----------



## 808malia

BABTTC123 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> Mind if I join the party?
> I am 11+3 right now and expecting my first!
> 3 previous miscarriages before I finally got a sticky bean!
> 
> A little info on this pregnancy...
> I habe PCOS, have already been diagnosed with Placenta Previa since it's right smack on top of my cervix, am on Pelvic rest until it moves off of it and my biggest and really only symptom has been severe nausea...
> I am due June 16, 2017! <3

Hey BAB!!! I was hoping you might find your way over to this group!:happydance: I am on pelvic rest also, due to some spotting I had about a week ago...But baby is fine so far... So glad to see you here :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

BABTTC123 - Welcome to the group! :flower:




Lunabelle said:


> anyone's nausea getting better already? Those of you who are a bit further along? I need some hope that this will end one day, because the nausea is worst by the day. Sorry for tmi, but haven't been able to keep anything down today.. slowly eating some vegetable soup and hoping that helps. What a nightmare today has been.
> 
> Catalyst- i keep being worried too that something will go wrong! just hoping that everything will be ok!

Mine isn't getting better yet but it is supposed to peak around 7/9 weeks so you should be going through the worst of it now, it should soon ease off.



Gagrlinpitt said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Welcome to all the new comers.
> 
> I had an impromptu appointment today because my bp was a little high last weekend when I went in and they told me to check it daily so I had one of the nurses at work check it today and she got 157/119. After trying not to freak out I called the office and they told me to come right in. I went to the bathroom and wiped and had some pink tinged cm... So of course that caused me to freak out even more.
> 
> When I got there they took my blood pressure and it was 124/90 so a little high but they weren't concerned about that. The docyor I saw today was amazing and so comforting. She said the fact we saw a heartbeat and baby measuring right on par two days ago, she is pretty sure the pink was from the residual of the ultrasound or the fact I've been constipated. I'm too keep the Ultrasound scheduled for December 7 and we'll know more then. She did an internal check and said there is no signs that concern her and my cervix was right closed and high like it should be. She me to keep calm, get a bfp cuff for home and just monitor it daily. I'm to take it easy and no sex until after the 7... They went ahead and did all my new ob stuff today and have me the script for all the blood work including pre eclampsia blood work for next week just to be sure. I'm so thankful they are being so awesome about all this and really helping ease my anxiety and fears about this. I'm going to try and relax and just enjoy every moment I can..

I'm with your doctor in that I don't think it's anything to worry about :hugs: try to put your feet up as much as possible and relaxed to keep that blood pressure down. It's just 8 days until your scan! it'll be here before you know it.


----------



## wannabeprego

BABTTC123 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> Mind if I join the party?
> I am 11+3 right now and expecting my first!
> 3 previous miscarriages before I finally got a sticky bean!
> 
> A little info on this pregnancy...
> I habe PCOS, have already been diagnosed with Placenta Previa since it's right smack on top of my cervix, am on Pelvic rest until it moves off of it and my biggest and really only symptom has been severe nausea...
> I am due June 16, 2017! <3

Welcome to the group! H&H 9 months to you! :dust::dust:


I am so very sorry for your previous losses!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aphy

Should I be worried about the fact that my nausea has totally disappeared today? I feel 100% normal and even my bbs dont feel as sore. Last night I had what felt almost like AF like crampiness but I couldnt pinpoint if it was in my uterus aera or more towards my left hip bone. This morning though my uterus area gets wave like feeling of tenseness which I always had when AF came. No spotting or anything though. Paranoia seriously kicking in...


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Nope Aphy - make the most of it. Symptoms come and go - mine did and baby is fine. I'm sure the symptoms will come back later or tomorrow x


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Betty...I can't help being nervous but I guess that's normal. Having slight nausea again now but very light so at least that is something :haha:


----------



## Lunabelle

Aphy my nausea comes and goes too! Sat I had no nausea whatsoever, yesterday was the worst day ever and today i'm better again. I don't think there's a need to worry. Maybe it's smth you ate or the time you ate thats making you feel better?


----------



## Lunabelle

Sambatiki- i will def be finding out the sex! We both think it will be a little boy. I would love either as long as it's a healthy baby. I would love to have the suprise at childbirth but I don't have enough mind power for that : ) 

Thanks for all your comfort ladies I'm feeling better today already! :happydance:

Gag good to hear that everything was ok! It is such a scary experience to have some spotting, but luckily it can be normal in early pregnancy. 7th of december is not far away, time will go fast! 

Are those of you who are having twins going to tell everyone you'r expecting twins? I saw some videos on youtube where the couple had kept it a secret, and it was quite a fun suprise at the hospital when there was actually two babies :haha:


----------



## rainbowsun

My scan is tomorrow and we'll be waiting to find a heartbeat. I'm understandably nervous, but there's also a feeling of dread I can't shake which is totally unnerving. We flew over thanksgiving break, and even though my doctor gave me the ok, I can't get over the feeling that I messed something up. Wish me luck getting through the next 24 hours!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy don't worry about it.. My symptoms come and go as well. This morning was the worst nausea I've had and a bagel and ginger ale had been helping me but this is the first morning I've felt that bad...


----------



## DobbyForever

Aphy your nausea disappeared because it came to hang out with me ><. I am so miserable. I want to lay in bed and not move.


----------



## Aphy

:haha: Dobby,I am so sorry you are feeling terrible...I hope yours also disappears soon!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Good luck for scan Rainbow Sun x


----------



## Girly922

Sorry yours has picked up dobby. 

Don't worry about it easing Aphy, it'll likely come back very soon. Lol. 

Good luck at your scan tomorrow rainbow! 

AFM: I've been feeling pretty good today, I had an early night last night although I'm still waking every other hour which doesn't help my tiredness. My first mc was at 6+3 so I'm getting a bit anxious this week. I think I'll be happier once I'm into next week.


----------



## Maries_s

rainbowsun said:


> My scan is tomorrow and we'll be waiting to find a heartbeat. I'm understandably nervous, but there's also a feeling of dread I can't shake which is totally unnerving. We flew over thanksgiving break, and even though my doctor gave me the ok, I can't get over the feeling that I messed something up. Wish me luck getting through the next 24 hours!!

Good luck in your scan tomorrow! 



Aphy said:


> Should I be worried about the fact that my nausea has totally disappeared today? I feel 100% normal and even my bbs dont feel as sore. Last night I had what felt almost like AF like crampiness but I couldnt pinpoint if it was in my uterus aera or more towards my left hip bone. This morning though my uterus area gets wave like feeling of tenseness which I always had when AF came. No spotting or anything though. Paranoia seriously kicking in...

No, I think is totally normal that ms comes and goes. This is my second day without much nausea. 

Well, I called to my OB/GYN office today to ask what can I expect in my first appointment. They only are going to do a PAP and fill the documents. :growlmad: So nothing much will happen. Then they are going to schedule my second appointment when they are going to be doing the US. Still I don't how far is this appointment so I will know this Friday. :thumbup: Hoping that at least I like the doctor. Based on my LMP I am 8w6d today so I can't help with the feeling that I am getting late for an US.


----------



## Catalyst

Lunabelle said:


> Sambatiki- i will def be finding out the sex! We both think it will be a little boy. I would love either as long as it's a healthy baby. I would love to have the suprise at childbirth but I don't have enough mind power for that : )
> 
> Thanks for all your comfort ladies I'm feeling better today already! :happydance:
> 
> Gag good to hear that everything was ok! It is such a scary experience to have some spotting, but luckily it can be normal in early pregnancy. 7th of december is not far away, time will go fast!
> 
> Are those of you who are having twins going to tell everyone you'r expecting twins? I saw some videos on youtube where the couple had kept it a secret, and it was quite a fun suprise at the hospital when there was actually two babies :haha:

I called kind of crying in a shock to my mum and told her about it afer our first early scan ;) dont think I could not tell. Also think it would not be fare to my sons.. and talk about them... cant wait to tell them! Going to after the 12 week scan :)


----------



## Weebles

I have an appointment tomorrow and I think I'll be getting another scan. I'm so nervous! I haven't bled anymore from the SCH in quite a few days, I even started working out again.. But I'm still nervous. I don't really feel pregnant yet so it's hard to trust everything is okay. I'm just worried.


----------



## Thejoie

All I can think about is chicken soup. I'm stuck at work for 12 hrs (2 hrs 45 min left to go) and I've been OBSESSING about chicken soup. I'm going to make a HUGE pot tomorrow. I can't wait. I'm obsessing right now. This is SO beyond be bizarre and weird! I have cravings but this is like a whole new level...:


----------



## vaniilla

Weebles said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow and I think I'll be getting another scan. I'm so nervous! I haven't bled anymore from the SCH in quite a few days, I even started working out again.. But I'm still nervous. I don't really feel pregnant yet so it's hard to trust everything is okay. I'm just worried.

Good luck with your appointment :)



Thejoie said:


> All I can think about is chicken soup. I'm stuck at work for 12 hrs (2 hrs 45 min left to go) and I've been OBSESSING about chicken soup. I'm going to make a HUGE pot tomorrow. I can't wait. I'm obsessing right now. This is SO beyond be bizarre and weird! I have cravings but this is like a whole new level...:

it's a healthy craving at least :haha: you can't beat some yummy chicken soup!


----------



## DobbyForever

Weebles hope all is well at your scan and that you can get some peace of mind

Girly I feel you. I had early spotting/bleeding around this gestation with my other pregnancies so I'm on edge. I hope this week passes by quickly so you can also have more peace of mind

Joie at least your cravings are healthy. Mine wants Taco Bell and McDonald's. Today is day three and I've been able to not go, but if I'm craving it tomorrow I'm caving lol

As for my nausea it went away as soon as I took a shower and ate. I'm really tired though. I have only been sleeping 7 hours (I need a lot of sleep so even pre-preg 7 was not enough) for the last few days


----------



## lesondemavie

Hi all :flower:, I've been hanging back, but I think I'm finally ready to join back in on a group again. I was with the September Snugglers 2016 back in January, but unfortunately that pregnancy ended in a missed miscarriage. Since then, I had a chemical pregnancy, went on to an RE, was diagnosed with subclinical hypothyroidism, went on hormone support, and am now pregnant with the baby that I hope upon every hope is my rainbow baby. I've had a good feeling about this baby from the start, and my RE is absolutely wonderful. We just had a beautiful scan yesterday. Our little teddy bear was measuring 8+2 with a heartbeat of 162.



*My EDD is currently 7.9.17* (based on how baby is measuring), and this will be our first child to love and raise the best we can. I'm going based on the baby's size bc I have crazy short cycles so LMP just does not work for me (based on LMP I should have only been 7+1!).

So jealous of all these cravings. I had some early on, but morning sickness hit me hard at 6+3, and since then I'm just gagging down whatever I can. The first few days, I actually couldn't eat a thing, so now I'm on diclegis. Still throwing up some nights, but I can eat some foods again so I'm happy. I felt like I've been starting to show a bit for the last week, and today I can tell for sure that I am. It seems far too early to start showing for my first, but I'm small and without exercise (my RE has me on no exercise bc of my history...I guess it can mess with your thyroid) I don't really have the muscles I used to have to hold everything in a bit longer :haha:. It's been tough for me, as I used to run half marathons and really enjoyed yoga/HIIT, but I'm in a better safe than sorry place with all we've been through this past year.

Anyway hopeful and just so thrilled to be here. Sorry for popping in late. Looking forward to reading back through and getting to know you all. I'm still anxious to get on to second tri, but jumping in and believing that this time I'll get to stick around for the long haul :hugs:

Oh dobby just saw that you have been through so much :hugs2:. Please don't compare your betas to mine. My BFP was at 9 DPO (didn't test before then), and based on how baby is measuring I think I just implanted super early. The rate is what matters most and yours looks great <3


----------



## Ellie Bean

lesondemavie said:


> Hi all :flower:, I've been hanging back, but I think I'm finally ready to join back in on a group again. I was with the September Snugglers 2016 back in January, but unfortunately that pregnancy ended in a missed miscarriage. Since then, I had a chemical pregnancy, went on to an RE, was diagnosed with subclinical hypothyroidism, went on hormone support, and am now pregnant with the baby that I hope upon every hope is my rainbow baby. I've had a good feeling about this baby from the start, and my RE is absolutely wonderful. We just had a beautiful scan yesterday. Our little teddy bear was measuring 8+2 with a heartbeat of 162.
> 
> View attachment 976759
> 
> 
> *My EDD is currently 7.9.17* (based on how baby is measuring), and this will be our first child to love and raise the best we can. I'm going based on the baby's size bc I have crazy short cycles so LMP just does not work for me (based on LMP I should have only been 7+1!).
> 
> So jealous of all these cravings. I had some early on, but morning sickness hit me hard at 6+3, and since then I'm just gagging down whatever I can. The first few days, I actually couldn't eat a thing, so now I'm on diclegis. Still throwing up some nights, but I can eat some foods again so I'm happy. I felt like I've been starting to show a bit for the last week, and today I can tell for sure that I am. It seems far too early to start showing for my first, but I'm small and without exercise (my RE has me on no exercise bc of my history...I guess it can mess with your thyroid) I don't really have the muscles I used to have to hold everything in a bit longer :haha:. It's been tough for me, as I used to run half marathons and really enjoyed yoga/HIIT, but I'm in a better safe than sorry place with all we've been through this past year.
> 
> Anyway hopeful and just so thrilled to be here. Sorry for popping in late. Looking forward to reading back through and getting to know you all. I'm still anxious to get on to second tri, but jumping in and believing that this time I'll get to stick around for the long haul :hugs:
> 
> Oh dobby just saw that you have been through so much :hugs2:. Please don't compare your betas to mine. My BFP was at 9 DPO (didn't test before then), and based on how baby is measuring I think I just implanted super early. The rate is what matters most and yours looks great <3

Congrats my dear great scan!


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome Lesondemavie!

So sorry to here about your history, but your little teddy bear is so cute! So glad to hear you are measuring well and the heartbeat is strong. Mom's intuition is supposed to be accurate so if you had a good feeling then that is a good sign :)

Thank you for the kind words re beta. I don't put stock in numbers since, like you said, it boils down to the doubling. I also could be two days off with O since my 1dpo was only a .2 rise and 2dpo didn't rise, so FF changes my o date based on setting. I'm just happy to not be tripling. I can not do the twins thing as a (most likely going to be) single mom.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Baby is 12 weeks 5 days. Heart rate 159 sonographer guessed girl but who knows lol! Way too early to tell for sure :)
 



Attached Files:







received_10154007287287109.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7









received_10154007287717109.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









received_10154007289107109.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5









received_10154007289367109.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww beautiful pics Ellie. Thank you for sharing! Are you hoping baby stays pink?


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'd be happy no matter what but we have a little boy so a little girl would be super fun. But statistically IVF babies are more often boys or so I've read so I think it's a boy based off of that but we'll know for sure in a few weeks if baby cooperates :)


----------



## Maries_s

Beautiful pics Ellie! I can't wait to see what my doctor says this Friday.


----------



## Thejoie

Welcome all the newbies and Ellie- those are beautiful scans!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting I did not know that about ivf BUT of the six ivf babies I know (all from three transferred: one single, twins, and triplets) they were all boys. Hoping your bundle stays girly for you :).


----------



## rainbowsun

Thankfully, our scan went well, and out little bean is measuring exactly 6w4d with a heartbeat of 123bpm. I'm going to try de-stressing a little bit, because stress doesn't help anything...


----------



## Aphy

Lovely scans Ellie!

Rainbow,so glad scan went well and everything is on track


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks everyone and congrats on a good scan Rainbow!

Dobby I did a lot of research during out first round of IVF but it seems that boys are just a little more common. I know multiple ppl with little girls from IVF but not as many as boys.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Marie!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Yay on lovely scan results ladies! X


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations on the great scans ladies! And welcome leson! 

Is anyone else constantly cold? I feel like I'm always under a blanket these days!


----------



## Maries_s

Girly922 said:


> Congratulations on the great scans ladies! And welcome leson!
> 
> Is anyone else constantly cold? I feel like I'm always under a blanket these days!

No entirely, but my feet are always cold since I'm pregnant.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So seven weeks hit yesterday and so did nausea... It's been a constant all day thing. Not bad enough to vomit but enough I feel queezy all day... The Preggo pops have been helping a bit but it's not a fun feeling...


----------



## DobbyForever

Girly I was just about to ask the same! I know it is winter weather but omfg I am cold AF all the time!!!


----------



## Girly922

Maries_s said:


> No entirely, but my feet are always cold since I'm pregnant.

My feet are usually cold anyway :haha:



Gagrlinpitt said:


> So seven weeks hit yesterday and so did nausea... It's been a constant all day thing. Not bad enough to vomit but enough I feel queezy all day... The Preggo pops have been helping a bit but it's not a fun feeling...

I basically lived on ice pops during my first tri with DD. I think the nausea is worse than vomiting sometimes. 



DobbyForever said:


> Girly I was just about to ask the same! I know it is winter weather but omfg I am cold AF all the time!!!

Exactly!! Remind me to get pregnant in summer if we ever decide to have a third! :rofl: You realise we're gonna be sweating our butts off come third tri right?! Lol


----------



## Thejoie

I'm always cold too!!

I feel great today aside from a bit of heartburn! My bloating seems to have gone away. I'm gonna get to the gym to get a run in and then get stuff to make my chicken soup!!


----------



## Aphy

Nausea back with a vengeance today for me and the only time is goes away is directly after eating for a few minutes. 

I also get cold super fast. This week we have a heat wave here by us and some mornings I have goose bumps from getting so cold,so weird!


----------



## Lunabelle

I'm always cold too! Feels like the heating wasn't on, but OH feels warm. 

Congrats on all the great results on the scans and the beautiful pictures! Good luck Marie for your scan on friday! Keep us updated : )


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats to all of the girls with great scan pictures! I am so glad that your babies are growing healthy and strong! :happydance:

My OB appointment went well yesterday. Baby was measuring 9 weeks 5 days and we saw a flickering heart beat on the screen! Everything with baby looks great. The second twin is almost gone, and is very small now. It will probably be completely gone by my next appointment at 12 weeks, I have only gained a few lbs since I first got pregnant and I need to continue to keep my weight under control. My blood pressure was slightly high! So I really have to watch my weight and my salt intake. My due date is now june 30th. :thumbup:

Here is my US picture and bump pic! i was amazed at how much the baby had grown since the last ultrasound! I could see the little arms, legs and face/side profile! Baby was so cute and it was so neat!!! :cloud9:


----------



## wannabeprego

Anybody else want to share their bump pics??? I hope that I am not the only one with a big bump already!!! LOL!!! :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

lesondemavie said:


> Hi all :flower:, I've been hanging back, but I think I'm finally ready to join back in on a group again. I was with the September Snugglers 2016 back in January, but unfortunately that pregnancy ended in a missed miscarriage. Since then, I had a chemical pregnancy, went on to an RE, was diagnosed with subclinical hypothyroidism, went on hormone support, and am now pregnant with the baby that I hope upon every hope is my rainbow baby. I've had a good feeling about this baby from the start, and my RE is absolutely wonderful. We just had a beautiful scan yesterday. Our little teddy bear was measuring 8+2 with a heartbeat of 162.
> 
> View attachment 976759
> 
> 
> *My EDD is currently 7.9.17* (based on how baby is measuring), and this will be our first child to love and raise the best we can. I'm going based on the baby's size bc I have crazy short cycles so LMP just does not work for me (based on LMP I should have only been 7+1!).
> 
> So jealous of all these cravings. I had some early on, but morning sickness hit me hard at 6+3, and since then I'm just gagging down whatever I can. The first few days, I actually couldn't eat a thing, so now I'm on diclegis. Still throwing up some nights, but I can eat some foods again so I'm happy. I felt like I've been starting to show a bit for the last week, and today I can tell for sure that I am. It seems far too early to start showing for my first, but I'm small and without exercise (my RE has me on no exercise bc of my history...I guess it can mess with your thyroid) I don't really have the muscles I used to have to hold everything in a bit longer :haha:. It's been tough for me, as I used to run half marathons and really enjoyed yoga/HIIT, but I'm in a better safe than sorry place with all we've been through this past year.
> 
> Anyway hopeful and just so thrilled to be here. Sorry for popping in late. Looking forward to reading back through and getting to know you all. I'm still anxious to get on to second tri, but jumping in and believing that this time I'll get to stick around for the long haul :hugs:
> 
> Oh dobby just saw that you have been through so much :hugs2:. Please don't compare your betas to mine. My BFP was at 9 DPO (didn't test before then), and based on how baby is measuring I think I just implanted super early. The rate is what matters most and yours looks great <3

Congrats on your pregnancy !!! :flower: H&H 9 months to you! 

I am so sorry for your previous loss!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs: Prayers that this is your take home baby this time around!!! :hugs:


----------



## Thejoie

wanna- what a wonderful bump and US!!! 

I'm 6w 1d so not much of a bump yet. 
Although, I am a pregnant cooking fiend. I've been craving traditional home made chicken soup- and while I was making it I thought- hmmm cream of vegetable soup sounds amazing now too. So I made it. And then I thought- cookies sound REALLY good too. So I made them too. Help! I'm out of control.... I hope my husband was in a mood for soup and cookies...

Here's a "bump" pic and a "I've been going crazy cooking" photo!
 



Attached Files:







444A55CE-9C88-48CC-A44C-EF1F337CC80F.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_9849.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 808malia

I am usually a very warm blooded person (constantly hot), and I am freezing constantly!!! I thought you were supposed to be hot while pregnant?! I am freezing, and I live in Hawaii which is currently about 75 degrees...:haha: I have my first official scan tomorrow at 8 weeks! I am really hopeful that everything looks good and hopefully I can see or hear a heartbeat!!![-o&lt;


----------



## Thejoie

808-I've been to Kihei- twice! And we did Kauai for our honeymoon... I'm slightly in love/obsessed with Hawaii. I'm so jealous you live there...


----------



## 808malia

Ya, I love living here! If I was on the mainland right now I would probably freeze to death!:haha: Your soup looks amazing!!! I have been craving soup lately also... Might have to make some up tonight...:winkwink:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

808 I'm sure everything will be great... 

I Just need to vent for a moment... We had an ultrasound Saturday and saw the heartbeat (111bpm at 6w2d) and baby measured right on.. But then I had some pink discharge on Wednesday and today.. Our next ultrasound isn't until Wednesday and my anxiety is just acting up like crazy...

I'm just praying we see a heartbeat again on Wednesday.. If feel much better about telling our families at Christmas hearing the heartbeat again.


----------



## Thejoie

Oh Gagrl- I hope everything is okay. I'll be thinking of you


----------



## DobbyForever

Wannabe cute bump and scan! Congrats!

Gagrl hope the bleeding resolves and bean is alright in there. Hugs

Joie you are tooooooned! Super jealous even at my peak fitness I never looked like that.

Only read the latest page left my computer charger at my mom's and responding to multiple pages is tricky. I'll switch to my phone and share a bloat bump lol it was massssive the other day I had the worst gas of my life
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8525.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Catalyst

No pregnancy bump just my fatty belly :/ so no pics. Have not seen any change yet or felt my stomach is larger so... and I didnt show until late with the boys. 

Went to bed around midnight æast night, felt hungry but thought it was to late to be eating at that time and just thought I should get to sleep and eat i the morning, something I would have done before pregnancy. Lay there trying to go to sleep and just felt more and more nauseus with hungry. Then suddenly a wave of extreme nause flood over me and I had to go quickly to the bathroom. Gaged and puged (so litle came) like 5 times. Then like 5 min later I still felt hungry. So I went downstair and got a
Half a sandwich.
Never thought that I would get sick that late in the day. But even with all the nausea I have never puged before during this pregnancy but been close and just feeling so bad you know.


----------



## DobbyForever

Catalyst so sorry. I also get really nauseated when I was hungry but rarely threw up. Supposedly higher levels of hcg and nausea are scientifically associated with pink bundles.
https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/predicting-sex-of-baby


----------



## DobbyForever

Girly that my was my first thought when I realized EDD lol but I am a teacher so my last day of work is 6/18 so I can hide from the heat indoors buahaha


----------



## Thejoie

Dobby- that's a result of an almost year long fitness journey. I started Jan 2026 after I gained a lot of weight after a bad point in life... I have lost about 8lbs and decreased my body fat to 16% It's been an amazing journey and I've learned so much. I hope it helps me have a fit and healthy pregnancy too


----------



## DobbyForever

I hear you. I was at peak fitness when I met SO, but it, too, was sparked by a bad time in my life. Unfortunately, I met my other ex before SO and while I firmly believe krav saved my life I have a shoulder injury that has never healed. So no more krav and gained everything back and more over this last year.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Catalyst said:


> No pregnancy bump just my fatty belly :/ so no pics. Have not seen any change yet or felt my stomach is larger so... and I didnt show until late with the boys.
> 
> Went to bed around midnight æast night, felt hungry but thought it was to late to be eating at that time and just thought I should get to sleep and eat i the morning, something I would have done before pregnancy. Lay there trying to go to sleep and just felt more and more nauseus with hungry. Then suddenly a wave of extreme nause flood over me and I had to go quickly to the bathroom. Gaged and puged (so litle came) like 5 times. Then like 5 min later I still felt hungry. So I went downstair and got a
> Half a sandwich.
> Never thought that I would get sick that late in the day. But even with all the nausea I have never puged before during this pregnancy but been close and just feeling so bad you know.

I literally have to eat every hour or 2 during the day so I don't get nauseous and light headed. Just part of needing to keep blood sugars consistent while pregnant which will help decrease nausea.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Here's my 12 week bump from last Fri:) my regular pants no longer fit but I'm not quite ready for maternity pants LOL
 



Attached Files:







2016-11-25_16.50.10_resized.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your bump pics with me girls!!! :thumbup: Everyone looks adorable! 

@Gag, I hope the spotting stops!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs: I had spotting also, with this pregnancy and with my 1st pregnancy, so I know how scary it can be! :hugs::hugs: Spotting is very common though and I am sure everything will be just fine! I will keep you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I swear everyone on this site has such cute figures pre, during, and post pregnancy!


----------



## Aphy

I have no bump yet and even my bloat has disappeared but will start taking pics from next week at 8weeks

Everyone else's bumps are so so cute


----------



## vaniilla

Catalyst said:


> No pregnancy bump just my fatty belly :/ so no pics. Have not seen any change yet or felt my stomach is larger so... and I didnt show until late with the boys.
> 
> Went to bed around midnight æast night, felt hungry but thought it was to late to be eating at that time and just thought I should get to sleep and eat i the morning, something I would have done before pregnancy. Lay there trying to go to sleep and just felt more and more nauseus with hungry. Then suddenly a wave of extreme nause flood over me and I had to go quickly to the bathroom. Gaged and puged (so litle came) like 5 times. Then like 5 min later I still felt hungry. So I went downstair and got a
> Half a sandwich.
> Never thought that I would get sick that late in the day. But even with all the nausea I have never puged before during this pregnancy but been close and just feeling so bad you know.

Oh no that's horrible :nope: keep some crackers by the bedside just incase it happens again :hugs: 



DobbyForever said:


> I swear everyone on this site has such cute figures pre, during, and post pregnancy!

Not me :haha: Before I had my first I had a pretty flat stomach but after that I had leftover saggy tummy, even I had slimmed down completely you can't make extra skin dissapear :shrug: I still have a bump from my second, add to that my weight and there is no way in hell I'm taking a picture anytime soon! :haha: I'm jealous of ladies with good genes who ping back post birth!


----------



## Girly922

808 good luck with your scan! 

Catalyst, I have to eat pretty late otherwise I just can't sleep through the hunger. I was awful with DD, DH used to bring me a bowl of cereal up to bed around midnight when if I didn't eat I'd puke. I don't seem to have the same level of nausea this time around which I'm grateful of.

I still had a bit of a pouch from my pregnancy with DD although I'd slimmed down a lot and toned up for our wedding in September. However, the bloat has started! I can't wait for this to subside, I feel so big with it. 

I had two dreams last night. One where we went to our ultrasound and saw twins almost playing together on the screen. Followed by a dream where I miscarried. My scan isn't for another 3 weeks, it feels so far away!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Thejoie

Oh Girly those dreams are terrible. It's just all the worries getting to you on a subconscious level. I hope that time flies by for you. 
12 days till our scan so I know how you feel.., I just want everything to be okay. Once that scan happens- I will feel exponentially better... 

For now my biggest thing is good aversions. I had an awesome appetite and ate very healthy and it's harder to do when you wouldn't touch half the food in your pantry with a 10 foot pole. I feel bad bc my husband cooked and I want none of what he made... I love him for cooking though- he's such a good husband...


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly I can relate.. I have my scan next Wednesday and even though we've had a scan where everything was fine and we saw a heartbeat I just have this vision of going in and not seeing a heartbeat... And I'm so nervous about it... I've been having some pink tinged cervical mucus and The scan even said a slight implantation bleeding, but I'm still terrified.


----------



## Girly922

Big hugs gagr! I'm sure everything is okay. The risk of a loss after seeing the heartbeat reduces to a tiny amount but I empathise completely! I hope the days pass quickly between now and Wednesday for you. 

Thanks joie! You guys are lucky they scan you early over there! My first appt is next Wednesday but had we not paid for a private scan in 3 weeks, we wouldn't get a scan until mid January which is so so far away! Lol. 
I actually got up in the middle of the night and POAS to make sure it's still getting darker after that dream :rofl: 
I feel you on the food aversions. I'm never sure if I'm hungry or nauseous or both. But anything healthy is really not appealing right now. I want savoury traditional English winter dinners, real heavy and hearty and warming. Like right now I feel the urge to make a stew. Lol.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

My OH has had to do 95% of the cooking too. Bless him. And I've been eating different stuff to him and my DD just to be awkward!


----------



## Thejoie

Blueberries for breakfast bc the only thing that sounds good to me is pizza and I am NOT eating pizza for breakfast. I'm gonna return in 15min and try again.


----------



## Maries_s

Can you believe that I'm still in the doctor office? My appointment was supposed to happened at 11 am but doctor start late this morning due to an emergency and now have another one :dohh:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Maries_s said:


> Can you believe that I'm still in the doctor office? My appointment was supposed to happened at 11 am but doctor start late this morning due to an emergency and now have another one :dohh:

Holy moly!!! Any updates?

AFM I just got off the phone with the nurse. I'm now on pelvic rest and not to do anything this weekend because I'm still having pink/brown tinged cervical mucus and some cramping. They will be following my hcg again tomorrow morning and again on Monday morning to make sure things are still progressing like they should just to help ease my mind.. And my scan is next Wednesday. I was also told to get a stool softner because I've been very constipated and they think that could be part of this pink as well.

Just praying hard that everything is OK with my bean...


----------



## Thejoie

Marie- are you still there?!? 

Gagrl- oh noooo I'm so sorry. I will be hoping that everything goes well and baby is doing well


----------



## Maries_s

Finally I leave the office at 3pm! Everything looks good, I really like the doctor he was very kind, patient and communicative. He showed me the baby!! With a tiny US machine just for me nothing official. He told me that based on how the baby look I am only 6w but we are not going to know for sure until my official US that is going to be in 3 or 4 weeks. Finally, the UTI is gone but I have and small YI (he prescribed me something for that). I mentioned him that my DD was premature so he is going to give me a meditacation at 15 w to try to avoid premature labor.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm lucky that my DH does most of the cooking already since I tend to get home from work later. Sadly, I've been sick even on diclegis, so I can't eat much. Had the fun experience of dry heaving at a restaurant while out to dinner with DH's uncle and family (who don't yet know we are expecting).

So glad I'm not the only one starting to show something. Whether it's bloat or bump I don't care, my tummy is usually pretty flat!


----------



## 808malia

Well my US went really well today!!! I got to hear and see the baby's heart beat!!! Measuring right at 8 weeks, so even though they say July 10th, I am going to keep my due date at July 14th... Here's my little 3d gummy bear:cloud9:

https://i65.tinypic.com/2yod4et.jpg


----------



## Thejoie

Yay 808! Wonderful scan!! Adorable gummy bear


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww congrats on your gummy bear, 808!

Afm had an early scan even though I know better. She said the sac was measuring fine and I have a yolk sac, which is good but no sign of a fetal pole. I know I'm early and honestly based on temps I may only be 5w3d but it still didn't feel good walking out. I did a beta just to see where it's at since I read online that generally you can see a sac at 1500, a yolk at 3000, and a hb at 10,000 and I should be well over 12k by now. Throw in the mishap with the weeks estimator giving me a 2-3 when I should have gotten a 3+ and I'm just feeling really shitty. Plus this means my edd is the day my dad died. And I finally stopped crying after like an hour. I feel so stupid for going in today instead of just waiting until at least next week.


----------



## 808malia

Sorry to hear that Dobby! Hopefully its just too early and when you go back in everything will be ok... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Thejoie

Oh Dobby- I'm so sorry you had a bad visit. You're still sooooooo early- babies sometimes develop a bit slow at the beginning. When do you go back in?


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. Deep down I know I shouldn't panic but sigh. She has me scheduled for the 12th. So I would be 6w6d (7w1d if going by my ticker/original O pick)


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby, I went in at what we thought was 5+2 but actually based on how baby is measuring now it was 5+4 and we just say a gestational sac with a great little yolk sac and we were happy about that. I went in the next week and baby was measuring 6+3 with a great little heartbeat. Hoping the same happens for you <3

My hcg should have been about 8080 on the day of the first ultrasound (based on it being 2020 the Sunday before).


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you. I guess it's hard to take my own advice because I know I tell women all the time it's ok. I read that it can take up to 6w3d to see a fetal pole so I feel better. It's just not usually me. I usually see it by 5w4/5 but every pregnancy is different. My beta came back at 15,901 so that helps the anxiety a bit


----------



## Betty.Rubble

:hugs: Dobby. This is totally why I didn't book an early scan... Too many variables. Sounds normal - and not too long to wait to go again x

Congrats on your gummy bear 808! X

9 weeks today for me. Getting impatient about telling DD but I have ordered surprise stuff for Christmas - t-shirt, book, I love my sister frame etc x


----------



## Catalyst

Dobby, I went to early with my younger son and didnt see much. But came back 2weeks later and saw heartbeat.
Where I live now they wont take you for a early scan unless you are about 7 weeks.


----------



## vaniilla

Dobby - :hugs: I'm so sorry the scan has just made you worry :hugs: hopefully it's not too long till your next scan and hopefully you'll be able to see a lot more.


----------



## Weebles

I'm so sorry you're feeling down Dobby. I had an early scan as well and only had an empty sac that was measuring almost a week behind, it was terribly stressful. My hormone levels were also exceedingly low and that just added to it. Top it off, my edd is also the week of my brothers death and since we don't know the exact date just he day we found him it's a strange feeling. These early weeks are tough to get through. So much worry because love is there from the very start but just a few days can make so much of a difference this early. They start as just a blob of cells we can hardly wrap our brains around the concept let alone see. I think you're just early Dobby. It's different when pregnancy is a surprise and you don't know until it's obvious but when your trying you know from the get go so it's next to impossible to be patient but it takes time to grow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Betty that's sweet you are holding out until xmas to tell her. When does the stuff arrive? Has she hinted she wants a sibling?

:hugs: you ladies are incredible. I think I was just highly emotionally yesterday as well EVERYTHING made me cry. But I slept for 12 hours and feel better. I'm just mad because I stupidly asked "so a week like exactly a week on a Friday or wait until Monday?" And she was like you know wait until Monday which is three extra days to stress haha


----------



## Weebles

It's also three extra days for your baby to grow. :)


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Agreed! Waiting those extra 3 days should give you a much better picture. 

Yes Dobby - she asked Santa for a baby brother or sister :haha: Thankfully! X


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Betty that is too flipping cute/perfect!!! Are you going to go with Santa and Mommy and Daddy got together (lol that sounds like a threesome but you know what I mean) to get you this present!

Afm my parents said I could move in with them the final month/right after birth so yayyyyy


----------



## Thejoie

Ugh. GI symptoms are full on. Nausea. Food aversions. Hungry but not wanting anything. Sigh....


----------



## Girly922

Betty, DD asked for a baby sister for her birthday back in October. She's going to be ecstatic when we do tell her, I haven't decided when we will tell her yet but it won't be until after the 12 wk scan. 

That's great Dobby! That'll be a big help once baby arrives. Try not to fret too much over your scan, so much changes so quickly this early on, I'm sure you'll see that little heartbeat fluttering when you go back.


----------



## DobbyForever

Joie hugs. I feel you. Baby has decided it no longer likes my healthy only diet. It was grease, grease, and more grease. Pizza, burgers, fries... my mom is from the generation of FTS you're pregnant eat whatever and whenever you want. Meanwhile my stepdad is like ummm you're really going to eat that 10" Hawaiian pizza by yourself 3 hours after I watched you eat beef teriyaki with rice,miso soup, and 6 ca rolls? Yes, sir. That's exactly what I am going to do.

Girly I cannot wait to hear how DD will react :). I looove it when kids understand and want a sibling. So cute. My mom is benefiting from my cousin having a second. The first (23m) does not understand why he doesn't get to be held by mom 24/7 anymore and is losing his shit. So now he'll let my mom hug and kiss him where before he would cry and run out of the room from just her voice haha

And I am thrilled. I have a two story condo and as fun as living downstairs on my sofa bed giving myself sponge baths every day sounded, both uncles will be home from college and my mom can't help but spoil us. I'm like super excited for this haha

I have also never made it to 6w/30k hcg without being a miserable wreck. Not sure if my body just figured out how to be pregnant or if it's going to hit hard soon but I feel really good as long as I stay hydrated


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm with you joie. You're right about where it started to hit me too (I was 6+3). About 9 weeks now and it hasn't lifted at all. Glad the vomiting is mostly just at night and the medicine made it so I could eat again. Anytime I start to feel even a bit better though I worry, so as bad as it is happy to have the reassurance. Bracing myself for another 3-4 weeks of this and looking forward to making it safely to second tri.


----------



## youngmamttc

I am just always hungry guys! As someone who has recently lost 80lbs and gained loads in my previous pregnancies my weight gain is a huge issue for me. Luckily I seem to be maintaining +/- 1lb. I just can't even look at salads and things. I feel like my fear of weigh gain is consuming me too much.


----------



## Thejoie

I eat super healthy and I can't look at anything that is healthy right now. Except blueberries. Those are okay. I literally want nothing to eat except potatoes and definitely no meat. I'm not even thrilled with the idea of cheese! It's so weird!! 
Luckily I haven't thrown up yet. I need to avoid getting too hungry though bc the hungrier I get the worse the symptoms seem to be. So I need to avoid extreme huger. 

I will admit the symptoms are reassuring that lil bug is growing and doing its thing but wow pregnancy is absolutely bizarre! 

It all hit right after 6 weeks...Im hoping there will be good days and bad days. Today was a bad day. Yesterday wasn't terrible. I can survive 5.5 weeks of this as long as there's a variety in the severity


----------



## Aphy

On a scale of 1-10 (1 being non existent and 10 being 'kill me now'), over the past 3 weeks my nausea has escalated from a 4 to about a 7. I don't have any food aversions or vomiting but the nausea is so constant! It will go away for maybe 20 min directly after eating and then it's back. Finding it really difficult to work like this...can't find ginger sweets anywhere either which is supposed to help. I have ginger tablets but they don't help at all. Please don't let me be one of those women whose morning sickness continues past the first trimester!

I hope everyone else is managing ok...


----------



## Weebles

I have this huge fear of weight gain too. I lost over 40lbs and kept it off for two years.. Best shape of my life. It took me awhile to conceive and I started to worry it was my diet and workout schedule so I cut back, gained 8lbs.. No biggie, it was intentional. I planned on not gaining any weight during the first trimester but at 10 weeks I've gained another 5lbs. I'm feeling chubby, not pregnant. It took me more than half a year to loose what I so easily gained back. But I get hungry, so so hungry. And if I don't eat I start feeling sick. DH says to listen, it's my body's way of saying I need to eat more. I have a history of an eating disorder and while I lost all that weight in a very healthy way I am battling with body dysmorphia once again. I feel like I lost that delicate balance between too much and too little. I think I'll feel better once I have a bump that's more than bloat, at least I hope.


----------



## Aphy

On a scale of 1-10 (1 being non existent and 10 being 'kill me now'), over the past 3 weeks my nausea has escalated from a 4 to about a 7. I don't have any food aversions or vomiting but the nausea is so constant! It will go away for maybe 20 min directly after eating and then it's back. Finding it really difficult to work like this...can't find ginger sweets anywhere either which is supposed to help. I have ginger tablets but they don't help at all. Please don't let me be one of those women whose morning sickness continues past the first trimester!

I hope everyone else is managing ok...


----------



## PurplePear

Aphy I'm with you on that one since the weekend my nausea has really increased my ginger gravol use to help but things that did help make it worse now :-( this is brutal. Fxed it all ends with the first trimester


----------



## vaniilla

Aphy said:


> On a scale of 1-10 (1 being non existent and 10 being 'kill me now'), over the past 3 weeks my nausea has escalated from a 4 to about a 7. I don't have any food aversions or vomiting but the nausea is so constant! It will go away for maybe 20 min directly after eating and then it's back. Finding it really difficult to work like this...can't find ginger sweets anywhere either which is supposed to help. I have ginger tablets but they don't help at all. Please don't let me be one of those women whose morning sickness continues past the first trimester!
> 
> I hope everyone else is managing ok...

I'm sorry your nausea is so bad :hugs: I could have written all of that, I'm supposed to be getting dressed now for the school run but I just feel awful. Have you considered a trip to the doctors?


----------



## Mrstruth

Aphy, 
I truly understand What you are going through. I have been placed on bedrest due to the morning sickness and I have been threatening a miscarriage. I have a blood clot that is outside of the sac. They said it is common and that although it makes you high for miscarriages. Most pregnancies end successfully. I truly hope you start to feel better.


----------



## Aphy

Mrstruth,how did they realize you had a blood clot? Are you supposed to be on bed rest for the next few months? I hope it gets reabsorbed or something...

I hope everyone who is in the same boat as me starts to feel better soon!


----------



## rainbowsun

Since this is an IVF pregnancy, I'm being brought in for weekly monitoring. I find it so funny that every week so far, I'm a nervous wreck right before the appointment. Then, when I'm told things are fine, I have 1-2 days of calm, before going right back to freaking out. I keep telling myself most women wouldn't have even had their first OB appointment yet, but that doesn't seem to help my sanity. 

Ugh, infertility + previous miscarriage can really mess with my brain :(


----------



## lesondemavie

I feel the same way rainbow. I have weekly appointments because of my history of miscarriage. I get a few days of positivity after each appointment and then I start to worry again. Just how things go when you're PAL. I'm glad to have the appointments so far though. They've been really reassuring. My horrible morning sickness helps as well. I hesitate to say horrible as I have a coworker who ended up in the ER for fluids several times and then eventually on bed rest for a month...so not that bad, but I am pretty tired of throwing up.


----------



## Maries_s

Mrstruth said:


> Aphy,
> I truly understand What you are going through. I have been placed on bedrest due to the morning sickness and I have been threatening a miscarriage. I have a blood clot that is outside of the sac. They said it is common and that although it makes you high for miscarriages. Most pregnancies end successfully. I truly hope you start to feel better.

I hope everything ends well, this is your first pregnancy? I'm really scared of ending in bedrest because I ended up with my DD at 33w and was awful and also I don't know how I can do it this time being an SAHM. 



rainbowsun said:


> Since this is an IVF pregnancy, I'm being brought in for weekly monitoring. I find it so funny that every week so far, I'm a nervous wreck right before the appointment. Then, when I'm told things are fine, I have 1-2 days of calm, before going right back to freaking out. I keep telling myself most women wouldn't have even had their first OB appointment yet, but that doesn't seem to help my sanity.
> 
> Ugh, infertility + previous miscarriage can really mess with my brain :(

I'm so sorry you're so worried, everything is going to be fine hun. And you are totally right of being lucky. Based on my LMP I am 9w4d (my doctor believed that I'm approximately 6w but it is impossible) and my first US is going to be in January 4th! :shock: so literally I'm going to be between 12 to 14w!


----------



## Lunabelle

Betty and girly that is just adorable for them to be asking for a little sibling! Such a great gift you will be giving them for life <3<3

Dobby I'm sorry that you have to ge going through this week with worry but if you are that early it's completely normal! I really hope that next week you will have good news! It will be such a help to be living with your parents! My mum lives in another country and I wish she was closer!


----------



## second.time

Sorry for joining so late, everyone. I'm nine weeks, due July 9th, but I wasn't fully embracing the pregnancy until my ultrasound this afternoon. Saw a nice big baby and a good heartbeat. We're finally telling my husband's side of the family. They haven't had any new babies since our son, four years old now, so I think it will be a nice surprise for them.

I totally relate to everyone suffering from MS. Mine was never this bad the first time and I've been stuck in bed all day some days from this. Unisom/B6 and chewing mint gum have helped immensely, so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed things will only get easier from here. We're traveling for Christmas and I don't want to be stuck at home because of the nausea.


----------



## lesondemavie

Welcome second! We have the same EDD for now (although I think my baby is just measuring ahead). It's crazy because you got your BFP just 3 days after I O'd, and I didn't get mind until 10.29...but last week baby was measuring 8+2 which makes me 9+1 today. We'll see if that stays true though. My RE thinks I just implanted pretty early, but who knows! I don't care really so long as baby is healthy right? :)


----------



## Thejoie

Welcome second- it really does make it so much more real to see that ultrasound. I can't wait for that moment. Having the pregnancy symptoms makes it a bit more real for me but there are days still where it doesn't.


----------



## Maries_s

Welcome second! :hi:


----------



## Lunabelle

Welcome second and congrats on the healthy scan!


----------



## Aphy

Welcome second,congratulations on the great scan!


----------



## vaniilla

second.time said:


> Sorry for joining so late, everyone. I'm nine weeks, due July 9th, but I wasn't fully embracing the pregnancy until my ultrasound this afternoon. Saw a nice big baby and a good heartbeat. We're finally telling my husband's side of the family. They haven't had any new babies since our son, four years old now, so I think it will be a nice surprise for them.
> 
> I totally relate to everyone suffering from MS. Mine was never this bad the first time and I've been stuck in bed all day some days from this. Unisom/B6 and chewing mint gum have helped immensely, so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed things will only get easier from here. We're traveling for Christmas and I don't want to be stuck at home because of the nausea.

Welcome to the group :flower:


----------



## Girly922

Welcome second!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Welcome second!

So sorry to hear the MS has got some of you ladies pretty bad. I've been pretty good with the exception of last night. I told DH I was feeling nauseous so he agreed to do the grocery shopping on his own but was asking for my input on the list... I had to dart for the bathroom but was only dry heaving. I think I scared him hahahaha, just the thought of food made me feel ill. After about an hour I was feeling better although not much of an appetite still. I did purchase Wusic on Amazon yesterday because after hearing stories of missed miscarriages freaks me out, I have another week till my next scan and I just wanted some reassurance that everything was going okay in there. It was free same day delivery and we tried it out last night at 10W4D and we found the heartbeat!!! It was music to our ears!! We were also able to record it so now I can listen to it anytime I want on my phone :) I highly recommend it if anyone is interested, it worked great and was a decent price!


----------



## Aphy

Feeling absolutely dreadful this afternoon...nausea is really bad. Not sure if it is because I have a migraine currently which also causes nausea. So my head feels like it wants to burst and my stomach wants to constantly heave. Not having a good day. Paracetamol helps nothing whatsoever for the pain so I don't have any relief. Tried lying down all afternoon but that also didn't work. Husband just sat down best to me with a drink and just the smell had me rushing to the toilet to dry heave. Feeling terribly sorry for myself at the moment :(

Sorry for the selfish post,I hope everyone else is doing better than me


----------



## second.time

Thank you for the warm welcome, everyone! Lesondemavie, that's amazing that your baby is measuring ahead of schedule. I don't think that's ever a bad sign! My baby was measuring three days bigger than expected, but I know I'm an early implanter -- I have crazy-short cycles and got my BFP only three weeks after my period.

They didn't change my due date. My son measured ahead too and he was born right on his due date, so we'll see if the same happens.

Aphy, I'm so sorry. The headache and MS together is a terrible combination. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## baseball_mom

Can I join please? I'm 6w1d today. First scan is on the 22nd. Wishing it would get here sooner. I had some anxiety yesterday because I'm not really having any symptoms and not feeling pregnant so I took nothing First Signal and it was blazingly positive so that helped.


----------



## Maries_s

baseball_mom said:


> Can I join please? I'm 6w1d today. First scan is on the 22nd. Wishing it would get here sooner. I had some anxiety yesterday because I'm not really having any symptoms and not feeling pregnant so I took nothing First Signal and it was blazingly positive so that helped.

Welcome!:hi: When is your due date?


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Nausea is getting better - eating better too. Starting to get cravings. The other day it was humous and veg sticks but today it's chip butties!

Hope you're all well x


----------



## Aphy

I am so glad you are feeling better Betty! Enjoy making DH run around satisfying your cravings :haha:

Welcome baseballmom! Don't stress about not having symptoms,hopefully you one of the very fortunate who don't have to suffer


----------



## Girly922

Welcome baseball! 

Someone please remind me why I'm having another? DD is being a complete nightmare tonight and I just want to hide from her crap. Why do small children have to test us so?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Scan tomorrow ladies.. I'm so nervous!!! I'll for sure give everyone an update.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Good luck gagrlinpitt x


----------



## lesondemavie

Woke up this morning just before 6 am to nausea, took a few sips of water, and then immediately threw it up. Feeling super sick today. I also have a mild cold and the phlegm is not helping the nausea &#128567;.

Great day though. We saw our little baby wiggling around &#128525;. Measuring 9+1/9+2 with a heartbeat of 172. Ultrasound pic in my journal - just so I don't have to post it a million times &#128518;.


----------



## Maries_s

Girly922 said:


> Welcome baseball!
> 
> Someone please remind me why I'm having another? DD is being a complete nightmare tonight and I just want to hide from her crap. Why do small children have to test us so?

I've been asking myself the same thing today. My DD is has been behaving very bad today! Hang in there mama! They're are just kids who wants to explore the world while we are so tired producing another human being. :haha:


----------



## Maries_s

Seems that today is the day of having bad MS. I thought that I was done with it but I almost throw up this morning while I was changing my DD diaper. :dohh: hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## Thejoie

I had horrible MS this morning but have a decent handle on it. I forced down an apple, then a cheese quesadilla for lunch and a CHICKEN SANDWICH from Mcdonalds just now. First meat product in days and it was amazing. I'm a happy girl


----------



## Girly922

Thanks Maries! Overall she's a really good girl, but sometimes it's like she can sense when to wind me up a and I hate it but I've found I've got so much less patience at the moment. I didn't realise how much I'd been snapping at DH until this weekend. I had forgotten how hard it is to grow a person. Lol. 

I'm thankful I'm still free from ms, however this constant hunger that cannot be satiated concerns me. I'm so worried about how much weight I'm gaining. I gained very little throughout with DD, I feel like I'm going to be the size of a whale before I reach second tri if I keep going the way I am.


----------



## Maries_s

Thejoie said:


> I had horrible MS this morning but have a decent handle on it. I forced down an apple, then a cheese quesadilla for lunch and a CHICKEN SANDWICH from Mcdonalds just now. First meat product in days and it was amazing. I'm a happy girl

Chicken sandwich from McDonald yummy! I had one of those last Friday and I wouldn't think too much in having another one. :haha: Glad you are feeling better now.


----------



## 808malia

Welcome Baseball and second! :flower:

Aphy- I totally hear you on the nausea!!! Mine seems to be getting worse... Yesterday I threw up at least 3 times, and was feeling pretty sick most of the day :sick: (usually just a morning thing for me) Can't wait for this first tri to be done with! But at least these symptoms are reassuring...

Anyone getting or already have a fetal heart rate monitor? If so, what kind and how do you like it?


----------



## lesondemavie

second.time said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, everyone! Lesondemavie, that's amazing that your baby is measuring ahead of schedule. I don't think that's ever a bad sign! My baby was measuring three days bigger than expected, but I know I'm an early implanter -- I have crazy-short cycles and got my BFP only three weeks after my period.
> 
> They didn't change my due date. My son measured ahead too and he was born right on his due date, so we'll see if the same happens.
> 
> Aphy, I'm so sorry. The headache and MS together is a terrible combination. I hope you feel better soon.

It's funny you say that second. I have super short cycles (avg 22 days) and found out at just 3 weeks from my LMP too. My BFP was at CD21 but 9 DPO, and based on my hcg I probably could have tested positive sooner, so definitely early implantation. What date did you go by? LMP just won't work for me at all, based on that I'm only 8+2. We know exactly when I O'd, because we were monitoring by ultrasound (+opk and bbt). Based on O I'm just 8w5d, but based on my RE's guess at my first ultrasound I'm 9w, and baby is measuring 9+1/9+2. I'm kinda leaning towards going with my RE's guess (which puts my EDD at 7.11 instead of 7.9), and just assuming my baby is just an overachiever :haha:


----------



## second.time

lesondemavie said:


> second.time said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome, everyone! Lesondemavie, that's amazing that your baby is measuring ahead of schedule. I don't think that's ever a bad sign! My baby was measuring three days bigger than expected, but I know I'm an early implanter -- I have crazy-short cycles and got my BFP only three weeks after my period.
> 
> They didn't change my due date. My son measured ahead too and he was born right on his due date, so we'll see if the same happens.
> 
> Aphy, I'm so sorry. The headache and MS together is a terrible combination. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> It's funny you say that second. I have super short cycles (avg 22 days) and found out at just 3 weeks from my LMP too. My BFP was at CD21 but 9 DPO, and based on my hcg I probably could have tested positive sooner, so definitely early implantation. What date did you go by? LMP just won't work for me at all, based on that I'm only 8+2. We know exactly when I O'd, because we were monitoring by ultrasound (+opk and bbt). Based on O I'm just 8w5d, but based on my RE's guess at my first ultrasound I'm 9w, and baby is measuring 9+1/9+2. I'm kinda leaning towards going with my RE's guess (which puts my EDD at 7.11 instead of 7.9), and just assuming my baby is just an overachiever :haha:Click to expand...

I'm just sticking to LMP! I figure it's the most convenient way to keep track and my baby is only measuring three days ahead, which isn't too far off, so I'm just going with July 9th. I can understand why you'd want to adjust your due date when you're a whole week ahead! That's awesome.

My son measured big for most of my pregnancy and then started averaging out by the end. When he was born, he was almost exactly the average size for newborn boys. The whole time I thought I would have a huge newborn! So I think sometimes babies that measure ahead will slow down with their growth near the end. But it seems like a great sign of a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Catalyst

Sorry girls. Been off b&b a bit the pasy few days. Just been sleeping.. alot!!! And when not I feel mostly nauseus or hungry or both. Puged yesterday cause I slept so long then woke up soooop hungry and was nauseus then caughed (and for some reason that motion makes me gag a litle) and that sent the nause to overdrive and turned the stomach so i hurld like 5 times... not nice.

DH has been baking xmas cookies and the smell and them are icky to me.. and I usualy loooove them!!


----------



## baseball_mom

Maries_s said:


> baseball_mom said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? I'm 6w1d today. First scan is on the 22nd. Wishing it would get here sooner. I had some anxiety yesterday because I'm not really having any symptoms and not feeling pregnant so I took nothing First Signal and it was blazingly positive so that helped.
> 
> Welcome!:hi: When is your due date?Click to expand...

Sorry about that. I'm due 7/31.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sorry to hear nausea and vomiting are getting worse for people, hopefully as you all approach second tri it starts to ease off.


----------



## Girly922

Sorry for those of you who are struggling with nausea and sickness. 

I had my midwife booking in appointment today. Midwife is lovely. Now just to wait for my scan date to come through, then I don't see her again until February.


----------



## rainbowsun

I shouldn't worry if I'm cramping without spotting, right? I think I'm just worried because the nausea has died down, and I'm pretty sure I had this cramping with my son and it's just my uterus stretching, but it's a really unnerving feeling .


----------



## Aphy

Rainbow,at 7 weeks is perfectly normal to get cramping. It's your uterus stretching etc so as long as there isn't any bleeding everything should be ok. You are so lucky that your nausea has died down!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Cramping is totally normal - I'm still cramping at 9 weeks x


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

First scan today went well... 130bpm measuring 7w4d.. So due date stays July 19... So in love with our peanut.
 



Attached Files:







You_Doodle_2016-12-07T19_40_39Z.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aphy

Yay Gags,so glad scan went well and look at that cute jelly baby! Adorable!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Okay so I'm going to have a little rant :growlmad:... I go for my next scan on 12/12 I'll be 11W4D... After the scan I just want to announce that we are expecting. I'm tired of feeling like I have to keep this exciting news a secret. Hubby wants to still wait till the first trimester is over but my thought process with that is after Monday's appointment I'm not even going to have another doctors appointment until I'm into the second trimester so we aren't going to know anything different at 13 weeks... Unless god forbid I do start bleeding and even if something was to happen I would still want to cherish what time I did get to spend pregnant. I'm just frustrated, I just want to celebrate my little peanut! :sad2:


----------



## second.time

Gagrlinpitt said:


> First scan today went well... 130bpm measuring 7w4d.. So due date stays July 19... So in love with our peanut.

Wonderful! So great to see that healthy baby.

Adorkkable, I think since you're the one who's pregnant, you should get to make the executive decision about when to tell people. If you feel confident and comfortable at nearly twelve weeks, that's a really typical time to tell people! Even the people who play it safe generally wait until twelve weeks. I understand your husband's reluctance -- I waited until fifteen weeks with my first because I just felt so uncertain. But you should enjoy your pregnancy and celebrate. Maybe after the appointment goes well, your husband will be caught up in the excitement and be OK with sharing.


----------



## Girly922

Great scan gag!! So glad your little peanut is doing well! 

Ad0rk, is he likely to feel differently after he sees that scan? I know men can be cautious but maybe that will relax him slightly more? Or a compromise, is there certain people that you want to tell first? Maybe tell them after your scan but wait until 2nd tri to announce to everyone else?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag Awww yay little peanut! Congrats!

Rainbow agreed so long as you aren't bleeding the cramping is normal

Adork, I agree. Everyone here tells at 12w, and that's just a three day difference. Especially since you aren't getting scanned again for a while. I like the idea of compromising by announcing to people who matter to you AND can keep a secret. If he doesn't want his family to know, don't tell them. My cousin told all of us the moment her pee stick dried, but they didn't tell her boyfriend's family until like 3 weeks later when she had her scan and found out she was 18w (she's a dumba** don't get me started). Right now, my best friend, cousins, and immediate family know but nobody else will find out until I know the sex.

Only went back two pages sorry ladies. I'm feeling better today but still like shit. Also just confirmed I will be a single mother so trying to process that emotionally.


----------



## Maries_s

Oh Dobby I'm deeply sorry to hear that. :hugs: 

Adork, I agree with everyone else. I think is ok to tell your closest family and you always can tell them not to tell anyone else. I already tell our closest family and they are not allowed to tell anybody else until I give them the ok.


----------



## Thejoie

Gagrl- what a great scan!!! Congrats!! 

Dobby- I'm so sorry to hear that. You are so strong and this lil baby will be so loved


----------



## Aphy

Adork, I agree with what everyone else has said...you will be 3 days short of 12 weeks so I wouldn't think its too early. I hope DH comes around...

Dobs, I am sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Wonderful news on your scan gags x

So sorry Dobby about being a single parent. Do you want to vent about it? X


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats on all of your beautiful scans! 

Rainbow I was cramping at 7 weeks too, but everything was fine. Like others said as long as you don't have spotting it's not a problem! :)

Sorry for everyone suffering from ms, my last few days have been pretty miserable too. This morning I had lasagne already at 10 as I could feel nausea coming and so far it has helped. Usually I have been sick a few times by now. Try to find your miracle cure so that you can at least have a break from being sick all the time.

I'm so sorry Dobby that you will be a single mum! That can sound like a very big responsibility, but luckily you will have your parents so close!


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Thanks everyone! I do think once we have the scan we will end up on the same page. I'm feeling better about it today, I think it was the hormones and exhaustion getting to me yesterday :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby I'm so sorry I can't even imagine...

Ador- in sure he'll come around after the scan. We won't have another scan until around 20 weeks so we will be announcing at Christmas and I'll be like 10.5 weeks. We are just telling them were area not going public until after the first of the year.


----------



## Girly922

I'm really sorry to hear that Dobby. I hope you're as okay as you can be, you'll be an excellent mum and it sounds like you will have a decent amount of support around you.


----------



## Thejoie

Woke up today without that "hunger over" feeling and later in the morning had a little brown spotting. Ugh. I know it happens a lot, and it's not bright red, and I'm not cramping. But UGH. This ultrasound can't get here fast enough...


----------



## Maries_s

Thejoie said:


> Woke up today without that "hunger over" feeling and later in the morning had a little brown spotting. Ugh. I know it happens a lot, and it's not bright red, and I'm not cramping. But UGH. This ultrasound can't get here fast enough...


I'm sorry of the spotting. I know the feeling but everything is going to be ok. Make sure you don't have any infection I'm pretty sure my spotting was caused for my UTI.


----------



## Thejoie

Definitely no UTI. It seems to have gone away, I peed and there was absolutely nothing abnormal. I'm hoping it doesn't happen again!


----------



## Mummafrog

Hey people! Sorry I've been off for a week or so, I have been so crazy sick and having my mum stay so I've been trying to vomit quietly because I really want to surprise her in a special way at Christmas :haha: the nausea has been rubbish and way more than my first pregnancy and it's harder with a toddler.. :sigh: also general dizziness and weakness and stretching pains. I've found healthy food SO hard to eat, it makes me gag when I'm trying and nothing takes my nausea away like burger and chips or pizza! It makes me feel so sad and guilty but I've just got to get through and on better days I shovel in as much good stuff as I can.. I hope baby isn't mad at me :(

I also had a scan yesterday, I didn't get a picture, it was an NHS scan because I was worried about some left sided pain I was having. Just one baby in there (phew!), measuring well with a little heart beating away <3 my little girl saw and she was so happy but I think she's forgotten now, we'll talk to her about it more at Christmas. 
I've got a private scan on the 17th still, I want my picture!

Finished uni/work for Christmas which is a much welcome break, hopefully some of the nausea will be better by the time I go back.

I know it's silly but I swear I've felt tiny tickles around my pubic bone.. I'm sure it's just something else though :embarrassed:

Dobby.. you can do it, okay? I believe in you mama, you'll be amazing and your baby will have everything it needs. Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## DobbyForever

Mummafrog sorry for the pain scare but congrats on the scan, and so cute that DD saw and is excited :)

Joie hugs I know spotting is terrifying. Happy to hear it was brown and has stopped. Hang in there

Ty ladies for the support. I feel better now. I don't want to get into details. I did some venting and found being told SO is an ass, while true and I say it as well, does not make me feel better lol. What does is a good scan.

Had my follow up scan and all was perfect. CRL measured 6w4d, so I'm just going to leave my ticker for now. Heartbeat was 128, so another old wives tale tally for team blue. Gyn was the sweetest. She let me keep 6 pics and listen to the heartbeat extra long
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8687.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Thejoie

What a great scan Dobby!!!


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby - My little one's heartbeat was just 118 at 6+4 and then this week at 9+2 it was 172! You just never know! Great scan and glad the gyn was nice <3


----------



## DobbyForever

True but I'm pulling for about so hard haha. I have heard that heartbeats are inconsistent. The same tech could scan you and get two different heart rates just based on the angle that they scan you at but anythung leaning team blue I will take hehe


----------



## Aphy

Gorgeous scan Dobs,glad it left you feeling better. Your sticky bean is already becoming everything to you which is how it should be


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby I'm so happy for you.. At 6w4d our babys hb was 111.. At 7w4d its 130. I've heard it's supposed to go up about 10bpm every week.. My dh really wants a boy so I'm hoping that is a good sign...


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay team blue!

So far the old wives tales lean blue. I have zero morning sickness (which is bizarre normally I am throwing up by week 5), my cravings are for salty things and heavy in protein, I have zero acne and my face has a 'glow', I'm not terribly moody but very clumsy and forgetful, Chinese gender using a lunar calendar says boy. When I got my bfp my intuition was girl, but every dream since last week's scan is boy. Oh and my mom had 4 kids, 3 were boys. My dad is one of five boys. SO is one of two boys, but his family tends to produce boys. And I read somewhere that family tendencies do have a scientific backing when it's heavily one way or the other.

I'd be happy either way but my mom has already confirmed what I already know: she wants a grandson.


----------



## Thejoie

I think about gender stuff daily!! 

I did the baking soda gender test and it said girl. DH thinks girl. 
Every dream I have says boy. Chinese gender says boy! 

I've had bad acne. But I crave salty foods. I'm not moody. No nausea but crazy food aversions. 

My parents had 3 girls. His mom had a boy then two girls and his dad had 2 boys and a girl. 

First US is this week. I'm thinking boy so far....


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo I was waiting to do the baking soda test. Does it "work" this early?

I'm getting antsy because I want to go ahead and Christmas present to myself do the bloodwork. The private gyn who does it likes to wait until 10w since sometimes it comes back inconclusive in week 9. I'm calling them Monday to schedule. I just hope he isn't on vacation that week for the new year =\. But I am going to make an old wives tale then reveal video


----------



## lesondemavie

Hah fun stuff! I will have to sit back and just watch all of the fun :). DH and I are team yellow. I'm really not a fan of gender stereotypes, so I'm big on the whole gender neutral thing. I don't want a bunch of pink frilly things for a girl, nor do I want only trucks and sports for a boy. We figure the only way to avoid all of that is to just not know. Clearly it will start to flood in a bit once we have the baby, but that's to be expected. I actually get a bit annoyed when my best friend and sister "tell" me what I'm having. Looks like it's going to trickle in a bit based on guesses regardless, and well one of them will be right. My sister says she keeps dreaming of me with a girl, and my best friend is going with the "empath" from the bar who says boy. Ah well, I'll let them have their fun, and none of it really matters so long as we have a healthy baby in July :)


----------



## DobbyForever

The empath from the bar idk why that makes me giggle so much. I hear you on stereotypes. I was a sociology major and took several courses on gender studies, and it's all lame. Could you hint to people/register for neutral things? My coworker was having a girl but she is like my. Hates pink and frills and had no problem telling people (politely) she would prefer purples and greens and yellows and pastel blues.

I only want a girl because I want to go through pregnancy with her. Even if So and I stayed together I would not share nearly as much of my pregnancy with his parents and hell no would his mom be in the delivery room. As for the boy, in Thai culture boys are more valuable. There's a saying that girls take care of their parents in this life, but boys take care of them in the afterlife. Only boys can be monks and guide people's souls into the afterlife. And they can only do it once, maybe twice in an extreme if need be. So Thais definitely place a high value on boys. I know my mom would be happy either way but I would like her first grandchild to be a boy.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm thinking of doing baking soda test this weekend. My intuition is girl, but who knows. I have some pimples, nothing horrible. I crave salty and sour. Sweets turn my stomach for most part. I really think it's amazing people stay team yellow. I'm too much of a planner and impatient too.

My ultrasound appt is Thursday. I can't wait to see that heartbeat and lil jedi looking more like a baby :)


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby - That's so sweet that you want that for your mom <3

I could hint to people or even make it clear that I wanted more neutral things, but people impose what they think is best anyway. I've experienced that already with the whole name change thing. I did not change my name when I married. I thought long and hard about it, and it was not an easy decision to make. In the end I made the right choice for me, and it is very important to me. My best friend this year sent her xmas card addressed to "The (his last name) Family." She was always good about putting my last name before, but I think now that we're expecting she thinks it would be best for us to just go by his last name. She played it off as a joke, but for something that's so important to me I didn't find it very funny. She happily took her husband's last name and I love that for her...I just wish she could love the decision I made for myself even though it's different. It doesn't bother me when his family does it bc they consider me part of the family and they don't know the story behind the decision or even that I made that decision. My best friend though, she was there through it all. She knows...I just don't think she understands why I wouldn't want what she wants for herself.

I think the same thing would happen with the whole sex of the baby thing. Someone would say to me, "I know you wanted neutral things but every girl needs something pink," or, "how else will people know he's a boy." I think babies are babies and it's not so important that strangers know if I'm holding a boy or a girl. It'll be totally ok with me if someone uses the wrong pronoun. As you said, stereotypes are deeply seeped into cultures, and it's hard for people to let those go. No matter the sex of my baby, I want them to grow up believing they can be anything...and if there's not a path for what they want to be that they can fight for it. I basically just want to impose as little on my child from the start (other than a sense of empathy for others, the ability to think critically, and a hunger for learning) and see what they grow up to be with as free of a choice as possible...and love them for it even if it wouldn't have been my choice <3.

I'm sure all of you current mom's are laughing a bit at the ideals of not-yet-a-first-time-mom here. I get that reality will be much messier, and that's ok. All part of it right, but it's good to have some ideals to strive for to start. Overall, I just want this baby to be my rainbow, and I just want to be a mom...whatever that turns out to mean or be for me :).


----------



## lesondemavie

Flueky - I'll still be planning a ton. I'm super type-A. My nursery theme will be a sort of boho wild reading adventure, we will have a name picked out (one that works for a boy or girl), we'll have clothes, diapers, etc. Everything you need for a baby. Really no need to know the sex to plan or be ready :). Hope you have a beautiful ultrasound next week <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I tested up a little that was so beautifully stated. I'm not a mom yet but I am a teacher. So while I know it's messy, your clear vision and love and passion are half the battle. I'm so sorry people impose still. I had that for a while once I moved jobs and my coworkers started getting into my business and giving opinions.

As for my mom, she was the best mom and is still so I'd love to see her glow with Asian first born male syndrome lol

Fluek can't wait to hear how your baking soda test goes!!!


----------



## second.time

Dobby, congratulations on the scan! So cool! I don't know what my son's heart rate was earlier in the pregnancy, but it stayed at 150-ish BPM from 12 weeks onward. This baby was at 167 BPM at nine weeks. 

Lesondemavie, sounds like we're on the same page in terms of gender! I also kept my own name after marriage (it just felt right to me, although I know a lot of women who changed names and are very thoughtful about gender issues). We did find out his sex at 20 weeks with my son, but most if not all of his newborn clothes are gender-neutral. We even had people thinking he was a girl because of his outfits sometimes. Now that he's four, I try to be open to whatever he's interested in. If he chooses a ruffly pink umbrella instead of an Avengers umbrella, no big deal to me. 

We're team yellow this time. It's my last pregnancy and I want to see what it's like. I'd love a girl so I could have one of each, but of course I'd love a boy too. 

The problem is that both sides of our family are very outspoken about wanting it to be a girl. I'm worried that they'll be disappointed if he's a boy. I don't want my baby welcomed into the world with disappointment! It makes me feel defensive and protective of him. Anybody have hints on how to graciously deflect those comments? I don't want to be rude, but I don't see why people express such a strong opinion when there's a 50% chance the baby will be a boy! It's not like I can change anything. I feel like they're trying to custom-order a baby. :haha:


----------



## Mummafrog

I'd just like to say, as a gender neutral/masculine identifying person, it fills me with joy to read this chat and think of all these little babies who will be free to explore and find themselves with the support of loving parents. Accepting and valuing your child for who they really are will give them strength and a sense of self worth and it's great that you're thinking these things through already. 
I personally choose to find out the gender because I struggle with bonding in pregnancy and it helps me project more of an idea of who is coming, even if gender really has no bearing on who a person is, especially as a baby/child! But we won't have the 3d scans as what the face looks like is what we want to be a surprise hehe :) 
I can't stand the gendered clothing either and will have an array of colours for either! My family is thankfully quite good at listening to us about that and try to buy different colours. I don't mind a few pink or blue things otherwise it kinda defeats the point ;) I remember my baby girl had a dark blue baby grow and she looked so beautiful in it <3 

My sickness has been slightly better the last couple of days and I do think I actually had a stomach bug as well but couldn't differentiate it from the pregnancy symptoms.. but I get really dizzy and weak sometimes and was crying in the bath today because I didn't have the strength to get out :( my poor partner haha. 

We have our booking appointment on Tuesday which will be nice.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad to hear your sickness is dissipating. :). 

I completely understand the bonding. It makes it real. And everybody needs something different to click. For me, it's the heartbeat. I love my baby from the moment the pink dries, but the heartbeat makes it real. But I have always fallen fast and hard. My grandmother says it's because the women in our family fall in love crazy haha.

It is crazy to think that I could know in one month if little Dobs is a boy or girl though. And as much as I wish I didn't cave tostereotypes, I'd be lying if I didn't see Girl Dobs doing mommy and me hip hop and Boy Dobs getting in hockey skates and football. I'd be just as happy vice versa but that's my mind's go to


----------



## Girly922

We'll be staying team yellow again, but I'll be having a go at lots of the old wives tales. Every single one was wrong with DD, everything said boy. Lol. Because we were team yellow with her we have a ton of gender neutral clothing and accessories. We also have a fair amount of boys clothes because if I like it, I put DD in it. She loves all things superheroes and dinosaurs so she doesn't complain! 

Got my 12wk scan date through today, I was impressed at how quick it came through. So scan date 11th January, I'll be exactly 12 weeks and it's the week of my birthday.


----------



## lesondemavie

Second that's lovely that you found out the sex of the baby and things still remained fairly neutral, and I agree that changing your name does not make you closed to gender issues. It's about choice and the individual/couple not about tyranny. My dream is that every couple feels free to sit down and figure out what works best for them and that all options are on the table including the traditional one. My husband had a really hard time with the conversation at first, which shocked me. For the 6 years we dated, I had joked about flipping a coin to choose which name we used if we ever married. Guess he thought I was just joking, but in the end I'd come around. I've asked him to hyphenate with me when the baby is born and then we can all have the same last name. I think he's warming to the idea, but we'll see. I know all too well how the thought of a name change can be very emotional. I get the whole feeling about the family being disappointed. I feel the same way about my sister and bff, but I think it's just fun for them and it'll all melt away when they first meet the baby. Have you told them how you feel?

Mumma - That's so funny that you said "/masculine identifying person." On those silly tests it guesses that I'm man every single time. I always find it funny bc even though I feel out of step with the mainstream image and I didn't fit into the girly cliques at school, I identify very much as a woman. I just don't think men have a monopoly on science and rational thinking and the outdoors. I totally get the need for bonding. I'm having a hard time with that bc I'm still just expecting to lose this baby too. Hoping the feeling will pass a bit more in second tri.


----------



## Mummafrog

Leson - I'm glad you did what felt right for you at the end of the day. I took my partner's name because I preferred it and all my family are divorced but his all have the same name so :) all that matters is it's what makes you feel right. 

Heh you can be a woman who is less stereotypical :) gender is not about what you do or like! But I am closer to trans masculine so it's a different thing. 
It's a colourful world, eh? <3 

Feel so sick.. but managed some house work and revision today so proud of myself :haha:


----------



## lesondemavie

Mumma - Yes, such a wonderful spectrum of identities! May I ask - so it's like a step further? I feel like I possess many traits that are considered masculine, but still strongly identify as a woman (just maybe not feminine?). Is it that you don't just identify with masculine traits but rather feel more male, yet choose to still identify as a woman?

And the joy you expressed is even more meaningful now :). I apologize for misunderstanding!


----------



## Weebles

Haven't posted here in awhile not but these last few pages have been so interesting! It's really got me thinking. I'm a team pink hopeful and it is honestly for no other reason than those frilly baby girl outfits. If this baby is a boy it's the baby clothes that will upset me the most. How silly is that? Of course I'll be just as happy and have just as much love either way but I feel somewhat guilty about having a preferance. I have mixed feelings about gender neutrality I guess. Clothing doesn't bother me so much, I plan to have a gender neutral and gender specific either way.. What bothers me more are the toys. I remember wanting a "boy toy" for Christmas one year, it was the only thing I asked for. It was given to my brother instead. I think children learn so much through play, I will have trucks and dolls for whatever child I have.


----------



## lesondemavie

Weebles - I guess the neutrality to me also means mixing things up a bit. There are no girls vs boys clothes or names or colors or toys. Everything is fair game. Toys are toys, and that stinks your brother got the toy you wanted instead! I was always upset that I was in doing the dishes while my brother mowed the lawn. It's funny what sticks with us right? Although I will probably skip anything super pink and ruffled just bc that isn't my style, I love that it's yours and hope you get your pink bundle <3. My nursery will probably just be very colorful. I've been eying this map for a while and if this baby makes it to second tri, I might just have to buy it!


----------



## Catalyst

We were team yellow the first two times. Now we want to know, even more since they are two. And it is only out of curiosity and wanting to try both.


----------



## second.time

I love little girl clothes too. There are just more options. Not necessarily pink and glittery, but little smocked sundresses or peasant tops. They make my heart melt. I have found that it's possible to find fun options for boys too. I stick to stripes, primary colors, or cute button-ups. In the winter it's especially fun because I can layer him in cardigans and sweaters. I know one day he'll have his own style and maybe he'll hate my twee outfits, but for now I love dressing him. He has some pink clothes too! They're designed for boys -- I think pink tones for boys are trendy right now. 

With this baby, we'll have so many toys around from my son that I assume he/she will end up playing with them. I really agree that if a kid expresses interest in a toy, he/she deserves to play with that toy, no matter what gender it's aimed at! I grew up with brothers and we all played with each other's toys. If it's fun, it's fun. 

I haven't really talked to my family members about it yet because it's just been a few comments here and there. If they persist, I'll probably gently remind them that the baby could be a boy and that we'll need to be ready to welcome him. I hope that when the baby gets here, the excitement will make help them just celebrate with us.


----------



## rainbowsun

Oh, the joys of not telling people you're pregnant! I got a call tonight asking me to volunteer to chair a summer program for the toddlers in our community, and I couldn't figure out a way to say no without sounding totally evil. The person calling knows I'm a teacher and I'm off in the summer, and she kept pressing, but I couldn't tell her the real reason. I guess she'll figure it out in a few weeks, but until then, she's probably thinking I'm a selfish grinch :(


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Interesting conversation in here.

We're staying team yellow - I found out with DD but that was a different partner and he was struggling to bond. Also had a 4D scan with DD but won't be doing that this time. 

We are team blue hopefuls but will be very happy either way. We have some name ideas but nothing definite yet. 

I noticed my mum would always tell my DD that she couldn't have certain toys or magazines or watch programmes that were aimed at boys - I quite quickly corrected her! If she wants to watch bob the builder or thomas the tank that's fine!


----------



## Girly922

I would love another little girly just so I could get all the cute little girls clothes out again. We tend to stay away from pink but I adore the little denim pinafore dresses with bright red tights etc. 

I think I was brought up in quite a liberal household in terms of gender equality. I was never a girly girl and grew up doing motorcross with my brother. DD has asked for a lightsaber for Christmas, so that is what she's getting.


----------



## Thejoie

Girl clothes and accessories are the reason I'm scared to have a girl! My friend had 3 girls and the amount of clothing/shoes/accessories/bows... I can't even. 
My mom (even tho she has no idea we are pregnant yet...) has hinted she wants a grand daughter. DH is the only male so his family wants a boy to carry on the name. Lol... 

My friends all have girls and DH friends all have boys so our kiddo will have plenty of each. 

I honestly don't care either way... 

I'm still having a little brown spotting every now and then when I wipe. Today makes day 3 of it. It's never a lot and hasn't really changed. It looks like clear discharge with brown to it. It's not present everytime I go to the bathroom either. I just hope everything is okay. Every time I see it, my heart sinks.


----------



## Girly922

I'm sorry joie, spotting is scary. Have you spoken to your doctors office about it? Only a few more days until your scan. I'm keeping my fx'd that everything is okay for your little bug!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry the spotting is stressing you joie. I would mention it to your dr but I really think as long as it isn't red or heavy your lil baby is okay. I know it's hard not to worry though :)

I'm really fine boy or girl. We tried for so long I just want a healthy baby.

So baking soda gender test this morning..........



Girl. Now to wait til gender scan to see if it was right. Have a good rest of the weekend ladies.


----------



## Thejoie

I haven't mentioned it to my doctor. Only because I feel like I know what they will say and my scan is Wednesday so I haven't called them. I told myself if it got heavier or red then I'd call. 
I'm just trying to stay positive


----------



## DobbyForever

Rainbow, can you just said that your family already has plans for the summer and you wish you could help out but you're unavailable? I know in the moment coming up with an excuse is never easy.

I definitely agree kids should not have to be told they can't have something based on their sex/parents' idea of gender. The only toy banned from my house are Barbies. I'm irrationally afraid of Barbies due to some parenting fails and I will not keep them in my house.

Joie hugs sorry about the spotting but sounds like you know deep down it's not worth panicking. The fact that it is still brown is good. But maybe hearing your doctor confirm you are ok might be reassuring?

Girly I looove that she asked for a light saber 

My fear with girls is also accessorizing. Whenever I dressed/got this girl I babysat ready for school the mom always had to change her clothes and fix her hair. As an adult I don't wear accessories or match clothes. Shrugs lol

I need to edit my brother's 11 page essay but the migraine is so real


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I had spotting a few times around 4-8 weeks and all is well. Monitor it and call your doc if it continues x


----------



## second.time

Joie, you never know. Your doctor's office might see you earlier if you tell them. When I had spotting I was worried I'd be brushed off but they got me an appointment within a few hours. I think most OB-GYNs are willing to take you seriously and put your mind at ease. A little brown spotting sounds very normal, but if it's causing you worry, you certainly deserve some peace of mind. 

The unisom/B6 has been a miracle cure for my nausea. It took about four or five days for it to kick in, but I can actually eat normally again! I'm loving cheese quesadillas and oranges right now. I still have fleeting moments of queasiness or nausea, and I'm still a little picky in terms of which foods sound gross or not, but compared to the days I'd spend in bed constantly, it's been amazing. I just take 12.5 mg. of the unisom and 25 mg. B6 every night. I'll probably try to wean myself off it soon-ish and see if the nausea has improved on its own.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Joie I had it to off and on.. Mine even was pink tinged. My doctor thought it was from constipation. 

As far as what we are expecting we are team blue hopefuls. There majority of our friends have little girls, although most people are predicting girl for us.

Anyone have any good ideas on sleep? I'm overweight and have had a lot of trauma previously to my hips from a car accident (part of why I'm overweight). I toss and turn all night because I can't get comfortable and during the day all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## Weebles

Gagrl, I have had hip and pelvis injuries as well. For many years I also had nerve pain too but that slowly healed. Or I just got used to it and can't feel it anymore. I know what you mean about the pain making it hard to sleep, I've had too many sleepless nights to count. A pillow between my knees would help to take some of the pressure off my hip as I sleep on my side. I've always been hesitant to take painkillers but occasionally I would and while it never really stopped the hurting I at least fell asleep. That's not an option now though, I'm really sorry. I know how painful the injury is and can be for years to come. I've also found that building up some muscle in my legs and hips helps support my achy joint.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

How about a bump wedge and a pillow between your legs? Also bath before bed. Check the room temp is okay for you to sleep in. X


----------



## Thejoie

Thanks for the reassurance ladies- it seems to occur only once or twice a day now and just verrrrryyyy slightly so I am feeling much better. Plus I have a new symptom! Smell aversions and nausea. 
The "hungover" pregnant feeling has left and is replaced. Still having food aversions But at least I don't feel like I'm going to die if I don't eat and then struggle to find something TO eat. 
Now I have the nose of a bloodhound.... 
I made my husband a roast yesterday in the crockpot and I wanted to throw up the last 2 hrs bc the meat smell was so strong!! 

Gagrl- have you tried a body pillow?


----------



## Weebles

Joke, I've had spotting/bleeding with both of my pregnancies. With my first they never really found an explanation, this one it's an SCH. Very nerve wracking but it's not always a problem. Your appointment this week will put your mind at ease, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Had my NT scan today!! Scan portion was normal, just waiting on the blood tests! Baby was active and a little stubborn, he/she wouldn't get into a good position for the ultrasound tech :haha: she was finally able to get everything she needed. We will be announcing later today!!!


----------



## Thejoie

That's a great scan!!! I'm glad everything is looking good!


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats on your scan adorkkable! 

Joie good luck for your scan on weds, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Lots of women experience spotting and if u are having nausea that is a really good sign. I had some spotting once after BD. 

Garl- have u tried if using a pregnancy pillow helps? I bought one that's U -shape to help me sleep on my side and it is the most comfortable thing ever. 

My OH has been frustrating me in the past month as he has not really believed how bad the ms has been. Until yesterday I had not actually been sick when he has been there so he really thought I was exaggerating the whole thing. I'm glad he was there to witness the whole nastiness yesterday because his attitude has completely changed! He just called to say he is bringing me some sprite and coke because he heard that can help with MS :hugs: <3


----------



## Aphy

Ad0rkable,great scan! Enjoy the announcing!

Luna,that's so sweet of DH to now be so consecrate and helpful regarding your ms. Men honestly just don't get it! 

No matter how often I tell DH how nauseas I am feeling, he still doesn't grasp it,especially since I don't get to the point of actually vomiting so I'm sure he thinks when I say I'm nauseas,I mean my stomach is turning a little when in actual fact,I would be hurling if I wasn't resisting it! The nausea has really increased this past week. I even went to chemist to get something that is supposed to help (it doesn't)

Getting nervous for our scan tomorrow afternoon. From the ms I assume I don't have anything to worry about but you never know. I'm terrified of going and getting told there is nothing there or that baby is measuring way behind the estimated date etc Fx for me ladies!


----------



## lesondemavie

Sorry your MS is getting worse Luna. I guess I'm lucky I've been vomiting since 6+3? I still vomit every day even on diclegis, so my DH totally gets how bad I feel. One day I didn't quite make it to the toilet. I would have but the lid was down. I think I had just had some strawberries. It was so red and it was everywhere. It looked like a murder scene. I was still sick but I couldn't stand the smell so I ran upstairs to vomit more while my poor DH cleaned up the bathroom. I was feeling better most of yesterday. I even thought I was going to make it through brushing my teeth and then all of the sudden it hit me. I threw up all of my blueberries and half of my dinner, went to bed for an hour or so still feeling sick, and then dry heaved for about 10 minutes before finally getting to sleep. I woke up feeling so sick this morning. I gagged on breakfast and I don't feel any better at all. Regardless my morning go to meeting is over and now it's time to head out and start seeing clients. Really hope I don't vomit in someone's home. That's my worst fear. So far vomiting mostly happens at night and in the morning, but I'm feeling today like I did the few days that I threw up several times all day &#128567;. Those days were all on holidays or weekends. This is the first weekday I'm going to have to try and manage like this &#128517;


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Great scan adorkable! X


----------



## DobbyForever

Gagrl sorry no suggestions other I agree with other ladies maybe try a pregnancy pillow. My mom LOOOOVEd hers lol and she got one that could transition easily into a nursing pillow, which came it super handy having twins.

Joie I feel you on the smell. Every time I come home from work I swear I can still smell whatever I cooked for breakfast but it has this stale air smell to it from the windows being closed and I slowly die inside.

Adork! Congrats on a wonderful nt scan! And yay for announcing today! How are you planning to do it?

Luna I'm so glad he realized it sucks ass. Have you tried Saltines? I ate a quarter of a box today all day. My stomachs were like wtf and I told them I had a stomachache but wasn't contagious nor had to go home but eating them would keep me from puking all over them hahaha. I'm sure some of my more with it kids are beginning to put two and two together, but I'm not saying anything.

Aphy do you have preggo pops in S.A.? I've never had them but I have heard good things about them. And of course saltines and ginger ale. Keeping my fxed for an excellent scan tomorrow! 

Leso, so sorry to hear you're having such terrible ms! But so sweet of hubby to clean up for you. Hugs. Do you find that something is triggering it or it just happens?

I'll finally join you all with the MS. I haven't been able to shake the migraines so yesterday I couldn't make dinner as I had LITERALLY run out of food. I had eaten all of the week's groceries AND the emergency meals I keep stashed for rainy days. So I went to bed on an empty stomach fighting off throwing up, and was trying to beat my nausea to work. Made it through the store but lost it once I got to the car. I have thrown up in front of two bosses, and those two bosses did not hire me back. So I am really hoping I don't get sick at work. Hence stocking up on the aforementioned saltines.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks for the suggestions ladies..I think I'm going to get one this week.. 

By the way I just need to vent for a moment. Tomorrow is my husband's birthday and the first without my father in law(he passed in April from congestive heart failure at 62 years old)... I'm am emotional wreck right now.. Just so sad his dad won't be here to celebrate with him. Darn pregnancy hormones.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I got my BFP on Nov 26... and Nov 27... and Dec 3. lol. I wanted to be super sure. Had blood work last week to confirm and I have my first ultrasound tomorrow morning. 

As of right now, my DD is July 22, 2017, but women in my family tend to be late deliverers.


----------



## Aphy

Pretty,welcome and congratulations! H&H 9 months to you!

Dobby,have you tried acupuncture for the migraines? They are terrible,I know but you can't keep going on like this and now the ms nausea as well...it's the worst combination ever. I'm grateful my migraines only happen about 1-2 a week currently. I haven't heard or seen those drops in S.A,will see if I can find any around here. Anything is worth a try,right?

:hugs: Gag for your father in law...I'm so sorry it's hurting currently. It is really sad for both you and DH that he can't be there. Vent and be as emotional as you need to be xxx


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome pretty!

Aphy no. I have a thing with needles lol I have a lot of irrational things. It was a lot better after I threw up, which is weird because I threw up the Tylenol. Shrugs

Gagrl hugs loss is hard. Just embrace the feelings and be supportive of hubs. Maybe do something in his honor? The last day I saw my father alive was my 4th birthday, and it honestly took about 17 years before I could even celebrate my birthday and be happy once I made that connection. My grandparents still leave a place in our pre-holiday meal prayer circle for my dad, and sometimes it's nice to just do that. I hope DH has a wonderful birthday


----------



## Lunabelle

Welcome pretty! Congrats on the positive tests! :happydance:

I'm so sorry for your father in law :hugs:

Leso, how sweet of him to clean the toilet for you! 

Dobby- yeah I always take saltines with me to work and eat some just before class. They really help : )


----------



## Aphy

Our little alien measuring 8+5 and EDD July 20th but c-section will be 1-2 weeks earlier. All looking good!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2741.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Thejoie

Aphy that's a great scan!!! 

I can't wait till tomorrow for mine. I'm praying so hard for good news!


----------



## Girly922

Beautiful scan aphy! 

Good luck tomorrow joie! How has your spotting been? 

I haven't been online as much this week. I'm getting rather nervous now for my scan next week. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Aphy

I'm sure your scan will go well Joie! 

Hope tomorrow comes fast for you and that next week comes fast for Girly

I wish doctor hadn't been so rushed,our appointment lasted maximum 10 min from walking into office to leaving it. He said it's still too early for placenta so can't play guess with Ramzi method yet and I thought the heart rate would be on the print out but it isn't &#128532; Next scan 04 Jan


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Yay aphy!! So excited for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aphy my doc told me the same thing at my 6w5 but the Ramzi site says you have to find it between 6-8 no later than 9 weeks so I was very confused lol. But congrats on the great scan! Sorry the doctor rushed you :(

Joie I agree sending good vibes for your scan but your hormones/symptoms sound really on point. Hopefully they can find the source of the spotting and it resolves.

Girly hoping the week flies by! My official first prenatal is next week as well but not until Friday. The nice thing is I get my two week winter break starting next Thursday. And man do I need it lol.


----------



## second.time

Aphy, congratulations on your scan! That's wonderful. And good luck to those of you with scans coming up -- walking out of a good scan is such a huge relief and a great feeling.

My next visit is on January 3rd. I have no idea whether they'll give me a quick scan then or just rely on the doppler. At my last OB-GYN, they only had an initial in-office scan and then used the doppler at all the other visits, but maybe this practice is different? 

With my first pregnancy I had an NT scan at 12 weeks but my doctor hasn't mentioned it yet. I know they do a blood test at around 14 weeks, so maybe that takes the place of the NT scan? And if it's low-risk, they don't bother with an ultrasound? I wish I could look forward to the NT scan in a couple of weeks -- although I switch to 12 weeks on Christmas.


----------



## Weebles

Adorkable and Aphy, such cute scans! 

I just realized I never posted my 9 week one. Oh well. I think I am having another tomorrow so I'll just update then. I'm getting nervous as usual.


----------



## Catalyst

Im having 12week scan a week from today and Im geting nervus. Just so afraid... theyr gone, one is gone, somethings wrong and so on... sonexcited to tell my boyd after the scan but so afraid I will not be able to cause I might get bad news.
Sometimes I feel time flys and it will be soon over other times it cany come here soon enaugh!!!


----------



## Thejoie

I'm still having scant brown/tan spotting. Definitely not a lot but every now and then... there it is. Woke up today feeling really good so of course that worried me even more. 
It's so nerve wrecking. I really hope after tomorrow's scan I can relax and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## Maries_s

Thejoie said:


> I'm still having scant brown/tan spotting. Definitely not a lot but every now and then... there it is. Woke up today feeling really good so of course that worried me even more.
> It's so nerve wrecking. I really hope after tomorrow's scan I can relax and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy.

I'm so sorry you are getting more worried. I'm sure tomorrow you are going to receive good news. You always can try to do a pregnancy test at home to ease your mind.


----------



## lesondemavie

My little overachiever is measuring yet another day ahead with a strong heartbeat. Starting to look more like a baby too!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww so cute how far along are you again?

Hugs to all the nervous moms


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah sorry thought I included that info! Baby is measuring 10+3. 

RE's guess from my first ultrasound has me at 10 weeks exactly, O day (from bbt, opk, and ultrasound) has me at 9+5, and LMP would put me at 9+2.

I'm sticking with the RE's guess and saying I'm 10 weeks today.

The vomiting is usually triggered by brushing my teeth in the back or taking a vitamin, although yesterday I think it was coughing, and probably from an empty stomach when I wake up in the middle of the night and vomit. My RE said today that I just need to take a bit of something every 10-15 minutes, no big meals. The problem is that I supervise in-home programs for kids with autism, and so I'm typically in client homes for 3 hours at a time in the afternoon. We have a no food policy during sessions...so not really sure how my staff will take to me snacking all of the sudden mid-session. Earlier around 6 weeks I could just suck on a candy, but that doesn't do the trick anymore.


----------



## second.time

Lesonde, congrats on the wonderful scan! How cool. This might be a stretch, but mint gum helped my nausea a lot. Something about the flavor helped distract me from the queasiness and would settle my stomach almost instantly. Would chewing gum be acceptable during your sessions? I'm sorry you're having to deal with such horrible MS.

Joie, I hope your scan tomorrow gives you peace of mind!


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks for the tip second, but gum, like the candy, isn't really doing the trick anymore. The ginger ale/root beer doesn't help anymore either. Feels like I need a bit more than just sugar and liquid these days. Going to the grocery store to pick up cereal, string cheese, and some other snacks I can keep on hand. Protein seems to help more since it sits in there longer, so I've been having yougurt for breakfast and string cheese or a cheese and cracker plate as a snack. Meats are generally hard for me to eat still, but every now and again I can get something down. My friend recommended ice cream just before bed (since I've been waking up now several times a night to vomit), and the RE said to take a bite of something anytime I stir even if it's the middle of the night and I'm only half awake. Going to see at session today if I can pull off running to my car or sneaking a bite in the bathroom every 30-40 minutes. I think if I can keep something in there until dinner/bed I might be ok tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Thejoie

Lesond- what a lil cute scan!!! Definitely less gummy bear/alien and more baby!! So wonderful! 

Brushing my teeth was horrible all weekend... and I have to have my husband fish out my prenatal bc the smell triggers my gag reflex and I have to mentally prepare myself for 10 min to take the pill. 

I have to say I'm so grateful for this group. It's been such a great support.


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats leson and aphy for your scsns! Such cute pictures!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Joie! I think everything will be fine since u still have nausea and aversions! When I had a MMC I didn't have any nausea or food aversions. Let us know how it goes!

Today has been pretty miserable! We had a xmas dinner to go to, drove 40min to the location when I started gagging and feeling awful. I was gutted because I had been feeling fine the whole day, think I was just getting too hungry at that point. We decided not to take the risk of me being sick in the restaurant and turned around... luckily because I was sick twice when we got home. Tried everything, but eventually only ice cream and hot chocolate stayed down..so Leson I def think ice cream helps!


----------



## 808malia

Well I did the baking soda gender test today and got boy results! Should be fun to see if they are right or not :haha:


----------



## second.time

I'd never heard of the baking soda test! It sounds like a pretty easy one to do. I didn't end up doing any at-home gender tests with my son. The only prediction I had was the Chinese gender chart, which said boy (and was right, of course). 

I'll be interested to hear if your test was right.


----------



## baseball_mom

Congratulations on all the cute scans! I can't wait to get mine next week so I could breathe a little better. I'm having anxiety every couple of days and am still testing to make me feel better. I guess without that scan confirming everything is ok is my problem.


----------



## DobbyForever

Leso ty I wasn't sure if I just missed it. I'm so sorry. I know how you feel. My students are definitely questioning why I'm suddenly drained and eating all day. If you can hide stuff around and eat it on the sly definitely go for it. Is there a logic behind the ice cream before bed? I am starting to wake up feeling icky.

808 oooo fun excited to see if bean turns out to be a boy.

Joie we got your back! :)

I forgot who asked about sleep support but I'm starting to get achy and tossy. I don't have a preg pillow just tons of pillows on my bed. I find one behind my back, one under my head, and one ticked under my side/belly supporting my belly bloat definitely helps

I love my mom though I was ranting about how shitty I am feeling and she was like you need to take care of your baby so if you need anything just tell us.


----------



## Lunabelle

Dobby it's priceless having the support from parents!

That christmas meal failure yesterday made me think how many of you are avoiding social gatherings due to nausea? My nausea is vicious and attacks with little warning, even if it is under control for most of the time. Or do you have any precautions to ensure you won't be sick? I think yesterday the only thing I could have done would have been to eat before going out, which kinda defeats the point of going for a big meal, even crackers did not help at that point. We have another gathering planned for saturday and I really want to go, but wonder if Im being silly even attempting going for a meal, if I should just play house elf until the nausea stops completely... :(


----------



## Aphy

My nausea seems to be really behaving itself these past 2 days for which I am extremely grateful and hoping for all it's worth that it doesn't come back full force again which is all likely since I still have a couple of weeks to go until out of the first trimester. Fx! Fortunately I haven't had any food aversions etc but that might start later on. TMI but what I do have today is extreme crampiness,bloatedness and constipation. It's painful as hell! I am literally going to bathroom every 5 min cause as soon as I get up,it feels like I need to go again

So far the only "social" occasion I have skipped was the offer to walk around golf course with DH and friends while they played and since my nausea was bad,I said no. But went this afternoon for lunch with a friend and even managed to eat fish which I was skeptical about


----------



## baseball_mom

As if I wasn't worried enough about this pregnancy, I started having red spotting this morning. Ugh. I'm hoping to make it through this pregnancy with a healthy baby and my sanity!


----------



## Maries_s

baseball_mom said:


> As if I wasn't worried enough about this pregnancy, I started having red spotting this morning. Ugh. I'm hoping to make it through this pregnancy with a healthy baby and my sanity!

Probably is noting hun. But if is red you should call your doctor. :hugs:


----------



## rainbowsun

I had my first appointment with the OB, after graduating from the IVF clinic, and baby looked good. The only issue was that the heartbeat was 189, and even though my OB said that was fine, it's freaking me out...


----------



## lesondemavie

So I ended up just keeping cheerios in my jacket pocket and sneaking a few every 10-15 minutes. The kids didn't notice (I figured cheerios wouldn't be that coveted and if they were it's something that most kids can have). I think it worked. I was still nauseated and I almost threw up in their toilet, but I didn't. I think my staff noticed the munching a bit, but they didn't say anything. I kept snacking on cheerios and chips on my hour drive home, and then slowly ate ramen for dinner. I passed out on the couch, and then when DH woke me to go to bed I brought a pop tart up with me. I woke up at 12 and 2 and 3 and 4, but instead of just trying to go back to sleep and then ultimately vomiting, I took a bite of pop tart and then curled back up for sleep. Woke up this morning feeling ok, still just on the edge like if I miss taking a bite I'll vomit, but so far no throwing up. Hopefully I have this figured out now. It's a bit exhausting (I've trained myself to not snack so this is tough for me), but it's better than vomiting. I also usually eat really healthfully, but right now it's just whatever I can stomach/whatever makes me feel better.

So yea Luna after my experience yesterday it was definitely the empty stomach and snacking regularly could have helped. I think we just have to forget about eating big meals for now.


----------



## Weebles

11 weeks and 5 days. Baby waved a few times and everything is looking really good. I've got a bad cold though and I'm just feeling so run down. Hope everyone and their bumps are doing well.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4368.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Girly922

Cute scan weebles! Sorry you're suffering with a cold though


----------



## baseball_mom

I called the doctor's office to let them know about the bleeding and they wanted me to come in. The doctor examined me and said she didn't see any active bleeding and my uterus was enlarged like it should be. I have an ultrasound in an hour and a half. She said because I'm only 7 weeks that the heartbeat might not be heard on the ultrasound so not to worry I would just come back in a week. I'm praying that when I go today that everything is ok and they can hear the heartbeat so I can stop stressing so much.


----------



## Weebles

You must be so scared bbmom.. I hope everything is okay and I'm glad they're getting you in quick. I had an SCH that caused me to bleed/spot for weeks but they'll be able to see that on your scan. I think not seeing any active bleeding is a good sign.


----------



## Catalyst

Been having a cold and fever the past three days. Not been able to do what was planned this week. So relieved I was able to buy xmas outfits for the boys on sunday. 
They are doing my bloodwork on friday, testing my bloodsugar. Will be fasting and that will be so hard! If I dont eat my ms roars it ugly head and I have puged cause I was hungry and didnt get food fast enaugh.
So looking forward to that.. or not.. Just hope the fever will be gone and I will feel better by then.


----------



## second.time

Baseballmom, I'm sorry you're dealing with this but I'm glad your doctor is being so proactive. I had bleeding around 6-7 weeks with my first. Bad cramping and fairly heavy bright red spotting. I never got a good explanation for why it happened, but thankfully it didn't happen again and all was well. I was shocked to see a heartbeat on the ultrasound! I'll be hoping your scan goes perfectly.

Rainbowsun, if your doc thinks it's a fine heartbeat, I'm sure it is! Think how many heartbeats doctors see through the course of a normal day -- they'd tell you if something was wrong. Heartbeats are at their fastest peak around 8-9 weeks, correct? And they can be faster/slower based on so many little factors.

Weebles, wonderful scan! So cute.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ugh!!!!!! I just had a stink bug crawl down my hair, fall off my shoulder, and land on my sweater... Needless to say I freaked out.. A lot.


----------



## Aphy

:haha: I'm sure whoever was with you found it very amusing to watch. Least it went into your sweater and not in your ear or face,yuck!


----------



## baseball_mom

The ultrasound went great!! They didn't see any reason for the bleeding. The baby is fine. The heartbeat was at 116 so I still have to go back on the 22nd because they want it over 120. I could not be more thrilled that everything is ok! They did change my due date to 8/6 though which didn't surprise me because I know I ovulate late and it took me longer to get a positive test. So I'm more like 6 weeks. I need to figure out how to change all my apps based on a due date instead of a LMP date. Thank you all for the support!
 



Attached Files:







Baby#3.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Thejoie

Baseball- I'm so glad you updated and everything is okay!!! 

Weebles- that's such a great scan pic!!! 

I'm leaving the house in 50 minutes. I can't freaking WAIT to get this US done!


----------



## baseball_mom

Enjoy your scan joie! It's amazing to see and watch the heart beating!


----------



## lesondemavie

Excellent news bball! My LO's heartbeat was just 115 at 6+3. I was a bit worried and wanted it up over 120 at that time but the RE said anything over 100 was good for that early. Sure enough all was well. The heartbeat was 142 at 8+2 and then 175 at 9+2! Hoping that little heart just takes off next week like it did for me <3


----------



## Thejoie

Lil bug is perfect!! 7w 5d HR 156! 

Feel sooooo relieved. Maybe now I can try to enjoy the day So i feel good!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0234.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Leso so glad you were able to get your snack on and that the nausea was better controlled today

Weebles yay for the scan!!! So sorry about the cold. I hope you feel better.

Catalyst, sorry to hear about the cold but congrats on getting your Christmas shopping done! FXed for a good result from your bloodwork

Rainbow I agree heartbeats can vary, and even the same baby in the same timeframe can measure differently just based on the angle of the scan. 100-180 is the average, but being a little over Im sure is perfectly fine.

Gag, Im so sorry. I would freak out as well.

Baseballmom, Im glad they got you in quickly and you got to see your baby and the heartbeat! Im surprised they want to rescan you. Like I said above my gyn said 100-180 is the normal range for heartbeats. Im glad you have some clarity on your gestation. I remember you mentioning you werent 100% on it.

Joie Im so happy you measured right on and all was perfect! Congrats!

So much good news today :)


----------



## Flueky88

Theo great scan and heartbeat!! It's such a relief isn't it?

Bbm, I believe it's normal that early for the heartbeat of baby. But I'm glad you get another scan soon to make sure.


----------



## Catalyst

Grate scans ladies :) so hapou for you.

This cold seems to be teducing. At least I dont have sorr throat anymore and fever is going down but still caugh and stuffy nose.
And caugh makes me sometimes gag and it tutnea my stk ach upasite down. Made me hurl couple of times.
So thia morning since DH had to work realy late I got the boys to their schools. On the way home just few metera from the driveway I start to caugh.. alot.. and end up gaging and then I was just thinking "omg goin to hurl almost home got to get home" I managed to park the car and then open the door and get out the hurled on the driveway.. then ran inn and hurled there in the downstairs toilet. Ugh... so so so over feeling like this.

Few things that ms ia bothering me now.... tomorrow I have bloodwork but habe to fast for it. I always wake up feeling hungry and nauseus and if not eat I hurl. So that will be a fun morning for me. Then there is the holiday... I am going to drive to our old hometown where we grew up and our parents and some of our siblings live. It is about 5 hour drive I think and In starting to get nervus. Im so sensitive for things so I am seeing my self geting motionsickness for the first time and hurling on the way. Then there is a tradition here. December 23rd there is this fish thing we eat.. it smella horrible and I know ppl from other plazez would think we are crazy for eating it. I usualy het different fish but I am afraid I might not hande the smell. Im realy sensitive to smell. Then xmas dinner. My mum has to change her plans about the desset cause there i something in it I am not allowed to eat causr Im pg. Been telling her to just make what they usualy do (sherry trifle) and I will just bring icecream for me :) but she just keeps trying to find something for all. And Im afraid I wont be able to eat or enjoy xmas dinner... food aversions and ms!

Anyone els stressing about stuff like that? Im maby just silly?


----------



## second.time

Joie and baseball, congratulations on the scans! Such good news.

Catalyst, I'm also nervous about Christmas traveling. We're doing a two-leg trip to see different relatives. I've stocked up on preggie drops and other things that help nausea, but it's still daunting to think about being in the car for a long time. I also worry about my food aversions. I have so many foods I really love during the holidays, foods that are nostalgic, and I hate not being able to enjoy them freely! I don't think you're being silly at all. I hope the trip ends up being fun and easy for you.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Great scans ladies!!! Glad to see everyone is doing good despite the MS. My nausea has pretty much subsided and now I'm just always hungry! I know its way too early but I can't wait to feel the baby move... I'm waiting to find out the gender at birth so I feel like the next big thing will be feeling movement... can't wait! All of you moms out there, how early did you feel baby move in your previous pregnancies?


----------



## Girly922

Great scans ladies! I'm rather jealous here waiting for mine :haha: 

After thinking I'd got lucky and escaped ms, I have been struggling no end this week with constant nausea. I have a bit of a fear of throwing up so I'm massively fighting the urge to vomit. It's worse when I'm hungry or haven't eaten in a couple if hours, but snacks just aren't doing the trick. I need a full meal. I'm really conscious of the weight I'm putting on, but I don't really know how else to cope with the sickness.


----------



## Girly922

Ad0rkkable said:


> Great scans ladies!!! Glad to see everyone is doing good despite the MS. My nausea has pretty much subsided and now I'm just always hungry! I know its way too early but I can't wait to feel the baby move... I'm waiting to find out the gender at birth so I feel like the next big thing will be feeling movement... can't wait! All of you moms out there, how early did you feel baby move in your previous pregnancies?

I felt my first flutters at 14wks with DD. It felt like little air bubbles, and I didn't really know what I was feeling until I tried explaining it to one of my friends who explained that it was baby. The movements only got stronger from there.


----------



## Maries_s

First, congratulation on all the lovely scan this week. I am so glad that everything is ok to everyone. 

Catalyst: I am glad that you cold is reducing. Hope you feel completely recover soon. :hugs:

About me: I am freak out because I have been having acute pain in my lower back. When I have it I can barely walk, it seems like a type of spasms and it occurs mostly after going to bed. Also I think my UTI is back. I sent an email to my doctor and the nurses said that it sounds like it could be a UTI or kidney infection. She sends me to and Urgent MD or my PCP but Im pretty sure she did not look into my record and notice that I am pregnant :dohh: so I called the office and left a message a now waiting.


----------



## Lunabelle

We had a scan today and everything was good! Could see the baby moving a lot and I had to stop myself from crying! Baby measured 34,6mm. The ticker is a bit wrong, i'm about 10+3. Also we decided to do the new bloodtest which will tell us with almost certainty if the baby has down syndrome or other common chromosome problems which means we will find the sex of the baby already early Jan!! Time is gna fly with christmas around the corner!

Congrats bbm and Joie about ur scans too!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0840.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Maries_s

Girly922 said:


> Great scans ladies! I'm rather jealous here waiting for mine :haha:
> 
> After thinking I'd got lucky and escaped ms, I have been struggling no end this week with constant nausea. I have a bit of a fear of throwing up so I'm massively fighting the urge to vomit. It's worse when I'm hungry or haven't eaten in a couple if hours, but snacks just aren't doing the trick. I need a full meal. I'm really conscious of the weight I'm putting on, but I don't really know how else to cope with the sickness.

I am a little bit jealous too!:haha: My scan is not until Jan 4th! 



Lunabelle said:


> We had a scan today and everything was good! Could see the baby moving a lot and I had to stop myself from crying! Baby measured 34,6mm. The ticker is a bit wrong, i'm about 10+3. Also we decided to do the new bloodtest which will tell us with almost certainty if the baby has down syndrome or other common chromosome problems which means we will find the sex of the baby already early Jan!! Time is gna fly with christmas around the corner!
> 
> Congrats bbm and Joie about ur scans too!

Congratulation on your scan! I am curious about this test. What is the name of this labs? Did you ask for them or they tell you about?


----------



## Weebles

Aww, cute scan Luna! The US I had when my baby kinda looked like that, the way it was moving, those little wiggles, it was just the most adorable thing. Hubby and I teared up too.


----------



## Catalyst

Second trimester - exactly. I am already kond of missong out on the xmas cookies. Dh has been baking and I habe just nibbled. One here one there. Cant eat more than that. Everyone els are eating them like 3 at a time or more with big glass of milk! And quality street chocolate.. that is sp xmas thing here and we usualy buy big box. I can maby eat one then I feel ugh.. used to eat some when wrapping the xmas precenta.
Think I will fo something similar and maby have some sandwitches to eat on the way. Still just over a week til the holidays. Much might change by then. At least I hope for us so we can enjoy the food :) 

Marie - UTI is no fun. I used to get one every 3-5 months. Been to specialist who has checked my bladder and kidneys. Im just unlucky to be prone to having them. When pg with my older I had like 3 or 4 times before I was 18 weeks. So they put me on antibiotics for the rest of the pg to prevent it. Said a infectio can causr tractions. With the younger I had one or maby two and then straight to the meds. But after I had him I have seldom got UTI.. dont know what they will do about it now... 
Hope they fins out what the pain is and help you with the uti.


----------



## Lunabelle

Marie we live in Belgium so the name is in french. But i found this article about it: 

https://www.google.be/amp/www.forbe...me-dramatically-reduces-errors/?client=safari

The doctor told us about it, she said it is really new that they have only been doing it for less than a year. They take blood from the mother and they find the baby's molecules from it. But it's completely safe compared to the amniocentesis. Downside is that here it's not yet covered by the insurance and it costs about 400euros.


----------



## Girly922

Lunabelle said:


> Marie we live in Belgium so the name is in french. But i found this article about it:
> 
> https://www.google.be/amp/www.forbe...me-dramatically-reduces-errors/?client=safari
> 
> The doctor told us about it, she said it is really new that they have only been doing it for less than a year. They take blood from the mother and they find the baby's molecules from it. But it's completely safe compared to the amniocentesis. Downside is that here it's not yet covered by the insurance and it costs about 400euros.

I assume it's similar to the harmony test that they have in the US? It's Non Invasive Prenatal Testing. It's only available privately in the UK and the sample has to be sent to the US for testing, but it can be done from 10 weeks to check for trisomy 13, 18 and something else. It also reveals gender. But it's like £200-300 here.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm over the moon. Last night my hubby came home with an early Christmas present for me.. A snoogle pillow... Best night of sleep I've gotten in two months!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Quick selfish post. Baby looks great and heart beat was 167. I forgot to ask what baby was measuring :dohh: Oh well I was just over the moon seeing baby in there :)
 



Attached Files:







20161215_190522.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 808malia

Beautiful scans ladies!!!:baby::flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek your Jedi is so humanly now <3

Agreed the harmony, panorama, and maternit-T tests are all non invasive prenatal tests that use bloodwork at 10 weeks for screening and you can learn the gender if you specify you want to know. Here in the us it runs around $700-800 but I had a doctor who would do it for $300 if you paid cash. I can't get it because I am under 35 so I am trying to find a private practice to do it


----------



## lesondemavie

Beautiful scan fluek! The measurement of the baby is always printed on my pictures. Do they not do that for you?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I know, I can't wait for parents to see the announcement photo of lil jedi :)

Leson, nope I was looking. It was not a "medical" ultrasound as Dr wasn't reviewing. I assume that if anything was wrong the tech would talk with Dr though. I mean that's negligence since it occured at MD office. I think the measurement was on my dating scan though, but MD reviewed it with me afterwards.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah yea...I'm going to miss always having my doctor or one of her PAs do the scans and talk me through it as it happens. Graduation will be a bit bittersweet.


----------



## Thejoie

Lots of updates and new scans!! It's so awesome to see everyone doing well. 
It seems like I've been doing pretty well with my symptoms. Nausea is intermittent now. Food aversions aren't as restrictive. Smells are weird but not always detrimental. I've been able to work out 4 days this week because of feeling better so that's always good. 

It's gonna be a crummy snowy weekend and I have to work. Ugh. I have one day next week to finish my Christmas shopping. I waited TOO long- usually I love Christmas but this pregnancy thing has been a limiting favor.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

My scan from a few days ago. It's not a great pic, but the heart rate was 157 bmp.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161214_090347_edit.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats on the scan pretty!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Great scans ladies.

11 weeks today and the nausea has reduced a lot. Scan and consultant appt in 3 days.

Hope you're all well x


----------



## Thejoie

Anyone else having horribly itchy legs?!? 

I literally am moisturizing 3 times a day. I exfoliate in the morning, then put on my in shower lotion- and more lotion AFTER and I was still itchy yesterday. Today I busted out my belly oil and put that on my legs after my shower and layered it with my Cerave cream. So far so good but wow I have been going nuts with it!!!


----------



## Aphy

Joie,I had the itchy legs for about 2 weeks (think it was week 4.5-6.5) it was the worst! Nothing really helped. It eventually faded away by itself so hope that's the case with you too

My nausea has been giving me good days and bad days. Yesterday was a good day,today not so much...ugh!


----------



## lesondemavie

Glad to hear everyone's nausea is starting to change/ease. Mine is definitely either easing or at a minimum changing, and it has me worried after all I've been through. I still have moments when I feel like I could throw up, and brushing teeth still triggers vomiting/dry heaving, but my nausea feels different. It's still there, but it feels more like hunger. It's not as tough to handle, and I don't need to take a bite as often to keep it from getting worse. I was feeling better and so hungry yesterday that I decided to try one of my favorite paninis again and I still gagged on it, so the aversions are still strong. Based on how baby was measuring on Tuesday, I should be measuring 11 weeks now too. Can't wait to see how baby is doing again in three days. I need the reassurance. I finally cracked and bought a Doppler, but it won't be here until Tuesday. I keep telling myself that this is normal and I still have slightly sore boobs and some nausea so all should be well...but nothing beats seeing the baby. I'm getting more nervous now bc more people know/will know soon. DH told his boss to explain why he was heading home early, and one of my clients' parents guessed yesterday. She said I was glowing, and also that my "face is filling in more" :haha: is that a way of telling me I'm getting fat? Going to hold off and tell my parents on Tuesday after the ultrasound. Their grandparent ornament should be here on Monday.


----------



## DobbyForever

Joie I have not but I remember some on the tri 1 board did. Unless that was you :rofl: my memory sucks. Sorry about that. I'm lucky I am still at the age where Christmas means go to mom's and her school let out Thursday. But mine we work until 12/22! I feel so bad for my mom coworker's trying to work and set up Christmas. My family almost bought a tree without me!!!! 

Pretty was it abdominal? Either way I'm surprised they didn't zoom in more to give you more details. But I think your little peanut is still super cute!

Betty yay for less nausea! Congrats on the 11 week mark! Can't wait for your update in a few days!

Aphy I am so sorry :(. Hope the good days outnumber the bad soon

Afm minor car accident yesterday (post in tri 1 about it). I also booked my panorama test for $450 on 1/4, so I should have results by 1/13 if beanie is healthy and if I'm team blue or pink :). Migraine has been gone for days and praying they do not come back


----------



## Catalyst

Do we are 12 weeks today :)
Still feel nausea and such... maby tad less. The cold is better too, still habe to blow my nose now and then hehe
Scan in 3 days!!! Cant wait! If all goes well we will tell our boys that same day :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ladies.. Do I have a story for you..
So to give a little back story, one of my best friends has two little girls. She and her husband have been very fortunate that both their daughters were Conceived on the first try. She was pretty adamit that she wasn't ready to do anything permanent yet but she didn't think she wanted a third but wasnt sure.

Now fast forward to Last weekend, we were at a friend's sons birthday party and when I looked over at her I got this intense feeling she was pregnant and texted my husband that. Well last night I was over her house and I told her about that.... Well wouldn't you know she found out the day before that birthday party she is pregnant with number three... And she's been on the pill. So now three of the four of us(or close group of friends) are pregnant at the same time.. And we are all due within a few months apart.
(One due April, I'm due July, and now she's due August or September)

I am SO excited that my child will have such close friends!!!


----------



## Weebles

That's wonderful gagrl! I'm jealous tbh! My husband made me wait so long to have kids all of our friends are either done having them or don't want them at all. 

I still have a horrible cold, I'm just miserable. I wish I could take something for it.


----------



## Catalyst

I know that feeling weebles, just geting over a cold.

I haf my both sons similar time as my SIL... but she is finished and her man has had a vasectomy (right word?).
Now I live in a different town and know few ppl.


----------



## Thejoie

I'll look at the forum- that wasn't me Dobby haha. I'm sorry about your accident- I'm glad you're okay! 

Yay for all the ladies who are feeling better. My nausea has definitely improved, though it never really got bad. My food aversions are still here but the cravings have gotten more intense. Baby is ALL about fruit right now! I get really bloated and full fast though. It isn't fun to eat big meals. My eyes are definitely bigger than my stomach right now. 

I got my Doppler but want to wait till 9 weeks to start torturing myself trying to find the heartbeat... I did clinical in OB and had to find a lot of heartbeats so I'm hoping that training helps


----------



## Girly922

I seem to be going backwards and forwards with my nausea, whoever named it morning sickness was wrong! Lol. It seems to start late afternoon/evening and last until I'm asleep that night. It is not helping me fall asleep that's for sure! 

I'm still craving savoury and meat products. Today we went out for a fry up for breakfast that was seriously soo good! 

I've got a Doppler joie, but I won't even try yet as I've got a retroverted uterus so doubt I'd find it yet. I can't remember how far along I was before I found the HB with DD.


----------



## lesondemavie

I spoke too soon. I started off yesterday vomiting the second I got up and then I just felt awful the rest of the day. I spent all day on the couch watching horror movies and snacking on cheerios. I couldn't eat most of lunch, but the baked potato went down ok. Dinner felt so good: pineapple fried rice. I woke up this morning feeling sick and hungry. Hopefully today is a better day.


----------



## baseball_mom

I thought I was getting off easy with the MS but I think it wasn't too bad because I wasn't as far along as I thought. The last couple of nights have been killer. It kicks in around 9pm and lasts a couple hours making it hard for me to go to sleep at night. Ugh. I just try to lay down and breathe through it until I can fall asleep.


----------



## youngmamttc

My 12 week scan is tomorrow eeek! Even though I've already had 3 scans so far I'm sooo excited! :happydance:


----------



## Aphy

Good luck at your scan youngmam!


----------



## Thejoie

Good luck on your scan youngmam!

Baseball- week 7 was my roughest week. It was terrible. 8 has been so much better!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi ladies. Had my scan today and my due date has changed to the 27th June! Which I'm very happy about as second trimester is closer that it was this morning :haha: All looked fab though x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0094.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Weebles

Aww, look at that baby with limbs and everything! Adorbs!

I am still sick! This cold is the worst I've had in years. I've turned into... A mouth breather.. It's worse at night making sleep difficult and I'm exhausted as it is. It can't last forever, can it?


----------



## lesondemavie

My nausea started week 5, vomiting began week 6, and then it gradually got worse. Weeks 9-10 were my toughest weeks. Now in week 11 and it seems to be easing. This worries me but I think it's quite normal. I read in my app today that if it doesn't ease by the end of week 11, you likely have HG and it will last the whole pregnancy...so as reassuring as the ms was for this PAL, rooting for it to completely clear up this week.

Beautiful scan young!


----------



## second.time

lesondemavie said:


> My nausea started week 5, vomiting began week 6, and then it gradually got worse. Weeks 9-10 were my toughest weeks. Now in week 11 and it seems to be easing. This worries me but I think it's quite normal. I read in my app today that if it doesn't ease by the end of week 11, you likely have HG and it will last the whole pregnancy...so as reassuring as the ms was for this PAL, rooting for it to completely clear up this week.
> 
> Beautiful scan young!

Oh no ... that quote about 11 weeks has me worried! I thought it was pretty common for morning sickness to linger till 12/13/14 weeks but still go away? I know in my last pregnancy week 11 was amazing, but I had a resurgence in week 12 and even threw up once, randomly, in week 14. But after that - nothing. 

I tried to stop taking unisom/b6 and it didn't go too well. The queasiness wasn't quite as bad but I did end up throwing up unexpectedly. So I'm back on it. Really keeping my fingers crossed that the nausea dies down on its own soon. It's not too bad anymore, thanks to the meds, but I still struggle with a weird appetite and food aversions. I'm just ready to be 100% again. 

So many wonderful scans lately. So happy to hear most of you are doing pretty well! I can't believe how close I am to the second trimester now (and a lot of you have already crossed into it).


----------



## lesondemavie

Second - I think it definitely can ease later. My SIL felt better around week 11-12, and then it came back weeks 13-18 for her. She said the later episode was more just nausea and less vomiting.

I feel like I'm kinda the same as you. I'm feeling less all day nausea, but still randomly gagging and/or vomiting. I have to remember I'm on diclegis as well, so who knows what it would be like if I went off that. I hear you can get a resurgence as you come off of meds.


----------



## Weebles

No ms this time but I had HG with my first. It lasted until 16 or 18 weeks, I can't quite remember. Either way it felt like forever but at least it wasn't the whole pregnancy, I don't even want to imagine that. I was just waiting for 14 weeks hoping to get some relief and it came and went.. Feel so bad for anyone who has to suffer through that.


----------



## Girly922

Great scan youngmam!


----------



## Thejoie

Adorable scan young!! 

I have been pretty fortunate with the MS. I get nauseous but it goes away really quickly. I am SO grateful. I can't believe I haven't thrown up yet. Food aversions and cravings are still in high gear but those I've been managing okay. 

It feels like the first 6 weeks of pregnancy went by SO SLOW. But after 7 weeks, time has been picking up a bit! I can't believe I'll be 9 weeks this week!


----------



## Aphy

Such a cute scan young!

My ms has also somewhat improved in intensity. It's still pretty constant but I haven't had a really bad day in a while. I have another migraine today and though it made nausea a little worse,it was still bearable. I can handle it if it stays this way

Joie,I'm glad time is going fast for you,it's really dragging for me! I must admit that every time I come on here and read how far along everyone is getting it does feel as if time is going so fast for them but dragging for me :haha: probably feels that way cause it's still 2 weeks til my 12week scan and so much must still happen in this time!

Still no food aversions or cravings my side but I do have bloat again which I haven't had for a few weeks

I hope everyone else is doing well and Christmas plans are all in place!


----------



## Girly922

I'm right there with you Aphy, time is dragging! It seems like everyone else is reaching 12 weeks and I'm not even at 9 weeks yet. :haha:


----------



## Aphy

Only 2 days to go Girly,you almost there!


----------



## 808malia

Ugh, starting to feel like I'm getting sick... Does anyone know if its ok to take airborne?:shrug:


----------



## Aphy

Only 2 days to go Girly,you almost there!


----------



## DobbyForever

808 I read airborne is not safe. I can't remember if it was the amount of a certain vitamin or an ingredient but I remember being in the tww and googling it and it was a hard not safe


----------



## DobbyForever

It says on the bottle under ingredients do not take if pregnant, breastfeeding, or planning to become pregnant


----------



## second.time

I really hope my morning sickness clears up with the second trimester! I have a lot of traveling and events in early 2017 and I can't handle the thought of being pukey and unable to eat during all that. Really kicking myself for stopping the unisom/B6, but I felt so good that I got overconfident. Hopefully it will build back up in my system and bring some relief again.


----------



## Thejoie

I just remember the weeks feeling like they were sooooo long and now I can't believe that almost a week ago we had our first US! Where did the time go?! 
Hopefully it will continue and maybe even go a bit faster!! I hope you it's noricd it soon too!! 

Second- I'm sorry you're miserable. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

9w5d and today was the first day I actually vomited.. Nausea was getting better and I woke up today not feeling so good. Came home and laid down and felt off. Turned to lay on my side and that funky feeling in my cheek hit and I ran to the toilet. Now I'm drinking water and munching on low sodium ritz....


----------



## Thejoie

Gagrl noooo... I've been feeling pretty good about the fact that it hasn't happened to met yet but now I realize I'm not yet safe!! 

Ugh.


----------



## 808malia

DobbyForever said:


> 808 I read airborne is not safe. I can't remember if it was the amount of a certain vitamin or an ingredient but I remember being in the tww and googling it and it was a hard not safe

Thanks, I guess I will just try drinking lots of juices and liquids and hopefully that will help...:shrug:


----------



## PurplePear

Gagrlinpitt said:


> 9w5d and today was the first day I actually vomited.. Nausea was getting better and I woke up today not feeling so good. Came home and laid down and felt off. Turned to lay on my side and that funky feeling in my cheek hit and I ran to the toilet. Now I'm drinking water and munching on low sodium ritz....

Same thing happened to me Saturday night I had not been sick once just a lot of nausea and then sat night it hit :( I hope it was a one time thing I was enjoying that I only had nausea..


----------



## Catalyst

So we got to see our twins today :) so nice! Grown so much and are like wriggling about. Everything looked good and I got 12.5 weeks didnt give me exact date :) so Ill just go by the same as last time (12w3d). 
Got a pic of the twins. Not realy good one. Said they are fraternal :)
So happy! Was so nervus about this.. so afraid something would have happened to one or both. 
If wr wont get a call by 16:00 friday the bloodwork that was done at the same time will have come out well.
So now we are telling our boys when they get home from school :)
Will post pic later when Im on the computer and not the phone :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pear... I'm feeling icky again today.. I really thought I was a fortunate one who just didn't really have the getting sick part. I could deal with the queezy feeling...


----------



## lesondemavie

Yea the vomiting kinda changes everything. Sorry pear and gag that you have joined the throw up crew &#129314;. For me, the nausea was unpleasant but easy before I started vomiting and then it became a sign of impending vomit. I worry with every burp or wave of nausea that I'm going to have to run to the bathroom. My least favorite is the dry heaving in the middle of the night. I've been at this for 5 weeks and counting though and I finally have a good handle on it. Rather than the small meals every 2-3 hours, think a bite or two of something every 10-15 minutes. It's a vicious cycle, and I feel like what happens one day affects the next. On the days that I'm good about it, I'll feel icky but manage to make it through without throwing up, and then the next day so long as I've managed to eat something throughout the night, I'll feel great. I have to remember to keep snacking when I feel great though, because if I don't the next day will be bad. I've managed to make it 2 days now without throwing up (just some waves of nausea), fx I can make it 3 &#128077;


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, I am so sorry that I have not been on and keeping up but Bnb would not let me post. It consistently routed me over to Walmart site. I had my official scan today. Without going through the ER. I am 12w1d edd is 7/3/17z so it's official that I can confirm this as the due date. I have fibroids but sadly that isn't my biggest fear. This will be my 4th c-section and I am truly afraid. The doctor says not to worry but I am. My morning sickness is getting better although I have the nasty habit of spitting. 

My 2yr old has become extremely clingy and potty training isn't as easy with her as it was with the previous 3. I refuse to give up on it. 

Catalyst congrats on your scan
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1896.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Mrs my mom had four c-sections (included the first one being an emergency botched c-section that damaged her uterus irrepably) and we are all, Mom included, happy and healthy minus baby one who died (unrelated) within 24 hours. But yup three singleton c-sections and one twin c-section (her last one). Recovery was tough but just lean on family.


----------



## lesondemavie

Little one is yet another day ahead, measuring 11+4, and swimming around like a mad baby. Munchie even turned to face the screen at one point as though to say hi. It was the cutest thing.



My doppler arrived last night. I had to fill up my bladder, but after that the heartbeat was easy to find. Clocked in at 152, but it sounded much faster at the ultrasound this morning. I was so distracted by the baby dancing that I forgot to ask what the rate was!


----------



## rainbowsun

808malia said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> 808 I read airborne is not safe. I can't remember if it was the amount of a certain vitamin or an ingredient but I remember being in the tww and googling it and it was a hard not safe
> 
> Thanks, I guess I will just try drinking lots of juices and liquids and hopefully that will help...:shrug:Click to expand...


I'm feeling your pain! Woke up feeling like a truck hit me, and actually went to urgent care to check for flu, but it's "just" a virus. Really wish I could take some cold meds right now, but it's all part of the game, right?

Hang in there!!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Great scans ladies. I had my 12 week scan yesterday - been brought forward a day. Measured 11w4d so EDD 7/7/17. Screening all done.

https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t482/RoseArcana90/DC445681-58AA-44E3-A350-261676D6CA4A_zpspt3isl6t.jpg


----------



## Aphy

Gorgeous scan Betty! Everything looks great and he/she looks so cute. I hoe mumma is feeling ok herself?


----------



## Ellie Bean

15 week's 5 days. Heart rate 146. Baby's measuring 4 days ahead and IT'S A GIRL!
 



Attached Files:







20161221_085223_resized.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## second.time

Wow, wonderful scans everyone! Ellie, congratulations on the little girl! 

Has anyone else not done the NT scan at 12 weeks? With my first, it was offered as a matter of course, even though I wasn't high-risk at all. I was (obviously!) younger than I am now and they still did it. This new office hasn't mentioned it at all. I'm still not 35 or over, so maybe that's why? They will do a quad screening blood test at about 15 weeks, but no more scans until 20 weeks. And if the quad screening shows any elevated risks, they'd do more thorough testing.

I just like the NT scan. Not only was it a good chance to see the baby, but it also put my mind at ease when everything was fine. I know some docs don't think they're necessary though.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Aww wonderful Ellie.

Aphy - I'mdoing okay just very tired at the minute. X


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats Ellie!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Second I'm a ftm and I'm going back and fourth on if I should do the nt scan or not...


----------



## youngmamttc

Congrats on the girl Ellie! 

Second I got the NT scan done, not that it'd change anything either way it was just so doctors could be more alert if its high risk that baby may need closer monitoring or help after birth. Personal experience but my SIL had a terrifying experience where she didn't get it done because of a hospital blunder and her DD was born not breathing and with down syndrome and heart defects. The doctors had no clue so nobody was prepared in the delivery room. That's my only reason behind it xx


----------



## 808malia

rainbowsun said:


> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> 808 I read airborne is not safe. I can't remember if it was the amount of a certain vitamin or an ingredient but I remember being in the tww and googling it and it was a hard not safe
> 
> Thanks, I guess I will just try drinking lots of juices and liquids and hopefully that will help...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling your pain! Woke up feeling like a truck hit me, and actually went to urgent care to check for flu, but it's "just" a virus. Really wish I could take some cold meds right now, but it's all part of the game, right?
> 
> Hang in there!!Click to expand...

Hope you feel better soon!!! Yesterday seems to have been the worst for me and today I feel a bit better... Just drink lots of juice and water, and get as much rest as possible! :hugs:


----------



## 808malia

Congrats on the girl scan Ellie! :pink:


----------



## Ad0rkkable

I had the NT scan done. Not that I would change anything had I come back high risk or anything I just thought it would be something good for the doctor to know for when I deliver incase there are any complications. They ended up calling be back and saying I'm "intermediate" risk just because of my age, had nothing to do with any of the measurements or blood work.. I'm 30 so apparently my risk is 1 in 960 and to be low risk you have be 1 in 1000. I'm not worried and they also told me it's nothing to be worried about so I'm not going to go for any further testing.


----------



## Girly922

Congrats on the girly scan Ellie, were you hoping to be team pink? 

We'll be having the NT scan. I've got my date through for 11th Jan for that. We only get a 12wk and a 20wk scan on the NHS in the UK so the 12wk NT is also the dating scan. I'm just happy at any chance we get to see our little one and that he/she is doing okay in there.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,Sorry I have been MIA lately, but my DD got really sick, ended up in the ER with pneumonia and on antibitoics, so I had a rough 2 weeks, because she was so sick with fever and throwing up. She is much better now, thank goodness! 

I did an update in my journal because I had my 12 wk down syndorme US today, and I posted pics, so if anyone wants to read it, or see some pics than check out my journal link! :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...acle-born-28-wks-sept-2016-ivf-2-bfp-314.html

I hope everyone has a Happy Holidays this weekend! :flower:


----------



## Ellie Bean

second.time said:


> Wow, wonderful scans everyone! Ellie, congratulations on the little girl!
> 
> Has anyone else not done the NT scan at 12 weeks? With my first, it was offered as a matter of course, even though I wasn't high-risk at all. I was (obviously!) younger than I am now and they still did it. This new office hasn't mentioned it at all. I'm still not 35 or over, so maybe that's why? They will do a quad screening blood test at about 15 weeks, but no more scans until 20 weeks. And if the quad screening shows any elevated risks, they'd do more thorough testing.
> 
> I just like the NT scan. Not only was it a good chance to see the baby, but it also put my mind at ease when everything was fine. I know some docs don't think they're necessary though.

Thanks!
If u have the blood test done to check for downs syndrome they may dot do the NT scan.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Girly922 said:


> Congrats on the girly scan Ellie, were you hoping to be team pink?
> 
> We'll be having the NT scan. I've got my date through for 11th Jan for that. We only get a 12wk and a 20wk scan on the NHS in the UK so the 12wk NT is also the dating scan. I'm just happy at any chance we get to see our little one and that he/she is doing okay in there.

I honestly didn't have strong feelings either way. But I thought I was having a boy again just bc of how it went with our last FET (we transferred a boy embryo and. Girl embryo in 2014 and the boy took and this time we transferred one of each again and the girl took). But I was shocked when the US tech said girl lol I'm super excited bc I love glitter/sparkles and all the wonderful girly stuff so I feel very fortunate to be able to have one of each. Ultimately tho I just want her to be healthy. Our son was born with an imperforate anus and had 3 surgeries by the age of 6 months and it was really hard and we had no idea before he was born that there was an issue so all I want is a healthy baby that we get to take home right after birth not go to the NICU for immediate surgery at 2 days old.


----------



## Thejoie

Congrats on the girlie scan Ellie! I think you're our first gender determination!

Wannabe awww your poor kiddo. That has to be so hard to see them so sick. How have you been feeling?


----------



## baseball_mom

Congratulations Ellie on your baby girl!

AFM - The nausea has hit big time and it's hard to just function most days. But I know it is a good sign. I will be getting the NT scan and blood work as well. It wouldn't change anything but we would just rather know. We had another scan this morning to check the heart beat again. Last week it was at 116 bpm and this week it was at 157 bpm! We are excited to finish telling the family at the holiday!
 



Attached Files:







Baby#3at7weeks.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Flueky88

Beautiful scans ladies so happy for all the good news. I hope you all have a merry Christmas:)


----------



## lesondemavie

As for the NT scan, I'd just like to say that it could change a lot whether you would choose to abort or not. Some trisomies are literally death sentences, not just a matter of having a child with a disability. The NT scan checks for trisomies, Down's is just one of many. One of my best friends had a positive NT scan so they did more testing and discovered that her little girl had trisomy 13. On the ultrasound as time went on they saw severe heart defects and more. Most babies with trisomy 13 do not make it full term and those who do spend their short lives in the hospital, where they suffer and die within the first year after birth. While she still chose to carry her baby for as long as she could, finding out the condition early gave her time to process what was to come. She was the happiest pregnant woman I had ever seen (although I know she cried in private). She vowed to herself to enjoy every moment she had with her baby girl. Abby was stillborn a few months early. They had a photographer ready so they could have some keepsakes, and they left the hospital empty handed. She tells me when we talk about it that she felt her that morning so they must have just missed her. I think she was still hoping to meet her little girl alive if just for a moment. I am crying as I write this. It was and still is so hard to watch her grieve. Abby was their first, and they had an early miscarriage after that. It's been years, and she still says she doesn't want kids now and I know that's just her protecting her heart from more pain. Anyway all of that is besides the point. My point is that in a horrible, awful situation, finding out early was a gift. Maybe she wouldn't have treasured the time she had as much if she didn't know, maybe the grief of the surprise when her baby was born dead would have crushed her beyond repair, and I know for sure they wouldn't have those photographs had they not known. I am thankful that she and we all had that time to process and love on Abby as much as we could <3


----------



## Ellie Bean

I agree. It's definitely better to know sooner and come up with a plan or to accept what is to come than to be blindsided. We were blindsided and it was awful. Unfortunately our sons issue was nothing they would've seen on an US and it wasn't genetic either so just a random fluke but still very traumatic for me and my husband.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thejoie said:


> Congrats on the girlie scan Ellie! I think you're our first gender determination!
> 
> Wannabe awww your poor kiddo. That has to be so hard to see them so sick. How have you been feeling?

Thanks hun! :hugs: I'm doing good! Sometimes I get really tired and sometimes I still get nauseous every now and than, but overall doing good! My DD is much better now! Her antibiotics finished last Sunday and she is back to her happy and fun loving toddler self! :thumbup:

Tomorrow we are baking sugar cookies and decorating them for Santa! This is the first year I have told them about Santa! DH & I will be wrapping gifts on Christmas eve so they are waiting there for the twins on Christmas day. I can't put them out before that because the twins wouldn't leave them alone! LOL! 

Are you getting excited about the holiday? Are you cooking dinner or going to family's house!


----------



## wannabeprego

baseball_mom said:


> Congratulations Ellie on your baby girl!
> 
> AFM - The nausea has hit big time and it's hard to just function most days. But I know it is a good sign. I will be getting the NT scan and blood work as well. It wouldn't change anything but we would just rather know. We had another scan this morning to check the heart beat again. Last week it was at 116 bpm and this week it was at 157 bpm! We are excited to finish telling the family at the holiday!

Beautiful scan picture hun! Congrats!!:flower::happydance: I hope you have a Happy Holidays! Have fun telling your family the wonderful news! :thumbup:


----------



## Lunabelle

Congrats on all the great scans! It's great to have some good news just before Christmas! And congrats Ellie on the little girl!


----------



## Oculi83

Hello ladies! &#55357;&#56842;

May I join you all? EDD is on 26 June. This will be baby number 3.

Did the NT scan last week and everything looks great. They said my adjusted risk is that of a 20 year old so, happy about that (I'm almost 33yo). And it looks like we're going to have a little boy. :)

Is there any private Facebook group? Would love to join. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lovely scans and congrats on your girlie Ellie!

Sorry work was crazy and starting to feel the pregnancy


----------



## wannabeprego

Oculi83 said:


> Hello ladies! &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> May I join you all? EDD is on 26 June. This will be baby number 3.
> 
> Did the NT scan last week and everything looks great. They said my adjusted risk is that of a 20 year old so, happy about that (I'm almost 33yo). And it looks like we're going to have a little boy. :)
> 
> Is there any private Facebook group? Would love to join. :)

Welcome to the group and congrats! :flower: I added your name and due date to the first page! :thumbup:


----------



## second.time

Thanks for all the responses about the NT scan! With my son, they did an ultrasound and blood work at a little over 12 weeks and my risk dropped down to 1 in 10,000. I'm five years older now and I'm wondering if that alone will push my risk higher?

To be honest I'd really prefer getting the NT scan, but I guess I've pushed it a little too late even if my doctor would schedule one, so I'll just do the quad screening in a few weeks and hope that brings some peace of mind. 

Lesonde, that's such a touching/heartbreaking story. I'm so sorry your friend had to experience that loss, but I'm glad she found a way to experience it that brought her some healing and peace. I think it's such a personal decision to decide whether to test or not.

Hope you're all having good holidays and great weeks!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> Pretty was it abdominal? Either way I'm surprised they didn't zoom in more to give you more details. But I think your little peanut is still super cute!

Ya, it was abdominal. I'm a first timer, so I don't really know about ultrasound capabilities or what I can ask the techs to do. And I only got the one pic. As much as I would've liked a nicer pic, it is what it is. At least there was a decent heartbeat. I have another ultrasound scheduled for Jan 7 (12 weeks), so hopefully I'll get a nicer pic from that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww don't worry about it pretty. TBH I am surprised my gyn is doing transvag today with me this far along. Especially since we know already that abdominal is successful as I had one in the er last week. My guns are picture happy, and they only need one or two for the files so I find if I tend them before they start I get like 4-6 pictures but if I forget I only walk out with one maybe two and usually not the best ones. 12 weeks will be sooo cute. I love 12 week scans


----------



## x Zaly x

Hi ladies, may I join the group? my Edd is the 26th of June, this will be my third June baby lol. I have two girls aged 2 and 6 :) I just had my first scan the other day and everything looks good with bubs. Congrats to everyone and your scans look great xx

Here's mine...


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome Zaly! Great scan!!!

Had my prenatal today. Two hours long of talking ><
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8787.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_8788.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> Aww don't worry about it pretty. TBH I am surprised my gyn is doing transvag today with me this far along. Especially since we know already that abdominal is successful as I had one in the er last week. My guns are picture happy, and they only need one or two for the files so I find if I tend them before they start I get like 4-6 pictures but if I forget I only walk out with one maybe two and usually not the best ones. 12 weeks will be sooo cute. I love 12 week scans

Ya, I'm excited. I was just looking at an ultrasound pic my sister had at 13 weeks with her son (4 years ago) and the profile of the face looked so good. But, obviously, I'm way more concerned with a good heartbeat. :)


----------



## Girly922

Sorry about the birth experience you had with your son Ellie, that must've been very scary for you both. I completely understand the focus being on a healthy newborn that is cleared to come straight home with you. 

Glad you're feeling better wannabe, the sugar cookies sound very appetising right now! Lol. 

Welcome oculi and Zaly! 

Pretty, I had a transvaginal scan at 12wks with DD as they couldn't get all the measurements abdominally. I'll wait to see how they get on at 12 weeks this time. 

I had an early scan today, baby is measuring 9+1 so only a day behind and was wriggling about all over the place. The tech had real trouble getting a heart trace as it just wouldn't stay still. She was happy with the overall heart rhythm but wasn't 100% that the heart rate was accurate from all the wriggling. She calculated it at 121bpm though so nicely within normal ranges. We also told my parents this evening..they had already guessed, along with my brother and SIL but I knew that anyway. I was just surprised they hadn't said anything until we showed them the scan.
Anyway, here is our little worm. DH says his gut instinct is that baby is a boy. I guess we'll find out in July :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 808malia

I had my 2nd office visit today, and my baby is doing great! Heart rate was 170 and baby was moving around like crazy! So they weren't able to get a good pic, but it was really cute to see! And now I can relax a bit again :happydance:


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Great news ladies x


----------



## 808malia

Is anyone else feeling super exhausted? The last few days I have been so tired... Not my usual.


----------



## lesondemavie

Baby measuring 12+3 (or really 12+2 and a half) with a little heart thumping away at 155 bpm &#128525;



I spoke to the PA today about my confusion over my EDD and baby measuring ahead, and she went through it with me. I had an 18 mm follicle in the am on 10.18, a +opk in the evening on 10.18 and again on 10.19, -opk on 10.20, and a temp spike on 10.21. She said to go with 10.19 as my O day which actually makes me 12 weeks tomorrow and puts my EDD at 7.12.17. Wanna can you adjust the first page for me? Thanks!


----------



## 808malia

I have my anatomy scan booked for January 31st!!! Can't wait to find out!!!:blue::pink:?


----------



## Aphy

How is everyone doing? My nausea has been moderate this past week but this morning it's definitely increased (typical since we have plans to meet friends for lunch). During my very early pregnancy stage (weeks 5-7) I had severely itchy legs from the knees down that went away by itself...well it's back. For the past 3-4 days I can't stop scratching and nothing helps at all. Obgyn doesn't think it's pregnancy related (though I'm convinced it is) and all he suggested was to try camomile lotion and if that didn't work,to go to see my GP (not the most helpful of doctors my obgyn)

Besides the nausea and vomiting (and now the itchy legs again) I have nothin else going on my side. Bbs are still sore,the actually feel like they got a little bigger again recently with the pain to prove it

808malia,I hope end of Jan comes quick for you!

Lesonde,lovely scan!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Lovely scans ladies. We announced on social media yesterday - seems more real now!


----------



## Aphy

How is everyone doing? My nausea has been moderate this past week but this morning it's definitely increased (typical since we have plans to meet friends for lunch). During my very early pregnancy stage (weeks 5-7) I had severely itchy legs from the knees down that went away by itself...well it's back. For the past 3-4 days I can't stop scratching and nothing helps at all. Obgyn doesn't think it's pregnancy related (though I'm convinced it is) and all he suggested was to try camomile lotion and if that didn't work,to go to see my GP (not the most helpful of doctors my obgyn)

Besides the nausea and vomiting (and now the itchy legs again) I have nothin else going on my side. Bbs are still sore,the actually feel like they got a little bigger again recently with the pain to prove it

808malia,I hope end of Jan comes quick for you!

Lesonde,lovely scan!


----------



## Thejoie

Aphy: I used my belly oil on my legs and a thick lotion for a few days in a row and it really helped!! 

Lesonde- great scan!!! 

Betty- how did your announcement go?


----------



## Weebles

Betty, we just announced on FB too! I don't post often and would have waited until the gender scan but it's his kid too, lol. He's been bursting at the seams for weeks.

I've been feeling the baby move since Christmas morning! It woke me up and I wasn't sure of what I was feeling at first but I'm absolutely certain now. I was woken up in the middle of the night last night too, it must have been doing a somersault! 

I've pretty much breezed through the first trimester, only a few days are left. There is so much we have to do, have to buy.. It's going so fast.


----------



## Aphy

Weebles,so exciting that you can feel baba already!!! 

Congrats to both you and Betty on the public announcement,can't believe time has gone so fast for you both!

Thanks Joie,will give it a try. Hope it helps me too. What belly oil are you using?

1 more week til our 12 week scan! Getting excited and impatient!


----------



## 808malia

Aphy- My nausea had started to ease up at around 9 weeks, but since I hit 11 weeks it is back at full force!

Weebles- I think I have been feeling my baby move also! At first I wasn't sure, but it feels like a twitching feeling really low on my left side (where my baby currently is located). Its definitely not gas or hunger pangs... It's exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Thanks ladies. Announcement went great - overwhelmed by how many people were happy for us.

I've had a couple of possible flutters but still not sure if it's wind :rofl:


----------



## zephyr

Would it be okay to join? I'm due 27th July. Found out I was pregnant 6 days before af was due and it was quite a shock. Had a scan at 6 weeks to make sure it was just one baby as I already have a set of fraternal twins, they will be 5 in May. 
This will be baby number 7. I havnt announced yet, nobody really knows except a few close friends. Next scan is booked on the 13th Jan :D


----------



## second.time

Welcome, zephyr! Congratulations!

I THINK I've felt the baby move a few times but it's tough to say. Little thumps and flutters, but sometimes I go a long time without feeling it again. I hope it gets stronger soon.

My next appointment is on the 3rd. I know I won't get an ultrasound, but at least it will be nice to hear the heartbeat and know things are generally OK. I'm also going to double-check about the NT scan or at least schedule the quad screening. 

Since I'm a little over 12 weeks now, I'm trying to wean off the unisom/B6. I'm hoping the nausea will ease a little on its own. On the medication, it's been great; I've had a mostly normal appetite and enjoyed eating all kinds of food. But I'm worried I'll have some withdrawal nausea. We'll see.


----------



## Weebles

Welcome zephyr!

Second.time I don't feel movement all the time either, in fact not often at all. Hope you feel good off the meds.


----------



## Thejoie

Zephyr welcome!! I'm due the 26th!! Congrats!! 

Aphy: I've been using Burts Bees mama oil. I looooove it! I had my itchy legs again yesterday and this morning and loaded up on it this morning and I've been comfy since. I don't know if pregnancy plus winter is causing this or what but it's horrible!!!


----------



## Aphy

Joie,don't think we have that oil here so I started this morning using some tissue oil I had lying around the house. Haven't noticed much difference yet but I've only used it once. It's summer here so don't think it's weather related at all. I guess it must be a rare symptom cause it isn't well documented anywhere. 

My nausea is really worse this week that before. I'm hoping it's my body's way of ending off my morning sickness with a bang and I miraculously wake up on the first day of week 12 and it's all just gone...ladies,lie to me and tell me it's going to happen that way :haha:

I have that horrible overfull feeling constantly this week too but no bump yet or anything to show for it

Zephyr,welcome and congratulations!!


----------



## second.time

That's good to know, weebles. I'm not really expecting to feel consistent movement for another 3-4 weeks, but it's nice when it happens. 

I did end up getting sick last night, but today has been a little better, knock on wood. From what I've read it seems like most people have withdrawal nausea when coming off meds, so I'll just power through and hope it's gone by the end of the first trimester.

I had really itchy feet with my first pregnancy. I was actually scared it was obstetric cholestasis, which causes intense itching on the hands and feet, but the tests showed I was fine. It was annoying! I feel like a lot of women get itchier skin during pregnancy ... one of those weird symptoms you don't expect.


----------



## lesondemavie

I think I popped! Baby is higher now when I listen on the doppler too. Amazing how much can change in just a few days (left from Sunday, right from today). I thought I had quite a tummy in Sunday (used to it being flat).


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So ladies small update. I had my 11 week appointment yesterday. When I got in there the tech couldn't find the heartbeat. Doc came in and asked lots of questions and decided he wants me to go get a first trimester gestational diabetes test since I'm overweight. Then he tried to find babies heartbeat and didn't immediately find it. My anxiety started and I started crying so he spent ten minutes and pressed hard and found peanuts heartbeat at 159. He said now that we've heard it at 11 weeks on a Doppler, mc risk goes down below 2%. I'm so thankful for a patient doctor who cares about my well being and babies...


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Gagrlinpitt said:


> So ladies small update. I had my 11 week appointment yesterday. When I got in there the tech couldn't find the heartbeat. Doc came in and asked lots of questions and decided he wants me to go get a first trimester gestational diabetes test since I'm overweight. Then he tried to find babies heartbeat and didn't immediately find it. My anxiety started and I started crying so he spent ten minutes and pressed hard and found peanuts heartbeat at 159. He said now that we've heard it at 11 weeks on a Doppler, mc risk goes down below 2%. I'm so thankful for a patient doctor who cares about my well being and babies...

Oh how stressful! I'm happy that the doctor took the time to find the heartbeat for you!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm also now dealing with a sinus infection.. I can't win...


----------



## second.time

Lesonde, you look great! So cute.

Gagrlin, so sorry about dealing with that stress, but I'm happy that your doctor is a good one and found the heartbeat. What a relief. Hope the sinus infection goes away soon. 

I'm on my third day of not taking nausea meds and things are going fairly well, knock on wood. Really hoping I'm out of the woods ...


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks second! I'm so jealous. I'm still nauseated and vomiting while on the meds, so no attempt to go off yet. I will say it has eased. I'm only throwing up every other day or so, and the nausea is ok most of the morning/day...it's really just at night now that it hits big time.

Sorry things have been tough gag, but yay heartbeat! It's my favorite sound ever.


----------



## Thejoie

Lesonde- you look awesome!! Cute lil belly!! 

Gagrl- that's so stressful. I'm so glad your doc took his time making sure everything was okay! 

I've been feeling great this week! Even got a 6 mile run in yesterday! My energy is lower in the afternoon but I get a second wind when I get home from work so that's when I go to the gym!


----------



## zephyr

I had a little bleeding scare not long after I posted my first post and had a scan a few hours later! Baby was doing fine and measured bang on 10 weeks with a hb of 170 bpm. 
Saw baby moving around too! There was a small area on the edge of the placenta where the bleed was coming from but its apparently quite common at this stage and the tech was very reassuring!

My nausea had disappeared this last week so I panicked :( but it's back again today even worse than before, hopefully it goes away soon!

First midwife appointment is next week :D


----------



## 808malia

So, today I found my baby's heartbeat for the first time on my Doppler!!! It was only for a few seconds, then baby moved and I couldn't find it again... But super exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## 808malia

zephyr said:


> I had a little bleeding scare not long after I posted my first post and had a scan a few hours later! Baby was doing fine and measured bang on 10 weeks with a hb of 170 bpm.
> Saw baby moving around too! There was a small area on the edge of the placenta where the bleed was coming from but its apparently quite common at this stage and the tech was very reassuring!
> 
> My nausea had disappeared this last week so I panicked :( but it's back again today even worse than before, hopefully it goes away soon!
> 
> First midwife appointment is next week :D

Zephyr- I had the same kind of placenta tear and bleeding at 6 weeks and me and baby are both doing fantastic now... It will heal quickly, stay strong and try not to worry!:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm a little late but would love to join you ladies! 

I'm expecting our 9th baby. We already know she is a girl giving us 4 girls and 5 boys. We lost our last baby at 15 weeks in September, so praying hard for this LO. 

We are due july 17 :)


----------



## Lunabelle

Welcome blessedmomma! I hope you have H&H pregnancy. 

Zephyr that is scary, but luckily it's not dangerous. I hope you feel better soon. 

I have a bloodtest & US tomorrow and I'm not allowed to eat before the bloodtest. I'm worried of how that will go as if I don't eat at the latest when I wake up, or Early in the morning at 5/6am I am pretty much guaranteed to be sick the whole day. It is fairly early at 8.45 so hopefully I will be ok. I'm worried I will miss my appointment just being sick in the toilet... luckily DF is there so he can always explain, although he has a language barrier as he doesn't speak french. I'm probably overthinking this...


----------



## lesondemavie

Heya blessed :)

Zephyr sorry to hear of the scare but glad all is well.

Luna - What fancophone part of the world are you in? Je parle le français courament, although I'm probably a bit rusty. I studied abroad for a year à Grenoble, France. Beautiful city. I miss it dearly. I watch movies, read books, and listen to music a bit to try and keep it up. Sadly not many people here in California speak French, but ah well I just loved it and always knew I wanted to become fluent. I have that same concern about blood tests. I have to take a bite of something every time I stir awake or I'm up dry heaving at 3 and 4 am. There's no way I could do it now. Are they checking your prolactin? Is that why? That's the only one I had to fast for back before the ms hit.


----------



## boobee

zephyr said:


> I had a little bleeding scare not long after I posted my first post and had a scan a few hours later! Baby was doing fine and measured bang on 10 weeks with a hb of 170 bpm.
> Saw baby moving around too! There was a small area on the edge of the placenta where the bleed was coming from but its apparently quite common at this stage and the tech was very reassuring!
> 
> My nausea had disappeared this last week so I panicked :( but it's back again today even worse than before, hopefully it goes away soon!
> 
> First midwife appointment is next week :D

Bleeds are quite common, more so than we think! I bled with my daughter at 6, 14 & 18 weeks, never got to the bottom of it, she was born healthy with no other troubles! I bled at 6 weeks with this baby and they saw a 4cm patch when the bleeding was coming from. They checked again at my 12 week scan and it the bleed had disappeared, she said it usually fixes itself :) doesn't stop us freaking out though, Ive done nothing but worry!


----------



## boobee

Gagrlinpitt said:


> So ladies small update. I had my 11 week appointment yesterday. When I got in there the tech couldn't find the heartbeat. Doc came in and asked lots of questions and decided he wants me to go get a first trimester gestational diabetes test since I'm overweight. Then he tried to find babies heartbeat and didn't immediately find it. My anxiety started and I started crying so he spent ten minutes and pressed hard and found peanuts heartbeat at 159. He said now that we've heard it at 11 weeks on a Doppler, mc risk goes down below 2%. I'm so thankful for a patient doctor who cares about my well being and babies...

It's the worst feeling ever isn't it! Sometimes baby is hiding or in a difficult position, we've had this at our 16 week midwife appointment, she couldn't find the heartbeat and I was almost in tears as we took our nearly 3 year old with us to experience it all... she finally found it after a lot of pushing on my belly and said that the baby must've been hiding behind something and that's why it took so long!


----------



## boobee

Could I be added for June 16th please?


----------



## Lunabelle

lesondemavie said:


> Heya blessed :)
> 
> Zephyr sorry to hear of the scare but glad all is well.
> 
> Luna - What fancophone part of the world are you in? Je parle le français courament, although I'm probably a bit rusty. I studied abroad for a year à Grenoble, France. Beautiful city. I miss it dearly. I watch movies, read books, and listen to music a bit to try and keep it up. Sadly not many people here in California speak French, but ah well I just loved it and always knew I wanted to become fluent. I have that same concern about blood tests. I have to take a bite of something every time I stir awake or I'm up dry heaving at 3 and 4 am. There's no way I could do it now. Are they checking your prolactin? Is that why? That's the only one I had to fast for back before the ms hit.


We live in Belgium. I lived in France when I was younger, and for 10years was trying to speak french whenever I could to keep it up. I was a bit rusty too when we moved here, but it came back quickly! You never know when you might need that skill, it is definitely useful to have! They were checking my blood sugar levels as a routine test amongst a 100 different things. :)

So update on the US! Everything was well and *it's a girl! * :pink: :happydance: so exciting! I would have been excited either way, but it does feel special having a little girl as there are already a few little boys in the family. We weren't expecting to find out the gender, so that was a very pleasant surprise! We got to hear the heartbeat as well and saw it beating on the screen.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0580.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0581.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lesondemavie

Too true Luna. It's surprised me when it's come in handy while travelling. DH speaks fluent Spanish. Comes in handy much more so around here, but it is nice that we make such a good pair while travelling. We just need to learn Mandarin and then we're set &#128518;! Beautiful, beautiful ultrasound! We go in for our 13 week scan today. Will have to make sure they know we don't want to know the sex of the baby!


----------



## second.time

Beautiful scan, Luna! Congratulations on the little girl. Welcome, blessed.

I had my appointment today and heard the heartbeat, 150, though it was a little tough to find. I asked about the NT scan and the nurse said it's usually not covered by insurance unless you're high-risk, which I'm not, but I told her I'd consider doing it anyway. I'll have the quad screening in three weeks. 

My doctor is out and I saw a new one temporarily. I felt like he was brusque with me for gaining seven pounds in the first trimester (!). I feel bad about it ... I'm glad the nausea is gone but maybe I've been enjoying my appetite a little too much? But on my own scales, and in terms of how my clothes fit, etc., I've gained less. So I'm just going to keep eating healthy foods I crave and not be too hard on myself.


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats on your girl lunabelle!


----------



## Lunabelle

Second time I gained 4kg too (about 8pounds), but then in lost two kilos and have put another kilo on again after christmas. My doctor was warning me about it too, it got me worried as I want to get into shape quickly after the baby comes but it will obviously be harder the more weight I put on. I wouldn't worry about it too much, the first trimester is hard with nausea and food aversions. Only wanting to eat certain types of food...and I don't know if it was the same for you, but I had to be eating constantly to stop from being sick. I think from now we can still allow the occasional treat but overall it will be easier as the nausea helps and we don't need to eat so much. it was definitely easy to over indulge in the first trimester with nausea and everything else going on! My sister gained a lot in first trimester too, but then didn't gain so much later on and overall her weight gain has been normal. Congrats on the US! 

Leson how did your scan go today?


----------



## lesondemavie

Beautifully! Baby measuring 13+1 with a heart fluttering away at 156 bpm. Doctor says the jaw looks great - no cleft, no spina bifida, femur measuring on track, and baby should pass the NT on Friday no problem &#128151;


----------



## lesondemavie

Here's another pic (on phone so can only post one at a time)


----------



## Lunabelle

congrats on the scan leson! Love that second picture, it made me smile it's so cute!


----------



## second.time

Aww, such a sweet scan, lesondemavie! So happy everything's looking good. 

Luna, thanks for the comforting words! The first trimester was definitely odd with cravings and nausea. I remember gaining about 22 pounds with my first pregnancy but I can't remember how it happened ... maybe I did gain 5-7 pounds the first trimester? It's good to hear that other women have experienced the same thing, gaining slightly more than usual in the first tri and then evening out in the second. I hate worrying about weight so I'm trying to just let go.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm so happy I'm in second tri! Hopefully the call today will mean another reduction in my hormones, and I'm going off my baby aspirin, zinc, and b6. Soon I'll just have the prenatal and DHA! All of my restrictions are lifted now too! I'm so happy to add some exercise back in. I want to start slow though. Maybe just some prenatal yoga? If I can make it through a class without &#128541;, that is :haha:. Definitely getting in some &#128536; time with DH too. I get so nervous about it, but I know the risk of this being my third loss with no baby in my arms is low now and something like that won't make any difference at this point. I just can't even describe the joy I feel today after everything we've been through this past year. It's overwhelming and immense. Maybe now I can finally stop protecting my heart and let myself fall in love with this baby &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## 808malia

I have actually lost about 8lbs so far in the first trimester... But I am overweight and my doctor said she wasn't concerned about it. :shrug:

Congrats on your girl scan luna!!!:pink: That's amazing that you found out so early on!:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

Les :cloud9: my first two babies I lost in mc and the next one was my first baby I brought home. I was the same. It took a while before I bonded with her in pregnancy since I was worried I was gonna lose her. 

I hadn't lost or gained until recently. I lost 3 lbs, but I'm a tad overweight so it won't hurt I'm sure.


----------



## Aphy

Gorgeous scans Luna and Lesonde! So glad you can both breathe easier now!

Had our 12 week scan today as well and all looks good. Had bloods drawn for the Down syndrome test so one more week to see how that goes then we are officially over the first trimester!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2881.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I ordered a doppler last week and it looks like it'll be delivered today. So excited. And I have my Integrated Prenatal Screening scan on Saturday morning. Wish me luck.


----------



## Thejoie

Those scans are amazing!!! No more gummy bears- they look like babies!! I can't believe some in the group are hitting the second trimester!! Woah!!! Grow babies grow! 

I've been feeling really good. Food aversions are still a thing but energy is good and mood is good. We go to Florida to tell DH's mom and sister about the baby! I'm excited to finally have everyone in the family knowing.... I booked my gender scan for next month! 
I can't wait!!


----------



## second.time

Malia and blessed, I think losing weight in the first tri is pretty common and not a problem at all. My MIL and SIL both had such severe morning sickness that they both lost significant amounts of weight during pregnancy and still had nice healthy babies. 

Aphy, lovely scan and glad it all looked good. Pretty, I hope the doppler brings you a lot of peace of mind!

Honestly I'm sensitive to it because of having an eating disorder when I was young. My first pregnancy, I worried that it would bring up a lot of negative feelings about weight/body changes. But I felt beautiful! I actually gained weight on purpose this year because I was worried my lower weight could affect TTC. The doctor's comment threw me off, but I have to get back in that mindset of knowing that my body is supporting the baby right now and it's all fine and for a good cause. 

Even though I'm still Team Yellow I'm now convinced this baby is a boy, especially with the heartrate being so close to my son's (his was 154 at 12w5d, this baby's is 150 at 13w2d). Not very scientific.


----------



## lesondemavie

I lost a few pounds in first tri too. My doctor said she lost 10lbs! Now that I can eat lunch again I finally am up a pound, and I'm sure it will keep climbing. I really thought I would struggle mentally with getting bigger while pregnant, but I love my little bump so far and can't wait for it to get bigger. I am hoping to keep my weight gain healthy though, as I would like to lose what I can after if possible. I think that's my worst fear because of my mom. She just kept on putting on more and more weight after having babies.

I'm so sorry you went through that second! I've always been thin, but I've had body image issues forever (thanks mom). My mom constantly tells us that she was 5'7" and 115 before she went on hormone therapy to have me (she had endo and couldn't conceive without help). She is now (and has been) over 200lbs. By 16, I was 5'5" and 110 and she would still find little bulges and imperfections to point out. I stayed that weight until I was 26. I still have this clear memory of being in my dance costume for the super bowl half time show and my mom telling me to suck in my fat for a photo in our front yard. Funny what you remember right? In my 20s, she would constantly mention how her waist was thinner at my age, etc. It messes with your head. I never felt beautiful or thin. I creeped up to 126 after 26, started working out and dieting like crazy and dropped back down to 110 &#128556;. I guess my roommate was actually worried about me back then. Then I met my husband and started grad school and crept back up to 126. Started running half marathons when I turned 30 and dropped to around 118-120 and I've been happy there. The issues are still there. I find bulges and can't stand wearing bikinis. I'm envious of my best friend. Her weight has fluctuated so much over the years, and yet she can still confidently flaunt what she's got and feel beautiful. I thankfully never developed a full on eating disorder, but my little sister, the star gymnast with rock hard abs, struggles on and off with bulimia. She's 5'8" with a wider frame, but also always thin and didn't believe it. 

If I have a little girl, I'm going to try my hardest not to pass those issues on to her. Hopefully I have the strength and awareness to manage that.


----------



## Weebles

i also had an eating disorder when I was younger and while it's never gotten as bad as it was then I've had a couple mini relapses over the years. Not in a long long time though. I had even gotten to the point I was overweight and managed to loose it the right way without a relapse. I'm really struggling now though. I'm not dieting or anything like that that, in fact I've gained 10lbs already, but I'm having such a hard time with old body image issues resurfacing. It's really caught me off guard, I remember being so proud of my bump with my son and was expecting to feel the same but I don't. The bloat and the pudge bump have me feeling uncomfortable and down. I want to look forward to my bump again. :(


----------



## PrettyInInk42

OMG! The doppler came!!! And I heard the heartbeat!!! And it was so strong!!! I almost cried!!! I feel so relieved that kiddo is still there and thriving!! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

So cute aphy!

Pretty- I love my Doppler! Yay for finding the heartbeat! :) 

So sorry for you ladies with body image problems. I've been up and down. Even when I was a size 0 I found imperfections. I think that's partly the world we live in. Outward beauty is so overemphasized, it's just really sad. Thankfully my DH is amazing and encouraging.

I woke up with my bloaty tummy feeling hard and more like a bump today! I'm so happy haha!!!


----------



## second.time

Blessed, you look great! Pretty, that must be such a nice feeling. 

I'm sorry you've had to deal with that, lesonde -- how painful to hear those critiques from your mother. I'm glad that you've been able to find some peace with your body image, even if you still struggle with some issues. My eating disorder made me dangerously thin for most of my early 20s, and then before I fully recovered, I went the other direction and ended up binge-eating for a while. In a way I'm grateful, because gaining so much weight seemed to help my body get healthy again. I also learned that weighing more wasn't the end of the world: good things still happened to me, I was still happy. Then I was finally able to come to terms with my body and just relax. I went back down to my pre-eating disorder weight and I've been happy there ever since, even during my first pregnancy. 

Weebles, I'm so sorry you're dealing with the same thing. It's strange, isn't it? I'm not sure why I felt confident during my first pregnancy and not this one! I hope that we both get to a better place soon ... the first trimester/early second trimester is so difficult because your body is changing, but you don't have a pronounced bump yet.


----------



## Maries_s

Hi ladies! Is been a while since I posted here but here I am. 
Doctors appointment went great! I finally had an ultrasound today and baby is measuring good. I'm now 13w6d and my due date is going to be July 6th. I wanted to be team yellow this time but my husband and all my family are opposed so I gave up and when the lady ask me if want to know what I was having I said yes without thinking to much :haha: The lady said is not hundred percent sure but it look like that we are having a Boy! :blue: We saw a penis so I don't think this is going to change but we are not buying anything until the anatomy scan just to be sure. 
Well, I've been torturing DH all day long with the gender revelation and I'm going to tell him when he is out of work today. I went to target and bought a blue onesie that said "Born in 2017" and that is how I'm going to tell him.


----------



## blessedmomma

That's a cute way to tell him maries! I feel sad for you that you got pressured into finding out though.


----------



## PrincessPearl

Hi ladies! Wow, so much good news! I am so happy that everybody's pregnancies are progressing so well!!

I have been MIA for awhile, this pregnancy has not been easy and has not gone as smoothly as I would have liked. First, the nausea has been crippling! I was hospitalized in the middle of November for Hyperemesis gravidarum. I am now 17 weeks, and the nausea has gotten better, but is not gone. I am at least able to function in the morning and afternoon now, but the evenings are still pretty rough. I was prepared for this though, as I had it with my first pregnancy. What I was not prepared for though was all the bleeding I have experienced. I had heavy bleeding at 8 weeks, 10 weeks, and 16 weeks. I was hospitalized in the end of November for a week because of the bleeding. None of the doctors could find a cause of the bleeding. The latest episode was over Christmas, and a different doctor thinks the bleeding might have been coming from the cervix. He put me on pelvic bedrest for an undetermined length of time.

All complications aside, both babies are doing great and that is all that matters!!!!! Both are growth wise right on track, and I have been feeling movement for over a week now! I bought a doppler after the second time bleeding, and have been listening to both heartbeats for a while now!!!! It has really helped put my mind at ease!

We haven't really told anyone about the pregnancy. The only people who know are those who have known about the struggles and the ivf process. (And you wonderful ladies!!) It took me a while to realize the reason it doesn't feel right yet to tell others. It's not that I am afraid that something bad will happen because my gut feeling tells me everything is going to be ok. It's because both me and my husband are still trying to process everything that we have been through on our ivf journey. There is no hiding it now though, I have quite a bump!!!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Princess so glad to hear things are slowly starting to mellow out for you. I'm sure it's been a long hard road to get to where you are right now.

Afm sorry for the rant that's about to insue, today I've been feeling really down and emotional. Im already overweight and I feel fat and ugly and just not beautiful at all. My dh took a 12 week bump picture of me last night with the chalkboard I made and after seeing the picture I'm too embarrassed to post it anywhere because I feel like it makes me look like an ugly, fat, slob (even though I know it really doesn't).. Pregnancy hormones are sure surging today. So I woke up at around 4am and couldn't go back to sleep so I ordered a plus size maternity swim suit as I got cleared to start swimming again three days a week and I'm determined to keep my weight down and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Hi Ladies - I would like to join. I am due July 23rd with my first. Hope everyone is comping well with their symptoms and pregnancy! 

I just got off the phone with my OB and my chromosome abnormalities all came up negative and I am having a Baby Boy! That is what my husband and I wanted and we both started crying on the phone! We were waiting to announce our pregnancy until these test came back and I am so excited now to tell everyone!

Gagrlinpitt - I was feeling the same exact way yesterday. Just completely fat and ugly and I think I am seeing some new stretch marks on my sides come up even with all the body oil I am using. The swim should help, I worked out last night and I am feeling better today. I think it is normal to feel like this so I am writing it off to hormones. Hang in there and just take one day at a time! :) Hugs..


----------



## second.time

Gagrlin, I'm sorry: I know it's tough to feel your confidence going away during pregnancy. Swimming sounds like a really good idea, I'm sure it will be wonderful stress relief and a good mood booster.

TTCfirst, congratulations! Little boys are so sweet. I've loved being a mom to my son. Could I ask if you got NIPT?

I bugged my poor nurse about the NT scan until she got sick of me and told me that the office would offer NIPT. It might be a little pricey if our insurance doesn't cooperate, but I've been so anxious about not getting any testing done that I decided to do it, and I'll go tomorrow for the draw and hopefully find out more within a week or two. The thing is that I know you can find the sex from these tests and I'm feeling my resolve loosen! I've had a tough time with this pregnancy, bonding feels difficult, and I keep wondering if knowing the baby's sex would help.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Hi Ladies - I would like to join. I am due July 23rd with my first. Hope everyone is comping well with their symptoms and pregnancy!
> 
> I just got off the phone with my OB and my chromosome abnormalities all came up negative and I am having a Baby Boy! That is what my husband and I wanted and we both started crying on the phone! We were waiting to announce our pregnancy until these test came back and I am so excited now to tell everyone!
> 
> Gagrlinpitt - I was feeling the same exact way yesterday. Just completely fat and ugly and I think I am seeing some new stretch marks on my sides come up even with all the body oil I am using. The swim should help, I worked out last night and I am feeling better today. I think it is normal to feel like this so I am writing it off to hormones. Hang in there and just take one day at a time! :) Hugs..

Thank you for this.. Just glad to know I'm not alone :hugs:


----------



## 808malia

Maries- Congrats on your boy scan!!!:blue::happydance: I'm kinda jealous that some of you ladies are finding out so soon! I'm almost 13weeks and I still have a month to wait...


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Thank you Second.Time, Yes it was a NIPT and I go in for my CVS next Friday.

Gagrlinpitt - Def not alone, we are all in this together.


----------



## Thejoie

Gagrl: it's definitely a struggle. I tried on every pair of jeans I own today and only had 3 that still fit well enough. My work pants are starting to get tight too. Next week I need to head out to get some bigger sizes. It's something I'm expecting but still is hard to come to terms with...


----------



## Maries_s

blessedmomma said:


> That's a cute way to tell him maries! I feel sad for you that you got pressured into finding out though.

It was really nice seeing his impression. Now he is over the moon and smiling every day. 
It was annoying having the pressure of them and I felt angry at first since this is probably my last pregnancy and I wanted this time to do everything that I want. However, I'm still very happy and just make peace with myself and them. 



808malia said:


> Maries- Congrats on your boy scan!!!:blue::happydance: I'm kinda jealous that some of you ladies are finding out so soon! I'm almost 13weeks and I still have a month to wait...

Thank you! I was surprised of knowing so early this time with my last pregnancy I had to wait until the anatomy scan at 20w because she did not cooperate in previous scans.


----------



## blessedmomma

Princess I've had so many complications with pregnancies so I know what you're going through. I've had hg very severe and due to it had a baby with iugr. Also had bleeding from sch's (a bleed or blood clot by the placenta) in several pregnancies. I almost lost one son because of it and did lose another. Several other babies (I have 8) I just had lots of bleeding. It can be so scary! I have a clotting disorder though and that's why so baby aspirin helps me. 

Gagrl- ugh I hate that feeling! I bet you look absolutely gorgeous in your baby bump photo. I'd love to see it some time if you change your mind :hugs: 

Ttc congrats on your healthy boy!!! :blue: 

Second- I love the nipt. Gave me so much peace of mind!

Maries- I'm glad you found peace in it!


----------



## lesondemavie

Joie my pants stopped fitting at 10 weeks. I used a rubber band on them to keep them closed and then finally caved and just bought maternity pants at 12 weeks. They were cheaper than my regular jeans, and they are crazy comfy. If you're going to need them eventually you might just opt for that instead of getting a larger size. They will grow with you and your bump!


----------



## second.time

lesondemavie said:


> Joie my pants stopped fitting at 10 weeks. I used a rubber band on them to keep them closed and then finally caved and just bought maternity pants at 12 weeks. They were cheaper than my regular jeans, and they are crazy comfy. If you're going to need them eventually you might just opt for that instead of getting a larger size. They will grow with you and your bump!

Oh, which brand did you get? I keep seeing maternity jeans that are pricier than most of my normal jeans. I've been looking for some good brands!


----------



## lesondemavie

$30-40 at Motherhood and on top of that they had some in store specials like buy one get one half off or something. I don't remember exactly, and sadly it did not work on the two pairs I bought.


----------



## PurplePear

Honestly I sent to a few consignment stores for some maternity jeans. I paid 7$ a pair in brand-new condition. It's not clothing that is worn that long so I found it worth of. Also old Navy had really nice ones for great prices


----------



## lesondemavie

Nice purple that's great! I'm waiting on a box from my SIL for her hand me downs. They should fit so I'm good with just the two for now. I honestly think mine will come in handy at thanksgivings for years to come :haha:


----------



## second.time

I also bought secondhand for my last pregnancy! It's true, most maternity clothes are in perfect condition. Same with a lot of baby clothes ... babies aren't quite as rough on their clothes as older kids and they only wear them for a couple of months.

I had the Panorama test done today. Hoping the results come back sooner than two weeks! They had to weigh me for the forms and I actually weighed LESS than on Tuesday, which surprised the nurse. It really makes me wonder if the weight on Tuesday that made the doctor talk to me was a mistake??? It didn't match my scales at home. Maybe I had rocks in my pockets?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Had my 12 week scan and things look good. Kiddo was moving around a lot and giving the tech some issues. And had a nice healthy heart rate of 165bpm. : )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170107_101128.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20170107_101144.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20170107_101213.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Catalyst

Hello all.. sorry I have been MIA. We went to our family over the holidays for 10 days. Had a lovely time. Then been lazy and tired after the trip home. Wondered how much I had missed on here and it out me off a bit. 
We are now 15 weeks euth out twins. I have lost some weight.. about 4-5 kg. Still fit my cloths! Stil ms but feel better some days. Hoping it is going.
So how are you all? :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Second time I agree completely. I get almost all my maternity and baby clothes second hand and they are practically in new condition. Save a ton of money!

Pretty- so cute :) 

Hi catalyst!


----------



## second.time

Congratulations on the scan, pretty! So sweet to see that silhouette that looks so much like a baby's. It's crazy how scans change in just a few weeks in the first tri.

Catalyst, glad to hear you're doing well! Hope the MS goes away entirely soon.

I reached the second trimester today. Crazy. It seems to be going by so quickly. I have a boy's name I REALLY love now and I've started basically thinking of this baby as a boy.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pretty, beautiful scan pictures!!! :flower:

Hey girls, the best place to buy maternity clothes is Walmart!! Way cheaper than maternity clothing stores!! I always hated spending 40 dollars on maternity jeans u will only wear for such a short period of time!!! Walmart online shopping is the best way to go with the best selection, check it out!!!

https://www.walmart.com/cp/maternit...edirect=true&redirect_query=maternity clothes

I found maternity jeans for 20 bucks or less, maternity leggings 10 bucks, maternity shirts for 10 bucks or under!! :thumbup:


----------



## lesondemavie

Beautiful pictures pretty!

Congrats on 2nd tri second!

Wanna with the deal they had you could have bought 2 pairs for just $15-20 each at motherhood. Not sure how long the sale lasted or how often they have them though. Anyway it didn't seem overly expensive like some other specialty stores.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey, wannabeprego, will you be updating the first post with all the due dates soon? Mine is July 22nd. 

And thanks everyone for your compliments. : )


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh yea speaking of due dates. My RE said to stick with the EDD of 7.11.17. It was just so confusing with all those different edds on my ultrasounds, but baby seems to be evening out now in second tri.


----------



## lesondemavie

Just wanted to share the best photo from our NT scan:


----------



## littledreamer

Hi ! I was a member of September Snugglers, you popped into my mind today and I was wondering if there was any news... SO excited to see this post. Congratulations very happy for you !


----------



## blessedmomma

Wanna- I'll have to check it out thanks for the heads up! I've always been worried to buy online in case they don't fit, but surely I could just take them back to Walmart if they don't so that's great. I've checked in their stores here and they don't carry them in the stores around me, I hadn't thought to look online haha :dohh: 

Les- so cute


----------



## wannabeprego

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hey, wannabeprego, will you be updating the first post with all the due dates soon? Mine is July 22nd.
> 
> And thanks everyone for your compliments. : )

Your welcome! No problem!! I updated your info on the first page!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

blessedmomma said:


> Wanna- I'll have to check it out thanks for the heads up! I've always been worried to buy online in case they don't fit, but surely I could just take them back to Walmart if they don't so that's great. I've checked in their stores here and they don't carry them in the stores around me, I hadn't thought to look online haha :dohh:
> 
> Les- so cute

Your welcome! I find that the Walmart sizes run pretty true to size, well at least for me! But it is easy to return stuff at walmart if something doesn't fit right!:thumbup: I have been to the mall and looked in maternity stores and they were so overpriced with such a limited selection! :nope:


----------



## wannabeprego

lesondemavie said:


> Just wanted to share the best photo from our NT scan:
> 
> View attachment 981877

Adorable!:thumbup:


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww beautiful scan pictures! Hurray :D <3 our scan is Friday so I'll post then. 

I found baby's heart rate with our doppler (haven't looked till now), so I'm feeling confident about the scan :) also feeling some twitches I'm sure of it.
I also went away over Christmas for ten days! Dragging our toddler around England.. but she got to see her loving family and we got lots of gifts so I won't complain haha. Also had exams this morning! I have been sick as a dog in first tri, I spent about three weeks just wanting it to stop :( but I seem to be coming out of the woods.. I think magnesium is helping and hopefully I'm just over the worst of it. Otherwise I'm just having general ligament pain and a bit of pelvic pain so I'm thinking of ordering a bump support again, feels mad this early but I'll need one soon anyways.

So glad to see all the good news, blessings all round x


----------



## Weebles

Just catching up and seeing how everyone is. Lots of lovely scans and I'm so glad everyone is doing well. I have an appointment tomorrow, I don't know if I will be getting an ultrasound or not but I sure hope so, I'm hoping to get lucky and find out the gender a little early. I'm also supposed to be starting progesterone injections soon too but I have to order them through a specialty pharmacist.. I'm still not 100% clear on how it all works and I hope they arrive on time.


----------



## Maries_s

lesondemavie said:


> Just wanted to share the best photo from our NT scan:
> 
> View attachment 981877

This is a perfect lovely scan! Congratulations. 



Weebles said:


> Just catching up and seeing how everyone is. Lots of lovely scans and I'm so glad everyone is doing well. I have an appointment tomorrow, I don't know if I will be getting an ultrasound or not but I sure hope so, I'm hoping to get lucky and find out the gender a little early. I'm also supposed to be starting progesterone injections soon too but I have to order them through a specialty pharmacist.. I'm still not 100% clear on how it all works and I hope they arrive on time.

I also going to start progesterone injections soon my doctor told me about it but I don't have idea what is the next step. In my case he told me they can come to my house to put me the injection but I haven't heard anything else from them.


----------



## lesondemavie

Are the progesterone injections to prevent preterm labor? I know I took progesterone all through the first trimester to treat a hormonal imbalance, but they have now completely weaned me off and my levels are still great since the placenta took over. I figure the injections in second tri have to be for something different.


----------



## Maries_s

lesondemavie said:


> Are the progesterone injections to prevent preterm labor? I know I took progesterone all through the first trimester to treat a hormonal imbalance, but they have now completely weaned me off and my levels are still great since the placenta took over. I figure the injections in second tri have to be for something different.

At least in my case it is for prevent preterm labor. Since my DD was born at 35w5d. 
However, doctor said that is 40 to 50% effective :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

Maries I hope it helps! I have a friend who always has her babies early. The last one they put her on it and it was the longest pregnancy she has ever had so it seemed to help her. Before that, her first 3 babies came earlier and earlier. I use progesterone cream (about 150 mg to start with) in every pregnancy until at least the end of first tri. Sometimes I use it all the way through. I recently stopped it, but only because my progesterone levels have been higher this pregnancy than my others.


----------



## Weebles

Yeah, mine are for a history of preterm labor as well. When my betas were drawn my progesterone was fine and dandy.. I had my son at 35 weeks and since they don't know why my dr recommended the injections. I'm not thrilled about it given the 50/50ish success rate.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm so sorry for you ladies dealing with stomach issues. It's hard enough when you're not pregnant..

Afm, after much thought and talking with my insurance we decided to forgo the NT scan as it would cost about $4,000 which right now we just can't afford since we are taking our contractor to court. Yesterday when I came home it was the first day I wasn't so exhausted I was able to stay awake most of the evening. I am still too uncomfortable posting my bump pictures but I did update my pregnancy thread with the chalkboard I've been doing weekly. 

I also just got the swimsuit I ordered in the mail and I'm ready to get back in the water!!


----------



## second.time

So many beautiful scans! 

Gagrlin, that's so expensive for the NT scan -- I'm surprised your insurance won't help out, since it's becoming more and more routine. I'm sorry. Have you asked your docs about NIPT? Some tests are in-network, and at least with the Panorama, they'll work with you to bring the cost down to $100 or $200 even if you're paying out of pocket. 

AFM, we learned that the lab my doctor uses does a different NIPT that may not include gender determination. So now I'm almost wondering about an elective scan in a few weeks. I only saw the baby once this whole pregnancy and I'd like to have some more reassurance and maybe (maybe???) find out the sex. I'm torn! On the one hand I'd like to wait, but bonding has felt difficult this time and I wonder if having a name, etc., would help.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

second.time said:


> So many beautiful scans!
> 
> Gagrlin, that's so expensive for the NT scan -- I'm surprised your insurance won't help out, since it's becoming more and more routine. I'm sorry. Have you asked your docs about NIPT? Some tests are in-network, and at least with the Panorama, they'll work with you to bring the cost down to $100 or $200 even if you're paying out of pocket.
> 
> AFM, we learned that the lab my doctor uses does a different NIPT that may not include gender determination. So now I'm almost wondering about an elective scan in a few weeks. I only saw the baby once this whole pregnancy and I'd like to have some more reassurance and maybe (maybe???) find out the sex. I'm torn! On the one hand I'd like to wait, but bonding has felt difficult this time and I wonder if having a name, etc., would help.

I'll have to talk to them. My insurance only covers genetic testing based on need and I have no family history so they won't cover it...


----------



## blessedmomma

Second time I hope you can figure it what's best for you! 

Gagrl- that is an outrageous cost! I hope you can figure out something your insurance can cover. What about the triple or quad screen? I thought those were pretty routine even without a 'need'?


----------



## Maries_s

blessedmomma said:


> Maries I hope it helps! I have a friend who always has her babies early. The last one they put her on it and it was the longest pregnancy she has ever had so it seemed to help her. Before that, her first 3 babies came earlier and earlier. I use progesterone cream (about 150 mg to start with) in every pregnancy until at least the end of first tri. Sometimes I use it all the way through. I recently stopped it, but only because my progesterone levels have been higher this pregnancy than my others.

That is good to know since I feel this injections are pointless. 



Weebles said:


> Yeah, mine are for a history of preterm labor as well. When my betas were drawn my progesterone was fine and dandy.. I had my son at 35 weeks and since they don't know why my dr recommended the injections. I'm not thrilled about it given the 50/50ish success rate.

I still don't know why doctor prescribed the injections either. My daughter was born at 35w5d and thank God she was totally fine. 
I'm not thrilled either but I hope is for the good of this baby. 
They're going to give it to you every week? Did they stop at some point of the pregnancy?


----------



## Weebles

My Dr says they are usually started at 16 weeks but we are going to start at 18. I'll then have them every week until 36 weeks. My son had a lot of developmental delays and while it's hard to say if that was due to being a premie or not my Dr feels that the benefits of the injections far outweigh any risks.


----------



## 808malia

Well, I finally started to tell some of my friends that I am pregnant...:blush: Have been putting it off due to previous losses, but I am starting to feel like this is really happening! I almost can't believe that I am this far along...:cloud9:


----------



## Maries_s

Weebles said:


> My Dr says they are usually started at 16 weeks but we are going to start at 18. I'll then have them every week until 36 weeks. My son had a lot of developmental delays and while it's hard to say if that was due to being a premie or not my Dr feels that the benefits of the injections far outweigh any risks.

Doctor wants me to start at 15week but I haven't heard from them. So I have the feeling that I'm going to have to call them soon to get more information. :dohh:


----------



## Mummafrog

808malia said:


> Well, I finally started to tell some of my friends that I am pregnant...:blush: Have been putting it off due to previous losses, but I am starting to feel like this is really happening! I almost can't believe that I am this far along...:cloud9:

Malia! I remember your profile picture from a long time ago I'm sure, congratulations on your rainbow :cloud9: I'm glad you're able to share with your friends now.

Our scan is Friday so I'll put it on fb then but I told most of my close friends/family at Christmas. Right now I'm waiting for essay marks so I'm a bit tense :dohh:


----------



## Girly922

We told immediate family at Christmas, there's still a fair few people that don't know though. 

I've got my NT scan this afternoon. I'm pretty nervous, especially so since we've told family members and I don't know how I'll cope if we have to tell people that something is wrong.


----------



## lesondemavie

I've slowly and cautiously been telling family and close friends, but bc of the previous losses it is hard to open up. I just keep reminding myself that so far the baby is healthy and thriving, but still I feel like I'm just waiting for my world to come crashing down some days.


----------



## second.time

Good luck at the NT scan, Girly! I'm sure it will all go wonderfully. And your family and friends will support you no matter what. 

Lesonde, I understand that. I didn't tell anyone last pregnancy until nearly 15 weeks, despite having nothing but good signs. It's hard to let go! I did find it a little vulnerable to share, but once I did, people were so enthusiastic and sweet and it felt good to talk about it openly. 

I don't know when to announce this time! I'd like to wait for the testing/scans, and then in early February I have something big happening and need to focus on that. I'm wondering if I'll be past the halfway point before I tell? I've seen couples do that but I didn't plan on doing it myself!


----------



## Girly922

I know my family would be supportive if the worst happened, but they've never known I've been pregnant until after I've lost the baby, or once I'm in second tri so this was a big step for me. None of my immediate family have ever lost a pregnancy or a baby so they struggle to understand my feelings when I've had losses in the past. 
My difficulty this time is believing that I can have a pregnancy without issues. My daughter was conceived the cycle after a miscarriage so it feels strange to fall pregnant and not have any complication this time. 

My NT scan went great however. We were there for ages as the tech struggled to get the measurements due to the amount of gas I had :blush: so kept sending us for a walk and to come back. Third time lucky and an hour later she finally got a good enough view to get measurements. Baby is measuring ahead so my due date has changed, and everything looked perfect. DH has guessed that the baby is a boy, he tends to be fairly good at guessing. Lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 808malia

We are planning on making our "BIG" announcement on January 31st after the anatomy scan!!!:happydance: I thought that way it would be more fun like "it's a boy" and people can be like what?! I didn't know you were pregnant ect...lol:haha: I'll be almost 17 weeks then...


----------



## Thejoie

We are waiting to announce till we know gender too! 26 days!!

Had my 12 week appointment today and everything is looking great! Met my OB for the first time and loved him. Met with the billing lady who made me sooooo happy by telling me that my pregnancy is 100% covered!! 

Baby has been lifting the ban on protein and my eating has been getting back on track. 

Great day today... great day!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I've told a handful of friends, but not my mom or the baby's father yet. I was considering telling my bosses this week, but I'm still worried I could have an MC, so I think I'll wait til next month.


----------



## second.time

Girly, I totally understand about the losses and how that would make you more hesitant to share the good news. You're right, it is a vulnerable feeling no matter how supportive people are. But I'm so glad your scan went well! 

I'm happy I'm not the only one who's been keeping pretty quiet. It makes me feel better about waiting. Just close family and a couple of friends know. My 4-year-old ending up telling his daycare teacher, which isn't ideal, but she just said congratulations and has been tactful about it since then. I'm sure they see a lot of pregnant women there so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Girly922

Second, we found out yesterday that DD has told all the nursery staff :dohh: Turns out she told them all yesterday so none of them have said anything yet but it was mentioned on her online record. We had asked her not to tell them yet but I suppose at 3 she was just too excited to understand.


----------



## blessedmomma

So cute girly <3

808 and thejoie - I think it's adorable you're waiting to announce gender at the same time :cloud9:


----------



## second.time

Girly922 said:


> Second, we found out yesterday that DD has told all the nursery staff :dohh: Turns out she told them all yesterday so none of them have said anything yet but it was mentioned on her online record. We had asked her not to tell them yet but I suppose at 3 she was just too excited to understand.

Oh no! We were worried about telling our son because we know he's too young to really understand how to keep things secret. I'm sure at daycares they're used to kids spilling the beans early ... it's so hard for little kids. But it's cute that she's so excited!


----------



## Girly922

She has been asking for a sibling for over a year now so we wanted to tell her once we were past the 12wk scan. She has bonded with my belly already and just wants everyone to know she's finally going to become a big sister. Lol. 

Like you say, most daycares must be pretty used to this sort of thing and know how to be tactful with it.


----------



## lesondemavie

I don't know why girly but that made me tear up. So adorable that she's so excited! I was just recalling the story of when I was 3 or 4 and my mom was pregnant with my second sibling. I already had a brother, and had told my parents that I loved him so much that I wanted a second one. One day they asked me what I thought the baby would be. I told them to hold on one second and then turned and whispered to my imaginary friend, Jesus (I know, I know...I was just raised in a strict Catholic family and was probably confused about the nature of prayer :haha:). I turned back to my parents and told them that the baby was a little girl named Heather. Later that year when my sister was born what else could they do but name her Heather :)?!? They made the name they had chosen her middle name instead. My sister and I shared a room growing up and were very close for many years. So special to hear of all the siblings-to-be experiencing those moments now too <3. Hope I get to give this little baby a brother or sister one day too.


----------



## Weebles

Omg, such sweet stories! I have one too. :) My teenage son wrote me a letter telling me how excited he is about his tiny little sibling on the way.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg weebles and girly that is so sweet that the sibs are excited! Looove it.

Joie yay for a good 12 week scan!

I also wanted to wait until I knew the gender, but I was planning on getting a panorama done. But my mom and gyn talked me out of it hahaha. They were like UM you know you can buy a crib for the price of that test? And started rattling things off and my mom ended it with the one phrase she knows gets me every time, "if you don't listen to me then i will be disappointed and I'm not buying your baby anything" and since I had budgeted the test in assuming I could cute a crib out of momma bear I had to listen.

So now I am waiting to tell until I tell work. I'm not fb friends with work and I keep my timeline on tight security, but I don't want to chance boss lady finding out from anybody other than me.


----------



## Girly922

lesondemavie said:


> I don't know why girly but that made me tear up. So adorable that she's so excited! I was just recalling the story of when I was 3 or 4 and my mom was pregnant with my second sibling. I already had a brother, and had told my parents that I loved him so much that I wanted a second one. One day they asked me what I thought the baby would be. I told them to hold on one second and then turned and whispered to my imaginary friend, Jesus (I know, I know...I was just raised in a strict Catholic family and was probably confused about the nature of prayer :haha:). I turned back to my parents and told them that the baby was a little girl named Heather. Later that year when my sister was born what else could they do but name her Heather :)?!? They made the name they had chosen her middle name instead. My sister and I shared a room growing up and were very close for many years. So special to hear of all the siblings-to-be experiencing those moments now too <3. Hope I get to give this little baby a brother or sister one day too.

That is the cutest story ever!! 

For the past 8 months, DD has been telling us she will have a baby sister called Emma. Now I'm pregnant she has changed her mind and would like to call the baby Jasmine because that's the name Ivy (her imaginary friend) likes. Trouble is me and DH aren't keen on the name jasmine. She still won't entertain the possibility of baby being a boy. Lol.


----------



## Girly922

Weebles said:


> Omg, such sweet stories! I have one too. :) My teenage son wrote me a letter telling me how excited he is about his tiny little sibling on the way.

Ah, that is adorable! My brother was just turning 11 when I was born and we had, and still do, the closest bond growing up. He took on the role of my babysitter quite a bit, and I idolised him.


----------



## Mummafrog

We had our scan today, all is looking healthy and well, the tiny bleed I had seems to have been reabsorbed so that's good. I was put forward three days, so new due date is the 20th of July :cloud9:
I remember the first time feeling like the due date was forever away.. this time I'm like holy moly only six months to sort everything! :wacko: haha
Our little girl was very excited and happy, I might let her choose a little outfit or teddy soon :happydance:

I felt a bit sad the scan/pictures weren't clearer, I felt like it's because I'm overweight, but maybe it was just the machine. Silly I know, I should just focus on the healthy baby :blush:
 



Attached Files:







12wk Scan 03.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Aphy

Mumma,your scan looks beautiful and clearer than what mine was so definitely think it's the machine. I am so glad everything went well! 6 months sounds so long for me (same due date as you) but I know everyone says it's goes by so fast. So much needs to happen in this time!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My due date is July 19 and I'm freaking out feeling like I'll never have everything done in 6 months...


----------



## Mummafrog

Thank you Aphy <3 I do love the pictures. Awh that's nice we share a due date, I wonder who'll pop first when we get there! :haha: 

I know right.. we need to get rid of so much junk, a massive bed base (I like a mattress on the floor with a newborn) and our half broken sofa (and get a new one!) and get all our baby stuff from mil's attic and some buy new stuff.. feels like a lot to do, but it'll be worth it. I've been making an amazon list as well, we don't need a lot of new stuff, it's more the little things but still needs to happen at some point 
What are on your to do lists for the next six months? X


----------



## Girly922

I was having a browse through the asda baby event this morning, it starts Monday. But I've come to realise we only need a new crib mattress before the baby arrives. I would also like to get the isofix base for the infant carrier we've got and a new video monitor, but as the baby will be in with us for the first 6 months that's not a priority. 

I've only really got to clear out the nursery and get the newborn clothes down from the loft to wash but I won't do that until third tri. After Christmas we asked DD to box up toys that she doesn't play with anymore. She filled one box to donate, and one box to save for the baby.


----------



## lesondemavie

Man I feel like I can't meet this baby soon enough, but EDD seems so far away. Of course, I want baby to stay in there and go strong though.

Those of you with kids already - Would you recommend doing most of the prepping in second tri when you feel good? I guess I've kinda been too nervous to do anything but pin and research and narrow down what we need...but actually buying and putting everything together I'm just doing slowly.


----------



## Girly922

With DD we didn't start buying anything until second tri as I had already had a mc before her. I hadn't actually finished painting the nursery until about 36 weeks, although all the furniture had been put together a few weeks before that. We bought a lot of the big stuff in second tri, but nothing was organised until I had some annual leave from work at 35 weeks. I don't think I'd even packed my hospital bag until after my due date :dohh:

This time I need to be more organised! Lol.


----------



## lesondemavie

I feel like I don't really want to buy a ton until after the shower. Then we can sort through and see what's left and usually you can get a discount on registry items that are left.


----------



## Aphy

Mumma,I have to have a c-section so even though my EDD is 20th,it will happen 1-2 weeks before that so even less time for me to get stuff done!

Before we can even start on nursery etc,we first have to move. We waiting for the transfer to go through so most likely moving end of February so only then can I start getting things in order. Fortunately my sister has given me all her things from her pregnancy so we already have pretty much everything (car seats,prom,baby monitor,cot,breast pump etc) so it's just a case of dusting them off and washing them and gettIng the physical nursery room set up. But of course the house we bought is a "fixer upper" so loads that has to get done there too before we can live comfortably. And of course,I want everything done by the time baba arrives which is totally unrealistic and unaffordable. We also still have to go visit creche's in the area to see where we going to be putting baba once I return to work etc. We already going to a open day at a primary school in the area tomorrow &#128514;


----------



## blessedmomma

aww love the sweet sibling stories. All of my kids (I have 8) adore each other. It's cute to see the bonds I didn't expect though. Like my oldest is 18 and youngest is 1 and they have a strong bond. He crawls to her often and loves her to hold him. My 16 year old and almost 3 year old are also like that. The little one loves to sit with her and do whatever she is doing. It really is heartwarming to see them all play together too. 

mummafrog- your scan pic looks amazing to me :)

We just kind of take things in stride when we are pregnant. I have all the big equipment for a baby so no major purchases. We always seem to have a cause to give our baby clothes to after each one. Either a friend in need or a national diasaster like hurricanes or tornadoes where we end up donating our old baby clothes to. So we always have to buy some clothes over. We buy used mostly so it's cheap. I've gotten all the blankets and clothes up to 3 months I'll need and have spent less than $25. We already have the changing table set up with all the newborn clothes on it in our room. We cosleep so no need for a crib. I have my 'hospital bag' in the bottom of my closet already. I don't really 'get it ready' at a certain time. As I get things I toss them in. So right now there is a cheap throw away pair of slippers in there, a nursing cover, and my nursing pillow. As time goes on I'll wash everything up again and toss in some baby outfits, baby book, clothes for me, and whatever else I'll need. Shouldn't be much with all the hospitals give for baby. 

I would like to buy a manual breast pump. I have the medela double electric but barely anything has ever been able to be pumped out for me. I've heard the manual is better for some women so I'd like to try it. And I've been thinking of buying the bloomin bath flower to try for bathing, but I'm not sure yet. Really can't think of anything else we need. Maybe some pacifiers. Oh and clothes 3+ months. We have a few but it would be nice to have that covered.


----------



## blessedmomma

Also we moved to another state last July so we are meeting with the hospital we will be using. They have a nurse navigator that makes a birth plan with you, gives a tour, offers free classes, etc. looking forward to that.


----------



## Mummafrog

First time mummies - we didn't buy anything till after the 20 week scan and even then we didn't buy much at all because we knew the baby shower was coming and people are so generous when it's your first! 
I won't be having a shower this time and feel much more relaxed so might buy a few things soon, makes me happy :) we'll also get a lot second hand because baby and maternity clothes hardly get used x


----------



## Girly922

blessedmomma said:


> aww love the sweet sibling stories. All of my kids (I have 8) adore each other. It's cute to see the bonds I didn't expect though. Like my oldest is 18 and youngest is 1 and they have a strong bond. He crawls to her often and loves her to hold him. My 16 year old and almost 3 year old are also like that. The little one loves to sit with her and do whatever she is doing. It really is heartwarming to see them all play together too.

My DD is like this with my nephew. He is turning 18 soon and she is 3. She adores him, and he is so good with her. He's actually babysat for us a couple of times now which has gone really well. 



blessedmomma said:


> I would like to buy a manual breast pump. I have the medela double electric but barely anything has ever been able to be pumped out for me. I've heard the manual is better for some women so I'd like to try it.

That reminds me, I want to get some milk savers. I had quite a significant overproduction with DD that resulted in both sides letting down whenever she latched and normally me soaking through several breast pads on the opposite side to which she was latched. If that is going to happen again then I'd prefer not to waste so much if I can.


----------



## ALiKO

Hey girlies can I join? 
I am due July 16th this year. Don't know what I am having yet but happy to be expecting again! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

Girly I've seen those and think it's an amazing idea for ladies that leak a lot! I agree might as well catch and save/use that! I've never even had to use breastpads. I never leak and barely anything comes out when I pump. Even when I'm engorged. It makes me more susceptible to mastitis which I've had severely once and was on the verge of it several other times. The only way I can get ANYTHING out is by manually expressing by hand. Which takes forever and I still barely only get a little more than the pump.

That's so sweet about your nephew :cloud9:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy you too?? I have to have one as well.


----------



## Maries_s

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who has been thinking about the list of things that I have to do and buy already. However, this time I don't have to buy too much things since I have everything from my first pregnancy. I do want to buy a new medela breastfeeding pump since the one that I have was second hand and I never felt comfortable using it even when I bought all the essentials parts. 
A little advice for FTM: don't bought baby clothes until the last. People love to gift baby clothes and probably you're going to receive a tons. The only clothes that I bought for my daughter was the one she was going to use in the hospital and because I wanted.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Mummafrog said:


> What are on your to do lists for the next six months? X

I'm not making any large purchases til after my shower (which I'm super excited about and have already started planning :) ). I have a bunch of baby clothes leftover from when my nephew was living with us, so I'll have to go through all of them and see if there's anything a girl could wear, if that's what I end up having. The baby will most likely be in my room for the first year, so I'll just need to figure out where I want to put the crib. I guess I should also figure out and inform my Dr of my birth plan and eventually tell the father, my mom, and my bosses. lol

I'm already counting down the weeks til I get to go on mat leave. lol


----------



## ALiKO

Anyone thinking of a water birth? The hospital I am to give birth offers whirlpool tubs for water births. Really thinking of going for it even though I kinda feel like I'd get annoyed of being in the water after awhile. Strange?


----------



## blessedmomma

Aliko- I've heard fabulous things about water births. Having said that though I absolutely hated it. I thought I would love it since I can practically fall asleep in a bath it's so soothing to me. When I tried it I couldn't wait to get out. Made me completely uncomfortable. I ended up back on the bed pushing on my hands and knees.


----------



## Girly922

ALiKO, I had a waterbirth with DD and it was amazing. I didn't get to the hospital until I was fully dilated and in the pushing stage so I don't know what it's like for early labour but for active labour it really helped me. 

I'm hoping for a home birth this time, but also hoping to rent a pool off the hospital to have at home for the delivery.


----------



## Mummafrog

Aliko - I'm sure I remember you from our first babies! :) 
I had a home water birth with my girl and spent most of my labour in the pool and also birthed her in there. Although I did some walking around to get my waters to break haha. It was amazing and instantly soothing, she came down very low because I was so relaxed and I only pushed for 20 minutes (which is very short for first baby). Definitely hoping for the same experience again :) 
But anyway you haven't got anything to lose by trying it out! You can simply get out if you don't like it x


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh I hate water and being wet :haha:. No water birth for me!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Sitting here at the outpatient lab after drinking the orange glucola drink. I can't believe I have to do this again at 25 weeks.. Ugh!


----------



## second.time

I would LOVE a water birth but none of the hospitals in my area offer them, as far as I know. I do have to take a hospital tour soon so maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised. I did labor in the tub at home with my last birth (making sure it had been scrubbed clean, of course) and it was helpful for the pain.

We still have a lot of clothes left over from my son if this baby's a boy (and plenty of them are fine for a girl too, especially the infant clothes). I need to buy some things, like a bouncy seat or rocker, but mostly I'm playing it by ear. With my first I felt like I'd buy things that I ended up never using, and then I'd wind up buying things I hadn't even thought about. 

One weird thing I want this time is a wipe warmer. It sounds so silly, but I know the chilly wipes bothered my son as a baby. Maybe that would help make diaper changes less stressful.


----------



## Thejoie

I'm doing my research now- reading up on car seats and "best of" lists and making a list of the things I want but we are moving in April so I'm not gonna start shopping till May for the big stuff like nursery furniture. After our shower in June we will get the rest of what we need... 

Not gonna lie. I'm insanely excited to shop!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed I'm ready to go do my registry the wand is so satisfying. But I'm going to wait for my 12w scan and my mom.


----------



## ALiKO

blessedmomma said:


> Aliko- I've heard fabulous things about water births. Having said that though I absolutely hated it. I thought I would love it since I can practically fall asleep in a bath it's so soothing to me. When I tried it I couldn't wait to get out. Made me completely uncomfortable. I ended up back on the bed pushing on my hands and knees.

Yea it's funny how the slightest things annoy us during that time. That's pretty much what I'm afraid of that I'll simply dread it. I wonder if my OB would be cool with me pushing on all fours. Really sounds like gravity would do the work.



Girly922 said:


> ALiKO, I had a waterbirth with DD and it was amazing. I didn't get to the hospital until I was fully dilated and in the pushing stage so I don't know what it's like for early labour but for active labour it really helped me.
> 
> I'm hoping for a home birth this time, but also hoping to rent a pool off the hospital to have at home for the delivery.

My husband is too panicky for a home birth. Hope to convince him though in the future with maybe baby #3 lol. Must feel good to be in the comfort of your own home.



Mummafrog said:


> Aliko - I'm sure I remember you from our first babies! :)
> I had a home water birth with my girl and spent most of my labour in the pool and also birthed her in there. Although I did some walking around to get my waters to break haha. It was amazing and instantly soothing, she came down very low because I was so relaxed and I only pushed for 20 minutes (which is very short for first baby). Definitely hoping for the same experience again :)
> But anyway you haven't got anything to lose by trying it out! You can simply get out if you don't like it x

Yes I remember you too! Always feels good to see an old face! Can you believe our 1st borns are almost 3! Man time flies. But yea your absolutely right I guess I dont have anything to lose. I just want this birth to be as relaxing as possible because my 1st birth was a bit traumatizing especially being that I was in a foreign country.


----------



## ALiKO

second.time- I used to sleep with a small packet of wipes under my pillow when my daughter was younger. Kept them pretty warm.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I had my 1 hour glucose test this morning and failed with a 150.. I'm so bummed. Now I have to wait for the doctor to call and then I'll have to go do my three hour glucose tolerance test... I'm heartbroken and feel like I'm already a bad mom...


----------



## DobbyForever

You are not a bad mom :hugs: tbh most people I know had GD and they are fab moms with fab babies


----------



## second.time

Aliko, that's a smart idea! I probably could find ways to keep wipes warm without getting a warmer -- though the most models seem to be pretty cheap.

Gagrlin, I'm sorry about the test results causing you stress. Gestational diabetes is absolutely not a sign of being a bad mother. I remember a mom who was due the same time as me who had it, and she was the most intimidatingly perfect type-A mom: always exercising, ate perfectly, super healthy, and doing everything she could for her pregnancy! It just happens to a LOT of women. It's not something you caused or asked for in any way.


----------



## blessedmomma

Second time- I love my wipe warmer! And now I'm considering getting one for the upstairs haha. 

Aliko- I agree with everyone else. If it's an option you might as well give it a try!! I was about 9 1/2 cm when I got in. Almost immediately started pushing and it made my skin crawl. I had to get out and start pushing on the bed. I was sad I didn't enjoy it. I love a bath and had even watched serveral water births in preparation for mine. It just didn't work out for me that way. I still have the swimsuit top I planned to use. And now I still have an aversion to even the thought of it lol. I ended up completely naked on my knees. So ladylike haha. All my modesty out the window. I've always had gowns on before. 

Gagrl- I agree with the other ladies. Not your fault in any way. :nope:

Afm- I had been feeling so much better lately so of course the past couple days I've been sick again. Blah.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My step dad who's a obgyn told me that a lot of his patients fail the one hour and pass the three


----------



## Maries_s

Gagrlinpitt said:


> My step dad who's a obgyn told me that a lot of his patients fail the one hour and pass the three

^^^ Gagrlin this is totally true. In my first pregnancy I fail my one hour test and I passed the three hours. I lost 1lb because I was so worried that I could have GD and my doctor get mad at me because of that. Haha


----------



## lesondemavie

I know plenty of ladies who failed the 1 hour but passed the 3 hour. I also thought I wouldn't have to worry about the glucose challenge until early third tri. Are you just getting yours early gag?


----------



## Maries_s

lesondemavie said:


> I know plenty of ladies who failed the 1 hour but passed the 3 hour. I also thought I wouldn't have to worry about the glucose challenge until early third tri. Are you just getting yours early gag?

They do this test twice. In the beginning and in the early of the third tri they repeat almost all the test. Including the test for STD.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I had to get mine at the end of the first trimester because of my weight... I'll have to get it again at 25 weeks. I guess they are trying to catch it early for overweight woman now.


----------



## Mummafrog

These tests vary from country to country and trust to trust tbh. Where I am you have the gtt at 28 weeks if you have a risk factor and repeat blood tests. I've got the gtt to look forward to as well.. :p


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm worried I'll end up with GD cuz my dad had type 2 for many years and my sister developed it during her pregnancy. I just hope I handle it better than she did and don't "evict" my baby 20 days early cuz I'm too selfish to give myself insulin.

13 weeks along and still no bump. : /
 



Attached Files:







10-13 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blessedmomma

Where I am they do it between 26-28 weeks for everyone. It's the same as the state I moved from. I'm always nervous I'll fail, but I haven't yet. Type 2 runs in my family and the chance increases with each pregnancy. I have 8 kids, but I had some mc's, so I'm on my 14th pregnancy. 

Gagrl- it doesn't surprise me they are doing it earlier sometimes. I really hope you pass the 3 hour one and the next one you'll have. I had to change my diet while breastfeeding one of mine who had several allergies and it is not easy! I know you would manage and I'd hope you weren't put on insulin, but even the diet changes is a lot harder than it sounds. I had to keep reminding myself it was only for a season. I'm praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

At the office I go to they typically do it at 28ish weeks unless you have risk factors. I'm having a GTT done on the 26th. I'm not overweight but my dad is diabetic which also puts me in the risk category :wacko:.


----------



## Thejoie

Anyone else's bloating get so much worse at 12-13 weeks?! I'll be 13 weeks Wednesday and all weekend and even today, my stomach has been so bloated and uncomfortable. I can barely eat because it's killed my appetite.... I heard that the bloating does get better at some point... right?!?! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

My bloat is terrible I'm looking at pretty with envious eyes lol

I was surprised my gyn didn't order it. I gained like 5 lbs. I shit you not. But I was on a low carb low cal diet the first few weeks and I was dying so I just went back to regular eating (not even overeating). My mom is prediabetic and had GD with the twins (so one of her four pregnancies) but they decided not to test me. Which was fine by me haha


----------



## lesondemavie

Yes my bloating/gas is so much worse in second tri! I hardly had any in first tri!

Dobby - I have now also gained 5lbs after losing 3 or so in first tri (so technically 8lbs since mid first tri and 5 since pre-pregnancy). I'm a bit worried I'm gaining too fast now, but with the nausea easing I should be able to cut back on the sour candies and night time snacking :haha:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

First day back at the pool and swimming felt fantastic. No pain or anything during.. Although about twenty minutes after I got out the regular back and hip pain returned... I guess that's what major trauma will do to you...


----------



## DobbyForever

Leso glad the nausea is letting up. Unfortunately for me I wasn't gaining from trying not to try up. I was getting dizzy spells and hot flashes and weakness from not having enough food. Once I started eating what I usually ate (but I was also more active) I felt much better. I have had very little symptoms since I switched to eating actual food. I eat a bowl of cereal for breakfast, a handful of fruit at snack, lunch, usually a glass of high pulp oj when I get home, then dinner. And dinner is like baked chicken with brown rice and veggies. I just give up lol

Gag so glad hear you are back in the pool! Hopefully the pain eases with time


----------



## Thejoie

Gagrl: glad the pool session went well!! 

Leso: I would have it on/off before but this has been longer and more intense. Ugh. 

I finally ate breakfast at 11 and now I'm nauseous. Fabulous. Only 8 more hours of work today and I can finally go home... today is NOT my favorite day of pregnancy.


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- the swimming sounds nice! 

I've lost 3 lbs since getting pregnant and stayed there. I usually don't gain anything in first tri and maybe 3-5 lbs at the end of second tri. I get all my weight in third. I expect it will be the same this time.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> My bloat is terrible I'm looking at pretty with envious eyes lol

Oh, don't be jealous of me. A few hours after the last pic was taken, I was super bloated. I almost looked full term. lol


----------



## Catalyst

Just had another midwife appointment. Heartrate is faster with one of the twins and she said that makes them feel like there is one boy and one girl :) we will see in our 20w scan febrauary 13th.. 4 weeks.. so long wait!! Everything els is good.
16w2d.. still fit all my clothes, not big bump yet. Ms is getting litle bit better, but still bit there.

How are everyone?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Catalyst said:


> Just had another midwife appointment. Heartrate is faster with one of the twins and she said that makes them feel like there is one boy and one girl :) we will see in our 20w scan febrauary 13th.. 4 weeks.. so long wait!! Everything els is good.
> 16w2d.. still fit all my clothes, not big bump yet. Ms is getting litle bit better, but still bit there.
> 
> How are everyone?

I'm jealous you're still fitting in your clothing.. I've been out of my regular clothing since 10 weeks..


----------



## Thejoie

Well... definitely have the stomach flu. It's been going around and I feel like death. One more patient to see and I'm leaving early tonight to sleep in my bathroom


----------



## 808malia

Catalyst said:


> Just had another midwife appointment. Heartrate is faster with one of the twins and she said that makes them feel like there is one boy and one girl :) we will see in our 20w scan febrauary 13th.. 4 weeks.. so long wait!! Everything els is good.
> 16w2d.. still fit all my clothes, not big bump yet. Ms is getting litle bit better, but still bit there.
> 
> How are everyone?

Doing mostly good... My morning sickness has eased up a bit but still comes and goes... I think I have a mild uti, waiting for my results from the DR. I also have another appointment this Thursday, hopefully they will do a scan so I can see my baby again! I have also been feeling bloated (even though I haven't gained any weight yet) and tired...(I don't do much and feel exhausted by the end of the day...) but Oh well:shrug:


----------



## 808malia

Thejoie said:


> Well... definitely have the stomach flu. It's been going around and I feel like death. One more patient to see and I'm leaving early tonight to sleep in my bathroom

I hope you feel better soon!!! I was sick about a month ago and it was awful!!!:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Ew thejoie feel better! 

I was feeling better and of course was sick all weekend. Feeling a tad better today.

The round ligament pain has started. Not a fan.


----------



## Maries_s

Thejoie said:


> Well... definitely have the stomach flu. It's been going around and I feel like death. One more patient to see and I'm leaving early tonight to sleep in my bathroom

Hope you feel better soon.



Catalyst said:


> Just had another midwife appointment. Heartrate is faster with one of the twins and she said that makes them feel like there is one boy and one girl :) we will see in our 20w scan febrauary 13th.. 4 weeks.. so long wait!! Everything els is good.
> 16w2d.. still fit all my clothes, not big bump yet. Ms is getting litle bit better, but still bit there.
> 
> How are everyone?

This are good news right? How often did you see your midwife?

This pregnancy has been treating me very well since the beginning. I did not throw off any time despite my MS (and this has been gone). However, I get headache often (3-4 times per week or more) and also has been suffering of constipation. 
I'm going to start the injection to prevent premature labor this week.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gagrlinpitt said:


> I'm jealous you're still fitting in your clothing.. I've been out of my regular clothing since 10 weeks..

Sister tell another sister. I think I am going to cave and buy some legit Mat clothes next weekend because rubber bands and low hanging shirts are not cutting it


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous you're still fitting in your clothing.. I've been out of my regular clothing since 10 weeks..
> 
> Sister tell another sister. I think I am going to cave and buy some legit Mat clothes next weekend because rubber bands and low hanging shirts are not cutting itClick to expand...

I finally broke down and got some. I felt embarrassed as this is our first and I'm just right around 14 weeks. The lady at the store reassured me that this is very normal at this stage.. I still don't believe her lol.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh man I caved, gave up the rubber bands, and bought mat clothes at 12 weeks! 2 weeks of a rubber band on my jeans was enough!


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh no sorry some of you are poorly as well :( get better soon x 
Looks like I have something called puppp which is like an itching condition in pregnancy but not harmful, going to the GP for some cream today. Anyone had any experience with it? Not pleasant.
I also have my physio session today for my spd which came back almost immediately this time.. I haven't done physio before so it'll be interesting, apparently I have an assessment and then like an exercise class :p 

I fell asleep at 9 last night and had mad vivid dreams and kept waking up.. ugh..


----------



## Thejoie

My legs have been crazy itchy!! Usually layering my belly oil, and a heavy duty cream has been making it tolerable but there's no rash so hopefully not puppp


----------



## Aphy

I had periods of severely itchy legs so far but currently it's disappeared. Hope it stays away! My ms felt better last week but then hit hard over weekend again but today was a good day again. Still wearing my normal clothes but bump is definitely starting to show when I wear certain shirts (my shirts generally are quite tight fitting so that's probably why). I have had to start sleeping in a sports bra cause my boobs are so sore in the mornings if I don't. I've always had a not so full A cup but now I must be a B and if I'm still going to get bigger then I worry about stretch marks! Been having a lot more headaches and migraines so far which sucks since the meds we are allowed to take don't help.

I have always been quite slim built (54kg) but now I look and feel like I weight much more even though scale says 55.2kg! Can't wait for it to firm out properly so I at least look pregnant &#128514;

Really glad to hear some ladies ms is easing up. I hope you feel better soon Joie!


----------



## Catalyst

Sorry to hear some of you are sick, hope you get better soon. 
Dont envy me.. was heavy before so I think it aint so bad that I have lost litle weight (3-4kg) think it will even up later.. although I hope I wont pile too much on later. 
Would love if it was easy to find maternity cloths here...


----------



## blessedmomma

I adore my maternity clothes ladies!!! I always wonder why I wait so long. Although I do still have some regular leggings and sweatpants that are still comfortable too. And since I'm a sahm it's not an issue to wear whatever I want. 

I'm very sick again today. It had been easing but his full force again this weekend and hasn't gone away again.


----------



## blessedmomma

Mummafrog- I thought I remembered puppp having something to do with the liver?? Never had it myself so I may be way off there. I saw a lady that had it on tv and looked terribly uncomfortable.


----------



## second.time

Is it OK if I vent a bit? After not being offered the NT scan and being told it's not available, I was able to get the NIPT planned and had the blood work drawn on the 6th (after a slight snafu where the lab tech thought I was doing my quad screening already). I've been waiting and waiting for the results and they're still not in, as far as I know.

Sorry to vent. Hopefully I hear back from them soon and this limbo is over.


----------



## blessedmomma

Wow second time! I have had several types of nipt ran and it's never taken that long. Which one did you have?? You should be able to get online and see your results. Did your dr give you the card they were supposed to with a website and the number to your test??


----------



## second.time

blessedmomma said:


> Wow second time! I have had several types of nipt ran and it's never taken that long. Which one did you have?? You should be able to get online and see your results. Did your dr give you the card they were supposed to with a website and the number to your test??

No, they didn't! It was supposed to be the Panorama but then they got back to me and said their lab no longer did the Panorama and only did a fairly new version of NIPT. There's no way I can see to track it online or get in touch with the lab. It's very frustrating!


----------



## blessedmomma

second.time said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> Wow second time! I have had several types of nipt ran and it's never taken that long. Which one did you have?? You should be able to get online and see your results. Did your dr give you the card they were supposed to with a website and the number to your test??
> 
> No, they didn't! It was supposed to be the Panorama but then they got back to me and said their lab no longer did the Panorama and only did a fairly new version of NIPT. There's no way I can see to track it online or get in touch with the lab. It's very frustrating!Click to expand...

That does sound really frustrating! Do you know which one they ran? And did they tell you how long to expect it to take?


----------



## second.time

It's called ClariTest, I guess a new version their lab has started offering. They mentioned two weeks but the nurse had said maybe one week. Right now, I just wish they'd give me some insight about the status of the test. I find it hard to feel like I'm in the dark.

Thanks for commiserating, blessed! I was able to find a few posts online where people go their ClariTest results back in two weeks so maybe it's just a slower turnaround time?


----------



## second.time

Woohoo! Got the results back -- all good! That's a huge weight off my shoulders.


----------



## Girly922

That's fantastic second!

I hope you're feeling better soon joie! 

I'd lost quite a bit of weight before this pregnancy (we got married in September) but already I'm looking obviously pregnant. It doesn't look like fat or bloat so much, DD's nursery commented on it today. They waited until I mentioned being pregnant and then told me that DD has not stopped talking about her baby sister in mummy's tummy. They've said they'll keep reminding her that baby could be a boy. Lol.


----------



## Mummafrog

Blessed - no hunny don't worry, puppp is harmless itching in pregnancy that comes with a rash, I'm too early for obstetric choleostasis which is what is to do with your liver. Oc causes itching to the palms of your hands and feet most commonly and doesn't come with a rash, unless you scratch so much that you get one. My midwife says not to worry, it's just annoying!

Second I'm so glad you finally got the results and they're all good <3 

I'm big already and frankly haven't been keeping an eye on my weight, my tummy is certainly more stuck out/round and I can feel little tickles from inside most days <3 I tend to only wear leggings and soft things anyway so.. don't need much maternity stuff till I'm much bigger. But my bras are starting to be way too small! Need to find some and my boobs are ridiculously big so it is really hard :p


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Frog- motherhood has some very inexpensive bras and they go up to an N.


----------



## Thejoie

Girly: that's so cute! Your daughter is going to be such a good big sister!! 

No more vomiting but I still don't have an appetite. 
I did make a stop at the outlet mall and got new yoga pants and stopped at the maternity store and bought 6 tops and 4 tanks for $130! I'm sooo excited! I can't really wear them yet but I am excited to have gotten them for a good deal hehe. 

13 weeks this week and because of my stomach issues and the last week of a horrible appetite- today my weight was back down to pre pregnancy weight but my belly keeps growing so that's good! I can't wait for it to pop out finally. 
We are supposed to do gender reveal photos in 3 weeks... I hope it pops before then!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Joie - I cannot wait to find out what you are having! :)


----------



## Thejoie

3 weeks!! I passed by so many baby stores at the outlet mall today and soooo wanted to start shopping.


----------



## second.time

Joie, I'm sorry about the stomach bug! And the next three weeks will fly by and you'll have so much fun.

I guess I should say ... we found out what we're having via the NIPT. It's a little boy! :happydance: Just as I suspected. I have a name that I love for him (as soon as I fully convince my husband) and we're really excited. The pregnancy has definitely started to feel more real. I've been looking at little baby clothes and hats today.


----------



## blessedmomma

Second- I'm so thrilled for you!!! Congrats :blue: 

Mummafrog- that's good to hear! Sounds annnoying but it's good it's harmless. I get itchy as my skin stretches in pregnancy on my tummy, but of course no rash or anything. Ouch! 

Joie- so close it's exciting :)


----------



## Thejoie

Second- congrats!!! A sweet lil boy!


----------



## 808malia

Mummafrog said:


> I'm big already and frankly haven't been keeping an eye on my weight, my tummy is certainly more stuck out/round and I can feel little tickles from inside most days <3 I tend to only wear leggings and soft things anyway so.. don't need much maternity stuff till I'm much bigger. But my bras are starting to be way too small! Need to find some and my boobs are ridiculously big so it is really hard :p

I hear ya, I am a chubby girl so most of my clothes have a bit of strechy material so I haven't bought anything besides a comfy skirt and a few larger bras... But we must have the same problem in the chest department, because I already need bigger bras and most of the stores in my area don't go above DDD! So gonna have to look online...


second.time said:


> I guess I should say ... we found out what we're having via the NIPT. It's a little boy! :happydance: Just as I suspected. I have a name that I love for him (as soon as I fully convince my husband) and we're really excited. The pregnancy has definitely started to feel more real. I've been looking at little baby clothes and hats today.

Congrats on your baby boy results!!!:blue: How exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Headache post so sorry for being short

Congrats second on your blue bundle!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I had a prenatal appt today. I got the requisition for my final U/S (for anatomy) and when the doctor went to find the heartbeat with the office's fetal doppler, she couldn't find it. She tried a different one (which looked basically the same and just as ancient) and couldn't find it either. Luckily, I'd brought mine and when I used it, I found the heartbeat, no problem. : ) 

I can't wait til I'm in the 2nd trimester, and I pop, and can finally feel some movement. : )


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats second!

Wow pretty. I wouldn't have thought to bring my own! Glad all is well.

More vomiting for me tonight. I think I just got a little overconfident, and adventurous with dinner tonight. It felt sooo good to eat something other than ramen and mac&cheese, but it didn't feel so great coming back up &#128542;. Also add bleeding gums to the list. Actually surprised that one didn't start sooner. Oh and tonight I had this kinda jabbing pain in my lower right but lower than where my usual cramps and pains are down by where baby sometimes is. I checked with my Doppler and sure enough baby was right there. I wonder. Maybe coincidence, but maybe baby?


----------



## Aphy

Congrats on team blue Second!!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Malia I feel you.. why don't they make bigger bras.. WHY :'( I hate shopping for bras online because you just don't know how bras are going to feel until you try them. I'm thinking I need to drive somewhere that will measure me and stock my size.. might be a long trip :haha: I think maybe we knew each other from the plus size mammas group or whatever it was called? 
I get more excited about nursing tops than maternity ones :haha: looking forward to choosing some.

Leson - I'm still being sick a fair bit too.. it's manageable now at least but it's still frustrating. I've managed to keep down a couple of salads for the first time in three months though which was so exciting! :p 

Second congratulations hunny, how wonderful <3 I knew my daughter would be a girl too and last night I had a really vivid dream that I gave birth to this one and it was a boy.. we'll see eh :)


----------



## Thejoie

Pretty: omg I would have been panicking!! 

Leson: oh nooo... I hope baby lets you eat a normal meal again soon. Bleeding gums don't sound fun either. 

Feeling better today. Gonna try to eat a real breakfast and get a workout in before I work tonight.


----------



## second.time

Pretty, so smart to bring along your own doppler! I imagine that visit would have been stressful if you hadn't thought to do that!

So sorry you're still dealing with morning sickness, lesonde and mummafrog. I know sometimes it lasts into the second trimester and then suddenly vanishes, or gradually gets better. Fingers crossed that happens soon.

Thank you so much for all the kind words, everyone! It's nice to know what our family will look like now -- two sons will be a lot of fun. I hope they really bond as brothers. Of course we would have been thrilled with a girl too, but I'm excited to meet this little person.


----------



## Maries_s

I started my 17P injection today and I definitely are not looking forward to next week injections. Ouch! :(
Btw did I mention I'm going to receive 30 injections!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Ouch maries! Hopefully it will be worth it in the end.

Lesson- I'm still sick too :( definitely think you could have felt baby. I've been feeling mine. Every time I woke up last night she was kicking. So cute I almost didn't want to go back to sleep haha.

Pretty- that's how I found out I lost my last baby :( they couldn't find the heartbeat and then did a sonogram. If that happens this time I know I'll bust out in tears. Glad you were able to find it.


----------



## 808malia

I am still dealing with morning sickness also... It is starting to ease up (I don't throw up every day) But still feel sick almost every morning for at least a minute or 2... Hoping it will go away completely in the next few weeks![-o&lt;


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I don't know if any of you have heard of the shell app.. But it turns your cell phone into a Doppler. I thought it was junk but I tried it tonight and it really worked!

https://www.bellabeat.com/shell/share?id=slda7918126855074734b72851cadb265b2a


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thejoie said:


> Pretty: omg I would have been panicking!!




second.time said:


> Pretty, so smart to bring along your own doppler! I imagine that visit would have been stressful if you hadn't thought to do that!




blessedmomma said:


> Pretty- that's how I found out I lost my last baby :( they couldn't find the heartbeat and then did a sonogram. If that happens this time I know I'll bust out in tears. Glad you were able to find it.

Ya, I'm a little thankful I brought it. I didn't even think they'd use a doppler on me cuz my Dr said they generally don't til you're a little further along. I wasn't TOO worried cuz I'd heard the nice, strong heartbeat the day before though. And MMC is the main reason I bought it. My sister had one at 14w2d(if I remember correctly), but didn't find out til 19 days later. And I've been so symptomless that I needed it, or I was gonna go crazy with worry.


----------



## Maries_s

808malia said:


> I am still dealing with morning sickness also... It is starting to ease up (I don't throw up every day) But still feel sick almost every morning for at least a minute or 2... Hoping it will go away completely in the next few weeks![-o&lt;

I'm sorry you're still dealing with MS I hope it get a better soon. 



Gagrlinpitt said:


> I don't know if any of you have heard of the shell app.. But it turns your cell phone into a Doppler. I thought it was junk but I tried it tonight and it really worked!
> 
> https://www.bellabeat.com/shell/share?id=slda7918126855074734b72851cadb265b2a

I haven't heard of this but after you recommended it I tried it and it work. However, the app said that you have to try it at 30w to hear the baby. :/ 
Thank you very much for sharing!!! 


Girls I wonder if anyone of you are thinking on breastfeeding your babies.


----------



## lesondemavie

Hmm I tried the app and it didn't work for me at all. I used the doppler to find baby, and then tried the phone in the same spot and just background noise. I will say that baby is particularly wriggly and so even on the doppler the hb isn't as clear and I have to chase my love around a bit before I can clock a rate high enough to to put me at ease. It's funny. The hb was so crystal clear before when baby didn't move as much, even at the RE's office the hb isn't as clear and the rate is harder to get now. I'm ok with that though. Wiggle and move all you want baby! <3

I will try breastfeeding, but if it doesn't go well I'm ok with that too. I went through watching my bff be deadset on bfing and her milk just never came in. She wouldn't let anyone give him formula, and he was just starving. I think a well fed baby makes for a happy, healthy baby and mama no matter how they are fed. I really hate all the judgement around women who don't or can't. It just divides us and tears us down. Every circumstance is different, and we should be loving and accepting of that.


----------



## Maries_s

lesondemavie said:


> Hmm I tried the app and it didn't work for me at all. I used the doppler to find baby, and then tried the phone in the same spot and just background noise. I will say that baby is particularly wriggly and so even on the doppler the hb isn't as clear and I have to chase my love around a bit before I can clock a rate high enough to to put me at ease. It's funny. The hb was so crystal clear before when baby didn't move as much, even at the RE's office the hb isn't as clear and the rate is harder to get now. I'm ok with that though. Wiggle and move all you want baby! <3
> 
> I will try breastfeeding, but if it doesn't go well I'm ok with that too. I went through watching my bff be deadset on bfing and her milk just never came in. She wouldn't let anyone give him formula, and he was just starving. I think a well fed baby makes for a happy, healthy baby and mama no matter how they are fed. I really hate all the judgement around women who don't or can't. It just divides us and tears us down. Every circumstance is different, and we should be loving and accepting of that.

Is great that you're not close to the possibility and you are willing to try. This is a decision that a woman should take by herself without any kind of pressure. 
I breastfeed my LO for 13months but I got lucky that I hadn't any problem I know not everyone has the same luck. 
I am asking because I started doing research about what brand of breastpump I should invest. I have a medela but I want a new one so I want to know if any of you have started looking.


----------



## second.time

I'm planning on breastfeeding this baby. I wasn't super-enthused about it with my first but tried it anyway and I was so lucky that it was easy. I don't think I ever even had mastitis. I definitely feel fortunate that it was so easy, especially since it wasn't anything I was doing, it's just how it worked out.

He weaned at about two years old. I know that this baby may be different, that there may be issues like tongue ties, etc., or even milk supply. So I'm playing it by ear. I liked nursing. It was nice bonding, and it was affordable and convenient (also I got a LOT of reading done), but if a woman chooses to or needs to formula-feed I think it's great! Whatever is best for each person.

I'm going to try that app! I'm excited.


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- I hadn't heard of that one, but I used an app called MyBabyBeat with my last pregnancy that worked. I think I downloaded it around 20 some weeks though so I haven't tried it since I bought the Doppler this time. 

Leson- my LO will kick and then I have to move it around a bit too. So cute aren't they :) I agree on feeding. 

My first 5 babies I formula fed. I had dealt with sexual abuse as a child so it made me sick to my stomach even thinking of breastfeeding. I did a lot of praying and healing and was able to bf my last 3. The first one I bf was a nightmare for the first 5 months. He refused bottles and formula though so I was forced to persevere. After 5 mos it was heaven. My next baby was great from the start. I bf them both for about 1.5 yrs each. Then my last baby had so many problems. All my kids have top lip ties, but he also has tongue tie and high palate. I tried for 3 mos and he wasn't gaining well. Was also crying a lot, going on nursing strikes which means no food, and barely sleeping. I did everything the lactation consultant said to try and finally said enough. The first day I gave him a bottle of formula he slept most of the day and night. Haven't looked back. Being someone who has formula fed and breastfed, I can honestly say no matter what you do will not effect your bond and you will have a healthy baby regardless. I will be breastfeeding this LO from the start, but if she has as many problems I won't feel the least bit guilty if I have to switch. Take it from a mom of 8, you have to ignore some 'well meaning' comments sometimes and do what's best for your child no matter who says what. Sometimes you just have to say "whatever" and let it roll off.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I plan on trying bf but I'm also ok if it doesn't happen. My plan is to get a reduction after this baby as I'm already a G...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Maries_s said:


> Girls I wonder if anyone of you are thinking on breastfeeding your babies.

I definitely will. It's great for baby, it's great for dropping weight, it saves money. I've heard it hurts for the first week, but we're supposed to make sacrifices as moms. And it's so worth it.


----------



## Maries_s

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Maries_s said:
> 
> 
> Girls I wonder if anyone of you are thinking on breastfeeding your babies.
> 
> I definitely will. It's great for baby, it's great for dropping weight, it saves money. I've heard it hurts for the first week, but we're supposed to make sacrifices as moms. And it's so worth it.Click to expand...

Oh yes! The first week is uncomfortable because the milk is coming but once you have set the milk supply is wonderful. Very relaxing and you feel proud of yourself. 

I had problems the first days because my daughter was a premature and nurse at hospital just pressure me that I wasn't giving her enough food (they made me bought a nipple shield that I actually didn't needed) It wasn't until the lactation consultant came the next day and show me how to do it right and told me that I was producing enough for my LO and also that my daughter latch was good that I started relaxing.


----------



## Girly922

I really didn't like the idea of BF before having DD but DH really wanted me to try. So I did. I BF exclusively for 7 months, it came very easy. The only issue we had was when I got ductal thrush, but now I know the best way to treat that I'm not worried about getting it again in the future. 
Because of how well it went with DD I think that I'll actually find it really difficult if it doesn't work out this time, and will probably be quite hard on myself. 

Oh, and when they tell you BF helps you lose weight, it's not always true! I put on more weight while BF than I did while I was pregnant!


----------



## Mummafrog

Love hearing your wisdom blessed, eight children is just amazing :)

I breastfed my little girl for 18 months and she had a very good latch from the start but I also knew what I was doing because I work in the field and for first time mummies I'd suggest educating yourselves before hand a bit so you feel prepared and know what's normal and what isn't and how to get a good latch etc. Of course you should have lots of support from health professionals but it's good to be prepared yourself too. 'The womanly art of breastfeeding' is a lovely book and your antenatal classes will hopefully have a breastfeeding session if you're doing them.

I loved breastfeeding, it felt so special to me. It's actually one of the things I'm looking forward to most. 

In the first week or so it can be a bit sore, but it should only be minor while your nipples get a bit tougher and your milk supply sorts itself out and once the baby has latched on well and are feeding it shouldn't hurt at all. If it hurts continuously while they're feeding, get help from someone! I also swear by lansinoh cream on breast pads in your bra between feeds to keep things as moist as possible in the early days.


----------



## Catalyst

I breastfed my boys 10 and 11 months. Went realy well. Bit of problem in beginning.. older one my breast were so swollen and had to go once to hospital to get it pumped. The other he haf toung tie and small mouth so one nipple he didnt latch rigjt and it got cracked so I used mexicanhat for that one while it healed. After that it went well.
I will bf now too bit tiny bit nervus cause im having twins. Wondering if I will milm enaugh (never problem with the boys) and they are two. But also looking forward to it. Kind of makes me giggle imagining my self bf both at same time both boobs out.. that will be a sight!!


----------



## second.time

Pretty, I think it's totally normal and common for it to hurt at first, but it doesn't always happen. I didn't have much pain. I do remember the weird sensation of milk coming in -- like pins and needles when your foot has fallen asleep, almost. It wasn't painful, just weird. 

Blessed, you have amazing insight! I'm glad you found a way to feed each baby that worked for you and your babies.

Lactation consultants seem really common in hospitals now, I was visited by one. I'm happy that support for breastfeeding is getting more widespread. You can also look up a local La Leche League chapter if you're having doubts or issues. My mom was really involved with them in the '80s and '90s, when BFing was less common.

AFM, the baby has been moving a lot lately. Last night he moved hard enough to make me jump. I don't have a doppler and the heartbeat app kind of worked, but not enough for me to be sure, so it's nice to feel him kicking around in there.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I would also like to try BF, I will be a first time mommy. However, I have this issue where I don't know how I will feel with it, just seems so uncomfortable/unnatural to me. But I am not opposed to it. Even read on the forum you can exclusively express. So may go down that route, however, I have to go back to work when Baby is 3 Mo old and don't know how the BF will pan out as I commute and work long hours. 

I also have been reading a lot about the pumps and which one is the best and from what I have read is to get the Medela Breast Pump, the double pump because it is quicker. But still doing research. Separately, I read that the Tommee Tippee bottles are not good at all but the Comotomo bottles are very good.


----------



## blessedmomma

Girly I agree completely about the weight loss. Everything they tell you is not true for everyone! My usual weight is low but when I nurse I can't lose the pregnancy weight. If I try my supply drops. When I ff the weight drops like crazy. Every lc I've told this to says it's more common than people think that it's hard to lose weight and you even gain weight while nursing. 

Thanks mummafrog- there are just some things you can't learn from books or people and you just have to experience it to know. 

It's lovely to hear you ladies that have bf and it went easy. I had to overcome some past issues. And then with my first I did bf I had about every thing go wrong that could. His lip tie meant I had to learn how to latch him differently, that was after several lc's missed the lip tie. He had allergies to milk, eggs, and peanuts, so I had to figure that out and get them out of my diet. I had to have a mole removed that kept getting rubbed off when I bf him. He didn't gain well from the lip tie/latch issues which also made my supply drop so I had to use galactogogues to increase my supply, which he also was allergic to. I had vasospasms in my nipple, but they thought it was thrush so I kept getting treated for thrush that they thought was coming back. Vasospasms are so painful. It feels like your nipple is in a pair of pliers! Ouch! I'm prone on one side to mastitis so had that several times. The first time was from oversupply caused by the galactogogues to increase my milk that had plummeted from his latch issues. I had cracked, bleeding nipples from the latch also. But hey after 5 months I had learned a LOT about breastfeeding. There was never an option to pump and feed him that because pumping never got any milk out for me. My body simply does not respond to a pump. After 5 months I had finally gotten everything down. I knew my signs of mastitis, I had used meds for my vasospasms plus his latch was better which decreased them significantly, and I knew how to latch a lip tie baby. When my next one came along, it was a breeze from the start. I automatically latched her according to her lip tie. And I knew what to do when a feed would drop so I didn't get mastitis. It was amazing. So when my next one came along I figured I'd do it the same way. He had way more problems and I tried everything the lc suggested. Bathed with him, laid in bed all day wth him, tried shields, you name it. I cried the entire first week I had to move him to formula and there is always someone who makes you feel like a failure, but when you see your child finally thrive you realize that you will do whatever you have to for your child. You will make sacrifices you never imagined. And you learn to blow off ignorance of someone who hasn't been where you were. I'm praying I'm able to bf this time, but in no way will I beat myself up like I did last time. Being a mom makes you humble. Sometimes what you thought you knew goes out the window for what's best for your child. To be open to putting them first above all your thoughts and plans comes easy when you love someone.


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh my goodness second time, I forgot about that! I had those pins and needles with every let down the entire time I bf. But I also feel sick like I'm having morning sickness momentarily when my milk lets down. Every. Single. Time. The things they don't tell you and you didn't find in a book is truly mind boggling when you actually have to deal with it haha.


----------



## Thejoie

I'm kind of there with you TTC. I am not stressing about BF. If it works out- great but if not... there are countless formula fed babies that go on to be wonderful, productive, healthy individuals. I'd rather BF with pumping bc I want DH to be able to bond and feed and feel included. I am going back to work after 12 weeks and it's very difficult to pump when at work due to my patient volume. So we will see how it goes...


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Agreed Joie. I am also trying to figure out BF and work because I commute 1 hour to work, work 10 hours, commute 1 hour home. So how am I going to pump all those hours away from home. So much research to do!! The positive is I actually get 22 weeks under CA Law so baby will be 4 1/2 months old may just ween when I have to go back to work. But we will see.


----------



## Girly922

I really do feel for you ladies across the pond. I don't know how you all cope going back to work so soon. I had 14 months off with DD and planning on taking the full year this time. I'm not sure I'd be able to leave the baby much sooner than that.


----------



## 808malia

I plan on breast feeding... And I have already researched what pump I am going to buy, the advent manual breast pump. I heard that it is good for ladies with larger breasts, so that's why I chose that one...:shrug:


----------



## lesondemavie

How do you get 22 weeks? I'm in CA and I'm being told that it's up to 4 weeks of disability at 55% pay before birth, 6 after, and then 6 more unpaid per fmla. I'm curious, but I honestly love my job and don't think I could handle being a stay at home mom for much longer than that. Still I won't know how I feel until I get there. Childcare will be expensive, but not more than I make and we need my income. We are equal income earners, and I have the greater earning potential with my MA and certification. DH will likely be able to work from home a few days a week to help cut costs. Pumping at work shouldn't be so hard, as they are required to provide a place for you to do so and you shouldn't need to pump more than once every few hours. I'll have a tough time though since I drive all over and work in client homes. Will have to figure out a way to schedule in office stops to pump. My coworker said sometimes she just pumps while she drives bc it's her only option &#128514;


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I did a lot of research as my HR department didn't tell me anything, just gave me the pamphlet to read.

Here is what CA law states: 
PDL - 4 weeks before birth, this is use it or lose it @ 55% of salary
PDL & FMLA - 6 weeks after birth @ 55% of salary
CFRA - 12 weeks total; of which only 6 weeks are paid @ 55% of salary.

Keep in mind PDL/FMLA is not taxed but CFRA IS taxed. Also if you go in for c-section it is longer. Above time off is for vaginal birth. 

Here is a great article:
https://typeamomtales.com/2015/01/08/california-maternity-leave-how-to-milk-it/


----------



## lesondemavie

Great thanks. I thought your employee could choose to run CFRA and PDL/FMLA concurrently so that they don't add on to each other. I will have some PTO to use as well but hoping I can use that to make up for the rest of the pay I'm missing.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

PDL and CFRA cannot be concurrent, however, FMLA can be concurrent with PDL or CFRA. So confusing!

There is a FB group called California Maternity Leave Support. Very helpful.


----------



## lesondemavie

Gotcha wondering then if people go back at 12 weeks bc that's when the partial pay runs out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed all this 12 week+ talk. I'm going back as soon as I hit 6 weeks. My union contracts says I can have up to 45 school days off post birth BUT I have to exhaust my sick bank leave and then go on differential pay (my daily rate - the substitute's daily rate). Thankfully, I'm only looking to miss a couple weeks of actual work so it's a short term sub not long term (they get paid way less). Regardless of what I can or cannot do legally, I am a temp teacher and I have lost two jobs (union did pull through and save one but I decided not to work for that crazy b* anymore) to pregnancy, so I wouldn't feel comfortable taking any more days off.


----------



## blessedmomma

Malia- I just bought the manual avent pump!!! I have tried several double electrics and can't get anything out. But if I hand express I can usually get something out. I've been told some women who don't respond to electrics will to a manual and I found one on sale for $17 so bought it. 

I hope you ladies get your jobs squared away with ease <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks I chickened out and didn't tell boss lady because I was spotting this morning and yesterday. But I'm hoping the fact I have a rock solid game plan will keep my job.


----------



## Maries_s

808malia said:


> I plan on breast feeding... And I have already researched what pump I am going to buy, the advent manual breast pump. I heard that it is good for ladies with larger breasts, so that's why I chose that one...:shrug:

Precisely I spent this week doing research about breastpump. I already have a manual medela breastpump and works really well for me since I only used for emergencies. However, this pump surprised me on how well works I quickly could have 2 or 4oz of breastmilk. I also have the medela pump in a style and is good but I want to invest in a new one and read a couple of reviews that convinced me to buy the Spectra S2 or S1.


----------



## 808malia

blessedmomma said:


> Malia- I just bought the manual avent pump!!! I have tried several double electrics and can't get anything out. But if I hand express I can usually get something out. I've been told some women who don't respond to electrics will to a manual and I found one on sale for $17 so bought it

Sweet! Let me know how you like it :thumbup:


----------



## Mummafrog

I'm in the UK but I'm really close to graduating my degree (which involves working shifts too), I will have finished all the uni work before baby comes but will have some shifts and stuff to finish off, so I'll be going back to work basically asap after the birth, I think I'll give myself two months but I'm not set yet. As soon as I've finished the course I'll have more time off with the baby.
But yeah it's really important to me to breastfeed again nonetheless, I've got the Ameda Lactaline double pump which worked reasonably well last time. I've also been looking at bottles and found comotomo! They don't stock them much in the UK but they look amazing for a mix of breast and express feeding :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I have my next appointment on Wednesday and I'm going to discuss birthing options with my doctor. My step dad who's an ob is pretty sure I'm going to be pushed to have a section since I fractured my pelvis in three places and when your pelvis heals from a fracture it narrows. Although that makes me extremely nervous and anxious I have to do what's best for peanut.

My dh and I also discussed finding out the gender. I want to do a small gender reveal with close friends and family. My husband wants to know right away. So we came up with a compromise. We will have the tech put it in an envelope and my husband will open it on his own. Then I will find out during the gender reveal with everyone else... Hopefully that will make both of us happy..


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm in my 2nd trimester! Woooo! Still hard to believe I've made it this far. :)

As for the mat leave stuff, that's crazy that some of you are only allowed that short time off. I'm my province, actual mat leave is 17 weeks, but then as soon as that's done, you get 35 weeks of parental leave that can be split between both parents, so it could work out to a full year for a woman.

I was just talking about this in another forum. I was considering going back to work after I'm done breastfeeding (in 6-9 months?), but I don't wanna miss my baby's first steps. So, I may just take the whole year.


----------



## lesondemavie

That's great you have that option pretty. Is that with pay?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

lesondemavie said:


> That's great you have that option pretty. Is that with pay?

It's not with pay from my company, but the government pays you a certain amount every week, based on your income before mat leave. Plus, you get a monthly child care benefit cheque. My friend (who's already gone through this with her first) said: "If you make around 24-30k/year after taxes, you will probably get around $250/week for your mat leave, and around $300/month for child benefit. So you're likely working with at least $1200/month if not closer to $1500.00"

Gonna need to get that confirmed, but that sounds about right.


----------



## lesondemavie

Is that for the whole year or just the mat leave? That seems like a similar percent to what we get just for a longer period of time, and ours is paid by the state (of course we've been paying into the pot all along via payroll deductions). After more research, my plan is to take the 12 weeks of SDI/PFL, and then have DH take 6 weeks of PFL. That'll at least save us on child care for a while longer, which I'm sure will cost at least half of a paycheck anyway. Looks like SDI and PFL are not taxed by the state, and PFL is only taxed by the federal government. CA is one of only 5 states that offer these benefits, and although Obama made some progress in that area on a federal level, that's not likely to stay or change for the next 4 years.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

lesondemavie said:


> Is that for the whole year or just the mat leave?

Pretty sure it's for the whole year. And I get a certain amount deducted off my pay cheque too.


----------



## lesondemavie

PrettyInInk42 said:


> lesondemavie said:
> 
> 
> Is that for the whole year or just the mat leave?
> 
> Pretty sure it's for the whole year. And I get a certain amount deducted off my pay cheque too.Click to expand...

Sweet enjoy! The US does have one of the worst policies. Looks like the max per week is lower ($485) in Canada, which would be less for me...but still to get pay for 52 weeks is pretty amazing. Cost of living in California is just so crazy! Some European countries pay 100% of the salary but for just 16 weeks. That would be perfect for me...honey we're moving to France :haha:.


----------



## lesondemavie

All this leave talk has me researching childcare options now. Anyone else already looking? My SIL visited a place and got her name in on a wait list when she was just 6 weeks along! Made me feel so behind :haha:. Looks like it'll be 1/4 of our budget depending on how flexible DH's job is. Do any of you parents work from home at all? DH can probably work from home a few days a week, but I'm not sure if that and a baby would be too much to juggle?


----------



## Weebles

Hubby and I will be working different shifts so we won't need daycare... It's the only benefit I can think of about my work schedule. 

My state doesn't offer maternity leave so it's only disability for six or eight weeks depending on delivery. I have short term disability insurance which will help cover some of the expenses as I make enough to get the cap from the state, a whopping $170 a week. What does that do?? There is also FMLA which I intend on using for the 12 week maximum but it is unpaid so I'm saving as much as I can. I'm trying to find out if I can use FMLA after the disability or if I will be required to start it at the same time. I hope not, I want as much time off as possible without loosing my job.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well ladies.. I passed my 3 hour GTT!!! Thank you Lord!


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats gag!

Weebles - I think it is up to your employer, but most have them run concurrently. Don't quote me. I could be wrong.


----------



## thexfadingpat

PrettyInInk42 said:


> lesondemavie said:
> 
> 
> That's great you have that option pretty. Is that with pay?
> 
> It's not with pay from my company, but the government pays you a certain amount every week, based on your income before mat leave. Plus, you get a monthly child care benefit cheque. My friend (who's already gone through this with her first) said: "If you make around 24-30k/year after taxes, you will probably get around $250/week for your mat leave, and around $300/month for child benefit. So you're likely working with at least $1200/month if not closer to $1500.00"
> 
> Gonna need to get that confirmed, but that sounds about right.Click to expand...


That is about right.
Before I started leave I made around $20k a year and my mat leave EI was about $200/week. Then child tax is based off your household income. We were about $55k and currently get $400/month for our son.


----------



## second.time

Congratulations gagrlin! What a huge relief. 

I work from home. I'm a writer so I'm lucky to have a lot of flexibility. In fact, it was after I had my first son that I really started focusing more on my writing ... I found being at home with him constantly made me long for something else to do. I was lucky to find some success with that. But I'm ready to shift to other things as well. Since this is our last child I'll most likely wait until he's two-ish and then see about additional work outside of the home. I didn't put my son into daycare until he was close to three, which ended up working for us. At the time, my earning potential meant that daycare costs wouldn't have been worth it for us, so I went ahead and stayed home with him. 

I really wish the U.S. offered better maternity leave. I always look at the moms in Canada and think how lovely it would be if we had similar support systems in place. Yeah, plenty of moms may prefer going back to work a bit sooner, but it's so nice to have the option to choose that for yourself instead of having to worry about the six-week deadline.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

All this talk makes me feel so lucky - I'm taking 9 months off and I will get at least half my wages all the way through :/ Very lucky in the UK.


----------



## Thejoie

Maternity leave in the US is embarrassing when you compare it with ANY other country. 
We are moving to a different town so I just signed up for a new Mom group on FB and have started asking around for daycares. It's a great area with lots of young families and it seems that there are tons of options around so I don't think it will be a struggle to find one. Just want to find something that people have been happy with.. I love personal recommendations and reviews. Lil Bug will be in daycare 3-4 days a week... I'm gonna see if my mom wants to babysit one day but am not expecting her to by any means....


----------



## PrettyInInk42

thexfadingpat said:


> PrettyInInk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesondemavie said:
> 
> 
> That's great you have that option pretty. Is that with pay?
> 
> It's not with pay from my company, but the government pays you a certain amount every week, based on your income before mat leave. Plus, you get a monthly child care benefit cheque. My friend (who's already gone through this with her first) said: "If you make around 24-30k/year after taxes, you will probably get around $250/week for your mat leave, and around $300/month for child benefit. So you're likely working with at least $1200/month if not closer to $1500.00"
> 
> Gonna need to get that confirmed, but that sounds about right.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is about right.
> Before I started leave I made around $20k a year and my mat leave EI was about $200/week. Then child tax is based off your household income. We were about $55k and currently get $400/month for our son.Click to expand...

Nice.

I make about $25k/year. Now, is the household income what the entire house actually makes or what the married couple makes? Cuz I'm not in any kind of committed relationship and my mom is retired, so she's only getting $1000+/month.


----------



## Girly922

Childcare around here isn't cheap, but luckily DD will be starting school about 6 months after I go back to work so that will bring our fees back down to what we're used to paying for DD anyway. 

I got a call from the antenatal clinic on Friday. I've got to go in for extra scans during 3rd tri due to low papp-a levels that put baby at risk of iugr. I wish my 20wk scan was sooner, feeling like I could do with some reassurance!


----------



## Weebles

lesondemavie said:


> Congrats gag!
> 
> Weebles - I think it is up to your employer, but most have them run concurrently. Don't quote me. I could be wrong.

I spent some time looking into it last night and unfortunately you're correct. When I had my son I was allowed to use disability before FMLA but I guess I was just very lucky. Now I'm worried about having to go off of work before I deliver as FMLA will start right then and there. And I thought 12 weeks didn't sound like enough. :( 

On another note, I'm getting worried about my weight. At first I was worried about how much I had gained in the first tri but that was worry just for my own vanity. I haven't gained anything in several weeks now and it has me worried about my baby. I would never diet or restrict calories during pregnancy so I don't why I'm not gaining. I don't have a real appointment until 2/7 but I'm going in for my progesterone injection on Friday.. I think I'll ask the nurse if she wouldn't mind using the Doppler for just a quick second.


----------



## lesondemavie

Definitely ask weebles. There's no harm in getting some reassurance or voicing your concerns. After everything I went through to get this baby, I fully believe that we know our bodies best and must advocate for ourselves. Doctors are running off of stats to treat a population. You have to help them individualize your care.


----------



## second.time

Weebles said:


> lesondemavie said:
> 
> 
> Congrats gag!
> 
> Weebles - I think it is up to your employer, but most have them run concurrently. Don't quote me. I could be wrong.
> 
> I spent some time looking into it last night and unfortunately you're correct. When I had my son I was allowed to use disability before FMLA but I guess I was just very lucky. Now I'm worried about having to go off of work before I deliver as FMLA will start right then and there. And I thought 12 weeks didn't sound like enough. :(
> 
> On another note, I'm getting worried about my weight. At first I was worried about how much I had gained in the first tri but that was worry just for my own vanity. I haven't gained anything in several weeks now and it has me worried about my baby. I would never diet or restrict calories during pregnancy so I don't why I'm not gaining. I don't have a real appointment until 2/7 but I'm going in for my progesterone injection on Friday.. I think I'll ask the nurse if she wouldn't mind using the Doppler for just a quick second.Click to expand...

Definitely ask for peace of mind, but I don't think that sounds like anything to worry about. I feel like pregnancy weight gain tends to come in spurts rather than slowly and gradually. I've heard so many women who would gain a lot during one week or one month and then not gain anything else for a while. That's been happening with me too ... I gained in a big bump after my MS went away and now it's been holding steady, some days even dropping a little, even though I'm eating well.

AFM, I got a cold from my son and it didn't seem too bad until it hit my ear! I was in terrible pain from it last night and today my hearing is kind of muffled. I'm going to call the doctor first thing tomorrow, but a lot of what I read says cold-related ear congestion is a just-wait-it-out situation. I have to travel this upcoming weekend too!


----------



## thexfadingpat

PrettyInInk42 said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrettyInInk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesondemavie said:
> 
> 
> That's great you have that option pretty. Is that with pay?
> 
> It's not with pay from my company, but the government pays you a certain amount every week, based on your income before mat leave. Plus, you get a monthly child care benefit cheque. My friend (who's already gone through this with her first) said: "If you make around 24-30k/year after taxes, you will probably get around $250/week for your mat leave, and around $300/month for child benefit. So you're likely working with at least $1200/month if not closer to $1500.00"
> 
> Gonna need to get that confirmed, but that sounds about right.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is about right.
> Before I started leave I made around $20k a year and my mat leave EI was about $200/week. Then child tax is based off your household income. We were about $55k and currently get $400/month for our son.Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.
> 
> I make about $25k/year. Now, is the household income what the entire house actually makes or what the married couple makes? Cuz I'm not in any kind of committed relationship and my mom is retired, so she's only getting $1000+/month.Click to expand...

I believe it's what the entire house makes.


----------



## lesondemavie

Second - You too? I came down with this cold on Friday. Friday night my throats was horribly sore, but I woke up Saturday morning feeling like it was all drying up. By yesterday afternoon I had a horrible sinus headache and my ears wouldn't pop. I went to sleep like that last night and woke up to a milder version of it. Hoping it gets better and not worse today!


----------



## Mummafrog

Sorry for those of you getting sick! Stupid evil time of year :haha: hope it passes soon. 

Gag - I'm pleased you don't have that hanging over your head anymore :) The one hour one seems a bit silly in my humble opinion  

Girly - Oh sorry to hear you have been given something to worry about! :( Remember they are always extra cautious to be on the safe side, your baby is growing totally fine right now, just keep eating plenty of good things and try to not think about it too much <3 I have to have growth scans because of my weight, they do them for lots of reasons x

Weebles - I don't think you should worry too much about weight either, not everyone gains, I lost two stone in my last pregnancy because I was able to eat very healthily (not this time!) and am already big but the scans showed perfect growth so there was no concern about weight loss. You should always ask for reassurance though :) 

AFM I'm struggling quite badly with SPD already.. it's really scaring me, I can't have time off my course so I'll just have to power through, I just hope I can. Otherwise nausea/sickness is verrryy slowly getting better.. but I have bad days. I've been doing something weird where I notice I'm tensing my stomach up.. but I don't mean to at all and I have to focus to relax it? Quite odd


----------



## youngmamttc

I've been so quiet and absent from baby and bump this pregnancy. I'm getting close to the time in the last pregnancy I lost my daughter so I'm a wreck and just trying to get past that point and I'll pop in here more! I have a scan tomorrow just to reassure me and I'm so nervous


----------



## blessedmomma

All the figuring out pay and how long you have sounds so stressful! I hope you're all able to get what you would like and it works out awesome! I used to be a psychologist and I remember being so stressed out about being pregnant with my 3rd and possibly having to put him in daycare at a young age. And the cost is a nightmare! Of course I ended up quitting my career and becoming a sahm which I've done since then and absolutely adore. I'm grateful money isn't a concern and I don't have to figure anything out. 

Gagrl- I'm so happy for you!!!!! That's fantastic news!

Mummafrog- that sounds horrible. I hope it doesn't get too bad for you. I had it with my 7th baby and my hips would slip in and out of socket it got so bad! My hips and pelvis were so sore and achey all the time. They said it would be worse with each pregnancy, but my next one I was fine. So weird. I hope I don't get it this time. 

So sorry to hear some of you are sick. Such a hard time on top of pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Catalyst

Here you get 3 months, daddy 3 months and together 3.. but most women takr the extra three both because they bf amd also most men have higher income. Now if you are working the state pays you 80% od your monthly income (there is a roof of how high income you can have but most averege pay falls under that) some opt for taking half maternity and stay home 12 months and get 40% of their pay and I have done that twize and it weny well.
If you dont work or like me are a student (im finishing my masters) you get some form of grant or not sure what the english word is. It aint realy much but is maby 30-40% higher then when I was just having 40% of my pay last time. Also we get 3 more months cause we are having twins. But.. cause I am a student I cant take 9 months over 12 like the working moms do 6 over 12.. dont know why. So i guess im taking 9 months this time.. would like 12 though.


----------



## Girly922

Thanks mummafrog. I spoke to my midwife today and she said for the majority she has seen come back low 9 out of 10 have healthy weight babies and that there is still hope for my home birth yet. 

I still haven't got my energy back yet. Definitely preparing me for the loss of sleep with a newborn! Lol.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks for all the support ladies.. I'm very thankful!!


----------



## 808malia

I plan on taking as much time off as possible which will likely be about 12 weeks due to Hawaii's tdi and family leave programs. But I live and work in the same building, and both of my parents are retired (And have volunteered to babysit) so they will be just down the hall watching my baby and if they need anything I am only about 1 minute away... So not too bad:shrug: Wish I had the funds to be a stay at home mom, but this should work out ok...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I've been having some pretty bad lower back pain since yesterday. I went on two 40-min walks and now it almost feels like someone's tasing me when I'm simply walking or bending over certain ways. One friend said it was probably cuz I was carrying my purse and a few groceries on my walks and another said it's cuz my "pelvis is out of whack" right now. I guess my body's just getting used to the changes cuz this is my first.

I was able to go to the gym with almost no problem today though. It still hurt to walk at times, but I was able to jog for 5 mins at 5mph and do 30 mins on an elliptical with no pain, but doing a few stretches afterward hurt.

Anyone dealt with this before? And any advice on treatment?


----------



## Mummafrog

Girly - that's good! Hopefully we'll be waiting on our home births together in six months :D I've got my gtt at 28 weeks.. always nervous something will come up. I wouldn't have a home birth unsafely but I really want one :haha:

Pretty - you need to rest hunny. Everything gets looser in pregnancy, including your joints and it makes it easier to pull things and get sore. It doesn't mean you can't exercise, but it means if something gets sore you need to take a couple of days to rest it and then when it's feeling better you can do more again. That way you get stronger/stay strong but don't injure yourself xx


----------



## lesondemavie

I always have lower back pain because I have a 32% curve in my spine. They start treating at 30%, but they didn't catch mine until I was almost done growing, so they decided to just leave it be. In pregnancy, my lower left back throbs on and off. It really worries me sometimes, but baby is always fine. I think how I sleep matters, and also gentle yoga has been great for it.


----------



## blessedmomma

Pretty- I agree you need to rest a little. My lower back doesn't hurt in pregnancy until the end, but if I overdo it I can have pain. But it could be you have a pinched nerve or like your friend said your pelvis is out of whack. When I was pregnant with my 7th my hips ached really early on which doesn't happen until I'm huge normally. By the end they were popping in and out of socket. You have a hormone called relaxin while pregnant that loosens joints preparing your body to make room for baby and also for delivery. My dr said I was making more of it during that pregnancy.


----------



## Girly922

Mummafrog said:


> Girly - that's good! Hopefully we'll be waiting on our home births together in six months :D I've got my gtt at 28 weeks.. always nervous something will come up. I wouldn't have a home birth unsafely but I really want one :haha:

Oh absolutely, I'd never put baby at risk. But I remain hopeful :haha: 


I'm right there with you on the back pain Pretty. Mine is definitely a nerve pain, it tends to kick in after a long day. But I have a history of back problems. A relaxing bath tends to help.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly Im sure that's not easy but I'm glad you know how to make it feel better.

Afm, my appointment is tomorrow and I'm going to talk with my doctor about my pelvis. I fractured it in four places back in 2004 so they mentioned just scheduling me for a C section...

Also, I've been having vivid dreams the last two night about us finding out we are having a boy.. So I'm assuming that's what we are having
..


----------



## Catalyst

Im geting over the ms period I think.. finally 
And I have been feeling movements lately :) for over a week but it was so litle and didnt come many in a row so I was not sure untill this weekend. So I probbaly started to feel them move just before hitting 16w mark :) 
Any of you having baby #3 or more? Do you feel you worry more than previus pregnancys? I do.. sometimes I am so afraid of what I have done.. haha afraid something is wrong, that there will be hard time taking care of them cause I am afraid it will affect my boys I have now. You know guilty feeling that if something is wrong, things will be difficult it is us to blame if the boys feel bad or feel they dont get full attention and stuff.
Also I am more afraid that somethings happens to the twins, more than I did with the boys. I am also afraid that something happens to one of them and I wont be able to tell. i try not to think about those things but they keep creeping in my mind. My midwife said I could always come to them to let them check for heartbeat to keep me calm... mulling it over if I should make an apointment for after next weekend.
19 days almost till my 20w scan!! Cant wait!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- my dreams about my babies are usually opposite of what they are. But I also have no maternal instincts about gender haha, so hopefully you are more in tune! 

Catalyst- so nice to feel them move :cloud9:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I honestly have had no feelings either way. I just know my husband had been so sure it's a boy.. And then the two dreams, so I'm just assuming that's the case. I'm 3-5 weeks away from finding out the gender.


----------



## Mummafrog

Catalyst - this is only my second baby but I'm having a lot of the same fears and guilt; worrying how it will be for my older child and also how we will cope financially and in the space of our flat. I had a good cry the other night and kept saying that we've made a mistake and we won't manage and it won't be fair on the children :( but I've been feeling a bit better today about things, I know things will come together in the end. I'm spending time looking for second hand stuff to lower the cost, I think if I start now I should find plenty hehe. 

I'm picking up a beautiful baby hammock today (amby baby hammock) that a very kind lady is passing on for free. 

I felt three quite strong kicks when I was bent over today, in the same place.. it was the clearest I've felt baby so far, so lovely. It's nice because I really didn't feel my daughter move that much x


----------



## youngmamttc

We joined team BLUE! We've chosen to name our son River Reign! 

As for kicks I have an anterior placenta and although this is baby #4 I'm hardly feeling a thing. Nothing definitive yet which makes me sad.


----------



## second.time

Congratulations on the little boy, youngmam! That's a lovely name.

Both pregnancies, I had multiple dreams of both boys and girls before I officially found out. Not very useful in my case. 

This is only a second baby for me too but I've been anxious! It's interesting to read about other moms feeling the same. With my first, I knew my life would change, but it would only affect me and my husband -- and we didn't really grasp HOW much it would change. This time I'm thinking of my oldest son and how it could affect him. Having a sibling will probably be wonderful for him and he doesn't care about the other changes -- I didn't blame my parents for having a large family, even though my life changed as more kids came (we traveled less, etc.). But it's interesting to see how my anxieties over a new baby are different now that I already have a child.


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats on the boy young!

My NIPT and sequential results are in! 

NIPT: Just two chromosomes (not 3) for 13,18, 21, and the sex chromosomes. For that test that puts my risk of everything at 1 in 10,000. The obgyn knows the sex from the test and reviewed the results with me, but since we don't want to know, we can't look at the report ourselves. I guess it's right on there.

Sequential: PappA - 1.19 MoM, free beta hcg - 0.73 MoM, and NT 0.77 MoM. All super low risk :happydance:. That puts my risk of Down's (trisomy 21) at 1 in 12,000, and my risk of trisomy18 at 1 in 78,000!!!

I couldn't be happier. I have started telling everyone. This is our &#127752;! &#128514;


----------



## second.time

Awesome, lesonde! Enjoy the fun of sharing the news!


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- my husband is almost always right about gender :) 

Congrats youngmam!!! :blue: beautiful name 

Leson :cloud9:


----------



## Maries_s

Congratulations on team :blue: young


----------



## 808malia

Leson- That's amazing news!!!:happydance::hugs:

youngmam- Congrats on joining team blue!!!:blue:


----------



## Aphy

Youngmam, congrats on team blue!!!

Leson, so happy your results are so positive. Enjoy the relief of it and the fun times now of telling the world!

Afm, I am just waiting around for next week wednesday when we go for our next scan and hopefully hear which team we will be on. MS hasn't been too bad in comparison to previously. Still vomit most mornings but at least the constant nausea is gone. Woke up today though with no energy at all. Feel so run down and exhausted. Still got a long day of work ahead of me...

I hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy, so glad ms is toning down. 

Afm, Had a doctor's appointment today. Measuring 16 weeks and baby had a 152 bpm hb. Doc is very happy with everything but did say I had a small trace of swelling in my legs. Wants them up as much as possible... Happy for the good report! 5 weeks before I can find it gender at anatomy scan.. They make you wait until 20 weeks here in PA...&#128532;


----------



## lesondemavie

Gag - my anatomy scan is at 20 weeks as well, but the NIPT checks the sex chromosomes to make sure there are just two and in doing so can tell you boy or girl. So lovely that you had an ultrasound. After the NT ultrasound (typically around 12 weeks), we don't get to see baby again until the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. I was so spoiled before with my weekly ultrasounds up to 14 weeks!

Aphy- My MS is similar now, except I throw up in the evening. Every now and again the nausea will pop back up, but it's definitely not as bad as it was. I wish I could have your positive outlook on it, and I did when the nausea first started to ease and I thought just another week or so and it'll be gone...but nope hasn't gotten any better since. I just hate vomiting. I seriously want it to stop. It's not like a one and done and then I feel better. It's the worst vomiting of my life, and I certainly had my share of hangovers in college. It's a let's throw up for 15 minutes straight until all your insides feel turned inside out. The heaving is still so bad sometimes that I pee my pants &#128561;. I don't miss the nausea, but now the vomiting just hits me out of nowhere. 10 weeks straight of throwing up nearly every day sometimes more than once a day, and I'm just so tired of it. Ok pity party over. I still love this baby and pregnancy and am so thankful for the reassurance <3...lots and lots of reassurance. It could have been worse. I could have ended up in the hospital. I honestly believe that going on diclegis early saved me from that. I'm still on it, and scared that I'll go back to not being able to eat if I go off. My coworker who took several trips to the ER before finally going on the meds said that she was on it her whole pregnancy &#128556;. I'm really crossing everything that this all eases and I can go off by 20 weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- when I lived in Kansas a couple ob's I had made me wait until 20 weeks for the anatomy scan. They said when you look earlier some things aren't as developed as they like to see. So maybe that can give you some positivity about waiting. It drove me crazy when I had family and friends that got to see baby at 16-18 weeks for theirs. Felt unfair lol. I don't know about here in my new state, but I won't even get a date until I go in for my next appt at 17 weeks so I don't expect it to be too early. 

Leson- that sounds so horrible! I have had hyperemesis with several of my pregnancies. With one I counted throwing up 17 times before 1 pm :( after that I quit counting, it was too upsetting. I've ended up in the hospital and dehydrated before. The meds can be a godsend. And with one of my pregnancies I was sick the WHOLE time. I seriously threw up the morning before my water broke that day and even after I had him. I felt nauseous for an entire week after having him. It really drains your energy being sick all the time. I hope it doesn't last too much longer for you!


----------



## Thejoie

Leson- I'm so glad everything looks good!!

Young- yay!!! Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I was told I could book my anatomy scan anytime between 18 and 20 weeks. I'm choosing to wait til 20 in the hopes that it easier to tell the gender and count fingers and all that good stuff. lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Pretty- do you have any feelings of which gender you're having??


----------



## 808malia

Aphy- We are in the same boat... My anatomy scan is Tuesday and I cant wait!:happydance: Also my morning sickness is about the same as yours... Mostly gone but still vomit almost every morning... But Hey at least its not all day anymore!:shrug:


----------



## ALiKO

Hey ladies long time no post but I have been popping in here and there to catch up with you guys.

Congrats to all the girlies who found out the sex of their little bundles! I cannot wait to find out what I am having. For me I strongly feel that it is going to be a boy while hubby is just indifferent and just wants a healthy baby which is most important.

Afm, I have an anatomy scan in about 2 weeks so I'll definitely update about that, and I finally have a bump now so I don't feel as fat and bloated anymore :haha:.

Anyone feeling moments? I haven't started to feel much yet.

wannabeprego- hey :wave:. I don't know if you are still updating the front page but if so can I please be added for July 16th. Thanks! And I hope we all is going well for you sweetie. :flowers:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

blessedmomma said:


> Pretty- do you have any feelings of which gender you're having??

I'm kind of feeling like it's a girl cuz I would REALLY love girl, but I'm thinking I'm probably totally wrong and it's gonna be a boy. I posted in the gender prediction thread and everyone that commented said girl. I'm prepared with a name either way though. I was thinking I was gonna stay team yellow, but I came to the realization that it was just cuz I was worried about gender disappointment. So, I think I'll find out the gender, but I won't tell anyone in my real life. I'll let you ladies know though. ;)


----------



## Mummafrog

Ooh pretty well are honoured <3 Hehe

I've been feeling that this is a boy from the start, mainly just because my symptoms have been just SO different to my dd's pregnancy.. but everyone on gender prediction said girl so we'll seeee :D 
I sort of wanted my dd to be a boy but I knew she was a girl heh, it was good to deal with that moment of letting go of that at the scan and be excited for the rest of the time :) now that I've had a girl and know how wonderful it is though, I don't really have a preference, two girls together will be wonderful too <3


----------



## Girly922

I have no feelings either way with regard to gender. But I didn't with DD either, I just was hoping for a boy although DH was adamant she was a girl. We stayed team yellow so once she arrived I honestly didn't care if she was a girl, boy, or alien :haha: 
DH thinks this one is a boy. I'll be happy either way as I'd like to have a boy to parent both sides, but I'd actually love another girl. So again, we won't find out and we'll all be happy with a healthy baby at the end hopefully.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all I would like to join the group I'm due June 24th with a boy


----------



## lesondemavie

Haha Girly - I had a dream the other night that we sent out announcements after the birth with a picture, and the card read, "It's a baby! We were hoping for a unicorn, but this little cutie pie will do."


----------



## Girly922

Haha! That's so cute les! 

Welcome bbygurl!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ladies I need creative minds.. We are planning on gender reveal for March 4 as my anatomy scan is March 2. We originally wanted to do the chalk baseball but up here in Pennsylvania I think it'll be too cold to do it. We don't want to do the cake as that's very common.. Any other ideas on how to reveal would be appreciated!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Pretty- yay I'm glad we get to know!!! I really wanted a girl for my first so I know how that feels. After I found out she was a girl I went and bought so many hair accessories and girl clothes haha. 

Welcome bbygurl! And congrats on your :blue: 

Leson- that's a really cute idea for real life! 

Gagrl- we always do the balloons, but it's because we only do reveals with our kids and they love to play with the balloons after haha. And it's done quite a bit, I'm assuming you want a cute new idea.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Ladies I need creative minds.. We are planning on gender reveal for March 4 as my anatomy scan is March 2. We originally wanted to do the chalk baseball but up here in Pennsylvania I think it'll be too cold to do it. We don't want to do the cake as that's very common.. Any other ideas on how to reveal would be appreciated!!!

As blessed said, you could do balloons. If you had more time, you could order some personalized M&M's in pink or blue and put them in small, individual boxes and then let everyone open them (or just order both colours, but only hand out the applicable colour and keep the others for yourself, lol). Or maybe a different snack like jelly beans or whatever.

Edit: Or maybe a piñata.


----------



## ALiKO

Mummafrog- I'm literally feeling the same way that this is a boy. My symptoms are so much different and I kinda feel like it's confirmed from the look of my bbt chart from the month I conceived. I was convinced with my 1st that Dd was a boy because I had dreams she was a boy and just wanted a boy as the oldest so I was truly shocked when I found that she was a girl. But then I started thinking of all the cute clothes I could put her in and cute bows I could put in her hair and just love her to bits.

bbygurl719- welcome :wave:

Gag- maybe you guys can wear oversized shirts with fitted t-shirts underneath that are either pink or blue and when the time comes you can turn your backs to the crowd open your shirts and turn around towards everyone to reveal the color of your t-shirts. Then everyone can celebrate eating pink or blue cake :)

wannabeprego- thanks for adding me!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey aliko I u remember u from the ttc group we were in congrats


----------



## lesondemavie

Our social media announcement <3


----------



## blessedmomma

Very cute leson! I didn't realize we had the same due date :cloud9:


----------



## Thejoie

Leson- that's very cute!!


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm due July 11th. I wanted to do 2017 for clarity but DH insisted that 17 would suffice :haha:. I put our actual EDD in the comment, "Baby C-squared &#128155; EDD July 11th, 2017 &#128155;." I call us that bc both of our names start with C.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Anyone been having any baby dreams?

I used to have dreams about being pregnant or having a baby all the time, and then I'd wake up remember it wasn't true. *tear* lol

But a couple nights ago, I dreamed I gave birth to a baby girl on July 7 (15 days early). Apparently I also hadn't told anyone yet cuz everyone I encountered after I gave birth was really shocked. I should've realized it was a dream when I think back and remember that the birth was really quick and painless. lol


----------



## Weebles

I haven't been having baby dreams or any of the weird dreams people sometimes say they get. I'm dying to find out the gender of this baby though! With my son I KNEW what I was having and I thought I would get the same feeling again but nothing, not even a dream!

Lesonde, that's an adorable announcement! Ours was just an ultrasound pic.. not the most creative at all!

Gagrl, I had never heard of a chalk baseball reveal before but a similar indoor idea I thought of would be to fill a piñata with color coded candies. Of course you don't know who'd end up doing the actual reveal but I think that could be part of the fun. 

I just started my Mekena injections and they're not so bad... I was very worried about effects it could have on my baby and couldn't find much of anything about it until I happened to find some research about its effectiveness. I found out that even though it's only been FDA approved since 2011 obgyns have been using it (just not the brand) since the 1970's. That made me feel a lot better so I thought I would share for others who might be getting it.

I'm counting down the final days until the anatomy scan! Nine to go!


----------



## blessedmomma

Haha leson that makes sense :) 

Pretty- I have crazy baby dreams. very off the wall, but are so real in my head... until I wake up. 

Weebles- how exciting! I bet it's the longest 9 days in all of history haha.


----------



## Mummafrog

Pretty I had one very vivid weird dream earlier on where I could feel the tiny baby underneath my skin and could feel the heart beating.. which was a bit freaky :haha: 
Then one later where I gave birth, it was a boy and I was about 38 weeks so he was a bit smaller than my dd was. I dreamt my labour paused annoyingly but then suddenly I was pushing and that was very quick and he was there :p oh and I remember that in the dream we didn't know the gender and didn't check for like an hour until someone asked and we were like oh yeah! :haha:

Afm I'm doing ok, the sickness is much better than it was although my pelvis is being useless and I'm regularly getting quite sore in my lower belly, mostly ligament pain, sometimes a bit crampy. I just try and have a rest/sleep and hydrate when that happens and it seems to fix it. Otherwise things seem to be ticking along. Felt baby move loads yesterday but not much at all today.. the worrying about movements begins! But it makes things feel nicer for sure x


----------



## Parkep

Hi! I just found this group, I'm due with #4 on July 24 th.


----------



## Girly922

Mumma, it's funny you say that.. With DD we stayed team yellow and the birth was very quick. After I'd had her I was sat in the pool while the midwives filled in the paperwork, they had to prompt us to check whether she was a boy or girl a good 10 minutes or so after she was born :haha: 

Nice to see you here park! How are you getting on? 

Afm, movements seem to be getting stronger, although I'm still not feeling them everyday. It's very easy to find baby on the Doppler now, but he/she doesn't seem to like it too much and tries to kick it away. I've had a cold all week, and the round ligament pain when sneezing has been horrendous! Lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome Parkep! 

Mummafrog- I'm definitely having more round ligament pain. I'm having tons of movements one day and then none the next. I'm wondering if it's just a certain position she gets in or something? 

Girly- ouch! My ligament pain is when I get up too fast especially from my bed. 

I've had crazy dreams in all my pregnancies. My first baby I dreamed all the time she was trying to claw her way out. Terrifying lol. With my son Landon I dreamed I took him out but he was still in his sac and I let the other kids hold him but told them to be careful not to break his water. And then I got ready to return him to my womb and realized the outside of his sac was dirty and I didn't know how to clean it so I didn't get an infection, so weird. My baby now I dreamed once that my water broke. I hurried to my dr thinking I was losing the baby and he explained I just had too much and needed to let some out. And then he did a sonogram and said it was a girl and the baby was clearly a boy. So ridiculous. I know there are others, but these just sprang to mind haha.


----------



## Mummafrog

Girly - awh yes well I imagine when you can see their face, gender hardly matters for a while <3 when I lifted my girl up to my chest I said "Oh my baby!" Not "oh my girl!" :haha: 

Blessed - yeah I think it's a case of feeling it at this stage being luck of where baby is in the womb, they have a lot of room to swim around haha, also the placenta takes up about half your uterine wall at the moment so they can very easily be behind it for days xx


----------



## ALiKO

bbygurl- I definitely remember you as well! Nice to see you here!

Blessedmomma and Les- I'm only due a day ahead of you two on the 16th! Knowing me though I might possibly go into labor a day or 2 later.

Pretty- I have had baby dreams especially before I became pregnant. I can't recall them at the moment lol but now my dreams are mostly just weird and senseless :wacko:

Welcome to the group Parkep :)

Afm, morning sickness getting much better although I do get crampy from time to time with a sore uterus. Just waiting till my next appointment in like a week and a half.


----------



## lesondemavie

Girly - haha I think I'll be the same!

Aliko - I'm due on the 11th. The photo was meant to be July 2017. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## annio84

Ladies,

I completely forgot about this group but I sadly have to leave you all. 

Happy and healthy preganancies to all of you and hopefully it won't be too long before I can join a new due date group.


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm sorry to hear annio :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Really sorry to hear that annio. I hope you are blessed with a rainbow baby very soon :hugs:


----------



## Mummafrog

I'm so sorry for your loss Annio, I hope you are blessed again very soon, lots of love <3


----------



## 808malia

I'm so sorry Annio....:cry: I feel your pain... If you want to talk let me know:hugs:

AFM: I felt my first round ligament pain this weekend, ouch!:haha: Have been feeling baby move sometimes, but not everyday. And my anatomy scan is tomorrow!!!! I can not wait, so excited to find out and finally tell all my family and friends!!!:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

How exciting malia! Can't wait to hear :)


----------



## Mummafrog

Malia if you don't update us immediately I will die! XD so excited for you <3


----------



## PrincessPearl

Annio: I am so sorry for your loss!

AFM: I had my anatomy scan last week. Everything looked great, both babies are about the same size. We are team purple!!!!! Baby A is :blue: and Baby B is :pink:!!!!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Annio- my deepest sympthy. I understand and I'm here if you need to chat to someone

Pearl- congratulations!! That's so exciting.


----------



## Aphy

Annie,I am so sorry for your loss xxx

Pearl,that's a great split! Best of both!

Malia,tomorrow seriously cannot come quickly enough! So excited for us both to find out gender. Let's hope babas feel like opening up for us cause that would just be torture to have to wait another 4 weeks to find out!

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## Weebles

I have a friend who ended up being team yellow and not by choice! She went in multiple times and was never able to find out! I hope that doesn't happen for any of us wanting to know. I wanted a surprise but hubby vetoed that idea and I have no idea now how I would be able to wait as the wait now is driving me nuts.


----------



## lesondemavie

Wish I could send all of you waiting my magic button! I don't need it!



The blood test is just such an easy and more reliable way to know. The parents of my 2 yo client said that they were initially told that she was a boy from the ultrasound, so they were still surprised at the birth!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I still have until March 2 to find out the gender of our peanut &#128532; insurance here is very particular to wait until 20 weeks...


----------



## Mummafrog

Congratulations pearl, how special <3 

Don't worry gag, I have to wait with you, till the 6th of March, we have to be 20 weeks too unless we go private. I'm eager but I'm trying to embrace this time where I am just connecting with the being themselves. 

Yeah there is always the chance that they've got it wrong, I think it's about a 2% chance and it's usually girls that are mistaken, because if you see boy bits then it's supposedly pretty clear :haha: 
I have growth scans so I usually get them to double check at 28 weeks xD


----------



## blessedmomma

Yay pearl!!! Congrats :pink: :blue: 

Leson- my 4th baby they messed up on. Said he was a girl. I also took the intelligender test that you use pee with and it said girl. I had no reason to think otherwise. Until they did another ultrasound and said boy!!! Our Jessa Dorothy became Jaxon Keely haha. I definitely like the nipt compared to u/s.


----------



## Girly922

My 20wk isn't until 10th March because we can only book it between that 20-21week at the hospital I'm under this time. I was surprised at how specific they are. 

I've got growth scans too, and we want to stay team yellow. I'm concerned one of the sonographers or the consultant will let it slip at those appts, I really want to stay yellow again :haha:


----------



## lesondemavie

They were also really strict about having my anatomy scan at 20 weeks. I thought it was because the baby was more fully developed then and so the results are more accurate?

Girly - I'm also slightly worried that a tech will slip or we'll see something and know. I'm just going to state at the beginning that I do not want to know. I'm so worried about drinking ALL of that water and then holding it for that long at 20 weeks! I just drank a quarter of a water from Starbucks and I already need to pee.


----------



## blessedmomma

Ladies I would definitely make it clear you don't want to know the gender before they start. You should definitely get to find out the way you want and not because someone made a mistake.


----------



## Mummafrog

I think they are usually quite happy when people are wanting a surprise because it's rarer and they try hard :) 

Last time they asked me before they started whether we wanted to know or not, which I thought was good x


----------



## second.time

Hello everyone! I was traveling and busy over the weekend. Congratulations on the boy-girl twins! What a dream.

I went to a conference this weekend (a little annoying to fly while pregnant, but luckily no delays). I wore tight dresses so people could see I was pregnant, but I guess I'm not as obviously pregnant as I think, because I constantly had to turn down wine and cocktails! I did meet two other pregnant women there, and a lot of other mothers, and I heard some great advice about welcoming a second baby.

My anatomy scan is booked for 18w2d (just a week). I'd heard 18 to 20 was typical, at least at this practice, and I'm assuming it will be OK? My babies tend to measure ahead a little too. I'm bringing my son along since he hasn't seen the baby yet and I'm hoping it will make things more real. Other than that, my pregnancy has been going well! LOTS of movement. 

I can't believe we're all approaching the halfway point. So many cool milestones ahead.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I was given the option to book my anatomy scan anytime between 18 and 20 weeks. I decided to book it for exactly 20 weeks (March 4) in the hopes that the baby will be more developed and it'll be easier to see/check everything.

Also, the clinic I go to has signs up saying that they will not tell any patients the gender of their baby. I never asked about this, but I'm assuming it's cuz they maybe want a 2nd opinion on the development of the baby and what the gender is before they actually say anything. I'll keep an eye out for an obvious penis (or not) though and then I guess my Dr will be able to tell me what I'm having at my next prenatal appt the following week.


----------



## Maries_s

I am going to wait with you girls since I have my OB/GYN appointment next week but he hasn't told me when to schedule my Anatomy Scan. I feel so weird in this pregnancy since with my daughter my OB/GYN has the ultrasound machine and he perform an ultrasound in every appointment. Very different now that I moved from state.


----------



## 808malia

Pearl- Congrats on team purple!:blue::pink:

AFM: I had my anatomy scan today and they had a hard time getting a good picture, but they said it looks like a girl? I wasn't sure about that answer.. But that is what we are going on for now... But I had a friend that they said it was boy then later found out it was girl so who really knows? But for now we are going with team pink :pink: And if anything changes I'll keep you updated...:shrug::happydance:


----------



## Maries_s

Malia congrats on team :pink: 
I was told at 13w6d that it looks that I'm having a boy so I'm hoping this not changes at my anatomy scan since everyone are very excited, especially my mom because this is going to be her first grandson. (She have 5 granddaughters!)


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I always worried with DD that she would turn out to be a boy :haha: Had a 4D scan to double check.

Not finding out with this baby but we think it's a boy x


----------



## Catalyst

Pearl - congratulations on beeing team purple :)
Haf forgotten there wad another twin mom here :) exciting!
12 dayw til our 20w scan. And if they dont show the gender there will be other scans since im having twins.


----------



## Aphy

We are having a boy!!! Obgyn and DH both say they could see it clearly though I couldn't so taking their word for it. So happy that all is looking good! Of course nausea had to hit straight afterward just to remind me it's still hanging around and has left me feeling trashy all day it so so happy that all is looking good!


----------



## second.time

Congratulations aphy on the little boy, and congratulations malia on the little girl! Wonderful news all around.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy congrats!!! That's so exciting. I'm so excited to be bump buddies and due date buddies with you.. Maybe we will both have boys together too (we are expecting our to be a boy).


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations Aphy!


----------



## Thejoie

Congrats Aphy!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats to all of us for making it through another month. Hard to believe it's already February. Before we know it, it'll be spring and then June and July and we'll be meeting our LOs. :)


----------



## x Zaly x

Hi ladies, haven't spoke up in a while but i always pop in and see how everyone is getting on :) Huge congrats to everyone finding out the genders of their bubs. I have my 20 week scan next week and I'm beyond excited to find out what this little one is especially since with my other two iv been team yellow xx


----------



## Mummafrog

Aaahhh so exciting finding out what people are having! Congratulations to all the healthy scans and gender discovery :D <3 

I've just had my 16 week appointment with my midwife, it was lovely and while they were trying to find the heart beat the little one was kicking so much! The student actually felt one when she was pressing quite firmly, I couldn't believe it. Because I'm quite chubby we couldn't feel it till 23 weeks from the outside last time.. but when it's your second the muscles are much less of a barrier :haha: 
They didn't even really find the heart beat, baby was moving too much, but when I can feel them dancing I don't worry about it hehe x


----------



## Aphy

Thank you so much ladies!

Gags,I can't wait to hear what your scans going to be! I can't remember if you said you were going to go natural or caesar?


----------



## Girly922

I had my 16 week appt today. In my area they've stopped using the Doppler to check the heartbeat at 16wks now as if they can't find it, they wouldn't do anything anyway as baby isn't viable yet. Fortunately, my midwife works out of our practice every week so she was happy to explain this and still try providing I understood the possibility of not finding it. Which, of course I was due to using my Doppler at home. Lol. She found the hb loud and clear at 148bpm. 
She did make me laugh however, as I don't see myself as particularly fit, but I did workout a lot in the lead up to my wedding last year. She was trying to feel for the top of my uterus and reckoned she couldn't feel it through my abdominal muscles :haha: They're not going to last much longer! Lol. But it explains why my bump is smaller now than it was with DD at 16wks.


----------



## 808malia

My husband and I are going to be making our public announcement today!!! Excited :happydance: even though the people we have told, were not really that excited for us... Maybe they just don't like girls?:shrug:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy,
I'm not sure yet. Looking more and more like a C section


----------



## second.time

808malia said:


> My husband and I are going to be making our public announcement today!!! Excited :happydance: even though the people we have told, were not really that excited for us... Maybe they just don't like girls?:shrug:

But girls are amazing! Maybe some people are just bad at expressing excitement? I'm sure you'll get more excitement and celebration soon! It's definitely something to be happy about.

With my first, I remember a few people who didn't seem excited for me. Once I told someone I was expecting a boy and they said, "Oh ... and are you happy about that?" in this doubtful way. It hurt my feelings. Surprisingly, this time nobody has said anything like that yet. I'm sure it will come though. I think awkward comments are just part of pregnancy.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. When I introduced my self last week I dont think I mentioned I have to have a level 2 ultrasound. The found a spot called and eif on my baby boys heart. So got the call today about the scheduled ultrasound for that and it will be on Valentine's day so hopefully we get all good news


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats malia and aphy!!!! :happydance: 

Bbygurl- I said a prayer that everything will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## Mummafrog

Girly - Yeah your midwife is right, it's in the guidelines now that they shouldn't listen to the heart beat so early as there is no medical benefit and if they can't find it it can cause a lot of unnecessary panic in mum, but a lot of them still offer it because they know there is emotional benefit for mum! 

Malia/second - i think the weird comments and reactions seem so unrelated to the reality sometimes because they are unrelated, it's the person projecting previous feelings or experiences onto our lives. I just try to let it roll off as not being really about me. 
Girls really are amazing :D 

Bby - wishing you all the best on Valentine's <3 

Speaking of, anyone got valentines plans? :haha:


----------



## Betty.Rubble

My MW did doppler at 16 weeks and she couldn't find it so she called me back the following week. I'd been feeling movement so she wasn't concerned. Found it first time yesterday. Naughty baby.

I've found out I might have to have a C-section as my uterus is heart shaped at the top. I've got a scan at 36 weeks to see if baby is positioned well and discuss with the consultant.

I really wanted a home birth or midwife led unit but that seems unlikely now. Anyone else?


----------



## Girly922

I'm in a similar position Betty in that I've got to have extra growth scans and be under the consultant until 34wks so we won't know what birth I can have until after that. I would really love a home birth, but I'll settle for a midwife unit again. I know if they say delivery suite I'll be heartbroken. 
Did you have a natural birth with your DD? 

Malia, I'm sorry people haven't seemed overly excited when you've told them you're having a girl. I just wanted to echo the fact that girls are awesome! 

Mumma, that's good that a lot of mw still offer the opportunity to try to find the hb at 16wks. Mine said she doesn't even mention it now unless a lady asks why she's not doing it. 

I don't think we'll really do anything for valentines this year. I hate going out when restaurants are overly busy so DH will probably just cook something yummy or we'll get a big take away in.


----------



## second.time

Mummafrog, that's a really good point. I used to think that people weren't excited because I was having a boy, but when I talked to mothers of girls, they had the same comments! :dohh: I think people are just awkward sometimes. And you get so many sweet, supportive comments too.

Bbygurl, I hope you hear wonderful news soon. Did you have any other testing done, like the NT test or NIPT, that could set your mind more at ease? I know a lot of the time an EIF is totally fine.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Mummafrog said:


> Girly - Yeah your midwife is right, it's in the guidelines now that they shouldn't listen to the heart beat so early as there is no medical benefit and if they can't find it it can cause a lot of unnecessary panic in mum, but a lot of them still offer it because they know there is emotional benefit for mum!
> 
> Malia/second - i think the weird comments and reactions seem so unrelated to the reality sometimes because they are unrelated, it's the person projecting previous feelings or experiences onto our lives. I just try to let it roll off as not being really about me.
> Girls really are amazing :D
> 
> Bby - wishing you all the best on Valentine's <3
> 
> Speaking of, anyone got valentines plans? :haha:

I dunno what the father and I will do for dinner. Possibly pizza. But we're definitely going to watch the Lego Batman movie. :)


----------



## lesondemavie

No plans for Valentine's Day that I know of just yet. DH usually cooks us a nice dinner with lamb and we enjoy a quiet evening at home. Dinner this year may have to be pizza or mac&cheese because that's all I can eat without puking. I bought DH a onesie that says "I <3 Daddy." It will be the first item of clothes we have for baby :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Aww leson so sweet! I love buying baby clothes <3 

We haven't really talked about valentines yet. We usually don't go out on the day since everywhere is packed. We usually get our kids some valentines candy and toys. We will likely go out the weekend before or after, or even just rent some movies and do take out.


----------



## bbygurl719

Second. Yes I had the nt scan and the genetic testing. Haven't got told any results on them.


----------



## 808malia

Thanks for all your support ladies!:hugs: We did our announcement last night and it went very well, with lots of positive comments and congratulations:cloud9: Not sure on what we will be doing for valentines day this year... Probably dinner somewhere kinda mellow... Nothing too crazy :shrug: here is a pic of our announcement https://i68.tinypic.com/20kbomp.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

So sweet malia! You look amazing :)


----------



## Aphy

You look fabulous Malia! Congrats on the successful announcement xx

For V day DH and I have booked to go for a 3 course dinner at a restaurant close to us, fortunately he venue has limited space so it wont be over crowded


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Malia- too cute!!

Afm, I will have to be monitored starting at 25 weeks as I fractured my pelvis in four places in a car accident back in 2004. The doctors group I've been seeing are split on this as my main doctor wants to automatically schedule a C section and the doctor I've been seeing the last two times feels we should wait and Continue to Monitor the situation as he didn't want to rush into a C section since I'm overweight. I will say I've been incredibly sore in the pelvic area since about twelve weeks so I guess we shall see. I want what is best for the baby.

Oh and as for Valentine's day, we don't usually celebrate it. We feel like we don't need just one day to be all "hearts and flowers".. Although we have a couple of friends who have been pushing us to go see the new fifty shades movie with them..

Oh and we still have no publicly announced we are pregnant.. I don't think we will actually. Maybe once we have munchkin we will post something but for now we've just been telling friends and family.


----------



## Catalyst

Congrats on your scans and finding out genders :)

A friend of mine has 4 boys. The last time when she announced the gender a person said they were sorry for her!!
I am litlw bit worried about reactions and geting offended or hurt if it turns out the twins are two boys since I already have two sons. I dont mind myself neither does DH.

I have been morw worried and afraid something will happen this pregnancy than previus ones. So I got t go see the mw on tuesday to heat the heartbeat. It calmed me. 

Just 10 days till our 20w scan. And tomorrow I will be 19 weeks... means I am halfway there! (Will be induced id they havent arrived at 38 weeks.) Amazing that I am already at that point!!


----------



## Maries_s

I'm sorry some of you did not receive the reaction you were expecting. Sometimes people are mean and have a perspective about how you should managed your life and says bad things to you. My sister wasn't so happy for me when I announced her my pregnancy and I felt bad but I get it. She thinks I quit study since I give birth to my DD and she was expecting I continue studying now that she can go to daycare. (What nobody know is that I have been secretly studying for a year now but I changed my career path and I don't want to receive any bad comments from any of my family) 
My point is, you should not let that others people reactions affect your happiness. You are having a baby and you're happy either is a girl or boy. If people were expecting something different it doesn't matter you are going to be a parent and at the end the only thing about you have been praying is for a healthy baby.


----------



## Mummafrog

Lovely to hear what you're all up to :) we probably won't do much either tbh, I've got work to do on Valentine's :/ but we'll make sure to spend some extra time appreciating each other.

Feeling quite sore after work today.. think it might be a pizza night :haha: 

I have to wait four more weeks for a scan.. I might die xD


----------



## lesondemavie

Yea I'm in the middle of that wait mumma. It's been 3 weeks since my last ultrasound and I have 2.5 weeks more to go. This is after getting to see the baby weekly. So tough! The doppler is definitely helping me stay connected to baby, and I think I'm starting to feel baby now and again. Yesterday even felt like a couple kicks, but it's still hard to say since this is my first.


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- honestly we have only put the last couple babies on Facebook. Dh and I are pretty private people and it's really odd to me to announce such a personal thing to certain people who are really distant acquaintances. We do keep our list of friends on there small, but still. 

As for the rude comments, I guess I'm just used to it. We started getting rude comments starting on our 4th child. At that point we had 2 girls and then 2 boys. The first one was someone saying my family was finished now. Nice of you to decide for us haha. When we had another boy next we got some comments that we must have wanted a girl. And then another boy next and forget it, everyone acted a fool like we must have really messed up by having 4 boys in a row. Then we had another girl next and someone said finally we got another girl so we must be done. Um, we love kids we were never trying for one or the other gender. But I guess the world doesn't inderstand that. Then we had another boy next. And another girl now. Someone seriously said they guessed my husband finally got it right because we are having another girl. This makes 4 girls for us, I'm not even sure what that meant. Yes I have 5 boys, but we adore them they are amazing boys. I'd take 10 more. It's so weird how people are. I think the majority of rude things we hear are more about the size of our family. The thing is that we take care of them, we afford them, no one is burdened by them. My kids listen well, they do chores every day, and I homeschool so they do their school work every day. I guess if we were asking anyone to babysit or borrowing money someone has a right to say, but we don't ask anyone for anything. Everyone has their opinion and when it comes to kids they are profoundly looked at like a burden. But we see them as a blessing. My husband jokes that if people don't fit in the idea that everyone should have 2 kids (1 boy and 1 girl) you're asking for it haha.


----------



## lesondemavie

Blessed - I don't know that it's because kids are seen as a burden (perhaps to some which is fine if that's how they feel), but the reality is that it does cost money to raise a kid. Those of us who choose to have kids (and I get not everyone gets to choose and plan such things) just decide that it's where we want to put our money, and I will happily do so. Just as you may have a hard time understanding why some couples would choose to never have kids, they may have trouble understanding why you want a large family. We're just all so different, but I see that as something to celebrate. The comments one way or the other are just ignorance and people projecting what they would want for themselves. With size of family politics/social responsibility can get a bit involved, but when pressed I know very few people who would argue for population control policies. We hold our freedom, and the right to procreate as we choose far to dear as a society to go there. I don't even judge those who struggle to support the kids they have, as I don't know their situation or how they ended up there, it more compels me to understand and help if I can. To be honest, there are other reasons too but that social responsibility bit is a part of only wanting two kids for myself (and I've sometimes even considered 0-1 kids), but to me that's a personal decision and not a judgement to pass on other people. I'm glad not everyone is like me. How boring would that be? I would never venture to tell anyone they're done or they should stop. It's not my place. I fully believe that you get those comments though, and I'm glad you and DH can laugh about it. It really is none of their business.

I get ignorant comments about not changing my last name, and not knowing the sex of my baby, and wanting to go back to work after the baby is born. Sure it bothers me a bit, and I wish they would take some time to listen and understand if they care about my decisions so much, but I don't blame them. They're just coming from a different place than me.


----------



## second.time

I actually come from a large homeschooled family, blessed, and we got a lot of surprised or occasionally rude comments. My mom used to joke she should get a T-shirt that said YES, THEY'RE ALL MINE. People just didn't expect to see so many kids out in public on school days. As I got older and understood some of the harsher comments they'd hurt my feelings. But luckily my mom was supportive and always seemed happy with our family, so that made me feel better too. 

It's tough to deal with awkward and unwanted judgments about your life. Gender comments are especially odd because -- who can control that?! It's not like you decided not to have a boy or planned to have a girl. It just happens, and either way it's lovely. 

Sometimes I have to look back on the comments I make to other people and wonder if they accidentally came across as judgmental or rude. I try to just stay enthusiastic and open and follow other people's leads, but I'm sure I mess up. It's easy to say the wrong thing in the moment and immediately regret it.

Malia, you look great! Glad you had a good response to your announcement!


----------



## blessedmomma

Leson- I have a bil and sil that have decided not to have kids and fully respect their decision. It's not that I don't understand someone's decision or their choices, it was just more a post of what has been said to me. I certainly wasn't trying to say there is anything wrong with having a small family or no kids at all. I would never tell my bil and sil they should have children or anything like that. In all honesty I don't think of it at all. We fully know the cost of children. I think in having a big family, people have expressed to us particularly the burdens of having children. We get told we must have no time to ourselves and asked how much our food bill is and so many other things. I get that sometimes that is out of curiosity, but I was also told by someone if they had this many kids they would kill theirself. That's absurd to even say to someone. And I completely understand someone only wanting 1, 2, 3 children or whatever, there was a time when I almost got my tubes tied after my 2nd, and then my 4th. I guess since I wouldn't think someone was wrong for choosing to not have children or for choosing to only have a couple I would expect people to not have a problem with what we choose as well. But that is not how it is. That's all I was saying. On the flip side I've also noticed that my friends and family who do get pregnant tend to tell us first. They know we will give them big congratulations and many of them have said specifically that they told us first because they knew we wouldn't say something negative. I see that as an honor that others would feel comfortable enough to share such private information so early on. It's amazing. When it comes down to it people will always have a problem with something you do.

Second time- that's amazing! You probably experienced what my children will experience then. Part of me wants to shield them from such comments. I've had my kids tell me how upset they were at something someone said and it breaks my heart. Your mom sounds wonderful though. It takes a gentle and loving heart to hear someone hurt your child and still teach them to forgive the person that hurt them. It's truly a gift they will carry into adulthood. I always try to remind them that we don't live for the world, we live for God.


----------



## blessedmomma

Honestly ladies I think you'll find that opinions on having a boy or girl (or not even finding out) are only the beginning. Wait until you hear everyone's opinions on everything you're doing wrong as a parent :haha:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I had a little bit of a big day today.

I finally told one of my managers I'm pregnant. He's someone I've known for about 13 years and he was pretty shocked and happy for me. I also set up my first appt with an OB/GYN for next month. And I've been noticing my uterus getting more solid. Then I've got my 2nd round of blood work for my IPS in a week and anatomy scan in 4 weeks. 

As a first timer, it all just seems so surreal and hard to believe. This is something I've literally dreamed about for half of my life and it's now actually happening. : )

Oh! I've also educated myself on nub theory and, based on the pics from my 12 week scan, I THINK I'm having a girl. But we'll see.


----------



## lesondemavie

blessed - Thanks for sharing, and I didn't mean that you would make those comments. I think we all have a hard time understanding different lifestyle choices, and sometimes we say things that we mean just for ourselves, but people interpret as a judgment on them. I just thought it might be difficult for you to fully understand the feelings and reasons behind why someone would choose to not have any kids at all (I have a couple friends who have made that choice, and even though I get that it works for them and fully support their decision, I can't say that I really understand those feelings fully). I think those sorts of questions are mostly out of curiosity, not necessarily feeling like kids are a burden, but they are still bothersome and unnecessary questions all the same. I have a hard time imagining what our finances will be like with 1 or 2 kids let alone more. I honestly don't know how I would make more work and on one salary to boot, so I get those thoughts, but I certainly don't see them as burdens! Also, I would never ask because it's none of my business, and clearly it's working just fine for you :). People are just being curious and nosy, and butting their noses in where they don't belong! Also yes, the opinions about how to parent will be worse I'm sure! I actually consult with parents of kids with autism to help them with aggression or problem behavior, and also just how to teach their kids different skills. Yes, my focus is on autism, but what we do works with anyone really (and parents/teachers share that it helped the other kids too all the time), so it's kinda my job to tell them how to parent in a way, but I'm very careful to let there be some flexibility. What works for one parent, and one kid, may not work for another. I think it's so silly when one parent thinks they have it all figured out for everyone else! Some people tell me I must be all set doing what I do, but I watch my director with her son, and while she uses some of what she knows from work, mostly she's just a parent doing her best like anyone else. The emotions are just so different with your own kids.

second - I agree. I'm constantly trying my best, but I'm sure I mess up now again. We're human. Not perfect :)....I also drive my husband nuts correcting his statements during arguments :haha:..."you mean that you feel like..." (us darn psychologists)...but how we phrase things definitely does change how those words are received by others.

pretty - How special and exciting. Good luck on your appointments! I concur with those feelings as a first timer. This is my third pregnancy now, but I've never made it this far before. I look down at my belly sometimes and am just in awe, and I'm so excited to be feeling some things and wondering if it is baby. After my previous losses, I'm just so amazed that any pregnancy continues on like this let alone my own! I know it is fine more often then not, but so far I'm 0 for 2 and going for 1 in 3. I'm just so, so in love with that little heartbeat <3


----------



## blessedmomma

Pretty- I've studied nub theory and my old ob used to send me to a perinatologist for all my scans. He was the best in the state and very well versed on it as well and was always able to correctly tell me what I was having from my 12 week u/s. If you know what you're looking for it's highly accurate :) so sweet that you're having this moment, it's such a beautiful feeling :hugs:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks leson and blessed. : )

Things got even more real today when I picked up a few shirts and belly bands from Thyme Maternity cuz they were having a nursing event where if you bought anything, you'd get a free little nursing grab bag. (pic 1)
And then, at hot yoga today, I was doing a modified bridge pose (pic 2) and it felt like my uterus and all the amniotic fluid shifted up. And I could feel the bump really well. lol

And pic 3 is the scan pic that makes me think girl. : )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170204_144054.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 7









bridge pose.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20170107_101144.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## blessedmomma

Pretty looks very girly to me too. I love to shop for maternity/nursing clothes. What a great find getting the extra grab bag too!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

blessedmomma said:


> Pretty looks very girly to me too. I love to shop for maternity/nursing clothes. What a great find getting the extra grab bag too!

Oh ya, the grab bag was the only reason I bought anything. Maternity clothes can be stupid expensive. Just one shirt is like $35. I could get like 2 or 3 shirts at WalMart for that price. Or like 7-9 tanks tops. haha.

I used the in-store baby bump padding when I was trying on those shirts. Omg, it was so funny. I thought I knew how I was gonna look during pregnant cuz I've always carried most of my weight around my tummy, but the bump was so huge. I wish I'd taken a pic. lol


----------



## Maries_s

Pretty how are you doing with the yoga? I just texted a place that offers prenatal yoga classes but I don't have much experience.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm doing gentle/restorative yoga after doing nothing at all in first tri. It's super relaxing. I go right after work, get home, eat, and pass out. The instructors are great at helping me modify when needed.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Maries_s said:


> Pretty how are you doing with the yoga? I just texted a place that offers prenatal yoga classes but I don't have much experience.

I'm doing alright. I don't do prenatal classes though; it's hot yoga. I did several classes before I got pregnant, so I was already used to the heat. The studio I go to doesn't have actual prenatal classes, but they have a "cheat sheet" of poses you should and shouldn't do. I was moderately flexible before doing yoga, but this yoga (Bikram) focuses more on breathing, fluidly moving through the poses, and letting your body "cleanse" itself through sweat.

I'd definitely recommend doing any kind of yoga in general though, if you're curious about it. Just listen to your body and don't push yourself too hard. Most places will offer a short trial memberships too.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170204_113447.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20170204_113501.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Maries_s

The studio that I'm looking for is very flexible with prices you pay what you can. I always have been curious about yoga and never got the chance to actually go to a studio a practice so I'm really looking forward for their answers.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Maries_s said:


> The studio that I'm looking for is very flexible with prices you pay what you can. I always have been curious about yoga and never got the chance to actually go to a studio a practice so I'm really looking forward for their answers.

Good. If you weren't particularly active before you go pregnant, you'll want to ease into any kind of fitness routine and yoga would be great. I've been having pretty moderate pain back for a couple weeks and then I went to a yoga class yesterday (after 3 weeks of not going) and I'm feeling noticeably better. The stretching and being mindful of your breathing will probably also help you when it comes time to give birth.

In other news, I'm a dumbass who ate a whole large pizza 2 hours before bed. Oh, the heartburn. >_< lol


----------



## Catalyst

I am experiencing new things this time around that I did not with first two :)
Now I am expecting twins and lot of things are different. I am more tired, I had more ms (loads more) I feel different in some ways and some not. I am more nervus about something bad happening (Had a loss in august just about 6w pg had one period between that and geting pg again) and so on. 
One new thing, I am halfway at just 19 weeks! If I get to 38weeks I will be induced. I went 10 days over with both my boys so it is almost 4 weeks longer than I will go this time! That is a strange thought to think about! Also the thought of having so small babys, even if they would be big for twins since our boys were realy big (56 and 56,5 cm long and 4280g and 4330g).

Yesterday I think I felt a kick from the outside :) was sitting with my palm on the place I had felt few kicks and then one other came and I think I felt it in my palm :D
8 days til 20w scan (sorry about me constantly counting down the days!!)


----------



## blessedmomma

Catalyst- so cute you felt a kick from the outside! Can't wait to make it there. I had thought about the half way point too. It's so crazy you know already that you've made it there due to being induced if you make it that far. My earliest was 37 weeks exactly so that would be 18.5 weeks and my latest was 11 days over so I'd have to make it past 20 weeks to be half way. Of course one of mine read the book and came on her due date haha. Honestly being due in summer I don't want to go overdue again. My only one that went over was born in June and I was miserable. He is my only summer baby, so far.


----------



## Catalyst

I felt good having a july baby :) it was my first. Both him and his brother came 10 days late.
I know many complain about being pregnant over the summer or being due then, but it didnt bother me :)


----------



## second.time

I'm a little worried over a summer baby because I live in such a hot area! My oldest was born in November and it actually worked out well -- I was able to exercise a lot during the summer, because I wasn't huge yet, and then the cooler weather was nice when I was getting bigger. Where I live now, in summer, temps easily climbs over 100 every single day here, and there's terrible humidity. I can't imagine being nine months pregnant in this weather. But as long as I go out in the early mornings or evenings, it's not so bad. Right now I'm just eager for warmer weather so I can get out and walk again. I've been sticking to exercise videos.

Catalyst, it makes sense you'd be a little nervous during this pregnancy -- it might be your third pregnancy but it's your first one with twins, and that must make a difference. But it sounds as if all has gone so well and I'm sure it will continue to go great!


----------



## blessedmomma

Second time that's the way it was in my old state when I was pregnant with him. It was one of the hottest summers we had and the humidity there is a killer any summer. Like the second you went outside you'd start sweating even doing nothing, ick! The state we moved to isn't near as hot in the summer (or so I hear) so maybe it won't be as bad. I'm not a fan of summer anyways though so there's that haha.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

We get some pretty hot summers in my neck of the woods too. And I'm someone who already sweats a fair amount. I also work on the floor of a t-shirt printing company and cuz of the machines we use, we need to keep the large garage doors open ventilation. So, there's no point in trying to air condition the place. I'm sure my bosses will try to find something for me to do so that I don't overheat, but it's still gonna suck. lol


----------



## Maries_s

I was living in a tropical island while pregnant with my daughter and I experienced all kind of high temperatures even in October. I can assure you is horrible being pregnant and felt sweety. However, it wasn't so bad at summer since I was still to early to have a big bump. 
Somebody told me that being pregnant and giving birth at both June or July is not so bad as expending all summer pregnant till August so I guess we are lucky in this part.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thankfully I live up north where it doesn't really get hot hot until June/ July. It still snows sometimes in April/ may, so I'm thankful I'll be in the last bit of my pregnancy when it gets hot...


----------



## Catalyst

Here is my newest pic of me and my two mangos :) hahaha
Sometimes hard to believe that there are two in there! 20v scan next monday!! :) afraid this week will go by so slowly!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- we moved about as close north as you are so I'm hoping it's not so bad here as the state we came from. We moved in the middle of summer last year and it was always at least 10 degrees cooler than our old state, sometimes 20. And definitely not as humid. Those 100+ degree days back home were brutal. 

Catalyst- so cute!!!

I have a crazy busy week this week. Tuesday is my dr appt and I should get my anatomy scan date, Wednesday is our hospital tour and meeting with the nurse navigator to do a birth plan, Thursday I have to grocery shop, Friday is my kids homeschool meet up for their valentines party. I told DH I'll be doing absolutely nothing on Saturday haha. 

I also bleached some chunky streaks in my hair and I absolutely love it. I usually just dye it red, but I wanted something different. It's gorgeous.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Thankfully I live up north where it doesn't really get hot hot until June/ July. It still snows sometimes in April/ may, so I'm thankful I'll be in the last bit of my pregnancy when it gets hot...

Same with me. I'm even more north than you are. lol

So, I had a coupon for Babies R'Us and I can be a little impatient sometimes, so I bought a few things. And if it turns out I'm having a different gender than what I think, I have 45 days to exchange. : )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170206_153014.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blessedmomma

Pretty- so cute! Have you heard about a forum called babynub.club? You can post your ultrasound pic there and they will give expert advice on it. There is also a place you can send your ultrasound pic to called thegenderexperts.com and they will give you a report, except that one charges.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

blessedmomma said:


> Pretty- so cute! Have you heard about a forum called babynub.club? You can post your ultrasound pic there and they will give expert advice on it. There is also a place you can send your ultrasound pic to called thegenderexperts.com and they will give you a report, except that one charges.

Good to know. I'll look into that. Thanks. : )


----------



## Weebles

Good news today but some not so good news as well, I'm doing my best to stay calm and hopeful and worry free. I had the anatomy scan today and found out we have having a girl! We are excited but some of that happiness of finding out is being overshadowed. I have SUA, a single umbilical artery. Most likely everything will be okay but I don't know if I will fall into that lucky category. There was an echogenic focus or bright spot on my baby's heart. I'm worried about defects. I was told the baby wasn't in the best of positions to get all the images they'd like so I have to go back in two weeks. They did tell me that it often doesn't mean anything but after reading about SUA I know there is an increased risk for those kinds of things. Anyway, I'm trying not to worry about something I don't even know for sure about yet and can't control anyway. I'm trying to focus on my adorable baby girl who wouldn't hold still, wiggled around all over the place, and has a good heart rate of 144bpm.


----------



## second.time

Weebles, congratulations on the little girl! You're in good hands and they'll find out what they need to know -- chances are very high that your sweet little girl is just fine. I hope you get wonderful peace of mind soon and are able to be 100% excited about your daughter! I've seen SO many stories of babies having soft markers and ending up with zero issues. It seems very common.

I had my anatomy scan today and the tech said everything looked perfect, though I'm assuming the doctor will take a look as well. Definitely a boy -- that was very obvious immediately. He was moving around a lot, yawning, stretching, bringing his little fists up near his face. He measures 19 weeks, which is five days ahead and puts his EDD at July 4th. But my older son measured TEN days ahead at his anatomy scan and still came at exactly 40 weeks, so I'm sticking with July 9th.

This photo shows him stretching his leg with one arm close to his face.
 



Attached Files:







babystretching_jpg.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blessedmomma

Weebles I'm praying your precious little girl is healthy and fine! Congrats :pink:

Second time so cute!!! What a great pic of his whole little body <3 congrats :blue:


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh weebles I hope it is nothing. I too have seen soft markers turn out to be okay. I forget did you have the NIPT or sequential testing or did you opt out? Regardless I know it must be a bit scary and I am thinking of you and your little girl.

Congrats on the boy second. That is a fear of mine for our scan in 2 weeks. I want to see the ultrasound but I don't want to know if it's a boy or a girl! I think DH and I are going to just have to not guess even if it's obvious and keep any of those thoughts to ourselves :haha:


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh and we chose a first name :happydance:. Still working on the middle and last name. We were calling baby Munchie, but now he or she graduates to *Charlie* &#128525;&#128155;! My mom was so confused. First she thought that meant we were having a boy, then she thought I meant Charles/Charlotte depending on the sex, and then finally she understood that Charlie is the baby's name no matter what &#128514;.


----------



## second.time

Charlie is a great name! Very versatile. I've always thought it's a really warm, friendly name -- like you'd want to be pals with a Charlie. 

I like that you have a unisex name so you don't have to wait until the birth to call your little one by his/her name.

Yes, I was surprised at how obvious it was! I think if they know you want to keep it a secret, they'd tell you to look away during that part? She did have to take some measurements of the bladder, etc., so it lingered on that shot for a while, but 85% of the time it was totally safe to look. I bet the tech can warn you ahead of time to look away or shield your eyes.


----------



## x Zaly x

weebles - congrats on your little girl, praying she stays happy and healthy in there <3

secondtime- congrats on your little man :)

I had my 20 week scan today and looks like its a boy!! Im very excited and my two girls are over the moon to be welcoming a little brother :blue:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats to everyone one finding out what you're having. I'm now feeling like a dumbass for opting to book my appt when I'm exactly 20 weeks instead of earlier. I really feel like it's a girl and I'd like to get confirmed ASAP. Being unsure hasn't stopped me from shopping though. I went back to Babies R'Us and to WalMart and picked up some onesies, sleepers, scratch mits, and a nursing cushion. Thank God for return policies. lol
 



Attached Files:







thumbnail_IMG_20170207_150755.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 4









thumbnail_IMG_20170207_150921.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 4









thumbnail_IMG_20170207_150430.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 808malia

Weebles: Congrats on your little girl!:pink: I'm sure everything will be fine, and your little girl will be totally healthy :hugs: Keep us posted, and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers:flower:

Second: Congrats on your little boy!:blue: What a cute pic!

Zaly: Congrats on your little boy!:blue: That's awesome that your daughters are so excited:happydance:

AFM: I am feeling my little princess's movements getting stronger like little thumps :cloud9: And My husband and I have decided on a name for her "Kini" it is a Hawaiian name that means abundance:hugs: Does anyone else feel like ever since they hit the second tri, that the weeks are starting to fly by?! Or is it just me?:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I adore you. Wishful thinking had me spending hundreds on boys clothes but the nice thing is I feel boy clothes can go both ways PLUS any dude or guy clothes I can send to my cousin who just confirmed boy if I have a girl

Malia I am so jealous of the kicks. All I have is painful gas :rofl: but I was thinking first tri dragged but since the nt scan is has flown by

So many blue bundles! Congrats!


----------



## bbygurl719

Weebles congrats on the girl. My little boy also has an eif (echogentic intracardiac focus) too. I go on the 14th for my level 2 ultrasound to look at it.


----------



## blessedmomma

Zany- congrats on your boy! :blue:

Les- I really like Charlie too <3

Pretty- such cute stuff. You can definitely return if you needed to. I couldn't wait to find out either but I found out so early (11 weeks) I shopped as soon as I confirmed. I had already been predicted a girl by the 'experts' haha.

Malia- love the name! We are about the same gestation and I've started feeling her more with the thumps as well, such a precious feeling.


----------



## second.time

Pretty, do you have the option of private ultrasounds just for the gender? In my area they're like $75 for a quick session, but I've heard of cheaper, around $40 or so. You're wise to wait until 20 weeks because there's more to measure and check and you want that to be accurate. I feel OK because they got all the shots, but my baby is measuring big, and you never know -- it would be hard to have to come back. Fingers crossed you get your girl! Things sound promising.

Congratulations on the boy, zaly! So sweet that your girls are excited.

Malia, I like the name a lot!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

second.time said:


> Pretty, do you have the option of private ultrasounds just for the gender? In my area they're like $75 for a quick session, but I've heard of cheaper, around $40 or so. You're wise to wait until 20 weeks because there's more to measure and check and you want that to be accurate. I feel OK because they got all the shots, but my baby is measuring big, and you never know -- it would be hard to have to come back. Fingers crossed you get your girl! Things sound promising.
> 
> Congratulations on the boy, zaly! So sweet that your girls are excited.
> 
> Malia, I like the name a lot!

Thanks ladies.

I think my Dr told me private scans are like $150. I was given a requisition and told to book an appt any time between 18 and 20 weeks. I figured it'd be better to have the scan when I was further along. Both for fetal development and so I only have to wait 20 weeks between my final U/S and meeting my baby. :)

And I really do hope it's a girl. I've been dreaming of holding my little Emma for years. I'd obviously love a son just as much, but my mom already has a grandson and no granddaughters. My Oma (grandmother) has 6 great grandchildren; 3 boys, 3 girls, so we need a tie breaker. But it doesn't really matter to the father's side. He's an only child and doesn't have any kids yet, and this would be his paternal grandparents' first great grandchild.


----------



## second.time

You don't have long to wait now! I understand not wanting to spend $150. It sounds like the 12-week shot gave you a good idea and you have a 50/50 chance anyway. Of course you'll love your son like crazy if you have one, but I imagine you'll be welcoming a little girl.


----------



## Thejoie

We did our private scan yesterday!!!! 
It's official: Amelia Ivy
 



Attached Files:







tmpImage.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aphy

Congrats to all those who found out the gender this week! So exciting! Makes it feel so much more real for me...

Love the gender reveal photo Joie! So cute!

Love the name Malia! Wish o could say time was flying for me too but it's still dragging on day by day for me. I don't feel any movement either yet which sucks

Les,Charlie is a lovely name! 

Sorry if I missed anyone...


----------



## Thejoie

Aphy: no movement for me yet either. I can't wait!! She was moving like crazy in the ultrasound!


----------



## Weebles

Everyone's kind words mean a lot to me, they help me to remain positive which is really the only thing I can do. So thank you. :)

Second, I did read that about soft markers but I have two of them and I'm awfully close to 35. I have no idea what that means for the odds and while I hope you're right I believe all babies are blessings. 

Lesonde, I hope it turns out to be nothing as well. I declined testing/screening because I didn't think there would be any issue but also because we wouldn't do anything differently either way. I'm more worried about birth defects and IUGR than DS. Looking back I really do wish I had the screening if for nothing else than peace of mind. Oh, and I love the name Charlie! It is just my opinion but there are very few gender neutral names I love but Charlie makes the cut, I think it's wonderful. 

Bbygurl, I hope for you too that it is just an anomaly and means nothing. I believe that the anatomy scan I had was a level two and I have a follow up around the same time as you on the 17th. It's hard to wait and not worry but like others have said it most often doesn't mean anything at all.


----------



## second.time

Joie, congratulations! Gorgeous name, both first and middle! How lovely to find out you're having a little girl. 

Weebles, I understand the concern about different issues, but even if you google people with multiple soft markers, you'll find threads where EVERYONE with soft markers ended up with a baby with zero issues. The only thing is that they may monitor you more closely, but that's not a bad thing, and I'm sure you'll get good news very soon. 

I'll be 33 when the baby is born and that is pretty close to 35, but it's more and more common for moms in their 30s/40s to have babies. My own mom had kids in her late 30s and even at 40, and my siblings are all 100% healthy and have been their whole lives. I imagine you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mummafrog

Ahhh it's so great finding out what everyone is having :D congratulations all round! 
I'm also extremely jealous because I have to wait FOREVER ;p 

Malia that's a lovely name x 
I'm also feeling stronger little thumps, but only about every other day. It's strange because it's so clear when it happens and I feel several movements but then baby swims off somewhere for a day or two :haha: 

My spd is pretty bad but I'm coping. Today a man with a van came and took loads of junk from our house, including our broken sofa and bed base, so we're going to get a new sofa, I want a squashy corner one I can snuggle on with my two little ones <3 we'll keep the bed on the floor though, we like a big family bed. So even though I haven't bought anything yet.. I've been making changes hehe :)


----------



## Maries_s

I love doing changes around the house too mummafrog. We just put on layaway a new sofa and rocking chair recliner. 
Glad some of you found out the gender of your LO. 

I had my OB/GYN appointment today and everything was good. I clarified some of my worries about my amniotic fluid levels since this is the issue that put me on bed rest with my DD and he assures me he is going to take care of. I just heard the baby with a Doppler but it was ok. 
My Anatomy scan is scheduled for February 23th and this is going to be the last one.


----------



## 808malia

Joie- Congrats on your baby girl!!!:pink: What a cute announcement and name! Love it :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats joie :pink: cute reveal 

Mummafrog- we took the base off our bed recently too. We have co slept with all our children and still have our 13 month old in bed with us. He is so little there is no way he will be ready to move over to a toddler bed by July. 

Maries- did they ever say why the amniotic fluid was low?? I've had low amniotic fluid with 3 of mine. It can be quite scary. Only one was so low they put me on bedrest and I had weekly nonstress tests. He barely moved which was the reason they checked in the first place. I was induced with him at 37 weeks when it went to 2-3 and almost lost him in labor. It wasn't until after I had him that they discovered his placenta had been pullling away for weeks and they barely got him out in time. The other two babies my levels only went down to 7-8 with one and 9 with the other. I was told to take it easy, but wasn't formally on bedrest. I did have the nonstress tests though and both babies barely moved. It was terrifying all 3 times.


----------



## Maries_s

Blessed: My OB/GYN was very mad that my previous doctor never checked out why I had low amniotic fluid. By that time my previous doctor told me to take it easy and I ended up in the observation room at hospital (I was 34w) with a UTI and contractions (they managed to make them stop). Then he put me on bed rest but my water broke at 35w5d. However, my previous doctor never told me what were the motive to my low amniotic fluid.
This OB/GYN explained to me that is necessary to check why this happen since this is very unusual to occur.
Is very scary though.


----------



## Mummafrog

Blessed - awh yeah he probably won't be. You just need a giant bed :haha: 
Me hubby and baby fit ok on a king mattress but this time our 2.5yo is still occasionally coming in to our bed if she wakes in the night so I don't want her to not be able to do that or for hubby to be kicked out. I'm thinking of adding a single mattress as well.. if I can squeeze it into our bedroom xD


----------



## second.time

We're struggling with co-sleeping right now. Even though my son is four, he still comes into bed with us in the middle of the night out of habit, and he has trouble falling asleep in his own room without one of us there. We've been working hard on transitioning him to his bedroom full-time, but it's been a stressful process, and we're all a little sleep-deprived lately. I want to co-sleep with the baby at first (at least while he nurses), but I'm realizing I should have worked on bedtime independence a lot sooner with my son!


----------



## lesondemavie

Weebles - Yea the peace of mind is why I was asking, but who knows if it would have even helped at all. Thinking of you, and hoping to see a post soon giving baby a clear bill of health.

DH wants to cosleep, but I do not, so we're going to have to work that out. I know it works out fine most of the time, but I work with kids who often have sleep problems so I only see when that transition is tough and the kids haven't learned to self-soothe etc. I'd just rather form the habit from the get-go. My friends said they didn't plan on it but it was just easier, so who knows that could all go out the window once baby is here.


----------



## Weebles

When my son was a baby I ended up cosleeping with him. It was unintentional as it was so long ago I didn't even know it was a thing. But it ended up being soooo much easier as I nursed. Once he started sleeping through the night I held him until he fell asleep and then placed him in his crib which was still in my bedroom. He didn't actually get his own room until he was a toddler.

I would like to cosleep again but there is also so much more information out there on safety that I'm hesitant. I'm thinking of getting one of those cosleepers designed to be right next to your bed. I'm not sure what my cosleeping dog is going to thing about this though!


----------



## lesondemavie

Yea the safety is a big issue for me too. I would want to use something like that too weebles, but we also have two cosleeping cats. I would want to kick them out no matter where the baby slept in our room - just to avoid them sleeping on baby's warm head while we snoozed - and that in of itself would be a big adjustment. I'd rather just have the baby in a crib in the nursery right next door with a monitor. That way the cats can sleep with us and we can close the door to keep them away from baby at night.


----------



## Maries_s

I'm still cosleeping with my DD and we also stared unintentionally. I tried to transition her into her crib several times and anything worked for us. For that reason we decided that we are not cosleeping this time, no matter how convenient was for me to breastfeed.


----------



## second.time

I was another unintentional cosleeper. A lot of my attachment parenting was unintentional -- it just ended up being easier! I'm a restless sleeper and was concerned about safety too, but I was just very careful to make sure the bed didn't have too many blankets/pillows. I've heard that cosleeping can help prevent SIDS by regulating the newborn's breathing patterns (https://www.parenting.com/article/ask-dr-sears-co-sleeping-a-sids-danger). Of course rolling over onto the baby/suffocation from bedding/etc. is different from SIDS and is a different complication, so everyone has different reasons to choose a sleeping arrangement that works for them. 

I wish I'd just been better about teaching my son to self-soothe gradually when he was older, maybe two or so. As a newborn it felt too upsetting to me -- he wasn't old enough to intellectually understand that his parents were nearby, he was just cold/afraid/scared. Babies are so fragile! But I should have been much more careful about transitioning into self-soothing as he got older, because it's tough on him now. I just need to be more careful in the future.


----------



## lesondemavie

I guess I should clarify. By self-soothing, I don't mean just letting the baby cry and figure it out for him or herself. Of course you can't do that when they are so young (although you might be able to start much earlier than you think). My best friend's baby learned to self-soothe beautifully at a very young age. He's not even two yet, and for as long as I can remember even when he was a little worm anytime he's upset he cries for like a second and then rubs his right ear and stops. She's a sahm, she's still right by his side anytime he needs her, and she doesn't just let him "cry it out." Self-soothing doesn't have to be taught by separation if you start early, but I think personality and other variables factor in too. It's not always as easy as it was for her, and I get that. Different kids and different families need different things and so flexibility is key. I just live and breathe all of this across so many families that I probably overthink it a bit for myself. I won't know my own reality until I get there and I'm open to figuring it out. Nothing is in a vacuum (like it is in research), so if we end up figuring out that something else is more important when we get there I'm sure it'll be ok. I know it's more work later on, but it's still definitely possible &#128522;&#128077;. I'm sure you and your son are doing just fine second <3


----------



## Girly922

We used a bedside crib until DD grew out of it, and will do the same again this time. DD now cosleeps when she's poorly but I didn't feel safe to do that until she was well over a year old. I just don't trust myself enough when I'm asleep or sleep deprived. 

Congratulations to everyone who has found out the sex and made announcements recently. I'm lurking a lot at the moment as I don't find a lot if time to sit down and post.


----------



## blessedmomma

Mummafrog- we still have our 2 yr old (will be 3 in a month) in a toddler bed next to our bed. We have a king sized too. We have often had two babies at a time in with us. We both love it, wouldn't change it for the world. :)

Weebles- we were doing the same. I bought a crib for my first baby that was a waste. I don't think there was a name for co sleeping back when I had her haha, but that's what came naturally to us.

Secondtine- we do a lot of the attachment parenting, but we did before it had a name or was something people chose to do. It is just things that we already did. I used to be a psychologist before I was a sahm and those labels for certain types of parenting were only starting to come about back then. Of course I don't believe in any of the psychology stuff anymore, but we still do the things that would fall into attachment parenting categories. 

There is definitely a lot of misinformation about co sleeping out there. There are so many benefits. The majority of the world naturally does it and sids is not an issue in those parts of the world.https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/health-concerns/sleep-problems/scientific-benefits-co-sleeping

I've been watching so many episodes of 'one born every minute' I was starting to terrify myself of the pain of labor haha. I think when they say you'll forget, they were wrong about some of us. Definitely worth it, but definitely painful. We went to our hospital tour and meeting with the nurse navigator yesterday though and seeing those rooms, hearing some newborns cry, oh it makes me broody to be holding this little one!


----------



## second.time

Lesonde, that's fascinating! I didn't know babies could self-soothe so easily at such a young age. I know whenever I didn't go to my son, he would just become more and more distraught. I had a few comments from older relatives about "spoiling" him when he was just a few weeks old. Obviously I should have worked on self-soothing later, but when he was a tiny guy, it was just not working for us. Hopefully I can find a good middle ground. My son is really bright and curious and can be independent when he wants to be (he always asks to stay home alone right now), but I do see how I've let him down in some ways by not helping him learn certain coping mechanisms. 

Blessed, I always find it interesting and comforting to know how things work in other cultures. I coslept as a kid and maybe that's why it feels more comfortable to me now? It just feels "right" and familiar to have the baby in the bed where I can check him instantly when I need to. I do feel like every family is a bit different, though. Whatever works is fine!


----------



## blessedmomma

I agree second time. My very best friend was never comfortable with co sleeping. My bil and sil either. We purchased a crib for them for their second child as a baby gift, even though we would never us one. We have to be comfortable doing what we feel is best for our kids!


----------



## Maries_s

I agree that not every method for self soothing works. I first tried the not cry it out method and did not work, CIO moderate method was my final option and didn't work either so I gave up and keep cosleeping. The downside in my case is that my DD did not want to nap alone either and is hard for me to go take a nap when she wants.


----------



## lesondemavie

Wish they provided links to the actual research blessed, but I think the take home is that co-sleeping itself isn't the cause of SIDS. I'd be cautious in drawing the conclusion that it's safer though. So many factors contribute. Perhaps parents in the western world are just more likely to have/want soft mattresses and lots of pillows/blankets? All that aside, regardless of where you are most comfortable with your baby sleeping, it can be safe so long as you check risk factors and remove any dangers. 

As for psychology, it's so broad of a subject that I think it would be hard for anyone to say they don't believe in any of it, but perhaps you just mean that you don't believe in whatever form of it you used to practice? I'd have to agree that there are a ton of bs theories and explanatory fictions in the field of psychology, but I've also seen some of it do a lot of good for a lot of families. I do believe that there is order to human behavior, and like gravity it exists regardless of what we think or do. People just focus too much on the form of everything and the how, and they miss looking deeper at the underlying principles. For example sleep-training methods, people get caught up in what they are and what they do and miss what about each method works or doesn't work in different situations. There is no one right way or wrong way.

I think you're right about your own history factoring in second (and blessed). It's such a personal decision. DH coslept with his parents, and I did not. He says it is a fond memory of his and he wants that for his kids. I have zero experience with it, and feel like I would just be a nervous wreck. I'm a worry wart by nature. I feel like it just doesn't suit me or our home, and DH seems to understand that. I shared with him that I still have plenty of fond memories of my parents and bedtime etc. I think sometimes when you got a feeling from something in particular it's hard to see or believe in your heart that you can get that same feeling any other way, even though we see it in the world all around us every day. I'm jealous of those of you who can do it comfortably in way, but also perfectly happy with my own decision. I know all of our kids will be just as cared for and loved regardless of what works best for us <3


----------



## lesondemavie

Marie - By the not cry it out method do you mean the Ferber method? Also my best friend does still struggle with her son and sleep. Not because he cosleeps, but he prefers just to sleep on the floor. He's the silliest boy. He'll be running around and then my friend will put down a pillow and a blanket and he'll just cuddle in and pass out. You mamas will all figure it out I know it. There's so much to do and think about, there's a beauty and lesson in every struggle and imperfection - and I'm sure I will have a fair share of my own despite my best efforts to prevent what I've seen and decided I don't want. I'm almost positive now that I'm having a girl, and she's going to me the girliest girl and I just won't know what to do with her (just like my mil and sil) &#55357;&#56834;.


----------



## Mummafrog

I feel the bottom line about birth and parenting is that what FEELS right and works for each individual family is right and mustn't be judged by those who don't know their life and situation. 
There are some things that have been proven to be harmful of course and we should always be working on informing ourselves but there is no one right way.
For me personally, sleeping with my baby feels far safer, especially with breastfeeding and I have had a lot of professional support on how to do it safely and have done lots of research.
I co slept with my dd and breastfed her to sleep for as long as she needed and she gently and happily moved into her own room for the first half of the night at about 1.5 and now mostly sleeps through unless she has a nightmare or something. It's about the child as well and their different needs. I'm not assuming this next one will be as easy but we'll try and do similar :haha: 

Leson - i was worried about a girly girl because I'm definitely not.. but honestly she likes what she likes and I love her showing me, also her nana and auntie can do the more girly things when she gets older hehe. What I've realised is she is her own person and we don't have to be the same to enjoy each others interests, just like with hubby :) I sometimes feel like I'm just watching in amazement as she grows, keeping her within safe boundaries but otherwise it's all her.. <3


----------



## Maries_s

I tried: 

The Fading Sleep Training method 
The Pick-Up-Put-Down Sleep Training Method
The Chair Method For Sleep Training
The Check-And-Console Sleep Training Method (aka &#8216;Ferberizing&#8217;)


----------



## DobbyForever

I was thinking bedside bassinet for 6 months-1 year then transition to crib in the nursery. I was thinking it gives me time to save and decorate it but everyone is saying I should decorate it now. It just writes me out having a fully decorated room and not using it, kind of like having two empty rooms all this time because I lost the twins. Idk shrugs


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I was thinking of using one of these for the first few months (cuz I sleep in a queen sized bed, on my own): https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=72927866 . And then moving the baby over to a crib, but that crib would still be in my room. Does this seem like a good idea? First timer of here who is hella afraid of SIDS. 

Also, I remember co-sleeping with my parents til I was 5 or 6-ish. I'd usually fall asleep in my bed, but somehow wake up in their's.


----------



## DobbyForever

My brother and I were bedside bassinets until we were a year old. We shared a room when I was little since we only had two. But when my dad died when I was four my mom couldn't sleep alone so the three of us shared a king bed until I was 5.

I'm terrified of SIDS just because I know mom's who did everything to increase it whose babies are fine and mom's who did everything by the books and lost theirs. :(


----------



## second.time

Honestly SIDS is just heartbreaking no matter what. Usually when a baby dies of SIDS it's not something that's easily preventable and the parents did nothing wrong at all. It's hard not to be afraid of it during those first few months, but it's a lot like the fear of miscarriage, I think -- you do everything in your power, of course, but it can happen to even the best and most careful parents.

I will say that if we can't get our 4-year-old to sleep consistently in his own room, I'll need to rethink everything. I wouldn't want a newborn and a 4-year-old crowding together. So I guess I have a few months to figure things out. This discussion has been making me hesitate about bed-sharing again because I've been re-reading the research! It worked so well with my son, I never felt concerned, but of course I want to reassess every situation as it comes.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's a perfect analogy. Idk for me it's not just sids. I keep having nightmares something happens to my newborn.

That's nice that you're re-researching it. I'm glad the bed sharing worked out well the first time. Some of these bedside sleepers are really well thought out. I liked the idea of the Halo Swivel with the see through sides so baby can see you and you can see baby with all four sides but the ones that line up by the bed buckle under adult weight. And you can literally swivel it onto the bed/closer if you're a lazy butt like me. But I don't know anybody who has one so it all just looks good in theory lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Mummafrog- absolutely! 

I'm certain everyone will work out what works best for their child and theirselves :thumbup: I had never thought of using anything besides a crib with my first. Had it by my bed and all. It just wasn't natural for us and ended up being useless.


----------



## blessedmomma

im changing my girls middle name to Bren. We are naming her after her older brother we lost. I'm so happy with our decision.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so glad you decided and to honor your son like that. Truly beautiful. My grandmother politely asked me that if it is a boy I should use my dad's name either first or middle, and I was like as if that had ever been a question in my mind. Darwin for a boy or Arwin for a girl.


----------



## Maries_s

PrettyInInk42 said:


> I was thinking of using one of these for the first few months (cuz I sleep in a queen sized bed, on my own): https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=72927866 . And then moving the baby over to a crib, but that crib would still be in my room. Does this seem like a good idea? First timer of here who is hella afraid of SIDS.
> 
> Also, I remember co-sleeping with my parents til I was 5 or 6-ish. I'd usually fall asleep in my bed, but somehow wake up in their's.

I used one of those (different style) with my DD and was amazing. Then I started the transition to her crib and used it inside her crib until she felt comfortable without it. We have the crib in our room so for us worked great having her close to us every time. 
Of course all this happened before the incident of cosleeping. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

Thanks Dobby :) I'm definitely overjoyed with our decision. We already announced it to our family and friends with the name we previously decided on but we aren't bothered by it. They'll understand or they won't haha. There is freedom in not being concerned with what someone else thinks and doing what you think is best. I'm so in love with honoring her brother Brennon. Beautiful you have decided to as well :hugs:

And we are buying this little onesie :cloud9:


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: that onesie and hat are too cute! Love it!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Or this one. They are just too cute. There is also ones that say siblings, grandpa, grandma, uncle, aunt, etc


----------



## blessedmomma

Haha dobby I know huh!


----------



## lesondemavie

Mumma - Yes! I love that. I'm all for setting safe boundaries and allowing for choice within. I just know that my SIL was awful to my MIL bc she couldn't help her with her makeup or prom dress etc like the other moms. I just listen to the stories and go dear god that's going to me me &#128556;


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson I just realized in your signature you're dealing with symptoms of hypothyroidism. Are you on synthroid?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Maries_s said:


> PrettyInInk42 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking of using one of these for the first few months (cuz I sleep in a queen sized bed, on my own): https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=72927866 . And then moving the baby over to a crib, but that crib would still be in my room. Does this seem like a good idea? First timer of here who is hella afraid of SIDS.
> 
> Also, I remember co-sleeping with my parents til I was 5 or 6-ish. I'd usually fall asleep in my bed, but somehow wake up in their's.
> 
> I used one of those (different style) with my DD and was amazing. Then I started the transition to her crib and used it inside her crib until she felt comfortable without it. We have the crib in our room so for us worked great having her close to us every time.
> Of course all this happened before the incident of cosleeping. :haha:Click to expand...

That was my plan for transitioning the baby over to a crib too. : )


----------



## Catalyst

Weebles. When pg with my younger son they saw something off about one of his kidneys. She said that if it would not get better during pg he would have to have surgery when he was born. I got another scan later on and then everything was just fine :)

About sleeping arangement. Here we dont have nurserys, usualy homes are not that big that a spare room can be used as nursery. Ppl have cribs, cosleep or have those that are semy attached to the bed.. not sure what they are called. in the room.
Both boys were in a crib in our room untill 18 months or so. Maby just litle bit younger. But they slept in a crib untill two or more. 
I kind of mixed things. I mostly used the crib, mainly cause that is how I was able to sleep better. I move away in my sleep and end on the brink, or sleep in one position and dont move, change, turn or anything and then wake up, sleep badly or something and feel off. But I sometimes fell asleep while breastfeeding and the baby and we slept like that for a while before I put them in their bed. Both boys woke up to feed during the night untill 7 months or so, 2-3 times each night. So sleeping between the feeds was just nessecary for me. But also usualy around 5, maby 4 in the night they often came in our bed and got to sleep there the remaining hours of the night. Also if sick or poorly for some reason they slept in our bed, and still do (age 8 and 5).
Now we are having twins so I do not see how I am going to breastfeed lying down like I did with the boys so I think it will be more just me picking them up, feeding them then back to the crib. We will just go with the flow. 
But we have tried not to let them get used to us puting them to sleep.. ehmm. We from early on had rutine before sleep then put in bed, kissed and huged, then they were to sleep on theyr own. We never let them cry and while small took them up, cuddled and rocked abit but tried to let them fall to sleep on theyr own. It made some things easyer like if someone was babisiting, they just needed to do the rutine, put in bed and go out the room. I know many who still have to stay with theyr kids, lay in their beds and even massage them or rubb theyr back or feet for them to fall alseep even at the age of 9 or 10. I want to have my evenings for me.. they get theyr reading, they get hugs, kisses and litle cuddle even before I go out of the room, talk to them and such. But they fall asleep on theyr own.


----------



## lesondemavie

Catalyst - That sounds so much like what I envision doing only the crib will be in the room right next to ours. I have similar reasons to yours too. Glad to hear it worked out for you, and fx it works for me too :).


----------



## Maries_s

Hi ladies:
Here are some co-sleeper from wayfair.


----------



## Mummafrog

Blessed - such a beautiful middle name, I'm so glad you're both so happy with it <3

We don't tell a soul our names, we guard them behind the gates of hell xD because I know how easily it could change and don't want it to be set in stone with everyone calling them something and then have to change it. Also we don't make the final decision before they're born. We decide a gender neutral middle name early on though, it still might change but usually honouring a family member etc. 
With dd it took till day 4 I think before she had a name.. hubby's parents in particular were going crazy about it for some reason :haha:


----------



## ALiKO

Gonna read back and catch up with everyone but just wanted to say I had my scan on the 8th and found out I'm team :blue:! Still in shock :)!

Here's a pic of my little man. Now for names! I have no idea what to name him. Literally have no boy names in mind.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0130.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PrettyInInk42

ALiKO said:


> Gonna read back and catch up with everyone but just wanted to say I had my scan on the 8th and found out I'm team :blue:! Still in shock :)!
> 
> Here's a pic of my little man. Now for names! I have no idea what to name him. Literally have no boy names in mind.

Nice pic. Congrats!


----------



## ALiKO

Pretty: Thanks! Do you plan to find out the gender or are you gonna remain team yellow?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

ALiKO said:


> Pretty: Thanks! Do you plan to find out the gender or are you gonna remain team yellow?

I think I'll find out. It'll give me more time to bond and prepare and call the baby by it's name. : )


----------



## DobbyForever

Catalyst I like the bedtim routine. As a babysitter, I can vouch for it definitely helps. I babysat a theee year old and a a one year old and having those routines in place the kids were out cold. The only time they fought and cried(the three year old) were nights here parents were home and, unfortunately, dad worked long hours as a lawyer to provide their ritzy lifestyle and mom was a SAHM who was never home... ... like she didn't want to be bothered by her kids or something but didn't want to work either. Idk. So basically if they were home the kid would lose her poo because she wanted to be with them since she never gets to spend time with them. 

Pretty can't wait to hear!

Aww aliko cute scan! are you thinking of getting a name book or app or just let it come to you naturally?

My next scan is in five days and I am praying baby cooperates so we can confirm the sex


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I was just on babycentre.com, looking into what to expect at 17 weeks. They mention a few common dream themes and this is one of them:

"*Your mate is straying.* If you dream that your partner hooks up with an ex-girlfriend or a total stranger, it can signal insecurity about holding his love and attention through a time of great change. Right now, you're dependent on the goodwill and support of those around you, especially your partner. Fearing his loss is a common emotional reaction to being pregnant."

I just had a dream like this last night. I dreamt the baby's father showed up at my house, in a car with 3 people I'm never seen before. He was clean shaven (he's pretty much always had a beard) and he told me him and those other people were going to Florida for a month. Slightly later in the dream, he told me he wanted to "change the rules" of our friendship. To me, this meant he was gonna go hook up with other girls. We're friends with benefits, but we act very couple-y. I gave him a really long kiss and then let him go. When I woke up, I told him about it and we kind of laughed, but it shook me a little. : /


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I'm sorry. Are you maybe concerned about how your relationship might change/what his relationship to the baby will be?

Misery loves company, take out the appearance of girls and FL trip, but that basically just happened irl for me.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> Hugs. I'm sorry. Are you maybe concerned about how your relationship might change/what his relationship to the baby will be?
> 
> Misery loves company, take out the appearance of girls and FL trip, but that basically just happened irl for me.

Oh, I'm definitely concerned. He's said for years he doesn't want kids. I do, and this whole situation was not planned. I feel like when he finds out, he's not gonna want to see me anymore.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: I hear you. As soon as I feel, ex had settled on not having kids again and every time I think he is coming around it's just some mind game to trick me into making a bad decision. I'm scared once he realizes I'm way past 14 weeks I won't see him again until we are in court for child support. It usually doesn't bother me but today I have been crying and crying after what he said and knowing we're approaching d-day


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> :hugs: I hear you. As soon as I feel, ex had settled on not having kids again and every time I think he is coming around it's just some mind game to trick me into making a bad decision. I'm scared once he realizes I'm way past 14 weeks I won't see him again until we are in court for child support. It usually doesn't bother me but today I have been crying and crying after what he said and knowing we're approaching d-day

Wow, that sucks. I'm sorry you're having to deal with that.

I'm thinking of drawing up a contract for my guy; one to absolve him from any parental duties. I have enough other support in my life, and I'm pretty good at budgeting. So, I'm not gonna ask him for anything since this is something he didn't ask for. I'm hoping this'll make him hate me less.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, I have a few guy friends who signed away their rights. My stepdad is a family law attorney though and he said more often than not he has seen the kids find out and then actually blame the mom for the dad signing the papers. Plus, I can't afford daycare here even with budgeting. I make too much to get reduced rates or any aid, but I lose 55% of my check before it gets to me then 75% of what I get goes to my mortgage. But my situation is different because I got pregnant expecting two incomes and a happily ever after that got ripped away from me days before my positive


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for ranting just had a sad moment/day and needed to vent


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> Yeah, I have a few guy friends who signed away their rights. My stepdad is a family law attorney though and he said more often than not he has seen the kids find out and then actually blame the mom for the dad signing the papers. Plus, I can't afford daycare here even with budgeting. I make too much to get reduced rates or any aid, but I lose 55% of my check before it gets to me then 75% of what I get goes to my mortgage. But my situation is different because I got pregnant expecting two incomes and a happily ever after that got ripped away from me days before my positive

Hmm, I never thought about the kids being pissed at the mom. I'm just doing this for his peace of mind. So he knows I'm not gonna come after him for money or whatever. If he wants to be involved, great. But nothing he's ever said has given me that impression.


----------



## DobbyForever

I never thought about it either until he said it. My guy friends were happy, but they wanted nothing to do with the mom or baby once they found out. I haven't met someone who stayed in contact with the mom or kid but signed their rights away. Usually guys do that if they want a clean out. but I think if you say just that like the whole I'm not coming after you for money let's be friends face to face it does leave the door open later if you change you mind. I have female friends who wish they had gone Forbes support but didn't.

Did he say why no to kids? Any chance he might change his mind?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> I never thought about it either until he said it. My guy friends were happy, but they wanted nothing to do with the mom or baby once they found out. I haven't met someone who stayed in contact with the mom or kid but signed their rights away. Usually guys do that if they want a clean out. but I think if you say just that like the whole I'm not coming after you for money let's be friends face to face it does leave the door open later if you change you mind. I have female friends who wish they had gone Forbes support but didn't.
> 
> Did he say why no to kids? Any chance he might change his mind?

He's said small babies make him uncomfortable. Like, they're very fragile and he doesn't know what to do with them. He wouldn't even be near his 3 month old cousin at XMas. I actually spent like 70% of the tie holding her, when her mom wasn't breastfeeding and I loved it. He's said that at least toddlers are easier to deal with cuz they understand more than babies. But then he did make the comment about wanting to "murder" some kid who was screaming in an elevator the other day.

Most people have said maybe he'll surprise me, and I'd like to believe that, but I can't let myself get too hopeful. I tend to get let down very easily. But I do hope that he'll miss me enough to maybe be a tiny bit open-minded.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww I think we all are a little cranky around babies who cry when you aren't used to babies lol. But it sounds like just the newborn stage freaks him out. Maybe you two can work something out where he stays in touch and as baby gets older and less fragile more involved?

I get it. My people are split 50/50 he won't change to he will. We had a glimmer of hope with the nt scan pic and he momentarily felt attached. But a friend on another thread just reminded not to beat myself up too much because it's human to hope. Does anybody in his family know?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> Aww I think we all are a little cranky around babies who cry when you aren't used to babies lol. But it sounds like just the newborn stage freaks him out. Maybe you two can work something out where he stays in touch and as baby gets older and less fragile more involved?
> 
> I get it. My people are split 50/50 he won't change to he will. We had a glimmer of hope with the nt scan pic and he momentarily felt attached. But a friend on another thread just reminded not to beat myself up too much because it's human to hope. Does anybody in his family know?

I had the same idea. Guess I'll have to way and see if that's something he'd go for.

And no one knows. I'm thinking of telling his step-mom a few days before I tell him, just cuz she lives in Tennessee and we're going to visit her for a week in late March. We don't get to see her often, so I thought it'd be nice to tell her in person. This trip is also why I'm waiting another several weeks to tell him. If he does decide not to see me anymore, I don't wanna miss out on the trip.

He's also told me that a few times, at past family gatherings, when one of his young cousins would call out "Grandma", his mom would high five him and say stuff like "Thank God that's not me". (He's an only child with no kids yet). So, I dunno if she's joking or actually being serious and how much that plays into him not wanting kids. I was kind of hoping her seeing me holding the baby at XMas would make her change her views. His extended family (who I was meeting for the first time that day) kept bugging him, saying he better get me a baby and he was not having it. Little did anyone know I was already like 9+ weeks pregnant. lol


----------



## Catalyst

I think you should tell him sooner than later. He needs time to come to terms with going to be a father, specially since he wasnt planning to be one.

But about what you have said. I feel like that is just common fear of what he does not know, he does not know how to handle babies, they are small and he scared of hurting or screw up. My DH had a panic just before we were going to start TTC for our first. I was upset cause we had decited on the timing (when starting ttc) few months back. But after talking I realiced he was just scared.. he said he didnt know how to hold them, how to put diper on, how to put them in cloths and so on. But when I told him our parents didn either when they had their first, hell, my mom took me home and cried cause she didnt know what she was doing! (she was just 18 and my dad 21) but they all did a grate job, us and our sibling turned out ok :) and it calmed him. Then also he had the whole pregnancy to get used to the ide and all.
Also I would say today I hate kids if I was in an elevator with crying kid haha I am no babie person, but I do love my own :) my MIL said that to me once, she does not like children except her own, and I know it is true, she is not the lovy dovy tipe of person but she takes good care of her ppl cuddles and takes interest in theyr lives and stuff.

So dont write him off yet and do tell him. Telling him late during pregnancy might piss him off more than the tought of becoming a father (at first), like you were hiding things, keeping secret form him.

Not that you need a man in your life girls, but I feel litle bit sad though that you dont experience what I am doing, my man cuddling me, cuddling the bump, talking to it and the silly cute thingshe says, how he wonders about their gender, how they will be, how our life will change. But I think it is better to be without one if he aint a good one!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Honestly, I'm still kind of worried about telling most people cuz of the possibility of a late term miscarriage. But I also can't tell him yet cuz of the trip. He's already bought tickets to a hockey game in the area and I really wanna go and see places I've never been before. 

We still cuddle a lot, and he unknowingly snuggles up to my barely growing bump, but I've also kind of envisioned myself as a single mom. I will obviously tell him out of courtesy, but I'm just keeping my hopes low to save my own feelings. I'm not gonna be changing my number or moving, so he knows how to contact me if he wants to.


----------



## DobbyForever

Does he not pick up the bump? My ex knew I was pregnant week 6 from behavior and by week 9 said my uterus/belly felt hard and now every time he sees me it's "I see you still have a bump...". I'm pro telling him sooner but I'd be a pot calling the kettle black so lol. I keep saying this is the week and now I'm about to be 16 weeks and he still doesn't realize I'm keeping it

Catalyst I definitely lost a few tears. All my friends who are pregnant have devoted, excited partners. But I'm lucky to live by my family. I'm actually at my mom's. My two dogs snuggle my belly all day, so I get that at home. But I do get calls and texts from my parents and brothers to talk about the baby. Two brothers are so excited to be uncles, and my parents are taking me maternity shopping today. I also have a baby crazy but doesn't want one yet friend who wants to do everything with me from registering to decorating the nursery. Everyone at works fawns over me. It's not the same as a hubby, but it makes it an enjoyable pregnancy.

I'm the grey blob lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9158.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_9223.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_9156.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mummafrog

I'm also worried for you both if you wait so long to tell him pretty. I understand the worries and why you're reluctant and you don't want things to change because you like having him around and you're worried he'll be scared away. But I'm just imagining being in his shoes and finding out he's only got 3 months or so to get used to it/decide what he wants to do. And if he does want to be more involved, he might be very sad to have missed all this time of the pregnancy. 
Of course you know him better than I and whatever you decide is right for you.

My hubby was the same about a new baby, he'd never held one before and was worried he'd be useless but he took to it like a fish to water and was loving it after a few days. I think they are very normal feelings, especially for men. He was only 18 when she was born bless him. He's such an involved daddy now, he stays at home with her while I work.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that's so sweet! I'm glad he overcame his baby fears and is such a great daddy :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - No, he hasn't noticed. I'm a little bigger to begin with, so I'm not really showing yet (pic for reference). We also don't drink much and I haven't thrown up or anything, so there really haven't been any signs.

Mumma - I get your point, but if he wants to stick around, he will. If he wants to sever ties, he will. Several weeks won't make much of a difference. If he decides to stay, he'll probably do so begrudgingly. And, if that's the case, I'll tell him don't bother. I don't want my kid trying to get someone to love them if it's never gonna happen. I'd rather save them the heartache and disappointment. And it's one thing for your husband to be worried, but open to the idea. My guy doesn't want kids. He doesn't even want me as a girlfriend. We've been "together" for 9 1/2 years, but he won't even try to make anything official between us.
 



Attached Files:







6 vs 17.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I will tell you from outside close experience it doesn't get easier the longer you wait. My brother in law was messing around with a girl.. Got her pregnant and when she was five months pregnant he started having panic attacks. My mother in law found out when they were six months along and she was devistated she wasn't there for the whole thing.. Which is why we told them at ten weeks and we are doing a gender reveal. 


You should give him time to acclimate..


----------



## Catalyst

Pregnancy brain.. I started to write, had to get up for something and forgot it and just went to bed!
But here goes:

Pritty - If it is just a question of few more weeks then maby ok. But I would think ppl would feel betraied, but like you say he hasnt made it official you are together and said he doesnt want kids, and that is the reason you are reluctant to tell him. He might turn about it but he might not, and even if you see your self as a single mom dont rule out that he wont be a part in some way of your and the babys life. 
Wondering about one thing though. What will you do if he says ok, I dont want to be a part of the babys life but I want to keep things between us like they have been for the past 9 years.. do you know what you would do? 

Mummafrog - DH is realy good with the boys :) grate dad. And even with his fears of not knowing things and how things are done when our first was born I had mergency c section so he was the one who put on his first diper and put himin his first clothes, my heart melted right there! haha so adorable :) and so sweet

Dobby - it is so good to have good family and friends around that share your excitement. I dont think It is any wors than a mate. I mean, I read all the time of these sucky husbands and bf that are no good as one or as dads.. just are there.. 
I just wish our familys are closer, I know they are excited like us but they live 4-5 hour drive away and most of our friends too, we havent made many friends here, just couple of acquaintances so all baby talk is online with you guys or with friends and family or on the phone. Wish they were closer, like for tomorrow.. we will find out the gender and we are having genderreviel cake, but it will just be us, DH and I and the boys.


----------



## Catalyst

Pritty, sorry if we seem badgering you... I wont talk about this more unless you want to talk about it :)

So lets talk about something fun :)

Here is a 20w photo of my bump, taken yesterday :D any one want to take a guess what genders my twins are? 20w scan tomorrow!! Doc thinks they are fraternal :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Cat your you're so tiny for twins at 20 weeks you look great and this not being your first. I feel like a whale compared to you and I'm almost 18 weeks with my first...


----------



## Catalyst

haha dont worry :) I will get lot bigger. I swear I might even be bigger today than yesterday! It was like that with both my boys, not big till about 20w-ish then suddenly bump and just the regular size in the end (not wow your big and not wow you are so petit either :)) A friend gets big early on, looks realy realy pregnant at 20w then stays kind of the same size for long time. We are so different how we carry.
But whats your gender guess? :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I dunno how many times I have to say this. I. Will. Not. Risk. Not. Going. On. This. Trip!

The hockey game tickets were $110 each. I've already paid him back and I'm not risking that money being gone for nothing. That's like 3 jumbo packs of diapers. If it wasn't for the trip, I would tell him sooner, but it is what it is and this is the decision I'm making. Maybe some time between now and then, I might just say it, but I'm doing my best not to.

As for "if he says ok, I dont want to be a part of the babys life but I want to keep things between us like they have been for the past 9 years.. do you know what you would do?" I'll continue to hang out with him and just enjoy our time together til I give birth. But once the baby is here and I'm breastfeeding, we'll be a package deal. Everywhere I go, kiddo goes too.

I'm ok to keep talking about this, but it's just gonna be a circle of you guys telling me I should do it sooner and me saying I can't cuz of circumstances.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cat I vote one of each! I love frat twins. My baby brothers (ok not babies they voted last election lol) are frat twins. Vivhickyx love them to pieces hehe and really truly unique but that bond!

Pretty agreed sorry for pestering. We just care. If you ever need to vent you can pm me. :hugs: in the end, i know you'll make the right decision for you whatever that will be. But only you can decide that <3. I said I was going to be firm with my ex ten weeks ago and I'm still dragging it out, and honestly probably would more if I didn't have my obvious bump :rofl; and I hear you on the hockey game. I spent $900 on front row, center ice behind their box tickets to his favorite team when they were in town (only happens once or twice a year) and we got in a huge fight and he refused to go. I couldn't resale them because his team went from winning every game to a losing streak. So I ended up giving them to my stepdad and his friend but they were only willing to pay me $200. Hindsight, wish I had just played nice until game day. So I get it.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Hello ladies!! 
I haven't been on much as of lately but I was just catching up on some of your posts... so happy to see that for the most part everything is going well with all of your pregnancies and happy to see we have some gender reveals! I'm on team :yellow: so had to close our eyes during the anatomy scan last week when they went to the private areas! hehehe it was so hard not to take a peak though but I can't wait for the surprise!! I feel movement every now and then. I have an anterior placenta so I don't feel all the movements just yet, only the strong ones. Hubby has felt some faint kicks when I'm laying down though. 

I was going to resist putting my two cents in on this conversation going on regarding letting your partner know your expecting. I understand a game and a trip and all are exciting but it is something temporary that will be over before you know it. You are holding back some LIFE CHANGING news for someone over money and I feel it is pretty selfish. I don't think I could ever do that to someone. He may actually change his mind and want to be involved in the babies life and he has already missed out on all of the scans and opportunities for him to bond and actually start developing a love for the child. Sorry for throwing my two cents in on it. This will be my only comment on the matter.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Adorkkable love that you and hubs are feeling movements! Kudos for staying team yellow and not peeking!

I decided I want to do a reveal and that is my right so I'm making mom close her eyes so I can do one for my parents, one of the twins, and my bff on Saturday before we head off to do my registry. I bought this super cute balloon center piece that doubles as an announcement. But I am using smoke bomb since it's my mom's house and I don't want to make a mess hehe. I'm looking on Amazon for some cheap decor to make the table look fun even though it's just for four people lol


----------



## Ad0rkkable

DobbyForever said:


> Awww Adorkkable love that you and hubs are feeling movements! Kudos for staying team yellow and not peeking!
> 
> I decided I want to do a reveal and that is my right so I'm making mom close her eyes so I can do one for my parents, one of the twins, and my bff on Saturday before we head off to do my registry. I bought this super cute balloon center piece that doubles as an announcement. But I am using smoke bomb since it's my mom's house and I don't want to make a mess hehe. I'm looking on Amazon for some cheap decor to make the table look fun even though it's just for four people lol

Yes I definitely understand all of the reasons for wanting to find out. I think for my second I may find out early just so I'll know if I'll need to get new clothes or not haha. Since this is our first I figured this would be the best time to be surprised. My cousin recently had her reveal, she is due in May and it was fun... I love seeing everyone's reactions. I hope you enjoy doing yours!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww well for what it is worth everyone I know who was team yellow never regretted being surprised at birth :). I'd want it that way but I have high anxiety and have a need to plan everything so not knowing causes me too much stress. I meant more it's my right time I throw a gender reveal hahaha my mom said they are dumb (she has since changed her tune) and almost talked me out of it but then I remembered everyone can stfu I'll hold them all hostage for my amusement :rofl:

It's my first too! That's awesome your cousin is due around the same time. Mine is as well but she lives in Texas/I don't actually get along with her hahaha


----------



## Ad0rkkable

DobbyForever said:


> Awww well for what it is worth everyone I know who was team yellow never regretted being surprised at birth :). I'd want it that way but I have high anxiety and have a need to plan everything so not knowing causes me too much stress. I meant more it's my right time I throw a gender reveal hahaha my mom said they are dumb (she has since changed her tune) and almost talked me out of it but then I remembered everyone can stfu I'll hold them all hostage for my amusement :rofl:
> 
> It's my first too! That's awesome your cousin is due around the same time. Mine is as well but she lives in Texas/I don't actually get along with her hahaha

It is ridiculous the amount of people that I know that are pregnant right now... Probably about 15... baby is going to have a lot of friends hahaha


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I understand that this is a big thing that I'm keeping to myself, but (besides the trip), I do have good reasons to keep it quiet.

He hasn't just said "I don't want kids". Any time that I've mentioned that my period was a tiny bit late or I was feeling bloated or sick to my stomach, he would say things like "You better not be pregnant" or "Am I gonna have to push you down some stairs and/or punch you in the stomach?". He's never hit me or anything, but I dunno how he might lash out when he knows. I mentioned all of this to my Dr at my first prenatal visit and told her I was just gonna leave him a note when I felt I was too big to hide it anymore. But she suggested I do it in a public place, with someone else there for support, which I guess would be a slightly less cowardly way to do it.

So, am I being a little selfish? Maybe, but if I fear being physically assaulted just for telling someone I'm pregnant, then I'm gonna keep it to myself for a bit.

Edit: Btw, Dobby, which hockey team was it? The Sharks? We're Leafs fans and going to see them face the Predators. :)


----------



## Ad0rkkable

PrettyInInk42 said:


> I understand that this is a big thing that I'm keeping to myself, but (besides the trip), I do have good reasons to keep it quiet.
> 
> He hasn't just said "I don't want kids". Any time that I've mentioned that my period was a tiny bit late or I was feeling bloated or sick to my stomach, he would say things like "You better not be pregnant" or "Am I gonna have to push you down some stairs and/or punch you in the stomach?". He's never hit me or anything, but I dunno how he might lash out when he knows. I mentioned all of this to my Dr at my first prenatal visit and told her I was just gonna leave him a note when I felt I was too big to hide it anymore. But she suggested I do it in a public place, with someone else there for support, which I guess would be a slightly less cowardly way to do it.
> 
> So, am I being a little selfish? Maybe, but if I fear being physically assaulted just for telling someone I'm pregnant, then I'm gonna keep it to myself for a bit.

Fear of being physically assaulted is definitely a completely different story than saying you just don't want the news to jeopardize you going on a trip. I know it probably isn't easy but from what you explain it doesn't sound like a healthy relationship. If he won't commit to a relationship with you and threatens to push you down the stairs if you are ever with child then maybe you should just consider just downright picking up and leaving. You and this baby both deserve to be happy with out having to living in fear.


----------



## Weebles

I didn't voice my opinion over not saying anything due to the trip but Pretty, that is so troubling, it really really is. Having to hide a pregnancy out of fear is a totally different matter and only you can judge if those comments were veiled threats or figures of speach but I would be hesitant if not fearful as well. It sounds like you feel in your gut that this was more than just a figure of speach and I would listen to and trust that part of yourself.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm like 80% sure he's not serious. And I still live at home and only stay over at his place a few nights a week, so it's not like I'm in danger all the time. Like, I said though, he's never hit me before and he's pretty affectionate and snuggly most of the time. 

I'm thinking of slowly starting to ask him things like "Are you happy with us?" and "Do you ever regret getting involved with me?" and seeing how he answers. He's known about my desire to have kids for years. And he's said a few times "I don't care if you're pregnant, as long as it's not mine." So, he must've known that someday this day would come. It's just a matter of what he chooses to do with this info; step up or bow out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I have the same problem. Ex makes a lot of veiled threats so while I'm putting it off because I know he'll leave part of me is scared he might snap and I'll be that pregnant girl on the news who got killed by her bf. I'm sure I'm overreacting but it does make telling him difficult. And his teams are the Canadiens but once a year they come play the Sharks in SJ. My family is definitely a Sharks family which is why I could offload the tickets. But I agree maybe a public place and have a support person nearby. Maybe someone he doesn't know that can sit at a nearby table to intervene if he reacts aggressively/a witness. But idk I don't know what I'm doing lol 

adorkable that is so awesome! I have zero pregnant friends nearby so I'm scared my baby will be too isolated/ only see kids at daycare :(


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm actually gonna draw up some paperwork absolving him from any and all parental responsibilities. Hopefully if he knows he doesn't have to worry about me coming after him for money, he'll be less pissed. Also, having a mutual friend there means they can sign the paperwork as a witness and make it that much more official. 

I have a close friend who is 13 days behind me in her pregnancy, but she lives like an hour away.

And the Canadiens?! Clearly he's an idiot. Dump his ass.


----------



## Catalyst

Adorkable.. I was team yellow both times with my boys and never regretted not knowing :)

Pritty - why not just say You wont habe to do anything if you dont want to and say you have papers ready (not with you) if he wants.to sign off his parental rights and all that. Dump the news and then the papera might be to much but leave the option in the air and that it is easy to do of he wants. That way.he can think about it with no pressure of the paper there but knowa its.an option. 
But not in danger often. Once in danger is too much. I think you and baby deserve better than that.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Catalyst said:


> Adorkable.. I was team yellow both times with my boys and never regretted not knowing :)
> 
> Pritty - why not just say You wont habe to do anything if you dont want to and say you have papers ready (not with you) if he wants.to sign off his parental rights and all that. Dump the news and then the papera might be to much but leave the option in the air and that it is easy to do of he wants. That way.he can think about it with no pressure of the paper there but knowa its.an option.
> But not in danger often. Once in danger is too much. I think you and baby deserve better than that.

That's an idea. Or I could bring them with me, but not say that I have them in case he wants to discuss things further. I just feel like it's better to have them with me cuz if he decides he wants out immediately, it saves us from having to meet up again, which would probably be awkward and shitty. There's no reason why we couldn't tear them up later if he was to have a change of heart. I'm not gonna go to an actual lawyer or anything, so it's not like it would be a waste of time or money. It's just for his peace of mind.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol his dad is Québécois and used to play for the Habs so he loves them the way I love the Sharks. Just cause. They usually start the season well but taper off. 

you don't have to meet up again to have him sign off. But I agree if he signs off right away it doesn't leave a lot of space for him to feel welcome to change his mind later. I think taking them but not bringing it up is a good idea. Just say you're open to as much or as little involvement as he wants. You've got this.


----------



## second.time

Pretty, I'm so incredibly sorry to hear that. Even "joking" about physical assault is abusive. It's not fair to make you feel in danger for your own safety, or for the safety of your baby. My little sister had a similar situation and just entirely cut ties with the father. It means she doesn't have any financial assistance from him, but in her eyes, it's worth it to know someone like that won't be in her life or her son's life. But it's a different response for everyone. It's a very difficult situation and I'm sorry you're having to go through it on top of all the emotions of a pregnancy and welcoming a new baby. It sounds like you're being very thoughtful about how best to deal with things.


----------



## Mummafrog

Pretty and dobby it makes my heart ache to think of you both feeling anxious and stuck like this, the protective part of me wants to say that the very fact that they make you feel even doubtful, let alone frightened, is enough to say that they don't deserve you or the baby in their lives. I hope you know that there are beautiful, kind, gentle, family orientated men out there too. I'm glad you're being careful and we're all behind you <3 

Been feeling baby a lot less this week, it has grown up and it's under all my flab now :/ can't wait to feel it every day. Sometimes I don't even feel pregnant, just sick and sore. I have a stressy day tomorrow which is like an interview prep thing at uni and it's basically mock interviews and I don't wanna do it :p 

My lovely parents are helping us buy this awesome corner sofa bed from ikea which I am actually SO excited about!! I'm going to make the living room really lovely and cosy before the baby comes and I'm stuck in there breastfeeding all day for a few weeks :haha: (can't wait really)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks for your concerns, everyone.

I'm not some battered woman too scared or stupid to leave, but my situation is not the most ideal. However, I will do whatever I need to to keep myself and kiddo safe. So, don't worry. I'll let you know how it goes, but it won't be for a while.


----------



## Maries_s

I haven't felt baby often and this is making me nervous. My doctor told me that movement are important but I can feel the baby for less than a minute and don't feel anything in 2 days or 3. I thought movement at 19 weeks wasn't so important and I don't remember when I started feeling my DD in full force.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm the same Marie. I feel baby every now and again, but it's not always for sure and I go long periods of time with nothing. Still that little heart is beating strong every time I check with the doppler. Some people don't feel baby at all until 20 weeks or later, so I'm just trying to sit tight for now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs sorry ladies no expertise on baby movement just that I know some ladies who barely had movement but their babies were ok.

As for feeling for me, really don't. My parents just spent over $300 on me this weekend taking me out and buying me things/the baby things/changing my low key reveal into an elaborate one. As for a man, I don't need him and he was traditionalist anyway. He wouldn't help either way and tbh I like it that way. My anxiety disorder makes me a control freak. I have an incredible job I love with a 5 minute commute and contractual start time of 8:15am and end time of 2:36, I make almost 90k/year alone, I own a two story, three bedroom condo in the Bay Area in a safe, quiet part of town, and just paid off the last of my credit card debt due to an amazing mortgage credit I receive. I'd take my life over any of my married cousins' or friends' lives any day. ;). But it is very sweet of you all to care so much <3 and I don't really think he would do anything, he has built his life up too much to risk it hurting me when everyone knows it would be him. And I have been physically and sexually abused by most of my exes, and he has never once hurt me.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Regular movement is only important after 24 weeks - and some women with anterior placentas won't feel it all the time so don't worry. 1st timers will also not feel it as early on as it's difficult to distinguish from gas!


----------



## Catalyst

I realy hope you dont think battered women are stupid Pritty? It is more complex than ppl realise and lot harder than we think to get out of that kind of relationship. If it was easy no woman would let her man beat her more than once.
But after all the posts you seem to be treading carefylly and doing what you think is best for you and baby in your situation, that is good. I hope everything goes well :)
And i have to tell you, I have been envying you a litle since you posted about the outfits you have bought haha. I so want to start buying things!! But we are waiting after 20w scan (today!)

Dobby - I dont think she meant you needed a man to take care of you. I know of anxiety persons that have a realy realy good men by their side. For me I dont think of a man as someone to make things easy, help me buy house or take care of me financialy. I think it more as a person to share my life with, to help race my kiddosto be healthy (not that single moms cant do that, they do a good job :) ) and just I dont know, a partner. It is good to be independent, and I think it is something all women should be with or without a man. I was just thinking of how nice it is to adore the baby with someone hehe "look how cute he is!" "he said the most adorable thing today" and all that mushy things :)

I have been having hard two weeks regarding my youngest son, first week he had the influensa (confirmed by doctors) and then last week after just 2-3 days at daycare he has streptococcus infection in this throat. Im trying to write my masters thesis (nausea, fatique and all that not been helping) and this staying at home with him has not helped. But during the weekend I took off for 4-5 hours saturday and again yesterday while DH was home. But it has been so bad for my pubic bone. These twins are making things hard for me already! haha But before I went to school to study I went to the store.. and while I was there this litle girl starts puking just 4-5 steps away from me!! And then when I came to daycare today I find out that a boy on his class has mumps!! You are supposed to have vaccination against that at age 18months and I dont know why heand his litle sister have it... we drove back home to check our vaccinationbooks and both boys had theirs (we were not sure of the age then) and also me and DH (they started vaccinate kids younger than us, then some grown up got it the year 2005 and my mum called us so we would go, my grate grandfather had them when he was grown man and he could not have kids after wich is why he adopted my grandfather).

Well I have vented, sorry for lengthy post.. but I have no concintration since my scan is later on and also I am so worried about all this sickness around me these days!!


----------



## second.time

Dobby, sounds like you're living a dream life! I'm so envious of your home in the Bay Area - such a gorgeous place to live. I have a lot of respect for single parents. I know it presents some challenges, but having a strong support system of family/friends can be just as helpful as having a partner. 

Catalyst, good luck at the scan today! So exciting to find out what you're having (and to see two healthy babies, of course). Sorry you've encountered sick kids lately. I mean, I feel I sorry for the kids and hope that little boy recovers from mumps very quickly, but it's also scary to worry about a serious illness during pregnancy. Thank goodness you've had your vaccinations and don't have to worry as much. 

With my first pregnancy, I'd never been vaccinated against chicken pox, and also never had it as a kid. I worried over what would happen if I contracted it during pregnancy. Thankfully everything was OK and I got my immunization before TTC my second.


----------



## lesondemavie

Cat - We had a mumps scare at a district I worked at once. Some people do not give their children the MMR vaccine out of fear that it causes autism or other injury. The child thought to have mumps was in our autism program. Ironically, I have quite a few clients with autism who have not been vaccinated. California has had some recent measles outbreaks, and recently changed some laws as a result regarding religious exemptions at public schools. Not sure what the laws are in Iceland though? You're not technically safe even if you have had the vaccine, but you probably are. The majority of us will respond well and build an immunity, but the degree to which can vary and a few of us will not respond to the vaccine enough to become immune. Those few are at risk even if they had the vaccine. My obgyn checked my immunity level with my first tri blood tests and I was super immune which was good to see. Did yours?

Betty that's so great that you can get the immunization now! I was totally a victim of those 80s chicken pox parties. I had such a bad case, and then it turned out I was allergic to calamine lotion, so it just made me even itchier!!! I was only 5, but I have very clear memories of going through that!


----------



## second.time

My mom was too scared of chickenpox parties to take us! I guess it's a mixed blessing, because that doesn't sound fun. I was just able to get two doses at a pharmacy. I did have to do it in early 2016, months before I began TTC, because I think you're supposed to wait at least a month before getting pregnant.


----------



## Catalyst

Lesondemavie - No I dont think he did check it. But I think vacciantion is rather good here in iceland, never met someone that hasnt goten their kid vaccinated, although there mustbe someone who dont. But I have heard of 1 or 2 that waited a bit, wanted them to be bit bigger before geting theyr shots, not skipped. They have also have in 2005 (when we went) and maby 9-10 years later put in the news that ppl age so and so (around my age) could come and get vaccinated cause there had come up acase in an adult. That must help, right?

So the scan went realy well :) They are deffinitly fraternarl! Theyr heads are not same shape she said, one is more round than the other but both normal. They are almost exactly the same size, they have theyr own sac and placentas. Baby on the left (they dont use A and B any more here, rather left and right) has its placent in front but high, has its legs high kicking the other twins feets haha, and is lying deeper and can almost look between its legs cause it is so curled up! Baby on the right is not as deep, near my stomach and placenta in the back and high. It stretches out, has its head down and low and feet high up. We got a view of four feet moving together and pushing each other... and me haha. Ohh and baby on the right has its face at baby on the lefts ass!! hahahaha :)
So they were not coooperative when trying to see the gender, the one stretching out kepts its leg close together so it was hard to see and the other is cuddled up in a ball so it was also hard to see. So what she thought she saw she put in the envelope but said she would not swear by it.. Hopefully next scan in 8 weeks will confirm it :)
We did the cake thing anyway and the layers have same color :) and here is a pic of it!! :D


----------



## second.time

Two little girls? Congratulations, catalyst! That's wonderful! :twingirls:


----------



## Catalyst

That is what the doc thought she saw, but she was not 100% sure :) so it is caususly announced on our facebook :) haha but I was realy shocked, was not expecting that!!


----------



## Maries_s

lesondemavie said:


> I'm the same Marie. I feel baby every now and again, but it's not always for sure and I go long periods of time with nothing. Still that little heart is beating strong every time I check with the doppler. Some people don't feel baby at all until 20 weeks or later, so I'm just trying to sit tight for now.

That's what I keep reminding myself but it's hard not to get worry. I did not buy a Doppler early in this pregnancy and I regret it and now I think is too late to get one knowing that soon I'm going to feel the baby. 



Betty.Rubble said:


> Regular movement is only important after 24 weeks - and some women with anterior placentas won't feel it all the time so don't worry. 1st timers will also not feel it as early on as it's difficult to distinguish from gas!

That is what I thought but after doctor telling me that movement were important I freak out. I knew there were important but not so early in pregnancy. 


Catalyst: congratulations!! By the description of their heads I thought that it was going to be a boy and a girl. So two girls surprised me. You must be over the moon. Girls are amazing!


----------



## lesondemavie

Aw congrats Cat! How fun! Sex of baby by ultrasound definitely isn't for sure, esp if they do not cooperate! Hope you can get it sorted soon. Too bad they can't see the internal structures, like the ovaries! I can't wait for our 20 week scan next Tuesday! Guess we'll just have to look away when they do that part of it, but I want to see everything else. It's so fascinating and fun to the biologist in me!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Cat congrats on the two princesses!!


----------



## Catalyst

Thank you Maries :) I was expecting boy and girl, or even two boys. I just sure hope that she was right :) hahah now that we have had "this is what I saw, though I cant be 100% sure" haha :) and that its two girls!! :D
Having two boys before it would be perfect.


----------



## Catalyst

Thank you girls :)
I know it aint for sure, but I am going to embrace it. I said to my DH that we should celebrate.. and if in next scan something els showes we will just celebrate again :)


----------



## second.time

Two boys and two girls seems like such a fun arrangement for your family! But if it turns out to be three boys and a girl, or even four boys, it will be just as lovely.


----------



## Mummafrog

Ahh amazing cat congratulations :woohoo: at my 20w with my dd they were very clear they couldn't tell me for definite, they always cover their arse haha. Yes celebrate having two healthy probably girls now and if it changes that'll be a cool surprise too!

I can't wait to know and buy things.. even though I don't need to buy things.. but I will xD we have been given a big bag of clothes used for a baby boy so lots of dark blues and cars etc but I'll still use it for a girl too <3 We have more pink/purple stuff up in the grandparents attic which we need to get down and sort through. Ahh it's all so fun. 
Hubby had a dream it was a girl last night, bless him. I just have no clue this time :haha:


----------



## second.time

I had a sweet moment earlier: my son could actually feel a kick from the outside. He had the biggest grin and seemed so amazed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh my you ladies are making me nervous with these illness stories. My mom is upset my baby will be in daycare at 6 weeks for that exact reason =\

Cat that is so cool! Why the uncertainty? I thought at 20w it was pretty clear, no? I'm glad to hear it's looking like you are getting at least one baby girl :). Yay for cautiously announcing

Second time that sounds so lovely!!! Awww I'm glad he felt it :)

Afm I just ate like 3 days worth of fondue and now I want to explode :cry:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Catalyst said:


> I realy hope you dont think battered women are stupid Pritty? It is more complex than ppl realise and lot harder than we think to get out of that kind of relationship. If it was easy no woman would let her man beat her more than once.
> But after all the posts you seem to be treading carefylly and doing what you think is best for you and baby in your situation, that is good. I hope everything goes well :)
> And i have to tell you, I have been envying you a litle since you posted about the outfits you have bought haha. I so want to start buying things!! But we are waiting after 20w scan (today!)

No, I don't think they're necessarily stupid, but I've just never been in a relationship like that. And I feel like I'd notice red flags pretty quickly and make sure to get out ASAP, so I don't understand how some women let it get so bad. But anyway, I know how to take care of myself and a baby. And I still live with my mom, so I know she'll be more than happy to pitch in.

As for the outfits, I'm starting to worry that I might have jumped the gun. The pic I posted on the gender prediction thread had everyone thinking girl, and I really hope it is. However, I posted the pic over at babynub.club and everyone said they couldn't see the nub. The site advertises it's "expert predictions", but I only had one prediction from some woman and she said "just for fun, I'll guess boy". I honestly felt pissed and insulted. I know I only have a 50% chance of it being a girl, but I want her so bad. It would break my heart to have to exchange everything for boy stuff.

And my name is "Pretty", not "Pritty".


----------



## Maries_s

Pretty don't be so sure! I'm sure you're going to be over the moon with whatever you're having. When I was pregnant with my DD I wanted a boy so badly that I refused to think otherwise until the anatomy scan. I even had the theme of the nursery chosen for a boy and if I decided to have a baby shower I also have the theme for a boy. Then the anatomy scan revealed that I was having a girl and I immediately fell in love with my girl. The same day my DH and I bought her the first dress.
However, mom intuition is strong and probabilities that you're having a girl are higher so hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Eeeeehhhh not saying you missed red flags but as someone who was thrown into a wall and had my shoulder permanently injured by my ex before ex, I can tell you in hindsight the signs were there but in the moment I never would have guessed. And I definitely missed a lot of other red flags lol. And I think things work out sometimes like my mom: my dad had a loaded gun to her head during my pregnancy then pushed her through the window leading to my being born in a battered women's shelter but once my mom pressed charges and the RO kept him from seeing me he got counseling and became the world's best husband and dad until he died saving someone's life. So sometimes even if you see the signs you hope they will change. Or people feel too scared to leave or can't financially. But I think, like you said, you have a good handle on what you both need and want to do. So just to you boo boo.

Do you have a thread on bnb for nub theory? Lots of ladies here can predict really well. I just recently got schooled on nub at my nt scan so I'd be happy to look. But I hear you. I have all this boy stuff and really want a boy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jk I totally already commented on your thread


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Maries_s said:


> Pretty don't be so sure! I'm sure you're going to be over the moon with whatever you're having. When I was pregnant with my DD I wanted a boy so badly that I refused to think otherwise until the anatomy scan. I even had the theme of the nursery chosen for a boy and if I decided to have a baby shower I also have the theme for a boy. Then the anatomy scan revealed that I was having a girl and I immediately fell in love with my girl. The same day my DH and I bought her the first dress.
> However, mom intuition is strong and probabilities that you're having a girl are higher so hang in there! :hugs:

I'm sure I'll be happy if it's actually a boy, but the future is never promised and I want a few kids, but this could possibly be my only one and I'd just really like a girl. I've been looking at pics and videos of my nephew when he was a baby and thinking "how could I not love a boy just as much?" I keep flip flopping between "it's ok if it's a boy" and "if it's not a girl, I'm gonna curl up into a ball and cry for a week". Sorry if this makes me sound like a huge asshole. I just like to plan and be in control and have things go my way. The fact that I have no say in all of this makes me anxious.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty, everything you said is my thoughts exactly and you are not a huge asshole. Gender disappointment is a real thing. And yeah, most women overcome it but some don't. I see it as grieving the loss of a dream and that does not make you an asshole at all.


----------



## second.time

I went through some gender disappointment with my first son. It makes me feel a little terrible to look back on it now but it was an honest reaction. For a while I would feel really jealous towards women who had girls and would feel a spike of sadness whenever I saw little baby sundresses or thought about my own childhood, all my Anne of Green Gables books and "girly" things. I'd wanted a girl so badly! 

I don't know when exactly the gender disappointment vanished, but it did at some point. It just stopped seeming important because I loved my son so much. Maybe when I pictured "son" I saw a generic stereotype of a little boy. Instead my son is so distinctly himself: curly red hair, wacky sense of humor, loves making intricate maps and marble mazes, corrects me when I sing the wrong song lyrics. He's such a perfect kid for my life. So getting to know your own kid as an individual does help heal your gender disappointment.

I remember how lonely and upsetting and guilty I felt over my gender disappointment. I was even afraid I'd have it this time. Maybe I had some mild disappointment for a few days, but this baby boy just feels "right." I'm really happy about it now, maybe because I'm just so excited to meet this person.


----------



## Maries_s

What Dobby said ^^^ you're not the only one who likes to have everything under control and plan ahead. I'm a control freak and get your point. I even have to deal on daily basis with stress and anxiety because I always want to have everything plan. I'm surprised that I haven't had any of this urges to run and buy things for baby yet. When is your anatomy scan?


----------



## lesondemavie

Pretty - My mentor really wanted a girl, but she had a boy, and she only wants one kid so that's that. She said she was really disappointed when they found out, but she loves her little boy so much and she's such a great mom. Now she goes around wishing girls on everyone else :haha:. I don't have strong feelings either way, so it's hard for me to relate, but I totally get that if you do disappointment would be a normal feeling. It doesn't mean you'll love your baby any less! <3

I work in homes and unfortunately have seen a few abusive situations. In the last situation we unknowingly became a part of, they lived in his home and she worked for him...so he literally had all the control. She also had no family nearby, and they lived out in an area without many services. She tried to leave a few times with her son, but ultimately always went back. Not every day is bad in those relationships, and all the abuse gets paired with a lot of other loving stuff too. When she left, she had no place to live, no job, and every day was tough. She finally did it though. She's been out for a month, and there's no sign of her going back. Despite all the bad, that house was still home, and her son tells us he misses home every day. Feelings get all mixed up together, and the human mind is capable of some amazing mental gymnastics. It's hard to understand, because it looks so simple from the outside looking in, but it's not. Glad that you seem to have a good handle on things, and I know you'll do whatever you feel is best for you and your baby. Best of luck, and we're here for you :hugs:

Dobby - Wow! What a story for your family, and so glad your dad was able to get help and find his way. My father would never ever hurt my mother, but he was physically abusive to my brothers and me (my sister somehow escaped it but still has some emotional scars). I never understood why my mom just let him hurt us. I didn't even really realize that not every home was like mine until I was in college really, although I started to figure it out in high school. I was so mad at him for so long. I wanted nothing to do with him. I won't go into details but things finally came to a head with my youngest brother (I had graduated college and was off on my own by then), and my dad went to anger management classes and talked to someone about everything and came to realize that he was wrong. You see my dad came from a similar home, and never learned any other way to discipline children or cope with anger. My grandpa was probably even worse than him. I remember the day that he called and apologized for everything. We have an amazing relationship now. We run 5ks together and talk about the world. It's so great when people can get the help they need and find a better path. I worked things out with my mom too. She had her own history and background and eventually apologized as well. I have to admit I am still a bit skeptical of having my children stay with grandma and grandpa. He hasn't had a kid in his home since he found his way, and I'm a bit nervous that old habits die hard. I guess we'll have to just be clear with him, and see how it goes.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Maries - Sat. March 4th, when I'm exactly 20 weeks. I could've booked it anytime between 18 and 20 weeks, but I decided to wait til later in the hopes that things would be more developed and it'd be easier to count fingers and heart chambers and tell the gender. Now I'm kind of kicking myself to waiting so long.


----------



## Maries_s

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Maries - Sat. March 4th, when I'm exactly 20 weeks. I could've booked it anytime between 18 and 20 weeks, but I decided to wait til later in the hopes that things would be more developed and it'd be easier to count fingers and heart chambers and tell the gender. Now I'm kind of kicking myself to waiting so long.

Times really flies! Hang in there, did you remember when we all wanted to pass the first trimester?


----------



## DobbyForever

*Leso* Well, funny story about my mom's pregnancy with me. My mom is Thai and they are very into ancestors and superstitions and dreams. So right before my mom got pregnant with me, she had this dream where she was in her father's homeland but everything was dry and barren. She fell to her knees and began to dig and dig in search of water, but instead found a ring with a beautiful ruby on it. She picked up the ring, and as soon as she put it on the land turned green and bountiful. So she wakes up and tells my Yai (grandmother) who then calls up all her dream interpreter friends, and they all agreed that the dream was my ancestors telling my mom that she was going to be pregnant with a girl, and that her pregnancy would be some of the hardest months of her life and she would have to endure great pain. But once I was born, her life would be full with happiness and wealth. Which is crazy because A- she found out officially a few days later that she was pregnant despite being on birth control, B- I ended up being born premature in July with the birthstone ruby, and C- her pregnancy was really crappy, but her life really did turn totally picture perfect (minus my dad dying of course) after I was born.

But yeah my grandfather on my dad's side is bipolar, and 3 of their 5 children were bipolar. So he experienced a lot of physical and emotional abuse, but he never stopped loving his parents. He did run away from home at 15 and became emancipated though. But I know a big reason of why was his dad telling him that he needed to get my mom in line because, like me, my mom has got some sass to her lol. It is crazy how things seem so normal and acceptable and then you go out in the world and realize that it's not supposed to be like that.

I'm sorry to hear things with your dad were like that, but also glad he is working on it and that you haven't given up on him. I totally understand you being wary and wanting to have clear guidelines. My grandfather almost hit me once, and I sent a clear message to him that if that happens again I am an adult and I have zero obligation to keep visiting. Learned to park my car in front of their house so they couldn't block me in. So definitely having clear boundaries and maybe it would help if your kids had a phone that can only call and receive calls from you?

*Pretty* Agreed I hope the time flies by! I thought the wait between nt scan and this week's appointment would drag, but now that I'm two days away I feel like it just flew by. Fxed you get your little girlie.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Maries_s said:


> PrettyInInk42 said:
> 
> 
> Maries - Sat. March 4th, when I'm exactly 20 weeks. I could've booked it anytime between 18 and 20 weeks, but I decided to wait til later in the hopes that things would be more developed and it'd be easier to count fingers and heart chambers and tell the gender. Now I'm kind of kicking myself to waiting so long.
> 
> Times really flies! Hang in there, did you remember when we all wanted to pass the first trimester?Click to expand...

I spent most of my time worrying about MC in the first trimester, so that kept my mind occupied. lol. Now I'm worried about telling people, hiding my bump for a while, and making sure kiddo is healthy.


----------



## Catalyst

Second - that is amazing :) DH has not been able to feel yet, I have tried but they always stop when he puts his hands on. I cant wait for my boys to feel :) my younger has been puting his hand on my belly now and then and always says he felt a kick, even before I felt one haha :)

Dobby - the uncertainty was from the baby not cooperating with the doc :) She talked about hard to see with one of them, not the other so we recon that one is rather positively girl :) haha but the other.. hmm.. So the twin was like stretching, head down and feet hight up, not curled up like most of them are haha And it was holding its legs so close together that she had hard time see what was between them :) hahaha. But she gave it another try and then said what she thought she saw, but like I said she said she could not say for sure 100% what the genders are. So :) I feel like 8 weeks to next scan is so long time! and not sure if I could get a private one earlyer.

Sorry Pretty I just misread it. I think it is normal do be disapointed if you have prefrence of what gengder you want. But I think you would get over it and when you have had some time would be just as excited. To tell you the truth I realy realy wanted a girl this time, when they said two babys I was omg.. it would be so me to have two boys then when I want a girl so bad. So I have tried to prepare myself for not having a girl and that I would maby get upset at the 20w scan. When it came closer to it I was so excited for the scan, to know the genders but the last 1-2 days I started to worry if something might be wrong. So after the scan and when she said she could not tell for sure I seriusly concidered to ask my DH to toss the envelope! I just was sooooo happy when I came out to have seen my babies and so happy everything was like it should be, I at that moment realiced that I didnt realy care for the gender, prefered girl yes, but main thing was that it was healthy (and I know we all wish that and say that). So I am sure, what ever your scan will show you will be ok with it :) I am sure you will be an amazing mom, to both boy and girl.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I can relate to that feeling as well. My husband is so sure we're having a boy, and up until about two days ago I thought I was totally on board with that. However I have seven nephew's and only one niece and because of that I think deep down I am really hoping were having a girl. All in all though as long as our baby is healthy and happy thats all I truly can ask for.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo ic cat well I think it is just lovely you get one girl for sure. And as the solo girl in a household of boys, I can say I loooooves it. I'm the princess and the only princess buaha. But two girl twins is cute because they are bffs. My twin brothers were soooo close growing up because they could go everywhere and do everything together. As they aged, they had some activities apart but a lot they did together.

I want a boy bad hehe one more day until I know :). Hopefully I will be so mad if baby crosses legs


----------



## Weebles

Catalyst, congrants on your probable pink bundles! I wasn't given a 100% on mine either, I don't think they really do with girls just in case. 

Pretty, I went out and bought little girl clothes before I found out too. I kept the receipt just in case but maybe you made the purchase because of a gut instinct. 

Doby, I hope you get news of a little blue bundle tomorrow!

I definently had a preference for a girl and it made me feel sooo guilty. People were always asking me what I was hoping for and I hated that question. Of course we want healthy babies first and foremost and the ultimate goal is to raise a child but there are differences between the two. You will still love and celebrate the life of your child but it's natural to grieve the loss of the experience of raising a particular gender, at least in my opinion. I ended up getting my pink bundle and believe it or not, I still feel guilty when people say oh I'm so glad you're having a girl or you got what you wanted or something like that. I think maybe it's because I already have a boy? People are weird, someone has even said oh good, you don't need to have any more now. I love this baby because she is mine, not because she's a girl. Having a gender preference has nothing to do with love.


----------



## second.time

Weebles, I'm sure raising a girl won't mean you love your son any less! A lot of people have gender expectations. I hope you can move past the guilt and just enjoy the fact that you'll get to raise a daughter as well as a son. That is special, regardless of people's insensitive comments.

I'm grateful nobody has made those comments to us yet, about needing to try again. We only want two and that doesn't change no matter what the gender. Anyway my grandfather came from a family with eight brothers, so if I tried for a girl I suspect I'd end up with a family of a dozen sons. 

Dobby and lesonde, I'm sorry you both experienced these things in your families, but I'm glad you're so resilient. It sounds like things have gotten much better. It's amazing to see families learn and grow and change, even after difficulties. It's good to be reminded of how much hope you can have for stronger relationships in the future.

And dobby, I'm so excited now to see whether you're having a boy!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks everyone. I'm just gonna try to not get too worked up. Just gonna wait for my scan, see who's in there, and then go from there. : )

Good luck with your scan, Dobby. : )


----------



## sil

Mind if I join? I actually just found this thread today, but I see a few familiar faces. I'm 20w4d along and due June 30th with my 3rd and last baby. We found out we are having a girl. We have 2 DS currently and are very excited to welcome her. I just started feeling her kicks the past few days and it is such a relief and a welcome feeling to have. I love the reassurance of her wiggles.


----------



## sil

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Maries_s said:
> 
> 
> Pretty don't be so sure! I'm sure you're going to be over the moon with whatever you're having. When I was pregnant with my DD I wanted a boy so badly that I refused to think otherwise until the anatomy scan. I even had the theme of the nursery chosen for a boy and if I decided to have a baby shower I also have the theme for a boy. Then the anatomy scan revealed that I was having a girl and I immediately fell in love with my girl. The same day my DH and I bought her the first dress.
> However, mom intuition is strong and probabilities that you're having a girl are higher so hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> I'm sure I'll be happy if it's actually a boy, but the future is never promised and I want a few kids, but this could possibly be my only one and I'd just really like a girl. I've been looking at pics and videos of my nephew when he was a baby and thinking "how could I not love a boy just as much?" I keep flip flopping between "it's ok if it's a boy" and "if it's not a girl, I'm gonna curl up into a ball and cry for a week". Sorry if this makes me sound like a huge asshole. I just like to plan and be in control and have things go my way. The fact that I have no say in all of this makes me anxious.Click to expand...

I just wanted to reply to this quickly and say that you should never feel bad for this. I felt exactly the same with DS1 and DS2 (wanted a girl). With DS1 the gender disappointment was there but we always planned on 2 kids so it wasn't too bad since I knew I'd have another go at it. With DS2, I was quite upset for a few weeks. Now that he is here I wouldn't change him or anything for the world. We ended up deciding to throw our plans to the wind and try for a third baby as we didn't feel complete like we thought with 2 little ones, and I was so nervous to feel disappointed again. This time we got our little girl. However, I'm sure if we got a third boy I'd be disappointed at the moment but over the moon once he arrived. The way I looked at it was this....it's not that I was upset I was having a son, I was upset I was not having a daughter. I was thrilled to have a little boy, but I was mourning the little girl I thought I would never have.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

That's true, sil.


----------



## Catalyst

Welcome sil :) and congratulations on having a girl :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Good morning ladies.. I have a story for you. So apparently this morning I rolled over a stink bug with my office chair.. And I started gagging because of the smell. Had to have my co worker clean it up for me and now I have to keep my nose plugged because the smell is making me Nauseated... Joy of pregnancy.


----------



## Mummafrog

Haha ew gag! Where on earth do you live? :p 

I am feeling so good today! I haven't been sick and my pelvis has been less sore. I've managed to do lots of cleaning and playing with my little girl, it's such a relief. Enjoy it while it lasts eh.. won't be long xD I also put on my big girl pants and called the two hospital trusts I want to apply to in the summer and got some info, very proud of myself :) 

I had to use the doppler again this morning because baby is hiding again.. I also have some scar tissue in my tummy from an operation when I was young and I think it's underneath that so it's kinda numb :/ need the scan to come quicker..


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome sil and congrats on feeling movement and your girlie!

Gag omg I am so sorry for you that is definitely unpleasant 

Mumma glad you are having a good day and caught up on some homework!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Heh I live in Pittsburgh.. They are all over the place here.


----------



## 808malia

Catalyst: Congrats on your little girl/s!!!:pink::twingirls:

Sil: Welcome and congrats on joining team pink! :pink:

AFM: I had been hoping for a boy and was told I am having a girl, I was pretty upset for about 1 day while I had to get over my dream of having a boy. But once I got over my little fit, I am now over the moon about having a girl! Just needed a little bit of time to re-adjust my feelings and fall in love with the fact that I am having a girl... But my husband and I have already bought a few cute outfits for her, and I don't even think about not having a boy anymore. We will probably have another one down the line, so I will probably have another shot for a boy...( I would love to have 1 of each) Also, I am starting to feel little kicks everyday now a few times a day!!! So exciting:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Weebles

Congrats on your baby girl malia! I'm feeling little kicks daily now too, it's the best. 

Dobby, sorry if you already mentioned this but I didn't see anything... how did your scan go?

Afm.. I'm just waiting until I get my re-scan. I'm calm for the most part but I'm pretty worried too. I can't talk to DH about it, he says I'm being a downer but I don't know how he can't be worried. Anyway, those little kicks are reassuring so I try to focus on that.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Does anyone ever notice that it seems like your uterus shifts throughout the day?

This morning, after going to the bathroom and while laying on my back, I could feel my uterus was fairly high and solid. And, as the day progressed, it sank lower. Right now, it's almost 10pm and I can barely feel it. It's like that most days. Is it maybe cuz of eating or gravity?


----------



## DobbyForever

Baby is healthy but very not happy with everything ATM so will b* about it later lol


----------



## Girly922

Congrats on your girly malia! 

Welcome over here sil! 

AFM, I got sent home from work yesterday with the flu so I've just basically slept the last two days away. Luckily I've only had a low grade fever so nothing to put baby at risk, and baby has been letting me know they're okay with plenty of kicking which is reassuring. DD woke me up at 4am this morning and I struggled to get back to sleep because it felt like baby was having a rave in there. I even felt a kick from the outside, so I'm hoping DH will be able to feel one soon. He didn't feel DD until I was 24 weeks.


----------



## Catalyst

I feel kicks every day many times during the day. I have felt quite few with my hand on the outside but every time my husband tries they lay low and dont move, or move on other side of belly that is harder to feel kicks. I think by this time with both my boys he had felt at least one kick by now haha. I just cant wait for my husband and my boys to start feeling them kicking :)

Yesterday we out on our facebook page a list of things we need (and dont plan on buying new) and asked if someone could either loan us or sell us for decent price. I got some pm and also links to a local facebook selling site. And in few hours I have goten my self two bouncy chairs bought new in october (still in use by twins but wont be when mine come along) on half price, a huge changing table with lot of storage space and drawers for cloths. Also made an offer on a crib, might get that today or tomorrow. And maby on a twin cradle. The crib wil be upstairs in our room and the cradle downstairs where we spend most of our time during waking hours. Dont want to be running up and down all day. Oooohh and also a friend is loaning us a high cair. 
Got so many things or made offer to so many things yesterday that I felt litle giddy haha. Thought to myself that this is how shopaholic must feel like haha.


----------



## Mummafrog

Ahh congratulations on your girly Malia <3 I think I will feel the same as you if my scan says girl on the 6th but I doubt the adjustment period will be too long. I love the thought of another girl too when I really think about it :) 

Pretty - yes I used to notice that in my first pregnancy, it was always after I'd had my first meal of the day that it would be much harder to feel, I put it down to your stomach filling up and sort of hiding your uterus. It won't actually be sinking lower, it's hard to feel on yourself but midwives always feel it to measure :)

Cat that's great! I've been finding loads second hand too, I got a swing for free and a big bag of clothes and also a baby sleeping hammock, couldn't believe it. I think if you keep your eye out on the selling pages you can find near enough everything. But I will buy special things like the first outfit just cos <3 I also buy special towels for my home birth to wrap baby in. 

Afm - the sleeping situation is shit! I always sleep on my side but my pelvis is so painful it wants me to sleep flat on my back and even with two pillows between my legs I can only manage ten minutes on my side before it hurts too much. But when I sleep for a few hours on my back something weird is happening, my left thigh is going numb!?! I'm guessing it's baby's weight pressing on a nerve and I can't keep going like this for much longer anyway... I really don't know what to do :( 
On the plus side my little flat is going through lovely improvements, we're getting a new corner sofa bed which I'm giddy about and matching deep plum curtains, cushions and rug, it's going to look so lovely I could cry xD xx


----------



## second.time

Dobby, so glad the baby is healthy, but sorry to hear you're not happy with things right now! 

That's a good reminder that you can find secondhand deals. Some things, like car seats and cribs, I know you need to be cautious because of recalls or because frequent use can affect safety, but SO many other things are perfectly safe and reasonable. I want a playmat and bouncy chair and should probably look locally, or head to consignment shops. I wish we still lived in a city. Smaller towns are tougher.

I'm stressing out a little over weight gain. My first pregnancy I had to actually work to gain weight, and I was eating normally. This time I feel like I have to eat very minimally to stay the same weight and if I have one day of extra snacking I gain a pound overnight! I know part of it is water weight or higher blood volume or the baby, but it's tough to see those numbers climbing. My exercise is good for flexibility/strength but I'm not sure it's helping me in terms of crazy weight gain ...


----------



## Maries_s

Second, talk to you doctor about it. I read that gaining weight overnight could be a sign of preeclampsia. I hope this is not your case but it better be safe.


----------



## second.time

Hmm, I hadn't thought of that! My blood pressure has always been really low at my appointments ... almost getting close to hypotension. And I thought it was rare to have pre-e with a second pregnancy if you didn't have it with the first? Not impossible, but uncommon. But I will check in next time.

It does seem troubling to gain in such big bursts when my clothes fit more-or-less normally. One thing is that I've been eating way too much salt lately. I over-salt everything. So I hope it's due to sodium and not pre-e!


----------



## Mummafrog

If you're gaining fast but your clothes fit the same then it's probably baby that is growing! Remember it's not just baby but the waters, the placenta and the huge growing muscle of the uterus! It's really important that you don't restrict yourself and if you need an extra snack that you have it. Try not to focus on numbers but how you look in the mirror. There is plenty of time to lose it after. Of course we all need to be mindful of being healthy but I worry to hear you say you are weighing yourself so much sweetie x


----------



## second.time

Aww, thank you, mummafrog. I know I'm weighing myself too much. I had gotten to the point where I rarely weighed myself and trusted my body, and it was great, very relaxed. But during pregnancy I figured I'd need to start being more diligent. But now it's just making me more stressed, and I should probably pull back -- my doctor's office weighs me so they'll catch any issues, and I hate having it affect my day!


----------



## Catalyst

Second - I live in a 18.000 ppl town, and I got most of the stuff here :)
We went and got the crib and cradle, and the woman selling the cradle said my twins would be the 8th twins to be in it! And that all of their names were written on the bottom of it! :) so bought something with history about it :) love it!!

Think DH got bit scared (and me too) how fast suddenly we are geting the things, we didnt think it would be so quick and now are tiny nervus about jinxing things. I know, supersticion. Silly.


----------



## Weebles

Second, my weight seems to go up overnight like that too, it's weird how it comes in spurts like that. I was worried but my Dr wasn't and like you said, they weigh us enough and if they were concerned it would be mentioned. 

Catalyst, I feel kind of like that too now that we're starting to get things... only my concern is that the anatomy scan was wrong and I'll end up with a little boy with some very girly baby gear.


----------



## second.time

You're lucky, catalyst! Mine is like 40k but it's a college town and I worry a lot of the people who live here are more likely to be selling minifridges and shot glasses than baby stuff. I did try to join a local swap-sell group so maybe that will be better than craigslist.

Weebles, we used some girly gear for my son. I don't think he minded. :winkwink: And it's highly likely you have a little girl, so I think you're safe buying a bunch of pink! I'm relieved that you have the same weight gain pattern, it makes me feel like it might be more normal? It will stay the same for a few weeks and then - boom.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats Malia on team pink!

Weebles, sorry hubs is having a hard time being supportive. Were here for you. Im glad youre still feeling kicks and they keep you reassured.

Pretty, I cant even find mine lol so cant help you on the uterus shifting.

Girly, sorry to hear you arent feeling well. So glad its not a fever that could affect the baby. Rest up.

Catalyst, I love it! I just got some cool things for free from my coworker who was cleaning out her house and I totally know what you mean. As for superstition, I usually dont feel that way but I agree when you come home with a big haul it does feel like jinxing it to me too.

Mumma do you have a pregnancy pillow? I have heard they are God send for people who have trouble sleeping during pregnancy.

Second, I wouldnt worry. I freaked out too but then my gyn showed me this cool chart that plotted my max and min weight gain, and mine was right where it should be. And she said you can experience periods of tons of gain and others where you dont, its just really about what it averages out to. And even if you gain some extra, I have a few friends who gained waaaaay over and their babies were fine and it turned out to just be water weight that they dropped within days of giving birth. But definitely ask gyn about it.

AFM long short of it is that yesterdays appointment was just to doppler and book more appointments. Like WTACTUALF. I was so mad. So I booked a private gender scan at a place that conveniently was 10m from my work and one of the highest rated within 25 miles. $69 for three print out pictures, a CD of all the pictures taken, and a DVD of the scan! The session was said to be only 15 minutes, but she was so thorough and patient that she scanned me for 30! She also measured everything and informed me (and was annoyed that it was brand new news to me) that I have an anterior placenta. But she saw right away that I am expecting a BOY! So I got the last of my gender reveal decor and supplies and now Im super excited to surprise my family Saturday morning because they have no idea I paid for the scan.


----------



## 808malia

Weebles: I am having a reassurance scan done next month just for that very reason :haha: Don't want to be surprised with a boy and have all girl stuff!:dohh:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Yay! You're getting your boy, Dobby. :)


----------



## 808malia

Dobby: Sorry you had to book a private scan, but it sounds like it went well! Congrats on joining team blue!!!:blue:


----------



## Maries_s

Here is my 20W pic that I took today. I can't believe that I am 50% done with this pregnancy
:flower:



Congrats on team :blue: dobby


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies! I've been all smiles from the moment I saw Mr. Winky :)

Congrats on hitting 20 weeks Marie! Love the bump!

Malia, yeah I hear you. She triple checked it to be sure. I kept asking are you sure, are you REALLY sure. And she finally looked at me and said hun, it's a penis. There is nothing in the world on a baby that looked like a penis when it's a vagina. I'm 100% on this lol. But yeah I hear with girls it's a bit more uncertain. I have my anatomy scan in 3 weeks, and I'm definitely glad to be getting a second look between the legs.


----------



## second.time

Dobby, that's wonderful!!! Congratulations on the boy! I know you were excited for a boy so you must be over the moon. And yes, it's pretty hard to mistake a boy for anything else. I've heard a few stories of girls turning out to be boys later, though it's rare, but it seems much more uncommon to be the other way around. 

Marie, you look great!


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations on a boy Dobby :)

I see more than me thats expecting a girl is unsure and doesnt want to take it for granted. I was so going to believe the doctor at first, I thought she would have been willing to put anything in the envelpe if she hadn seen it was a girl. But then I think about the " I wont swear by it" and then think almost all of my friends who were told they were expecting a girl were told similar thing. SO I am so unsure, and litle bit anxius about it cause my inlaws are now in Tenerife and bought some cloths and also this woman on a twin fb group was giving away cloths she used for her twin girls and she gave it to me :)
Now I am thinking... maby one is a boy.. maby both.. gahh! what will I do with the girly cloths!?
Also I dont seem to get myself to talk about the twins as the girls. I always just sey they.. here in iceland we have words that are for girls, for boys and.. well.. it I think explains it. It is a word for something that aint either girl or boy. And our girl words arent always the same as the girl words in other language.
So a girl is a "Hún" two or more are "þær"
A boy is a "Hann" two or more are "þeir"
And.. a it? is a "Það" and two or more (even if it is girl and a boy) it is "þau"

So babies the word barn (one) börn (two or more) is an það or þau.
And i just say þau.. the word twins is a male word so I sometimes use þeir (them twins)

I will get another scan in like 8 weeks or so! Around april 10th. Feels sooo sooo far away to confirm the genders!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Great news on gender reveals ladies.

Had my anatomy scan today - all good. Staying team yellow but I think I saw boy bits. Not sure x


----------



## Catalyst

Betty good to hear you had a good scan :) that is the most important thing :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats Dobby!!!

Our anatomy scan is getting closer.. March 2. My husband and I decided to do something a bit... Fun for our reveal. We are having a piñata at our reveal and decided we are going to fill it with white candy. So everyone will take the time to find it what it is and then it'll all be white. Then we are going to have the local bakery make us cupcakes with the icing color inside and will have those in my husband's trunk of his car. Well go grab those after the "disappointing piñata" and that's how our family will find out.. I'm sure my mother in law is going to want to strangle me lol..


----------



## Weebles

I just got back from the 2nd scan. They booked me for a fetal echocardiogram at the hospital. It looks like there might be some sort of septal defect but she still wasn't in the best of positions so I will have to wait a week for the results as the images will be sent to a pediatric cardiologist. I think the risk of Down's syndrome just went way up because there are also two soft markers.


----------



## second.time

Oh weebles, I'm sorry. That must be hard to wait an extra week to know more. I hope for the best possible outcome for you and your little one. I hope you have some good support from medical professionals who can help you learn more about what this might mean. I've heard that can make a big difference when learning about possible heart issues or soft markers, etc. I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations on being team blue Dobs! So so happy for you! Can't wait to hear how your family take it at your reveal!

Marie,your bump looks adorable!

Weebles,I'm sorry you have to wait even longer now for some assurances. I hope they can figure out what's what so you know what's going on...

AFM,I finally have a bump showing and paranoia has totally kicked in. Sone days it's all about baba and if he is ok etc since I haven't felt movement at all yet, but today it's all about DH safety. Can't shake the fear that something is going to happen to him and it's got me in tears...thanks hormones!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Aphy, I completely understand what you are going through. I have been so emotional about DH, like be careful its RAINING OUT! lol I think it is all part of the hormones.


----------



## bbygurl719

Awe so sorry I havu to wait longer for results weeks. If it makes u feel any better I went for my level 2 ultrasound on the 14th to find out that they lady never put my appt in the system so had to reschedule for a week later to even get the ultrasound so now I go on the 21st. I was so mad I was crying.


----------



## DobbyForever

Betty glad your scan went well and you were able to stay team yellow

Catalyst I hope that eight weeks flies by! Although I do get sad sometimes realizing I one day won't be preggo 

Gag lol I would murder you lol jk that sounds super fun

Webbles I am so sorry I hope Sending positive thoughts

Aphy hugs I hear you. I definitely loss tears over my baby and it stinks not having the movements to feel reassured.

Bbygurl yikes I am so sorry!! That stinks

Afm got all the decor for tomorrow's surprise reveal and my welcome box from Amazon. I really love the samples and I got the toy I wanted (a red and blue helicopter) for my baby boy. In other news ex might be actually trying to reconcile


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Had another prenatal appt today. I got results from my IPS and everything came back low risk. The level of proteins and sugars and stuff in my urine is still normal, my blood pressure is good, Dr was able to find the heartbeat using the office doppler with no problem, and my bump feels like I'm "between 16 and 18 weeks". 

So, so far so good. Let's hope the rest of my pregnancy goes just as well. *knocks on wood* : )


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay so glad everything came back normal!

Come to think of it my gyn didn't touch my uterus like wt actual f* I'm really annoyed now/again lol


----------



## Catalyst

Sorry for yoi guys that feel emotional or pissed about something.

Weebles - hope everything will turn out fine, just hope you get some answers soon.

As for me bump just grows and grows these days. Also wondered if they moved higher or at least one of them cause I felt like my bump was big at top but small at bottom. Still get kicks at usual spots so unsure about it. Got loads of kicks pritty low (I say kicks but might be punches) felt sometimes like it was using my bladder as a punching bag or knocking on the exit!! :) love feelint movements but sometimes think signs with keep out or no punching here would be nice. 21 weeks tomorrow and DH hasnt felt anything yet. Did with the boys by now. Hope it is soon. He is so excited but said there is enaugh time for that :)


----------



## Maries_s

Weebles I'm sorry you have to wait more time. I hope that everything comes back normal. I'm going to keep you in my prayers.

Aphy thanks and I've been having the same feeling about DH'S safety. Last week I almost panicked because he was out doing some errands and took him longer and I started hearing sirens and almost started crying. Thank goodness few minutes later I saw him in the front door.


----------



## 808malia

Marie- Cute bump pic! looking good lady:flower:

Weebles- So sorry to hear that.... Hopefully everything will be ok, just try to stay positive:hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Weebles I'm keeping you in my thoughts and hoping all goes well.

Dobby, I totally think my mil will want to lol.


----------



## lesondemavie

Thinking of you weebles :hugs:


----------



## Betty.Rubble

:hugs: Weebles - hoping you get some good news in a week x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Omg, you guys. I got so hormonal and pissed off yesterday (at the father), that I was on the verge of yelling at him and telling him I was pregnant.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man. Been there. Everything ok between you two now?

Which reminds me I put my foot down and clarified to ex there was no termination that he thought he convinced me to get. After yelling at me for two days then crying for two days he said he wants to work things out because he loves and misses me (even though I just saw him 5 days ago) and that's his son so we'll see


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ya, we're ok now. It was one of those situations where he could tell I was pissed, but I was all "ok... don't worry about it... doesn't matter." Just being a vague-ass girl and continuing to put off conversations that should've been had a while ago. And I can't even get drunk (to take the edge off) and have the convo now. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww :hugs: I'm glad things settled down. And, for me, the conversation ended up being much less dramatic than I anticipated. I spent so long preparing for the worst reaction that his perfectly normal one surprised me haha. So prepare for the worst, hope for the best. But I think you already said you are ready either way. :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Oh ya. I'm really hoping if he does initially decide to not see me anymore, he'll eventually miss the cuddles and company and realize having a kid is not the end of the world. However, if I think he's with me for the wrong reasons, or he just starts being an unreliable dick, I'll kick him to the curb. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol sounds like a plan to me :). It'll take time for him to process. Does he talk a lot to his family? I know you mentioned family gatherings, but does he open up to them? They seemed more open to the idea of you two having kids so they might help him process and be involved if he seeks out their opinion.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

He seems decently close with his mom, his step-mom, and a couple cousins on his dad's side. That being said, there are the comments his mom's apparently made about not wanting to be a grandma cuz it'll make her feel old. And years ago, I posted a pic on FB of an ultrasound pic of my nephew and one of his male cousins was like "oh crap, you scared me for a sec" cuz he thought it was my baby. But I think most people would feel pretty positive about the whole thing.


----------



## second.time

Pretty, sorry if you've already covered this, but are you seeing your ex or any of his family/friends in person? I'm just wondering how you're managing to hide the pregnancy! I know you're probably tiny and not showing much, but you're getting closer to the point where you'd show ...

I hope both of you get to the perfect place with your exes, whatever that might mean for you individually!

I'm pretty happy to hit 20 weeks today. We've had some boring drama with my son's daycare, really out-of-the-blue because our experiences there have been positive, and now he's home with me. It was a tough decision and we tried as hard as we could to make it work. It throws a new complication into my life right now, but so far it's not bad.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh right I remember you mentioning that. They'll get over it I hope lol :). When is the trip again?

Yay 20 weeks!!! Sorry you had to pull him out of daycare :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ladies I really hope both of you are able to find peace and be able to get through this. I know you have your reasons for not telling them and hopefully when you do, it'll take stress and the worry off your shoulders..


----------



## PrettyInInk42

He's not my ex; he's my 9+ year friend with benefits, but we're pretty much monogamous. I see him on Tue and Thu nights, and we get together on Sat afternoons and I stay at his place til Mon mornings. I'm overweight to begin with and I'm really not showing that much. And I see his family members only once in a while. I haven't seen any of them since I've been in 2nd tri. I know I'll be showing a lot more soon though. I already had a woman at my work comment that I put on weight and I blamed it on winter and a big lunch. lol

The trip is Mar 24-Apr 1. I was thinking of telling him on Fri. Apr 7 (day before my BDay), so he'd have the weekend to process the info, and I'd get 2 more nice hang outs after we get back. But I'm now thinking, if I plan on announcing on FB on Apr 9, that's less than 48 hours before he'll eventually be getting texts from people that know we're "together" and he might still be in a shitty mood. So, I might tell him the day after we get back, so he'll have more time to come to terms with it, and he'll have work as a distraction.

Edit: The labels at the bottom of the pic seem to have been cut off. That's a 6 week vs 18 week comparison.
 



Attached Files:







6 vs 18.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

I blamed it on winter and a big lunch :rofl:

Also I feel like you say you are overweight but you look pretty slim and proportioned to me :p must be a Canadian thing because here in 'Merica, that's not even close to overweight. But we are notorious for having more to love

Oooo yeah that's tough if you have mutual friends. No opinion there. I like the weekend idea not just to process but you don't want him screwing up at work, but yeah people are going to text him. Maybe just let him know btw I'm announcing in two days? Ugh idk sorry!

Ty gagrl mind knows all now. He says he wants to talk and work things with us out because "my son deserves two parents who love him so he doesn't become a drain on society" and he wants to talk moving in. He is switching jobs to a place closer to me than him, so we'll see. I'm a believe it when I see it because he also told me we could have a baby and looked how that turned out r_r we just haven't talked about us yet because I had pre-existing plans this weekend


----------



## second.time

Thanks, dobby. It's kind of bad timing to suddenly have issues after having such a good experience for over a year, but I just figure I was about to return to staying-at-home with a baby anyway, so my freedom was almost up. And he should start pre-K by August.

I see, Pretty! Sorry for accidentally calling him an ex. You aren't showing much at all - you look great! I agree with dobby, I wouldn't say "overweight" at all. I remember not showing much with my first pregnancy, not until the third trimester. I hope that everything goes well when you let him know. I know you've put a lot of thought into everything.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby and second - People keep saying I don't look that big, but it's cuz of how I take my progress pics. I always suck it in and lift my arms to elongate my body to hopefully make the bump easier to see. 

Here's what I look like usually. That's also at 18 weeks, pre-breakfast. #shame #embarrassing. lol
 



Attached Files:







pre breakfast.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo I see what you did there now I wish I had done that cuz I just let it all hang out. Please, don't be embarrassed because I still think you look great even without sucking in. <3


----------



## Parkep

So i dont post a lot in here... More of a lurker lol. Pretty, are you saying your going to wait till April to tell him? Did I read that right? 
If so, you might not be able to... You will be almost 25 weeks by then. You will definitely be showing by then, im a heavy set girl and by then you could definitely tell. Just some food for thought.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Parkep - If you're more of a lurker, you may have already read about my situation in previous posts. But if you haven't, this is what's up...

The father and I (and one of his cousins) have a trip planned to Tennessee (to visit the father's step-mom) in late March. This trip has been in the works since before I got (accidentally) pregnant. We've bought tickets to a hockey game ($110 per seat) and I've never been a tourist in TN, so I'd really like one last shot to see some new stuff before I have to cart around my kid with me everywhere. When I tell him, I assume he's gonna be pissed and I'm not risking not being allowed to go anymore.

I understand that you have the experience to know what you're talking about, but I'm gonna play the blissful ignorance card and hope I'm not massive by the time it's time to head down. Maybe he'll notice something before then and I'll have to tell him, but I'll only cross that bridge if I must.

Some people have called me selfish for doing things this way, but I have other reasons than just the vacation. I've been considering my options carefully and this seems like my best bet for now. Plus, I only have another 5 months to be "selfish" before it's all about kiddo, so I'm gonna do what I need to to keep us safe.


----------



## Parkep

Sorry pretty I didn't want to seem like a know it all. Just wanted to warn you of the possibilities. 
I dont think you are selfish, follow your gut!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I feel like I'm just killing tie til my anatomy scan in 12 days, so here's a question for you ladies: What song(s) make you think of your kid(s)?

Shortly after I was born, my dad heard the song "What A Wonderful World" by Louis Armstrong on the radio and started crying. I told myself if I ever got married, that'd be the song played for our father-daughter dance. However, he passed last year.

For several months, after my nephew was born, I'd get pretty emotional if I heard "Perfect" by Pink.

And, now that I'm waiting for my own LO, I keep thinking of "A Thousand Years" by Christina Perri. I realize it's a love song, but the lines "I have died everyday waiting for you/Darling, don't be afraid/I have loved you for a thousand years/I'll love you for a thousand more" really speak to me. As well as "Heart beats fast/Colours and promises". I can't even sing it without getting choked up.


----------



## Mummafrog

My dad went out and bought the single 'love is all around' by wet wet wet when I was born :) I sing a little song to my daughter called 'boats and birds' by Gregory and the hawk (odd name xD). Also my hubby did write a song for her soon after she was born <3 
I used to sing to my bump a lot. I keep forgetting I'm pregnant atm tbh.. now my symptoms are mostly gone. I'm not complaining about feeling good but I feel a bit guilty sometimes, like I want to acknowledge baby more. I really need my anatomy scan too, this wait is horrible.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww A Thousabd Years was my song for the twins. This one, I used it for my fb announcement post, is "Beautiful As U" by All 4 One or "Always Be My Baby" by Mariah or "A Thousand Miles". Basically I think my baby is beautiful and now matter what we will always share the bond that I grew him in my belly and I would do anything for him. :)

Had lunch with SO and we are going to try to make us/the baby work. He had some very reasonable requests, and even though he won't admit it he kept talking about his son and coaching the hockey team..


----------



## 808malia

mummafrog- I am glad that you are feeling good! I am still dealing with some morning sickness, if I don't have a snack by my bed first thing when I wake up...:sick: but mostly better, lol!:haha:


----------



## lesondemavie

Mumma - wish I could share some of my reminders/reassurance with you. Feel like I have more than my fair share. 20 weeks tomorrow and still throwing up though less often, and then this morning I woke up to a face and neck covered in red spots. Figured out it is petechiae, broken capillaries, from intense vomiting. Guess the damage is permanent &#128542; though it should fade a bit with time when this is all over. That's not to mention the acid reflux/heartburn, the headaches, and the fact that none of my normal clothes really fit anymore. My bump is getting big enough that I'm accidentally bumping it into things which hurts, and baby's kicks though not frequent are starting to feel less like flutters and more like a pen jabbing me from the inside. I'm sure all this stress will just melt away tomorrow morning at my anatomy scan when we can see our Charlie again, but today I don't feel well at all and I'm just getting a bit down about it. I still haven't taken my vitamins yet today and I honestly don't even want to try. I know I'll probably just throw them up and get more red spots anyway. I wouldn't trade this pregnancy for the world <3 but man it's been tough. Half way there tomorrow!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> Had lunch with SO and we are going to try to make us/the baby work. He had some very reasonable requests, and even though he won't admit it he kept talking about his son and coaching the hockey team..

That's good. Here's hoping things work out well for you. : )


----------



## 808malia

Lesonde- I feel ya girl!!! At least I'm not alone in this...:haha: I have gotten the little red spots as well from all the fun! And the headaches are not my friend either!!! But I am enjoying the little kicks....for now...lol:rofl:


----------



## Maries_s

Oh headache! I been having them almost everyday and is very hard since I often try not to take Tylenol. So you're not alone girls!


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww so sorry some of you still feel so crap. I am still sick once every morning before I eat and my spd is still quite debilitating although it has improved this week, mine is definitely hormonal because I'm double jointed so the higher the hormones the more useless my hips go :haha:
Baby did some wriggling yesterday.. it's just.. I just keep thinking about something being wrong at the scan and stuff :/ I want to be able to buy things and not feel scared. 

I still don't look pregnant, I'm too over weight, my stomach is rounder and bigger so people who know me can see the difference but everyone else will just see me looking even bigger! *sigh* sucks. 
Sorry just having a whinge.. work is going really well though :D 

I'm so off sugar right now it's weird. I can't eat my usual childish sweet cereals anymore, I can't have sugar in my tea whereas before I'd have two. I'm currently eating wholemeal toast with butter for breakfast... :p 

Happy for you dobby xx


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Great news Dobby - hope he takes it all seriously and looks after you! X


----------



## second.time

Dobby, that's great news! Hope everything continues to go well and he's ready to fully commit and be a productive part of your life.

To those of you who are still feeling sick: I'm so sorry. I can't imagine. Morning sickness for the first 13 weeks nearly did me in, but I'm a slouch compared to all of you. I hope you get some good relief and get to enjoy your second trimesters a little bit.


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks all. I was just feeling so down about it all yesterday. Feeling better today. 20 week appointment this morning. Little Charlie is measuring 20+4 12 oz [email protected] and perfect little organs are all in the right place. Short appointment, but I think that just means that all is well thus far :)


----------



## second.time

Aww ... so cute! Congratulations on a healthy, uneventful scan.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Lookin' good, leson. : )


----------



## Weebles

I really want to thank everyone who took the time to write me a few kind words, I was really going through a hard time, I was so worried and stressed out and cried pretty much every moment I was alone. That being said.. I had the fetal echocardiogram on Monday and it took forever. I was there for over an hour. I wasn't told anything afterwards and had to wait for a pediatric cardiologist (non-local) to look at them. I heard back today and everything with my baby girl looks good! No heart defects!! I'm soooo soooo happy and relieved.


----------



## DobbyForever

Weebles I am so happy to hear that!!!!


----------



## second.time

Oh weebles, how wonderful! I hope you get to enjoy your pregnancy and have a beautiful time bonding with your little girl, now that your mind is more at ease.


----------



## bbygurl719

So glad to hear that weebles


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Weebles that is wonderful!!

Unfortunately I woke up this morning with no voice and a lot of congestion and sinus pressure... From past experiences this feels like a sinus infection.. Thank goodness I go to the doctors tomorrow.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh weebles that is just amazing news! So happy for you <3


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Wonderful news Weebles!!!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Fantastic news Weebles! Such a relief x


----------



## thexfadingpat

I don't post much in here, but yesterday I had a midwife appointment and got my anatomy scan results back and was just wondering if anybody else has dealt with this...
Baby has 1 soft marker and the ureter on his left kidney is enlarged.
My midwife says it's probably nothing but I have to go back for a more in depth ultrasound now. And of course I'm nonstop worrying and stressing. &#128531;


----------



## Girly922

Weebles, that is fantastic news! I'm so pleased for you. 

I'm very thankful that the sickness and nausea has passed here, I really don't envy you ladies who are still suffering. I'm getting a lot of headaches though. I'm presuming hormonal as BP and urine is fine. 

I've still got another 2 weeks before my anomaly scan, I'm counting down the days to hopefully hear that little worm is all healthy.


----------



## baseball_mom

So happy to hear the news Weebles!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fading no experience sorry. First timer. Hoping all turns out well.

Girly yay no more sickness. I'm also not pleased about waiting 3.5 weeks for my anatomy scan lol SO is going with me so I am hoping he bonds when he sees little baby boy on screen


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Sorry Xfadingpat - no experiences here. Have you posted in 2nd tri? Might be someone in there that has :hugs:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good stuff, Weebles!

Only 10 more days til my anatomy scan/half way point of my pregnancy. It's still so surreal that I've made it this far.

And I bought a couple more things today. If I am having a girl, I want her to have a doll that looks like Mommy. lol
 



Attached Files:







16830854_10154508205128095_2194054895073555619_n.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Gagrlinpitt - what can you do for your sinus infection, I think I feel one coming on too and don't want to take anything that will hurt the baby. I have just been using Saline Spray and drinking some orange juice. UGH, not getting any sleep.

Pretty, Such a cute doll!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Gagrlinpitt - what can you do for your sinus infection, I think I feel one coming on too and don't want to take anything that will hurt the baby. I have just been using Saline Spray and drinking some orange juice. UGH, not getting any sleep.
> 
> Pretty, Such a cute doll!

I'm going to see my digit tomorrow for my scheduled appointment so I'll update you then. For now I've been using a humidifier on high, taking vitamin C, and keeping hydrated. I'm also trying to rest as much as I can.


----------



## Catalyst

Wonderful news Weebles :)


----------



## Weebles

thexfadingpat said:


> I don't post much in here, but yesterday I had a midwife appointment and got my anatomy scan results back and was just wondering if anybody else has dealt with this...
> Baby has 1 soft marker and the ureter on his left kidney is enlarged.
> My midwife says it's probably nothing but I have to go back for a more in depth ultrasound now. And of course I'm nonstop worrying and stressing. &#128531;

I was just in a similar situation. My baby has two soft markers for DS and while I have no idea what that does to the "odds" I turned down all the screening tests. For me, birth defects were of greater concern and I had scares with that too because they couldn't see if the septum in her heart was fully formed. I was sent in another scan and then for a fetal echocardiogram. I was a mess. I know how hard it is to have nothing to do but worry and wait. Hang in there, it can still turn out okay. They are likely being cautious and just making extra sure because if there is an actual issue they will be able to be better prepared at your baby's delivery. I don't know much about what an enlarged kidney means but I do know two people in my small circle that only have one kidney and you'd never even know unless they told you. But hopefully when you go for your next scan everything will look good. Babies have to cooperate to give a good image and when they don't it can create stress. It's hard not to worry but I'm sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Weebles

Pretty, I really think you're having a girl. My mom did the exact same thing with me and I did too! That doll is adorbs!

Dobby, happy to hear that you and your SO are giving things another chance!


----------



## 808malia

Weebles- What a great relief!!! I am soooo happy that everything is ok :hugs:

Dobby- Glad that you and SO are making things work, I hope you both enjoy your scan!!!:happydance:


----------



## Catalyst

So cute. My boys both had a dream about the babies this week. The younget dreamt that he was asleep and was woken up by a cry. When he opened hid eyes there was a babie in his bed. I had given birth to the twins during the night.
The other dreamt also I had given birth but they werent two but four!!

Yesterday both DH and my older son felt the babies kick :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty, I love it!!! I have to say, I'm scared of dolls because my mom let me watch Chucky as a kid. Best parenting move ever, Mom. Letting your 4 year old watch it. She said it was a movie about dolls how bad could it be r_r Almost as bad as her buying The Lion King for us right after my dad died as a way to cheer us up. Yeeeeeah good job mom :rofl: So I'm not gonna lie I'm quite happy I'm having a boy and (being into stereotypes) we will be a doll free household.

Catalyst that is so cute!!! I love it! So cute the boys are dreaming about it and that DS got to feel the kicks, too!


----------



## Maries_s

DobbyForever said:


> Pretty, I love it!!! I have to say, I'm scared of dolls because my mom let me watch Chucky as a kid. Best parenting move ever, Mom. Letting your 4 year old watch it. She said it was a movie about dolls how bad could it be r_r Almost as bad as her buying The Lion King for us right after my dad died as a way to cheer us up. Yeeeeeah good job mom :rofl: So I'm not gonna lie I'm quite happy I'm having a boy and (being into stereotypes) we will be a doll free household.
> 
> Catalyst that is so cute!!! I love it! So cute the boys are dreaming about it and that DS got to feel the kicks, too!

Oh my! I thought my mom was the only one who make this mistake. We never celebrate Halloween at home so my mom let us picked an horror movie instead and the majority of movies the rest of the year was horror movie too. Also my big brother took advantage of this and make me panic at home with his pranks. :dohh: So I grew up terrorized of almost everything (including dolls) :haha: 

However, my LO has a couple of stuffed animals no dolls yet.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I should tell my mom that. When she had my brothers she realized maybe she should have done things differently for the first two, but we turned out alright so oh well. You know... irrational doll phobia aside. The adults in our family love terrorizing us r_r But I don't know why stuffed animals do not freak me out as much.


----------



## second.time

Ha, I have a terrible phobia of sharks -- really anything that lives underwater -- because my mom let me be in the room when Jaws was playing. I can't swim because I grew up so terrified of the water. 

My son has a few dolls. He's pretty nurturing to them and his stuffed animals when he's in the mood. It's also helpful for role play -- sometimes he makes his dolls have conflicts, like saying they're arguing, and we can use it as a chance to help him learn how to deal with playmates. Hopefully it's good practice for the new baby! 

That's a cute purple-haired doll, pretty!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I can see regular plastic and porcelain dolls being pretty scary, but this a soft plush one, so I'm not too worried. lol.

My mom wouldn't let me watch anything I wasn't supposed to (based on the rating) cuz she knew I had an overactive imagination. Meanwhile, I know a mom that took her 6yo son to see Jurassic Park in theatres, when it's rated PG-13. lol

And thanks, second. It was $5 at WalMart, so I thought "why not?". They had one with pink hair as well, but I think I'll be switching my hair to purple by the time the baby comes. I won't have time to maintain 2 colours. lol


----------



## thexfadingpat

Thanks Weebles. Glad everything is okay with your baby girl. :)
I think I know that everything will be fine, but at the same time I can't seem to stay off of Google looking things up.


----------



## Aphy

Weebles, so so happy for you that all is well! Now you can focus on enjoying this pregnancy :happydance:

Can't remember who has the sinus infections but I hope it subsides soon! I have congestion every evening but other than being irritating, it doesn't affect me too badly

Love the doll Pretty! And I am sure baba is going to love it too

thexfadingpat, I dont have any experience so can't give any clarity but just wanted to say I will keep my fx that your next scan gives you the all clear

Sorry if I missed anyone, memory not so great...

Afm, ms has mostly disappeared finally. Still get a little nausea's in the evenings etc but I haven't had to vomit since Sunday. I thought I felt my first kick on sunday when I was pushing down hard on my uterus but nothing since so now I'm doubting whether it was even that. Next scan is on wednesday next week at 20weeks so I hope that I will get some needed reassurance that all is well then


----------



## Catalyst

My mum was realy young (well they both were, 18 and 21) And Im 5 years older than my brother, 11 years older than my younger brother. My dad worked alot when I was a kid, almost never took vacation and he was high ranking on a fishing boat (still is, just works much less) so he was seldom home. So mum was alone alot during the evenings and I guess that is why she let me stay up sometimes and watch tv with her. And not age aprobriet stuff. Not much of horror things but still. If there was something what she thought was going to happen and was not for me to see she said close your yes or hold your hends before your eyes haha. I do remember having nightmare now and then but nothing that lasted or had lasting impression on me.

Dobby - my dad is like the most steryotype man ever. He is 53 and should be born like 100 years ago and not now haha. He uses tecnology and all that, but can so be without it. He likes to hunt and hunts all sorts of game, he works on a fishing boat and has done so all his adult life. When he was a kid he was fishing in small streams in the small town he lived in, and once all the birthdayguests were there and not him, he had forgotten the party and was fishing!! He likes farm stuff, goes to help his relatives that live on a farm and also a friend he has that has a farm. He is not a good dresser, more casual than casual haha, very outdoorsy but old style, joggings and hiking. He hikes alot, goes to the next fjords or top of mountains just for fun. He stays out in a sleeping bag watching out for foxes to hunt. He does garden work, grows vegetables, potatos and stuff.

But, as a boy he had a doll :) boydoll (had penis haha) and was very fond of it. Just saying :)

Mum is his opposite, she likes to shop (didnt do much of it when I was a kid but bow their live is much better) and dresses nice, leggings and cute dresses always, make up on, hair nicely done, never over the top always classy. But she did lot of boyish stuff as a girl, although she was very clean about it haha but she had to go often to the hospital to get stitches or some bandages hahaha.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy I'm so glad your ms is gone I know how much that can suck.

Afm, had my 19 weeks appointment this morning. HB registering between 147 and 152 as they kept getting my hb with peanuts. I lost a pound so I've only gained 7lbs in 19 weeks. I'm so happy about that!! I have to up my zantac to twice a day for heartburn as my doc said we need to get it under control. I woke up at 2am on night last week gasping for air and had a mouth full of stomach acid and she said that was enough for her. If the zantac didn't work I'm too call back and they will prescribe me previcid.. I also was told I can use sutafed for this sinus infection. Feels like my face wants to explode. Thankfully I feel OK otherwise though.

One more week until we find out if this peanut is a boy or girl..


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy I'm so glad your ms is gone I know how much that can suck.

Afm, had my 19 weeks appointment this morning. HB registering between 147 and 152 as they kept getting my hb with peanuts. I lost a pound so I've only gained 7lbs in 19 weeks. I'm so happy about that!! I have to up my zantac to twice a day for heartburn as my doc said we need to get it under control. I woke up at 2am on night last week gasping for air and had a mouth full of stomach acid and she said that was enough for her. If the zantac didn't work I'm too call back and they will prescribe me previcid.. I also was told I can use sutafed for this sinus infection. Feels like my face wants to explode. Thankfully I feel OK otherwise though.

One more week until we find out if this peanut is a boy or girl..


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol tbh I'm just using the boys have action figures not dolls as an excuse to not have creepy a** dolls in my house :rofl:

Gagrl omg that is terrifying I am glad your doctor is on it. Congrats on the healthy hb and yay just one week! So many anatomy scans rolling up next week.


----------



## Parkep

So.... After three girls, we finally are getting our boy!!
We still have some tests to come back from the animo (another three weeks) but the intial testing is good!


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Parkep! Happy for you xxx


----------



## second.time

Wonderful, parkep! Congratulations! He's lucky to get so many big sisters.


----------



## DobbyForever

Parkep congrats! I agree having big sisters is awesome. I was the big sister and I am so close to my younger brothers because I helped take care of them as babies.


----------



## 808malia

Parkep- Congrats on joining team blue!!!:blue:

AFM- My husband and I keep having dreams that we are having a boy, when we were told we are having a girl? Not sure if it means anything...:shrug: And today I make the half way point in this pregnancy!!!:happydance: Celebrated by having terrible morning sickness and throwing up like 3 or 4 times, yay...:sick: :haha:


----------



## Maries_s

Sorry that I never came back yesterday after my Anatomy Scan. I've been having headache for 3 days in a row and feels like migraine. The temporal lobe of my head is pounding and I can barely sleep. I tried to take Tylenol but it only seems to reduce the symptoms for a couple of hours. Also I now have sore throats and runy nose. I feel horrible! I sent a message to my doctor nurse but haven't received any notice from them yet. 
Anyway the Anatomy Scan went great. HB 149, baby was kicking a lot so it took ages to measure. And we finally confirmed that we indeed are having a boy. :blue:


----------



## 808malia

Marie- Congrats on your little boy!!!:blue:


----------



## DobbyForever

Marie so sorry hopefully your doc has answers. I had bad headache tri one but they've gone away now :(. Congrats on team blue!

Malia I have dreams I am having girl but definitely a boy in there. I think it's just our brains processing the loss of that sex/ idk lol I'm just making stuff up haha sorry the Ms is back :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Malia and Dobby, I've had dreams were having a boy a lot.. I'm curious to see next Thursday what we are actually having... I've heard it's usually the opposite of what you dream but I have no idea..


----------



## 808malia

Gagrlin- Your ticker is making me hungry for hot dogs lol!!!:haha:


----------



## second.time

Congrats on the confirmation of a little boy, marie, but I'm sorry about the headaches. Hopefully you find a good treatment. That sounds miserable.

I kept dreaming about girl babies even after I found out I was expecting a boy. Sometimes our subconscious minds just like to change it up! If you spent a lot of time expecting one gender, it might just be holdover from that too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hot doooog my dreams went back and forth between boy and girl but I was only ever drawn to boy clothes


----------



## Parkep

Thank you ladies! We are super excited


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Malia me too!! Lol. I miss being able to eat cheeseburgers.. can't wait to eat one once I deliver!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait no cheeseburgers?! Is that an aversion thing or did I miss a memo to not eat them? Cuz baby wants cheeseburgers for dinner tomorrow, I already bought everything lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I've only had one baby dream since I've been pregnant and in it, I had a girl. I remember years ago I dreamt I had twins (1 boy, 1 girl) in the aisle of a pharmacy. And one of the yoga teachers at the hot yoga studio I go to told me everyone thought she was pregnant with a boy and then, at 39 weeks, she dreamt the baby's foot kicked right through her stomach and the foot had pink toe nails, and from then on, she thought it was a girl and she was right. lol


----------



## Girly922

I was going to ask the same Dobby. There's no rule against cheeseburgers in the UK but I know the advice differs between countries as I understand you guys are advised against cold cut meats, which we're allowed.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

It's a food adversion for me.. no red meat or pizza. &#128532; This baby loves healthy food &#128547;


----------



## lesondemavie

Aw man I so miss eating healthy. I miss being a big foodie too. My staples for this baby are pizza and mac&cheese and now I'm even off of pizza bc the tomato sauce seems to be causing acid reflux. The aversions aren't as strong anymore, but every time I try to eat grilled chicken and veggies I end up with acid reflux and sometimes vomiting that night. Yesterday I had 2 blueberry waffles, a bag of fresh blueberries, pasta in a pesto cream sauce with garlic toast, and ramen. Carbs, carbs and more carbs...but only a little acid reflux that could be calmed with almond milk and no vomiting. It's like baby made me a vegetarian again (I was one from middle school to my early 20s)...but a bad one who doesn't eat veggies. I've gained 9lbs so far, and my doctor said my weight is, "looking better." I think she wants to see me gain the full 25 at least, so hopefully I gain a bit more in late 2nd tri/3rd tri. Guess the carbs should help with that :haha:. Cheese and peanut butter have protein right?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I have so much reflux from red meat and pizza I have to take two zantac a day and still have to use tums. My daily staples are celery, carrots, and cucumbers for a snack, salad or grilled chicken sub/ wrap with avacado for lunch or dinner. That's my diet lately..


----------



## lesondemavie

That sounds so good gag! That's what I normally eat. I even tried eating a Thai tofu wrap the other day from one of my fav cafes, and I felt so sick that night. I think I just have trouble digesting too many veggies at once right now...but I can manage a snack of celery and carrots with plain hummus now and again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I tried eating healthy my first two weeks and I was weak and miserable physically. So I switched back to just eating what I want when I want, and the difference was insane. I felt wonderful. I'm pushing the weight gain limit but still within healthy/acceptable range.

Girly yeah I don't get the lunch meat thing honestly it's done to packaging and handling and I bet a small handful of people got listeria once and so now they tell us not to eat it even though it realistically rarely happens. Like getting salmonella from eating raw cookie dough or undercooked eggs. Idk. We're sue happy in the US so we have warnings on EVERYTHING lol

All this food talk makes me hungry

And Thai tofu wrap always makes me giggle because my mom gets so annoyed by it because Thai people don't wrap things lol the word farang definitely comes out when we go to Thai restaurants and there's like wraps and other stuff on the menu


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm already considered obese so I'm ok with healthy eating and I've only gained 7 lbs at almost 20 weeks. Doc was very Happy with that just told me to watch going forward.. I'm trying to stay at 20 or less..


----------



## lesondemavie

Haha I think it's just because of the ingredients and sauce Dobby...not the wrap itself. When I go to Thai restaurants I definitely do not get wraps! I don't remember ever even seeing a wrap on a menu at a Thai restaurant!


----------



## lesondemavie

If you an stick with that diet gag, you should be great by the end. Grilled chicken and veggies (plus exercise) are normally a big part of me keeping my weight down under 120 in my 30s. Avocado is also a great "good" fat. Nuts, olives, and mushrooms are also good to add to the mix. Oh and ground turkey! When we do salad we make our own dressing with a good olive oil, vinegar, and a touch of sugar/other spices depending on our mood. Thankfully it's all just what I like to eat anyway...when Charlie isn't being a carb dictator that is. Can I just come cook for you and watch you eat all this delicious food &#128514;? I miss it all so much!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I tried telling her that and she still just rants about it because "putting peanut sauce on something does not make it Thai" :rofl: she never orders on the menu at Thai restaurants anymore. Just waltzes in and is like I don't want American Thai food, what can you cook for Thai people and if you don't have a secret Thai menu I want a plate of whatever your cooks made for themselves today lol 

Aww leso that sounds delicious! That's what I was eating pre baby and I was so happy seeing my body slowly go back to what I wanted... but then baby just was not having it.


----------



## second.time

Haha, dobby, in our town there's a little food truck that sells Thai tacos! They're interesting but I don't think they're exactly authentic. So much American food just mixes different cultures with varying results. A lot of the time it's delicious, but I understand it's frustrating for people who are used to authentic recipes.

This conversation is making me really hungry! My big cravings are breakfast foods (like biscuits, pancakes, eggs, sausage, whatever) and spicy foods. Anything with jalapeno or cayenne. Not exactly healthy.

I've gained like 12-13 pounds at 21 weeks. That's the higher end of where I should be, and I know the doctor will mention it. The good thing is that I've gotten REALLY dedicated to exercise. I start every morning with yoga or Pilates or strength training. It's hard for me to gain weight because of "losing control," but exercising makes me feel like I do have control, so I'm happy with where I am right now!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I've been getting a bit of acid reflux at night too. I haven't really been keeping track of what I'm eating though. I just thought it was from the volume of food rather than the food itself. I guess that's something I should monitor from now on. I did have pizza twice this week and got AR both times, but not as bad the 2nd time cuz I was able to stop myself from eating the whole thing in one sitting. lol

I'm still eating too much sugar, I think. Fairly certain I have a sugar addiction. I was hoping that when I eventually became pregnant, I'd be able to make better choices cuz I knew I was nourishing my baby, but that's clearly not the case. 

According to stuff I've read online, I should only be gaining between 11-20lbs cuz I'm borderline obese due to my BMI (but I'm also fairly muscular, so I try not to pay too much attention to that). As of this morning, I've put on 14lbs, but last week, I was only up 9. So, I doubt I've put on 5lbs in one week. I'm hoping it's just cuz of bloat and constipation.


----------



## Weebles

I've got you all beat I think. So far I've gained 20lbs. Not feeling good about that, especially since I was up 10 before I conceived as I thought my diet and exercise might have been part what was making things take so long.


----------



## Parkep

Oh man i want sugar again lol! I have lost 10 pounds. I always loose weight when pregnant. My last pregnancy i lost 30 pounds then gained back 10 by the end. 
I cant eat nearly a full meal with out feeling gross. Any cookies, cakes etc i dont want... I dont really want anything. Making dinner is painful lol i dont feel like anything. 
I had one craving for French fries and ketchup. That lasted like 10 mins.. Sigh i just want to eat


----------



## Girly922

This kid is craving all the bad stuff. Too much fruit or veg and I get acid reflux. Although I did wake up with heartburn at 2am the other night after having a kebab for dinner. Lol. 

I can't manage much in the way of spice now, and I seem to have developed an allergy to bananas which is really strange. I'm just craving meat though, tonight we had steak, jacket potatoes and salad. Salad and root veg seem to be okay, but anything else I struggle with.


----------



## Girly922

Oh, and I've gained about 10lbs so far which I'm not impressed about. I was hoping to limit my gain as much as possible.


----------



## DobbyForever

I can't exercise. I pass out immediately even on like zero resistance and slow pedaling. I'm struggling at work to stay on my feet. I'm a teacher, and I'm on my feet constantly at work. A lot of my coworkers wear fitbits and they, on a lazy day, walk 7k steps. Some days they walk 11k! Just at work! So I give up.

My bad boy LOVES sausage mcmuffins it's like heaven and I feel so amazing for like 5 hours after I eat them. I would eat them every morning if they weren't god awful for you lol. So I try so hard to stay awaaaay


----------



## DobbyForever

Girly I wonder if baby is allergic. My coworker had reactions to peanut butter with her first, and then he turned out to be allergic to pb. With her second, she couldn't eat strawberries and then her daughter was born allergic to strawberries. She also only had those reactions while pregnant. Once she gave birth, her reaction went away.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

How big were you to begin with, Weebles (if you don't mind my asking)?

And I've had pretty much no food aversions, no MS. I'm really hoping that eventually something will click in my head and I'll drastically cut back on my sugar consumption and then maybe I'll be able to maintain my weight for the rest of the pregnancy as the baby grows and my fat cells shrink.


----------



## Girly922

DobbyForever said:


> Girly I wonder if baby is allergic. My coworker had reactions to peanut butter with her first, and then he turned out to be allergic to pb. With her second, she couldn't eat strawberries and then her daughter was born allergic to strawberries. She also only had those reactions while pregnant. Once she gave birth, her reaction went away.

I was wondering a similar thing. I read up that the enzyme that tends to be the reason for the allergy is also present in kiwi and pineapple so I'm trying to steer clear of those too. DD has eczema and is CMPA so it's possible we'll end up with another allergy baby. 

I know my friend became allergic to cats while she was pregnant with the twins, both boys are very allergic to cats but her reactions stopped straight after giving birth. The human body is a strange and wonderful thing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! It's so crazy what our bodies do during pregnancy. And curious how things work out with allergies. My mom and two brothers have serious cat allergies like can't even be in the same room but I slept with my cat for 8 years no problem.

Ugh I ache. I had everything stored in the room SO would like to be his study, so I was moving everything. It's mostly cleared out, the last bits I want him to move so I don't strain. But I have everything now in baby's room in three likes: baby clothes/freebies, toys I want to store until baby is old enough (I have so many games and blocks and puzzles from back when I taught k-2), and teaching supplies I can't decide if I still want lol.


----------



## Mummafrog

Ahh congratulations on people who have found out the baby genders and have had healthy scans, can't wait for my turn :D 

I'm not sure how much weight I've gained this time, I'm very overweight to begin with and last pregnancy I lost 1-2 stone but I think with this one I've been gaining a bit. I don't worry too much about it, it is what it is. I'm just trying to eat good things, limit sugar and drink enough water for me and baby. Keep forgetting the vitamins though :( 

It's mine and hubby's two year wedding anniversary this week so we spent the day out together while dd was with grandparents and it was lovely, we have such a laugh together when we get to be alone! 

Whenever I can't feel the baby for longer than 24 hours I start thinking it's dead and it's so silly, because I know how easily it can hide atm! Ehh.. then it will wriggle and it's such a relief.
I'm starting to be able to feel a noticeable 'lump' of baby that will be in different places :haha:


----------



## Weebles

Pretty, I and not slim by nature but I spent over two years getting myself in shape and got down to 118 which was my goal but it ended up looking bad for my frame so I gained up to 125 and I am happy being that weight. But it is still under where I "naturally" want to be and as I wasn't conceiving I let myself gain 10 so I was at 135 when I finally got pregnant. Now I'm 155 so 20 lbs from the start but really it's 
more like 30!! I gained 60 with my son and I'm worried that will happen again! Here's a photo but it's misleading, I don't know why my bump doesn't look as big as it really is.

Girly, when I was pregnant with my son the only thing I "craved" was tomatos. I was allergic to them though which was strange because I never was before and as soon as I had him the allergy went away. My DS isn't allergic to them but oh man, if there is one food he hates it's tomatos!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4470.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Girly922

Weebles said:


> Girly, when I was pregnant with my son the only thing I "craved" was tomatos. I was allergic to them though which was strange because I never was before and as soon as I had him the allergy went away. My DS isn't allergic to them but oh man, if there is one food he hates it's tomatos!

That is so strange. I craved pineapple with DD but when I've had pineapple juice so far this time it's made my mouth tingle and given me a sore throat for a couple of days, so despite my desire for it I'm staying away from it. Nowhere near as bad as the reaction to bananas, but still not great. 
I'm glad your son isn't allergic to tomatoes, but the fact that hates them so much when you couldn't eat them during pregnancy is crazy. 

Ps. Cute bump!


----------



## second.time

Dobby, if you have an active job then I'm sure exercising would be too much! I'm pretty sedentary unless I push myself. And if it ever starts being too much, I'll stop. I know exercise during pregnancy has to be gentle compared to normal exercise. Right now it feels better for my mood than for anything else.

Weebles, I did the same thing of gaining weight during TTC. I was worried I'd lost too much over the past few years so I ate a little more and purposefully gained about five pounds. I think you look amazing, so whatever you're doing is most likely totally fine.

My weirdest craving last pregnancy was a strong craving for red meat near the end. It turns out I'd become anemic so ... I guess my body was trying to save me from myself? All these stories about allergies are fascinating!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Weebles - 155lbs would be a friggen dream. I probably haven't weighed that since like grade 6 or 7. I'm 5'5" and was about 200 before I got pregnant. I got down to 181 (from 213) a couple years ago, but put a bunch back on. : /


----------



## DobbyForever

Mumma happy anniversary! So glad you two had a lovely day. I'm so jealous of your movement

Weebles that is so interesting ds just doesn't like tomatoes and you developed a temporary allergy to them . lol I have a few students who say they are allergic to nuts because they don't like nuts and I'm like that's not how it works lol. Love the bump!

Second ty. My gyn made me feel like a tub of goo like I honestly am at the point where at my afternoon yard duty my legs are shaking. I might ask to bring a chair outside because I just can't. Also that is so interesting that you craved what you needed!

Afm went in for Carters three tees for $12/semi annual sale. I was like just gonna buy three shirts... spent $150 and saved $90, and have $20 credit to use within two months. :rofl: I hung up everything with hangers instead of having them in the storage bags and it took up half the closet. And I still have clothes that are not on hangers :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9440.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Weebles

Aww, thanks ladies. Full disclosure, that bump is 100% squishy and it's really just a flattering pic... Wish I could figure out how to do that all the time, lol. 

Pretty, it's soooo hard to maintain. I honestly think it's harder than loosing.

Dobby, I looove shopping for baby clothes! I was thinking of getting one of those closet organizers.. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Weebles I took a frontal pic to show my shirt to someone... yeah, terrible idea! I just started liking my bump from the side but wtf I can't even deal looking at it head-on. I almost cried. r_r

Oooo I want one. My problem is I want something sturdy. I have those fabric ones you hang on the rod or on the door in college, and they were so flimsy and kept falling down and I hated them. So I'd rather just get furniture pieces I can assemble in the closet or have our builder come and build in shelves. I feel awful the room is a giant mess atm. I know I have 5 months to get s* together but :(


----------



## Maries_s

Mumma: congratulations on your weeding anniversary! 
Weebles: you look great. I'm on 143 right and I feel like a cow (especially in photos). Lovely pump!

Thank you ladies for your best wishes. I'm feeling better today. I ended up in urgent md because the nurse of my OB/GYN wanted me to test for strep, fortunately the results came back negative. They prescribed me antibiotics for the sore throat just in case but they think I just have a virus.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad you were negative for strep and the doctors are being proactive. I hope the mess and rest do the trick for you.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So my mother in law has already started planning my baby shower. She wanted to start planning early because A) my entire family lives in Georgia and Florida and she wanted to give them a big heads up and B) she's planning it for memorial weekend (which is our five year wedding anniversary). She asked me if a couple's BBQ (she's calling it a baby Q) was ok and I told her that was fine. I can't even think that far ahead right now. 

On another note, I had a dream last night that we went in Thursday for the Antomy scan and they found twins.. fraternal twins run on both sides of my family and honestly that had been one of my biggest concerns because I'm already plus size... Four more sleeps until we find out which gender our peanut is..


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww gagrl twins are lovely if you have a helpful partner. Do they really miss twins though? I keep reading about how anatomy scans sometimes find twins, but having been scanned so thoroughly as many times as I have I just don't understand how someone could miss a twin.

My mom is also excited to do baby shower stuff. She wanted May 6th, but I told her I'm not having a shower at 2.5 months before my due date. We're both teachers/her friends travel in the summer so it has to be before their kids come home for summer/school lets out. Then we choose the 20th, but 29 weeks still made me uncomfortable. Finally landed on 6/3, 32 weeks. No concrete plans, I imagine we'll have it at her house. Haven't thought much passed that lol but maybe I should that's realistically 3 months... I'm a huge party city fan, they have kit decorating kits for $10 and supplement with either dollar tree stuff or their cheap stuff. There's a party supply store near my mom's for balloons. But food and entertainment.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I've heard that moms-to-be "aren't supposed" to plan their own showers. Is that some old fashion tradition? There's no way I'm letting someone else plan my shower. I only get one and I want it to be just how I want it. I'm currently debating between a nice shower with a green/purple colour theme (cuz I want the gender to be a surprise) or a vaguely Harry Potter one. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I think etiquette dictates someone should offer lol. Like I would never tell work to throw me something, but I know the Sunshine Commitee does and gives you a $50 target card. My mom and best friend offered, but tbh I'd rather my mom host. You're not supposed to ask people, they should offer. Usually if they don't, women plan it themselves and then someone might go oh hey let me take over. I think it's just like having a bridesmaid. They plan the party so it's one less thing the mom or bride have to do during a stressful time. It should be 4-8 weeks before you are due and guests should be invited 4-6 weeks ahead of time and rsvp two weeks before. But these are just generic rules you don't have to follow them. Most women I know aim for 30-33w because of how they feel so close to delivery and wanting time to take care of anything they didn't get at their shower.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm very thankful I've had almost too many people ask to help.. my mom lives in Florida so my mil is doing most of the planning but constantly talking to my mom via phone and FaceTime. My mil is a bit over the top and plans on having a chef there to make food and all that jazz. When my brother in law had their shower last year, there was about 80-100 people throughout the day and my mil made a huge deal of it...

Then four of my really good friends wanted to help as well so during the gender reveal party she plans on asking them if they would like to be involved as well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg 80-100 that's like a wedding! I don't even know that many people I would want to invite lol. But that's really cool of her to be so excited and so that for you guys. And super sweet that she is inclusive.

I'd likely be doing the detail planning because my high anxiety makes me a bit of a control freak and so I thrive on stuff like that lol. Or at least to have ideas to tell my mom I am thinking this so she has something to work with. I considered a HP theme because my due date is HP's birthday, but I feel like with my friends/generation HP is so overdone

In other news my bump is especially pointy today and I don't even lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9454.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I've had one friend offer to help, and she was actually the one who suggested an HP party cuz she's been planning an HP BDay party for her cousin (who's turning 30). I was worried a lot of people wouldn't get the references, but I also don't wanna have some boring-ass generic shower. I'm sure mom my will offer to help when she knows. My main concern is between the food and the room at my local legion, it's looking like I'll be spending like $500. And I'm due July 22, but I'll probably deliver late, so I'm thinking of having my shower either the Sunday before or after Father's Day.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah I bet once mom knows she'll jump at the opportunity to spoil you. It is usually a mom or sister I have noticed. But I hear you, if you're not careful things definitely add up. My mom is a great cook and everyone loooves her yellow chicken curry, but I'd rather it be catered so she doesn't have to work too hard.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

My mom makes a pretty good cheesecake, so I think I'll ask her to make one (or possibly 2) of those. And I'm sure she'll offer to cover some of the cost. And, if things go well, the father, and maybe his mom or dad, might pitch in a little too. I'm excited to plan it. : )


----------



## Girly922

I don't really know the etiquette of showers for second plus kids. I had a shower last time, although they are no where near as big over here. I may just suggest to my bff an afternoon tea with my girls or something instead. That way I can show that I'm not expecting anything (we've kept everything from DD) but still have a girly day before bubs arrives.


----------



## Weebles

Ugh, the whole thought of a shower stresses me out. My MIL wants to plan one in April which will not work with my schedule that month. She wanted it to be at my house.. ugh, even more stress! I almost don't want one, I don't really care to be the center of attention and I don't want people feeling obligated to buy something. Oh I don't really want one at all. I have three people I consider friends and one is a guy.. Everyone else would be family, coworkers, and maybe a few acquaintances?? Ugh! Poor them, poor me!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girly - I'm pretty sure that lots of people these days are having mini showers called "sprinkles". Just small get togethers celebrating the pregnancy, but without the expectation of gifts.


----------



## Mummafrog

Yes another second time mum here, I am assuming nothing is happening this time but you guys talking about it made me think my friends or family might arrange a little something :) I don't mind if they do or not really! Definitely not expecting any gifts or anything this time. I am looking forward to the time when people are coming to visit and meet the baby, that'll be special <3


----------



## Girly922

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Girly - I'm pretty sure that lots of people these days are having mini showers called "sprinkles". Just small get togethers celebrating the pregnancy, but without the expectation of gifts.

That's a cute little idea. I think it would just be nice to catch up with everyone before the craziness of the newborn weeks/months begins where I'm either too sleep deprived or continuously whipping a boob out to hold a conversation. :haha:



Mummafrog said:


> Yes another second time mum here, I am assuming nothing is happening this time but you guys talking about it made me think my friends or family might arrange a little something :) I don't mind if they do or not really! Definitely not expecting any gifts or anything this time. I am looking forward to the time when people are coming to visit and meet the baby, that'll be special <3

All this talk has got me wondering too. My best friend has told me I'm not allowed to plan anything during June as she is trying to organise something, and is chatting with my mum about it. I mentioned my mum to her as me and my mum already have a theatre trip planned in June. I assumed it was for a night away for me and my bff, but I'm now wondering if I'm wrong?


----------



## lesondemavie

Weebles - You could always do a coed shower. That's what I'm doing.

I also hate being the center of attention. My bridal shower was the most uncomfortable thing ever for me. I made it a travel theme, and I had a separate registry with travel related items for both my husband and myself since that's something we like to do. I explicitly stated that I did not want houseware gifts. I loved all the home gifts for my husband and I at the wedding, but I find the whole idea of a female only event where the wife alone gets gifts for the home archaic. He and I both work and we split the responsibilities of the home (actually my sweet man does more than his fair share). I would have loved to do a coed shower then or rather just an engagement party, not for gifts but just bc I love getting our friends all together and enjoying their company and I also love baking for everyone, but my husband said no, and my best friend just looked so happy planning the event for me that I didn't have the heart to cancel it all together.

I planned a coed baby shower for my best friend and it turned out so great. I planned it with her MIL and we chose a "baby boy under construction," theme. I baked pies and everyone had a wonderful time. Here are some photos: https://myalbum.com/album/6B1c7Id7uAbg. Her husband was skeptical and afraid it would be "too girly," but he had a big smile on his face the whole time and thanked me profusely afterwards. I'm hoping for something similar for our shower. The whole coed thing is great for me bc I can deflect some of the attention on to my husband and off of me :haha:

We are going to have our shower at the campgrounds across from where we live in May, and it's going to be a camping/adventure theme. I'd honestly rather be planning the event for someone else, but I'm trying my best to stay out of it. I go a bit mad with all the little details and the menu planning. I absolutely love it...but this time it's my turn to take a back seat and just enjoy.

Oh and my best friend tried to start planning my shower the second I hit second tri maybe even once I was past the point of our MMC around 8 weeks. She's just absolutely thrilled and so hopeful for us after the heartbreaks we went through last year. Sometimes I think she's even more excited about Charlie than me, but she's always been more emotive <3. I kept telling her to wait but now I'm unleashing the hounds :haha:. I've been working on our registries the last few weeks. There's so much it's overwhelming! DH and I went into 3 stores yesterday just so we could touch and feel some things, and drum roll...we bought our crib, dresser, and changing topper! We ordered it online late last night, so just waiting for it to ship and arrive now.


----------



## lesondemavie

A "sprinkle" sounds so lovely for 2nd+ babies just to get some friends together and celebrate no gifts.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ours will be a couple's BBQ.. I'm like you, I hate being center of attention.. even more so when I'll look and feel like a whale..


----------



## DobbyForever

I love baby sprinkles I insisted on throwing them. Every child should he celebrated, just get the couple something cheap like $10 pack of diapers or some bath wash. Stop whining and ceeeellllebrate lol

I have social anxiety so I'm not looking forward to it but it will be nice to know my baby is loved and has a village behind him :)

Leso congrats on getting some big tickets items!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm gonna have a co-ed shower too, but I love being the centre of attention (in case you couldn't tell by my alternative appearance). lol


----------



## Catalyst

A friend of a friend had twins last year. Found out during the 20 w.scan.... kind of "heres a girl.. and shes playing with her brother" 

I am not one of the women who wished for twins. Each early scans I have goten I have been thinking please just one please be ok pleasr just one.
Then when I saw the second heartbrat I was shocked. But ever since I have loved both and been so afraid that something will happen to one of them, still am. It has and will complicatr things but.I feel strongly it was meant to be and I sometimes cant believe they are two. Makes me tad nervus and afraid. Dh has been excited since he knew. I cant wait to meet them :) I am realy happy about it.. but wad never what I wished for :) hahaha but I am so glad I have known for that long and had time to think and prepair mentaly for the challenge. My MIL is a fraternal twin, twin brother. Dh grandma said when we told her the news (shed 90!) That she didnt know she was having twins untill during birth!!


----------



## second.time

Wow, I can't imagine being surprised with twins at birth! I know it must have happened more frequently in the days before ultrasounds. I love Call the Midwife and they have several plots involving surprise twins (or triplets).


----------



## Weebles

I was crossing my fingers for surprise twins at the anatomy scan. I want two more kids and it'd have saved the trouble of ttc again. I'm slightly worried hubby won't be on board and I really don't want to raise two only children. 

I love the idea of a coed shower and a BBQ is a great idea too. Maybe my MIL will take some hints. Something low key. 

Ps... Dobby, your "pointy bump" is cuuute.


----------



## 808malia

We are planning on having a co-ed shower aswell... My husband and a few friends of mine are going to plan my shower... Not much planned so far, waiting a bit longer before we get it all sorted out.

AFM- Carbs seem to be one of the only things that helps my MS now... And my MS seems like its getting worse as this baby is getting hungrier!!! bagels, sandwiches, pancakes, french fries, and applesauce are my best friends. I wake up every morning between 3-5 am and my stomach is so empty that it hurts and I have to eat something... Started keeping single serve applesauces next to my bed so I can just eat one when I'm hungy and I can go back to sleep for a bit. My pre-pregnancy weight was 238, I had lost about 8lbs but have put about 6-7 of those lbs back on, so I am about 236 right now. Here is my 20 week bump pic https://i65.tinypic.com/723pme.jpg


----------



## Weebles

Cute bump pic Malia! I feel a little guilty, I had planned to take weekly photos and haven't done so since I was 6 weeks! Well, other than the bump only ones to post here. New goal is one each trimester... I should probably get going on that.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Brutally honest moment here!!! I have my anatomy scan on Thursday at 9am and I feel like knowing what gender peanut is will make it that much more real. I'm a FTM (at 32) and although I'm very excited, I'm a bit nervous and freaked out that peanut is coming so soon.. is it just me?

Feeling huge on Fat Tuesday..
https://i68.tinypic.com/zjgfie.jpg


----------



## Weebles

Aww gagrl!

Nah, it's not just you. I get freaked out too, like, I'm not ready yet! And then.. I'm also wondering what I got myself into. Like, my son is old enough that he doesn't need a sitter, he pretty much takes care of himself with some nagging. Just a few more months and I can kiss all my free time bye bye. But than I'll have my baby to kiss! I'm scared of the adjustment I guess.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I feel the same way. This is my first so I can't even begin to imagine how life is going to change after the LO comes! I am excited too but I guess scared of the unknown and not able to control anything is really killing me!


----------



## second.time

You look great, gagrlin and malia! 

I'm less nervous about this baby than the first in some ways, but more nervous in others. I have to balance my 4-year-old with this one and I don't know how that will go. At the same time I've had a little taste of independence and now I'm losing it again. 

I had my appointment today and by their scales I've gained 13 pounds. The doctor didn't seem concerned. My blood pressure was low and there were no proteins in my urine, so it's not a sign of pre-e. He said by the 26-week mark they can gauge whether I'm gaining too much in a way that might give me a giant baby or something. Hopefully my GD test is fine and I can let go of some of this worry!


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm a first time mom, and I will be 35 by the time baby arrives. I'm mostly excited, but a bit nervous too. Anytime my DH starts to talk about his worries, I say good that means you care. Neves are a part of being a parent. If you thought it was no big deal, nothing would change, and you'd just have all the answers all the time - then I'd think something was wrong! :)

Beautiful bump pics ladies!


----------



## Maries_s

It's not you! I started getting worried a few weeks ago and I'm already counting down the day that I have left to prepare for the baby. Also, I'm feel the same way about the Anatomy Scan. Now that I know for sure what I'm having I feel more attached to this baby. 
Last night I received a package from my MIL and her mom and inside were the clothes to take the baby out of the hospital and a bunch of newborn clothes and I realized how tiny this clothes are in comparison to my LO's clothes. My DD daughter was a premie and I remembered the newborn size was a little big on her when she was born. I told DH oh my we are going to have a tiny human again soon. 

Lovely bump girls!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Everyday is Fat Tuesday for me. 

And I can't wait for my anatomy scan in 4 days to find out who's inside me and then meet them in another 20 weeks. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170228_113130_edit.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

There is definitely something growing in there Pretty! You look great, has anyone noticed yet?!


----------



## Mummafrog

Love seeing the bellies! I'll try and get one too when my new clothes arrive tomorrow :D bought some maternity pieces that are actually going to fit!

I definitely find the official 'half way point' a bit nerve wracking, I guess up until that point I still think I might miscarry, but after that point it's like.. this baby is probably going to come join the family!! And I start feeling more attached the more I feel them wriggle. 
Also dying to know the gender.. 6 days and counting. They better be able to see xD


----------



## PrettyInInk42

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> There is definitely something growing in there Pretty! You look great, has anyone noticed yet?!

Thanks, and that was post snack. lol

Except for the one woman at my work who said I looked a little bigger, no one's said anything. I had to wear a belly band over my pants on the weekend and, half of the time, it's too uncomfortable to have the button on my pants done up. lol


----------



## Girly922

Loving the bump pics ladies! I feel like I've popped overnight and have a huge belly now :haha: 

I joined a brand new prenatal Pilates class tonight which was great, I feel really good after it. I bumped into a girl I used to work with there so it was great to catch up with her, and find that our babies are due a month apart. 

Anomaly scan is next week. I can't wait to finally know that everything is okay, hopefully. I'm bonding with this baby, I'm just really scared of something going wrong still. I'm also a bit worried about going back to the newborn days while dealing with a preschooler. I won't be able to nap when baby naps like I could with DD, and DD has been potty trained for over a year now so I've forgotten what it's like changing nappies all the time. It just starts feeling a bit daunting.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Pretty, I gave up on pants about a month ago way to uncomfortable this my butt has at least doubled in size. You look great! You getting excited for your trip?

Girly, I am freaking about having my first I can only imagine what it would be like to juggle two. But I am sure it will all be great once LO comes. And you are almost at the halfway point, stay positive mama!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Pretty, I gave up on pants about a month ago way to uncomfortable this my butt has at least doubled in size. You look great! You getting excited for your trip?

Yup. My guy's cousin (who is going as well) wants to get together the weekend before we leave and work out details and timing and stuff. : )

March feels like there's so much happening... My scan on the 4th, first OB appt on the 6th, gift of life thank you ceremony (for my dad) on the 8th, food and games night (w/my guy's coworkers) on the 11th, St. Pat's Day on the 17th, Toronto ComiCon on the 18th, Tennessee 24th-31st.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Pretty - That sounds like a great month and before you know it we will be in 3rd Tri. Can't wait to hear your results on the 4th!


----------



## Girly922

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Girly, I am freaking about having my first I can only imagine what it would be like to juggle two. But I am sure it will all be great once LO comes. And you are almost at the halfway point, stay positive mama!

I'm probably not the norm here, but I found #1 a really easy transition. I of course had the 4am breakdown about 3 weeks pp when she wouldn't sleep thinking what on earth had I got myself into. But then I fell pregnant as soon as we bought our first house (prior to which we were living with my parents to help save our deposit, or were at uni) so we didn't get into a proper routine of anything before throwing a baby into the mix. Now we're settled, we have routines around nursery, my work, hubby's work. I know everyone says second babies just have to slot into that routine, but I'm kinda scared of the 3/4am breakdowns again when I know I've got to get up at 7am to take DD to preschool. 

Total tangent there, but you'll be fine. Life does change and you will have hard days, but the good moments are so big and so frequent (no matter how small they actually are in the grand scheme of things) you'll wonder what you ever did before this tiny person came along. Rose tinted glasses of the newborn days now. God, these hormones are like a rollercoaster! 

I know you're right about being nearly halfway. I'm feeling regular kick patterns everyday now so I know baby is okay in that sense, I just want to all clear of any anatomy or placental problems. Then I'll count down the days to V day. After that I will relax much easier!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Thanks Girly, very kind words.

I am scared of those 3/4 am breakdowns because I will be going back to work after 12 weeks and will have to be ready to go to work, drop LO off whether or not he sleeps. So I feel ya, I haven't even experienced it and I am already dreading it.

But I am soo looking forward to that feeling of him looking at me for the first time and having all the "First's"!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm still feeling baby very sporadically.. I'm sure we will find out Thursday if I have an anterior placenta and maybe that's why..


----------



## PrettyInInk42

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Pretty - That sounds like a great month and before you know it we will be in 3rd Tri. Can't wait to hear your results on the 4th!

Me too. lol. There is a chance I might not be told what I'm having at my appt though. The U/S clinic I go to has signs up saying patients will not be told the gender of their babies. If that's the case, I may not find out til my OB appt 2 days later. But I'll be watching the screen like a hawk for a penis (or not). lol. 

I was talking to a friend (who has a kid already) about how girls can be a little harder to determine cuz it could also be a boy with underdeveloped junk, but she pointed out that if they can see the brain and heart chambers, they can see a pair of ovaries and a uterus. 

And I'm a first timer too. AND you and I are due a day apart. We'll all be able to get through this together. If you're up for a 3am feeding, chances are some of us will be awake too and able to give you some support. : )


----------



## lesondemavie

Pretty - You actually cannot see the uterus and ovaries of a baby on an ultrasound. Here is a link: https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/pregnancy/articles/937337/is-it-a-girl-how-an-ultrasound-can-tell. I read it elsewhere on a more medical site but can't find it again right now. They look for labia not just the absence of a penis to determine that it is a girl. If you go to Follow The Hills on YouTube, their tech clearly points out the labia on their little girl at their anatomy scan. Go check it out so you know what to look for ;).


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Maybe they just have the sign up so women wont ask them, but secretly they do tell you one-on-one? Positive thinking :) I hope you will find out and its a girl!

Actually, my OB moved me up to July 22 so we actually have the same due date!!! We can be emotional wrecks together when baby wont stop crying!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good to know, leson.

And do you have any idea if you'll actually deliver on time, TTC? My mom has always told me women in our family tend to deliver late. When the Dr gave her her due date with me, she said "add 2 weeks to that" and I was 13 days late. If the same goes for me, I'm looking at possibly delivering in August. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lovely bumps!

My biggest fears are sleep and daycare. Next y at is my prob year, and so I'm scared of taking too much time off or sucking at my job =\. I got 6 hcg hrs of sleep last night and I was yawning and dragging and couldn't stand up lol. But I went by the daycare place after work because it has been 8 weeks and they never got back to me, and she was like the call center sucks and btw they may have told you we are waitlisted until sept but reality is it's a year! I was like ummm you are my only viable and trustworthy option in this area, a year is not going to work. So now I'm stressed about that and the $1900 a month

Excited we have so many anatomy scans coming up :)


----------



## Aphy

2 hours to go to my anomaly scan and getting nervous. Also was just reminded that I have to have a full bladder for this scan which is absolute torture for me. I hope all is ok as I still haven't experienced any movement yet...

It's really great having all of us roughly having similar schedules (scans, due dates etc) so we generally can freak out together or calm and encourage others who are a little later and ask questions and get reassurance from others who have already been through it


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy said:


> 2 hours to go to my anomaly scan and getting nervous. Also was just reminded that I have to have a full bladder for this scan which is absolute torture for me. I hope all is ok as I still haven't experienced any movement yet...
> 
> It's really great having all of us roughly having similar schedules (scans, due dates etc) so we generally can freak out together or calm and encourage others who are a little later and ask questions and get reassurance from others who have already been through it

I totally agree!! I'm sure everything will go great.


----------



## Girly922

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Good to know, leson.
> 
> And do you have any idea if you'll actually deliver on time, TTC? My mom has always told me women in our family tend to deliver late. When the Dr gave her her due date with me, she said "add 2 weeks to that" and I was 13 days late. If the same goes for me, I'm looking at possibly delivering in August. lol

I went late with DD so I'm expecting this one to come late too, I just really hope baby comes in July! I will however be declining all induction until I'm at least 40+16 or if baby becomes distressed/reduced growth. 

TTC, don't worry about the middle of the night breakdowns and work the next day. We'll all be here, and likely up at similar times to help each other through. With my birth group with DD, towards the end we made a Facebook group so it was easier to chat during those night feeds etc.

Good luck today Aphy! I'm sure all will be okay.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

A FB group would be good. : )


----------



## Weebles

I second a Facebook group!

My MIL just bought us a beautiful crib that comes with toddler rails. I absolutely looooove it. I had almost no help with my son at all so having support this time means the world to me.


----------



## Girly922

Are you ladies happy if I set one up? I'll then just need email addresses to add you each to it?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'd totally be up for a Facebook group!!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

FB Group would be great! Will be a little hard at first to put names with screen names, lol 

Doby - I am right there with you, I work in downtown LA and all the childcare has a 1 year wait period. And wow 1900/month, I thought 1200/month was bad!

Pretty - I know I am being overly optimistic with delivering on time. My OB says with your first you will most likely go over and it will be a long birth. I asked her what happens if my water breaks at work (I work 1 hr away from birth center) and she said get in the car and drive yourself to the birth center and I just have these images of me driving down the 405 and having to pull over and deliver my baby by myself.

Aphy - good luck, holding a full bladder is my worst nightmare right now.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm in for the FB group.


----------



## Girly922

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> FB Group would be great! Will be a little hard at first to put names with screen names, lol
> 
> Doby - I am right there with you, I work in downtown LA and all the childcare has a 1 year wait period. And wow 1900/month, I thought 1200/month was bad!
> 
> Pretty - I know I am being overly optimistic with delivering on time. My OB says with your first you will most likely go over and it will be a long birth. I asked her what happens if my water breaks at work (I work 1 hr away from birth center) and she said get in the car and drive yourself to the birth center and I just have these images of me driving down the 405 and having to pull over and deliver my baby by myself.
> 
> Aphy - good luck, holding a full bladder is my worst nightmare right now.

We'll have an introductory thread and file for screen names. :winkwink:

I would not advise driving in labour, especially after your waters gave gone. It is not the norm for waters to break before contractions start, although mine did, however my labour was 3.5hrs start to finish. Most of the time it's the contractions and the dilating cervix that break the waters.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Thanks Girly - I was imagining worst case scenario. I actually don't think I will go into labor at work as I plan to be taking two weeks off before EDD anyway. It was more my imagination getting the better of me! I have a very vivid imagination. lol


----------



## Girly922

Here is the link to the FB group. It is currently private so you can search it and request adding, but please message with your screen name so we can keep it to ladies from here. I'm Georgie Snow, and I should be visible as admin on the group :) 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/675107949335360/


----------



## 808malia

I just put in a request to join the facebook group, my name is Malia Johnson :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I just requested.. Karen. You should make it a secret group instead of closed.

No one on Facebook knows we are expecting so I don't want them to be able to see I'm in the group..


----------



## Girly922

I was going to change it to secret once most people had found it otherwise I'd have to add everyone by email addresses or friend everyone first. Lol.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly922 said:


> I was going to change it to secret once most people had found it otherwise I'd have to add everyone by email addresses or friend everyone first. Lol.

Ok. Let me know once it's secret then I'll rejoin.. lol. Again trying to keep baby a suprise.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I've requested but will PM you my name x


----------



## Girly922

I'm off to bed now so I've changed the group settings to secret. If you PM me with email addresses I will add you in tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Weebles

Hmm, I can't request to join. 

Kinda going back in the convo a little but my water broke before I noticed any contractions. And it broke at the mall. Yep. The mall. I hadnt felt any contractions at all but when I got to the hospital (with towels stuffed between my legs) I was almost 5 cm. I think the entire thing was only 5 hours, maybe 6, I can't remember exactly. I pushed for less than an hour. My son was early so he was a tiny little guy. I'm hoping to go full term this time but I'm scared about the size of a full term baby, lol. And I hope my water breaks at the hospital this time too as I don't want to leave another trail for someone to have to mop up!


----------



## Girly922

Weebles said:


> Hmm, I can't request to join

Sorry Weebles, I've made the group secret as I know some people haven't announced on social media and not everyone has their groups hidden. If you pm me your email I will send you an invite through x


----------



## second.time

My water didn't break until really, really far into labor. They actually had to break it manually. It wasn't exactly fun to have the amnio-hook in there. It actually took some force to break it. My body is bizarre. I always thought of labor as beginning with the big, sudden splash you see in movies and TV shows! It's still weird to me that I never had that. 

Weebles, I'm sure it would be crazy to have your water break in a public place, but that doesn't sound like such a bad labor! I wouldn't mind a six-hour labor.


----------



## DobbyForever

Weebles yay on the crib!

I love y'all but my fb is strictly family only/I'm super protective of it. Got too much furry laundry floating around ;)

Yeah daycare here is ridiculous. My mom would do it but I live too far from her now. I just tell myself that it's just for 5 years lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

What a day.

I got a call in the morning (while I was at work) from the OB's office, needing to clarify something in the files my Dr sent over. Before the receptionist hung up, I asked if she'd called my house first. She said she had, but no one answered and she didn't leave a msg. So, I told her not to call the house anymore cuz my mom doesn't know yet and she said no problem. Thankfully, it looks my mom still doesn't know.

And then, while I was at the gym (on an elliptical), a personal trainer came over to me and introduced herself. She asked what I was working on today and what my fitness goals were and I told her I just wanted to stay healthy through my pregnancy. She asked how far along I was and a few other things before saying if I wanted help with any exercises to stay fit, let her know and then she moved on. Considering I'm still trying to keep it quiet, I guess it's good that people still just think I'm fat. lol


----------



## thexfadingpat

With my son my water didn't break until he starting crowning. &#128514;
My labour was also only 6 hours. I was very lucky.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ok I requested to join again lol..


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Dobby - at least your mom offered. My mom told my DH that with the baby comes a nanny. So I know she is not offering any daycare help. I keep telling her a nanny is just too much for us at the moment but she keeps on insisting. 

Pretty - Oh, I didn't realize your mom didn't know too! I thought it was just the "babydaddy." Sorry, I do not know what you refer to him as. When are you going to tell your mom? That was definitely a close call but I don't think the nurse would have really given too much detail if your mom answered the phone.


----------



## Girly922

Pretty, I didn't realise your mum didn't know yet either. For some reason I thought you'd told her already. You're lucky she hasn't guessed, my mum was abroad for the first 6 weeks of my pregnancy. When she saw me at 7wks she knew straight away. Apparently from how tired I looked. 

We only have the option of paid childcare. Our closest family is an hour away. This baby won't have to go into childcare until very soon before DD is due to start full time school though so at least we'll only have to pay for breakfast club and holiday cover for her. But the baby will cost around £550 a month to have in nursery 3 days a week. Although with the exchange rate as it is currently, that sounds pretty good in comparison to what you guys are having to pay.


----------



## lesondemavie

Yea that's an excellent rate. It'll be about $900 a month for 3 days a week at the center that I like near here, and that's assuming that DH can work from home 2 days/week.


----------



## second.time

We'd found a center that only cost about $7k a year for five days a week (they were flexible, you could bring your kid in and pick them up any time, so we didn't always use the full five, or sometimes we'd leave him there for a few hours). 

We do live in an affordable area though ... pretty rural. And the daycare center was fairly no-frills. My mom was always on us to look for a Montessori or a Waldorf school. She's very into alternative private schools. I love those, but part of me balks at the price tag. Still, your kid's development shouldn't be something you skimp on.


----------



## lesondemavie

Everything is pricey around here in Southern California &#128514;


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

lesondemavie I am in Southern California too! I actually just moved here from NYC :)


----------



## Betty.Rubble

My waters broke with DD as I was being injected with pethadine at 2-3cm lol. I really didn't cope well to begin with.


----------



## second.time

lesondemavie said:


> Everything is pricey around here in Southern California &#128514;

I have family there and always hear the stories! I think my brother pays more for a room in a house than we pay for a whole house ... but it's such a beautiful area with so much amazing culture that I know you get what you pay for.


----------



## lesondemavie

second.time said:


> lesondemavie said:
> 
> 
> Everything is pricey around here in Southern California &#128514;
> 
> I have family there and always hear the stories! I think my brother pays more for a room in a house than we pay for a whole house ... but it's such a beautiful area with so much amazing culture that I know you get what you pay for.Click to expand...

Yea absolutely. My SIL sold her 3 bed 2 bath house with a good sized yard in Maryland for 50k+ less than the price we got for our little 2-bed condo! That last bit is so true though. It's hard to imagine living anywhere else. Where we live we get the best of both worlds. We're in an area that's zoned for animals so there our horses, goats, chicken, etc and lots of nearby hiking trails plus the kids go to this cute little K-8 with high ratings, and then it's just a 5 minute drive up to the convenience of the suburbs, great foodie restaurants, and 30-60 minutes to the culture of the city.


----------



## lesondemavie

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> lesondemavie I am in Southern California too! I actually just moved here from NYC :)

Hope you're enjoying it! I hear the culture here in the west is quite different! I'm also a transplant but just from CO, so always a westerner.


----------



## Catalyst

My younger son is im daycare. The learn many things, social skills, about many different things, songs, rimes and in the oldest group it prepares then for school by learning letters and so on. Lots of crafting, therea exercice and also lot of play. They start at agr 12-24 months depends on how big the playschoola are in the area and how many kidz they can takr in and how big each year is. Both my boys years are big classes.
So he is from 8-16:15 and gets breakfast, lunch and two snacks. We pay gor 5 days aweek between 320-335 dollars each month. One month during the summer it is closed and that month you dont pay.


----------



## Catalyst

My BIL wife lost her water just after she got out from the shower. If I remember right not long after the first contractions started and about 8-10 hours later her son was born.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

TTC and Girly - Ya, she doesn't know yet. Obviously, I love her and we get along decently well now, but she gets on me about stuff from time to time. I know if I told her, she'd have a ton of questions about BD (baby daddy)'s involvement and I wouldn't have any answers for her, or they'd be things she wouldn't be too happy to hear about. I'm also slightly worried she'd (maybe accidentally) say something to him before I could. So, I wanna tell him first and get his thoughts and then I'll tell her. I'm thinking I'll tell them on the same day though (April 2). I'm gonna get a frame that holds 4 pics from the dollar store and pick the 4 best shots from all my scans, put them in the frame, wrap it, and then give it to her and tape her reaction. My boss was actually just asking me about this today. lol

And a couple weeks back, my mom told me I looked tired, but also kind of like I was glowing. I'd just gone to the gym and done hot yoga that day, and I guess I was in some decent lighting. lol


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

It all sounds very well thought out to me. I hope the reveal is everything you hope for and I can't wait to hear how that goes. So many exciting things coming up for you!

I am sure she is right, you probably do have a glow. I get told that a lot too. :) I personally can't see a glow so maybe it's just something people say to make you feel pretty?


----------



## Maries_s

My water broke with my DD right after taking a shower and no contractions. I was 35w5d.


----------



## 808malia

I sure hope my labor is as quick as some of you ladies had!!! Kinda afriad that it will be terribly painful and long...:shrug:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well ladies.. is official. We are expecting our own little lady in July.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gagrl congrats on team pink!!!

Pretty wait your boss asked? Does boss know or just asking about it? I can't remember anything :cry:

Yeah daycare here starts 6w. I cried. So many cute babies lol. They have a 1 to 4 adult to infant ratio and supposedly do all sorts of developmental stuff with them. I just care it's super safe, codes for every door and enclosed/they will take my pumped milk/it's close to work. But man I am jealous of you ladies lol. NorCal/SoCal is insane. But like every Cali person has said as much as we could go but a mansion and have money leftover, there's just no leaving.


----------



## 808malia

Gagrl- Congrats on joining team pink!!!:pink:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks ladies.. we are still in shock. We were 99.9% sure peanut was a boy and had been calling her a he for 20 weeks... We both looked at each other and Im like.. "I think they messed up"...


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww just go to the cute girl section and the shock will go away lol. I wanted a boy so bad, and now I cry every time I see girl clothes send accessories because they are so cute and I can't buy them lol


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats gag! That's why I'm not bothering to guess at all. There is really just no way to know. If I was a betting woman though I'd guess girl every time...slightly better odds ;)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks, TTC.

Dobby - Ya, both my bosses (a married couple) and one of my managers know. As well as a handful of my close friends. That's it for now. Sorry, I know this is all confusing and crazy. lol

And congrats, Gagrl.

Less than 35 hours til my scan. ^_^


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol nw pretty sure you told me that but goldfish memory lol yay for scan!!!


----------



## Aphy

Congrats on team pink Gags! So happy for you and I am sure the shock will wear off soon!

Sorry I have been quite, things have been crazy my side with trying to sort out the new house and packing up the old one etc. My anomaly scan went well, no problems found! Doc was a little unsure at one stage about us remaining team blue but eventually he found it again and this time he took the time to show me properly so now I can also firmly believe that Kyle is staying Kyle! Weight was 340g and 139.4mm from crown to rump. I am so relieved that all is ok...

Good luck with your upcoming scan Pretty! 

I'm glad to hear that I am not the only one suffering from preggie-brain! This week I have been struggling to phrase my sentences properly cause words just evade me which of course my work colleagues are finding utterly hilarious!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks so much ladies.. I'm sure once the shock wears off we will be elated to have a little princess on the way. 

Aphy I'm so excited for you staying team blue! And that Kyle is healthy and happy.

Pretty- good luck on your scan, I can't wait to see how your little LR peanut is doing.


----------



## Mummafrog

So happy for you gagrl - my little girl has been so amazing, she has such gentle hands and is so calm and kind. I'm not girly at all as I said before but I love brushing her curly blonde hair and seeing how excited she gets about pretty dresses (although we've always had a range of clothes and colours to choose from), she loves them hehe. Girls language seems to develop earlier, of course a very general statement, but on the whole they tend to start chatting away earlier which is so fun hehe. 

I've had two very vivid dreams about the gender, one was that I had a clearblue digi you could pee on and it would tell you! And it was a boy and the other was at the scan and she told me it was a boy and I was so happy I couldn't stop crying.
I am starting to feel pretty sure it's a boy and I'm scared of the shock you've just had gagrl. It's just getting intense because we're so close to finding out (monday). Going away for the weekend which will help distract me. X


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Good luck Mumma. I'm glad we found out on our own before we do the gender reveal to our family on Saturday. We both were so quiet and literally just shocked when we opened the box, I'd have hated for our families to see that and think we were disappointed. We just had our minds set on a boy and we did not expect a girl. I started going through Pinterest to try and look a little girl things and I am getting more excited now. I found the most adorable onzie that says "daddy's little girl and mommys world" and I might have to snag that one.


----------



## Mummafrog

Yes, it's good to find out alone unless you literally have no idea/feelings about it. It just takes a moment to process as a couple. Disappointed is the wrong word, just having to rejiggle your brain about it all hehe. 
Aww that sounds lovely! My girl's first outfit was this beautiful, simple white one with tiny pink flowers. I scoured the Internet to find one that matched what I had in mind :haha:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mummafrog said:


> Yes, it's good to find out alone unless you literally have no idea/feelings about it. It just takes a moment to process as a couple. Disappointed is the wrong word, just having to rejiggle your brain about it all hehe.
> Aww that sounds lovely! My girl's first outfit was this beautiful, simple white one with tiny pink flowers. I scoured the Internet to find one that matched what I had in mind :haha:

That's a perfect way to put it..


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations gagr! Girls are awesome! I was really surprised DD was a girl when we had her because so many people were convinced we were having a boy. Like mumma said, girls tend to start talking earlier, DD never shuts up :haha: 

Pretty, I'm blaming baby brain for my forgetfulness too! I can't seem to remember anything these days. Lol. Good luck for your scan tomorrow! 

I'm glad Kyle is still a Kyle Aphy!


----------



## Maries_s

Congratulations on The girl Gagrl :pink: girls are amazing!! 

Pretty I hope your Anatomy Scan goes well tomorrow! I'm so excited for you, finally the day has come.


----------



## second.time

Congratulations, gagrlin! I can totally understand being a little shocked at first and wanting to process it. That seems to happen to a lot of couples! But I'm sure the excitement of having a little girl will hit you really soon.

Glad all is OK, Aphy. And Pretty, you're almost there.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks so much everyone. Just 23 hours to go. ^_^

As I've said, there's a decent chance they won't tell me cuz of the clinic's policy. I may have to wait til my OB appt on Monday morning, but I've been watching a lot of youtube ultrasound videos, so I believe I know what I'm looking for. I'll just ask the tech to linger in that area so I can get a good look. If I'm super unsure though, I'll just make a post in gender predictions. lol

I've got a few questions for you ladies though: Has anyone used baby sign language with their babies and has it worked pretty well? It's something I'd really like to try. Also, I know what DH means, but what's OH? And what's LR, Gagrl?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty, LR = typo from my stupid iPhone... Lol


----------



## Weebles

Girly, I just sent you a pm to joking the fb group. :)

Congrats on team pink gagrl!!

Pretty, how could they not tell you what you are having? I thought they usually asked if it was something that you'd like to know, so weird. 

Aphy, I've had them check to make sure my girl is still a girl after the anatomy scan too! 

Just wondering if you ladies are inviting coworkers to your showers...


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Pregnancy brain has hit me too, I never turn off the oven or stove. DH actually yells at me all the time for it. lol

Congrats Garg, there are a lot of pretty girl things out there. When we told my mom we were having a boy I could see the look of disappointment on her face! AND she told EVERYONE, like my entire family it was a girl and then at my uncles wedding he announced it was a girl too when it is actually a Boy everyone was so confused! Anyway, I think grandparents can have gender disappointment too but I am sure everyone will love the little beany all the same.

Can't wait Pretty to here how it goes! I don't know what OH means either?

AFM - I am booking my babymoon today, I am super excited! We are going to San Francisco for a week in March and eating our way through San Fran and doing lots of walking and seeing the sights. Since moving to California we haven't explored north of LA so we are super excited. Hooray for last vacation before baby!


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm only inviting the two directors. The executive director I've known for nearly 10 years, and I went to her baby shower. The clinical director is good friends with the ED, and I'm inviting her more to keep the ED company &#128518;. If I invited anyone else, I would have to invite everyone rather than draw weird lines, which would just be too much and I don't want them to feel like they have to buy me gifts.


----------



## lesondemavie

OH=Other Half


----------



## PrettyInInk42

TTC - They have signs up at the clinic saying they won't tell you the gender. My guess is cuz maybe the techs are less trained at determining those things. They're just supposed to take all the pics and measurements and let another more trained Dr give the final say. Better to wait and be sure than to guess and have it be wrong. There's another clinic I could go to (where I had my 8 week U/S), but their machine didn't print nice quality pics. Baby will be whatever it'll be, whether I find out tomorrow, Monday, or in July. But having crappy U/S pics would suck.

I'm inviting everyone from my work to my shower. We only have a dozen working there, so it won't be a ton of people if everyone actually attends.

And thanks for the OH clarification. : )


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I will be inviting a few of my co workers to my shower.. especially since it's a couples BBQ. I know all four grandparents will be elated because they all wanted a girl.. so im sure tomorrow will be a great day for them.. I just think we had ourselves so convinced it was a boy that when we saw the pink... We both were so thrown off.


----------



## lesondemavie

It would only be about a dozen for me too if I invited all other mangers but it's coed so that's 24 extra bodies and we already have about 80 people total on our list between family and friends (that's our number doubled assuming everyone has an SO and most do), and that's without us inviting all aunts/uncles/cousins.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh and that's not even counting the kids &#128517;


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Does anyone else feel weird about people having to get you a present at the baby shower? 

I don't even want a baby shower (this is my first), I don't really like the attention and I always feel awkward about the whole gift giving situation.

Also, I don't know if anyone will be throwing me one. Do I throw one myself? How sad.. lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

TTC - A while ago my mom told me women aren't supposed to plan their own showers. But I love to plan parties and how will my shower be just how I want it if I don't plan it myself? There's nothing stopping you from throwing your own shower.

If you really don't want one, there's nothing that says you have to have one. But if you do, and the thought of having to receive gifts makes you uncomfortable, you could always ask people to make donations to charities you like.


----------



## lesondemavie

I guess I see it more as "it takes a village." To me it's a community coming together and pooling resources for a family when they need it. I know my family wants to be there and wants to give the baby a gift (and will love to see pictures of the baby using the gift). As for friends it's more of an exchange, I went to their showers and gave them gifts when they had their kids (or I will in the future if they have a kid), and now we get to come together have some fun and celebrate my baby. Hence the whole feeling of it being a community coming together. Anyway some people show up without a gift, some people give small ones, some give big ones...it's all up to them and what they want to do. No expectations.

And yea someone else is supposed to host for you etiquette-wise, but that doesn't mean you can't help plan it.


----------



## second.time

I never had a baby shower, for a variety of reasons. I used to feel strange and embarrassed about it. It felt like not going to prom: everyone else was doing it except me!

But even though I didn't have a shower, a lot of friends and family sent gifts and love and well wishes throughout the pregnancy. I didn't end up feeling as lonely as I'd worried and my son had everything he needed. 

If you want one, I don't see anything wrong with throwing one yourself. Maybe make it more a celebration of the baby to come and make gifts optional, so you don't feel like you're just asking for gifts! Or, as prettty mentioned, ask for charitable donations. You can make it a more contemporary party by inviting people of both genders.


----------



## Maries_s

Doctor office posted my US results in their portal and said: normal anatomy with minimal pelvectasis seen.
What that h.. does that mean? The technician told me that everything look good. "So far so good" she said exactly and baby is healthy. :cry: now I'm totally worried and I don't know what to think or expect. My next appointment looks so far now. March 15.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Maries_s said:


> Doctor office posted my US results in their portal and said: normal anatomy with minimal pelvectasis seen.
> What that h.. does that mean? The technician told me that everything look good. "So far so good" she said exactly and baby is healthy. :cry: now I'm totally worried and I don't know what to think or expect. My next appointment looks so far now. March 15.

ThIs could just mean your baby has a little bit bigger kidneys then normal. No biggie, I'm sure everything looks great.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Would you maybe wanna do a meet and greet after the baby's born? My cousin and his wife did that cuz the U/S tech was unable to tell them what they were having, so they didn't know if they needed girl or boy stuff. My sister had a meet and greet as well, but cuz of different, dumbass, problem child reasons. Anyway, that would mean there's more focus on the baby than you.

In other news, I have a shopping problem. I just picked up this sleeper in sizes 0-3m, 3-6m, and 6-12m. Dear God, let this child be a girl. lol

Edit: Oh, also, for us first timers, look for sleepers with zippers. My friend (who already has a kid) says the last thing you wanna do at 3am after changing a diaper is deal with buttons.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170303_162745.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I am not sure yet about what to do regarding baby shower or if I someone will throw me one. If I was to do it, It would definitely by a "jack & Jill" style because I can't deal with all that pressure on me. But we will see.

Pretty - I heard that too about the zippers. That sleeper is super cute and if you can't buy stuff for the baby what fun is being pregnant! I love anchors, I definitely want the title guy in anchors!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

TTC - True. lol. I was kind of neutral about anchors, but then I got an anchor tattoo for my dad (a few years before he passed), and now when I see them, I think of him.


----------



## Girly922

I'm going to go back a bit here, we've been out all day. Pretty, you asked about baby signing. My local children's centre do baby massage, baby yoga and baby signing courses, and I did all of them with DD. The signing is basically makaton. DD didn't take to it at all, she was more interested in finding her words and has always been very forwards on her language skills (she's just learnt to write her name, major proud mummy moment. Lol). 
Saying that, my friend's LB had major speech delay due to glue ear that wasn't diagnosed until he was 2.5yrs. They just thought he struggled forming words and sounds so from 9m she started signing with him. He's now 4, has grommets and his speech is coming along amazingly, but he still relies on his signing for certain things. It really made their lives so much easier. For the right child, it's amazing. For DD, she just couldn't understand why I was asking her to do actions instead of the words that she wanted to learn.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Fair enough, Girly. If my kid finds it easier to just say the words, that's fine by me. As long as it's not something that'll stunt their development, it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## 808malia

A friend of mine did baby sign language with her baby boy and it worked out amazing for her and her kid. She started really early, so when baby was hungry or wet he could tell her with the signs. I am gonna try it with mine also and see how it goes... Hopefully it will go well:shrug:


----------



## Parkep

I dont think we will do a shower or anything. Would feel odd being the 4th. Even if its a different gender. 

Maybe a bbq just to get everyone together..


----------



## thexfadingpat

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Edit: Oh, also, for us first timers, look for sleepers with zippers. My friend (who already has a kid) says the last thing you wanna do at 3am after changing a diaper is deal with buttons.

Yes. Zippers are awesome. I'd also suggest getting footless sleepers once baby is a bit older. My son has big feet so even though the sleeper would fit, the foot part would always be too tight on him.


----------



## lesondemavie

Anyone else starting to feel the extra weight? I'm up 11-12 lbs now and my back/sit bones are really aching! I keep thinking...I'll probably put on at least 11 more. I mean baby only weighs about a pound right now, and I was 8lb when I was born. Hopefully my body adjusts as I gain and doesn't just keep getting worse!


----------



## Girly922

Oh no, definitely won't hurt their development. We started when DD was 6-7m and she said her first word around that time (dad dad) so I think that's why she didn't take to it. But some kids really do. 

As for footless sleepers, a really good investment for anyone planning to babywear. We wear from birth and you have to be careful that there's no pull on baby's toes once they're in the carrier/sling/wrap. So either a size up in the babygrow, or footless and socks.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Today is the day we get to reveal gender to our families.. last night we were at our best friends house (she and her husband are pretty convinced we are having a boy too) and they were asking about the ultrasound. DH is so used to saying "he" that he said something about how the baby was laying and was like "he....." So my best friend was like " we need to stop talking about this otherwise you'll spill it." So now they are pretty positive its a he. Boy are they going to be suprised today &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.


----------



## Girly922

Oh man, I bet their faces are going to be ace!! I can't wait to hear how the reveal goes!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Can't believe I've made it to the half way point. Appt in 1 hour. ^_^


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly I know.. especially once the piñata breaks and it's white and silver candy.. we are really going to throw them off lol.. 

Pretty..Eeeeeeee I can't wait to hear!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gagrl yes!!!! Lol that is going to be awesome. Everyone just knew I had a boy so it was like the lamest reaction ever haha. Hf!!

Pretty yes zippers are life. I find the button snapping therapeutic... in the day time haha I like the snap sound lol. Cute onesie! Can't wait for your update!

Forgot who asked but I lost weight for a couple weeks (3lbs) and it decided to just show back up and now my back is sore. Ignorable but mildly annoying lol.

Went to see Logan. I had to pee SIX TIMES just during the movie r_r and I wake up every morning to an angry tummy no matter what I ate for dinner. Which was sushi omg. Yum. I tried to stick to safe rolls like California and tempura shrimp but omg OMG I caved on some salmon ones. The place we went is super fresh, high quality fish and clean so I figured I could sneak a few. Then we went to this cute tasting room but I got third hand smoke so SO dragged me out of there so fast because "he was protecting his son" lol

Still not feeling movement. Still bummed about it. 2w2d until my next scan ugh


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Would you guys hate me if I waited til my OB appt on Monday to confirm gender? I can tell you kiddo is measuring 20w3d (3 days ahead) and 377g (13.3 oz) though.

Edit: I have a right anterior placenta.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170304_112109_edit.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20170304_112118_edit1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol no I won't hate you :p. Glad everything went well! What a (I'll leave out my guess) cute profile


----------



## Weebles

Girly, I sent you a message to join the fb group but I haven't gotten an invite. I'm not really sure how that works with it being private now but I would really like to join.

Very cute pic Pretty! Is that really only 12 weeks?

Gagrl, can't wait to hear how your gender reveal goes!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Shit, no, sorry Weebles. That's 20 weeks. Just changed it. My bad. lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ok ladies, I'm gonna come clean here. I was hoping to give myself the weekend to process this info, but I know the OB is gonna tell me same thing the tech did: It's a boy.

I've spent most of the afternoon trying to think about all the positives. I even decided to take a walk to my local mall to clear my head and run a couple errands (like take back the doll I bought), but half way into my walk home, I just broke down. Now that I'm home, I'm just sitting on my bed, wiping away tears as I type this. I know this reaction is a mix of hormones and expectations and uncertainties about the future, but I feel like shit. I spent most of last year grieving the loss of my dad, and now I feel like I'm grieving the loss of my daughter. And I feel like such an asshole cuz some of you are dealing the possibility of actual medical issues, and I'm bawling my eyes out cuz my baby has a penis. I hate myself for feeling like this, especially when I feel him move. He's counting on me to love and support and be there for him, but I'm an emotional wreck. I know I'll get past this and I'll love my son more than words can say, but I'm having trouble dealing with this right now.


----------



## second.time

Pretty, don't feel bad. I also had several weeks of random tears after I found out I was expecting a boy. It was hard to let go of that vision of a daughter -- and unlike you, I hadn't even bought girl clothes yet because I was 90% sure it was a boy, I was just holding out my vision of a girl. You've been expecting a girl all this time and this is a huge change for you. It's very hard and very emotional. There's nothing to feel guilt over. Just let yourself feel sad or disappointed or whatever you need to for the next twenty weeks. Then you're going to actually meet this boy and he'll be a person, your own little boy, and you'll adore him so deeply. But for now it really is tough. So many parents have experienced gender disappointment; you're far from alone.

Is it OK to say congratulations for a sweet healthy boy, though?


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I ditto second :hugs:


----------



## Maries_s

What second said ^^^
Pretty I'm sorry you're having this downside but you are not alone. I remember in my last group when a lady found out the baby was the opposite sex in her third trimester. She already had bought a bunch of baby things and of course was disappointed for a little bit. 

About me: I read a lot about what is pelviectasis and probably is nothing but it could be. For now doctor is going to have to monitor the baby and see if the problem fix itself otherwise is going to require more exam after the baby is born. Some case ended up with surgery but I think this is for severe cases. I am scared to death of what doctor is going to said and at the same time I'm hoping to receive good news. So now I'm waiting until my next appointment. I bought today the breathable bumper for the crib and a stuffed animal to feel better but I'm still sad.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks guys. 

So, I ended up crying myself into a little nap. When I woke up, I had a snack and I'm feeling better now, minus my puffy eyes. I'm starting to get used to calling him by his name (Alex) and wondering what he'll be like. How long will it take him to be taller than me? (I'm 5'5", his dad is 6') Will he be great at music like his parents? Will he be the Toronto Maple Leafs' first round draft pick in 2035? I'm still hurting, but this is starting to get a little exciting. 

He looks pretty cute on the inside, and I'm sure he'll be just as adorable on the outside. Here's a pic of his father and I as toddlers.

And thank you for your congratulations, second.
 



Attached Files:







toddlers.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

He's going to be a Canadiens fan :rofl: just kidding of course I love you


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> He's going to be a Canadiens fan :rofl: just kidding of course I love you

Not if his father and I have anything to say about it. :growlmad: Luv u 2 ;)


----------



## Maries_s

Pretty maybe when the times comes and you tell the father he gets excited because is a boy and baby is going to be a mini him. Like the name!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Maries_s said:


> Pretty maybe when the times comes and you tell the father he gets excited because is a boy and baby is going to be a mini him. Like the name!

I had that thought too. Here's hoping. Maybe if things go really well and he ends up really liking the kid, I can convince him to give me at least one more. And thanks.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty I'm so glad your starting to get excited.. I've been looking at Pinterest things trying to get excited about our little princess.


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations on your genders girls :)

And feeling of loss when you were so sure what the gender was us normal I think. Younhabe enviso ed the future in sertain way, gotten excited and planned and then suddenly it aint there anymore, all changed. The change it self aint bad but the one you saw ahead us gone. New ones here and it is as good just takes time to adjust to it.

I wad planning on going to my old toen last wednesday, winterbrake in my kids school. Planned on going out to dinner with my mom, ser my inlawd and such and also I have a relative that is a midwife at the hospital and she was willing to do an ultra sound to try give us confirmation on the genders.
Well me and boys were packed, everythings in the car, they started to watch something on their travel tv and I stopped at a store to buy some snacks for the trip. And as I fo that I call my inlaws to let them know I am leaving and get told my MIL is sick and fil feels off. I stay with them while Im there cause they have so much extra room. I call my mum but my parents dont realy have any sparr space for guests to stay and also both my brothers who still live at home are sick and she is feeling weird to. So.. I just had ti drive homr and takr everything out of the car. 
I cried for like an hour in my room!! I waso sad and disapointed about not going!!! And after I felt so silly that I cried that I cried litle bit more hahaha.
But now Im glad I didnt go, my sil is now sick to so it was obviusly contatius.

Sad thing is though Im not sure I will go to my old hometown now for months!! And also... about 4 weeks till our next scan.. will have to hold off more girly buys till then.


----------



## Catalyst

I know that.my ticker says 118 days till my twins will be here but since the doc says I wont go over 38.weeks around next weekend the counddown will be less than 100!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Catalyst that is so exciting!!!

Pretty I was thinking the same thing. He might be able to get more excited about a son since he can relate. Mine did that.

I wasn't going to ask him so I am glad he actually asked and offered to take me on a babymoon. He's sleeping now, but I found a lovely (albeit pricey) babymoon package for this cute hotel on the San Juan Islands. We've never seen wild orca, and my Alaska trip bombed there. So I'm hoping if we go right at my summer break, we can have a good chance. But I'm worried I'll be physically miserable since I will be 34 weeks =\. But my only break before that is spring and April is out of season


----------



## second.time

Dobby, you might want to double-check with airlines about being able to fly at 34 weeks! I have a trip coming up at 30 weeks and I think it will be totally fine, but some airlines are sticklers, apparently. I think 34 weeks is still well within the safe zone. And that trip sounds really dreamy. 

Catalyst, you're so close!

I'm glad you're feeling better, pretty. There are a lot of fun things about having a son. You can also find some cute boy outfits to help you get excited ... I promise there ARE cute boy clothes out there.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty! I'd fly American Airlines for the miles/to use my miles. They allow travel after 34 weeks with a doctor's form. Since part of the trip isn't over water (I think) then I don't need an exam to be done within 2 days for women 36w or later. I would do it just in case though. Plus, the flight is a non stop 2 hours from SFO to Seattle. They're mostly concerned about international, over water, or long flights (5+ hours).

Pretty there are tons of cute boy outfits. They may lack accessories but still f'adorable. And boys loooove their moms.


----------



## second.time

Two hours non-stop isn't so bad! Just the right amount of time to nap or watch a movie and then you're there!


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I forgot how close it is lol. If we do 1 stop, the total travel time is 5-6 hours but I'd rather shell out more money for nonstop and not be pregnant in the airport waiting hours


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling slightly better today, but it's still gonna take a while to sink in. I haven't really looked at boy clothes too much (cuz it's only been like a day since I found out), and I just feel most of it isn't as cute as girl stuff. I'm not into football or basketball or many superheroes. However, I've seen some cute Ninja Turtle stuff. I was/still am into TMNT, so I feel like that's something to bond over. And I was at a WalMart today, looking at boy onesies and saw a navy blue one with a big red anchor that said "Mommy is my anchor". And I thought, "you know what.. ya, I am your anchor and I will always be there and love you no matter what". Unfortunately, I was out with BD, so I couldn't get it right then, but I'm gonna go back tomorrow and pick up one in every size they have, as well as exchange the sleepers I've already bought. I'm nowhere near over this, but I'm taking baby steps (no puns).

Here's a pic of a shirt I treated myself to yesterday. It's SUPPOSED to be a shirt, but I feel like I could throw on a pair of shorts and wear it like a dress (and I just pushed out my stomach for effect, lol). It was also $60 originally, but I got it for $37, after tax. And this is what I will present to my mom when I tell her I'm pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1488732171156.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 16









IMG_20170305_111947.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

Cute shirt! And cute frame!!! Your mom will love it! That onesie sounds adorable! I'm glad you're adjusting. Little steps. :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Cute frame! Any mum would adore that! 

As for cute boy clothes, I love all the little dinosaur prints and the band tees. It's so hard to find alternative girls clothes sometimes. I don't do pink or frills but DD spends a lot of time in dungaree dresses and skinny jeans. DD is massively into Disney princesses right now though so is constantly insisting on dressing up as repunzel.


----------



## second.time

I don't love sporty stuff either. I like clothes with dino/animal themes (foxes, whales), or things like pirates or space ... a lot of my son's clothes aren't really themed, they just have cute stripes, interesting patterns, plaids, etc.

The anchor onesie sounds sweet! 

It's especially easy to find more neutral stuff for newborns. I have a lot of newborn clothes with sweet duck or lamb themes. I'm looking for a home-from-the-hospital for this baby. 

Has anyone used a Leachco Podster? It had such good reviews I thought it might work as a place for the baby to nap or rest when he's not being held.


----------



## Mummafrog

Hey all :) 
Glad you're finding ways to feel better pretty. 
I have my dd's baby clothes and a bag of boy's clothes the neighbour gave us so this baby will be wearing it all regardless of gender :haha: 

It's our turn for the anatomy scan tomorrow.. I'm lying in bed with my toddler (we got back from a long drive tonight so she settles with me) unable to sleep, the anticipation is killer. I will update you all asap! I just want to hear it's all ok and growing well. Hubby just doesn't worry like this, he's just excited, bless him. It helps to remind me to calm down haha. X


----------



## Maries_s

It's normal to start feeling BH already? I'm getting worried this pregnancy is going to end in the same way as my DD.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty I'm so glad you're getting used to the idea.. Your little boy is going to love you so much!


----------



## lesondemavie

Marie - I read that BH can start as wary as 21 weeks. No need to worry.


----------



## second.time

Maries_s said:


> It's normal to start feeling BH already? I'm getting worried this pregnancy is going to end in the same way as my DD.

I had a few last night. With my first pregnancy I remember having them so strongly at about 27 weeks that I ended up in the hospital overnight just to be safe. My son was still born right on his due date. I think they may start sooner with subsequent pregnancies too? Or at least you notice them more.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks again, everyone.

I'm starting to feel like I kinda overreacted yesterday, but I also know if I'd kept my feelings to myself, I'd probably feel worse. I'm gonna talk to my OB tomorrow morning and see what she has to say. 

I've been looking at more boys clothes and some of it isn't too bad. Like I said, I definitely like anchors and Ninja Turtles, but I'm also liking stripes, anything green, frogs, koalas, and anything with reference to "Mommy". Not really a fan of monkeys, dogs, and I'm pretty hesitant about buying anything with "Daddy" on it. But I know there are lots of cute options. I bought a bunch of stuff for my nephew when he was a baby and toddler.

And I'm thinking about Halloween and ComiCon costumes possibilities. Poison Ivy/Batman, Sally/Jack Skellington, Cruelle De Vil/Dalmation puppy, Harley Quinn/Joker.

Slowly getting excited.


----------



## Weebles

You did not overreact at all! Gender disappointment and the love you have for your child are two totally different things. I think it's important to be honest and work through it which you are doing. I've seen some pretty cute boy things with dinosaurs and monsters on them. And don't boys get some darling accessories as well.. Ties, bow ties, sweater vests, and hats! They get adorable little hats!


----------



## Girly922

Good luck today mumma! 

You didn't overreact pretty, you just needed time and the fact that you're starting to get excited over him being a boy is awesome! 

So yesterday I really struggled with crazy amounts if bloating and trapped gas. It made me nauseous, it woke me in the night with pains. But worst of all, it meant I struggled to feel baby's movements. I still felt a couple, but I rely on feeling his/her movement to calm my worries, and I know there's no point speaking to my mw about reduced movements until at least 24 weeks as baby is still so small.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Pretty - I don't think there is such this as "over reacting" in pregnancy. I know I am overly emotional most of the time. I have been looking at little boys clothing too, I like animal prints for him but haven't bought anything yet. And love all the comicon ideas, I hope my LO is more into that stuff as my DH hates all the superhero/sci-fi stuff.

Side note, What do BH feel like?


----------



## second.time

For me Braxton Hicks are like painless squeezes. It feels like pressure and if you feel your uterus, it's gone harder than usual. Usually my bump is fairly 'squishy' but during BH I can feel that it's really firm and contracted. I think for some women it's accompanied by period-like cramps too.


----------



## Maries_s

My BH feels like my belly puts very firm and contracted. My first OB told me that if my belly feels very hard in 4 points around my belly button it was a BH. They are painless but when you are getting closer to your due date the the sensation could freeze you a little bit.


----------



## 808malia

Pretty- Congrats on your little boy!!!:blue:

Leson- I can feel the extra weight! Mostly it feels like I'm carrying a rock around with me in my stomach! lol :haha:

Dobby- I'm sure the fish you had was fine... In Japan the women eat raw fish regularly as part of a healthy pregnancy diet! I live in Hawaii where the fish is very fresh, and I had a few bites of poke(raw tuna seasoned with onions and sesame oil) a few weeks ago and I'm fine, I just try not to eat it often. They say if you drink hot tea with it, that it makes it safer? Not sure if that's true... But I had hot green tea with mine.


----------



## Weebles

I haven't had contractions yet this time but I remember BH being uncontrollable and painless. My stomach muscles would contract and tense up, almost like they were reacting to getting zapped by electricity but without any pain. 

Mummafrog, I'm so glad everything looked good on your scan but how annoying to have to wait to find out the gender! Hopefully they'll see next time!! 

As for me, I've been super emotional and hungry and it just isn't a good combination. My son has been in an argumentative mood lately and that hasn't helped things either, argh! Good things too though! I've spoken to my boss and she is willing to let me adjust my start time once I come back from maternity leave so we won't need a sitter at all AND she was supportive of me dropping my hours down! As I won't likely get a day position for a few more years this is hugely important to me! Oh, and I have another scan tomorrow as the time to start them every other week has begun. Yay! I can't wait to see her again!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I've been getting the odd BH - bit crampy and tight. Dehydration makes them more likely to happen.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

So, I had my first OB appt today. It was all pretty standard and the nurses seem nice. And it turns out the women who is gonna be my OB was my sister's OB nearly 5 years ago. I was told that everything looked fine on the U/S and it was still a boy. When I went into work (slightly late cuz of the appt), most of my female coworkers were asking where I was. I said "the Dr's" and they were all like "why? Are you pregnant? hahahaha" and I just said no and laughed with them. I really hope I'll be able to hide it for another 4 weeks.

I took back all the onesies and sleepers I got from WalMart and picked up some boys stuff. I'm feeling kinda "meh" about boy clothes again. I know there's gonna be a lot of back and forth when it comes to me dealing with this.

Speaking of which, of the few people at work that know, none of them asked me how my U/S or OB appt went. Which is fine by me. I'm not really in the mood to talk about it with anyone I know. I did however get a FB msg from my friend (who's also pregnant) asking how it went cuz I told her I wanted to wait til Monday to say anything. However, several weeks back she invited me to a secret FB group that her and some of her girl friends have. There's like a dozen women. Some of them I know well, some sorta, and a couple barely or not at all. I announced my pregnancy to the group, but that was all I said. Then, a few days ago, my friend made a post saying how she was hoping to be team blue and asked if I was still hoping for team pink. I replied saying I wasn't sure how the U/S would go, but regardless, I wasn't gonna be making a public gender announcement (I was gonna tell her though cuz she mentioned she has a bunch of boy and girl clothes and if we were having different genders, she'd give me whatever clothes she didn't need). Now I'm feeling kind of pissed at her for saying that when it was in no way her place to say anything. There's a lot of shit going on with me both physically and personally that I have no control over. But I do have the control to decided who I tell and how much I share. I just feel hurt and betrayed and kind of embarrassed cuz everyone in the group will be waiting and hoping to hear I've had my girl, but it'll be a boy instead. Half of them are moms, so I'm sure they'll be sympathetic, but I would rather have had them think that I didn't have a preference. I msged her letting her know that it was not ok that she told everyone and I'll let her know if I need any of the clothing shortly before my shower (in June). She replied, but I've been too nervous and upset to even read it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170306_204120.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20170306_204203.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mummafrog

Thanks all, yes baby was cheeky and shy at the scan! I was quite upset and wanted to get a private one but I've calmed myself down and made peace with waiting three more weeks to know. I've decided to find it exciting and I quite like the time where I don't know, just bonding with the baby as a little wiggly being inside me. The sonographer showed me how baby is lying with head down and feet up at the top and I'm getting the hardest boots near/around my belly button! They make me jump, I can't believe something so small has such a hard kick. 
(But remember people who haven't had babies before you'll have thicker muscles which make it feel different). 
Hubby has been trying to feel and he would if he got his hand their in time but baby goes still every time he tries of course :haha: 

I bought some vests yesterday because we don't have many and also new clothes for my gorgeous big girl <3 she chose a little comfort blanket with a teddy attached for the baby which is so sweet and she can bring it to the baby when she first meets them. 
My excitement is so much bigger after the 20 week scan because I start feeling safe that the baby is okay and very likely to come home with us. It's such a lovely feeling. 

Ahh pretty it must be hard.. I was so careful to say I had no preference, even at times when it was a bit of a lie, I don't want people being disappointed for me or anything so I understand your feelings x


----------



## Girly922

Pretty, that's not cool that she wrote that. It's one of the big reasons why we don't tell anyone our gender preferences, although I can't say I have a preference this time. My boss does though, he's really hoping this baby is a boy for me because he thinks I should have one of each like he and his wife have, and probably hoping we don't have a third :haha: 

Mumma, DH has been having trouble feeling this baby too as baby would go quiet at his touch but last night he finally felt a kick. He's happy now. Lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm torn. I don't think that offering you tons of free clothes was inappropriate. It was very considerate. And while it may have bothered you that she did it so publicly, unless you told her from the get go you were keeping your girl preference a secret she can't read minds. It's fair to be upset and speak to her about it, but that's like getting mad at a puppy for peeing in the house. They don't know any better.

Afm in a pissy mood. Still not feeling movement which is playing tag with my anxiety disorder. Two more weeks until my next scan. SO moved in which doubled my housework and, while he says he will help, not in the mood to ask. Another coworker made an inappropriate comment about my baby bump bringing the total to five bitchy comments in two weeks. Sex is excruciatingly painful despite all my books saying this is supposed to be the best sex of my life. I just want to lay down and cry


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Come to Canada, Dobby, and you and I can lay in bed, feeling sorry for ourselves together. No homo. : P


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby.. I am in the same boat. I feel flutters occasionally but the sonographer told be my placenta is right on top so I won't feel much until the baby gets bigger..


----------



## lesondemavie

Ladies I have an anterior placenta and this is my first (to make it this far) and just now at 22 weeks am I feeling powerful kicks that make me gasp like mumma describes. This morning it felt like baby was doing rolls...but I bet I'll go all day without feeling anything...probably a combo of baby sleeping and just being too distracted to notice. I feel it the most when I'm in bed with my hand on my belly really focusing. Before I would just feel a kick now and again...now I'm starting to feel other movement too. I know the days I go without feeling much just kill me, but baby is growing bigger and stronger and soon we'll all be telling the babies, "not now!" DH and I saw Logan this weekend and just as someone took a claw to the abdomen baby kicked really hard. It was the strangest sensation it made me yelp. Then last night after a bad vomiting episode I was in bed still feeling really sick and baby kicked stronger than I've ever felt before. I just wanted to cry. I've been wanting these strong kicks for weeks and weeks, but last night I just wanted to feel better. This is after I sobbed happy tears while watching the little girls and boys on Masterchef baking and cooking. I asked DH if he thought Charlie would bake with me and make homemade pasta with us etc and he said absolutely and I just sat there teary-eyed in magnificent disbelief. After the year we had last year, I just can't believe how lucky I am to be a mama and it's still sometimes hard for my heart to trust that I'll be holding my baby in July <3...and also hormones :haha:


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Pretty - People at work, I think, only remember to ask you how you are feeling or how your doc appts went when they see you and remember. No one at my work asks me, let alone acknowledges that I am pregnant, which is also fine by me I don't want to talk to them about it anyway. As for your FB friend, she probably just thought she was being nice and blew your cover because it was an exciting announcement, but I understand it was your announcement to make and not hers. I hope you are feeling better, what helps me is to get out and work out. 

Dobby - Sex is excruciating for me too! And the worst part is I want it all the time but then it just hurts when we start. I am happy you and your OH are working things out, that is exciting he moved in. Can you get a cleaning lady to come and help with the housework? I refuse to clean because I work crazy hours plus my commute is horrible and I will not spend my free time cleaning the toilets. So me and DH split a cleaner to come once a month.

lesondemavie - I'm sorry the kicks hurt. Everyone tells me to be thankful I haven't felt them yet, but I cannot wait. And you are too cute with your hormones and crying at the master chef kids. Love the name Charlie! 

AFM - I am so excited to see the little guy tomorrow, I have my Anatomy Scan. I already know it is a boy I just want to see him. I have been so self-conscious lately. I feel so unattractive and big and it doesn't help that DH and I haven't been intimate in over 2 weeks. When I approach the subject he says he doesn't need it and has a connection with just being with me and talking. But then I get all paranoid because what man doesn't want sex?! Anyway, he is going home to NY for a week in April for work and I have all these crazy thoughts in my head like he is going to meet up with an ex-gf or something. I told him my worries and he said he would never and that he is mad at me for thinking like that and how would I feel If he said that to me. So I think it is just my emotions/hormones getting the better of me here because I am not usually like this. Sorry for the book, needed to vent.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Alex is being very kicky today. I wish he'd be more active at night when I have time to feel it. But he likes to move when I'm moving, like at work or the gym.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha pretty I love you. And I love that a- Alex is moving and B- you call him Alex :)

Ty ladies. I know my movement will come but some reassurance would be nice so kick harder damn it! But then I bet I'll be miserable when I start feeling it lol. Lose-lose haha. 

Ttc :hugs: definitely know that feeling. I'm glad you opened up to him. Communication is the key. It is definitely not you. He's probably just stressed/thinking about other stuff. I'm normally a horn dog but tbh just cuddling with SO is enough. I don't even need sex anymore. I just go through the motions to keep him happy but with all this pain it has me worried too no matter how much he reassures me. We also had a few tears last night for the same convo :hugs:

As for a cleaning lady, I'm too territorial of my house and dogs to let someone in my house. I barely let friends over. Just family. I'm weird lol


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww dobby I'm sorry you're having a shitty time :( definitely get house work help if you can in any way afford it. Darling don't ever have sex if you don't want to, it's not good for you emotionally or the relationship. If you do want to but it hurts then that sucks arse xD maybe you'll need to try some lube and extra foreplay while pregnant? We have a much higher blood supply to our genitals when pregnant to help them stretch during birth and it can feel very weird/sore, I've been feeling swollen down there from it.

It's so sucky waiting for movements and I hope me talking about it isn't annoying anyone. It changed quite suddenly from feeling something vague every couple of days to now feeling like there is a baby in there every day. It's much earlier for me this time than the first pregnancy. 

The hospital shifts are getting hard and my scrubs are tight.. but people usually tell me to sit down more :p my pelvis is feeling a lot better, it was definitely hormonal like the sickness so I'm getting some relief from that. Still getting a numb left thigh when I sleep from a trapped nerve though :haha:


----------



## Weebles

My scuba are getting tight too mummafrog! I have them pulled down low like it's the 90's and wear a long tank under my top but it's starting to hurt when I sit down. And I'm sitting down a lot more too. I definitely feel like I'm slowing down and that's no good. I'm really really looking forward to maternity leave! 

Had my check up this morning and baby girl is doing good. Ive gotten a lot comments about how active she is from multiple techs. Sometimes it takes a few minutes for them to get her heart rate because she just moves toonmuch. I'm not sure if she's really just super active or if they're just making conversation.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww weebles glad she is doing well!

Mumma you are not annoying at all! I love hearing about everyone's little one, even if I might not experience the same things at the same time. Nice of you to be considerate though <3


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh ttc they don't hurt! There was a week when the cartilage was ossifying and it felt kinda like someone was jabbing me from the inside with a pen, but the baby is gaining more padding (fat) now so it doesn't hurt at all. It's more just surprising how much force you feel all of the sudden. I don't mean that you should be thankful to not feel it yet. When you feel baby it will be wonderful, even when it's surprising or inconvenient, even if it does hurt. I just mean that a few weeks ago (at 19 and 20 weeks) I was saying the same things, and feeling sad/jealous about baby movements. I still do on the days when I don't really feel much at all, but wow it's amazing how fast things change and I know you will all be basking in that moment before you know it (even if it ends up taking a bit longer for it to happen).


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby - I meant to say that sex hurts for me too. My bff went on and on about how amazing sex is when pregnant, but I just feel raw after even with lube and DH being gentle. It's so strange bc my libido was way up for a while and I feel lubricated down there, but maybe my cervix is just more easily irritated regardless *shrugs*. 

Going to overshare here a bit:

Spoiler
I've had my ups and downs with sex, and as someone who has also struggled with anxiety I can definitely relate. I went through a big rut a few years into our relationship just from anxiety and stress at work, and during that time I still did it for DH anyway which was really the worst thing I could do. Sex became so awful, so unenjoyable when before for years with DH it was great. It became all about DH's pleasure, and for me it just hurt and felt awful and I hated it. DH got in some bad habits too...forgetting foreplay and just doing what felt good to him. Because of all of that, the rut lasted well beyond the stress at work. I'd start to feel anxious anytime he initiated anything...almost like a victim of sexual assault which has never happened to me ever thankfully and when I came to that realization I knew I had to speak up and work on this with him. I think at one point I even told him to just stop in the middle of it because I just couldn't take it anymore...but it felt so bad doing that bc he just looked so hurt when I did. It took a ton of talking and communication (it's probably so annoying being married to a psychologist &#128518;), but it got so much better with time. It was so hard to talk about without hurting his feelings in the beginning but we got there eventually. I told him that I needed that power to stop if I needed to without him taking it personally or looking hurt that he just needed to understand that this was something I needed to work through. I started being more direct about what felt good and what didn't too. In the beginning, we just went back to making out until I could do that without feeling anxious. In retrospect, I wouldn't have just let it go on for so long. It just was so much harder to undo the damage later. So now that I'm having trouble with sex again, I'm just talking about it with DH from the get go, and it's so much easier to talk to him about it now than it was before. It means we're not having sex as often for now, but I trust we'll figure it out and move forward and it won't be nearly as hard as it was in the past. *sigh* I know your relationship is a little more complicated right now, but I would highly encourage you to figure out how to open up about it and not just do it for his sake. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo sorry let me clarify he is is no way pressuring me to have sex. Trust me, I have been assaulted far more times than I care to remember and this is definitely not that. It's more like I can just tell he wants sex. He knows and is supportive of not having it if it hurts. He always asks and has turned down sex knowing it hurts. I just feel jipped. And I hate not being able to please him that way. I know I can do other things, but it isn't the same. He's even said if we can't have sex until after I heal from birth, he/we'll be fine. I just hate this. He tells me all the time he appreciates me and all that I do despite working ft and being preggo. Just blah


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh my DH wasn't pressuring me before either, but it sounds like you have talked with him about it which is great. I didn't get that bit before. I just know the more you pair sex with pain the less you'll want it even after all this.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah my urge to have it has gone out the window. I was hoping the first time it hurt was just one off, but once we tried again the other day I just knew in my heart the pain wasn't going to get better. I'm going to try some artificial lube next time. I feel like I'm still producing my own but Idk. Anything ingredient wise I should steer clear from? I usually buy a water based natural one.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> Haha pretty I love you. And I love that a- Alex is moving and B- you call him Alex :)

Well, it's his name. Gotta get used to calling him by it. lol

Afm, when it comes to sex, BD and I really haven't had it lately. Like, literally the last time we did it was the night I got pregnant. He went down on me once in 1st tri, but that's been it. Neither of us has really pushed to do it. He likes to cuddle and grab my butt and boobs, but none of it has lead to sex. One of us also usually passes out on the couch before we actually go to bed (mainly him, lol). I'm kind of interested to see if it's actually as good as some women make it out to be.


----------



## Girly922

Sex just isn't on the cards here at all. I feel bad for DH because I know he wants to but he respects that I don't. My anxiety is just too high to relax enough to get into the right mood. I'm hoping that will change before baby gets here as I know it'll be a while after birth before I'm ready to go again.


----------



## lesondemavie

The water-based lubricant should be fine Dobby. Your cervix does a pretty good job of staying closed tightly and keeping that all away from baby. I just used some of the preseed we have left from ttc, but like I said it still hurt. I might try a bit more next time, but like I said I have a feeling that for me it's maybe an irritated cervix issue rather than a lubricant issue.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I've been very dry during pregnancy which is complete opposite of what I usual am.. I use a water based lubrication but I'm still a little sore the next day. My dh said he really enjoys it though because I feel like a virgin to him lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Gag SO says the same thing about how tight it is. Which is hilarious because after all the first tri transvag scans I had it was loose as goose


----------



## Maries_s

Sex here is not so often like it used to be after having my daughter. However, is been very good when we managed to do that (now in second trimester because in the first trimester I always freak out). However, we use lube every time because I never lubricate well and I haven't had any problem with the lube (we use one that bought in Whole Foods an claimed to be very natural).


----------



## Betty.Rubble

OH thinks I'm tighter and wetter since I've been pregnant :haha: I've been quite horny with hormones so we probably do it 2-3 times a week. Sometimes it is uncomfortable but we change position if that happens.

Such a shame some of you ladies can't enjoy it at the minute :(


----------



## Parkep

Ugh i cant get in the mood to save my life. Even when i want to for OH lol. Usually with my girls by now I have strong urges lol. Poor OH was hopeful for that to happen again. He always has a very strong sex drive. Ive never been able to keep up, except when pregnant with my girls for like a month haha.


----------



## Mummafrog

I'm glad no one is being pushed :) 

I'm rarely in the mood but when I do feel up to it then it's very nice. 

Work is so hard and uncomfortable, jesus. I really don't want it to be hard already :( I need to keep working till at least 30 weeks. My spd is fine now but I just start aching everywhere and get easily dizzy and faint and have to keep sitting down, feel useless. I always take it back to me being overweight in my head and think it's my fault. Sorry about the whinge x


----------



## 808malia

My husband and I didn't start having sex again until just a few weeks ago, just too scared about having another miscarriage... But we have always been very affectionate and snuggly with each other, so waiting just felt like the right thing to do. But now that I am feeling better (mostly) we're back in the game :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

SO got a new job today, his dream job, so hopefully my lady bits will cooperate lol


----------



## Maries_s

DobbyForever said:


> SO got a new job today, his dream job, so hopefully my lady bits will cooperate lol

This is such a great news! Congratulations to your SO


----------



## DobbyForever

Got my screening final results back 
Downs 1 in 1800
Trisomy 18 is 1 in 100,000
SCD is 1 in 10,000
And negative for open neural tube defect
So overall low risk results


----------



## 808malia

dobby- Great news!!!:happydance:

AFM- I am craving homemade cookies!!! Might have to make some tonight... Maybe chocolate chip?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby that's wonderful congrats. Anyone else already dealing with ankle swelling?? My ankles are already puffing up &#128532;


----------



## second.time

Good news all around, dobby!

My appetite for sweets is pretty bad lately. I watch the Great British Baking Show and it's like psychological torture.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good stuff, Dobby.

So, this morning, I was getting dressed at BD's place so that he could drop me off at home on his way to work. He saw me for a second with my top off and was like "Oh man, what's wrong with your nipples?" cuz they are noticeably darker, kind of chaffed at the moment, and large enough that they're starting to "eat" the beads on my nipple piercings. And I was like "Oh, I dunno. They don't hurt though." lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man the nipple struggle is real. Hopefully he doesn't catch on. Sorry they are chaffed :(


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks, Dobby. We got together again last night and before we went to bed, he asked how my boobs were. lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Thanks, Dobby. We got together again last night and before we went to bed, he asked how my boobs were. lol

Have you thought about when you are telling him?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

The current plan is to tell him the day after we get back from Tennessee (Sun. Apr 2). Oh, I also had a dream that Alex was kicking me slowly and hard and I would push back on where I felt the pressure, like a game. : )


----------



## Weebles

Lol, I used to play that "game" with my son. It hurt! I had a dream I gave birth and she was a puppy. I must have been semi lucid as I was horrified and kept thinking it wasn't right meanwhile my husband was as happy as could be with our new puppy baby. Eventually she turned into a real baby and once that was resolved the dream ended.

And holy crap! No way this kid is the size of an Oreo package!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Mumma  What is SPD? 

Dobby  What a great week for you, Baby is healthy and Congrats to SO on the new job! 

808  dont get me started on cookies. Lately I have to eat sweet and salty together at every meal. But homemade cookies are the best. I love Chocolate Chip Macadamia Nut Or M&M chocolate Chip!

Pretty  Yeah the nipple changes are real. One time I went out in a pre-pregnancy shirt and you could totally see through the shirt. It was so embarrassing.

Weebles  Puppy Baby so funny, and I know how can the LO be so big inside me. I cannot comprehend sometime.

AFM - We had our 20 week scan, we already knew he was a boy. So it was good to see him and hear that everything is looking right on track and normal!

My Little Man:


----------



## Mummafrog

TTC - it's symphasis pubis pain which is pain in the pubic bone because of the progesterone making the cartilage in between the two halves of the pelvis go soft and useless xD mine seems to be very much hormonal rather than the weight of the baby because how painful it is goes hand in hand with how much sickness I have. 

I had a really bad pain in my stomach after a long shift in tight trousers, I got sent home when a nurse found me on all fours in the changing room :p I think it was just too tight or something but it was horrid. With rest it has gone away.

Awh the neighbour's older girl is reading to the baby and it's making it kick hehe <3


----------



## 808malia

So I have been extremely hungry for the last few weeks, I wake up in the middle of the night with hunger pangs and have to eat something or I get really sick and nauseous, then I have to eat again immediately when I wake up for the day. But for the last 2 days I haven't had to do that and have not been that hungry.... Its starting to make me worry that something is wrong... I am probably just making myself crazy but I don't know... I can still feel the baby moving around every few hours through out the day, and I have a fetal heart monitor and listened to the heartbeat last night. But I am still worried for some stupid reason???:wacko:


----------



## second.time

Malia, I wouldn't worry. Appetites change a lot during pregnancy. Some days you're famished, some days you're picky and nauseous. Also as the baby grows you'll have way more pressure on your stomach, less space for big meals, and might just feel fuller faster.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm sure you're fine, malia.

I had the same feeling in 1st tri. Every time I was hungry, it was an emergency and I needed to eat ASAP. Now, things have calmed down. Currently though, I'm dealing with an overly full stomach. Too much delicious dinner. -.- There isn't even any room for dessert, which is unheard of for me. lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm hungry a lot throughout the day but I can't eat a lot at a time as I get to full and bloated...


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Happy V Day Weebles! A week to go for me. Can't wait!

Is anyone else peeing often already? I feel like I need to go every hour or two.


----------



## Mummafrog

Malia - overly hungry is as much a pregnancy symptom as sickness and being off food. Last week I had a very hungry week and just couldn't feel full for long, I was also tearful and kept crying at nothing so I think it was a growth spurt for baby and extra hormonal time for me :haha: 

Betty - I probably do pee more yeah and less comes out at a time xD it's not just the weight of pregnancy that makes you pee more, it's also the hormones and having extra fluid in your body so peeing loads can start at like 6 weeks for some ladies x

I've got the lurgy now, makes me feel more nauseous again but at least I get to be at home. I need a haircut but I can't afford one xD


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Betty- oh yeah.. I want a portable toilet with me wherever I go.


----------



## Girly922

I'm having to eat little and often, I definitely can't eat as much as I could before because baby is in the way. 

I'm having to pee so much! I've got my scan in 1.5hrs and have been told I need to attend with a full bladder (I'm sure I only needed a full bladder for the 12wk scan with DD) and it's killing me not to go to the loo! I need a wee so bad :haha: 

I hope you feel better soon mumma! I need a haircut too but just can't seem to find the time as I can't trust DD to sit still long enough for me to have a full wash cut blow dry.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm the same as you, Mumma. Peeing a lot, but having not much urine come out each time. 

Have any of you heard of a bonding scan? Or about any of the effects of a 3D U/S on the baby? There's apparently a clinic very close to BD's place that does 3D U/S and I'm kind of interested. It'd only be a 20 min scan and I'd only do it this one time. Thoughts?


----------



## DobbyForever

Weebles the effects of 3D/4d haven't been sufficiently studied. I had a 3D scan at 16w for gender. I really did my research. Found a place highly rated where the tech was a licensed tech (because apparently a lot of these private places are not actually trained/certified). I did not like the way the wand felt whenever she switched to 3D mode. It made me very uncomfortable and my gut reaction was to get away. But almost all of my friends get at least one 3D/4d scan and their kids were born without issue. She had suggested coming back around 28 weeks if I wanted a more detailed facial 3D but I'm not pushing my luck playing Russian roulette and having it twice. Especially on top of the scans my gyn does
https://www.google.com/amp/www.cbsn...unds-cause-concern-for-obgyn-doctors-and-fda/

As for hunger mine fluctuates. Some days I force myself to eat. Others I can't eat enough.

I pee every two hours at work, sometimes I feel like I have to pee when I don't. At night I pee every hour-1.5 hours. I like that joke it's the body prepping for all the waking up I will be doing in four months lol. I had it week 6-10 then it stopped and kicked back up a week ago


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I had a chocolate covered doughnut this morning and baby girl is doing flips in my tummy.. it's crazy!


----------



## Maries_s

Ok I'm lost, I usually don't ask this kind of question and this is probably a dumb question but here I go. What means V day?


----------



## Girly922

V day is viability, so 24 weeks as it marks the day that healthcare professionals will intervene to help baby's survival if they are born after this gestation.


----------



## Girly922

My scan didn't go so great. Baby refused to move their legs from above their head so several abdominal measurements weren't possible to get, and it the tech couldn't check the blood flow through baby's heart. So I've got to go back in 2 weeks for a rescan. 

DH was just asking if we're going to get a 4d scan as we had one with DD. The one I had with DD was great and neither of us suffered any ill effects from it. We had it around 29 weeks I think. However we only booked that as I had an awful 20wk scan with her and was really unhappy knowing that was my last chance to see her before she was born. This time I know I've already got to have 3 further scans, possibly more, so I don't really feel like we need a 4d scan.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I also have the peeing problem, I get up at least 3x a night and can't go more than 1-2hrs during the day. My commute home is torture because it can take 2hrs and I am just busting when I get home.

Gagrlinpitt - I have been craving donuts this entire pregnancy, we have some pretty awesome donut shops in LA! 

I am also going to get the 3D/4D ultrasound my OB said it was ok and it is more for fun. She said to wait until I was further along to make sure I get some good pictures.


----------



## lesondemavie

I've been doing more and more to prepare for baby. I've been playing clips of a newborn crying for my cats, we have our nursery furniture set up, and recently I happened upon these articles (see links below). Body image is such an important topic for me, esp if Charlie is a girl. I will break the cycle (in this way and more).

https://www.realsimple.com/health/mind-mood/emotional-health/kids-on-body-image

https://www.realsimple.com/work-life/family/kids-parenting/help-daughter-love-body


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Wow you are on top of your game. I can't start working on my nursery until June because we have visitors coming over the next few months. 

I wonder if those articles apply to boys too? The roles are reversed in my house. My DH is always asking me if he looks fat, or if I see a new muscle coming in and he is ALWAYS checking himself out in the mirror. I don't know how to approach the subject because I don't think he even realizes it. 

But I don't want my little boy to have body issues when I think his daddy definitely does. Hmmm, something to ponder more on...


----------



## lesondemavie

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Wow you are on top of your game. I can't start working on my nursery until June because we have visitors coming over the next few months.
> 
> I wonder if those articles apply to boys too? The roles are reversed in my house. My DH is always asking me if he looks fat, or if I see a new muscle coming in and he is ALWAYS checking himself out in the mirror. I don't know how to approach the subject because I don't think he even realizes it.
> 
> But I don't want my little boy to have body issues when I think his daddy definitely does. Hmmm, something to ponder more on...

You'll have plenty of time. I'm just slowly doing little things as I go bc I can, but trying not to go nuts. My SIL (due in August) already has applications out to daycare centers!

I definitely think it can apply to boys both in their own body image and how they treat the women in their lives. Especially in SoCal! Hope you're enjoying the long overdue warm weather :)


----------



## Maries_s

DH is afraid of me preparing for this baby arrival (he thinks I'm nesting already). Last night I ask him when we are going to move the crib into the position that I want. Currently I use the crib to puts my DD on while I shower since we cosleep with her and don't have any other use for the crib. 
Also, this is my third or fourth day in a row that I've been researching about cloth diapers I never did that with my DD and this is something that I'm pretty excited to try this time. (Major fight with DH is in this topic those days)
PS. I've been experiencing this pressure on my belly that make me go down on my bed. I'm really looking forward for my appointment next week.


----------



## 808malia

So, is anyone else planning on taking a birthing class? I just signed up for one in mid May at the hospital in my area, they give you a tour of the maternity ward so I thought it would be nice to check it out before I give birth.... Also, I have my 1hr glucose test tomorrow.... Hopefully I will pass:shrug:


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Yes, me and DH are taking ours the first weekend in May. And have a tour of our birthing center set for April. I am very excited!!


----------



## Weebles

I have a birthing class in April! I'm so excited for it too. Even though I have had a kid he was early so I never got to go to one. 

Our crib for the baby just came in the mail but we don't have room to set it up yet! Our office is still full because we need to purchase a new (smaller) desk. There is no space for a dedicated room for an office anymore so I think it's actually going to go in our foyer. (The desk, not the crib!)

And boys can have body image issues for sure. I've known two guys who had an eating disorder. And my poor DS was dumped and sent a bunch of pictures of models, what this asshat wanted my DS to look like to be "good enough". It really hurt his feelings and I can't even imagine how I would've felt if someone did that to me.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not doing my nursery until 24 weeks and even then just paint. My mom has some loose purse friends so hoping to get some of my nursery items st my shower, which isn't until 32 weeks. Not fancying doing it so late but date is out of my hands at this point. Kicking myself for pushing it back. So just using Ethan's room as storage ATM


----------



## Maries_s

FTM I don't know if I already said that here but don't buy clothes until your baby shower. People love to gift baby clothes. I already have my stash of brand new newborn baby clothes and I haven't bought anything. The same happened with my DD.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good luck with your test, malia.

I'm probably gonna take a class, but haven't looked into which one. I'm also supposed to call my local hospital and set up a tour of their facilities. I really hope I can schedule it for a weekend or after work.

And I'm waiting til my shower to see what furniture I get. I only put a crib and changing table on my registry cuz I have no extra space in my room for anything else.

So, my mom was just telling me about a dream she had. She dreamt that my sister and nephew were sitting in the stands of an outdoor race track, watching a little boy play. She assumed in the dream that the little boy was my nephew's brother (even though he's an only child) and they looked to be ages 10 and 5. Alex is due just a couple weeks before my nephew's 5th BDay. Looks like my mom unknowingly had a dream about her 2nd grandson. lol


----------



## Maries_s

Pretty: or she already knows but is waiting for you to tell her. That was my mom probably would do if I don't tell her. :haha: however, mom's intuition often are strong and she doesn't know and she is already dreaming with the actual sex of the baby.


----------



## Catalyst

Sorry, been realy busy so not been on here the past few days.

On the sex thing. In the beginning we were kind of afraid of doing it cause I had miscarriage in august. Now we dont do it often, my urges are coming back but I cant do many positions so it feels kind of same and even though DH doesnt mind It puts me off a bit. I would love love love to be able to do it like I realy want to but the bump is in the way! also I feel so ungracius sometimes moving around in bed trying to get in the positions haha, rolling out of bed to stand up after haha 

About dreams. I dont dream about the babies, and if I do it is usualy just one baby in the dream not both. But last night i had this strangest dream haha and thinking of it now kind of freakes me out! So I was holding my baby, it was a girl, maby 4-6 months old and was making her latch.. but then when I looked down it wasnt a baby any more buta old woman, but still my baby. Realy weird... fuzzy old woman trying to latch to my breast, making a fit while at it haha. MAde me wonder if one of my twins will be what ppl sometimes call old soul.

We did a birthing class when I was pg with my first, it was helpful. When I had my 20w scan this time I asked them if I could arange a tour later on to have a look, cause i gave birth to my sons in another town. They said it was a slow day so come after the scan and take a walk with them. They showed me everything, explained how it probably would be since Im having twins and so on. It lookes realy nice and the woman who showed us was realy nice. I have a thing.. I rubb my stomach alot.. feels good, calming and is kind of just like a habit. Do it even more now that they are kicking more. But I rubbed it unconsiussly while we walked and immediatly she was on to it and asking if something was wrong. 

About kicking. I felt them first around 17w, mora around 20w but one more than the other. On of the placentas is in front (the left twin) and the next few weeks I feel more and more and 1-2 weeks after the scan I started to think that all this movement had made me much calmer (I was nervus and went once extra to the midwife to listen to the heartbeat, just afraid something might go wrong, something would happen to one or both of them). But then I thought, how can I be sure i am feeling them both? got nervus for a while but it faded soon after cause the kicks are geting stronger and come more often and also starting to feel more and more from the left side. 
The movements are alot sometimes, and trying to write a paper it can be realy distracting, escpecially if they are like knocking on my vagina or bladder, or near my ribs! My uterus is bigger so they can reach higher since they are two. Sometimes one of them is pushing on my hip, that is not comfortable.. or the bladder.. 

The BH, i got them with both boys and then it was sometime after 25 weeks I think and it was usualy not bad, mostly if I had been doing alot or tired or something. They started earlier now, get more of them and sometimes i am just realaxing in the sofa.
My stomach gets realy tens, it is like it is trying to squish the twins! kind of uncomfortable, not realy hurting but almost. She said it is normal, my uterus is growing more than with one and also it is preparing for labor later on.

ok, think I have covered most of the topics that have been going on since I laste came on haha :)

well, new bump pic :)


It is 19w vs 24w :) 24 weeks today!!! :D


----------



## Weebles

Aww catalyst, cute bump! Love the progress!

Pretty, my mom had intuition when I was pregnant with my son.. In fact she knew before I did.. Just looked at me and said (colorfully) "You're pregnant!" I wasn't sick or doing anything to give her any indication.. Mom's are weird like that. 

Something exciting on my end! The hubs felt DD kick for the first time today! He's been dying to for weeks now and I'm sure he could have for awhile but the timing wasn't right until now. And man oh man, she was kicking up a storm for him. He was so happy. And I learned this afternoon I can get her going by playing a song up to my belly... Not sure how often I'll do this as what if she's trying to sleep or something but maybe just once more so my MIL can feel some kicks at dinner tonight.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Feeling both good and bad today.

I weighed myself this morning and was down 2lbs from last weekend. Considering all the crap I ate at work yesterday, and cuz I'm worried about gaining too much weight, I'm ok with this. Plus, it doesn't hurt that at least a pound of that is baby and placenta.

But then I went to Babies R Us to exchange some of the girl stuff I bought. It broke my heart to have to return the adorable, feminine onesies. And I'm feeling annoyed with boy clothes. Like, the colour baby blue pisses me off right now. Ugh. I was able to find an alright 4 pack of onesies and swapped the purple noise canceling headphones for green ones. I'm hoping I can find some boy clothes I like in the States.

I'm really considering going for a 3D U/S. It'd only be 20 mins and I'd get a few more pics before he's here, as well as a little extra confirmation that it'll be a boy, and it'd be a scan my mom could be with me for. And, if I can convince BD to go, maybe it'll be a bit of a bonding experience.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170311_123407.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 9









18 to 21.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4









8 vs 21.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lesondemavie

Pretty my husband doesn't like blue either. He says it makes him sad. We are choosing lots of bright yellows and reds, some green and only bright blues like turquoise. We figure that will work either way. Pink isn't my fav color necessarily, but I like it sometimes, and I'm all for a baby boy rocking some pink.


----------



## second.time

You'll also find out which colors look best on your kid! Now that my son is older, he has bright red hair and blue eyes, and I gravitate toward blues/greens because they highlight his hair. I don't mind blue, but I don't love muddy colors for boys, like too many subdued browns and olive greens. It's fun to find bright, cheerful colors and pair them up. My son definitely had some pink items that looked incredibly cute on him. And we never got any weird comments about boys in pink; thankfully people are pretty open to it, even in our conservative area!


----------



## Mummafrog

Pretty you don't have to buy ALL traditionally 'boy' clothes! I liked 'boy' clothes too so my little newborn girl rocked all sorts of colours. We had this gorgeous dark blue one and she looked so precious in it. Greens, purples, yellows! I always loved her in dark red too, the colour of love. I hate it that colours are gendered and she still wears clothes from the girls and boys sections that she chooses, why shouldn't she :) 
The only thing and I mean the only thing that might happen, is someone might assume your baby's gender if they're in a certain colour, who cares? I didn't even bother to correct them. 

AFM I've ended up with a bloody aggressive uti :'( I went to triage yesterday and they sent my urine but it had only just started hurting so they said we could wait for antibiotics till Monday for the results. Well now I'm in agony and there is blood in my pee :( also baby LOVES to kick my bladder and although I'm so glad of the reassurance, fuck it hurts right now. I'm going to call triage again now, was just waiting for the day staff.


----------



## Maries_s

People confused gender even if baby are in very gender clothes. My baby was confused a couple of time because she didn't have earrings even when she was in a very girly clothes. One time a lady asked me for her name which is Also a girly name and because my daughter was on neutral clothes she assumed it was a boy. 

Mummafrog: Hope you get better soon. UTI are the worst!


----------



## second.time

Ouch, mummafrog! I'm sorry -- that sounds so painful. I hope you get some good advice from triage and it clears up quickly and easily. 

I'm going to start taking iron supplements. I don't have this boost of second-trimester energy everyone talks about. I feel so lethargic and foggy-brained all day. Even napping every day doesn't help. It's tough to feel like a zombie and I wonder if anemia is part of the problem? It could also be the winter weather keeping me indoors. I miss sunshine and fresh air.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mumma yikes hope it clears up soon :(

Pretty that is either super cool about the dream or like someone said she may have an inkling. Mom's intuition. My mom asked if I was preggo before the stick turned pink and then when I told her at 6 weeks she was like see! I knew it! Pretty try Carters when you are here. They have sales all the time and I love their clothes.

Weebles yay for kicking!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Carter's/Osh Kosh seems promising. I remember when I was a kid my mom would say that Osh Kosh was quality stuff, but expensive. The prices I saw on the website seem decent though.

Ugh, so much acid reflux this weekend. -.-


----------



## DobbyForever

It's pricey but not like $25/onesie pricey (been to stores like that). And seriously they have sales all the time especially in store. They also give coupons to motherhood maternity and some other stores in their free registry bags.


----------



## Weebles

I like Carters a lot! If you don't mind second hand clothes Once Upon a Child is really worth checking out. They only take gently used items and there are nice brands there too. 

Mummafrog, I hope you feel better soon, that sounds awful. 

I went to the fabric store today with my friend.. She's going to make a quilt for my baby! I finally decided on a color scheme for the nursery so it was a lot of fun.


----------



## DobbyForever

Once upon a child is legit a lot of my stuff came from there when I was growing up. I have a brick and mortar store 10m from my house so convenient but tbh I'd rather pay the extra $20 to get a brand new playard

Weebles yay what colors did you decide?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ohh weebles what theme did you decide for the nursery??

My mom just ordered the bedding for our little girls crib and she asked if she could make the letters to hang over the crib. She's very crafty so of course I agreed. I'm getting excited and nervous now lol.


----------



## lesondemavie

You are all so lucky. My mom has purchased absolutely nothing for baby. I think she'll just wait until the shower. She said she wanted to get me a cradle/bassinet like she used with me, and I had to tell her we didn't need one &#128556;. I think she's going to buy us our hiking carrier instead which will be wonderful. My fav photos are of me on my dad's back in a carrier hiking in the mountains before I could walk or talk. I went on a buying spree this weekend for nursery decor, but DH is getting stressed out so I'm going to put the rest on the registry and then decide what we still want/need in June.


----------



## Weebles

I haven't really picked out a theme, I have eclectic tastes so I just went with colors instead. Peach, coral, navy, and mint! I wanted something feminine that wasn't pink. We still have to clear the room out though!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Weebles said:


> I haven't really picked out a theme, I have eclectic tastes so I just went with colors instead. Peach, coral, navy, and mint! I wanted something feminine that wasn't pink. We still have to clear the room out though!

Ok seriously this is hilarious!! My nursery will be Navy, coral, and mint!!! Great minds think alike lol. The bedding we got is Navy and coral with a touch of mint lol.


----------



## lesondemavie

Love those colors! I had mint in my wedding.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Weebles  that is great your hubs got to feel. My hubs has been feeling left out. He was like, why are you keeping this all to yourself. But every time he puts his hand on my stomach lil peanut just stops. :/
Did the song work for your MIL?

Pretty  When are you thinking of going for the 3D us?

I have nothing for the LO yet, I don't think we will be getting anything until June. 

Has anyone felt like your insides are really sore? I feel weird today but can't put my finger on what it is. It is like a combination of my insides, right under my ribs being sore, hard to breath because I feel like everything is so compacted and like I am getting my period with tiny sharp pains in my uterus. 

Here is my 19 vs. 21 weeks update!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

TTC - I made an appt for May 20, when I'll be 31 weeks. And you're lookin' bigger, in a good way. ; )

I have no idea what I'm gonna do for the nursery. He's gonna be sleeping in my room for the first 6-12 months, so I've got time to decide. The smallest bedroom in my house is still blue though, from when my nephew lived with us. 

I've been feeling a little compacted too, but right now, I'm dealing with this burning pain on my left bikini line. It feels like razor burn, but I haven't shaved there in a while. And there aren't any bumps or swelling. :S


----------



## Girly922

TTC your bump is coming along beautifully! You look great!


----------



## lesondemavie

Looking fantastic ttc. I do feel like my bump is pressing up on my ribs now. They are a bit sore but mostly I'm getting excruciating back pain. I think the pressing on my ribs is causing me to lean back and that in turn strains my back. I'm trying to do my best to sit and stand better and it seems to be helping. I also use my foam roller and a bump brace at night.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Oh, you use your bump brace at night. I will try that, I was only using it to work out in. 

Thanks for all the compliments ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwv love the bump comparison!

I'm a little sore as well but nothing major.


----------



## bbygurl719

Awe all these bumps. It makes me kinda jealous how small some of y'alls bumps are. Mine is huge I've had people come up to me talking about I need to take it easy because baby could come any day and I'm like I still have e months to go baby is due in June. As for pains yes I have them here and there.


----------



## 808malia

Don't feel bad, mine looks like I could be due any day as well:haha:lol! I actually pushed out my stomach today to see what my bump would look like at 9 months in the dress I am wearing, and wow it was pretty crazy! But the dress will still fit :haha:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well I felt my first kick today.. lots of them actually.. She is a mover that's for sure and she's strong already.. I'm curious how the next few months are going to feel...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

That's fun, Gagrl. Enjoy the little kicks now before she's kicking you right in the ribs and lungs.


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm not even sure if anyone here will remember me?! I've been MIA for months. Just wanted to pop in and say hi and see how all you ladies were doing? Me and my blue bump and plodding along nicely x


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I think I'm finally getting more of a belly then just fat..

https://i63.tinypic.com/1674if9.jpg


----------



## Weebles

Sidney side pics are such a cute idea! And yay for feeling first kicks gagrl!

I'm really scared to go to work today. That huge winter storm.. Ugh. All the outpatient offices are closed, pretty much everything besides the hospitals.. I'm scared I'll get stranded on the way in and then I will be stuck out there 6 months pregnant.. :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Weebles said:


> Sidney side pics are such a cute idea! And yay for feeling first kicks gagrl!
> 
> I'm really scared to go to work today. That huge winter storm.. Ugh. All the outpatient offices are closed, pretty much everything besides the hospitals.. I'm scared I'll get stranded on the way in and then I will be stuck out there 6 months pregnant.. :(

We were expecting a bunch of snow and we got nothing.. so disappointing..


----------



## Weebles

That should say side by side.. Grr auto correct.. But my friend is working my shift for me! She'll take the day off and lives right down the street from the hospital! Love her!


----------



## DobbyForever

Stay safe and warm east coasters!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

We got a bunch of snow yesterday, a little more overnight, and we're expecting another 10cm today. Anyone else happy that we don't need to worry about tiny snowsuits til next winter? lol


----------



## Weebles

There was a darling snowsuit I had a very hard time passing up. My husband is so tall and I'm pretty short... It didn't make sense to guess the right size.

I wish my son wanted to play in the snow but all he wants to do is play on the computer.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4547.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I had to leave work and go to the Hospital on Monday afternoon. I felt like the baby was going to fall out. I was having back pains and AF-like cramps so OB wanted to see me immediately. 

Everything is fine, cervix is long and closed and baby is high. Plus Baby is officially 1lb! 

OB said at 21 weeks the uterus is just moving upwards past the belly button and you are going to feel discomfort with all the stretching and pulling. I just have to stay off my feet and can't workout for a week.

It was scary as this is my first and have no idea what is normal, not normal. I am happy everything is good. :)


----------



## second.time

TTC, that does sound scary, but I'm glad everything is well! I'm glad your doctor took it seriously too and was able to give you peace of mind and some instructions moving forward. Maybe find a good TV show to binge-watch to motivate you to rest and relax until the stretching pains pass.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

TTC - Good to hear everything's fine. I've noticed my uterus starting to get higher than my bellybutton too.


----------



## 808malia

I have my next OB appointment tomorrow and will find out if I passed the 1hr glucose test, also hopefully to double check the sex to make sure baby is still a girl. Seeing how they didn't give me a definitive answer last time cause baby was a bit shy...


----------



## baseball_mom

I had my 20w scan today. She got most of the images she needed but she couldn't get a good picture of his spine and all of his heart so I go back in 4 weeks. We got a quick 3D scan of him.
 



Attached Files:







Jacob3D.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Maries_s

I had my OB/GYN appointment today. He said that pelviectasis is nothing that I have to be worrie about that he see 1 case of this a week. However I'm going to have an ultrasound in 4 weeks and maybe a another if nothing has changed. I'm also going to have the glucose test the same day. I'm been getting dizzy every time I eat something sweet so let's see how it goes. Ah I'm been having headache after the 17p shot and he said if the symptoms persist he is going to end the shots but he hope that I can last at least until 30w.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Are pregnant women allowed to wear shapewear, like Spanx? I feel like the outfit I wanna wear to ComiCon this weekend would look a lot nicer if I could smooth out some of my belly rolls.


----------



## DobbyForever

Google says it is safe. Apparently they even have spanx designed specifically for pregnant women. I'd personally forgo it because it just sounds uncomfortable
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9565.JPG
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## second.time

Cute ultrasound pic, baseball!

Marie, I'm glad your doctor was able to give you some clarity about pelviectasis. It sounds like it's pretty common.

Good luck to those of you with your glucose tests coming up!

Pretty, the BellaBand kind of works like Spanx sometimes ... they even recommend pulling it up over your whole bump for a smoother silhouette. I usually double it over, but I think as long as it would feel comfortable to you and not squeeze too tight, it should be safe to wear something like that.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I probably won't get an actual pair of Spanx, cuz they're too expensive. I was just thinking of some high-waisted control top underwear from WalMart.

Also, that reminds me, Dobby. I've been wanting to make some pregnancy memes. I call them "2nd Tri Problems"....
 



Attached Files:







2nd tri problems 1.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 4









2nd tri problems 2.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 2









2nd tri problems 3.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 2









2nd tri problems 4.jpg
File size: 57.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Those are so funny Pretty! There needs to be more of them!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

24 weeks tomorrow - eek! Feels like a great milestone to reach viability day.

Getting big movements now.

Putting in my requests for maternity leave. I'm doing half hours before I go off - finishing at 37 weeks. When's everyone else finishing? X


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Betty - Sorry, for the stupid question. But do you mean half days at work? Did you have to get your doctor to sign-off?

I think I may have to go on disability, my commute is 3 1/2 hours and i am getting these horrible pains from sitting 8+ hours and Don't think I can do it much longer.

Anyone have experience with long commute and desk job, what did you do?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'll work right up until I either go into labor or have you schedule a C section... Since I'm not planning on coming back.


----------



## Girly922

Yay for V day Betty! 

Here we have to go off from the Sunday before your due date, well my due date is on a Saturday so that means I'll have to stop work at 39 weeks. I'm being pressured to go off before that from my line manager but I've spoken to higher up and they're happy for me to plan to go off at 39wks but if I have any problems leading up to that, I'll be able to shift that forwards or take some annual leave before hand if I need to. 
My biggest worry is going off too early. I went at 36wks with DD and she was born at 40+8. I was so bored waiting for her to arrive, I'd rather be at work and have those extra weeks with baby once they're here.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol pretty love that burrito one that is my life

Betty yay for v-day!! I'm lucky I am a teacher so school ends 6/16 (33 weeks) and doesn't start until the end of August. I will go in for the 1st and 2nd day of school but not going back in f/t until October. Unless I get a c-section then not sure what recovery will be like.


----------



## 808malia

Betty- I have already made plans to go out on July 1st at 38weeks, I am going to use my 2 weeks vacation then have my tdi start on my due date July 14th and take off for 6-8 weeks from then... All I have to do is the paperwork once I get a little closer to the date.

Is anyone else thinking about taking a little baby moon? My husband and I are planning on taking a weekend trip to Oahu in April just to get away for a few days to relax before the baby comes.... Also to see his mother who lives there, and is really excited about the baby... She knows how long we have been trying and my husband is her oldest child, so I'm sure she is going to be thrilled to see us!:happydance:


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Thanks ladies!

TTC - I work shifts at a care home. Only work 25hrs a week but will cut it down to 12 or so hours a week so I'm stressing less and getting more rest time. 

But now I've worked out I might just take the whole thing in one go before I finish and muddle through the last two full weeks x


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

808malia - I am talking a BabyMoon. We just got back from Maui in November so we were limited to where we could go due to Zika. So we decided on San Francisco. We are super excited! Going to just walk and eat our way through the city!

Betty - I see, What ever you are comfortable with if you can last the entire time go for it!


----------



## DobbyForever

I was planning to go on an orca weekend at 34 weeks but my gyn doesn't want me on a boat after 30 weeks and SO is so effing overprotective that now he says we can't go r_r. Apparently hotels have babymoon packages these days lol


----------



## lesondemavie

I plan to go out on July 1st as well. I'll be nearly 39 weeks by then. It just seems like a good cut off point for me since we bill our hours with clients monthly. I should be down a client who is moving in May by then, and a few others may be on vacation. Seems like I can take it easy or work from home more those last few weeks in June. Fx this baby doesn't come early!

We were planning a babymoon/anniversary trip in late April, but I still can't really enjoy food and my back is hurting me so bad that I'm in tears every day...so not really sure I'll enjoy it. Thinking we'll get a dining room table instead :)


----------



## Maries_s

Last time my BabyMoon turn out to be delivery day. :haha: even when I was on bed rest so this time I think I'm just going to relax at home. DH want to take my pregnancy pictures this weekend even when I think is to early. However, last time we didn't have the chance since DD decided to come early. 

Today's my V day! I'm so happy to be here, this pregnancy has been nerve wrecking for me and I'm very afraid of having another premmie baby.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I have no idea how my body is gonna react to pregnancy in the 3rd tri, but my plan is to just keep working until I text my manager one morning saying I'm in labour and won't be in for the rest of the year. lol

As for the babymoon, I guess that's what Tennessee will be for me, even though BD doesn't realize that's what it is. lol. If he sticks around though, I doubt he'll wanna go anywhere when that money could be spent on baby needs. 

Also, I was using my doppler today and I was feeling very small movements, which registered as blips and screeches and such. So nice to catch him when he's moving. : )

And here are a couple more memes...
 



Attached Files:







1lk74q.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 1









1lk79x.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 808malia

TTC- My husband and I are going to do the same thing, walk the town and eat our way through, lol! Maybe go to the beach and pool, but just to relax and walk around will be nice! Where did you stay on Maui?

AFM- I had my OB appointment today, passed my 1hr glucose test!!! But my doctor got called out to delivery so I had to see the NP, and was not able to get in to the ultrasound room to double check the gender... But I will hopefully get a chance in 2 weeks when I go back. Also my blood pressure was a bit high, so had to go get some labs done... Hopefully I wont have any problems with that, they didn't find any protein in my urine so FX I wont have any preeclampsia...:dohh:


----------



## Betty.Rubble

V day buddies Marie!


----------



## Aphy

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been so absent. Things are so hectic here with moving house etc that I just don't have the energy for much of anything. I hope everyone is doing great and everything is on track as it should be!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Happy St. Patrick's Day!

Bump at 21w6d.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170317_130524_edit.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lesondemavie

I just realized my v-day is Tuesday! I think I'll feel safer by 26 weeks though when survival is 80-90%. 24 weeks it's only 50-70%.

DH was sad that baby stopped kicking last night, so he decided to play Mozart and the Prodigy (odd mix right) but boy did both got the baby dancing <3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Just found out that my pregnant friend (who already has a daughter and wants a boy) is having a boy. *huge sigh* -.-

Not a good day.


----------



## second.time

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Just found out that my pregnant friend (who already has a daughter and wants a boy) is having a boy. *huge sigh* -.-
> 
> Not a good day.

I remember being really jealous of people who had girls for a while. I'm sorry you're having a hard day. Your bump photo is really cute! And if your friend is having a boy too, maybe your little ones can be good friends.

For some reason I'm traveling a LOT before the baby is born. No official babymoon, but probably two family visits and two professional events. That's four trips scattered across April and May. I'm hoping to stay put during all of June. I'm paranoid about ending up in a hospital out-of-network and far from home (this is REALLY unlikely to happen, it's just me being neurotic). 

This baby moves so much and so strongly! My oldest was like that too and has kept up his energetic pace. I was hoping for a more mellow kid this time ...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

second - I dunno how close they'll be. She lives like an hour away and I'm not made of gas money.

I'm relaxing in bed right now, with my laptop resting on my stomach, and Alex is kicking hard enough to make it move, but I can't even enjoy it. I'm too busy feeling jealous and sorry for myself. 

Also, ComiCon is tomorrow and I feel way too friggen fat.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww pretty you do not look fat, I love your bump pic. Is BD going? I'm sorry you're not able to enjoy the kicks. It's ok to be jealous. You're still processing. I think once you come here and hit up a Carter's (seriously sign up for the email coupons) and see how we do boy clothes here you will feel better. And if not, that's ok as well. :hugs:

I'm starving but I'm trapped under SO's arm. I can feel my stomach churning and threatening to vomit though lol

So many v-days! Congrats! Good to know 26 is a high rate. My mom lost a baby at 24, granted that was decades ago so medical tech has evolved. But 20 and 24 weeks if I remember correctly she lost babies. So I agree I will feel better at 24-26 weeks

I feel like the first 16 weeks fly by and the last 5 were painfully slow...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - No, BD didn't go. Several months ago I said he should really come sometime cuz there's so much to see and do. But when I found out I was pregnant, I wasn't sure how big I was gonna be at the time, so I didn't bring it up again.

And we have Carter's stores here. Some of the stuff is alright, but I can't deal with the thought of having to buy for boy stuff right now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170318_105449.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20170318_124410_edit_editb.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 13









IMG_20170318_140128_edit.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20170318_140208_edit.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww bummer but looks like you had fun anyway :)

No rush. Give it time. :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty you look great!!

Anyone else doing diy projects for the nursery?? I'm working on a mobile for her room.. just hoping it turns out the way I invision it.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't DIY lol my idea of DIY is buy a prebuilt from lowes and put it together while getting frustrated and watching a narrated YouTube video made by a handy person lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby lol!! I Love diy stuff!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I'd probably love them if I was good at it haha. I also grew up maaaad spoiled. My stepdad had our primary home paid off and multiple rental incomes on top of his lawyer salary so there were many "why do what I can pay someone else to do?" Conversations between him and my mom. I do want to paint and decorate the nursery myself by everything else no thanks. Deliver and install please and ty


----------



## PrettyInInk42

The only DIY project I'm thinking of working on is crocheting a blanket.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Lol. I've always been very crafty growing up.. I used to make jewelry and paint a lot.. so I enjoy making things or upcycling things... I'll have to post a picture of the mobile when I'm done with it..


----------



## lesondemavie

I garden and bake, so neither of those will really work for the nursery. DH and I keep saying we want to get into woodworking but I think we have a hard time thinking about spending the money on wood and then totally messing it up. Painting is not my forte, and I don't enjoy sewing. My mom would hand make our Halloween costumes each year and it was amazing. I definitely won't be doing that for my kid(s), but hopefully they'll have many fond memories of baking with me, making crazy requests for cakes that I pull off, and bringing the best desserts to the bake sales. As for the nursery the most DIY I'm getting is spray painting picture frames and buying from Etsy :haha:

All made completely from scratch:
l


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I'm more of a savoury cook but not very creative at all here :rofl:


----------



## second.time

Those photos make me so hungry, lesonde!

The only really creative project I was planning on was making a little book with my son to help him get excited about the baby. He does seem pretty excited, but he said taking care of a baby is "boring" and he wants me and my husband to do it. Ha.

Viability day for me! Of course I hope the baby stays put for 16 more weeks but it's a nice milestone.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yummmmmmm caaaaakeeeee yeah I grew up baking with my mom. She was very crafty and domestically inclined so idk how I missed that skill haha

And lmfao at your son second time that's hilarious congrats on v day!


----------



## lesondemavie

Can't wait to see it gag! I thankfully have crafty friends/family, so I'll get a couple cross-stitches and blankets for the baby, plus my sister does ceramics, and my brother does wire work.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson those look scrumptious. The only thing I've learned to bake from scratch is cheesecake.. over the last five years the cheesecakes I've done are: 

White chocolate raspberry truffle
Red velvet 
Fruity pebbles 
Cinnibon
Blueberry lemonade 
Strawberry lemonade

If I can find pictures of any of them I'll post them..


----------



## DobbyForever

mmm cheesecake. I loved cheesecake before, but this last week baby wants cheesecake all day every day. I might pick one up from Nation's since it's right by BevMo and I'm doing the weekly beer run. I love the looks I get ringing up my cart of beer because, honestly, I live in a neighborhood where people would assume I'm drinking not buying it for hubs.


----------



## lesondemavie

Haha that's funny gag. I've made pavlovas, meringue roulades, dacquoise, pithivier, challah, madeleines, macarons, petit gateau, all sorts of pies and cupcakes and cakes and cookies, truffles, brioches, scones, clafoutis, etc...but never cheesecake. You just might have inspired me!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson honestly cheesecake is time consuming but so worth it. I may have to make one now. Here is a couple of pictures of the strawberry lemonade one:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3860.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2029.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo pretty! Love the aesthetic. Bet it tasted amazing too


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I can make pretty much anything if I have a good recipe. I usually make pancakes, cookies, and muffins from scratch though. As well as chili and some other basic meals. I went to college for culinary arts, so I know some stuff. lol

Here are a couple blankets I've made. I also like making fun infinity scarves.
 



Attached Files:







24479_373966953094_8375220_n.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 3









1496677_10151930214998095_303596203_n.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Looooove them!!! Especially the rainbow one


----------



## lesondemavie

Gag that's beautiful, and pretty that's awesome! I absolutely love my job, but sometimes I wonder what life would have been like if I became a pastry chef or a professional musician instead. Both are passions of mine, but I worried that making them a career would suck some of the joy out, and also I wanted some stability.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson I can totally relate...


----------



## DobbyForever

From what I hear my friends who cooked for career hated it. Took the love right out of it :(

So excited for my sick day tomorrow. Get my scan and have a prenatal massage hehe


----------



## Maries_s

Mm dessert!! All of them looks tasty. The only cheesecake that I know how to do is the one that is no bake. :haha: I can make a carrot cake from scratch but nothing much. 
DIY, I started to make my own cloth wipes for my DD and baby and I'm currently waiting for my cloth diapers to make them some fleece liners.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm hanging out with BD tonight (as per our usual Sunday routine) and he mentioned that his mom will stop renting out her 2nd house (in Florida) either next year or the year after. He said we could probably go down there some time and watch preseason baseball games or hockey games for way cheaper than up in Canada. And the house is only a 30-min drive to Disney World and Universal Studios. 

Dear God, please let him want to be involved, so we can give our son these great vacations/life experiences. -.-

Also, I bought 3 pairs of (non-mat) capris at WalMart. I can probably just barely get away with wearing them right now, so hopefully I'll be able to shrink into them nicely after I have Alex.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait how do you make your own wipes?! What is this sorcery?

Awww I hope they will be involved. I know they don't like kids, but it's different when it's yours. So hopefully they come around :). And if not, you'll make great experiences for Alex.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I'll be doing cloth nappies and wipes here too. You wash them Dobby like nappies x


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo get it now lol I was like picturing when I went on a field trip and they had us make recycled paper lolol

Scan in 2.5 hours!!!! I can't wait. This is SO's first time going. I'm also curious to see if he measures ahead since he was a couple days ahead at 16w. We're worried he may be short because my fam was/is shoooooorrrrrttttt and he's not particularly tall at 5'10 and he's the tallest of the bunch. But most importantly I just want to see healthy baby.


----------



## lesondemavie

Haha dobby nothing wrong with short! I'm the shortest in my family, but just over average for an American woman at 5'5", and DH is only 5'6". My dad and brothers though are 6'1"-6'3" and my mom and sister are 5'7"-5'8". DH's family, dad, sister, mom, cousins, etc, are all short - he's the tall one &#128518;. I think it would be hilarious but totally possible (bc I could definitely have some hidden tall genes in the mix) if we had a son who towered over us at 6'+. Our baby is constantly measuring 4 days ahead, so you never know! &#128556;


----------



## second.time

I come from a family of pretty short people and my husband's side of the family skews shorter as well. Both of us have brothers who are maybe 5'8" or so. I'm only 5'1", way shorter than average, and my husband's 5'11", which is just about average for American guys. But our son is actually turning out to be a little beanpole! Who knows if it will last into adulthood. It is kind of silly to see us side-by-side. I feel like he's already gaining on me.

I've realized that since I have two sons, I'm always going to be the shortest person in our family by a big margin. It's pretty rare for guys to be 5'1".


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm 5'5". My mom is about the same and my dad was 5'10". BD is 6', and he's a little on the shorter side for his family. I'm really hoping Alex will be a good height. Maybe 6' or a little taller. 

Has anyone heard the theory that if you double the height of a toddler at 2 years old, that's the maximum height they'll ever be? Like, I was 3' at 2yo, so I could've potentially been 6'.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Dobby - I am 5'3 and DH is 5'6 so we are also expecting a shorty. lol But nothing wrong with that, DH already has his options on what positions he will play in baseball like catcher (I guess you don't have to be too tall for that position)!

Pretty - You look great, your st patricks day bump and your comic-con outfit is really cute! Soon you will be taking the LO with you and think of all the ways you guys can dress us together!

808 - we went to the Hyatt Regency in Maui on Ka`anapali Beach. It was for my DH 40th bday and it was beautiful. I can't wait to visit the other islands.

AFM - So.... little upset this weekend because my mom said she wasn't going to be throwing me a baby shower. She said she wouldn't know what to do as she has never attended one and that we ("our family") doesn't believe in them as "the family" is very superstitious to not buy anything for the baby until it comes. I am upset because this is my first and have absolutely nothing for this LO and while we could purchase everything, it would be financially better for DH and I if we had some help. So anywho DH is super upset with my mother and that just causes for more negative energy. I don't know what to do on this front. So I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Catalyst

The only DIY I will be doing is growing these babies :) hahaha


----------



## second.time

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Dobby - I am 5'3 and DH is 5'6 so we are also expecting a shorty. lol But nothing wrong with that, DH already has his options on what positions he will play in baseball like catcher (I guess you don't have to be too tall for that position)!
> 
> Pretty - You look great, your st patricks day bump and your comic-con outfit is really cute! Soon you will be taking the LO with you and think of all the ways you guys can dress us together!
> 
> 808 - we went to the Hyatt Regency in Maui on Ka`anapali Beach. It was for my DH 40th bday and it was beautiful. I can't wait to visit the other islands.
> 
> AFM - So.... little upset this weekend because my mom said she wasn't going to be throwing me a baby shower. She said she wouldn't know what to do as she has never attended one and that we ("our family") doesn't believe in them as "the family" is very superstitious to not buy anything for the baby until it comes. I am upset because this is my first and have absolutely nothing for this LO and while we could purchase everything, it would be financially better for DH and I if we had some help. So anywho DH is super upset with my mother and that just causes for more negative energy. I don't know what to do on this front. So I will keep you all updated.

That's a really tough situation. I can understand why you'd be upset and taken aback. I have encountered people who feel too superstitious to purchase anything for the baby, or share the name, etc. I guess pregnancy is an uncertain time and people deal with that in different ways, but it's hard when you're trying to plan for a new baby.

Is there any way for people to chip in in a different way? Would gift cards break the rule? If people gave you gift cards to a baby store or a more general retailer, like Amazon, that wouldn't technically be buying anything for the baby, but it could help you a lot. Or could people claim items on a registry and buy them just after the baby's born? Those aren't ideal solutions but surely there's a way for your family to celebrate/welcome the baby! Do you know anybody else who might be willing to host?


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom is hosting the shower but I'm doing all the planning of games and food. Maybe suggest that? And I agree gift cards could work or eff it cash lol no shame but awk/not ok to ask.

Anatomy tech sucked. I have to go back in a week and a half but he looked healthy. Hb 147. Saw his dong so nice to know he is still a he not he like Thai for vagina :rofl:


----------



## Maries_s

DobbyForever said:


> Wait how do you make your own wipes?! What is this sorcery?
> 
> Awww I hope they will be involved. I know they don't like kids, but it's different when it's yours. So hopefully they come around :). And if not, you'll make great experiences for Alex.

Is not sorcery haha instead of using disposable baby wipes I'm planning to use reusables cloth wipes. Also, I don't want to expend $10 in only 12 cloth wipes if with approximately $6 I can make more than 30 cloth wipes. 
I think cloth wipes are going to fit my lifestyle since I'm planning to use cloth diapers. But I have seen a couple of DIY of wipes that are made with paper towels on Pinterest.


----------



## Maries_s

Betty.Rubble said:


> I'll be doing cloth nappies and wipes here too. You wash them Dobby like nappies x

Is this your first time using cloth diapers?


----------



## DobbyForever

Nice. I considered cloth as I have laundry in unit and HOA covers water and I hear overall it is better, but Idk.


----------



## Maries_s

DobbyForever said:


> Nice. I considered cloth as I have laundry in unit and HOA covers water and I hear overall it is better, but Idk.

At first all the information is overwhelming but once you understand the difference between all the systems of cloth diapers that are now available it gets easier. I have to make this for my DH to convince him that it was worth it in the area of saving money but there is a ton of other benefits to consider. 


Spoiler


----------



## PrettyInInk42

My friend used cloth diapers for her daughter cuz she was having bad skin issues with disposables. Unless any of my kids have skin issues, I'll be using disposables cuz they just seem so much easier.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm 5.4 and DH is 6.0 but my dad is 6.2 and my grandfather was 6.4 so our daughter has a chance of being taller then me...

As far as the diy stuff the mobile is coming along beautifully.. I'm very pleased with how its turning out... When it's done I'll post pictures.

I'm going with disposables.. just easier for me tbh..


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Maries_s said:


> Betty.Rubble said:
> 
> 
> I'll be doing cloth nappies and wipes here too. You wash them Dobby like nappies x
> 
> Is this your first time using cloth diapers?Click to expand...

It's the first time properly. I dabbled a bit with DD but never stuck to it whereas my OH is very keen to save the impact on the environment and our money! I'm sticking to AIOs to start with as I am pretty confident with how they work but hopefully buying a selection of a few to see what we think x


----------



## Maries_s

Betty.Rubble said:


> Maries_s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betty.Rubble said:
> 
> 
> I'll be doing cloth nappies and wipes here too. You wash them Dobby like nappies x
> 
> Is this your first time using cloth diapers?Click to expand...
> 
> It's the first time properly. I dabbled a bit with DD but never stuck to it whereas my OH is very keen to save the impact on the environment and our money! I'm sticking to AIOs to start with as I am pretty confident with how they work but hopefully buying a selection of a few to see what we think xClick to expand...

This is my first time ever and also I'm going to stick with AIOs. However, I bought a couple of pocket too.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I am going the disposable route. :)


----------



## second.time

I'm doing disposable but I do hate the wastefulness of it and the impact on the environment. Do those of you who cloth diaper think it would be worthwhile to buy a few cloth diapers and see if it works out? Part of my hesitancy is just because I've never tried it, but maybe it's easier than I think?


----------



## lesondemavie

Disposable here. I just can't stand the thought of washing that much feces out of cloth :haha:

Just popping on to vent. My obgyn always makes me feel so bad about my weight gain, which is already hard for me to accept. I'm up about 15 lbs now at 24 weeks which is still in range, but anytime I put on more than a pound a week between visits she expresses concern. I think it just fluctuates last month I put on 4 lbs in 4 weeks, and the time before that 5lbs in just 2.5 weeks. I only gained 1lb net in first tri bc I initially lost. I get her worry. If I put on 6lbs every 4 weeks from here on out I would be over that 35lb target, but I honestly don't think that will happen...and even if it does maybe that's just what my body needs. I started small, and my diet has changed significantly due to be so sick, and honestly I'd rather put on 5 extra pounds than throw up more. I'm sure it will all come off once I deliver and get back to working out and eating healthfully. All this weight worry is sure making it hard for me to kick my body image issues to the curb *sigh*


----------



## Girly922

Maries, I love your little algorithm! Just be careful not to get sucked into the cloth nappy world on Facebook, I know some cloth go for over $1000 if they're a limited edition print etc. My friend has some that were over $250 each. I know I have spent a sh*t-ton on woven wraps, and I get that cloth holds its value, but I just can't justify spending that much on something baby is only going to crap into. 

Leson, I read that for someone starting off in a healthy weight, you should gain anywhere from 25-32lbs. I'm up 14lbs so far. I could understand your dr being concerned if you had been gaining that all the way through, but with your loss at the start your body has got to catch back up. Try not to let it get to you.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

lesondemavie - I am so sorry your OB is that way. I am sure it isn't nice to have to add one more thing to worry about to the list. I would take the comments with stride. It is your body and you will grow your baby how your body wants to grow it. 

AFM - I am at 22 weeks, gained 20lbs so far and baby is average size (1.3oz.) OB is happy and hasn't said anything about my weight.


----------



## second.time

Oh, I'm sorry, lesonde. I have similar issues with my doctor bringing up my weight too often for my comfort. It makes me feel anxious and embarrassed, which oddly only makes me want to eat more. I've gained about the same as you and everything I've read says it's fine. I'm wondering if there's a tactful way to ask the doctor to avoid mentioning weight as frequently? It seems like a few "extra" pounds aren't going to be nearly as much of a problem as having added stress during pregnancy.


----------



## Maries_s

second.time said:


> I'm doing disposable but I do hate the wastefulness of it and the impact on the environment. Do those of you who cloth diaper think it would be worthwhile to buy a few cloth diapers and see if it works out? Part of my hesitancy is just because I've never tried it, but maybe it's easier than I think?

My keep going to being vegetarian is the environment. I refused the idea of cloth diapers for an entire year but indeed is worth trying just don't buy too much in case you don't like it. However, I do not recommend you to buy the cheapest diaper that you find in some place because then you are going to make your judgement based on a poor quality product.


----------



## Maries_s

Leson: don't put much pressure on you because of your doctor. I hate when they do this because gaining weight isn't something that you can do much on pregnancy. How is your diet right now?


----------



## Weebles

I wish I could do cloth diapers, I really really do. But I just know I won't. 

I've been worried about my weight gain, pretty sure I still have all of you beat. I feel lucky though that my OB hasn't said anything about it. In fact, when I expressed my concern I was told they monitor it but will not say a peep about it unless it becomes an actual concern, not a worry about a possible concern. I'm so glad for that because I think I'd cry!

I've been so stressed out. My anxiety has been through the roof for the past couple of days, it to they point where I'm not really sleeping and when I have managed I wake myself up crying in my sleep. It's mostly work related, there are so many unknowns and it's such a bad time for not knowing.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh my diet isn't great right now. Anytime I try to eat anything other than pasta, grilled cheese, and pb&j for lunch/dinner I throw up. I do have Greek yogurt and fruit in the morning, and sometimes I can stomach carrots/celery with hummus. I do gentle yoga 4x/week but it's more about stretching and less about burning calories/cardio. Maybe I'll try to get out for a walk in the am with DH now that I'm not as sick. We'll see how things go, some people's weight slows down in 3rd, others speed up. I'm not going to assume that I'm going to gain 6 lbs every 4 weeks just bc I did the last 4 weeks. Just happy I have a healthy baby and crossing my fingers for a good GTT in 3 weeks.

Weebles - That is such a good policy. Wish my ob did that!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg you girls are so sweet being tactful. I would just tell her I get it and shut up haha ok not that mean. I'd just be truthful that you hear their concerns but their nagging us causing more stress and harm than good.

I have to redo my scan cuz baby wasn't playing nice. Giant headache but over it now. Femur is super short so looking at a fun sized boy most likely. But they estimated his fetal weight at 14oz and I love that he's so close to 1 lb <3

Weebles hug. I feel you. A lady at my work can't put in her retirement and so I might get assigned to another school ><. Heeeeaaaaddddache central

Veteran moms... wtf is up with this penis? Everyone I know with boys says it's on the large side (which so loves lol) but seriously do they all look this huge lol like wtf third leg for real
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9603.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Weebles

Right now I work evenings but my boss wants to start rotating shifts... so I went from not needing daycare to needing to find it every other week.. I'm happy about that schedule wise but I'm pretty sure I'll end up paying for daycare even on weeks I won't need it which sucks...

Im going to try to find my son's boy ultrasound pic and I'll post it tomorrow. His looked huge too.. but not as... thick.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes that sucks! Can you ask coworkers for an in house sitter that would only charge the time you use them?

Lol at the not as thick hahaha idk why penis talk makes me laugh i need to grow up


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I haven't had any Drs comment on my weight. It's usually me asking if I'm gaining too much and hating myself every time I eat sugar.

So, today at work, my male boss (who knows) asked me if everyone knows now, and I told him no, I won't be telling anyone (else) at work for another 2 weeks. And he was like "Really? No one knows yet? You look like you've really popped. Are you sure the dates are right?" and I was like "Well, it was measuring 3 days ahead, weighing 13oz, etc." And then he asked if I knew the gender and I said I might and he got excited and said "ooooooh, don't tell me". So awkward. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

lol wtf pretty haha but you know that's cute that he's so excited for you. :) don't hate yourself. Everything is moderation. I get the occasional craving for sausage mcmuffin or today I had four cookies lol. Live a little. We're entitled.


----------



## bbygurl719

My baby boys looked really big too I'll post a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## second.time

Maries_s said:


> second.time said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing disposable but I do hate the wastefulness of it and the impact on the environment. Do those of you who cloth diaper think it would be worthwhile to buy a few cloth diapers and see if it works out? Part of my hesitancy is just because I've never tried it, but maybe it's easier than I think?
> 
> My keep going to being vegetarian is the environment. I refused the idea of cloth diapers for an entire year but indeed is worth trying just don't buy too much in case you don't like it. However, I do not recommend you to buy the cheapest diaper that you find in some place because then you are going to make your judgement based on a poor quality product.Click to expand...

That's a good recommendation! I do tend to go for cheaper things. My mom actually cloth-diapered, but this was back in the 80s and 90s and I'm sure things have changed. 

Weebles, that's a great policy that your doctor has. My last practice was much more relaxed about weight. They hardly mentioned it. I don't know why this particular doctor is so hung up on weight, especially considering that all the online calculators I use say I'm in a totally safe/normal range. I know gaining weight CAN sometimes lead to complications but so often it doesn't.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Dobby! Now I want sausage mcmuffin lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah I almost caved and got one today but opted to get a panini from panera and pretend it was healthier :rofl:


----------



## Parkep

About the weight gain tell them to get stuffed lol! Expecially if you were a healthy weight to begin with. I was definitely not a healthy weight when i started. They dont even bat an eye at weight gain, and only say something when im loosing. (morning sickness) i think if it was unhealthy amount then tactfully say something. But badgering a hormonal pregnant woman about a little weight gain? How do they think that's going to go over lol - end rant lol

I never got to see an ultrasound penis lol it was confirmed thru amnio no need to see it i guess lol. Oh man im so nervous dealing with a boy. 
Ive never done cloth. Id love to, but know I am far too lazy to wash all the time. And they would sit for too long lol


----------



## 808malia

Dobby- Anything is healthier than Mcdonalds!:haha: LOL! A sausage mcmuffin does sound good though:dohh:


----------



## Weebles

So Dobby, I rummaged around and found my son's ultrasound pictures.. 2001! Here's his poty shot.. I clearly remember thinking it was HUGE. But as they grow things get more.. proportionate. lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4593.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lesondemavie

Ugh I've now had 3 people tell me I'm too small for 6 months and my baby must be really small (not true baby has measured ahead at every ultrasound) and I'm not feeding baby enough...all while my doctor is saying I'm gaining too much &#128514;. Wish people would just keep opinions to themselves! I still have 4 months to go people...plenty of time to get huge :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Leso wow seriously they need to keep their thoughts to themselves. I think your bump looks perfect!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Nothing wrong with your bump, leson.

Well, my round ligament pain has started. Jeez! -.-


----------



## 808malia

Leson- You and your bump look absolutely stunning! I don't know what they are talking about!!!:hugs:


----------



## second.time

Lesonde, you look totally lovely! Bump size differs SO much, from woman to woman and even pregnancy to pregnancy (I know I'm showing more this time), and it's not even a good indicator of how big or small the baby is. It's weird how everybody becomes an expert in pregnancy when they encounter a pregnant woman ...


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

leso - you look great and love the shirt! You grow your baby the way your body wants to!

Pretty - the past two weeks have been torture with round ligament pain. I can no longer sleep on my right side. :(


----------



## 808malia

So I had a really strange dream last night that I was going to adopt a baby just about a week before I was due?! Was really strange...:shrug: I would not do that!


----------



## lesondemavie

Thank you everyone. I thought I was feeling better this morning, but I still can't stop crying this afternoon. I really didn't know why I was so down or why it was affecting me so much, but I think I figured it out today. I lost two babies because my body wasn't doing what it needed to do to support them. Even though there was no way I could know, and I know it's not my fault, there is still some guilt associated with that. Even though it wasn't my fault, my body essentially killed my babies. I gave up so much to have our Charlie. I had to cut back on working out, bc it can affect your thyroid, and well I've been so sick early on this pregnancy that eating healthy went right out the window. With my first pregnancy, I was still working out and eating healthy the entire 5 blissful weeks that I had between our BFP and that first dreadful ultrasound. For anyone to now imply that I'm not doing what I need to do to take care of my baby just brings me right back to the dark place I was in for most of last year. I went through taking hormones 5x a day for all of first tri, weekly (sometimes more) blood draws, and vomiting morning and night just to get here to this happy place...and I don't care I'd take all of that and more...I'd do anything for this baby...so although it is out of character for me I feel like giving a big middle finger to anyone who thinks otherwise. I'm 24 weeks with a healthy baby, and that just blows me away and makes my heart sing. I really shouldn't let anyone even my ob get to me, but here I am sobbing. I blame hormones from my wonderful baby and rain &#128514;


----------



## second.time

I'm so sorry. I think telling someone their baby is "too small" (based on something like bump size!) is pretty rude already. And knowing that you've experienced the pain of loss just makes it even harder to hear something like that. It sounds like you're doing everything in your power and then some to have a healthy pregnancy and it sounds like your baby is thriving wonderfully. I'm sorry you're dealing with these insensitive comments. 

Sometimes people think it's OK to comment on size/weight as long as they're saying you're "small," almost as if it's a compliment. But those comments are just as unwelcome. I wish people would just stick to basic interactions with pregnant women: congratulate them, express your excitement, let them lead the way instead of offering unwanted opinions that could really hurt a sore spot.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson I'm plus sized.. had someone tell me today my belly looks very little to be 23 weeks and my doctor has been telling me to watch how much I gain because I'm already overweight.. I lost my first pregnancy at almost five weeks and I am right there with you... I want to enjoy this as well.

Just know you are doing everything right by your baby and that is your top priority... Forget what anyone else says!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Les i'm so sorry. Some people just don't realize what they are saying. You shouldn't be mad to feel that way at work. I vote politely let them know you are not ok with those comments or just try to ignore them. You are a fantastic mom doing an incredible job with your baby, and your losses were not your fault. :hugs:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry that you're feeling like that, leson, and fuck anyone who doesn't think you know what you're doing.

I haven't really gotten many opinions about how big I am since hardly anyone knows. But if/when I do, I'm definitely gonna give those people a piece of my mind. I'm not one to just put on a smile and pretend things don't affect me. If someone thinks they have the right to comment on something without having all the info, then I totally have the right to tell them they're being rude, judgemental, and putting them in their place. I have like zero tolerance for bullies and assholes.

In other news, has anyone tried maternity support belts? Are they any good?

And I'll be on my way to the States in less than 24 hours... which means it'll be time to tell my mom and BD when I get back. Omg! >.<


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg time flies! Have a great trip and I hope all goes well


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks everyone. I feel better tonight after figuring that all out and getting it off my chest. Feelings aren't always rational. Just needed to let them flow over me until they ran out of energy.

Ink - I tried a belt bc of the excruciating back pain I've been experiencing, and I didn't really notice any difference at all. Maybe when I'm bigger it will help, but for now I just carry my memory foam lumbar support with me everywhere and I have a referral to a PT.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

leso - It is really good that you found the source of the emotion and told us about it. It helps to get it out and not just keep it in. I am sorry you are having these issues, especially during such a happy time. I hope it is better moving forward, could you look into another doctor? Is that an option? I also have hypothyroidism and that is linked to depression so also suffer from that. I had to adjust my medication once I got pregnant and doing much better now.

Ink - I am so excited for you, I hope you have a great vacation, can't wait to hear all about it and especially next weekend for the reveal. 

I am off on my babymoon this weekend for 4 days, really looking forward to having some alone time with my DH we have been super busy and it will be great for it to just be him and I.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty.. good luck with your trip!!


----------



## Maries_s

Pretty have a safe travel. Hope you enjoy it! How are you planning to tell the news to your mom?


----------



## 808malia

Yay for all the vacations coming up!!! Have fun ladies!!!:happydance: I have my babymoon set for April13th-16th and I am super excited about it:haha:

AFM: Vday today!!! Getting super excited to meet my little one:happydance:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks ladies. BD's stepmom has WiFi, so I'll still be able check in on here. :)

So, I'm just sitting at home right now, waiting for BD to come get me and my mom found a note (in the laundry room) that I took out of my pocket before I did laundry last night. All it said was "Motherisk", which is a website for questions and info about medicines, chemicals, and stuff women may be exposed to during pregnancy. She asked if I was pregnant and I said no, and then immediately started talking to her about something else... while sucking my stomach in as much as I could. lol

My plan is to gift wrap that picture frame and then present it to her the day after I get back.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170305_111947.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Girly922

Pretty, I can't believe you didn't tell her when she asked, I totally would've cracked. Lol. I love the frame you've done. 

We had our repeat anomaly scan yesterday and they managed to get all the measurements and growth this time. Baby is looking perfectly average at this stage and I'm almost certain it's another girl. I never had a gut feeling with DD, but this time it's a really strong feeling that it's a girl.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol agree my mom just has to look me in the eyes to know I'm lying. She calls me out. I either start blushing or laughing and I cave lol. 

Girly are you team yellow? I remember someone was but forgot who. Congrats on a beautiful picture! So glad to hear they got all they needed this time!

Quick question, does EVERY woman have to do that gross glucose GD test? My gyn had me skip it first tri since we don't have a history of diabetes or GD in my family, my mom only had it with the twins but none of her five singleton pregnancies. So I'm wondering if I'm going to be asked to do it in a couple weeks


----------



## Girly922

I'm exactly like that Dobby, my mum just sees right through me. 

We are team yellow. We were with DD and really enjoyed it so doing the same again this time. 

I'm not sure about in the US, but in the UK only a high risk of GD (previous big baby, high pre-pregnancy BMI, family history of diabetes/GD) are asked to do the gtt, and are still able to decline it.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry I haven't posted here in forever just been busy. We found out we are team pink early last month.

Pretty enjoy your trip. I live in TN, it's been really nice weather this week so I hope you enjoy :) 

Leson, sorry you are having a rough time right now. People tell me I'm small for 25 weeks, but I'm gaining a healthy amount so I don't care. I think because I have a longer torso by bump is more spread out.

Girly, I'm excited to find out if your intuition is right. From the moment I had positive test I thought girl until a dream at 9 or 10 weeks I was having a boy. I shouldn't have changed my answer &#128540;

Dobby I think they do gtt for everyone in US, earlier if you have a higher risk. I had mine at 24 weeks. It really wasn't as bad as everyone led it to be. I ate 2 eggs and piece of bacon about 2 hrs before as per dr instructing to only fast 2 hours. The fruit punch flavor drink wasn't disgusting IMO. I've heard bad things about the orange flavor. I think the 3 hr gtt is probably worse because you are fasting longer, but the standard 1hr wasn't bad.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I wasn't exactly a bad kid, but I'm pretty decent at believable lies. lol

The GTT hasn't been brought up to me by my OB, but it probably will be at my appt next week. My dad had type 2 and my sister had GD, but they didn't generally eat that great. I try to do my best and I work out, so I'm hoping I pass. At my 2nd IPS blood appt, I saw some woman drinking the orange stuff for her test, so I guess that's the local flavour. lol

Flueky - If I had access to a car that wasn't stick shift, I'd ask if you wanted to meet up. lol


----------



## Maries_s

With my first pregnancy I took the orange twice (was the only flavor they had) because I didn't pass the 1 hour. In this pregnancy the test will be in my next appointment in 3 weeks. Hoping for a different flavor.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I'm in the UK and I've got to do the GTT because I have PCOS... never had GD with DD and no one in my family has diabetes. Not looking forward to it!


----------



## lesondemavie

I believe it is standard to do the GTT here in the US between weeks 24 and 28. They only do it earlier in first tri if you have risk factors. I will be going in for mine at 27 weeks.


----------



## second.time

I had to do the glucose test with my first pregnancy even though I was smaller and hadn't gained much weight and I have no family history of diabetes or gestational diabetes. I know I have to do it this time too. 

Girly, it will be fun to see if your intuition is right! 

I just settled the plans with my mother for driving up here when the baby's due. She lives eight hours away and could probably get here if I called her when labor started, but she wants to come a few days early. The only problem is that I had so few signs of early labor with my first son. I was barely effaced and not dilated at all for the week before labor. It really shocked me when labor started because there were no signs, not even many Braxton Hicks. So what if I don't have any early signs this time?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So one of my best friends (3 of us are expecting at the same time) who was due April 1 delivered a healthy 6lb 3oz little girl last night. They pulled into the hospital at 7:40 pm and she delivered a baby girl all natural at 8:29pm. I got the text and started crying for many reasons.. she was due two weeks before our first baby was due.. and now that she had delivered.. that means I'm next!!! I can't wait to meet our baby girl and finally get to hold her in my arms...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

That's nice, Gagrl.

So, I was kind of freaking out last night, but probably mainly cuz I was fairly sleep deprived. 

- My bump is starting to get too big to hide comfortably. And I'm fairly certain I was feeling kicks from the outside this morning. 

- BD's stepmom's place is in the middle of buttfuck, nowhere. I knew it was "in the bush", but the roads aren't paved and there's no light pollution and I have an over active imagination. And the bumpiness of the road is also making me a little worried that Alex is getting jostled around too much when we drive.

- We went for groceries yesterday and, cuz this is America and we went to WalMart, everyone picks up some booze, except me. No one said anything, but we'll see how things start playing out when we decide to have a "stay in and drink night" and I'm just drinking water. lol

- Also, this trip means that it'll be time to tell BD very soon. Obviously, it needs to happen, and if things were different, I would've told him sooner. Shit is getting very real very quickly.

- Oh, and his cousin is apparently still smoking. Not a lot, but she was doing it in the car (with the window cracked) on the way down. I'm sure I tiny bit of second hand smoke isn't too bad, but I'm still covering my face as much as I can when she does.

In other, less crazy news, they say that by this point, baby's have established a sleep schedule in utero and Alex definitely has. My wake up time (on weekdays) is 7am; his seems to be 8:30/9am. lol

And I did my hair. :)
 



Attached Files:







17522612_10154601254438095_8126737582664630066_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3









17498608_10154601254433095_3389610832128031717_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Gag congrats for your friend and what beast mode! Less than two hours later?! You go girl! That's so awesome you both have girls not too far in age.

Pretty, I mean if he hasn't noticed by now I doubt he will lol. Just do it with the lights off. If he asks why, say you want him to just rely on his other senses and it's your focus on pleasing him. Toss him a bj, ride him, he won't question a thing lol

As for the smoke, I wouldn't worry about it. Worst case say your allergies are acting up so your lungs are feeling crappy and ask her to smoke elsewhere per doctor's orders. You can say you didn't bring it up before because you didn't want to inconvenience her, but you had s hard time breathing. Idk though. I hated smoke pre pregnancy and have no issues pulling the thank you for not smoking haha

Re bumpy, my gyn okayed me to go on a boat on open ocean and high seas with choppy waves and bumps as late as 30 weeks. The way I bd with SO is rather bumpy and forceful as well. I wouldn't worry about the roads unless you're out like in an atv or something lol

Nice hair! I'd get sprite as a mixer and just pretend I was making sprite and vodka but it's just all sprite or like virgin rum and coke lol they'll get so drunk they won't notice


----------



## second.time

Gagrlin, that sounds like a great birth experience for your friend! Is this her first? I totally understand the mix of emotions. 

Pretty, my mom used to live out in the middle of a forest and the road to get there was steep and unpaved. I was driving out there in early pregnancy, like nine weeks. I was so worried but it didn't affect the pregnancy at all, thankfully. 

Good luck with revealing it to everyone! I hope the circumstances are perfect for you and it goes really well. I'm impressed you've managed to conceal it for so long. I can't even keep a small secret.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks ladies. 

And, to this day, we still haven't even come close to doing it. Neither of us has really tried though. I was hoping to maybe do it at least once on this trip. Mainly so I could just see if it's any different than usual, but also cuz this could be the last time he wants to have anything to do with me.

And, there's apparently been talks of us leaving for home on Friday, instead of Saturday, which means I could tell BD and my mom on April 1...April Fools Day. That may not be the best idea though. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I think it would be hilarious and makes it easier to remember. Part of why I chose Thanksgiving. That way I just know oh I told family on turkey day cuz I can't remember shit


----------



## PrettyInInk42

So, last night, I dreamt that my infant son was being babysat by my (deceased) father. But, for whatever reason, I'd never actually seen the baby up until that point. When I went to pick him up from his crib, he was African-American. BD and I are both very much white, so I was kinda shocked. But, as the dream went on, his colour gradually changed to white. So weird and I have no idea what it means. lol

Edit: Oh, also, last night we went to BD's stepmom's neighbour's for dinner. I wore a pair of flats that were a wee bit snug from getting crushed in my duffle bag. I took them off when we got there, ended up staying for about 4+ hours (and I was asleep for at least the last hour and a half) and when I went to put them back on to head home, they were super tight. Almost like they were a full size too small. Foot swelling has begun. -.-


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty that is very weird lol..

Afm, Just got back from my 24 week appointment.. 10lbs gained total and measuring 25 weeks. Heartbeat 153 and everything is good to go. 3 hr GTT next weekend with hemoglobin bloodwork. Doctor is very happy with everything!


----------



## second.time

That's great, gagrlin!

I was just looking at my printout from my doctor's office and realizing that they say appointments move from every four weeks to every two weeks in the "26-28 week" period. I wonder if this means they'll start scheduling visits every two weeks now, since I'll be 25w2d at tomorrow's appointment? Kind of crazy to think it's getting that serious now. At first, every four weeks felt like an eternity, but now every two weeks feels like way too many!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Agreed, second.

I'll be 24 weeks at my next appt and 28 weeks at my appt after that. Then it'll be every 2 weeks for me too. So crazy.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have a 24w then 28w then 32w... then 36w, 38w, and 40w. I'm not ready for biweekly appointments. Mentally freaking the f* out


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I know right?!? This is going way too fast. I asked the doctor because I'm constantly measuring a week to a week and a half more if that means she's coming early and he said no.. I'm just thinking she might though...


----------



## Weebles

My appointments are biweekly now too and it feels like so much! Yup, still pregnant, yup, going good, yup, no questions. I just had the glucose tolerance test and passed! I failed it the first time with my son and I remember the three hour one being just absolutely terrible and making me sick so I'm glad I don't have to do it this time.


----------



## lesondemavie

Mine are still 4 weeks apart. Not sure if/when that will change.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Oh I forgot to mention Im being referred to a cardiologist. I've been having some PVCs and palpitations so they are going to do an echo just to be safe.. EKG looked fine. My doctor thinks it could be lack of water intake but he'd rather be safe then sorry..


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I definitely hit the reality setting in phase. SO and I have completely flip flopped. I'm now the one flipping out wondering why the hell I thought this was a good idea and he's like I can't wait this is gonna be awesome. I think a lot of my anxiety stems from the nursery still being a shithole mess. He said we can clear it out and I picked out paint colors. But it's a long way to go.

Gag I'm so glad your doctor is being cautious about it and that so far so good


----------



## Maries_s

I just started to freak out over the weeks that I have left too. I mentioned to my MIL that I just have 9 weeks left to prepare for this baby (just in case this one comes early as my DD) and it was like ohh this is really happening very fast.


----------



## second.time

Had my usual quick visit today. The doctor was nice about my weight and my BP looks good. I'm thankful my visits are so short since it means everything is kind of low-key. I have my next visit and the glucose test scheduled for three weeks away ... they sent me home with my own glucose drink. Last pregnancy I had to drink it there in the lab. Still not looking forward to glugging it.


----------



## 808malia

I was just looking at my baby registry on amazon and it said "only 15weeks to go!" And I kinda started freaking out a little! Like ONLY 15 weeks!!! that seems so soon... Gotta get all my ducks in a row!:haha: And yesterday I started getting sick, and today I feel terrible :dohh: trying to drink lots of fluids and rest, but I have to work... So here I am:growlmad: Any ideas on how to kick this cold naturally?:shrug:


----------



## Maries_s

808malia said:


> I was just looking at my baby registry on amazon and it said "only 15weeks to go!" And I kinda started freaking out a little! Like ONLY 15 weeks!!! that seems so soon... Gotta get all my ducks in a row!:haha: And yesterday I started getting sick, and today I feel terrible :dohh: trying to drink lots of fluids and rest, but I have to work... So here I am:growlmad: Any ideas on how to kick this cold naturally?:shrug:

I kicked mine with a hot tea of lemon and honey (sometimes I added ginger). I also had sore throats so after preparing the tea I just drank like 2 tbsp of pure lemon before drinking my tea. Works wonder and the cold only last me for 2 days or less. 
It also help me sleep so for me was a win win situation.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed. I just drank lots of hot waster with two slices of fresh lemon and a spoonful of fresh honey. And just rest. Lots of rest. Sorry you feel like poo


----------



## Aphy

Gosh I haven't been on here in ages! Life and new house to blame...I hope everyone is doing well?

I had my 24weeks scan today and all is well with little Kyle but doctor is sending me for glucose testing on Friday. My own fault I think: forgot to save first morning urine for the testing so held for 3.5 hours in the day and took that but I didn't know you aren't supposed to eat and I happened to have 2 slices of Swiss roll cake for someone's birthday at work during that 3.5hr hold. Don't know if that would have caused the glucose in the urine?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy it's possible.. I'm sure everything is fine!


----------



## second.time

Aphy, I think fasting is a really important part of the test ... my nurse told me to not even drink any water! So I'm sure the cake could have affected the result. 24-28 weeks is when they do GTT anyway, it's pretty standard. I'm sure all will be fine!


----------



## lesondemavie

Up 2 more lbs this week even though I ate well and did a ton of walking, and I think I might have a hernia &#128542;. I'll take it all for Charlie <3 just having a down day about it.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I am doing the GTT @ 26 weeks, I was about the take the drink home and then just go in for blood work and regular check-up afterwards. I think everyone in the US has to take it?

Pretty - Your hair looks great and the trip sounds like it is going as planned. I would have definitely told my mom if she asked me. You have such strong will power, go you!

Garg - Hope everything is ok with the heart doctor. Keep us updated! 

Doby - Yay for getting to go on the boat! 

When I was sick, my regular GP gave me an IV with all C vitamins. It helped me immensely. But I would also second a lot of sleep!

AFM - back from babymoon it was great! Lots of walking and eating, just want I wanted to do :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Pretty - Your hair looks great and the trip sounds like it is going as planned. I would have definitely told my mom if she asked me. You have such strong will power, go you!
> 
> AFM - back from babymoon it was great! Lots of walking and eating, just want I wanted to do :)

Glad you had a good time.

And I like to think I have pretty decent will power... except when it comes to food. lol. It makes me hope I'll be a firm, but fair mom. 

So, I was able to pick up a couple mat tops while we've been here. As well as ten 3-month-old onesies, 6 pair of socks, and 2 soothers. Not too bad. : )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170329_173511.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20170329_173531.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20170329_173652.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So my echochardiogram is scheduled for next Tuesday April 4 at 8:30am and then I meet with the holter monitor team which I'll be wearing for 7 days... Hopefully this will give them some idea on what's going on...


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Aphy not to be the bearer of bad news but just from my experience working in the lab you normally should not have Glucose in your urine, even if you ate a meal high in sugar before it.... again I'm no doctor, just from my experience. Hopefully you'll pass the test!

Pretty- cute clothes! Just curious how are you managing to shop baby clothes on your trip without BD knowing?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ad0rkkable said:


> Aphy not to be the bearer of bad news but just from my experience working in the lab you normally should not have Glucose in your urine, even if you ate a meal high in sugar before it.... again I'm no doctor, just from my experience. Hopefully you'll pass the test!
> 
> Pretty- cute clothes! Just curious how are you managing to shop baby clothes on your trip without BD knowing?

A friend of mine is pregnant too (13 days behind me), so I just tell him any baby stuff I look at/buy is for her. lol 

I was talking to that friend on FB last night and she was asking me about telling BD, and pointing out that it'll be less than 72 hours til he knows. So crazy and scary, but it'll be such a relief. And then once my coworkers and social media know, I'll really be able to relax... just in time to start actively planning my shower and doing some serious baby prep. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I'd be wary of shopping so openly like that. It's going to add fuel to the fire that you lied. SO has caught me shopping (truthfully) for my cousin's son but got pregnant after a condom broke he had really big trust issues and thought I somehow got pregnant on purpose then lied to him about it/the clothes. It didn't help I never gave her the clothes because by the time we met up he was too big for them. It was just a mess. I'd say he got over it but he asked me about it a couple weeks ago and this is like at least two years later. Took us a long time to rebuild that trust.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - That's a fair point. And I do feel bad that I haven't been able to say anything sooner. But I can't go back, only forward. And he's gonna do whatever he's gonna do whenever he knows.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Pretty - I bet it will be such a relief. and the clothes are super cute!

Gag - Hope everything goes well, will be thinking of you.


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree with ttc no matter what it'll be a hugggge weight off. :hugs: I hope he takes it well or that if he reacts poorly that he comes around. My SO reacted so poorly, and now we're making it work. So I hope that's the case for you though preferably without the yelling and cursing


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Im not even 3rd trimester yet and exhaustion is kicking my butt. My little mans movements are starting to hurt already too!


----------



## 808malia

Doing pretty good, my baby's kicks are so strong now that they are starting to startle me! Doesn't hurt yet though, lol!


----------



## DobbyForever

The only upside to an anterior placenta is movement does not hurt lol. I only feel like 2-3 times a day when he goes spasming all over, but it just makes me giggle/I don't notice it really.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Anyone else feel like you pulled a muscle in your stomach like a really bad stretching.. OMG it hurts so bad, like the worst pulling sensation ever!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ttc yes.. I actually think I've been experiencing Braxton Hicks yesterday and today. My stomach gets really tight and hard... Just feels weird. 

Dobby I also have an anterior placenta and my little girl gives some kicks that are very uncomfortable already... She's a strong one.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

oooooo, is that what it is! I thought it was my ab muscles ripping apart. All that wishful thinking that I had abs underneath it all! lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo interesting I don't feel that sensation yet

Gag awww I both want and don't want that lol. Not sure I'm ready to double over mid lesson


----------



## lesondemavie

TTC - I went in today for my abdominal pain bc I started worrying that it was a hernia. It hurts to open doors, do the dishes, and even change shirts. They asked a bunch of questions and felt around and said that it is probably just a really strained and angry abdominal muscle and it isn't getting better bc it's just getting pulled more and more as I get bigger. The ob recommended taking it easy and to take a hot shower or use a heating pad on bad days. I asked all my friends and none of them felt pain like this in their pregnancies. Guess we're just lucky :haha:


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Ladies...just had the glucose drink so my hour starts now. 

I can't believe how far along we all are suddenly! It felt like just yesterday that the first trimester was dragging so slowly. I have been having Braxton hicks for a few weeks now...uncomfortable to say the least. Lots of baby kicks at least!

Gags,I hope it is nothing serious and they can figure out what's going on!

How is everyone else doing? I'm on my phone so it's difficult to read back pages and then remember it well enough to comment by the time I get to the current page. Pregnancy brain is real!!!


----------



## Girly922

Good luck with your glucose test Aphy! 

Good luck gags, I hope all goes well. 

I'm so nervous for you pretty! I can't wait to hear how it all goes. 

AFM - DD felt baby kick this morning, she went all gooey after that. Lol. I also managed to get a video of my belly moving on my phone. Baby certainly is a wriggler! 
I've been getting the abdominal pain and cramps during certain movements too, but it seems to only be when baby is in a certain position. The bottom of my bump feels really strained. 
Also, V day tomorrow!


----------



## DobbyForever

Good luck ladies!

Girly yay for almost v-day!

Not much going on here. Moody (sad) lately.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Aphy - good luck on the test! I hope it all goes well. I go in for mine the day after Easter, which probably isn't the best thing because its all about candies and Easter bread. Ugh.

Girly - Yay V-day!

leson - The pain is real, it is such a horrible stretching feeling. I hope everything goes back to normal after all this stretching is done... Mine hurts right under the right side of my ribs between the middle and side of my stomach. 

Dobby - don't be sad. I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend and feel better. 

Pretty - Let us know how it goes this weekend, anxiously awaiting the update!


----------



## Maries_s

Hi ladies! 

Oh yeah the stretching pain is real, I don't know if baby is putting in an odd position but sometimes it hurts. BH are more often but I'm not counting them. 
I also started nesting. I've been cleaning everything and making sure everything is ready for the baby's arrival. So I already bought the baby's bed sheets and I think almost everything is ready. I'm planning to do the hospital bag list soon to start buying what I need. 

Aphy good luck on your glucose test. 

Pretty good luck on telling BD. Have you planned how to tell him? Hope everything goes smooth.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well ladies.. had a small scare this morning.. went to the bathroom to pee for the thousanth time between going to sleep and my alarm going off and noticed blood on the toilet paper. Called the on call OB and they sent me to the hospital triage. As soon as we got there baby started moving and they suck the monitor on and found her heartbeat immediately... They did an exam and it looks like I may have nicked myself with my finger nail one of the times I wiped. They said everything looks better than good for a 24 weeker and the follow up with my ob in two weeks. So glad everything is OK... For sure gave my dh and I a little fright.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good to hear everything was fine, Gagrl.

Thanks everyone. I'm still kind of debating if I want to say anything tomorrow (since it's April Fools Day) or wait til Sunday, but I really feel like I'd like to "rip off this bandaid" sooner rather than later.

My plan is to meet him at a local coffee shop, possibly with a friend sitting nearby, and showing him a U/S pic. I'll tell him I accept whatever he decides to do about this situation and then just let him ask whatever questions he may have. I keep bouncing between thinking he'll be shocked, but he'll probably step up and support me and he's gonna be livid and never want to see me again. I'm just trying to keep calm in general though. 

In other news, the hockey game went well. We won 3-1 and my mom (who was watching the Canadian broadcast) said they showed me on TV a couple times, with my signs. : )

Oh, and it'll be my V-Day tomorrow too.
 



Attached Files:







stand witness.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 13









IMG_20170330_182328.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty no matter what you've got us for support. I'm sure regardless of the outcome it'll be less stress on you to finally get it out in the open. 

Praying he decides he wants to be apart of you and the baby's life!


----------



## 808malia

UGH! I am still super sick.... Just want to crawl in bed and die:nope::sleep: Thank god for the weekend coming up so I can rest!


----------



## Weebles

Okay, what is V-day? I can't think of anything besides Valentine's Day and that can't be it... 

Pretty, I hope it goes well and I think you're right, sooner rather than later! Even if he doesn't react so well at first he might just need time for it to sink in. I know I would!

Gagrl, I'm so glad everything was okay! It's such a scary feeling when you see blood. 

I'm feeling pretty good despite the nightly bouts of heartburn. Anyone else having issues with a leaky bladder?  DH says it's hot but I'm really scared it's going to get progressively worse and can't laugh it off like he does... Literally.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I believe it is Viability Day. We currently have two. the first is at 24 weeks and the second is 28 weeks. I am not 100% what it actually means though. 

No leaky bladder, but am constantly going to bathroom. Especially at night. And the HORRIBLE STRETCHING SENSATION IN MY STOMACH!! It's not going away!

808malia - I am so sorry you are still sick, rest will definitely help. Just rest all weekend!


----------



## 808malia

I have been having leaky bladder issues, whenever I cough too hard or sneeze or vomit... Totally sucks, I have been doing kegels in hopes that it wont get any worse!:blush:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ya, V-Day means viability. 

I believe it means the chances of the baby surviving if it was born any time after that day are fairly decent. And hospitals will do as much as they can to help babies born that premature to survive.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag I'm glad everything turned out to be ok

Pretty yay for having fun! Definitely rip the bandaid. You deserve to fully enjoy your pregnancy from here on out. We have your back :hugs:

Malia :(. I hope you feel better!

Ttc I agree it's odd to me because everyone says 24 weeks, but when I was rear ended the doctor told me they couldn't do anything to save a pregnancy reliably until 27/28 weeks. Luckily, we were fine. 

I forget to do my kegels. Lol. But my kegels used to be strong (you don't want to know how I know that lol). But yesterday I had the sneezes and peed myself a little each time. :(


----------



## second.time

I do see images of preemies who survive at 24/25 weeks, but they're so incredibly tiny and skinny it breaks my heart! It seems like the odds of preemies surviving go up constantly, thanks to medical advances, but of course it must still be so stressful and hard on the parents. 

Hope you feel better soon, malia! Being sick on top of being pregnant is rough.

Good luck, pretty. I bet it will feel amazing to just know that everything is out in the open and move on from there. That's great that you got on TV!

I started taking iron supplements on Monday and it's probably just a placebo but some of my worst fatigue is lifting. I'm so jealous of anyone who has that second trimester energy boost because I'm a slug.


----------



## DobbyForever

So got it. 24 weeks is the medically accepted point in which doctors will use intensive methods to try to save a baby. The youngest saves was 21w6d. Some will try at 23. That's why 24 is considered viability even though odds of survival are only 39%

Second glad the iron is helping! Hopefully you pick up even more once you have more of it in your system
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9698.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Maries_s

Girls here's a chart that could ease your mind on the chances of survival. 
https://www.spensershope.org/chances_for_survival.htm


----------



## DobbyForever

Not to freak anyone out or be a Debbie downer, but those percentages are inflated. It assumes baby survived delivery. Every study I found shows about 75% around 26 weeks and over 90% around 27. 50% for 25. 30% for 24. And that's not just US but developed European countries as well. That's percent survival of birth to discharge from hospital for all preterm births not just those that survive delivery. I'm super Thai so passing to me is over 90% lol. 24 is just the mark when they will attempt delivery and intensive neonatal.


----------



## second.time

It IS reassuring to see how the odds rise very quickly. To go from 50% at 25 weeks to 90% at 27 weeks is a big change. It at least lets you know that if a problem arose at 25 weeks, you'd only need to hang on for a few more weeks to have a good chance at the baby surviving, not the full 15.


----------



## DobbyForever

True that. I feel like i can wait/count down 7 weeks versus 18. Or knowing if something happens on my babymoon (33w) that survival rates are high


----------



## DobbyForever

My invites are here! Mailing them tomorrow hehe. So freaky taking my registries off of private. Not ready! Got a coupon from Motherhood for Tiny Prints. 30% off plus free shipping so the damage was only about $30 for 25
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9692.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 808malia

I had another OB appointment today, they double checked the gender and are 90% sure its a girl... So I'll take it! Now I can buy some more major items for baby and I feel like I wont have to return stuff that's pink.:haha: Also my blood pressure is a little high but the blood work all came back good so they said just to monitor it for now... So now I just need to rest, and my work day is almost over!:happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats on confirming girl! Glad the bloodwork was clear. Woot almost done at work


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks again, ladies.

So, we're on the way home now. I told BD's stepmom before we left and she was really happy. She said "oh, don't worry, he'll do right by you", but we'll see.

Also, the yarn I ordered last week arrived just before we left. So, I've been able to start Alex's blanket. : )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170331_160608.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Girly922

The reason we call 24 weeks viability in the UK is because in the NHS after that 24 week mark, they will intervene and try and save baby. If a baby comes before that date, they are unlikely to do anything to help the baby survive. 
I know the odds still aren't very good, but any intervention is a milestone. 

Yay for confirming girl malia! 

Pretty, I'm glad things went well telling his stepmother. Have you decided if you're telling him today or tomorrow?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty.. yay sounds like you are off to a great start... And that yarn looks great. Good luck telling bd.

Dobby, those look so cute!!

AFM baby shower invites went out Friday.. I had no idea until one of my best friends (who was also one of my bridesmaids) sent me a screen shot of it and told me she sent them out!! My family didn't live near here so im very blessed to have great friends who have helped out with the shower! 

https://i63.tinypic.com/apeo9y.png


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty glad you enjoyed your trip and love that yarn. So happy telling his step mom went well. I really hope it goes well today or tomorrow when you tell him.

Gagrlinpitt I love your invitation, so cute. I told my mom not to bother with invitations, but they do have some cute ones. 

Sorry to ladies having to take iron. I've had trouble with constipation and hemorrhoids so I was so thankful I didn't have to add iron to worsen those. My stool softener twice a day has seemed to clear my issues up. Sorry for this, I'm just used to talking about bowels all day long lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and happy V day pretty!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty excellent news!!! Even if he reacts poorly, sounds like his stepmom would encourage him to step up or you have her. Yaaaay! And gl with telling him. That yarn is fab!

Gag love invites!!! I had to cut mine off because it had my mom's full address on it. So glad your friend stepped up for you! I felt bad that my bff wanted to... but she's 27 and makes $10/hr band lived at home with her mom in a trailer park. Versus my mom who can drop a couple hundred and not give a ff 

Fluek if I didn't get that coupon I wouldn't order. With evites and fb it's like why? But i wanted one to keep and I know my stepdad/grandparents are old fashioned and prefer invites in the mail. So I got enough for them and everybody else gets an email or fb invite


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yeah my mom has had some financial issues that was brought to light last summer so I didn't want her throwing money away. As far as grandparents my paternal grandma is 10 to 12 hr drive away. I don't think she cares anyways and that suits me. Rest of my grandparents are deceased. My mom has her foster parents but I had a falling out with them I'd rather not get into. Oh but seriously no judging for people that get or don't get baby shower invitations.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry to hear that Flueks :(. I hear you. I know baby showers can be descaled, but I know my friend has zero impulse control and too much time on pinterest and I don't want to see her throwing her money away on me. Not throwing it away but you know what I mean.

My BTSA coach had a baby sprinkle at her mom's. A few finger foods and mimosas and we all st around talking before gifts. No decor. Just good times with good ladies. I'm like party city pack and balloons DONE lol. I want to convince my mom to make yellow chicken curry though to theme the food. But that requires me figuring out what western African people eat


----------



## Maries_s

Flueky88 said:


> Pretty glad you enjoyed your trip and love that yarn. So happy telling his step mom went well. I really hope it goes well today or tomorrow when you tell him.
> 
> Gagrlinpitt I love your invitation, so cute. I told my mom not to bother with invitations, but they do have some cute ones.
> 
> Sorry to ladies having to take iron. I've had trouble with constipation and hemorrhoids so I was so thankful I didn't have to add iron to worsen those. My stool softener twice a day has seemed to clear my issues up. Sorry for this, I'm just used to talking about bowels all day long lol.

I have the same problem with constipation and nothing is working what are you taking for?


----------



## lesondemavie

Pretty so glad the first part of the reveal went well. I hope the rest does too! Beautiful yarn.

Lovely invites all! Here are the ones my best friend sent out. I had my mom send me a photo, and just cut off the writing at the bottom. We're having ours at a campground, so I guess she went with a woodland theme :).



After sending out the invites, we realized that the campground is dry. No big deal for me, but our friends definitely enjoy a drink or two. I was thinking about inviting everyone over to our place before for drinks/light snacks...but just saw that it starts at noon so 11 may be a bit early for that :haha:


----------



## second.time

I've been taking these iron supplements. I was worried about constipation too but these are supposed to be gentler. So far I haven't really noticed an issue!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg they are so cute!!!!

Do you ladies think 1.5 is long enough? My mom absentmindedly booked something at 3 but my shower starts at 1:30. I told her worst case scenario she can leave at 3 and I can Hang around with whoever isn't ready to leave.


----------



## Girly922

Maries, I've had a few issues with constipation too but have got some lactulose for when it's really bad. It's bulk-forming so safe in pregnancy and for infants. I'm not sure if you can get it over there in the states?


----------



## Girly922

I just had to post today's bump pic. I LOVE this shirt, and to top it off we're off to the Harry Potter studio tour with DD next week so I'm stupid excited right now!! :haha::blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flueky88

Marie I'm taking docusate which is more of a stool softener. Monday I was having a day where it didn't cut it and took Miralax. It did the trick and so far I'm back on track. I was already doing fresh fruits and vegetables, water, Multigrain but they weren't enough by themselves.

Leson lovely invite. I like the woodland theme. My SIL had that for her baby and shower. Maybe you guys could go after the shower? I guess it depends on how long it'll last.

Dobby thanks, I told mom don't worry about a theme either. Seriously I want it more of a get together/informal. I'd rather money be spent on baby, but that's my preference. As far as shower length, I'm predicting about 2 hours between eating, gifts, and games. 

Girly love the bump and the shirt! I want to go to Universal to the Harry Potter theme. I'm sure we will go eventually just have to be patient.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey everyone.

So, I'm home now and I was able to work up the courage to tell BD on my own and it looks like his stepmom was right. It's obviously a lot for him to take in, but he's said he'll do his best to be supportive. I told him if he needs some time to process or has any questions, I'll do what I can to help/inform him. But so far, things seem good. He didn't seem mad and he hugged me a few times. He even realized that I hadn't had a drink in Tennessee and I told him this is why my nipples looked weird and he laughed at himself for being too dumb to realize. lol

Now, I'm gonna have a shower, throw in some laundry and then it's time to tell my mom. :)

OH! And we just found out that his cousin and his wife are expecting a baby in late October. So awesome!


----------



## Flueky88

Oh pretty I'm thrilled it went so well. So glad he wasn't mad. Oh and you know my husbands cousin is also expecting in October. I'm so happy for them and happy baby V will have a cousin around her age.


----------



## DobbyForever

Girly that shirt is so awesome. Have you seen the you are so loved onesie? Hf!

Pretty omg I am so glad he took it in stride and is going to be supportive!!!! Yay!!!! Your picture frame is so cute, mom will love it!

Fluek see I don't even want to play games lol I'm so antisocial :rofl: but my mom insists. What games are you thinking?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I have no clue. :rofl: I think my SIL is going to plan the games. Mom asked if I wanted to do games and was like sure if you guys want. I've not been to many baby showers, I think only 2. I thought the one where we diapered a water balloon using cloth diapers and pins blindfolded was fun. I actually won that game ;) I think it's cool when people guess bump size or baby weight, etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I've just done the deliver a bean bag one or yarn for mom's bump size. I love the eat melted chocolate out of a diaper and guess what it was lol just looks hilarious but idk I feel weird planning games. I am not a natural hostess


----------



## Flueky88

Oh you know once I hit 28 weeks I have to go to Dr weekly. I guess it's just my office's protocol. It also stated weekly in their generic guide to pregnancy/appts booklet I received at first appt. I'm kinda dreading weekly visits but work has been pretty good with working around my appts.

Does anyone else have weekly visits at that time or wait until 36 weeks?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I'm not either. I'm a planner, but organizing and decorating soooo not my thing. Honestly I've not wanted much to do with planning this shower though. I have just felt overwhelmed with work and didn't want to organize everything. Feeling better now though.


----------



## Maries_s

Pretty: I'm so happy for you! I know BD have a long route to take but at least he is willing to be there. I'm sure we is going to be more happy once the baby is here. You have been so strong lady! All this time without telling anybody. :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty I'm so happy for you. I'm sure it's going to be a bit of a road but I'm so glad to hear that he is accepting of it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad you are feeling better about planning it Fluek! 

I never have weekly appointments. At 36 i go to biweekly. 24, 28, 33, 36, 38, 40.


----------



## Girly922

Flueky88 said:


> Girly love the bump and the shirt! I want to go to Universal to the Harry Potter theme. I'm sure we will go eventually just have to be patient.

Thank you. We went to Harry Potter at Universal before DD was born, I so want to go back! 



PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> So, I'm home now and I was able to work up the courage to tell BD on my own and it looks like his stepmom was right. It's obviously a lot for him to take in, but he's said he'll do his best to be supportive. I told him if he needs some time to process or has any questions, I'll do what I can to help/inform him. But so far, things seem good. He didn't seem mad and he hugged me a few times. He even realized that I hadn't had a drink in Tennessee and I told him this is why my nipples looked weird and he laughed at himself for being too dumb to realize. lol
> 
> Now, I'm gonna have a shower, throw in some laundry and then it's time to tell my mom. :)

I'm so glad it went well telling BD. It must be quite a lot to work through for him but I hope everything works out for you all. 

How did things go with telling your mum? 



DobbyForever said:


> Girly that shirt is so awesome. Have you seen the you are so loved onesie? Hf!
> 
> Fluek see I don't even want to play games lol I'm so antisocial :rofl: but my mom insists. What games are you thinking?

I have! If I had my way this kid would just be dressed in Harry Potter, nightmare before Christmas, and band tees :haha: Although we have to balance that out with some Star Wars merch for DH. Lol. 

With my shower for DD we didn't play any games. We did the sweepstake of how big will baby be, sex, and on time/early/overdue. But nothing more than that. 

I've found out my BFF has started planning me a sort of shower for this baby too. From what I can make out it'll be more co-ed this time, and with lots of kids present.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girly922 said:


> I'm so glad it went well telling BD. It must be quite a lot to work through for him but I hope everything works out for you all.
> 
> How did things go with telling your mum?

Things went well with my mom. She wasn't as surprised as I thought she'd be, but she definitely wasn't mad. And I was able to get her reaction on video. She also loved the frame and hung it up right away. She spent the afternoon giving me tips and asking if I was taking vitamins and all that stuff.

I ended up getting together with BD in the evening. We went for food and talked a bit. We made plans to get together with his mom for dinner tonight to tell her. He's been talking about getting a new car for a while and he said that he's now looking at SUVs instead of sedans cuz "we'll need the extra room, but I don't want a minivan". lol. He also said he's still "low-key freaking out", but he's also been noticeably more cuddly and touchy and, when we went to bed, he asked me where the baby was so he could put his hand on my stomach.

Dobby - An hour and a half seems a little short for a shower. Between food and mingling, gifts, and games, 3 hours is probably a comfortable length.

Flueky - I'm pretty sure I'll have weekly appts after 36 week.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170401_182804.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lesondemavie

So glad all went so well pretty <3


----------



## Catalyst

Hello girls. Sorry I have been MIA just trying to do my masters thesis.. not going grate but baby steps in the right direction. So not much time to read or write here. I have missed alot, but looked few pages back :)

Pretty - glad to hear things have gone well with BD. Hope things goe well too with your mom. And I love love love the color of the yarn :) will be beautyful blanket.

Someone was asking when we will have apointments weekly.
Im having twins so it is starting to get shorter between but not weekle yet. I was about 3 days ago and will be again in just 8 days, but that is just because she had to split the apointment, do just the checkup cause she was going to talk about the birth and that might take up to an hour. Its my third pregnancy but aparently things are different when having twins hehe. I will be about 28 weeks then, two weeks later another apointment at 30 weeks, 3weeks later and then weekly.
I am having another ultrasound in two days :) hope they will confirm the genders, doc was not 100% sure, thought there were two girls. I will get 2-3 more after that I think before birth. So many many apointments more before my babies are here! Cant hardly keep up and remember everything.. there will be some doctors apointments as well in there.

I am doing well, babies kick alot.. alot!! and hard.. sometimes hard to concentrate on my writing and reading cause of it haha. My boys are so cute, hug the bump, kiss it and stroke it alot. Talk about the babies. They seem just genuinly excited to be big brothers. My last checkup went realy well. No proteins in urine, bloodpressure 120/65 and I am just geting to the pre pregnancy weight I was (was to heavy) so all things good.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty Awww yay for everyone supporting you! Seriously so glad you are getting to enjoy things with them now. Do they know he's a he? Has he looked crossovers? I also hate vans but I need space for baby, stroller, two dogs, and SO and my Prius just won't cut it/is at 96k. My first car. Been together 9 years. Anywho I'm liking crossovers that Nissan, Lexus, and Kia have. Like that new Kia Niro they aired during Super Bowl. Also nice blanket! You knocked that out fast!

Girly I made mine coed behind my mom's back because I have two male ex coworkers I went to invite. She was none too happy lol. I'm with you though my kid would be in "nerf" tees all day. I bought a Slayer onesie SO loved and I want to surprise him with it later

Catalyst do glad all went super with your appointment! Gl with the thesis. I kind of want the title of Dr. in education but not enough to actually go to school again unless it was seriously cheap and online since I have my job set at this point.

Ty ladies. I just couldn't believe of all days for my mom to sign up she would pick right in the middle of my baby shower. It was a fundraiser and the event is beer tasting. She doesn't even like beer!!!


----------



## Girly922

Pretty, I'm really glad it went well with your mum. It must be so nice now everyone knows and everyone is being supportive. BD sounds to be coming round to this really well really quickly, it all sounds very cute! 

I think they've gone coed this time as most of my friends would struggle to come if they couldn't bring their kids, and this way dads can run around and entertain the littles while we chill out and natter.


----------



## Catalyst

Dobby: i might be using the wrong word, always thought that my final paper in the masters was thesis.. but is in in doctor study? Haha English is not my native language like probably most of you can tell from my writing :)
I am finishing my masters, finally finishing 5 years in University! Just have tofinish this last semester, big paper and has not been going well so I am so so afraid I wont be able to finish! We will see how it goes :) i go from optimistic and thinking i can do it (I know i would have chance if not pregnant) and thinking that i wont be able to but oh so close!


----------



## Maries_s

Catalyst said:


> Dobby: i might be using the wrong word, always thought that my final paper in the masters was thesis.. but is in in doctor study? Haha English is not my native language like probably most of you can tell from my writing :)
> I am finishing my masters, finally finishing 5 years in University! Just have tofinish this last semester, big paper and has not been going well so I am so so afraid I wont be able to finish! We will see how it goes :) i go from optimistic and thinking i can do it (I know i would have chance if not pregnant) and thinking that i wont be able to but oh so close!

I never would have guessed. What is your mother language? English is not my mother language either.


----------



## second.time

Catalyst, some Master's degrees do require a thesis! It's not just PhD/doctoral programs. I completed a thesis for mine. Good luck ... I'm impressed that you're pregnant with twins, have two kids already, and can find the time to study for such an intense project! 

Pretty, that's amazing! What a huge relief that everybody has been so supportive and excited. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is even more special and exciting with all this support surrounding you now.


----------



## DobbyForever

No, you're right. Thesis is master and some crazy research publication is phd. I just always forget because my degree was in a tech field technically (instructional science and technology) so in lieu of a thesis we created a capstone project.


----------



## DobbyForever

No, you're right. Thesis is master and some crazy research publication is phd. I just always forget because my degree was in a tech field technically (instructional science and technology) so in lieu of a thesis we created a capstone project.


----------



## lesondemavie

Master's is typically a thesis or final project + comps, and a PhD is a dissertation. My master's program required a thesis where we ran our own experiments. We had to get IRB approval, run the experiment, write a paper on the experiment in an academic journal style, and then defend in front of a panel. It was grueling. I broke down several times throughout the process esp when my advisor crossed out my entire paper without a lick of feedback and told me to start over after a year of working on my paper with a PhD student to whom he had assigned me. I'm feeling angry again just thinking about it...but I finished and it's done and I love my career so I just focus on that bit :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you! English is my native language and I could not for the life of me remember dissertation lol. Sorry it was such a stressful process. I'm glad you pushed through and got it done and love your job!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> Pretty Awww yay for everyone supporting you! Seriously so glad you are getting to enjoy things with them now. Do they know he's a he? Has he looked crossovers? I also hate vans but I need space for baby, stroller, two dogs, and SO and my Prius just won't cut it/is at 96k. My first car. Been together 9 years. Anywho I'm liking crossovers that Nissan, Lexus, and Kia have. Like that new Kia Niro they aired during Super Bowl. Also nice blanket! You knocked that out fast!

BD knows we're most likely looking at a he. I dunno exactly what types of cars he's looking at, but a Toyota Rav4 has been mentioned a couple times. I keep telling him it's his decision and my main concern is the car's safety rating. He's even talking about maybe getting it as an automatic in case I needed to use the car, cuz he drives manual, but I don't. We've also been more intimate. Maybe he's one of those guys who's slightly turned on by pregnant chicks, or the fact that I'm giving him a son is making him "fall for me" more, or whatever else the reason could be. I used the doppler for him last night; he seemed to enjoy that. And he was feeling my belly this morning and commenting on how solid I am. It's so nice knowing I don't have to hide it or walk on eggshells with him anymore. ^_^

We told his mom and her husband yesterday. She's generally pretty chill, and she didn't make a big deal about it when we told her. She said she was kind of being a little reserved cuz she wasn't sure how BD felt about it, but he said he's pretty ok about it, so she seemed a little happier after that.

I have my next OB appt today and then it'll be back to work. Ugh, I can't imagine having to go back to hiding this for another 4 days, but I'm excited for the weekend cuz I get to do 4 different announcements. : )

And I'm not done the blanket yet, but I could probably get it done before the end of the month.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty I'm sure it's a huge relief. Good luck with your reveals this weekend!!

Afm, we have a very busy week this week and into next week. Today after work is our infant cpr class, tomorrow is my echo and get fitted for my 7 day event holter monitor, Wednesday is our first interview with a pediatrician and then next Monday is our tour of the hospital.. busy busy lol


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I missed so much over the weekend!

Pretty - That is great news and I am so happy for you! I think all men react in different was to pregnancy and it seems like BD is happy about it as he is showing interest! and if you can last 6 months without telling anyone, 4 days will fly by! 

All the shower invitations are so cute.

Not much going on with me DH is in NY this week on biz and my fur baby gets super depressed so just my pregnancy hormones being all emotional because my dog is sad. lol

Also had my first case of pregnancy brain this weekend! Told DH it was 600am so he got up, got ready for the day then i realized it was actually 5am. He was not happy! Also put my pants on inside out and didn't notice until I was out of the house!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Pretty - so glad that everyone is being supportive. Makes it so much nicer x


----------



## 808malia

Pretty- I am so frickin happy for you!!! That's awesome that bd is taking everything so well! Sounds like things are going to be great between you two :hugs: I am so happy that you are finally getting to experience some of the love and cuddles that the rest of us have been getting, makes a world of difference to have bd loving on your bump and feeling like you have support:happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty that is great! I like the Rav 4 as well. Narrowed it down to that, Subaru Forester, Lexus nx, Ford Escape, Honda CR-V, or Nissan Murano. So not a very narrow list lol. Mine is the same way. Not sure if it's a hormone thing but he has also mentioned he has a hard time keeping his hands off of me romantically and sexually despite the big bumpity that makes me hate myself.

Gag that is a busy week! Hope all goes smoothly 

Does anybody else feel depressed? I used to love my bump but now all I see is the double chin and huge thighs and even my bump makes me sad. :(. I was at my heaviest when I got pregnant so it doesn't help I never imagined being this weight. SO keeps telling me I'm growing a baby and everyone says I look good but =\


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Dobby - I am right there with you. I had to go to a bridal shower this weekend and had to actually wear a real dress (as opposed to comfy maternity dress) and I felt HUGE! My mom was taking all types of pictures cause she says I finally popped but I just feel fat. And it was a bridal shower so of course the bride and everyone was looking great and talking about how they had to lose 5 lbs for the wedding and I am like where is the food! lol. 

It is such a mind game because i had just recently lost 15-20 lb and was my lightest when i got pregnant but I am slowly creeping up to my heaviest when I was in college and that was a WHILE ago!

So yeah, right there with you girl! I keep telling myself it is just a part of being pregnant.


----------



## second.time

I've struggled with body image this time too. The funny thing is that I think other pregnant women look so beautiful! But when I'm pregnant myself it's hard not to fixate on weight. It's tough to gain so quickly and change so quickly when most of us have spent our lives trying to lose weight. I mostly just try to find outfits that help me feel good. Strangely I prefer tighter fitting clothes that highlight the bump. I think it helps to show off the bump and remind myself why my body is different lately. I love dresses right now ...


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Infant/child cpr class went great! It honestly helped DH and I feel a bit more comfortable preparing for baby. 

I have my echocardiogram and 7-day event monitor fitting tomorrow. I'm excited because I hope this can help me figure out why I've been randomly having palpitations... And hey if it's anxiety, I'm ok with that. 

Hope everyone else is doing well..


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I wouldn't say I feel depressed, but I took a selfie over the weekend and I feel like everything looks plumper. My cheeks, lips, arms. I'm still indulging in some sugary foods that I shouldn't be though. BD is always saying how he needs to get his shit together and eat better and he's been talking about making so many changes that this may be the kick in the pants we both need.

Another change he's brought up (besides a new car) is living arrangements. I have no problem with him staying in his small-ish 1 bedroom condo and just coming over to my house in the beginning. But he was coming up with ideas like letting my mom move into his place and he moves here (which apparently was the living arrangement his dad and his 2nd wife had) or him moving in here and renting out his condo. I keep telling him he doesn't have to do stuff like that or getting the new car as auto instead of manual so I can use it or whatever. But I was talking with my mom yesterday and she said, "If he's coming up with these ideas on his own, just let him keep brainstorming. Don't shut him down just cuz you feel guilty." (Which I kind of do)

I asked him to look into what he'd have to do to make sure Alex is covered by his work benefits, so he's doing that. I also told him that my work is pretty busy this week and they asked if people could stay possibly a couple extra hours everyday this week. I could really use the money, so I'll probably stay as long as my feet and back will let me. And he said he's probably gonna start doing overtime again on a regular basis. That almost had me in tears. All the changes he's making and talking about. This is so much more than I would've ever expected from him.

I was also telling him about my gender disappointment issues. He said he had no idea how much this meant to me. Dunno if that means he'd be open to the idea of another kid, but it's way too early to have that conversation.


----------



## Catalyst

Maries_s said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> Dobby: i might be using the wrong word, always thought that my final paper in the masters was thesis.. but is in in doctor study? Haha English is not my native language like probably most of you can tell from my writing :)
> I am finishing my masters, finally finishing 5 years in University! Just have tofinish this last semester, big paper and has not been going well so I am so so afraid I wont be able to finish! We will see how it goes :) i go from optimistic and thinking i can do it (I know i would have chance if not pregnant) and thinking that i wont be able to but oh so close!
> 
> I never would have guessed. What is your mother language? English is not my mother language either.Click to expand...

Im from Iceland :) never lived anywhere else. So my mother language is icelandic. What is yours?


----------



## Catalyst

second.time said:


> Catalyst, some Master's degrees do require a thesis! It's not just PhD/doctoral programs. I completed a thesis for mine. Good luck ... I'm impressed that you're pregnant with twins, have two kids already, and can find the time to study for such an intense project!

It hasnt been easy. In the beginning there was the morning sickenss (24/7) and then fatique and me not having stamina or concentration to fully accomplish anything for a while. 
We are required to make some kind of research, most do some kind of interviews, either with individual or a group one, write what came out of that, have a section of what other studys and such say about the subject and so on. Research paper? Not sure what to call it. minimum of 18000-20000 words. I have lot done but also lot left and should be sending my instructor the final draft now but he understands my situation and gave me more time. I due have to be finished by the 10th of may cause then it goes for a pannel that wil judge my work. Wont have to defend it thank god!! would not be able to handle it i think, hormonal and all.
My main goal is just finishing! i usualy have high standards on my projects but I just might not have the time now to do so.. it is hard to lower your standard to try work faster though.. It is just question of finishing in time, not having it hanging over my head when in maternity leave and trying to finish with two infants! also i need to finish so I get my students loan for this semester! it is litle bit frustrating tough having to lower my standards since I have one if not the highest average in my year and have been all the five years of my study. But the thought of being finished, never going to school again other than just for work (as a teacher) is awsome!! 



DobbyForever said:


> No, you're right. Thesis is master and some crazy research publication is phd. I just always forget because my degree was in a tech field technically (instructional science and technology) so in lieu of a thesis we created a capstone project.

We were supoced to do some kind of reasearch, send out questionnaires or take interviews or something. Paper should begin with what the field and other studys say about the subject, then what method you used, partisipants and how you collected your data, then results and then discussions.
Cause i was so sick and pregnancy giving me hard time i was runing out of time to prepair my research and do it. The shcool has been doing a huge research over the years and my instrucor managed to get some data from that research to use. Did some statistical tests in spss on it, changed my subject a bit in the process but might be what makes me able to finish.



lesondemavie said:


> Master's is typically a thesis or final project + comps, and a PhD is a dissertation. My master's program required a thesis where we ran our own experiments. We had to get IRB approval, run the experiment, write a paper on the experiment in an academic journal style, and then defend in front of a panel. It was grueling. I broke down several times throughout the process esp when my advisor crossed out my entire paper without a lick of feedback and told me to start over after a year of working on my paper with a PhD student to whom he had assigned me. I'm feeling angry again just thinking about it...but I finished and it's done and I love my career so I just focus on that bit :)

Been hearing horror storys about masters papers like this all winter, and i think i would definitly cry or have a melt down if all the work and effort I am puting in this now would be for nothing! I am just aiming for qualifying now.. will probably be my lowest grade in 5 years.. kind of sucks, been one of if not the highest each year all the years so.. but if it gets be through so I might graduate this june i take it!



Gagrlinpitt said:


> Infant/child cpr class went great! It honestly helped DH and I feel a bit more comfortable preparing for baby.
> 
> I have my echocardiogram and 7-day event monitor fitting tomorrow. I'm excited because I hope this can help me figure out why I've been randomly having palpitations... And hey if it's anxiety, I'm ok with that.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well..

Anxiety is nothing to be shamed of and it can have so so so much bodily affect on you, literaly make you physicaly sick. My younger brother has anxiety, been doing realy realy well for realy long time. Visited his girlfriend (he lives in Iceland she in Sweden) and had massive anxiety attack and had not taken his meds with him (first time that happened) and they were so expencive in Sweden my parents had to send it to him in the mail. It was about 3 weeks ago i think and he is still not fully recovered after it and is now taking his meds on daily bases in stead of when in need like he had been doing. So frustrating for him to be doing that well for a long time (had goten a promotion, girlfriend and looking better) then chrasing so badly like that. 
I do hope they find what is wrong and that it aint something bad or serius.

Well.. i think I have written a essay here! sorry girls.. Just having a bad cold and hard to focus on my study (but did write 3000 words in two days!) and also looking forward to our scan that is in about 40 min or so :)


----------



## Catalyst

So the sonar is done :) It went realy well. There was alot of movements and they kicked the prod thing she uses to sonogram haha.
They had turned a litle, left one is now head down but the right one is not, she was in 20w but is now but down haha :)
And yes, they are both girls! :D the right one is still giving hard time, her but was way low and she said.. I think.. I think it is a girl.. then she moved and she said "Im fairly sertain it is a girl, and I cant see anything that hints it is a boy." and showed us the three lines. Not as obvius as with the left one but we could see it. When we had our younger son she was not trying to see the gender and we still saw a penis! haha :) so we are pritty sure now :)
They are 2lb 1,5oz and 2lb 5,4oz :) a good size she says :)

So now we can realy start think about names!!


----------



## Girly922

Catalyst, I'm glad your scan went well and you've got that confirmation that they're both girls. 

Pretty, that is so sweet he's coming up with so many changes off his own back. I can understand your apprehension though as he has only just found out and he doesn't need to rush anything. 

Gagr, I had to have an ECG when I was pregnant with DD because of palpitations. Turns out it's just an ectopic heartbeat. I hope yours is a simple explanation too!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly922 said:


> Catalyst, I'm glad your scan went well and you've got that confirmation that they're both girls.
> 
> Pretty, that is so sweet he's coming up with so many changes off his own back. I can understand your apprehension though as he has only just found out and he doesn't need to rush anything.
> 
> Gagr, I had to have an ECG when I was pregnant with DD because of palpitations. Turns out it's just an ectopic heartbeat. I hope yours is a simple explanation too!

&#128512; hoping so. The echo was actually very cool to watch and the tech was amazing and showed me everything. I didn't see anything that looked way off to me so that's great news. I am charging my event monitor now and I will start wearing it tonight. Thankfully I got a month's supply of electrodes so I can shower and everything and then re attach it.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Garg - that is great news and you must be feeling a little relief about having the wear the monitor and getting some answers. 

Pretty - It sounds like he really wants to be involved. And although it is hard to hide your guilt, I would try to. I would offer him encouraging comments like. "That is a great idea" or "I appreciate all your brainstorming you are doing." All men needs sometimes is a little reassurance they are doing the right thing and usually they do it. 

AFM - I had my tarot card reading at the bridal shower over the weekend and I can't seem to get it out of my mind. First of all everything she told me was 100% true, which was so weird even before I asked her any questions. 2nd, she said I am having a girl. But I am actually having a boy. When I told her I was having a boy she said well the boy is going to be late and the girl is ready to come and is waiting. Meanwhile, I don't know if I will have another baby, this may be my only one so I don't really know how to process the information. Of course, I have been having horrible thoughts like, my baby boy wont make it full term and I will have a girl if we try again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty we are peas in a pod. I shot down SO all the time out of guilt. But I agree let him just go on and on and tell him you appreciate him and his ideas. Love that's really embracing it!

Catalyst yay for confirmation of girls and good weights.

Ttc honestly... I'd ignore it. Tarot is designed like horoscopes: they're generic so anybody can connect to them. I have family in Thailand who are mystics and trust me I firmly subscribe to supernatural beliefs, but a- we don't mess with tarot as it invites spirits we don't want around and b-it's a sham 90% of the time like a magic show

Gag glad it looked good and gl with the monitor


----------



## second.time

Catalyst, good to hear you got confirmation on your twins being girls! I know you must be excited.

TTC ... I don't think you need to give the tarot reading much weight. It's totally possible that the person reading the cards just messed up and said 'girl' and then felt embarrassed when you said it was a boy, so she had to cover it up with a different story. It sounds like she meant you'd have a second baby, a girl, one day. And who knows, maybe you will! But she should have been more tactful and made sure not to cause you stress. 

I'm stressing out over the weirdest thing right now. It's a canker sore, but it's bigger and more painful than the usual ones I'll get, and it's been hurting for over a week now. My dentist called in a prescription for Magic Mouthwash but I wish he'd take a look at it. The funny thing is that I had a cleaning just a couple of weeks ago and they did the usual check, feeling my tongue, etc., and said everything looked perfect ... and then a few days later I develop the worst canker sore of my life. Weird timing. It's not so bad except that it's painful to eat, so I've struggled with that, and my imagination is running wild and Google is making me think it's worse than just a normal mouth ulcer.


----------



## 808malia

So, I have been stressing out too... I was still really sick over the weekend (just starting to feel a little better now) and I lost about 4-5lbs over the weekend! I was still eating, just not as much... So now I am worried that it might affect the baby in some way... I am overweight to begin with, but now I am under my pre-pregnancy weight again and it has stayed there for a few days now even though I am eating almost normal again...Ugh :dohh:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Quick update ladies! Echo results are already back &#128562;. Structurally my heart is wonderful and it's working great so my results were normal. 

I started wearing the monitor yesterday. It's kind of a pain as you have to get dressed around it, but I know it's the last step in making sure I'm good for my baby. I still get to shower and have to take it off daily for an hour to charge it. Only six more days to wear this!


----------



## second.time

That's great news, gagrlin! I hope the next six days of the monitor aren't too inconvenient or annoying.

Malia, I wouldn't worry too much about that. Just focus on feeling better. My MIL and SIL both had such terrible HG during pregnancy that they lost significant amounts of weight, but they gave birth to totally healthy, fat babies. The baby takes what she needs from your body -- it's you who might feel the negative effects of losing some nutrients, but hopefully as you recover you'll have more of an appetite!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Second.time - I completely understand the canker sour feeling. I got one too and went to the dentist and he started to laugh at me when I told him I was worried. He told me to gargle warm water with salt. But those little things hurt but do go away so don't worry. 

garg - That is great news, one less thing to worry about. I am sure everything will be great with the monitor. 

Malia - I am sorry you are feeling like crap, I hope you feel better soon. 

I know I was over reacting to the stupid tarot reader, just had to vent a little yesterday. I feel better today. Baby boy is kicking on a schedule daily so I feel comfort in that. 

My DH has been in NY for the week on business and I hate being alone. Ugh. He gets back on Friday sooo looking forward to that!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Omg, I'm so worn out. 

We have a bunch of rush orders at work that need to be finished by Thursday afternoon, so we needed people to work longer than our usual 8am-5pm hours. We worked til 7pm on Monday and until 10pm last night and tonight. My feet are killing me. Thank God we're going back to normal hours tomorrow. I have errands I need to run and I haven't seen DB since Sunday. Mama needs snuggles. -.-


----------



## Mummafrog

TTC if you're going to read anything into the tarot card message then maybe it could be that the lady picked up a feminine energy from your little one :) a very gentle boy <3 I'm sure he is as strong as ever in there. 

Malia a few days of eating less than normal won't harm your baby at all, people who are overweight to begin with (like me!) lose weight much more easily in pregnancy because we have extra but baby will take everything it needs from your body, it's only you who might feel more tired and stuff if you can't eat well. Hope you feel better soon x

Pretty I'm so happy you have support around you now and that daddy is getting the pregnancy love bug :haha: sorry you've been working so hard, that sounds exhasuting, spend the extra pennies on something nice. 

AFM well 25 weeks today which feels mad, mostly managing to feel relaxed about movements at the moment, this is quite a wriggly baby compared to my daughter who NEVER bloody moved :haha: We had our repeat scan and they saw everything they needed to see so baby is healthy :D but still couldn't be sure on the gender for us, they THINK it's a girl so that's what we're going with for now and thinking about girl names etc. Honestly I've reached a place where I'm so excited about either, there is something so lovely and familiar about having the gender I already have, it makes it very easy to imagine her tiny, beautiful self <3 so we'll see!

Work has been good but it's getting hard constantly having to tell my mentors and explain myself about getting pregnant while studying (in my last year) etc, they're all 'interested' but it feels like I have to defend my choices with every new person I work with.. and I wish they could just be happy for me achieving both my family and my career and only being 22! I've got time to do both and take a bit longer to study, you know? So what's the big deal? Just because they would do it differently, but we're so happy doing it like this and our daughter is such a happy child. 
*rant over*

I've had a horrid cough and cold while going to work and when I cough too much it makes me gag and feel sick eugh! Oh well, it has nearly passed, my poor pelvic floor :haha:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mummafrog said:


> TTC if you're going to read anything into the tarot card message then maybe it could be that the lady picked up a feminine energy from your little one :) a very gentle boy <3 I'm sure he is as strong as ever in there.
> 
> Malia a few days of eating less than normal won't harm your baby at all, people who are overweight to begin with (like me!) lose weight much more easily in pregnancy because we have extra but baby will take everything it needs from your body, it's only you who might feel more tired and stuff if you can't eat well. Hope you feel better soon x
> 
> Pretty I'm so happy you have support around you now and that daddy is getting the pregnancy love bug :haha: sorry you've been working so hard, that sounds exhasuting, spend the extra pennies on something nice.
> 
> AFM well 25 weeks today which feels mad, mostly managing to feel relaxed about movements at the moment, this is quite a wriggly baby compared to my daughter who NEVER bloody moved :haha: We had our repeat scan and they saw everything they needed to see so baby is healthy :D but still couldn't be sure on the gender for us, they THINK it's a girl so that's what we're going with for now and thinking about girl names etc. Honestly I've reached a place where I'm so excited about either, there is something so lovely and familiar about having the gender I already have, it makes it very easy to imagine her tiny, beautiful self <3 so we'll see!
> 
> Work has been good but it's getting hard constantly having to tell my mentors and explain myself about getting pregnant while studying (in my last year) etc, they're all 'interested' but it feels like I have to defend my choices with every new person I work with.. and I wish they could just be happy for me achieving both my family and my career and only being 22! I've got time to do both and take a bit longer to study, you know? So what's the big deal? Just because they would do it differently, but we're so happy doing it like this and our daughter is such a happy child.
> *rant over*
> 
> I've had a horrid cough and cold while going to work and when I cough too much it makes me gag and feel sick eugh! Oh well, it has nearly passed, my poor pelvic floor :haha:

Mumma I'm glad you're feeling better.. I'm 32 and just now having my first baby... So what you've accomplished is very impressive!!!

AFM, we found our pediatrician. We had an interview last night and both DH and I were very comfortable with them. They are totally ok with a modified vaccine schedule ( I'm not anti vaccine but I don't like the idea of giving more than two at a time) and they have the same ideals that we do about raising our kids. That is such a relief to have that lined up.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Mumma - I honestly think it was because the reader was having a girl and due in like 3 weeks so maybe she was picking up on that. Anyway, look at you 22 with all those achievements under your belt. You are killing it mama! And who cares what other people think, you are doing what is right for you and your family. But i totally get having to defend yourself about being pregnant.

Pretty - That sounds like such a hard schedule, but the weekend is almost here and you can relax. Maybe BD will rub your feet!

Garg - I am 33 and having my first! That's great about the pediatrician. What did you have to do to interview? Was it like a phone call or do you actually go to their office? Aren't they busy seeing patients and all?


----------



## Maries_s

Catalyst said:


> Maries_s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> Dobby: i might be using the wrong word, always thought that my final paper in the masters was thesis.. but is in in doctor study? Haha English is not my native language like probably most of you can tell from my writing :)
> I am finishing my masters, finally finishing 5 years in University! Just have tofinish this last semester, big paper and has not been going well so I am so so afraid I wont be able to finish! We will see how it goes :) i go from optimistic and thinking i can do it (I know i would have chance if not pregnant) and thinking that i wont be able to but oh so close!
> 
> I never would have guessed. What is your mother language? English is not my mother language either.Click to expand...
> 
> Im from Iceland :) never lived anywhere else. So my mother language is icelandic. What is yours?Click to expand...

My mother language is Spanish, I'm from Puerto Rico but currently living in United States.


----------



## lesondemavie

I will be 35 this month and this is my first. I took my time in undergrad soaking up the experience and studying abroad, I worked after undergrad to be sure of what I wanted to do before heading off to grad school, grad school took much longer than expected bc of a disorganized thesis process but I learned a great deal more than my "peers" who finished in 1-2 years and my career is better for it, DH and I have been happily together for a decade this year and we have lived together for 7 years, but we wanted to spend our 20s and early 30s traveling the world sans kids and building our careers. We started trying in my 33rd year, but as you all know that process was longer and rockier than we had hoped. I still wouldn't change a thing. We started trying when we were ready and not a moment sooner or later. Save for the limits of biology, age doesn't matter when it comes to having a family. You can definitely do things your own way and that's the beautiful thing about life. Whatever your journeys have been or will be, I fully appreciate and admire staying true to yourself and finding fulfillment in your own way <3


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

TTC they actually offer a monthly "class" for expectant mom's after their office hours. They talked about their philosophy and what their protocol is then opened the floor for questions. After the 20 minutes of taking we got to talk with her one on one and im so happy we did...


----------



## 808malia

I am 34 and this will be my first, we started trying when I was 32 but it took a little longer than expected to get a viable pregnancy. I was definitely not ready for kids in my twenties, I was kind of a partier... So I put it off and didn't even think about kids til I hit my thirties.:shrug:


----------



## second.time

Everyone has timelines that work for them! On my side of the family, most of us have kids in our 30s or even 40s. I was 28 with my first, which happened to work out for me. On my DH's side, though, all of his close relatives had kids at much younger ages. They started at 19/20 and were done by the time they hit 30. I think it's kind of nice for my in-laws that we're having kids later because it means they get some new babies spread out a little longer. But I do wish my baby would have more cousins his own age! Hopefully my siblings pull through (at their own pace).


----------



## PrettyInInk42

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Pretty - That sounds like such a hard schedule, but the weekend is almost here and you can relax. Maybe BD will rub your feet!

I doubt that. DB has the opposite of a foot fetish. lol

If we're discussing ages during pregnancy, I'll be 29 on Saturday and this is my first. DB is 31. I think most of my much older cousins already had kids when they were my age. My mom had a couple miscarriages in her mid-30's and went on to have me at 37 and my sister at 42.


----------



## DobbyForever

I hit 150 today and I can't even look at myself :cry: I miss my old body.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> I hit 150 today and I can't even look at myself :cry: I miss my old body.

Bitch! 150 would be my dream weight. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

The context being three years ago I was 115. After I lost the twins I went into a dark depression and gained almost 20 lbs in a short amount of time. I lost a couple right before I got pregnant, and now to be 35 lbs away knowing I have another 19+ to gain is just depressing.


----------



## lesondemavie

I totally get that Dobby. I feel like weight is relative. When you spend the majority of your life at one weight and then gain, it's hard to look in the mirror and love your new body. I struggle with that constantly even though most people would still consider me thin. Being pregnant has actually helped in a way, but all of the weight seems to be in my baby bump (and boobs...will they ever stop growing???) so I'm just doing my best to practice bump love. I imagine it would be hard for me if I gained elsewhere too, as I already struggled with loving my body with the extra 10lbs I gained in grad school. I'm about to hit 140lbs this week, and while that is still well under the average weight of a non-pregnant American woman, it is by far the most I've ever weighed...and even though it's for a wonderful reason, my head still freaks out a bit about it...esp with my doctor expressing concern.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aww Dobby I totally understand. I'm currently the heaviest I've ever been and it hurts.. especially because I'm already overweight. I had a nasty car accident in 2004 and gained 120+ lbs because I fractured my pelvis in 4 places and took 18 months of physical therapy to learn to walk again.. I honestly was just lazy through the years and never really tried to lose it until this year.. I lost 25lbs before I got pregnant in August and when I Mc, I went into a dark place and gained it all back. Not to mention im a 40G chest. 

It's very hard to see yourself continue to go up on the scale, but the great thing is, once you deliver not only will you loose about 10-12lbs of baby, water, placenta,etc.. you can choose to use that as motivation to begin the process. I'm determined to get to a healthier weight because my little girl will need me around. Hence why I've been ultra cautious and have only gained 10lbs so far.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry, Dobby. I didn't know your backstory.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh. Part of the 20 was ex right before SO threw me into a wall and permanently messed up my trap. I used to do Krav Maga 7 hours a week/ ran Spartan Races and was in my best physical shape. But you can't do krav at that level with a bum shoulder. Or any of the exercise I enjoy/works for my body.

Ty for listening ladies. I just needed to b* for a moment. :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Oh. Part of the 20 was ex right before SO threw me into a wall and permanently messed up my trap. I used to do Krav Maga 7 hours a week/ ran Spartan Races and was in my best physical shape. But you can't do krav at that level with a bum shoulder. Or any of the exercise I enjoy/works for my body.
> 
> Ty for listening ladies. I just needed to b* for a moment. :hugs:

That's what we are here for!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Dobby - why do you have 19lb to gain? I thought the weight was supposed to level or stop in 3rd tri? Am I being completely naive? 

I am also having an issue with my weight, hard to feel good about myself. However, I will say I started to track what I am eating on MyFitness Pal and while I do still feel my cravings it stops me from over indulging and makign sure I am eating the right combo of carbs/protein/fiber etc. I am also freaked out about my GB test in two weeks as I really don't what to get that as I already have PCOS.


----------



## lesondemavie

TTC - I <3 MFP! That's exactly what I started doing myself with the goal of just gaining 0.5lbs per week, and I think the upcoming GTT is weighing on my mind too. I've only been over on calories once since starting. Instead of Chobani flip cups, I've been eating lots of chopped fruit with plain Greek yogurt, granola, and just a drop of honey for breakfast. While there is still sugar in fruit the fiber in whole fruit makes your body process it differently. I also figure I can use the protein from the granola since I still can't stand most meat. I haven't changed my lunch or dinner much, but I just haven't been as hungry lately so that helps, and I am able to add a few more veggies back in. We just planted our spring veggies and I'm hoping I can enjoy them. Three types of carrots, two types of Swiss chard, six kinds of tomatoes, and some red romaine!

As for weight gain in third tri, I am also hoping it slows, but I've read that it's different for everyone. Some say they put on the most in third, others say it slows. I already notice my appetite decreasing now that there's less room in there, so fingers crossed.

Is anyone else starting to really feel the shortness of breath? Everyone tells me I'm still so small, but relatively speaking this extra weight is a lot for me. I feel like a whale in my yoga class now. I'm gasping for air in forward folds. I had to come out of a few holds early last night bc of that and back pain. Definitely believe that my uterus is big enough to press up on my diaphragm now &#128514;


----------



## second.time

I get out of breath really easily. I had a dental cleaning and lying back for it in the chair made me get really breathless to the point of needing to sit up for a while. I noticed that downward dog is uncomfortable for me too, and when I have to stoop a lot to pick up my kid's toys, etc., I get winded.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

lesondemavie - What is your screenname, want to be MFP buddies? Mine is anelly26. I am eating the same thing for breakfast. I get a big tub of greek non-fat yogurt and keep it at work so I don't have to lug it back and forth. Really fills me up and helps keep me full. Also just found the Kashi Whole Grain Waffles, have two of those with some almond butter and it is like a bagel (well not really, but you get my gist)

My rule of thumb (learned this from my nutritionist) when I* go to eat a carb it should be at a 5:1 ratio of Carb to fiber. So for every 5 grams of carb it should contain 1 gram of fiber. So, if something has 40grams of carbs it should have 8 grams of fiber. I have PCOS so I have to be strict with the type and how many carbs I eat because my body doesn't metabolize them properly. 

I have been getting shortness of breath too. I can seem to carry groceries bags, talk and walk at the same time. I get out of breath really quickly.


----------



## 808malia

I have been having some shortness of breath, but I have asthma so not really anything new there, except I seem to get it a bit easier than normal...:shrug:

Pretty- Happy Birthday!!!:flower: Hope you have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## lesondemavie

Malia - I have asthma too, but it is exercise induced asthma. I've only had two attacks that were not triggered by running or intense exercise, and they were from stress. Gentle yoga definitely does not qualify under any of those categories :haha:

Sure we can be MFP buddies ttc. I think my un is cococa. I'll add you :)


----------



## 808malia

Ya, my asthma is really bad, I use 2 different inhalers a few times a day and I have a nebulizer at home for when ever I get sick so I don't end up in the ER... I'm sure the extra weight doesn't help, lol!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I wouldn't have said I was short of breath, but I'm sitting here, noticing that my breathing is not as effortless as it usually is. But I did have a big dinner. I also was finally able to get back to the gym today after like 2 and a half weeks of not going and I felt pretty good. And it was nice knowing I don't have to suck in my stomach anymore. I was probably getting looks, but I wasn't really paying attention.

Well, the weekend of pregnancy announcements has begun. It started at work today (pic 1), but there are a bunch of people that don't speak English as a first language. So, they were a little confused, but then happy once they realized what was going on. Next will be BD's mom's side of the family tomorrow afternoon and then everyone attending my BDay party in the evening. Ending with the big social media announcement on Sunday (pic 2). : )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170407_075611.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 17









IMG_20170407_215601_editb.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Maries_s

Pretty: happy birthday!


----------



## second.time

Love the Harry Potter-themed announcement! Have a good birthday!

I had a mild scare last night with strong, frequent Braxton hicks. Not painful, but noticeable ... I could feel the squeeze and they were pretty strong. The L&D nurse on-call told me to take a warm bath and drink a lot of water and come in if they didn't stop after an hour. I just ended up falling asleep and now they're gone, thankfully. It's a good reminder to drink more water, I guess!


----------



## lesondemavie

Ugh I've been having so much trouble drinking enough water. I'm constantly thirsty and waking up with dry lips but water tends to just increase my acid reflux &#128542;...still trying to force myself anyway and just follow it up with a glass of almond or cashew milk, but it is tough!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still catching up. Ty ladies for empathizing :hugs:

I get short of breath as well. Like someone is sitting on my chest when I'm not doing anything. First time it happened I almost had a panic attack, but my gyn said as long as it goes away after a couple minutes and isn't an every day thing it's normal. So I just ignore it now. What's killing me is the sudden allergies! Ugh

Pretty love the announcements! Partial to your hp one hehe. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hey ladies. I'm on day 4 of the cardiac event monitor. I pray none of you have to deal with this,. It's a pain. I just got done with my Glucose test.. I went ahead and did a 3 hour GTT since I had to do it first trimester And I don't want to drink that nasty thing anymore then I have to.


----------



## Catalyst

Happy birthday Pretty :)


----------



## Maries_s

I've been experiencing short of breath also but I think is because my anxiety is been very high lately. For some reason I can't get relax and I am constantly worrying. I also have a hard time falling asleep because of my breathing issues. I don't want to talk about it with the doctor because I don't want to be on medication but I don't want to risk having PPD after delivery.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm the exact same way. I was prescribed Zoloft shortly before I fell pregnant. I never took it because I was ttc and they would wean me off anyway. Can you tell your doctor but be clear medication is not an option but look into individual or group counseling? I know I'm giving advice I don't take myself, but I go through periods like you where I can't sleep because I'm having difficulty breathing or having nightmares. :hugs: I just keep telling myself my baby is ok on repeat. Or look at my last scan pictures.


----------



## lesondemavie

Marie - I second the counseling option. Not sure what your history with anxiety is, but a few mindfulness classes and a work book did wonders for me. It takes some work, and will, but I'd definitely say it was worth it. Best of luck managing it all :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and music. It's weird but I get instantly soothed listening to orchestral video game music from my childhood.


----------



## second.time

I think it could be worth mentioning to your doctor, Marie. Like Dobby said, hopefully they'll respect your wishes about medications but be able to give you advice about how to deal with it in other ways. I agree, counseling could be amazing, or a support group. Struggling with anxiety alone is hard enough when you're not pregnant.

I go through some bad patches of anxiety. For me it's often centered on hypochondria. I found that yesterday, just talking to the L&D nurse helped me relax enough that the BH calmed down. Feeling like I'm in control and like people take me seriously can be a huge help. Or just talking to somebody else.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Passed my Glucose test, thyroid is doing great, and my hemoglobin was good!! All great news.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay!!! So glad to hear that!


----------



## Maries_s

I really don't want to involve my doctor into this. I know doctor is only going to send me to someone who is going to give a prescription plus I will have to deal with this information on my medical record and I really don't want to. 
Where other place I can find therapy or something? I probably are going to deal with this alone since I can't talk with my mom (my only family) about this kind of thing and I definitely can't tell everything to my DH no matter how good our relationship is. You know they're things you only keep to yourself hehe.


----------



## Maries_s

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Passed my Glucose test, thyroid is doing great, and my hemoglobin was good!! All great news.

So glad to hear good news!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Marie. :hugs: unfortunately a lot of out of insurance counseling is expensive. I would seek out a low income clinic and ask them for their counseling options. Just remember doctors serve you and cannot force you to do anything you don't want. You just have to be aggressive and firm. And you should be able to find a therapist who doesn't immediately jump to medications.

You can bring it up as looking for pregnancy support groups just to talk to women who are also pregnant and sharing your experience. Not make it about the anxiety. I guarantee women in the group will also have some form of anxiety that can relate and counselors can help guide you without medication. If I'm not mistaken, what's said on group stays in group unless you are a danger to yourself or others.

I really empathize. I can't talk to anybody either. They all freak out and make it about them. And my gyn is really pushy about therapy I don't want or suppprt I don't want. I do deal with mine on my own. But thus far I have only had two panic attacks that lasted <10m. If it gets worse, I would seek out help. I was born at 32 weeks with high anxiety because of my mom's constant state of stress throughout my pregnancy. So if I reached that point I would go in and do whatever I can, medication included, to prevent my kid from being premature and perpetually stressed like I was.


----------



## lesondemavie

Marie - If you are interested in mindfulness, I believe there are online classes and I can recommend some workbooks. I only opted for this route upon the recommendation of a therapist who never once mentioned medication for me, but I can understand your concern. If it gets worse or does not get better with steps you take on your own, therapy may be your best option. Research shows that therapy alone is more effective than medication alone, although depending on the condition and intensity they can be more effective together. Maybe you can find a counselor nearby, rather than going through your doctor?


----------



## DobbyForever

Just want to second mindfulness seems silly/dumb at first but it works so well. We had a counselor at my last school who taught mindfulness for 30m twice a week to my second graders. She always insisted teachers partake to set an example. It was so, SO nice.


----------



## Girly922

Gagr that's great news! 

Maries, I just wanted to say that I can completely understand where you are coming from not wanting to approach the subject with your doctor. I don't feel the same this pregnancy as I did with DD, I can't quite pinpoint why. It's not so much anxiety as this baby is a wriggler, but a lack of enjoyment of things and a short temper. DH is being really supportive, and I will discuss it with my midwife if things get worse. But for the time being I'd prefer to just see how things go. But that's a lot of why I'm not on here a great deal too.


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby that's great. I use it with my clients of all ages (mostly kids) as well if they can benefit :)


----------



## Weebles

I have anxiety as well and I don't take medication for it daily because I'm not comfortable with it either. I do have medication for panic attacks but those are so few and far between my prescription expires before I use them all. Not that I was use it during pregnancy anyway. I've noticed my anxiety getting worse with pregnancy too.. I don't really know what mindfulness is, I'm going to have to look into that. 

DH and I just finished up the the weekend labor and delivery course. Even as a second time mom it was helpful and he was so attentitive.. It was sweet, he really listened and wants to be a good birth partner. Anyone on the fence about attending one I just have to say that I am so glad we went.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good stuff, Gagrl. And sorry some of you are dealing with bad anxiety. 

Well, everyone now knows I'm pregnant. Telling BD's extended family went great. Everyone seemed really happy, despite the fact that the family just got 2 new babies (one in Sept, one in Dec). Also, BD's mom and her husband told us that they bought us a crib and change table (including a new mattress and change pad). I almost didn't know what to say. That's such a huge weight off our shoulders. They also said they got a 2nd change table for their place, so we have no excuse to not visit them a lot (they live an hour away). 

Telling my friends at my party went alright too. A few people we no shows and a couple people there already knew, but those that didn't know were happy for us.

And then I announced on facebook today. It was obviously a surprise for a lot of people (and a few even asked if BD was the father, probably cuz we aren't actually a proper couple, lol). I also treated myself to a few new mat tops and some jeans. I finally feel like I'm ready to flaunt my bump and just enjoy things from here on out. :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty I'm so happy, I'm sure it's such a relief. Now it's time to enjoy!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty that is so wonderful! The announcements going so well, and the grandparents chipping in! Yay!

Weebles you reminded me I need to sign up. They only do them once a month, and I want June but I may do May. Idk. Gonna talk to my gyn on Friday about it.

I have spring break Friday. Hopefully buying a Rav 4 on Saturday. Want to get the chair rail and paint and blinds fixed in the nursery. Organize the stuff I have in there. My mom's coworker got me $100 to Amazon so I bought everything still on that registry to force people onto my BRUS one hah. Got two nursing scarves, a white noise machine, and a board book of "Goodnight Moon" since I don't have one. Still have $30 left, but going to hang onto that for other baby books after I inventory what I have from my K-2 years. I left a lot behind for the teachers after me. Or I may just wait for the next scholastic warehouse sale. They usually have one in June.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Great news Pretty!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Quick question: Is having a baby shower at 33 weeks pregnant too early? The hall I'd like to have it at only has 1 opening in June: the 4th. Otherwise I'd have to wait til July 9th, which is 13 days before I'm due. Thoughts?


----------



## second.time

I think that's the most standard time for them, pretty - somewhere at the beginning of the third trimester. You know the sex of the baby by then, you have a good idea of what you still want/need before the baby arrives, but you aren't yet in that zone where you might give birth any day.


----------



## lesondemavie

Not at all too early. I am having my shower between weeks 32 and 33. I think having it about 2 months before the EDD is quite common? My SIL is having it around then too in late July, my coworker just had his coed shower with his fiancé in March when baby is due mid-May, and my friend who is due mid-April had her shower in February. I want June to just prepare for baby since I'm due in early July, so the end of May made the most sense to me.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm due July 19 and we are having our shower on may 27..


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm due 7/31 and my shower is 5/20. It's out of social protocol range, but most of my invitees are teachers or parents who vacation with their kids during June/July. With the 27th being both a holiday and my brothers' birthdays, I made the decision to just do 5/20. I think the standard range is 8 weeks prior to EDD or later. 33 weeks is great.


----------



## 808malia

Ya, I think that's usually when everybody does their shower... I will do mine at about 32-33 weeks as well, that way I have time to buy the things that I don't get at my baby shower.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So ladies we toured the hospital tonight.. it's starting to get real... Ahh lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww gag ikr?! I haven't set my tour up yet. Going to talk to my gyn about it on Friday. But prepping for baby shower, getting a new car this weekend, signing up for classes (breastfeeding, childbirth, newborn care).... next week I'm installing chair rail and painting the nursery. Like getting too real. I can't even


----------



## Maries_s

lesondemavie said:


> Marie - If you are interested in mindfulness, I believe there are online classes and I can recommend some workbooks. I only opted for this route upon the recommendation of a therapist who never once mentioned medication for me, but I can understand your concern. If it gets worse or does not get better with steps you take on your own, therapy may be your best option. Research shows that therapy alone is more effective than medication alone, although depending on the condition and intensity they can be more effective together. Maybe you can find a counselor nearby, rather than going through your doctor?

I'm totally interested! What kind of books can you recommend me? 

I went to my yoga class today and it really help (Finally). I still have trouble breathing through the day but I managed them very quickly. 


Girls: 

When are you going to start washing the newborn clothes? When are you going to start making your hospital bag? I'm planning to sit this week and make the list for my hospital bag.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, just found out that basically all of my dad's side of the family is busy that weekend in June. So, it either needs to be July or I have to find a different venue.


----------



## DobbyForever

Most of what I read said 32-35 weeks for your hospital bag. Holy crap! That's t minus 8-11 weeks. Omg. I'll likely do mine at 34 weeks (also when I have childbirth and breastfeeding and newborn care lol) because I get off work 6/14.

Awww pretty that's a bummer. I'd personally not wait until July. It won't be as fun for you plus you want time to organize and get anything that wasn't bought at your shower. But that's just me


----------



## second.time

Marie, I washed the baby clothes recently and organized them in a new dresser. I needed to sort through the hand-me-downs and figure out where we stood.

I think my hospital doesn't offer a tour until pre-admission at 36 weeks. It feels a little late to me -- what if you have a baby before 36 weeks? But hopefully we'll make it to June with no issue. I did sign up my 4-year-old for a sibling class that will let him tour the hospital so he knows what's up, but I'm hardly going to be asking questions about epidurals and labor positions in front of a crowd of little kids. =p


----------



## DobbyForever

Say whhhhaaaattt?! 36 weeks?! That does seem late


----------



## Maries_s

I'm going to prepare my hospital bag earlier just because I'm a control freak and my DD came earlier so I just want to be ready just in case. I wasn't sure about washing the newborn clothes soon but I definitely will be considering doing this soon.


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi ladies, 

we had our millionth growth scan yesterday & im pleased to say everything looks absolutely fantastic! Baby boy has an estimated fetal weight of 3lb 0.5oz already so im ecstatic with my 5lb gain! 

Hope your all doing well. As far as washing baby clothes and hospital bags I will probably start next week as DS was a PpRom baby and my waters broke with him at 34 weeks so id like to be prepared.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I found a printable hospital bag list that I'll be printing at work today so I have an idea of what I need to pack. I'm sure I'll be the over packer but I'd rather be prepared. I also have a onsie coming from my mom that she bought for my husband that says "hand picked on earth by my grandfather in heaven" since my father in law passed away almost a year ago.. I want the hospital photographer to take pictures of baby girl in that onsie.


----------



## second.time

DobbyForever said:


> Say whhhhaaaattt?! 36 weeks?! That does seem late

I know! You sign up at 32 weeks but the hour-long appointment where they work with you and give you a tour, etc., is at 36 weeks. I might call and see if they have other options, because there are some questions I have -- like about how much mobility they encourage in the birthing room, if they let you move around freely, etc. -- and I'd like to know beforehand so I'm not surprised by it during labor.


----------



## Girly922

I think my shower/sprinkle is late June, and an afternoon tea for the second week in July (I'll be 38 weeks). 

I'm not sure when I'll start washing the newborn clothes, probably around 34/35 weeks. I haven't yet decided if I'm going to pack a hospital bag as such. I've read a few people that have made up a newborn basket that can be transferred with them if they go into hospital and doesn't feel like they've got a bag prepared to tempt fate almost. 

I find the idea of hospital tours very strange. We had DD in hospital, in the midwife unit, and hospital tours just didn't (?dont) exist. We turned up at 7am, gave birth, and then were on our way home again by 2pm. 

I am a little anxious about how DD will cope if she's awake when I go into labour. My parents live an hour away, but I plan on calling my mum to come up once labour starts so she can take DD out, or at least have her out of the room if it gets too much. But there's always the risk that baby will make their arrival while she's on her way up to us.


----------



## Maries_s

I'm not planning to have a babyshower. We don't know anybody here so we just made the registry list from Amazon and told the family that they could buy it from there or give us an Amazon gift card. 

I made the hospital bag list today and went into panic mode immediately. I check the baby clothes that I already have and non of the brand new pjs are newborn. We received some used clothes but I'm very picky went it comes with the very first clothes that baby is going to wear. DH tried to calm me down and told me that we could go to do some shopping for the baby tomorrow or maybe today since he told me to check Macys online and they don't have any newborn pajamas. 

Baby shopping has to include:
pajamas 
Socks 
Hats 
Maybe a blanket 
That's it. 
I already have a two pack of newborn pacifier just in case and we are going to buy newborn diapers in a couple of weeks. (I'm not really worried about diapers since hospital provides them). 

I have my pajamas in the laundry basket already, but I have to buy:
2 nursing bra 
A couple of tank tops
Pullover nursing cardigan (very cute an cheap at Amazon) 
Leggings 
Depends (sounds crazy but I did this last time and it was way much better than using sanitary pads in the hospital) 
Small package of sanitary pad (just because I always carry one) 
Bath towel 

I think that's all I need to buy anything else I have around the house and I don't want to overpack like I did last time.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

You all seem so organized and ahead of the game. I am not even buying anything until 35 weeks but I am also taking the entire month of July off from work (EDD is 7/22) so I will need to fill my days with stuff to do so I don't get board waiting, especially if LO comes late.

As for anxiety, I can completely relate. I see a therapist once a week and even if I am feeling good I still go. I always feel better after I talk to someone. Separately, I am going back on my meds once LO arrives, which means I wont be BF'ing but I look at it like I have to take care of myself otherwise I cannot take care of him.

We are in the home stretch ladies!!!


----------



## lesondemavie

Completely agree with that TTC. You being there and healthy for your LO is the most important thing. We're all at risk for PPD and increased anxiety after delivery regardless of history, so I really admire you for knowing yourself and being proactive <3


----------



## 808malia

Ya, I don't really have much ready for the baby, because this is my first I am waiting til after the baby shower to buy most of the stuff needed for baby:shrug: But I am leaving for my babymoon this Thursday evening!!! Super excited to get away for a few days, explore and eat everything!:haha::happydance:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I feel like I've swapped one issue for another. -.-

I was finally able to pick a date and find a venue for my shower (June 11), so I just need to finish my registry and then it's time to start inviting. Question: Is it ok or kind of rude and greedy to have the registry, but also have a short list of places we'd like gift cards from?

Anyway, the new issue now is the name. BD asked me if I'd been thinking about names and I said I had and told him Alex. He said that's his manager's name (but with KS instead of an X) and he wasn't a fan. I then pointed out a couple hockey players named Alex (Nylander and Ovechekin) and he kind of disliked it less. He asked about a middle name and I told him I like the sound of 2 middle names and I was thinking Jared Ewing cuz that's what my mom would've named a boy, if she'd had one. And then he asked about the last name and I told him we could discuss it later (cuz it was late and we were already in bed). So, this morning, he tells me he's not a fan of Alexander Jared and counters with John (for his late grandfather) and Werner (for my dad). I tell him I find John to be a boring name and tell him I was thinking Matthew for a 2nd boy. He asks about the last name again and I suggest we talk about it later cuz he's driving me home at the time and this discussion will take more than a few minutes. Once I'm home, and I'm packing my lunch for work, I end up crying for like 20 mins.

So, here's my thought process: I've been dreaming of kids for years. I was thinking about baby names while he was still joking about pushing me down a flight of stairs. Now he wants to come and try to change what I've always wanted. It's bad enough I've already been denied my little girl, but to be denied a name I've really liked for years is kind of too much. On top of that, he's not my husband. He's not even technically my boyfriend, but he's thinking I might put his last name on the baby I'm carrying. Sorry if I'm sounding like an asshole. I'm obviously hormonal, and probably kind of tired right now. A discussion definitely needs to be had. And I dunno if I should msg him now and let him know I'm kind of upset or just bring it up when I see him again tomorrow.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Pretty - I think you are completely right in your thought process and you have a right to be upset. Personally, and only you can make the decision, I feel that the baby should have your name and you should name it whatever you want. Maybe let him have a little input on the middle name as a compromise? 

My reasoning is because, like you said, you technically do not have a "title" on the relationship and you aren't married. I think those are two very solid examples you can give him and have the right to give the baby your last name. He can't really say anything to that. 

There are a lot of unknowns in your relationship right now, for example, how involved will he be in the baby's life. I say give the baby your last name, name it what YOU want and then down the road if he has proven himself to be involved in the child's life and you actually want a long-term relationship with this person and he will be a good partner for you and makes you happy THEN maybe you can discuss changing the last name. You can always change the last name in the future. 

I have changed my name three times across my entire life, long story. So it is not uncommon.

I hope this helps, don't be sad you have every right to feel the way you do and I completely agree with your logic.

808 - Have fun on your babymoon!!!


----------



## Maries_s

Pretty: Can you put both last name? My DD has my DH last name and mine but that's how things works on Puerto Rico. I'm planning to do the same with baby #2 even when I'm leaving in USA now.


----------



## second.time

I don't think that's unreasonable, pretty. Disagreeing over baby names is hard. I've fantasized about having total veto power. If I picked out a name I loved and then someone came along at six months and tried to change it, I'd be peeved. If you're open to it, you could always sit down with the baby name books and find a few possibilities. It might just be that he wants to feel involved in some way and he's sad about missing out on naming. If you let him feel more involved in the process, maybe it would help and he'd come around to the name Alex Jared anyway. Or, as TTC said, let him choose a possible middle name. 

The surname is tough. I do think you should feel free to go with your gut on this one. You're always 100% going to be in this baby's life, and I'm sure your BD will be great, but it's less certain than your involvement. Using both names could work, or using your BD's surname as a second middle name?


----------



## 808malia

So I felt the craziest thing this morning when I was lying on my back watching tv before work today. I felt a large bulge move/roll up my right side just under my rib! It was hard and about the size of my palm, it felt so weird that I had to stand up:haha: it must have been the baby? I just have never felt any movement quite like it, it was like I could feel my baby's butt or head, lol! And half of my upper belly was sticking out uneven... And now all day today I have been feeling the strongest kicks that I have ever felt! This baby is getting BIG:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty, SO and I disagree a lot on baby names. To the point we haven't decided. It's annoying. I just want a name at this point. I think you should be open about your feelings BUT I will caution you about not compromising. This isn't just your kid. It's his. And if you ice him out on the name, it could push him away especially since you aren't technically an item. So while I totally get what you're feeling and it's a lot of negative change, try to compromise. Mine with SO was I wanted middle name. It's non negotiable. So he has more veto power on first names. I always envisioned my son being Ethan or Dylan, but he tore down Dylan so fast. But since I claimed middle I didn't feel it right to claim both. But he does want us to agree. I would; personally, see if you could compromise on the middle name. If it's your mom's choice, I think the father should have more say than what mom wants/wanted.

Re last name, hyoenate? SO and I are not married but baby will take his last name. I'm not particularly attached to mine and his family is super crazy about that. I have family who has gone either way, but not for nothing the ones who gave the baby the dad's last name still have father figures actively involved in a relationship or coparenting peacefully. Those who didn't no longer have dads involved at all. But this is just my family and friends. And like someone mentioned you can legally change it later so trust your gut

In any case sounds like a convo is in order to find the deal breakers and compromises. Sorry it's not fun to deal with :(

808 I agree have fun!!!


----------



## lesondemavie

Pretty - I agree with Dobby. If you want him to be involved, then it might be best to give a little. I know your situation is different, but DH and I also had a hard time agreeing on a name. It's a tough topic with a lot of feelings involved. I think you should be open about how much the name Alex means to you, and then go from there. It's uncomfortable, but in the end you might love what you come up with together just as much. For me, I put my foot down with the last name, but compromised on the first name and gave him complete control of the middle name.

Malia - I've been feeling those rolls too, and movement on both sides of my belly at once. Baby was so active today, and tonight my belly just looked like popcorn. It's my favorite part of pregnancy so far :). Love how big our babes are getting!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm slightly jealous of you ladies experiencing the rolls. Since I have an anterior placenta I don't get much of that.. I have been feeling some gnarly kicks tough. Tuesday was my last day on the monitor and I sent it back today to be reviewed. Although I know being in the medical field I should stay off Google, I started doing research on the pvcs/ heart palpitations I was getting.. I'm now wondering if they have anything to do with my heartburn/acid reflux and the pregnancy induced hiatal hernia. I've been seeing a lot of people talk about a hiatal hernia putting pressure on the vagas nerve and that could cause pvcs.. a very interesting thing to look into. I'm going to discuss that with my GP once she gets my monitor results... It may just mean I'll have to deal with them until I give birth and then I'll really have to work on losing weight which was my plan anyways...


----------



## lesondemavie

Gag - I have an anterior placenta as well and I just started feeling the rolls now at 27 weeks. Maybe you will soon too.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks everyone. So, I've had time to calm down and let things sink in. I hung out with BD for a bit yesterday, but neither of us brought up the name issue. I thought about my attachment to Jared Ewing and I realize it's sweet, but it's nothing my mom knows about or ever asked me to consider. And I can see how naming a child after an actual deceased relative can be more important than a hypothetical sibling. I'm thinking I'd be willing to counter with Alexander Jonathan (or John) Ewing or maybe even swapping out the Ewing for Christopher (BD's first middle name). 

As for last name, BD is not a fan of hyphenated last names. I'm kinda whatever about them. I do know that when he was born (out of wedlock), he got his mom's last name. Then, when his parents got married a couple years later, they made his then last name a 2nd middle name and made his dad's name his actual last name. Like I said, it's a discussion to be had. At the moment, there's only 1 male (my nephew) with our last name. I know some people don't care, but I kind of do. My last name is pretty unique and his is decently common. Plus, he has 2 male cousins who could have sons and help the family name live on.

As for "baby rolls", I believe I'm been feeling those for a number of weeks. Last I heard, I have a right anterior placenta, but it doesn't seem like it's affected my ability to feel movements.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag I feel you. I only feel my guy once or twice a day if I'm paying attention because of my ap :(

Pretty yeah that's tough. I like AJ or JA. Both have a nice ring to them. I think the last name should go over well given what happened with his own mom. But when the time feels right you two can approach it again. You have time :). For now, enjoy life.


----------



## lesondemavie

DH and I had to have the last name discussion even though we are married bc neither of us changed our last name. I'm still a C and he's still a G. I want our baby to have both of our last names, but DH initially disagreed and said that he didn't want to make our kid weird. He even said one morning that he'd rather the baby just have my last name, which isn't what I want. There are lots of good reasons for the baby to have his last name, and the reasons for mine are purely emotional. I love my mom's family and even though I'm considered an H when I'm around then, I would love to actually have the last name as well. I let him know how strongly I felt and how important it was to me, and I even (in tears mind you) told them if it had to be just one name I'd rather baby have his name. We tabled it for a bit compromised on a first name, and I said he could choose the middle name. In the end, he came around and agreed that baby can have both last names <3. It's a discussion and a tough one, and it will not get solved over night, but you may just end up in a good place after all.


----------



## Girly922

When we had DD we weren't married, but knowing that we would marry and I would take DH's name (as much as I love my maiden name!) DD was registered with his name for him to have parental responsibility for her. However, if we weren't in a position knowing we'd get married etc, I'd have been much more likely to have argued for her to have my last name. One big reason for this is that a mum cannot take a child on holiday/out of the country (without the father) without proof of relationship and in some instances a letter of consent from the father if she has a different surname to that of the child. 

I'm not sure how the laws are on this in other countries, but it's worth looking into before you decide on whose surname your child/children will take if you don't share a surname.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Good Point Girly. I agree, I remember my mother, after the divorce, kept my fathers last name (even after she remarried) because that is what mine and my brothers last name was and she couldn't travel with us with a different last name nor without permission from my father. I live in the states and the same rule applies.


----------



## Weebles

I was not with my son's father when I had him. I chose his name on my own and originally he was to have my last name. BD hated the name, mostly because of his mother I think, and offered up a few names I couldn't stand while the birth certificate was right there next to me. I stuck to my guns and I'm glad I did! Don't regret it one bit, I love my son's name to this day. I did end up hyphenating his last name and my only regret about that is the hyphen itself. I didn't know two middle names or two last names without the hyphen were an option. Oh well. I don't have my maiden last name anymore so on one hand I'm glad my son has the name of one of his parents but on the other I'm a little sad my maiden name is sharing since my brother isn't here anymore and the only one to carry on the name is my nephew. 

This one I chose the first name but my husband had some say.. as in he couldn't hate it. Middle name I also chose but it's very meaningful to both him and his mother. Last name is obviously his since we are married and have the same name. The name has grown on him to the point where I started discussing other options but he just won't have it.

I've been thinking a lot lately about labor. Stressing about it actually. I just invisioned in my head it just being my husband and I... A private and intimate experience for us to share. My best friend, more like a sister, wants to be there. She wants to photograph and well, I really would like some photos of those precious moments. I go back and forth on this. I want it to just be my husband and I but I also want the photos. To further complicate the issue I think my MIL wants to be there. She hasn't directly asked but has made statements.. Like how when she went into labor she called her own MIL to be there, you know, those not so subtle kind of hints. And I don't want her there. I trust my friend to be able to take a back seat, to be a fly on the wall with a camera, silent, and even then I'm still unsure. But my MIL.. I love her. She's wonderful. I'm so happy to give her a grandchild and make her a grandmother. And I just don't want her there, I want my husbands support not hers. My husband already told her he would let her know when I was in labor and would call again after she was born. She was noticeably disappointed but agreed so she understands.. But then what if I do decide to have my friend photograph? She'll be hurt. I know it's my choice but it's enough that I'm hoping I'll go into labor late at night while everyone is asleep even though I think some photos would be so sweet and special. Sorry for the long rant, I've been obcessing about this for almost a week now.


----------



## Maries_s

Weebles: Can your DH take the picture instead? In my first pregnancy I let only my mom and my DH to be there and he was the one who took some pictures. I was lucky that my MIL is not into any medical process that involves blood but I was sure who I wanted in the delivery room and nobody else was allowed even if the situation could have been different. 
In this labor I just want my DH and my mom asked at the begging of my pregnancy if she was going to be there and I told her no and that's it. 

This is a personal experience that only you know how you want to share it. You should feel confortable and feel in control of all the process.


----------



## second.time

Weebles, birth is such a huge and unique event. It's very intimate and very challenging. It's not like a party or something -- you don't have to feel obligated to invite anyone you don't want to be there. Hopefully anyone will understand your need to have focus and feel as comfortable as possible during this time. It's understandable that you want photos too.

Could you let your mother-in-law be at the hospital but waiting in the area for friends/family? That way she can come in as soon as possible afterwards, but just explain you don't want the birth room to be crowded during the actual event.


----------



## Girly922

I actually had this conversation with my mum after we had DD. It never even crossed my mind to discuss it with her before. I don't think DH and I even discussed it. It was always just assumed that it would just be us when the time came, and it was. I wouldn't have wanted anyone else there. 
When I brought it up with my mum a lot later she said she never would've considered being there unless I'd specifically asked her to be, and wasn't sure how comfortable she would've felt if I had asked. Saying this, my mum and I are ridiculously close. 

I'm not close with MIL so that would never be an option :haha: 

This time, as I'm hoping to stay at home, I've asked my mum to come up as soon as labour starts so she can entertain DD in another room or take her out while I labour with DH as support. My mum is more than happy with this arrangement. 

Birth is an incredibly intimate experience and people should respect your wishes whichever way you choose. This is your birth, not theirs. And even if they don't like your choice, they'll get over it once baby is here.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh tough call. My cousin ousted all parents for both births. Grandparents were obviously butt hurt, but instantly forgot it the moment they saw their grandkids. As for the friend, I would just tell MIL you hired a professional labor photographer who happens to be a friend. She's not there to talk or do anything other than photography. If she gets butthurt, pretebdvto hire an actual professional who cancels last minute so your friend steps in lol. Sorry not much help!

I want zero push pictures ty. Don't even know if I want skin to skin pictures. I'm on the fence about letting my premed brother in to observe. But I feel like he'll ask too many questions lol like shuuuutttt up

MiL is racist and hates me for being black so no issue there. I'd be shocked if she even turns up


----------



## 808malia

For my delivery it will just be myself and my husband... I just wouldn't be comfortable any other way:haha: Anyone else can wait in the waiting room, lol!:blush:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

808 im the same way.. I only want my husband in there for delivery... I want that moment to just us... Then family came in during the two hour recovery.


----------



## lesondemavie

Just DH in delivery for sure!

Also I passed my glucose tolerance test!!! :happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot!! Congrats!

I wanted SO and my mom but both backed out. I'm not amused. I think I can guilt my mom into it lol but SO is hardcore nope call me when it's skin to skin time lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson congrats!! One hurdle down.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

With DD I had BD and my mum in with me but BD left to have a sleep and something to eat :growlmad: 

This time it will be OH and maybe my godmother who is a midwife if she can get here.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

At this point, it's looking like it'll be BD and my mom in the room with me. I've had a couple other friends (one who's a doula, one who's already had 2 kids and who I've known for 12 years) offer to be there with me, if they are free and can get to the hospital in time (they live an hour away). I told them that's fine, as long as they stay where they can't see my lady bits. lol. Plus, it helps to have more people for pics and video.

So, BD told 3 of his co-workers the news yesterday. They went out after work for food and to watch the hockey game and I was free, so I joined them. They were all pretty surprised, but very happy for us. After 2 of the guys left, the one that remained said to let him know when the shower was (for him and his wife to attend) and asked if we had a registry. A short while after that, he just said "you know, I'm bad at keeping secrets and surprises, so I'll tell you now, I'd like to get you a set of nice cookware cuz you'll be eating at home a lot more now". I thanked him and BD kind of didn't know what to say and was feeling guilty for even thinking of accepting the gift.

I've been finding out a lot of interesting info about BD recently, even before I told him I was pregnant. He's told me that when he was young, his dad would be in the basement, drinking, and his mom would usually be somewhere else in the house, doing whatever. And when they split (when he was 5/6), his mom was a single working mom, so he didn't get too much face time with her. And, on more than one occasion, his father would turn up to the house (smelling like alcohol) to take him for the weekend and his mom would turn him away. He joined a baseball team as a kid, but never really made friends and he never saw any friends from school outside of school. He thinks this is why he has emotional issues and problems making connections with people. So, I told him that I had a good example of what to do as a parent (cuz of how great mine were/are) and he's had the example of what not to do, so I'm sure we'll do fine. As bad as it sounds, I'm hoping his "lonely childhood" will make him open to the idea of more kids, so our children will always have each other.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww pretty yeah if his childhood sucked I can see why he made earlier pre-knowledge comments about not wanting kids. My SO was the same way. If he hated being lonely, he may definitely want more once your son is here and he falls in love. My So even asked about a second the other day and I'm the one squashing it now lol


----------



## Weebles

It's nice to hear that most people just want their BD/DH in with them. I guess it's pretty normal to feel like that. I think it's mostly anxiety, I'm worried MIL will be hurt or end up gate crashing. I still haven't made up my mind about my friend taking photos but I don't want actual push shots.. Just before and after and nothing at the business end. I know hubby could take some but there are events I feel like I only got to half experience because I was taking photos and I don't want him to see everything from behind a lense. There still time to make my mind up about it and she knows I might change it at any point anyway and wouldn't take offense to being kicked out. I guess the reason having pictures is so tempting tonme is because my son was taken away after only having him on my chest for a moment... I had my hands on him but didn't get to hold him until hours later. (Preterm) My mother (who I don't even remember being there let alone with a camera because she stayed back) got a picture and I'm glad to have it.

Pretty.. There are so many things I learned from my mothers bad example. Abuse or neglect doesn't have to be a cycle that is repeated. It's totally possible to learn from other's mistakes without making them yourself. 

dobby... SO's mom sounds like a tool


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol she is. The irony is she would LOVE me if I wasn't black. We're both teachers, we have similar personalities... but nope. All she sees is color. Her loss.

I lucked out. My mom is pretty awesome. Yells too much but otherwise I love her. Stepdad is cool, too. Bio dad was lovely up to the day he died. Moment actually. Die died saving someone's life


----------



## Catalyst

I love my parents and my inlaws but no one will be there except my husband :) And he is so excited and would not want to miss this for anything!
My mum had asked me when i was about 20 that when I would have a baby if she could be inside. My mum was 18 when she had me, I had been with DH for 5 years when she asked so I understand she was starting to wonder about grandkids :) about 5 years later she got one, but she never asked again and I never brought it up cause although I had said yes at the time I felt as I got near delivering that I wanted to do this alone with DH (fiance at the time). So when I went in labor I called her and let her know we were on our way to the hospital. Funny thing is that few hours later she was there asking the staff how things were going haha. Small local hospital, knows most of the staff. And then she was standing in the hallway when they rolled me to the elevator to have a c section. 
With my second, I had not delivered before the evening so they went ahead and went to this festival they had been planing on going on, just kept their phone close. So when he was born they were on theyr way home and dropped by, he is born just after midnight and they were there maby an hour after he was born, maby less.
This time I hope my mum will be here when I go in labor. Now I live in different town and it takes her 4-5 hours to drive here. My dad will probably be working (fisherman, goes for few days up to a week each time) but she takes her summer holiday around my due date (well due as a twin mom). She will be here to take care of our sons while we go have the twins. But there will be lot of staff when they are born, much much more than when I gave birth to my second son.

About the last name.. Here it is special tradition. My dads name is Sigurður, that is his first name so I am Sigurðardóttir (daughter of Sigurður). My DH name is Guðmundur so my sons are Guðmundsson (son of Guðmundur). My grandfather on mom side is Ármann so my mum is Ármannsdóttir (daughter of Ármann). Some single moms give their names to their babys, like my sons would be Jónínuson (son of Jónína). But here we dont put so much in the last name or the fathersname as we cal it here. I know sometimes it gives ppl hard time when they travel alone with their kids but.. So if you marry someone here you dont take their name you are still son of or daughter of and then your fathers names. DH is still Atlason and I am still Sigurðardóttir even if we are married.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey pretty I think you asked earlier about keepsake scans. At least I think it was you i. I just asked my gyn because I really want to do another one and she was like they're totally safe. If you want it, do it.


----------



## Maries_s

3rd trimester is no treating me well :nope:

-the trip to the bathroom at 4am
-not been able to fall asleep again
-poor sleeping 
-back-pain
-and BH that is taking my breath 
-oh, and last time I stared to feel cramps like when period is coming 

I'm going to start counting the BH since this is exactly what happened the first time with DD. But is too early! 

Next appointment: Monday
PS. I made the reservation for the hospital tour for the first week of May.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry third tri is being poopy so far :(. :hugs:


----------



## Mummafrog

I've just spent ages catching up! :haha: 

Pretty - I'm glad you've got all the support you need :) you've still got plenty of time to create the perfect name. In my humble opinion the last name should be yours unless you're very committed to each other, but if you want him to be involved and he's being so good to you and trying to get closer, I think openly talking about first and middle names is really important. I think creating a few favourite combinations together takes the pressure off rather than trying to come up with THE ONE.

Maries - I'm suddenly finding things harder too :( feeling very slow and tired and eating is a pain with indigestion. Can't sleep well etc. 

In terms of preparing stuff I think I will start at 30 weeks when I stop working shifts and am back at uni, I'll do the washing stuff first and get it put away and then think about packing my hospital bag. I have home births (hopefully!) but still need to have the same stuff in a bag just in case. 
I've got a big amazon list of everything we need and add stuff when I think about it. I'm just going to turn it into a wish list for when family ask what they should get us so they can choose something :) 

I've got my gtt and 28 week scan coming up in a couple of weeks and quite nervous about stuff coming up as wrong and then the consultant getting on my case :/ praying everything is still good. 

My boobs have started leaking a bit! Which happened to me last time and it was dripping out while in labour haha (quite unusual). Making me excited about baby coming <3 

During my first birth at home I had my OH, my mum and my best friend and two midwives. This time I have a student planned to come to my birth as well as two midwives so I think just my mum and OH otherwise it'll feel like too much. Mum and OH work really well together to support me and give each other rests etc and there will be someone with hands free for the cameras so I think it'll work well :)


----------



## Catalyst

Maries_s said:


> 3rd trimester is no treating me well :nope:
> 
> -the trip to the bathroom at 4am
> -not been able to fall asleep again
> -poor sleeping
> -back-pain
> -and BH that is taking my breath
> -oh, and last time I stared to feel cramps like when period is coming
> 
> I'm going to start counting the BH since this is exactly what happened the first time with DD. But is too early!
> 
> Next appointment: Monday
> PS. I made the reservation for the hospital tour for the first week of May.

Sorry to hear this. It aint treating me well either. I am out of breath alot, I cant sit, stand or do anyting for long before it starts to hurt. I have goten carpal tunnel syndrome and I suddenly got realy swollen (fingers and feet). And I just think. omg there are still about 7-10 weeks left for me.. how is it going to be near the end!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Good to know. I've already made an appt for May 20th, but they won't confirm with me or charge my credit card til 2 days before.

I'm just at the tail end of 2nd tri and I've noticed a tiny bit of trouble breathing, and a little more back pain, but that's about it.

We haven't properly discussed names again, but it was brought up in the car for a minute yesterday. I told him that I've really liked the name Alex since I was like 15 (and I actually have proof of this) and I would consider using his late grandfather's name as a middle name. His response was he was just throwing that out as an option; he's not too attached to it, but he definitely doesn't like Jared. I also told him he needs to understand that I always saw myself as a single mom, with 100% control over what I name my kids, so having to take someone else's opinion into account is an adjustment. A while later, he made a joke about getting a tiny Maple Leafs jersey made with his last name on it. I wasn't in the mood to have the last name convo, so I didn't say anything.

In other news, I've started inviting people to my shower and currently have more than a dozen confirmed. We've also started getting more friends offering us their old baby products that they don't need anymore. Car seat cover, a couple snowsuits, bottle warmer, etc. : )

And, lastly, I was visiting a few family members on Friday and 2 of them mentioned they knew a woman who was told 100% she was having a boy, but then she ended up having a girl. Am I an asshole for still hoping I could luck out like that? -.-


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty youre not an asshole but now a days it's harder to mix up on an ultrasound then it used to be. We have so many people telling us that they knew someone who knew someone who was told they were having a girl but had a boy. My husband is still holding out hope that when baby comes out it's a boy.. So you're not alone.


----------



## lesondemavie

Pretty - There's always a chance by ultrasound that they are wrong, but these days it is slim. I work with a nearly 3 yo, and they were told she was a boy from the ultrasound. That's why I like the bloodtest they have now. I haven't heard of any mistakes from that, but they do still say "predicted" sex bc there is still a really small chance of error.

So I mentioned that I passed my GTT, but my protein and iron came back low. I bought some powders to make shakes in the am to remedy that. I'm also now convinced that both my back and abdominal pain is from gallstones. When I went in on 3/30, the first doctor I spoke to suggested that and wanted me to get an ultrasound of the area, but the doctor I saw told me it was just a muscle and sent me on my way. I read up on it more and it just exactly describes everything I'm experiencing I wrote my regular ob and demanded an ultrasound on Tuesday at my next appointment so we can check and see. I almost kind of hope this is the right diagnosis so I can get the care I need. So far the stretches the PT gave me are not helping at all.


----------



## DobbyForever

I second gag not an asshole at all. Also yay that shower plans are coming along! Glad you two are talking about names. :). But ew to the Leafs cuz it's me. Looks like both our boys are 1-1 in the playoffs? Even the sharks are 1-1. Keeping us on our toes


----------



## DobbyForever

Is that what they test with your urine? I have to pee in a cup every office visit for testing but never remember to ask what cuz I'm always laughing in my head about making sure I'm still pregnant, eh? Which is not funny but I laugh at my own jokes. They never talk to me so I just assume I pass lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

They usually take your urine at every appointment to look for glucose, protein, or infection in your urine. Glucose could signal diabetes, protein could be signs of pre-e, and infection.. well that's pretty obvious lol. UTIs, kidney infections, and bladder infections can all cause preterm labor so they take it all very seriously..


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooooooic ic they probably told me that the first time. Lol ty!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> I second gag not an asshole at all. Also yay that shower plans are coming along! Glad you two are talking about names. :). But ew to the Leafs cuz it's me. Looks like both our boys are 1-1 in the playoffs? Even the sharks are 1-1. Keeping us on our toes

Ya, I went to lie down for a bit once it was determined that our game 2 was gonna be going to overtime. Next thing I know, I wake up to BD cheering from the living room (around 11:30pm) and then I expected him to come to bed. Then I wake up again at 2am and find him passed out on the couch with the TV still on. lol. Looks like it took us double overtime to win, but we did. : )


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby the low protein and iron were from my second tri blood results. Both are really important for brain development in third tri, so they check and then recommend supplements if needed. I also requested to have my D3 and TSH rechecked and. Both were fine :). We are all at greater risk for gallstones in pregnancy too bc of the higher levels of estrogen. I figure I'm at even greater risk bc I was on E2 supplements all first tri and baby had me on a mac&cheese diet well into second tri &#128514;. Higher fat diets also put you at risk. On top of that I'm fair-skinned and my brother has had them...both additional risk factors.


----------



## Maries_s

Doctors appointment went good:

- the pelviectasis is gone!! 
- I have an anterior placenta so that's explains why I don't feel baby so much.
- baby is on breach position but he still have time to move
- I have good amount of amniotic fluid 
- he still is a BOY! 

Doctor prescribed me a medication to stop the contractions so I'm hoping this work. I had an scary experience yesterday with BH every 2 min that only ceased when I lay on bed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad the appointment went well! Hope the meds do the trick!


----------



## second.time

Marie, glad the appointment went well! 

I had another bout of frequent BH. I think it was because I went to a picnic and was outside in the heat for four hours and probably didn't stay hydrated. Having two bouts of frequent BH (Friday before last, then on Saturday) has made me nervous, even though they always go away if I chug a lot of water.

I still have some upcoming trips and professional events and I'm hoping I wasn't being too optimistic to schedule them during the third tri.

Over the weekend I saw people and got a lot of comments about twins/triplets. Also my grandmother told me I "wouldn't make it to July." So apparently I'm looking massive. My glucose test is tomorrow and I'm wondering if I'll pass.


----------



## Maries_s

Thank you all! We are so relieved and I feel like I finally can relax a little bit except for the BH. Haha 

Second my doctors said that if is only BH there's nothing to worry about. Just keep an eye on them drink plenty of water and lay down in your left side. I use an app to monitor contractions (Ovia pregnancy) adding everytime that I got a BH into the app help me check how often I've been having them. If they're not regular I just don't worry about it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, I hear you about scheduling things during tri 3. I'm glad I'm off work mid june. I'm already fading fast. My boss mentioned sending me to a conference in December... and I'm like um I'll be a breastfeeding mother. Why would I want to leave my 5 month old baby to go to a work conference? Which is not what I said lol but I thought it! Same with she wanted to send me last minute to a conference this week, and thankfully I said no because I'm so sick right now.

Also ew sorry about that. I get the opposite comments. People tell me they wouldn't know I was pregnant until they see my profile bump. And I'm like so... the pudgey face, double chin, bigger thighs, bigger stomach from the front... I get you're trying to compliment me but all I heard was you don't look pregnant you just look fat. I read an article the other day that was like when you say x, y,z about a pregnant woman's body what she hears is 1,2,3. So just don't effing comment on her body haha


----------



## second.time

I know, dobby! I personally never say anything to pregnant women except that they look beautiful. Telling them they look too pregnant, not pregnant enough, etc., is only going to make people self-conscious when they're feeling hormonal and tired and achy anyway.

I got a lot of the "you don't look pregnant" comments the first time. I didn't love them then, but I didn't realize how hard it is to hear triplet comments! I'm sure people mean it in a positive way and that you look great. 

My grandmother is pretty bad about body comments. She always greets me now by saying I'm getting fat or saying my clothes are getting tight. I didn't even tell her I was pregnant until I was like four or five months along because ... well, I find it hard to deal with those comments, even if they're jokes.


----------



## Catalyst

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Pretty youre not an asshole but now a days it's harder to mix up on an ultrasound then it used to be. We have so many people telling us that they knew someone who knew someone who was told they were having a girl but had a boy. My husband is still holding out hope that when baby comes out it's a boy.. So you're not alone.

Just last september a girl I know had a boy after been told in us that she was having a girl! She said she bursted out laughing when she saw her baby girl had a penis! 



DobbyForever said:


> Yeah, I hear you about scheduling things during tri 3. I'm glad I'm off work mid june. I'm already fading fast. My boss mentioned sending me to a conference in December... and I'm like um I'll be a breastfeeding mother. Why would I want to leave my 5 month old baby to go to a work conference? Which is not what I said lol but I thought it! Same with she wanted to send me last minute to a conference this week, and thankfully I said no because I'm so sick right now.
> 
> Also ew sorry about that. I get the opposite comments. People tell me they wouldn't know I was pregnant until they see my profile bump. And I'm like so... the pudgey face, double chin, bigger thighs, bigger stomach from the front... I get you're trying to compliment me but all I heard was you don't look pregnant you just look fat. I read an article the other day that was like when you say x, y,z about a pregnant woman's body what she hears is 1,2,3. So just don't effing comment on her body haha

In the beginning ppl were saying I wasnt showing much cause I am having twins that made me wonder if everything was ok. Now ppl say I look pregnant or I am geting bigger and I feel like I am geting huge.. My mum havent seen me in person since New Years and said that I am not as big as she thought I would, she said I was not bigger than if I was having one. She said a girl she know back home and is due in june with just one is as big or even bigger than me. Secretly made me feel good. haha.

But a month ago I was at this gathering. I am in a team in walleyball. Just an amature lueage but still load of fun (turnaments and so on) and there is a yearly fiest where we dres sup, have food and drink, play games and have fun. Well I had to stop playing realy early on this pregnancy, found out there were two between 6 and 7 weeks and the midwife told me to stop. So I havent met the others alot and some not for a long time so I was so excited to go there. Well one almost ruined it for me when she greeted me, looked me over and sait "the twins are petite arent they?!" hinting I was so small they probably were on the smaller side or something. That made me not feel good and I said no, they are just as big as they should be. But for a short while I was thinking oh my, she aint right is she, is something wrong? But I soon got it out of my head, that woman is famous for saying the oddest things sometimes and many times has said something hurtful to ppl.


----------



## Weebles

People just say whatever pops into their head without any thought! This pregnancy I've been told that I'm all baby and that I'm really packing it on. I've been told I'm eating too much and not eating enough. I'm too big, I'm not big enough... it just depends on the perspective of whoever is opening their mouth and it's really quite rude! I think second.time has the right idea... unless someone is telling me how good I look I don't want to hear it!


----------



## 808malia

I went on my babymoon this weekend and had a lot of fun! Went to the zoo and aquarium, walked around town eating and enjoying at a block party, and saw a really great comedy/magic street show! Also just relaxed by the pool at the hotel and had a great time with my husband:hugs: But I have been experiencing more sleeping issues, cant get comfortable, ect... Also it seems like my belly has popped out over night, and I get tired easily and just feel less comfortable in general...:sleep: So tired right now!!!:dohh:


----------



## lesondemavie

Yea I get all sorts of comments. I feel huge, my doctor worries about my weight, my mom pats my back and calls me fat, and everyone else says that I'm so small. I'm just trying to ignore it all now. I'll go mad otherwise.

I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow and then an ultrasound on Wednesday morning to look at my gallbladder. Hopefully I get to see baby too. I'm 90% sure I have a problem with my gallbladder, but we'll see. I wonder if I'll be considered high risk and have to switch my obgyn if this ends up being a complication. I read that if they are worried about baby, they will induce at 37 weeks &#128556;.


----------



## DobbyForever

Malia sounds awesome! Glad you two had fun!

As much as misery loves company it's kind of sad it's so common getting rude comments :(

Leso hope you get a sneak peek of your baby! Also hoping your gall bladder doesn't complicate things/force an early induction


----------



## Girly922

Sounds like you had a great time Malia! We also had a weekend away, but with all my family. There were 14 of us and it's always a really good laugh when we all get together. I'm so tired out now though! 

As far as the comments go, I'm pretty much ignoring them all this time around. My 3.5yo's logic is so cute though! She's awed by my ever growing bump, but has told me on multiple occasions that I need to stop eating, and will try and tell me how much of my dinner to leave. We've tried explaining to her that baby needs the food. That's when she explained why she didn't want me to eat so much... She wants the baby to come out as a baby and if I keep eating, the baby will come out as a big boy or girl :haha: 

I hope you get some answers regarding your gallbladder leson, and if it is that that it doesn't cause you to be classed as high risk.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

808 sounds like you had a great time!! Much needed I'm sure. 

Girly, it's amazing what kids will say sometimes.. they truly have no filter lol.

AFM, Fortunately I hadn't had many comments on my bump.. that's probably because I'm already obese and people probably think I'm just fat. Thankfully my family has been great about it telling me I look great which makes me happy as I feel like a busted can of biscuits. 

My GP is back from vacation today so hopefully she will get the results of the event/ holter monitor and I'll have some answers. The surge of hormones for this third trimester hit me like a ton of bricks. I'm so much more emotional, my pelvis back and hips are very sore (doesn't help I broke my pelvis in four places about twelve years ago in a car accident), and it's getting harder to sleep at night.. I guess I'm just being prepared for baby's arrival..


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Malia  your babymoon sounds perfect, so happy you had a great time.

Lesonde  let us know how your doctor apt goes. I would say; try to be strong and keep ignoring all the comments, I know that is especially hard when your mom is saying it too. 

Garg  I think your bump looks quiet noticeable (Stalking on other forum)! Good luck with the results, keep us posted.

AFM  passed my GD test! But iron levels are low. Anyone have low iron? What did you do?


----------



## DobbyForever

How low? Mine is just under borderline so before I was ttc my primary asked me to take prenatals since they have more iron. My gyn hasn't said anything about my iron levels. I have some friends who take supplements or eat iron rich foods.


----------



## lesondemavie

TTC - Mine came back slightly low. I have a prenatal with iron in it, but I haven't been taking it consistently on nights that my acid reflux is bad. I ended up buying this organic hemp protein powder for my smoothies. It has 35% of your daily iron per serving. I figure that could give me a little boost, but my ob at my appointment was much more concerned with my protein, and the whey protein powder has more of that...trying to figure out if I can fit both in without gagging. The whey powder was actually pretty this morning, so I might try adding hemp as well.

So my 28 week appointment went really well this morning. She measured my bump and I'm nearly a week ahead...not surprising since baby has been a week ahead at every scan. It's also time to move to appointments every 2 weeks and start counting kicks! All my other numbers look great, according to their scale I only gained 3lbs this past month which puts me right on track, and on the doppler baby had a strong hb and lots of movement (even though I wasn't feeling anything at the time). I have a growth scan scheduled for a month from now at 32 weeks. After that it's my shower and then just a month and a half to prepare for baby. Time is flying! 

We talked a bit about the gallbladder and she said baby is fine...it's just more about me and how I'm doing. Depending on how bad it is, I'll probably just need to watch my fat intake and go in if it gets any worse. We'll see how the ultrasound goes tomorrow, and I can discuss the results with my doctor on Friday.


----------



## Maries_s

Oh my! time is really flying. 
Leson: I'm glad your app went well. I wonder when I'm going to start my 2 weeks app. I had my 28w app yesterday and he want to see me in 3 weeks. However, I'm pretty excited and looking forward to my 2weeks and hopefully 1 weeks appointment since I just have maybe one 2 weeks app with my DD. 
I'm also jealous that your are going to have more scans hehe. I don't have any left and I was lucky to have this one since it was only because of the pelviectasis concern.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson is crazy how quick this is all going.. I'm so glad your appointment went well. My 28 week appointment is next week..


----------



## second.time

Lesonde, I hope your worries about your gallbladder are addressed and you get peace of mind! I know my SIL had gallbladder surgery very soon after her delivery because of some issues (gallstones, maybe?). It didn't affect the health of her baby at all, and she was totally fine, but I know it's not ideal to have to worry about it right now. 

My appointment yesterday was OK. I got a note from my doctor clearing me to fly at the end of the month. He didn't mention my weight at all, which was nice after hearing so many comments all weekend. No word yet on my GTT or my iron levels. Apparently baby is sideways and not head down.

Here's a headless photo of me on Sunday, when I switched over to 28 weeks. I've been so lazy about photos this time around!
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Trying to get the exact number from OB, of course they call and say your Iron is low and immediately jump to the worst conclusion. But she just wants me to take Slow Fe once a day and I will get tested 6-8 weeks.

lesondemavie - That is great news, from the tone of your post you seem happier! I am also up to 2 week visits.

Your bump looks great second.time!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well Ladies I'm happy to report my event monitor results are back. They saw sinus tachycardia and pvcs but it's all pregnancy related and it'll go away once baby is born... Thank you Lord!


----------



## DobbyForever

So much good news! So glad everything is working out well for everyone!


----------



## Weebles

Malia- Sounds like you had fun on your baby moon!

Gagrl- I remember we have similar injuries and I have to tell you... I feel your pain. I can't remember the name of the hormone but it increases the flexibility of your ligaments and joints and my guess is that's what is making it so much worse. I'm glad you have some piece of mind about your heart! That's great news!

TTC- my iron levels are borderline low.. I love frosted mini wheats so I just have a bowl for a snack after work. I can't take iron supplements because of how nauseous they make me, pregnant not. Luckily there are so many fortified cereals out there it's not too much of an issue. I think chicken is a good source too.

Leson- sorry your having issues with your gallbladder. I have a friend who eventually had to have hers removed but for now I'm glad baby is okay and and I hope it's something that can be managed. 

Second- you look fabulous!

afm, I'm really having a tough time sleeping. It's not even being uncomfortable, which of course I am.. I think I have pregnancy induced carpel tunnel syndrome. I can't sleep for much more than an hour or so before waking up in severe pain. It's not just my fingers or my wrists, it extends up past my elbow... it's both arms too and while it's no bad during the day, just a little tingly/numb, I don't know how I can get through this. It's just getting worse. Even a newborn would allow for more and better sleep than this. I'm so tired that all I can manage is to lay around before work. I'm sorry for complaining. I have a Dr appt on Friday and I'm going to bring it up but from what I've read online there's not a whole lot to be done about it except suffer on through it until delivery.


----------



## 808malia

I have been so hungry lately! I think I put on 4lbs while on my babymoon...:blush: And when eating meals out I usually save about half because I get full, and I have started to eat the whole thing most of the time now! Hopefully I wont put on too much weight in the third trimester...:dohh:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good to hear that we're all progressing without any major issues. : )

So, I think I've decided to cancel my gym membership. I was gonna go after work today, but my back was soooo sore. I don't see things getting any better on the discomfort front. Plus, BD's condo has a gym and a pool, I have a treadmill, and the weather's getting nice enough to walk outside more. Also, I can use that extra money I'll have now for diapers and stuff.

BD and I went to our local hospital for a little prenatal session and tour. It went pretty well and we both learned a fair bit. We also had to stop ourselves from making several jokes and smart-ass comments. That either makes me think we'll be funny parents, or parents that aren't serious enough. lol

Still haven't really discussed names again. I was thinking today though, as much as I want Alex to be my first son, BD seems to like the name I want for a 2nd son more: Matthew. He had brought up my dad's name (Werner) as a middle name option and that's what I was thinking for a 2nd boy: Matthew Werner Hermann "last name". I'm not changing my desire for a boy named Alex, but should he maybe be the 2nd son instead? Just thinking out loud here. Maybe we should just decide on Alex's middle names and then see if the baby looks like an Alex or a Matt once he's here.


----------



## second.time

Gagrlin, great news! And pretty, I like the name Matthew. Nothing wrong with waiting until you see the baby. I had a name all picked out for my oldest son for months, and when he arrived we basically chose an alternate option there in the hospital room. It suddenly felt perfect. 

Still no word about my GTT, but it looks like my hemoglobin/hematocrit numbers have dropped a lot since November. I guess I do have anemia, which explains why I have to nap every day and always feel sluggish. I hope the iron supplements kick in soon.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Oh Second.time, hope your iron kicks in soon. I just started my iron supplements today.

Pretty - It sounds like you and BD are going to be great parents, laughing and making jokes together! Gotta keep things fun! I like Matthew as well, and maybe it will be a game day decision for you.

Malia - I am Fx'ing for not a lot of weight in 3rd tri too!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Interested to know what position everyone has been sleeping in. I am running out of positions. I can't on the right side, I start to go numb in my leg. 

I read sleeping on your back is bad because it cuts off the blood flow? So I have been propping myself up on some pillows and sleeping on my back. Anyone else do this?

And then I will mainly sleep on my left side with my pregnancy pillow.

DH, is already getting annoyed with the pregnancy pillow as it takes up alot of the bed. lol Oh well.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just switch sides when I pee, and I pee so much my legs don't go numb lolol

Pretty agreed make all the "dumb" jokes you want. :). I like all those baby names so no help there

Second also hoping the iron kicks in soon :(

Afm eating like shit this week because I'm sick and have zero energy. Ugh sorry baby!


----------



## Maries_s

I just spent the night switching sides (left/right) if my daughter allows me to. :haha: We have a king size bed and it getting smaller since we are 3 and a baby inside me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jealous. We're in a queen (the king was out of stock and instant gratification lol). I feel like because we have JUST enough room I can't get a preggo pillow.


----------



## lesondemavie

We went with a Cal-King bc I like my space, but DH can make any bed feel small :haha:. For sleep I have my pregnancy pillow hugging my left, a pillow under my head, and then another pillow just behind my back. I start out on my left side, but ultimately always roll onto my back with the pillow cushioning me. I wouldn't worry about the whole cutting off the blood flow. If you do, your legs will start to tingle - you'll feel it for sure. I haven't felt that at all, and I still lay on my back in bed and at yoga...just always with a cushion, blanket, or pillow under me.


----------



## Mummafrog

Helloo all, I can't possibly comment for everyone but I'm so pleased to read all the good news :D 

I am having low iron issues this time :/ been taking a midwife given supplement but it's not strong enough as they've dropped again so I need the stronger one. Other things that are good are red meat, green leafy vegetables like spinach, dried apricots and fortified cereals. Also Google a product called 'Spartone' and another called 'Floradix', I was anaemic for many years in my teens. So I'm basically just going to do all that stuff! 

My left leg goes numb when lying down too! Haha, it's apparently a trapped nerve, such joy. It's painful to sleep on my sides because of my pelvis and on my back has started to hurt in my lower tummy :( I ordered a cheap pregnancy pillow from amazon that should get here today so I'm hoping I can get a bit comfier. 

I've also been looking into starting perineal massage around 30 weeks and starting my red raspberry leaf tea as well, any knowledge on the massage from anyone here? I've been told to get vitamin e oil to do it with but not sure why haha.

Got my gtt and 28 week scan in the first week of May, bit scared of having problems come up :( 

We're going away this weekend with family which will be good for my 3 year old and for me to do some SITTING :haha:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Where do you all live that you get a 28 week scan? They Don't do that here.


----------



## Mummafrog

I don't 'get' one, I'm advised to have one due to my high bmi, then another at 36 weeks. I get very nervous every time that they will say something is wrong.


----------



## Maries_s

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Where do you all live that you get a 28 week scan? They Don't do that here.

Technically my last scan was going to be the anatomy scan but they saw the pelviectasis and had to order another one that happened to be at 28w.


----------



## lesondemavie

I only saw our Charlie this week because I had to have an ultrasound for my gallbladder. Next routine growth ultrasound after the anatomy scan is at 32 weeks.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks for the clarification.. id love to see our peanut again before she's born..


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I go in for a 30 week anatomy scan in addition to my every two week visit with OB, I am on the west coast.

I am also starting perineal massage, read about Primrose Oil, but it is a capsule you take by mouth or insert in Cervix? Is that customary? Also Vitamin E and Bio Oil, I have been doing every day, 2x day since beg of 2nd Tri.

Yes to red raspberry leaf tea. Also read to eat dates &#8203;4 weeks before EDD.


----------



## DobbyForever

I heard avoid certain oils and lubes and stick to either massage gel specifically made for perineal massage or vitamin e oil. Tbh I might email my gyn or just ask at my next appointment because half the sites suggest almond oil as well but half say to avoid it like the plague. Shrugs. I'll check my newsletter to see if it said anything.

Kaiser says "Put some massage oil on your fingers. (Or you can use a water-soluble vaginal lubricant, such as Astroglide or K-Y Jelly.)" But I read specifically to avoid water based lubricants. Ugh I'm so confused!!! I'm just going to ask at my next appointment.

I also heard about raspberry leaf tea and dates. Dunno how much I care about them. Women in my family have always labored fast without them, but I could do the tea. Just not dates. Yuck. Lol. Also, I thought perineal massage starts around 32 weeks? Starting to wonder if I fell behind again lol. My Kaiser newsletter even said 34 weeks! I guess that is 6 weeks before a 40 week due date but still.

Mumma :hugs: sorry about the additional scan. It's nice that they are monitoring, but I get what you're saying. I'm a wreck before each scan and as much as it sucks knowing my 20w was my last formal and my 28 private scan is my last paid scan bums me out. Seems so crazy to think I don't get to see my bean anymore after that. But then it's like crap 10 weeks and it's like baby time lol


----------



## Girly922

We normally only get a scan at 12 and 20 weeks but due to my Papp a levels I've got to have growth scans at 29 and 35 weeks to rule out iugr. 

I've got my next mw appt next week where I'm due some bloods. I'm really hoping my iron levels come back okay but I'm so tired all the time I'm expecting them to be low. I've also scheduled my whooping cough jab for next week as I still haven't had that yet. 

I'm glad everything seems to be going well and good results for everyone. I keep checking up in here but seem to be struggling to find the time to post much at the moment.


----------



## Maries_s

I think I'm not going to try the raspberry leaf tea just because I'm at risk of giving birth sooner. in my first pregnancy my water broke at 6:00pm and my daughter was born at 1:45am (3 pushes and she was out) contractions started with pitocin at 11(ish) I don't remember that part very clearly. haha 

For what it supposed to be the perineal massage?


----------



## DobbyForever

Perineal massage is to improve vaginal elasticity and decrease chances of tearing. The women in my family tear really bad so I'm definitely all about it


----------



## 808malia

I hit 3rd Trimester today!!! Only 12 more weeks to go:happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! Congrats on third tri!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Dobby - Whatever information you find would love to hear it! I am so scared of tearing!

Malia - Yeay for 3rd Tri!


----------



## Weebles

I get a scan every other week... I guess it's something good about being high risk. I literally need to buy an album for all the pics I have. It's kind of like, "Yup, baby, uh-huh," at this point. But!! I got a 3D scan today and I wasn't expecting it at all! It's not the greatest because she was really wedged in but look, look at her little face!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4680.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

OMG, you can really see all the definitions on her shoulders and face! That is so exciting, I go for mine next week! Yippeee!


----------



## Maries_s

That is a beautiful pic Weebles!! You can really appreciate all the details in her face. Why you are high risk?


----------



## DobbyForever

Was what Kaiser has up. Not a lot of detail but then again my childbirth class is like 4 hours! Gag

Weebles how cute! Agree love the definition! I'm getting a private 4D in 15 days. You just made me excited
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9874.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lesondemavie

Everyone I know had a tear from delivery. I guess I just expect it :haha:

Great picture weebles!

So my results are back and my gallbladder looks normal. Relieved, but also a bit frustrated to not have an explanation for my pain *sigh*


----------



## DobbyForever

True I think everyone tears it's just the degree. My cousin's hurt for two years later. She was about to have surgery but got preggo again so it got put off.

Yay for normal gallbladder!!


----------



## Weebles

I'm high risk for preterm labor, I had my son at 34/35 weeks. And was I not already high risk I would've been moved to high risk because I have a 2 vessel cord. (Normally there are two arteries and one vein, mine has only one artery and one vein). I think she's adorbs.. has hubby's chin dimple from the looks of it <3

Oh, I tore with I delivered. Honestly I didn't even know until my midwife told me. I only needed two or three stitches and really, it hurt cleaning up after using the toilet but it wasn't unbearable or anything. I know it sounds horrific and I'm sure there are horror stories. It stay away from those... It's really not so bad, I promise. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Like her heart? I hope that doesn't give her any trouble :(. I agree she is quite cute and glad she got his dimples. I gave them but So doesn't and I really hope my son does


----------



## 808malia

Soooo cute weebles!!!


----------



## Maries_s

Weebles is right is not so bad. I don't know if I had any level of tears degree (?) since I didn't need stitches and doctor said I was fine. However, doctors in my country tend to left details. My lady parts hurts a little bit for a couple of days but nothing serious. 

Weebles it that something serious or just something they have to keep monitoring.

ETA: they are giving you progesterone injections?


----------



## second.time

Weebles, that's such a cute picture! 3D scans can be kind of fuzzy or blobby sometimes, but that one looks like a perfect baby photo. 

I had fairly bad tearing with my first. I didn't know much about tearing at the time and when they told me, I was surprised. It did hurt a bit and I had to be really careful for a few weeks. I remember using a little peri bottle of warm water instead of toilet paper (I know this is kind of TMI).

But it actually healed very well. I've had zero issues with pain or incontinence since then, and mine was a third-degree, which is the next-to-worst kind. So even if you do tear after birth, just remember that your body really does have a great ability to heal. That being said ... I definitely hope I have fewer/smaller tears this time. I've been exercising a lot to strengthen my pelvic floor and I'm going to try massage too. My mom also had a major tear with my oldest brother and then had zero tearing or very minor tearing with her other babies, so that gives me hope.


----------



## Weebles

The 2 vessel chord is the umbilical chord, not the heart. It can be either a different "normal" or it can be an indication of certain birth defects, usually heart related. But I went to a fetal cardiologist and everything looks normal. I have to have all the extra ultrasounds just to make sure she's growing as sometimes only having the one artery in the chord can cause IUGR (infra uterine growth restriction) and that can cause still birth. She's right on track but if her growth slows I'll have to deliver her early. 

My midwife did a massage while I was in labor with my son... I had no idea what that meant at the time but I tore anyway. Maybe not as badly? I dunno, I'm not bothering with it this time and if it's offered to me again I'll turn it down now that I know what it is.. I just remembered the worst thing about tearing and it was the first time I had sex after delivery. That hurt quite a lot at the start and maybe for one or two more times but I think it just wasn't totally 100% healed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo thanks for explaining. Heard artery and just assumed heart. Glad to hear she's growing well :)

Second lol no such thing as tmi someone else in another thread was just talking about the magical water spout ;)


----------



## Girly922

Such a cute scan weebles, she's adorable! 

I tore with DD, only a second degree but I did have to have stitches. I tore because she came too quick. According to the midwife, no amount of massage would've prevented it, and there was no way I could've slowed things down so I'm assuming I'll be at risk of tearing again this time if this one decides to come just as quickly. 

I will start raspberry leaf tea around 37/38 weeks, and evening primrose oil at a similar time again. Although they don't encourage labour, they are supposed to make labour easier. RLT helps tone uterine muscle to increase the effectiveness of pushing and vaginal EPO makes the cervix more supple so once labour starts the cervix dilates quicker and easier. I went from fast asleep to waters breaking and at 8cm dilated at home within minutes when having DD so I'm hoping for a similar experience this time.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I hope my 3D scan looks as nice as that, Weebles.

So, I did my GTT yesterday. I've heard so much complaining about how disgusting the drink is that maybe I'd built it up to be super terrible in my mind cuz when I actually drank it, it wasn't that bad. Dunno if my OB will call me with results or if they'll just wait til the next time I go in though. I didn't feel sick or lightheaded or anything while I was sitting for the hour, so hopefully that's a good sign.

In other news, BD's mom (on top of buying us a gently used crib and change table) has bought us the high chair we had on our registry. My mom has offered to pay for cord blood banking. I got together with my friend who's helping me plan the shower and we had a very productive session. And I bought a baby sign language book and BD seems very interested in doing the sign language too. : )


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats! I do mine on Friday but my gyn already said we'll talk results at my 28 week appointment. Knowing me I'll call the hotline to get the number and diagnose myself :rofl:

Your mil is so sweet!!! And yay for baby shower planning! Which book did you get? I'm thinking ten signs and calling it a day so I'm in the fence about investing in books


----------



## DobbyForever

Afm my mom just texted that she wanted my crib installed by Mother's Day present so she's attempting to figure out how to order online from my registry lol. I keep telling her make sure she's using the promo code (she always forgets) since BRUS is doing their friends and family 15% off. She managed to get the conversion rail lol she's buying it one at a time :rofl: I'm trying so hard not to poke fun least i piss her off and she changes her mind.

Lol so two hours later I just expected the crib. She got the crib, conversion kit, mattress, mattress cover, and sheet. I'm like thrilled she went crazy and it's a ton of money I don't have to spend, but it's causing me anxiety realizing like f* I'm about to have a crib installed it's getting real


----------



## second.time

Installing the crib is a crazy moment! It's weird to walk around your home and see it there. That's so sweet that your mom splurged like that. You know your baby will be surrounded by a lot of support.

My 4-year-old is currently sleeping in the crib, converted into a daybed. At some point (soon) I really need to convert it back into a crib and buy him a bigger bed.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> Congrats! I do mine on Friday but my gyn already said we'll talk results at my 28 week appointment. Knowing me I'll call the hotline to get the number and diagnose myself :rofl:
> 
> Your mil is so sweet!!! And yay for baby shower planning! Which book did you get? I'm thinking ten signs and calling it a day so I'm in the fence about investing in books

The book is called "Baby Sign Language Basics" by Monta Z. Briant. The first part of the book discusses the science and why it's beneficial for babies and the rest is like a how-to for a bunch of useful signs. I think it'll help us. :)

I bought that black shirt years ago. So nice that I can finally wear it.
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20170423.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4









8 vs 27 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4









18121265_10154687728323095_2782588622021288881_o.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Second that's a cool idea switching it back to crib and getting a new bed for your older kid! I figure eventually baby will want a different bed since you can so tell at one point it was a crib, but I'm not investing there until he goes to high school. Or maybe I should leave it crib like to remind him what unprotected sex leads to :rofl: my mom is definitely overexcited lol I just feel bad because I know she sank a lot of money into my brothers (two in UCs and one in med school) so knowing she just dropped $600 and is going bat crap cray on baby shower... like I love party planning and even I was like ok done listening for the day lol

Pretty that's great! Let me know if you like it! Also yay for your bump!!! I know you were bummed in the beginning that your bump wasn't noticeable. Excellent comparison pic. Also love that shirt! Speaks to my inner geek


----------



## 808malia

I also started helping plan my baby shower this weekend. Ordered my invites, and my husband and I went to the party store and got all the decorations and plates and what not... Getting really excited about the shower, its all happening so quickly now!:haha::cloud9:


----------



## lesondemavie

So jealous! My best friend won't let me help at all. The Type A side of me is itching to party plan, but doing my best to just sit back and enjoy :). We took our maternity photos yesterday. Bit early, but I seem to have enough of a bump and boy was I worn out today from all the trekking around the wilderness park...would have been even harder on me later and my photographer would have been out with her baby (she's due in May). Also that gives us enough time to get a few printed for the shower.


----------



## Maries_s

This is getting really real girls!! 
Lesson my husband has taken me to three maternity photo sections. He didn't had the opportunity with DD and he is becoming obsessed to take me to a different places and made some maternity photo section. 

How you all doing with the pre baby organization?


----------



## Catalyst

I have carpal tunnel syndrome and it is affecting my abitily to write my thesis. So I am geting nervus about finishing it in time.. Time will tell I guess.

The girls are doing grate, I had a scan yesterday :) (o and here you usualy get 12w and 20w scan, more you have to pay for yourself unless you are having growth scan for some reason or are high risk.. or having twins haha). I think I will have about 2-3 more scans before they are born :)
Twin on the right is now at 30w 1600g and the twin on the left is 1450 :) a sign i saw in the scan room says average weight with just one baby at 30w is 1400g so we are right on track! :D

Havent had time to plan much or do much for the baby, we have all the biggest items but everything is just in storage.

Here is a photocollage I shared on fb last week almost at 30w


----------



## DobbyForever

Excellent college and weights! That's so great both girls are growing nicely :)

I'm not doing much but I am a few weeks behind you all. Currently fighting with BRUS and considering pulling my registry, which is unfortunate because I sent my invites out already. But my shower is 5/20 so after that I'll probably start preparing more.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm getting excited for our shower. We already started receiving gifts from people who won't be able to make it to the shower.. I'm so glad we used babylist.com for our registry. According to my doctors office the third trimester starts at 27 weeks so we are in the home stretch. 

Our registry tells us when a gift is purchased and we can see what was purchased.


----------



## Weebles

I live that shirt in you pic pretty! Hubby and I are gamers at heart.

Catalyts... is your carpel tunnel pregnancy induced? I've never had it before but it started recently and hurts so bad, it even effects my ability to sleep. I'm hoping it goes away. The fluid retention in pregnancy can cause it so I'm hoping it's that and it job related. 

I've been so upset today because I ordered a crib mattress and it was just delivered today. I was sent a twin instead and while Amazon has been great so far I'm just worried because the refund hasn't been processed yet... and UPS is supposed to come tomorrow for the return. I know it's not that big of a deal but pregnancy hormones...

Am I the only one half dreading their shower?


----------



## Maries_s

Weebles said:


> I live that shirt in you pic pretty! Hubby and I are gamers at heart.
> 
> Catalyts... is your carpel tunnel pregnancy induced? I've never had it before but it started recently and hurts so bad, it even effects my ability to sleep. I'm hoping it goes away. The fluid retention in pregnancy can cause it so I'm hoping it's that and it job related.
> 
> I've been so upset today because I ordered a crib mattress and it was just delivered today. I was sent a twin instead and while Amazon has been great so far I'm just worried because the refund hasn't been processed yet... and UPS is supposed to come tomorrow for the return. I know it's not that big of a deal but pregnancy hormones...
> 
> Am I the only one half dreading their shower?

Amazon give the refund once the package is take by UPS.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not excited about my shower lol. Like not even in the least bit especially since my mom has decided to go Pinterest crazy and took over and I'm a planner so I was like ummm I had plans Mom you are the bank. But her money her house her plans


----------



## Girly922

I'm actually hoping my best friend doesn't have time to fully organise my shower. I know she was planning things but she's got a lot going on in her personal life that I'm hoping takes priority. Right now I have no desire to have a baby shower.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I am not having a baby shower, and I am happy because I probably wouldn't be looking forward to it. Not one for being the center of attention. 

We decided that we will only get the "Essentials" to last us through the first few weeks and then we will have a party when we baptism him with our full registry of stuff.

This weekend we did buy the Infant Car Seat, Stroller and Bassinet. DH was like, why are we buying something that he is only going to use for 3 months. But I definitely didn't want to get a car seat where I would have to wake the baby up and take him out to put in stroller. That just sounds like torture, especially if he isn't a good sleeper.

Can't believe we are all entering or are in the 3rd tri!!! I go for my 4D HD live scan this weekend, super excited!


----------



## Catalyst

Weebles. Yes the carpal tunnel I have is pregnancy related. The doc said that I should get rid of it after I give birth, might take few weeks ut in some cases it requires surgery!
She recomended a splint and start with sleeping with it and I feel it helps. Said also that if it gets bad I might use it during the day too.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Pre-Baby Organization - Haven't really done much cuz we don't any furniture and stuff yet. I'll probably go into full nesting mode after the shower.

Shower dreading? - Not really. We only have about 20 people confirmed, but there's still over 6 weeks to go. If I could go out tomorrow and order all the food and get plates and decorations, I would, but I gotta wait til I know exactly how many people are coming.

So, I've been feeling pretty massive for the last few days. Even BD (very nicely) mentioned that I look noticeably bigger today. I hope this is just some random bloating. I can't imagine getting even larger over the next 13 weeks. I've also been thinking about labour and delivery and saying to myself "Oh dear God. What have I gotten myself into? How am I gonna be able to pull this off?"


----------



## DobbyForever

I didn't realize how many people were not looking forward to their shower. I thought I was alone hehe

I did take advantage of the friends event going on with BRUS to get the bedding collection, mobile, changing pad, and changing pad cover I wanted.

Pretty right there with you. I can't imagine putting on the 14 to 21 more pounds my gyn wants me to gain. Or freaking labor! Terrifying. Or having a baby?!


----------



## lesondemavie

Originally after my losses I didn't want anything. I didn't want maternity photos, and I didn't want a shower...I just wanted a baby. Now that our Charlie is so far along and thriving, I've realized that I can enjoy this pregnancy while still breaking down in tears sometimes missing our Gremlin. I enjoyed the photos, and I'm really looking forward to celebrating Charlie at the shower with DH by my side. I'm also looking forward to just getting everything organized and ready after the shower in June. I'm so ready for this baby! I break down in tears in total happiness sometimes in total amazement that my body is actually doing this. As for labor, I'm not that scared/nervous. I figure I could have the most horrific delivery and it will still just be 1 day maybe 2...it can't even compare to the emotional pain and darkness I felt all last year. I don't really care what happens so long as both me and baby are safe and healthy in the end. Honestly, after violently vomiting morning and night for months and months on end while continuing to work full-time, I feel like I can handle anything :haha:


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Pretty, I just had the same exact thought this morning! And it all started because I signed DH up for this weekly email from Fatherly.com and in the email this week it said, your SO is entering the 3rd Tri so be prepared for her to get much bigger. Those exact works were used, I am seriously contemplating writing a complaint. Who writes that! "Your SO is going to get much bigger!" 

Anywho, I honestly don't know how much bigger my belly can get, it already feels super stretched and tight. But what will be will be. 

As for labor, I am excited. Our bodies are meant to do this. Just remember, it isn't the same type of pain like breaking a bone where you want to "run away from" it is a pain that will "end." And you get to have a little peanut at the end of the pain. 

Read positive birth stories, don't read the negative ones to train your brain.

We got this!


----------



## Girly922

TTC is right, don't fear labour. And don't read too much into everyone else's stories. Our bodies are all made differently, we all deal with pain in our own ways, and no two of our labours will be the same. 

I saw my mw today and had my 28w bloods. Hoping my iron levels come back okay. Bump is measuring a week ahead and top end of normal. I've got a growth scan in just over a week and she's confident baby will be on track, so much for low Papp-a.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Anyone else dealing with ankle/ leg swelling already?


----------



## second.time

Lesonde, you have such a good attitude about labor and birth! It's true, like girly and TTC said, it's a productive pain. No matter how bad it gets, it's not a signal that something is WRONG, it's a sign that your body is moving toward a goal. 

Personally I don't mind labor/birth stories that are less-than-perfect because they show me that a lot can happen and still be OK in the end. But everyone has different preferences. Focusing on what helps you, individually, is most important.

For those of you who have your GTT results, did your doc wait until your next appointment to let you know, or did they call you or post them online? I haven't heard about mine in over a week. I assume they'd need to tell me ASAP if I have gestational diabetes but I'd feel better knowing for sure.


----------



## second.time

Well, I called and checked myself, and I passed the test. I'm not really surprised but it's good news!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Whoop Whoop second.time! Congrats. I was going to say to call, that is what I did.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I haven't heard from anyone about my test results, but my friend (who's gone through this 3 times already) said if they haven't contacted me, it probably means I passed. She said they like to have the test and any retesting done by 28 weeks, which will be in 3 days for me.


----------



## Weebles

Lesonde.. I'm so glad you're able to enjoy your pregnancy. It's such an amazing blessing and you deserve to feel joy. :)

But.. I am glad I'm not the only one somewhat dreading their shower! I just don't like being the center of attention. 

So... I am scared of labor and with my son I had an epidural right away. And I don't know if I will ever have the chance to be pregnant again. And I think I want to try to go pain medication free.. at least for as long as I can. I won't feel bad if I change my mind but I just am really curious I guess... like what does it feel like? With my son I didn't feel a single contraction but they did turn of the epidural for pushing (which was the part I was afraid of!) and I felt that for sure. So I really want to know but I'm also kind of a wuss.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg TTC wtfh?! I would seriously lose it! I understand prepping men that their women are growing a baby and the emotions we go through as our body changes, but come on now! They have to know there&#8217;s a chance we&#8217;d read it or the guy might repeat it. I like your advice about positive birth stories. :)

Leson :hugs: I&#8217;m glad you have enjoyed your pregnancy. :)

For me, the labor fears aren&#8217;t the pain. From what I hear, epidurals do miracles when taken early and I&#8217;m not braving labor without it. More power to drugless moms. It&#8217;s the fear to tearing or my vagina not recovering or what my body will look like after birth the first few months. And I know everyone says you end up with a baby. But between my losses and my mom&#8217;s losses. I&#8217;m just scared. My mom lost her first kid within 24 hours of birth. I&#8217;m not strong enough to go through that, and SO and I are definitely not strong enough for that.

Girly what is low Papp-a?

Gag I&#8217;m swelling slightly, but I can&#8217;t tell if it just looks swollen because I&#8217;m looking for it to be swollen lol

Second yay for passing!

Pretty test results are definitely a no news is good news

Weebles I don&#8217;t want to be the center of attention. I don&#8217;t want to be in charge of making sure people are entertained. I also don&#8217;t want to see how few people actually give a shit about me.

AFM showed up to three boxes in front of my house r_r my mattress, crib, and conversion kit. I was hoping to have them put it together so now that's a headache I have to figure out. And I forgot to go to the store to pick up my order.. again... Ughhhhh bright side I have a sub the next two days so at least I won't be teaching lol


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats second!

Thanks Dobby :hugs:. I have those same fears about making it all the way through this pregnancy just to lose my baby in the first hours or days of his or her life. Loss whenever it happens just messes with your head. When something that happens in 1% of pregnancies happens to you it just feels like anything can happen and no risk is small enough. I try my best to just observe those thoughts/fears but not run with them.

I guess I should rephrase - While I'm happy I can celebrate this pregnancy, I'm not enjoying it at all :haha:. I'm so thankful to no longer be nauseated or vomiting, but it lasted so long and I still have to watch what I eat or I'm pretty sure I would be over a toilet turning inside-out and peeing my pants from the force of it all again. Man I miss good food sooo much! My upper right back and abdomen hurt me to the point of tears nearly every day and the doctors don't know what's causing it. My job is harder because everyone reacts so much more when a kid kicks or hits but when a behavior is for attention that just makes things worse and is totally against the behavior plan I took the time to write. I could go on. I'm not enjoying pregnancy, but I am enjoying this baby. I love the kicks even when they hurt and I can't wait to meet our little love (counting down the weeks!). I'm so happy that I want to celebrate, and I'm thankful that I'm in a position to do so now.

Weebles - Oh yea you're definitely not the only one. I also loathe being the center of attention. My bridal shower was the most awkward event ever. That being said, I do love getting together with friends and family and having a good time. The whole coed thing makes it soooo much better for me. Lifts all the pressure off of my shoulders. It'll be like our wedding which was such an amazing, happy, love-filled event...and sharing the spotlight with my husband was just perfect. Without the coed thing, I'd be right there with you. I'm half way scared that someone is going to say something that reminds me of Gremlin and the darkness last year and I'm just going to break down crying. Definitely not brave enough for that without DH holding my hand.

Speaking of...celebrating our anniversary this week! Three years of marriage and a decade of love :)<3


----------



## lesondemavie

Girly - So glad all seems well :happydance:. Low Papp-A is just an indicator in that statistically speaking mamas carrying babies with down's tend to have lower levels. That being said, there are plenty of perfectly healthy pregnancies with low levels as well. You can see the large area of overlap in this graph:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I just needed someone to vent to... Today is really rough. It's a year since my father in law passed away and I'm emotional and pregnant.. I just want to crawl in a hole for the day and come out tomorrow morning...


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: my dad passed away when I was four and I still crawl in a hole on his death anniversary. To be honest, I don't think there's anything wrong with that. People process in their own way. I think it's harder to lean on your hubby because it's a shared loss, but I just tell friends and family I'm hurting and cut me some slack. 

Leson I love your rephrase enjoying the baby not the pregnancy. I'm finding my patience is gone with my students. I have no energy to walk around so I only confer with a handful of kids each day.


----------



## Girly922

lesondemavie said:


> Girly - So glad all seems well :happydance:. Low Papp-A is just an indicator in that statistically speaking mamas carrying babies with down's tend to have lower levels. That being said, there are plenty of perfectly healthy pregnancies with low levels as well. You can see the large area of overlap in this graph:
> 
> View attachment 995527

Low Papp-a and Down's syndrome are only related when you also have a very high hcg level. My risk for DS is very low, but my Papp-a alone was low. It is a growth hormone which can affect third trimester growth. It can cause placental issues and intra-uterine growth restriction (IUGR) causing baby's growth to slow and the placenta to deteriorate. At the moment blood flow to and from the placenta is perfect, and baby is measuring ahead so I'm hoping it stays this way.


----------



## Girly922

Congrats second! 

Pretty, we definitely have the no news is good news rule here. 

Dobby, I can completely understand that fear! It's a fear that never truly goes away. For the first year of DD's life I worried so much about SIDS. I worry when she's sick. I tend to have to have her sleep with me when she's unwell and has a fever because otherwise I can't sleep with worry.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gagrl - It's been 15 months since my dad passed. I don't think I cried on his death anniversary this year, but every now and then, I think about how my kids will never get to know how awesome he was and I have to hold back tears. Everyone deals differently. I am far from being religious, but I watch Long Island Medium sometimes and when people are sad that their parents won't get to know their children, the medium says that the deceased loved ones get to "hold the child" first before they get sent to Earth. It makes me feel a little better knowing that my son is enjoying his Papa right now. Dammit! I will not cry at work. I will not cry at work. -.-

In other news, I am now the heaviest I've ever been in my life. Time to eat more veg and protein.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Gagrl - It's been 15 months since my dad passed. I don't think I cried on his death anniversary this year, but every now and then, I think about how my kids will never get to know how awesome he was and I have to hold back tears. Everyone deals differently. I am far from being religious, but I watch Long Island Medium sometimes and when people are sad that their parents won't get to know their children, the medium says that the deceased loved ones get to "hold the child" first before they get sent to Earth. It makes me feel a little better knowing that my son is enjoying his Papa right now. Dammit! I will not cry at work. I will not cry at work. -.-
> 
> In other news, I am now the heaviest I've ever been in my life. Time to eat more veg and protein.

Pretty that's how I have to look at it too. I am more spiritual then religious but I do believe God is watching over the baby (ies) I miscarried and they are up there with my father in law... I am actually happy to go to the cemetery today and introduce them to each other...


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah I see it was a different risk for you then girly, but yea you always want to look at the big picture with those measurements. I believe your risk is greater for iugr if you also have low bhcg and slow growth early on. I think with low papp-a alone, while the risk is certainly greater, only about a quarter go on to have small babies. I was just trying to point out that papp-A is just a screening tool/risk assessment not a diagnostic test. So glad you're ending up on the happy side of those statistics :hugs:


----------



## Mummafrog

We're not having a shower this time I don't think, not really nearby anyone who could arrange one for me. We've been quite isolated for a while as we moved for uni four years ago, as soon as I qualify we're bundling up two kids and going home. 

But I've made an Amazon wish list to send to people if they ask what to get us. Still trying to sort out our car seat malarkey and loads have bills have come this month so feeling a bit stressy about getting everything we need :/
I'll have a 'meet the baby party' instead I think, afterwards. Maybe at my in laws house :)

Here our bloods are repeated at 28 weeks so that's next week for me, I'll be having the gtt as well so fingers crossed.

I had a beautiful home water birth with my first and although it was long, it was the most amazing experience of our lives and I'm very excited and positive to do it again <3 all you ladies can do it, in your own way, however you need to x

Oh I'm also getting slight swelling in legs and awkwardly sometimes labia?? After a long shift at work, but it's not bad at all. I feel massive now and moving is getting harder, I feel embarrassed about how lazy and slow I look.. but everyone is very sympathetic with me at work etc.


----------



## Weebles

Gagrl.. some days are so hard, grief comes in waves. I truly believe what Pretty said, about our babies knowing and 
meeting our loved ones before they are born. After my brother passed away (almost three years ago) I spoke with a medium.. and I was asked if I was planning to have more children. The question threw me off and almost made me angry as my husband at the time was refusing ttc. But my brother met the little girl who said she was waiting for my husband and I and I was told I would be pregnant in about two years if I chose. About a year later we were ttc, something I thought would never happen. And it took almost a year to get pregnant. And I'm having a girl. Ironically I am due around the anniversary of his death, although we don't know the exact date which is hard. I just.. take a lot of comfort believing that they've met, that they know each other. I hope in the midst of your grief you can find a place of solace.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

That is a great story Weebles, one to keep near to your heart.

I am sorry everyone is grieving, all I can say is that there are a bunch of people that love you up there, looking down and watching over you.

On a lighter note, does anyone else have disproportionate boobs? I just noticed that this morning one boob is fuller than the other. And I know not all boobs are the same size, but I swear one of my boobs is really full, like rounder than the other. Could only one boob make milk?

I also have breast implants so I am freaking out that one popped.


----------



## 808malia

One of my boobs is a little bigger than the other... Not sure about milk in just one side though. (I have zero experience as a first time mom):haha:

AFM: I guess I am doing a lot more planning for my baby shower than I had expected...:shrug: But my husband and I do love to throw parties, so not a big deal. It's just easier for us to plan it together, that way we can have all the things that we want for the shower. I'm sure there will still be some surprises though... But I ordered all my party favors, so all I have to do now is order my cake and food for the party. I am such a control freak, lol!:haha:

Is anyone having alcohol at their shower? I don't mind people drinking, but I don't want people to be drunk at my shower...


----------



## DobbyForever

Still catching up but Malia I'll be serving martinelli's sparkling cider, mimosas, juice, and water. I assume my friends know better than to get trashed and my mom's friends know better so no issue there


----------



## PrettyInInk42

My shower is being held at a local legion and guests will be able to buy themselves a drink, if they want. Really hoping BD's dad doesn't overdue it though. He's a bit of an alcoholic, but he was able to keep it together at a wedding we both attended last summer.


----------



## lesondemavie

I would've happily had wine and beer at my shower but the park where we decided to have it is dry so I guess my shower will be dry!


----------



## 808malia

Ya, I assume at least most my friends will know better... But I have some friends that are bartenders and I hope they don't do it up too crazy, lol! I think I am going to have a fun themed spiked punch of some sort and one that's non-alcoholic for me and the kiddos.:shrug:


----------



## Weebles

I wanted to do a beer chugging contest with baby bottles... just the little 4 oz ones... and non alcoholic options too. but the people hosting for me don't drink so mine will be dry.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg weebles I love it! Idk that I can get my mom's friends to go for it but oooo definitely a game worth stealing and I have so many sample bottles


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

We are keeping ours dry but since it's a cookout we are having tea, lemonade, pink lemonade, water and koolaide...


----------



## lesondemavie

I sent my best friend some spritzer recipes. I made a blueberry lime mint one for me and my SIL and it was super tasty. I just cooked down some blueberries with sugar, strained it, mixed it with sparkling water, and muddled it with limes and mint from our garden. I found a citrus rosemary one that looks fantastic as well.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

"Morning sickness is killing me (and I)
I must confess, I have to pee (have to pee)
When I can't feel you I lose my mind
Give me a siiiiiiiign..."
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170428_150544.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Maries_s

A mix of contractions and BH started yesterday and I had to take the prescription doctors gave me. However today I have it just disperse. 

Anyway I'm not going to have a baby shower and I'm glad since I hate being the center of attention. In addition, we don't have family nearby and no friends either. I made my registry on Amazon just in case. 

About pre-baby preparations. 
I washed all baby clothes 
ordered cloth diapers (they arrived today) 
Breastpump arrived last week 
My hospital bag is 90% ready 

I still have to prep the cloth diapers and wash the crib sheets but otherwise I'm pretty ready.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty lol! Where did you get that shirt? Motherhood maternity had one like it but different pink I think 

Marie you are so prepared!!! I have most of the nursery stuff but it's all in boxes

Hit a non pregnancy milestone. First time DTD in a tent. With people less than 5 feet away :rofl:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I did get it at Motherhood. Maybe the pink looks like a different shade in my pic.

BD and I also just DTD, properly, for the first time last night since I conceived... literally 6 months ago. It didn't seem any different/better than usual, but still no complaints.


----------



## lesondemavie

Maternity photos are in!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson.. how beautiful!!

AFM, had my 28 week appointment today. Gained a total of 14lbs so far and my doc is very happy. Still measuring a week ahead (29.5 weeks) but that's totally ok with me. My mother sent us a huge box of clothing and peanuts bedding so now we just have to wait for the crib and dresser to be delivered.. excited!!


----------



## second.time

Lesonde, those are such sweet photos! Lovely.

I've hit 30 weeks today. Had a busy weekend traveling ... my last flight before the baby is due. It wasn't bad but I did find myself feeling breathless/uncomfortable in the seat.

This time, people told me I looked smaller than they expected at seven months, which is a total change from two weeks ago. I seriously doubt I shrank in two weeks so I guess it just goes to show that people say stuff and it doesn't reflect reality!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Lesonde - I love your photos, they are so beautiful! You guys look so cute and happy!! 

Can we talk DTD, my DH says he is worried about hurting baby even though I have told him countless times it wont! So, needless to say nothing going on at my place. lol 

Had my OB appt today, Baby measuring at 2.12oz and head is down. yeay!

We also did our 4D HD live session this weekend and got to see the LO. He had his hand around the umbilical cord by his face and wouldn't move it the entire time. I don't know why that makes me feel happy, knowing he is holding on to something in there, like he has a friend or something. Anywhoo, here is my Little Leo!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

That's so exciting... And he's so cute. 

AFM, Had my 28 week appointment. Still measuring a week ahead now at 29.5 weeks. Little girls heartbeat at 150 staying strong. Have some swelling in my ankles/feet but everything else looks great.. I cannot believe we are going to meet her in about 11 weeks!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Nice pics, Lesonde.

TTC - He's cute. And that makes me more excited for my 4D scan in less than 3 weeks.

I had my 28 week appt today too. Everything's progressing well and it was confirmed that I don't have GD. I was up like 12lbs from my last appt though... despite the fact that I'm pretty sure I got food poisoning last night and all food in my body made a hasty exit out of the nearest hole (sorry, TMI).

I also went to a baseball game with my mom on Saturday and got to wear a shirt I picked up a couple weeks ago. :)

And then had Sunday morning cuddles with my boys. <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1493516873796.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20170430_080707_edit.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Excellent pics ladies! Love the maternity photos! And the 4D scan! Mine is on Saturday but I'm not excited about it because it's so early. Oh well. I am excited to see him and get measurements though :). Hopefully can get SO and fam to go

Re DTD we still do it. It's super uncomfortable now though but we were doing it on an air mattress lol. But yeah I feel better because my gyn was like have sex however you want. You're good.

Pretty glad your GD test came back clean! Sorry about the stomach bug :(

Afm camping, sick dog, exhausted. SO just called to offer to bring home dinner and I was like thhhaaaannnnk yoooooou


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks all. There are so many great photos, and we had such a good time taking them. Can't wait to frame a few side by side with our engagement photos.

Such a cutie ttc. Glad the scan went well <3

Super cute shirt pretty.

I feel you on the uncomfortableness/tiredness second. It's getting harder to breathe, the weather is warmer, and my allergies have been awful lately which is not helping at all! I did laundry yesterday and then just felt weak/spent the rest of the day. I'm also having trouble eating enough. Anyone else having that issue? I think it's a combo of less room for my stomach and my stuffy nose from allergies. I definitely think my weight gain will slow in third tri which is fine. I can gain anywhere from 5-15 more lbs over the next 10 weeks.

As for DTD, DH and I have actually been back at it for a while now, and it's been good. I just need to use a pregnancy-safe lube, and I'm enjoying being on top. We got a bit frisky this weekend but then I realized I was out of lube so I shut it down :haha:. My cervix was just so sensitive before, and now with Charlie kicking/pressing on it (ouchie) I just didn't want to risk it.


----------



## second.time

TTC, what a handsome guy! I love that he was playing with the cord. I was reading about these little octopus toys people knit for preemies ... apparently the soft tentacles remind them of the umbilical cord and it can help soothe and comfort preemies and remind them of being in the womb. So sweet.

Lesonde, my appetite is also slowing way down. I had that bottomless hunger in the second tri and now I feel full. My weight has stayed in the same general range for like five weeks now, going up and down slightly. I'm sure I'll gain more in 10 weeks. But it's weird to not feel hungry at all. There's just no room.

Congrats on passing the test, pretty! I love the shirt.


----------



## 808malia

Lesonde- Beautiful pics! You guys look so adorable:hugs:

TTC- What a cutie pie! Great pic:winkwink:

Pretty- your snuggle pics are awesome! Looks like daddy is really bonding with you and baby, so cute!:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Really bummed. The people I really wanted at my shower can't make it... as much as I didn't want a big deal or to be center of attention but it's really depressing to know like you have four "friends" coming and two of your mom's friends and three relatives. I almost want to just cancel.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aww Dobby I'm so sorry.. I know that's rough. I've got quite a few who can't make ours too and it's disheartening to say the least. 

We are getting excited for our business trip this weekend.. My last long trip before peanut arrives.. 

Speaking of peanut all her furniture is arriving this week so I'm getting ultra excited for that. I can't wait to have her room set up and ready to go!

We have been busy with the house.. main construction is done and now it's the small things.. met with the carpet guy yesterday and meeting with a post construction cleaning lady today. We gave notice to our landlord and I finally feel like we are getting things in place to move into our first actual house (we've been renting a townhouse the five years we've been married). I'm overjoyed or peanut gets to grow up in the same house her daddy grew up in.. for me that's so exciting. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Weebles

Aww Dobby, I'm in the same boat. I called out of work yesterday because I couldn't get myself to stop crying about it and feel the same as you, I want to cancel. Nothing like going to your party and seeing a bunch of empty chairs. I keep telling myself that the people who are going care and it wouldn't be fair to my MIL who has worked hard to plan this. And even the people who are unable to make it care as well.. I had to RSVP as a maybe to a cousins shower and I will be really sad if I can't make it so I know some of it is just bad timing and there is no way to pick a day that is good for everyone. It's hard seeing big extravagant things on social media. Not that I want anything extravagant but I have a small family and spread out family and sometimes that feels lonely.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I know that feeling, Dobby. I always take people RSVPing "no" to any of my parties so personally. Like, "good to know you don't care about me and I'm not worth your time." I've only had a couple no's, but I still have yet to hear back from a bunch of people. The show must go on though. If they can't make it, it's their loss. 

In other news, I've finally registered for a prenatal class in a few weeks. And BD and I have started organizing and making space at our respective places. I've canceled my gym membership cuz my back and feet have been hurting more and the money that'll get freed up will be helpful for buying diapers. Hard to believe it's already May and there's only like 80 days til he's here. And we still need to have the name discussion again. -.-


----------



## lesondemavie

:hugs: weebles...I think some of it is just third tri mood swings. I've cried every day this week so far, and I can't really say why.

Pretty - We signed up for classes too. The first one was last night and the teacher didn't even show up! So frustrating, but we hope the teacher is ok. They kept calling and couldn't get a hold of her. They're supposed to call today for refunds/rescheduling. Next one is in 2 weeks for breastfeeding, and we have an online one that's supposed to be a 2 week class on labor preparation.


----------



## Weebles

Yeah, I think everything is making me feel more sensitive these days. It's got to be the hormones. Doesn't make it easier but at least there's not much left to go now. As much as I wanted to be pregnant I'm ready to hold this baby already.


----------



## second.time

Weebles, you're nearly there! This home stretch is so tough, emotionally. It feels like you've been pregnant forever but there's still so much time to go, and you're FEELING so pregnant all the time, and yet you're also rushing to do everything before the baby arrives. I'm definitely struggling with some anxiety lately. 

Anybody with older kids thinking about how you're going to introduce them? I read something about having the baby bring a gift for the older sibling to help them feel special. Also that you want to give them a little love and attention when they visit you for the first time after the birth so they don't feel neglected right away.


----------



## Weebles

I've got it pretty easy as far as introducing an older child. My son knows while I'm in labor he's the man of the house and has to take care of our fur babies and that grandma will pick him up when we are ready for visits. But I think a gift from the baby is a sweet idea. And making a point to get pictures of them becoming a big brother/sister might help as well. Just don't do what my mother did... I was 2 and she told me she had a surprise for me... Boy was I not happy at all, surprises were supposed to be toys and not wrinkly little babies!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you ladies. As much as I wish you weren&#8217;t sharing in my hormonal misery, it is nice to know I&#8217;m not crazy/alone feeling this way over the RSVP list.

Pretty, it&#8217;s more like I&#8217;d rather move my shower so they could come but unfortunately that just isn&#8217;t an option. I don&#8217;t feel slighted, just sad. In a similar (but less extreme way) to not being able to share my pregnancy with my dad. I&#8217;ve known these women since I was 13 years old, and they&#8217;re the only reason I wanted to have a shower to begin with. But we spent so long arguing about the date and pushing it back and forth that we can&#8217;t push it back (for the same reason) and pulling it forward is too last minute. It&#8217;s just the weekend those three women are flying out of town to pick up their kids from their freshman year of college/ move them home for the summer. If it had been anything else, they would have rescheduled/ cancelled. They&#8217;re still sending gifts, but I really wish they could be there. :(

Also congrats on signing up for the prenatal classes! And don&#8217;t worry about the name. You two will figure it out. Still time. :hugs:

Leson, I feel the same way. We have been 90-95 after like 40-50 and the heat is killing me. I also feel like I get one thing done, and I&#8217;m exhausted and have to rest the rest of the day. Unfortunately, lately that one thing is work so the house is falling apart. It wouldn&#8217;t bug me except I know it bugs SO and he won&#8217;t say anything. So my anxiety plays this wonder if this is bugging him mind games all day and night.

And OMG I hope the teacher is ok! But how frustrating :( My classes are a 40 m drive away without traffic, so I would be quite irritated. But that&#8217;s why I booked them for once the school year is over. 27 more instructional days!

Second, sorry no idea. I was so in love with my baby brothers, but I was 9 and my mom really hammed up being a big sister and her little helper and that I was their second mommy. My older brother (12) loves them but isn&#8217;t nearly as attached as I am. I agree with Weebles. Playing up the older sib, gifts from the baby, not saying HEY SURPRISE you have a sibling. but like I said noooo idea there

Gag that is so exciting! And so sweet that she gets to grow up in her dad&#8217;s childhood home! Absolutely precious! Yay for the furniture coming!


----------



## Maries_s

We are going to do the gift thing with my DD. I have a baby doll for her and a stuff animal for him. I also read that is not good to enter into the house with the baby on hands since she probably will want to hug me and I have to explain to her that her little brother is coming. 

Tomorrow is my hospital tour I hope I don't end on the maternity area with contractions since I'm on voluntary bed rest. Contractions were 2 min aparts last Sunday. My appointment is next Monday.


----------



## DobbyForever

Marie :( sorry about the contractions. Hf on the tour!

AFM the upcoming events are GD test friday, 4d scan saturday, 28 w appointment a week from Friday. So far my younger brother, mom, and SO are going to the scan with me. I'm more excited now because my WTE app said that the babies face resembles the features he will be born with just less chubby. So I'm stoked to get an idea of what he will look like. His 16w scan screamed his dad.


----------



## lesondemavie

Second I think also setting up a little date with one parent so the older sibling can still get a little 1:1 time. I remember my daddy daughter dates after my younger siblings came fondly.

Dobby - I'm lucky that DH typically does more of the housework than me and has no problem picking up the slack while I'm not feeling well.


----------



## second.time

These are all good ideas about the sibling situation! I can't imagine just springing a baby on someone as a surprise. That must have felt kind of crazy. 

Since my DH teaches, summers are free for him, so I'm hoping he can spend some good time with our older son and I can get a little time to bond with the baby. 

We had a sibling class for him at the hospital last night and it went pretty well. I got to see the birthing suites and the recovery rooms. Smaller than the last hospital I delivered at, but that's probably to be expected if you go from a city to a smaller town. And the recovery rooms are private, which is nice. 

I also noticed a tub room as we were walking down the hall so I wonder if they do offer some water birth or at least laboring options? It wasn't in one of the suites though. I'm thinking not too many babies are born in the average day in a small college town so hopefully it will be free when I go there!

Dobby, I hope your 4D scan is wonderful! That will be so fun to get to see his little face.


----------



## bbygurl719

Haven't posted in awhile but my little guy will be born on June 19th by scheduled c section. So excited


----------



## Weebles

Dobby- same thing happened to me with the date. I spent so long trying to pick the "right" one and it's too late to choose a "better" one. Have fun at your 4d scan! I can't wait to see the pics. 

Maries- I hope your contractions settle down! 

Second- my mother swore she told me about having a baby brother on the way and she really may have.. I just don't remember and it's a pretty foreign concept to someone who is barely a toddler anyway. We were in another country and probably didn't have access to storybooks that might have helped to explain the concept. I think just helping them to understand what it means before hand is super important but it all worked out in the end anyway. A sibling class sounds amazing! 

Bbygurl- how exciting!! We are all getting so so close, I wonder who will have the first birth announcement! 

Afm, I'm just about 32 weeks and im dreading hitting 35 when cervical checks start.. I might decline them. I don't see enough benefit to them to put myself through that kind of stress. Going to take to my Dr about it tomorrow during my appt.


----------



## Girly922

I haven't been on much recently, I'm struggling with my emotions a lot at the moment which makes me want a shower even less now. I just want to be left alone! Lol. 

Good luck for all the tours and prenatal classes! I hope they all go well! 

Dobby, good luck with your appointments! We're not getting a 4d scan this time but had one with DD around this gestation and it was a really good time to have it. She came out looking almost exactly as the 4d scan looked. 

Second, I'm guessing the hospitals are set up quite differently to what they are here. But what's the recovery room? Is that like a postnatal ward if you have to stay in? Here you go in, get assigned to a private room and rarely move from that room until you're discharged unless you move to a birthing pool room. 

Bbygurl, that's exciting!! Congrats on having a date! 

Weebles, why do cervical checks start at 35 weeks? Is there much point in doing them before labour starts? Here we don't get any until we're in labour, or we can have a membrane sweep once we've reached 41 weeks. I'm thinking of declining all vaginal exams, including in labour this time. I only had 1 last time around and I was already pushing DD out at the time so it wasn't really necessary anyway. But from as much as I can gather, they don't actually tell you anything until you're in established labour anyway. 

I've got my first growth scan on Monday. It'll be nice to see baby again but we've got to take DD with us so I'm a little worried she'll be a pain in the arse again getting bored. 

I'm also getting my fair share of braxton hicks now which aren't much fun. It's normally when I'm stressed or have walked too much/overdone it.


----------



## second.time

Girly922 said:


> Second, I'm guessing the hospitals are set up quite differently to what they are here. But what's the recovery room? Is that like a postnatal ward if you have to stay in? Here you go in, get assigned to a private room and rarely move from that room until you're discharged unless you move to a birthing pool room.

I might be totally using the wrong term! Postnatal ward sounds close to what it is. With my first son, we were at a large hospital in St. Louis. I actually went THREE places: there was a small pregnancy center where they saw you when you first came in. Once I was dilated enough, they sent me to a private suite where I gave birth. Then they moved DH and me up to a higher floor. There was less equipment here, mostly just beds, a shower, etc., and we stayed for a few days. 

I'm not sure if they kept me longer because of my birth injuries or if it's standard. I gave birth at 4 a.m. on Sunday and left mid-morning Tuesday. 

At this hospital, the birthing suites and private rooms are on the same floor and the private rooms for afterwards are pretty small. I guess you can stay there for a few days if you need to recover, or have guests visit, etc. I'm not sure why they have separate rooms for birth and for recovery! Maybe so they have less equipment in the recovery rooms? It's interesting that you get to stay in one room the whole time. That seems like it would be easier.

I'm getting a lot of BH too! They definitely happen more when I'm dehydrated, stressed, or hungry. I had them pretty badly on a flight and just ignored them -- thankfully they went away once I'd had some water.


----------



## Girly922

second.time said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Second, I'm guessing the hospitals are set up quite differently to what they are here. But what's the recovery room? Is that like a postnatal ward if you have to stay in? Here you go in, get assigned to a private room and rarely move from that room until you're discharged unless you move to a birthing pool room.
> 
> I might be totally using the wrong term! Postnatal ward sounds close to what it is. With my first son, we were at a large hospital in St. Louis. I actually went THREE places: there was a small pregnancy center where they saw you when you first came in. Once I was dilated enough, they sent me to a private suite where I gave birth. Then they moved DH and me up to a higher floor. There was less equipment here, mostly just beds, a shower, etc., and we stayed for a few days.
> 
> I'm not sure if they kept me longer because of my birth injuries or if it's standard. I gave birth at 4 a.m. on Sunday and left mid-morning Tuesday.
> 
> At this hospital, the birthing suites and private rooms are on the same floor and the private rooms for afterwards are pretty small. I guess you can stay there for a few days if you need to recover, or have guests visit, etc. I'm not sure why they have separate rooms for birth and for recovery! Maybe so they have less equipment in the recovery rooms? It's interesting that you get to stay in one room the whole time. That seems like it would be easier.
> 
> I'm getting a lot of BH too! They definitely happen more when I'm dehydrated, stressed, or hungry. I had them pretty badly on a flight and just ignored them -- thankfully they went away once I'd had some water.Click to expand...


That's really interesting. I've been fortunate to never need to attend a hospital in another country, but I work in healthcare in the UK so always find the differences interesting. 

I'm glad your BH have eased easily enough. Mine have tended to calm once I rest too, it's just had to slow down sometimes. Lol.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Same here on the west coast. They take you to room #1 where you will give birth, after you give birth you move to room #2 which is a recovery room and is much bigger for you and baby. Baby stays with you entire time, which I am excited about.

What do Braxton Hicks feel like? Is it like AF pains in your pelvis area? Or like you have a stitch in your side?


----------



## Girly922

It seems strange that there are still places where baby doesn't stay with mum after birth. It'd be unthinkable here for baby to be anywhere else unless they need SCBU or NICU. 

BH feel like my bump getting tight and slightly uncomfortable more than anything else. I'm not sure if they feel the same for everyone? The discomfort isn't a pain but more like my belly is stretched further than it is able to stretch if that makes any sense at all? 
Saying that, when I had DD, labour pains were nothing like AF pains for me so I guess it's all just personal differences?


----------



## second.time

I actually let my son go to the nursery a few times while I was recovering. I'd been in labor for 28 hours and hadn't slept for at least 40 hours (because my labor started at midnight). I felt guilty about it, but the nurses would always bring him back to me the moment I buzzed and he spent most of his time with me or DH (he slept overnight in our room, for example). It didn't seem to affect nursing or bonding. He was a wonderful nurser from the start. 

It ended up being good because I was able to get some sleep. I was still tired, of course, and soon I had to get used to working around his sleep schedule, but it was nice to briefly catch up on that lost sleep so I wasn't just straight-out hallucinating from tiredness.

For me, BH aren't painful. They do take my breath away a little. My whole stomach gets tight and hard and then releases. For some women they feel like AF cramps, I think.


----------



## DobbyForever

Second glad the sibling class went well! And hoping the tub is free for you!

Bby yay for a csection date!!! How exciting!

Weebles wait why lol what&#8217;s wrong with the cervical check? Does it hurt?! AHHHH what is it? Lol

Girly sorry about the emotions. We&#8217;re here when you need us if you want to vent/ play the misery loves company game. Hopefully DD won&#8217;t get bored and won&#8217;t bug ya during the appointment. Sorry about the bh :(

Hospital tours: I am jealous that you ladies get such detail. Apparently Kaiser has too many births at this hospital that they don&#8217;t offer tours anymore. Just an online video. And everyone at work is terrifying me with &#8220;oh the hospital was so busy I gave birth in the hallway!&#8221; This is my one and only baby and I do not want it to be a f*ing hallway.

BH: I'm a few weeks behind, but I'm not getting them. Gyn says I shouldn't worry too much but idk. Hoping it's not a sign he'll be late.


----------



## lesondemavie

Long work day and not much time right now but just had to drop in and say...I absolutely LOVED eating today :wohoo:. This is the first time eating has been something more than a chore for me since the nausea first hit at 5 weeks. I'm seriously so happy I could cry &#128514;. I even ate chicken today! Bring it on third tri! Most people say that third tri is the hardest, but for me no matter how uncomfortable I get it's the best yet. Guess that's the bright side of awful morning sickness well into second tri :haha:?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh btw my students, STUDENTS who are 9!, planned and executed a surprise baby shower for me today it was the cutest


----------



## Girly922

Second, I hope I didn't come across judgey or anything. I'm glad you got some rest by utilising the nursery last time. The idea is a bit alien to me as the option just isn't available here. I know the midwives here will happily watch baby for an hour or so at the nurses station to allow you to rest if you need it. 

Dobby, don't worry about not feeling BH, some people don't feel them at all. First time around I didn't feel them until I got a stomach bug at 34 weeks. They were quite strong, but I had gotten a bit dehydrated with the virus so I may not have felt any had I not got that. They're definitely more noticeable with subsequent babies though. 
That's really cute about your students planning a baby shower for you!! 
And thank you, I don't think I'm really ready to talk through my feelings and things yet but I really appreciate the support in here. 

Leson, congrats on being able to eat!! I hope it lasts!! 

My heartburn is in full force on a daily basis now but I've had to stop taking my antacids as they make me awfully constipated so now I'm relying on milkshakes to calm it a little.


----------



## second.time

No, girly, it didn't come across as judgmental! I know everyone has different opinions on having the baby stay in a nursery. Plenty of hospitals in the U.S. don't even offer well nurseries, just the NICU. I didn't see one in this hospital, probably because it's smaller. Before I had my son I never thought I'd let him out of my sight after he was born, I was pretty judgmental about the idea myself. But I was so tired after the birth that I changed my plans. We didn't have any family with us and it was overwhelming to get used to everything on our own, so I'm grateful for the nurses and other carers who helped us out during those first two days. 

Lesonde, that's amazing about your appetite returning! It must feel nice after so long.

Dobby, your students sound incredibly sweet.


----------



## Weebles

Doby, cervical checks are an exam where they use their fingers to check and see how dilated your cervix is. How ever many centimeters they can spread them. Some women say they hurt, some don't. 

I just don't want to have it done until I'm actually in labor. It really depends on where you are and who you're seeing if it's even done at all but my Dr does them starting at 37 weeks.. later than I thought but I talked to him about it and he was totally fine with not doing it. His words were that I will go into labor either way. The only thing he didn't want me to turn down was the group b strep test and there's no way I would so we are on the same page, I'm so happy!

Lesonde, glad you can eat! I can't believe it took this long, that must have been straight up awful!


----------



## 808malia

Ok, so I went to my OB appointment yesterday and found out that my insurance will pay for a nice double electric breast pump!!!:happydance: So now I just need some advice from you ladies... I have 4 to choose from, the ameda, spectra s2, or the medela pump in style advanced backpack or tote? Does anyone have any experience with any of these?


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh nice that they give you a choice! They just sent me a cheap one in the mail without even asking. I saw what the claim is on my account even though I don't pay it and it's ridiculous! I've been looking into the medela since I'll be back at work in October and they seem to have a nice travel set up, but the spectra s2 seems to be the best quality from reviews/my research. No idea from personal experience:)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I remember back in the day babies didn't stay with moms. I'm glad they do because I'm hyper paranoid and want my eyes, SO's eyes, or my mom's eyes on baby at all times. I'm glad it was on the birth plan to choose what you wanted and that if you choose to room with baby who would accompany the baby.

Malia that's exciting! No advice here though.

Um forgetting people. Coming down from my glucose test sugar rush lol


----------



## 808malia

Ya, I think I'm gonna go with the medela backpack because it will travel nicely and gets good reviews, but the spectra s2 does get some great reviews so...?:haha:


----------



## Maries_s

I used to have the Pump in a style and sold it. Now I bought the Spectra S1 (is basically the same as the S2) and I really like it. Is more gentle, quieter, close system and hospital grade pump. Ah and also you have more settings options which is good. I also bought the adapter in case I want to use my medela parts and bottles.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I found a website that I can go to that have all 7 types of pumps that my insurance cover and once I choose they will Do all the leg work with my insurance and doctor to get the script to get it to me. I think I'm going with Madela..


----------



## DobbyForever

Well... I failed my 1 hour glucose test by 9 points.

And some of my bloodwork is out of standard range/the lowest it has ever been.

I'm trying not to cry.

ETA doctor brother says my levels are normal lol


----------



## lesondemavie

So jealous of this awesome breast pump coverage. I'll probably end up buying either the medela or the s2, but I'm going to wait and see how breastfeeding goes first (and I have my free cheap pump to get me started if needed). I'd like to breastfeed or even just exclusively pump, but I'm not going to be a martyr about it. I like that it's cheaper than formula :haha:, that it helps mama with weight loss/recovery, and it seems to have some small protective effects for baby in the first few months. Beyond that the studies trumpeting amazing, long-term benefits are poorly designed, and those benefits disappear in the few well-controlled studies that are out there. Still breastfeeding is my preference, so we'll see how it goes! We bought those comotomo bottles in the hopes that they'll help baby switch from breast to bottle and back. I've seen all the crazy warnings about not bottle-feeding in the beginning bc baby won't want to go back to the breast...but having DH involved and getting to feed the baby as well is important to me, and since I'm not set on the baby being at my breast, I'm ok with trying and seeing how it goes. Plus I think that risk is overstated by the breast is best movement. I'm sure it happens, but I'm sure it also works out fine in plenty of cases too. My SIL was induced early and had to give her baby formula from a bottle to start bc her milk wasn't coming in. Her baby switched back to her breast when it was time no problem, and breastfeeding was easy for her. I'm just going to be flexible and do what feels right for us as a family. So long as baby is healthy and growing this mama will be happy :cloud9:


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh also so many BH yesterday! I guess I've been getting them now and again for a while now and just didn't realize what they were! My tummy would feel hard/really stretched sometimes, and I guess I just thought baby was doing something idk.

Sorry about the tests Dobby :hugs:. I'm sure everything will be just fine <3


----------



## Girly922

I've got an avent comfort pump, but I'm also looking at getting the haakaa pump for when I'm feeding one sided. I've also got some milksavers for opposite side let down during feeding. 
I've heard great things about the medula pumps, but as I don't plan on expressing much I'll just stick to what I've got. 

I didn't want to breastfeed DD, I was uncomfortable with the idea of it. DH asked me to try for the first couple of days so she'd at least get the colostrum. In the first few weeks we combi-fed. After that I switched exclusively to breast until she was 7 months old, mainly after DH had to go back to work purely due to how much easier it was than making bottles! I don't think I would've survived night feeds if I was making bottles up each time. Kudos to the mum's that do! 

I was lucky that DD was happy to switch easily between breast and bottle but I've had a couple of friends that have really struggled to get baby off the breast because they outright refuse a bottle. 

The way breast milk changes is truly amazing. It changes in calorie content depending on baby's health. It's an overnight cure for spots, and is great on cuts and grazes, works great in the bath too. Boobs are incredible things! :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo have you seen the new study where breast milk changes to provide antibodies to sick babies?! I thought that was insane!!!


----------



## Girly922

I have Dobby, and I believe in it. Have you seen the photo comparisons of frozen milk from when baby is healthy to when they have a cold. Mum was expressing and freezing and noticed that while baby had a common cold, her milk was much more yellow in appearance, much like the early colostrum. Incredible!


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks girly. Good to hear another personal story where being flexible worked out just fine :). I'd like to breastfeed, but I just won't know how it'll go until we get there and the confirmed benefits just aren't big enough for me to stress out over it if it doesn't go well. I had a pretty awful experience watching my best friend essentially starve her newborn when her milk wasn't coming in just bc she was so dead set on breast is best and if we use formula at all he won't switch back etc. She put both her baby and herself at risk because of the social pressure, and it just killed me inside. She ended up in the hospital (long story but she was also delaying some meds for her mental health so that she could breastfeed), and her baby ended up formula-fed anyway. I know I don't have the same issues as her, but I just hate that the hype and pressure over it doesn't match the evidence.

The human body is quite amazing. I guess it is believed that the baby's saliva can interact with the mammary glands and thus change the immunological composition of the breast milk. That's part of those short-term protective effects in the early months. Great for mild infections etc.


----------



## Girly922

Oh I am totally with you on not placing too much pressure on breastfeeding. I've also seen people make themselves ill over it, and heard the horror stories of babies dying of dehydration because of the pressure to breastfeed. I'm actually a little worried in case I have any problems breastfeeding this time as it came so easily with DD and I think it will be heartbreaking for me personally if it doesn't come as easily this time. 

If you can, then great. If not, formula isn't the poison some pro-breast make it out to be. 

I also have no plans to breastfeed into toddlerhood, somewhere around 9m-1yr I'm hoping to reach before we start weaning off the breast. But I have friends that still bf their 3 year olds and that just isn't for me. The benefits are reduced drastically once solids take over as the main source of nutrition from what I've researched anyway.


----------



## ALiKO

DobbyForever said:


> Really bummed. The people I really wanted at my shower can't make it... as much as I didn't want a big deal or to be center of attention but it's really depressing to know like you have four "friends" coming and two of your mom's friends and three relatives. I almost want to just cancel.

I know exactly how you feel. I purposely have been avoiding the topic of a baby shower because I don't know who's gonna show up. My co-workers actually threw me a surprise shower at work which was very sweet but outside of that I doubt I would have much luck with a shower of my own. 

Just recently a friend of mine had a baby shower where over 40 people attended and I'm having trouble thinking of just 10 people outside of some family members who I could invite to attend...


----------



## Mummafrog

Lots to catch up on again, you chatty lot :) I've had a good read.

Personally I wouldn't let any medical person near my cervix at 35 weeks! There is no evidence of benefit to that that I've ever come across, even sweeps only do anything if you're already starting to open. I am curious about what they are basing that practice on, I shall have a Google. You can always refuse to be examined and don't let yourself be pressured into it if it's not what you want. 

Afm I've now had my gtt and bloods done and I almost cried with relief when they came back normal. My 28 week growth scan also showed that all is well. It has helped me to relax for sure. I'm sorry for those who haven't had such good news *hugs* 

My lovely daddy bought us a new car seat for the baby, the joie every stage, which is very cool, I'm very grateful. He says he's useless at choosing gifts and prefers it this way haha. 
Got to start moving the bedroom around tomorrow, the grandparents are bringing the changing unit and my blow up birth pool from their loft! Exciting times x


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed fed is best. It is a shame when women get shaved/pressured to feel they have to bf to the point if making themselves or babies sick :(


----------



## second.time

I'm always sad when mothers feel so much pressure to do things "the right way" that they end up in a stressful situation. Breastfeeding is lovely and I'm glad there's more public support for it, and it is really cool to learn how complex our bodies are. But if formula works for you, that's what's best for your family! 

You could take two adults and ask which was formula-fed as a baby and which was breastfed and I'm sure nobody could tell the difference. So many other factors go into helping your child be healthy and happy. 

Dobby, I'm sorry for the frustration of not passing the one-hour test! I hope the three-hour goes by smoothly and you get some good news. I'm sure your blood work is OK -- it's pretty typical for levels to be a few points off during pregnancy, and if it IS an issue, your doctor will know and will be able to help. It sounds like you've had a great pregnancy so far. 

I can't believe I'm in the single-digit week countdown now! Nine to go.


----------



## second.time

About cervical checks, I remember them causing me a lot of stress and anxiety. I wasn't effaced/dilated in the few weeks before my due date and it made me miserable. I remember crying after my appointments because I was so disappointed and impatient. And I had my baby right on my due date anyway! This time I'd probably rather just wait until signs of labor start.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! 9 week countdown!!

I'm more annoyed at this point that it means a day off work rather than actually worried lol :hugs:

I agree about the formula thing especially in this day and age when formula is so advanced.


----------



## lesondemavie

Absolutely Dobby the nutritional profile of formula is so much better than breastmilk no matter how well you eat. There are pros and cons to each and you just have to do what ends up working best for you.

I'm with you girly. The studies on benefits don't really extend beyond 6 months anyway. If I can breastfeed, which I hope is the case, then I will be stopping at 6 months so DH and I can start trying for baby #2. I'm already 35, and it took us 14 months from start to finish (with some breaks in there for pregnancies we lost and recovery from miscarriage etc) to conceive our Charlie. While we know my problem now and the fix is easy and I'm hoping our next ttc journey is much happier and faster, I just don't want to wait too long and regret it bc it takes just as long or longer. I'd much rather have two kids close in age. That sounds like a quite a bit to handle, but not something that I'd ever regret.


----------



## second.time

That sounds like a smart move, lesonde, if you know you want to have two kids! I bet siblings close in age will have a strong bond. And you get the babyhood stage out of the way all in one go. It's a little crazy because I JUST started leaving that stage behind: my kid is independent, potty-trained, sleeps on his own, etc., and now I'm going right back to square one. I'm excited about a newborn, but also a little nervous about having to shift right back into the late nights and diaper changes.


----------



## Girly922

Leson, you may be like I was last time and get your cycles back while still breastfeeding anyway ;) Mine returned at 3 months pp. I'm hoping to have a little longer before AF returns this time, I definitely don't want a close gap! Lol. I'm not even sure if I want a third at this point. We always said we wanted 3 but I think that'll be a decision for a few years time. 

Second, I'm in the same boat. DD is fiercely independent, has been potty trained for 18 months, and has slept through the night in her own room since about 5 months old. I'm a little scared of hitting the newborn stage again.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm definitely gonna be doing everything in my power to breastfeed. For the nutrients to the baby, the convenience, the not "wasting" milk cuz the baby will drink as much as he needs and then the rest just stays in me, and the possibility of a little weight loss is nice. My sister and my cousin both decided to bottle feed and, as far as I know, it was because they said BFing hurt. But like, it hurts everyone in the beginning. What's a little, extra, temporary pain if it's for the good of the child? But anyway...

In the long run though, I guess it doesn't matter in terms of breast vs bottle. Me and BD were apparently bottle fed and we're alright. Whereas my sister was breastfed and she's a bitchy asshole. 

In terms of cervical checks, my OB hasn't bought them up yet, but I'm thinking I may decline too, until my last appt before my due date, since I bet I'll probably deliver late.

Has anyone watched The Business Of Being Born? BD and I watched it a few nights ago and then the follow up movie last night. So crazy and eye opening. It's making me not want to believe anything the doctors and nurses are gonna tell me when I'm in the hospital. Definitely gonna try and labour as much as I can at home, so they don't get an opportunity to fill my head with their bullshit and scare tactics.


----------



## lesondemavie

Girly - Even if my cycles do return earlier, we will prevent until 6 months out per the recommendation of my RE. If I understand correctly, prolactin levels stay elevated while breastfeeding and that was most likely the cause of my struggles and losses. I had super regular cycles even with elevated prolactin, but my CL failed and my hormones dropped early making it impossible for my body to support a pregnancy. The RE recommended waiting 6 months and then coming back in for a hormone check to reduce my risk of another miscarriage. I'm hoping with my thyroid under control I won't need to supplement my P and E2 the second time around, but we will see and I'm so glad I don't have to go through that all blindly again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I tried watching it and got so bored :rofl: I gave up after like 15 m. I did like that series "A Baby Story". I saw my doula today and she's assisted at births at my hospital. She says sometimes they phrase things as if you don't have a choice, but most times they are open and honest and sincere about your options. Just depends on the luck of the draw lol. But she said she knows my rights and can help mediate. But definitely labor as much at home.

I'm stopping bfing at 6 months as I heard the same thing. It also takes 6 months for the boobs to go back to normal once you stop, and I want to get a boob job next summer and be recovered in time for the school year/ to get in one lady vacation.


----------



## Weebles

Pretty, I watched it last night! I'm so glad you suggested it, I really liked it.. especially the midwife choosing a home birth and having a hard time handeling it. I will deliver at a hospital but I want to have as few interventions as possible and I just imagine myself acting a lot like she was. I really empathized but found it humorous as well which strangely makes me feel more confidant about being a wuss but being strong at the same time. What was the follow up movie? I'd be interested in watching it.


----------



## lesondemavie

Boy the exhaustion is really hitting me today. I did far too much and was on my feet most of yesterday. Had a pretty intense BH this morning too. It was all worth it though. I baked my little nephew's second bday cake. I did a triple layer cinnamon funfetti with cinnamon glaze, cinnamon crumble between the layers, and a strawberry buttercream. All from scratch, even made the strawberry simple syrup to flavor the icing. As a special surprise I cut out the middle and filled it with skittles, so they poured out when it was cut open. He loved it and dove right it, but made the funniest face when he realized they were skittles and not M&Ms :haha:. 

Here's a photo:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Weebles - It was something like "More of The Business of Being Born". I found it on youtube, not netflix though. I can try to find it again once I'm home from work. I also watched a video on yt that was 10 tips on how to get through a natural birth. In it, the woman talked about how she had a nurse say to her "women weren't meant to give birth without drugs, you don't have to be a hero." Like, are you F-ing kidding me?! Women have literally been having babies without drugs for thousands of years. She used those comments as fuel to prove the nurse wrong. I'd probably do the same.


----------



## 808malia

Has anyone else started to experience leaking nipples? I was putting on my bra today and noticed a drop of liquid on my nipple...


----------



## DobbyForever

Not leaking yet but I am a few weeks behind you

Leson that cake is scrumptious!!!

Afm ordered a diaper cake because my mom said "that's cute! Can I pay someone to make it?" Enter Etsy lol. Also got a few decorations for her house. I don't want to go overboard so we are just decorating the food areas and her fireplace. She went nuts and hired people to powerwash her porch and driveway and is planting blue flowers all over her backyard and bought a new bbq and all new backyard furniture and a freaking fire pit. . Ordered two dresses and a garland for a photo shoot I haven't arranged yet lol but I'm so excited for this diaper cake. The name will be baby's name. Trying to get a cake made as well but none of the bakeries are effing responding!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0071.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 808malia

Cute diaper cake!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Gah our shower is three weeks away.. holy moly this is going quick!!! We will be putting the crib and dresser together on Wednesday and then putting her bedding on her bed.. It's getting real y'all.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Weebles - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXfIVs3fsTY


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww gag that's how I feel which is why I keep putting off putting the crib together lol.


----------



## Girly922

I am so annoyed and deflated. I had a growth scan yesterday followed by a consultant appointment. 

The scan went well, baby is measuring a week ahead but within normal ranges. Predicted current weight of 3lb 5oz (sounds huge to me with 10 weeks still to go!!) Normal fluid levels, placenta away from cervix, good cord blood flow. 

The consultant appointment was horrendous. It wasn't the consultant we saw but one of their registrars, and she had an awful bedside manner. Basically said that regardless of my next scan result I wouldn't get a choice in my care during birth, trying to scare me into what ifs about having placental abruption or postpartum haemorrhage. 
I don't care who you are lady, I will make an informed choice about my labour (unless it's an emergency situation) which will include where and how I birth, and what interventions I consent to. 

I don't even want to attend my next scan appointment. I feel really let down by the department.


----------



## lesondemavie

Wow that's awful girly. I'm sorry to hear that. Can you complain and request a different consultant?


----------



## second.time

I'm sorry, girly. What a frustrating experience. Is it OK to ask if you're dealing with this because of a VBAC or high-risk pregnancy? Are they trying to push for a c-section? You definitely deserve medical professionals who will listen to your own needs/wants and knowledge of your body without being dismissive. Good news about the baby growing well, though!

My appointment today was fine, pretty short. The baby's head down again after switching to a sideways position for a while. My belly is measuring 30 weeks, about a week behind where I am, but I think fundal height is pretty hit-or-miss and doesn't say much about the size of the baby (as long as it's not a month off). I've been moved to two-week appointments for now. Next week I pre-register with the hospital. We still need to sort out car seats and sleeping arrangements, but otherwise, we're just "cruising to the finish line" for now (as my doctor put it).


----------



## Weebles

Thanks pretty! I started watching the second one but fell asleep... fatigue has been hitting me hard lately. 

Girly, I'm so sorry. There's things I want and don't want during labor and I'm scared I won't get listened too. I'm really concerned with what happens immediately after birth as well. Who is your support person during labor? 

I've been getting Braxton hicks contractions, I guess for awhile now. I just didn't realize because I thought it was due to her position and moving around in there. They feel so much different than I remember them feeling with my son but then with him they progressed into labor. I did wake myself up last night with one because I was pushing! Really scared myself but I got up and everything setteled back down. I think I just pushed because it was effecting my dreams and I must have believed I was really in labor. But I'm not, I've only had one more this morning. 

It's getting so close. I feel so tired and panic is setting in.


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ladies, I will fight for best care. I just wish I didn't have a fight to face as I'm not sure I've got the energy for it. 

Second, my 12wk bloods showed a low hormone level (Papp-a). At the time I was told that I'd be offered more regular monitoring, but that it shouldn't affect my pregnancy/birth providing no issues are found during the monitoring. They are trying to push for a delivery suite birth where I know there'll be more pressure for medical interventions. They also put time limits on stages of labour which adds to the pressure. I don't agree with medical interventions where there isn't a medical need. A lot of women are led to believe that the moment you walk in to give birth you have to have an IV, continuous monitoring, and give birth in a bed. But that is the most unnatural position to give birth in. In the unit I had DD in, the rooms didn't even have beds, just a pool, mattress on the floor, birthing ball and birthing stool. 
Obviously if mum or baby aren't coping then they need some help, but women have been giving birth for thousands of years, most of the time our bodies are fully capable of doing this without any assistance, and it's the interventions that increase the risks of complications.

Sorry, I'm a little bit passionate about birth. I know my body, and I know I can do this. I'm just scared of being put in a position where medical professionals bully me into consenting for something I don't need in the height of labour when I won't have full mental capacity. 

I'm glad your appointment went well! This little munchkin is head down too, very low into my pelvis according to the sonographer, with their bum right under my rib cage. No wonder my ribs are so uncomfortable! 

Fundal height isn't the most accurate as it depends how baby is laying, and who does the measurement. I think they only tend to worry if you're 3 weeks out for two or more measurements.


----------



## Girly922

Weebles, I'll have my husband with me throughout labour so I know he'll argue for me as he knows how strongly I feel about this. But I also know he scares a lot easier, and all they have to say is that without such and such intervention one of our lives might be at risk and he'll consent there on the spot. 
I also don't want to be put in the position where I can't be at home the day baby arrives. With DD we were discharged less than 5 hours after her birth. If I have to birth in hospital, I'd like to be able to go home the same day. The more interventions, the longer the stay. The longer the stay, the likelihood of being transferred to the postnatal ward where spouses aren't allowed to stay overnight. I don't know how I'd cope without him there, he's my rock. 

P.s. That's a pretty cute dream that you woke up pushing! :haha:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

No worries, Weebles. 

That sucks, Girly. I'm worried about having to deal with someone like that during my labour/birth. I dunno how some of these jerks are even allowed to still be working. 

I don't think I've felt any BH yet. There are times when I feel pressure and tightness for like 30 seconds, but I'm pretty sure that's just the baby shifting.


----------



## second.time

Pretty, those might be BH! Apparently a lot of women mistake them for the baby stretching hard. I've thought that before. Also the baby's movements can trigger BH. 

Girly, I understand that. I'm really wanting to avoid the epidural this time but I know I'll most likely still be hooked up to all sorts of things, and that frustrates me a little. I found it difficult to deal with the first time. I was flat on my back and literally couldn't even shift to one side without setting off an alarm: I looked like a cyborg with all the wires and needles, etc. It wasn't the best position for a delivery. I don't understand why flat-on-the-back is so standard, because it just doesn't seem like an intuitive/helpful position? 

I hope you're able to make your own decisions in this case without anyone giving you too much trouble. It sounds like your pregnancy is going very well, so hopefully that will factor into your birth plans.


----------



## Girly922

I seriously don't understand the flat on your back position, your birth canal isn't in the right position for baby's exit for one thing. Hands and knees, squatting, standing up. All good positions with the added bonus of gravity helping. 
With the monitors being able to be wireless these days too, there's no reason to wire you up and stick you in a bed. The more you move, the more active you are the quicker you dilate. There are studies proving it, so why is it not common practice now? 

Thanks guys, the support helps me find the energy to argue my case with evidence based facts and research to fight for what I deserve.


----------



## Weebles

Pretty, that sounds like it might be BH! It's exactly what I thought too. 

Girly, you've pretty much summed up everything I've been panicking about. But really, they cannot do anything without your consent and so your best defense is knowledge and your support person. I have some worries about my DH as well. I know we're on the same page but I just get scared anyway and I'm not really sure why. 

I don't understand the on your back thing either. I was even told during the labor and delivery class I went to that you can labor anyway you like but for delivery they want you to lay down. I really don't want to, especially since I broke my pelvis and I want to do everything I can to deliver vaginally. I'm bringing it up with my obgyn next week.


----------



## second.time

I guess flat on the back is easier access for the doctor and more comfortable, especially if the woman is pushing for a long time. But while I'm sympathetic to how hard doctors and nurses work, it's still the mother's experience, and she should be in control as much as possible.

I wish we had birthing centers around this area but there just aren't any! Not even many midwives. So I'm making do with what I have and hoping to be able to stick up for myself when the time comes. I'm hoping all of us have great birth experiences!


----------



## DobbyForever

Girly, that&#8217;s insane. You absolutely have a right to choose. :hugs: I&#8217;m also with Weebles about making sure you have a support person handy who will help back you up if they try to push you in a direction you are not comfortable with. It was a big reason I did decide to ask my friend to be my doula, because (like you said) you&#8217;ll be tired and focused on pushing and exhausted so you need someone who knows your rights and can fight for you. As long as hubs knows what you want going in, I think you&#8217;re solid :)

And say what?! Spouses can&#8217;t stay overnight?! What kind of insanity is that?!

Second glad the appointment went well. I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s pre-register and two week time already! Ahhh! 

Weebles you&#8217;ve got this!

Afm was able to move my 3 hour glucose test to the weekend so that was nice knowing I don't have to miss a day or do sub plans. Phew!


----------



## 808malia

At my hospital spouses can't stay overnight unless you pay for a suite $150 a night! I hope I won't need one, but if I do I'll pay the ransom just to have my hubby with me:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow. I'm going to have to ask about mine. That's crazy. I would lose my s* if my support person wasn't allowed overnight


----------



## PrettyInInk42

At the hospital I'm delivering at, there are 3 post delivery room options: 4 patients in one room, 2 patients in one room (semi-private), and private rooms. If you get a private room (which I've requested) then you can have whoever you want stay over. But if you're in a room with anyone else, the other patient(s) have the right to say they don't want your support person spending the night. You have the right to deny theirs too though. If there aren't any private rooms available when it's time for me to move after delivery, I may end up in a semi-private for a bit. If the other patient says they don't want BD to stay, I'd probably lose my shit and possibly ask to be released from the hospital early.


----------



## Girly922

Fortunately there aren't too many reasons hospitals here keep you in for extended periods, most people gett to recover in their delivery room and are discharge same day/next day depending on time of birth. If you do have to transfer to the postnatal ward, it's bays of 6 or 8 women so has visiting hours until 11pm for spouses/birth partners but no overnights. In that scenario I would be close to discharging myself! 

I know DH knows exactly what I want, and is on board with the birth I want. He knows how well it can go from when we had DD. But his biggest fear is losing one of us. 

Second, that's a shame there are no birthing centres nearby, but I really hope you get the birth experience you want. 

Dobby, that's great you were able to move your appointment!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Weebles.. how did I not know you broke your pelvis? I did too in four places which is why one of the doctors in my practice is pushing for A C section. I want to give birth vaginally and I also mentioned squatting to my doctor...

As far as the hospital Im delivering at, they have beds in the room for the spouse to spend the night. There's no way I'm going anywhere where my dh can't stay with me..


----------



## Maries_s

Oh my! I'm glad that my hospital only have private rooms. With my DD I had to pay for a private room in order to have my husband with me. Otherwise, I would have ended in a share room and they don't allowed men into that room. 
Pretty that sounds like a BH. Other way to know is touch 4 points (like a diamond) around your belly button and if they feel hard is a BH.


----------



## DobbyForever

If they don't put me in a private room (my doula said she's never seen anybody sharing a room at my hospital) I will go home. They'd have to sedate me because I will tabtrum. Hidesight I think the video showed a couch that transitions into a bed for your support person.


----------



## lesondemavie

Do you all have me frantically searching for room info at my hospital. All of my friends have had private rooms and no problems, so i just assumed it was like that everywhere. Looks like all of the rooms are private and DH can spend the night. They say the L&D rooms are big and spacious and nice with all of the amenities, but after delivery you are often moved down to a postpartum room which is super small and only has a reclining chair for DH to sleep in. Our tour is in early June so I guess I'll get to see it then, and ask Qs. I'm hoping for just one night and that they keep you in L&D until night two.


----------



## second.time

I loved our spacious room in our old hospital. It had two beds; maybe during crowded times I would have been sharing it with another mom, but in late November it was pretty quiet and they let my husband stay with me for two nights. I'm wondering if the chairs here unfold and allow the partner to stay the night, but to be honest, with my son, I'm not sure what I'd prefer. The hospital is only like 15 minutes from our home and it might be easier for my husband to sleep at home with our son for a night or two. I know it would be hard to be on my own, especially with the newborn, but I also don't want my husband to be sleep-deprived and my son to be confused because we both vanish overnight without him (my mom will be with us, fingers crossed, but he hasn't been away from both of us overnight very often). It's a tough call. My dearest hope is that I'll have a short stay!


----------



## second.time

Oh, I also just noticed my hospital offers a birthing bar (the attachment that helps you squat during pushing). I guess that's a good sign that they don't make you stay on your back the whole time?


----------



## Weebles

Gagrl- I broke my hip and pelvis 10+ years ago when a four wheeler rolled over on me. I was told at the time I'd never be able to deliver vaginally again but my obgyn is of the mind that there's no way to know for sure until you try. I was worried about needing an emergency c-section if the baby got stuck but he told me it makes no difference to him if a c-section is planned ahead of time or not as he does the same thing either way. I think the only question he asked was if I have any hardware but I do not so I'm giving it a go. Mine only broke in one place but he said it's the ligaments that do the expanding anyway. 

Because I work at a hospital my insurance covers more if I use that one so... I won't be delivering where I had my son.. There you stay in the private delivery room the entire time and it was sooo nice. I was freaking out for a bit because my work's web page says that both their delivery and maternity rooms are semi private but that is just a typo.. the delivery rooms are private although only a couple have tubs. After a couple hours you move to maternity which you might have to share with one other person and if you do your spouse cannot stay the night. Luckily my Dr (and therefore his patients) gets preferential treatment and he likes the mothers to be by themselves. One of my friends (same Dr) even got to stay in the labor room for an extra night because it wasn't possible to not share in maternity. (Policy is a minimum of one overnight or 24 hours, something like that.). I want to be there as little as poasible. Maternity is just like any other floor on the hospital and not cozy at all. We are all due at pretty much the busiest time of year so chances of getting a roommate are a lot higher. I think most places do what they can to try to bunk a new patient with one that is discharging soon because they understand wanting the privacy.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Using a birthing bar was an option on my birth plan paperwork too. So, I selected it to try.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think birthing bars were on my birth plan, but I don't know anything lol. I figure I'll go to the childbirth class and make a decision from there. Basically my birth plan is, I want f*ing flexibility cuz I'm gonna do what I want when I want don't piss me or SO off because you won't appreciate it. Except with much less attitude hahaha

In before rant.

Now I understand why wedding planning is so stressful... trying to plan activities is annoying af. I couldn't get any bakery to respond for my actual baby shower cake, and those that did said they need 6-8 weeks notice! So Safeway cake it is. Going to go in Saturday and order it so I can order it at the one near my mom's instead of trying to drive across a bridge with a cake lol.

Then on to photography. Got a dress and gown on Amazon for cheap (looks cheap but it fits and is the right color so idaf), but again none of the photographers (including one I have worked with before or contacts through friends) are getting back to me! Meanwhile, I'm closing in on that 30 week sweet spot for photos. Especially with this weekend being off limits (GD test and mother's day), then baby shower next, and after is a holiday weekend.... And I want it on location so it's not something I can just pop into a studio for. UGHHHH


----------



## lesondemavie

Haha Dobby, I actually loved planning our wedding, but having nearly a year to do it helped. I just knocked one thing out each month. Sounds like you're just on a tight timeline. They say to take mat photos between 30-35 weeks so you've got some time, and even then you'll make it work. We had to compromise and do ours a bit early to get our wedding photographer. Hope you find someone great who can do it soon :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Everyone I have talked to said 28-30 and, for me (I'm shallow), right now is perfect. I'm already starting to hate the extra weight and way my bump looks. And I've seen my friends at 33-35 weeks... that's not how I want to look in these photos. Plus the location I want is a beach/lighthouse and there are some places I can't safely access if I'm too pregnant.

The time helps. I found wedding planning easier. Everyone gets back to you so quickly when you're shelling out $20k lol. But when it's one or a couple hundred it's like wtf nobody responds r_r


----------



## Mummafrog

Malia you are not alone! I am leaking milk too hehe. I started around 23 weeks but I did with my first pregnancy too. It's entirely normal to not leak at all or to leak a bit or a lot so no one worry about it :) it doesn't have anything to do with how much milk you'll have at birth.

Love the discussions about birth and hearing you all ready to be upright and active and have advocates for your choices <3 I birthed my first baby at home in water and it was the most amazing experience of my life and I believe in you all. 
Girly I'm also feeling very very upset and drained about 'the fight' today. I saw a horrid consultant who tried to terrify me into hospital birth and kept saying she's not 'happy' with my decision, erm I don't care if you're happy?! So I went to see the head midwife who was much more gentle and encouraging and just recommends growth scans every 3-4 weeks. 
I have currently consented to the growth scans but have decided to decline seeing the consultant again, I don't need the negativity and they don't check my health at all they literally just sit and try to scare me. 
Currently I just want to crawl into a hole until I have my baby in my arms and they can't keep poking and prodding anymore. I know what's right for me and baby, I know where I feel safest. 

Anyway.. rant over. I have been getting the bedroom turned around and ready for baby, got the changing unit set up with a brand new mat waiting for baby <3 and bought a new car seat which seems brilliant, can't wait to try it out. 
My birth pool is here, going to do a trial blow up of it in a few weeks :D


----------



## Girly922

Mumma, I'm so glad you're standing up for what you know is right. Are you on the facebook home birth UK support group? Im so glad I've got so much support to fight for the right birth for me and my baby. I've consented to growth scans, I've only got one more scheduled so far at 35+2, and I've said I will see the consultant after that but if I get the same response this time I will be speaking to the head of midwifery and declining any further consultant appointments. It sounds like our appointments were both very similar, which doesn't say much for consultant led care does it?! But crawling into a hole and not seeing anyone else until baby arrives was exactly how I left the hospital feeling on Monday. I didn't know whether to cry or break something. 

I've also got my birth pool here already, I'm not really sure when todo a trial run? I need to order a new liner too. 

At the moment I only seem to leak milk in the bath/shower which surprises me as I only stopped leaking about a year ago, if that. 

I can't believe how organised you're all being with shower planning. DH still reckons he planned pretty much every step of our wedding.. He didn't. But he did plan an awful lot. He has a lot more patience than I do. I would love a maternity photo shoot but I don't think we could realistically afford that and a new baby shoot, and I'd prefer the new baby shoot out of the two.


----------



## Mummafrog

Awh girly I hadn't noticed until now how similar we are, both with 3 year olds, planning home births and dealing with this stuff. Only two days apart for our due dates too! I am on that group :D would you like to chat on fb? It would be so nice to talk more, I feel quite lonely today.
I think I'm also feeling so sorry for myself because I have a rotten cold and am quickly developing a temperature :haha: I'll live. 
Were you before or after your due date the first time? :)


----------



## Girly922

I hadn't really noticed either, I knew you were the other mum on here planning for a home birth but didn't realise we were so close in our dates and care and little girls. I'll make a post in the July FB group. 

I went overdue last time so expecting to again this time! Lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mumma I agree. Good for you for standing up for what you want.

Girly my shower is only organized because in one offing hour I went from 6 guests to 20, and it&#8217;s in 9 days. My mom is freaking out we don&#8217;t have enough m&ms for the favors now. Oh well. I&#8217;m too tired to give a f*. As for maternity photos, I&#8217;m only doing it because SO and I are set on one kid. Where we live, having two kids you need an income of like 500k+, 750k for the lifestyle we are accustomed to. So since I just get this one pregnancy, I&#8217;m splurging a bit. I&#8217;d definitely choose the newborn shoot over maternity photos.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Haven't been on in forever, and have missed so much! Ladies, I think the next 10 or so weeks are going to fly by! 

Dobby - Baby's get "Lo-Jack" now in the hospital, at least on the west coast. So if the baby gets near an exit door an alarm will go off. So I wouldnt worry. Are you getting excited for your shower, you seem to be in full planning mode!

Girly, that is horrible. Who has the right to say things like that. Can you write a review or note about the registrar that saw you? I am right there with you on birthing no one should bully you into birth. You should have whatever options you want.

OMG Second.Time, I am so excited for you and how close you are to meeting LO.

I wonder which one of us will have baby(ies) first!?!

AFM - DH and I attended birthing class. I loved it and I feel super informed. What I didn't love and left crying was the videos they showed. You see these women going into pure primal mammal mode. Like making these crazy noises like a mama bear. I am probably the quietest/introverted person you will meet and I don't know how I am going to make those sounds. I felt so weird when we tried them in class. But I guess if that is my only worry from class that's a good thing.

And I am not breastfeeding. I have to get back on my medication so formula it is for my LO.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm a little more excited now that some people I actually give a crap about are coming lol. :). I heard about the alarm thing. I'm still overprotective. I want eyes on my baby at all times. I know a lot of horror stories are gone now with technology, but idk. Lol I'm crazy

Also I can't believe we're st the point of baby watch/whose coming first. It feels like yesterday we just got our bfps

If it helps, I always felt weird in krav making noise when spar/practice but in the heat of the moment/testing day when the adrenaline going I totally forgot my discomfort and was one of the loudest voices hehe. So I imagine the birthing noises will be like that.


----------



## Girly922

Dobby, I'm so glad you've got more of the people attending your shower that you really want there. Just relax now and enjoy it on the day. 
I can completely understand the splurging when you know you're only having the one. We originally said we want 3 ( I'm one of 3 and DH is one of 5) but I'm starting to think we'll likely have a better lifestyle if we stick to two. 

Thanks TTC, I will certainly be making my feelings known with my usual midwife, and making a point that I'm requesting to see someone else at my next appointment. I have no intention of being spoken to like that again. 
I'm glad you had a good birthing class, with regard to the noises you make during labour. The majority of them are involuntary. I didn't have pain relief with my first labour, and I moo'ed like a cow throughout the pushing stage. DH made fun of me for weeks. Lol. However quiet a person you are, in the midst of labour you won't notice what noises are coming out of you. I'm quite self conscious and prudish so I wanted to wear a tunic/dress top in the pool to hide my lumps and bumps. By the time we got there and because I was in established labour I stripped naked the moment I saw that pool, I could've ran half way around that hospital naked if it meant getting into that pool quicker! :rofl: 

I'll be one of the last if not the last to give birth. I'd put money on it. Lol.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby I'm so happy things are working out for the shower..

Girly don't be so sure.. I'm on baby 1 and supposedly they all usually come late so well see lol.

As far as per hospital they have a lo-jack type system too as if the anklet falls off or gets torn the hospital goes into full lock down mode. 

Also we finished putting together the baby furniture. Now it's time to decorate and honestly it's exciting. Pretty soon we will have a little peanut to fill the room with!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww don't be worried, if you make the noises it'll be involuntary, but you might not, I was pretty much silent because that's just how I managed the feelings. Everyone manages differently, the classes are just covering lots of different things :) 

Haha I'm so UN prudish, I was naked for the whole thing xD but then I was in my home so it's a bit different. 

Ahh getting prepared is so exciting <3


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom's gut has me delivering almost two weeks late. She's pretty intuitive, so I'm hoping she's wrong lol. I really want a July baby/work.

I'm assembling the crib Saturday since my mom bought it as an early Mother's Day gift to me, and she kind of hinted that she would love to see it assembled. So I'm going to do that. My only concern is I know SO has a motorcyclie ride that day so depending how hard they go he may not want to then I'll do it alone and he'll get butt hurt

Ty ladies. I'm still not excited to be center of attention but things are coming together which makes me excited :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'll take that bet, Girly. My mom says women in our family deliver late. She was 13 days late with me. If I'm the same, I'll actually be looking at an August baby. We'll see though. :)


----------



## Girly922

I love how all the nurseries are soon to be coming together. I've ordered our crib mattress so DH just needs to get the crib out the loft and at least we're ready for the first few months. 
I also need to start washing the newborn and 0-3 clothes soon. I've been trying to clear some of the nursery today, it's been used for storage since DD moved into her big bedroom. I'll probably get DH to put the cot sides back on the cot before baby arrives too so at least it's done. 

Pretty, I've already resigned myself to an August baby. Lol. I really want this baby to Coke in July but I just can't see it happening. It'll be a race between a few of us at least then ;)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Edit: ok so ignore the blip in the right side of the picture.. moved my phone too fast. 

https://i65.tinypic.com/2cmkjde.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Loooove it!


----------



## Weebles

I'm feeling better about my shower too. I'm still pretty bummed out that my step mom can't make it but that's just the way it is. It will still be a lot of fun... and it's tomorrow! 

DH and I are moving the desk out of the nursery tomorrow. I'm starting to feel the pressure to get this done. 

Spoke to the NP who gives me my weekly injections.. I haven't been sleeping hardly at all and it's taking a really tole. She mentioned the medication they give for morning sickness, I guess it's really a sleep aid, and after thinking about it I'm phoning on Monday to request it. I really wanted to go med free but I don't think not sleeping is healthy either. I actually dread bed time and I'm desperate. She even said that Tylenol PM is considered safe, class B she said so... I need some shut eye.

Love it gagrl!!


----------



## 808malia

So my friend who got pregnant about 2 months before me just had a tragic birth experience... I know that I probably should not let this worry me, but I can't help but think about what can go wrong now... I need some positive insight from you ladies, I was doing well with feeling like it will be ok until this happened to my friend... Now I am extremely nervous...:shrug:


----------



## lesondemavie

Ugh I'm with you malia. I just had an article about increasing maternal death rates in the US pop up in my feed this morning. It sent me into a Google frenzy and I found out that the rate for my state is much lower and on the decline, but yikes so scary! I guess the only thing I can cling to is that I haven't heard of anyone in my life or on these forums dying from pregnancy/labor. Some scary complications here and there but all turns out just fine for most.


----------



## second.time

Malia, just remember that because you hear about something going wrong with somebody else, it doesn't at all change your own chances of things going wrong or not. One birth experience doesn't say anything about another. Even the same woman can have an excellent birth one time and a less-than-perfect birth the next. But I know it's natural to have those fears, especially when it's someone close to you. Just let yourself acknowledge how hard it is to watch a friend go through that without feeling like it's going to change your own experience. Your odds of having a great birth are still exactly the same. I hope your friend is doing OK ... I'm sorry she went through that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Malia, I think Second stated it perfectly. I know how you feel though. I'm getting increasingly nervous as I approach 32 weeks. All of my moms babies were born at 32 via csection except one I think. Her first son was an emergency c, and he died within 24 hours. I was taken out at 32 weeks because her stress was killing both of us. My twin brothers were out at 32 weeks because they didn't think she could go further with both measuring what they did. So it's like ok great... what does that mean for me. But I just keep telling myself exactly what Second just said. Her birth experience doesn't dictate my own, and no matter what happens I'm strong enough to make it through and I get my son after it. My friend just went through hell, but she is so positive because she has her son now. Hopefully we won't have to go through that though. :hugs:

I'm sad-happy. Happy that the photographer who did my engagement shoot got back to me, but sad because she's not free until 6/18. I'll be 34 weeks. I know that's in the 30-35 range everyone says to do it, but I'm still bummed. I already feel huge, and I don't want to wait another 4 weeks :(


----------



## Weebles

Dobby, I think once you have your bundle you'll look back fondly on your 34 week bump! I know I look back at pictures from times when I thought I was fat... I wasn't. 34 weeks will be perfect. :)


----------



## lesondemavie

Totally get that feeling and not wanting to wait esp with your concerns over what your mom went through, but as you said this is your pregnancy and I agree with weebles. You'll miss the bump when it's gone and look back fondly.

So one of my staff today asked me when I was due and then threw out October before I could answer &#128514;. Yet another comment about how I'm small for 8 months, and yet my fundal height is a week ahead people! We all just carry differently! Also I already screwed up my first Mother's Day. I booked brunch for us and then when I confirmed today the price was $25 more per person than I anticipated! Turns out the first item that pops up on google when you search for this place is from 2013 and I totally missed that! I feel so stupid. I got them to meet me half way and knock $15 off, and they're just going to charge my card so hopefully my mom will never know. She already complained about it being pricey and now this! I'm just going to go crawl in a hole. Hopefully the food is the best we've ever had :haha:


----------



## Catalyst

Sorry I have been MIA.
My mums first two deliveries were like a walk in the park. Mine were not bad, just bit harder and had problem she didnt. Her third was induction and ended in serious emergency c section. Just s bad memory for her. I was 11 when it happened and in my mind it was never a bad thing, in my mind something that saved them both. So when I had to have a emergency c section with my older son she was waiting in the hallway when they were geting me to surgery and she was crying when I went by her. My experience was not as bad as her, the c section calm and everything went smoothly. It helped her get over hers a bit. My second was a induction and went well. So the likelyhood of things going like your moms is not big. Also we have better technology now then when your mom was having her babies :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Leso! That's no fun. I hate when that happens. I had a similar oh what moment ordering dinner tonight (I just couldn't cook). I looked at the subtotal and it was $17, but then I added something and didn't check. Plus forgot about all the delivery fees and tip. So I got my receipt and it said $35 and I was so sad haha. Oh well. Hopefully mom doesn't give you a hard time about the price and the food is delicious! That was nice of you to take her out :)

Cat, that is so true. Technology really has come a long way. Plus, the guy who did her first one pretty much attempted to sterilize her. I think he was later convicted for doing it to multiple minority women. She didn't look into it until she went to have my brothers almost ten years later, and the doctor told her the way he cut her open to get me out was very purposefully not conducive to healing. So she had to have my brothers via IVF. But if she hadn't married a lawyer with money to throw on stuff like that then she would have just never been able to have kids. Crazy.

Thanks ladies. I hope you are right. I cry every time I see my bump. I used to love it in second tri, but the last few weeks I avoid mirrors because I just hate everything about the way I look. I also cry every time I get on the scale. I know it's all for the baby, and people tell me all the time that from the front I don't even look pregnant/ I am carrying really well but idk. I worked so hard to have the body I wanted, hit a major depression and lost it, and then when I just started to lose weight and we were going to halt ttc I got pregnant and now I'm pregnant fat.

I guess the best way to put it is I love having my baby inside of me, especially now that I can actually feel him on the regular, but I hate this bump with the fiery passion of a thousand suns. I don't even want to take pictures, it's just as a "well, in the off chance you wake up one day in your fifties and wish you had done them" thing. I didn't even like pictures back when I had the body I liked.


----------



## Weebles

It seriously takes me a few years to like the way I look in pictures, I don't know why. And I totally understand how hard it is to gain weight, it is for me too. I spent a lot of time loosing weight to get the body I wanted and I spent a lot of time maintaining it too.. and it's gone now.. I weight more now than I ever have. And with and infant I will not have the time (or be willing to spend it) at the gym. But having that banging body was a consolation prize for not having another child. I'd rather have the kid, yanno? There will be time again to loose the weight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. I just also have wanted a breast job since I was 18, and I would love to get it done next summer which means I need to lose that weight now. They don't suggest getting it done if you are planning major weight loss.

Since the paint is dry I finally moved everything out of the heap it was in. Lots of boxes and bags still and storage things lol but I feel happier since it isn't a mess. Sorry it's a screenshot of a panorama and losing daylight lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0093.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## second.time

Dobby, sometimes I think bumps look smaller in photos than they feel/look in the mirror. At least I notice that with myself. I feel massive and uncomfortable and then I take a photo and my bump looks much more modest. I understand how hard it is to feel your body change. Just remember how much of that is baby, increased blood volume, water retention, placenta, etc. 

I feel like things are coming together over here. We had some major uncertainty hanging over us that FINALLY has been cleared up 100% and means I feel energized to do all the nesting and organizing I've put off. Also, DH has finally come around to my favorite baby name and we're starting to cautiously call him that instead of "Baby." I'm feeling less impatient and more excited this time around! I need to travel next weekend, but after that I'll be ready to drink a lot of red raspberry leaf tea and really get ready for labor.


----------



## DobbyForever

So excited! Found a bakery that will do this cake for me :). Luckily my mom is crazy and doesn't mind paying $300 for a effing cake like it's an effing cake
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0100.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Second yay glad the uncertainty is gond! I can't believe it's almost raspberry leaf tea time for you!


----------



## Girly922

With regard to photos, it's not my bump that I dislike. It's the fact that the further along I get, the fatter my face gets. I went mad at DH last time asking him why he didn't tell me I had fat face. Lol. He says it hasn't started to fill out yet but I'm really conscious of any photos that are taken of me. 

Cute cake Dobby! I know the horror of cake prices from our wedding, some of the quotes were insane! 

When is everyone starting to wash baby clothes? I can't remember when I did it last time.


----------



## lesondemavie

I think I'm going to start in June. I have a bunch of hand-me-downs from my best friend, and our shower is next weekend. I figure I can figure out what else we need/want after that, get it, and then wash/separate it all.

We have two classes at the hospital this week, and our 32 week growth scan is Tuesday! Can't wait to see our little babe again <3


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like my face isn't too much fatter, but SO says he doesn't eve recognize me anymore :( =\. At this rate my photographer is booked anyway so I have to wait until 34 weeks.

We assembled the crib. My mom got it as a Mother's Day gift, so I told SO he had to put it together so I could give her proper props on social media. He did he work, I just held stuff in place and my back is killing me! I can't imagine doing this later but I know most women so I feel whiney and defective lol

Also passed the 3 hour test :)

Leson so many exciting things coming up for you!!!

Girly my mom said that walking out. I told her it would be the same because I'd invite all the same people lol so just go to this bakery, design a wedding cake, just avoid the word wedding haha

I was going to wash a small batch around 32 weeks. I bought a lot of my clothes long time ago and lost receipts so no real chance of return except my Carter's stuff since it's all stored in my account and they said they are super loose with their return policy. But idk. I hate laundry. I just hope I don't mess it up lol


----------



## Weebles

My face is a lot fatter too but it makes sense as I've gained 36lbs. :( And my boobs are already massive and I'm scared of what they will look like when my milk comes in. I was embarrassed to breastfeed my son at first because one boob was larger than my whole baby! Looking back I shouldn't have been embarrassed about it but there is so much more support for bf these days than back then. 

My shower when really well yesterday. I feel silly for being so upset about things before it even happened because it was so sweet and wonderful. Nothing fancy but having love and support means so much to this former teen mom! Pregnancy hormones are a wild ride.

I think I've started nesting.. I'm not too sure if this counts but all of a sudden the clutter in my house feels overwhelming and I want to throw it all away! It doesn't help that my living room has been taken over with shower gifts. We made a lot progress clearing out the office to turn in into a nursery though! I'm no a huge fan of having a desk in the master bedroom but at least there's room for it. We still have all of her furniture in boxes though..


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby congrats on passing the three hour... I know that was nerve wracking. 

Weebles, im so glad your shower went well.. sometimes I think we make this up in our heads so much worse then what it really is. 

I'm with you on the big boobs though. I'm a G already and I'm so nervous how much bigger they are going to get when milk comes in.. I'm a bit freaked out on how much you and I have in common lol. It's like I have a second me out there. We both are having girls, big boobs, previously broken pelvis, nursery colors are the same.. crazy lol.

AFM, we gave notice to our landlord and have to be out by the 31. Our shower is the 27 and our five year wedding anniversary is the 26 so essentially we have two weeks to move 60% of our townhouse as we have already moved a good 30%. Worst part is I can't lift much so it's been a one man show with dh, but he is being so good about it.. I even mentioned to his friends that he could use a break after this so they are taking him on a guys camping weekend June 24, and he so deserves it.

We met some friends last night to go see guardians of that Galexy two and they both said they couldn't believe I'm almost 8 months along because I don't look it. Makes me feel good because I'm already considered obese and I'm really conscientious about my belly.. I'm going full on operation lose 100lbs after peanut gets here..


----------



## Mummafrog

I'm sorry for those who are finding the pregnancy changes hard, try to remind yourselves that to everyone else you look like a blooming mummy to be.
I am the opposite, I'm already very big so having a noticeable bump now is so nice, it takes away the embarrassment about my tummy. I haven't noticed much change to my face though, that might bother me if it happened. 

We've been doing well with the sorting and the moving stuff around. I think I'll start washing stuff around 32-34 weeks and then I can put them in the baby cabinet and pack the suitcase :) 

Our new car seat fits in the car, hurray! And toddler seems nothing but excited about all the new things.
We're going to move her room around too; at the moment her bed still has one side of cot bars on it so we're going to take those off and raise the bed, get her a little bedside table and lamp etc, make it feel a bit more grown up <3 she's doing so well. It's also her birthday on the 13th of June so I want to do something special, thinking about peppa pig world!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag awww I know it stinks not to help. I've always relied on myself so watching SO do all the work makes me cringe lol. And yet it's so hot :rofl: And I looooved GotG2. The feels. And baby groot makes my momma side yearn for my son lol. My baby hasasted it though. We went IMAX 3D something sound and he tossed and turned the whole movie

Momma yay always nice when things fit like they should. So glad she is excited and yay for growing up! I'm sure she'd love peppa pig world


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Gag awww I know it stinks not to help. I've always relied on myself so watching SO do all the work makes me cringe lol. And yet it's so hot :rofl: And I looooved GotG2. The feels. And baby groot makes my momma side yearn for my son lol. My baby hasasted it though. We went IMAX 3D something sound and he tossed and turned the whole movie
> 
> Momma yay always nice when things fit like they should. So glad she is excited and yay for growing up! I'm sure she'd love peppa pig world

Thats exactly what we saw too.. I told my husband I want to find a baby Groot plush toy for peanut. Seriously the feels and those eyes... I can't even.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! If you find one, let me know hehe. I went home and called my son baby groot for the rest of the day lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Right?! If you find one, let me know hehe. I went home and called my son baby groot for the rest of the day lol

Way too cute!!! Im still looking for one that looks like him and not some cheap knock off.. if I find one I'll just buy two and send you the second one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww you're too sweet :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I don't feel like I'm too much bigger, but every now and then, I'll catch a glimpse of myself in a mirror and think "oh man, how much more massive am I gonna look in the next 10 weeks?" I currently still have no pregnancy-related stretch marks, and my belly button is still an innie though. My weight at my last OB appt was like 34lbs up from before I was pregnant, but that was also with clothes on. It kinda feels like I'm in the home stretch cuz I'm 75% through this pregnancy, but I still can't bring myself to cut back on carbs and eat more veggies. I know it's better for the baby if I eat healthier, but I'm still craving sugar and junk food. : /

In terms of doing laundry, I'll probably wait til early July. By that time, we'll probably have gotten a bunch of clothing from the shower and picked up other pieces we think we'll need.

Anyway, I went to a baseball game with my mom for Mother's Day today. It was a pretty good time and we won. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170514_122341.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

My booty stretch marks grew more stretch marks :rofl: but nothing on my breasts or belly. Oh well haha.

Glad you had fun at the game! Always nice when your team wins. :)

I'm sick. It's weird that SO moved in and I'm sick all the time now. Dunno if it's subconscious like before I was flying solo so I had to be strong and now that I have a partner my body is like it's cool. Get sick. Lol idk. Bad theory cuz we get sick st the same time so I end up taking care of both of us. Good practice for when I have s sick baby lol


----------



## second.time

So I just made my pre-admission appointment and expected to schedule it in four weeks or so ... but they scheduled it tomorrow! I guess if I get there and they realize I'm too early, I'll just head home, but it would be nice to ask questions and learn more about the hospital. I was nervous about waiting until 36 weeks.


----------



## Catalyst

I so love how I look these days, I think my bump looks so good haha I know, silly. But I was overweight before I got pg, havent gained much, about maby 2kg and the bump is so just the bump! I thought it would be wobbly fatty pregnancy bump but it is so firm and well, so pregnancy bump like. My midwife even commented on it last time said my bump was so nice haha. I told DH how I am so happy with my bump, that i love it so much and I like how I look and he rubbed it and said that he always think I have the nicest bump when pregnant and look good :) *love*
But then we went to this springfestival in my older sons school yesterday and two there commented on how petide I am, well at least smaller than they thought I should be/would be being 33w with twins. "where are you carrying them?" one said. So I had litle bit concerne last night but tried to brush it away (hate how I can for a short wile get upset about comments other make!!) 

Then we had sonar this morning. They have been growing so nicely, been similar to single baby. Today twin A is 1900g (average weight for single baby at this time is 2000g) but Twin B has not grown muc since last sonar 3 weeks ago. There is almost 500g difference now, was just 150g. Doctor did not see anything that implied that the bigger one was taking from the other, there was good movement, heartbeat good, umbilicalcord flow good and amniotic fluid good. So he said she just might be more petide than her sister. But I got another sonar in a week to check amniotic fluid and umbilical cord flow again and growth scan in 2 weeks.
DH is relaxed, says it is common for twins to be different size but I cant help to worry :S They gave me thourough check (urine, bloodpressure, fever, fundal hight, weight) and also put me on a monitor to get a reading on their heartbeat, even had one contraction while I was there. Ohh and they put accupuncture needles in my hands for my carpal tunnel. Hope it will help.

The time will go so slowly next two weeks I think... I cant concentrate on my study right now.. cant help but just think about this scan today..


----------



## 808malia

I am just starting to have a noticeable bump, and I love it! I am already big so it's nice to finally look pregnant and not just fat :) https://i64.tinypic.com/8yukn7.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh my Second. That's crazy! It's getting real!

Cat twins definitely are different sizes. I think my brothers came out almost two pounds different. One is still smaller than the other, but both healthy and tall and doing better than the average bear :)

Malia looooove your bump pic!!!

Afm waiting on my gyn for my 28 week appointment. Nurse just gave me a kick count card lolol eff that. My baby does not kick ten times in two hours ever.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Oh my Second. That's crazy! It's getting real!
> 
> Cat twins definitely are different sizes. I think my brothers came out almost two pounds different. One is still smaller than the other, but both healthy and tall and doing better than the average bear :)
> 
> Malia looooove your bump pic!!!
> 
> Afm waiting on my gyn for my 28 week appointment. Nurse just gave me a kick count card lolol eff that. My baby does not kick ten times in two hours ever.

I'm so with you...I have my 31 week appointment on Friday and I'm curious to see if they tell me to count kicks. My little peanut is so random.. some days she's so active and some days she's not.. I'm not going to get myself all worked up over kicks/movements unless I don't feel her at all one day...


----------



## 808malia

I hear ya, my baby is the same way! Super active one day and then sleepy and quiet the next... My doctor hasn't said to count kicks, just asked me if I could feel her move through out the day. Which I do, and if she is ever to quiet I bust out the heart rate monitor and make sure she is still doing fine in there.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this is nuts. I get the idea: check in on your baby's movement daily to make sure they haven't gone radio silent, but geez. Seems like a lot of stress over nothing, especially since my anterior placenta I can't feel crap unless he kicks hard. Which my gyn was poking fun at me because I was going on about it then she pulls out the doppler and I guess he was not amused by the nose because he kicked the wand off my stomach haha.

I also thought it was odd they gave it to me. I could have sworn she said I don't get it until my 32 weeks.

The one thing that makes me nervous is I did ask her about what do I do in an emergency because the hospital 3 minutes away does not have L&D, so if I have an emergency I'm 25 miles from the nearest L&D. Which, in traffic, could be up to 2 hours away. =/ I know this has been a chill pregnancy but that still freaks me the eff out.


----------



## lesondemavie

My ob told me to start counting kicks at 28 weeks, but they didn't give me a card. I read that you should count any movement not just kicks. My baby is pretty random...full on earthquake mosh pit on day resting from the party the next, but baby does tend to kick more either at night before bed or in the morning before I get up. I try to count at night and usually hit 10 movements pretty quick. If I fall asleep or don't get 10 then I just try in the morning. Some days I've just estimated from when baby was most active that day and decided yup I'm good and not worried about it. I have an anterior placenta, but I can feel a variety of movement. Baby likes to cuddle up on my right side, and I'll feel all sorts of rolls. I usually don't feel baby when I'm active during the day, but this last week baby has been super active.

I love this photo. Wonder where baby is :haha:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I got a sheet from the hospital to count movements, but I haven't filled it in. They told me to feel for at least 6 movements in 2 hours, but Alex can hit that in 10 mins, no problem. And he's been especially active today. 

I have a pic like that too, leson. lol

And I've gotten a couple pics of BD when he was younger. I think Alex will be his mini-me. lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170506_093802.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1









18447846_10154735913078668_522446516_n_edit_edit.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









18426808_10158876916175413_1084363793_o_edit_edit_edit.png
File size: 214.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 808malia

Ha! My baby hangs out on the right side too, lol! That is pretty much the view I have of my stomach every night:haha: Its cute though, I like to hold my bump where baby is hanging out. Makes me feel close and connected to my lil girl:cloud9:


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha mine does the right side thing too sometimes. No pics of it though.

Re counts yup my gyn said any movement, big or small, kick or roll... counts :)

Pretty awww that's cute! As of right now the African genes are winning out my baby looks like me who looks like my dad who looks like my grandma lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

What is it about the right side? My little girl loves the right side too... Hi


----------



## Catalyst

My bump gets weird shapes sometimes too :)

My concernc are not about the twins being different size, that was expected. But it is more that the Twin B has not grown, or grown very litle in 3 weeks that bother me. So I am so hoping she grows well next two weeks, and I dont hope for her to catch up with twin A, just that she gains some weight.

Here is a pic of how my bump has grown :)



I was counting the days, it is only about 18 days til 36 week and 32 days til 38 weeks. So close!! 50% of twins are born before 37weeks, most of them in week 36-37.. so :)
Also, just 4 days til 34 weeks and at that point if I my labor would start I can give birth here, if before that I will be sent with an emergency flight to the capital.. they dont have the means to take care of that small babies. The NICU is in the capital. The hospital here is good and good doctors but, just dont have that here.


----------



## Weebles

Aww, I love all the bump pics! I'm the odd one out, my girl hangs out on the left. Every kick and punch I feel is on my right. I don't really do kick counts either, as long as I feel her move a bit a few times a day I feel comfortable.


----------



## Girly922

If you guys check out the Kicks Count charity it states that counting kicks isn't the main goal. By 28 weeks most babies are in a routine, and the point of giving you the counting chart is for you to familiarise yourself with baby's routine so you can tell if there is a change in routine. No baby will kick 20 times an hour every hour. They do sleep too. 

Baby is very much favouring the right side here too, I often get a bum up under my right ribs, it's rather uncomfortable! Head is right down on my cervix at the moment. The sonographer showed us at the scan. She also said it looks like baby has got a good amount of hair from the shadowing on the scan. 

The midwife I had with DD has since retired but I bumped into her today and it was great seeing her! She really reassured me about the consultant, and agreed that the last dr I saw never should have been allowed to become an obstetrician with the way she speaks to ladies. So now I just need to get an appt with the actual consultant, and possibly the head of midwifery to make my birth plan.


----------



## lesondemavie

Aw malia I do the same thing. I rub my lump of a baby and cradle him or her with one arm. Makes me feel like I'm already holding my Charlie. I sleep on my left side, but if I kinda tilt back so there's room on the left I'll wake up with baby nuzzled in on my left. The rest of the time baby is on the right, and I'll get kicks in my upper right quadrant which hurts all of the time already. Really trying to encourage baby to switch to the left instead. The second I'm more flat or upright though, I feel the rolls and baby is on the right. My theory is that if I eat too much my stomach takes up too much space on the left :haha:. Growth scan is today! I think Charlie is head down based on the lumps and the kicks. I still feel some "kicks" down but I'm hoping it's baby's head instead. I'm definitely getting more cervix pain now. Really hoping baby isn't sleeping for the scan. My ob heard lots of movement on the doppler at the last appointment around the same time in the am so fx!

Beautiful bump cat and glad you found some good people to listen to you girly <3


----------



## second.time

Catalyst, I think you look great! Your bump looks perfect. I also was under the impression that twins are often different sizes, sometimes very different, so I'm sure your girls are both growing great for their own pace. So close to meeting them now!

Girly, it's good you're looking into getting some better counseling and advice than the poor treatment you got from the consultant. I hope all goes smoothly.

Lesonde, good luck at the growth scan. It would be so wonderful to get to see the baby again. I'm not having any more scans, that I know of, and I'm so impatient to see the baby. 

I'm busy writing down questions I'll have at the pre-admission appointment. They'll probably hate me for having a huge list. If anyone has ideas for questions I should be asking, feel free to add them!


----------



## Catalyst

Second in the first growth scan thete.wad 90g difference, next 150g and now about 500g. In first two they measured simikar on size as if they were singletons. Now the smaller measures about the same as 3 weeks ago. Og change. The other gainef 300g. So thst is why Im worried.. no growth for 3 weeks. Or very litle. So extra scans the next two weeks.


----------



## Weebles

I understand why you're worried catalyst, I would be too, but I also don't know enough about twin pregnancies to know if this is typical or not. I think as long as your doctors are doing extra scans they are being proactive which is ideal and will have you deliver early if it comes to it. I have extra scans as well to monitor growth and it is something that just stays in the back of your mind. Hopefully they get to stay nice and snug.


----------



## second.time

Catalyst, I'm sorry I didn't read closely enough -- now I see that you already explained that. I can see why that would feel frightening. Of course you want your babies to grow! Like weebles said, it's good your doctors are paying close attention and making sure all is OK. 

My niece had IUGR and only weighed about five pounds despite not being a preemie. It wasn't ideal, but she thrived and is a totally healthy, active, average-sized kid now. So even if you ARE experiencing IUGR with one twin, you know that tiny babies can grow into very healthy kids. I really hope you get good news that puts your mind at ease ...


----------



## lesondemavie

Head down, rump up, spine along my right side all nuzzled in just like I expected based on what I've felt and seen this past week. Baby is still measuring a bit ahead, estimated at 4.5lbs :happydance:. Baby wiggled all about and even bumped the wand at one point. We got a great little up close view of the nose and cheeks - so cute! Tech said it's a good thing we don't want to know the sex bc she couldn't tell. Rump was on my right legs were all curled up on the left. Perfect fetal position. We are just so in love <3. Ob said everything is looking great, even my weight. We'll have another growth scan at 36 weeks to check on baby, and they'll do a vaginal swab around then too to make sure I'm still infection free for a vaginal birth. I was just tearing up the whole time today. It's always hard for me to go back into that room where I found out that my first baby had no heartbeat. I'm just in awe at how far we've come and how well baby has done all along.

Oh I also read that my hospital allows for movement and water baths if desired. I don't really know much or who to talk to or when to go over it all, but I think I'll ask at my next appointment. I hate water, so that won't be for me, but I'm interested to know my options so I can make an informed decision.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Love hearing everyone's updates, we really are in the final stretch! 

Second - how many weeks will you be when you start your raspberry leaf tea? I just bought some and wasn't sure when to start.

I have nothing new to add, I am not having a baby shower and have friends staying with us until the middle of June so I am actively suppressing my urge to nest because I can't until June!


----------



## second.time

Good news, lesonde!

TTC, I'll probably just a cup or two a day once I'm safely home, so at about 33 weeks. Some people drink it their whole pregnancies, so I assume a cup or two each day isn't going to jump-start labor. I will ask my doctor at my next appointment. I want the benefit of having stronger, more effective contractions, but I DON'T want to overdo it and bring on pre-term labor. That's probably not a risk unless you're already showing signs though.

So my hospital tour didn't happen! I went to leave and the car battery had died (ugh). When I called to reschedule, the scheduler was surprised I even had a visit at 32 weeks and said the paperwork didn't last longer than 30 days, so if I did it this early I might have to re-do the paperwork anyway. I guess it's good I was spared a trip but I'd prefer to not mess with a dead battery too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww I misread as well Cat. It's so hard not to worry about growth, so I'm sure it's just that much harder with twins. If I recall, twin b for my mom also showed little to no growth and scared my mom quite a bit. That twin now jokes he gets more food at dinner because his brother starved him in the womb lol. You are doing a great job of taking care of those babies. Hang in there. And like the others said sounds like the doctors are keeping an eye on things :)

I was a preemie as well (32 weeks) and weighed in around 5lbs. I'm pretty awesome now if I say so myself ;)

Leson congrats on the great scan! Glad all is well. I'm a bit jealous. I think I'm done seeing baby unless a problem is suspected. Also yay for choices!

TTC awww sorry you can't nest just yet. Hopefully the visitors keep you busy :)

Second sorry about the battery but glad you didn't waste your time. That would stink.

Afm busy work week. Just so excited for the weekend. Having dinner was there SO's boss Friday, shower on Saturday and the official guest count is 18 + 3 kids, and then Sunday I have date day with SO. Going to see Alien Covenant and then to lunch :). Plus once the shower is over I can finally start clearing items off my registry and finalizing that room/stuff. Eee. My exercise ball came but I'm not exactly sure how sitting on it helps anything lol


----------



## Weebles

My baby girl has the hiccups!!! Never got to feel it with my son due to the location of my placenta and I'm just thrilled! Last week during the ultrasound I could see it but didn't feel it yet, I'm way more excited about this than I should be but awwwwwww!!


----------



## Catalyst

Im sorry If I sounded hars or something. I know you were just trying to chear me up :)
And just so you know, I felt better the next day and way better today. There isnt anything I can do, it is just how it is and they are going to keep an eye on her. Maby she just takes growth spurts now and then and it is just late. She moves well and that is reasuring, although her placenta is in front so I feel her not as much as her big sister hahaha
Also, I know the smaller twin grows portionaly more when out of the womb and catches up to the other in not so long time. And DH said, "well, we will be able to know them apart!" haha so try seeing positive things :) If you are wondering, they are fraternal (most likely) but our sons were so alike when they were newborns and the first few weeks so..
And TTC I am not nesting much either. It is not custom here to do a nursery, they usualy sleep in your room until about2 years old, give or take few months, you have changing table and usualy a dresser and that is either in the main bedroom, other room, bathroom or even in the hallway. Our is in a hall that is in between our bedrooms and there were two desks (one huge) for study and computers, now just one desk and canging tabel and a dresser. Hope soon we will put up the crib in our room.

DH is going later today to the capital to look at a car.. we sold ours tuesday last week, and I have been walking or taking a bus. Not what I was expecting at 33weeks! Hard to find a car that fits 4carseats and allows access to the third row, is4x4 (it snows alot here during winter), has bit of trun space for stroller/pram and isnt like realy realy old or driven alot (like over 200thousend km!). Ohh and doesnt cost both your legs, your kidneys and the white in your eyes. I so hope this will work out. Hope it will work!

Weebles, I too didnt feel much hickups when pg with my boys, both times placenta on front but.. might not be remembering, feels like if I did it was so seldom and litle.. but now it is almost daily :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Weebles that's so cute! Yay

Cat you didn't sound harsh to me at all <3. And lol at dh. I think even identical twins have tell tale signs of who is who. My brothers were super easy to tell apart. I only mixed them up once in a thumbnail photo from when they were like 8 and he was wearing a black hoodie with the hood up lol. But I used to wonder what if you mixed them up early on and for the rest of their lives the one you thought was A is called B and lives life as B?! Triply lol


----------



## 808malia

I feel the hiccups too! Almost daily now... Soooo cute!:cloud9:


----------



## Mummafrog

Feeling quite bumpy too now Malia at last and loving showing it off :cloud9:

Feeling slow and if I walk too much my bump hurts but just about managing my work shifts still with kind colleagues. Baby feels like she's reached my ribs now and I get more indigestion and find it harder to bend etc. 

Movements are exactly the same here, very busy for a couple of days and then a day or too that are more quiet, I do get a bit worried sometimes but as long as she's still moving I calm myself down because she should be allowed to rest sometimes :blush:

Hoping little twin's growth catches up hunny, I understand your worries, have faith in her strength x
 



Attached Files:







received_10155342722009314.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 808malia

Does anyone know of any fun baby shower games? My shower is next weekend and we have almost everything ready... Just need a few games...


----------



## DobbyForever

Party city has a lot of easy shower games like charades or guess mom's answers. I was really surprised.

We are do wishes for baby, how big is mom, guess what mom is thinking, and labor/delivery relay (walk with a ball between your legs then try to get it in a basket with no hands).

If you want more gutter sense of human guess the melted chocolate in the diaper, chug beer from a bottle, or feed someone while standing behind them blindfolded


----------



## lesondemavie

For my best friend's baby shower we kept it simple. It was a construction-themed coed shower, so I bought caution tape for guess the size of the mom-to-be's belly. I also had my husband make construction-themed cards for baby bingo while they opened gifts, and the baby item alphabet game. Last we had clothes pins for don't say baby, and play-doh for a make a baby competition (also great to keep the kids in attendance entertained).


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and freeze a tiny baby in ice and see who can get it to melt the fastest (my water broke) and we're doing the clothespin don't say baby since one of my students bought it for me


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I didn't want any games at our shower but my mother in law insisted.. no idea what those will be..

Side note: I've been so emotional today.. crying lots. Hormones I guess but man they suck lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag I feel the same way. I hate games. Lol but my mom insisted there be games.

Just crying or something you want to vent about? :hugs: hormones suck


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm doing the "don't say 'baby'" and how big is my belly games. I'm also gonna have about 12-14 baby pics of some of the guests and you'll have to figure out who is who compared to a pic of them as adults. And, cuz it's slightly Harry Potter themed, find the snitch, where I'll print out a pic of a golden snitch and hide it somewhere in the room. 

I've been feeling stupid big these days and my navel is hella angry. I guess there's a lot of pressure being put on my navel ring, so it's all red and painful. I ordered a bendable, plastic maternity barbell, so I'm hoping it arrives soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no! Sorry the navel ring you have now is acting up :(. Agreed fxed for a speedy delivery of your new one!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby.. just stressed I think. I hadn't been able to sleep through the night because I have to pee and then I'm up for awhile like now so I get maybe four hours of sleep a night. We have until the 31 to move and the entire weekend next weekend my parents are in town for our shower.. our five year wedding anniversary is next Friday so basically we have to move everything by next Thursday. Work is stressing me out and although I'm probably not going back, I'm not going to leave a mess as our yearly audit will be right around the time I'm leaving. My mom made a comment about dh and I going to dinner because I got dessert and she wanted to warn me to watch what I eat because now is the time you gain the most weight ( I know it was with good intentions)... To be honest my weight is my biggest insecurity. I gained 120+ lbs after my car accident since I had to learn to walk again and I wasn't so active and I've been yoyoing ever since with my weight. I'm just tired of being obese and started working out and swimming before I got pregnant. Now of course I've put all the weight I lost back on and obviously I know it's for my baby but it's very frustrating. I want to be around for my daughter and I even asked a friend of mine who is a workout Junkie to help me after I deliver and she is still excited to help me. But it's surviving the next couple of months knowing I'm going to gain more... Just hit me really hard.


----------



## Weebles

Pretty, Gagrl.... I feel huge too, it's awful! I don't work out anymore... It started with not lifting weights (due to the SCH).. But since the third trimester I haven't had the energy to even do the prenatal YouTube videos I was doing a few times a week... I've managed a handful of walks but I think I'm done with those as after the one I took yesterday had my ankles swelling up so bad. The scale is the highest I've ever seen in my life and I hate it.

I got 5 hours of sleep last night which felt AMAZING if that's any indication of how I've been sleeping lately. I'm genuinely concerned about not having energy to give birth. Sleep deprivision also makes me a huge cry baby and my husband a saint as a result. It's this damn carpel tunnel.. Wrist braces help a little bit but not enough. I hate being pregnant. Hate it. And I feel bad because we wanted it so so bad and I wish I felt over the moon but I'm just too miserable. I don't feel like myself anymore, mind or body, and it's hard to believe I will ever feel normal again right now even though that's pretty much my mantra.


----------



## Mummafrog

Can I just say.. I'm so sorry people are feeling so rubbish but I'm also comforted that I'm not alone, today I've just felt so big and uncomfortable and useless. You see some women bouncing around in the third tri and I end up thinking I'm the only one who gets like this. 

Did my bump pic show up? No one mentioned it and I'm sad, is that needy? Haha <3


----------



## Weebles

You and your bump are adorbs mummafrog. I make sure I go back and catch up on everything but somehow I seem to miss things. I don't think it's needy, especially when we're all feeling huge and need to be reminded about how beautiful our bumps really are. I have posted one bump pic on FB this entire pregnancy and got unfriended as a result by someone who's posts I rather enjoyed so it was noticible... Bothered me for days..


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: agreed. My coworkers breezed through pregnancies and worked up to their due date basically. I'm dying already. The peeing and sleeping is messing with me. I'm having a hard time standing at work. My patience is gone. SO is lucky if we bd once a week. And everyone just keeps saying oh lol it only gets worse/if you think you're tired now.

Also having body issues. Every time I get on the scale I cry because I never imagined I would ever reach a point in my life when I weighed this much, I don't exercise because I get light headed when I do. Doesn't matter if it's light cycling or yoga. My body is just done after work. I'm hoping to start walking daily once school is out. Counting down the days.


----------



## Mummafrog

Thank you weebles <3 Aww.. honestly most of the time that happens is because the person has suffered a loss of pregnancy/child or is unable to conceive and they find seeing posts really difficult. I'm sure it wasn't anything to do with you and about their own personal feelings.
I post occasionally on fb about baby stuff, it's hard because I really want to but I try to limit it because I've read about how much it can hurt people suffering if they see it at the wrong time :( still I've probably posted too much this pregnancy.

Fb showed me a memory today three years ago when I was 37 weeks with my first! Lovely to see. Me and hubby have conceived 3 times all with similar due dates so we joke he has sperm that only functions in the autumn xD 

Awh I'm so sorry for people struggling with weight issues.. I've just left the scales in cupboard and reassured myself that I can get fitter after but I know others don't find it possible to do that. X


----------



## second.time

Mummafrog, you look lovely!

I've considered hiding the scale too but it's tough. Before I started TTC I'd reached the point where I didn't weigh myself very often and now I'm back to every day. Last pregnancy I gained a really low amount. I'm already two pounds over my total weight from last time and I have months to go. Even though I try to be fine with my weight, I am feeling really self-conscious. It's hard to get dressed! I have like five maternity dresses I rotate, but I miss having a full wardrobe to choose from.

Since this is my last pregnancy I'm trying hard to enjoy it and not give in to the stress. I'm lucky that this pregnancy has been pretty easy so far. Last time I felt bad because I was so miserable for the last four weeks. But this IS the stage where it starts to feel crazy that you're still pregnant, and you still have weeks and weeks to go. Time slows waaaaaaay down. I think it's totally normal to be feeling stressed, tired, and unhappy right now. We're all so close, though!


----------



## lesondemavie

Mumma you looked great in your photo! I think we just got kicked to the next page and carried away with shower games.

I, personally, am loving third tri...but that's just bc the vomiting was so tough for me in first and second. Being able to eat a wider diet and not gag or throw up violently is glorious. That being said, I am with you all on feeling more and more uncomfortable and huge. I'm actually not so worried about my weight now, as it seems I'll be under that 35 mark by the end of this (just barely). I was really hoping for closer to 25, but I guess my body needs it. Still the bigger I get, the harder it is to move around and feel good about myself. I'm still doing yoga, but I can barely get any benefit out of it. I can barely fold, I have to pull out of so many moves early because I start to spit up, and man is anything that involves lifting or supporting my midsection tough! I go for walks with DH now and again too, but not consistently, and he has to noticeably slow down for me. Not to mention any hill even a slight one leaves me out of breath (and I used to run up hills like they were nothing in the middle of half marathons!). Just getting out of our high bed is tough. Yesterday I had a heck of a time clipping my toenails, and I recently bought a seat for the shower so I can comfortably shave my legs :haha:. The list goes on and there's two more months to go!

I also have to wake up once a night to pee consistently now. Sometimes I get back to sleep quickly and other times it's harder. Sometimes I have to go downstairs and eat a banana and then try to sleep after that. I use headspace and a visualization process every night to fall asleep so I just do that again and it works fairly well. As someone who works with kids on sleep interventions sometimes, I have a rule to never lay awake in bed for more than 15 minutes. If you haven't fallen asleep by then it's better to get up even just for 10 minutes, do something calming with low light, and then try again. The longer you are in bed awake, the more you are pairing your bed with waking thoughts/activities.

I gave up on forcing myself to enjoy pregnancy a long time ago. I really wanted to after the losses and struggles, but it's just so tough to do when your aversions and vomiting are so bad and last so long. I've instead just focused on loving this baby. I hate pregnancy, but I love my baby and can't wait for the day I'm holding our Charlie.

As for FB, I was really sensitive about posting bc I was one of those women who was extremely hurt by unexpected baby posts. A month or so after our missed miscarriage, a friend announced she was expecting a baby the same month that ours would have been due, and I literally threw my phone across the room. I ended up just unfollowing everyone expecting and then eventually anyone with kids. That way I just had to see the initial announcement and then protect myself from the rest, all while they were none the wiser. That's been my FB strategy with this pregnancy. I kept my announcement free from any bump pics or ultrasounds or cute baby items (those always stung the most), and hopefully gave those who needed time to unfollow me time to do so. I didn't post anything again until a month later for a half way there bump pic, later I threw up a first bump pic of third tri, and now a few of our maternity photos are up. I've posted more than I thought I would, but again I feel like I gave anyone who needed space fair warning and time. Too bad that friend didn't just unfollow you. That would have been easier all around.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson I completely understand that one. Dh and I decided not to post anything about our pregnancy on Facebook until she is born. We just decided we had many friends dealing with infertility and didn't want to be insensitive and we also knew what is was like since we lost our first.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I am sorry about everyone's struggles. I completely relate to the weight, the emotions, everything. I am just taking it one day at a time. It is hard not to weigh myself and I too am the heaviest I have ever been.

But we are almost there and if there is anytime in our lives when we get a free pass for whatever, not working out or gaining weight or not helping with moving - now is the time! 

Is anyone's LO moving like crazy?! Like he literally wont stop moving! all night, all day. and it's not just kicks, it is rolls and rolls, up high, down low. It is incredible how much I am feeling him move. I was a little worried but everything I read says it just means he is healthy.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I know that feeling, Mumma, and it's ok. lol. You look good and I like the pattern of your pants.

I've been posting pregnancy stuff on FB here and there. As far as I know, none of my friends are currently TTC or having fertility issues. And I had to stay quiet for quite a while, so I'm just making up for lost time right now. lol

My cousin's wife was always complaining about something on FB while she was pregnant and I told myself I wouldn't do any of that when I got pregnant. I've been pretty good about that so far, especially considering she was in 3rd tri in autumn and I'm dealing with it as we're coming up on summer. Work's been getting hard though. I'm on my feet for like 42+ hours a week and, cuz of the machinery we use, there's no point in trying to have the A/C on. We just open the 3 large garage doors and pray for a breeze. I don't wanna play the pregnancy card just yet, but I'm really hoping they'll have me doing some less strenuous stuff (hopefully in a cooler part of the factory) soon.

Anyway, I've decided to treat myself tonight, so I will be attending my last concert for a while. I'm interested to see how Alex reacts to the music/bass. He's been a little lazy today, so I'm gonna check his heart rate with my doppler in a min. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

For my geeky ladies on here. We had a trip to our local computer/innovation museum hehe
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0150.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Weebles

I know very well how hard struggling ttc can be which is why I didn't even announce on fb. My husband did, but that's his deal. Anyway, I was 28 along weeks before I made a single post about it which I don't think is insensitive at all. I hope no one thinks I was posting over and over rubbing it in...


----------



## 808malia

mummafrog- Beautiful bump! Isn't it nice to have a noticeable bump:happydance:

AFM- I have started to pack on some lbs the last few weeks... Baby must be going through a growth spurt! She feels bigger too!:haha: And for the last month I have been having foot/ankle pain? So I have been waddling since I hit third tri, and have not been getting much exercise... Not sure what I did to my feet, but it feels like a sprain... Even though I can't remember doing anything to sprain them???:shrug:


----------



## lesondemavie

TTC - My baby was super active this past week, but less so today, and yes it's more rolls like it's getting crowded in there than kicks. Plenty of hiccups too. Cute, but I feel bad for the LO. I hate hiccups :haha:

Weebles - I thought about not announcing at all for that reason. You never know who is going through what. I was not open about ttc or loss, so most of my friends had no idea that it stung. In the end, I decided that I couldn't control what others post and a surprise photo of my bump might be worse, so I went with the simple announcement to give them time if they needed to block me out. Really if someone is hurting there is very little you can do but give them fair warning and space, and I didn't want all I went through to also take away my ability to share and celebrate this pregnancy with others.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't post a lot about my pregnancy just because I'm trying to wean off FH. I know how badly it sucked that I was trying and fighting with SO over TRC and lost beans meanwhile my friends were having oops babies, but I would never want someone to feel like they couldn't celebrate their pregnancy nor would I want to feel like I couldn't celebrate mine. I commend you all for filtering your posts though. That's really nice of you. I only have one friend battling infertility, and she offered to be my doula/ we're not fb friends. She's trying to build up her experience, I'll be her fifth birth.

My boo goes through bursts of activity and very predictable. It's about the same times each day.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ugh I'm trying to prepare for my in-laws and I literally can't move anymore. My MIL will be here in 1 hour. Things are mostly done, but I'm a perfectionist. I also usually bake something, but I ditched that idea an hour or two ago. I need to eat, but I don't even have the energy to get up and get food. Hopefully I can recover with a bit of rest...at least enough to eat :haha:. I think this is my big welcome to the last two months of pregnancy!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm meeting my racist in laws tonight so I feel your pain. They iced SO out completely when he told them I was pregnant and have hated me for years.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Doby - have a great shower this weekend! I think it is this weekend... 

Have a great weekend anyway ladies!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby enjoy your shower. Had my 31 week appointment today. Measuring 33 weeks!!!!! Gained 3.5 lbs but the doctor it's estimating 2 is from swelling/ water as my ankles and calves are pretty puffy. Everything is going great, blood pressure is great, I'm being put on some iron supplementation, and im cleared to swim again.. woohoo!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies! I'm ridiculously excited hehe. So weird because a week ago I didn't even want it.

Gag yay for being cleared to swim! Yay!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Great job Gagr! I was put on iron supplements too, i get tested in two weeks to see if anything changed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Off to dinner with the monster in law. I'm wearing what was going to be my shower and maternity shoot dress and I already feel so huge I want to cry. I'm legitimately trying to hold back tears right now. I'm sure it's just hormones and anxiety and the fact that she has made it clear she does not approve of me or this pregnancy but I just want to crawl into a hole.


----------



## 808malia

I'm sorry girl!:hugs: Try not to let them bother you, it's your pregnancy and nobody can take that away from you! Plus we think you are pretty awesome!!! So who cares what she thinks:flower:


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww dobby :( why does she get to go for dinner with someone so awesome if she's being shitty? I hope you're okay love x

I'm on a night shift atm, it's 03:30 here. Merh.. I'm doing okay though, feeling somewhat stronger than I did last week, even though I feel bigger. 
I've been on ferrous sulphate (iron) for about five weeks now so I've got my colleagues to take my blood tonight so I can hopefully come off them and stick with more natural supplements because I'm so constipated it's actually awful. I never get constipated, especially not in pregnancy so I know it's the iron and it's starting to be a real problem :( pray for me xD 

Me, hubby, toddler and a couple of our close friends have booked an impromptu 3 day camping trip to a beautiful farm on Monday. I'm so excited, I'm an absolute lover of camping AND we can have a real fire which is the best bit. 
Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aww Dobby.. hopefully dinner was tolerable. Keep us updated.

So my doctor told me to start kick counting and I did it tonight after dinner.. here's the kicker: since I was honed in I watched my belly... She moved over ten times in four minutes but I only felt two of them.. but my belly was visually moving.. even dh saw it. I'm going to assume that's because of the anterior placenta. So I plan on taking to my step dad who's an Obgyn about that in the morning... I just couldn't believe how much my belly was moving but I couldn't feel most of it...


----------



## DobbyForever

It was tolerable but there were clear digs on my culture. Things like oh I would never go to Africa or Asia.... knowing my dad is African American and my mom is Thai. Insert eye roll. SO said I held myself well and didn't get baited and made him proud. So I got ice cream after dinner hehe. But now she's coming to my shower so I'm scrambling to find a different dress r_r. I'm just gonna wear my second dress for the shoot. It's a flowy gown type. Not flattering but I don't have much else unless I go shopping in the morning when I'm already pressed for time =\

Mumma hoping it's not an iron thing! And yay for camping! I went camping a few weeks back and it was just so nice to escape. I hope y'all have fun!

Gag that is interesting. I was surprised my bugger makes it to ten in ten minutes. I usually don't notice/feel but once I was totally focused on him it was crazy how much he moved then goes quiet. Lol. I do always feel him when my tummy moves. I don't always feel him when SO does of SO hears him moving. So shrugs


----------



## PrettyInInk42

That sucks, Dobby. I hope things didn't go too badly. I know it's not the same, but my Oma always thought her son (my dad) could do better than my mom. It wasn't a race thing; just an old-school mom thing. My mom dealt with her subtle disapproval for like 5 years before my dad said "enough is enough. If you won't treat my wife nicely, we won't come around anymore." And then they didn't see each other for like 17 years. Things were a lot better after, but it's too bad it took so long. Hopefully she'll come to her senses and get over it ASAP.

AFM, I've got my 4D scan in less than 11 hours. I hope he cooperates so we can get a good look at him and see if he actually "looks" like an Alex or maybe more like a Matthew. Knowing BD though, he'll just say "he looks like a baby" and we'll be no closer to deciding on a name. *sigh* Men! -.-


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol he looks like a baby. Men. We were hoping the 4D scan would bring us closer to a name, but it didn't. Hopefully you have better luck!

Well she went radio silent for 10 weeks. I told SO she'd reach out before he was born because what grandmother wants to not meet her grandson. Ugh sleepy. I hope you share pics!


----------



## Mummafrog

Definitely feeling like baby has less room now as well, like she's more curled up and can't punch and kick in the same way hehe. 
Also I'm a very clicky person and a bit double jointed and my daughter got clicky knees when she started crawling (she's fine now) but I can hear the baby's bones clicking when it moves sometimes xD it was the same with my daughter so I'm not worried but it's so weird! You think your own bones have clicked but then you remember you don't have bones in your tummy :p


----------



## DobbyForever

Baby shower was lovely and got a lot of stuff. Travel system is my only final must get now, will get an ergo as well for carrying outdoors, and then just small stuff :). I'm really glad I had my shower and now I'm on ten week countdown because I would have been overwhelmed thinking about stuff I need


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Baby shower was lovely and got a lot of stuff. Travel system is my only final must get now, will get an ergo as well for carrying outdoors, and then just small stuff :). I'm really glad I had my shower and now I'm on ten week countdown because I would have been overwhelmed thinking about stuff I need

I'm so so glad to hear this!!!! Probably takes a lot of your shoulders...


----------



## lesondemavie

We also had a wonderful shower yesterday. My heart is so full of gratitude. Afterward, we had pizza and drinks at our place for family/close friends mostly to thank my mom and best friend for throwing the awesome shower, and my heart couldn't be more full of love. It was all just so relaxed and comfortable. Pure happiness <3


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

lesondemavie said:


> We also had a wonderful shower yesterday. My heart is so full of gratitude. Afterward, we had pizza and drinks at our place for family/close friends mostly to thank my mom and best friend for throwing the awesome shower, and my heart couldn't be more full of love. It was all just so relaxed and comfortable. Pure happiness <3

I didn't realize yours was yesterday too! So glad it went well.


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww lovely news about the showers :)

I'm in hospital *sigh* the last two days I've been getting really regular weird heart beats in my chest, it doesn't feel the same as palpitations, it's just like my heart is jolting or something. But yeah it got suddenly really frequent so I've come in. Having baby monitored now who seems to be doing fine and is moving lots. They'll probably do an ecg for me, maybe a 24 hour take home one. This better not ruin my camping trip I tell you xD otherwise I'm fine and well though, just being careful x


----------



## Weebles

Mummafrog, I hope all is welland you don't have to stay much longer. 

Dobby and lesonde, I'm so glad your showers went smoothly and you both had a nice time!

Afm, both desks are out of the office/soon to be nursery! I'm so excited! It's a little sad, hubby and I used to be big on gaming back in the day but I can't think of a better reason. There's a few few spots of plaster to fix up (ooooooold house) and we should be able to paint by next weekend. And maybe set up the furniture! And maybe take down the tacky scroll blinds and put up some real curtains! And maybe decorate! I'd love to get a new light for the ceiling too. I'm just thrilled he finally moved it so we can get going on getting ready for our baby girl.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good to hear your showers went well, Dobby and Lesonde.

I hope you get the all clear to go home soon, Mumma.

I had my 3D ultrasound yesterday and it went pretty well. He was a little shy to begin with, but some chocolate and cold water fixed that. We were told he's already head down, definitely well over 3lbs, and the tech kept telling us how adorable he looks... and that she thinks he'll be big and tall and able to look out for his little sister(s). lol
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4









030.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Leson so glad you're shower was lovely as well!

Mumma sorry to hear that. I hope everything is alright. Glad whatever it is seems to not affect your baby :).

Awww Pretty he is so cute! I'm glad he eventually cooperated! And what great quality pics! So clear!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

So happy the showers went well this weekend ladies! Who is next?

Pretty - He is adorable and saw the pic on FB and he does have the same features as your father! Any closer on the name?

Mumma - I am sorry you are in the hospital, but looks like baby is moving and acting normal. Keep us posted!

AFM - had my 30 week scan, my doctor is so weird. he doesn't say one word the entire time. All he said was looks good, everything is great and baby is big but that is ok. So that is all I have to go off of. 

Having such a hard time sleeping, up every hour. But I guess it is just my body trying to prepare me.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Not that much closer, TTC. BD did make a joke/comment yesterday and referred to the baby as Alex, so I guess that's something.

I actually made a thread on "Baby Names" with potential middle name options, if anyone on here wants to take a look. ( https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2436591-middle-names-alex-thoughts-please.html )

And this is the comparison pic from FB. As well as one of me and the baby.
 



Attached Files:







18620276_10154767764168095_8815422269623014746_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4









18556245_10154766025173095_8313648388595454945_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww he really does look like your dad!!!!


----------



## 808malia

Leso and dobby- Glad that your showers went well and you both had fun!

Pretty- Cute scan pics!!!

AFM: My shower is this Saturday!!! As are a few I believe? Gaglr yours is this Saturday too right? And I am almost ready... Ordered my cake, just got to pick it up along with some last minute items like fruit and veggies this Friday!!! Super excited!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! Hope you have fun!


----------



## Weebles

My legs are like fatty sausages! D: The swelling is just awful, ugh! Just a few weeks to go, I'm ready whenever you are Baby!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Weebles said:


> My legs are like fatty sausages! D: The swelling is just awful, ugh! Just a few weeks to go, I'm ready whenever you are Baby!

Me too.. my appointment on Friday the doctor said I probably have at least two pounds of water weight because of the swelling.

And yes our shower is this weekend and we are so excited for it!! I'm looking forward to the menu the most lol!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to ice my ring finger to get my rings on and off :( the swelling is real


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> I have to ice my ring finger to get my rings on and off :( the swelling is real

I know right?! I'm completely out of my rings.. I've been wearing one of my other Ruby rings (peanuts birthstone) currently. Can't wait to fit in my rings again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I don't wear rings other than my engagement ring and wedding band but every now and then even icing won't help. It breaks my heart when I can't wear them :(. Yesterday was a no ring day and I felt so naked :(


----------



## lesondemavie

So glad your shower went well too Dobby <3

I'm wondering when the ring thing will happen to me. I keep checking and so far so good. Maybe after I travel next weekend for my sister's graduation &#128556;


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Right?! I don't wear rings other than my engagement ring and wedding band but every now and then even icing won't help. It breaks my heart when I can't wear them :(. Yesterday was a no ring day and I felt so naked :(

That's why I have to wear one.. I feel so naked without one


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Hooray for more baby showers this weekend! I hope they are so much fun and you get everything you need.

I haven't been getting swelling, I just have a GINORMOUS belly! This no sleeping thing is making me want to cry. lol


----------



## Weebles

Just had my 34 week appt... Blood pressure is normal but there is protein in my urine... Dr isn't worried but I am! This is the week I went into labor with my son too... Ahhhhhhh


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Weebles, what does Protein in urine mean? that baby is coming?


----------



## second.time

Oh, weebles, I can understand why that would be a little scary. It's good your doctor isn't worried. They must know your history of pre-term labor, too, so hopefully you're being monitored carefully. I hope you get some peace of mind! I'm sure it's perfectly normal and fine but I know the end of pregnancy makes it hard to relax.

TTC, you look great!

I just had my 33 week appointment and everything seems fine. Baby's head down, blood pressure's low. My visits are so short. Next time I'll get the group B swab and an exam. I traveled over the weekend and it was great, but now I'm home until the baby arrives. Just waiting around ...


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

second - thank you! I wish I was home until baby arrives. I am so tired and I have so many things to do! My last day of work will be at 37 weeks, lets hope baby doesn't come before than!


----------



## Weebles

TTC- I worry about preterm labor just because of my history.. I'm antsy! But protein in urine can be a sign of preeclampsia so that worries me too! I also think you look great! It's funny how our bumps make us feel 1000x larger than we really are.

Second.. I'm glad your appts are going good! I think short and sweet is a good sign! 

Rant incoming...

I half wish I could stop working right now, it's getting sooooo hard. But every week off now is just one week less with my baby so I've been feeling extra compassionate about maternity leave in the states. Only 12 weeks total are protected so if you have to stop working early that sucks because you still only get 12' total. And then only 6 or 8 of that is covered by disability after delivery. I don't know what's paid out in other states but in NY it's only $170 a week and it's only that much if you hit the cap!! (Which I do but 170??) And only mothers get that! I'm so glad I have disability insurance but I pay for that extra and it's not even available in all states. Fathers are screwed even worse. While my husband could legally take the 12 we can't afford it as none of it is paid. He gets two weeks off a year but his company also shuts down two weeks a year so yeah... He will have a week paid and a week unpaid (due to one of the shut downs working out well with due date) and that's all we can manage to afford with my 6 weeks that will be unpaid. He hasn't been coming to any of my dr appointments so as to save as much PTO for the baby as possible. I worry about people at the office thinking he's not being supportive but really we just want him to have time with our newborn! That disability insurance I have only covers 6-8 out of the 12 I plan on taking. And my PTO, well I'm forced to use a week of that during my leave rather than being able to extend it and I doubt I'll be able to extend it with any additional as I've been calling out more often, a full time schedule is so tough right now! It all just makes me so angry! 

Okay.. Sorry about the rant. I'm not just mad for me though, I'm mad for so many parents out there and their newborns who need them.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Weebles - I am from NY and just moved to CA, about a year ago! Where in NY? I grew up on Long Island and lived in Manhattan the past 10 years.

I completely hear you on your rant. It is so difficult to be a working mom here even before I have had baby. I work in finance and it is all male dominated and they are not the least bit sympathetic (not that i want sympathy) or accommodating. I don't get paid for my maternity and I have to pay the company $700 a month to keep my insurance! And I am almost certain that me taking my full maternity will hurt me in the long run because I won't be getting a full bonus this year or even a promotion. And will probably take me longer to achieve because of my obligations to my family. UGH!


----------



## Weebles

I'm upstate NY, it's almost a whole different state! Ugh, I completely forgot about the insurance thing.. I don't have to pay while I'm on leave but once I come back to work I'm in debt and have to pay it back. I know it's illegal to discriminate against pregnant women but blah blah, it happens anyway. Gtrrr


----------



## second.time

That's so hard ... I really wish the U.S. offered better outreach and protection to new parents and babies. It's so hard to be welcoming a new child and also stressed over work and finances and insurance. 

Oh, my doctor also told me that he'd write me a prescription for a breast pump, and I'm glad I'll have that option.


----------



## 808malia

I have a question, my friend whom recently lost her baby is having the funeral on the same day as my baby shower... Should I not post my baby shower pics on facebook, or is there some way I can block her from seeing them? I don't want to upset her knowing what she is going through right now...


----------



## DobbyForever

You can block her from seeing them. There's a setting that says friends only except ___


----------



## Ellie Bean

We welcomed our baby girl 3 weeks early on Fri 5/19/17 at 0836. She weighed 7#11oz and was 20.5in long. We're both doing great. Will try to upload a pic soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats!!!! Glad you are both doing well!

Still reading/responding. Long, exhausting day


----------



## Ellie Bean

&#9825;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170520-190455_resized.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10









8_resized.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 808malia

Oh my goodness!!! Congrats Ellie bean, what a cutie pie!!!:happydance: Our first birth announcement, how exciting!!!:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Maries_s

Congrats Ellie Bean!!! She is gorgeous!! 

I will try to respond soon, it's been a hard week.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ellie oh my goodness how beautiful! I cannot believe we already have birth announcements in here. It's getting real y'all!!! So exciting.


----------



## Weebles

How precious Ellie! Congratulations!


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats Ellie!!!


----------



## second.time

Congratulations, ellie! What a cute baby!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Congrats Ellie! So exciting!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats, Ellie. She's a cutie. 

Did you expect to pop so early?


----------



## Girly922

Aww! Congrats Ellie!!

I'm trying to catch up on here but I fear I've missed a couple of pages as its been a busy week, we're all suffering with a cold, and my dad isn't well at the moment. 

I really do feel for you ladies in the US, the maternity leave is shocking. I can't imagine how hard it must be to have to go back to work with a baby so young. Here we're entitled to 8 weeks at 90% pay, 7 months at £140 a week (it's a pittance but it's something) and a further 3 months unpaid if we want it. With DD I actually got 90% for 6.5m for it dropped to the lower rate because of where I was working at the time. 
We are currently looking at me having around 10 months off and then going back on reduced days for a few months using my annual leave entitlement. 

I had my 31wk midwife appointment today. I went through with her how I felt after my consultant appointment and she isn't happy. She's going to speak to her community manager to try and schedule me an appointment with one of two consultants of which I've been recommended to request as these are the two that will listen to my concerns and take them into account when we write my birth plan. She agrees that I am at a fairly high risk of unassisted/free-birthing if they don't put a plan into place for me and is hopeful this will get done as I'm fighting for mine and baby's safety, rather than just a personal want. She also reckons that I should've been debriefed after my birth with DD which I'd never even considered as I thought that was just for traumatic births. 
But all in all, I think things are looking promising.


----------



## second.time

That's good that things are looking promising and you can work with a better consultant, girly! Hope your cold gets better.

I'm writing my birth plan this week and starting to buy supplies for my hospital bag/recovery. I didn't have a birth plan last time because the woman who taught my childbirth class made it sound like it was silly and unnecessary, but this time I want to have my wishes expressly stated, even if it doesn't make a big difference. I'm keeping it pretty short -- mostly about epidurals/episiotomies, wanting to have more mobility, etc.


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> &#9825;

Congratulations Ellie!!! :flower: She is beautiful!!! :cloud9:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ellie great pics! She is so cute!!!

Girly I&#8217;m glad your midwife is taking over things and putting a plan in place.

I&#8217;ll be writing my birth plan next weekish. My 32 week appointment is really week 33, but that&#8217;s when my gyn goes over it and officially puts it in the notes.

Yeah. It sucks. I&#8217;m a teacher, and supposedly we have it better than some. But I looked at my contract and it&#8217;s sad. I&#8217;m meeting with my union rep tomorrow to make sure I understand it correctly before going to HR to make official plans.

But basically I get 45 school days after birth, dunno if the summer birth affects things or not. But assuming a 5 day school week, that&#8217;s 9 weeks only. During that time, you use your sick leave bank (10 days plus whatever you have stockpiled from previous years). When that runs out, you go on differential pay (your daily rate which is way less than if you took your salary and divided it by contractual days - the long term sub rate). Depending on my evaluation schedule, i&#8217;ll be going back in somewhere between 6 to 9 weeks.

SO gets one week only from the day he is born, and that was with some arm twisting and clear we really don&#8217;t want to give it to you and technically we don&#8217;t have to we&#8217;re just doing it because we like you lol.


----------



## Weebles

Are you in the states Dobby? He is entitled to 12 weeks of FMLA as the father. It won't be paid but it protects his job.


----------



## 808malia

I hear you... I have saved my 2 weeks vacation for this so I will get to take 8-10 weeks total depending on if I have a C-section or regular birth... Kinda sucks, wish I could afford to stay home longer, but I can not afford to go without pay for any amount of weeks...:shrug: My husband will only get about a week off, and will have to use his sick/vacation time... But oh well :dohh: The good thing is that I work in the office at the building that I live in so my father will be just down the hall watching my baby when I return to work. And If baby needs anything I am close by :D


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm in the states. Here's how I feel. A- we need both incomes so no pay is not an option. My mortgage is $3200/ month and daycare is $1900/month. B- all the laws in the world can say they protect your job but they don't. I have lost two jobs due to my pregnancies. California is an at will employment state so to fire you all your employer has to do is say it wasn't a good fit or say it was your performance. Nothing else. I literally have my former boss telling my union rep that I was being evaluated on missing work due to pregnancy, then not rehired, and took it all the way to the EEOC and they still said nothing we can do. So unless I want to shell out 15k retainer on a lawyer with partial contingency (65% of any winnings) as well it's too bad so sad.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

That all seriously sucks. In my province, women are given 17 weeks of mat leave, followed by 35 weeks of paternal leave, that can either be split between the new parents (at separate times) or just one parent can take it all. BD has booked a week of vacation to take once our son is here and I'll most likely take the full year off. During that time, I believe I'll be getting 55% of my grosse earnings, plus an extra monthly sum for just having a baby to take care of. I THINK that means I'll be looking at $1400-1600/month. Plus BD will be applying for benefits for Alex through his work AND over 4400 types of prescription drugs will be free for all citizens under 25 starting next year. Thank God!

As for a birth plan, I already filled mine out and gave it to the hospital, but I think I'll type up another one and make a copy for all my support people, just so everyone is clear on my wishes. As well as a list of things to tell me to help get me through labour.

BD and I are gonna start looking for a new car (for him) tomorrow. Exciting! :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly I'm so glad you are getting the correct treatment now. 

Dobby that's insane.. there really is not protection for new mother's. 

I'm in the states and even though we are entitled to 12 weeks FMLA, it depends on what my doctor writes me out for. I have to take the first five days and use my PTO bank for those. Then after that I get $50/day for 6-12 weeks depending on what the doctor says. I also have a separate short term disability plan that will pay me 80% of my pay from week 2-week 9. Peanut will be going on my DHs insurance and then in September I'll be going on his too. We have pretty much decided that it makes more sense for me to stay home then to add day care to our monthly budget. Thankfully we own our own network marketing business which I plan on using to supplement some of my income.

Pretty, I can't wait to see what you guys get.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm also jealous of your prenatal schedules. My last appointment was 28 weeks then 33 for the next. Then it's 36, 38, 40. But I guess it is a pain driving over there for 10m appointments.

Hf car shopping! Have you narrowed it down to a specific model?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I was not amused but my new job/boss is better. I'm losing 15k a year but my salary this year is the same as it was last year. So it doesn't feel like a pay cut. SO has bomb insurance. 450/month for excellent coverage for the entire family plus we get $10k on a debit for any non covered expenses


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> I'm also jealous of your prenatal schedules. My last appointment was 28 weeks then 33 for the next. Then it's 36, 38, 40. But I guess it is a pain driving over there for 10m appointments.
> 
> Hf car shopping! Have you narrowed it down to a specific model?

Very interesting schedule.. I did 31 weeks, then 34 weeks, 36 weeks, and then weekly after that until I deliver.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah... they're very meh we don't need to see you. And people keep talking about growth scans which they don't do unless you are high risk. I'm happy my gyn doesn't need me to come in but after he measured small at my 4D I would like a growth scan


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> I'm also jealous of your prenatal schedules. My last appointment was 28 weeks then 33 for the next. Then it's 36, 38, 40. But I guess it is a pain driving over there for 10m appointments.
> 
> Hf car shopping! Have you narrowed it down to a specific model?

Not really. He went from talking about a crossover/small SUV to a smaller hatchback, but he'll still test drive a couple SUVs to see how it feels to drive one. This is totally his call, but if he asks for my opinion, I would prefer something with more cargo room. It's also depend on how he fits in the drivers seat cuz he's a big guy. 

And I can't wait too, Gagrl. : )
 



Attached Files:







3rd tri workout.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DobbyForever

Nice well hope he finds something that you both like :)

Lol that picture. That's how I feel when people ask if I'm exercising. Like eff you. My daily life is exercise


----------



## PrettyInInk42

lol, I agree, Dobby. And that doesn't include being on our feet all day cuz of work.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty that picture is so true.. I was talking to a friend of mine and I'm like "rolling over in bed has become an event, not only do I have a belly but I also have a size G on the cusp of H boobs to go with it.. I dunno how I don't topple over" lol!!!

Dobby I can understand that. Our peanut measured great during our anatomy scan, her legs even measured long. Hopefully that means she got the tall gene from my dad/grandpa ( 6'4 & 6'2 respectively) and she'll be taller then her momma (I'm 5'4).


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah my bean measured ahead in everything but femur (week behind). We're both shorties. But at my 28w 4d scan everything was measuring behind. I'm hoping she was just having trouble because he was being difficult, but I trust her skill. So now I'm worried


----------



## Mummafrog

Hello all :) sorry I've been on our little camping trip!

Wow our first birth, amazing :D welcome to the world little one <3

My ecg was normal and they released me about 1am. The ectopic beats have really calmed down as well, I think I was worrying about them and making it worse so everything seems okay now :)
32 weeks today! I have a growth scan tomorrow for no reason other than bmi and I'm unsure whether I want to go at the moment, I feel very confident that everything is okay and I'm getting a bit sick of all the constant extra tests they're putting on me. I'm still thinking about it. 

I'll either be going back to work when baby is about 2 months old so I can finish my degree end of January or waiting a few more months and finishing in July. The plan is currently to try and finish in January but we'll see, I'm not going to kill myself, I only get these months with this little baby once you know? Hubby is so supportive so we're just going to wait and see how we're coping come september/October time xx


----------



## lesondemavie

Gosh Dobby that is an odd schedule. I was 16, 20 (anatomy scan), 24, 28, 30, 32 (growth scan)... and moving forward it will be 34, 36 (ultrasound)... and then weekly appointments.

The 32 week ultrasound seems standard where I go mumma...although I wonder if I'm getting any extra monitoring bc of that "advanced maternal age" note that they put on my chart in April.

As for time off we actually get up to 4 weeks before and 12 weeks after (14 if you have a c-section) partially paid (55%). I'm planning to take off 11 days before and then the full 12 after. Partners/family can also take up to 6 weeks of paid family leave at 55% pay. DH is planning to maybe take off 8.5 weeks to get us through to January. The reason for that though is that his company will likely continue to pay him 100% for up to 3 months (at least that's what they've did for the guy who works directly under him). The only problem is that the guy who works under him is an idiot so there's really not a person who can take over DH's role at the company, so it may turn into a go in once a week and/or work from home one day a week.

With all that being said, regardless of state law I understand that if you feel your job is at risk then it would be hard to take what is due to you...definitely unfortunate. DH and I are both high up at small companies, and we've known our directors for over a decade. There's just a relationship/level of trust there that would be hard to replace, so we both feel completely secure in our employment. We may not be rolling in dough, but we're comfortable, respected, and happy...and I am very grateful for that.


----------



## Ellie Bean

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Congrats, Ellie. She's a cutie.
> 
> Did you expect to pop so early?

No ma'am was totally surprised. They ended up doing an induction at 37 weeks bc of high BP.


----------



## 808malia

If you don't mind me asking, how high was your BP? I have had borderline high BP through out this whole pregnancy and wondering if this might happen to me as well...


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I have trust with my new boss. She keeps to her word. I talked to her this morning about getting a sub recommendation. I'm going to try to get HR to let me take the first six weeks off. I'm going to have to lean on So financially with the pay cut =\. The disability pay is on $50/day plus whatever I get differential. Ugh. Oh well

Speaking of money I don't have I bought my travel system today and a car seat canopy. Used the $50 gift card from motherhood maternity and just paid the $17 shipping, about $8 less than the one i registered for at brus. And then used my 20% off coupon to get my Chicago bravo at $300 instead of $380. Still sitting on about $200 from my baby shower that I'm hoping to wait for my completion coupon and buy my bottles and ergo carrier. My big items were delivered and things are getting real. I can also see movement from the outside daily now :)


----------



## 808malia

I hear ya! My house is full of boxes of baby stuff!!! So much stuff... Where will I put it all??? LOL!:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I have zero space =\. I need to start getting rid of shit


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm excited about our shower this weekend.. then we can finally finish the nursery and get whatever on our registry that wasn't purchased.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Just a few days until the weekend!


----------



## Weebles

Glad to hear I'm not the only one with too many boxes. I feel like we are moving there are so many! I've been getting rid of things left and right too, It feels good but it's like, I had no idea we had so much stuff, where's the baby gunna go??

I hope your shower is amazing Gagrl!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thank you ladies.. the last two weeks have been so stressful with moving and everything else. We finally splurged and hired a lady to clean the house today and it was such a relief coming home to a freshly cleaned house. We are about 85% moved now so not too much to go. The new place is still overwhelming with all the boxes and stuff that need to be unpacked and the fact we are waiting to put the carpet and wood flooring in the two rooms but it's slowly getting there and I'm very happy about that.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm glad you hired someone!!! I've thought about it but I'm just so broke lol. 85% is really high! Hang in there and keep doing a bit at a time.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> I'm glad you hired someone!!! I've thought about it but I'm just so broke lol. 85% is really high! Hang in there and keep doing a bit at a time.

Surprisingly she only charged us $150 for the entire 2800sq ft. So with it to me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nice! I don't have a spare $150 haha SO does but I'm not about to ask him for poo. We've been sniping at each other all day. Mostly because he is pissing me off.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Nice! I don't have a spare $150 haha SO does but I'm not about to ask him for poo. We've been sniping at each other all day. Mostly because he is pissing me off.

That's always such a hard situation.. dh thankfully is very supportive of me being a SAHM if I really want to be. I know it might be a little tight financial wise but my current job is just not worth the stress of me going back. Im the accounts receivable manager for four for-profit pharmacies... And there is no room for advancement and pay is crappy.. being home with my daughter is so much more important to me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I hear you. I'm glad it worked out that you could SAH :). My mom sold her business and became a SAHM with the twins, and it was really nice. Her working was lovely too because she owned a business right across the street from the temple. And my grandfather lived with us so he took care of us. Good times.


----------



## 808malia

Well, I'm off to pick up the last minute items for my baby shower tomorrow! I'll try to post some pics when I get a chance:happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Have fun Malia!

Taking advantage of all the Memorial Day sales. Used my gift cards to get my ergobaby carrier :). Used a 20% off coupon to get an arm's reach cosleeper (which totally pissed SO off because he cannot logically understand why I need a crib, a cosleeper/bassinet, and a pack n play :rofl:). Bought my avent natural bottles from Amazon since they were like save 40% with free one day prime shipping. I still have my work shower (little birdie mentioned $50 target card headed my way) and some gift returns here and there, but so crazy that all I need are the safety stuff and first aid and to find a place for everything.


----------



## 808malia

Ha! my husband said the same thing "why do you need a crib, bassinet, and pack and play" lol! Cause I do!:haha:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby it really sounds like you're getting this together... That's so exciting. 

Dh and I celebrated our five year wedding anniversary today. My mom and step dad are in town for our shower and they took us out to a very expensive and very good dinner. I'm so thankful for them. I'll post pictures tomorrow from the shower.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Enjoy your showers this weekend, ladies. :)

BD and I have an all day (9:30am-4:30pm) prenatal class tomorrow. I'm excited and I hope we learn a lot of good stuff.

We also started looking at cars for him yesterday. He only had time to test drive 1 (a Mazda 3), but it's a start. Before we went to a dealership though, we got dinner and he started talking baby names again. I had come across a list of the top 25 boys names for 2016 and was reading that out, just for fun. He said that a few weren't bad. He found a list of unique and modern names and was reading those out too. However, half way through our discussion, I realized the names he was commenting on were not middle name considerations; they were first names he liked. *sigh* I thought we were passed this. I WILL fight him tooth and nail to name this baby Alex UNLESS the baby REALLY looks like a Matthew. I asked him if he'd like the name more if it wasn't almost the same as a manager he's not a huge fan of at work (Alek) and/or if one of the rookies on the Leafs hockey team was named Alex and he said probably. He also said that Alexander just seems like a lot of syllables, but I pointed out that we wouldn't be calling him that on a daily basis. I'm definitely gonna have to lay things out for him ASAP and make sure he understands where I'm coming from with my name choices. Oh, and I showed him the list of options I posted in the Baby Names forum. He apparently doesn't care if the baby ends up with his first or middle name, or if it gets his late grandpa's name, but his mom might appreciate it. Sometimes, it feels like it's 3 steps forward and 2 steps back.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Gag! Congrats on your anniversary! That was nice if your parents. Hope it was yummy! Can't wait to see pics!

Malia I'm so glad it's not just me. I was starting to think maybe he has a point and it was overkill


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty sorry the name stuff is obnoxious. Misery loves company, it took us like 15 weeks to sort it out. Sounds especially aggravating because he doesn't seem to have an opinion with a basis, just an opinion, where you have legitimate reasons for wanting your names. Hope you two reach a compromise soon :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Sorry you're not having much luck with names Pretty. We've now given up even looking at names until bubs arrives.

Good luck with the showers this weekend ladies! 

Happy anniversary gagr! 

Dobby, it's definitely not overkill. We have a crib for our room, a cotbed in the nursery, a Moses basket for downstairs so I will have somewhere safe to place baby down while I cook etc. We also have a travel cot for when baby stays at my parents, or we go away. The Moses basket is the only thing I didn't have last time, but we also didn't have a houseful of toys, and a DD that is likely to wake the baby on occasion. 

I finally got around to digging out my birthing ball this week so am currently sat bouncing. I think I'll start doing some spinning babies exercises from this week too as DD flipped back to back just before I went into labour last time and I'd really like to avoid that happening again if possible. At the moment baby keeps switching between head down and transverse, but that's quite common with second and subsequent babies as they have more room to turn.


----------



## Ellie Bean

808malia said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how high was your BP? I have had borderline high BP through out this whole pregnancy and wondering if this might happen to me as well...

.


----------



## Ellie Bean

808malia said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how high was your BP? I have had borderline high BP through out this whole pregnancy and wondering if this might happen to me as well...

It wasn't terrible, 140s/90s. But I was also really swollen and had boarderline preeclampsia. And when I checked in I was already 3cm dilated and 50% effaced and having contractions every 10 min or so.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Here are my thoughts regarding crib bassinet and pack n play just from my experience with our first baby... my son didn't use a crib until he was 12 months old totally could've saved that money and got crib later. Second we never used the bassinet I would recommend getting a rock n play instead so much better than the bassinet and the baby can sleep in it way longer. Third definitely get the pack n play you'll use it a ton! Our son used the rock n play until he was like 7-9 months old and it was great bc takes up hardly any space in our room and folds up smaller. Also the rock n play keeps baby's head slightly elevated so less of a chance of having reflux issues.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly thanks!!

Pretty I'm sorry you guys are still not agreeing on the name. Hopefully you can come to some kind of compromise soon. 

Dobby I don't think that's overkill but again I'm a FTM lol..

I don't mean for this to come off coincided at all but I wanted to brag on my girlfriends who are helping throw the shower.. one of them sent me this picture last night and I'm over the moon LOL. Growing up I never had any real girlfriends and was billied a lot so I'm very thankful as an adult I have created real friendships.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0463.jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Weebles

Gagrl, Maria, I hope your showers today are tons of fun!

Gagrl, I get it. I'm at such a different point in my life. With my son no one threw me a shower, it's always kind of hurt. This time I'll be having two (so still one to go) and that was not my idea at all. It's not about the things, it's about the support and knowing you have people in your life who care is an amazing blessing. 

Pretty, I was not with my sons BD when I found out I was pregnant, we had a very short "relationship". We did end up,getting married (also briefly ._. that's another story) but at the time of his birth we were not together. He wanted to name my son Skylar and while some people out there may like that name it is not my taste at all. He had his whole family come in to intimidate me, it was awful. Luckily a nurse came in, she kicked them out and didn't let them come back. She told me I could name my son Britney Spears if that was what I wanted to do. He has the name I chose for him, the one I loved. It's 100% up to you what your child's name is. 100% He's not your husband. He's not your boyfriend. And because of that any consideration you give to his feelings on the matter is a curtesy. I fully support you naming your son Alex. 

Dobby, I got so frustraited trying to figure out which cosleeper to go with I just ended up passing on it all together. I'm putting the pack and play next to my bed. I've got friends and coworkers who have done the same so if it ends up not working I'll make the purchase after she's here and I have a better idea of what I need/want.


----------



## DobbyForever

Girly what do you do on the ball? I sat on mine and rolled in circles, A went nuts kicking after lols. But I don't know what I'm actually supposed to be doing

Ty ladies! I think if I was single story just two would be fine, but it's the idea of not having a changer or place to set him down downstairs that makes me need a third. I actually almost got two pack n plays so I wouldn't have to cart one between my house and my mom's lol. I do that with my dog stuff. They both have feeders and crates and toys and beds at my mom's so I just pack food. Used to take 20m to get everything in the car. My mom did bassinet to bedsharing and my cousin did pack n play to bedsharing, but tbh they did that as a lack of space and money. I saw the SNOO and told SO I thought it was stupid it cost $1200 and he hands me his credit card and said if that's the safest bassinet in the world and you want it then buy it. I declined on multiple principles. I wanted to say can you just give me $1200 in cash lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Weebles I get what you mean. I love the things but I never imagined so many people cared enough to show up :). I'm glad you're getting two this time :)

I agree I spent days looking and each one has a different problem and is so expensive. But I let the coupon decide for me haha if it could use the 20% off then I got it :rofl:


----------



## Catalyst

Elli bien congratulations on your LO :) 

Been reading and cathching up.

I envy you all a litle about having showers, firstly they are not common here where I live but geting more frequent and also I dont have many friends and no relatives where I live so. My mum knits and has made so cute outfits and a owlbags (if I translate it directly not sure if it is called that in english) and her sister has knittet something too. Oh and this old woman who is my dads friends mother (must be about or over eighty) sent us some knitted stuff, said she didnt knowus but it is so special to have twins :)

Here you get 3 months, daddy 3 months and 3 months together to either split or for one parent to take, usualy the mother does. You get 80% of your pay each month if you have been working full time with a roof of almost 5000dollars. HAving twins we get 3 more months. Since I am/was a student I have to have been in full school for xperiod of time and finish x credits. Then I get a students maternity pay, 1620 dollars before tax, so not much. But I think we will get by. Now most ppl try to prolong their maternity leave, like if you take 6 months at 80% of your pay some devide it over 9 months and many over 12 months and the % of your pay lessens. I can not due that since I am taking students maternity leave but I will be 9months off, and maby more (without pay then) cause I am not optimistic I get a daycare right away. 

We have not decited on names yet, hardly talked about it. We are so blank.. the name we wanted for a girl we had more than 5 years ago at my last pregnancy, had a boy. But since then his sisters daughter had a girl, named her that name but she died at two months old from SIDS, then his brother named his litle girl that name, she will soon be 3 years old and a relative of mine adopted twins 3 months ago and gave the girl that name. So that name is off. And We have thought of our mothers names but my DH does not like my mothers name haha, it is.. heavy name, kind of uniqe and I get it. But then we have nothing haha and I am 35 weeks pg today!! 50% of twins are born before week 37 and most between 36 and 37 so it is geting close!!

Ohh and I have not had a car for almost 3 weeks! taking thebus and walking, more than I was used to before I even got pg! and this heavily pg!! I walk to the daycare that is thankfully near butit is like 7 min walk away or so when not pg. I get at least 1-2 contractions on each way but still, I feel the walk is doing me good. But somedays when it is busy like I got to my school, have to walk from the bus stop up a hill, then go home, walk to the daycare and pick my son up, take a bus to get him to speechtherapy (mostly the r´s he isnt geting right) and then walking for almost 10 min to the bus stop to get home. OR taking bus to the hospital for my checkup then walking 1km downtown to get to the bus stop to get home and had to go more places after that. We have been looking for cars for months, tried so many, just missed some (sold just before we made an offer or something like that) or like one time most of the car dealerships are in the capital (this is a small country of just 300 thousand ppl) and there was this car we thought might be what we needed and would fit (4 carseats! two first ones and two highbackboosters) DH asked everything he could like if there was something broke or needed fixing or something. No nothing, the man at the dealership always just answered some of the questions not all so DH had to repeat them and stuff. Well he gets in the trouble of geting a lift to the capital (4-5 hour drive) and then stay at a friends house (who is splitting up with his girlfriend and things are weird) and the next day goes to try it out... he can feel instantly there is something off, gets him to this garage who does sales checks on cars, gets a list of things wrong with it, goes to a nother garage and gets an estimate of repair cost.. almost 6thousand dollars cost! My DH was furious, said no thank you and was so pissed cause he didnt want to leave me alone with the boys that long, twins can come anyday now. He staied two nights more and checked out other cars, one the owner lived in another town close by and didnt show up, two were in a garage geting fixed and some days til ready and he didnt want to wait longer, wanted to get back home to me.. and so on...
We now have a car in mind, in the capital. He got his friend to test drive it and he liked it, we have test driven a similar car and liked it and the dealership is willing to take it for us at eight a clock on monday to this special garage that does sales checks even though their dealership doesnt open untill 10. And if that comes out ok or nothing big DH will try make a quick trip there and buy it.
Here is a pic of the car:
https://www.bilasolur.is/CarImage.aspx?s=3&c=241285&p=120103&w=1280

Sorry about the rant! But about the pregnancy! :D
I still have carpal tunnel, it is geting worse. I also have some welling, not major butstill and have to be careful what I do or it gets worse. We had extra scan last monday and everything looked good, good flow through the umbilical cord, good amount of amniotic fluid with both, nothing that says the bigger one is taking from the smaller one. So next monday I get another growth scan to see if the smaller one is growing or not. Fingers crossed she is!! 
We have done bit of prepping this past week, washed cloths and put away, bought dipers and wipes, started packing my hospital bag, put the crib up in our room and so on. Some left to do but it is geting close to done :)
The boys are so excited about the twins, ask alot when they will be here, rub and hug my bump, talk and sing to it and so on.
Except from the carpal tunnel and swelling I am feeling good, in good spirit :) feeling more and more pregnant though haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag btw omg I freaking love that fruit baby basket!!!!

Cat you go momma! Productive! Hope things work out with the car. And eee so exciting your twins are weeks away. So cute your boys are excited :). I noticed when I taught second I had at least one kid I had pulled for speech because of r sounds each year. They usually work it out though with ST so hopefully the ST is helping


----------



## Girly922

Dobby, I bounce on my ball quite a bit as I find it helps my hips. You can also do pelvic tilts both sitting on it, or laying across it to help bring baby into optimum position. At this point, a lot of it is sitting on it to keep your hips and back in a good posture to reduce back aches.


----------



## lesondemavie

Happy showers to those celebrating!

I just have the crib and pack'n'play. Baby will not sleep in our room for various reasons. I was lucky enough to get a pack'n'play from my best friend as a hand-me-down.

I'm stocking up on baby clothes with my 25% discount on amazon. Limited selection, but plenty of good options. I have a bunch of hand-me-downs, but they're all larger sizes. I'm thinking layers for a summer baby depending on a/c etc. So short-sleeve onesies and a few little jackets. Does that sound right?


----------



## Weebles

I can't imagine jackets on a newborn but that's just me! i have both long and short sleeve onsies but also some little leggings. I think I'm leaning more towards leggings over jackets. Little socks and hats that probably won't stay on.. And receiving blankets. They count as a layer too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Leso do you mind sharing why not? I asked about it when I first fell and got the wrath of God from the majority of people. I'm really concerned about this room sharing situation. But the only kids I know who didn't share were my twin brothers and they shared a room. Idk if you'd rather pm I understand 

I live in Cali so I agree jackets outside of winter seems so odd to me. But if you're making the house that cold then yeah. Most babies I know just did a diaper and short sleeve onesie, don't even bother with pants. Dance off pants off! Lol obviously pants/shorts for leaving the house though

Also is their discount 25% off?! Is that on top of everything that seems to be on sale? My bottles were like 4 for the price of 2 elsewhere and my tub was $15 cheaper than BRUS.


----------



## second.time

Right now we have the crib in our room, really close to our bed. I'm still anxious about it because bed-sharing worked so well with our older son and this will be an adjustment. But after reading more research about bed-sharing, especially with a 4-year-old who still crawls into bed with us in the middle of the night, I'm really committed to helping this little one sleep in a crib instead. Even if it's tough.

I also have a podster (like a soft, slightly elevated pillow lounger) for the baby's early months. It's more portable than the Rock-N-Play so I figure I can put it in the bathroom when I shower, etc., more easily than dragging the cradle. But the Rock-N-Play was one of the most-used items with my older son! A really convenient place to put him. He did nap in it frequently but I've read conflicting research about using it for overnight sleep, even though a lot of people seem to do it, so I'm hoping the crib works out. 

Really having a nice safe place to put the baby when he/she's little is so useful. I also feel weird sometimes for having a lounger, a cradle, and a crib, but whenever you want some hands-free time, you'll be grateful for those items. 

As for jackets, we layered a lot with my son. I have a tiny teddy bear cardigan of his that I love. Newborns do get cold a LOT easier than adults, so if you live in a balmy climate or have the AC on full-blast, lightweight jackets could work even in the summer. It's nearing 100 here so ... maybe no cardigans for my baby.


----------



## lesondemavie

I don't mind sharing at all. There are lots of reasons. First, we have two cats that sleep with us, and we're not willing to kick them out. I want to be able to close the door to the nursery with a monitor on so they don't bother baby. Second, I feel like my anxiety would just be too high with the baby in the room and I'd be constantly checking and bothering the baby and possibly disrupting sleep more than necessary. This way I can check the monitor as needed without bothering baby. We are going to get a monitor that also tracks breathing. Last, I want to condition the crib and room as where baby sleeps at night from the get go. I'm sure the transition goes fine most of the time, but doing what I do I get to see what happens when it doesn't and it's just not worth the stress to me. On a personal level, I barely like sharing my bed with DH :haha:. I won't mind morning cuddles or staying with us if sick when baby is older, but I want to establish that as an exception not the rule. One of my friends says I'll want baby near for night feedings, but I'm pretty sure my motivation is strong enough to make walking over to the next room worth it. My other friend is constantly waking up in a panic thinking she fell asleep with her baby next to her instead of safely in the cosleeper. I figure I can avoid that if I don't feed in bed. The further into pregnancy I get, the more reasons I come up with. Then again this could all go out the window once baby is here...I don't think it will, but never say never.

The 25% off is a limited time registry offer just for select baby clothes. The rest is just 15% off items sold and shipped by amazon. That's off of whatever the price currently is, but amazon doesn't really do coupons etc so it's not combined with another discount or anything. That being said, when I compare prices of items between target and amazon, amazon is usually already cheaper. We're going to wait to use the 15% off on everything else so that my husband doesn't die from the stress of us going over budget this month. He's so funny. The money is there...we can spend it now and save it later or save it now and spend it later. I'd rather get it done, but he's pretty rigid about our monthly budget.

It will be in the 80s-90s here, but our house stays pretty cool even without a/c. I figure in the house breathable Muslim swaddles and such will do. I'm more wondering about out at stores etc. I'll stick mostly with short-sleeved onesies, definitely no long sleeve, and then maybe have a few options for when we are in environments with cool air. Thanks!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm trying to catch up.. I missed a lot. Our shower went so well today and we are humbled and overwhelmed in the love princess got. It's amazing how much we received for her today and how many people came to celebrate. The food was delicious and weather held out. Over all it was so much more than I ever imagined.


----------



## Weebles

So glad your shower went well Gagrl! 

Hubby is currently fixing up the nursery. We have old plaster walls and he's going to make them look much nicer.. It's a lot of work though. I didn't know I was signing him up for such a project!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag yay for a wonderful shower!

Weebles lol well when he's done I'm sure he'll be happy to know he did that :)

Afm had a headache at brus when they tried to give me a busted box for my ergo so I sent them a lengthy email and hopefully picking up a less ridiculous one tomorrow from the other local store. But my avent bottles are here :)


----------



## Weebles

I think he will too Dobby! He's still sanding and patching though... I thought for sure he'd paint today. 

I hope you get a carrier that's not damaged tomorrow. I had a lot of stress with the crib mattress I ordered... They sent me a twin.. I had to argue with the delivery guy over the return label because of course the weight was different. We're too pregnant to be dealing with this kind of stress, lol!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thank you, Weebles. I will say that BD and his fam are far less pushy than it seems like your BD was. A small part of me feels like it's a bit of a dick move to put my foot down like that, but you do make some good points about him not being a proper SO. Between Jared Fogle and Jared Kushner, I can see how now would not be a good time to give a child that name, even if it's a middle name. So, I'd be willing to compromise on that. I also recently found out that changing (or adding) a last name is not too difficult a process, so it makes me feel more comfortable just giving Alex my last name while BD and I discuss our possible future together. (And he recently mentioned Ryan as an option he'd be ok with, but one of his cousins already named her son Ryan like 11 years ago. What's wrong with men? -.- lol)

But anywho, we had our prenatal class yesterday. A bunch of stuff I already knew, but it was nice to have a lengthier info session. We got to practice some birth massage techniques and I got some good info on breastfeeding. BD said even during the times when he had to actually participate, he felt kinda useless. But I guess most guys kinda feel like that when birth is really a "mom and baby show". It was nice to have him there though. And we were both cracking stupid jokes. We might be just over and just under 30, but we're still totally dumb teenagers. lol

As for furniture, we have a crib and change table waiting for us at BD's mom's house (over an hour away), but that's it. We'll have to see what we get from the shower.


----------



## Weebles

This is just my opinion but I think Alex Ryan sounds nice and maybe a good way to compromise in your situation is to give him a larger say with the middle name. It's what my husband and I ended up doing and it worked out really really well. Actually I suggested both names but chose the middle solely for him and his mother and he was just so happy with it that he began to love a first name he was only okay with before. BD might end up feeling the same and sharing a middle name with a cousin isn't such a big deal. You would both end up with a say. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I think compromising on the middle is an excellent idea. I'm naming my son Aiden even though my cousin named her son Aiden. I give zero s*. She lives in a different state and I see her like once every five years. And I agree, sharing a middle is far less odd than sharing a first. But I'm very honey badger don't give a f* when it comes to naming my kid what I want lol. I agree Alex Ryan has a nice ring so does Alexander Ryan. Oh besides doing the graduation voice, I yell it like I'm pissed lol cuz the full name tends to come out when you're mad and you don't want to get tongue tied in the moment :rofl:

Glad birthing class went well! Laughter is good :)

I dunno that you really need much more, especially if the changer is also a dresser.


----------



## Weebles

Omg Dobby, I do the same thing! I've yelled out my daughter's first and middle name in the same tone I use when I'm angry with my son! Poor baby, she can hear me now, lol!


----------



## Mummafrog

Helloo :) 
My mummy took my little girl away this weekend for two whole nights! It has been weird but lovely to spend some time with SO. We have blown up our birth pool and tested the taps and it's all working well. We also moved little girl's room around and raised her bed and some other bits so it's a bigger girl's room now hehe. She's about to turn 3 and has suddenly stopped having accidents so no more nappies (except at night of course) and also she very happily made the choice to give her dummies to the dummy fairy for other babies and got a nice gift.
So no dummies, no nappies, higher bed, she is growing up so fast and has definitely gone through a leap. These were things I was hoping would happen before baby came but I like to let her make her own choices where I can, so I'm really pleased.
We've got her a kids camera for her birthday and we're thinking of taking her to peppa pig world :D 

I'm also having my first cup or raspberry leaf tea right now! I've got proper pure organic leaves this time and bought myself a tea strainer which makes me feel very posh ;) We might start practicing spinning babies techniques tonight too. I'm starting to feel so excited and calm too. And I finally feel confident that I know her movement pattern. She's getting so many hiccups at the moment! My girl was the same haha. 

I've received word that I might have to change the hospital trust that I'm getting my care from due to new insurance problems for home births and like you have to be looked after by the home birth team who cover your 'catchment area' so might have to rebook with a new team so that's a bit shit at this late stage but I'm realising as long as I get to try my home birth I don't give a monkeys!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ya, letting him be more involved with the middle name(s) selection would probably be a good thing. I just want to make sure they're names that mean something to someone. Jared Ewing would mean something to my mom cuz Jared is a name she really liked and Ewing was her maiden name. If BD thinks his mom would appreciate the name John (but hopefully Jonathan) for her late father, then I could be ok with Alexander John/Jonathan Ewing [last name]. BD has a first cousin named John, but I'm sure that's cuz of their grandpa, so I don't mind "sharing the name" if that's the case. But if he has a different middle name he'd really like, I'm open to hearing about it if he can plead a good case.

All that being said, he knows if/when we have a girl, she's gonna be Emma. I have a first cousin twice removed named Emma, who I've literally met twice, so I don't foresee that being an issue. lol

Dobby - The change table is not a dresser. I was just gonna get one of those short, but wide 3-drawer plastic dressers from WalMart. And then one drawer will be for onesises, one for pants, and one for sleepers and socks or whatever. His clothing will be tiny, so it won't take up much space. Plus, if he's gonna be spending his first several months in my room, I don't need some massive dresser taking up space. We're hoping for a pack and play for BD's place though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo yeah their clothes are tiny. A pack n play would be nice. I'd suggest some stores but dunno they translate overseas. Like Burlington coat factory over here sells the graco pnp cheaper than even target. I'm lucky a high end kids consignment store is down the street. They had a beautiful condition halo swivel (msrp around $240) for $130 but I hate the lights and sounds and am happy with my arm's reach decision. They had a chicco bravo toddler stroller in pristine condition for $100. They always have a wall of pnps for $20-50 depending what model, which is so much better than the $100-150 new. And they only take items that are gently used/nice condition. I'm looking forward to selling my stuff to them. It'll be nice to get something back even if it's not much.

As for furniture, I invested in things that grow with him. And by I, I mean my family lol. Like his crib is convertible from crib to toddler to full size bed and his changer/dresser the top comes off to just be a dresser. It was a pricey upfront cost (just keep eyes out for sales) but I won't have to buy him new furniture and I get 10% back on a gift card to brus/trus.

Did he have a reason for Ryan or just because? I do still like AJ, not that my opinion matters lol


----------



## Catalyst

Talk about names on relativse :)
My husband and his siblings, him, his brother and two sisters have 11 kids (almost 13) and of them are 8 of them boys. My fatherinlaws first name is Atli, middle Dennis and my DH grandfathers first name was Einar. So my sisterinlaw has a son (17) names Atli Fannar and another that is named Einar Línberg (5), My brotherinlaw has a son named Atli Dennis (7), another named Andri Fannar and our sons are named Arnþór Einar (8) and Sigurður Atli (5). So we do not have a big imagination it seems in naming our kids haha :) some of them live in the same town, and we meet alot.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cat omg I love it. Reminds me of the big fat Greek wedding scene
https://youtu.be/_dyujnqFuBo


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I dunno. He seems to like shorter, simpler names. A decent amount of family members on both sides of his family have shorter names. He also just told a friend/coworker that we're expecting and the friend joked that Ryan (his name) is a good name. It seems like he had no preferences to begin with, but if he reads or hears a name that he likes, it sorta sticks in his head.


----------



## Weebles

DH has the nursery all ready to prime and paint! It was so much work, basically it was an office/junk room before. It was exhausting hauling everything out, getting rid things, and he's spent days making repairs to the plaster. Originally I really wanted drywall put in but I suppose now that he's smoothed it all out it has a certain charm and will look nice with fresh paint. I'm also excited about getting the furniture set up this coming weekend. No more large obstructive boxes taking over my living room!!

I'm getting nervous about labor. Not that I wasn't nervous before, it's just getting closer and closer. I know once it starts I'll just have to let my body do its thing but until then... And is anyone freaking out about having a baby?? Like a real live tiny human.

And I shit you not, I'm not terribly certain if my water just broke or if I peed my pants a little. I just went and used the bathroom, cleaned up, and now I'm going to sit here wrapped up in a towel and see what happens after I finish my coffee,,.


----------



## second.time

Whoa, weebles! Well if your water did break, I hope it's the start of a positive labor experience. 

I'm getting impatient to have the baby here but also nervous about labor and how we'll adjust from a one-kid household to a two-kid household. I had a more active day yesterday than I've had in a while (I made a point of taking a brisk walk) and last night and today I'm getting pretty strong BH. I don't want the baby to come just yet, though. My mom isn't even planning on coming to help us out until July 1st.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I feel you on the labour thing, Weebles. Every morning, when I'm dragging my ass outta bed for work, I think to myself "How am I gonna get through this? What have I gotten myself into?" But this is literally my main goal in life: to be a mom, and it's gonna happen so soon. Just gotta relax and remind myself it'll only be one painful day for the best thing ever.

Anywho, I bought a couple tankini tops over the weekend. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1496010821641_edit.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Weebles

Whelp, I've been admitted to labor and delivery. They're hoping things won't progress for 24 hours so I can get the second steroid shot for her lungs. Ideally hoping for 48+ because if I can make it to the stroke of midnight Friday she won't have to be seen by the NICU at all. Keeping my fingers crossed. So not ready!!! Thought for sure we had more time!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Weebles said:


> Whelp, I've been admitted to labor and delivery. They're hoping things won't progress for 24 hours so I can get the second steroid shot for her lungs. Ideally hoping for 48+ because if I can make it to the stroke of midnight Friday she won't have to be seen by the NICU at all. Keeping my fingers crossed. So not ready!!! Thought for sure we had more time!

Ahh oh my goodness.. praying she can wait until Friday! I can't believe you're going to be holding your little one in less than four days...


----------



## second.time

Weebles said:


> Whelp, I've been admitted to labor and delivery. They're hoping things won't progress for 24 hours so I can get the second steroid shot for her lungs. Ideally hoping for 48+ because if I can make it to the stroke of midnight Friday she won't have to be seen by the NICU at all. Keeping my fingers crossed. So not ready!!! Thought for sure we had more time!

Oh my goodness!!! That's both exciting and, I'm sure, a little overwhelming. Here's hoping your little one holds on until Friday and that you have a great experience! Hoping for a happy and healthy delivery!


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh my gosh weebles! Good luck! My husband's cousin's wife just delivered their baby this weekend at 36 weeks. I just can't believe it. Our EDDs were just two weeks apart and she already had her baby in her arms! I can't imagine having Charlie in two weeks. As much as I want to fast forward to that moment, there is so much else I want to do to prepare, and I'm really hoping baby holds on until July when I'm off of work already.


----------



## Girly922

Good luck weebles! I hope she stays put a bit longer so she can avoid NICU


----------



## Maries_s

Good luck weebles. If it help to ease your mind, my DD came at 35w5d exactly and she was perfectly fine thanks God and we didn't do any steroids shots.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Weebles!


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh my goodness weebles we weren't expecting this! Bless you it must be quite a shock. I'll be thinking of you and sending love <3 whatever happens you and baby will be a great team and manage, take it as it comes and ask people for help if you need anything x 

I have an exam at 38 weeks, starting to wonder if I'll actually make it :p


----------



## 808malia

Oh my goodness weebles!!! Good luck and keep us posted:happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Weebles hoping she avoids nicu and gets that second shot. Fxed for a smooth delivery

Mumma aww I hope you do make it to your exam

Pretty nice tops

Afm changer is mostly assembled. SO put a piece in backwards so he's going to fix it this weekend. Also have several boxes and having them around is making SO really anxious and lashing out. Got my official maternity leave paperwork today. Gah. Only bright side is it looks like I'll be out until bubs is almost 9 weeks since the leave starts the first day of school :). So if he comes on time or early then I'll pull in 4.5 weeks + the 6 I plan to take off :). Which makes me so much less anxious than leaving him at 6weeks at daycare. I can take up to 45 school days on differential then up to 12 unpaid. But I just saw their sub rate is $230! Idk what my daily rate is but my last job it was only $350ish and I make roughly the same amount T-T. I just want to pay my mortgage T-T but yeah I'm allowed off September and October but need to be back November


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

OMG Weebles, good luck and check in when you can!! I know we are all thinking of you!

Pretty - My DH fell asleep during the breathing exercises, like literally started to snore. So I think men typically feel a little useless in all of this labor stuff. I am putting a list together for him on what to do while I am going through everything. For example, I do not want to see him on his phone. If he needs to use it go to the other room. I can only imagine me having a contraction and him checking his baseball fantasy team! lol

So happy everyone's showers were great this weekend and everything is coming along for everyone.

I have not done anything for baby yet. The only items I have are the car seat and stroller. 

Let's hope he doesn't come early!! 

On a happy note, I only have 3 more weeks of work left! Yippeee!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry jealous! I have 12 and I'm so over work lol. I can't imagine having to work up to my due date! So lucky I'm having a summer baby.

Also lol at the fantasy baseball


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Dobby - You aren't going to take the 4 weeks before your due date? I thought that was CA law?


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope. You can only take it off with a doctor's note for medical necessity. My job says your leave starts the day, or near the day, of your due date. Only exceptions for earlier is with doctor's recommendation. But I'm a teacher. So our school year ends 6/15 and doesn't pick up again until 8/30, so works out for me stopping around 34 weeks :). Plus, the start with your sick/paid leave so the longer you wait to be out the better you are financially. You get differential pay plus $50/day if you apply for disability. Which doesn't amount to much.


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby your doctor would totally write the note for you to take off before your EDD. I've had staff and coworkers take off weeks before their EDD per a doctor's note without it being medically necessary. I'm going to ask mine for the letter effective 7/1 at my appointment this week. The pay thing is true though. You won't make as much the second you take leave. With summer though it sounds like you'll be off just as long as the rest of us if you can take September and October off. I'm taking 12 weeks between disability and PFL and that takes me mid-October if baby comes on time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. I would have worked up until due both for pay and security (first year at this school on a temp contract). Most of friends who are teachers work until their due date. But I am THRILLED to not work after 34 weeks. The downside is my job keeps me moving and active so I'm afraid summer will hit and getting myself up and walking will be hard :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Since I'm not going back after leave in planning on working until my water breaks or my doctor tells me enough is enough.. about 7 more weeks to go!! Hubby and I are narrowing down car seats/ strollers in the next week so we can order it and get in installed asap. We are all in the home stretch how ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! I pretty much went love at first push with my travel system haha. It gets here Friday I think. Eeee


----------



## Weebles

Thank you all for the well wishes! I'm just chilling, bored really.. contractions are few and far between. Only update is I will likely be induced tomorrow morning as the are more concerned with infection from my waters going early than they are with her not being quite 36 weeks. It seems so surreal!

I'm so glad we have the car seat. I got the Chico bravo travel system, raspberry and navy. We didn't have time to install it before we left for l&d (in retrospect we had time, lol) but it's in the back seat of my car. With my son I didn't even have a car seat yet and had no one to get one for me. I ended up having to leave him in the nursery to go shopping, I'm pretty sure the nurses were making bets on if I was abandoning him. Go buy your car seats!! None of our furniture for the baby is set up either but my wonderful MIL bought me a bassinet which is waiting for us when we all go home. 

US maternity leave is the pits, ugh!! But I'm a little jealous you get some time off before you're due that won't cut into your leave Dobby. Perks of being a teacher!


----------



## DobbyForever

Teacher perks for real

I hope everything goes smoothly with the induction so crazy you'll be holding your baby soon!

I also got the bravo system but in Orion (greys and blacks). Little nervous about it sitting on my porch =\. Forgot to set it to ship to the FedEx down the street. But I need a car to put it in lol not lol. Still waiting on my check from being rear ended at 8 weeks! About to cave and ask my mom to front me the money :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

We are pretty set on the Doona travel system and find it at bed bath and beyond for a great price. The only downside is she'll outgrow it at 35lbs but honestly we can worry about that then. 

I also like the recaro 525 performance system if we stray from the Doona. We ended up with about $500 in money from the shower so well be using that to buy the car seat/stroller.


----------



## Maries_s

Weebles: I'm glad they are taking good care of you. 

I'm happy to be so close to 35w. I'm very uncomfortable and getting a couple of painful contractions at night so for me I think I'm very close. 
We got the Chicco keyfit and Chicco bravo for 2 stroller since I'm going to have two under two. I was planning to use the crib right away but decided to order the arms reach co-sleeper (it suppose to arrive tomorrow). All cloth diapers are prep and ready to use, hospital bag, baby hospital bag and baby's clothes washed.


----------



## Mummafrog

Wow weebles I can't wait to see this beautiful baby of yours <3 Yeah I'd resist induction for several things but waters breaking early and risk of infection I personally think is a time to get baby earthside. So very exciting! You'll do just fine with a bassinet and car seat, the truth is you don't need much else at first ;)

I feel a bit left out, we don't buy travel systems hehe. But I have my beautiful new baby carrier called the Izmi baby in teal that I can't wait to try and my neighbour is also giving me her beautiful and very expensive wrap and is going to teach me how to wrap my newborn and I can't wait. Saw a mummy with a wrapped newborn in the park today and I just about melted!

But my baby brain did make me miss a study day today that I paid loads of money for, gutted :( still having a lovely day with hubby and dd.


----------



## Girly922

We've got an icandy that we had with DD but I'm honestly not sure how much use it'll get this time either. I pretty much wore DD everywhere, and I plan to wear this baby from birth. We're wrappers too mumma ;) My stash is a little bit high end, but I blame that on admining for a high end brand. :haha: 

We will also be using the car seat we used with DD as it is still in date and in good condition. I do want to buy the isofix base for it this time though. That's our only real big spend for this baby. 

I can't believe how close we're all getting. I keep thinking it's still ages away yet, and in reality I could have another 9 weeks to go as I'm convinced I'll go overdue again, and end up with an August baby. Lol.


----------



## lesondemavie

Hope all is well this morning weebles! 

We ended up with the babytrend expedition jogger. We have dirt roads and no side walks around here, so I'll be baby wearing at first on walks, but I want to get back to running just as soon as I can. I'll just have to drive a short distance to get to a surface where the jogger will work. My SIL saw the box and mentioned that she had the same one and loves it.

So many people with early babies this month! My friend had her baby early via c-section due to placenta previa, my photographer was induced early due to complications, DH's cousin's wife just had her baby at 36 weeks, and now our two early babes in here too! DH's sister was induced early July last year bc her baby wasn't growing. It totally has my wheels turning. I never considered baby coming that early! Just received my 34 week update and it recommended getting the car seat set up before hitting 35 weeks, so I think we'll do that on Monday. I guess it's true though. Even though it feels like there's so much left to do, you really just need the car seat and a place for baby to sleep to start. Guess DH would be running out to by a crib mattress for us if baby came too early :haha:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I don't have a car seat or travel system or anything yet. And none of those have been purchased yet, according to my registry. Just gonna have to see what we get at the shower and possibly go to Once Upon A Child for the rest after.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Understand, Dobby. It is great that school year coincides with maternity leave. Yea, the pay stinks once on maternity leave but I am thankful that DH will be able to support us! 

We bought the Nuna Pepp and Pippa Travel System in black. It is an infant car seat, travel system plus comes with a bassinet and extra seat that clicks into travel system. That was our one purchase so far! 

Our friends are staying with us for a couple of days next weekend and that is why we haven't gotten anything ready. I know this is mean, but I wish they weren't staying with us so I can break down the room and go buy things!


----------



## second.time

I think we're just using the infant car seat from my son, but I just double-checked and apparently car seats have expiration dates, so I better make sure ours is still suitable and safe. If not, we're going to have to shop for one ... but I'd probably still use that one as part of the stroller system we have.


----------



## DobbyForever

That tickles me that car seats have expiration dates hehe idk why it makes me laugh but it does

Pretty I love once upon a child. They had a gently used halo swivel with all the trims (usually $250) for $130. But I had already bought my arm's reach and I like that it has storage for diapers. Plus the halo is massive in person 

Marie you are so prepared! Love it!

K brain conking out


----------



## 808malia

We are going to get the baby trend expedition jogger travel system as well. Its super cute, and my friend recommended it cause it will roll on the grass and other surfaces well. And we live near the beach so it will be helpful:winkwink:


----------



## second.time

DobbyForever said:


> That tickles me that car seats have expiration dates hehe idk why it makes me laugh but it does

It makes me laugh too! It makes the car seat sound like a can of tuna or something. Thankfully ours is good through the end of 2018, and by that time our son should be in a booster seat and the baby will be old enough to be in his larger, newer car seat. So I think it should all work out. Our travel system is still being sold and doesn't have any recalls. I got it out today and made sure to wash it all down and find the stray pieces, etc.

Weebles, hope you're doing great!


----------



## Flueky88

Hey ladies just wanted to update my baby girl just couldn't stand to wait any longer born may 31st at 12 30 a.m. at 34 weeks and 6 days. She was in NICU for less than 24 hours. I love her so much


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Flueky88 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to update my baby girl just couldn't stand to wait any longer born may 31st at 12 30 a.m. at 34 weeks and 6 days. She was in NICU for less than 24 hours. I love her so much

Ahhhh Fluek!! Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats flueky!

One of my clients whacked me really hard across the abdomen yesterday. That led to 4 hours of monitoring at L&D and bloodwork. We didn't get home until midnight. Bright side - All looked great, baby was perfect, and now we know where to go and what will happen when I go into labor. One woman came in while we were there - 3.5 cm dialated and contractions 5 minutes apart but her contractions didn't hurt! That was just amazing to me. I was with my best friend when she went into labor and her contractions definitely hurt. Some people are just lucky I guess.


----------



## DobbyForever

My cousin had her kid this morning. Almost had him st home because her contractions didn't hurt at all and she had no urge to push. She was 7cm when she went in and had him four hours later. Her first she had at home because her contractions never got painful so she never went in. Makes me nervous because I think I had BH yesterday but I felt no cramping or pain


----------



## Girly922

Aww, congratulations Flueky!! I hope you are both doing well! 

Glad to hear you are all okay leson! 

Dobby, I was 8/9cm when I got to the hospital to have DD, and she was born 2 hours later. I definitely had pain, but I was fast asleep only 4 hours before she was born not a clue I was about to wake up to my waters breaking and being in the full throws of active labour. Childbirth differs so much from every woman, it's incredible really.


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby - I think you just need to go by the frequency/duration rather than pain.


----------



## second.time

Flueky88 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to update my baby girl just couldn't stand to wait any longer born may 31st at 12 30 a.m. at 34 weeks and 6 days. She was in NICU for less than 24 hours. I love her so much

Congratulations! Good news about the short NICU stay ... that's wonderful!

Lesonde, glad you were OK. That must have felt pretty scary.

I'm kind of amazed by all these quick births and painless contractions. I spent 28 hours in intense amounts of pain ... my gene pool must be cursed. I'm SO hoping this birth is shorter.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats Flueky!

I hope my labour goes as smoothly as my pregnancy has been so far. 

In other news, I twisted my ankle walking to the car this morning. I can still walk and put weight on it, but if I try to rotate it, it hurts. : /


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Congrats Flueky!! Cant wait to see pics!

Pretty, that stinks. I believe the ligaments in our ankles are looser due to our hormones, so more easily sprained. Can you take it easy, I know you stand all day at work?

That is a little bit of a fear of mine, that Baby will come at home and my husband will have to catch him. I read that if you are at home and you have to push, you get your SO to call 911 and keep them on the phone so they can walk you through what to do.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueks congrats again! So glad she is out of nicu!

Pretty yikes agreed hope you can rest up. The scar tissue in my right ankle has been KILLING me this tri and unfortunately the rough, break it up massage I get is off limits :cry: I'm icing and heating almost every night

That's what I hear about at home as well they walk you through while they send paramedics. I'm more worried I'll realize it too late and get stuck in traffic yikes hospital is 35m away no traffic. Same for any emergency, both L&Ds are 25miles away =\


----------



## 808malia

Congrats flueky!!! That's awesome that baby only had a quick stay in the nicu! Can't wait to see pics :)

Dobby- I am starting to worry about that as well, If I am having Braxton hicks, I'm not really feeling them... So how will I know when its time if I don't feel them?

All these early births are starting to make me a bit nervous... I don't have anything ready yet!!! Got to get my sh*t together...:haha:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm so over the moon right now.. a good friend of mine who has been trying for awhile and went through two miscarriages just had her NST done and baby is doing great!! Now we are just trying to get some ideas on skull theory as the tech wouldn't give any ideas on sex...


----------



## Girly922

I wouldn't worry about comparing labour to BHs, a lot of first time Mum's don't feel BHs at all, or know that they're having them, but they soon know when the real thing starts. It's keeping an eye for contractions increasing in both length and frequency, that you struggle to talk through. 
I am worried about not being able to make it to the hospital if they insist I go in, but I have a previous precipitous labour to pull experience from, and once my labour started with DD I sure as hell knew I was in labour, it flipping hurts!! Lol. Someone remind me why I'm doing this again?


----------



## 808malia

Just thought I would update this as we are starting to have more births happen...:happydance:


*June/July due dates*


-Hermione394- Due date June 9th, 2017 

-Ellie Bean- Due date June 9th, 2017  :pink: Born May 19th 2017!

-AmbiguousHope- Due date June 11th, 2017 

-4magpies- Due date June 14th, 2017 

-Princess Pearl- Due date June 15th, 2017 

-BABTTC123- Due date June 16th, 2017 


-boobee- Due date June 16th, 2017 

-Lexus15- Due date June 23rd, 2017 :angel:

-Liz_e- Due date June 23rd, 2017 

bbygurl719- Due date June 24th, 2017 

Oculi83 Due date June 26th, 2017 

x Zaly x Due date June 26th, 2017 


-CanadianLady- Due date June 28th, 2017 

-Catalyst- Due date June 29th, 2017 

-Ad0rkkable- Due date June 29th, 2017 

-wannabeprego - Due June 30th, 2017


-sil - Due June 30th, 2017


-Rockell8788 - Due July 1st, 2017



-Sambatiki - Due July 2nd, 2017

-youngmamttc - Due July 3rd, 2017

-Jlh05 - Due July 3rd, 2017



-Weebles - Due July 4th, 2017


-stmw - Due July 5th, 2017

-Aubrey2013  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Jlh05  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Flueky88 - Due July 6th, 2017 :pink: Born May 31st 2017!

-BeckyTy - Due July 7th, 2017

-Emerson87 - Due July 7th, 2017 :angel:

-Maries_s - Due July 7th, 2017

-thexfadingpat - Due July 8th, 2017

-Betty.Rubble - Due July 8th, 2017

-second.time - Due July 9th, 2017

-lesondemavie  - Due July 11th, 2017


-Lunabelle - Due July 11th, 2017

-Mrstruth - Due July 11th, 2017

-808malia - Due July 14th, 2017


-aknqtpie - Due July 14th, 2017


-ALiKO - Due July 16th, 2017


-blessedmomma - Due July 17th, 2017

-Gagrlinpit - Due July 19th, 2017

-Aphy - Due July 19th, 2017

-PurplePear - Due July 22nd, 2017

-PrettyInInk42 - Due July 22nd, 2017

-vaniilla - Due July 22nd, 2017

-Mummafrog - Due July 23rd, 2017

-rainbowsun - Due July 23rd, 2017

-TTCfirstovr30 -Due July 23rd, 2017

-Parkep - Due July 24th, 2017

-confuzion - Due July 25th, 2017

-Girly922 - Due July 26th, 2017


-Thejoie - Due July 27th, 2017

-zephyr - Due July 27th, 2017

-DobbyForever - Due July 30th, 2017


-baseball_mom - Due July 31st, 2017



_ Angels: _

-Star25- :angel: 


-annio84- :angel:


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Missing Me! lol 

July 23, 2017 :thumbup:


----------



## Catalyst

So monday was eventful.
I got the sonar and all is well, good flow in cord, enaugh water and they had both grown, so happy! But there is still this difference between them, but that is ok. 
The bigger is 10% over average weight and thesmaller is 20% under, she was 30% under two weeks before that so that is good progress I think. They were 1960g and 3696g and I was 35v2d along :)
The twin A is still lower and sitting! So they say it is real y realy small chance of her turning at this point, specialy since they have been in the same position for so long. So i have another sonar on monday 36v2d and then we will talk about dates for a sceduled c section. But probably between week 37 and 38 so about 9-16 days or so!

We also bought a car on monday and I am realy happy with it, its the one I posted on here.

But I also had a midwife apointment and my bloodpressure was a bit elevated and more swelling, she says it is signs of strain (not sure if it is the best english word) so i have been trying to take it slow.

I have contractions now and then, the BH started way earlyer than with my boysand also have goten more frequent and also harder. They are hard and long now and come more often. I sometimes think that all that pressure should brake my waters! and they are realy uncomfy, I would not say painful yet but still. In the sonar at 33w they put mein monitor and I had one, I had been wondering if they would show up on it, not sure if BH usualy do. And it was there clear as day. So.. who knows what will happen, if I go in labor on my own or if I get to the mostlikely sceduled c section :) but any day now!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Here's my baby girl! I should be discharged tomorrow and she most likely will. I hope so. Neither of us having complications. As far as labor signs I was having low back pain and moderate AF like cramps at the same time. I didn't really experience what people consider BH. From water breaking to delivery was only 7 hours. I want to wish the best for the rest of you ladies and will try to check in when I can &#128516;
 



Attached Files:







20170601_060729.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 808malia

What a beautiful baby!!! Thanks for posting:flower:

TTCfirstovr30- I updated and put your due date and info on the list ;)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Oh wow she is beautiful!!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Flueky - So happy everything has turned out wonderful!

Thank you 808malia!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I can't believe how close we all are...


----------



## Catalyst

She is a beuty! ;)

We will popp now in heaps haha :)
I will be 36w tomorrow and could go in labor any day now!! And probably just 15 days or so at the most till the twins are here!! Feels litle bit weird but exciting :)


----------



## second.time

What a beautiful baby, flueky! 

Catalyst, that's so exciting ... I hope it's a wonderful experience and you get to meet your girls very soon.

I'm excited for all the birth announcements to come pouring in. I don't think I'll be going early, but I've been drinking red raspberry leaf and just bought an exercise ball, so I'm trying to encourage things. The baby is SO active. Some mornings it feels like he's trying to break out. I have my hospital tour coming up in a week or two, and I've been packing my hospital bag slowly, trying to get ready ... not long now!


----------



## DobbyForever

Exciting! 

My tea was delivered today but I won't be starting until Tuesday morning. I do sit on my ball at work. It's a bit low but I do have a primary table so it works out to be just about the right height/I might get a rolling stand

Now that my big furniture pieces are in the nursery and assembled, I'm going to start putting things away slowly but surely

Oh and spilled boiling water on my stomach but bubs is fine. Measuring on track (fundal) and heartbeat is fine. But apparently I am anemic which my gyn never told me.


----------



## Mummafrog

Second we had a morning like that yesterday! She was moving so much for over an hour and I was yelping in pain when she hit me in the cervix :haha: we want them to move so much in earlier weeks and now it's like oh jeez could you calm down a little? XD 
Has anyone noticed how the movements are changing to a more term baby pattern? Little one has started to wriggle every couple of hours and it feels like a recognisable new baby wake-sleep cycle :)

Have been drinking one cup of tea every day, will increase to two around 36 weeks. I've bought in some super gentle baby washing liquid so ready to wash the clothes very soon and then organise baby cupboard and pack the bag! Oh my... it's happening hehe x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I haven't really noticed too much difference in movements, Mumma. His feet seem to have found a comfortable spot right under my right lung though. lol

My ankle isn't really back to 100%, but it's better. I just wrapped it in a tensor bandage and did the best I could at work.

Anywho, car shopping is in full swing with BD. He's test driven several cars and I think he's getting closer to finally picking one and getting the process going. And it's just one more week until my shower. There's still a bunch of stuff to do, but I can't wait. :)
 



Attached Files:







30 vs 33 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3









8 vs 33 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

No idea what term baby movement is like lol but definitely more on a schedule. There are definite times I can expect him to wriggle around :)

My tea arrived in tea bags!!! I'm so annoyed. I ordered these cute steepers and was so excited for my loose leaf tea :(. Le sigh

Pretty, sorry your ankle is still giving you grief. When are you planning to stop working? Also yay hope he picks one soon :). Lovely progression!

I just realized I don't need to buy the rest of my registry. I calculated the purchases and BRUS will be sending me $300 back so I'll use that to buy the gates and activity center I want. Drove around today returning gifts I didn't want for things I did. Felt like a b but I'm super picky. 

Looking at a CX-5 and Rav 4 tomorrow. Had a 2017 brand new escape offered to me for 19k so that'll be a tough one to beat. Getting nervous as I think I'm finally getting BH.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0269.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## bbygurl719

You forgot me on the list. Due June 24th but c section is June 19th. Congrats on the babies in here.


----------



## Girly922

Movements are definitely into a more newborn pattern now, with obvious sleep/wake periods. The hiccups seem to be in a pattern too, but I remember they were with DD too. 

I've started washing some newborn clothes, and am starting to look at what I need to put aside in a case if I need to transfer into hospital. I'll probably do my pool trial next weekend too. 

It's all approaching rather quickly now!!


----------



## Catalyst

We have washed most of the clothes I think and goten everything we need or at least about 98% :) many things ppl buy I dont cause I dont feel I need it. Just put covera over the duvet today and it is so cute, pink and purple owls. My mum and her sister have been knitting alot. One of the things are owl bags to sleep in so cute. 
We bought a car last monday, think I shared a pic of ir here about a week ago. A suv (think its called) and even if it is not brand new I love driving it :)
Boys keep asking almost every day when will the babies come, so excited. And we have been talking names and think we migh be on to something regarding first names bur no luck with middle ones.
Today is a special day :) both the day we became a couple and also our wedding anniversary. 18 years together (15 years old at the time haha) and 6th wedding anniversary. 
I have had some more BH these few days that are harder but it is still not laborish. 50% of twins are born before 37.weeks and mostly between 36 and 37. So this will be exciting week! 36w1d today :) 
Sonar tomorrow and if they still are in the same position they have been in the passed 10 weeks or so we will talk about sceduled c section. So it is any day now or at least mostly 13 days or so!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks, Dobby.

I'm hoping to work up until my due date, or possibly later, depending on how I feel. I'm still getting a decent-ish amount for BH while I'm working though. But if I deliver as late as I estimate I will, I think that I'll make my last possible work day Fri. July 28, which would be 6 days overdue.

BD is kinda looking at the Rav4 and CX5 too, as well as the Hyundai Tucson.

Oh, man. My right foot was/is hella swollen this morning. Not sure if it's cuz I was in a tensor bandage for most of yesterday and I overdid it with my twisted ankle or what. I've also been having some poor circulation in my right hand and just woke up to my 3rd charlie horse this pregnancy. Guess it's time for more water and a little more rest. : /


----------



## Mummafrog

Eek I'm dying to wash the clothes and make my baby cupboard, this massive evil essay is due tomorrow so I'm getting it done and then I'm going to enjoy baby prep :D 

Aww Cat I also met hubby when we were teenagers, met at 13 and officially together at 16 <3 my little girl is SO excited too, she talks about baby every day and cuddles and kisses my tummy and loves going through the baby things and talking about what we're going to do with the baby. She also met her baby cousin who's about 6 weeks old and she was so gentle and cuddly with her and it just made me MEELT. 

Literally can't wait now. This is too long xD can't wait to see twin pictures! If you do go into labour will you be having an urgent caesarean or would you see how vaginal birth goes? Am I right in remembering the lower twin is breech atm? 

Pretty I couldn't possibly work now.. I'm so knackered all the time. Well done you xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Nice. Hopefully the ankle stops giving you grief so you can keep working.

This sore throat is killing me. I separated out my NB clothes from the rest. Everything 3-12m is hanging on the closet and all the NB stuff is out to be sorted for laundry. I'll probably wash them next weekend or the one after. Bottles are in the cupboard. Drying rack on the counter. Just a little bit at a time. Planning to do massive nesting after school is out :)


----------



## Catalyst

Mummafrog said:


> Eek I'm dying to wash the clothes and make my baby cupboard, this massive evil essay is due tomorrow so I'm getting it done and then I'm going to enjoy baby prep :D
> 
> Aww Cat I also met hubby when we were teenagers, met at 13 and officially together at 16 <3 my little girl is SO excited too, she talks about baby every day and cuddles and kisses my tummy and loves going through the baby things and talking about what we're going to do with the baby. She also met her baby cousin who's about 6 weeks old and she was so gentle and cuddly with her and it just made me MEELT.
> 
> Literally can't wait now. This is too long xD can't wait to see twin pictures! If you do go into labour will you be having an urgent caesarean or would you see how vaginal birth goes? Am I right in remembering the lower twin is breech atm?
> 
> Pretty I couldn't possibly work now.. I'm so knackered all the time. Well done you xx

The lower is sitting with her cute litle but pritty low yes haha. And if I go into labor I will have emergency csection. Ohh and if my water brakes I am to lay down and call an ambulance... been seeing myself laying on the floor whilr I was walking to University (not going anymore, brake from my thesis) or on a parkinglot, in the grocery store, on second floor with the phone downstairs...even when there was slight chance I would be able to finish my thesis and graduate I saw my self on stage graduationday loosing the water on stage while geting my degree hahaha. And it actualy happened once to a woman in my native fb bump group on her previus pregnancy!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Decided on a Ford Escape. Had the cargo room we need, engine SO likes, and unbeatable brand new price. Just playing two dealerships against each other and hopefully next weekend I will have a new car. :)


----------



## Aphy

Hi ladies

I haven't checked in in months so my apologies for disappearing. Had a moment open at work so thought I would drop in a quickly check in how everyone is doing. All good my side. C-Section is scheduled for 10 July so exactly 5 more weeks to go! Don't feel like I have things ready for it though. Want to buy the last of the things I need for my hospital bag but want to first wait for my baby shower to happen.

I hope everyone is doing great and that baba's are treating theirs mamma's well!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I haven't checked in in months so my apologies for disappearing. Had a moment open at work so thought I would drop in a quickly check in how everyone is doing. All good my side. C-Section is scheduled for 10 July so exactly 5 more weeks to go! Don't feel like I have things ready for it though. Want to buy the last of the things I need for my hospital bag but want to first wait for my baby shower to happen.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great and that baba's are treating theirs mamma's well!

That's so exciting!!! I can't believe we are so close to the end of this journey...


----------



## Catalyst

Dobby? Are you geting 2016/2017 model? Cars are so much more expencive here than in the uk/usa ;( 
Good luck, hope ypu get a good price :) it is so nice to get new (or like me new old car haha). I love the car, good to sit in and drive.

We got two bad news yesterday.
My SIL husband has been on a hunting trip with a friend in poland. They went to a bar and ordered some shots and then didnt remember anything untill 5-6 hours later. They were mugged, all cards tried and the thieves to about 12 thousund $ off their credit cards!!
And to top that news. My BIL was diagnoced with braintumor the same month I got pg. He had surgery in december and had been doing fine, was back to work and seizures stopped when in a checkup in april they saw that it had grown (didnt get all in the surgery) and sceduled another surgery early july.. then 2-3 days ago he had another seizure, small one. And they pushed it forwars abit and hes going to go to London for radiation treatment after (is that the right term, radiation? It aint drugs). 
I feel like the coming of our twins is in the shadows of things.. a relative of mine had surgery last week removing tumor from his back. Both him and BIL have small children, BIL has 4! Youngest was just 2 months when all started.


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi all just checking in! Had my last growth scan today and little man is weighing in at approx 7lb 3 already so looking like he'll be a little bruiser. Starting to get more painful everywhere but the end is in sight now x


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Also had an OB appointment last week. Baby is weighing in at 5lb and 34 weeks, so a week earlier! I guess I am having a big baby :) Did all my pre-admission paper work at the hospital so all i have to do is walk into labor & delivery floor and should be getting my bloods back for my iron levels this week too.

Three more weeks of work left and I cannot wait, I am so tired. Today I couldn't put my wedding rings on because my fingers are like sausages and I don't fit into any of my pretty shoes.. 

I can't believe there is still 6 more weeks to go!


----------



## 808malia

bbygurl719- updated with your info :winkwink:

Anyone hear from Weebles yet??? Anxiously awaiting her birth announcement!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

808malia said:


> bbygurl719- updated with your info :winkwink:
> 
> Anyone hear from Weebles yet??? Anxiously awaiting her birth announcement!!!

Ya, I've been waiting to hear something too. Hopefully no news is good news.


----------



## lesondemavie

Malia if you wouldn't mind updating me too. There was some confusion early on since baby measured ahead, but my official EDD is 7/11.


----------



## 808malia

Just thought I would update this as we are starting to have more births happen...:happydance:


*June/July due dates*


-Hermione394- Due date June 9th, 2017 

-Ellie Bean- Due date June 9th, 2017  :pink: Born May 19th 2017!

-AmbiguousHope- Due date June 11th, 2017 

-4magpies- Due date June 14th, 2017 

-Princess Pearl- Due date June 15th, 2017 

-BABTTC123- Due date June 16th, 2017 


-boobee- Due date June 16th, 2017 

-Lexus15- Due date June 23rd, 2017 :angel:

-Liz_e- Due date June 23rd, 2017 

bbygurl719- Due date June 24th, 2017 

Oculi83 Due date June 26th, 2017 

x Zaly x Due date June 26th, 2017 


-CanadianLady- Due date June 28th, 2017 

-Catalyst- Due date June 29th, 2017 

-Ad0rkkable- Due date June 29th, 2017 

-wannabeprego - Due June 30th, 2017


-sil - Due June 30th, 2017


-Rockell8788 - Due July 1st, 2017



-Sambatiki - Due July 2nd, 2017

-youngmamttc - Due July 3rd, 2017

-Jlh05 - Due July 3rd, 2017



-Weebles - Due July 4th, 2017


-stmw - Due July 5th, 2017

-Aubrey2013  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Jlh05  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Flueky88 - Due July 6th, 2017 :pink: Born May 31st 2017!

-BeckyTy - Due July 7th, 2017

-Emerson87 - Due July 7th, 2017 :angel:

-Maries_s - Due July 7th, 2017

-thexfadingpat - Due July 8th, 2017

-Betty.Rubble - Due July 8th, 2017

-second.time - Due July 9th, 2017

-lesondemavie  - Due July 11th, 2017


-Lunabelle - Due July 11th, 2017

-Mrstruth - Due July 11th, 2017

-808malia - Due July 14th, 2017


-aknqtpie - Due July 14th, 2017


-ALiKO - Due July 16th, 2017


-blessedmomma - Due July 17th, 2017

-Gagrlinpit - Due July 19th, 2017

-Aphy - Due July 19th, 2017

-PurplePear - Due July 22nd, 2017

-PrettyInInk42 - Due July 22nd, 2017

-vaniilla - Due July 22nd, 2017

-Girly922 - Due July 22th, 2017


-Mummafrog - Due July 23rd, 2017

-rainbowsun - Due July 23rd, 2017

-TTCfirstovr30 -Due July 23rd, 2017

-Parkep - Due July 24th, 2017

-confuzion - Due July 25th, 2017


-Thejoie - Due July 27th, 2017

-zephyr - Due July 27th, 2017

-DobbyForever - Due July 30th, 2017


-baseball_mom - Due July 31st, 2017



_ Angels: _

-Star25- :angel: 


-annio84- :angel:


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed I hope weebles is alright 

I'm getting a brand new 2017 Ford Escape SE. The best price so far is $19.8k. Waiting on one dealer to beat that but if not I'm happy.

Ttc excellent! I do my birth plan and pre-admission work on Thursday I think


----------



## 808malia

I did my birthing class and maternity ward tour this Saturday, and it was pretty nice! I feel like I have some idea of what will happen now:thumbup: Hopefully everything will go smoothly:cloud9:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awesome! So jealous. Not having a hospital tour is really testing my anxiety


----------



## Girly922

Weebles has updated on FB, she will update us all soon, she and baby are well. 

Malia, my EDD got changed to 22nd July too. 

Not much happening here at the moment. I've got 2 weeks until I see my consultant and hopefully write my birth plan.


----------



## Catalyst

DobbyForever said:


> Agreed I hope weebles is alright
> 
> I'm getting a brand new 2017 Ford Escape SE. The best price so far is $19.8k. Waiting on one dealer to beat that but if not I'm happy.
> 
> Ttc excellent! I do my birth plan and pre-admission work on Thursday I think

Congratulations on your new car :)
I was checking here what a car like that costs, cant see it on their list. But a Ford Edge kosts here 71000$ prices here are rediculus!! The reason why it was hard to find a car for us. I mean, our is a Toyota Landcruser and it is 2007 and costes more than your new one!


----------



## Catalyst

So we had another scan today. Got enaugh water and flow through the umbilical cordis good. They said that I look realy good, am healthy so they wasnt me to go over 38 weeks, were going to do a c section at june 21 but called later and resceduled it and I will go the 19th. She is still sitting with her ass down there, the one that is lower and the other higher up with her head down. But since it is that way, and has been for atleast 10 weeks they think it is very unlikely she will turn so I could have vaginal birth. If I go in labor early or my water brake I will come in and have a c section. Weird having a date like that! I mean, it is different form a due date.


----------



## second.time

Wow, catalyst, that's so soon! That's exciting. And aphy too ... it must be nice to have a countdown to a date. I hate the uncertainty of late pregnancy. It could be tomorrow, it could be in a month and a half ... it messes with my head.

Glad to hear weebles is doing well! 

I have my appointment today and it should be a little more involved than the in-and-out visits I've been having.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Does anyone know what "outflow trucks" are? I finally got my doctor to review the results of my 30 week scan and she said the doctor that performed it "could not see my outflow trucks well." What does that mean? Could they not see the flow of the umbilical cord? So confused.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I have my appointment on Friday. I have a few questions for the doctor.. I've been having a lot of lower pressure and my nipples are making and (tmi maybe) but both have been leaking drops of blood. I also want to ask about this ganglion cyst that popped up on my wrist and about my toe/ foot that is bruised and hurts to walk in... I'm a mess ladies lol.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ttc - Perhaps you mean outflow tracts? The heart has a left and a right ventricular outflow tract. Blood flows through these tracts to the arteries. I wouldn't worry. Sometimes it's hard to see these things on ultrasound well. Hopefully they'll get a good look soon just to confirm all is well.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

That is probably what it is, my OB did send the email at midnight so was probably a typo. Thank you!


----------



## 808malia

Girly- thanks for the update on weebles, was starting to get worried. Also I updated your info :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

So, Amal Clooney just had her and George's twins and named them Ella and Alexander. I mentioned that to BD and he jokingly said "Ew, what terrible names." *sigh* This friggen guy. lol

Anyway, we went back to the Toyota dealership so he could test drive a Camry. He seemed to really like it and we sat down with same saleswoman we dealt with when he drove the Rav4, to discuss the price and payment options. It's nice that he's getting closer to deciding. He seemed to like both the vehicles, but he keeps mentioning how the Camry is somewhat cheaper than the Rav. Well, ya. It's a smaller car. I just need to figure out a way to convince him to get the Rav without just blurting out "well, better to already have that extra room when baby #2 comes." lol

And my shower is now like 5 days away. There's still a bunch to do, but I'm excited. I think the guest list is now at like 40 people, including a handful of kids, but still. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Once you narrow it down to a car brand, use an internet search to find lower prices. Then pit dealers against each other. SO used true car to find a cheap price then contacted the dealer and got it in writing, then played like four dealerships against each other. My friend just bought a Ford Escape SE for msrp 26. I'm picking mine up for 19.8k with nothing down


----------



## DobbyForever

Still super sick so didn't process much glad weebles is ok. :)

Um um nope nada pretty yay for baby shower!!!

My work shower is after school. It's a joint shower because someone else is pregnant as well. Not in the mood to pretend to be excited about presents or have more thank you cards to write. I know it sounds ungrateful but that's cuz I am :rofl: I really don't like these people. My coworker and I are about to go at it


----------



## Mummafrog

Ladies ladies!! Off topic but I applied for my very first grown up job last night as a real midwife :D me and mum spent hours on my personal statement hehe. 
I have this trust and one other to apply to back home where we want to move with the kids and if I get either job we'll be moving in January back to my home town where our family and friends are. I'm giddy and so nervous!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mumma good luck! 

Dobby- I can completely relate to the tolerating your co workers barely. 

Pretty- enjoy your shower and hopefully BD can figure out the car thing soon..


----------



## lesondemavie

Good luck mumma!

Dobby - I can relate. I have some really awful coworkers from previous places of employment. So glad they are in my past! Where I work now is wonderful. We just all really care about the clients, and we get along great - we bicker a bit about schedules sometimes, but there's zero petty drama. So very fortunate to be where I'm at now. I'm sure they'll do something for me later this month, and give me a card with gift cards - which I will use for diapers and wipes bc most everything else will be bought and ready to go :). My two directors already attended my shower and gave generous gifts, so i don't expect more from them (I certainly hope not at least!). I've known them for a decade now so it was great to have them there. For those who have had babies before me, we all just threw $10 into a pool. I hated it when I was struggling through my losses, but now it's my turn!

Boy I think this last month is going to be tough! I think I'm finally getting the pregnant woman waddle, baby keeps pressing down on my cervix which is so painful, and I'm burning up at night even when the day wasn't that warm. I had some trouble getting back to sleep after waking up at 1 am a few nights in a row. I thought it was just bc we were traveling, but then it happened again the first night back in my own bed. I was always super hot when I woke up, but I could feel that the air was cool around me so I tried not to up the air/fan for DH's sake. I just threw off the sheet, but clearly that did not work. Last night I upped the fan, DH moved to the guest bed, and I had a glorious full night's sleep. 

Anyone else just feeling super hot as they near the end?


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed mumma! Fxed!

Leson yay for finding a job environment you love! I definitely miss my old coworkers, but my boss is so much better. Guess I can't have it all. I totally relate to the loss thing. I was on social committee before so I was in charge of gift buying and shower throwing. It always stung a bit but it does make your sticky bean that much more special. Glad they spoiled you!

I'm glad (kind of sad) y'all get it. My coworker undermined my authority with my student monday, tried to get me sent home yesterday, and just overall is pissing me off. Luckily she's not in my grade level next year because I would lose it.

My temp fluctuates. One minute I'm freezing then I'm burning up. I can't even tolerate high 70s or low 80s so also curious how being quite pregnant during the hottest months of the year will play out.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Pretty - Can you check the safety ratings on the Rav4, maybe that one is a little "safer" than the Camry and play that card?

Mumma - Good luck with the job, if you spent all the time preparing and putting into the application it shows how much you want the job! 

I can't sleep more than 2 hours at a time and always wake up in a sweat when we have the a/c and fan on! I have the waddle too and I my feet are super swollen, I can hardly fit into my shoes. 

Spoke to doctor last night about the outflow tracks and nothing to worry about. she said Baby is in 80th percentile so all good. 

Does anyone know if baby is in 80th percentile at 30 weeks, does that mean I can get induced early? or Baby will come early naturally? Just really want him to be hear already, I am so uncomfortable.


----------



## 808malia

I have been pretty hot and uncomfortable lately... And that is with the ac on full blast! And it's just going to get hotter and hotter every day now. Hawaii is nice and all but it can be very hot and humid during the summer...:dohh: Going to have to set up my fan soon:haha:


----------



## second.time

Mumma, how exciting! Being a midwife sounds like such a fulfilling job. Best of luck!

Pretty, hope your shower is wonderful. 

TTC, my impression is that the size of the baby doesn't say that much about when labor will begin, though it seems like a great sign that you have a healthy baby in there. I think the issue is that measurements can be so off. I've heard so many stories of people induced or warned of huge babies and then they gave birth to average or even small babies. It's just hard to be 100% certain. Also I think babies can grow at different rates so even if your baby is in the 80th percentile at 30 weeks, that could, technically, change over the next 10 weeks, so it might be early to discuss inductions. I totally relate to the impatience!

I had a check yesterday and I'm not dilated at all. I'm not really surprised, but part of me is getting to that point where I secretly want some sign of labor. Still 4+ more weeks though ...


----------



## lesondemavie

TTC - I totally get the impatience and just wanting to be done, but trust me you don't want to be induced if you can help it. It puts you at greater risk of needing a c-section, and it can be quite a painful and long labor. It's best if baby is healthy and comes when ready, even if that means being super uncomfortable for a while longer. My friends who were induced either had health issues such as iugr, gestational diabetes, or pre-eclampsia or they were past 41 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ttc I echo leson, my cousins all were miserable being induced (granted they were induced at a week late). The labor was over a day, extremely painful. One ended up in csection. I've heard a bunch of horror stories with induction and maybe like one where everything went according to plan.

But I hear you. I used to want a scheduled c section at 39.5 weeks, but after everything I've read I've gone from hoping bubs comes early a week or two to praying he waits until late 39/40. 

I'm also curious to see what happens since I know my o date to the hour and baby has measured spot on at every scan and fundal check. Whereas my cousin was axweek and a half ahead and gave birth a week and a half early. But like second said seems generally uncirrelated so who knows

Second I hear you. A sign would be nice but like you said four weeks and a lot could change in a short time :)


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Thank Ladies for the encouragement. I know the risks that come with an induction and I really want a natural labor, to labor at home in the bath or on my ball and then go into hospital, hopefully fully dilated. SO thanks for reminding me. 

I am just so uncomfortable. I work 65+ hours a week and am barely able to keep my eyes open as I write this. Today I got to work and just sat in my car and took a 10 min nap before going into work. 

Plus I am swollen and we have friends coming into stay with us this weekend and I am not looking forward to hosting and running around the city like a tourist. I am just too tired. I am really at my wits end.

Sorry for the vent...


----------



## Girly922

Not too much longer to go now TTC, it'll all be worth it, and it'll all be forgotten once baby is here. 

I've been leaking colostrum for several weeks, and it's now enough to be able to hand express a few drops now so I'm hopeful my supply will will be as good this time as it was with DD. 

Oh my god! How had I forgotten about lightning crotch?? I've had it several times today and it's so painful when it happens.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly922 said:


> Not too much longer to go now TTC, it'll all be worth it, and it'll all be forgotten once baby is here.
> 
> I've been leaking colostrum for several weeks, and it's now enough to be able to hand express a few drops now so I'm hopeful my supply will will be as good this time as it was with DD.
> 
> Oh my god! How had I forgotten about lightning crotch?? I've had it several times today and it's so painful when it happens.

I've been leaking too.. except I've had a few drops of blood from both sides as well.. having doc check it out tomorrow.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I've had a bit of lightning crotch too. And I was able to hand express a tiny bit of colostrum the other day. I texted BD about it and his reply was "Now we can shoot white stuff at each other". He didn't realize it's clear in the beginning but I thought his comment was funny cuz we're both disgusting. We are gonna make interesting parents. lol


----------



## Mummafrog

Thank you for the good wishes loves :)

Gosh ttc working that much must be killing you. I can barely walk across the big park now. I'm also wincing from the pinchy cervix pain! There is no reason to induce a healthy 80th centile baby x my girl was born on the 95th at home in water, no problems. Big babies don't = problems. I'm wondering what size this one will be :) 

We totally weren't planning on buying a car before baby but then our tiny one got completely buggered! So today we've ended up part exchanging it and buying a much bigger car, I've gone from a vauxhall corsa to a Renault scenic and was so scared driving home haha. But seeing how easily the car seats fit and my little girl with so much room makes me so excited, I'm really pleased <3 

34 weeks.. blimey... it's coming fast and at the same time dragging so badly. There's still stuff to do though so she can't come yet!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Congrats on the new car Mumma, you will get used to it soon enough!

I know 34 weeks!!! Still have plenty of time!


----------



## 808malia

So, I am thinking about trying raspberry leaf tea... But I am curious for those of you who have tried it before, what were the benefits?


----------



## lesondemavie

Ugh ttc right after I remind you that you don't want to be induced, I'm having to take my own advice. DH's cousin's baby was due 2 weeks before ours but he already has his little girl in his arms (due to concerns over pre-eclampsia), the girl's vlog I'm following who is just a few weeks ahead of me is being induced early bc of low amniotic fluid and iugr, and my two friends who have later July due dates are both already on leave and on baby watch - one bc she's having twins so they'll probably come early, and the other bc of concerns over pre-eclampsia. I am so extremely thankful to be having a perfectly healthy pregnancy, but that jealousy over being done and having a baby to hold is definitely there. I know I want baby to come when ready, and I want this time to prepare, but there are definitely moments where I just want to be done and holding my baby. This last month of work will definitely be tough!

We met with a pediatrician today, and we liked her. DH just wants to be done, since she seemed like a good fit. I kinda do too, but the plan was to check out a few before deciding. What would you all do?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

We ended up choosing the first one we interviewed. We had such a great feeling about her I told dh I was happy with her. Our original plan was to interview three or so..


----------



## bbygurl719

Catalyst we will be having the babies the same day by c section. Hunter will be here on the 19th too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mumma woohoo new car!

Malia can't say long term but I had ZERO BH feelings. I've been drinking my tea (1 cup with one tea bag steeped for 7-10 minutes) and I have felt some BH. Can't say if it's placebo or even a good thing lol but it makes me feel better

Leson I say go with your gut. If you like her, great. But sleep on it. Especially if it's more we're tired than omg I loved her! I need to look at bios. We can't officially select a doctor until baby is born with kaiser. 

Some of you are so close!!!! Jealous but also so not ready. The nursery closet and floor is overrun by his stuff. Zero organization. I officially don't need anything else unless I'm forgetting it. . Ughhh so much organizing to do


----------



## DobbyForever

Also seriously considering canceling my maternity shoot. I feel like a fat, disgusting piece of shit and don't want to pay $150 to be forever reminded of my acne, stretch marks, and huge ass


----------



## Girly922

Yay to the new car mumma! I used to have a Megane and upgraded to a grand Picasso in the new year. The size difference felt immense to begin with, but I absolutely love it, and now I hate driving anything smaller! Lol. DH has an estate car which just feels far too low to the ground now. :haha: 

Malia, I took the RLT capsules last time, and I can't say if they helped or not, as I still pushed for a fair amount if time. I'm drinking the tea this time as I really enjoy it, I've really gone off my usual cup of strong builders tea, which is totally not like me! It's supposed to help with toning uterine muscle to make pushing more effective. The tea is weaker than the capsules too. 

Gagr, I've not heard of blood in the early colostrum before. I hope it's nothing to worry about, I'm sure your doctor would be seeing you sooner if it were. 

Congrats on having a date bbygurl! 

Don't cancel it Dobby, you'll regret it more if you do. Even if right now you don't like how you look, you may just want those photos in future to look back on when pregnancy is a distant memory.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly I'm not as concerned since its both sides.. and when I called last week they said it's normal for woman who have larger breasts (I am a G/H cup) to have blood as there's more blood vessels and obviously more blood. Thankfully it's only a couple of drops when I squeeze on them a bit, but as a FTM it for sure made me sightly nervous. I figured if it was something really concerning they would have brought me in last week when I called.

Dobby don't cancel your shoot.. you'll regret not doing one.. you may feel that way now but I'm sure they will be beautiful and you'll have them to look back on this special time. 

AFM, I ordered peanuts baby book from Etsy yesterday so I can pack it with her hospital bag... I lost my baby book when we moved from my childhood home so I want to make sure she has one. I also received a huge box of little girl clothes from my sister in Tennessee. She had the first granddaughter so she got bombarded with very pretty clothes and since her daughter is now 3 and she had her tubes tied... She sent the clothes to me. I'm so thankful as now I won't have to buy much for my little girl for awhile.

So yesterday was one of those days that peanut was more quiet.. Until I went to my mother in law's to watch the hockey game since the pens are in the Stanley cup. Apparently my daughter is a hockey fan because this is the third time during a hockey game she's gotten very wiggly. She was kicking and moving ALL over the place... As far as the other stuff, I'll give a report back after going to the doctors later this morning.


----------



## second.time

Hope the visit goes well, gagrlin! I love inheriting hand-me-downs from nephews. My side of the family is boy-heavy so far (this will be the fourth) and I have some great clothes from my siblings.

Dobby, I agree not to cancel. It will give you these memories to look back on whenever you're ready -- you'll probably be surprised at how you forget all your current pregnancy insecurities within a year or two and just see how good you look. The photographer is probably used to working with women who feel self-conscious.

Lesonde, I know how weird it feels to be jealous of people who are having their babies, even if you're grateful for a healthy pregnancy. These last few weeks are hard. If you really clicked with the pediatrician and she works with all your preferences, etc., I don't think you need to shop around too extensively. 

I just tested negative for group B strep! I'm glad because it lowers my chances of needing an IV during labor. I was going to look into heplocks anyway, but this takes away some of my concern about being too hooked up. Hospital tour on Monday!


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk. It's also on Father's Day. I can't get anybody to do my hair that days. SO won't do it now. I only wanted them because my mom was so poor I have so few pictures of my early life. Meanwhile the twins have albums and albums and rows of home videos. I didn't want my son to feel unloved or unwanted. Idk I haven't cancelled yet but I've felt this way all week.

Will catch up have to go to work last Friday of the school year!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

We went with the first pediatrician we met. He spent over an hour with us talking about the practice and how it works. We instantly had a connection and I am excited to work with him through the newborn phase. DH really took a liking to him as well.


----------



## Girly922

That makes sense gagr, I'm not so fortunately endowed in that department. Lol.

The umbilical cord tie I ordered came today. I really didn't like the big plastic clip with DD so I'm looking forward to using this, and it's a cute little bear. I'm hoping to go get more bits for my birth bag tomorrow, I still need to pick up maternity pads and big pants! I have washed baby's first outfit though. I think we'll try and do the birth pool trial run this weekend.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Had my appointment today.. doc is sending me for a bilateral breast ultrasound just to make sure there is no issues because of the blood. I'm only measuring a week ahead now and my blood pressure was really good today. Had to sign the delivery consent and got my Tdap vaccine. My arm is so sore now though &#128542;. One more two week appointment and then it's every week.. getting real lol.


----------



## Weebles

It's been almost two weeks now and a lot has happened. I hope everyone is doing well and getting excited to meet their bundles!

On 5/30 my water broke at 35w4d. Labor did not start naturally and I was induced just over 24 hours later. She was able to have two steroid injections to help develop her lungs. The induction was not successful. Even though I couldn't feel the very small contractions I was experiencing I felt like I was sinking, like I couldn't breathe. I was fine, I think I was experiencing what my baby was. Nurses rushed in, I was given oxygen, my position was moved, she was okay. I was scared and my Dr said not to worry, she probably just was on top of her chord. But it happened again and again, with every contraction, and the contractions weren't even regular or strong. I couldn't feel them and I was only 1cm dialated. Emergency c-section. I knew before they told me but Inwas still scared. The anesthesiologist was a wonderful man, asked me to tell him what I was afraid of. "Being tied down and cut open." He gave me something for my panic attack. I wasn't restrained. My husband held my hand. My best friend waited outside. I could feel it but it didn't hurt. My daughter was born, I couldn't see her but then she cried. They were doing things with her. She was brought over, my husband held her, a nurse took a picture as I touched her sweet face. She had had to go to the NICU. I couldn't see her for hours because of the surgery, I went as soon as I was cleared. So many wires on my baby. Be careful of the IVs. Her breathing is too rapid, this can go either way I was told. I pulled down my gown, she was placed skin to skin. She listened to my heart and I listened to her breathe. I watched the monitors, her respiration decreased, it was slower and slower. And then it was normal and there it stayed, she just needed her Mommy. Skin to skin is real. I nursed her, or tried too. She was still very sick, back in the box, the nurse said it was amazing. I went to see her every three hours for 30 minutes for feedings. It took too long for nurses to come wheel me in a chair. I walked. I was discharged on Saturday, my baby in the NICU. Someone was in the parent room for their baby leaving the next day. I'm sure I got special treatment because I work at the hospital. A bed was ordered, the isolation room wasn't in use so I stayed there for two nights. The parent room was free after that so I stayed there for two more nights, my husband was allowed to stay in that room as well. That second night my baby was with us! No more wires, no IVs! I was scared at first, I was used to the monitors telling me she was okay. They still took her before feedings to monitor and test. I held my baby for hours. I cried tears of joy. She came home the next day. I think when my water broke she couldn't handle the pressure of the contractions due to her umbilical chord only having one artery instead of two. It was scrawny and scraggly when it was examined. She is small for her gestational age, I believe had my water not broken early she'd have been diagnosed with IUGR at what would have been my next ultrasound appointment. 

*****I want to tell you all her name. I will edit it out later so please don't copy this post or mention her name in a reply. :)*****

My baby girl was born on 5/31 at 10:25pm. She weighed 4lbs10oz and was 17in long.


----------



## Girly922

Huge congratulations Weebles! It sounds like things got a bit scary but I'm glad you're both well and home now


----------



## second.time

Wow, weebles, what an intense birth story! I can only imagine how tough it was to have her in the NICU, but what a sweet moment when you were able to hold her. I'm so glad all's well and hope you both continue to get stronger. Beautiful name too!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Oh weebles I'm so excited for you!! I'm sure things must have been so scary but I'm so glad everything worked out the way it was supposed to.


----------



## Catalyst

bbygurl719 said:


> Catalyst we will be having the babies the same day by c section. Hunter will be here on the 19th too.

That is awsome :) why are you having c.section? The twins might decide to show up before that but it will still be a c section. 

No signs of them showing up. Im over 37w and that means they are no longer premature! :) Im loving that I have made it this far. The docs said early on in the pregnancy that geting to 37 or 38 weeks is realy good :) only 8 days! Litle weird since I had my boys at 41w3d!!
So any day now my mum will be here and will stay a while. Will ease some stress we have like what to do if I go into labor durint the evening or night. My dad will maby come with.. it depends. He is a fisherman on a huge ship and is second in command. But he is off and during part of the summer he is a fox hunter (not the red one, more like arctic kind) since they pray on birdlife and sheeps. So he is doing that now and might not be able to come with my mum.


----------



## second.time

Congratulations on the 37-week mark, catalyst! So exciting!

Has anyone heard of eating dates to help with labor? It looks like it has some medical backing (shorter labor, quicker effacement, lower chances of needing to be induced or have interventions because of stalled labor). I'm going to try to eat six a day. I saw somebody say it didn't help because they still had a 10-hour labor ... ten hours sounds like a dream to me!


----------



## bbygurl719

Catalyst I have to have a c section because this will be my third one. I'm so ready for it to be here. I've been have contractions 5 mins apart for 24 hours but I can talk thru the still


----------



## Catalyst

Good everything went ok Weebles, sound like it was scary for a while.

Bbygurl, sounds like your in labour and wil get your c section early :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry selfish post been sick all week

Weebles sorry to not do this justice but you are such a strong woman. I'm glad to hear that while her entry into this world was terrifying and far from ideal that you are both doing well now.

I got my new car! Lots of sales person drama but SO works in high tech around a lot of sales people/as a former proposal manager has been there done there. After negotiating we ended up at 4.5k off msrp, 3k for my old car, and an apr of 3.29 (originally tried hard to hit me with 3.97! He was like lol f* you with her credit it should be 3-3.5 gfys). But yup got my new escape! SO drove it home so driving 2 miles to work will be my first time driving it and I'm scared shitless lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Sorry selfish post been sick all week
> 
> Weebles sorry to not do this justice but you are such a strong woman. I'm glad to hear that while her entry into this world was terrifying and far from ideal that you are both doing well now.
> 
> I got my new car! Lots of sales person drama but SO works in high tech around a lot of sales people/as a former proposal manager has been there done there. After negotiating we ended up at 4.5k off msrp, 3k for my old car, and an apr of 3.29 (originally tried hard to hit me with 3.97! He was like lol f* you with her credit it should be 3-3.5 gfys). But yup got my new escape! SO drove it home so driving 2 miles to work will be my first time driving it and I'm scared shitless lol

That's awesome!! I'm going to look at a car on Wednesday.. but I don't think I'm going to like it... Leh sigh.

Have my breast ultrasound today.. hopefully all goes well. Peanut and my bags are packed and they are in my car now... Ready to go.


----------



## second.time

Congrats on the new car, dobby! Hope the ultrasound goes well, gagrlin.

I had my hospital visit today and I'm glad that the hospital seems very baby-friendly. They have skin-to-skin immediately and maintain it during any possible tests or shots, etc., and they encourage and support bf'ing. The baby stays with you the whole time (I think their nursery is only for medical procedures). Plus they do sweet little things like offering a special meal for the parents to celebrate. I wasn't sure what to expect with a smaller town compared to a large city but I'm pleased with this so far!


----------



## 808malia

Congrats weebles!!! Glad to hear that you and baby are doing well now:cloud9: She is precious :hugs:

AFM: I started to have fairly strong contractions that were kinda painful yesterday evening every 10mins for an hour and a half! I was kinda worried... But I drank a bunch of water and laid on my left side and thankfully they stopped...:wacko: Hopefully this doesn't mean I am going to go into labor early, I still have 3 weeks of work left:dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag ditto hope it goes well!

Second That's great that the hospital in is sync with your wants :). Yay!

Malia that's scary but glad it went away with rest and water. :) fxed baby stays put


----------



## 808malia

Just thought I would update this as we are starting to have more births happen...:happydance:


*June/July due dates*


-Hermione394- Due date June 9th, 2017 

-Ellie Bean- Due date June 9th, 2017  :pink: Born May 19th 2017!

-AmbiguousHope- Due date June 11th, 2017 

-4magpies- Due date June 14th, 2017 

-Princess Pearl- Due date June 15th, 2017 

-BABTTC123- Due date June 16th, 2017 


-boobee- Due date June 16th, 2017 

-Lexus15- Due date June 23rd, 2017 :angel:

-Liz_e- Due date June 23rd, 2017 

bbygurl719- Due date June 24th, 2017 

Oculi83 Due date June 26th, 2017 

x Zaly x Due date June 26th, 2017 


-CanadianLady- Due date June 28th, 2017 

-Catalyst- Due date June 29th, 2017 

-Ad0rkkable- Due date June 29th, 2017 

-wannabeprego - Due June 30th, 2017


-sil - Due June 30th, 2017


-Rockell8788 - Due July 1st, 2017



-Sambatiki - Due July 2nd, 2017

-youngmamttc - Due July 3rd, 2017

-Jlh05 - Due July 3rd, 2017



-Weebles - Due July 4th, 2017:pink: Born May 31st 2017!


-stmw - Due July 5th, 2017

-Aubrey2013  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Jlh05  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Flueky88 - Due July 6th, 2017 :pink: Born May 31st 2017!

-BeckyTy - Due July 7th, 2017

-Emerson87 - Due July 7th, 2017 :angel:

-Maries_s - Due July 7th, 2017

-thexfadingpat - Due July 8th, 2017

-Betty.Rubble - Due July 8th, 2017

-second.time - Due July 9th, 2017

-lesondemavie  - Due July 11th, 2017


-Lunabelle - Due July 11th, 2017

-Mrstruth - Due July 11th, 2017

-808malia - Due July 14th, 2017


-aknqtpie - Due July 14th, 2017


-ALiKO - Due July 16th, 2017


-blessedmomma - Due July 17th, 2017

-Gagrlinpit - Due July 19th, 2017

-Aphy - Due July 19th, 2017

-PurplePear - Due July 22nd, 2017

-PrettyInInk42 - Due July 22nd, 2017

-vaniilla - Due July 22nd, 2017

-Girly922 - Due July 22th, 2017


-Mummafrog - Due July 23rd, 2017

-rainbowsun - Due July 23rd, 2017

-TTCfirstovr30 -Due July 23rd, 2017

-Parkep - Due July 24th, 2017

-confuzion - Due July 25th, 2017


-Thejoie - Due July 27th, 2017

-zephyr - Due July 27th, 2017

-DobbyForever - Due July 30th, 2017


-baseball_mom - Due July 31st, 2017



_ Angels: _

-Star25- :angel: 


-annio84- :angel:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats on your little girl, Weebles.

I hope everyone else is doing well.

So, I had my shower this weekend. Oh man, it was hectic as hell. I won't go into every little thing, but I seriously underestimated how long it was gonna take to get the room ready. We didn't get to the venue til like an hour before it started, and a handful of friends, my mom, BD, and I were still setting some stuff up when it was time for the shower to actually start. We finally got everything laid out and ready to go, but the room was pretty damn warm; both cuz we were under a heat advisory that day and there were like close to 40 people in the room.

We ended up getting a bunch of great stuff though. A swing, bouncy chair, activity mat, a bunch of toys, lots of diapers and clothes, as well as 9 hooded towels and a total of 43 wash clothes. How dirty do people expect our kid to be? lol. BD's mom asked me (after the shower) if there was anything we still really needed. I told her a bassinet, diaper bag, and a pack and play for BD's place. So, she emailed us today, saying she found a couple selling a pretty much mint condition pack and play (on Kijiji) for less than half the usual price and she'd cover the cost for us. She mentioned yesterday that she's not much of a baby person, but I guess when your only child is having a baby, you go into "spoil mode". lol

I don't think people took many pics at the shower. I know I was so busy running around, getting things ready and then being a social butterfly, that I didn't even take any myself. That may have sort of been for the best though. In the few pics I've seen of myself, I look like a massive, sweaty mess. When I have another baby, or if I get married, I'm leaving the sprinkle/shower planning to someone else.

In other news, I had my 34 week OB appt today. No protein in my urine, blood pressure is good, his heartbeat was between 155-160bpm, and he's very much head down. Hopefully everything will continue to go smoothly.
 



Attached Files:







heather and me.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 9









19055253_10154468223226426_8515247554011987803_o.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 9









19055498_10155535920278783_6702111432709673450_o.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 7









19055510_10154468226351426_6258072853005895173_o.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









19059394_10155592246599113_7862401944423870135_n.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay sorry it was hectic but sounds like you still had fun. :). Love the pics. And lol 43 wash clothes is super high! That was the only nice thing about both of my showers, most of the women were in their 50s-60s so they have been around babies/showers so I didn't end up with too many of one thing/ if they went rogue from my registry they gave me really unique (but useful) stuff and/or a gift receipt. But babies spit up a lot so those washies will come in handy


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey y'all. So after 3 days of contractions I decided to go to hospital. They gave me fluids, didn't stop the contractions, have gave me a shot to stop labor, didn't stop the contractions. Sent me home with pain med and said if spent get better to come back. So 4 hours later I ended up back in hospital. And Hunter Lee Nash Kemp made his grand appearance at 9:06 pm weighing 7lbs 2ozs and is 19 1/4" long


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations bbygurl! I hope you are both doing well :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats bbygurl!! 

Pretty I'm so glad the shower went well regardless of how hectic is was. You're pictures look wonderful!! 

AFM, I had my bilateral breast ultrasound. Thank God that everything looks normal and they are calling the blood "rusty pipe syndrome". I was also given specific instructions not to squeeze either nipple as that can continue to cause the blood. The radiologist was very sweet and very understanding. I'm continually getting Braxton Hicks multiple times a day and now that the doctor told me if I want into labor at this point they wouldn't stop it, dh has been on edge. Thankfully the car seat gets here today so we both can breath a bit and get it installed ASAP. I'm trying not to overdo things but it's difficult when we are trying to unpack the house and get things ready for peanuts arrival..


----------



## Weebles

Congratulations bbgurl!!

Congrats on your new car and hope you feel better soon dobby.

So glad your shower went well and you got some things you needed pretty.

Gagrl, I'm really glad everything looked good, that must be a relief!

And I just noticed Flueky had her baby the same day I had mine. Congrats!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats bbygurl!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats bbygurl!

Gag glad the exam went well, but interesting they wouldn't stop labor at this point. Hugs


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Congrats, i haven't signed on for a few days and so many updates!

Doby - hope you are loving the new car

Pretty - Your shower looked so cute

Congrats bbygurl!

Weebles - scary birth story, but hopefully things are getting into a routine with baby girl home

AFM - Baby is now 5lb 12 oz and looking good. I am only 35 weeks so OB says he will be a big baby.


----------



## Weebles

Thanks TCC. My time at the hospital is fading into the past and I am enjoying every last moment with my baby girl. I still feel bad about the first week of her life being in the NICU but she seems to love being home and in our arms. I wish maternity leave could last forever.


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats bb! Lovely shower pretty! And yay new cars!

36 week appointment went well today. Baby is 65th percentile, so looking at an 8.5lb baby at the end of this. Pretty much what we expected, but I'm secretly hoping that the margin of error is on our side and baby is a bit smaller than that :). Dialation checks and weekly appointments start next week! Hoping we'll have my group b swab results by then too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww weebles don't feel bad about it. It was out if your control. Just keep enjoying your time now :)

Congrats ladies on your 35/36 week appointments! Good to hear things are progressing smoothly. :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well our Doona carseat/stroller got here today and I'm so happy we picked this one.. it feels the same weight as a regular car seat but the fact it already has wheels on it and it's just a push of a button to turn it into the stroller is going to make this much easier. Now we just have to install it and we are good to go!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo cool! That's exciting


----------



## 808malia

Congrats on your little boy bbygurl!!!:happydance:


*June/July due dates*


-Hermione394- Due date June 9th, 2017 

-Ellie Bean- Due date June 9th, 2017  :pink: Born May 19th 2017!

-AmbiguousHope- Due date June 11th, 2017 

-4magpies- Due date June 14th, 2017 

-Princess Pearl- Due date June 15th, 2017 

-BABTTC123- Due date June 16th, 2017 


-boobee- Due date June 16th, 2017 

-Lexus15- Due date June 23rd, 2017 :angel:

-Liz_e- Due date June 23rd, 2017 

bbygurl719- Due date June 24th, 2017 :blue: Born June 12th 2017!

Oculi83 Due date June 26th, 2017 

x Zaly x Due date June 26th, 2017 


-CanadianLady- Due date June 28th, 2017 

-Catalyst- Due date June 29th, 2017 

-Ad0rkkable- Due date June 29th, 2017 

-wannabeprego - Due June 30th, 2017


-sil - Due June 30th, 2017


-Rockell8788 - Due July 1st, 2017



-Sambatiki - Due July 2nd, 2017

-youngmamttc - Due July 3rd, 2017

-Jlh05 - Due July 3rd, 2017



-Weebles - Due July 4th, 2017:pink: Born May 31st 2017!


-stmw - Due July 5th, 2017

-Aubrey2013  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Jlh05  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Flueky88 - Due July 6th, 2017 :pink: Born May 31st 2017!

-BeckyTy - Due July 7th, 2017

-Emerson87 - Due July 7th, 2017 :angel:

-Maries_s - Due July 7th, 2017

-thexfadingpat - Due July 8th, 2017

-Betty.Rubble - Due July 8th, 2017

-second.time - Due July 9th, 2017

-lesondemavie  - Due July 11th, 2017


-Lunabelle - Due July 11th, 2017

-Mrstruth - Due July 11th, 2017

-808malia - Due July 14th, 2017


-aknqtpie - Due July 14th, 2017


-ALiKO - Due July 16th, 2017


-blessedmomma - Due July 17th, 2017

-Gagrlinpit - Due July 19th, 2017

-Aphy - Due July 19th, 2017

-PurplePear - Due July 22nd, 2017

-PrettyInInk42 - Due July 22nd, 2017

-vaniilla - Due July 22nd, 2017

-Girly922 - Due July 22th, 2017


-Mummafrog - Due July 23rd, 2017

-rainbowsun - Due July 23rd, 2017

-TTCfirstovr30 -Due July 23rd, 2017

-Parkep - Due July 24th, 2017

-confuzion - Due July 25th, 2017


-Thejoie - Due July 27th, 2017

-zephyr - Due July 27th, 2017

-DobbyForever - Due July 30th, 2017


-baseball_mom - Due July 31st, 2017



_ Angels: _

-Star25- :angel: 


-annio84- :angel:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ugh ladies I need to vent.. I'm just sick to my stomach this morning. An acquaintance of mine apparently miscarried last week at 20 weeks. She has three boys and she was pregnant with a little girl.. I just don't even know how to respond or send my condolences.. losing a baby at 5 weeks was so hard for me.. I can't even imagine half way through a pregnancy.. ugh I'm so heartbroken for her.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's hard because really nothing you say or do will take away her pain. Just let her know you are there for her. If she's nearby, make dinner for her family. My mom lost babies at 20 and 24 weeks and then her first born son at 1 week old. She was very hesitant to really enjoy my pregnancy until I was passed v day. And she lost those babies like 40 years ago :(


----------



## lesondemavie

One of my best friends found out that her little girl had trisomy13 at 19 weeks. Watching her go through that was so tough, and even now 4 years later it's hard for her to see me go through this pregnancy. Just as I still have a mix of grief and happiness in my heart, she does as well. If she is just an acquaintance, might I suggest that you give her space and time? You're probably not the best person to provide support given that you're a reminder of what she lost. I know with my loss at 8 weeks, I'm sorry from those who had kids or who were expecting just stung more. It felt like women who were in a happy privileged position were just rubbing salt in the wound. I know that was not their intention, but it felt that way all the same. I hated "I'm sorry," and preferred, "fuck loss." Everyone is different though.

Also a girl I follow on YouTube just lost her little girl around 20 weeks. Her channel is Rachelle Swannie. Check it out if you maybe want to understand better what one woman's journey is like and if you think it will help her to feel not alone pass it along.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks for the advice ladies. She is on our business team so I don't know her that well, but we are like a huge family. I'm going to check out that YouTube channel now.


----------



## second.time

Gagrlin, that's so hard. It sounds like dobby and lesonde have good advice. There's not much you can do in tough situations like this except offer condolences and take your cues from the grieving family. I think it's sweet that you're thinking about her and trying to respond in the most sensitive way.


----------



## Weebles

Gagrl, I remember when I was pregnant with my son one of my coworkers miscarried. It was the most awkward thing ever, I felt horrible. I just wanted to crawl into a hole because I knew everything about me was a reminder that made her feel worse. I would offer condolences but keep it simple and short. After that I would just give her space. I don't know if that's the right thing to do or not, I just know if I were in that position I wouldn't be able to handle a pregnant woman right away, even one with good intentions.


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats weebles. It is kind of ironic both our girls arrived the same day. I'm sorry you had a rough experience.

Bbyirl congrats on baby boy!!

I'm so excited for more babies to arrive!!

Gag that's a tricky situation. I'm really not sure how to respond to her loss in your situation.


----------



## 808malia

Alright, so I just got back from my 36 week appointment and it looks like I will probably have the baby in the next 2 weeks!!! Ahhhh!!:haha: Was not expecting that... everything looks good but my blood pressure is still borderline high so... they said if I went into labor today they wouldn't stop it... I'm so nervous now! I have 2 appointments next week, so I guess I just have to wait and see what happens... I am hoping to make it to 38 weeks:coffee:


----------



## lesondemavie

Hope the bp stays in the safe zone Malia. My friend (Edd 7.13.17) had to go on leave early bc of bp, and it keeps creeping up so they are inducing her next week at 37 weeks. Our other friend is due end of July, but she's having twins, so she's also already on leave and waiting for the babies. I had the earliest EDD, but I have another 2 weeks of work, and looks like I'll be the last to meet my baby!


----------



## DobbyForever

Malia I second the positive thoughts that your bp stays within range. How exciting that your baby could be here in two weeks or less!

Leson that's a bummer that you may be last but the wait will definitely be sorry it.

Afm last day with kids and checking out tomorrow woot! My room is done though. Really depressed lately about becoming a mom. Didn't help things that my three classes are next week and SO said it wasn't in our arrangement for him to go and my mom is out of town on family vk to Cuba so double hit there. My bff offered to go but that's lame. I don't even want to go anymore. I've been laying in the dark for almost two hours now. My next appointment isn't until 7/3 (36 weeks)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby I'm sure that's rough. If your bff offered you go why not let her go with you??

Malia here to hoping the bp stays down and you can go to 38 weeks. 

Leson, thankfully though it's not that much longer and it'll be so worth the wait to be able to hold your little one! 

Afm, my 36 week (35w6d) appointment is next Tuesday. I have been having so much pressure and my Braxton Hicks (at least what I think they are) are sometimes getting painful in my pelvis area. It's making me wonder if I'm having random contractions and not BH. I'm seeing/ feeling my belly move like crazy lately too which for me is so exciting since I didn't know if I'd get that since I'm obese. 

We finished putting up the floating shelves in the nursery and now there are just two things left I need to get. The bookshelf is ordered and well pick that up next week and I'm going to look on Amazon for a small lamp. Otherwise we are all prepped and ready for little girl to make her debut..


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag that is awesome! You're so close! Hope the appointment goes well.

Idk just like how lame is that to show up to childbirth class with your friend. Especially since she won't even be in the room. And then it's like my mom and SO don't want me to have the doula, but you're not going to the class to learn how to be a support person? SO eventually offered because i was upset but very grudgingly so that I'd rather go alone than have him go.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Gag that is awesome! You're so close! Hope the appointment goes well.
> 
> Idk just like how lame is that to show up to childbirth class with your friend. Especially since she won't even be in the room. And then it's like my mom and SO don't want me to have the doula, but you're not going to the class to learn how to be a support person? SO eventually offered because i was upset but very grudgingly so that I'd rather go alone than have him go.

Some guys really aren't into the planning part of things but this is one of those things they need to be there for. I decided not to do any classes and dh and I can figure it out on our own.. although I've been watching plenty of birthing vlogs on YouTube to help prepare.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah but like with childbirth we agreed he won't be in the room. He irritates me and he "doesn't want to see how the sausage gets made". So win on both ends just stay outside lol. So childbirth for him is pointless. He won't be helping with breastfeeding or any feeding so why go to that? The only one I cared about him going to was newborn care, which is still primarily my job but it would be good to know info for him but he can't get off of work. So oh well.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

That sucks that he's being such a pain in the butt, Dobby. BD's far from perfect, but at least he's being fairly supportive and asking questions and stuff. However, since we watched April the giraffe give birth, he feels the need to remind me not to poop on the baby. : /


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh as much as I'm ready to be done with pregnancy and as much as I want to meet our Charlie, I'm perfectly ok with being last. I love that baby and I have been so healthy, and hope that continues til the end. It was just unexpected that's all :)

Sorry he won't do the classes Dobby. That stinks :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Yeah but like with childbirth we agreed he won't be in the room. He irritates me and he "doesn't want to see how the sausage gets made". So win on both ends just stay outside lol. So childbirth for him is pointless. He won't be helping with breastfeeding or any feeding so why go to that? The only one I cared about him going to was newborn care, which is still primarily my job but it would be good to know info for him but he can't get off of work. So oh well.

Gotcha.. is anyone going to be in the room with you?


----------



## second.time

I'm sorry your SO isn't being as supportive as he could be, dobby, even if you're on the same page. My DH wasn't actually that helpful in the delivery room in terms of coaching or motivation. He was pretty overwhelmed and mostly was just there for emotional support. I still liked having him there, just to know I had somebody trusted there, and also I wanted him to see the moment when the baby was born. 

Malia, that's exciting! Can I ask if they're basing the two-week estimate on your blood pressure or on signs of early labor? Fingers crossed that your BP stays healthy and low and you have a wonderful delivery!

I'm torn. On the one hand I want the baby here ASAP, but on the other hand I know it's better to wait ... this is the last time I'll be pregnant and I want to relish it, and if the baby arrives too early we won't have family here to help out and it will be difficult. If I could choose, 39 weeks would be great, but I know I don't get to choose. 

At my 35-week appointment the doctor said I was a "fingertip" dilated and I assumed that meant not dilated at all, but when I googled, it's apparently a tiny bit dilated? Like 1 cm. or less. I don't think I dilated at ALL with my first until labor started so maybe that's a good sign.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. He's actually being very supportive. He's just a- a little bit Aspie and b- very into traditional gender roles (as am I). So he did offer to go, but the only one he said he 100% cannot do because it's only offered in the morning is the only one I want him to go to. I'm just stubborn so to me you don't go unless you want do, don't go out of some pity favor to me. Lol. And as for being in the room, I almost kicked him out of my anatomy scan because he wouldn't stop talking sports and politics with the ultrasound tech and I'm like you f*ing a*hole I want her narrating about my son not talking about bs I don't care about. Same with my keepsake scan like stfu I don't care that your boss is emailing you on a Saturday and his big of a b* she is I am trying to enjoy looking at my son *insert eyeroll*. I'm very self centered lol

As of right now, my doula (who is busy with summer school atm so she may not) and my mom (who gets stressed and yells when stressed) are going to be in the room. My little brother wants to because I made a joke about it because he's pre-med that he thought was serious. I go back and forth on that. Because it would make for a great interview/essay/experience story for his resume BUT he's not going into obgyn anyway and there are things you just can't unsee lol. I know he'll have to do it in med school, my older brother did. But meh.

Second that's exciting! I hope it means things will progress quickly and smoothly when the time comes :)


----------



## 808malia

second.time said:


> Malia, that's exciting! Can I ask if they're basing the two-week estimate on your blood pressure or on signs of early labor? Fingers crossed that your BP stays healthy and low and you have a wonderful delivery!

Mostly on my blood pressure which has been borderline throughout my entire pregnancy... they said when blood pressure is high they like to deliver no later than 38 weeks... But also because I was already having contractions last Sunday they said it could happen at anytime now... Hoping to start labor naturally, Fingers crossed!:shrug:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So ladies we had a scheduled potluck at work today which is typical, but what I didn't know it's it was actually an impromptu baby shower for me and peanut. I literally cried for a good ten minutes as they made a cute bear diaper cake, brought in cupcakes, gave us a $50 amazon gift card, a $35 babies R us gift card, and some really cute clothes...

https://i67.tinypic.com/k2hifo.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that is so sweet!!!


----------



## Weebles

Aww gagrl, that is so adorable!


----------



## second.time

Gagrlin, how sweet! That's lovely that your coworkers did that for you and your little girl.

Malia, I see ... having contractions like that seems like a great sign. Even if they do end up inducing, if your body is already preparing, it should make things easier. That really is exciting that you have a date in mind already ... and it sounds like you're in good hands in terms of BP and all. Keep us posted!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh I am sweating a storm from being in A's room putting together his toy storage rack. It's so stifling hot in there. I really worry about how I'm going to keep him cool. We have central heating but not central ac =\

Anyway finally pulled all the nb clothes and apparently I just have onesies lol 22 onesies. I want to just wash them all at once but I feel like I'm supposed to sort them but ugh too much work
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0378.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Onsies will be perfect for July/August.. I'm going to personally buy more of them..


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm sweating and so exhausted too Dobby. This is the first moment I'm putting my feet up for the day, and baby is having a blast kicking me in the side. Probably just angry I'm no longer rocking him or her to sleep with my movement:haha:. We did baby laundry today too (among a lot of other baby prep), and it is hideously hot in our garage where the washer/dryer are. I did separate out my whites though. This heat wave is killing me, but there's more to tackle tomorrow and next weekend as well (still waiting on our last few items to arrive).

Agreed that onesies are great. Are they all different sizes? I have just a few NB size, but now that we're expecting baby to be over 8lbs I'm not sure they'll fit. I've seen mixed reports. Guess we'll find out!

And gag, I found a sort of baby clothing checklist and used that to decide what else to buy, and bought enough to get us through 6 months using a 20% discount. We actually didn't get much clothing as gifts...guess people just weren't as excited about that bit not knowing the sex of baby.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

lesondemavie said:


> I'm sweating and so exhausted too Dobby. This is the first moment I'm putting my feet up for the day, and baby is having a blast kicking me in the side. Probably just angry I'm no longer rocking him or her to sleep with my movement:haha:. We did baby laundry today too (among a lot of other baby prep), and it is hideously hot in our garage where the washer/dryer are. I did separate out my whites though. This heat wave is killing me, but there's more to tackle tomorrow and next weekend as well (still waiting on our last few items to arrive).
> 
> Agreed that onesies are great. Are they all different sizes? I have just a few NB size, but now that we're expecting baby to be over 8lbs I'm not sure they'll fit. I've seen mixed reports. Guess we'll find out!
> 
> And gag, I found a sort of baby clothing checklist and used that to decide what else to buy, and bought enough to get us through 6 months using a 20% discount. We actually didn't get much clothing as gifts...guess people just weren't as excited about that bit not knowing the sex of baby.

I think that's always hard not knowing and most clothes are not gender neutral. Not saying that's right ... but I'm sure people feel that way.


My sister sent me loads of clothes from NB to 6 months but most of them are cute dresses and outfits. I also got monthly the number stickers at my baby shower so I feel like I need to figure out a cute way to display them every month for her monthly pictures...


----------



## DobbyForever

All of those are nb. I have enough to pack the closet equal parts 3m, 6m, 9m, and 12m. But those I have a mix of outfits and pants and sleepers along with onesies.

I didn't actually get around to doing it lol. Maybe tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## lesondemavie

Gag - Yea, I put a bunch of clothes on my registry some said they were for boys, some for girls, some unisex. I thought they were all adorable whether baby is a boy or girl, but I think most people get more enjoyment getting more stereotyped clothing. My boss even scolded me and said I can't put a girl in boy clothes...but honestlyto me the only thing that makes them "boy" clothes is the marketing. My best friend gave me woodland onsies with the month on the front (maybe from Etsy?). Could you just put the stickers on white onsies?

Dobby: 22 NB onesies! Wow! I only have like 5 and I'm keeping the tags on just in case, but you're expecting a small baby yea?


----------



## DobbyForever

No idea last she felt him she said he is neither big nor small. I bought a lot on clearance while I was ttc and before I knew nb was dumb. I could dig through for receipts but it would be tough so just hoping he comes out <8lbs and no laundry. There's a four pack that was gifted to me from target no receipt but they may give me store credit. And a lot were from my students who only bought nb because they are 9/10 and don't know to get bigger sizes. We have a baby consignment store so I'll take everything over as he outgrows it. Don't expect much back but we'll see


----------



## second.time

I barely bought any NB clothes the first time because I expected a large baby and didn't want to waste money on clothes he'd barely wear. Turns out he was like 7 lb. 6 oz. and wore NB for at least a month ... and I barely had any! Thankfully a sweet friend loaned me some clothes that he wore that first month, but I gave them back years ago and so now I only have a handful of NB. If this baby ends up needing NB too, I guess we'll just last-minute shop.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson I could but I feel like that so overused and everyone does that... Maybe on the pompom rug my mother made her. Well see.


----------



## Girly922

Leson, I know the feeling. This is our second time being team yellow and no one wants to buy anything until baby is born and the sex is known. I only have a handful of gender neutral onesies in NB, we had very little with DD and although she was 7lb 10oz, she was in up to 1 month clothing for a while so at 3 days old we ended up out shopping to pick up loads of smaller girly clothes for her. We'll probably do the same this time if baby isn't another girl.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well ladies ... here it is 4am and I'm currently propped up in bed with ice on my foot.. I was walking out of the room to go to the bathroom (which is across the hall) and I hit my pinky toe on my hospital suitcase and it split my pinky toe away from my foot.. It is throbbing currently.. just hoping it's not broken. My dh wants to go to the ER but I told him it's a pinky toe and they wouldn't do an x-ray anyways so why go.. I'll take some Tylenol in the morning if it still hurts...


----------



## Catalyst

Gagrl that sounds painful! Hope it aint broken.
I feel everyone has loads more clothes than me, and Im dressing two! Hahaha &#128517;

So tomorrow is the big day! Bit nervus, bit excited... feeling loads of things... am I doing a bad thing regarding my boys having more children? Was it maby enaugh to have two? Will we handle it? Will they look similar? When do we find a name? Hahaha omg sound like I am a mess!!
But tomorrow around this time they will be here! Strange knowing that.

So today I will finish packing the hospital bag and prep things here at home. My parents have been here for few days and helped out. My dad took the younger to this farm where his aunt lives, stayed 2 nights. My boy loved it. Playing with the dog and cat, ser some chickens and cows and stuff. Their grandchildren were also visiting and they are similar age and played all day long together. My oldet will go with my dad later.
I think my dad is just as excited as we are. He keeps counting down... now there are 2 days, 1.5 now just about one day....
So next time Im on here I will have the twins! ;)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Catalyst said:


> Gagrl that sounds painful! Hope it aint broken.
> I feel everyone has loads more clothes than me, and Im dressing two! Hahaha &#128517;
> 
> So tomorrow is the big day! Bit nervus, bit excited... feeling loads of things... am I doing a bad thing regarding my boys having more children? Was it maby enaugh to have two? Will we handle it? Will they look similar? When do we find a name? Hahaha omg sound like I am a mess!!
> But tomorrow around this time they will be here! Strange knowing that.
> 
> So today I will finish packing the hospital bag and prep things here at home. My parents have been here for few days and helped out. My dad took the younger to this farm where his aunt lives, stayed 2 nights. My boy loved it. Playing with the dog and cat, ser some chickens and cows and stuff. Their grandchildren were also visiting and they are similar age and played all day long together. My oldet will go with my dad later.
> I think my dad is just as excited as we are. He keeps counting down... now there are 2 days, 1.5 now just about one day....
> So next time Im on here I will have the twins! ;)

Eeee I am so excited for you!!! Here's to a quick and easy delivery of the twins!!! Can't wait to see pictures.

Afm, toe is still throbbing so I'm assuming I either stubbed it bad or its broken. I've been in the medical field long enough to know all they will do is buddy tape it. So when DH wakes up I'll have him do that and I'll be good to go.


----------



## Weebles

So excited for you Catalyst!! Pretty sure all those thoughts you're having are 100% normal because you're in for a wonderfully wild ride with twins, that's for sure. It wasn't in the cards for me but I always wanted twins, oh my goodness, it will be adorable when they start interacting. I can't wait to see pictures!

Gagrl, it sucks enough waddling about when your pregnant even without a broken toe, ouch! 

About all the onesies.. With my son I needed tons... He spit up all the time, eventually a bib became part of his standard outfit because it was so much easier to swap bibs instead of changing him. With DD, well so far, she doesn't spit up at all. I have probably 15-20 in premie size and seeing as how she is still under 5lbs she'll be in them for awhile yet... So tiny! But even if I just do laundry once a week it will take a conscious effort to be sure she gets to wear them all.

Lesonde- one of my favorite little sleepers I have is for boy. It is orange, blue, and green and has cute little monsters all over it. DD rocked it! For some reason I find it easier to do with boy clothes though.


----------



## Mummafrog

Hey loves :) 

Wow Cat how amazing, sending you loads of positive vibes. New babies are never a mistake, your family will change in wonderful ways and your older ones will love them. The adjustment can take time but that's okay, you'll find a new rhythm and it will be great. It's normal to feel daunted, knowing exactly when it's going to happen let's you think about it way too much hehe.

Gagrl sorry you hurt your foot so badly D: I hope it heals quickly, it's so hard when you're carrying more weight around and injure something below your belly area.

It's also baby clothes day over here! The big wash has just gone on. After my first I refuse to have anything except vests and babygrows because it was the only way she was comfortable and it was the most convenient. She was born in June and the best outfit turned out to be just a thin babygrows, the vest under tended to make her too hot in the house.
I've got a range of sizes but about 8 smaller newborn ones that I think will be too small. My daughter was 8lb 12oz and was only in the bigger newborn size for a week before going into 0-3 month size. I have plenty of the newborn and 0-3 and it's good to have smaller just in case. We have some bigger clothes kicking around too that came from the attic but I won't be buying/washing those.
I've also been choosing some blankets and washing the muslins too, lots and lots of those xD the baby cupboard and suitcase are starting to be filled and organised too, eek! Can't believe how close it's getting x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gagrl - That little work shower sounded so cute. Sorry to hear about your toe though. : /

Dobby - All those onesies look adorable (expect for the Habs one, ). For whatever reason, I registered for two 4-packs of white NB long sleeve onesies. And I got all 8. I was 9lbs 7.5oz at birth and BD was 7lbs 15oz. Fairly certain this kid won't be in NB stuff for too long. I might one wash half and give the other pack to BD's cousin and his wife when their LO comes in October.

Catalyst - Best of luck to you. I'm sure everything will go fine and your boys will be more than happy with their little sisters.

AFM - I spent most of yesterday at my "MIL's" house, swimming and talking with her, her sister, and BD. It was my first time swimming while pregnant and it went pretty well, until I had to get out of the pool to pee. I guess my back got used to the weightlessness, so when I stepped out, I was in pretty bad pain. Had to sit down for a while to make it go away. But anyway, we got to see the crib and change table her and her husband bought for us, and the change table they bought for their place. BD's aunt also bought a pack and play for their house too, so we "have no excuse to not visit". It's so nice knowing everyone's excited about a new baby, despite the fact that this side of the family just had 2 new additions in the last 9 months.

So, does anyone else have carpal tunnel? I haven't been able to get a good night's sleep in several days. I bought wrist splints, but I dunno if I'm wearing them too tight or not tight enough. I keep worrying that I'll look down at my hands and my fingertips will be turning black from loss of circulation. I'd like to keep this baby "cooking" for as long as I can, but I dunno how I'm gonna go on with painful, tingly hands for the next 5-7 weeks.


----------



## Weebles

Pretty, I had terrible carpel tunnel. The pain kept me up at night and my hands were useless in the morning, sometimes for hours. The splints helped but it kept getting worse and worse anyway. I thought it was almost completely gone after I gave birth but I've noticed it a little more these past couple of days. Oh well, I'll take it. Home stretch, right?


----------



## lesondemavie

Cat so excited for you! Hope all goes as smooth as possible!

Second - Were you expecting a big baby from the weight estimate on your last ultrasound before birth?

Girly - Glad I'm not the only one! My mom actually already bought some baby girl NB onsies bc she just couldn't resist &#128514; (Those still have tags and the receipt). As for size that's what I've read...some 8lb babies fit in NB for a while, some a short time, and some not at all. I have a feeling we'll be on the low end of 8 and might need to get a bit more. We shall see!

Weebles - I love stuff with monsters! So cute! Our take home outfit is dinosaurs. I agree that there are more "baby boy" clothes that work both ways. That being said, there are some "baby girl" clothes that have me scratching my head too. 

Like this: https://www.target.com/p/baby-girls...74-white-aqua/-/A-51655580#preselect=51525394

Aqua is a great color, and elephants are also adorable regardless. I don't get it.

Gag - Got it. Should have known you wanted something different! I kinda like this idea: https://tekoarose.blogspot.com/2013/01/one-year.html?m=1 and you could put the sticker on the bucket, or this https://thestir.cafemom.com/baby/18...m=sm&utm_source=pinterest&utm_content=thestir and you can put the sticker on the bear. Both show perspective in terms of growth which is neat. Hope the toe heals fast!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy just woke up reply

Gag so sorry about the toe but love your beast mode attitude lol. Hope it feels better today!

Cat how exciting! Wishing you a smooth and safe delivery! You are not ruining anybody's lives! My little twinnies are the best thing that ever happened to our family, I freaking love those kids just like your two kiddos will love their twinnies :)

Pretty that is so sweet of them! I know I said this, but I am so happy they are just loving on you. I know it was rough hiding it and not feeling supportive, so hearing they are just flooding you with love and support is wonderful and you totally deserve it.

On that note, little A and I got our official invite to SO's annual family vacation. Luckily they go while I'm still on mat leave so no time needed off of work because I already put in for it lol. Just hope bubs comes on time. I'll feel better the older he is. It's a 3 hour drive. I just hope I can let up the control freak in me and let people hold my son. I hate his brother, his sister in law caused the big rift, I don't trust his mom farther than I can throw her, dad is great, but they have a family friend who goes as well. Like I'm meeting half these people for the first time and I have heard only shitty things about them... explain to me again why I should trust them around my son? r_r


----------



## second.time

Lesonde, at his 20-week scan he was measuring 10 days ahead. I haven't gotten many growth scans with either pregnancy. Mostly I was expecting my son would be big because I was big. I'm really short as an adult but I was a big baby, almost 9 lbs. So it was just my best guess, which turned out to be wrong. I was shocked at how tiny he looked! Clothes that seemed way too tiny to fit him ended up being baggy. 

Now I have NO IDEA how big or small this baby will be. It seems like second babies are usually bigger. I have 8 lbs. in my head, but who knows.

Gagrlin, I'm sorry about the toe! I hope it's a quick recovery. 

Catalyst: so exciting! I hope it's an amazing delivery and that your family adjusts smoothly to its new members. I always loved welcoming new siblings. Once they're in your life, they just "fit" and you can't imagine life before them. 

Pretty, I'm glad your SO's family is being so welcoming. And dobby, I hope the family vacation goes well and people are considerate and polite for the baby's sake. Sometimes a baby helps smooth things over and avoid drama. 

I'm feeling bad because I exercised a lot yesterday and watched what I ate carefully and I woke up to find I'd gained nearly a pound overnight. I know it's probably water retention, but I hate suddenly gaining weight. I'll go for weeks coasting at the same weight, and then I'll suddenly go through a few days of gaining uncontrollably. It's so weird! Only three weeks left now I guess.


----------



## Catalyst

Pretty - I have had carpal tunnel for.. I dont know.. since late april. Been rather bad, but the wrist splinter helps during the night. On my right hand for long time two to three fingers are pritty numb and sometimes theres.this pressure feeling in them so I.feel like the skin will ripp. So hope it goes away after I deliver.

Afm - just went to the wc and I have started to loose my mucus plug!!
My c.section is in just 15 hours or so (omg) so it will be interesting to see if I go to labor before and have the csection early haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just bought the last of my registry stuff minus gates since I'm using the endless earnings to get those later. And I realized when I got home that the cashier took the security monitor off of my video monitor but didn't ring me up for it hehe so I got my $85 monitor for free

Also anybody registered at brus definitely go to the completion event because they up your completion coupon from 10 to 20% plus you get extra in store savings

Cat that's exciting! Curious to see which vines first


----------



## lesondemavie

Second - I totally empathize with those feelings. I'm at a point where I feel like our bodies just do what they need to do though. At least for me it doesn't seem to matter what I eat or do, I'm always up 1-2lbs regardless. 

Just bought a large robe from Walmart for $4, and now my hospital bag is complete!

I don't think I mentioned this, but in our baby prep frenzy yesterday, DH and I argued about monitor placement. With the current set up there's no good place to put the monitor, so DH wanted to shove our crib in the corner to make it work. It totally stole my happy feeling bc it made everything feel cramped again. In the end, we decided to diy a stand for the monitor ourselves. Just picked up the wood today, and crossing our fingers we can pull this off with just a jigsaw. A miter would be better, but we don't really feel like dropping another $200 right now. Might see if we can borrow one from a neighbor.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh I agree some days I wake up 1.5-2 lbs heavier than the night before. It sucks but it's just pregnancy and will go away. At least that's what I tell myself lol

Congrats on finishing your hospital bag! I'm having the same issue with monitor placement as well especially since I opted to go from just audio to video. I'm thinking a small shelf system on the wall or a stand like you are doing. We'll see


----------



## second.time

Thanks for the sympathizing! I'm trying to remind myself that it's all temporary weight gain, it's just hard when I feel like I've been mindful and then I see a big gain. 

I was having cramps and frequent contractions last night, but when I woke up today it's all calmed down again. At least there are some signs my body is getting ready? 

Lesonde, that sounds so resourceful! I hope it works well and gives you the arrangement you want.


----------



## Girly922

lesondemavie said:


> Girly - Glad I'm not the only one! My mom actually already bought some baby girl NB onsies bc she just couldn't resist &#128514; (Those still have tags and the receipt). As for size that's what I've read...some 8lb babies fit in NB for a while, some a short time, and some not at all. I have a feeling we'll be on the low end of 8 and might need to get a bit more. We shall see!

MIL did this when we were expecting DD. She was convinced we were having a boy so picked up loads of boy bits, and ended up taking them all back. The funny thing is, I have no problem with putting DD in boys clothes, she's got a few dinosaur jumpers from the boys section, you just can't find many dinosaurs on girls clothes. 



Catalyst said:


> Afm - just went to the wc and I have started to loose my mucus plug!!
> My c.section is in just 15 hours or so (omg) so it will be interesting to see if I go to labor before and have the csection early haha.

Eek! How exciting! I hope all goes well. Can't wait to hear your update! 

Pretty, that's awesome that his family are getting so excited. 

AFM - I had my second and (hopefully) last growth scan today, followed by consultant appointment that ended with me being admitted into the maternity assessment unit. All was great at the scan, baby is currently predicted at 5lb 7oz, placenta and bloodflow are good. But my blood pressure was borderline raised. So the Dr was basically convinced it was pre-eclampsia and wanted to admit me onto the ward. The midwife managed to get me into the assessment unit, and they thought he was being a little overzealous. Urine was clear, no symptoms or indicators of pre-e, and this is my first even slightly raised BP. As soon as I got into the unit, had to have 15 minute obs for an hour, but it was textbook 120/80 for the full hour so they sent me home with advice for a recheck next week. 

Dr told me that he wouldn't expect me to make full term, and that even with controlled BP they'd look at inducing at 39 weeks, but fortunately didn't write any of this in my notes because when I mentioned it to the midwife on the unit she just laughed. So I'm good to carry on at work as planned at the minute. Possibly weekly appointments with my midwife from now on, but we're looking at no more hospital appointments now unless there's a problem.


----------



## DobbyForever

Girly glad you got a second opinion and stood your ground. Hope you get some r&r

Second ooo exciting! You're so close!

Cat hope all went well! Sending love and positive thoughts

Afm my effing rings are stuck, it's hot as hades, and I'm cranky lol. First Monday of no work so trying to get housework done but maaaan it is too darn hot


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh no Dobby! I took mine off a few weeks ago just in case. This heat wave is ridiculous. Just so glad I'm almost done.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I don't like to complain as this is our rainbow baby but my entire body hurts.. I am just uncomfortable and ready to be done... My back and pelvis are in agony.. hopefully the doctor will check me tomorrow..I have so much pelvic pressure its insane!


----------



## DobbyForever

I hear you. I wanted my son for years so I feel bad b*ing and moaning but man without work to keep my mind busy I'm starting to realize just how miserable I am lol

Leson yeah I was going to take mine off and not wear them anymore last night. But they were (and still are) stuck =\. I've never been able to not get them off. I'm at the point of considering having them cut :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> I hear you. I wanted my son for years so I feel bad b*ing and moaning but man without work to keep my mind busy I'm starting to realize just how miserable I am lol
> 
> Leson yeah I was going to take mine off and not wear them anymore last night. But they were (and still are) stuck =\. I've never been able to not get them off. I'm at the point of considering having them cut :(

Try vasoline or the string trick before having them cut


----------



## DobbyForever

Tried everything honestly. Ice water, ice pack, holding my arm up, water, soap, lotion, lube, the string trick, windex, cooking spray, drinking tons of water, not eating salt all day...

And now I put the changer on upside down and I can't get the poles out. I'm so hot and stressed i feel like I'm going to pass out. I stepped away and thought logically and fixed it lol


----------



## 808malia

So I had another appointment today, and it looks like I'm gonna make it to July! They have me currently scheduled for induction On July 5th, so as long as I don't go into labor before that, I will make it to July!!!:happydance: I also have a growth scan scheduled for this Thursday, so I will finally have an idea how big this baby is:cloud9:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo yay! That's great news! Can't wait to hear how the growth scan goes!

Afm assembled the downstairs pack n play. Hoping to tackle organizing the nursery tomorrow. Was also able to move all my future classes and appointments to the clinic down the street instead of the one 45m away except on class but my mom is going to that one and it's 10m from her house.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Malia that's wonderful news!!

Dobby how awesome! I'm sure that's a huge help. Good luck with the nursery... Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## second.time

Malia, that's great! July 5th sounds like a good birthday to me. Hope the growth scan goes well! 

I had pretty strong frequent contractions last night. Mostly painless, but hard to sleep through. I timed them with an app and they were about 2.5 minutes apart and lasting nearly a minute. But they weren't painful and I didn't see any bloody show or have my water break, so I drank water and accidentally went to sleep (it was late). Today it's calmed down. At least I practiced breathing through them.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg second can you imagine sleeping through labor and waking up and it's like go time? I'm glad they went away with rest and water :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Wow second that's insane. Glad all is well.

Afm, had my 36 week appointment (36 weeks tomorrow). They did my group b strep and checked me. I'm 1.5 cm dilated.. 50% effaced..A -2 station..and blood pressure looks greAt. Baby is head down and she is really happy with how things are progressing. I'm on weekly appointments now.... Getting so close!


----------



## second.time

Ha, dobby, wouldn't it be great if you could just sleep through labor? I'd love to be able to labor in my sleep for eight hours and then just wake up and be ready.

Gagrlin, that's exciting! Sounds like good progress!

So even after all my crazy BH and the cramps and pressure, I'm still "barely a finger," which doesn't sound promising. I know last time I didn't dilate at all and then suddenly dilated over like 24 hours, but it's still annoying to have the discomfort of BH and nothing to show for them! At least my BP was low and baby's head down.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag yay sounds like good progress! You're getting me excited for my next appointment. Hopefully they check for all that. So jealous of your weekly, especially since I moved my care closer I wouldn't mind going in weekly since it is a 5m drive now. My next appointment is 7/3 and then it's biweekly. :(

Second that would be so nice. Especially considering at the end you have a baby you need to take care of so a good solid sleep would be awesome.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Gag yay sounds like good progress! You're getting me excited for my next appointment. Hopefully they check for all that. So jealous of your weekly, especially since I moved my care closer I wouldn't mind going in weekly since it is a 5m drive now. My next appointment is 7/3 and then it's biweekly. :(
> 
> Second that would be so nice. Especially considering at the end you have a baby you need to take care of so a good solid sleep would be awesome.

Wow really? When do you start going weekly?


----------



## DobbyForever

Never lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Our appointment schedule is
9 weeks
12 week nt scan (if you sign up for state screening)
16 weeks
20 week anatomy scan
21 weeks
28 weeks
32 weeks
36 weeks
38 weeks
40 weeks (then the schedule induction between a week to two after)


----------



## Flueky88

Wow Dobby I can't believe they don't do weekly. Seems like things can change fast near the end. 

Gag glad things went well again &#55357;&#56842;

Maria great news about your appt. Ah not much longer now!!

Second yes it would be nice to sleep through that pain. My labor was short but I was exhausted from working all day. Once I got to pushing I just felt like I couldn't do it I was just too worn out, but I made it.

Wasn't catalyst having her twins today??


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I was shocked they never go to weekly. But oh well that's my insurance company lol

I'll likely whine and cry through the entire labor knowing me lol


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah it's sad how much insurance controls medical care. Don't worry, I screamed quite a bit, I didn't get epidural until 8.5cm. I had no labor prep classes as my class was 2 weeks after my ptl. It wasn't until I was 6 or 7 cm that the nurses tried to help coach me through the pain. I probably should have just went natural but I wanted some relief. Also waiting for epidural til 8.5 was not my choice, it was delayed as I was transported to another hospital and then await blood results, sign papers, etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo :(. Yeah I had to move my childbirth class since my mom is on vacation. It's scheduled for 36 weeks but she was like how about 7/27 and I'm just like ummmm dummy that's 4 days before EDD no way but luckily another hospital had the 36 week one. I hope it helps =\


----------



## second.time

Flueky, it's so hard to go into labor already tired! My first started at midnight, which meant I lost a whole eight hours of sleep. It seems like natural labor usually starts at night for some reason. I guess that's a benefit of inducing labor, they probably give you a chance to rest up first. 

Dobby, that's surprising that they don't move to weekly ... I guess it's a good sign that your pregnancy is progressing normally though, right? My practice didn't switch
me to once-a-week appointments until today, at 37 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

It is so I can't complain well complain more than I do lol. But yeah that's the schedule for any uncomplicated pregnancy. Just sucks not knowing how things are going week to week. :(. Oh well


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby that's very interesting.. where do you live again?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

That's so weird about not having weekly appts, Dobby. Sorry that you have to wait so long. I have my 36 week appt this coming Monday and then I'll be going weekly. I also just read up on how they check for strep B and I'm not happy about having to do that. I'm not necessarily a prude, but I believe that they are called "private" parts for a reason. Literally the only people that have seen my junk are some of the guys I've slept with, my Dr (who's known me since birth), and 2 different piercers. I don't care if someone has a PhD in gynecology, it makes me uncomfortable. I feel like if I have like more than 2 medical professionals watching me give birth, I'm gonna lose my shit. Even more so if any of them are males. Some days I wanna say "F it" and just deliver at home, by myself, in the bathtub or something. -.-

But anyway, I went to an event tonight called Gearapalooza. It's some decent sized baby product event, like for strollers and car seats and all that. It was fairly informational and all attendees walked away with a pretty nice SWAG bag. On top of that, I bought some soothers, sunglasses, and baby toys. Dunno if I'll go back next year, but it was enjoyable anyway.

And I bought this dress from Thyme that I friggen love. So colourful and comfy. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170620_230958.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20170620_230533.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20170617_124017_edit.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

SF Bay, USA :). But that schedule goes for all Kaiser patients nationwide 

Pretty excellent swag and cute dress!


----------



## Flueky88

Second yes it does seem as most natural labors happen at night. Funny how that is. I know it could have been worse since I didn't labor long but it was still exhausting I thought. Interesting how you can't sleep afterwards though even though she was in the NICU and I was stuck in my room.

Dobby, yeah, complication free pregnancy is not a bad thing.

Pretty, my practice has you meet all the physicians and midwives that go to hospital so you have met all of them before labor. Ironically the MD on call was the one at my next scheduled appt. He was wonderful and honestly, I didn't give a crap who saw what and just wanted baby V to be safe. I had 2 to 3 nurses there, the dr, DH, and maybe someone else. They were taking her to NICU though no matter her condition just because of her age so I may have had some extra and one was a nurse student waiting to take her board exam. The 2 nurses coached me until she was almost crowning then dr came in for delivery. If they hadn't acted as a great team I wouldn't gave been able to have an epidural which was my only medication option for pain relief. I wish I'd gotten take my natural labor class as maybe I could have held off. Hope strep b is negative for you. Cute bump and nice swag.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby... Ahh yes the dreaded Kaiser. It's so ridiculous that an insurance company has to dictate what type of medical care you can receive. Just absurd....

So Its like 3am and I Woke up to pee... While in the bathroom I just had a slight internal freak out.. I'm so excited for peanut but I'm also so scared. This is such a huge life changing thing and what if I'm a bad mom? What if I can't handle this? What about labor? I'm actually kind of scared. Am I the only one who feels like this?


----------



## DobbyForever

Luck of the draw for us. You get who you get, and tough shit if you wanted a female but only a male is on call. Feel free to drive to a different hospital lol is pretty much the spiel I got. There is a gyn I HATE and I asked if there is any way to be sure that she doesn't deliver my son, and all I got was it's just a matter who is staffed that day. So no hospital tour, no idea who the gyn on call is in advance... good times. So great for my anxiety disorder r_r


----------



## Weebles

The group b test is the only time I would have allowed my obgyn to "look" down there my entire pregnancy. My issue was with cervical checks (because they are basically pointless) so I let him know I would be refusing them and he was fine with that. Group B strep can kill infants so it's super important, knowing that made it easy to be okay with the awkward collection. Not that it mattered, I ended up having a c-section earlier than any of those things were scheduled to happen. 

Flueky, I was stuck in my room for 5 hours after both my kids were born, one vaginal and one section. :( My son I was so sad but after that he never left my side. I was looking forward to skin to skin this time but my daughter was in the NICU for just a few hours short of a week and she could only come out of her isolette for 30 minutes for nursing. I wanted it to be different, to be better, but it was way worse. Ah well, she's making up for it now. When we first got home I could put her down while she was sleeping... But now that she's realized she can be held all the time, well, we've had a slew of sleepless nights. It's hard but I'm glad she knows she doesn't have to be alone.

And contrary to my ticker.. she's way tinier than a bucket of chicken. She's still in preemie clothes/diapers but just over 5lbs now!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Hi Ladies! It feels like forever since I checked in and we are really in the final countdown. It is super exciting. 

Pretty - I love those toys you got, the round ones with the holes. I read somewhere you can stick the bottle inside if the baby is having a hard time gripping the bottle to make it easier for them and the dress is super cute. And Yes to carpel tunnel, it is so bad I wake up in the middle of the night and my hands are completely numb.

Garg - I believe those feelings are normal, just take it day by day. You are going to be an amazing Mommy and it will come naturally so don't worry!

Cat - keep us posted, so excited to see how you are progressing.

Malia - July 5th whooo, that is right around the corner!!

Dobby - I feel you on the rings, I hate not wearing mine and I think my DH gets a little mad that I don't. But they get stuck now and my finger turns red. Good luck and I hope you don't have to cut them. 

lesondemavie - holy heatwave!! But I love it, that's why I moved here, it is rainy in NY so I am not complaining! 

AFM - Getting a lot of discharge throughout the day and my underwear is always wet! I think that just may be because of the "nonexisting-thigh-gap" and the fact that it is 100 degrees here! lol My visitors finally left and I can start nesting! The Baby's room was painted on Monday, the carpets cleaned on Tuesday AND my last day of work is Thursday! I am so excited as I am super uncomfortable at this point and want to fall asleep at my desk by noon.

Last check up Baby was 5.12oz, I go back on Monday and then start my weekly check ups. 

QUESTION: what is everyone doing with visitors after baby is born at the hospital? Are you allowing visitors, telling people to not come? And are you telling anyone who wants to hold the baby to get the whooping couch vaccine? Sorry if we already covered this topic... Pregnancy Brain!


----------



## Parkep

Ive been a long time lurker on this page lol. Pretty, my midwives let ud do thr swab ourselves. Its very simple. Maybe you could ask?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Parkeep - I guess I could ask, but I have an OB. She might say it's better if she does it cuz she's had a lot more experience doing it. 

As for visitors, I doubt I'll be in the hospital long enough for anyone to visit if I have a normal, vaginal delivery. Once I'm home, my rules will be clean hands, up to date on vaccines, and no holding the baby if you've had a cigarette in the last 30 mins.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so legs wide open :rofl: male, female, medical intern. They stand so awkwardly in the corner and I'm like get in there you're here to learn feast your eyes on my yeast infection! I'm so gross.

Ttc look at you getting stuff done! Love it. You're almost out of work woot woot!

Re visitors I hope I'm not in the hospital long. Honestly, I've come to the decision I'm not even telling people when I labor. I just want SO, my parents, and my brothers there. Even if we stay days, I'm going to request no other visitors because my family is a but nutty. I feel guilty because all my cousins FaceTime and fb through labor. Like I want none of that.

As for TDAP, I heard only people who routinely have contact need it. So I told my immediate family and SO and my best friend to get it. It's going to be tough going anyway to get me to let you hold my baby haha


----------



## Mummafrog

Haha dobby xD 

Looking lovely pretty! 

Girly - wow sounds like doctor over reacted a tad xD 

Had our last growth scan today, baby is perfect, measuring on the 50th centile so perfectly average size for my height, good blood flow, good fluid around them and weighs 6lbs 2oz so far &#128525;&#128513;&#10084;&#65039;&#128118; pretty much the same as my first at this gestation so I think they'll be born a similar size :)
I'm also booked in with the right trust now who can cover my home birth. Meeting the community midwife on the 26th to discuss the plan etc so everything is feeling settled and good to go, I'm so happy. 
Putting the tiny clothes in the changing cupboard as I type!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww yay! Sounds like everything is going swimmingly! Congrats! So crazy to think how big they are. Every time I go to the side and see the bigger fruits I'm tempted to hold them and cradle them haha


----------



## second.time

Gagrlin, totally normal to feel that way. It is a big change. The fact that you're nervous about it shows that you care. Give yourself some time to adjust to becoming a parent, but don't feel like you have to become a perfect parent overnight. You get to take it in stages and slowly adjust to each new stage. I'm nervous this time about what I'll be like as a mother of two, how the new baby will impact my older DS, etc. I think every time you welcome a new baby it's a mix of excitement and terror!

Mumma, glad to hear the baby's measuring well! 

The group B swab wasn't so bad, pretty. A little uncomfortable but over quickly. Plus you have the big drape over your lower body so you don't feel that exposed. I also feel shy about people seeing so much of my body, but you tend not to think about it during labor at all. Everyone there is used to seeing women's bodies, it's just routine and boring to them, and they're just focused on helping you out. I think I had quite a few people in the delivery room once I was pushing ... lots of nurses, etc. I wonder if you could ask to have fewer personnel in there? I just didn't care, I was so focused on getting everything over with. 

Weebles, congrats on your LO hitting the five-pound mark! That must feel good!


----------



## Flueky88

Way to go ladies, it's almost July and go time for babies. I'm happy it seems people's appts are going fairly well

Weebles, I can't imagine. I think not doing skin to skin for an hour or two was my biggest disappointment with labor experience, but I knew it was necessary. Im glad shes made it to 5lbs. Dd has been wearing NB onesie, but preemie diapers. Just tonight we've went to NB diapers. We've surpassed birth weight by half an ounce. 

TTC immediate family like grandparents to DD, and my SOL and nephew were my only visitors. It wasn't too bad but I did feel kind of gross with all the bleeding and uncontrollable gas right after delivery. I only had DH and medical staff during delivery though.


----------



## lesondemavie

So exciting that everyone is getting so close!

I'm getting a lot more discharge and just general wetness lately too. I wonder if that means I'm dilating some already. One more day til I find out. Also waking up this morning baby feels lower for sure. All movement is belly button or below. It could still be weeks (and I'm hoping for at least 2 more weeks, but it's my first and it's fun to notice the changes that are happening as labor approaches.

I'm asking my best friends and grandparents to get the TDAP if they don't have it already. They are the people who will be around baby most, and probably the only visitors we'll have at the hospital.


----------



## lesondemavie

Also first day of summer was Tuesday 6/20. All babies born moving forward are officially summer babies! Thank goodness we're early summer, and mad props to all mamas who had/will have late summer babies!

Ttc - I moved here from CO, but as a kid. I like that I don't have to drive in snow, but I've never been a fan of heat. I much prefer to warm up with a fire, hot cocoa, and a blanket. Cooling down is a chore to me :haha:


----------



## ALiKO

Hey ladies! I have not had the opportunity to be on here in awhile but it's sounding like everyone is doing great and patiently or impatiently:haha: awaiting labor!

I had my final ultrasound yesterday and baby boy is measuring a little over 6lbs. Is this normal as I'm only a little over 36 weeks and now getting nervous that I may have to push out an 8 pounder! Does ultrasound weight mean anything?


----------



## lesondemavie

Aliko - There is a margin of error with weight estimates. The research says the estimate may be up to 10% off (approximately 1lb) in either direction. In addition, my ob said the 0.5lb/week estimate is really a max and many babies gain less than that towards the end. My baby was 6lbs5oz at my 36 week ultrasound (I was exactly 36 weeks). Based on that my doctor is estimating 8lbs at 40 weeks. That being said there are plenty of antecdotes of that estimate being off and sometimes by a lot. Thankfully most of the stories I've read have babies turning out smaller.


----------



## ALiKO

About hospital visits I feel like I don't want any. Hopefully I'm not there for long but I just remember how annoyed I felt the last time with a room full of family, nurses and lactation consultants in and out, all while trying to bond with baby, heal (my hoo haa and bum still felt as sore as ever), and get rest. Oh and did I mention just looking a hot mess! :haha: No make up, hair in a messy bun, just an awful sight.

Plus I had lost a lot of blood during my labor even fainted twice so I also felt super woosey and dizzy. This time I'd rather be in the comfort of my home feeling a bit better. My rules are no shoes in my home, everyone must wash their hands, no kissing or face to face contact with baby, and no kids are allowed to hold (except his big sister of course). Also I'm asking anyone who feels sick or has cold to stay way till they get better.


----------



## ALiKO

leson- Thanks for the info! I was scared out my mind in the beginning. But can you imagine an 8 pounder!? Cute and chubby I'm sure but I'm afraid for my hoo haa lol. My first was about 7lbs 7oz and pushing her out was insane.


----------



## second.time

I feel a little nervous not getting a growth scan! My current OB-GYN is so hands-off with ultrasounds ... I've only had a quick one at nine weeks and then one at eighteen weeks. With my first, I don't recall getting a growth scan, but they did do a scan at the hospital at like 28 weeks. It seems so standard from these forums to have scans in the third trimester though. Kind of makes me nervous ... I feel like my weight gain/fundal height suggest another average baby but I'd like some reassurance.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My best friend had GD with her last (has it now too with her third) and the growth scan she had before they scheduled her C section said the baby was 9lb 6oz... Well get little girl came out 7lb 2oz.. so ultrasounds can be wrong. However another friend I have had a growth scan that measured 8lb 11oz and when they had to do an emergency c section, her son came out at 9lb 10oz... So it could go either way. 

As for visitors for us we are keeping it to just close family and friends. My entire family lives across the country so only my parents will be here.. my two sisters will be coming to visit in August so we will be facetiming them in the hospital after we get settled. Otherwise it will be just my husband's parents, bro in law, his aunt and uncle and his grams. Maybe some of our very close friends if they feel like it, but otherwise people can wait till we get home.. and even then if you haven't had a Tdap or you have any sort of cold symptoms.. Stay away. I will make everyone use have sanitizer when they walk in the house and no face to face contact...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

My mom had an U/S with me when she was overdue. They told her I'd be 11lbs. I was 9lbs 7.5oz at 13 days late. This was back in '88 though, so things are probably more accurate now.


----------



## Mummafrog

I was told by my ultrasound tech just yesterday that there is a 20% error margin either way for estimated weight and they are really investigating that baby is following a growth pattern right for them and they are growing in proportion. 
My little was also measured at 6lbs 2oz yesterday at 35+6 :) 
It's very rare for a woman's body to grow a baby she can't birth in terms of size and if she does there is usually an underlying cause like uncontrolled diabetes etc. 
It's a myth as well that size makes babies harder to birth, in fact a lot of anecdotal evidence is that the woman's smallest baby was her hardest delivery. 
What matters is their head and shoulder size which is usually designed perfectly for your body, how chubby they are doesn't impact how they feel to birth.

So my point is, please don't worry too much about weight my lovelies <3 

My chunk was 8lbs 12oz and very easy to push out! Because she was right for me. I think this one will be a similar size.

If all goes well with the home birth I think visitors depend on the time of day she is born for us.. my mum will hopefully be with us for the birth anyway so then she will go but hubby's parents may have to wait till the following day because it's important to have that bit of time to sort myself out and breastfeed a few times etc, feel like I'm a bit rested before everyone comes charging in. It matters to me to have lots of uninterrupted skin to skin with me and hubby as well in those first several hours.

We have hubby's brother and partner to think of now and the godparents and extended family. Our families have both grown since dd was born hehe :) thankfully they're all good at listening and will hear me when I say I need them to come at so and so time.


----------



## 808malia

Well I just got back from my growth scan and baby is measuring at 7lbs 3oz! And I was worried she might be small...:haha: I hope she stays under 8lbs... I might die otherwise:haha: Oh, and the ultrasound tech showed me a pic and said that she already has hair:cloud9: and is measuring about 4 days ahead.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats Malia!

Can't say much about u/s abd growth experiences but just that I heard they are incorrect. Apparently my old gyn would guess the weight based on feeling the baby externally and she was often fairly accurate. She said he's average, neither big nor small, but didn't give much more insight than that.

Got nothing done today since it was 96 degrees other than get reemed at VS for two bras

Won a $50 Amazon card though from the WTE registry party giveaway before we crashed the site with too many people lol


----------



## Girly922

My midwife said growth scans are often out by up to 15% so not to put too much weight on them as long as baby is following a steady growth pattern as mumma said. 

MIL agrees with the size and ease to push too mumma, she had a couple of 9lb-ers, a 10lb-er, and the twins were both 6lbs. All vaginal deliveries. She said the twins were hardest to birth, and the 10lb-er was her easiest labour. 

As for visitors, I'm hoping my mum will make it up for the birth to watch DD in case she gets upset. That'll mean her and my dad will meet baby at birth pretty much. We've then said we'll do an 'open day' so any one who wants to come and meet the baby can on this one day, DH will do a BBQ. I reckon we'll aim to do it when baby is about a week old. I don't want days and days of visitors tbh.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly922 said:


> My midwife said growth scans are often out by up to 15% so not to put too much weight on them as long as baby is following a steady growth pattern as mumma said.
> 
> MIL agrees with the size and ease to push too mumma, she had a couple of 9lb-ers, a 10lb-er, and the twins were both 6lbs. All vaginal deliveries. She said the twins were hardest to birth, and the 10lb-er was her easiest labour.
> 
> As for visitors, I'm hoping my mum will make it up for the birth to watch DD in case she gets upset. That'll mean her and my dad will meet baby at birth pretty much. We've then said we'll do an 'open day' so any one who wants to come and meet the baby can on this one day, DH will do a BBQ. I reckon we'll aim to do it when baby is about a week old. I don't want days and days of visitors tbh.

I'm with you on that. My nephew's birthday party is August 19 so I figure people can meet her then.. However I'm still not going to let her get passed around then either.


----------



## Mummafrog

An open day, what a good idea. I wanted to do like a meet the baby party or something as we didn't have a baby shower but tbh I'm worried it will take too much energy. Maybe his parents will want to organise it in which case fine I'll turn up I suppose haha. 
I feel so blessed that our children have so many people who love and dote on them and at the same time it gets a little exhausting making sure we see them all enough!

Just had a GRUELLING day at work doing an assessment and didn't eat till way too late and now I'm having some quite painful and regular tightenings :( I've drunk loads and I'm settled now and I think they're calming down, might have a warm bath too when little is asleep but I need to cuddle her for a bit first, I've missed her today.


----------



## lesondemavie

Had my first dilation check today and still completely closed. Feeling more and more like baby will be late (and statistics are on my side with that one). Bit bummed, and I don't really know why. I think it's just that late by a bit is close to our nephew's bday (7/14). I was pg with our little g at the same time as my SIL and I guess I liked that we would get our rainbow before the nephew turns one. Silly really, and you never know. It's just a feeling.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I got my group b results and it was negative.. one less thing to worry about during delivery!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag congrats on the negative result

Leson not silly at all. I am excited to have a July baby/the earlier he comes the more time I have with him before work but as things keep pointing towards being late it makes me sad as well. Hugs


----------



## second.time

Congrats, gagrlin!

Lesonde, cervical checks are tough. With my first pregnancy it made the last three weeks miserable because EVERYONE else seemed to be dilated/effaced and I had nothing at all going on. I remember at 39 weeks going out for pancakes after my appointment and crying in public because I felt so discouraged. And then I still went into labor on the evening of 39w5d, which isn't bad! It's tough to say. I'm trying to avoid the same trap this time, but it's hard not to compare or worry about being two weeks overdue.


----------



## Catalyst

Quick update. 
So the c section went well and I am healing well, bit bad reaction to the bandages though. But still.

We now have two wonderful girls. Smaller one is 5.8 pounds and 18.5 inches and the bigger is 8 pounds and 20 inches. They are doing ok. We are still in the hospital. Smaller one gets addition to the breast since ahe was so.light and the bigger takes the breast but doesnt do the work as much so she got hint of jaundice so now we weigh before and after breasfeeding and then they get addition and I pump after bf. The milk is comin but not enaugh yet and also the left one is slower. So we will see how this goes if we can get bf going well or mix things or what. Hopefully home on sunday :)


----------



## second.time

Huge congrats, catalyst! That's wonderful! I can't believe you were carrying over 13 pounds of baby near the end ... you're a hero. I hope you get to come home soon, and good luck with breastfeeding. I'm sure you'll find something that works perfectly for you and your girls.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woohoo congrats Cat! So glad both girlies and yourself are doing well. I agree man 13 lbs of baby is quite a lot so kudos to you momma for handling that like a champ. Hopefully the flow picks up but if you end up combofeeding nothing wrong with that. Rest up and thanks for the update! <3


----------



## 808malia

Huge congrats Catalyst!!! Can't wait to see some pics of your sweet little girls:happydance: :twingirls: please correct me if I have the wrong date...


*June/July due dates*


-Hermione394- Due date June 9th, 2017 

-Ellie Bean- Due date June 9th, 2017  :pink: Born May 19th 2017!

-AmbiguousHope- Due date June 11th, 2017 

-4magpies- Due date June 14th, 2017 

-Princess Pearl- Due date June 15th, 2017 

-BABTTC123- Due date June 16th, 2017 


-boobee- Due date June 16th, 2017 

-Lexus15- Due date June 23rd, 2017 :angel:

-Liz_e- Due date June 23rd, 2017 

bbygurl719- Due date June 24th, 2017 :blue: Born June 12th 2017!

Oculi83 Due date June 26th, 2017 

x Zaly x Due date June 26th, 2017 


-CanadianLady- Due date June 28th, 2017 

-Catalyst- Due date June 29th, 2017 :pink::pink: Born June 19th 2017!

-Ad0rkkable- Due date June 29th, 2017 

-wannabeprego - Due June 30th, 2017


-sil - Due June 30th, 2017


-Rockell8788 - Due July 1st, 2017



-Sambatiki - Due July 2nd, 2017

-youngmamttc - Due July 3rd, 2017

-Jlh05 - Due July 3rd, 2017



-Weebles - Due July 4th, 2017:pink: Born May 31st 2017!


-stmw - Due July 5th, 2017

-Aubrey2013  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Jlh05  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Flueky88 - Due July 6th, 2017 :pink: Born May 31st 2017!

-BeckyTy - Due July 7th, 2017

-Emerson87 - Due July 7th, 2017 :angel:

-Maries_s - Due July 7th, 2017

-thexfadingpat - Due July 8th, 2017

-Betty.Rubble - Due July 8th, 2017

-second.time - Due July 9th, 2017

-lesondemavie  - Due July 11th, 2017


-Lunabelle - Due July 11th, 2017

-Mrstruth - Due July 11th, 2017

-808malia - Due July 14th, 2017


-aknqtpie - Due July 14th, 2017


-ALiKO - Due July 16th, 2017


-blessedmomma - Due July 17th, 2017

-Gagrlinpit - Due July 19th, 2017

-Aphy - Due July 19th, 2017

-PurplePear - Due July 22nd, 2017

-PrettyInInk42 - Due July 22nd, 2017

-vaniilla - Due July 22nd, 2017

-Girly922 - Due July 22th, 2017


-Mummafrog - Due July 23rd, 2017

-rainbowsun - Due July 23rd, 2017

-TTCfirstovr30 -Due July 23rd, 2017

-Parkep - Due July 24th, 2017

-confuzion - Due July 25th, 2017


-Thejoie - Due July 27th, 2017

-zephyr - Due July 27th, 2017

-DobbyForever - Due July 30th, 2017


-baseball_mom - Due July 31st, 2017



_ Angels: _

-Star25- :angel: 


-annio84- :angel:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats Catalyst. Hope you have a speedy recovery.

Oh man, thank God I only have 19 days of work left. 24, tops. -.-


----------



## DobbyForever

You can do it! Hang in there, Pretty!

Afm now that I'm not work mode my body has given up on life. I'm lucky to get 2-3 chores done a day. Finally washing the nb clothes. Trying to keep my loads small so doing three: whites, brights, darks. Washing the 0-3m tomorrow. Phew exhausted just from pulling the tags off lol but we are on the tail end of a heat wave


----------



## Girly922

Wow! Congrats Cat! Glad to hear you are all recovering well now. I can't believe one of the twins was 8lbs! You are one incredible mama! 

Two weeks left at work for me, which totals 8 days. I'm a bit worried I'll be a bit lazy once on leave, but I'm hoping I won't really have long enough to slouch too much. I've got lots to sort in the house still before baby makes an entrance!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Yay cat congrats!!

I'm currently laying on an arm chair with my feet up... And my stomach is very upset.. I am just hoping little girl stays cooking because dh is camping an hour and a half away this weekend...


----------



## Weebles

Congrats catalyst!! glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag hf camping!

I'm miserable. Just woke up feeling like crap and missed my bf class because SO needed maintenance on his motorcycle that ran late (they were supposed to be done at 1 but didn't finish until 2:30... my class was at 1:30) and he was whining about wanting to spend time with me. I'm just like if you wanted to spend time with me you could nut up and go with me but his half hearted agreeing was not worth it. So hoping I can find one during the week while he's at work or I may just skip it


----------



## ALiKO

Congrats Cat! Enjoy your little bundles! 

Hearing some of you ladies giving birth already is getting me so pumped! I'm in that phase now where I'm not really fearing labor anymore just want to get on with it even though I'm not completely ready. My house is a mess that I'm trying desperately to clean and organize not to mention I haven't even packed a single thing in my hospital bag. Bah humbug...

Dobby- sorry u missed ur BF class hopefully you can find another one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aliko I feel the same way. I'm more scared about the state of the house/baby things than birth at this point lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Same here, ALiKO and Dobby.

BD and I just picked up the car seat I really wanted for my car: the Graco 4ever one. It's normally $449, before tax, but after a coupon, gift card, and gift exchange, we only paid $280 (thank you 5% partial child tax). So, with the exception of the crib and change table still being an hour away at his mom's house, we're good to go. Just gotta do a few loads of laundry and pack our hospital bags.

I've also finally figured out the right tightness for my wrist splints and they've been noticeably helping. I spent most of yesterday in them. At one point, I had to take them off to use a knife and fork to cut my food and right my hand started hurting almost immediately. But I put them back on and felt a lot better.

And I think BD might finally be coming around to the name Alex. He made a joke last weekend about naming him "Alexander Ovechkin [his last name]" (Alex Ovechkin being one of the best players for the Washington Captials). And he's referred to the baby as Alex Ovechkin a few more times since. If that's the case, now we just need to decide on a good middle name and I'll need to let him know I'd rather give the baby my last name, at least to start out with.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty excellent score! I'm so glad the splints are working but not that your wrist hurts as soon as you get out of them. :(. Yay for BD coming around to Alex :)

5 weeks left til EDD! My family just got back from Miami/Cuba and SO has a ride today with his mc, so going to sneak out for lunch with them :). Annoyed with my cousins for picking at me because I actually plan and prepare. I know it's just a jealousy thing but it's still annoying af.


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks all for the support following my appointment.

Yay pretty great news!

Have fun Dobby! And family is always tough. We're meeting my parents for lunch for Father's Day/my dad's bday (they were on a road trip last weekend), and I briefed DH on safe topics to try and minimize the picking/negative comments that get under my skin. The other day by text my mom went on and on about Lamaze and how she couldn't imagine labor without it and I really need to get myself to a class asap *ugh*. It's like we're stuck in the 70s. Thank goodness she's ok with not being there when I deliver!

Now that the nursery is done and the clothes all washed and we're ready for baby I feel in such a limbo. At 37+5, it feels like baby could come any day but also it could be another month before we meet our Charlie. I really don't know what I'm going to do with myself on leave if baby is late. At least if nothing else, I'm guessing we'll have a date for induction in less than two weeks (unless my ob wants to wait until my next appointment when I'm past 40). Beyond just hoping to beat statistics, trying to use that as a marker to break up the time.


----------



## second.time

Good news about the name, pretty! We've finally started calling the baby by an official name (among ourselves, anyway) and it feels good to get that much closer to knowing.

Lesonde, I'm in the same limbo. I swear when I was two months away it felt like ANY DAY NOW, and now it's two weeks and I'm so, so impatient every day. I need to talk to my doc about induction, just to have a date in my mind and cut down some of the uncertainty. My previous OB-GYN was going to discuss induction options at 40+1 if I hadn't popped by then. I don't think I could make it to 42 weeks, though I admire women who do. 

My mom's coming down to stay with us. She should be coming in about a week, but part of me keeps thinking 39 weeks is too early. I really love the idea of having help, but I also know it will put pressure on me when I know my mom is sleeping in a guest room and putting her life on hold. Maybe 39.5 weeks would be better?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Lesson.. The nursery looks great. I'm 36w5d and I feel like she could come any day now..


----------



## PrettyInInk42

That's a cute lookin' nursery, leson. : )

So, I had the last of my biweekly OB appts today. I got to do my own Strep B swab, thank f***. And my blood pressure is still good, his heartbeat was like 160, and I'm apparently measuring at 38 weeks instead of the 36+2 I should be. My OB was so close to giving me a requisition for an U/S, but then decided to wait to see what I was measuring at my next appt (in 8 days). Really hoping I don't pop too soon though. Based on the Chinese zodiac, it's the year of the fire rooster, and if I can make it to my my due date, baby will be a Leo, which is also a fire sign. I know it's silly, but I think it'd be neat for him to be a double fire sign. Maybe this means he'll be a ginger. lol


----------



## 808malia

So only 9 more days til my scheduled induction!!! Getting so close now:happydance: Only 4 more days of work:cloud9: Sucks having to train a new person at 37+1/2 weeks pregnant... But oh well, at least I'm almost to the finish line:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

9 days?! Wooow time flies 

K food coma setting in I'll bbl


----------



## ALiKO

Dobby- ^ haha cracked me up.

Leson- yes girl I'm love that nursery. It will grow nicely with baby.

Malia- yay for only 9 more days!

Pretty- they should let everyone do their own swab to be honest. I didn't do mine and it was awkward to say the least.

Do any of you ladies plan to try bringing on labor yourselves or are you just going to ride it out? I remember when I was pregnant with my daughter I tried to bring on labor at 39weeks and again at 40weeks. Not sure if my efforts paid off or if it was just the natural progression of things but I ended up going into labor at 40+2. I was sooo happy as I was just big and miserable and super afraid of having to be induced. Plus the longer I stayed pregnant the more I worried about baby for some reason and I just wanted her out and in my arms.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

ALi honestly I'm starting to freak out about baby being here and if I'm going to be a good mom so part of me is ok if she stays in a little longer.. but part of me is over this and just ready to have her on my arms lol.

Pretty- atleast that helped make the awkwardness a bit easier 

Dobby- you crack me up! 

Malia- soooo close now!!!

AFM I'm in the waiting room of my appointment. I'll update you all after on how things are going.. for some reason I'm really nervous about this appointment, I dunno why...


----------



## Weebles

Hey ladies, pretty sure I'm all caught up. Nursery looks great lesonde! You inspired me to order those same shelves in white, DDs room is tiny and it's a great option I hadn't thought of. I really wish I could upload pics so I could show everyone the progress we've made on her nursery but every time I try it now says the file size is too large, even photos I'd previously been able to post. I feel a little bad her room is still not done but arriving 5 weeks early threw us off. 

I have no idea how you are all managing being so far along. I've never made it to 36 weeks but I can tell you at 35 I was just miserable and honestly don't know if I could've mentally handled another month. I think my body is just not capable of carrying to term. :(

DD will be 4 weeks old tomorrow, I can't believe it! She had a check up yesterday and in 12 days has gained nearly a pound! She weighs 5lbs and 11oz! Her pediatrician was floored but with how often I'm having to nurse I wasn't too surprised. She decided an appointment every two weeks to monitor grown was no longer necessary! It's hard to believe I still haven't reached my due date. I hope we all keep updating once our LO are all here.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Weebles.. I can't believe she is already 4 weeks!!! Crazy stuff. I use tinypic to rescale my pictures to post on here.. works like a charm.

So apparently I'm still 1.5cm dilated and cervix is still thick at 50% effaced. I told my husband sex will commence asap because I do not want to be induced...

Nursery is pretty much done.. ordered a crystal lamp for her little table and I'll order her ceiling light fixture this weekend and then we are done! Here is progress so far. 

https://i67.tinypic.com/2yx3xwj.jpg

https://i68.tinypic.com/20f6sza.jpg

https://i65.tinypic.com/s3f0k9.jpg

https://i67.tinypic.com/izuo0w.jpg

https://i63.tinypic.com/124jygl.jpg


----------



## x Zaly x

Hey! Don't think iv actually posted in here since the beginning of my pregnancy lol, but here i am 1 day past my due date and waiting for baby, getting a bit fed up of all the aches and pains, just wish they would turn into something now..

Loving all the nursery's <3

xx


----------



## lesondemavie

Weebles such good news about your baby's health! Glad all is well. Those shelves are great, and pretty easy to set up. I feel like the room is a bit small as well, so a corner unit is perfect. Don't forget it could be more than a month at 36 weeks. At 37.5, I realized that I could still have another month of pregnancy before they'd induce me!

Great nursery gag. Feels so good to finish right?

Keep us posted Zaly. Hope baby comes soon <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Leson I love your nursery. It's the little things that just flow. I love it

Pretty glad you got to do your own swab! I know that was stressing you out, so I'm happy they accomadated that

Weebles four weeks already? Awwww! Congrats on the weight gain! So happy she's doing well

Gag I just adore the uniqueness of your nursery! Gl with the sexing!

Ali I won't start going out of my way to do anything until 39 weeks since that's the new full term mark. I agree with wholever said they need more time to prepare lol. I got the stroller together and car seat installed yesterday. Hoping to get the cosleeper up and high chair up today. Might mash the 0-3 clothes as well just depends. I need to drive across the bay and do some light cleaning and I'm already exhausted lol

Zaly hopefully your bubs is ready soon! Hang in there!


----------



## second.time

So I'm still stuck at 1 cm., so not sure the baby is coming any time soon. My doctor said they don't start talking induction until 41w3d, which would be July 19th for me. It's kind of intimidating to think of going that far, but I'm sure I'd make it. 

I love all the nursery pics! 

Aliko, I'm just doing small things like walking, using the labor ball, drinking red raspberry leaf tea. I'm not hoping to induce, just to hopefully get an easier or quicker labor and birth.

Zaly, I hope your little one shows up soon! It can't be too far now, right?


----------



## thexfadingpat

I've barely posted on this thread, but just thought I'd do an update anyways.
My baby boy came early at 38+2. He was born June 26th at 6:29pm after about 4 hours of active labour (though my waters were broken for about 19 hours).
Elliot Hudson 6lbs 7oz and 20 inches.
 



Attached Files:







dmr6go.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww he's precious congrats!

Just got terrifying news SO might have to go out of town when I'm 39w5-40w1d so I'm like great. He doesn't want to potentially miss the first few days/the birth, but I feel bad because I know he got the we have to say it's ok but it's not actually ok spiel. And I'd hate for him to not go and me not have the kid. I don't mind being left with a nb. Tbh I'd rather he leave because then I can go to my mom's and be pampered :rofl: I'd have 5 people whose lives revolve around me instead of 2 people 10am-2pm


----------



## Girly922

Aww! Congrats fading! He's absolutely adorable! I hope you're both settling well. 

Gorgeous nurseries ladies! Ours in Dr Seuss themed with hand painted truffula trees on the walls. I haven't finished clearing it yet, and the cotbed hasn't yet been converted back into a cot, but we'll do that when baby is ready to move out of our room I guess. 

I had my 36wk midwife appt today, midwife is very happy with everything. My BP is nice and low still so she thinks last weeks was likely an inaccuracy that should've been repeated while I was in with the dr. So she's more than happy with our plans for a home birth, and is actively encouraging it due to my labour history. She's coming round on Sunday to do our home check to make sure our house is suitable for a home birth and then they'll be on call to come out to me from then onwards. :happydance: 

I heard yesterday that one of my friends has lost her twins at 22 weeks. They were 2 little girls and the pregnancy seemed to be progressing okay, I don't know what went wrong, but I cried for her. I can't begin to imagine how she's feeling right now, and I don't know what to say as I can only think that anything from me will feel like a kick in the teeth that I'm still carrying my healthy baby to term when she's lost hers. I asked her dad to give her all my love, but I'd love to send her something.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats, fading. : )


----------



## Mummafrog

Congratulations fading, so so beautiful <3 thank you for updating. I find looking at squishy pictures soothing while in this final waiting period hehe.

I really thought I'd be more patient this time! But I'm not, I feel the same as last time :p the only difference is slightly more of an appreciation for the pregnancy because I did miss it when I wasn't pregnant anymore. But I still want to see her face and hold her so much.
We watched the birthing video today and about an hours footage of afterwards. It's lovely to hear all the sweet words that were said and see everyone's joy again. Makes me so excited for round two! 

I'm not going to try and get my labour going obsessively, I know it just won't start unless it's on its way anyway, but I'll do things that will prepare my body like getting her position the best I can, having sex to soften the cervix and keep the hormones flowing, drinking the tea, being on the ball etc :) I have an exam on Tuesday (WHY) and then it's all baby focused from there onwards :) 

Lovely nurseries! None here I'm afraid, 3 year old has the other bedroom haha. But in about 6 months we can relocate and get a nice big home for our two, definitely with a room each <3


----------



## 808malia

Congrats on your adorable little boy thexfadingpat!!!:flower::happydance:


*June/July due dates*


-Hermione394- Due date June 9th, 2017 

-Ellie Bean- Due date June 9th, 2017  :pink: Born May 19th 2017!

-AmbiguousHope- Due date June 11th, 2017 

-4magpies- Due date June 14th, 2017 

-Princess Pearl- Due date June 15th, 2017 

-BABTTC123- Due date June 16th, 2017 


-boobee- Due date June 16th, 2017 

-Lexus15- Due date June 23rd, 2017 :angel:

-Liz_e- Due date June 23rd, 2017 

bbygurl719- Due date June 24th, 2017 :blue: Born June 12th 2017!

Oculi83 Due date June 26th, 2017 

x Zaly x Due date June 26th, 2017 


-CanadianLady- Due date June 28th, 2017 

-Catalyst- Due date June 29th, 2017 :pink::pink: Born June 19th 2017!

-Ad0rkkable- Due date June 29th, 2017 

-wannabeprego - Due June 30th, 2017


-sil - Due June 30th, 2017


-Rockell8788 - Due July 1st, 2017



-Sambatiki - Due July 2nd, 2017

-youngmamttc - Due July 3rd, 2017

-Jlh05 - Due July 3rd, 2017



-Weebles - Due July 4th, 2017:pink: Born May 31st 2017!


-stmw - Due July 5th, 2017

-Aubrey2013  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Jlh05  - Due July 6th, 2017

-Flueky88 - Due July 6th, 2017 :pink: Born May 31st 2017!

-BeckyTy - Due July 7th, 2017

-Emerson87 - Due July 7th, 2017 :angel:

-Maries_s - Due July 7th, 2017

-thexfadingpat - Due July 8th, 2017:blue: Born June 26th 2017!

-Betty.Rubble - Due July 8th, 2017

-second.time - Due July 9th, 2017

-lesondemavie  - Due July 11th, 2017


-Lunabelle - Due July 11th, 2017

-Mrstruth - Due July 11th, 2017

-808malia - Due July 14th, 2017


-aknqtpie - Due July 14th, 2017


-ALiKO - Due July 16th, 2017


-blessedmomma - Due July 17th, 2017

-Gagrlinpit - Due July 19th, 2017

-Aphy - Due July 19th, 2017

-PurplePear - Due July 22nd, 2017

-PrettyInInk42 - Due July 22nd, 2017

-vaniilla - Due July 22nd, 2017

-Girly922 - Due July 22th, 2017


-Mummafrog - Due July 23rd, 2017

-rainbowsun - Due July 23rd, 2017

-TTCfirstovr30 -Due July 23rd, 2017

-Parkep - Due July 24th, 2017

-confuzion - Due July 25th, 2017


-Thejoie - Due July 27th, 2017

-zephyr - Due July 27th, 2017

-DobbyForever - Due July 30th, 2017


-baseball_mom - Due July 31st, 2017



_ Angels: _

-Star25- :angel: 


-annio84- :angel:


----------



## second.time

Congratulations, fading! What a beautiful boy!

Dobby, wow @ your SO possibly missing the birth. I'm sorry. It sounds like you're making the best of it and have a good support network, but I feel bad for him. Fingers crossed the timing works out perfectly. 

Girly, I'm so sorry about your friend. That's heartbreaking. I'm sure whatever you do to reach out to her will be appreciated.

AFM, I just learned that my mom is coming to stay over the weekend. She's coming eight days before my EDD and I'm really worried she'll be burnt out before the baby even comes, but she's insisting. I've also been dealing with some intense fatigue. Like two naps a day. I don't know how to make it better! I hope it eases after the baby comes but ... that's probably not gonna happen.


----------



## 808malia

So, it looks like I'm gonna make to the 5th for my induction! My blood pressure was actually normal today... Shocker!:haha: So excited, only 5 more days!!!:happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Second. He won't miss it. He was very adament he will not go if I haven't had him because he refuses to miss his son's birth and first couple days. I just feel like he won't go and I won't give birth that weekend and he'll get in trouble for missing the event. I; honestly, want him gone lol. Then I can stay at my mom's hehe. My grandmother will be here, my two brothers are home from college, and my parents of course. So I'd be a spoiled princess. But otherwise I would be home with SO. Which is not the same haha

And don't worry about your mom. She knows her limits. Just try to keep her from doing stuff. My mom is the same way "ooo can I dust? Can I make your bed? Can I do your laundry?" Lol so maybe just say I really need this one thing and then quality time with my mom. Idk but just remember she's excited and loves you and she won't burn out because she is thrilled to be there for you :)

Malia yay for your blood pressure!!! And man what is that? Wednesday?! Eeeee exciting

Afm still far from finishing in the nursery but everything is assembled and accessible so if he surprised me tonight I wouldn't freak out bringing him home. Also interviewed my pediatrician today. I was going to interview three but she was absolutely lovely and didn't rush me even though she was running late. I'm so excited to work with her. She's like the type of person I'd hang out with on the weekend or like I'd be glad if our friend's were kids in school so we were parent friends, you know? She's full but she said she was so impressed with how responsible I was to interview doctors that she'll tell them to make an exception and add A as her patient. Hehe and I could hear her as I left telling the nurses how responsible I was and what excellent questions I had.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

BD BOUGHT A RAV4 TONIGHT!!! Thank God!! :)

(And I gifted him $500 to help with the down payment)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

PrettyInInk42 said:


> BD BOUGHT A RAV4 TONIGHT!!! Thank God!! :)
> 
> (And I gifted him $500 to help with the down payment)

Congrats!! That's actually one of the vehicles I'm looking at.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats! Glad he made a decision. That was sweet of you to help him with the down payment. SO offered as well when I was considering putting money down, but 
he would have wanted to be on the title. Can't blame him as I'd say the same roles reversed. Luckily I got my car zero down.

Is he getting his own car seat or are you transferring it back and forth between cars? I keep debating on getting a second

But woot! Congrats! New cars are so exciting


----------



## Weebles

DH and I decided on one car seat but two bases just to make it a bit easier depending on who was at work and who was watching her. 

Dobby.. why not have them come over to your place after, that way you can still be spoiled? We had to put down some boundaries to keep my mil away so I bet they would eat up an invite. 

Getting so close malia!! 

Hope you get a chance to rest up second. I feel like the pregnancy fatigue was just preparing me for a newborn. It's amazing how much easier it is for me to function on four hours of sleep now. 

We are having newborn photos done this weekend and I'm so excited. I found a fantastic photographer with affordable prices which was tough as most were over $500. I hope we get some of the sweet "curled up" poses but she might not be "new" enough, I guess for those it usually has to be done within two weeks of birth but since she was premature that wasn't an option, at least not one I was comfortable with. Today's her due date though and I'm officially considering her 1 month old! I keep looking at her and thinking that this is what she would've looked like if she was on time. I already feel like she's growing so fast.


----------



## DobbyForever

She would come but she can't sleepover. I've nowhere for her to stay at night. I also don't know how she'll handle being around my dogs. Normally she sees them in small doses in her big backyard playing fetch, not running around the condo. I also worry about the bigger one jumping on her. She had hip replacement on both sides and was recently knocked over by a 5th grader =\. So she agreed to come every day for the first week, BUT because of traffic she'd only be here from 10-2. She offered to clean and cook and shop and watch the baby so I can sleep but I also want her to just have grandmother time. She has all hands on deck at her house/a weekly maid so she could focus on being a grandmother better there and I'd get help all day and all night.

Good call on two bases. 

And awwww yay for pictures! I bet they will be super cute no matter what the poses. I guess I should look into that soon.


----------



## second.time

Dobby, might be unconventional, but could you and your SO maybe stay over together at your family's place no matter what? If you prefer to be around family and feel that'd be a less stressful transition, maybe it could work out either way! I totally get wanting to be surrounded by support. 

Weebles, aww, so cool that today is your original due date! That must be a sweet feeling, to have her here and doing so well. 

Malia, so close now. Very exciting!

I'm having a LOT of BH today. I don't think it means anything. I've been having strong BH on and off for so long and I'm not progressing much. But they are distracting. At least I feel a little less tired today.


----------



## DobbyForever

I *could* but neither SO, myself, or my mom are comfortable with the idea. Plus the room I stay in only has a twin bed and it just wouldn't work out. =\

Yay for feeling less tired! You must have sent your exhaustion my way because I am pooped! Worst part is I'm only halfway through today's to-do list


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gagrl - Thanks. We've heard a lot of good things about it. I can let you know how he likes it after he picks it up next week.

Dobby - Woot, indeed. lol. I bought the Graco 4ever car seat for my car, so I should be set until kiddo doesn't need any kind of seat. We also got a travel system that came with a car seat and base, so we'll use those in his car.

I was looking into the laws about car/booster seats and they're so different from when I was a kid. I remember being in a booster seat, in the front seat, at like 4 years old. Now, kids shouldn't be in the front seat til they're 12 and they need a booster seat until they either weigh 80lbs, are 4'9" tall, or are 8 years old. I mentioned this to BD and he said he was like 5'9" in grade 6. I'm 5'5" right now. So crazy to think that my kid will probably be taller than me in like a decade. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Nice! Good call there, Pretty.

Haha yeah it's trippy when the outgrow you. My brothers are tall, so one thanksgiving I had left for college that fall and they were shorter than me and then when I saw them for thanksgiving they were ever so slightly taller than me!!! At freaking ten years old! I cried lol they grow so fast

Speaking of crying I was crying this morning because I couldn't afford newborn pictures but SO just found out his bonus is paid out each quarter and he got 100% this quarter so he said he'll pay for them even though he thinks they're stupid lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well ladies.. I'm on my way to the hospital.. peanut hadn't moving as much today so I called the doctor and they are sending me to get monitored at the hospital for a bit. Hopefully she'll start moving on our way there and make me feel a bit better...


----------



## second.time

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Well ladies.. I'm on my way to the hospital.. peanut hadn't moving as much today so I called the doctor and they are sending me to get monitored at the hospital for a bit. Hopefully she'll start moving on our way there and make me feel a bit better...

Oh, that's such a scary feeling, but you're doing the right thing by being so careful, and I'm glad your doctor is so thoughtful. I'm sure your baby is just fine. I think it's typical for movement to slow down at the end as they run out of room, so I'm sure everything is well, but I hope you get some peace of mind ... it's terrible to feel that anxiety.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag sorry :(. My kiddo doesn't seem to move as much lately either. Just rolls around every now and then. Did they have you drink ice water? Sometimes we get hit and they get lazy, so l&d has me drink 3-4 glasses of iced water then lay on my left side and wait for any movement within 30m and 10 within 2 hours. Hopefully she starts moving for you and all is well. I agree that anxiety is awful though


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Fingers crossed that everything is fine, Gagrl.


----------



## lesondemavie

Hope all is well gag! If you don't get more movement in the car, usually babies move all about once those monitors go on. Mine certainly did when I went in for monitoring.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Update: thank you all so much for the concern. She started moving a bit as soon as we got to triage. Then they hooked me up and her trace was a bit low so they said she was probably sleeping so they wanted to get me juice. A few minutes later the nurse came in and said no juice because I had a contraction and peanuts heart rate dropped a bit and they wanted to be overly cautious so they were putting an IV in and we could possibly be having her tonight. I guess peanut heard that and started moving and her trace went up. They put an IV in and literally she started moving up a storm. Now I'm sitting here getting a bag of fluids and they are going to have maternal fetal double check but it looks like I'm going home.. she gets to bake a bit longer.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad to hear all is well and you're headed home soon :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

And we just got home.. peanut has been moving non stop... I'm so glad I get to sleep in my own bed and she gets to bake a bit longer...


----------



## Weebles

So glad she's moving again and also that you didn't go into labor! And I hope you don't swell too much from the IV fluids.


----------



## Girly922

So glad she's moving again gagr and is getting to bake a bit longer, that must've scared you a bit. 

With regard to car seats, we'll just move the one across depending on which car we're using as mine is the main family car as its a 7 seater. We've got an isofix base for the infant carrier, then bubs will be going into DD's car seat that she is literally about to grow out of. We do extended rear facing, DD only turned forward facing at 3, and is now only 1.5kg off needing to lose the 5 point harness and start using the seatbelt. Her new car seat will then take her up until she's 12 when she can legally stop using it.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Weebles my ankles swelled a little but I think part of the reason she wasn't moving as much is I was slightly dehydrated. Dh is going to be on my behind now about drinking more water....

Girly...I think I got more nervous when the nurse told me I may be having the baby last night.. reality started to set in and I started to panic lol.


----------



## second.time

Gagrlin, great news! That must have been such a relief to feel her start moving around more. Glad she's able to grow a little more before you meet her.

I'm definitely having some stress about kick counts these days. He goes through more phases where he's quiet, but then he'll be moving around a lot an hour later. Sometimes I just want him out, where it's easier to check on him.

So I guess we're officially about to get a lot of July babies now!


----------



## DobbyForever

I just had my reality/panic set in as well lol as soon as I finally realized like it's July. I'm due on July. Like oh s* it's about to get real


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I hear that, Dobby. I haven't had a major freak out, but I'm sure it's coming. lol. Everyday now, once it gets to be like 11pm, I just think to myself "Ok, well, I guess today won't be his birthday." lol

So, I decided to make this weekend kind of a resting/nesting weekend. I did a bunch of baby laundry on Friday, rearranged some stuff in my room on Saturday, cleaned a bunch at BD's place and set up the pack and play yesterday, and it looks like we're going to BD's mom's place today so she can sign off on something to help BD get rid of his car when his Rav gets delivered this week. We'll also probably do a little floating in her pool. : )
 



Attached Files:







19667891_10154896785378095_5310173282949481033_o.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty that so exciting.. 

Dobby- I know what you mean.. it's crazy to think July is already here..


----------



## Mummafrog

Gag so glad things are okay.
I had a similar scare yesterday where I thought I felt my waters pop, a really intense and painful 'pop' by my cervix is all I can describe it as and I was having watery discharge and had quite a lot of painful tightenings all day but I wasn't losing fluids so midwife was happy that it wasn't my waters and just practice contractions for now.
But yeah I did get quite freaked that everything wasn't perfectly finished and ready for baby yet and it kicked my ass into gear to get some things sorted and organised, both in life and in the house.
I decided to start my maternity leave and not do this last exam for a couple of months as it was really really upsetting me because I just can't think about anything except baby now and I needed to listen to myself and do what I need for me and baby.
It won't make a difference to when I finish my studies or my grades etc anyway :)

I got back results for my final essay and they were much better than I was expecting so I was chuffed about that!

Although I am sat around twiddling my thumbs now haha.. the endless waiting on labour has begun ;) every day i swing wildly between thinking OHMYGOD WHAT IF IT'S TONIGHT?!?! to I'm literally gonna be pregnant forever... -.-


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh mumma, is she sure it wasn't waters? I know the midwife at kaiser said a pop is more associated with a gush than a trickle but waters breaking can also just be a little trickle. I'm glad you decided to listen to your body. Sometimes, things are just too much. As nice as it would be to get that exam out of the way, if you're not up to it then definitely put it off.

Pretty yay for nesting! And lol today isn't his birthday. I haven't gotten quite that close. I expect him to come around his due date or late, as much as I want a July baby.

I think my car seat extends beyond the seat too much. The manual said it can up to 4 inches and according to the internet it should fit just fine in my Escape, but eyeballing looks more than four. So I'm going to having to take a measuring tape out there and make sure. The f*ing seat belt check person hasn't called me back and it's been a week!

I'm getting nervous because I know I'm early but I've had loose bowels going on a couple weeks, the nesting is kicking in, the BH are getting more frequent and intense, and my dogs (who lost all interest in my stomach/me in tri 2) are super clingy and keep staring at my stomach and licking my face and being attached to me. Which, I have needy dogs, but the one who sleeps in her dog bed even constantly curled up on the couch with me. So I'm curious what I'll hear at my appointment today


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I've noticed a fair amount of BMs recently too. And most of the time, when I have to pee really bad, not much comes out. It makes me think his head is getting noticeably lower and affecting how much my bladder can hold. It would be nice to find out if I'm starting to dilate and stuff, but my OB is on vacation this week, so I'll apparently be seeing one of the male Drs at the office in 2 days. I'm cool to let him measure my fundal height, but if they say it's time for cervical checks, I'm definitely not consenting and I'll wait for her to be back next week.

There's a small part of me that thinks I'm gonna miss signs of early labour. I'm not always super in tune with things that happen in my body, including not realizing I was having orgasms in my early 20's when I would use my vibrator and thinking that I was feeling the baby turn, when I was actually having BH. I've been keeping an eye out for my mucus plug and I've never peed my pants, so if I start having fluids leaking from me I can't control, I'll assume that's my water breaking. I'm really hoping ignorance will be bliss though and I'll have a nice quick labour cuz I'll miss half of it. lol

Oh, and here's my current progress. : )
 



Attached Files:







19621126_10154892530448095_3319314031388184990_o.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Just curious, and I mean this is no offensive way at all, if he was homosexual would you feel more comfortable? We all know I'm miss legs wide open lol unless he's attractive then it's gtfo find me a male doctor that isn't my type please. But I find I get more uncomfortable at my massages, and SO gets LIVID, if it's a straight male. I loooove my gay masseur though. I miss him. He moved :(

Interesting tidbit about the pee and bladder and head positioning. Never considered that. That's exciting! Would you let the make doc feel around for head position externally or no?

Lmfao I'm pretty in tune with my body but I do worry about not realizing it especially since my cousin had her first at home for that exact reason. But other than her everybody says you can't miss it. My childbirth instructor was like early labor you get all wirey and chatty, active labor you talk less and breathe and vocalize more, and then transition you're like idgaf how get this baby out :rofl:


----------



## lesondemavie

Is anyone else getting excruciating pain when baby presses down? For a while now, baby does some pushups on my cervix and it hurts really bad but it doesn't last long. Last night though, baby waited until I went to bed and then pressed down on everything (my cervix and my rectum) for what felt like forever. It was excruciating. I had to stay on my back and just squeeze DH's hand. He kept asking if it was contractions, but nope I could feel that it was definitely baby. When baby finally calmed down I rolled to my left, and the LO just started up all over again. Just wondering if this is normal. Seems like it could just be baby preparing, but I've never heard anyone talk about this before.


----------



## DobbyForever

I've been getting pain in my lower abdomen. Not excruciating but sometimes it's a dull pain and others it's stabbing. Usually happens when I go from sitting to standing or vice versa or when I pee it do my perineal massage (so I stopped). Asking my gyn about it in 30m


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby - Yea I get that too. I think it kinda started out that way back around 36 weeks. I still get it esp when I sit straight up on the couch. It just feels cramps a bit. This is different, definitely baby, and extremely painful. Thank goodness it's just at night and not all day!


----------



## second.time

Lesonde, I get some pressure; shooting pains or what feels like a charley horse/stitch very low down, sort of makes it hard to walk? But nothing as painful as what you're describing. I do think that could be your LO getting into position. I'm sorry it's so uncomfortable! 

Mumma, I'm sorry about the exam, but you're making a careful decision for yourself and your family. Congratulations about the essay! If your brain fog is as bad as mine is these days, that's especially amazing!

Anyone else considering asking about having a sweep done? My doctors have never mentioned it as a possibility, but from reading online it seems SO common. But then I've read that it doesn't always help and can lead to unnecessary discomfort. I'm just trying to figure out how to deal in case I go over.


----------



## DobbyForever

So verdict on the pain is it's just my pelvis expanding.

I'm at 26lbs gained and gyn told me to stop freaking out. Apparently bubs does have a big penis. Hb was 136. He is head down. And *drumroll* gyn was shocked this ftm was already 2.5cm and 75% effaced. So she thinks my labor will be relatively shorter than the average ftm and I likely won't need induction. :). I have all the early labor signs that we talked about from my class though so kind of curious to see when he decides to come.

Re sweeps no personal experiences. Just that a few friends on here had multiple and it didn't seem to do much for them lol but they just weren't ready.


----------



## second.time

Wow, nice, dobby! Must be a good feeling ... you know your body is getting ready and that's going to help no matter what.

I've heard the same thing about sweeps, that they don't always help if you're not ready. I get some good contractions going when I walk but it's stormy lately. Also I'm lazy.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Um, I doubt my feelings would change if I was dealing with a gay male Dr. Just the fact that a guy would choose gynecology as a career makes me uneasy and sounds kinda sexual assault-y. I'd rather no one have to look down there, but I can at least do my best to keep the number of people to a minimum. I'm ok with him feeling for the head externally though. And it's good to about your effacement and dilation. Makes me wonder what I might be at, but I'm cool to wait another week to find out. lol

I had to google what was involved in a sweep and I'd rather just have lots of sex and spicy food. lol. However, an induction method that doesn't actually involve drugs would be good. BD and I just DTD yesterday and nothing happened, so it clearly wasn't my time for labour to start. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Got it. I try to look at it as most doctors are in it for the money, the prestige, or personal experience. Like my brother went to med school (and was required by his program to work several months in the gyn department and assist on births and such) because he, himself, suffered from an autoimmune disease and watched his room partner suffer through cancer (eventually passing). But his parents told my brother that their friendship (they were there months) and playing games together really called him down and made him happy and less scared of his procedures/being there. Or like my pediatrician does it because she thought the care of women and children in Afghanistan was deplorable so she volunteered in a clinic there and when she moved here decided to pursue pediatrics as a career. I also went to UCLA for undergrad and their hospital is a teaching hospital so by being treated there you automatically consented to having residents allowed in room. It was non negotiable. If you didn't like it, you could refuse the insurance and see your own practice kind of deal.

And women can assault women. So you would have to argue that anybody who gets into gynecology is a predator. It's like saying anybody without kids who is a pediatrician is a pedophile. If anything, looking at yeasty/pregnant/infected vaginas is a turn off. ((Trying to ease your mind btw not like come down on you for your comment, I've been called a b* like six times by my cousins today so thought I'd clarify)

BUT yeah just wait the week. Not worth putting yourself in an uncomfortable position when your doc is back next week. Can't wait to hear where you're at!!!

Castor oil is supposed do what spicy food does: empty your bowels and let baby move down farther. Labor ready massage. I booked mine for 39w2d at a place the kaiser midwife recommended. Dates. Ummm trying to remember what else they said at class but I forgot


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Fair enough. I've just heard a lot of stories about shitty Drs, including a couple I apparently saw as a young child. I'm sure there are lots of good people out there who just wanna help others. I probably have some messed up, unknown reason for thinking the way I do, but as long as I can have some kind of say in who my Dr is and what they see of me, I'm gonna stand my ground and do what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, some people are shitty out there ruining the names of the good ones. Bad apples in every bunch. But one thing they teach in krav is trust your gut even if it means being perceived as weird or overly cautious. Only you know what's right for you. So I'm glad that a- you have a choice and b- you're doing what you want. I can't believe you're <20 days!!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So as insomnia hits I'm a bit bummed out. We found a vehicle we loved and when we tried negotiating price they jacked it up on us because we were paying cash and had a trade.. I was so mad. Well as blessings would have it when I went online to search to see how long that one had been sitting there, another one popped up at the same price but a year newer. So we called the dealership and the guy is coming in for us to look at it this morning.. pray that this is our car cause I'm tired of looking.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed it all works out! Have you tried True Car? It's annoying because once you search every dealership in the area bugs the crap out of you, but you get a good idea on pricing and what's available and even then you can wiggle them down. I'd just casually mention to that dealer that you are keeping your options open and usually in a few days they come back and have "talked to their manager" lol. And I found using Kelly Blue Book gave me a real good idea of what to ask for with my trade in. Best of luck and hope you get some sleep :(


----------



## Girly922

Pretty, I'm with you on just not being very comfortable with pelvic exams so I've put it in my birth plan to not have any during labour, and I'll be declining a sweep if I get that far again. Here they won't offer a sweep until 41w. 

With regard to castor oil, it is hugely dangerous as it irritates the bowels far worse than a spicy curry, to the extent of distressing baby and has been known to be the cause of stillbirth/neonatal death.


----------



## DobbyForever

Not gonna lie I'm not big in herbs because of the lack of credible, long term study so I didn't really look into it. I'm sticking to two cups of rlt, sex, massage, and walking lunges when the time comes. But tbh these increasing BH plus all the dilation and effacement I'm thinking I might labor before I want to. 

A quick search and I'm not seeing any thing I'd consider a large enough or well controlled study on castor oil. But the small scale findings are described on this site (also recommended by the Kaiser midwife so considering they are liable for any medical advice they give I would hope she's not out recommending sources that don't have some merit).

https://evidencebasedbirth.com/evidence-using-castor-oil-to-induce-labor/
"... the odds of entering active labor within 12 hours was three times higher in the castor oil group, and there were no differences between the groups with regard to C-section rate, meconium-stained fluid, Apgar scores, or instrumental deliveries... castor oil is safe and effective for induction of labor in post-date pregnancies... However, pretty much every woman who ingested the castor oil felt nauseous afterwards. They also concluded that because these three studies were so small, we really need more data and more people in studies before we can draw conclusions about effectiveness and side effects... There was one case report way back from 1988 that reported an amniotic fluid embolism and a woman who had ingested castor oil during pregnancy, but a cause-effect relationship could not be established... ". It is dangerous to take in early pregnancy though for sure.


----------



## Mummafrog

Definitely no waters leaking thank goodness :) I still get random contractions here and there but I think they're just powerful practice ones that I'm feeling more intensely now it's second baby. I'm just glad to be over 37 weeks so when I feel them I don't have to worry about it being too early etc. 

I have no feelings about male or female, It's irrelevant to me, what matters is that they are kind and gentle and respectful of my choices. But what matters for everyone is having control over what happens to you and only accepting what you're comfortable with and from whom. Remember the power of your 'no' always.

I didn't get a sweep last time and went into labour naturally so I feel trusting that I hopefully won't need one, I'm not against them though and personally I like being examined in labour, it gives me a focus of where I am and reassures me that stuff is working well and happening hehe. 

Caster oil scares me and I've heard very mixed things. I'll be using relaxation, snuggles, sexy time and a balance of rest and activity to encourage things. 

Right now she is moving so much I'm actually shouting aloud from the feeling xD cheeky monkey. I can really feel her low in my pelvis when I'm walking and it hurts my cervix and I've had loose bowels. Also if I eat anything in the evening I'm just sick if I try to lie down.. so it's looking like dinner is off the menu for a couple of weeks :'( haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Mumma I agree most people don't know their patient rights and in the hear of the moment can get pressured/feel like they don't have a choice. Which is sad :(

I'm hoping you go into labor naturally again! I agree that 37 week mark really sounds good. I know I'm close to it, but it feels like the days drag on as I went from not feeling BH to every night to multiple times a day with some strength. I really want this hit 39 even if his uncle is like no 37 is cool that's two weeks he gets to bind with his nephew before he has to head back to UCB. He's sad because his twin goes to UCSD and so he gets more time with the baby and he's worried the baby will like him more. They're cute.

Yeah I'm to each their own. Castor oil isn't for me, and I wouldn't push anybody to do anything that makes them uncomfortable. But I see herbs like I see vaccines. People take them. Something happens. Therefore, the brain seeks to make a connection and blames the herb or vaccine. Which I find funny because I used to teach kindergarten, and one skill we start is causation cuz if then statements. And we teach that just because x happens and y happens after doesn't mean x caused y. But the small scale research into castor oil leans safe. But I'm good. I wouldn't even recommend it now that I know it causes intense nausea.


----------



## Weebles

I was convinced that the reason my water broke and I went into labor with my son was because of sexy time. So much so this I refused my husband as soon as I entered the third trimester because I just didn't want another preemie. Didn't work! I wish I had some advice to give you all about how to get labor starting but honestly I'd like to know how to prevent it!! 

Male or female drs, it makes no difference to me! I find all pelvic exams pretty traumatizing and who does then makes absolutely no difference. My husband comes to appointments with me for support. I think the worst experience for me was being prepped for an emergency c-section and that wasn't even really an exam..


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes! I'm so scared of sex tbh so we only do it once every like other week. It's also so uncomfortable now :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Non first timers... How do I disypher between a contraction and her tumbling. She tumbles a lot and out can be painful.. when I war at the hospital on Friday they caught a few contractions while I was there.. but she was also moving a bunch at the time because I had gotten stuck with an IV...


----------



## second.time

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Non first timers... How do I disypher between a contraction and her tumbling. She tumbles a lot and out can be painful.. when I war at the hospital on Friday they caught a few contractions while I was there.. but she was also moving a bunch at the time because I had gotten stuck with an IV...

I'm still not great at telling the difference but tightness can be an indicator. If my stomach is tight all over and I don't feel much movement from him, I count it as a contraction. If it's a tumble, some areas of my belly are still soft, and I usually feel some movement (from feet or hands).


----------



## DobbyForever

Just wanted to tmi complain that I can't remember the last time I had a solid bowel movement and my boo tah tah is not happy about it


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby - That symptom had come back for me in this last month as well. I started taking liquid fiber every day and all is working well again. This is what I am using: https://www.healthdirectusa.com/Ready-Fiber-15-Fl-Oz-Taste-Free-p/2035-15oz.htm. My acid reflux is also pretty much gone since I started taking it. I was feeling good and forgot to take it a few days, and both symptoms returned, started it back up and away they went again...so pretty sure the fiber is helping and it's not just a coincidence.


----------



## Mummafrog

Gagrl the thing is some of it might be contraction-like tightenings and some of it might be baby moving but real proper contractions will be unmistakable so don't worry about it honestly, you'll know when things are happening x

I'm having an emergency midwife appointment because my home birth is being threatened AGAIN because I haven't seen the doctors at THIS trust because I had to transfer so late and blah blah, starting to feel really messed about and irritated now. Thankfully this one midwife is fighting on my side but god it's so annoying! I've made my choice based on the evidence available, that should be the end of it. Grr.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo leson ty but I mistyped lol I don't get heartburn. And I actually meant I diarrhea like 2-3x a day not constipstion. I was trying to avoid the d word but hindsight guess it sounded like I wasn't pooping hehe

Mumma wtaf I don't see why you have to jump through all these hoops to do a home birth. It's your body, your baby, that's ridiculous. Hope everything gets resolved :(. Sorry for the stress


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah gotcha the word solid should have been a clue. Just projecting my own issues over here. So ready to be done. I keep talking to baby about coming some time this next week. I really don't want to go past 40, and I definitely don't want to go so long that I need to be induced.


----------



## Girly922

Sorry you're having to jump through more hoops so late in the game mumma, I hope the appt goes okay. I'm glad you've got one midwife fighting your case though. They can't force you into anything. 

I've definitely started having the looser bowels too Dobby, although maybe not quite as extreme. I'm pretty sure it started earlier with DD though and truly went on for weeks so had no indicator of how close labour was unfortunately.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww leson hang in there just a bit more. Fxed you won't have to be induced

Girly yeah I feel like it's too early for all this, pardon my French but pun intended, shit :rofl: obviously my doc isn't making much of it as I'm still on every two weeks


----------



## second.time

Mumma, I'm sorry! How annoying to have to deal with this when you just need to focus on your little one.

Dobby, I was having that same issue too. It's eased a little but my appetite is weird. Nothing sounds that good and I have to urge myself to eat. Could be the heat though, it's awful where I live.

My neighbor told me I should expect the baby on Saturday because of the full moon. Fingers crossed? 

I'm only three days from when I went into labor with my older son. I'm thinking it's not going to happen this time. Ah well ... every baby is different.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm officially on leave today. I messaged my ob asking to push my leave off until next Monday, but she never got back to me. Without the note, I can't return to work today. I honestly don't know what to do with myself. Just bored and waiting for baby *sigh*


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait why can't you go to work? You need a note to go to work? I feel like my job is the opposite like show your a** up unless you have a note saying you can't lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson that's crazy.. we have to prove we need to be out too Dobby...

So I started this morning when I wiped loosing what I assume is pieces of my mucus plug. Although I know it can grow back.. I'm just excited that something is going on....


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! That's exciting!!!


----------



## lesondemavie

It's because I already have a note in saying my leave starts today. I needed a new note to change my date.

Glad you have some progress gag. Esp since I'm constantly reminded that first babies come late. Crossing my fingers for some sign that things are moving forward for me on Friday at my appointment other than just baby being low. I already know that! Baby reminds me every day.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooh got it missed that. Woot for an appointment on Friday! Can't wait to hear how things are going


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, apparently I had nothing to worry about with the male Dr. With my usual OB, a nurse comes in first to check my blood pressure and the baby's heartbeat and answer any questions I may have. Then the DR comes in, measures my belly that's about it. The male Dr did everything himself. He wasn't necessarily "cold". but he had a pretty poor bedside manner. And I had a question about the 5-1-1 rule and water breaking naturally and he admitted he'd only recently just heard about that rule. Um, excuse me? This is your field. This is stuff your patients are learning, why don't you know about it? Anyway, whatever. Hopefully I'll never have to deal with him again. Also, my swab came back negative and I now have my dates and times for my next 3 appts. Getting closer and closer, ladies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww bummer he was not super friendly :(. That is odd he didn't know the meaning of 511 given it seems duch common terminology. Weird. Glad you have your appointments booked and hopefully it's your usual gyn for them all :)

Isn't it so bizarre having your final appointments booked? I have my 38w and 40w booked and it weirdos me out to think these could be my last appointments.


----------



## second.time

Glad the visit wasn't uncomfortable for you, pretty, though I'm sorry the doctor wasn't impressive.

Gagrlin, that's exciting!

So I had a sweep done today even though I'm still 1 cm. I know it probably won't do much, and it was really painful (apparently it hurts if you aren't at least 2 cm.), but it was worth a try. I have an ultrasound/NST scheduled in one week. My doctor said today they wouldn't want me going past 41w3d.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I had my 38 week appointment.. still 1.5-2cm.. 60% effaced and at a -1 station. She's slowly moving down but not progressing as much as I hoped.. I'm just praying I don't have to be induced.


----------



## lesondemavie

More dilation than me at 38.5 weeks gag. My ob doesn't do the stations for some reason. She just says, "baby's head is low." I totally getcthe disappointment/worry. The night before my last check I had BH on and off for 2 hours and really hoped that meant some progress. I just keep trying to remember that most first time mom's don't dilate until just before labor so it doesn't mean anything. I'll schedule an induction date tomorrow and then just cross my fingers and hope baby comes before that appointment. At 39.5 weeks, baby should still have about 2 weeks to make an appearance. Plenty of time. You have at least that if not 3 weeks...depends on your ob.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hang in there ladies! Things can change so quickly. I was asking about cervical checks in third tri, and it's amazing how some women just go from 0 to 60.

Second so sorry the sweep was painful and didn't amount to much :(


----------



## Mummafrog

Gagrl you're only 38 weeks! Don't even be thinking about induction yet sweetie. 

To update my midwife was really supportive and told me to basically ignore what the other midwife had been saying and she'll just decline it for me and protect my home birth. She's given me her personal number to call when things kick off hehe. Truly lovely and experienced midwife. 

Got my car mot done today and got the air con fixed! Blessed relief. 

Don't really have any other news x


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks for the encouragement ladies.. I have been really irritated at everything lately.. it's horrible. 

Doc told me birthing ball bounces and sex so that will be my go to.. regardless of how much of a whale I feel like... Luckily my doctor's won't let me go past 41 weeks so max three weeks to go... 

Can't wait to start seeing some more babies born in here.

As far as the car situation it looks like we are ending up with a BMW x3 suv. Long story short, or friends have one with a tad bit over 100k and he's been meticulous on keeping it updated and fixing it and maintaining it. They are selling it to us for very cheap and they are looking for a new car as they are on their third girl (due in August) so it works great for both of us.. And helps us save money so I can stay home and not have to go back to work...


----------



## second.time

Mumma, that's great. It must be nice to know you're in such good hands.

I agree, that sounds like such good progress for 38 weeks and you're far from needing an induction. It's hard not to think about it, I know.

Lesonde, when do you think you'll schedule the induction for, if you don't mind me asking? My doctor sort of hinted I could schedule mine sooner than 40+3, but I might wait till then. My one fear is that if I put it off they might not have an opening until later than I'd like. 

Dobby, I'm not sure if it worked yet or not! I think it usually works within 24 hours if it works at all so there's still a little hope.

I'm losing more mucus plug. I did get a quick ultrasound today and my fluid levels look good. That's something I worried about so it set my mind at ease.


----------



## lesondemavie

We'll schedule an induction at my appointment tomorrow for some time between 41 and 42 weeks. My hospital has greatly reduced inductions bc they make c-sections and other complications more likely, so they won't do it before then. My ob says most of her patients go into labor on their own before then, but it's best to get it on the books just in case since it's far easier to cancel than schedule. It'll be nice to have an eviction date, even though I hope baby comes in the next week.


----------



## second.time

lesondemavie said:


> We'll schedule an induction at my appointment tomorrow for some time between 41 and 42 weeks. My hospital has greatly reduced inductions bc they make c-sections and other complications more likely, so they won't do it before then. My ob says most of her patients go into labor on their own before then, but it's best to get it on the books just in case since it's far easier to cancel than schedule. It'll be nice to have an eviction date, even though I hope baby comes in the next week.

It's a good thing to be with a provider who's cautious with inductions! Not that there's anything wrong with them if there's a medical need or if the mom just really wants one, but it's good they aren't pushing it. 

That's interesting to know about scheduling. I'll probably call and ask about it on Monday.

So I just re-read my birth story from my older son. I was only 1 centimeter at 1 p.m. on the day I went into labor, and then by 8 p.m. I was at 6 centimeters. I was at 0 for weeks, then I was stuck at 1 when I was in labor, then finally went up to 6 within just a few hours. It really can happen unexpectedly.


----------



## Mummafrog

Well I spent some of last night breathing through mild contractions that were getting regular and had two boughts of diarrhoea (sorry tmi) but they eased off when I slept, although I did wake up to a few pains. Things feel normal this morning though.
I've got my friend and in laws coming this weekend to keep me busy. It could still be weeks yet and my body is just practicing.. *sigh* it's hard to wait now. But the squish will be worth it!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mummafrog said:


> Well I spent some of last night breathing through mild contractions that were getting regular and had two boughts of diarrhoea (sorry tmi) but they eased off when I slept, although I did wake up to a few pains. Things feel normal this morning though.
> I've got my friend and in laws coming this weekend to keep me busy. It could still be weeks yet and my body is just practicing.. *sigh* it's hard to wait now. But the squish will be worth it!

Eee that's so exciting... Keep us updated please.


----------



## lesondemavie

Mumma I went through something similar yesterday as well. I've had on and off BH before, but they haven't been painful. Yesterday they hurt, and the D was a surprise since my default has been C. I also had period like cramping all morning before it started. The contractions eased as soon as I set myself up on the couch though, so it didn't last long and definitely just practice for me. Guess we'll see where I'm at this afternoon but I'm not expecting anything.


----------



## Mummafrog

Yeah nothing has changed. I just get random contractions :/ I don't really mind and supposedly they'll soften the cervix and make labour shorter. But it makes it harder to ignore if that makes sense? Makes me want things to start more, like it's teasing me! 
I get lots in the evening and they cool off over night. 

I just want to be holding my baby now.. I've been quite tearful today about it. I know I'm still early to be feeling this way but the idea of going to 41 weeks like I did with my first is so awful right now :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo that's how mine are. Sporadic throughout the day, but consistent (timewuse) at night and they have gotten borderline painful. I agree, it's like being teased haha. I'm still having loose bowels as well. Getting real ladies


----------



## Girly922

Mummafrog said:


> I just want to be holding my baby now.. I've been quite tearful today about it. I know I'm still early to be feeling this way but the idea of going to 41 weeks like I did with my first is so awful right now :(

I've been feeling this way today too. I have no signs of anything progressing in the slightest and just a feeling that I'll go overdue again, and the thought of another 3-4 weeks now feels draining.


----------



## lesondemavie

Right there with you all on wishing I could just hold this baby already. Not loving the thought of going past 40 weeks, but just doing my best to accept it. At least at the end of this now TWW (max), I know I'll get something amazing and not just a BFN. I've been feeling like this since 36 or 37 weeks though so yea it's been tough. Time just seems to drag when you're waiting for your whole life to change!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Are any of you dealing with really swollen ankles and feet??


----------



## DobbyForever

Me :rofl: I have flats that would fall off my feet and now they cut off the circulation lol. My tennis shoes are still fine though. Almost into cankle territory but not quite


----------



## lesondemavie

39.5 weeks and still zero dilation. Induction scheduled for 7/21 if no baby by then.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed you don't have to be induced but must be exciting to know you have 14 or less days


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Are any of you dealing with really swollen ankles and feet??

YUP!

Thank God it's summer cuz the only shoes I can wear right now are flip flops. However, I don't like the feeling of driving in flip flops, so I keep one tattered flat in the car and use it as my "driving shoe". lol. I had to seriously loosen the laces on my work boots too. 

Anyone dealing with pelvic pain? Today, I felt sore like I'd been punched in the pubic bone area. Could this mean he's lower, or noticeably heavier, or have I just been on my feet too much this week?
 



Attached Files:







19601520_10154895021013095_7778536136364723933_n.jpg
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My feet are balloons.. bp is great and nothing in my urine.. apparently being overweight and pregnant isn't a good combo for my feetsies...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0750.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DobbyForever

I just have wide flat feet period. It's been mentioned s woman my suze should not be wearing such big shoes lol. All my similar build friends wear 6s


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe aww bless all your puffy feet! I somehow mostly avoid this in pregnancy, I get it a bit but only if I've been seated for a long time in heat or if I've been working too much. Now I'm on mat leave not at all.

But I get a sore pelvis and under my bump etc and find walking pretty tough. I feel like I almost constantly need a wee, coupled with cervix pain when I try to walk -.- the pelvic pain only really bothers me in bed.
Pretty baby could be lower so a bit pressure is going on to that bone but it definitely gets more sore if you over do it so you might need a day of rest to make it better again x


----------



## second.time

I'm definitely feeling sore. I get up all night to use the bathroom and sometimes it's tough to walk upright.

I've been having a lot of cramping, a lot of what looks like a bloody show, and a lot of tight contractions, but they always fade out again. The tough thing is I can't tell what's a result of the sweep and what's more serious. 

At 39w6d, I was already in labor with my oldest. In a weird way I feel better now that I know for sure he won't be earlier than my first. I'm just trying to accept this new reality. 

Hoping to see some birth announcements soon! Everyone's so close now, even if it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I got my new car today.. I'm so happy with it! I also felt my first contraction today... This was a bit intense so I went home, put my feet up, and drank water.. Lots of water. Only a week and a half until my Edd


----------



## DobbyForever

Wooot new car! And woot contraction!

It is crazy to think we're going to start having a lot of birth announcements soon


----------



## Girly922

It's been a busy weekend here. My work colleagues threw me a surprise baby shower and afternoon tea on Saturday which was just perfect. They made up a huge basket of baby goodies for us too. I feel very lucky to call each and every one of them one of my friends. There was a sad part though. The friend that was supposed to be picking me up couldn't come as she's currently in hospital after suffering a heart attack Thursday night. We've been texting lots and she's doing okay, just not allowed home at the moment. 

Then yesterday was spent having lunch with my best friend at a soft play area so the kids could run free. Followed by a night of regular braxton hicks that just wouldn't subside until I went to bed. 

Today we're driving an hour to see my family as its my niece's 16th today. So far maternity leave is turning out to be busier than working. Lol. 


Congrats on the new car gagr! 

Any progress second? I had DD within about 12 hours of having my bloody show so fingers crossed if it hasn't happened for you already you're well on your way to having baby.


----------



## second.time

So my little guy arrived on his due date! This is the second time this has happened to me. Apparently it's 1 in 400 odds to have two due date babies. 

My boy was born July 9th, at 11:04 p.m., weighing 8 lb. 4 oz., 21 inches long.

The labor was similar to my first. It began right at midnight on the 9th and I spent 12-13 hours at home, just relaxing, watching TV, eating popsicles, walking, timing contractions. I kept thinking things would slow down again. I finally went to the hospital at 1 p.m. with fairly uncomfortable contractions coming every five minutes. They monitored me for 3-4 hours and the contractions were getting really painful at that point, but the doctor wouldn't admit me because I was only 3 centimeters. The nurse was so upset to see me go because she thought I was close, but she couldn't persuade the doctor. She said she'd probably see me back "the next day." 

So at home things started feeling really, really intense. I was incredibly tired by this point and the pain had reached a stage where I was having trouble coping. I was also feeling so upset that I was sent home again. Just like with my first labor, I felt frustrated that I could be in pain for 13 hours and not make any progress. I knew if my water broke I'd get admitted, but my water doesn't break on its own. 

I spent from about 5:30 to 9:30 at home laboring, and this stage was the hardest. I was almost in too much pain to go back to the hospital and I was terrified they'd just send me home again. We got there late at night and sent me right to a delivery suite instead of triage, so maybe they could tell I was really in pain this time. Well, I'd dilated to 8 centimeters by now, and his head was really, really low.

This was good news because it meant the baby was coming! But it also meant I couldn't get an epidural. And the fear of natural childbirth really kicked in. I wasn't sure I could do it, but I had no other options. 

The pushing urge was crazy. I'd never felt anything like it. All of a sudden I just had to get him out. Pushing did hurt, but it felt good and productive, so I was giving it my all. I did end up with some second-degree tears, but that's not bad compared to what happened the first time. And then he was there, crying!

The relief after natural childbirth was so huge. I was just crying and laughing and so, so grateful he was here. I was shocked at how much hair he had (compared to my first bald baby) and how big he was. Apgar score of 9, very healthy. We came home today and we're both doing well. I'm still kind of amazed that I had a pain-med-free birth! I didn't think I could do it!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Oh my goodness he's beautiful!!!!!!!! Congrats mama!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats! He is very handsome.

Kaiser must have different policies because they will give you an epidural so long as you aren't crowning. :(


----------



## Girly922

Huge congratulations second! He's adorable! And we'll done for a drug free labour, especially when you must've been so tired after all that time!


----------



## second.time

Thank you all so much!

I think the nurse mentioned something about fluids? I would have needed an IV of fluids before I could get the process started. This was about an hour before crowning, so maybe they could tell it was going quickly. I wanted pain relief by then. It's funny that I had a 23-hour labor but missed out on an epidural, usually those moms are the ones with crazy two-hour labors!

The lack of sleep was really tough. I was falling asleep between contractions when they were only a few minutes apart. Luckily the adrenaline kicked in at the end.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man. Well, that's pretty cool that you get to say you have a med free birth! You're a bada* lady! Especially on so little sleep. Kudos and glad you are home now


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats, second! Way to go with the natural birth. : )


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats second!


----------



## Weebles

Congrats second, he's beautiful! I love your birth story


----------



## second.time

Thank you, everyone! Hope everyone's doing wonderfully with your own pregnancies/babies.


----------



## Mummafrog

Congratulations second, lovely little one you've got <3

Eugh.. well I didn't get the job and after driving a round trip of three hours and trying to find my way back and forth through a hospital i didn't know I ended up with pains coming every three minutes for an hour or two after getting back and they've fizzled out again :( 
My friend says at least it's probably getting things ready so the real show will be short. As long as they're not keeping me up at night I don't mind.

Baby has been very wiggly which is reassuring. 
How's everyone and their littles?


----------



## Flueky88

Second congrats!! I kind of wish I'd done natural now but oh well. I guess different policy too as I was 8.5cm when I got mine. He is beautiful by the way!

Mommafrog, sorry things fizzled out. I'm sure in the last week it's really frustrating.


----------



## Girly922

Sorry you didn't get the job mumma. :hugs:

We've pretty much got the living room prepped and ready for when this baby decides to arrive. I saw my midwife today and head is 3/5th engaged. She's hoping I deliver before my due date (which I've said I highly doubt!) because in 2 weeks she transfers back into the hospital and won't be on call to attend after that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Momma so sorry about the job :(. I do believe everything happens for a reason. I lost my dream job a year ago, and I was devastated especially since I lost it due to my complicated pregnancy which is totally illegal. But my life is soooo much better now. So I hope a better door opens soon.

Also sorry the contractions stopped but it sure does sound like it could be real soon for you!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Momma I'm sorry about the job &#128532;..

Ladies I'm so ready for this process to start. I know I'm only 39 Weeks but I'm getting anxious. I want peanut here and I want my body back... Here's praying there is progress at my appointment tomorrow..


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I'm only 37 and I'm so over being pregnant. I cleared his room today and now I want him here lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Mumma - Sorry about the job. You'll get it next time.

As for me and my little, I had an OB appt on Monday. Everything's still progressing nicely. There was no mention of a cervical check and I didn't ask for one, so whatever. His head is definitely lower for sure though. 
Still at work and, just about every day, someone will comment on how crazy it is that I'm still there and hopefully the baby will get my work ethic. Only 7 (or possibly, 12) more days to go.
And my "MIL" sent BD and I an email letting us know her and her husband will be renting a house in Florida from mid Nov to Mid Dec and she was wondering if we'd like to join them for any part of that. We're definitely considering it if we have the money and if the baby seems to do well with long car trips.

As for the being done with pregnancy, the swollen feet and carpal tunnel totally suck, but I'm willing to deal for the next little bit if it means the baby will be a Leo. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo Florida trip. I hear babies do well in cars? But Idk. I'd be more about my own sanity lol

Glad things are progressing :). No fun about the carpal tunnel though :(


----------



## Mummafrog

Thank you for the support loves. Dobby I agree and honestly I didn't really like the look or feel of the hospital.. She invited me to reapply but I don't think I will.

Sorry for those who are uncomfortable and sore. My hips are getting worse again but I'm still managing to sleep so far.

I can't walk without contractions and my cervix feeling very weird, I feel like I could walk the baby out if I walked far enough haha. Can't wait to see their squishy face and for definite the gender and then pick a name <3

Bit of a problem with the home birth again, where we were going to put the pool has had leaking downstairs through the ceiling! So probably not the best plan.. ehh might have to put it in the bedroom. If I knew it was going to be quick maybe I wouldn't bother but the water really helped me cope with my long labour the first time.. dilemma xD


----------



## lesondemavie

Gag - I'm past my due date now and just taking it in stride. Counting down to induction (while still hoping baby comes before then). 8 days max to go for me! Maybe your ob will schedule an induction in case you go past 41 like mine did. Having a definite end date is helping me mentally for sure.

Pretty - Your ticker says 9 days to go. Curious why 7 or 12 are your numbers?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

lesondemavie said:


> Gag - I'm past my due date now and just taking it in stride. Counting down to induction (while still hoping baby comes before then). 8 days max to go for me! Maybe your ob will schedule an induction in case you go past 41 like mine did. Having a definite end date is helping me mentally for sure.
> 
> Pretty - Your ticker says 9 days to go. Curious why 7 or 12 are your numbers?

I guess I'll find out more today At my appointment.. my hips are so sore and the fact they aren't scheduling a C section like I thought they would.. is awesome but making me nervous. I had three pelvic fractures and I'm just praying it does what it needs to for a seamless vaginal birth.


----------



## Weebles

Gagrl, my OB's only concern about my pelvic fracture/break was if I had any hardware. He said that it's the ligaments that do the expanding. I truly wish I had gotten to try as I'm sure a vaginal delivery would have been successful but if it comes to it a c-section is not as scary as I thought. I totally understand your worries about it though!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

leson - That's how many days of work I have left. 7 days if the baby comes on time, but if he hasn't showed up by the time the new work week starts, and I still feel up to it, I'll come in for up to 5 more days.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ahhh gotcha. Yea I say keep working. I definitely would have worked right on up to my due date in retrospect (my ob wouldn't sign a note past that).


----------



## Weebles

Work as long as you can, it's worth it with how short maternity leave is. Mine is already half over.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Weebles said:


> Work as long as you can, it's worth it with how short maternity leave is. Mine is already half over.

My last day to work is Tuesday... Then I'll be on FMLA, however my company is not aware I won't be returning after maternity leave.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, I'm in Canada, so I get a year of mat leave.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Well, I'm in Canada, so I get a year of mat leave.

That's awesome.. here in the US we only get 12 weeks of FMLA and for some people that's not even paid.


----------



## lesondemavie

Weebles for us taking time off before delivery does not cut into mat leave after. SDI in CA covers up to 4 weeks before and 6 weeks after (8 if you have a c-section). I just recommend it bc you get full pay and it's a nice distraction while waiting for baby.


----------



## second.time

Flueky88 said:


> Second congrats!! I kind of wish I'd done natural now but oh well. I guess different policy too as I was 8.5cm when I got mine. He is beautiful by the way!
> 
> Mommafrog, sorry things fizzled out. I'm sure in the last week it's really frustrating.

Making it to 8.5 without an epidural is amazing! I had one done at about 6/7 with my first and I don't regret it. It was nice to get that relief at the end of labor and have some clear-headed moments and a chance to rest a little before pushing. 

I think it was just the quickness of my labor. I'd gone from barely a 3 to an 8 in just four hours and I think they could tell I'd be pushing as soon as the anesthesiologist arrived. I joked to DH that maybe they denied me to force me to stick to my birth plan? I know I REALLY wanted one by then.

Mumma, sorry about the job ... the highs and lows of the job search are hard. 

Hope the end of pregnancy gets more comfortable for everyone and you meet your little ones soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty kudos. Just thinking about teaching summer school makes me want to vomit. I'm so exhausted/ too much to do every day. I'm glad you get to take a full year after


----------



## Weebles

Well if it doesn't cut into your time with the baby than I'd go on leave asap! I was really struggling at even just 35 weeks!


----------



## Mummafrog

I've been on maternity leave from the hospital from 36 weeks, got too hard.
These mild pains can really do one, all they do is get me excited and then go away :( I was sick this afternoon and kept feeling so sick after and headachey. Bleh. 
Hubby made me dinner and I ate it in the bath, that's how tragic I am right now xD


----------



## Girly922

We have a 'confinement week' here that you're not allowed to work past. Although those who are self employed tend to. It starts the Sunday before your EDD, so for me having an EDD on a Saturday, I legally would not be allowed to work past 39 weeks, however my friend is due this coming Monday and could've worked almost to her due date.


----------



## Girly922

Mumma, dinner in the bath made me lol a little bit! I hope the pains and niggles are at least helping you to progress somewhat. 

I've had no more pains or BHs since the other night. Just a bit of an upset tummy, and the most awful wind :blush:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gagrl - That's so ridiculous. I couldn't even imagine leaving my baby before it can even sit up properly. 

Weebles - Going on leave early would cut into my mat leave. And I make more money being at work, so I might as well work.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww mumma I'm sorry love but how sweet of hubs :)

Yeah here it's you work up to your due dad or you need a doctor's note, and being off more than a week before EDD is frowned upon. But I lucked out with summer vacation. The ideal would have been the previous cycle but oh well. Can't complain


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty exactly. At my company you work up until your due date and then you get 12 weeks of FMLA of which 6/8 weeks are paid for depending on vaginal or C section. I also have a short term disability plan I took out on my own to help with the costs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. Mine is work until due. Union gives you six weeks, FMLA lets you extend it to 12. The only paid portion is taken from your sick days (for me that's 20) then you go on differential pay (daily rate I don't even know mine but it's not much lol- sub $221) plus $50/ day of disability. So he'll start daycare at 10 weeks and I'll go back to work at 11. Assuming he arrives on EDD. Even if I had more time, the mortgage payment is $3200, the car $315, the utilities are another $300, and we want to sell the condo and buy a house within five years and there is nothing under 900k where we want to love.. So not having two incomes for an extended period isn't feasible =\


----------



## lesondemavie

Pretty - Just to offer a different perspective. Dads can also take time off (up to 12 weeks under fmla), so you could technically have a parent with the baby up to 6 months of age. That being said, the law only applies if your company is big enough and you've been working long enough, and in most states it is unpaid (here in CA 6 weeks are partially paid). What is legal and what is culturally acceptable at your work place may be two different things (like for Dobby who also lives in CA), and your job is only protected for 12 weeks even though women can legally take more here in CA. I personally can't imagine being away from work for more than 3-4 months (including the time before baby). Maybe when I get there it'll be a bit tough, but I've worked far too hard to build a fulfilling career to get rusty at it now (plus I've only been off for a week at the moment and I already miss it more than I can describe). I know I'll be busy once the baby is here, but I in no way believe that I am the only one who can care for my baby. I will still be there in the mornings and evenings/nights and on the weekends, so I don't really see it as "leaving" my baby. I see it as fulfilling an important part of me so that I can actually be a better mom. I'm fortunate to have a nurturing partner willing to split the responsibility with me, so I'm expecting to go back in October guilt-free knowing my husband will be with baby.

I'm fairly happy with the laws here in CA, but I would definitely advocate for laws that permitted parental/family leave up to 6 months for new babies (split however works best for that particular family). This is essentially what DH and I are doing (only bc DH has that flexibility and his company will pay 100% of his salary). By 6 months, babies have had several doses of most of the important vaccines, and thus have a bit more protection while at daycare. Seems like a good overall societal policy for better health and the greater good.

Actually Dobby I recently realized that some schools don't pay into SDI, so maybe that's why it's different for you? My boss and I worked at a school district when she had her son. She said she barely got any pay, and well the district eliminated her position while she was on leave so she had no job to return to &#128078;.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo yeah I forgot that you can do that with FMLA. SO needs to work. He's the bigger earner and it's a start up so he can't really be gone. They'd fall apart lol 

Yeah we don't pay into SDI unfortunately :(. And wtf that sucks! I hope they had a different job waiting for her. :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So...cervix is still 2cm dilated, very soft, 70-80% effaced, and she's at a -1 station...and so uncomfortable... She needs to hurry up....


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww I'm sorry. My dog bolted out of the truck at the petsmart parking lot and chasing her down was not fun with low hanging baby so I feel you


----------



## lesondemavie

DobbyForever said:


> Oooo yeah I forgot that you can do that with FMLA. SO needs to work. He's the bigger earner and it's a start up so he can't really be gone. They'd fall apart lol
> 
> Yeah we don't pay into SDI unfortunately :(. And wtf that sucks! I hope they had a different job waiting for her. :(

Um nope. There was no alternative job offer as far as I know. She thankfully had some idea that they were trying to get rid of her, so she had applied to start her own company earlier that year. I left that district and went private the very next month when I found out. We were all working for the Autism Program. They used us and our experience to transition families over to our district program from private companies (bc in-house is cheaper for them), and then once we had a strong vibrant program, they started to dismantle it putting pressure on us to cut hours and say that kids didn't need services when clinically we disagreed. It was awful. I was stress-starving, and constantly felt like my job was on the line bc I wouldn't just roll over. When I left, I took a 20k pay cut and my commute went from 15 minutes to 1.5 hours, but it was worth it just to get away. A few years later, her company was thriving and she could afford to give me a salary and benefits so I hopped on over to her for better pay and a shorter commute. Best decision I ever made. Absolutely love working for her, and I know she'll always put the kids first.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

If you're someone who's super passionate about your career and have someone you trust looking after your kid, then more power to you for wanting to get back to work. I, however, currently have a job, not a career and my #1 goal in life is to be a mom (of more than one child). So, I'll be in no rush to get back to work when the time comes, but I'll do what I have to to provide.

In my province, women get 17 weeks of "maternity leave". Once those weeks are done, there's 35 weeks of "paternal leave", that can be split between the man and woman, or one can just take all the time. Apparently, if BD was to take some pat leave time, his work would pay him (in addition to the government money he'd be getting) so it'd be like he's getting his full biweekly pay, but if he gets money from the gov, I don't. So, he's cool to let me have the whole year and I'll gladly take it. lol

We got together tonight and when I got into his car, the first thing he said was "I just realized you're 9 days away from your due date and I know nothing". I assume he's talking about diaper changing and swaddling and stuff, but that's all stuff I can teach him. We parked at his place and walked a few blocks down to where our local RibFest is happening this weekend and then, on the walk back, he held my hand. I can literally only think of one, maybe 2, times he's held my hand as we walked anywhere in the last 9+ years, so it was nice. ^_^

Anywho, Baby is still sitting low and making my crotch feel pretty sore. I've also started mentally planning our potential FL vacation in Nov. As luck would have it, the Leafs will be playing the Panthers in that time frame, so I guess Baby's going to his first hockey game at 4 months old. lol


----------



## Girly922

Looks like I'm in for another evening of regular braxton hicks, all in my back tonight which isn't fun. But TMI, any of you getting BHs that cause urine leakage? I know baby's head is right down and pushing on my bladder but I feel like my pelvic floor is completely fucked. :(


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe always happy to entertain :p

Aww pretty sounds like you're quite connected at the moment, that's lovely and will help a lot.

Girly - yeah I'm having some problems. They make me feel like I'm desperare for a wee quite often but when I go not much comes and then when I stand up more leaks out. Also if I have a really strong one I think I need a poo and then I try and I don't! Lol.. awkward. I didn't have any leaking with my first and only very minor leaking with this one which is good. Afterwards it can take a bit of time for it to return to normal but with pelvic floor exercises and orgasms (when you're ready!) It should stop completely, if it doesn't you can talk to your doctor, try not to worry too much *hugs* x


----------



## lesondemavie

Totally get and support that as well Pretty :). Being a mom is a wonderful goal. Just wanted to offer a perspective where going back to work after three months might be welcomed.

Oh and gag I'm thrilled for you that you can be a sahm like you want to. My mother was a sahm to four and my best friend is a sahm to one, and they are both people I love and admire. I want nothing more than for us all to have the freedom to choose what works best for us and our families whatever that may be.

Girly - I am peeing more often from the pressure, but no leaking issues here yet. Might be because this is my first. My bowels however are super angry with baby being low. The C is gone without this fiber yay, but I'm getting so much gas and if I sit in the wrong way it feels like a painful contraction. Driving is the worst. I'm hoping the change means labor will come soon, but probably not.

I'm a bit down in the dumps today. I was really hoping that baby would come by today - for silly reasons. Happy Bastille Day to those who celebrate!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

lesondemavie said:


> Totally get and support that as well Pretty :). Being a mom is a wonderful goal. Just wanted to offer a perspective where going back to work after three months might be welcomed.
> 
> Oh and gag I'm thrilled for you that you can be a sahm like you want to. My mother was a sahm to four and my best friend is a sahm to one, and they are both people I love and admire. I want nothing more than for us all to have the freedom to choose what works best for us and our families whatever that may be.
> 
> Girly - I am peeing more often from the pressure, but no leaking issues here yet. Might be because this is my first. My bowels however are super angry with baby being low. The C is gone without this fiber yay, but I'm getting so much gas and if I sit in the wrong way it feels like a painful contraction. Driving is the worst. I'm hoping the change means labor will come soon, but probably not.

LesonI can relate to the gas.. it's annoying. I'm for sure pooping more then I have been but I seem to get contractions when I get up from peeing.. it's weird.


----------



## Mummafrog

Yeah definitely getting pains that are stimulated by sitting in the wrong way etc, tummy goes hard and I get quite bad period pain with it. 
I've had lots of pains again tonight but they always fizzle. It makes me feel down too Leson, the end of pregnancy and the waiting without knowing when it will happen is really tough.

Can't wait to see our babies <3


----------



## second.time

I had a lot of that near the end. It seemed like the urge to pee got more intense the closer I got to active labor, and the less and less came out when I went. By the time I was in labor I needed to pee constantly and nothing was happening! Crazy sensation. I think it's a good sign of getting closer ...


----------



## DobbyForever

SO is going to kill me I totally ruined the wall trying to hang photos :rofl:


----------



## Maries_s

Hey girls! Is been a while since I post something here. Last time I was on bed rest but soon as I hit the 35w I wasn't. However, baby decided to get comfy in my belly and last Friday I was going to be induced (40w1d) well, getting ready for my appointment, contractions started (6:30am), immediately had my bloody show and I went to the office to ask at the front desk what to do since my doctor wasn't there and they send me to the hospital (I went to the office because hospital and office are close together, about 3min apart). Went to the hospital and I was at 7cm (9:00am), they put the IV on, waters broke in one of the cervical check (10am?!), around 11ish or 12? they made me do a practice push and waters completely broke, 12pm I was ready to push and doctor barely made it. Baby boy was born at 12:37pm, 7lb2oz, 19.5in 
He is 1 week old today, nursing perfect and gaining weight like a champ. Totally in love with him and very glad that I made it to term. 
Oh I did it drug free and everything went perfect, he came out very alert and I enjoyed it.


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats Marie! Just got back from my last regular appointment. Still zero progress. NST, Ultrasound, orientation, and foley insert (if I'm at all dilated) scheduled for Thursday morning before my induction just after the stroke of midnight. They said they would induce me now if this was my second, but since first babies tend to come late, they wait longer. Why can't they just tell us our EDD is at 41 weeks with our first! Would have definitely helped with my expectations and then maybe people wouldn't be bugging me asking where baby is.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow Marie! That is so awesome! Glad he made it to term and you had a med free birth. And that the doctor got there just in time. Congrats!


----------



## second.time

Awesome birth experience, Marie! Congratulations on your little one!

Lesonde, I was just saying to somebody that it would be a huge help to first-time moms to just say 41 weeks instead of 40. You're nearly there now and it sounds like everything is going wonderfully with your pregnancy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww second I'm not even 38 weeks and people are hugging me about where the baby is lol. Hang in there


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats, Marie. May we all have labours as quick as yours. : )


----------



## Girly922

Massive congratulations Maries! 

I didn't have any leaking or bladder problems with DD, and last night was the first time this pregnancy so I guess that's something. But still made me feel crappy. I think I'm finally starting to lose my plug now though. I started losing it a lot earlier with DD, but didn't get my bloody show until 41wk with her. Definitely not expecting anything until I get a bloody show this time, I know you don't always see it/get one but I feel keeping my expectations low helps at this point. 

Leson, 41w would seem a lot more accurate for most ftm. DD was born at 41+1 so don't lose hope yet.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Marie congrats. So glad you had a wonderful experience. 

Leson that's how I feel.. my doc said most ftm stress too much about it which is why baby comes late. He told me being 2cm, -1 station, sift cervix, and 80% effaced that I'm ahead of most ftm.. I've really started to relax and enjoy these last few days. Also he reminded me that your edd goes off a 28 day cycle.. so of yours is longer (mine is usually 30-31 days) then your due date is actually more around the 41 week mark anyways...


----------



## Maries_s

Thank you all girls! I wish you all a safe and quick delivery. 
Some details that may help you all was that definitely using pitocin is more painful (I got it with DD and the difference was totally different) they offered to me this time and I rejected it and I'm glad that I made that decision. For the FTM, breathe, breathe and breathe, concentrate in the breathing process and contractions will be more tolerable and when the times comes push, push and push. Haha


----------



## Mummafrog

Ahh congratulations Maries, sounds very positive. You did amazing x 
I agree I think with synthetic oxytocin the contractions can be more difficult to manage and often an epidural is more necessary but if labour naturally starts and builds up itself it can be easier to manage. But these are very generalised thoughts and of course everyone is individual and feels it differently <3 

We have NO money till Friday so we went for a walk in the woods with little one, it was fun :) lots of Braxton hicks but no pains today. I'm losing little bits of thick gooey discharge which could be plug but I remember when my plug properly came out last time and it was a massive chunk of jelly so I'm not convinced xD


----------



## lesondemavie

Gag - Yea, you're definitely ahead of me since I still had zero dilation yesterday at 40+3. Baby has been super low and I've been more than 60% effaced since 37 weeks but that doesn't seem to mattter in terms of progress. Seems some can hang out at 1-3 cm dilated for a while too, so I'd say still keep your expectations low just in case. My EDD is actually based on ovulation confirmed by ultrasound, so way more accurate than LMP. My cycles are only 21 days: I O way earlier than most, and I have a short LP. With my chemical (before I knew it was a CP), the nurse laughed at me when I told her my LMP bc she thought it was way too early and there was no way I had a positive test. After that I decided that I was just going to tell obs/nurses an adjusted LMP two weeks before my O (based on opks and bbt). Thankfully the RE takes a much more individualized approach so I didn't have to play any of those games. I had an 18 mm follie on a Tuesday, and it was gone by Friday morning, so I O'd some time between Tuesday and Thursday. My RE went with Tuesday as my O day, but even if it was Thursday instead I am past "40 weeks" at this point. An EDD based on LMP would be nearly a week later...I really loved the earlier date all pregnancy, but now I'm thinking a later EDD based on LMP wouldn't have been such a bad thing :dohh:.

Girly - Did you have any signs that DD was going to arrive soon before labor at 41+1. If so, when? I feel like my Charlie is just super comfy in there with zero plans to leave. I'm not really getting any contractions (just the occasional BH), my mucus plug is still in tact, and well zero dilation. I'm just 4 days away from 41+1, but I guess a lot could change between now and then.

Keeping my eye on the prize: just 5 days until my appointments kick off Th morning, and then I'll be induced that night. I really have no desire to be induced, as I'm sure it's no picnic marie. I will, however, prefer it at that point as opposed to remaining pregnant longer. Worries about meconium and cord accidents are growing stronger for me the longer I go. I just need to see this baby in my arms to believe all is well and my body did finally do this. I will also happily accept an epidural, which in all my research is super low risk. I have zero desire to do this without pain relief.

I'm rewarding myself for every day I go over my due date, so I have something to look forward to every day that baby is a no show. Today: new sunglasses :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

This carpal tunnel is getting ridiculous. I was up for at least an hour last night cuz of the pain. Different positions and my splints weren't helping either. I just had to deal until I got tired enough to fall back to sleep. My hands are still hurting this morning and I feel swollen af. Baby was feeling painfully low yesterday, but no sign of my mucus plug so far. And it looks like the change table (at "MIL"'s place) won't be ready for pick up this weekend. *sigh* On the plus side, BD's car will be ready for Monday. 

Sorry for the little bitch fit. Just needed to get this off my chest. Still thankful for my active little man and really hoping I can make it to my EDD despite all this discomfort.


----------



## DobbyForever

Leson that's so cute! They mentioned that at my childbirth class, having something nice to do for yourself every day passed your due date :)

Re: gestational age, my O date was a bit confusing and could have been one of three days but my initial three scans all point to the same day based on measurements. Which is off from my ticker by one day, the ticker was based on the earliest o date. So I'm curious to see if that and his growth matching that means I'm going close to 40.

Re: dilation and effacement agreed. I was 2.5cm and 75% effaced at my 36 week appointment. My BH have all but stopped the last two weeks. No sigh of baby. I did get some nassssty BH last night that was so uncomfortable it woke me up and I had to do some breathing, but nope. Nothing lol.

Pretty glad BD gets his car Monday! Any chance of calling it quits at work? I know you can push through and do it, but you mentioned it's just a job band your body is clearly telling you to take a break :(. Sorry if I'm overstepping. I always eye roll when people tell me to take time off from work lol

Afm about to go wait 3-4 hours in line to buy crap from a pop up store for SO to surprise him. I very rarely surprise him because he wants to know as throws a hissy fit until you tell him. So all last night he was whining about not getting morning cuddles and why I was leaving before he wakes up. I wanted to be like stfu it's actually all about you, dummy! But I want to see the look on his face when he wakes up to his surprise present. Especially since I already got him an exhaust for his motorcycle and Nick Offerman stand up tix for Christmas so he is totally not expecting anything.


----------



## Girly922

lesondemavie said:


> Girly - Did you have any signs that DD was going to arrive soon before labor at 41+1. If so, when? I feel like my Charlie is just super comfy in there with zero plans to leave. I'm not really getting any contractions (just the occasional BH), my mucus plug is still in tact, and well zero dilation. I'm just 4 days away from 41+1, but I guess a lot could change between now and then.

Absolutely nothing until I had my bloody show the night before around 8pm. We'd been out shopping all day, followed by a spicy dinner, and a quickie once we got home :blush: I had a cervical check that night due to some strong braxton hicks, she was only 3/5 engaged and my cervix was closed, high and unreachable. I was told there was no chance I was having a baby any time soon. She arrived at 9:41am the next morning after a very speedy labour. Until my bloody show, no signs in the slightest. 

I have spent today non-stop shopping trying to find a birthday present for my mum, and taking advantage of the next sales. I picked up some awesome unisex dinosaur onesies, and several other bits for all of us. Now I just need baby to arrive so I can't start dressing him/her in all these cute sleepsuits!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Nah, I'll be ok. Actually, unless something happens, I'm gonna be staying home on Monday cuz we're a little low on work. So, I'll get an extra day of rest. Maybe I'll put together the swing and bouncy chair I have. 

As for BD's car, it's now been pushed back to Tuesday, but no biggie.

Anywho, I went to a BBQ BD's family was throwing today. It was nice to see everyone, including BD's preggo cousin-in-law. She's 13 weeks behind me. Can't believe the next time I see everyone, the baby will have arrived. : )
 



Attached Files:







alva brandy 1.jpg
File size: 74.7 KB
Views: 14









alva brandy 2.jpg
File size: 63.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ALiKO

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had their babies already! May you all enjoy and countinue to be blessed!

Can't believe I'm actually sitting here on my due date without the slightest signs of going into labor. Can't lie, even though i feel a bit disappointed or rather anxious is a better word that I have not given birth yet I can't help but feel accomplished that I am fortunate enough to have made it this far. All a waiting game now I suppose.

Pretty- you look great love the hair color! I actually bleached and dyed the back half of my hair awhile back hot pink and it was so cute and edgy. Loved the way it looked when I wore it up in ponytails or when I wore it down and it would be a bit of pink peeking through. Definitely miss it!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I've been very very crampy today and my back really hurts. I've also noticed quite a bit of mucus everytime I've wiped today... Hoping this is progress!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty you look so cute! That's awesome you have a nearby cousin to be nearby who can talk pregnancy/your kiddos can be fwiends. You go, girl! Just keep trunking. Stronger woman than I am

Gag that sounds promising fxed!

Meanwhile in Birthday land I'm exactly where I was two weeks ago: 2.5cm, 75%, -1 station lol. She said if I don't show progress by 40w they're gonna induce me at 41-42w :(. So starting Sunday the home labor starters shall commence lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, I had a pretty productive day off.

Had my 39 week OB appt. Everything was still lookin' good, except that I'm still packing on the pounds and swollen as ever, but those are issues that were concerning me more than my Dr. I told her I'd had a lot more lightning crotch and pubic soreness and she offered to check me and do a sweep, if I wanted, but I decided to wait til next week (when I'll be 40w3d).

Then I took care of a little business at the bank, picked up a seat protector, fold-able baby camping chair and 2 nursing bras from BRU, got home and assembled the baby swing, bouncy chair, put a bag in the diaper genie, and started charging the baby monitor. Can't believe I'll be meeting my baby in a matter of days. :)

Oh, and BD and I picked up a few pieces of clothing over the weekend.
 



Attached Files:







20106588_10154946224663095_8082845054622515387_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6









20245785_10154946323903095_4402114198756583075_n.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I have my "40 week" appointment today since my due date is tomorrow. This is the last of the seven doctors in my practice I hadn't seen yet.. I am so hoping there is progress as this is day two of just feeling crampy. Thankfully it's my last day of work and my parents come in from Florida tomorrow which I'm super excited about.. I just hope that them coming in triggers peanut to come.. my hips are so sore it's insane..


----------



## lesondemavie

41 weeks today and just 2 more days until my induction appointments kick off. So looking forward to it!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Progress!!3-4cm dilated, 80% effaced but my blood pressure is a bit high so I am going for blood work tomorrow and rechecking pressure on Thursday. If it's still high they are going to induce me.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I've been having cramps for the last 2 hours. They're pretty painful, but irregular. I don't think I can feel them in my back and they tend to stop when I sit down. I was still gonna go to work, but now I'm debating if I should. Does false labour eventually turn into true labour, or can false labour stop for days before true labour starts?


----------



## Girly922

False labour can stop and start for days/weeks prior to true labour, or it can be the start. There's no real telling. 

Nice progress gag! I hope your BP is okay when they recheck.


----------



## second.time

Gag, good luck! You're as far along as I was at like 5 p.m. on the day I had my baby. Hope your BP stays in a healthy range. Sounds like you'll meet your little one very soon!

Lesonde, if you don't go into labor within the next few days, I hope you have a smooth and wonderful induction. 

Pretty, for me the real test was whether or not the contractions stopped. If they'd go away once I sat down/lay down/walked around/drank water/took a shower, then I'd know it was BH. When I was in labor, even though mine had such a slow start, the contractions wouldn't stop no matter what I did. Some things would help them for maybe 10-15 minutes but they'd always come back and they'd get slowly stronger and more painful.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks ladies.. it was 130/90 which isn't really crazy high but for me it's high as I'm usually 116-120/67-72. I just got my blood work and urine done and should have results by the end of the day..


----------



## lesondemavie

Pretty - I had BH on and off for about two hours one night, and a couple of days with AF like cramps and an hour of what felt like painful contractions. Still here I am at 41+1 with zero dilation. It doesn't necessarily mean anything. I've learned to stop trying to look for signs and just wait until it's the real deal.

Hope all comes back ok gag. Did they check your urine at your appointment as well? My office asks for a sample every single appointment start to finish.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gag - Hope everything turns out ok.

So, despite my own better judgement, I went into work. On my very short walk from my front door to the car, I noticed a tiny bit of fluid come out. I thought about it for a second and decided to still go in, but just wad up some paper towels when I got there. Well, I was there for less then an hour when I had to "pee" immediately. I rushed to the bathroom, went, and when I wiped... mucous plug. After that, fluid started coming noticeably quicker, so I told my manager and headed home. I'm now hang out, freshly showered, double checking I have everything in my hospital bag and waiting for BD to get home from work downtown. My "contractions" aren't too close together just yet, but I'll probably call my OB's office, or maybe the hospital, soon and see what they suggest.

No one is more surprised than me that this is happening early, even if it's only by a few days.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah good luck pretty!


----------



## Girly922

Good luck pretty!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo gl pretty and gag! Sounds like things are happening soon!!!

Afm nope convinced SO to BD and holy heck it hurt. Lost a lot of blood. Ended up in l&d to check the blood and lack of movement. Even the cervical exam hurt like hell! Which is odd because things like that don't hurt me, but SO literally had to hold me down . He said I'm 2, 50%, and -3 station?! Only upside is baby was totally fine just asleep. And he said my bag is bulging and could possibly break within a few days


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Sounds like some birth announcements are on the way. Already started getting blood work back .. so far all is good! Appointment 9:30 tomorrow to check blood work...


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay glad the bloodwork is coming back in the clear so far :)


----------



## Maries_s

Pretty Good luck!! 
Gag I'm glad the result are coming back good 

How exciting that soon we are going to have some birth announcement!!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

My yellow bump turned :pink: on 12th July at 40+5. Sorry been busy to update :haha:

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Update.. bloody show this morning and contractions starting.. were on our way to the hospital now


----------



## second.time

Best of luck to everyone who's in labor or giving birth today! So exciting!


----------



## lesondemavie

Started spotting this morning, but still no contractions. Hoping this means that labor is right around the corner, and maybe I won't need pitocin tonight. Heading into my pre-induction appointments soon.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Good luck leson.. we are currently in triage waiting for a labor room to open up.. I'm 3-4cm dilated and the doctor can feel the head.. contractions are 3-5 minutes apart and some of these things hurt... Having some pretty nasty back labor currently... I can't believe this is it..


----------



## Maries_s

:happydance: how exciting for you girls!! Good luck and wish you a smooth and easy delivery.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag fxed for a smooth delivery! How exciting!

Leson gl at your appointment! Hopefully you won't end up needing the induction, but if you do hoping it all goes swimmingly

Afm I think I lost some plug this morning. No contractions. Just biding time


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations Betty! 

I'm super jealous of all you ladies going into labour at the moment! I'm feeling like I'm going to be pregnant forever! Lol. Good luck to you all!! I hope for speedy and complication-free deliveries for each of you


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yes forgot to say congrats Betty!


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats mommas and I hope that pretty and gag are enjoying their LOs!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yeah I'm in labor :). At 9cm now


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My little girl was born at 1:34am. She is absolutely perfect in every way. I labored for 13 hours and pushed for 25 minutes. She is the light of my life for sure. I'll post my birth story soon..


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats!


----------



## second.time

Huge congrats, betty and gag, on your little girls! Sounds like you both had wonderful births. 

Good luck, dobby! You didn't have to wait very long at all!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, he's here.

At 5am on July 19th, I got my first cramp/contraction. At 8am, my water started to break. At 9am, my mucous plug started to go. I went to the hospital at about 4pm after labouring at home for a while. I was 2-3cms when I got there, so I walked around the grounds. I went back a couple hours later and was still only about 3cms. I walked around a bit more, but they admitted me at 8pm cuz my water had already been broken for 12 hours at that point. I got checked a couple more times over the next few hours, walked the halls, tried the whirlpool, but only made it to 4cms at about midnight. I was told the OB on call wanted to start me on pitocin and I was already having painful contractions every 2-3 mins, so I didn't think I could deal with it for another several hours. I decided to get the epidural, and I'm not too pissed at myself. 19 hours of painful labour was more than enough. Within 4 hours of getting the epi and pitocin, I was fully dilated, but they wanted to wait for the head to come down more, so everyone (BD, my mom, and my friend from out of town, and I) caught a couple hours of sleep. 

I pushed for about an hour and a half and then, at 7:54am on July 20th, Alexander John Ewing [BD's last name] was born weighing 8lbs, 20 inches long. I know I tore and got stitches on both sides, but I'm sure how many.

He's been a pretty good baby so far. He's good at BFing, loves to take long naps, and enjoys being a quiet spectator of his surroundings. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170720_115923_edit.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20170720_193517.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20170720_184943.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6









20247917_10154959730048095_721677368109964020_o.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Girly922

Huge congrats gag and pretty! 

Hope all is going well dobby! 

When's it my turn?? :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Details to come but Baby Aiden was born 7/21 at 9:17pm after 11.5 hours of labor and 9.5 at the hospital. He's small so having issues with blood sugar, so supplementing with formula. But the bright side is we have so far avoided nicu.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Details to come but Baby Aiden was born 7/21 at 9:17pm after 11.5 hours of labor and 9.5 at the hospital. He's small so having issues with blood sugar, so supplementing with formula. But the bright side is we have so far avoided nicu.

Congrats!


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations Dobby!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So here's a quick run down on my little princess Peyton Ruth. On Wednesday my parents came into town and that evening my cat was acting extra strange. She wouldn't leave my side and when we all went to bed she started howling like a banshee, so I went into the living room and slept on the couch with her. Well I woke up Wednesday morning and my back was pretty sore on the left side and I thought it had to be from the way I was sleeping as well as being very crampy again. Well I was getting ready for my appointment at 9:30 to check my blood pressure and decided to go shower. I ended up having to pee before my shower and when I wiped there was blood. I came out and asked my step dad (who's an obgyn) about it and he said "that's great you're probably in labor).. so I called my doctors office and the nurse told me to keep my appointment and go on in... So I got into the shower and then noticed my cramps were getting more intense and they were about 6 minutes apart. So I got out of the shower and called back the office and they told me to just go to L&D. In the meantime my mother already called my husband to tell him he should probably come back home from work. So my husband walks in, we hop in my car and my parents take my husbands car and we head to the hospital. We get to the hospital around 10am and head to triage and the on call doctor checks me and I'm 4.5Cm dilated so of course they aren't sending me home. About two hours later we get into a laboring suite and get settled. The doctor in my practice that was on call comes in and checks me.. she said everything was looking great and asked how I was feeling.. the contractions were about 5-6 minutes apart and not to bad. So she comes back around 2:30 and checks me again and I hadn't progressed so she decided to break my water and told me there was very light muconium when she broke my water so the pediatrician would have to be in there when I delivered. I went ahead and requested the epidural because I had a feeling things were about to pick up.. so about twenty minutes later the anesthesiologist came in and explained the epidural to me. As I'm hunched over to get it I started having pretty intense contractions. My husband was holding my hand and we hear glass shatter.. well the anesthesiologist dropped the needle. Then my husband tells the nurse he's feeling faint all the while I'm having a second contraction trying to remain still. They give him juice and crackers and sit him down and then the nurse takes over. The epidural finally went in and they put me on my side. I feel nothing now and by this time my parents have come back. At around 5pm the new doctor comes in (he's my regular gyno too) and checks me and I'm still only 4.5. since my water was broken they decided to start me on pitocin to get me to progress because my contractions had spaced out and labor kind of stalled. So they started me on 2 pitocin and installed a catheter monitor to see how intense my contractions were.. well the first one didn't work so they put a second one in.. well my contractions started back again. By 11:30pm I was at 8 cm. The doctor checks me again and sure enough I was 9cm so he tells me he's really happy with things but the baby was looking to the side and needed to come down more. So they put the peanut ball between my legs and gave it to around 1am because my legs were so numb from the epidural I got banned from the button to press for more meds. They came back to check me and I was at 10cm. So she was still looking sideways so the doctor told me we are going to try practice pushes because sometimes that can turn the baby facing down like we wanted it to be. So we tried three practice pushes and sure enough I had managed to turn her. Well then we did three more sets of pushes and the nurse looked shocked and picked up her phone and called the Pediatrician and told them shockingly I was moving her down with every push and they needed to come right away. I gave another couple of pushes and I literally started crying because my legs were numb, my belly was numb, but my vagina wasn't numb and I could feel everything and it hurt so bad. The nurse told me the head was already pretty much right there and I can do it. So about three more sets of pushes and the doctor goes "well she is crowning and you did a great job but now I need to get my work clothes on". So he suits up and I give two more sets of pushes and her head is out.. but her heart rate dropped and they tell me immediately to push again which I did and put comes her shoulders and the rest of her. They cut the cord immediately and hand her off to the pediatrician to check out. Took a second but she started to cry after they suction everything and I just start balling. After checking her out they tell me she has a slight fever so they need to take her to the NICU triage and monitor her fever. Then they took mine and I had a slight fever too. About twenty minutes later my doctor delivers the placenta and then tells me I have a slight level one posterior tear and will need three stiches inside and a few small tears in the front they won't even stich up. So they get me all fixed up and I get to hold my little girl. She latched and breastfed for about fifteen minutes and then they took her to the nicu. She is currently there on antibiotics and Im pumping every two hours to try and get production going. She was really fussy today and I'm going to try and get her to latch today as we've had to supplement with formula since I'm not really producing anything yet.. I'm in love though.


----------



## Weebles

Thanks for sharing gagrl! Looks like your pelvis injury wasn't an issue at all, woo hoo! I'm glad your DD is doing well but I know how hard it is to have a baby in the NICU.. and how draining the visit pump visit pump schedule is. Hopefully she's discharged as soon as she finishes up those antibiotics. 

Congrats Dobby! Can't wait to hear your story as well. 

I have some catching up to do on this thread, I'm sure I've missed an announcement or too.


----------



## Weebles

Congrats Betty!

And congrats Pretty! Alex (name: yay!) is adorable but looks humongous to me! My preemie 7 week old daughter daughter is just now normal newborn size. I've only ever had preemies so when I see other newborns I always feel like they are giants. I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## second.time

Wow, so much to catch up on! Congratulations, pretty, he's very handsome! And I'm glad you ended up with a name you like. He sounds like a sweet, mellow baby. 

Dobby, congratulations on your little one! I hope his blood sugar issues resolve quickly. 

Gag, that's a wonderful birth story. I hope her NICU stay is short and that the transition to BFing goes smoothly. It always took several days post-birth for my supply to truly come in.


----------



## lesondemavie

Charlie Joan born 7/22 at 4 am, 7lbs 8oz, 18" long <3



It was a long 38 hours from when contractions started for me on 7/20, but a relatively easy labor. In the end, I pushed for just 45 minutes from the practice pushes to delivery with down time between! Waiting to meet our new nurse, but then rest for us all.

Girly - Charlie was born at 41+4. It felt like forever waiting for baby, but she's finally here! Your time will come, and hopefully sooner than that since this is your second.


----------



## ALiKO

Hey Everyone! :wave: 

My baby boy Hiro was born 7/18 at 3:06am, 6lbs 13oz and 19 inches long. I was in labor for a total of 7hrs. So glad it's all over. I couldn't be happier with my little bundle. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1114.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ALiKO

Congratulations everyone! Your babies are so cute ! You all did an awesome job!


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats wow what a busy week for babies being born. I hope everyone is recovering well and loving their babies :)


----------



## Girly922

Wow, so many births!! 

Huge congrats leson on your yellow bundle turning pink, she's adorable! 
I'm counting on another week yet, that way I'll be pleasantly surprised if baby comes sooner but no signs as of yet. We've been on a 2 mile dog walk this morning, and planning on an Indian takeaway and an early night tonight ;) Lol. 

Congratulations aliko! He's a cutie!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww wow look at all these beautiful babies coming earthside!! <3 well done mummies. It's amazing to have shared this journey with you and to see/hear about the end result :D 

Don't worry girly I'm still waiting with you haha *hugs* niggles as usual and plug every day but no baby yet. My mum is here staying with us now which is lovely. We're extremely close and she'll stay for the birth but then go so we can have bonding time and other visitors. Not much to report really.. just sore and waiting. Loving reading this thread xxx


----------



## second.time

Wow, lesonde, congratulations on your beautiful girl! What a sweet surprise. I love Joan as a middle name, such a classic. 

Congratulations, aliko ... what a gorgeous head of hair your little one has. 

Sending a lot of positive vibes to those of you with births still ahead of you; I hope you have wonderful experiences.


----------



## DobbyForever

In before long play by play

Pre-Game Day
SO and I BD on Tuesday, and about 5 hours later I had what I thought was my bloody show. Went to L&D for reduced movement/bleeding, but everything was clear so I was sent home and continued to bleed for 24 hours. Things were sooo sore, the dogs super clingy. As we went to bed the night before, SO asked if I could have my water break at night or would baby be more convenient and I said it's a toss up lol.

Early Labor
I woke up at about 7, went about trying not to disturb SO as usual. At 8:30, I felt a gush as I got up to pee and it seriously looked like I sneezed in my pants lol. As I thought, "Huh, that's odd. You'd think I'd have a contraction if I'm losing so much plug this morning," I had my first contraction. I was surprised that the first three were painless and 8m apart then they quickly turned to 5m apart with mild discomfort. L&D said I needed to wait until 2-4 and my pain, but two contractions later literally floored me. So I called and begged to go in. We stopped by the store on the way, and SO was trying not to laugh as I was having contractions in the store. One guy overheard us talking about waters breaking and laughed and said that doesn't happen and we were like no no I'm in labor lol.

Triage
I'm 6cm and 100% when I get there at 11:45. I was coping pretty well up to this point, but the triage room was too small to use my hall or anything but they were so full I needed to stay in triage for over 20m. I realized the pain was only going to get worse, so I did the prudent (for me) thing and asked for an epidural. They said it would be an hour! So I begrudgingly took the iv pain meds, and then next thing I knew I was in a labor room getting my epidural :)

Active Labor
Epidural was bomb dot com. My mom massaged me while I got it, and oh man. It was good. I was downright giddy. I couldn't feel s*. It was like, "Oh my that's a big contraction!" "Is it, I felt nothing tra la la". 

Transition
They were busy af so doctor came back at 3:10. I was 9cm. Came back 6:10, I had an anterior lip. Got the shivers and urge to push not too long after, and was running a low grade fever. So they have me Tylenol and once my fever was gone they checked and the lip was gone. My mom was annoyed because they wanted until he was +2 to push. We suspect because they were busy. 

Delivery 
Three practice pushes and his heart rate dropped so I had to wait an hour to try again. Pushed once and the gyn immediately told me to stop pushing because she was not prepared to catch. He was out in one push after that. I tore. Didn't get the degree, but I noticed she was stitching a loooong time. My mom said he came out so fast that things went flying everywhere, and I tore all they way to almost to my anus =/

Baby facts
18inches, 5lbs 3oz
Blood sugar is stabilizing but they still want to check it several times today
Temp dropped to 96 so he was under a warmer for an hour after skin to skin
I passed several clots
No latching, no colostrum production, on a high cal nicu formula :(


----------



## Weebles

Whoa, two pushes! Do they have you set up with a pump? If not I would be adamant about getting one, it really helped me with my milk coming in (as DD had a pretty useless latch at first). Is he in the NICU?

Every time I check this thread there's new little babies popping up!(or out!) 

Congrats lesonde and aliko!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congratulations to all us moms who've already had our LOs. And best wishes to all the moms still waiting. :)

So, what are the things that we're really enjoying and what are our struggles right now?

BD and I took Alex to his first Dr appt. Everything looked good, except he'd lost more weight than they'd like to see (8lbs @ birth, 7lbs 10oz @ discharge, 7lbs 2oz @ appt), so I'm now being told to BF him every 2 hours, even if that means I need to wake him up cuz he sleeps really well and for quite a while. I think I got him latching properly now and my milk has definitely come in, so hopefully he'll have put some weight on at a follow up appt on Wednesday.

As for things I'm enjoying, it's so nice having BD around. He likes holding Alex and talking to him and is always asking if I need help. He has yet to change a diaper, but that's mainly cuz I would feel bad asking him to do that. Even my mom hasn't changed a diaper. lol. But ya, it's so great watching him step up and become a dad. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I have Kaiser so you call a hotline and they get the pump to you within a week BUT because he was having latch problems and thereby had a "medical need" I got a hospital grade pump while I was there and get to keep it for 6 months. The other one I can keep for a year.

Congrats new mommas! It's baby timmmmeeeeee

Pretty glad to hear that you and BD are enjoying Alex :). Don't worry too much about the weight, he'll put that back on. A lot of my friends on here had babies who just kept losing weight the first week or two thenbthry plumped up :)

Hoping to join you on the milk front, my boobs are killing me today so hopefully we'll see something in the next day or two


----------



## lesondemavie

My little girl was a pro at latching from day one...so much so that she wants to be at my breast all of the time. She sleeps for 3 hours at a time during the day, but she cluster feeds at night. It was a bit tough the first night, second night was easier, and tonight is a bit tough again. Not stressful, just exhausting. Pretty sure my milk is starting to come in now though so I guess that's the upside. Despite her success we couldn't get a wet diaper so we supplemented just a bit with formula, and it worked. Turns out she was just a little dehydrated, so as soon as my milk comes in we should be fine.

Tonight is our first night at home, and we ended up with the pack'n'play in our room. The cluster feeding would be too tough otherwise, plus my recovery is a bit harder than expected in ways I never imagined. With Charlie in a crib in our room, that means our cats are locked out of the room and sure enough they have cried all night - much longer and louder than Charlie.

I also love to see DH with Charlie. He is so in love and she already looks at him like she adores him. It's the best. He's such a big help. He took her for 3 hours last night so I could sleep, and he changes all the diapers so I can go to the bathroom and take care of myself. I haven't changed a single diaper yet!

So glad to hear you other first time moms are doing well pretty and Dobby! Now to wake up DH and see if he can get Charlie down in the crib so I can get some sleep. When cluster feeding she doesn't usually last long in the crib, but I have to try.


----------



## Weebles

Lesonde, my DD cluster feeds as well, not something I ever remember my son doing and it's very tiring. She is also still a little confused about nighttime being for sleeping. 

Dobby, fx your milk comes in! 

Pretty, I was made to feel really guilty about the weight DD dropped but it's normal. They should really use two different charts for the curve, one for formula fed and one for bf. 

DD has started smiling real and wonderful baby smiles. Like light up her face, melt my heart kind of smiles. I want to get a picture so bad but then I'd have to look away to get my phone and then it'd be gone and I'd have missed it. It will have to wait but man oh man, she makes my whole day. 

I'm on my last four weeks of maternity leave and it looks like I won't be able to extend it. I'm pretty emotional about that but what I can do instead is drop my hours down to 32 and that way I'll not have to work more than 2 days in a row before having a day off. For now it will only temporary but if it's something we can manage long term with our finances I'd like to talk to my boss about doing it permanently.


----------



## DobbyForever

Weebles good luck getting it adjusted! I love his smiles though I know they aren't real lol so yay for legit ones 

I'm struggling hard but thankfully mom has been over both days. He has been great but i also got hit by the long stretch of leave me alone I'm sleeping then cluster feed madness. Longest three hours of my life. I ended up downstairs since once I caught on this must be cluster feeding I wanted to be by the fridge plus SO was clearly just as frustrated so I figured only one of us needs to be sleep deprived. And the dogs come home today so ffs who knows how they are going to just make things worse


----------



## Maries_s

Congratulations to all the girls who already have their LOs. 

Pretty: you can pump a little bit of breastmilk and substitute one of his feeding for the bottle just to make sure he is getting something. However, I wouldn't put to much worried about it as PP mentioned they're going to put weight anyway. That happened to me my DD.

Leson: you are so lucky!!! My DH only has changed 3 diapers and only has fed him for one time at night to let me sleep for 4 hours (that happened yesterday). My LO is almost 3 weeks old. 

To all other girls: are you planning to make a schedule for your LOs? What about the feedings?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So we are finally home from the NICU and it's been a bit rough transition. My cat has been up my butt since I got home and it's been really difficult to deal with that and peanut. Thankfully my mom is here from Florida and has been such a huge help. I didn't expect to ever feel like this but I think I've decided to stop pumping and just use formula. Since peanut was in the NICU and they supplemented formula, I have a horrible let down and my Boobs are so engorged they hurt... I'm stressing myself out over this because she isn't latching and I think I've decided to let my milk dry up and I'll just use formula... I'm sure I'll get judged but I need to do what's best for me and my peanut.

Dh has been absolutely wonderful about changing diapers and taking feedings. He is so obsessed with her and loves holding her.. is so cute!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag I'm about to be there with you and say f* it all. He's not latching becTse even with the first flow nipple and paced feeding he gets frustrated on the boob as it takes 20m to get 5mls when he wants 30. It's so much easier on the bottle. But they want me to use a nipple shield with a tube taped to it attached to a syringe and get him latched and syringe feed him via the tube and she's using two hands, I'm using two hands, my mom is using two hands and I'm like I don't have 6 hands to make this not work!

Re schedule I would like him on one when the time comes. He's still on a schedule now. He eats every two hours starting at 5:45amish

We have another newborn appointment for weight check on Thursday as he's under 5 lbs. :(. He's lost 5% since birth but she said it's ok because he was small so his percentage sounds higher as every ounce is such a huge part. But he lost 4 oz in 24 and now at 85 hours old he lost 1 more oz. But he did have a seedy poop the other day which she said means he is getting my milk! Either from what little latching he is doing or my painstaking pumping and mixing it in to the formula :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Maries - I decided to manually pump last night, and was surprised I was actually able to get 2oz out of it. So, I've already used some of it at the end of one of Alex's feedings today. Actually, BD was the one that fed him and it was so cute.

His digestive system seems to be functioning better today. He's already had a couple really good pees, and pooped 3 times. One of the times, BD was holding him and said it felt like he beared down, so I peeked in his diaper, and saw a little, but said we should wait to change it in case he poops more. Well, one minute later, he had a really loud, liquidy sounding BM that scared the hell outta BD. It was hilarious. lol

As for schedule, nah. At least, not right now. I'm gonna focus more on getting his weight up and letting my vaginal stitches heal. lol

In other news, completely out of the blue, BD volunteered the info that he likes the name Winter for a girl. Hopefully this means the baby floodgates have been opened. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty how much are you feeding him? I was told today I'm overfeeding him and that at 7 days they should be eating 1.5 oz, and right now he should only be eating 20mls (about 2/3 oz). She said I can't go back because I already overexpanded his stomach, but not to increase it for the next week+

Yay for the possibility of a second


----------



## Flueky88

Gagrlinpitt I just wanted to say don't feel guilty. I had a nurse make me feel bad for supplementing. I'm not letting my daughter go hungry!! I never got engorged breasts, I feel like something is wrong with me. They do hurt if I go 6 hours or more without pumping. I'm pumping 8 times a day so that's not an issue any more. It's a lot of work and I couldn't do it without DHs support/caring for V while I pump. Anyways, you just take care of yoyr daughter and do what's best for you and your family:hugs: I'm sorry but I just had to say as I feel FF gets frowned upon.

Marie I just go by when DD is hungry, no schedule. I do try to have very low lighting at night to kind of let her know we are more chill at night versus bright lights, lots of noise during day. I try not to keep it completely wuuey at night as I don't want her to only sleep if completely silent.

Lesson awesome about C taking to the boob so well.

Pretty nice to hear your dream of a girl isn't dashes:)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Flueky88 said:


> Gagrlinpitt I just wanted to say don't feel guilty. I had a nurse make me feel bad for supplementing. I'm not letting my daughter go hungry!! I never got engorged breasts, I feel like something is wrong with me. They do hurt if I go 6 hours or more without pumping. I'm pumping 8 times a day so that's not an issue any more. It's a lot of work and I couldn't do it without DHs support/caring for V while I pump. Anyways, you just take care of yoyr daughter and do what's best for you and your family:hugs: I'm sorry but I just had to say as I feel FF gets frowned upon.
> 
> Marie I just go by when DD is hungry, no schedule. I do try to have very low lighting at night to kind of let her know we are more chill at night versus bright lights, lots of noise during day. I try not to keep it completely wuuey at night as I don't want her to only sleep if completely silent.
> 
> Lesson awesome about C taking to the boob so well.
> 
> Pretty nice to hear your dream of a girl isn't dashes:)

Thank you so much for this.. I usually don't care what people think of me but this has been weighing on me pretty bad.. my step dad who's an obgyn told me that he gives me permission to stop pumping if I wanted to.. so I stopped today. My little girl will be just fine with formula as both my dh and I were formula fed.. I'm just excited to have my little girl fed and full.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so glad your dad is supportive. Do you like Adam Ruins Everything? He did a piece about destigmatizing formula. :hugs:

Afm I had a little hope in the pumping department. I only pumped 5ml this morning, but just now got a solid 20. I'm not sure how I'll pump in the dark and have decided not to wake A at night and let him wake me. He's usually good about it. Just frustrated trying to keep his body temp right. I feel like he overheats often but I'm scared of him being too cold since his blood sugar

I also caved and took the napper from the pack n play and put it in his bassinet :rofl: he sleeps so much better in it because I can't swaddle him correctly. :(

Anybody have cures for edema? I feel like my feet are going to fall off soon


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> I'm so glad your dad is supportive. Do you like Adam Ruins Everything? He did a piece about destigmatizing formula. :hugs:
> 
> Afm I had a little hope in the pumping department. I only pumped 5ml this morning, but just now got a solid 20. I'm not sure how I'll pump in the dark and have decided not to wake A at night and let him wake me. He's usually good about it. Just frustrated trying to keep his body temp right. I feel like he overheats often but I'm scared of him being too cold since his blood sugar
> 
> I also caved and took the napper from the pack n play and put it in his bassinet :rofl: he sleeps so much better in it because I can't swaddle him correctly. :(
> 
> Anybody have cures for edema? I feel like my feet are going to fall off soon

My ankles are pretty swollen too.. I just put them up as much as I can...


----------



## Flueky88

Gagrlinpitt no problem. I just felt like you needed some support. We are do what's best for us. Yes DH and I were also formula fed and we don't have any disability or intellectual problems because we weren't BF.

Dobby time and hydration. It was unsightly but time was the biggest thing for me in getting it gone. I forgot how long it took now though. Also, things happen we don't intend. Sometimes you have to do things to keep your sanity :) oh and congrats on your pump volume increase


----------



## Mummafrog

Hello loves :) 

Our little one was born at 11:49pm on the 24th in the pool at home. I had a gentle early labour but from 5cm and my waters breaking to her being born was only 49 minutes so it was fast and furious and extremely intense but I did it! I couldn't slow down her coming at all and made a lot of noise haha. She came out strong and healthy and was 9lbs 7oz! Placenta came out naturally 13 minutes later and my bleeding was normal. She latched to the breast after we moved to the mattress on the floor in the living room. We got to leave the cord attached until long after the placenta had come out and then use our cord tie rather than a clamp which was what I wanted. Then they checked me over and I had a small minor tear that they decided didn't need stitches and I was so happy I could have cried. I was worried after she flew out and was so big! Phew.
So perfect really. Couldn't have gone better and I feel so blessed for that. 

Her name is Kayla Robin <3 

I've had some very bad after pains this time and I'm a bit sore but I have lots of drugs so that's good haha. 

Breastfeeding seems to be going well, she has a good latch. She fed every 2 hours from birth but last night from 9pm till this morning it was at least every hour because she's trying to get the full milk in I think. I've just been letting her go for it and swapping breasts as and when my nipples need a break xD she's just had a feed now and my breast felt bigger and she was gulping more so i think she might have achieved her goal haha. 

You're all doing amazingly. The thing that is important is doing what's best for your family and getting milk in your babies tummies. I think it can be harder sometimes to make the decision to stop when it's right than to keep struggling on, I think you've been very brave for your baby gag. 
I can't imagine how shitty it must feel when they won't latch and you deserve to enjoy this time together xx

So glad people are well and I hope those still waiting have wonderful births. Lots of love <3


----------



## lesondemavie

Gag - I fully support your decision. It sounds like you are doing what's best for you and baby, and that is always the right decision no matter what. Formula has come such a long way, and your baby is going to just thrive with such balanced nutrition and a mama who is healthy and there for her in every possible way. There are so many judgments and "shoulds" out there and us (eek I get to say us!) moms get guilted for so many things. Honestly we're damned if we do, and damned if we don't. In reality, all any of us needs to do is take care of ourselves and baby, and what that means is different for each baby and mom.

Also your L&D story is so similar to mine. From the contractions getting close together and then spacing back out to the pitocin not causing much progression at all to them breaking my water (only I didn't realize in advance how much the contractions would intensify so I went another 4 hours before getting the epidural) to having an incredibly heavy reaction to the epidural (I had zero movement or feeling from the belly button down) to them inserting the monitor in my cervix in order to adjust the pitocin to things progressing from there and not needing to push much to baby's heartrate dropping (for me during contractions for the last hour or so of laboring) to using the peanut ball to help baby turn (my girl was sunny side up during labor but flipped for delivery) to baby having meconium in lungs when born (they didn't see it when they broke my water so I'm guessing it happened in that last hour or so when baby was stressed). No fever for either of us though. I missed the immediate skin to skin bc they had to suction everything out, but I could see her the whole time and there was no need for NiCU. The details are different, but the progression of things and how our doctor's responded so, so similar.

I'm so jealous you didn't tear much! I think I pushed too hard, but I was under threat of them needing to turn down my epidural more (they had already turned it down a bit for delivery). The nurses and ob just kept saying things encouraging me to push harder. Seems they just care about getting baby out, not the damage caused. I have a level 2 tear. Could be worse, but what really worries me is how bad my hemorrhoids are now. I literally just want to stay in bed. The pressure on that whole area when I stand is unreal. I'm so happy. Charlie is just my everything. I'm really still struggling with the recovery bit though. It makes me worry about having a second child. Will definitely be more careful about prevention and expressing those concerns to my ob from the get go the next time around.


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats mumma!


----------



## second.time

Oh, congratulations, mumma! I'm so glad you got the birth you wanted. Congratulations on your little girl. I'm very impressed with her birth weight. 

I've been reading here and even wrote a response but my 4-year-old managed to hit something and delete it. That's been my life lately ... adjusting to two kids. Luckily my baby is super-mellow and sweet-natured so far. He is starting to get a little more angry about being in his cradle/podster instead of being held, but mostly he's a chubby little sweetheart. Last week he'd gained up to 8 lb. 9 oz., so 5 oz. above birth weight. Breastfeeding has been going well, I just feed on demand. 

I know it's just sheer luck that makes bfing easy for me ... so many circumstances or other factors could make it difficult. I agree, nobody should feel any guilt over doing what's best for their babies and for themselves. If you gave nursing a shot and it just wasn't working, being flexible and adjusting is a sign of a good mom. Your little one will be perfectly healthy and loved and well-nourished whether you nurse or formula-feed.

I'm sorry for those of you who are struggling with physical recovery. I had a third-degree with my first and was terrified it would always hurt and would cause lasting damage. The first week or two WAS tough, but I promise it got a lot easier and I healed really well with zero issues. As for second births after tearing, a LOT of women have much smaller tears the second time or else no tears at all. I did a ton of research during this pregnancy. I wish I'd pushed in a different position, but it was happening so fast! I think if I'd been able to work with midwives or a birth center, I may have not torn at all or had even smaller tears. There are ways to minimize the risk.

I've come to terms with my second-degree tear this time. The recovery does feel quicker and I trust my body to recover and heal.


----------



## lesondemavie

Second - I'm actually more worried about the hemorrhoids &#128514;. Those never really go away (as my mother likes to remind me). I have them so bad this first time. They'll shrink up eventually I'm sure, but they could come back easy. I just imagine they'll all come back and way worse with a second baby.


----------



## second.time

lesondemavie said:


> Second - I'm actually more worried about the hemorrhoids ð. Those never really go away (as my mother likes to remind me). I have them so bad this first time. They'll shrink up eventually I'm sure, but they could come back easy. I just imagine they'll all come back and way worse with a second baby.

Oh right! Well, I don't think mine are any worse after my second baby, and he came really quickly and was pretty big, if that's any comfort? Just about the same. And they do get better with time, though mine were never too uncomfortable. It is hard to deal with all the changes after birth, but I've found most of the changes have vanished or gotten much better over the years, and other changes I've just learned to live with. I figure my body would change anyway as I get older, which helps me put it in perspective if I get discouraged. I hope your recovery gets a lot easier and goes smoothly! The first week is tough.


----------



## Weebles

Congrats mumma! So glad you got the home birth you were looking forward to!

Gagrl, just chiming in to add my two cents. There is absolutely no reason for you to feel guilty so don't worry about what anyone may or may not think. You're doing what's best for you and your child and that's wonderful. There's a new slogan I really like: "fed is best" and it's so true! 

DH and I have been fighting. I feel horrible that it's around the baby. I think the lack of sleep is catching up to us, it's so hard to have a baby that you can't put down. I can't even pee. Some people keep telling me that we're spoiling her but I know she'll grow out of it. I just wish we weren't so stressed and tired and I wish we wouldn't fight. Don't get me wrong, I'm super happy but I wanted this to be a happy time and it doesn't feel like that right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Momma that is so excellent! Congratulations!

Re hemmies mine flared up this morning T-T

Weebles can you sleep in shifts? Employ some friends and family for help? I took the baby downstairs when he was cluster feeding and SO got a solid night's sleep, and he has been so much more agreeable since. Don't feel bad. I think lots of people fight. SO and I were practically screaming at each other when we had car seat trouble at discharge.


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks for the reassurance second. I expected recovery to be hard just not in the ways that it is. I'm thankful to have such an easy baby and wonderful partner. It makes the tough recovery as easy as it can be. I had my emotional break down over it this morning, and then modified my expectations. I think I'm maybe even feeling a bit better this evening fx! Helps me see the light at the end of the tunnel :). Now back to some sweet, sweet baby love <3

Does anyone else have more food than they know what to do with? It's only day 3 home and our friends just won't stop bringing us food. I mean it's great, but since it was a scheduled induction we were all set with our own food for the week and we don't want it to spoil! I told my best friend that for lunch tomorrow she can help me make sandwiches (since being up is still hard for me) instead.

First pediatrician appointment tomorrow! Hope it's not too hard for me to get there and back!


----------



## DobbyForever

No lol can you mail some over? I live 40m away from everyone so nobody is going to brace traffic to bring me food. I have the energy to cook but my swollen limbs won't let me


----------



## Weebles

Dobby, We sleep in shifts, I get about 4-5 a night which is much better than nothing but still not enough, iywkim. I hope you're right and it's normal to fight, I worry about every little thing scarring her for life. 

Lesond, glad you're feeling better and I hope you heal up quick. Our issue isn't too much food, it's too many clothes. (Can you freeze the food for later?) My house is kind of small and so many people have given outfits as gifts it's unreal. I've washed them all and have them sorted in bins by size but it's overwhelming. I'm legit worried about Christmas and not having any room to move around in because of people buying her toys. Hopefully the excitement wears off. I don't mean to sound ungrateful, it is just hard to store and I worry she won't even wear them all before she's on to the next size.


----------



## Girly922

Sorry I've been awol, but my yellow bump turned pink last night at home in the pool as planned. 

I saw the midwife around lunchtime who offered me a sweep, and despite thinking I would decline, I accepted. She did a very thorough and rather intense sweep. I bled quite a bit, but the cramps were irregular. 

At 8pm my waters broke, and almost instantly the contractions started. They were 3 minutes apart and lasting around 30s from the start so I called delivery suite and DH started filling the pool. I stayed out of the pool until I felt myself hit transition as I was afraid of getting in too early, and I waited until I felt the urge to push before accepting the gas & air. I put complete faith in my body, and let my body push when the time came. The midwives respected my choice for no cervix checks during labour and just monitored me by sight. I managed to breathe her out, it took about 15 minutes of pushing before she was born. 

We then sat and cuddled in the pool until the placenta stopped pulsing and delivered. I was lucky to only have one small tear that didn't need stitching. Just feeling a little swollen down there today. 

Baby is latching and nursing like a trooper, I can't believe how well she's picked it up. She does have a slight posterior tongue tie that may need snipping but we'll continue to assess as my milk comes in. 

We haven't yet decided on a name yet, but baby born at 22:47 on 26th July weighing 7lb 13oz



I hope everyone else is doing well. Those worried about the breast/formula debate, please don't. There are a lot of sanctimommies out there, but as long as you're doing what is best for you and your baby, that's all that matters.


----------



## second.time

Congratulations on your baby girl, girly! It sounds like you had a wonderful birth. So glad you were able to trust your body and do things the way you wanted. 

Weebles, I'm not fighting much with DH, but sometimes the tiredness hits me and I feel a lot of anxiety. We had family visiting for a week and a half after the birth and I know I felt short-tempered with them and had to withdraw from some activities and just rest or spend time by myself. I'm also short-tempered with my 4-year-old sometimes, which makes me feel terrible. It's a big adjustment. I'm sure your LO will be fine ... it's more that the stress might be getting to you, so I hope for your sake, you can get some more sleep and things feel easier soon.


----------



## Mummafrog

Wow girly sounds like we had really similar experiences <3 I'm so happy we got the home births we were planning.
Welcome to your little girl :D

It's my milk changing day today so I've felt low and irritable, especially with my toddler because I just want baby snuggles and chocolate. The after pains are so annoying too. But it's nothing like the baby blues I had with my first, I think just because I knew what to expect and I had a short labour so was less exhausted this time. Thinking of you first time mummies <3 I know in a day or two I'll come up again as well.

Kayla is a little jaundice and hasn't pooped since her meconium poos on the first day but midwife isn't worried at the moment and says it's normal and once she starts going it will all settle. 

I'm really looking forward to going to register her name, it was so special the first time. I think I'll book the appointment tonight :)

Also I've found a great plus size nursing bra! Going to order another one haha. X


----------



## DobbyForever

If it helps, people in my family screamed a lot and my dad's side has some serious bipolar and I turned out ok ;). But it's totally normal. The hormones, the exhaustion, the change in general. Just remember it gets better, and you are amazing parents. Obviously if you can try to take arguments to another room or have them in a fake happy tone/different pitch than angry yelling that's ideal but I promise you are not scarring your baby.

Girly congrats on your little girl!!!

G2G at the doctor's again to check his jaundice (low risk) and low birth weight/weight.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats on all the recent births. :)

In terms of BF/formula, I agree that first and foremost, it's important that they're fed. I've been doing BFing almost exclusively. The only time we've given Alex formula was a couple nights ago, partly to help top him up after BFing cuz of his low-ish weight at his Dr's appt, partly cuz my nipples needed a rest between him and pumping. He's never spit up after drinking my milk, but he did bring up a little after the formula. And then, yesterday morning, we gave him the last of the ready-to-use formula (which I'd been sent for free) and he, in one heave, spit up at least half of the whole bottle. So, I think we're done with formula. He put on like 5oz in 2 days, according to the Dr's scale, but my milk's coming in better, so I think we'll just be sticking to that. We were also having an issue with hardly any wet or dirty diapers, but he's now making up for lost time on both fronts. :)

I don't think the baby blues hit me, but I did get pretty emotional last night. It was BD's last day off and I figured he was gonna want to spend the night at his place. So, we were cuddling on the couch after dinner, him sleeping, Alex sleeping, and me silently crying and using a spare pair of Alex's pants to contain my snot (whatever, I do his laundry, lol). BD asked if I(we) wanted to come back to his place, so I said yes. Alex was being really fussy and I apologized that BD wasn't gonna be getting a good night's sleep. He said "if I wanted a good night's sleep, I wouldn't have invited you over. I like it when you're here." So, that made me feel good. 

But anyway, I'm now just hanging out while Alex naps beside me, after doing 3 loads of laundry, and I'll probably grab a shower in a bit. It's still early days, but I feel like I'm killing this mom thing. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170724_122244_edit_edit.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lesondemavie

Ahhh congrats girly! I knew you wouldn't go past 41. I think I went the latest &#128514;

Just back from our first pediatrician appointment and little Charlie is a rockstar. She's up 0.5 oz since we left the hospital (say what?) and zero signs of jaundice. I am just thanking our lucky stars.

Pretty - Charlie hasn't had more than 10-15 ml of formula 4 days ago. Today after a night of two 3 hour plus cluster feedings, there was plenty of spit up for all - breastmilk only.

DH and I have been a pretty solid team, but last night DH got a bit cranky and I got a bit snippy. He's just really struggling with the cluster feedings. I think bc we had a great night Tuesday, he was hoping last night would be easy too but it was probably the hardest yet (besides our first night when we realized the baby just really needed to eat that much). I was totally calm and chill about it. I expect my not-even-one-week old to cluster feed and wake often during the night. DH on the other hand was groaning about the cats, and fussing about the nursery, and moaning about the frequent wakings. I finally told him that he needed to take a deep breath and relax, or he could head to the guest bed and I would take care of the rest of the night. Whatever he did, I needed the negativity out of my space. There were a few other moments earlier in the night when he complained and I just snipped back at him. I think it's just frustrating for me, because 1) it disturbs my zen that I am very much enjoying, and 2) I'm in way more pain and getting way less sleep than him so it's just kinda confusing as to why I'm the calmer one with less to complain about.

I'm up and about more today! Still sore, but that awful pressure is easing some. Whelp baby girl has been asleep for 3 hours (gee I wonder why she's so sleepy after last night :haha:). Time to wake her and get her back on the breast.


----------



## Girly922

Thank you everyone! She's slotting in well with DD1, not that we've kept too much of a routine today. DD1 is beyond smitten with her though. 

Leson, I really thought I'd go to 41+ as I did last time. The mw who done my sweep came today though to complete all the newborn checks as she's the only one qualified to do them without us having to take baby into hospital for it. She said she'd called the mw on call last night and delivery suite to warn them that she thought I'd be going into labour that evening and she knew they were short staffed. I'm just grateful they could accommodate me at home.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty he is so handsome!!! Sorry about the spit up :(. I found Aiden made s weird face when I started adding more and more breast milk to his diet but after a day he got over it lol. But I have heard some babies just don't take to certain brands or ingredients with formula. Also that is so sweet about BD. :)

Leson that's such excellent news! I hear you though when SO complains I'm like insert eye roll here.

Afm had our recheck and we got the all clear to get back on healthy baby check schedule! He was up 2oz from two days ago, down only 2.5% now :). His jaundice is down from 11 to 8.3. Mid power pump right now and my nipples do not like it. We have a consult with another lc on Tuesday so until then I'm determined to do what I can to get my supply up.


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby wish I could send you some food and milk. My left breast hurts. Baby only stayed awake long enough to feed from the right. For now, I'm going to hand express a bit and try to get her up again in a bit. They told me to wait 30 days, but may start pumping soon just to prevent engorgement when needed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well I just read not to power pump if you don't have supply issues, and I don't think I do. I've pumped twice today (bit sloppy/lazy since we slept in) but this fair have about 2oz give it take. I'm storing them in containers of 20ml, which is conveniently about what each breast produces. That way he gets 20ml of breast milk and 10ml of formula at each feed :). But at night he just gets straight formula for now unless I can build up a resevoir as I'm not pumping between 12am and 8am.

SO I'd out of town this weekend though so A and I are going to my parents, where I have been assured I can put my feet up and be waited on hand and foot lol. Also will be introducing the dogs to Aiden then bringing them home with me on Sunday.

Engorgement here was only bad the day my milk came in. I was in tears lol but once it came in and I started pumping regularly it hasn't been an issue


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Peanut went to her first doctors appointment yesterday. She's already 7lb 3oz... She's got her daddys appetite that's for sure. I'm feeding anywhere between 2-3oz depending on the feedings. Dh and I have been taking shifts, I sleep from 8pm-12am and then I let him sleep through the night to get up for work and then he does the 6am feeding before going to work and then Im home with her during the day. My parents have been in town from Florida but they go back on Sunday and then my husband is taking off next week... Then after that I'm on my own during the day... I'm slowly getting the hang of this mommy thing although my anxiety is slowly creeping up as I worry about her all the time.. when she is napping I'm always looking to see if she is breathing or not..


----------



## Weebles

My anxiety has been bad too gagrl! I check to make sure she's breathing.. And I've been guilty of startling her just to be extra sure. 

What on earth is power pumping? I pump twice a day, before and after it's my turn to sleep (we do shifts). I dunno, I almost wish I could pump during the day so I can build my supply even more for when I head back to work. A friend of mine had such a good stock that even after she weaned her kids still had bm she had stored for weeks. I've got about 150oz in my freezer so far, I'm sorta weirdly proud of it.

Congrats Girly!! Home births sound so amazing! 

Not to be a downer but even though I love love love reading birth stories (I truly do!) it makes me sad I will never be able to have the birth experience I wanted. I didn't get immediate skin to skin with either of my children which was what I wanted most, even more than pushing and this time I didn't even get to do that. Obviously ensuring their health and safety was more important but I don't know why I can't carry to term. I was looking forward to DD's birth being better than DS's, more informed and in line with what I wanted, and it turned out to be worse. Oh well.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm surprised my anxiety is in check. I had one attack within hours of getting home and was seriously thinking of getting psychiatric help, but I mentally slapped myself and have been... ok lol I still have moments lol. I don't think mommy anxiety goes away. I'm 28 with a kid and my mom still worries about me lol

Gag I'm glad to hear you've had s lot of support and are really getting used to it.

Power pumping is a technique to increase supply. It's meant to mimic cluster feeding. So you find an hour, preferably in the morning when your production is already at it's highest and you're producing the most prolactin. You pump 20m, rest 10, pump 10m, rest 10, pump 10. I only got an extra half oz out of it but I pumped 5 oz in 3-15m sessions later that day which is a lot for me. Dunno if the two things were related and msn it was exhausting and my nipples were not amused.

Staying overnight with my parents and omg they have so much junk food. The want is real but logic says don't do it. Also getting my stitches checked. One spot hurts and they smell like rotten amniotic fluid aka they smell like my son's umbilical cord, which the pediatrician says is starting to come off.


----------



## Girly922

Baby now has a name; Amelia Rose

My milk seems to be coming in sooner than I expected. I never knew you could get letdown tingles with colostrum, but I've been getting it since last night. Midwife said to expect it as I had such intense let downs last time, and A has obviously boosted my supply already where she's been cluster feeding since birth. 
She's taking both sides every feed and is gulping well now I've got a good volume going. I have a feelin she's going to be a proper little boob monster.


----------



## lesondemavie

Haha that sounds just like Charlie Girly <3. We call her our truffle hog because she's constantly rooting for the nipple and she snorts a little at the same time. It's a bit exhausting, but I'm just thanking my lucky stars.


----------



## DobbyForever

Beautiful name Girly!!!


----------



## Girly922

Thanks Dobby! 

Aww that's cute leson! DD1 wasn't this good this early, the first week was a real struggle with figuring out latching for both of us, and understanding cluster feeding. But A has got her latch perfected already despite having a slight tongue tie.


----------



## lesondemavie

Girly - Just goes to show you that every baby is different right? I feel like our success is all her and I'm just incredibly lucky. I think some struggles at first is more common than not. That being said I'm a bit jealous of this shift sleeping. I keep thinking I should start pumping, so we can do something similar. That was my plan anyway. Now though, I keep hearing in my head the nurses tell me to wait 30 days, I'm enjoying bfing more than I thought I would, and it seems like I should enjoy this time and be grateful that I can exclusively breastfeed.

Dobby - I hope the stitches are ok. I got a little hand mirror so I can check mine. They're a bit red in some spots, but I think that's just from irritation. Still keeping an eye on things in case it gets worse.

I'm so sorry for those experiencing a spike in anxiety and/or baby blues. My anxiety is surprisingly non-existent, but I know first-hand how awful it can be. I'm thankfully just in this place of total contentment. I mean I watch for things...like the swaddle riding up too high etc, but there's no associated panic. It's just an oh we don't want that let's fix it. I was much more concerned about how she was doing before I could see her and hold her. That being said, I did a ton of work on managing my anxiety with mindfulness a decade ago, and since then I haven't really felt panic. I was wondering if the hormones crashing would bring it all back, but nope not at all. The social worker at discharge seemed surprised at how well we were all doing, and we commiserated a bit about mental health and the field in general. On one of the toughest, most heart-wrenching journies of my life, so glad to be so lucky in this regard.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh we've also decided to ditch the swaddle! Our little girl seems to like her hands up by her face instead, and she kicks and punches up a storm whilst sleeping. We tried just a sleeper last night and it worked beautifully. Also going to start using noisy background sounds and lights during the day to see if we can get her circadian rhythm on track as early as possible.

Newborn photo shoot this afternoon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hf st your shoot! Mine is on Monday. The photographer was kind of a b* about rescheduling (we have a death/memorial service) and if I hadn't already given a deposit I wouldn't go. 

Ty it turns out no infection just one spot is healing in an uneven fashion causing the pain. 

Leson I agree mindfulness really helps. We used to do mindfulness twice a week at mybold school with a trained coach. It was so relaxing. :)

Anybody else's babies breathe super hard as they fall asleep/in lighter sleep?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Not really. Alex generally breathes really softly, to the point that BD and I will both lightly poke or stroke him to get some kind of response to make sure he's still alive. I'm so friggen terrified of SIDS.

So, Alex's umbilical cord stump fell off this morning. Anyone else's baby lost theirs too?

And BD gave me a key to his place. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Pretty!!! That's awesome about the key!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah I think it might be a low birth weight thing. I'm noticing the only friends who say yes also had babies at 5-6 lbs.

Aiden lost his yesterday morning thank god the diaper folding was annoying lol


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh no dobby I have a massive baby and she does the rapid heavy breathing thing as she falls asleep hehe it's normal don't worry x

Kayla is a week old today, her cord fell off two days ago and we had our first bath together last night which was very special. 
She's having longer periods of being awake every day, it's lovely and it feels like she can focus a little better with her eyes. 
She's got very gunky eyes which is gross haha but otherwise she's perfect, her jaundice has passed now, yay.

My tear has been a bit more sore the last day or so, my midwife said when the initial swelling goes down it can actually feel worse because the swelling sort of protects it, she says it looks healthy so phew. It's weird having a tear that's not stitched, even though it's small.

My breasts and nipples are much less sore now so i think I'm passed the worst of that. I thought exactly the same when my first was 7 days, it only gets nicer from here :) only other complaint is my back can get really sore, I guess there are no muscles to support it!


----------



## lesondemavie

Thought I had responded here but must have been interrupted :haha:. My baby does rapid breathing too, and she's over 50th percentile for weight.

Charlie still has her stump for now.

Newborn photos were fun but baby definitely wasn't happy about it at times. She was not a fan of the little costume a friend gave me, but we managed one shot, and she pooped on DH during some of the naked baby shots. Overall though she did great and our photographer was so good with her. We loved the few shots she showed us. Can't wait to see the rest! I think she got a bit overtired too as she was quite cranky that night, but she's sleeping so well tonight. She's dozing on me right now. Just waiting for her to hit deep sleep before I put her back in her crib and catch another nap myself.


----------



## DobbyForever

Does it really get nicer I have a fussy baby and SO left for work and the exhaustion is real


----------



## Weebles

I dunno Dobby.. My baby is still fussy and she's two months. I started crying when it was time to get up for my turn tending to her last night, I'm just that tired. 

Can't wait to see the newborn photos leson! We had a lot of fun at our shoot too. 

Things sound like they're going really well with BD Pretty. :)

Mumma, my DD has one very gunky and puffy eye that I have to use a warm compress on and massage every day. It's finally improving but she looked a little silly for weeks.


----------



## Catalyst

I am so sorry girls that I have been MIA, but been soooo busy with the twins! been bit fussy and also not always awake at the same time, lot of rocking in our arms some days and having two other childrens that are on sommervacation it is not much time I have to brows. So I have not been able to get up to date with everything.
So congratulations to all that have their babys :) hope everything went well during birth and that everything is going well :)
Our girls are now 6 weeks, they are just breastfeeding unless I am not home (not often) then they get bottle of formula. They are gaining good weight and also growing alot, 1,2-1,3 kg since birth and 6-7cm grown :)
I am on my computer for the first time in 6 weeks! just been on my phone and didnt find a way do share any pics.
But here are few ones :) first are the first pic from birth and the last is few days old :D


----------



## DobbyForever

They are gorgeous!!!

Fed A his first all boob meal. Now that my supply is up, the nipple shield seems to work. So we met the final lc (I was gonna quit after today this was consultant #5) and he's up to 5 lbs 9 oz! His two week check is a week from today, so we'll check on his weight at that appointment to be sure he is still growing.


----------



## Weebles

They are beautiful catalyst! I've always wanted twins but I can't actually imagine having two! You're basically a superhero. 

So glad that bfing is starting to go more smoothly Dobby. 

DD had her two month appt today which means she had her shots. I hated seeing her in pain, it made me cry too. She's all sleepy and cuddly now though. She's growing good, 8lbs 11oz and in the 50th percentile for preemie babies.


----------



## Girly922

The twins are gorgeous catalyst! 

A had her first bottle of EBM tonight. She's lost a lot of birth weight and is struggling to regain it due to a restrictive tongue tie. She latches well but can't seem to drain the breast effectively so I'm having to start pumping until her appointment for it to be snipped on Monday. 
We also have her newborn photo shoot on Friday which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry to hear about the tongue tie. Luckily the pediatrician caught ours while we were in the hospital and since his latch scores were low we had it shipped at the same time we had his circumcision done. It definitely helped. His latch immediately improved.

Hope the shoot goes well


----------



## Girly922

Thanks dobby 

Unfortunately there's a waiting list for tongue tie locally of up to a couple of weeks wait. We've been fast tracked because of the weight loss and the earliest is still Monday. These next few days can't go quick enough.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's crazy! :(. I'm sorry. It's not particularly difficult to do either. They put a locals anesthetic on a cotton ball and put it in the mouth (A did not like that) then snip it (liked that even less). But yeah my kiddo went from struggling to get 5ml out of a free flow bottle to taking 15-20 easy

This kid has been stuck to my boobs for 4 hours :(. I'm so tired T-T but if I go to set him down he screams


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

We have Ps second doctor appointment on Friday. I'm going to ask them about her formula because I think it's not agreeing with her stomach. I'm going to ask to switch her to the similac pro sensitive and see if that works... She's been very gassy and her poops are sort of loose...


----------



## Girly922

DobbyForever said:


> That's crazy! :(. I'm sorry. It's not particularly difficult to do either. They put a locals anesthetic on a cotton ball and put it in the mouth (A did not like that) then snip it (liked that even less). But yeah my kiddo went from struggling to get 5ml out of a free flow bottle to taking 15-20 easy
> 
> This kid has been stuck to my boobs for 4 hours :(. I'm so tired T-T but if I go to set him down he screams

That's really encouraging to hear, thanks dobby. A was really struggling with the bottle last night, and was so slow to get anything out. She really isn't keen on bottle teats either, much prefers the nipple! Lol. I hope that continues.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly922 said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> That's crazy! :(. I'm sorry. It's not particularly difficult to do either. They put a locals anesthetic on a cotton ball and put it in the mouth (A did not like that) then snip it (liked that even less). But yeah my kiddo went from struggling to get 5ml out of a free flow bottle to taking 15-20 easy
> 
> This kid has been stuck to my boobs for 4 hours :(. I'm so tired T-T but if I go to set him down he screams
> 
> That's really encouraging to hear, thanks dobby. A was really struggling with the bottle last night, and was so slow to get anything out. She really isn't keen on bottle teats either, much prefers the nipple! Lol. I hope that continues.Click to expand...

That's awesome!! since P was in the NICU they started her on bottles and she just didn't want to latch to me.. hence why we are solely bottle feeding now.. broke my heart for a few days..


----------



## Girly922

Oh gag, I can imagine how upsetting that must've been. I was so desperate not to use a bottle yet but she just needs the top ups after each feed. Kudos to anyone who exclusively pumps! I'm only pumping enough for after each feed and it's exhausting! Lol.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly922 said:


> Oh gag, I can imagine how upsetting that must've been. I was so desperate not to use a bottle yet but she just needs the top ups after each feed. Kudos to anyone who exclusively pumps! I'm only pumping enough for after each feed and it's exhausting! Lol.

I know.. I tried pumping but had horrible let down and by day five only got 30mls from both breasts.. It was horrible and I hated the way it made me feel.


----------



## Catalyst

My mums sister had twins at week 33 (18 years ago) and she pumped and kept doing so after she came home for montha.. dont know how she did it!! I had to suplement in the beginning but both took.the breast regardless. They get a bottle now and then when I might have to go out (for instance doing something with my boys) and it is all good. I pump sometimes but mostly if I dont feel like they have emtied and Im feeling sore to avoid infection.
So maby it will get easyer giving bottlw to supplement að breasfeed amd pump :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I tried exclusive pumping once my supply came in and I did it for two days and was exhausted. I'd pump every hour and a half so I'd get his meal pumped and in a bottle. I wasn't storing anything because when I stored it I ended up throwing it away or using the microwave for convenience. Which I read a- you are supposed to use it before half the max storage time as the vitamins start breaking down and b- some studies show microwaves break down the necessary fat compounds and c- I ended up throwing a lot out or overfeeding and the vomit was so real.

He's on a shield now that milk literally pours out, but it broke my heart as well the moment they put him on the bottle. I cried in the delivery room. Like head under my gown cried. I cried when the nipple shield finally worked. I hope to wean him off but at this point I'm ok not. We're 2.5 days formula free and I worry how it might affect his weight as he was on a high cal formula

Do you ladies think a 5lb baby can ever catch up to his peers? He's in the 1%ile and I don't want him to be runty forever :(


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby way to go. Also yes, he can catch up. V is in the 25th percentiles now. She was 5lb 13 oz and now at 2 months 9lb 6 oz. I think the main thing is they grow on their own curve.

Gagrlinpitt yeah I was devastated when I didn't get to do skin to skin right after birth. It was the only thing I had an opinion about. Hope you can find a formula that works quickly. We had a time with V. She vomited with gentlese. Broke out in a horrible rash from enfamil newborn and similac total comfort. Constipated on similac pro sensitive and soy isomil.

Girly hope tongue the gets fixed soon


----------



## lesondemavie

I can imagine how hard it must be going through the feeding issues. I want to be flexible but I definitely felt that twinge when we gave her formula to get her to pee.

I think my honeymoon period with C is over. She definitely has fussy fits now. I'm so thankful that she feeds so well and I have such a good supply, but she is overfeeding now when I try to go the full 10-15 minutes per side. She's getting incessant hiccups and twice now she's spit up more than I realized would fit in her tummy. Last night she seemed satisfied after just 5 minutes, so I let it be. Trying to make her eat more per the rules the hospital gave me was just causing problems. I spoke to the doctor today and she said to keep an eye on it and so long as she's still gaining weight we're good. She said I may just have a fast let down and boy do I believe it. I pumped once the other morning after she did a long 20-30 minute feed and I still got 30 in just 10 minutes. I need to hold off on doing it again until I can get the large attachment for my pump though. For some reason it's missing and my nipples were so irritated from the mediums.

C seems to think the boob will solve all and then gets mad when she tries it and still feels uncomfortable. I have to pull her off, tell her that she needs to burp or go to sleep, and then keep at the patting and rocking through the cries until she lets it out or nods off. I know babies are supposed to cry, but we had such an amazing, non-fussy first week that I'm struggling a bit with it now.

C now weighs 8lb 5oz, 19" long (8th percentile - moving on up!), and her head circumference is 99th percentile.


----------



## DobbyForever

Leson we have the same baby lol. The hiccups and gas are real and I went from baby that never cried to baby that cries 5-8 hours a day. He's not spitting up anymore now that he's breast only, but he'll feed for 30-45m then want to feed 15m later. He hummed my right nipple and now when he latches on it I want to cry at first.

We're at the dr now as she did not like how long he is crying so we're just checking p on him. I burned myself on my waffle maker as he wouldn't stop crying (despite me bursting him twice and bicycling out a fart, I guess he had one more fart in him) but since I had ten minutes to get to her office I'm just sitting here watching my burn flare up and turn black and red and angry and trying not to cry because it hurts


----------



## Girly922

I'm definitely not enjoying the feeling the pump is leaving my nipples with. But if I can keep to BM top ups rather than formula I'm hoping it won't affect my supply too much. 

Dobby, that sounds painful! Get some silver nitrate on that asap! 

Midwife is back tomorrow. Really hoping for a better weight gain.


----------



## DobbyForever

Girly gl at the weigh in tomorrow 

A wee bit sadly I'm home back I'm rocking him in the stroller with my foot while pumping and waiting for my grocery delivery sigh so the burn still had to wait

Dr thinks his crying may be a hunger thing so she wants me to stop letting him feed for 20-30 per boob and keep it to 15 then pump. Then when he eats the next time do 30 on the breasts on then give 15-30ml of my pumped milk. She also said if he hasn't pooped by tomorrow morning she wants me to bring him back. Sigh

But he's at 5lbs 9.8 oz so not as much gain with no formula but still gaining

Just praying the Safeway people dominated show before I'm done pumping. I'm so exhausted and I just want to put something on this burn


----------



## Girly922

I'm glad it's a gain Dobby, I hope the pumped top ups help him poop. This mum thing isn't easy. I think if A was my first baby she'd be exclusively on formula by now, but knowing how easily I breastfed last time, and not wanting the task of constantly sterilising bottles I'm desperate to stick to breast this time. Purely convenience reasons :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! The bottle washing is a pain. Either by hand or by dishwasher it's such a chore. I've considered just going all formula so many times but i just feel like I'm home all day until October and if I have the bm then he should get the bm. I feel very fortunate even if I want to cry.

Luckily the Safeway guy showed up just as I finished rinsing out the pump parts and storing the milk and A fell asleep in my arms.

This gigantic fly in my house is driving me nuts....


----------



## Girly922

Knowing how simple it is to just whip a boob out while you're out if baby gets hungry, I don't even know where to start with making a bottle up when not at home. Plus all the extra crap you have to carry around, and the price of formula is insane! 

Glad you got done pumping before the shopping arrived. We had a charity caller knock while I was pumping earlier. I feel it's only a matter of days before I'm answering the door with a boob out. 

I hope you've got something on that burn!


----------



## second.time

I hope breastfeeding gets a little easier and smoother for all of you who are experiencing some complications right now!

Dobby, I don't think birth weight has a lot to do with adult size. I was a pretty chunky baby and I'm a small adult. Both my boys have been long (21 inches) and I secretly hope it means they'll be tall, but everything I've read says that you just have to wait and see. I definitely wouldn't worry. This is way too early to know anything, most babies even out in size when they're older. 

My guy is still doing pretty well with breastfeeding and I'm grateful that it's easy for us. Compared to the super-easy bliss of the first few weeks, I am struggling a little more. I can feel some depression creeping in, and I'm sure being cooped up for weeks doesn't help. I'm trying to take it a little easy right now, just to make sure my tear heals fully. My baby is fussier at night lately. It's not terrible, but I am bed-sharing and I'm disappointed in myself for doing that when I thought I wouldn't. I put him into his cradle whenever I can but I'm usually so exhausted that letting him nurse and sleep next to me is the only way to get some rest.

Also, I know this is silly, but I'm sad that he's balding! He had such cute fuzzy hair and all of a sudden he has a bad receding hairline. He went bald basically overnight. My first was TOTALLY bald for 1-2 years, and I was so pleased to finally have a baby with hair, but now my baby's rocking the grandpa look.


----------



## DobbyForever

Second trust me I've also considered bed sharing or falling asleep holding him. It doesn't make you a bad mom. A nurse st my hospital said usually it's dad's who roll onto kids. If you feel nervous arms reach has a great cosleeper bsssinet. I got mine from buy buy baby with a 20% off coupon and free shipping so total $131. I use it as a bassinet but I liked that the cosleeper literally tied to the bed so there's no gap. But my cousins all bedshare.

And aww about the hair. Mine has thin hair in spots and I'm like wtf old man head haha

Omg girly right?! The fedex guy showed mid feed and I was like f***^ can I just get the door boob out but then the porn music started playing in my head so I put A down and tossed on a short haha

I had some leftover pre mixed formula from the hospital and lc so I take those when I'm out. Or I'll pre measure powder formula and take a water bottle. My kid will drink room temp formula so it works out. I don't have a nursing bra or tops so formula on the go is waaaay easier for me.

Re burn I did but looks too little too late lol


----------



## DobbyForever

The burn lol it's so angry
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0986.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Weebles

Owie! That looks nasty! 

I've had such a hard day today with dd, I'm pretty sure she doesn't feel good from her shots yesterday. She is totally miserable and cries when she's been awake. Even when nursing she stops to let out this pitiful little wail. Poor baby. 

I haven't ventured out of the house too often except for my daily walks but when I do I just bf. I find it so much easier than bottles. I get a little self concious about how loud she is though! Normally we would have a little conversation, lol. 

I have no idea what to do about nights when I go back to work. DH and I work different shifts and so there will be no more taking turns. When am I going to sleep? The sleep deprivision is already taking its toll, pretty sure I'm losing IQ at this point.


----------



## Girly922

DobbyForever said:


> Second trust me I've also considered bed sharing or falling asleep holding him. It doesn't make you a bad mom. A nurse st my hospital said usually it's dad's who roll onto kids. If you feel nervous arms reach has a great cosleeper bsssinet. I got mine from buy buy baby with a 20% off coupon and free shipping so total $131. I use it as a bassinet but I liked that the cosleeper literally tied to the bed so there's no gap. But my cousins all bedshare.
> 
> And aww about the hair. Mine has thin hair in spots and I'm like wtf old man head haha
> 
> Omg girly right?! The fedex guy showed mid feed and I was like f***^ can I just get the door boob out but then the porn music started playing in my head so I put A down and tossed on a short haha
> 
> I had some leftover pre mixed formula from the hospital and lc so I take those when I'm out. Or I'll pre measure powder formula and take a water bottle. My kid will drink room temp formula so it works out. I don't have a nursing bra or tops so formula on the go is waaaay easier for me.
> 
> Re burn I did but looks too little too late lol

I have fallen asleep with A lying next to me latched. It's a very light sleep, but has been necessary. We have a crib pushed up to my side of the bed, but that doesn't help when A wants to stay on the boob for over an hour! 

Haha, porn music playing in your head!! I opened the door in just my shorts and bra today as we'd just finished feeding. 

I don't have a great deal of breastfeeding tops, and the ones I do have are suited to winter so too warm to wear now. I just wear low cut tops and pop a boob out over the top. I'm a lot more comfortable breastfeeding in public this time and knowing that it is my right and no one can ask me to stop. 
Ps, get a nursing bra! So much comfier! I have to wear a sleep bra too otherwise I leak everywhere! 

Please get some silver nitrate on that burn. 


AFM: we had our newborn shoot today. We used our wedding photographer, and I'm so pleased with the shots we were able to get, I can't wait to see how they've all come out, but she's already sent a sneak peek over. 

We got our appt for the tongue tie too, first thing Tuesday morning. Apparently the hospital have had some staff off sick in the clinic so that's the earliest available. But A was reweighed today and has gained 50g in the past 48hrs with having top ups so that's a really good start. She's now back up to 7lb 3oz. So we've just got to continue the top ups until after the tt snip.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I've fallen asleep while feeding Alex too. At least once a night. I just make sure that I'm propped up as much as possible, so I won't roll onto him, and that he has a pillow under him for if/when my arms go a little limp.

In terms of feeding, he was insatiable yesterday. I probably couldn't go for more than 30 mins before he'd start fussing again and I'd put him back on the boob. I finally gave him some gripe water, and he seemed to calm down enough to take a nap.

He had another Dr appt today. He weighed in at 3570g (7lbs 14 oz?), so he's almost back up to his birth weight. The Dr suggested trying to supplement after feedings (with pumped milk, preferably) and to not give him a soother until he's put on more weight.

That pic is really cute, Girly. All you ladies talking about your photo shoots kinda make me feel like I shoulda done that too. I never had newborn shots and I turned out fine, but am I missing out?
 



Attached Files:







alex wrap.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Girly922

Thanks pretty. I'm really glad we did it earlier this time. DD1 was 3 weeks old when we had her shoot so we didn't get any of the newborn scrunched up shots. A is 9 days old and to be honest it felt like the perfect time as she was so settled and compliant with all the shots. 

Why has the dr suggested supplementing? He's so close to his birth weight now and I know they say they should be back at birth weight by 2w but some don't reach it until 4w which is still okay. 

He's very cute!


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't have any and I'm too tired to go to the store. I'm at the hospital trying to turn in my disability paperwork, there's an hour wait!!! Wt actual f! So I'll swing by the pharmacy and see if they have anything 

I'm just so broke ATM. I'm really stressed financially so buying more tops and bras for temporary comfort are low on my priority list :(

Love the pics ladies! Pretty honestly you're not missing out. Yes, having the memories are great but as long as you took your own personal pictures or keep track of milestones that's what matters.

Congrats on the weight gains for both! A's slowed so on for the millionth weight check on Sunday. But yesterday we were at 5 lbs 10 oz.

SO and I got into it last night. To the point we woke up A and I couldn't console him back to sleep. One of those I'm tired of f*ing changing myself to make you happy and you're never happy and if we're going to have this conversation every day then just effing leave arguments. I just cannot stand his yo-yo. Like literally went from I love you, I want to marry you, I love our son, you're the best partner ever to I why don't you wear make up and heels and dress nice (you never take me anywhere nice) which turned to you were never the person I wanted to be with, having A was a mistake. I ran out of diapers upstairs and politely asked him to go get one as A shit in three in a row, and he comes into the room and says some shit about if I want to be a single mom so bad then I can go downstairs and get it myself for the single mom experience. Which like f* you I'm a big girl I don't need you but how dare you HOW DARE YOU have the nerve to in the next breath after he's diapered and I'm swaddling him bend over and tell him you love him when you just let him sit in his shit while he's crying hysterically.

Like I'm not the one who lied and sold myself as anything other than I am. But I'm the one changing everything about myself to make him happy. And I sure as hell will not tolerate him treating my son that way. So not looking forward to him coming home from work today.


----------



## DobbyForever

My pediatrician says two weeks for birth weight as well. But I have a bitty baby so we're like eeeeaaaat all the time. I know I have to supplement because even though he sucks, after like ten minutes he's not getting much. So that's why we have to supplement. You can really tell because his lack of poo, slowing weight, fussiness, constant rooting, extended suckling time, and the fact I can still pump 2-3 oz AFTER he's eaten.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girly - Thanks. So, it's kinda funny how things go sometimes. Mere minutes after I posted about doing a shoot for Alex, BD's aunt tags me in something on FB; a set of outtakes from baby photo shoots, with the babies peeing and pooping and all that. lol

As for the supplementing, I guess cuz (according to the Dr's math), he's only put on like 20g/day since his last appt. I guess she wanted to see a little more gain. I just pumped twice today with my manual pump. I've been able to get like 2.5 fl oz so far. I may pump one more time, if I think my nipples can handle it. lol. BD watched me pump one time and said it looked painful and asked why I didn't get an electric pump. I told him I'm not made of money, but I wanted to have some kind of pump at home, just in case. He offered to give me some money for a better pump, but I declined. The manual works fine, it just takes a little longer.

Dobby - Jeez. What an asshole. Would you wanna see if you and SO could go to some kind of counseling? You and A totally deserve someone who wants to be around you and be a productive member of the family. Hopefully he realizes he's being a jerk.


----------



## Weebles

Dobby I had to supplement DD with pumped milk too. When they're that tiny they can use more calories at the boob then they're getting too. 

Sorry things are so stressful for you. DH and I have been fighting awful too.. It's a little better this week but yeah, babies are a stressor for sure. 

Girly the pic is super cute!, she's got sooo much hair!

Pretty, you're not missing out. I never had a newborn photo shoot for DS and I've got plenty of pictures that make my heart melt. No where near as many as DD, gawd Its different now with cell phones. He looks so sweet bundled up in his blanket.


----------



## DobbyForever

We went to family counseling for like six months and got nowhere. I'm just exhausted and not in the mood for his shit this week. Two hours at the hospital and guess who is home nowhere closer to having the disability stuff sorted

Pretty idk how Canada insurance works but are there any breast pump coverage? I have two pumps: the hospital grade one covered by my insurance because it was a "medical need" due to the low birth weight for 60 days (pediatrician said she can extend it though). And then the insurance standard pump for a year. Both free.


----------



## second.time

Girly, what a gorgeous photo! She has SO much hair, oh my goodness. And pretty, that's a lovely photo of your cute guy. I never got professional photos of my older son and we have a LOT of photos and videos and memories of him. You can always take them when he's a little older too. 

Good to know some of you are bed-sharing/considering bed-sharing too. I have his cradle pushed right up against the bed so it's easy to put him in and take him out, but he'll be sleeping peacefully right beside me and then I put him in the cradle and his eyes pop open. I've used a pacifier a few times and that helps ... bf'ing is going well enough that I'm not as concerned about nipple confusion and I even read that using a pacifier at night can lower SIDS risks. I find that I'm really conscious of him during my sleep and my husband is a light, attentive sleeper, but I'd still like to move to the cradle more and more.

Dobby, that sounds so stressful and upsetting. Babies can make any relationship rocky at first, but you don't deserve to deal with that stress on top of dealing with your newborn. I hope your SO realizes he needs to be here for the two of you right now and avoid unnecessary fighting.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

DobbyForever said:


> We went to family counseling for like six months and got nowhere. I'm just exhausted and not in the mood for his shit this week. Two hours at the hospital and guess who is home nowhere closer to having the disability stuff sorted
> 
> Pretty idk how Canada insurance works but are there any breast pump coverage? I have two pumps: the hospital grade one covered by my insurance because it was a "medical need" due to the low birth weight for 60 days (pediatrician said she can extend it though). And then the insurance standard pump for a year. Both free.

Well, I'm sure you don't need us to tell you that you deserve way better than what you're dealing with right now, but you totally do. Hopefully he pulls his head out of his ass ASAP.

I've never heard of insurance in Canada covering pumps. We have general healthcare in my province (OHIP: Ontario Health Insurance Plan), but I doubt something like that would be covered. And I don't have any additional insurance through work.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I'd peace out if A wasn't here. He's more bipolar than my bipolar grandfather sometimes

Gotcha yeah I just googled it looks like ohip only gives them to moms with preemie babies :(. That was sweet of BD to offer and considerate of you that decline, but it the manual gets too much don't hesitate to take him up on it. Hopefully you won't be pumping/supplementing for too long


----------



## Girly922

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Girly - Thanks. So, it's kinda funny how things go sometimes. Mere minutes after I posted about doing a shoot for Alex, BD's aunt tags me in something on FB; a set of outtakes from baby photo shoots, with the babies peeing and pooping and all that. lol
> 
> As for the supplementing, I guess cuz (according to the Dr's math), he's only put on like 20g/day since his last appt. I guess she wanted to see a little more gain. I just pumped twice today with my manual pump. I've been able to get like 2.5 fl oz so far. I may pump one more time, if I think my nipples can handle it. lol. BD watched me pump one time and said it looked painful and asked why I didn't get an electric pump. I told him I'm not made of money, but I wanted to have some kind of pump at home, just in case. He offered to give me some money for a better pump, but I declined. The manual works fine, it just takes a little longer.

I've seen some of those outtake pics! They're hilarious and so cringey! Lol. Luckily A didn't poop on us, but she managed to pee while laying on my wedding dress, luckily I'd managed to put some padding under her that you then couldn't see in the photos. 

Ah I see, I think they hope for around an ounce weight gain a day at this point, but we're way below that. I don't really understand Canadian healthcare, but we have national healthcare so can't get a pump from the hospital unless baby is in NICU or SCBU. However we do have children's centres where we can rent baby carriers and electric pumps from for a really small deposit. 
I've got an electric single pump and a haakaa. The haakaa only really works when I'm feeding on the other side, but with the electric I got between 2-3oz per pumping session yesterday so I'm fairly happy with that as I know she's getting some from the breast too. 

Dobby, I'm sorry SO is being such a dick! You shouldn't have to put up with that, and A really doesn't deserve to be in the middle of his bulls***. 

We've got a wedding reception to go to tonight and I'm a little bit anxious whether I have enough pumped milk for top ups. Oh, and pumping is killing my nipples!!


----------



## lesondemavie

I think this is the 10th time I've tried to post :haha: so lots to say! Going to see what I can get down while she sleeps in my other arm.

Dobby that sounds so tough! My heart goes out to you <3. I really can't complain. DH is a dream, and C was only fussing for an hour or so...plus I have it figured out now. She was getting too much milk from me with the whole 15 on each side plan! I guess my let down is just really intense. I left my boob out the other day while rocking her to sleep and completely soaked my shirt. Now that I'm just going for 10 on one side and letting her stop before then if she needs to things are much better. No more massive spit ups and just tiny burps here and there. We had a bit of a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance yesterday, but getting her feeds closer to 10+ minutes and just staying on one side per feed fixed that. Seems we've adjusted. She gained more than she needed to in the last week, so no concerns about her getting enough, but I'm keeping an eye on her diapers and weight just in case. She only fusses now when she gets overtired and fights sleep. She's pretty easy to calm though. Pacifier+standing/rocking and off to dreamland she goes. I think I was just getting stressed because my mom started making comments about colic and tummy sleeping etc projecting her experience with me onto C and I started to worry that my super calm baby was going to be super fussy for a long time to come (and my mom was going to secretly put her to sleep on her tummy bc that's what helped her with me - eek sids!). Should have just tuned her out and trusted my mommy instincts. All is well now.

I think the only frustrating thing is when she flails/kicks while nursing losing her latch but cries if I take her off my nipple to try to burp her/calm her down. I want to keep her on for the full 10 minutes but it just doesn't work in those moments. I've found I can get her to take the pacifier and calm with a rock. Sometimes she'll just pass out, but often times she'll get the hiccups or poop up a storm. If she's still awake after that, I can get her back on for a longer feed. Still learning more about each other every day, and I'm sure that will continue.

I was on the fence about the pacifier, but she's such a good latcher and I feel like breastfeeding is well established as a preference for her at this point. No worries about nipple confusion, and I think it's better for both her and me if she uses the pacifier rather than my nipple to calm when she doesn't need more milk. My mom bought us the nuk kind and it's working great.

Pretty - If we didn't have a family photographer that we love (she did our engagement, wedding, and maternity shots), we would have skipped the shoot as well. I think they are nice to have so we can print a pro-photo or two and frame it for our walls, but they are definitely not necessary. We started a photostream album on the apple app for family with all the shots we take on our phones every day and I think that is going to be a fantastic treasure of memories for Charlie later in life. That is so much more important to me.

Also I received fantastic news today. After heading into the hospital this past Tuesday at 38 weeks for induction due to climbing bp, my SIL and brother welcomed their little boy this morning at 8 am. They didn't start pitocin until Friday morning, and I suspect it all ended with a c-section bc my brother was in scrubs of some sort in the photo. My SIL is a champ no matter what happened and so, so happy for them! My SIL has PCOS and struggled to even O let alone conceive. I supported her through her struggles and she supported me through my losses. We had the good fortune of being pregnant together (though far apart geographically) and now the cousins are just two weeks apart! Over the moon with joy today :happydance:!


----------



## second.time

Aww, lesonde, that's great! My nephew and son are 16 months apart and they're so close they're like brothers. With only two weeks between them, I'm sure your LO and her cousin will be even closer! It's so sweet to have that cousin relationship.


----------



## second.time

Oh yes ... we reached four weeks today! I'm feeling pretty great, recovery-wise, but I'm eager for my six-week checkup to make sure everything really is OK. I'd like to get back to some light exercise too, I'm a little stir-crazy. Baby's doing well, nearly up to 11 pounds by my scale at home. He also spits up A LOT. I never had this problem before but apparently it runs in DH's family. I just keep little blankets and cloths in every room and do a lot of laundry. Adjusting to doing everything with a baby nursing or in my arms is tough -- I'm considering a baby wrap but just trying to figure out the right one. At least I'm getting a lot of reading done on my kindle.


----------



## Maries_s

Girly922 said:


> I'm definitely not enjoying the feeling the pump is leaving my nipples with. But if I can keep to BM top ups rather than formula I'm hoping it won't affect my supply too much.
> 
> Dobby, that sounds painful! Get some silver nitrate on that asap!
> 
> Midwife is back tomorrow. Really hoping for a better weight gain.

What kind of breastpump do you have? I was using the medela and it was killing my nipples now that I switch to Spectra S1 feels way more gentle and I don't have to spend much time on it either.


----------



## Girly922

Maries_s said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not enjoying the feeling the pump is leaving my nipples with. But if I can keep to BM top ups rather than formula I'm hoping it won't affect my supply too much.
> 
> Dobby, that sounds painful! Get some silver nitrate on that asap!
> 
> Midwife is back tomorrow. Really hoping for a better weight gain.
> 
> What kind of breastpump do you have? I was using the medela and it was killing my nipples now that I switch to Spectra S1 feels way more gentle and I don't have to spend much time on it either.Click to expand...

I've got an avent comfort, it's quick and efficient. But between pumping so often and a shallow latch my nipples were suffering. 

We had A's tongue tie snipped this morning and I can already feel an improvement in her nursing technique. Now she just needs to gain some weight!


----------



## Maries_s

Girly922 said:


> Maries_s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not enjoying the feeling the pump is leaving my nipples with. But if I can keep to BM top ups rather than formula I'm hoping it won't affect my supply too much.
> 
> Dobby, that sounds painful! Get some silver nitrate on that asap!
> 
> Midwife is back tomorrow. Really hoping for a better weight gain.
> 
> What kind of breastpump do you have? I was using the medela and it was killing my nipples now that I switch to Spectra S1 feels way more gentle and I don't have to spend much time on it either.Click to expand...
> 
> I've got an avent comfort, it's quick and efficient. But between pumping so often and a shallow latch my nipples were suffering.
> 
> We had A's tongue tie snipped this morning and I can already feel an improvement in her nursing technique. Now she just needs to gain some weight!Click to expand...

Oh so sorry, no insight on the avent brand but glad that finally your nursing experience is improving with the tongue tie fix.


----------



## Maries_s

Hi ladies!

Quick update: Baby is one month old already and doing great. Unfortunately, I have PPD and the struggle is real. My daughter is very jealous and she has been very demanding lately. My mom is leaving this weekend and I'm so scared of being alone with two kids that I'm not sure what I'm going to do. 

Dobbie: I'm sorry you're having problem with your SO. I'm in the same boat, DH and I aren't in good term right now plus he hasn't been much help with my depression. You deserve better and I'm sure your will figure it out what is best. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. We sat down and has a talk and things are much better. Probably helps A went back to sleeping well so SO is less sleep deprived

Marie I'm sorry about PPD. We're here if you need to vent. You'll be amazing with both kids. Make sure you take care of you


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Alex had a Dr's appt yesterday and he's finally weighing more than he did at birth. About 5oz more. And he's apparently measuring in the 85th percentile in terms of length. Looks like he's taking after Daddy already. lol

Sorry to hear about your PPD, Maries. I didn't even feel like I got the baby blues, but I'm starting to get a little down on myself right now. I'm only 3 weeks postpartum, and I know I need to be consuming an extra 500 cals for milk production, but it's kinda difficult to see that my body hasn't "bounced back". Not that I had a good body to begin with, but still. My stretched out belly was hiding more stretchmarks than I realized, and I can't even begin to imagine how my loose skin is gonna shrink back. Also, I'm kind of starting to regret getting the epidural. I keep thinking back and trying to figure out what I could've done to make my labour progress quicker, so I wouldn't have been in pain for such a long time. I definitely needed the rest the epi allowed me to get, but could I not have just dealt with it for another several hours? Hopefully what they say about subsequent labours going quicker is true and I'll be able to do better next time. At least I don't seem to be dealing with gender disappointment issues. 

As for BD and I, things seem to continue to be good. It's a long story, but the other day he said "If I had a 2nd parking spot at my condo, I'd be ok with you being my 'permanent roommate'." I told him I'd be more concerned with the lack of (storage) space in his 1 bedroom place and he said he'd be ok with getting rid of some of the stuff/clothing he doesn't use anymore to make space for me. I have no plans to move in with him anytime soon, but this does give me a little more courage to possibly have the boyfriend/girlfriend talk with him sometime soon. (Sorry to keep bringing him up like some lovesick teenager, but I've been seeing a whole new side of him in the last little while. I've spent years waiting for him to seem interested enough in me to be my partner, and then trying to accept that it probably wouldn't happen. Now, I have a key to his place, he's being a hands-on dad, volunteering names for future kids, and talking about how we'll embarrass Alex when he brings his girlfriend(s) home to meet us. lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

*My feeding saga*
My son was born just over 5lbs. His blood sugar and temperature dangerously low. I was given a choice: give him a bottle or send him to NICU. Knowing how many of my friends never successfully transitioned from bottle to breast, I reluctantly and with tears agreed to the bottle. We fed every two hours on the dot.

The next morning, my son stopped taking the bottle. His blood sugar began declining. So we syringe fed him.

By that afternoon, he stopped taking the syringe. So we SNS fed him. That means we attached a tube to the syringe and taped it to our finger and slowly pushed fluid out as he latched on the finger. I waited all day for a lactation consultant that never came. I got a pump since my son refused to latch due to nipple confusion and frustration. So while SO/family did SNS I pumped.

Thankfully, when we got home he took to bottles I had bought. But the flow was too fast, so my mom had to go get ones for preemie babies. I continued to feed him high calorie neosure and watched as his weight soared.

Then, my milk came in. I began supplementing: 50/50 formula and pumped breast milk.

Finally, I had enough milk to get him to latch with the controversial nipple shield and weaned him off formula. But something wasn't right. He would feed for an hour and still be hungry. He cried 8 hours a day. His weight gain slowed tremendously. So I was told to let him feed 15m per breast then give him 30ml of pumped milk.

A few days later, his weight gain had not improved though his crying did. I was told he needed more calories than my milk provided so I had to fortify my milk with neosure.

Then, he stopped latching with the shield. So now I exclusively pump. Every 3 hours to make sure he gets 2oz at each feed. And I fortify each feeding with neosure. His next weight check is tomorrow, and I'm hoping for close to 6 lbs (doc wants anywhere between 5lbs 13oz and 6lbs).

Despite this, I consider myself lucky. I am lucky I have enough supply to pump enough milk for him, even if it means I can't skip a single session. I am lucky to have a supportive partner who understands that I feel and look like a dairy cow and tries to comfort me or hold A so I can pump. I'm lucky my family doesn't grill me or ask a thousand questions about why I stopped using the shield of when I use formula only.

*Why I brought this up*
I pumped an extra half ounce and was putting some on A's chapped lips. And I got the brilliant idea to drink a little lolol

Who else has had their bm? Or is that just me? :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty never apologize for talking about your life, that's what this thread is about. I know I love hearing your BD updates because I'm so happy for you that things are working out really well. :). That's so wonderful that he's getting more and more excited about the idea of a commitment.

I'm sorry about the body issues. I hated my pregnancy body and I actually gained the first week postpartum from swelling. Are you drinking a lot of water and resting? I try to drink a glass every time A feeds, and any time I eat. My weight started coming off about ten days ago, but I am considerably active. I have a two story home so I'm up and down a fair amount/ we have so many weight checks/ the mail is a short walk. I've lost 21 of my 30 pounds and look about 10/11 weeks pregnant. I also don't eat more just because I'm breastfeeding. But I do make sure I eat three meals and a snack a day. Maybe that's why I have to fortify my milk. But I'm too effing tired lol. But I have to lose an extra 20 on top of my pregnancy weight (I could live with 10 but ideally 20), and I've only got about a year to lose it as I want to get the girls done early next summer so they're ready for summer vacation and potentially a wedding ceremony


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks, Dobby. 

I'm trying to stay as hydrated as possible. A bunch of my weight came off pretty quickly after I had Alex cuz of his little 8lb butt, amniotic fluid, and placenta. As of this morning, I was down 34 of the 60lbs I put on during my pregnancy. But I really gotta make an effort to eat better and start walking more. That being said, I was able to walk for about 40 mins (with Alex in the stroller) to his Dr appt yesterday. And I'm gonna try to walk to and from WalMart (55 min round trip) tomorrow to get baby pics printed. 

Good job with being able to pump so much. I was able to manually pump a little over 2 fl oz this morning and 3 this evening and I feel accomplished. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg! Pretty try not to be so hard on yourself! Losing 34 lbs in just three weeks is awesome! You can only lose so much at a time, so hang in there. The rest will come off in time :)

Thanks. The hospital pump does a great job of extracting milk, and I have a medela expression bra so I can pumps hands free. I'm still tied to the machine but I can eat/be on my phone/change a diaper. Holding him is tricky as I have to hold him st shoulder height which hurts/sometimes pulls the cuffs off.

I'm having a really bad pumping day. I didn't get my usual 4-5 oz at 4am and I've been struggling to keep up with him today.


----------



## Weebles

I have so much on my mind lately. I go back to work in less than two weeks and the thought makes me cry. D isn't anywhere near ready for it either. During the day she still nurses every 2 hours. I've been pumping 2x a day and was stocking up 6+ oz but that's dwindled down to 2oz and I don't know if I can keep up with her needs when I go back to work. Just within the past two nights she has nursed every 2.5 - 3 hours (an improvement!) But she will still hardly sleep at all if you put her down. I even broke down and got an auto rock n play. It was magic for 1 night only and then she caught on. I'm terrified of her suffocating every single night as she sleeps on my chest. I didn't want to co sleep but there hasn't been any other way. I'm against sleep training/cry it out but for her safety might have to start. :( She fidgets a lot more these days and sleeping on my chest doesn't seem as safe now. I love her so so so so much but I need to be able to put her down at night. It's hard having a preemie. Her adjusted age when I go back to work will only be 7 weeks. :( Other than nursing and sleeping she is developing along with her actual age milestones which is exciting but doesn't really help my situation. 

Sorry for the long rant. I've been keeping up with the thread, I just feel a little out of place because I had her so early and at this age a few weeks makes such a huge difference with what you're going through. Maybe that's a good thing and in two weeks I'll see a huge change with how she does at night.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

First off Marie I'm so sorry about the PPD.. have you seen anyone for it?

Pretty and Dobby I'm glad to hear about the BD situations... Things are looking up for both of you. 

AFM, P is having weight like a feind... She was 7lb 15.5oz when I took her in for her appointment on Wednesday. She does have a bit of reflux so she is on zantac reduce daily and we changed her to the similac pro sensitive formula. She seems to be less uncomfortable now but she's never been a fussy baby which I'm so thankful for. She cries only when she has a dirty diaper or she's hungry.. otherwise she's pretty chill.

I'm finally able to sleep back in bed now as she's going 3.5-4 hours in between feedings which is awesome. I was sleeping on the couch when it was 2.5-3 hours and she was in the rock N play, but now she's sleeping in her crib mostly..

Thankfully my dh has been amazing and let's me sleep from 8-12 and then I take the overnight feeding so he can get sleep for work.


----------



## Girly922

Quick update, I have been reading through but not had time to reply. 

We had A weighed again this morning and she has lost weight again so we have spent the day at the hospital. Paed is happy that she's not dehydrated but wants me to pump every feed and check her weight again Sunday. They're keen not to add in formula yet as DD1 has CMPA and there's a good chance A may have it too. I was doing pretty well emotion wise until we got to readmission point and this morning I just broke down. I feel so shit about the whole situation. I exclusively bf dd1 easily, I don't understand why it's just not going right this time :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag sounds like things are going swimmingly :). Sorry about the reflux though

Weebles I know we are in vastly different development stages but please vent any time. That's what we are here for. I know as a ftm I have no idea what to expect beyond this week, but I'm happy to listen and offer my noob input. End of day you do what you have to in order to stay sane/get sleep. No judgement.

Girly hugs. I know how you feel. My mom bf easily. Nobody in my family has ever had issues. I did everything right pre and post pregnancy, and it kills me and people don't get it. We are adding in formula though. Waiting to get a weight check now to see if it worked. You are an incredible mother. You are doing everything you can to take care of your baby. I'm sorry it's not going as easily as we would all hope, but just keep it up momma and she will be big and strong soon.

Literally just got that pep talk from my friend. :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Thanks Dobby :hugs: just reading that has made me tear up. 

We were supposed to be hosting a garden party tomorrow so we've had to contact friends and family to cancel it so I can just sit at home and pump and feed. DH has been the one to contract people, but I've had so many messages of support and love from my friends, I'm such an emotional wreck today! 

I have an electric pump, but it is a single and just a consumer brand one. Our hospital didn't have a clue about hospital grade pumps or hire, and our children's centre only hire out the medula swing single so I've been on Amazon and ordered a spectra s1 to arrive tomorrow to hope that helps my pumping output after a feed. 

Sending love to everyone else!


----------



## DobbyForever

The right pump really makes all the difference. I'm very fortunate to have mine that is a double and gets the job done in 15m. I'd have lost my mind without it. Hopefully your new pump arrives soon and works out. I'm glad to hear your friends and family are being supportive. Lean on them. We're all here for you.


----------



## Mummafrog

It's lovely keeping up with you all <3

I'm so sorry for those who are having feeding problems, I can't imagine how tough and scary it must be. I think you're all such amazing and devoted mothers. Girly being readmitted must have been horrible, I'm glad the professionals are encouraging you to keep baby on breastmilk if there is a possible allergy, I hope you're coping okay though? I bet that pump will make a lot of difference for you, I've heard only rave reviews about it!

Pretty I'm really pleased things are going so well with daddy :)

As for us things are going well, Kayla is 2.5 weeks now and we are loving watching her get more awake and interactive. She is in 0-3m clothes now and size 1 nappies are feeling small! My 3 year old is getting so big and grown up that I'm already begging Kayla to slow down :'( 
What has been strange as a second time mum is the babies differences.. like with my first I just took it as it came but when Kayla needs different things I'm like oh.. :p she doesn't boob to sleep very well and likes to be cuddled instead and her latch isn't as perfect as my first so she takes in more air and does huge burps haha but she doesn't seem to have any wind pain so it's not a problem. Bfing is going well and I've started pumping to build up the freezer as I'm also going back to work when she's only 2 months :( 
I know I need to introduce a bottle now so she gets used to it but I just can't bring myself to for some reason :'( I'm so scared she'll reject my boobs after. 

Afm my vagina is feeling almost normal again, although I'm getting the heavy feeling I got last time from a mild prolapse :( it also started at 3 weeks last time and lasted for a year, sucked. I'm thinking I need to work on my fitness and losing a bit of weight but I suck at it.


----------



## Girly922

Thank you both! 

Dobby, the s1 is a double so I'm hoping that will make life easier too! 

Mumma, I've been doing pretty well, just very tearful today. 
It sounds like things are going really well for you and Kayla! I'm so pleased to hear she's doing well. The bottle thing really upset me when we had to start EBM top ups, and she definitely gets a bit confused. She does prefer the nipple over the bottle still which I'm thankful for. Fingers crossed Kayla doesn't have a preference when you go back to work. 

Mine felt normal again within a couple of days, although I've still got a bit of postpartum spotting going on. But for the past week I've felt so horny, rudey dreams and everything. But I'm holding off until the spotting has stopped completely.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that's cute to see the differences!!! I hear you though. A is three weeks today, and I can't handle how quickly he is growing. I'm already dreading going back to work (though I have 9 more weeks at home but I have to start prepping for my sub Monday gag). We're out of preemie diapers into nb and I can actually dress him now :). During tummy time he actually scoots forward using his legs to get closer to me. I just can't.

My vag still feels like Frankenstein so I'm envious lol and SO and I are getting really pent up now that my libido is back. We knocked a few frames off the wall when he got home from work yesterday just dicking around lol. 18 days until my postpartum check and hopefully the all clear to dtd.

Oh and look into Phillip Avent Natural bottles. My kiddo didn't have issues switching between them and boob when I was trying. His latch issues were more my flat nipples than bottle. You can also get first flow or newborn nipples if you find the slow flow is too fast. It takes my guy a full 10m to drink 2oz from his bottle with first flow nipples.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo and you might want to look into an expressing bra. I have the medela easy expressions one (they run small so even though the size chart says I should wear small at a 36BC I'm comfortably in a medium). You get bored holding the cups in place when you're pumping 6-8 times a day for 15-20m at a time. I have a bulky machine so I'm stuck to it but at least I can play games on my iPad or bnb or change a diaper while I pump


----------



## Mummafrog

I'm glad I'm not alone with the bottle sadness girly. I know it's silly, it's still my milk in her tummy what's the difference?! But it feels so different and like she deserves a better mummy who can stay with her and give her all the boobie she wants. Sorry I know you ladies are dealing with such harder stuff than I am, I am so thankful for how easy things have been and don't take it for granted for one second.

My lovely hubby has just done some washing up and is now sterilising my pumping equipment and bottles and wiping the surface to lay them out on.. such a quality guy <3 

Hehe dobby you do make me laugh! It's actually a known phenomena that people get horny around the 3-4 week mark! It's a hormomal thing and hit me like a freight train last time, had the best sex ever at 3 weeks pp! Enjoy it if you've got it I say.


----------



## Girly922

The bottle sadness doesn't really make much sense to me either when I know it's EBM in there, but it still upsets me that it's not direct from the source. Lol 

My hubby has been on pump cleaning and sterilising duty all week. He's so supportive, and I'm so thankful to have him here and on paternity leave still.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww nice! I have a dishwasher and 8 bottles so I just toss them and whatever dirty storage bottles in there when 7 are dirty with dapple pods. 

Ooo did not know that about the hormones. Sadly I was told no sex for six weeks because of my tear. :(. So we just made out like horny teenagers and did over the clothes stuff hahaha :rofl:

Exclusive pumping always makes me sad until I see his weight gain. Seeing how he never grew with latching but how he flourishes now makes it worth it. I love when things pan out that he gets the milk straight from a pumping session. I call it my semi organic (cuz fortified) boob to bottle milk and it makes me giggle. *like farm to table, boob to bottle. Felt I needed to explain cuz SI didn't get it and I thought I was mad clever lol

Also pft everyone journey is hard in its own way. And I consider myself lucky. Sure pumping sucks ducks but I just saw it as hey I have the opportunity to pump.

The fortifying has definitely helped. He's up 10 oz since Sunday. In the 0.71 percentile :rofl: the nurse was like hey! Just .29% more and you're on the chart! (Their bottom line is at 1% lol). But I think he started at .2ish so we're creeping on up. Just so bizarre he's 6.375 lbs at 3 weeks meanwhile my friends are having 7lb babies at birth lol


----------



## Mummafrog

Haha dobby I'm glad you were having fun. Orgasms are the best pelvic floor lifters in my opinion. 

Sounds like you're both doing amazing! Yes haha Kayla is probably 10lb now... I find it so strange holding small babies :) it takes all sorts to make a world :D 

I did it!! I grew some balls and gave her my boob to bottle ( ;) ) milk! She took 1.5oz, it seemed too fast for her and it's the slowest teat lansinoh make so might have to look for a slower bottle. She seemed to like it though and it's really helped lift my heart and ease the worries. She's back on my boob now <3 I know frozen milk can taste a bit different so hopefully she won't mind that xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo nice! Congrats on an easy transition so far! Hopefully she won't mind the frozen stuff.

I'm leaving A with my folks tomorrow and have a fair amount of milk today so trying to figure out the best way to transport it/keep it fresh instead of just going the easy route and giving them formula.


----------



## Mummafrog

Thank you <3 finally updated my profile 3 weeks later xD 

A cool bag with ice packs and then straight into the back of their fridge when you get there maybe? Or if you're taking it frozen, into their freezer. It should be just fine :) you can do it mummy x


----------



## Weebles

Dobby, you are so sweet. And funny! Your posts crack me up even though you're going through some pretty tough experiences. The pump I got from my insurance came with a little cooler, almost like a lunch box and an ice pack. It says that if the ice pack is frozen the milk will keep for 8 hours before needing to be stored elsewhere. 

To all the ladies doing boob to bottle.. I think it's amazing. :) Pumping takes so much dedication and it's a wonderful thing to do for your babes. Also, isn't it kind of sweet to let Dad get in on some of the feedings? I think hubby taking over some of D's night feedings with ebm has really helped them to bond.

So here's something I forgot to mention. At D's 2 month check up her Dr mentioned starting solids at 4 months. I was shocked because all the info I've seen lately has said to hold off until 6 months. She said we would talk more about it at her 4 month appt but has anyone heard anything like that? I'm a little worried she's not current but maybe she has a really good reason for her views?


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww I'm glad I can provide some humor. I think I'm freaking hilarious but not everyone else thinks I am haha. But if you can't laugh at your own jokes then life is gonna suck imo ;)

It is cute when SO feeds A. I like it cuz I can get things done but SO flips out because A does this thing where he holds your hand while he eats and SO thinks it's the best thing ever.

He's also a brat and seriously checks to make sure I'm holding him lol

Back on point I have heard the 4 month recommendation but more so 6 months. Kaiser says 6 months exclusive breastfeeding or formula feeding then supplementing bm for an additional six as their corporate policy


----------



## DobbyForever

Seems like the new trend this year is starting solids between 4-6 months. The immune and digestive system should be fine developing by 4 months, so introducing solids after that is safe. But it's baby by baby so AAP says 6 months to be on the safe side. But evidently a lot of pediatricians give the 4 month recommendation. A recent NPR article even suggested new research says peanuts should be introduced much earlier than a year, "The National Institutes of Health announced Thursday that a panel of allergy experts recommends that parents introduce peanut-containing foods into the diets of babies as young as 4 to 6 months." I didn't read anything scholarly just some stuff on Kelly mom, momtastic, and NPR.


----------



## lesondemavie

I get that sad feeling like I'm missing out when C gets a bottle, and I totally didn't expect that. She's only had 0.5 oz of either formula or EBM a few times, always after breastfeeding, and still it's hard for me in the moment. We chose the comotomo bottles. She has no problem switching from breast to bottle and we are also using a pacifier since my intense let-down made it hard for her to soothe on my breast. I think her favorite is still breastfeeding bc well my overactive boobs are faster than the newborn nipple, there's skin to skin, and plenty of cuddles. I have so much admiration for everyone pumping. I keep trying to fit it in just once in the morning, but so far I've only find it twice. I think she's going through a growth spurt bc yesterday she was back at my boob every hour for 15-20 minutes. The boob stimulation would be constant if I pumped on top of that. Our little girl is getting cute little baby fat rolls. She's gaining about a pound a week, and I can't believe she's nearly 10lbs. Still fitting in NB just fine bc she's short, but gaining there as well.


----------



## lesondemavie

I've seen the 4-6 month and peanut rec as well, I'm on board with peanuts but want to do a bit more research on the solids at 4 months.


----------



## second.time

Oh I'm trying to catch up with a reply! Pretty, I don't think there's that much to do to speed up a labor, other than walking/bouncing on a ball, etc. Beyond that, your body's going to do what it wants to do ... some women have one-hour labors and some have 24-hour labors, it's sort of the way we're made. A lot of second labors ARE faster, and this time you know what to expect. I think having a long first-time labor is really exhausting, and it's totally natural to have an epidural. You want to get your strength/energy back for pushing.

Girly, I'm sorry you're dealing with that! It's really understandable that it would make you feel a bit emotional. 

It sounds like everybody is doing so much for their little ones and feeding/caring for them as best they can, whether that's breast, bottle, or some combination. 

Weebles, I really relate to the bed-sharing concerns. I do put my A. in the cradle when I can. Sometimes putting it on vibrate for a few minutes and giving him a pacifier helps him go to sleep when he's a little fussy. But I won't lie, for a lot of naps and for part of each night, he ends up in bed next to me. I'm just trying to be careful with having very few blankets/pillows in the bed, making sure to position him on his back, and being careful with my own sleep position. A lot of cultures bed-share routinely. I hope you find a sleeping arrangement that gives you a decent amount of sleep without causing you stress or worry. I know it's tough. 

I'm considering getting something like this the By Your Side Sleeper, a basket that goes right in the bed with you, so your baby has some separation from you but is still in the bed. 

My baby had his one-month checkup and he gained up to 10 lb. 9 oz., but he hasn't grown in length! My older son grew REALLY fast as a baby, especially in length. He was a beanpole. So I'm worried. Maybe A. is just shorter naturally? He spits up so, so much and it worries me. I know he's a healthy-sized baby and I should be grateful, it's just hard to avoid those worries creeping in.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I'm kind on in the wait until 6 months for solids boat. I don't mind peanuts before a year but only because nobody in my family tree has ever had nut allergies/ I ate peanuts while pregnant with no complications. I had a coworker and both kids had strawberry allergies. So whenever she ate strawberries while pregnant she would get super sick, and at the time nobody understood why. Then her daughter ate strawberries as a kid and had an intense reaction and she was like waaaaaaait a minute wait a minute!


----------



## Weebles

Second, I don't think babies gain length as quickly as they gain pounds but I wouldn't worry as he's gained weight. Also, I don't think length is too accurate at this age seeing how they measure them. There's a lot of room for variances with all the crying and wiggles. 

Pretty, I meant to reply to your earlier post but got sidetracked. Don't be hard on yourself about having an epidural. If your labor went on for a long time having one very well could have given you the energy needed to avoid a c-section. And there really isn't a fool proof way to speed up labor anyway, every delivery is different and there's not a whole lot you can do about it. With both my pregnancies I had PPROM (preterm water breaking) and my son's labor was super fast, in fact I was over 4cm by the time I got to the hospital. With D I bounced, I walked, I did squats, you name it and I tried it but I never technically went into labor at all and I was induced unsuccessfully twice! Second labors are supposed to be faster my ass! I really wanted an all natural pain med free birth experience but it wasn't in the cards. Most of all I wanted immediate skin to skin and that wasn't in the cards either. I think it's easy to be critical of ourselves when we're no longer in the moment but we just do the best we can. 

After doing a bunch of reading I think I want to do baby led introduction to solids. She already notices when we're eating though, she opens and closes her little mouth and it's super cute. It's supposed to be one of the signs but I think it just means she's observant. Being able to sit unassisted is another sign they are developmentally ready. When my son was just over a month old my mother gave him some yogurt and I was so pissed off at her for that but I don't remember when I really started him on solids because that's what I wrote down in his baby book.


----------



## Mummafrog

I agree about the epidural, for a lot of women who've been in labour for a very long time it's just what they need to help them relax enough to finish dilating and rest enough to push. I think you ought to be very proud of yourself. My first labour was as long as yours and my second was 2 hours! They are all different and positive thinking helps if at all possible x

We did baby led weaning with our first and will again with this one, it was great and felt much more natural and made sense to us than spoon feeding purees. 
We liked that it could only happen when baby was physically able to make it happen. We liked that it was the baby's choice what she ate and how much. It was easy, calm and fun, albeit messy! Hehe. If you're interested in it reading the book or website about baby led weaning is really enlightening x


----------



## lesondemavie

As for the epidural, I think we, as women, shouldn't be so hard on ourselves. I can understand possibly emotionally wanting to experience birth for all that it is without medical intervention, but there is no shame or harm in getting an epidural, and as some have mentioned above sometimes it is the best decision you can make. Birthing without an epidural isn't doing it "better," it's just a different experience. There are pros and cons to each. I went through the last month plus labor and delivery figuring my body would just do what it was meant to do, whether it was a 6 hour labor or a 38 hour labor. I knew that if I was overdue and induced after I tried eating dates and spicy food and having sex every night to bring it on even though none of those methods are scientifically guaranteed to do anything at all, I'd be angry and frustrated. Instead I chose to let go and let be. We have far less control over what happens than we'd like to think, and attempting to change that or believing differently often just ends in needless guilt or frustration. I knew my preference, but I was also acutely aware that especially with an induction things might not go "perfectly," and as countless women will tell you with L&D they rarely do. I labored for over 24 hours without an epidural, but that was just my story and how things happened for me. It's neither good nor bad to me, it just is.

We are all amazing mothers who care and love our children, and details like epidural/no epidural, home/hospital, and immediate/delayed skin-to-skin don't change that one bit. It's not like I, after my daughter was born, said, "Take her. I don't want to hold her." That's just what happened given the circumstances. It was out of my hands. I love each and every one of our stories and am so proud of us all for going on this adventure whatever it may be and whatever may come.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh and a few of my fav newborn photos:


----------



## Girly922

Gorgeous photos leson! 

I have my new pump, I am pumping after every bf and topping up 1-2oz EBM. Midwife came this morning and A has gained 130g (4.5oz) since Friday so I'm continuing with the pumping and topping up for now. Got another weighing on Tuesday and hopefully we can discuss starting to reduce the top ups. Still another 210g (7.5oz) to go until we reach birth weight, but at least we're starting to gain. 

With regard to weaning, I know some paeds recommend early weaning at 4m for preemies, but health visitor recommendations to us have been to wait until 6m again. We will also be doing baby led weaning again. We did it with DD1 and she took to it really well.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Cute pics, leson.

In regards to when to introduce solid foods, I was gonna start Alex on purees at 6 months. But I heard recently that you can introduce baby cereal as early as 4 months. I'll see if he takes to it well, and if he does, I think it'll definitely help with in-car feedings on our drive from Toronto to Florida in Nov. And if he's still going through a cluster feeding phase, it'll help fill him up. 

Also, I said F it on Friday and bought a single electric breast pump. I had already manually pumped 3oz that morning, but I was able to get another 2.5oz in the evening. So, I think I'll definitely be pumping more now. :)

Edit: Oh, and about the feeling horny around the 3-4 week mark, I'm getting that. As soon as I'm "good to go", I'm fully jumping BD's bones. lol. It's kinda weird though cuz when my sister had my nephew, I felt weird messing around with BD, like "I can't give you a BJ, I kiss my nephew with this mouth." But now I'm all "When Alex goes for a nap, we're doin' it!". lol
Also, Dobby, in regards to your question from a few days ago, I have not tried my breast milk and I have zero plans to. I don't even like regular white milk. lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Sorry I've been Mia for a few days, It's been a bit crazy around here..

We switched P to the similac pro sensitive and she got so gassy all she did was cry which is not like her so we switched her back to the similac pro advanced. She does spit up a bit more but she's back to her self again and thankfully that is a very chill baby. She is for sure a cuddle bug and I try and hold her as much as possible so she doesn't get a flat spot on her head as I really don't want to do the helmet thing and doctors push for it so quick now a days. 

She will be a month old on Friday which is insane to me!! Time is flying so quickly. 

This Saturday coming up she will get to go to her first birthday party as my nephew's birthday is this Sunday and we are celebrating it on Saturday. My mother in law told me to dress her up really cute cause they want pictures so I'm going to have to put her in something really cute so we can take pictures with her and her cousin together as they are 11 months and 1 day apart. 

She for sure takes after her daddy as she gets hangry and when she doesn't get food as soon as she is hungry she throws a fit. I'm thinking I might have a type A baby as she is so calm and chill the rest of the day. Her belly button is finally almost completely healed so I'm thinking Tuesday or Wednesday she will get her first bath!!! I'm so excited to see how she reacts to it. She doesn't mind too much when I give her a sponge bath so I'm thinking she might actually like bath time but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Weebles

I've tried a drop of mine out of curiosity and was not impressed. My husband thought I was nuts but then looked up a recipie for breastmilk cheese?? He's building up his own supply in our freezer of previously thawed milk... No thanks! 

Lesonde, he's adorable! I really like the pic of the three of you together too, our family shot didn't turn out as nice. Oh well. 

Girly, glad supplementing is going good. I stopped doing top offs once D surpassed her birth weight. Looking back it might have been less exhausting to continue for a little longer because she was such a slow nurser. Well, she still is... My son gulped it down in a few minutes and sounded like a bull frog and I thought all babies were like that. Now I know better. 

Also, in all the googling I did I didn't come across 4 month weening being recommended for preemies. That's so counterintuitive to me! I figured since D was a little over a month early that she'd be "ready" a month later than term babies. I will have to investigate, I'm glad you mentioned that.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I figured I'd give a quick update on P... She had get first bath which she didn't mind.. however coming out of the tub.. not a fan. She also moved up to size medium nipples.. she was collapsing the slow ones and she's doing great on the medium ones. Girl can house some formula. 

Her one month doctor appointment is on Wednesday so I'm curious to see what her stats are then...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good to hear everything's going well, Gag. :) Alex has a Dr's appt on Wednesday too. Really hoping he'll be about 9lbs by then.

So, this is kind of TMI, but whatever. Has anyone had really difficult BMs since delivering? I'd heard the first few feel like you're giving birth again, but mine were decently tolerable. However, they've been getting more painful. I've had 7 BMs since Alex was born. Like I said, 1, 2, and 3 were alright. 4 and 5 felt like I was tearing a little and my butt hole was actually sore/in pain for like half a day after. But 6 and 7 actually made the toilet water red with blood and they were pretty solid. I should probably start taking stool softeners and mention it to my OB, right? Anyone else having this issue?

In other news, BD's condo is get all the pipes and plumbing upgraded, so he's been staying at my house for a few days and will probably be here for a few more. Also, my mom decided to head up north to visit her sisters for several days, so we've had the house to ourselves and it's been pretty nice. Today was the first day I'd been alone with Alex from 6am to 5pm and things went pretty well, even when he had a little diaper blow out. God, I love being a mom, even though at times it's still hard to believe he's mine. I really hope to make him a big brother soon. :)

Lastly, have you ladies heard of the Wonder Weeks book/chart? I haven't read the book, but I googled the chart and Alex seems to be right on track with his week 5 feeding and fussiness and fighting sleep. Anyone else dealing/dealt with this developmental milestone?


----------



## Girly922

Pretty, it sounds like you may have a fissure. I had one after I had DD1, possibly caused by my stitches being a bit tight and me not taking any stool softeners. Definitely mention it at your next Dr's appointment but they'll likely just advise you to use the softener sachets you mix with water to help give the fissure chance to heal. 
I found the first few times easy after the birth too, but they gradually got more painful. I think that's where I'm not going quite as frequently, still most days, but around the birth I was going multiple times a day. 

I'm glad things are going well with you and BD! 


AFM we've got another weigh in tomorrow, A is still not yet back to her birth weight and is still having EBM top ups but we are now cup feeding as she developed nipple confusion using a bottle after every breastfeed. She's gaining weight but very slowly, if we don't have a big gain tomorrow they want us to see the GP. 
I'm becoming more convinced that A does also have CMPA, but I'll bring that up at her 6w check. 
In better news, we had her hip scan today and there are no signs of hip dysplasia. They said that the fact that I carry her a lot is one of the best things for healthy hip development. I think she's only been in the pram once. I'm glad we didn't buy a new one for how little it's likely to get used.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag same here he freaking LOVES the bath then screams bloody murder when he is out until he is dry and clothed. Then passes the eff out lol

Pretty can't say re poo cuz I was on a stool softener and it just lasted forever lol my pops just started to be normal. Glad you and BD got to spend some time just you two and Alex and that mothering is coming naturally

Girly I am so sorry things are still rough. If you're topping up with bottle anyway, have you considered just totally switching to bottle? Or do you really want the latching? 

Afm at my mom's as SO is out of town and I wanted a break lol. Had his measurements yesterday and he is up to 7lbs 6oz and 20in. Which is funny because my friend just had a baby and he's 7lbs 14oz and 20in so he's a day old and bigger than my one month old lol


----------



## lesondemavie

Pretty - I've had trouble with BMs since delivery. My first time was after 4 days of nothing and I was in tears. There are a number of things that it can be: fissure, hemorrhoids, or just general inflammation. Maybe the fact that it was fine and then got worse points to fissure like girly? Either way stool softeners help ease the issue for all causes. My midwife recommended miralax twice a day when I went home (you can get this otc). You can safely take it for 14 days at this dose. I went about 11 days and then reduce my dose to 1x a day and now I'm down to a half dose a day. I'm trying to replace it with more natural softeners/laxatives. My nurse recommended apricot juice and a handful of peanuts at night. I'm also making sure I get plenty of fiber (fruit, veggies, flax, chia) in my diet plus I'm taking an extra supplement of soluable liquid fiber once a day. On top of that we bought the SquattyPotty. I just didn't want to push at all after delivery, and I really need to avoid pushing and making it worse anyway. This is all TMI so just going for it. The SquattyPotty is basically just a stool that helps put your knees up higher which helps relax your sphincter, and I also found some breathing/rocking techniques on dr google that help a ton. I know I went all out, but that first week was so awful that I make sure I go every day just to prevent it from going back to that. If I reduce my dose and don't go then I bump it back up a bit and try to reduce it again a few days later. I also have a prescription cream for my external hemorrhoids. Those have improved significantly with the cream and a sitz bath over the past month. I'd try some natural diet mods first (you can do a google search for other options), and definitely mention it to the doctor so they can provide treatment as well if necessary.

As for the Wonder Weeks, Charlie is spot on from her due date as well. The app and audiobook really helped me get through her first fussy week esp bc she was so good to start. When my calm baby became fussy I seriously thought she might be getting sick bc it was such a big difference. WW helped me stay calm and see the light at the end of the tunnel. Enjoying these sunny days before the next inevitable leap.

Girly :hugs: it sounds like you are doing so well caring for your baby! Sorry for the struggles and hope you are on the other side soon.


----------



## Girly922

Dobby, it's more that I don't think I'd manage exclusively pumping, and A is at risk of having CMPA so I don't really want to put her on formula to go through the reactions to get a diagnosis before we can get prescription formula. DD1 has CMPA and the diagnosis process was so drawn out. If we don't have a big gain tomorrow it'll be something to discuss with the dr though as they may want to look at prescribing the dairy free formula if they believe the weight gain issues are related to allergy.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Sorry the diagnosis process is such a pain. I don't blame you for not wanting to put your kid through something unpleasant just to prove a point. :hugs: hopefully they get her on the dairy free formula and it works 

pumping was really hard at first for me until I realized I get the same amount of milk regardless of frequency, so I cut down from pumping 2oz every 2 hours to pumping 4-5oz every 4 hours. And realistically if I fed him 15m per boob then 10m on a bottle that's the same time commitment wise, more actually. I also have no help. Nobody holds him or soothes him when I pump. I do diaper changes while pumping or take breaks to rock him (he'll kick the shields off) if I can't get it done while he is sleeping. Like right now I'm so chill because I have 10 oz of milk in the fridge from pumping at 4am and 10:30am (enough for 5 feedings) and I don't have to worry about pumping for another four-ish hours. :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I'm having the same situation with my friend. Our due dates were 13 days apart, but I was a little early and she was over a week late, so our sons are 23 days apart. However, her son was 9lbs 2oz, 21.5in at birth. lol

Anywho, I have an appt at the bank tomorrow to set up a Registered Education Savings Plan for Alex. Feeling hella responsible. haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! It's so crazy how different babies can be. But man 9lbs I can't imagine. I can't imagine pushing out a baby bigger than 5 lbs. especially since I still tore!

That's awesome! Super responsible


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly hopefully you get the diagnosis soon. 

Pretty that is responsible.. And it sounds like things are going well with bd!

Dobby I'm so glad you figured out a good pumping schedule. 

Afm, Ps month appointment is today so I'm expecting around 8.5lbs. She's eating anywhere between 2-4oz every 2-3 hours except at night she's sleeping 4-5 hour stretches now. Today was a bit rough but it looks like right around 5 weeks they go through a mental leap and she'll be 5 weeks on Friday so I'm sure that has something to do with it. 

She's been holding her head up since day 2 and according to her doctor is strong as heck... I have a feeling she'll crawl and walk early...I guess we will see...


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag how crazy A also had a rough day (3 hour crying spell for seemingly no reason though I suspect tummy as he hasn't pooped in two days and he keeps farting and it could peel paint lol). I was thinking the same thing man maybe it's because he is five weeks on Friday. Glad to hear she is strong! Also curious to see if it correlates to earlier movement


----------



## Girly922

Well today's appointment went well! A has gained 130g (4.5oz) since Saturday and is now only 1oz from her birth weight so no need for further input and investigations at the moment. I have cut dairy from my diet though to see if that changes anything. It can take up to 6 weeks to leave my milk though. 

Also today, I have been both puked and peed on. The joys of motherhood! :rofl:


----------



## Mummafrog

Eesh girly it must be so tough, I'm so glad she has put on enough well done mumma <3

Yes baby size varies so much! My monster child was bigger than an 8 week old when she was 3 weeks :o she is getting very heavy and chunky and really doesn't feel like a newborn anymore, I don't get them long :( but she's doing really well, a very content baby really. She has three hours of awakeness in the morning and cluster feeds during that time, then sleeps from around 11am-5pm and maybe has milk 2-3 times during that, then spends most of the evening awake and gives me about 4-5 hour block at night, then we're awake at dawn for an hour, then get another couple of hours is.

What are your baby patterns (if any!) atm? :)

We've been quite busy meeting up with people,I'm desperate to make friends with some mums with new babies as I was feeling very lonely. Going to a mum and baby group which has been lovely. 
We're going on holiday for a week to a cottage a couple of hours away with the grandparents on friday and then after that I'll soon be back at work :'( also been trying to organise my return.

Ahh stressful.. the rambling, incoherent style of this writing gives you some insight into how my brain seems to be working these days!


----------



## DobbyForever

Girly that is such great news!!!

Mumma hf at the cottage! Sorry about going back to work unless you like your job lol

A is usually predictable give or take a half hour. I'll start from night time.
8:30pm lights out/feed
10:30pm eats (if he had an exhausting day he'll sleep through this)
2am eats
5am eats and usually take 30-1 hour to put him back down 
8am eats and is up until about 12:30 feeding several times at 1-1.5 intervals
3pm eats anc tummy time and is awake an hour
5pm eats then sleeps until 7:30pm when he eats then stays up until 8:30

But lately his wake pattern has been unpredictable. And I probably could have just said he eats every two hours lol. I pump 5-6x a day. Usually I skip the 2am pump and just do 5. Hasn't been an issue yet


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly that's exciting news 

Momma I'm sure you're not excited about going back to work 

Dobby that's not a bad schedule!!

Afm, P went to the doctor's today for her one month appointment. She's 8lb 15.5oz and 21 inches long. Doc said she's very strong and doing wonderfully. 

She sleeps about 4-5 hours at night and eats every 2.5-3 hours during the day. She's up to 3.5-4 oz every feeding. I went into work today and told my CFO I'm not returning to work. He told me he had a feeling and said that anytime I want to return they will welcome me back with open arms and I told him I'd give them two weeks to train a new person. He said his wife stayed home and he completely understands why I want to. I'm so relieved that's done with...


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it's not too bad since he usually goes right back to sleeps. But the broken sleep kills me. Like yeah I'll get 9 hours of sleep but the whole in chunks of 3 hours sucks ><

I'm glad the convo with your cfo went well! And that your appointment went great! A was similar in growth not that we had an official appointment just had a nurse check weight, length, and circumference.

During tummy time he made his legs completely straight so his booty was in the air and he was in an almost downward dog position for a bit I was dying because he looked like he was doing baby yoga but I couldn't reach my camera


----------



## lesondemavie

Girly - glad all went well!

Oh gosh the second I put a "schedule" for little C down in writing it changes. The first few weeks she was sleeping 2 hours during the day, waking, eating, and then going back to sleep. At night she'd do 3 hours and then 2 hours and then 2 hours just waking eating and back to sleep. Awake time was limited. We just went through her first Wonder week though and now she is cooing and squealing and socially smiling...but also fighting sleep so she can see all the new wonders in her life. During the Wonder week she only napped 30-60 minutes at a time and if I put her down she'd instantly wake up and cry...she'd also be awake for up to 3 hours at a time...but she'd get overtired and overstimulated and super fussy. After the worst day, I was so tired that I took her upstairs and we napped together and she did her long 4 hour sleep then (probably bc it seemed like night to her)...which meant the night wasn't as good...and then she got stuck on that for a bit. I started to give her sleep cues as soon as I see her yawn or she's been up 45-60 minutes, and that seems to help prevent the big fusses. These past few days she's been sleeping 1-1.5 hours at a time in the morning and she'll let me set her down with an hour of eating and playing between, and then 2-3 hours at a time after 12 pm with less awake time between but it takes her a while to fall asleep and she wants to be cuddled up with me. I can typically set her down about an hour into the nap though which helps. Next week will probably be all different again :haha:. I've been tracking using Sprout Baby and the times don't seem consistent just yet. I've read that newborns are unpredictable and that consistent schedules don't really form until 6-8 weeks and that this is the time that you can better influence the routine. Can't wait!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, Alex's appat went ok today, but not what I was hoping for. He's only up to 8lbs 12oz. I was hoping for at least 9lbs and, based on what I've been told by the Dr, I think she was hoping he'd be about 9lbs 5oz. At least he's going in the right direction. She wants to see him again in 2 weeks, just to check his weight, and then he'll be back again for his first set of shots at 2 months.

I think it's kind of my fault he's not gaining like he should. I'm like 95% sure I'm not eating (healthy) enough to make enough milk with enough nutrients. Really gotta try to do better. : /

In terms of schedule, he doesn't have a super solid one, but he'll usually take a nap for a couple hours at 4pm and 9pm. He'll be up a couple times between midnight and 7am for a feeding, but then he'll go right back to sleep. He's still doing a lot of feeding though and he pretty much always passes out on the boob, but if I try to unlatch him, or lay him down, 9 times out of 10, he'll wake up and cry for more food.

Here's a pic from a friend's BDay at a pub this past weekend. This is the closest we've come to a family photo. lol
 



Attached Files:







Resized_20170819_234247_edit1.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ugh were on the dreaded five week growth spurt. She's such a great baby but had been very fussy and wanted to be held from Monday and had continued this to today. I read we are in one of the wonder weeks and I'm praying this goes quickly...


----------



## lesondemavie

Gag - Charlie hit her 5-week Wonder Week early since she was born late. We had two really tough days and then things settled. That being said the one tough day screwed up her beautiful sleep schedule and we're still struggling with that plus I really have to watch overstimulation now.

I'm leaving DH with EBM tonight and going to a nearby restaurant/bar for food and whiskey flights with my best friends. I think in the grand scheme of babies C is pretty easy but regardless these first few months are tough, I'm always on C watch even if someone else has her, and this mama definitely needs the break. I'm already feeling ready to go back to work. I love my daughter and spending this time with her is so special, but being at home alone with her most of the day just isn't working for me. We go out for walks every day and lunches a few times a week, but that's it. Of course just when she can do more is when I go back and DH takes over! So not fair :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I'm the clingy one. I want to snuggle him all day probably because it means I have an excuse not to write sub plans haha

Pretty glad you got a photo all three of you. :) try to ignore the mom guilt. I eat fantastically and my kid barely gains on bm alone. Whoever said this feeding babies stuff was easy eye roll.

He just woke himself up with like 4 epic farts haha


----------



## second.time

Glad to hear everyone is doing well overall! Girly, that's great news about the weight gain. Lesonde, hope you had a good time with friends. It definitely can get lonely and overwhelming to be with a newborn all day, taking time to reconnect with friends is great.

A. is still a pretty mellow baby but he LOVES being held. My older kiddo started pre-K and I walk to get him with A. in a carrier, which is nice exercise and gives us a little sunshine. He's not the best sleeper ... he just wakes up often and needs to nurse ... so I'm tired most of the time, but managing.

I know a lot of you are a few weeks behind me, but I had my six-week checkup and I was kind of unhappy with how brief it was. I was hoping for an exam to make sure everything is back to normal but it was almost 100% focused on birth control. I had to literally ask my doctor to check the episiotomy site and make sure everything was fine. I'd just feel better with a more thorough exam! But I do feel a lot better. I also suspect I'm starting my normal cycles again, even though I exclusively breastfeed. My body never gives me a break!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry about the brevity of the exam. That would irk me as well. Mine is Monday but I'll only be about 5 weeks and I was told no sex for 6, so I really would prefer an appointment at 6 weeks. I heal more slowly then the average person, too. I got the mini pill but I'm not starting until 6 weeks, so no sex anyway until week 7. Which is fine. I have no desire to have sex. SO has been shit for help and I'm completely unattracted to him as a human being right now.


----------



## second.time

DobbyForever said:


> Sorry about the brevity of the exam. That would irk me as well. Mine is Monday but I'll only be about 5 weeks and I was told no sex for 6, so I really would prefer an appointment at 6 weeks. I heal more slowly then the average person, too. I got the mini pill but I'm not starting until 6 weeks, so no sex anyway until week 7. Which is fine. I have no desire to have sex. SO has been shit for help and I'm completely unattracted to him as a human being right now.

Mine was at a little past six but we hadn't tried anything yet. We did try and it was a little uncomfortable, but I remember that from my first ... it did get better with time. 

I was reading a postpartum healing timeline and it looks like the majority of women aren't ready for sex until much later. Between feeling tired, stressed, and recovering, it's not exactly easy. Plus in our case it's hard because we have to plan it around two kids' sleeping schedules. So glamorous.

I'm sorry your SO hasn't been helping out ... I hope he improves and gives you the help you deserve.


----------



## DobbyForever

He won't. It was our agreement so oh well. Yeah I can't imagine working around two, it's tough thinking about one. I just have no libido either. And the gyn did say it was red down there from the estrogen so lube is necessary and I'm like ummmmm if I need lube to have sex that sounds painful and I had enough painful af sex when pregnant r_r


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry to hear SO is still being a butthead, Dobby. : /

I have my 6 week OB check up in a couple days. As much as I'd like to be able to just go in, tell her I feel arlight-ish and leave, I should probably mention my BM issues (which I think is an anal fissure) and let her know that the area where I think my stitches were is still a little tender when I squat down or actually touch it. BD's been pretty supportive through all this though. He's cracked some jokes, but in no way has forced the sex issue. I actually gave him a BJ several days ago and he's been patiently waiting and wanting to "return the favour". lol

So, him and I were talking a few nights ago about activities we'd like Alex to get into when he's older. We're obviously cool with hockey and/or baseball (if he shows an interest), but BD mentioned he'd like for him to take karate classes. Partly for the discipline and social aspect, but also cuz if Alex is as big/tall as we think he's gonna be, he'll need the "tools" to defend himself. BD said that when he was younger, other kids would pick on/test him cuz he was always big for his age, including a couple physical altercations that he didn't start and where he had to defend himself. This is something I never considered. I was only ever picked on for being fat. But anyway, have you ladies put any thought into what activities you'd like your kids to partake in?


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Pretty. We almost called it quits last night. I told him if he signed his rights away I would not come after him for support, but I wouldn't keep him or his parents from seeing A. I just unloaded on him. We had a tiff two days ago because he feels neglected, and I'm tired of people commenting on how little he does. So I snapped. Then he snapped. And he ignored me for two days but I snapped when yesterday he literally didn't even say hi to A all day. Right before I hit send to my stepdad/attorney about drawing up paperwork suddenly he was mister no I don't want to lose you or A. So we'll see. I told him if we're going to call it quits it needs to be before the end of this year, so he has some impressing to do.

Sorry BD was picked on. Kids are vicious. We want A in hockey. I don't trust Boy Scouts enough unless SO was heavily involved or I was, and that isn't happening. My stepbrother's troop had a molestor dad. So pass. I know they can be anywhere but yeah no thanks. I want him to do something unique, always thinking what looks good on a college app and is fun lol. Dad is in tech and it's the Silicon Valley so likely some engineering/ science based camps and what not. But Idk I figure he'll tell us what he wants.

Re karate. SO and I are not a fan of kids karate. Him being a big dude who has been in unarmed and armed fights, and my background in Krav Maga and previously CDT certified. We both agree none of that actually helps you out on the street. And there's just too many pay for belt studios around here.


----------



## lesondemavie

Wow Dobby. I hope all works out for you all :hugs:

I had my 6 week postpartum appointment today. All looks good and all restrictions lifted. Sex does not sound appealing at all to me, and I figure it won't for a while. Looking forward to getting back to yoga and adding back in other exercise (plus jogging once it cools off a bit). I still have another 20lbs to lose, and I'd like to do it before the wedding we're attending in October.

As for activities, I want C to choose for herself and will be open to any and all interests. I enjoyed dance and gymnastics. My family is big on soccer (two cousins play pro), and tennis. I play(ed) piano and clarinet, and I'd love for C to play an instrument. I loved Girl Scouts, and would enjoy that for C too. Both DH and I love camping and hiking, so she'll be doing lots of that like it or not. I really hope she ends up loving the outdoors as much as us. I really want C to bake with me. I think that would be such a special bonding experience. Like I said though, I'm open to new experiences and I won't force anything. We just want her to be happy, healthy, and fulfilled.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks leson

20 lbs in less than two months?! That's a lot! Have you seen this baby yoga stuff?! We have a few mommy places around here that do it but I'm too broke to even think about trying lol. Also found a gym that does mommy and baby walks or jogs. But I'm too antisocial lol.

A better slept well tonight. It's 6pm and since midnight he has clocked in over 6 waking hours


----------



## second.time

Oh man, dobby, I'm so sorry. That sounds so stressful ... 

I'm trying to let my kids guide their own interests, but it's hard not to push them a little bit toward the things you like yourself. My older son is really interested in building and inventing, he's always been constructing elaborate things out of his blocks or toys or anything he can get his hands on, so I'd like to encourage that. One of my brothers is a civil engineer. There are a lot of scientists in my background too, so maybe that will pop up somehow. 

Neither of us are athletic or outdorsy at all, we're bigbookworms. If one of my boys is interested in sports I wouldn't even know what to do, but I'd support them, of course! A friend teases me that I'll probably end up with football players. I secretly would love it if they were drama nerds or art majors because that's more my style. Film-making, writing ... anything creative.


----------



## DobbyForever

True it's hard not to want kids to follow in your footsteps. I know what it's like to be pushed into something, track. My mom had always hoped I would dedicate myself to it and become an Olympian. Quite honestly, I am genetically built to dominate in that area. I was outrunning people who grew up training, and I grew up in an area that does produce olympians. But I just never loved it. So I wouldn't be inclined to push A go do things or keep doing things. I don't SO gets that lol. He really wants the kid to love hockey and bodybuilding and motorcycles like him.

Things on my end are stressful. My sub is a little incompetent and not even certified yet so that sucks. I'm chalking her not following my directions as overwhelmed. So on top of the SO drama, I have work drama. And like I'm bummed because A is 6 weeks on Friday which means I'm halfway through my leave :(. I'm so not ready to leave him,

In baby news, he has decided to say eff you mom 9pm is too late a bedtime and he pushed his bedtime up to 7:30. I was hoping it was a couple off nights, but nope. He is now down for the count at 7:30 and up at 12:30. So I'm curious to see how the rest of the night is. Usually it's two 3 hour shifts before his day cycle kicks in and he wakes every two hours. But 6am is still pretty light so I wonder if I'll get three 3 hour shifts. Wouldn't that be nice. And oh man the five hours felt great, I was so exhausted yesterday.


----------



## lesondemavie

I have seen those classes. Considering trying one, but I want to wait until C gets her first round of vaccinations. Also it is a bit far for my liking, so we'll see. The stroller work out classes are closer, but I'm not willing to pay the $95 initiation fee for something I can only do for 6 weeks until I go back to work. 20lbs is ambitious, but I figure with breastfeeding and working out it should come off pretty fast. I'm also not eating as much - no more donut cravings, and I'm eating healthier in general - no more morning sickness or acid reflux. I honestly thought I'd be down more already though, but I was really inactive during recovery. Just by adding morning walks in I've lost a few more lbs. It's far too hot to go out running right now, but I have an 8 week program on fitnessblender.com that I love. I'll be fine if I'm not down all 20...it's just a goal to keep me motivated.

C hardly slept at all yesterday. She wasn't really fussy, all smiles most of the time actually...but I really needed a nap. I think she maybe slept a total of 3 hours between 8 am and 8 pm. She rested a bit more than that, eyes half open, but that's it. How does a not even 6 week old do that? It seriously worried me. Tonight though, she gave us another 5 hour stretch of sleep. She's back down, her new arms only swaddle is working beautifully, and I'm wide awake. Don't get me wrong - The 5 hours is nice, but I really hope she naps more tomorrow. I know her little body and brain need the Zs.


----------



## Weebles

I've been back to work for a week now and it's been so hard! D pretty much does nothing but cry the entire time I'm gone. He brings her in so I can nurse her during my lunch which helps us both I think but I feel awful she's having such a hard time. I feel bad for hubby too, working all day and then screaming all evening. Breaks my heart. 

Nights have gotten better though.. Not because she's waking less but because I finally gave in and let her sleep the way she wants to sleep which is next to me. We are just going to take our bed frame apart for now and put the mattress on the floor so I won't have to worry about falls. 

I have a Tula carrier I've been itching to use but the newborn insert for it kind of sucks so that's back in the closet until she's a bigger baby. For now I've got some awesome narwhal fabric on the way for a fauxby. I should've gotten something sooner, I'm excited to use both my arms around the house.


----------



## Girly922

Sorry things are so sucky with SO Dobby! 

As for activities, we'll let the kids pick and choose. DD1 has been asking to start ballet so we'll get her in classes once the new school term starts. I just hope A is as outdoorsy as DD1, she'd live out in the garden if we'd let her. 
I'm starting baby massage with A next month after she's had her first immunisations, then hopefully baby yoga. I did both with dd1 and made some great friends through it. I currently go to the breastfeeding cafe every Wednesday, and have met some really friendly mums there too. 

We had another weigh in yesterday and A has surpassed her birth weight nicely. She is now 8lb 3oz, and the midwife has discharged us. She'll be weighed again next week and hopefully will continue to gain steadily now. She had a really fussy day Tuesday where she didn't nap at all throughout the day, and clusterfed for 7 hours straight. I felt so touched out, and my supply has gone into overdrive a bit since. I squirted her in the face twice yesterday :blush: I think it's safe to say she's got this feeding thing down now. 

Also, we had a little mini break over the bank holiday weekend. We went to see Will Smith perform as the Fresh Prince. It was incredible! A done so well with my Nan for the few hours we were at the show, and she was great during the long drive there and back. I fed her a lot while walking around the town centre, and had quite a few compliments about feeding in public which was nice as I know a lot of new mum's are apprehensive of feeding in public. 

As for weight loss, I have a minimum of 14lbs to lose, but closer to 20 I think. I know I won't lose it until I stop feeding though as I didn't last time.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, I had my 6 week appt and everything seems "normal". By that I mean the pain I'm having in the area where my stitches were is just cuz the skin is just kind of thin and tight, which is apparently the case for a lot of women. I was just told to put coconut oil on the area twice a day for the next few week until it doesn't hurt anymore. And the pain when I'm having a BM appears to be from a hemorrhoid. So, I was prescribed some foam (with a bit of a steroid in it) to help shrink it and told to have more fibre and water. 

So, except for a little 10 min feed at 4am, Alex slept for 9 hours last night. So awesome. It gave me the opportunity for a little "me time" and to get a few things done, including 2 pumping sessions that resulted in 4 fl oz total. The only thing I did different was put him in a swaddle wrap (cuz it was pretty chilly last night), so I think I'll make that a part of his bedtime routine.

Don't even get me started on weight loss. -.- I still have like 30lbs to lose to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight AND THEN I gotta lose another 30 after that. I really gotta get my s*** together both in terms of eating and getting some kind of daily exercise. Easier said than done though considering I'm pretty sure I'm a sugar/food addict. I'm literally eating Oreos as I type this. A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step, so I need to get off my ass, both literally and figuratively.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I went for my 6 week check up as well and the doctor gave me the green light to start working out and swimming again. I'm still a bit sore where I tore however she said it's pretty much healed and she couldn't even see where I tore as I only had three stitches. I still have to wait a couple of weeks for sex though which honestly I have no interest in and I feel bad for my DH add I know he wants it bad. I'm also expecting AF to come any day now.. I'm not looking forward to that. I've lost 22lbs and I'm 4lbs away from my pre-pregnancy weight. Most of it is that extra belly flab. Goal wise immediately I want to lose 20 more lbs but long term 100.. I'm ready to get this done as I want to Be healthy and being 250+lbs I am way to at risk for other issues which I want to avoid.. I.e. diabeties, hypertension , ECT...

I also have noticed I've gotten very anxious about SIDS.. P has been sleeping in a rock N play and even though the doctor was ok with that.. I'm too nervous about the incline and also her head getting flat so I'm trying to see if one of my friends will let me borrow their bassinet as I want to slowly transition her into her crib which I read you can't really do until around 3-4 months... I've been swaddling her and putting her into her crib but she hates her arms being swaddled and she doesn't sleep as well as she does in her RNP. The joys of being a parent right?!


----------



## DobbyForever

I was advised to have A on an incline because he spits up at night and it ends up in his nose. Sometimes it gets really bad and affects his breathing, but he doesn't always wake up or wake me up. So his pediatrician said I should put a wedge or pillow under his mattress to give him a slight incline to help keep the spot up out of his nose. I couldn't manage it lol so I just gave up on feeding him more. He's still only taking 2oz at s time.

He's having his two month check early as I need to cart him to a work event and I wanted his first round of vaccines done. So it's next week. He is definitely getting an odd shaped head because he will not let me put him on the other side. He just moves his head bsck immediately or cries r_r


----------



## Weebles

Gagrl, my DD has hated being swaddled from the get go, it's almost comical. As soon as she realizes that she can't freely move the grunting begins and then the struggle to break free which she always does. I figure the blanket becomes a hazard at that point. 

My post partum weight loss has plateaued.. I've got to make a real effort if I want to loose any more and it's so tough with a baby. I can't fit into any of my pre pregnancy clothes. :(

I had horrible hemmroids after ds too pretty. I guess that's one positive to having a csection. 

Is anyone having mil/grandmother issues? I'm probably being overly sensitive but mine purchased DD a doll house and I'm quite sad about it, it was something I was looking forward to getting her a few years down the road. Don't really know how to speak up without sounding ungrateful.


----------



## Catalyst

Im so sad that I havent been able to keep up. In the beginning there was the learning to get things done, feeding two etc. And then it was fussy baby mostly one of the twins but also both for a while. Thinga are going better, been exclusively breastfed for 1.5 month or more now and going well. Just couple of nights ago we wete trying new things and made a bottle and I pumped, just for 8 min or so and I got 150.ml from one boob so Im produsing well.
Dh ia back to work and I have been home alone with the twins and done well. Even last week while beeing sick with cold and a fever. Girls are doing well wake up 2x to drink during night (never on the same time) growing well, cooing, smiling, looking at their hands, scooting abit on theyr back and more.
This is bot super hard and same time so wonderful :) makes me both smile and sometimes cry of frustration and feeling of not doing a good job.
Hope all is well with you all. So sorry I missed the birth announcements and all ;(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Catalyst said:


> Im so sad that I havent been able to keep up. In the beginning there was the learning to get things done, feeding two etc. And then it was fussy baby mostly one of the twins but also both for a while. Thinga are going better, been exclusively breastfed for 1.5 month or more now and going well. Just couple of nights ago we wete trying new things and made a bottle and I pumped, just for 8 min or so and I got 150.ml from one boob so Im produsing well.
> Dh ia back to work and I have been home alone with the twins and done well. Even last week while beeing sick with cold and a fever. Girls are doing well wake up 2x to drink during night (never on the same time) growing well, cooing, smiling, looking at their hands, scooting abit on theyr back and more.
> This is bot super hard and same time so wonderful :) makes me both smile and sometimes cry of frustration and feeling of not doing a good job.
> Hope all is well with you all. So sorry I missed the birth announcements and all ;(

No apologies.. you've got twice the fun. Currently we are in Florida visiting my parents and I ended up calling the pediatrician yesterday because P is having some constipation issues. She is now on 1oz of pear juice twice a day on top of her food.. hoping this will help soften up her stool which was a constancy of a thick peanut butter and make her go more than once every other day... Other then that she is doing great. She isn't typically a fussy baby but has been the past two days because she's trying to poop.. I feel horrible!!! Sleep has been non existent the past two nights and I still can't complain because this is very rare but it's a pita...

My mother took me doing for my birthday (it was August 29) and I am back into my pre pregnancy size!!! I'm so excited about that and even though I have a bit more lose skin in the belly area, I feel pretty decent about myself.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Looks like we're all kinda busy with our LOs to post. lol. How is everyone doing?

Alex had a Dr's appt last week and he's now 9lbs 8oz and 22.5 in, which is basically what I was at birth (9lbs 7.5oz, 22 in). He'll be getting his first round of shots in 9 days. How time flies.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hey pretty, glad to hear Alex is doing so well. P gets her first shots on September 25. We are doing a modified vaccine schedule where she will only get the dtap and rhotovirus first and then two weeks later she will get her MMR, 2nd Hep B, and menegitis. I'm not ok with 5 vaccines at once.

Otherwise the pear juice is helping so much and P is doing much better with the constipation. She is also smiling every day and she loves her play mat. I was planning on crib training her this week but we are going out of town this coming weekend as we have an Amway business conference so I will wait until next week (she's been sleeping in the Rock N play). She's up to five and a half to six hours at night sleeping, eats and then goes right back to slerp for another three hours so we are almost there at a full night's sleep. I can't believe she will be 8 weeks on Friday!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Alex he's so cute. Yes time does fly. Hope his shots go well.

Gagrlinpitt, yes V is also sleeping in rock and play. I'm thinking to crib once sttn or 4 months. She only wakes once to feed in the night. Glad the pear juice is working. It's so difficult seeing your baby in pain tryimg to poop. We use reguline formula for V. It's doing the trick thankfully .

AFM, V will be 15 weeks tomorrow. I'm going back to work next week, but it should only be prn. I'm so blessed that TN allows 16 weeks maternity leave, now only if it was all paid hehe. Sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone. I hope all our babies are well.


----------



## Catalyst

Finally on my computer :) not the phone. Cant figure out how to post pics on the phone. 
Just wanted to share a pic of my girls :) taken yesterday, 12 weeks old! :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Does sound like Alex is doing well! And yes I think we're all just busy haha Kudos for getting the ball rolling

Gag that's interesting and clever. A got his and I was like poor kid. 3 shots and 1 orally. He calmed down as soon as I picked him up but his poor legs gave him grief for two days after. He slept it out instead of crying it out. Congrats on the nice sleep schedule. A sleeps wherever is convenient for me: grace napper, gracias bassinet, arm's reach bassinet, crib, sofa, bed lol just depends what I'm doing and where I am in the house lol

Fluek jealous I wish I had 15 instead of 12 but yeah unpaid so I probably couldn't anyway. I'm not even sure how this is going to work out for me financially... =\

Cat they are so cute!!!

Afm A has his vaccines early last Friday. Had another shit storm. He was 8lbs 12.5 oz and grew 3 inches. That was good news. He has anasaymetrical head from tortexolis and starts physical therapy next week. He has developed a reaction to something in his fortified milk so I am off diary and we had to switch to Alimentum. So far he is vomiting less and spitting up less, but he hates the taste. It also has way less calories and vitamins and minerals but pediatrician says no multivitamins until he is 6 months. It doesn't keep him full as long so he's only getting a 5 hour stretch then up every 75m to eat. I have to go to work tonight because back to school night and I was hoping to go to Costco but my stepdad forgot he has mediation so tough shits for me. I feel isolated and cries most of yesterday. I'm emotionally exhausted which translate to physical exhaustion. SO feels ignored and says he understands but that doesn't make him feel better. I keep worrying something else will be wrong with him. My supply is tanking after the pill. It had a few ok days but I'm only getting 16oz a day now and A eats 18-22. I can't pump more often because my nipples hurt too much even with getting a better fitting flange and liberal lanolin and breatmklk.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Such cute little girls, Cat.

Alex has been getting good stretches of sleep recently too, Gag. Last night, he slept from about 9:30pm to 3:30am. BD passed out around 9pm too, but I wasn't tired, so I made chili from scratch for his work lunches, played Candy Crush on FB, pumped (and got 4 fl oz in one go), crocheted, and watched TV til I was finally tired at 4am. I should probably be sleeping when Alex sleeps, but it's nice to have that time get stuff done. Plus, I have time to snooze during the day.

Hard to believe that some of you ladies will be back to work soon. I'm so thankful we get a year of somewhat paid mat and pat leave in Canada. I'm already looking at day cares though. It's gonna be expensive. : /

Here's my friend's son, Eli, and Alex from this past weekend. 23 days apart, but Eli's almost 2lbs heavier. lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC03259_edit.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Catalyst

I cant imagine going to work now like some of you girls are doing! With my boys I was about 11-11,5 months at home on payed leave, now I am geting different kind of pay and cant stretch it out like with the boys so I get paid 9 months. Might be home for bit longer than that do to my line of work.
I still feel they are so incredible small although they have grown and matured alot in these 12 weeks. And thinking about my boys milestones, skidding around at 5 months, puling and pushing them everywhere at 5,5, crawling soon after, sitting around same time, standing up at 7 month and so on. Feels like it is almost there and yet far away, but so mutch is going to happen in the next few weeks and I cant imagine not beeing at home and be there when it happens! I know now that we are lucky, although I have been feeling unlucky to get fewer months and lower pay than I did with the boys (it is due to the fact that I have been in University the past 5 years and not working).


----------



## Weebles

I've been back to work now for a few weeks and it's going pretty well, for me anyway. DH brings her in every day to nurse during my dinner break which is wonderful but DD is still having a hard time. She cries for me for hours. :(

She also doesn't sleep in long stretches. She was.. but going back to work messed that up as she started mostly refusing the bottle so now she basically cluster feeds every night from 1am-4am and I'm once again exhausted. I think I have one of those spirited babies! 

I love everyons pictures I just wish I could post one too but I can't upload the ones from my new phone. She looks just like my husband though, like exactly. Only time people say she looks like me is if they're joking. 

Dobby I'm a little worried. You've got such a great sense of humor but sound like you're going through a really tough time. Don't be afraid to talk to someone if you think it might be ppd. 

I'm still having mil issues. Worse now and it all started with having a baby. It's been causing me a lot of stress and I hope things settle soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty Weebles. The anxiety and depression are hard to manage this week. I unloaded on my friend and family. My mom is taking A on Saturday so SO and I can get some us time. Also asking if she can take him tomorrow so I can get me time. I'm having a hard time breathing when I pump because I can see I'm not producing.

I'm sorry things have only gotten worse with MIL :(. I see mine every other week and it's annoyingly exhausting because their family is so toxic

Sorry DD doesn't like you going to work :(. That's so sweet that DH brings her for dinner

I'm also sorry about the sleep. With all our formula switching A is waking up every 2 hours at night :( I get so tired from 4am to 10am but after that my body hits it's second wind. Just sucks because by the time he'll let me drink coffee it's too close to pumping or too late in the day


----------



## lesondemavie

So glad everyone is doing well for the most part. My little C is just so much fun. Today is the last day in her second leap. She blows bubbles and raspberries, and she even rolled her tongue the other day. Her fav toy is Barnabus the musical monkey, and she loves shadow puppets at night. She just started noticing her hands, she smiles in mirrors, and she's even enjoying tummy time. She also did her first night with just one night feeding this week. She's not consistent with it yet, but I can see her shifting. Oh she also fusses now when she's bored, but it sounds so fake, like she's playing with her voice - so cute! All this play is making daytime naps harder, but I think that will settle in time. 

I met with my boss and her baby girl and I'm all set to work one day a week from home. I'll be back mid-October, and I'm looking forward to it. I've been leaving C with DH and going to dinner with friends or yoga etc more. I always miss her sweet face, but I think it's good for me. I'm sure going back to work will be bittersweet, but she'll be with DH. I love taking care of C, but I will be back doing something else I also miss and love when away. I need both in my life.

Dobby - Unless specified otherwise by your ped (and sorry if I missed that earlier), I would just go ahead and drink that one cup of coffee while you pump. So little ends up in your milk and it takes 15 minutes to get there anyway, plus studies have shown that 2 even 3 cups of coffee do not affect baby's sleep (although larger scale studies need to be done). I've even discovered that 1 glass of beer or wine at a dinner with friends doesn't seem to affect it. I have those test strips, and the only time my milk tested positive when I got back home was after I shared a whiskey flight with a friend.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww A does none of those things. I feel like he doesn't play/interact with me. What's worse is he is most vocal when I leave him alone to shower. I try to tell myself that maybe he's trying to call me back in the room but idk. He doesn't smile either. So naturally I'm worried these are early signs of autism 

My pediatrician suggested drinking the coffee after the morning pumping session and that caffeine levels peak an hour after consumption. I'm not worried about affecting his sleep so much as I don't want him having any caffeine period. I'm not even a big caffeine drinker. I usually take a decaf or a water, I only have coffee when I'm too exhausted to function but have stuff to do.

It'll all work out


----------



## second.time

Dobby, plenty of babies don't smile until three months or older! And remember all of these things are guidelines. It's easy to know that intellectually and harder to actually keep it in mind. My older son would blow some milestones out of the water and then be way behind on others. It all evens out in the end. I'm sorry things have been stressful and I hope getting some time one-on-one helps.

Weebles, sorry about the MIL drama. We live far away from mine and that probably helps. We only get each other in small doses so there aren't many chances to fight, but when there IS tension, it's so hard. I hope things get better on that front. 

Congratulations on returning to work, lesonde! Sounds like you have a good balance in your parenting life.

My little A. is doing well. He was 12 lb. 12 oz. at his last visit, he's been rolling over, his head control is great now, he smiles and even does laugh-like coos sometimes. He slept through the night once, but I'm not expecting it to happen again. I'm grateful he's such a calm baby. It really helps, especially with an energetic older kid.

I still have about 5-7 pounds I'd like to lose. I lost like 80% of the weight pretty much right away and then plateaued. I'm fairly happy with the weight I am now but I'd like to lose these last few pounds, and I've been doing Ballet Beautiful workouts.


----------



## Weebles

Try not to worry about autism, babies just don't display symptoms of it, they simply can't being babies and all. :)

A might not be super smiley, they all have their own personalities. But A, he's so little still that it might just take more time too. D didn't start to really "wake up" until she was 10 weeks old and even now she has super sleepy days. 

I hope you can get some rest and time for yourself when your mother watches him for you. You sound so stressed but you're doing an amazing job. 

Lesonde, I don't know what a second leap is but it sounds like C is doing fantastic. D fusses too in that "fake" way, when she's on her mat and wants some interaction while she kicks. It's adorable. Shes far more focused on kicking right now than anything with her hands. She kicks me when she's getting changed and smiles about it. Aww. And she loves to practice standing. She gets this determined look on her face. I thought I was against them but I might have to get her one of those jumper things you hang for them to bounce in. She's a high needs spirited baby but oh so wonderful too. I just love her so very much.

I stood up for myself with mil and she hasn't spoken to us since. I feel a little bad but I can move on.

My weight loss has plateud as well second although I've got 10-15 left to loose. It might have to wait until I'm no longer nursing. I just get so very hungry.


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby - Whatever is less stress for you is the way to go. I've gone back to my one cup in the am. I used to try to time it, but I'm still feeding on demand and some days baby girl is just extra hungry. Knowing that so little makes it in there, it doesn't affect baby, and they even give much higher doses to premies gave me the peace of mind to let that one go.

I also wouldn't stress about autism yet. Boys on average tend to hit these sorts or milestones later, and C was born nearly two weeks late so she's hitting everything early (but on time per her due date). Your ped will help you track everything, but remember every baby is different. My best friend's boy was "late" with everything and her ped totally stressed her out. He wasn't clapping on time for example, so I asked my friend if she sang songs and clapped with him. The answer was no. She started clapping more and he was doing it in no time. No cognitive delays whatsoever. He just needed some time and practice.

Second - I'll be back in about a month. Looking forward to it :). The laugh-like coos and squeals are the best.

Weebles - The second leap is the second period of rapid brain development. It's when they can perceive and learn more about the world. C is such a strong kicker too, and she really presses her feet into the ground when we hold her in a standing position. She's kicking in more of a pattern lately, and she kicks and holds her legs up in frog position for diaper changes. Makes getting that diaper on so hard! She's a self-soother constantly trying to suck on her left fist and thumb, so her hand is very important to her and she's getting so much more control. Glad you can move past your issue with your MIL. 

Speaking of I forgot to mention my not so happy event. My sister came to visit last week. She was so helpful, but one day she drank an entire six pack of beer from 1 pm to 8 pm all by herself. I tried to bring up my concern and it turned into a huge fight. Then she told me she was running out of her meds (she's bipolar) and I tried to get her help but she refused to go to the clinic nearby so that also turned into a huge fight. It all ended with her cussing me out screaming that I was kicking out "the help" even though I repeatedly said please stay so we can resolve this. She thinks she can treat herself and that just scares me. Anyway I was able to get her on the phone and resolve the argument, but I just still feel awful about losing my own temper and worried about her and the path she is currently on. Trying to find a way to accept what she does is outcof my control and let it go...but it's hard esp thinking about the future and what boundaries I will need to set regarding her interactions with and around little C.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Lesson that's awesome!! P is doing basically the same thing... Raspberries, kicking, smiling, cooing... It's adorable. 

Dobby I agree with Leson.. a lot of times boys tend to be a bit behind... Just keep doing what you're doing 
. He'll come around. 

Afm, we had to put my almost 20 year old cat to sleep last night and it was horrible... I hadn't really stopped crying and had a horrible panic attack last night.. I feel like such a monster.


----------



## thexfadingpat

I always read your guys posts, but don't post myself because I never really did much from the start. But I'm starting to feel like a bit of a creeper. So I'll try to post every so often now.

Dobby- Every baby is so different when it comes to learning and milestones. Try not to worry. My guy is almost 3 months and so far just smiles and coos. Doesn't even try to laugh, roll, barely lifts his head (he can but is just very lazy). Once he does start doing more you'll be wishing that he would slow down. :)

Gag- I'm so sorry about your cat. We just has to put down our 16 year old cat 2 weeks ago. It's always so hard. But if they were sick or in pain, its the right thing to do so that they don't suffer.


----------



## lesondemavie

My heart goes out to you gag. We had to put down our 8 yo cat last December due to chylothorax, and we just found out that her sister (now 9) has cancerous mast cell tumors. I feel like our vet must think we're monsters. Hoping we have a long time before it takes her. On top of that my 12 yo cat was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and they felt a lump on her spleen. Taking lots of photos so C can look back since she probably won't remember her first little fursisters


----------



## DobbyForever

Second ooo ballet beautiful sounds fun! Congrats on the awesome weigh in and good to hear things are going well :)

Lesson bigs hugs. I'm sorry you two fought but happy you were the bigger person and called to work it out. It is hard. We have bipolar, depression, and anxiety in my family so I get it. You want to separate yourself emotionally but it's family. It's hard. I just tell myself that people can only be helped when they want it, and right now sounds like she doesn't unfortunately. I hope that changes and you don&5 have to set up boundaries, but if you do know that it's ok.

Gag I'm so sorry! I put my kitty down a few years ago and I was the same way. I only stopped crying when the vet sent me a card saying how over the years she could tell how much I loved her and I made the right choice for her and that the clinic donated money to the UC Davis vet school under my cat's name. Maybe doing something nice like planting something in memory of your kitty will help channel that energy into something positive? You did the right thing and I wish I could give you a big hug

Fading lol you are not a creeper

Thank you all for the support. It really means a lot and helps a lot. I'm feeling ok today. Especially after my last pumping session got my usual 6oz instead of 3-4. His red anus is much less red since I switched to pro sensitive. So I'm in better spirits today


----------



## Weebles

Ahh fading, glad you said hello! 

Gagrl, I'm so sorry about your kitty. :( 

Dobby, I must have missed that your guy has a red bum.. I had to start using "Water Wipes" for DD, even the sensitive ones were too much for her. In fact since we switched we don't have to use any ointment at all. They've got them at target and Amazon. It might help if he's still got sensitive skin.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I might not have said. I think it was a lactose sensitivity. I cut out diary and it's been one week on new formula (first alimentum now pro sensitive). The pediatrician said the red anus coupled with his violent and frequent spit ups were likely a reaction to something in his diet. And I read a lot of babies stop handling neosure well around 6/7 weeks. I've been using water wipes from day one because Kaiser was very no fragrances, no creams, no ointments the first six weeks. So it was water wipes, newborn vasoline for his penis, and desitin if his cheeks got red. But the top off was the diaper rash cream not helping around his anus/the spit up.

So apparently he does talk and smile just not with me. My mom can get him to talk and smile on demand. Like what. WHAT she sees him like once a week. Baby whisperer. She also got him to eat 4 oz without vomiting! He eats 2.5 with me and puke city :insert eye roll:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Yeah I might not have said. I think it was a lactose sensitivity. I cut out diary and it's been one week on new formula (first alimentum now pro sensitive). The pediatrician said the red anus coupled with his violent and frequent spit ups were likely a reaction to something in his diet. And I read a lot of babies stop handling neosure well around 6/7 weeks. I've been using water wipes from day one because Kaiser was very no fragrances, no creams, no ointments the first six weeks. So it was water wipes, newborn vasoline for his penis, and desitin if his cheeks got red. But the top off was the diaper rash cream not helping around his anus/the spit up.
> 
> So apparently he does talk and smile just not with me. My mom can get him to talk and smile on demand. Like what. WHAT she sees him like once a week. Baby whisperer. She also got him to eat 4 oz without vomiting! He eats 2.5 with me and puke city :insert eye roll:

It's always a bit disheartening when someone else can do something you can't.. one of my best friends can get P to smile in like two seconds and my DH has been trying so hard and she only smiled for him the first time a few days ago. I felt so bad for him because she would smile for me all day but wouldn't fit him when he got home from work... Thankfully now she is smiling more for him but I felt really bad when she wouldn't...


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah that's rough. SO only gets to hold A a little bit each day because of how his work schedule is (he leaves as A settles and sleeps in the am then comes home right at bedtime). He's practically a stranger :(. I'm glad P is starting to smile for your hubby :). It's really a shame how our maternity and paternity leave us set up

Yeah to top things off she didn't even use the right swaddle and he still slept 8.5 hours! Like seriously gg I give up lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Also I'm almost to my prepreggo weight and I was trying on clothes. I still have a muffin top with a side of love rolls  like why is my body storing so much fat?! Ok I know why (assuming it's a bfing thing) but unamused. Especially with this whole my motorcycle jacket doesn't fit drama


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Also I'm almost to my prepreggo weight and I was trying on clothes. I still have a muffin top with a side of love rolls  like why is my body storing so much fat?! Ok I know why (assuming it's a bfing thing) but unamused. Especially with this whole my motorcycle jacket doesn't fit drama

I'm about five pounds away from my pre pregnancy weight as well and I also have more of a muffin top then I did before.. kind of annoying but I'm really trying to watch what I eat and workout more which hasn't been easy as my MIL who was so excited to watch P before she was born is very busy now and doesn't have much time to watch her now... And DH works during the day and goes to the gym four days a week after work as he is trying to lose weight as well.. hopefully once P is a bit more awake during the day I'll be able to go for walks during the day...


----------



## Girly922

I'm trying to keep up but never seem to find the time to post. Life is manic with 2! 
I've definitely found the transition from 1-2 harder than 0-1, not being able to sleep when A sleeps but DD1 needs me, and A waking for feeds two hourly through this wonder week is leaving me beyond exhausted! 
DH has gone back to work and as he works away mon-fri, it's been hard getting into a new routine without him here. DD1 is back at nursery 2 days a week though so that's something. Although I'm currently viewing schools for her as she starts full time school next September, and childcare options for A for when I go back to work in May. 

I'm sorry things aren't easy Dobby. I honestly wouldn't worry about the smiling. A will still only smile on her terms, although in the last 2 days this is becoming more often. She's just quite serious. 

I'm glad everyone else is doing well. 

It's our first wedding anniversary tomorrow so we're away for the weekend with the kids. I've managed to master feeding in the sling so will be able to run around with DD1 while A nurses which is a big help as A still wants to feed a lot! Bad news is I'm coming down with a cold and have lost my voice :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry Gag! Can you guys split the time and you go two days and him two? Or he goes first then you? I'm not working out so that's shame on me. I'm hoping to start when A is in daycare. My job, the gym, and his daycare are all on the same street which are all less than ten mins from my house. I just have zero motivation.

Girly ditto on things not being easy. Hang in there. It'll be better, as you know from DD. I wish I had some sage advice but I don't. You're a rockstar.

I'm so sorry about your col and voice! I hope that doesn't stop you from enjoying your weekend away. Happy anniversary!

I guess the smile thing worries me most because we do have personality disorders on SO's side, and he looks so much like SO. But also I'm so tired I don't always smile or talk or play enough with him. SO commented a couple weeks back I have gone from resting nice face to resting b* face. Even when I do it's so hard to be animated like my mom. I just don't have the energy. She offered to take A tonight so I could sleep and I have no idea why I didn't take her up on it. Thankfully he is sleeping really well. I'm just not sleeping well lol.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Jeez, so much to catch up on with you ladies. So, I'll just say I'm sure we're all doing the best we can and I hope those of us having issues (whatever they may be), will have them resolved ASAP. :)

In terms of smiling/milestones, Alex will smile a bit here and there. Same with cooing, but we haven't really found a specific thing that will get the same response everytime. His neck and leg muscles are getting stronger, but he doesn't get much laying down time to work on rolling over. Everything in due time, I guess.

My weight seems to have plateaued too, but I'm really not doing much in the way of exercise. And I haven't lost as much as you ladies. -.-

So, it seems as though Alex has been dealing with a blocked tear duct today. We haven't been to the Dr to confirm this, but based on his symptoms and a Google search, it seems to fit. He already has an appt scheduled for Wed to get his first shots, so I'll mention it then, unless it seems to be bothering him before then. But right now, he seems unaware and not fussy.

Omg, sometimes, I dunno how he sleeps through BD's sleep apnea snoring. I realize he has almost no control over it, but it can get so loud and annoying, I wanna force him outta bed. He's laying beside me right now, going at full volume. It usually doesn't affect my ability to fall and stay asleep, but God damn!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww sorry to hear about the tear duct but I'm glad it's not causing him discomfort. sorry about the snoring! My only guess is that if it didn't keep you up before then it might be your inner worry it'll wake up Alex so you can't sleep. I get that sometimes. I can't sleep if I'm worry A night he woken up by something/wake up.

Afm on power pump day three and emailed his doctor. If I give him just formula he vomits so =\. I don't want to do anything herbal given how much tummy trouble we have had lately. Trying to figure how to get him to latch a few times a day without overfeeding him or taking away from his fortified milk diet. But he just suddenly wants 3oz every feeding and I'm not pumping enough to keep up

We also graduated to arms free swaddling. Second night and he doesn't seem phased by it. Takes a few extra minutes to fall asleep as he tries to find a spot for his arms but other than that no issues :)

He gets 5-10m of tummy time 2-4x a day and kid does not roll over so oh well it'll happen when it happens. I have to keep reminding myself I took him to his shots early and he isn't even 2 months yet lol


----------



## second.time

Pretty, I'm sure you've read about this, but have you tried the massage in the corner of the eye? My guy had a blocked tear duct and that really helped ...

Dobby, I also worry about engaging enough with my baby. It is hard to keep up that excitement and energy when you're drained. I try to make a point to smile/talk to him with undivided attention at intervals so I don't have this constant pressure. Otherwise I'm distracted and guilty all the time.

Not sure about you but I'm an introvert and having to be "on" all the time for my kids does make me tired sometimes. I try to take time alone when I can, it's a lifesaver.

Girly, the transition is hard. I keep thinking we're doing OK but DH is pretty drained and frustrated by the time crunch. Having your older DD out of the house will help, I think things have been easier for us since my older kid started pre-K. But it is rough. I hope things feel easier soon.

I also have more of a muffin top than before! With my oldest my stomach went back to being pretty flat ... I never had washboard abs, but pretty flat. Now I find I have this excess skin even though I've lost so much weight. It doesn't bother me too much but I'm surprised ... funny how your body changes shape.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

second - I was doing the tear duct massaging. Sorry, forgot to mention that. He seems pretty much back to normal today. I'll still mention it at his appt though. However, there's a chance that it was an allergic reaction to MIL's 2 dogs cuz we spent the weekend there. We'll see though.

Dobby - Oh, BD wasn't keeping me up. He just fell asleep before I did. But the snoring can be really annoying at times. lol. However, I'm also annoyed that he won't go get a sleep study done to confirm that that's actually what he has. He says he doesn't wanna be told to lose weight or that he needs a CPAP machine. And I keep telling him having an actual diagnosis will be helpful, and just cuz they may recommend those things, he doesn't have to do them. He's always complaining about how tired he is and I'm like "Ya, cuz every night your body is doing everything it can to keep you alive and breathing." He's a dad now. He needs to get it together cuz I don't wanna wake up next to a corpse one morning. Sorry if that's harsh, but it's also kinda true. Friggen men. -.-


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah you're right just cuz they suggest it doesn't mean he has to do it. I'm with you on the dad thing but with motorcycles. We went riding on Saturday and he got baited into a pudding contest (no contest really the guy was on a touring and us in a sport) but SO hit 105 at night and as soon as we got off the bike I was like dumbass we have a kid you can't pull crap like that esp with us both on the bike. Granted we have signals so if he was weaving through traffic then I would have signaled to slow it down

Glad Alex is doing better today. Hope it's not an allergy or at least a mild one

Second I'm glad you find some you time :). It is rough!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Quick update..

P had her two month appointment yesterday.. we ended up going in because one of get big toes looked infected and they said it was probably just a hang nail so we got ointment for it.

She also got her first two shots; the rhotovirus and the dtap/ hep B/ and polio vaccine. So far she's done great, just a bit more sleepier then normal. 

She is now 10lbs 4.5oz and 23 inches long. They said she dropped to 28% in her weight and said we need to feed her more but her height is 78%. The doctor says she is really strong and is already pushing up when on her tummy which the doctor said most kids don't do that until 4 months so she said don't be surprised if she is crawling by Christmas!!!! She said the little flat spot on the back of her head will fix itself as long as I do more tummy time with her and there was no flatness on either side. I was told were doing a great job with her and they will see us back in the end of October for he other shots!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awesome! Sorry about the nail. Hopefully the ointment works right away! 10lbs 4 sounds like a dream for me. I'm having him weighed on Thursday (2 months) and I would loooove him to be 10lbs, but realistically I'm expecting 9lbs 5 to 10oz, especially since I had to change his formula off neosure =\. Congrats on potentially crawling!!! I'm thinking I might get A a new tummy time mat. The one I have is too thick and soft. He did push himself totally arms extended this morning and help it for a bit. I was so impressed. We start PT today and we started using a memory form pillow a few days ago so fxed no helmet in two months. Sorry that turned into all about me lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Pt visit went well. His stiff neck and flat head are mild and becauseche is so young so is totally optimistic it can all be corrected without a helmet down the line. Had him weighed and he's now 9lbs 11.4oz! I'm really happy with that


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good to hear things went well, Gag.

Alex had his 2 month appt today. According to the Dr, he only grew like half a centimetre, but he's now weighing 10lbs 2oz. :) He also got his shots. They made him pretty sleepy, so he spent most of the afternoon snoozing.

Still hard to believe it's already been 2 months.


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously it's crazy how fast the time goes and how quickly they grow.


----------



## Catalyst

My girls were born so small, mostly Sólveig. They had their 3month check today and their first shots (thry get them at 3 month in Iceland not 2month). 
Sólveig is now 23.4 in and 11lbs 10.96oz and Herdís 24.4in and 12lbs 14.54oz
They hate tummytime so I havent done that much. Will try harder from now on. They say they are doing well tho and are strong.


----------



## lesondemavie

Had C's 2 month today: 22.5 inches and 11lbs. Weight gain slowed, height sped up, but regardless growth is looking great so far. My milk supply seems to have settled as well. I don't gag her nearly as much. She turned bright red and screamed with her shots. Settled now. Preparing for a sleepy day, and hoping I don't have to deal with a fever.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cat that's awesome that they are growing well! Sorry they hate tummy time. I thought A was killing it (he'll tolerate a session for 5-10m and do three sessions a day), but his PT basically cool storied me and said do more. She said by 4 months the only time she wants him on his back is when he is asleep  btw I looooove their names

Lesson fxed no fever! Crazy how they just skeep lol I was nervous because my friend's kid cried and comfort nurses for 48 hours and barely slept so I was expecting hell. I think 11lbs is great for 2 months :)


----------



## Catalyst

They have been fussy and felt warm. Gave them some paracetamol supp and they are sleeping now. Going to bed, hope the night aint to bad. Wake usualy 2x for both to nurse so 4x total each night.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry they are warm and fussy :(. Hope the medicine works and y'all get some sleep

A can roll off my tummy consistently. He still can't roll over on the floor but he got close a few times.


----------



## lesondemavie

C is a bit warm tonight too. No fuss though. Just sleepy and comfort nursing. Only going to give meds if her temp gets too high or she can't settle. Otherwise taking it as a good sign that her body is building a strong immunity.


----------



## DobbyForever

I got s* on today :rofl: it was my own carelessness lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I started my period yesterday and this has been the worst period of my life. The cramps are horrible...


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry :(. I had a "period" when I started my mini pill but I don't think my body was quite ready to start those again because I had zero cramping and easy bleeds for a few days. I hope you feel better!


----------



## DobbyForever

A rolled over during tummy time! Yay! Pretty sure he's over 10lbs now too based on my home scale he was 10lbs 3oz yesterday


----------



## Weebles

Yay for rolling over! D hasn't yet but is super close. It's so exciting. :)

She is finally settling down and not crying for hours on end while I'm at work. Happy for her and DH about that. 

Anyone else feeling broody? I sure am but no period yet for me.


----------



## lesondemavie

Hooray A! C is trying. Her head is just so big :haha:

Yay for settling weebles! DH is getting super overwhelmed thinking about that transition already. I tell him it will be an adjustment but we'll figure it out and she'll eventually settle. Three weeks to go and counting!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol nope I am opposite of broody. Shop is clooosed I've been avoiding SO's advances because I was due to ovulate this last week and I was literally having nightmares we got pregnant 

Weebles so glad she's getting used to it! I'm debating tossing A head in T daycare or doing a couple half days then three full days before I go to work

I wasn't expecting the roll. He has been rolling off me but on the floor he was struggling. Couldn't even get on his side then just out of nowhere he was up and over! He hasn't done it again since but I'm hoping he'll do it again later when he's less tired. I'm just thrilled because the PT said torticollis can affect milestones when it gets bad so I like to see this as his condition improving


----------



## second.time

Sorry about the cramping, gag. I found that my periods got much easier and more painless after giving birth. I had debilitating cramps when I was young though. Maybe these cramps are just because it's your first period and things will get easier and less painful? 

I felt broody for a few weeks after having the baby, but we're committed to only having two kids, so I'm trying to just enjoy A.'s babyhood and look to the future. 

Dobby, congratulations on the rolling! That's wonderful.

A. is getting REALLY mobile. I put him in his podster pillow and he kicks out almost immediately. He uses a combo of back-arching and kicking to propel himself around on his back, it's crazy. I can't trust him in one spot anymore! I've tried to get better at tummy time so he can get used to crawling. He's also started laughing now. But on the down side, he's NOT happy about not being held, he loves being with someone constantly, and that gets a little tiring. Some days I really long for free hands. Just trying to enjoy the tough times because he's my last.


----------



## amotherslove

Hi! I'm due June 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats! But we were due 6/17 not 6/18. You're welcome to hang but we've all given birth :). How crazy though because that means we were all newly pregnant a year ago!

Second I'm glad you are at peace. I teeter because we may or may not have a second. So I'm just living in the now and doing everything no regrets just in case

Yeah we do a lot of tummy time because pt wants him on his back as much as possible. She said by 4 months she wants him on his tummy any time he's not sleeping. Right now he tolerates it for 10m but he spits up if I don't wait 45m after a meal so we only do it 3-5x a day if we're lucky


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry about your cramps, Gag. I haven't gotten a period since I stopped bleeding post birth, but that's fine by me for now. lol

Congrats on the roll over, Dobby. Alex isn't a huge fan of tummy time, but he'll sometimes tolerate it for up to 5 mins, if I'm lucky. I guess I just gotta keep at it and be ready to comfort him with a boob when he gets upset. lol

I think if you looked up "broody" in the dictionary, there'd be a pic of me. lol. For years, before I got pregnant, I had always said I'd like 3-5 kids. Everyone always told me "ha, just wait til you have one". Well, I now have one and I'd totally do it again. Now, I understand caring for 1 baby is different when you also have 1 or more older kids to care for too, but when it comes to being pregnant and delivering again, I'd do it in a heartbeat for more.

I've actually already had 2 baby dreams; one where BD and I were possibly gonna adopt some orphan baby who looked just like Alex and one where I gave birth to another boy. I told BD about both dreams (at separate times) and he gave me this wide-eyed, scared/"are you crazy?" look. And my mom has told me she's scared I'll get pregnant again too. So, perhaps we'll wait before having another. I'd love to get pregnant while on mat leave though. I'd just need to make sure to be back at work for at least 13 weeks before I deliver again and then there's another year of government cheques and not having to worry about paying for daycare. I realize this is dumb and makes me sound like some stupid baby crazy teenager, I just don't wanna be having babies when I'm much older. I'll be 30 in less than 7 months.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I don't think that sounds dumb or crazy at all. Especially if you only have to go back to work for 13w to reap the benefits.

Yeah I started tummy time at 2 weeks for 30s 3-5x a day. Then by 1 month he could tolerate 3-5m. One day I just decided to let him go until he cries instead of timing and he went to 10m. So now I just let him tell me when he is done. It's never less than 5 and never more than 15. Just depends on his mood.

Tired of pumping 3 hours a day so I'm officially on 3600mg of fenugreek, 2 cups of mother's milk, oatmeal, and almonds. A Kelly mom article said she got herself up from 24 to 35oz a day, and I'm at 22-23 (pumping 3 hours a day) with a kid who eats 24oz.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty first off I don't blame you.. This period sucks but supposedly they should get better after this one.. I also think that's awesome that you're already ready for another.. I'm 33 and I'm not sure I want another and if I do it won't be for at least another year and a half earliest. 

Dobby I'm jealous.. P only does about five minutes or so of tummy time before she starts whining and I still let her go until she full on cries. 

Speaking of P, im thinking she's going through a growth spurt as she is wanting to eat every hour or two and only drinks 2-2.5 oz the last two days and before that she was up to 4-5oz every 2.5-3.5 hours... She only slept a four hour stint tonight and she was up to six-eight hours at a time before.. So I'm assuming she's growing. If this lasts longer than a week I'll call her pediatrician.


----------



## lesondemavie

C is doing the same thing gag. They do go through a big growth spurt right around 2 months not to mention a big mental leap and their first shots. It's a lot all at once. I'm just doing what I can to get her through it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww yeah A just suddenly overnight went from 2oz to 3oz and from 18-20oz a day to 22-24. It was crazy. The nice thing is now from 7 to 7 he is only up twice (1:30 and 6), whereas before he would be up anywhere from 4-5x.

And careful what you wish for him tolerating tummy time is from painful gas (so he loves that it helps him fart and burp lol) and the torticollis/PT telling me to keep him on his belly as much as humanly possible. I think 5ms is the norm for two months according to my google searches.

And for what it's worth he has been nowhere near rolling over again so Idk what was in his fruity pebbles that morning lol


----------



## Catalyst

So Herdís is realy geting good at grabing things and has started trying to put it in her mouth. Sólveig too but is not as good at it. Herdís managed ro turn from tummy to back.maby month ago dor few times ut never since and Im not sure if Sólveig has. They both get to their sides if they want (Sólveig more than Herdís) and both scoot sround on their back and sometimes almost full circle. For almost a week Sólveig has turned from back to tummh and then gets annoied and we have to help her back for her to turn right away again haha. Also Sólveig does crunches like she is trying to sit up just by using her abs haha funny but amazibg hiw high she can lift herself.
Looking forward to next months developments :)


----------



## DobbyForever

That's awesome! Congrats! I have to keep reminding myself A is a month behind lol. But that's so awesome how they're progressing!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby P hasn't even tried to roll over yet... So don't feel bad


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah honestly at this point I just think it was a fluke :rofl: cuz he can't figure it out anymore buahaha 

These people are totes flirting and talking about murses in the medical records office lmfao

I should have just emailed this form but ain't nobody got a scanner at home except real adults like my parents haha


----------



## DobbyForever

:happydance: A has more than doubled his birth weight :). He's 10lbs 9oz!


----------



## Catalyst

That is awsome Dobby :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so excited. We might get to stop doing the fortified milk at his 4m check if he keeps going like this. He's also now 22", up 4". I'm glad his weight and height percentiles are going up together (7%). Even if we just went down to not high cal fortification I'd be happy


----------



## second.time

Wonderful, dobby, congrats! 

Catalyst, so wonderful your little twins are doing so well. 

Have any of you noticed your baby's eyes starting to change color? My older DS is a blue-eyed redhead so his eyes haven't changed color at all. Now this little guy is getting brown splotches in his blue eyes! It's really cool to see, but I had no idea eyes changed color that early. 

He's still pretty physical, rolling all over the place and working on pushing up on his legs during tummy time. My older DS isn't really athletic at all. He's tall but he's like a clumsy little giraffe. He'll trip and fall walking across a flat floor. I have a brother who's on the shorter side and very athletic and I've decided maybe this baby will take after him (but seriously, I know it's waaaaaay too early to tell anything like that).


----------



## DobbyForever

Yup :). A's eyes had brown spots a few weeks ago. Now the veeeerrrry outer rim is the only blue left. I enjoyed his blue eyes but I knew they'd turn brown as SO is brown (potentially recessive carrier) and I'm brown (no chance of a recessive gene). But yeah I was shocked they turned so early. Definitely fun to watch.

Awww that's cool he reminds you of your brother :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Second itll be interesting to see how his personality develops.

Dobby, Ps eyes are blue and they keep getting lighter. Both DH and I have blue eyes so I'm hoping hers stays that way. 

I unfortunately think P is dealing with silent reflux. The last two days it's been a hassle to try and get her to eat more than 2oz a feeding and she seems to give a sour face, arch her back, and coughs during her feedings. I got zantac for her before when she had regular reflux but this only started two days ago. I need to get her redosed as she gained weight since then but tonight I went ahead and gave her her old dose to try and see if that will help at all. I hate seeing her chew on her hands but refuse to drink more than 2oz because she is in pain. Unfortunately I deal with bad acid reflux as well so I can totally relate to her...


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag I would think if you both have blue they should stay blue. Very rarely does it happen that they turn brown. But it does. This is a popular museum in my town explaining the genetics behind brown eyed kids of blue eyed parents. https://genetics.thetech.org/how-blue-eyed-parents-can-have-brown-eyed-children

I'm so sorry the reflux is back :(. Wish I had some advice. A is somuvh better now that I stopped eating dairy and switched to pro sensitive to fortify.

Is anybody else bottle feeding? I'm wondering if I should try to get A to eat 4oz but I hate when he vomits from overeating/pumping is so frustrating I hate wasting milk


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Here's hoping P's reflux goes away soon, Gag. Sorry to hear she's in pain. : (

Dobby - Last month, Alex spit up almost all of two 3+oz bottles. They were both while he was in his car seat, in a moving car though. After that, I would only give him 2 oz at a time. I'm now back up to giving him 3oz, but I make sure he's not moved around too much to make sure it's kept down. Probably best to feed smaller bottles a little more often if it means he'll keep it down.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks! It's so weird because with me he'll only want/stomach 4 but with my mom he eats 4oz at bedtime and then sleeps better (he always sleeps 8-9 hours when I stay at her house). And of course all the info I find about how much each feeding/how much a day is strictly bfing or strictly ff nothing about fortified feeding


----------



## lesondemavie

Ugh C is such a snacker! She only eats 1-1.5 ounces at a time from a bottle. I get about that when I pump in the time that she's on a boob (5-7 minutes), sometimes a bit more and they say she's more efficient than the pump so maybe she gets closer to 2 oz from me in that time. If I try to get her to latch longer or take the other side she just plays or fusses, but she wants to eat every 90 minutes which makes EASY impossible. I guess her little cousin was the same, so I'm just accepting it and letting it be. She's gaining weight well, so no need to stress. I'll offer but not push it. Her naps stink (30 minutes on average), but she's only waking once at night and giving me long stretches.

I have blue eyes and DH has hazel, so it's about 50/50 either way. C's eyes haven't really changed much. They look both blue and hazel all at once. I keep trying to guess what they'll be, but I really have no clue. Her hair is getting lighter and almost looks reddish when the light hits it. I think she has my hair. The mix of brown and blond can look auburn at times. She for sure has my big lower lip (great for pouting and trembling when unhappy :haha:) and my ears, but DH's eye shape and chin and nose. Such a mix! 

C's aunt (DH's sister) and 1 yo cousin are visiting for the first time, and her cousin keeps on giving C kisses - so cute! She's meeting DH's paternal extended family this upcoming weekend (first road trip/wedding). She'll meet his maternal extended family at thanksgiving, and then the rest of my immediate family at xmas. She won't meet my extended families until next year some time when we visit for weddings. I'm so glad we live a bit far from my in-laws. Short infrequent visits are nice. My poor DH has to deal with my parents driving up the 1.5 hours almost every weekend. Trying to take advantage and have them babysit so DH and I get in some date nights/relaxation.


----------



## Weebles

Ds eyes are blue and have pretty much stayed the same since she was born. But we were expecting blue eyes as both DH and I have them. 

I'm really curious about her hair color though! I usually see babies born with black/very dark brown hair but D's is blonde and light brown. But mostly bald, heh. I keep telling DH I think it's got a reddish tint but that doesn't run in either of our families. He just rolls his eyes and said we will know when it grows. No fun speculating with him!

She just had her 4 month check up. 11 lbs and 9 oz, 24 inches. She's staying around 25th percentiles but I don't know if her dr is still used the adjusted charts or not. She cried for the first time today too when she got her shots. Well, not that she hasn't cried before but she actually had little tears streaming down her face, I feel so bad seeing her like that.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

In terms of eye colour, Alex has blue eyes. The were kinda slate when he was born, but now they're pretty blue. And his hair is a light/medium brown, but has golden hues in sunlight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww I love how everyone can pick out their feature's versus dad's. Genetics are so fun. My brother is studying it at school plus molecular biology.

Weebles sorry for the crying. I know what you mean though it stinks watching them cry. A has mild thrush. She is only treating it because I let him latch and now I have it r_r. But the medicine makes him puke hard which makes him cry hard and it's so heart wrenching. I emailed the Dr because a- it breaks my heart and b- I can't do tummy time

There's a giant moth down here and I am terrified of moths =\. I'm thinking of buying a twin bed to put in the nursery instead of sleeping downstairs. It won't help SO sleep but I might as well get A in his crib and me on something more comfortable plus it's free up space in the living room


----------



## lesondemavie

Any EBF mamas have their periods return yet? I think I may have O'd last week. I had a few days of fertile CM and a higher libido followed by a few days of pink spotting. If I did, AF should read her ugly head this weekend or early next week :brat:


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm exclusively pumping? Idk how to class it lol I pump all effing day then fortify it. But I'm on the mini pill so I had a period (I think) after ten days on it. So I should be due for another one any day now. Did not miss AF lol


----------



## Weebles

Haha Dobby, none of Ds features are mine. I imagine strangers who see the three of us out and about wonder to themselves if I'm the mother. 

Leson, I'm still waiting for af. I had some spotting around 8 weeks post partum and thought for sure I'd get af or at least something the following month... Nope, nada. And I want to start trying.. Well, NTNP but for me that is basically trying.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol me too! He has my nose and as he fattens up he looks more Asian. But I look more black than Asian so sometimes people look at me like I'm the nanny r_r. Same thing happened to my mom. Her kids came out supppper white but she's Thai so literally people treated her like their nanny. Sorry if my lack of pc ethnic names bothered anybody

Weebles that's exciting you're ntnp once af comes!


----------



## Girly922

A looks just like DH, as did dd1 as a baby. Dd1 now looks just like I did at her age. We've even put photos of us side by side and some of my own family can't pick out which one was me and which is her. 
The main resemblance I see though is that A looks exactly like dd1 at this age. 

Also, AF :growlmad: I'm ebf and have now had 2 days of spotting. I ebf dd1 and AF returned at 3m pp. So not cool! 

A is gaining weight slowly. She's following the 9th centile nicely. But I'm still wobbling a lot over her not gaining more. I discussed it with the family liaison worker at baby massage today. My main reason for worrying is because no matter where we go people comment how small she is. I compared her weight graph to dd1s which was a bad idea as she was over 2lbs heavier at this point. But as I'm reminded, A is gaining, she's happy, she's meeting her milestones, she's got a really good nappy output. She's just destined to be on the slimmer side for now.


----------



## thexfadingpat

AF returned 8 weeks pp for me, and I'm EBF. With my first it also came back early. It sucks. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Girly I agree comparing is not good. She might just be small. And that's ok. I call myself fun sized and, other than never being tall enough to do runway modeling, I never cared I'm tiny. I actually love it :). So many perks.

I'm curious to see where A ends up. He was born under 1st percentile, and now he is 7th. He's already doubled his weight from 5lbs 3 to 10lbs 14 on Monday. I'm taking the infant insert out of the car seat this week! So exciting. And he actually fits in the k'tan now so I don't have to hold him while he's in it. His pediatrician still wants us fortifying his milk and we'll discuss whether to keep doing it at his four month.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh my goodness thex! That stinks! Sounds totally plausible that AF is returning as I near 3 months though. God I hope it's not this weekend. We're traveling and I want to enjoy the wedding. I bought a new non-bfing dress that fits my huge boobs so baby can have a bottle and I can enjoy free wine.

Weebles - We want to get back to ttc soon, but my specialist recommended waiting until 6 months pp for a lower risk of mc. My little nephew just came for a visit with my SIL. He's right about the age C will be if we get lucky and conceive a baby we get to hold right away. Oh man will it be exhausting!!! I think we'd get through it though with a lot of love and patience. He's running all over but he was also super cute with C. He kept bending over and giving her kisses <3


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

God bless you ladies who want to start trying again so quickly. If we decide another we resent to wait about a year before we try again...

So I think P is going through a growth spurt. She's sleeping 8 hours straight at night.. then goes back to sleep after feeding for another two.. then awake for a hour or so and not eating as much and then back to sleep for an hour.. I feel like she's sleeping 16-20 hours a day and she is getting cranky when she's ready to sleep... I'm still getting 5-7 pee diapers a day and at least one poop diaper and she's smiling when she's awake so I'm thinking she might be staying her three month mental leap early.


----------



## lesondemavie

Gag - I wish I had the luxury of waiting longer, esp since waiting 1-1.5 years is best to reduce risk of MC. Spacing them out a bit more was the plan when we first married, but then I put it off for a trip to the Galapagos/Backpacking the Inka Trail, and then it took two years from start to baby in our arms with C. Just not willing to wait and be pushing 40 while trying for #2 if I can help it. It feels like C has been spurting or leaping ever since 8 weeks, and the vlog I follow mentioned that weeks 7-11 were tough for her little girl too. Unfortunately C gets really hungry when spurting which means more frequent night wakings for us. She's easy still but the lack of deep sleep is definitely catching up with me. There's just 1 more day left in this wonder week, and so I'm hoping I can catch up on sleep next week before going back to work.

So my SIL just had the witch return last month and her boy is 14 months! I swear she told me back in May that her cycles had returned a while back and they were NTNP for #2 since they had him last year. Maybe she misunderstood my question? I will just have to wait and see if the spotting/libido was a sign or just random pp hormones.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like A is constantly spurting. The only thing that changes is how much he takes per feeding rather than frequency. But he's bottle fed which is a blessing and curse. Easy on my nipples/sanity until he decides he wants more than I'm pumping. At this point I'm doing everything I can so if he decides to start eating more then idk how I'm going to keep up.

His thrush isn't clearing up either so I'm giving it the weekend then bugging the pediatrician


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh C has been sleeping more too but just bc she's cutting her awake time short not bc she's sleeping for longer. She's also taken to dream feeding and not just at night. Only way to get both more sleep and milk all at once :haha:. I swear this girl is already strategizing to maximize her play time.


----------



## Girly922

We've definitely had another leap here too. She's like a different baby compared to last week. Sleeping longer stretches, napping during the day, constantly smiling and starting to laugh, getting enjoyment from toys. I forgot how incredible it is to watch. She still hasn't rolled again yet though, so I think the first time was a fluke. 

I spend a lot of time at our village children's centre at stay and play groups, baby massage, breastfeeding cafe, etc. DD1 attends the nursery that is inside the children's centre, and has done since she was 1 so I've got quite a good relationship with them all there. They say it takes a village to raise a child, and these groups are my village.
Today they asked if I would consider being a 'parent champion' and advocate for local parents as well as helping new parents access the services I use so much of. Made me a bit emotional that I was the name that came to mind when they've been asked to set this programme up.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

No AF for me yet and I'm 11 weeks PP. I thought I might have been getting it today, cuz I was feeling kinda cramping. But nothing so far.

Different people say Alex looks like different people. Lots of BD's family say he looks like BD. BD says he looks more like my sister and I. And a few say he looks like my dad. It's still too early to say who he'll ultimately look like, but it's nice watching him grow and change. :)

No rolling over yet, but we're getting lots of smiles. And he's still not taking naps during the day (unless he's being cuddled), but he'll sleep 6-8-ish hours a night. So, can't complain too much.

And there's no NTNP or TTC or any of that for us right now cuz we still haven't done it yet. I'd like to see if things feel different, but I'm also not gonna push it. BD has described himself as a "sex camel" meaning that he can go without it for a while and be fine.

Oh, and we got a passport pic taken for Alex the other day. It took a couple mins, 3 people, and 6 shots, but we did it. lol
 



Attached Files:







thumbnail_IMG_20170928_160621_edit.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 1









thumbnail_IMG_20171003_1705068.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg sex camel that's funny. Also ooo didn't even think kids this young could have passports but I guess it makes sense. He's so cute!

Girly that is such a compliment kudos! I'm not surprised you are such a sweet pea on here

PT was nothing interesting. Still has a stiff neck and weird head lol. But she says it takes time. He was being good so he got 40m of tummy time and stretching. Got my flu shot. Crazy to think I can pass the benefits of the flu jab to him via bm.


----------



## Weebles

I gotta get my flu shot soon too. I've got to get them for work and hubby usually doesn't but he did all on his own. ;)

Pretty, I just told DH I'm a sex camel and he was like, huh? But then he got it a few seconds later. Funny stuff. 

Congrats Girly, that's awesome. And the center sounds wonderful. I wish there was something like that in my area. 

I checked D's percentiles from her appointment earlier this week. 19th for height, 15th for head circumference, and 4th for weight. She's a little peanut. 

Oh, and today she laughed! She's tried by cooing and smiling before but finally got one out. Asked my son to record it but he did it on Snapchat so I've got a bunch of 10 second clips, drrrr. So cute though, best sound ever.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - If a child is going to be flying anywhere, they need to have a passport. If they're crossing the border in a car, they legally only need the long form of their birth certificate, BUT the border guard could be a dick and refuse him entry without a passport. It's good for 5 years and it's like half the price of an adult one, so might as well. BD and I have some loose plans to see a Leafs/Golden Knights hockey game in Vegas one day, so he'll need a passport then for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Weebles he did it on Snapchat :rofl: teens lol but yay for laughter! I bet she's freaking adorable!

Pretty ooo makes sense. I don't think I ever got his birth certificate either . Ffs or his medical card. I have to make a phone call r_r

Also Praying for Vegas. My friends and family are safe, but :( news like that hits so much harder as a mom


----------



## second.time

Girly, congrats! I agree with weebles, I wish I had something like that in my area, it sounds wonderful. Being with a newborn can be so isolating.

I think my period is coming back, I had a 19-day cycle last month. Now I'm up to day 21 with no sign so hopefully that means things are lengthening out. Best of luck to everyone who's preparing to try again! In retrospect I think having kids close in age would be a lot of fun. Right now the relationship between a 4-year-old and a 3-month-old is kind of crazy. But I know they'll be close as they get older ... I'm close with my siblings who are 5-7 years younger than me.

The baby laughs are wonderful. I can get A. to laugh but usually I have to tickle him under his neck, he doesn't laugh much otherwise.

Both A. and I have colds for the past few days so we're kind of dragged out and taking it easy. At least it means he naps a little more frequently.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Second I'm sorry about the colds...

Pretty, I was just telling my DH that we need to get Ps passport done as we are planning on going to Cancun next summer. 

Ps eating is getting better as I think the zantac is finally building up in her system.. she's up to 11.2lbs according to my scale which in excited about. 

Speaking of scales.. I'm down 6lbs since starting the new program on Sunday and I'm so excited about that. I'm officially down to pre pregnancy weight!!!


----------



## lesondemavie

That's awesome gag! Congrats! I still have 10lbs to go, but I don't think I'll shed it all until after the boobs go down (there's gotta be added weight in the 7 inches I gained in that area plus milk). Maybe another 5 in the next month.

Girly that's amazing. Also wish I could have found something like that around here.

I'm having so much sleep envy now. C was so good to start, but she doesn't seem to be progressing as fast as others. My little nephew slept for 7 hours straight last night. In my head, I know he's formula-fed at night and that probably helps, but then a friend said that her boy (ebf) slept for 8 hours! C went down late, woke up in her crib after 2.5 and then gave me 4.5 and now going on 3. It was the cutest thing though. I woke to the smallest sound and looked on my phone to see her just chilling eyes wide open and one arm out of the swaddle. I went to get her anyways bc I was up and didn't want to doze just to be woken up again a bit later. When I leaned over her she smiled and started kicking happily as I took her out of the swaddle strap and into my arms. I was worried she wanted to play but she ate and then fell right back to sleep no problem. The girl is definitely growing though. She's emptying both breasts at each feeding when normally she's good after just one. DH tried to feed her while I was at yoga but she only drank half an ounce. The transition to only bottles during the day might be tough even with all the planning, but maybe we just need to go up to a faster flow nipple. My LD is fast and happens within 30 seconds of sucking and she's such an efficient little feeder. I bet she's just getting frustrated with the slow flow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Second I hope you feel better! Hugs colds when baby has cold sucks cuz you can't prioritize you so it takes longer. I am dreading A's first cold and since he starts daycare Monday I imagine it's just around the corner

Gag Cancun sounds awesome! Yay for her keeping food down! That must be a relief!

Leson sorry the transition to bottle isn't going as planned. I had the opposite problem. Bottle was faster and easier so he rejected my boobs at first. Now he'll take whatever but he needs so many cals so pumpity pump

Re weight sounds like everyone is doing well! I've been at pre pregnancy for a month and not moved since. It's annoying because I'm fatter. My stomach still looks first Tri pregnant and my thighs are huge, but I'm back to my pre preg weight. I do want to lose 20 more lbs to get back to my usual weight. But with A in daycare the idea of going to the gym instead of picking him up right away doesn't sound fun


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hope you and A get better soon, second. 

Don't even get me started on weight loss. I have 45lbs to lose to get back to my pre-preggo weight. There's like no reason why I can't be going on daily walks with Alex. And I need to stop buying and eating junk food. My self discipline and self esteem are garbage right now. -.-


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly I don't exercise. I just eat super clean. Breakfast is old fashioned oatmeal with a banana and almonds, lunch is a protein sandwich (nothing fancy just a source of clean protein between two pieces of whole grain bread, sometimes I make two if I'm really hungry), dinner is a protein with a side or two of veggies. Anytime I get the munchies I eat a few almonds. I'm also drinking mother's milk tea between breakfast and lunch/lunch and dinner and it has the added benefit of making me not hungry. I'm not even up and down the stairs as much now because I just sleep downstairs. 

So excited! My mom is taking A tomorrow. SO and I are going for a ride then to two wineries :). And she's keeping him overnight so as long as af stays away it'll make for a fun evening


----------



## Weebles

I've really slipped up with my eating habits since getting pregnant. I had previously lost a lot of weight and I broke my promise to myself that I wouldn't use pregnancy as an excuse... And nursing seems to be a good excuse as well.

So I'm pretty sure I have the most beautiful baby girl in the world and I have spent countless hours in awe. As she's gotten older it's become a bit obvious she doesn't have DH' eyes. And she doesn't have mine either. So I'm looking and trying to figure out what's different. She had a fold of skin on the inner corners of her eyes. It's called an epicanthic fold and it's common in Asians.. Which we are not. It's also a trait of Down syndrome and other genetic disorders. It's on my mind as she's had/has multiple congenital anomolies now. I mentioned it to hubby and he gets upset like I'm picking on her but I want to bring it up to her dr anyway just in case.


----------



## DobbyForever

You know life is so short though I say excuse away and eat whatever but yeah if you want to lose weight it doesn't work that way sadly.

Weebles I hope it's nothing but I agree bring it up just in case. And I agree it's crazy how much we just adore our babies :)


----------



## thexfadingpat

We won't be TTC for at least 2 or 3 years. Our current age gap is 16 months, and although right now I'm managing, I don't think I would be able to again. Plus we just realised that our current vehicle can't fit 3 car seats and a new car isn't anywhere in our budget as we just bought this one 2 years ago.

Off topic- Happy Thanksgiving Pretty! I think we may be the only Canadian girls here?


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom took A for a day so I could pay attention to SO/ have a night off. We went wine tasting and out to dinner then out for a couple beers. It was nice, minus the sore breasts from pushing pumping to the limits timewise. But end of day we dropped $300+ for a day lol. Which is insane. We're nuts. I missed A. I can't wait to see him. Ugh he starts daycare tomorrow :(


----------



## second.time

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone! Thankfully A. doesn't have a chest or ear infection, just the usual respiratory tract stuff. It should clear up soon. Sadly you can't give a young baby much cold medicine, just use saline mist and humidifiers. He is in a good mood, which helps.

Weebles, I remember you having a lot of testing done during your pregnancy. Did that definitively clear out any kind of genetic disorder? Could it just be her natural eye shape? I hope the doctor brings you peace of mind. 

Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians!

Dobby, that sounds like a really fun time. It's worth the money to make memories and get some time to yourselves again, raising a newborn takes a toll. I hope the daycare transition is smooth for both of you.


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby - Glad you had a good time! Our diets sound similar and yea weight loss is all about a caloric deficit. You can exercise and eat all your calls back and not lose a pound. Tracking calories until I formed good habits was key for me. It's shocking how many calories there are in some foods. I generally do eggs, yogurt, or oatmeal for breakfast, a salad or sandwich for lunch, and grilled boneless skinless chicken breast with a dark green vegetable and half a sweet potato. I've found though that once I hit a certain weight it's more about toning and building muscle than losing weight.

C slept 7.5 hours last night!!! Guess the wedding we took her to really tuckered her out :haha:. She did great. It was just really hot so she refused to eat under the cover. Luckily there was a guest house with a love seat that I could use when bfing. Her little cousin Warner was just fascinated by her. He kept leaning in and staring at her and saying that he loves her. He''s two. At one point all of the little cousins were crowded around her just staring at her. 

Oh I also had the joy of the grandmother of the bride coming up to me and telling me that I insulted her and all of my husband's family by not taking his name, and that I'm not a part of the family bc of it. She later came up and said that she had something terrible to tell me. Her granddaughter isn't taking her new husband's name either :haha:. I brushed it off and just said it's a generational thing, and then she told my husband of three years, partner for ten, friend of thirteen years, and the father of my child, "just don't give her access to your bank accounts." Man what a different way of looking at a woman's role in this world! I have a higher degree than my husband, and we are equal income earners. We have combined our finances for ease of functioning as a familial unit, but I don't need his bank accounts thank you very much. So glad to live in a time when I, as a woman, have that freedom and independence. I choose to be with my husband because he brings happiness, love, and support to my life every day, not because I'm dependent upon him. I am deeply committed to him. I just show it other ways, and isn't that our business not hers? It just always saddens me when other women insult me for exercising the freedom we now have. I wanted to ask her if she's no longer a part of the family that raised her because she changed her name, or if her daughters were no longer a part of her family because they changed their names when they married. Ugh I could go on for ages, so I'll end there, but yea just ugh!


----------



## second.time

Lesonde, I would be so hurt and angry about that. I also have my original surname and I've been surprised that nobody has said anything about it on DH's side. My own grandma refuses to acknowledge it, which is kind of funny. I can't believe she'd suggest that you don't have access to your husband's money??? So much wrong with that. A) assuming that you're not earning/contributing and B) if you WERE reliant on your partner's money, she'd want him to hurt you just for not having his name? I'm so sorry you had to deal with that ...


----------



## Weebles

Sounds like you have a well deserved night out! Are things going smoother with SO?

Second, I'm glad As in good spirits. Cold season is upon us, I'm going to hope for the best. About D, it's totally possible she will outgrow it as her nose developes but it's not very common in caucasions outside of genetic disorders. It can be a natural eye shape for some ethnicities, just not mine and DH's. It's honestly probably nothing but it's hard for me to accept because of the extra testing and worries Inhad while pregnant. All the "congenital anomalies" she has had are usually associated with pretty major birth defects and genetic disorders and she has none. 

Lesonde, covers are awful! D hates that I can't help her latch in the way I normally do and she loves to "flap" the cover. Sorry the gma was being so close minded about last names. I took my husband's last name but if were to marry him now I'd want to keep my maiden name. I miss it! It shouldn't have been an issue.. it's your name after all


----------



## DobbyForever

Leson wooow yeah I mean not taking the last name is a fairly new thing so I could understand someone from that generation being offended by it. I do feel for you. Those are really hurtful comments. Hugs to you. SO's SIL got the same from his mom to the point where she finally went and changed her last name a year after her wedding. So glad you found a viable feeding space and how cute how the cousins love her!

Second glad his mood hasn't been affected. Hopefully it does clear up soon

Weebles things aren't better this was our last ditch effort. Idk. Like we had a nice time and it was nice having a day of things we enjoy away from the storm that is the house. The first winery we had a tour with another couple with an 8 month old and it was nice thinking maybe that could be us in 6 months. Andafter ab 8 hour period of sleep I did crawl back into bed wanting to hold SO. But today A is back and I'm back to running around doing everything while he sits on the couch playing video games and watching football and napping (keeping in mind he got four more hours of sleep than me) and the angler came back quickly. And like I'm pumping and A just woke up and he's not doing anything to help. Bugs me more because my parents take care of A as a team. My parents offered to pay for me to meet with a family law attorney. Cuz I would want sole legal and physical custody and I would give up child support but apparently it's not my choice to waive child support cuz it's not for me it's money A is entitled to


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Happy Thanksgiving to you too, fading. :)

Wow, grandma sounds like a bitch, leson. As long as no one else in the family feels that way, it's almost kinda laughable. Just don't let it get to you. You did what was right for you and that's all that matters. 

I'm sure everything is fine, Weebles. Just waiting and see how things develop. 

Sorry about your SO, Dobby. I hope this works itself out one way or another. This has been going on with him long enough. You deserve some peace.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks pretty. Idk like part of me knows it will get better when A is more independent but meh. And it's like I knew SO was selfish but like this is a new level of selfish. And "training" him has to be a mindf* because he's very alpha so he doesn't take direction well even if he asks for it

How are you and Alex and BD?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

We're good. For a while, BD would get a little pissed cuz most of the time when I'd hand him Alex, he'd start crying either cuz he wasn't done feeding, but I had to pee, or he saw him as a bit of a stranger cuz he's more used to mine and my mom's faces. But now, BD can make him smile and coo so, he seems to be enjoying everything more. 

Right now, we're both just looking forward to when Alex starts hitting his physical milestones, like sitting up and being able to eat baby cereal. As well as our upcoming FL trip. Still waiting for our first postpartum DTD session and I've again lost my backbone when it comes to having the relationship talk. But when he asks me what I want for Christmas this year, I'm gonna say a sibling for Alex. lol

Oh, and my mom has decided to spend almost all of December in Australia. So, looks like we'll be "playing house" at my place again soon. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww yay that Alex is playing with SO! We had similar issues here because SO leaves when A is awake (and now he'll be gone to daycare) and comes home when he's down for the night. Pediatrician said her husband was the same but their one year old loves him now. Just to do as much skin to skin as possible.

It sounds like things are going super well, why are you worried about the relationship talk? End of day it's a label. He's clearly committed to you and Alex so don't beat yourself up for not having the convo. In due time. :)

That'll be so nice to spend time together just the three of you :). Hope your mom has fun in her trip!

I can't believe how broody everyone is. This thread and my only thread. O feel weird because I'm abtibroody. I'm getting the deli shot in 8 hours because I keep messing up my pill. I'm having mild ptsd thinking back to losing my last job from pregnancy and how that would likely happen again now. I've already been passed up for probationary status


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I know it's just a label, but it's still something I'd like to have for a bit of normalcy. Cuz we've been "together" for 10 years next month. We have a baby together, but we don't even properly live together. I don't even call him DH or SO on here; I had to come up with a new abbreviation. I'd just like a little bit of security knowing for sure that we both feel the same about each other. 

As for broody-ness, I guess everyone just has their own reasons for wanting more. A couple of my reasons are that so many families have just 2 kids and I wanna be different. I can totally see myself with 3 or 4. I also just love babies and kids. And between the odds of having a baby with down syndrome (cuz I'm getting older) and not wanting my kids to have larger age gaps, I'd like to have more really soon. lol


----------



## Weebles

I'm sorry things have been so rough with SO Dobby. Some guys just don't get it and have an easier time bonding when they get a little more interactive but that's not a good excuse in my opinion. I've had to have a few talks with DH. He tends to not want to help out with baby duties when we are both off from work, viewing it as his chance to relax since I am there. We work opposite shifts so it's the only chance I have as well! It's annoying but doesn't seem as extreme as your OH. I would be bitching up a storm, lol. 

Pretty, I have no idea how you've kept quiet about your status with BD! I'd have gone mad! From everything you've posted it really seems like a relationship even without the label and I wouldn't be surprised if that's how he views it and has no idea you feel this way. 

I grew up having a little brother. He's passed away but almost every fond memory I have of my childhood includes him. Even the not so fond ones too I guess. I always felt bad my son didn't have a sibling while growing up but I can tell you that even with a huge age gap there are plenty of precious moments. :) I've seen siblings with large age gaps hanging out as adults in their 20's and 30's respectively and I hope my children do the same some day. That being said, I really don't want to raise another only child. I want D to have a sibling to share childhood memories with.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think it's cool to call him SO. He is a significant person in your life. I know I wouldn't secretly be judging you for using SO. I refer to guys I causally dated or dated as SO I think we just avoid bf because it can be confused with breastfeeding

But yeah I hear you. I'm big on labels so I was always like you my bf yet?! Lol you think I'm kidding but that's pretty much how the convos went down 

Pretty yeah that makes sense. My mom had four. It was fun as a kid. Idk how she did it. The last two were twins. I helped but I was 9 lol. My stepdad is helpful because my mom was like help or grfo. I admire that level of organization.

I'm not broody because I want a house before another kid, but man I dropped A off at daycare this morning and I did not want to leave him. I'm going to pop in after my appointment to check on him/ see if he looks like he might be okay staying until 3 as I have some "work" meetings.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Elliot just rolled for the first time yesterday. &#128512;
He was on his belly on the floor while I was doing some dishes and all of a sudden I look at him and he was on his back. I completely missed it. But then later on in the day I saw him go from his back to belly about 5 different times.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol to be fair he only pisses me off when I'm like trying to pump and eat and A cries and I can't physically tend to him while attached to the milk machine. And I notice the more tired I am, the more I hate him. So I wonder how much of my anger is hormones or legitimate anger lol

I'm so sorry to hear about your brother. Childhood buddies are fun. Twins have it the best imo but I'm sure there are some moments twinning isn't fun. My twins seem to like it


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats Elliot!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Sorry ladies I'm trying to catch up on everything so if I miss something I'm sorry. 

Dobby I'm sure part of the annoyance is hormones but I'm sure you have legitimate anger too.

Pretty I dunno how you've stated sane not having that talk with BD. Seriously... He needs to poop or try off the pot. 

Weebles I'm so sorry to hear about your brother. 

Fading that's awesome..

Today was a big day for P.. I woke up feeling under the weather so my DH took a sick day to help me with her. She's been giggling in her sleep but not awake and finally today she giggled.. Alot. I was able to get last of it on video as well.

She also rolled from her tummy to her back. She was doing tummy time and getting fussy and all the sudden I see her on her side and then boom on her back. I had her do it again so I could film it.. such a cool moment.

She's doing much better with the zantac and new formula.. were finally using powder and I'm mixing it with bottled water.. so much more convenient and will help when she and I travel to Florida together at the end of the month...


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Gag! How awesome!!! Those are such great moments!!! Sorry you are feeling sick though. That's really awesome that hubs had both the ability and desire to stay home to help you. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## second.time

Gag and Expat, congrats on the milestones! So cool!

Weebles, I'm sorry about your brother. I can't imagine losing one of my siblings, I've been lucky, but I know that day will come and it will be incredibly hard. I'm sure even with the gap your kids will be close -- I know people who are REALLY close to their much-older siblings because the older siblings are sort of like second parents to them. No sibling rivalry or fighting, just lots of support. 

Today A. was scooting himself all over his playmat. He does this thing of bunching his legs up under his bum and then pushing out over and over. I was working a few feet away with my back turned and every time I glanced back it seemed like he'd kicked into a new spot. Tummy time seems less traumatizing for him now that he can move more, so I'm hoping to just keep on with it.

But as exciting as it is ... things get SO MUCH harder when the baby can move around! I know I'll miss these easy days of A. just staying put. Part of me is excited but part of me is like, oh no, here comes the chasing stage ...


----------



## thexfadingpat

second.time said:


> But as exciting as it is ... things get SO MUCH harder when the baby can move around! I know I'll miss these easy days of A. just staying put. Part of me is excited but part of me is like, oh no, here comes the chasing stage ...

So much this. &#128514;
My first son was walking by 9 months. I don't mind crawling early.. but Elliot can wait until he's like 18 months to walk. &#128584;


----------



## lesondemavie

C seems to already want to stand. She's constantly pushing up to standing position with her two feet when we hold her hands in sitting position. Please don't walk early little C &#129310;&#129310;&#129310;

Gag - I just love that baby laugh. C has been giving little chuckles for a while and she found her giggle this past week. It's better than the first time I heard her heart beat. She unfortunately also found playful shrieking at the same time. So vocal this girl!

So I was watching C today she's looking so big and grown up - smiling, laughing, demanding attention, sitting and standing with help, bringing toys to her mouth with her hands and I realized...my little newborn is gone! I have a baby now <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Reading but not responding. Smoke from the fires is getting to A and me. Poor kid. Nowhere to run either, my whole family lives in the bay and is in the red unhealthy zone.


----------



## second.time

thexfadingpat said:


> second.time said:
> 
> 
> But as exciting as it is ... things get SO MUCH harder when the baby can move around! I know I'll miss these easy days of A. just staying put. Part of me is excited but part of me is like, oh no, here comes the chasing stage ...
> 
> So much this. ð
> My first son was walking by 9 months. I don't mind crawling early.. but Elliot can wait until he's like 18 months to walk. ðClick to expand...

Wow, nine months! I can't remember how old my older son was when he started walking but I'd remember if it was that early.

With my first kid, DH and I could keep everything clean, but now there are so many tiny toys scattered around. I have to work with my son to pick up tiny objects. Our doctor told us to just give him a toilet paper tube and anything that fits down the tube is too small for the baby.

Dobby, that's scary ... I'm so sorry. I've been watching and worrying for everyone affected by the fires. I so hope you all stay safe and take care.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty my brother is up at UCB and their air quality teeters between unhealthy, very unhealthy, and hazardous with no forecast of getting better. He walks all over the place, too. I'm trying to get him to at least go to my mom's, it's still bad there but far better than UCB.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ugh my sister is near Berkeley and her lungs don't need more crap in them with all the smoking and vaping she does. We're near the Canyon 2 fire, but south with clear skies and they have it mostly contained now. My heart just breaks every time I see the deaths climb from those fires up north. My SIL just bought a home last year in Santa Rosa. It's still standing for now, but life will be different around there for a long time to come.


----------



## DobbyForever

Second :hugs: yeah Idk how you recover as a community from that. Is it contained now? Yesterday it was zero to minimal contained. And yeah the death toll plus the missing persons :(. It was over 200 missing last night :(


----------



## Weebles

Catching up here..

Thank you all for your kind words. :) It's been several years but as I think about having a sibling (closer in age) for D I've been thinking about my own brother more. 

It sounds like we all need to start thinking about baby proofing! I can't believe our wee little babies are on the verge of mobility already! My son never crawled and went straight to walking at a year old. I'm trying to give D lots and lots of tummy time so hopefully I'll have a crawler, I just think it's so cute. 

As far as her current milestones, she grabbed a toy for the first time yesterday. It was so cute, she didn't reach straight forward but rather swung her shoulder back, almost winding it up I guess to gain some momentum. You could tell she was working hard by the look on her face. She's batted at toys before but this was so exciting for her. She hasn't rolled over yet but I'm sure it's coming soon as now she props herself up on her arms. 

Lesond, I feel the same way. I was looking through photos on my phone and getting a little sentimental over it. She's such a big girl now and her personality is coming out. :)

Dobby and lesond.. I hope you and your families stay safe. That's so scary.


----------



## DobbyForever

They do grow up fast. My coworker was flipping through my baby album on my phone and she kept commenting how crazy it was that he grows up so much from picture to picture. I was like don't remind me!!!

Ty we're good just all of us are super sensitive to air particles so going outside or opening windows is a no go. Just walking to my car I got a headache.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and A has been such a good sleeper all week: 7-4 then 4-6. But last night he slept from 8 to 6am! I actually had to wake him because I needed to get him ready for daycare


----------



## lesondemavie

Last I read as of this morning Tubbs fire spread last night but was previously considered 10% contained, and Nun fire merged with another smaller fire and was maybe 5% contained. Conditions should be better today and Friday so hopefully we'll see better progress FX

I think when the Canyon 2 fire broke out we were all just terrified after hearing about all of the devastating fires up north. Homes were lost but it doesn't even compare to what's going on up there and we're now at 60% containment.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry to hear about the ladies (and your families and friends) affected by the fires in Cali. 

Back in the day, I waited for a long time for him to ask me out. He used to a lot moodier (we assume cuz of hormones), but I still hung around him cuz I figured something was better than nothing. Then, I started to realize it wasn't gonna happen, but I'd given him most of my 20's by then and it was hard to emotional disconnect. We did "break up" a couple years ago, but were back at it 2 weeks later. (lol) And now we're here. Maybe I'll find my backbone again soon, but for now, I don't wanna rock the boat too much.

It's nice to hear everyone's LOs are get stronger and are closer to being mobile. Alex still doesn't like his tummy time, but he's come so close to rolling over a few times. And I can tell he wants to sit up on his own. Hopefully soon. : )


----------



## DobbyForever

I hear ya. Things are going well so why stir the pot. If you're happy, do you. I'm surprised you feel comfortable asking for a second kid vs label. A kid is a lifelong commitment/connection while a bf/gf can always breakup. I'm saying that as encouragement that you can do it when you're ready because he is clearly committed to his family with you. So don't be nervous but also just do it when you're ready.

That's great that Alex is showing signs of sitting and rolling! I barely get to do tummy time with A because he's at daycare all day :(. When he comes home he is to exhausted for it. It broke my heart because I could tell he missed me. I had to put him in my ergo carrier and every time he fell asleep and I tried to set him down he would cry for me. I just hate it because he gots so sweaty and warm in both my sling and ergo which is odd because I got the cool air mesh for that exact reason 

I'm really irritated with my district. The air here has been unhealthy all week and will continue through the weekend. But they won't close the school tomorrow even though kids and staff are getting sick because it would create a burden on our working families to provide childcare. Which fundamentally makes me angry at the idea that someone cannot literally care for their child.. Which I get why. We're a low income county generally so it's two working parents often with multiple jobs, but it really pisses me off when you endanger your kids. I had a group running around in the smoke for an hour in my complex until they stopped because they started getting dizzy and coughing. Like where the f* are your parents?! I get I can't judge but ffs this is their health. I'm packing up A to go to my mom's because their air is out of the red zone starting today and nagging my parents until they take my brother a mask.

Anyway sorry for my 4am pumping rantings. A has been stirring for 20m and I'm praying he lets me finish pumping/falls back asleep. Because I really would love this 8pm to 6am sleep schedule to stick. Esp since I start work on Monday. Which I don't look forward to. I got sick just going to a meeting for two hours because the rooms make me sick and now the air.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby that's horrible.. I'll be praying for you.

Pretty that's so exciting that A is almost rolling over!!

P has been doing great on the new formula. She's drinking between 21-24oz daily now and she's sleeping from 8pm to 7am with one feeding in between usually around 4am. I'm hoping to get rid of that once and get 11 hours straight. She's such a great baby and she's so happy all the time. We signed her up for the dedication at church the first weekend of November and I got her a coordinating outfit with DH and I so we can get professional pictures there and use them for our holiday cards.. I cannot believe Thanksgiving and Christmas are right around the corner!!!


----------



## lesondemavie

Dobby that's ridiculous. They closed schools around here for the fire and the air quality probably wasn't half as bad as it is up there!

Gag that sleep sounds amazing. C teased me with two nights of 1030 to 530, but the past few nights/days she's been constantly on my boobs! I feel like she's spurting. Either that or she knows I'm taking them with me to work on Monday :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

You ladies are sweet it's really not my problem. The quality is clearing up so I imagine come Monday (my first day back) they'll be back to outdoor recess/things will be ok. I just like to complain :rofl:

Gag that is so awesome! A did that for a few days 7-6 with one wake up at 4, and now as long as he doesn't skip a daytime meal he's 8-6 without feeding. He'll wake and grunt but put himself back to sleep. I hope the pictures turn out nicely! And seriously it's crazy how the holidays are creeping up on us

Aww leson I agree maybe a spurt? Misery loves company that we both go back to work in two days. Idk actually on my way to my classroom now to prep


----------



## Weebles

I hope you ladies have a good first day back to work! I was so so sad when it was time for me to return. I still wish I could be a sahm but it's gotten a lot easier. 

I would love for d to sleep through the night even just once! She sleeps her longest stretch before midnight which is while I'm still at work so I haven't gotten anything more than broken sleep for weeks on end. She still won't sleep on her own either, not even for naps.


----------



## DobbyForever

Weebles sorry to hear about the broken sleep :hugs: I'm with you. Being a sham would be nice. At least until they start school. Sigh

So I had to have a guy arrested for flashing A. I can't even.


----------



## second.time

Dobby, what happened? That's terrible! Flashing anybody is horrible enough, but seriously, who flashes an infant? I'm so sorry. What a hard week for you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah idk. He is either mental or on drugs but idgafs. And the restaurant was packed with kids just 5 minutes later. But the time I registered what was happening and made the conscious decision it was time to put my CDT training and yellow belt in krav to good use, a guy put himself between A and the asshat and chased him out. SO would have probably sliced his dick off. I just hope I don't have to go to court. It's like one thing if it was me but how dare you and who the hell is that f*ed up to do that to a baby. Thankfully A was facing away/is 3 months old. He cried because I was getting heated on the phone with 911, but the guy never reached the stroller thanks to the manager. But ugh I wanted to puke and I was shaking. And I'm a little disturbed at how many people found it funny/laughed. Unless it was uncomfortable laughing idk.


----------



## second.time

Yikes, that sounds so stressful and frightening. Clearly the guy wasn't in his right mind but targeting an infant like that is just terrifying. I'm glad someone helped you two out, and I'm sorry other people were laughing. I would guess it was shocked laughter, but people should have made sure you and A were OK instead of just laughing it off.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah like all my friends laughed and cracked jokes about how I should have gone out with them (blew them off last minute for family dinner) and I'm like too soon and if I had then I wouldn't have been there for my son/to make sure the guy was arrested and charged for exposure and child annoyance


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Holy crap dobby.. that's insane!!!

AFM, I called the on call Pediatrician today as P still has runny green stool since Tuesday and now she has a rash in between her butt cheeks. Doc said it's probably a yeast infection because of the poop so they gave us Nystatin and I was told to use it every diaper change. Also no more wipes during diaper changes.. I'm to use a warm washcloth until this yeaat is clear. Thankfully P is such a wonderful baby that it doesn't really bothering her and she still grins, babbles, and giggles during diaper changes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nystatin is such a joke. I've had A on it for two weeks and his mild thrush is exactly the same despite mine clearing up and boiling everything. Hope it works better for you!


----------



## Weebles

When d came home from the NICU she had a little yeast diaper rash and nothing was working. That's when I switched to water wipes (because everything else hurt her). It didn't clear up the rash but I like them a lot for her sensitive skin and still use them. What helped the most was drying her out fully before putting her diaper back on. Diaperless babies are a hazard waiting to happen so I just fan her dry first. I've read that breastmik is really good for helping to clear it up too so if your pumping still it's worth a shot. 

afm, d is so friendly, I loooove it. She initiates smiles when someone makes eye contact with her. I'm not as worried about her eyes now (the epicanthal folds) and it's probably just a normal variation. Friggin cute either way. She seems to be hitting all her milestones for her adjusted age. Well, she still hasn't rolled over but I think that's more because she's not a tummy time fan. She looks soooo close though I'm surprised she hasn't.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Jeez, Dobby. That's crazy. At least A is way too young to remember any of that. 

Hope P's rash gets better soon, Gag. 

AFM, Alex is still so close to rolling over. He has the right leg movements and momentum, but his arm gets in the way and prevents him from making the full roll. Any day now though. And I'm really doing my best to get out for walks with him. Partly for him to get some fresh air and for me to get some exercise. Now I just need to get my eating in order and I'll hopefully start losing my pregnancy weight.


----------



## thexfadingpat

That sucks Dobby. :(
Elliot has thrush right now too and the nystatin is working great for us so far. My pain is pretty much gone and the spots in his mouth are disappearing.
Are you using liquid or cream? And is it flavoured? I've heard that for some the flavoring can help feed the yeast because its added sugar.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty, I love taking walks. Good luck with the weight loss.

Afm, Ps rash is getting better but tonight she had a screaming fit with DH for thirty minutes as I was at a mops meeting and drove home.. took me fifteen minutes and she finally calmed down once I got home.. I rocked her and finally got her to sleep and hopefully she will wake up all good tomorrow. I think she's either going through a mental leap or a growth spurt Which are both common at three months.

I am down to pre pregnancy weight and I'm so excited about that. I have another 100lbs to go but I'm so excited that since I've been on this eating plan in two weeks I lost 7lbs... Now I just need to keep going.


----------



## lesondemavie

Wow sorry about all the thrush/yeast infections. C gets a few green, frothy poops a day, but they seem to more related to foremilk/hindmilk imbalance. Dobby wow! Poor little A. Glad you could do something about it.

First day of work went well today. C took the bottle just fine. DH just needs to warm the milk first. She sucked dowm 12 oz from the bottle during the day. When I arrived home I was talking to DH and she just looked up at me staring at me from her bouncer and flashed the biggest smile when I looked back at her. Melted my heart. After giving me some smiles and laughs and a poopy diaper, she sucked on my boobs the rest of the evening (yay cluster-feeding) until she passed out early for the night :haha:. I enjoyed being back in the office, and DH is taking such good care of her. He sent me pics and videos and ideas that he was looking up to help foster her development. Things couldnt have started off better!

She definitely just went through a growth spurt. We have a little mat to measure her and she seems to have gained half an inch over the weekend! Also same story here with the rolling over. Shes nearly there. Just has to figure out what to do with her arms. Her toy manipulation is getting so good though! She is so determined to get everything into her mouth :haha:


----------



## second.time

Lesonde, my little guy is the same ... he's always grabbing things and guiding them into his mouth. He concentrates so hard it cracks me up.

Hope everyone's doing well! What kind of Halloween costumes are people going for? A.'s going to be a little Yoda to match my older son's Jedi.

So my period seemed to come back at about seven weeks, then vanished again. I was so nervous I might somehow be pregnant (even though it was VERY unlikely), but I took a test today and it was clearly negative. I was so relieved. I didn't realize until then how much I feel like our family is "complete." The four of us feel perfect and I'm really happy with how we are. I guess the next step is to finally find an IUD I'm happy with.


----------



## DobbyForever

Leson I swore I replied back when you posted I must not have hit send lol but glad your return to work was smooth!

Second Lil A is Baby groot. He has an I am groot onesie and a hand knit beanie, pants, and shoes . Gonna dress him up for daycare tomorrow hehe. I love that your kiddos have themed costumes! I wanted to be gamora and SO star lord but he wouldn&#8217;t play along and i&#8217;m Too broke to get a costume I like

Today was picture day at daycare and i&#8217;m Sooooo excited to see what his pics look like


----------



## PrettyInInk42

It would take too long to explain, but a few months ago, BD came up with an idea for a Halloween costume. Alex and I could've easily dressed up so that we'd all match, but of course, BD has now decided to not dress (yet again) this Halloween. So, I've been doing from brainstorming/googling. I could dress as little red riding hood and buy a baby wolf costume, or Alex could go as a cozy, little caterpillar and I'll be a butterfly. The least expensive option would be to dress in my Hogwarts uniform (cardigan, skirt, robe, etc), wear my redhead wig, wrap Alex in a blanket, and draw a lightning bolt on his forehead with eye liner. lol. Guess we'll see what I decide to go with.

In other news, there's so much coming up in the next couple months. After Halloween (which I usually go all out for), my friend's daughter is having her 5th BDay party on Nov 4, the weekend after that we have to go one province over (a 6+ hour drive) for BD's great aunt's funeral, the week after that we're off to Florida for a week, and a few days after we get back, my mom takes off to Australia for a month. Busy busy.

And tomorrow (the 27th) is my conceive-iversary. And what would've been my dad's 66th BDay. </3


----------



## lesondemavie

2nd week is turning out much rougher all. C is reverse cycling or going through her first sleep regression or both. She&#8217;s down to just 5 oz from the bottle over several fussy feeds with DH, crying herself to sleep with him, on me constantly + waking frequently to feed all night, falling asleep early and sleeping in (so 12 hours with several wakings). I&#8217;m hoping it&#8217;s a passing phase. Time will tell.

We are doing an HP costume.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I like the hp but I love hp lol

Leson so sorry to hear sge&#8217;s Been fussy. A has been crying a lot at daycare this week and just wanting to be held as well and like only one way. It&#8217;s weird. He&#8217;s still sleeping well though 7:30-5:30/6:30 with about 4-6 20m-40m naps throughout the day


----------



## PrettyInInk42

BD's cousin's wife popped this morning. I've been watching FB like a hawk for updates. All I know is it was a boy, "everything happened really fast" , and he was born at like 3:55 or :56 am. It's nice to know Alex will have another little boy to grow up with. :)

In terms of sleep, he's still sleeping for a full 7-9 hours every night, but won't take proper naps unless he's laying on a human being. lol 

Also, still haven't gotten my period yet.


----------



## DobbyForever

I thought I had my period but I think it was just a reaction to starting the pill because it was really weird and short and i&#8217;m 50 days later no period not gonna lie I know shedding the lining is good for your uterus but i&#8217;d Love to be that person who doesn&#8217;t get periods on depo

Pretty is that the woman who you posted a picture with before bump to bump? That&#8217;s so exciting for her and for you and Alex!

I get sad because yeah A goes to daycare but everyone is 3+ months older than him

Ugh my boobs are killing me today


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I Just wrapped up my second period post partum...

Leson, check out something called the wonder weeks. Sounds like babe is going through leap 4. 

As far as P goes, she and I flew down on Wednesday to Florida to hang with my parents as DH didn't have any more vacation after taking time off when P was born. She's only drinking between 19 and 23oz a day and the doctor has started her on cereal added to the formula to thicken it up to help with her reflux and she's still on zantac twice a day too. 

I'm currently seeing a new chiropractor as my hips, back, and neck/shoulders have been a mess since delivery... 

I'm down 32lbs from delivery and only gained 23 during pregnancy so I'm almost 10lbs less then pre pregnancy weight however things aren't in the same places anymore and I still have a wiggly stomach. I'm starting to work out again and will be swimming while here and once I get back home to try and tighten things back up.

I also just found out the majority of my family will be headed to Cancun Mexico on Ps first birthday so we have to do her party July 14 or none of my family will be there. I'm slightly upset as my sister planned the trip knowing full well that is her birthday. But it kind of works out well because our best friends middle childs birthday is the same day as P so that way we won't have to work around each other for parties.

P is literally on the cusp of rolling from back to front so she's no longer swaddled with the halo at night she is in a zippidee zip now for safety. 

Other then that being down here alone has made me appreciate DH so much more and I miss him so much. Only three more sleeps until we get to see him.


----------



## DobbyForever

Has the cereal been helping with her reflux? Hugs. I hope the chiropractor helps. And i&#8217;mwith you it&#8217;s crazy how the weight can come off but things still cling to areas. Hugs. Kudos to you for working out. I barely pump enough so i&#8217;m Too scared and exhausted to work out.

Was the thinking just that because it&#8217;s a family trip that you all could celebrate in Cancun? I would have called her and everyone out hard but my family is very open when stuff bugs us. But I have issues from my dad passing so early in my life that memories like that, ESPECIALLY birthdays, are sacred to me.

Gag which halo are you using? I have A in a Halo swaddle stage 3 though cuz he likes the swaddle feel but needs hands free. He wasn&#8217;t quite ready for the blanket one. I believe the small is good up to 18lbs? Or 16


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Has the cereal been helping with her reflux? Hugs. I hope the chiropractor helps. And imwith you its crazy how the weight can come off but things still cling to areas. Hugs. Kudos to you for working out. I barely pump enough so im Too scared and exhausted to work out.
> 
> Was the thinking just that because its a family trip that you all could celebrate in Cancun? I would have called her and everyone out hard but my family is very open when stuff bugs us. But I have issues from my dad passing so early in my life that memories like that, ESPECIALLY birthdays, are sacred to me.
> 
> Gag which halo are you using? I have A in a Halo swaddle stage 3 though cuz he likes the swaddle feel but needs hands free. He wasnt quite ready for the blanket one. I believe the small is good up to 18lbs? Or 16

P needs her arms still in some sort of boundary so the zippidee zip works great.

As far as the reflux we just started on cereal so I'm not sure how well it's helping yet...

As far as my family, according to my mom its the only time they can go. We are going with my parents in May as we cannot go in July. So my parents are going in May and July as they have a time share there and can go whenever they want. I just don't want my mom and step dad to miss her first birthday...

As far as working out that's one of the advantages of formula is being able to provide food whenever... I'm also so much less stressed about it now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo yeah that transition to arms free was easy for him because he hated swaddles from day one. Always breaking out multiple times a night lol

Fxed it helps!!! People keep telling me to add cereal but he&#8217;s not spitting up badly enough for me to go there

That&#8217;s a bummer :(. Fun but a bummer. Have you told them how it makes you feel? I guess at this point it&#8217;s probably moot

Nice! Yeah I can&#8217;t do formula. He vomits it right back up when the bottle is even more than a quarter formula. But I get to pump in my room now so it helps me stay on track. Right now I&#8217;m up quite a few bottles and I constantly feel like I need to pump so i&#8217;m Curious if A is going to start eating more


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh I have the wonder weeks app and audiobook and she is in the middle of leap 4 (boy it&#8217;s a long one!), but it&#8217;s different than her typical leaps. She&#8217;s also showing all the signs of the 4 month sleep regression (which happens anywhere from 3-5 months). Poor thing. So much going on. Yesterday she still only ate 6 oz from the bottle but considering I breastfeed just before I leave and right when I get home that&#8217;s about an ounce an hour. She also had less fussy feeds, and more regular naps without crying herself to sleep. DH said the only thing he did different was feed her in her swing or bouncer (sometimes she likes me to stand and rock her while bfing so I had suggested trying something similar). There are definitely advantages to formula plus you get more iron and bit D! We&#8217;re being better about the vitamin D drops now that DH can just mix it into a bottle. I feel bad that we were so inconsistent with them before. Should have just put it on my nipple one feeding a day. Ah the mama guilt never goes away huh? Anyway yay for ending the week on a good note and fx for a better week next week.

Dobby I&#8217;m like you on the exercise front. I was running and tracking my calories while home and ebfing but now that I&#8217;m trying to boost my supply so we can freeze extra I&#8217;m starving and just letting myself eat away. Weight loss/getting back in shape is totally tabled for now. Ugh just realized with my goal of bfing until Jan and starting to ttc again in feb (or whenever my period returns looks like those symptoms I had before were just crazy po hormones), I won&#8217;t really feel comfortable with anything more than gentle exercise until after baby #2.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh the best part of this rough week was coming home. I greet little C with lots of kisses on her cheeks and she just laughs and laughs and laughs <3. It&#8217;s wonderful.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww it is so nice to come home to your baby after a long day/week. I love picking up A from daycare for that reason and the staff totally has him ready to go because they know I want my 10m of cuddles before I get in the car lol

I&#8217;m so excited for you to ttc soon! Hoping for a speedy return of your ovulation for you! 

The Mom guilt is real and totally never goes away. I tried giving A the drops in my shield/on my boob and he hated me for it/wasn&#8217;t having it. So being exclusively bottle fed with a kid who always finishes his bottle made it easy like you said to just drop it in first feed of the day.

A&#8217;s physical development is stalling/regressing because he&#8217;s not getting enough tummy time at daycare (not for lack of trying on their end). He went from 30m-45 to 5-10 if i&#8217;m lucky. PT says to just rebuild his stamina but it&#8217;s hard when I only have him for 3.5 waking hours M-F.


----------



## DobbyForever

Had a scare last night/this morning with A having pained breathing. Doc says reflux and wants me running a humidifier at night, keeping him elevated, and adding a teaspoon of oat cereal to his fortified milk. Sigh :(


----------



## second.time

Oh dobby, I'm sorry. That sounds so stressful. Here's hoping all those measures work and help your poor guy breathe a little easier.

Halloween was fun for us, just trick-or-treating around our neighborhood. A. slept in the stroller the whole time so nobody really saw his Yoda costume. 

Meanwhile, he's getting frighteningly mobile. Every time I put him in his podster pillow he pulls himself up to sitting and then crawls/rolls out. If I leave the room for a second, I come back to find him next to it on his tummy. He moves around so much I joke to DH it's like we're being haunted, I leave him in spot and he mysteriously winds up across the room. He's still a little small ... I know he hasn't doubled his birth weight yet ... so I'm glad he's strong.


----------



## DobbyForever

Actually turns out that doctor is a moron because it got worse and my gut said it&#8217;d not reflux so I took him to the ER (can&#8217;t wait for that bull) and they IMMEDIATELY said he had croup which I asked the doctor about because croup is in the daycare and the director said he sounds like croup ffs so four hours in the ER and some decadron and a humidifier hose right in his face and we were cleared to go home. He never spiked a fever but I took Tuesday off and my mom took Wednesday off. He went back to daycare today. And his usual pediatrician was like um stop giving him cereal she&#8217;s Stupid after I already slit all my bottles sigh

Then I had to talk to the detective about the flasher. And we had this whole stranger danger talk because we had a lurker on campus who turned out to be a registered sex offender! Like ffs 

Didn&#8217;t get to dress A for Halloween he spent the entire day sleeping under the humidifier

That&#8217;s awesome he&#8217;s so mobile! A is so immobile it&#8217;sstartong to worry me. Sigh


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh how stressful Dobby! Hope A is ok.

Little C must be teething already. She&#8217;s just having the worst time of it and the only thing that will calm her is cold. We&#8217;ve just been putting her wubbanub in the freezer and letting her suck away on that since this afternoon. She just broke my heart today. Cried all morning before I tried using a covered ice cube on her gums. She had another rough week with DH so we thought she was just still adjusting but nope it&#8217;s totally her gums. Could explain why she&#8217;s eating less too. She had to suck on the cold wubbanub or ice cube before nursing well today every time so it&#8217;s not just the bottle. How is this happening so early?!?!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Jeez, Dobby, that sounds like a lot to deal with. Hopefully A will be all better soon. And Alex isn't moving too much either. He still hates tummy time and he would be doing a proper back to front roll over, but he still hasn't figured out that he needs to move his arm out of the way. He'll sit up and have pretty good neck control, but he still needs to have his torso held.

Some babies just teethe early, leson. I think Alex is starting to and my friend says her 12 week old has started, too.

For Halloween, I ended up just dressing up as a Hogwarts student and Alex was a jack-o-lantern. 

So, I've been thinking about my pregnancy and labour recently and getting pretty down on myself. BD's cousin's wife had a baby boy on Oct 27. She was 6 days late and apparently went from water breaking to baby in arms in 4 hours, so "there was no time for an epidural." I don't wanna be melodramatic, but I friggen hate myself. I hate that I put on 60lbs during my pregnancy. I hate that I lost 32lbs in the first few weeks, but I've since put 15+lbs back on. I hate my saggy belly. I hate that I couldn't keep him in til my due date. I hate that my labour took 27 hours. I hate that I gave in and got an epi after 19 hours. My mom was hoping I'd get the epi, BD had like zero experience with the situation, so he didn't wanna tell me what I should and shouldn't do, and my friend admits she could've done better to support me and my wish to not be medicated. I expected better from myself and I met myself down. I've been fighting tears about this on and off for like a week. I wish I could just crawl into bed for several days and not eat. -.-
 



Attached Files:







22886278_10155228946313095_4503432333273866111_n.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 7









22894025_10155228946958095_8719829277030920924_n.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww leson big hugs! I have heard of some kids teething early :(. When we ask google Home the answer says some babies start as early as 3 months. I&#8217;m glad the cold helps but :(. Also lol wubbanub makes me giggle it&#8217;s fun to say

Thanks Pretty. I think having torso support while sitting is within milestone, right? Can sit with support? A used to love tummy time, but he refuses to do it at daycare and at home his stamina is gone.

Lovvvvve your Halloween pics! Looks like you had a great time!

I think the Mom guilt is real and manifests for all moms in different ways. Can we say we could have done better? Absolutely. We love our kids and nothing will be good enough for them and that includes us lol. But every pregnancy and woman is different. You made it 19 hours with no epidural, that&#8217;s amazing! You have no control of when Baby comes that&#8217;s literally up to baby. Try not to beat yourself up too much but it&#8217;s also ok to cry it out. Big hugs. You are doing an amazing job. Alex is happy and healthy and there is no shame on a long, medicated pregnancy or weight fluctuations postpartum when our hormones are wonky and you're Breastfeeding


----------



## second.time

Pretty, I try not to compare labor experiences. My first was 28 hours long and I was mad at myself for having an epi. But some women who didn't get an epidural only had 3-4 hour labors. When your labor is nine times as long, you make different decisions. Also, I was in a similar situation to your BD's cousin, being told there was "no time" for an epidural, although in retrospect I think there might have been? And sometimes I think, well, I didn't really CHOOSE to not have an epidural, I was forced to not have one, so should I even be proud of myself? In the end, we're all doing our best and making decisions that work for us during the crazy process of labor/birth. I wish we could all push aside these things and just feel positive and proud about getting our babies here.

Dobby, I'm sorry you're having to deal with all this ... it's so hard to have a sick baby. And my older DS definitely wasn't at this level of mobility when he was four months old and he hit his milestones just fine. There's no rush.

I think my A. is just being an early-bloomer in this one area, but I know he's going to be a late-bloomer in other areas to balance things out. That seems to be the way it works, every kid has strengths and weaknesses, but they tend to even out quickly.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hope everyone is well! I caught As croup in the form of a cold so woot r_r so miserable. My supply is tanking from work stress just as As appetite is growing. So im Back to pumping 5x a day to not even keep up =\. But he laughs every day now and I love it. Crazy that hes 12 days away from four months!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby I know right? I cannot believe P is less than two weeks away from four months. 

P is rolling a lot from her belly to get back and very close to rolling from her back to her belly. She is giggling all the time and babbling up a storm. She also does this fake cough thing to get my attention.

She is grabbing toys now and takes her binkie out of her mouth and puts it back now. She is also holding her own bottle (although not well). 

If any of you guys the wonder weeks she is in the dead middle of leap 4 and we found she cannot sleep if she doesn't have her zippidee zip on... She is also going through the stage where my DH comes home after work and she sees him and starts crying. I know it hurts his feelings but since I'm home with her during the day all day she gets so much of me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that sounds awesome! P is really growing! Sorry about her crying at the sight of DH :(. A used to do that and now he rolls off my tummy to get to SO r_r. 

Still no rolling on a flat surface. He can get to his side going both ways but cant quite figure out the rest haha. We have a pt appointment on his four month birthday so ill Ask her about it then

Wonder weeks says A has 32 more days in this leap and the sleep regresssion is getting progressively worse


----------



## second.time

It's hard when babies cry because of your spouse. A went through a brief period where he'd be inconsolable when DH held him. Luckily he has a flexible schedule and is able to spend a good amount of time around him. A does prefer me, and selfishly I kind of like it when he smiles the most for me, but he also grins at DH now. It takes time. And babies/kids go through so many stages of preferring one parent and then the other.

Dobby, I'm sorry about the cold! Sounds like your A is making strides in the rolling department.

I managed to get A on video launching himself out of his pillow and crawling halfway out. But he's a small guy! He's only about 24 inches long (sometimes 24.5 but that might be wishful) and about 15 pounds. For a 4-month-old boy, that's in the low percentiles. I have a lot of short people on my side and I'm only 5'1" so it's not a shock. He's clearly healthy and happy and I know that's what matters. But people can be so negative about short men that it bothered me a little. Then I read a lot of studies about how shortness doesn't matter as much as we think and confidence is what matters, so I'm vowing to focus on that even if A stays in the low percentiles.

Still, my older DS grew so quickly and was in the top of the charts. I almost want to start solids but it seems like it's best to wait till six months if possible. I do have sweet potato ready to go if he shows interest.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Second- Elliot sounds about the same as A. At his 4 month appointment he was 14lbs 10oz and around 24". Which I find so weird because my older son is huge (tall) for his age- 20 months and already 36".


----------



## second.time

Wow, it sounds like they're almost exactly the same size! And I'm so surprised by it too -- my older son was about that size at nine weeks and A. is eighteen weeks now. I guess every baby is different. I know I'm nursing him about the same amount as I did my older son. Did your pediatrician seem concerned at all? I know four months is pretty young and there's a lot of time to hit a later growth spurt, but if he stays little I'll be OK with it as long as it's healthy!


----------



## thexfadingpat

Nope, they weren't concerned at all. He was born decently small (6lbs 7oz) so going by that he's gaining good. And he's got some chubby thighs.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

P is such a peanut compared to most four month olds. She's somewhere between 11 and 13lbs and she's around 24in tall. All my nephew's and my neice were all peanuts too though...


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for not responding A has croup again for sure 

He was 13lbs 13oz (though 4 was probably from just eating because Friday he was 13lbs 4oz). His four month is Tuesday so I hope we get the go ahead to stop fortifying


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Sorry for not responding A has croup again for sure
> 
> He was 13lbs 13oz (though 4 was probably from just eating because Friday he was 13lbs 4oz). His four month is Tuesday so I hope we get the go ahead to stop fortifying


Can't wait to hear how the appointment goes.. I'm sorry to hear about the croup &#128532;

Ps four month appointment is next Friday the day after Thanksgiving. We are doing family pictures that Sunday so I'm hoping she does well for those. 

Afm, I am officially down 40lbs since giving birth.. and since I only gained 26 during my pregnancy I'm lower than my pre pregnancy weight!!! I'm still losing with this new eating and diet program even with my thyroid staying to climb again from my hashimotos...


----------



## second.time

Congrats, gag! That must be a good feeling to find a weight loss plan that works for you. And the growth charts are pretty different for boys and girls, so it sounds like your little girl is growing fine. 

Fading, that's great that they weren't concerned! If he started out a little more petite, it sounds like he's putting on weight really wonderfully. My A. was a big guy, 8 lb. 4 oz. at birth, but then he just went sliding down the chart. I'm going to ask his pediatrician tomorrow. I don't know what else I should be doing, maybe making more of an effort to feed him even if he's not expressing interest?

Dobby, I hope the croup clears up! How hard to deal with it again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag that is so awesome!!! Whats the diet? I swear I eat clean but I have plateaued :(. I hope your pictures turn out well! Also excited to hear about her 4 month

My only worry is I know they dont give vaccines to sick kids so I need him to kick this to the curb soon

Second thats frustrating. I think babies judge fullness by volume so you might end up with a cranky baby who spits up or vomits if you push feedings on him he doesnt want. Your pedi might suggest fortifying his milk with formula or cereal. Or they may not be concerned at all.

Thanks ladies. Despite spewing out his decadron he seems to already be transitioning into the cold stage. Im conference day one down so I just have two more long days then the week off. I hate that he was at daycare for ten hours today and will be again tomorrow


----------



## Weebles

Glad A is starting to feel better Dobby. Hope your long days pass quick 

Awesome job Gag! 

My little D is still... well, little. She's between 12 and 13 lbs at 5 1/2 months old so she's just itty bitty. (My auto correct wanted that to say titty birth, just thought I'd throw that in there, lol). She's almost trippled her birth weight though so all is good. 

Still no rolling over! I've started "helping" her do it but now she just fusses so I do it for her. She's the friendliest baby though and has quite sense of humor. Raspberries have been near constant for the past week and she started doing them in between wails when she cries.. Waaaa thpppppt. Waaaa. Thppppppt. Which was hilarious and I couldn't help laughing but later I felt bad for it. She's pretty much started insisting I share my glass of water with her and I think we're going to start introducing her to solids soon. I have to work Thanksgiving so will miss dinner and I'm paranoid some family member will decided she needs mashed potatoes or something when I'm not around. We might start the weekend before because I would be devastated to miss it but I really wanted to wait until 6 months.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dobby I'm doing a semi-keto diet.. it's carb cycling.

That's good that he is already going into the cold stage.. P is dealing with a cold after I got sick two days ago.. Her nose is runny and she's very congested. I turned the humidifier in her room on high and I'm hoping that helps. I feel so bad &#128532;. I'm hoping this clears before Thanksgiving next week.


----------



## second.time

So his latest measurements put him in the 30th percentile, but I think they accidentally added a half-inch to his height. The pediatrician didn't seem concerned at all, said he'd been growing about the way they expected and that measurements can be off, etc. She also suggested starting him on cereal when he seems ready. He was rolling around so much on the exam table that they had trouble getting his head measurements, so I think his mobility/motor skills are doing OK. I'm considering feeding him some sweet potato to see how it goes and backing off if he doesn't like it.

Gag, we had a lot of success with the nasal spray for congestion. It helped him breathe easier every time. I hope your little one feels better soon!


----------



## Weebles

I second the nasal spray. Little Remidies makes one that is pure sterile saline. It really helps to loosen up the stuffiness.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww bummer yeah tbh unless the humidifier is right in his face it doesnt help him. I agree saline drops or spray helped a lot.

Second im glad doc isnt concerned! 30 sounds great A is only 15 hehe


----------



## Flueky88

Gagrlinpitt just be careful. V started with cold symptoms last Friday. Tuesday she started wheezing. I'd been doing saline spray and humidifier. Took her to Dr yesterday and she has bronchiolitis. So just keep an eye that things don't progress. 

Dobby sorry he is in a smaller percentile but he's come a long way. I'm sure a growth spurt is right around the corner.

Weebles I'm sure she will roll over soon. V can roll back to front but not vice versa. Honestly I wouldn't want to miss her first solid food so is do it earlier, but do what you feel is right for you. It's hard to believe our little girls are 5 1/2 months isn't it?

V is so tall. She isn't on preemie or adjusted growth chart. She is in 90th percentile for height and 75 for weight by her actual age. We are tall so I didn't really expect much else. Excites to get accurate measurements at 6 month check up next month. She is sick but doing better. Her coughing has slowed down since doing nebulizer.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good job with the weight loss, Gag.

Hoping all the LOs who are under the weather get better soon.

Alex has his 4 month appt tomorrow morning. I'm estimating he'll be about 25" and a little over 13lbs. I've started giving him a little oat cereal 2-3 times a day since Monday and he seems to be taking it pretty well. And you can tell by his poop that he's eating something other than milk. It went from mustard yellow to dark olive green. lol

In other news...
- Canada has decided to start offering up to 18 months of mat leave, in addition to the 12 month option. The only downside is you'll only get 33% of your usual pay when you select 18 months, instead of 55% with the 12. It's too late for me to get in on that, but I definitely will next time.
- BD was jokingly bitching about how he has no money the other day. Whilst doing that, he mentioned he'd like Alex to grow up with a dog and that he knows I'd like to try again for a girl. I can do without the dog, but I can't wait for another baby. ^_^
- We're heading to Florida tomorrow night. We had a funeral in a town 6 hours away last weekend and Alex seemed to deal with the drive fairly well. So, fingers crossed this won't be a friggen shit show.
 



Attached Files:







23667777_367129603713024_3721589823408963584_n.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4









23594530_128952081120504_1307462566879952896_n.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Hf in Florida! Hope Alex tolerates the trip. A has green poop now, too! And is way more regular. It makes me laugh haha. Excited to hear how his appointment goes!

Lol about maternity leave I need that Willy wonka meme do tell me about you semi paid longer than a year maternity leave :rofl:

You said you would like to try soon, right? Sounds like bd is excited about another kid

Super cute pics!

Forgot who has first food concerns. Can you bring the hammer down? My mom will joke about doing things but she knows if she doesnt respect my parental decisions there are consequences. My grandmother has not seen A because wouldnt confirm she has a tdap and when she tried to chirp at me that my dead father was rolling in the grave I shut her down hard and fast and didnt talk to her until she sent the tdap. You shouldnt have to be worried about things like that :(. Hugs


----------



## Weebles

It is crazy Flueky! Time is going so quickly now, especially since I've been back to work. Or maybe it's because they are out of the sleepy newborn phase. Sounds like V is all caught up size wise and I'm glad she's feeling better! 

That pic of the two of you is just adorable pretty. I just love the toothless little smiles. NY is starting a new paid maternity leave in 2018 which offers 8 weeks of job protected paid leave at any time during the first year and... I will qualify for it. I'm so tempted but it would be very frowned upon as I already took off 12 weeks. 

Dobby, that was me with the first food concerns. Thanksgiving is my major holiday to cover this year so I won't be there. My own mother fed my son yogurt when I wasn't looking (at one month old!) so I'm just paranoid it will happen again with D. I don't think jokes about things like that are funny at all and family not respecting boundaries is so stressful. I've promised myself I will be respectful when/if my own kids have kids. Glad your granny came around though after realizing how serious you were. 

But I think I'm just going to start her this weekend. She's obsessed with watching us eat and if I pick something like Avacado hubby can tell everyone we are trying one food at a time and family will loose interest trying to feed her knowing it's not a first. He said he's willing to not even go at all and just skip it this year but I'd feel bad. I'm getting kind of excited about it.


----------



## thexfadingpat

That's exciting that some babies are already trying food.
Elliot will be waiting a while still as I firmly believe in zero food before 6 months. And even then I do BLW- 6 months minimum, must be sitting on his own, must have lost the tongue thrust reflex, able to use pincer grisp, etc.
Elliots still got a long ways to go.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo fun! Cant wait to hear how that goes! Definitely sounds like she is ready

Sorry about the yogurt yeah I would start ahead of time too 

I started having A spend short amounts of time in his superseat but idk if he is ready sometimes he slumps. Not always but enough to make me think im Jumping the gun


----------



## second.time

Dobby I know A.'s head wasn't touching the top of the measuring tape so I'm sure he's more in the 15th-20th percentile for height. Your A. wasn't huge at birth, right? It sounds like he's growing a lot and doing wonderfully! The main reason I even worry about my baby is because he started out big and then got small. I think it sounds like your guy is growing at a perfect rate.

I let A. try some baby food, rice cereal with breastmilk and also sweet potato. He sits on his own a little bit (tripod style) and doesn't have the tongue thrust and seemed to like his food. My DH and older DS loved getting to finally feed him. 

But I'm probably backing off for a while, at least until he gains some more weight. I was under the impression solids might help him gain but then I read that rice cereal could actually have the reverse, because it fills their tummies more but isn't as caloric, so I don't know. It is fun to see him enjoying his food but I'll probably back off for a while.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty second! He was super small, not even 1st percentile. But I worry because his weight no longer matches his height. I&#8217;m going to stop fortifying his milk tomorrow because he&#8217;s pretty much caught up at this point

That&#8217;s awesome that DH and DS got to help feed!

I thought the new thing was to avoid rice cereal and go with oat cereal. My pediatrician said oat has more calories and nutrients, and I read rice contains minute amounts of arsenic


----------



## thexfadingpat

Yea, rice cereal is pretty bad to be honest.
I don't do baby cereal- if we give oatmeal at all its steel cut oats once they're big enough to feed it to themselves.


----------



## Weebles

As long as your baby is growing on a proper curve the percentiles really don't matter. Babies come in all shapes and sizes. :) Second, I don't know how I missed you were having some concerns with A, it's hard not to worry about our little ones. Hopefully he catches up soon and I'm sure he will. 

Feeding D was so much fun. I mashed up an avacado and thinned it a little bit with some breast milk. She loved it. Her face was all scrunchy and sweet while she smacked her lips. She was guiding the spoon with her hands and even tried to eat straight from the bowl so I think she really liked it. We were all laughing and it was just a really precious moment. 

I've been looking into making our own baby foods and DH is super into the idea. I might even make our own infant cereals but my only concern is iron. I think that's the reasoning for the rice cereals, because they are fortified.


----------



## DobbyForever

But that&#8217;s what I mean he is growing exponentially in weight but not growing much in height. They used to be growing steadily together. So i&#8217;m worried about him packing on oz and setting him up for obesity later.

Lol i&#8217;m Always having issues over here. It&#8217;s one shit storm after the other but I am so lucky they are small storms and I am so grateful for my son

Her first food experience does sound precious! I haven&#8217;t given much thought to anything about food. I&#8217;m only adding a tsp of oat cereal to my bm because of the gerd. But I know kaiser&#8217;s policy is exclusively bm or formula until 6 months plus A is definitely not showing signs of being ready

If you&#8217;re going store bought Earth&#8217;s Best rice and oat cereals have the same iron content


----------



## second.time

Dobby, I think a lot of babies have a slight mismatch in height and weight? Just anecdotally my siblings and I were pretty small in height but little butterballs in weight. All of us grew up to be pretty thin. But of course your pediatrician would know best. Going from 1st percentile to 15th is wonderful! He's really moving up!

I didn't know that about rice cereal! I don't think I fed it to my older DS, we mostly focused on fruits and veggies. I'll probably just toss it. 

Weebles, I'm so glad you had a good experience! Sounds like she's ready for solids. So sweet.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah idk I haven&#8217;t actually talked to the doc about it yet haha but like his pants and socks are still 3m but his bodysuits are 6m. Or like he has to wear 6m pants and I have to roll them up :rofl:

Ty it was a lot of tears but i&#8217;m thrilled with his growth :)


----------



## Weebles

DS was 10th percentile for height and 90th for weight and he was adorable! He always chubbed up before a growth spurt, lol. He's still kinda on the short side but slim now that he's mostly grown. 

And D... Her feet are HUGE. She needs toddler socks I guess since the 12 month ones are too small. And she's got long legs too I think since I am having to roll up her shirt sleeves more often than not. 

And.. I don't understand baby clothe sizes. I get 3-6 and 6-9 but where does just a 6 fall?


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! It&#8217;s annoying! I find most of my 3-6 and 6m are exactly the same. What annoys me more is the inconsistency among brands like how a Gerber 3-6 fit more like a 3m


----------



## DobbyForever

Just had an appointment since A spiked a fever. Thankfully looks like just a cold, but she had me move his well check visit to next week :(. I&#8217;m on the fence about pt tomorrow. =\. Even with Tylenol he is still at 100. 

He measured 13lbs 9.8oz (6oz growth in ten days) and 24&#8221; long so that was exciting


----------



## thexfadingpat

Oh no, Dobby. Fortunately a 100F fever is not that bad. Low grade fevers are just the body fighting off something, like it should be doing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty yeah his doctor said 99-100 is fine. I just hate how warm and miserable he is even with medication. He was 102. The concern was he has croup then was getting better when the fever hit. / he is catching one thing after another so they were worried something more was at play. It makes nervous because I have a weak immune system and my brother has an autoimmune disease. But oh well just daycare woes.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Sorry I've been away for awhile.. things have been slightly crazy on the home front. For those of you who live in the us I'm sure you heard of the cop killed here in Pennsylvania. Well that was about five blocks away from my house (I'm in a neighboring Burrough) and we've been a bit in edge as the suspect was on the run until this morning. 

As far as P, she's doing good. She is teething at four months old.. Both bottom teeth so she's been slightly cranky. We took her in Sunday because she was so congested she was sneezing out green stuff and she was wheezy. Thankfully she's just dealing with a small cold and it might take a couple of weeks to get over. She's 12lbs 2oz and 24 inches long. She's doing great otherwise always smiling and giggling. She is soooooo close to rolling from the back to front.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hope A gets better soon, Dobby. 

That's scary, Gag. I didn't hear about that, but glad to hear they caught him. 

So, Alex's appt on Friday went well. He was 14lbs (6370g) and 25.5in (65cm), so bigger than I thought, but not complaining. :) He took his shots like a champ, barely cried. He was also fairly well behaved on the drive to Florida. And we've finally found a soother shape that he'll take. As for the baby cereal, the Dr said there's a decent chance he's not getting much from it, that it's basically just going through him. So, I think we'll give it a rest for now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes sorry Gag that is stressful. Glad to hear P just has a cold. Cold season really snuck up on us all. Hopefully she feels better!

Pretty ty! He&#8217;s still miserable but at least no more fever

Glad Alex did well on the road trip! And yay for growing! Interesting conclusion about the cereal. Did the doc say why he wasn&#8217;t getting anything from it?


----------



## DobbyForever

A wants to wish those who celebrate a Happy Thanksgiving!
 



Attached Files:







0213FA78-B5FC-4842-9035-6A38ED22CDA7.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I think she said it's cuz his digestive system isn't mature enough to absorb the more solid food. 

Aww, such a cutie. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo got it

Forgot to update had his 4 month check on the 27th since he had a fever the week before. He was 24&#8221; and 14lbs 4oz. She still wants me fortifying since he slowed down when I stopped, but we&#8217;ll reassess at his 6 months. She gave me the green light to start 1 tablespoon of solids a day. I thought she was crazy but A loves it! He gets so excited in his high chair, opens wide for each spoon, gets impatient if I take too long between spoonfuls, and smacks his lips and coos for more when he&#8217;s done. So far we&#8217;ve done avocado and butternut squash. Sweet potato is next. He&#8217;s rolling back to tummy but can&#8217;t Unpin his left arm when he gets there lol and still having trouble tummy to back though. And he peed on me today then laughed r_r


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

DobbyForever said:


> Oooo got it
> 
> Forgot to update had his 4 month check on the 27th since he had a fever the week before. He was 24 and 14lbs 4oz. She still wants me fortifying since he slowed down when I stopped, but well reassess at his 6 months. She gave me the green light to start 1 tablespoon of solids a day. I thought she was crazy but A loves it! He gets so excited in his high chair, opens wide for each spoon, gets impatient if I take too long between spoonfuls, and smacks his lips and coos for more when hes done. So far weve done avocado and butternut squash. Sweet potato is next. Hes rolling back to tummy but cant Unpin his left arm when he gets there lol and still having trouble tummy to back though. And he peed on me today then laughed r_r

I love how it sounds like he's really getting a personality..

P had her four month check up. She's still a peanut weighing in at 12lb 12oz and 24.5 inches long. She is up to 23-27oz a day in formula. We won't start solids on her until six months as she's doing very well with her current formula.

She is rolling both ways now and she is now a belly/side sleeper. She's so smiley and babbles all day long its just the cutest thing. Also if she grabs my hands while she's laying down she will pull herself up to a sitting positon and then push herself up to stand.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww sounds to me like you&#8217;ve got a tall, slender kiddo on your hands! That&#8217;s awesome that she pulls to sitting then standing! Do you think she&#8217;ll walk early?

He really is. And it pissed me off yesterday that ex said &#8220;he&#8217;s starting to have a glimpse of a personality&#8221; like go eff yourself if you spent any actual time with him you&#8217;d see he clearly has a personality. The kid loves to play and laugh. He&#8217;s very curious, so he likes to watch and observe the world around him. Very loving and happy. But mischievous (hence the pee then laughing). Loooves soft toys and anything that makes noise when he hits it.

Oh btw broke up with the father. Short version he is still a shit dad and called me a f*ing c**t in front of Aiden so no coming back just playing nice until he moves out. Decided A deserves child support so this is gonna get ugly. He already threatened to go for custody just to piss me off but good luck explaining how you deserve custody when you don&#8217;t Do crap, I have it in writing you don&#8217;t want custody or visitation, and he literally has two weeks off right now do you think he asked to have Aiden? No. Kid still goes to daycare 7am-4pm. Lol I hear him getting mad on the baby monitor cuz A is babbling. Just so over him


----------



## second.time

Gag, that's awesome that she can pull to standing! What a strong girl.

I feel like my A. is still doing great physically but has slowed down compared to how crazy it was that he could crawl around at like three months. Now he can pull to sitting, crawl out of things, and scoot around on his mat, but he's not full-on crawling yet, so he may end up hitting his milestones at an average pace. He can sit up pretty nicely without supporting himself. Still a small guy, but moving towards 16 pounds now. I'm still exclusively bfing but I really want to feed him solids, he seems so curious.

Dobby, Aiden is so cute ... what beautiful sparkly eyes he has. He sounds like such a funny little person. And I'm so, so sorry about your ex not being supportive at all and treating you so poorly. I hope the process of seeking child support goes smoothly and you don't have to deal with too much ugly drama on top of what he's already done. He owes you that much.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good riddance, Dobby. Fingers crossed it doesn't get too ugly, but at least you're done with him and can move on to better things.

Alex can now roll from back to front. And he's been noticeably more fussy and going to bed later than normal. I dunno if it's teething or a growth period or what. Things are a little difficult with BD working and my mom in Australia, but I'm managing.


----------



## lesondemavie

Happy to hear all of the babies seem to be doing so well <3

Dobby Im so sorry to hear about your situation :hugs:. I hope all works out for the best for you and your little cutie. Such a sweet photo. Would love more info on introducing foods at 4 months. I read that you want to avoid items with nitrates and avoid proteins until the digestive system is more mature. I was dead set against solids when I thought you could only do rice cereal, but Im open to things like avocado and sweet potato. Did you get a list of foods that are ok to introduce? When you feed him a tablespoon does it replace a feeding or is it in addition to the bottle? C is making these kinda chewing motions with her mouth when she sees us eat, and right after bfing she smacks her lips. She meets all the requirements to start solids listed on the paper our ped gave us, and she seems ready. DH has been ready for months, and Im not sure how much longer I can get him to hold out :haha:. I figure I should get ahead of this since hes home with her all day! Im thinking the AAP and WHO recommendation is just bc theyre afraid it will interrupt bfing but theres no chance of that here. C is still barely taking anything from the bottle during the day while Im at work and then bfing all evening/night long to get her calories. 1.5 months and counting &#128514;

Speaking of, work has been chaotic. I drive to client homes and my schedule is different every day. Staying on top of pumping is a challenge. Im now pumping while driving and its just been so emotional for me since Im rather modest. Ive had to pull up to gates for gated communities while pumping. I have a cover on, but ugh I just hate it. I was recently assigned a new client this past week, and Im pretty sure hes a sociopath. Very manipulative, doesnt follow the system/rules, and zero emotion but tries to use our empathy against us. My best friend is also now mad that I cant hang out as much, and DH and I fought on Wednesday. Enter way more emotional stress than I can handle. I broke down on Friday and felt pretty depressed all weekend. Just started feeling like Im wearing too many hats, and I cant get on top of anything. At least I still feel like Im being a wonderful mother to C. That helps. Starting to feel better this week and rise to the challenges/give myself a break day at the office when Im too overwhelmed (rather than driving around pumping and stressing). Well see if it was just a spell or if the baby blues really settle on in.

Cs 4 month appointment went well. Shes 25 inches and 14lbs and meeting all of her milestones ahead of schedule. She took her shots like a champ this time, and I got my flu shot with a smile on my face for her too. Looking forward to meeting Cs baby cousin (2 weeks younger) this holiday season, and seeing his dad (my brother) of course. Hope everyone has a wonderful December doing whatever it is that you do this time of year <3<3<3


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies i&#8217;m Just hoping it all works out for A and this morning he left him crying again while I was pumping so I am making the right call

Honestly I didn&#8217;t do much research lol. His pediatrician said start with 1 ingredient at a time and space it out a few days just 1 tablespoon a day as a snack. She said between feedings but I find it hard to find a time between feedings so I just give it before a feeding. Then I offer him the bottle. Depending on his mode, he&#8217;ll finish all or half his bottle. Overall he is taking less fluids, about one to two full bottles less (4-8oz). But he&#8217;s still eating between 24-28 oz a day of fortified milk

Anyway she said start with oat cereal or avocado but since he has 1 tsp of oat cereal in his bottles as is I decided to go to avocado. I am doing veggies first because fruits taste yummier so I figure hit him with the more bland favors. Literally just looked up lists of good stage 1 foods or looked to see what flavors of canned baby food exist then bought that ingredient. My doctor did not so subtly hint that she prefer moms do homemade stage one foods lol so I bought a $30 food processor via amazon after realizing it takes me an hour to mash avocados to the consistency I want lol


----------



## second.time

Anyone dealing with teething yet? A. has some sharp points coming through on top and bottom and he's so wakeful and fussy. He won't sleep without nursing, which really cuts into my work time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww no sorry. :(


----------



## thexfadingpat

I believe Elliot is starting to teeth. He won't let me look well enough, but I can feel something where an incisor would be. And lately he'll go from being the happiest little boy, to cranky and almost shreek crying.


----------



## second.time

thexfadingpat said:


> I believe Elliot is starting to teeth. He won't let me look well enough, but I can feel something where an incisor would be. And lately he'll go from being the happiest little boy, to cranky and almost shreek crying.

Yes, same here! I can feel the sharp little points with my fingertip. And though A's usually a mellow little guy he's started crying more intensely than before. He also chews on EVERYTHING he can get near his mouth. I know it's just a temporary stage ...


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi everyone! Its been a while. River is now 23 weeks so almost 6 months. Hes in 9-12months clothes and weighs about 18lb. Hes very tell and enjoying his food a lot. He has 3 meals a day and still won't drop any bottles :haha: . Why are our babies this old already?! He was my last baby so I'm feeling very sad about it this time around. It needs to slow down!


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom and I think he is teething but idk. I don&#8217;t feel teeth when we &#8220;brush&#8221; his &#8220;teeth&#8221; (wipe down with a gum wipe. But he is drooling and mouthing and wants paci more and randomly whimpers so who knows. My mom swears she sees something in the bottom

Oh young congrats! I know they grow up too fast!


----------



## lesondemavie

So C had her first bite of food and not on my terms at all. I told DH we could make sweet potato and give her a little bit this weekend. Well we went to target so I could find pants that fit (I&#8217;ve given up on fitting back into my old clothes for now), and when I came out of the fitting room, DH had three jars of organic baby food. I checked the ingredients and literally the only thing in them is the food (carrot, sweet potato, and apple) so I let it go (even though I wanted to make our own) but had to send him back for stage 1 (he had stage 2). I wanted to have her in her high chair and video her first bite with a baby spoon and make sure we had no more than a tsp and I wanted to try sweet potato or avocado first and maybe mix a bit of breastmilk in, but before I knew it DH was on the couch next us with a big metal adult spoon giving C a bit of carrot *sigh*. DH was so happy. He&#8217;s literally been asking when we could do this every day for the past 2.5 months. I&#8217;m letting it go and he promised we can do it my way next time, but still a bit bummed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh leson hugs i&#8217;m So sorry it wasn&#8217;t on your terms but glad you are taking it in stride. There will be plenty of firsts including first time in a high chair or first with a baby spoon

Ex has decided making my life hell is his new strategy to get me to drop child support it is so exhausting


----------



## second.time

I'm sorry, leson. At the same time it's sweet that your DH is so excited. But I know it's hard to have things go a different way than you planned. It does make me laugh a bit to think of him using a huge spoon like that. Was Charlie happy with it?

My DH is a wonderful parent but occasionally he cracks me up. I gave him overalls to put on over A's onesie when we were leaving the house and he was like, "Oh, do you want me to put this on instead of the onesie?" I don't know when he's seen people walking around in overalls without a shirt on underneath. We do live in the south but still. 

Dobby, I'm so sorry. That's just terrible. You and A deserve to have that help and support. I hope you're able to be surrounded by support from your friends and family to help you navigate this.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry things didn't go how you wanted them to, Leson. Sometimes that's how parenthood goes though, right? At least it was probably cute and funny to see. 

And sorry that your ex is being such a dick, Dobby. Stay strong and just lean on your family and us when you need to. :)

I've decided to start Alex back on baby cereal, but just one serving a day. And then maybe try a tiny bit of actual food around new years. He has his first optometrist appt next month. And BD finally asked what I wanted for XMas. I listed a few things and then asked for a sibling for Alex. He kinda rolled his eyes and scoffed, and then we started talking about child care and kindergarten and whatnot. The fact that he didn't say "he'll no" is probably a good sign. Ugh, I don't wanna go back to work. I would seriously love to be a SAHM until all my kids are in school. But I'd settle for a new baby and 18 months of mat leave. lol
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1513351545929.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6









FB_IMG_1513351532666.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Second that is funny! I have seen it but only on men when it&#8217;s blistering hot or like trying to be sexy farm girl

Pretty look at those eyes!!! I hear you I never thought I would want to be SAH but now that I have A I could totally lol

Afm off to the doctor A has a fever and is projectile vomiting.


----------



## DobbyForever

A grabbed his bottle from me and fed himself :cry: so not ready


----------



## DobbyForever

Went to see Santa today!
 



Attached Files:







41C33A15-E685-46F2-BD0A-02C855D9843A.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 12









4D4FA8EA-6ABA-4E65-8F69-9C2E64CE3339.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Merry belated Christmas, everyone!

As of the 21st, Alex was 14lbs 13.75oz.

Had a couple shitty days before Christmas, but the actual family gatherings went well. We didn't spoil him too much and he got a fair amount of clothing to grow into.

So, since we're so close to 2018, what are everyones' goals for the new year? I'd like to lose at least 50lbs (to get down to my pre-pregnancy weight), get out of debt, procrastinate less, and hopefully convince BD to get started on baby #2. lol
 



Attached Files:







25021566_858020787692476_2726057193500573696_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6









26000933_10155361653058095_2970916914816635947_n.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww cute pics! Love his festive hat! Sorry about the crap days but glad things turned around.

A graduated out of physical therapy today! I was so excited. He was spoiled at Christmas by everyone as was I. My parents gifted me a loan so im so much less stressed knowing I can pay my bills and not have to pay them back. No idea where we are with weight since its been 2 weeks since it was checked. Hes been non stop sick since late October. Weve had like four of five fevers in two months. Thankfully all just colds but man. Hes learned to hate his nose Frida and boogie wipes are now on my amazon subscription list.

My resolution is to do whats best for A no matter how hard that may be. His dad is annoying me as usual but whatever


----------



## lesondemavie

Such cute photos pretty and Dobby!

Heres C meeting Santa and in her 5 month photos:



Goals for 2018: Besides being the best mama I can possibly be to C, Id like to survive all of the out-of-state weddings and ttc#2 (honestly Im not sure I can achieve both of those goals but a girl can dream). I just received the promotion Ive been working so hard for, so that can be checked off my 2017 list!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww look at that huge grin in her 5 month photo! Love! Congrats on the promotion! And fxed for ttc #2! Crazy how time has flown and some of us will be trying again.


----------



## second.time

What beautiful photos! I'm glad everybody had a good holiday season. 

Lesonde, wonderful news about the promotion, and best of luck to everyone TTC this upcoming year ... hope it's a smooth journey and leads to healthy, happy pregnancies.

I'd like to lose my last 5-7 pounds to get down to pre-pregnancy weight and more importantly make exercising a regular habit. I'm also trying to slowly shift to more vegetarian/homecooked meals. 

Christmas was good for us and flying with two kids wasn't as terrible as I was expecting. We had short connections both times (30-40 minutes) and it made things suspenseful, but we had just enough time to change diapers/use the restroom and then run on to the next plane. In a way it helped to not have to situate ourselves and keep the kids entertained in the airport, just jump from flight to flight and then land safely. Everyone was very nice to A.!

He's on the verge of six months. I think he's about doubled his birth weight, putting him at around 16.5 pounds. Still crawling, pulling up to standing, babble-talking. He loved meeting his older cousins and aunts and uncles. I'm feeling really content with our family lately.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo! So quiet surprised we didn&#8217;t get many 6 month updates :(


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I was totally gonna post, but then, you know, mom life. lol

This is what I posted on FB: "He's 16lbs 4oz (7390g) and 27.5in (70cm) long. That apparently means he's in about the 26th percentile for weight, but 85th percentile for height. And his head circumference is in about the same percentile as his height, so it looks like we have a long, lean little man on our hands at the moment. He seems to be enjoying the homemade purees I've made (carrots, peas, sweet potato, butternut squash), except for avocado. He's very good at rolling over, but not so good at remembering he doesn't enjoying being on his stomach. lol. He likes swimming, he's getting a lot better at grasping for things, but still needs to work on his napping. He's currently dealing with some seasonal, infant eczema, but a change in lotion and fewer baths should help with that."

In other news, we're looking into daycares. So far, I've only found 2 in the area that take 12 month olds. One is really nice, $1474/month, 1 caretaker for every 2 infants, but they only take 6 infants at a time. So, we're gonna put Alex in the wait list, but we wont hold our breath. The other is pretty alright, $1610/month, 3 caretakers for 10 infants, and they currently have 3 spots available in July. My mom was nit picking a bunch of stuff about the 2nd place, but BD and I don't see any major issues.

Just tonight was the 3rd time that we've DTD since Alex was born. We've used a condom every time and I still haven't gotten my period, but I took a pregnancy test the other day. It came back negative, but I don't feel 100% myself these days. Maybe I'll give it several days and take one again. We're not TTC yet, and it's probably just wishful thinking, but these things happen. lol 

I know Gag asked this on the FB group, but I'll ask again on here: anyone already thinking about 1st BDay parties? I'm currently considering a Ninja Turtles theme. We'll have vanilla cupcakes, dyed green, with frosting in the 4 different colours. The nice thing about a summer BDay is you can probably do a BBQ, but having pizzas would go with the theme better. I dunno, we'll see. :)
 



Attached Files:







26814661_10155430777673095_8891013753146649677_n.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 6









26907643_10155429856068095_5937108309599478481_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6









27024246_10155443899353095_1381586171249989048_o.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6









26904767_10155433952318095_2709420529960705889_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cute pics! Glad all is going well! If you really want the first place, be pushy. They more they know you want them the better it will be/more likely you will get o

A had his 6m yesterday. He&#8217;s still itty bitty. 16 lbs 2.4 oz and 24.75&#8221;. Got some allergy tests done as I suspect he is allergic to my dogs, and I would need to rehome them. Ex didn&#8217;t show and gave me some stupid bs excuse. Just over him


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Oh, boy. So, he's still being a garbage person?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yup lol


----------



## second.time

Pretty, your guy is so cute! So tall. What a handsome string-bean!

Dobby, our babies are similar in size. Good to have somebody else with a more petite baby so I feel less alone. I'm sorry your ex is still being terrible; I hope that situation gets better and easier.

My little A. is doing well. He's small ... about to drop off the charts for height. I spent a while feeling awful about it but I know I'm doing my best for him and he'll probably just be a shorter guy naturally. I've just embraced his size now that I know it's not anything I've done or can "fix." 

He crawls like crazy now, just zooming around the house. He also pulls up to standing all the time and loves "walking" when we hold his hands. I think people are surprised by how mobile he is, especially since he looks a little younger than he really is. I am feeling the crunch of not having as much free time and I get touched out easily ... DH is a great parent but A. prefers me. I'm just trying to enjoy these baby days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww how cute! That&#8217;s so awesome how mobile he is! That stinks about losing that zen time. I hear that a lot from people like oh enjoy the set him down phase now lol and since i&#8217;m already exhausted idk hahaha but since ex moved out his play area is a solid 45 square feet so hopefully he can just moved around in there plus my house is dirty haha i&#8217;m Seriously considering shaving my dogs :rofl:

It is what it is. It's my fault For being naive and guillible. But it&#8217;ll all work out. I have to believe it will.

I&#8217;m with you on just embracing it. Genetics are genetics and however it plays out height wise will be. And to this day my favorite (shhh don&#8217;t Tell I have favorites) student was the shortest boy in my 2nd grade class. And in college I almost dated a guy shorter than me (which says something i&#8217;m 5&#8217;2) but he graduated and I was sick and dated a d bag instead lol


----------



## second.time

To be honest it was inevitable! I'm only 5'1" and DH is 5'11" ... our older son is a little bit tall for his age, so the genetic roulette just got my next one. My brothers are pretty short and it's never bothered them as far as I know. I dated shorter guys in the past. A guy who's 5'7" is still half a foot taller than me! And the studies I read said that mostly short men aren't affected by it, but that sometimes parents obsess and make them self-conscious. So ... as long as I let it go and embrace it, I think he'll be just fine.

The mobility is hard! He has a bouncy swing and that helps, but he gets sick of it. We also let him play in the crib. I'm realizing a playpen would be useful. My older DS wasn't mobile till later so we never got one, but I bet it would help a lot. 

Ha, my house is pretty dusty. Your A. will be happy just scooting around! Babies don't care about a little dust or dog fur.

I don't think you were naive. You were trusting somebody and he chose to break your trust. Not your fault.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

In case you ladies are interested, I came across this "formula" a couple months back: 

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...alth/expert-answers/child-growth/faq-20057990 

I did the calculation using my parents' heights and it was pretty accurate for how tall I turned out (5'5"). So, I used it with BD's (6') and my heights and it estimated Alex would be about 5'11". Not too shabby. And I'd always heard about doubling a child's height at 2 years old thing, but I thought it was for both genders. I know I was 3' at two years old, but I dunno about 18 months. Either way, it's not an exact science, but fun to think about. lol

Don't even get me started on dust and clean floors. I've been trying to keep BD's floors fairly clean, but there are so many nooks and crannies. I even "gifted" him a Swiffer Wet Jet for XMas, but I've used it more than him. lol. There's some definite baby-proofing that's gonna have to happen very soon.


----------



## Flueky88

Aww such cute babies :)

V is growing so fast I measured her at 28 in at 8 months and 21 lb 3 oz. She is tall and a bit chunky. She is moving around by rolling and turning herself the rolling some more.

I'm 9 lbs less than pre pregnancy and we have decided to not prevent. I guess we are kinda half heartedly trying but will really ttc come June. I'm so excited about prospect of number 2.

Anyone other then leson going to ttc this year?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

We're not TTC yet, but I think I'm slowly wearing BD down. The cons are obviously the lack of space and not a lot of extra money. But he says he can see the appeal of having kids close in age and he knows how lonely it can be to be an only child. We've only done it 3 times since Alex has been born, we've used a condom every time, and I haven't gotten my period yet, but I've taken 2 pregnancy tests in the last 2 months (one of which I took today), and they've both been negative. Maybe I'll ask for another baby for my BDay (in April). lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty haha wear him down lol. Yeah my DH has 2 step siblings but he didn't live wth them. I was separated 800 miles from my bro so I felt like only child most the time. Oh my bday is April 13th. I'm turning 30 and it's a Friday the 13th. Hope it's good luck for me ;)


----------



## lesondemavie

Haha same flueky. When I was younger I did a superstition bday party. So fun!


----------



## Flueky88

Leson how fun. I should have done that. My 13th birthday was a Friday the 13th it would have been awesome.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Hey! I'm turning 30 on the 8th. Nice. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gl wearing him down, Pretty! Don&#8217;t let up!

That&#8217;s all I got. Miserable and too tired to get out of bed do i&#8217;m literally using A&#8217;s baby vicks and saline drops and ear therm :rofl:


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh man I hate those drops. Pretty sure I got them everywhere except Cs nose and then I panicked over her consuming too much salt &#128514;. I switched to the mist and we are all happier for it!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Sorry I've been MIA lately.. things have been slightly crazy. I took Peyton in yesterday because she was pulling at her left ear and made a small gash in it, she had a dry cough, very very runny nose, and just very fussy (which is not her). Apparently those teeth we've been waiting on are finally on their way as both bottom and top gums are swollen and Doc said she could potentially have all four teeth in the next 2-4 weeks.

She is measuring at 14lbs 11oz and 27in long (13% weight and 80% height)!! My husband is 6ft and my dad is 6'2 so I'm assuming that's where the length is coming from. 

She is up on her knees rocking so I'm sure crawling is only a few weeks away. She's been army crawling for awhile now. She sits up on her own and she's starting to pull herself up from my hands to standing... She also is in love with the trolls movie.. she can be fussing and hears that movie and immediately starts dancing.. it's so cute!

She's eating most veggies and oatmeal and some fruit. We are going to stay away from strawberries until a year as I had a bad reaction to them when I was little.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww sorry to hear things have been crazy :(. Thats awesome about the rocking and teeth! Shes growing so quickly!

Nothing new here just ex being a petty d*bag. Both A and I still have colds. Hes slowly getting up on all fours. He refuses to play at home and only plays st daycare or my moms, when hes home he just wants to be held by momma. Food has been fun. Loves his veggies over fruit. Hates chicken and turkey alone so I do the simmer recipe from the wholesome baby food section (protein plus seeet potato plus apple) which he tolerates. His pedi is very new age with wanting me to give him meats and peanut butter before a year. He grabbed his spoon from me a couple times two nights ago and managed to put it in his mouth and suck some food off. *he had a bib lol he kept pulling it off and since it was bath time afterwards I decided to stop fighting with him to get it back in lol
 



Attached Files:







610394E9-079A-4CE8-961E-2A7C67CC83DE.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PrettyInInk42

How are everyone's LOs doing?

Alex needed a shot on his 7 month BDay, so I asked to have him weighed too. He's now exactly 18lbs, which seems to put him in the 45th percentile, thank God. Dunno about his length though. We've got 2 bottom teeth coming in at the same time. He's been alright-ish, but there have been a few screaming fits. A little Tempra and some boob time make him feel better though. He's not quite crawling yet. He's not up on his hands and knees, but he's starting to drag and propel himself forward. He's still liking my purees and I gave him half a banana yesterday. I'd like to do the BLW, but I'm so worried about him choking and I know the mess would annoy me. I'm also not 100% sure what I can feed him and how small the pieces should be. 

And I tried to upload some pics from my phone, but they're all too big. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

A has RSV but is on the mend. He loved his beach vk

I&#8217;m struggling with BLW as well. Mostly the gagging and how upset he gets and just reaches and screams for the purée. Gl! I gave up lol I may try again when he feels better

That&#8217;s so awesome at Alex&#8217;s growth! And it&#8217;s so fun watching them just move somehow someway lol like how does that uncoordinated movement end up working haha

We have our first formal supervised visit and it&#8217;s been an hour and 15 and they haven&#8217;t called me so it can&#8217;t be that bad.... right?


----------



## Weebles

Time is just flying!

I'm glad I'm not the only one too nervous to give solids. (as in not puree). We tried some tofu the other day and she gagged and drooled it out. She was not amused and neither were we! It was kinda scary so I think we will wait. 

D finally rolled over but only two or three times! Now she gets up on all fours and rocks back and forth. She kinda hates it just as much as tummy time after hardly even a minute. She can scootch backwards too but she isn't thrilled about that either. 

She can talk though! She says Mama, Dada, dog, and boob. But mostly boob. (Still breastfeeding, lol). She loves screaming and raspberries too. Sometime if you do something she thinks is funny she will try to do it too so that you laugh at her. I love her baby jokes!

She still has zero teeth. There was a time she drooled so much I thought she was teething but I guess not yet. My DS was toothless for over a year so I'm not too surprised. I love the toothless smiles. But we just got family photos done and she pretty much refused to smile. We will be lucky to get one without a scowl. Can't lie, I'm kinda disappointed. 

She's just starting to work on her pincher grasp. Mostly still does the slappy hands thing but she tries a few times before moving on. I love slappy hands and I will miss them when they go but I truly love watching her discover, learn, and grow! 

We are all signed up for swim lessons which I'm excited to start soon. She loves bath time now so it should be a lot of fun. I also got her the most adorable little swimsuit. 

I think DH and I are in the NTNP mindset. I would love another close in age but my cycles haven't even returned so it's pretty much a moot point, at least for the time being. Might have to wait until she weans.


----------



## ALiKO

Hello all! Wow it's been ages.

I literally had a smile on my face reading everyone's baby updates. 

My little man turned 7 months on Feb. 18th. He has 2 bottom teeth that sprouted last month and his top teeth will probably peek through any day now. 

He can sit up on his own and currently "army crawls" although I've only seen him once on his actual hands and knees rocking. He can stand supported for long periods of time and he rolls like a gator lol! 

I've been very slow going with introducing solids only ever gave him bananas, apples, and rice cereal with breast milk as he had a mild allergic reaction to formula and a really bad reaction to yogurt which scared me and my husband half to death so we are guessing he has a milk allergy. We are currently keeping him away from all milk products until we get to the appointment with the allergist. So for now he's still primarily breastfed. 

Not sure about how long he is but he looks pretty tall and weighs a whopping 20lbs. For reference he was 17lbs at 5 months. He wears 9 months clothing and is a size 4 diaper. 

For those of you worried about giving solids that are not puréed a good rule of thumb is to wait until baby has about 2+ teeth and start with things that have a bit of pulp like applesauce, farina, over boiled noodles cut very small of course, etc. That way baby can get used to the slightly harder texture and simulate chewing. That is what I went by with my first and she didn't have any issues. In the meantime definitely give those baby rusk crackers as they are also a huge help to get babies eating solids without the risk of choking and another good sign baby is ready for slightly harder solids is if they can feed themselves.

Keep on being awesome mamas you're doing great!


----------



## DobbyForever

Love reading all the updates. Sorry, just so exhausted and busy so none of my own really. Will get around to it eventually


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, I'm mostly over my fear of giving him solids. He's had bits of toast with either PB or jam, strawberries, hard boiled eggs, and my mom gave him a piece of pizza crust today cuz "you kids used to love it" and he seemed to really enjoy it. 

We've still only got the 2 teeth and he's now starting to bite me while feeding sometimes.

Still not properly crawling, but he can move around when he wants to.

Oh, and I'm like 75% sure he used baby sign language to sign "more" and "eat". I almost cried. :')
 



Attached Files:







28471379_10155531643163095_6856534227419445187_n.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4









28168695_10155524978073095_6339801000293507622_n.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 6









27973520_10156328346493783_8872127613039947439_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I love your update and I love your profile pic!


----------



## second.time

So many cool updates! So glad everyone's little ones are thriving and healthy.

A. is eight months tomorrow. He's been eating a lot of puree lately, and we've branched out to eggs and avocado. He also eats little cereal bits. We try to balance out proteins, grains, fruits, etc., but I haven't been brave enough to try other solid foods yet. He still nurses a ton. I haven't weighed him or measured him in a while. Sometimes he can wear 9-month clothes, sometimes he can still just squish into 3-month! It's crazy how much the brands vary. He fits best in 6-month still, I think.

I have realized that A. is a little more high-strung and clingy than my older son. He's had trouble napping without me in the bed, so I've lost some good alone time/work time. I'm hoping this stage ends soon. He's getting good at cruising and can stand with just one hand for support. I had a dream of him walking at eight months because I had a friend whose daughter walked at eight months and I was so impressed, but I think she'll probably keep that record!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Alex hasn't had his 9 month appt yet, but how are everyone's LOs doing?


----------



## DobbyForever

A&#8217;s is a week from Friday. I can&#8217;t believe it. Doing my in/out picture on Sunday since he&#8217;ll be 38w2d.

He&#8217;s been in his helmet for a week and it&#8217;s already starting to correct his flat side.

He&#8217;s just a hilarious love bug. He was in the hospital with pneumonia for a week a couple weeks ago. A few of my coworkers had it as well. That was really hard on all fronts. He hasn&#8217;t seen his dad since then because he just doesn&#8217;t schedule his visitation or pay his child support. Just tired of the paperwork and the abuse and court. Like how has it been a court hearing every month for 5 months and nothing is done?! Whatever I feel like I see the end of the tunnel


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Oh no @ the pneumonia. Glad he's doing better. And it sucks that his dad is still a piece of human garbage. Here's hoping things get resolved soon and you can move on with your life.

So, Alex is getting better at pulling up on BD and me, but he'll only stand holding onto a couch or table if we put him there first. He doesn't crawl; just does the army pull thing. I read recently that 15% of babies never crawl and it shouldn't be considered an official milestone, so that makes me feel a little better. Still terrible at taking naps. These days I try to take him for a walk during his first "nap time" (noon-ish) and he'll usually pass out in the stroller. Or I'll lay him in his swing after he's fallen asleep and pray he'll stay out for like 30 mins.

My mom just took off to Japan for 3 weeks and he was a fussy pants all day. He had a bit of a fever for a couple nights, but that seems to be all better. He's been refusing food here and there and is clingy af. If he can't see me, he squeals. Oh well, when he's a teenager and telling me he hates me, I'll just look back on these times and remember when he couldn't get enough of me. lol

I just turned 30 last week, and now that my BDay is over, it's time to start planning his. I'm like 80% sure I wanna have a beach/splish splash theme for him. One of the perks of having a summer BDay. I just hope the weather cooperates. And I wanna at least make his smash cake. I made my own BDay cake and I think it turned out well. lol
 



Attached Files:







29871774_10155629361853095_3441740967498668017_o.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 1









30571347_10155636681958095_5451252990951178851_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









30581370_10155636681998095_2938435709378448552_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it sucks but just 42 more school days and I can keep him home and away from daycare germs

Funny cake. Happy belated birthday! I&#8217;m also thinking a smash cakes. Right now his theme is Pokémon but only because Black Panther was a non option, though I may have them do avengers and just bring black panther stuff. Idk but definitely going smash pictures and a smash cake. Just annoying because i&#8217;ll Need an adult cake, a smash cake, and a baby cake. To each their own, but i can&#8217;t give A regular cake 

A has hit yhat clingy stage too and I love it for just that reason but it is so exhausting hah. He&#8217;s pretty average with milestones. The only thing i&#8217;m elated about is he is really getting his book handling skills down. He holds the book and helps me turn the pages, and he was flipping through a book at daycare. So the teacher in me is like go boo go! But he has this odd draw to my phone and iPad though I never let him use it. It&#8217;s Weird


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty Alex is adorable!!! Heis mobility will probably take off soon. V started rolling around, then army crawl, then full on crawling. Pulling herself up and doing a small bit of cruising. It too her forever to roll belly to back though. They all go their own pace but true some skip crawling.


Happy belated birthday!! Mine was Friday the 13th (last week) and I also turned 30 :)

Dobby I need to start getting her party stuff! Almost a month away for me.

V is doing great! Well other than being sick right now but she hardly acts sick. She is so tall! I have a feeling she'll be taller than me. I'm like 5'8" or 9".

Life is going well. I'm going from part time to full time but will be an educator at my work. No more nights or holidays :) so excited aboit this opportunity!


----------



## DobbyForever

A had his 9 month. Nothing much. He&#8217;s bounced back from his weight loss and is 18lbs, so back up to 22nd percentile. His length is 28 in but I think she measured wrong because that&#8217;s a huge growth spurt but he is in 12m pants now so maybe. Ex didn&#8217;t show and didn&#8217;t respond to my email. He also tried to threaten to take custody away on Tuesday yet ko and behold he never scheduled a visit today making weekend 5. Such a tool.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Happy belated to you as well, Flueky. :)

Weight: 9.10kg/20lbs 1oz (57%)
Length: 73cm/28.75in (66%)
Head circumference: 47cm (94%)
And we got 2 more teeth coming in.
 



Attached Files:







31172035_10155662922038095_6170369749245199210_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3









31195550_10155662922128095_7997550172012397954_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4









31229312_10155662922193095_192766937013042949_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww look at his teeth! Sounds like he is growing well! Sorry totally thought I posted sooner

Fluek four letters antm


----------



## Flueky88

Just thought I'd check in. We are officially ttc again. I have a Vit D deficiency and I wonder if that played a role in taking awhileto conceive v.

She had her 12month check up. She weighs 24 lb 3 oz, 307/8in tall. All her measurements are in 90th percentiles. It's shocking since she was 5 weeks early. She's progressing well with her milestones too. Anyways, hope everyone andtheir babies are well :)


----------



## Flueky88

How's everyone and their babies???


----------



## PrettyInInk42

We're all good. It's hot af here right now. BD took a week off, so we spent a few days at an airbnb cottage with my friend and her family, visited my MIL for a couple days, and now we're just enjoying what's left of the long weekend. Then it'll be time to start prepping for Alex's BDay, take him to visit his daycare, so he gets used to the other babies and caretakers, and then he'll be one and it'll be back to work for me. :(

Also, it took 11 months, but I finally got a pic of just the 3 of us. Well, 4, if you count my chins. lol. Apparently I didn't get the "no smiling" memo.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180618_1502056.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20180617_1656220.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4









FB_IMG_1530040765855.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Dad is doing everything to drain my finances and avoid paying child support, but he is back on supervised visits. I have had several police departments and CPS say I need full custody. So hopefully the legal system clues in soon.

Im battling the stress as best I can, but I broke down in the bathroom last night. Not like full on just a few tears. But thats a lot to me. Im good at a brave face.

And I get shit everywhere from everyone, from family to strangers, about As development. I know he isnt mentally delayed. I can tell from the logic he shows and interest in observing, but physically. His pincer grasp is still in the works, which makes self feeding a challenge. His tongue thrust is still major, so what little gets in his mouth gets pushed out. He tries to keep it in, but it doesnt happen 96% of the time. He will chew and swallow food you put in for him if its in a good position in his cheeks or on his tongue. He pulls up and crawls with ease, will walk with a walker of along furniture but standing/walking without support eludes us. I will say I am thrilled he stretched and chunked out. I wouldnt peg him as SGA/5 lbs at birth. And he will be out of his helmet next week! :)

But he is a good kid. Well behaved at restaurants. Fun. Cute. Stair beast. Flew up an entire flight of stairs the first time he saw them. Drinks from rimless cups and straws. Definite mommas boy. Loves aquariums and dancing to music. Claps. High fives. Blows kisses/kisses. Starting to share food/his paci.
 



Attached Files:







7C45B307-CFD0-4C71-B241-073FFC70027E.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## second.time

Dobby, I'm so sorry. I hope things get easier and that your ex pulls his own weight or at least makes things less stressful for you. As for development, it sounds like A is doing just fine. It's hard to deal with negative comments but you know he's doing well, your doctor knows he's doing well, that's all that matters.

All these photos are beautiful! Such sweet faces! Best of luck to all of you in TTC mode again, I hope you have BFPs very soon.

My biggest concern with A is still his size. He's near the VERY bottom of the chart for height, not much better for weight. I struggle with feeling guilty or like I'm doing something wrong. He still mostly wears nine-month outfits!

I have a friend with a 6-year-old and a 3-year-old who are only ONE pound different in weight, so I know sometimes it just happens that way. But it's still hard not to feel self-conscious or guilty. 

The good news is A has a healthy appetite, loves to feed himself, tries a huge variety of foods, so I know he's getting good nutrition, even if he's genetically tiny. He stands, walks a little bit, says peekaboo and uh-oh and bye-bye, etc. He's a mellow baby too, really sweet and curious. 

Our family is moving to a different state at the end of the month! It will be great to live near family and not have to be doing this solo for the first time in five years, but it's also a little intimidating. We did buy our first house too: scary/cool. Wish us luck!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

How'd everyone doing now that our babies are a year old?!


----------



## Weebles

Hey gag! DD is fabulous and soon to become a big sister! We're thrilled. She's taking her first steps, not quite what Is call walking but she's so close. She loves kitties and meows all the time, even in her sleep. I'd love to hear how you're doing too!

I started a reply yesterday too but the site twitched out and I lost it so here is the short version. 

Pink, I love your family photo! We have a hard time getting together for them to so they are really something I treasure. 

Dobby, A sounds like he's doing fantastic. Baby's don't follow a Dr's timeline so I don't think it's anything to worry about. Keep an eye on things and trust your mama gut. Also, I'm sorry your ex is giving you such a hard time. My DS's father put me through the wringer too but those stresses are so far gone now I can hardly remember. You're strong and will get through it. ((Hugs))

And congrats again Fleuky!!


----------



## Flueky88

How embarrasing I posted and forgot to reply!!

Pretty I love his overalls!! I also like the blue hair. I should have dyed mine a funky color on my leave as I cannot normally due to work dress code.

Dobby I just love his hair :) as for the rest, I've kept up with you on gen. Chatter.

Second they all grow at their own pace and some are just meant to be smaller. 

Hope you are settling into your new home. How exciting!!

Gag, we are doing well. V is nearly running and is picking up a bit with her speech. She's a tall girl, but she's meant to be tall. Eating well and broke from the pacifier. 

I'm exhausted, but hoping it'll get better as I'm getting closer to 2nd tri.

How are you and P? Any plans to ttc soon??

Weebles I almost posted to tell you to test but you did!! Ah so happy for you!! I do hope you make it to term this time. I'm sure they will talk about makena shots with you. 

Thats so cute she meows in her sleep :) :)



So seems there are 3 from this group expecting:leson, weebles, and myself. Anyone going to ttc soon??


----------



## Weebles

Fleuky, have you started talking to V about being a big sister? I don't want D to be surprised or feel replaced but they're so little I'm not sure how much she'll understand. I found a book that looks cute on Amazon and the older baby in the pictures looks kind of like her so I'm waiting for that to arrive.


----------



## DobbyForever

Super busy but enjoying reading the updates


----------



## Flueky88

Weebles I have not sure on her comprehension but I figure it's best to talk about. Oh a book is a good idea! I think I read something about showing them their baby pics to try to help their comprehension


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Thanks. Luckily I can have hair like this at my job. :)

Well, BD and I are pretty much NTNP. I had a positive opk today and yesterday and we've DTD sans condom 2 and 6 days go. So, I guess I've just started my TWW.


----------



## second.time

Wow, congratulations to all the new BFPs! I hope you all have wonderful, healthy pregnancies. And Pretty, hope you see your BFP very soon! 

All's well over here. A is walking a lot, I think he started right around his first birthday and is pretty steady on his feet. He loves reading and asks us to read him books a lot. He's a mimic, always imitating everything people around him do. I'm a little tired ... I've been home with him and my 5-year-old a lot and my older boy is having trouble adjusting to kindergarten/dealing with separation anxiety. Having kids in such different stages is definitely tiring in some ways. They're getting really cute together though, playing more.

Anyone else still nursing? I'd love to wean but A's not anywhere near baby-led weaning right now. He's just as obsessive about it as when he was younger. He has a good appetite too but the nursing, especially the night-nursing, wears me down.


----------



## Weebles

I'm still nursing as well second. Like you said about A, D is just as obsessed with it as she was as a newborn.. Maybe even more so. I really want to do baby led weaning but I'm also wanting to gently nudge her in that direction. She would happily nurse every 1-2 hours. We're cosleeping as well so I am still not getting a full night's rest as she wants to nurse every time she stirs.


----------



## second.time

Weebles said:


> I'm still nursing as well second. Like you said about A, D is just as obsessed with it as she was as a newborn.. Maybe even more so. I really want to do baby led weaning but I'm also wanting to gently nudge her in that direction. She would happily nurse every 1-2 hours. We're cosleeping as well so I am still not getting a full night's rest as she wants to nurse every time she stirs.

Wow, nursing while pregnant! You're a hero. It tires me out enough to co-sleep and nurse a toddler while not pregnant.

The daytime sessions I can cut down with some effort but at night A cries REALLY hard if I don't nurse him and won't settle down for anything. It's hard to sleep while nursing but it's also hard to sleep with a baby crying his heart out so I'm kind of in a pickle. My older son nursed till about 22 months ... it felt natural and easy to wean him, he was losing interest. Kind of hoping A doesn't take that long but it's not looking good!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kudos. No help here. A was always on the bottle, and after he was hospitalized for a week my supply tanked because I could only manage to pump twice a day. But I was always supplementing with formula because my supply sucked and he needed extra calories. That took a lot to not feel like a complete failure. So no tips sorry!


----------



## second.time

DobbyForever said:


> Kudos. No help here. A was always on the bottle, and after he was hospitalized for a week my supply tanked because I could only manage to pump twice a day. But I was always supplementing with formula because my supply sucked and he needed extra calories. That took a lot to not feel like a complete failure. So no tips sorry!

Everyone makes the decisions they need to for the health and happiness of themselves and their babies! Each situation is so unique. You faced a lot of challenges that not everybody does and did your best, which is amazing. Plus formula is just as good as breastfeeding, it's all about the love and care and you give your baby plenty of that. Nursing just happened to be easy for me but if it hadn't been I wouldn't have had any reservations about switching to formula.


----------



## Weebles

Dobby you pumped like I can't even imagine if I remember correctly. You had so many challenges and I was always super impressed with your dedication. You did far better in those circumstances than I ever could have. I don't think you have anything at all to feel badly about, in fact just the opposite. It was an amazing achievement and you truly should be proud of that feat. 

Also, there is zero wrong with formula feeding anyway. My DS was combo fed almost right from the start and fully weaned pretty early too, that's just how it worked out. And that's the way it is with being a mom, no matter what you do it seems there is always something to worry about and something to feel guilty about! I'm sorry for coming across the way I did, it's just a set of difficulties I'm dealing with and I only meant to vent, not make you feel bad!


----------



## Flueky88

Second how cute about the reading. V prefers just carrying, chewing, and flipping through the books. She doesn't like sitting still :haha:

Bf didn't work for us so yeah...


Pretty can't wait to see if BFP or 

Dobby you pumped like a champ. Be proud of that :)

Weebles are going to do makena shots this time??


----------



## Weebles

I'm not 100% sure. My first appointment is this coming Monday and I'm sure it will be discussed. Both times I went into labor it was due to pPROM which mekena doesn't help prevent. Although when pregnant with DS I went into active labor around 7 months (contractions) and had to have it stopped which fortunately was successful until my water broke a month later. We'll see! I'd love to have a full term baby!

Happy (early) 14 weeks Flueky! How did your NT scan go? Any early guesses?


----------



## Flueky88

Weebles hope your appt goes great and happy early 7 weeks :) 

I'm hoping it helps me go full term or a couple weeks longer at least. 

Where I'm at they just do a dating scan at 7 to 8 weeks and anatomy scan around 20 weeks. I suppose if I asked I could have had one, but not sure insurance would cover it. 

Gender guesses most the old wives tales point to boy except for baking soda and Chinese gender calendar. My first instinct was boy as well, so we'll see. I did dream this week I gave birth to another girl. I dreamt of a boy with V, obviously not a boy. The cycle I conceived I dreamt of AF instead of bfp so my dreams have been opposite :haha:


----------



## second.time

Flueky and weebles, hope your pregnancies are going beautifully! Can't believe how quickly pregnancy goes by when it's not you who's pregnant, ha. Do either of you have any preference for a boy/girl or are you just thrilled with whatever comes? 

I've been going through something weird and unexpected lately, I've been really yearning for a third baby. DH and I are both in total agreement about two kids being perfect. I know it's better for our finances/careers/sanity to have two. But I feel almost in mourning over being done with the excitement and anticipation of being pregnant. I'm really shocked because I did NOT expect to feel this way. Since my A was born I've felt really glad to have a complete family and be done with babies. So I don't know where this is coming from, or why.

And it's not even about trying for a girl as I'm pretty sure we'd end up with another boy! Boys are so prevalent in both families. But it's just a surprising thing to be going through. I keep reminding myself that there's always going to be a last baby, whether it's your first or your twelfth. Just trying to figure out what I really want right now I guess.


----------



## Flueky88

Second, it's going well for me. I had horrible exhaustion 1st tri, but smooth sailing now. This pregnancy is going by much faster though. I guess less time to think about it.

I'm hoping for boy and boy was ny initial instinct. However, I'd be happy with another girl.

Well I hope you and DH can agree on ttc or not. Feeling broody is awful. I always think I won't regret a child, but I would regret not trying if I felt incomplete with our family. Not sure if we are done now though.


----------



## second.time

Either way that will be exciting! One of each would be lovely but I bet raising two sisters would be great as well, they'd have such a nice bond being so close in age. Glad the pregnancy is going well. I found that it went much more quickly with my second, and I had a little less anxiety and was able to enjoy and cherish it more. 

Well if I really REALLY wanted a third, DH would be cautious but I think he'd agree to it. He comes from a family of three and I think he'd like recreating his own family growing up. But I'm also on the fence. Some months I'm so happy to be done with kids, sometimes I feel really broody and long for just one more. I'm trying to make myself imagine it past the pregnancy stage though. Do I want three school-age kids? We'd need to get a new car, always consider a larger house, etc. ... two has always felt right for us and I think we'll be happy with our boys. I guess it's something I could consider down the road. I am 34 but my mom had her youngest at 40!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Hi Ladies - I have not been on in a loooong time. I cannot believe this thread is still going and I cannot believe we have some BFP!

I just got my BFP, so hoooray for 2 under 2!!

I will catch up on the thread to see how everyone is doing.

Miss you guys! <3


----------



## 808malia

Wow, it's nice to see that this page is still active! Can't believe how many new pregnancies we have on here, congrats! I just came by to snoop a bit, because I think I might be pregnant again!


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats ttcfirst!!! I'm a bit nervous about 2 under 2, but I think later in life it'll be nice for V to have a sister so close in age.

808 take a test!!


----------



## 808malia

I took a test yesterday and it had a very faint blue line... It is one of those CVS cheapies though so not sure how reliable it is. Gonna take another one tonight with a longer hold to see if it gets darker!

Congrats on your pregnancy! I hope it has been good to you so far:hugs2:


----------



## Flueky88

808 oh how exciting!!! FX!! You should post it :) I love seeing those 2 lines or looking for a line. Any symptoms??

This pregnancy has been different. It's not been too bad. MS was pretty much non existent. Heartburn has been an early nuisance. Looking forward to reaching viability soon and hoping to make it closer to full term :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, SO and I are expecting another LO in June of next year. :)


----------



## second.time

Huge congrats, pretty! That will be wonderful to have two summer babies. Hope it's a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Congrats on finding out you're having a girl, flueky! 

Malia, good luck with your BFP. I hope you've got good news by now but if not I hope you see a lovely BFP very soon.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks, but I just found out my EDD is June 27 and I'm pretty disappointed. -.-


----------



## Maurie

I think I’d like to join this group.
My edd is July 15
I am finally pregnant after my loss last year due to a subchorionic hemorrhage at 13 weeks. Our first son. The hemorrhages caused 7 ER trips in 16 days, a lot of blood loss and was very traumatic.
I had also lost our first baby at 6 weeks in 2012.

I have a healthy 5 year old girl and 2 year old girl.
After getting many tests and starting thyroid medication, I was pregnant 2 months later. I’m super paranoid but hopeful! I really want to get through the 6 week mark next week, and my anxieties will go down a little. They have assured me that the hemorrhage was a fluke and not likely to happen again.

We have decided to keep this pregnancy to ourselves until 16-19 weeks. Thankfully it’s winter and I love hoodies. I didnt show with my girls until 16ish weeks anyway.

Here’s to a healthy 9 months for us all!

Edited to add, I had bloodwork done at 4w1d 179 and again 4w3d- 538


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats on your pregnancy, @Maurie , but this group is for women who already had babies in June/July 2017. You want "July Jewels 2019" .


----------



## Maurie

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy, @Maurie , but this group is for women who already had babies in June/July 2017. You want "July Jewels 2019" .

Oops 
Thank you!


----------



## second.time

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Thanks, but I just found out my EDD is June 27 and I'm pretty disappointed. -.-

Oh no, why is that disappointing? That sounds like a lovely birthday to me! Your little boy was later in July, right, so hopefully that's a good space between them. There are only four days between my birthday and my older brother's birthday (he's two years older) ... we did a lot of joint birthday parties. None of the other kids were born in May so it was always a special bond to have a close birthday like that.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

second - Cuz it's not the gap I'd like. Ideally, there would be a couple months between all my kids' BDays, but considering the circumstances (and before the scan), I was hoping I'd be further along than I thought and best case scenario: there'd be at least a full 30 days between BDays. I'd even settle for at least being born in separate months. But even with my "history of going early", that's cutting it way too close for comfort.


----------



## second.time

PrettyInInk42 said:


> second - Cuz it's not the gap I'd like. Ideally, there would be a couple months between all my kids' BDays, but considering the circumstances (and before the scan), I was hoping I'd be further along than I thought and best case scenario: there'd be at least a full 30 days between BDays. I'd even settle for at least being born in separate months. But even with my "history of going early", that's cutting it way too close for comfort.

I see! I'm sorry. I hope this little one shows up a tiny bit early (but still safely) to give you some extra space between birthdays. It's still really exciting. I know your son might be too young to really grasp the concept but how cool that he gets to be a big brother.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thinking of everyone! Our babies aren’t babies anymore! I was at Costco crying like an idiot because they had little blue bikes and the age said 2-5 years, and A being in Size 6 Overnight Swaddlers and his last box of Size 5 Cruisers ahhh. Where did our babies go?!

In update news:
I’m still single with no true period yet. Had withdrawal bleed after taking medroxyprogesterone so on “CD” 38.
My ex is still an a*hat.
A either had a language delay or Autism but has the sweetest laugh and is a killer with the ladies and a soccer ball

ETA did not realize people were posting this whole time ugh this new bnb layout


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I totally forgot my username and password and have missed all this wonderful news. Congratulations to ask the expecting mommy's of #2.

We are not pregnant and not trying. We may be one and done.. we are still deciding. 2019 has started off crazy. My husband's grandmother passed on the 12, we've been traveling for our business, and it's been non stop. 

P is getting so big and isn't a baby anymore which makes me sad. She can Count to ten, she can build mega blocks and has been for a few months, she's in size 5 diapers, still can wear some 12m clothes, is saying so much I can't even keep up, and is obsessed with cats. She loves apples and chicken and is off the binky and down to two bottles a day. She is a huge daddys girl and is just the best thing to ever happen to us. Her 18 month appointment is next week so I'm curious to see her stats..


----------



## DobbyForever

Gag so sorry about the loss.

I chuckled a bit about the username thing. Been there :)

That’s such a great update! Kudos! I hear you. They are really starting to look like kids instead of babies.

I’m also likely looking at just one. The cost of living here is insane, and i have seen what the dating world has to over my chubbier, almost 30 single mom self. Rather stay single. And while I’d totally use a donor, can’t afford two kids on one salary here. So that’s been hard to swallow. It was one thing when it was my choice but now I feel like it’s not.

Ex still an a*

A was diagnosed with mild ASD.

Been fighting off depression.

Work sucks. We are likely to strike soon.

Good times.


----------



## Flueky88

Gag how did her check up go?? That's amazing what she can do. Interesting how they all develop at their own pace. V is not close to counting to ten. She really won't speak "on command". She understands words and speaks if she feels like it.

Sorry for your loss. There is nothing wrong with being one and done if that feels right for your family. I'm leaning strongly towards two and done. I had considered 3 before but not really feeling that now.

Dobby that stinks about losing the option on #2 not by choice. Also hope things pick up in your life. :hugs:


----------



## Weebles

I'm so happy to see our little group is still active. 

I haven't checked in for awhile. I had a MMC since I last posted here. But I'm currently expecting again, due in august now, but I just can't seem to get excited about it. I'm still very much grieving and being pregnant again is kind of triggering. I'm trying. 

D is doing wonderfully. She's pretty tiny, 25th percentile for height and weight but she's super smart. Not counting to ten by a long shot, lol, but she's starting to get the concept of numbers, colors, and letters. I've found some good mommy and me activities in my area and we've been having a lot of fun at those. I think she's going to love being a big sister. Oh, and I think she's finally weaned! It's been three days since she's last asked and.. I'm so relieved. Nursing aversion was a thing for me since I got pregnant this time and it's pretty much the worst thing in the world. It was weird, like the last couple of times she "nursed" she had forgotten how. 

Dobby, my DS also had mild asd. Had/has, I don't know, I don't think he actually has the diagnosis anymore. He had so many major delays when he was a baby/toddler, so right around this age. He was over three before he even really started to talk. Several years of occupational, developmental, and sensory therapy, special ed (math) classes in elementary.. But you'd never know now. If you met him you'd think I was full of shit. He still has some trouble with w's (who, what, when, why, where) but that's pretty much it as far as I can tell. He's my son and pretty fantastic. Early intervention is so amazing, that early diagnosis is a good thing.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So her appointment went great. She's 24lb, 34in tall and they are very happy with her developmentally... She is very strong willed though so I'm learning how to discepline early..

On another note.. ever heard the old saying when someone dies, someone always gets pregnant..

Well the morning after my last post.. we found out we are expecting again.. so I'm due sometime between September and October... Funny sense of humor God has...

Dobby just because he was diagnosed doesn't mean he won't be a normal functioning child. A good friend of my mom's has a son that was very high on the scale but today he is a very smart and very well functioning ten year old.

As for number two you never know.. I'm sure you'll find an amazing man who will treat your baby like it's his.. it'll come when you least expect it..

Fluek.. I was shocked too and the doctor said she's ahead. I'm sure it's cause she hangs out with my nephew whos 11 months older than her constantly...

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Flueky88

Weebles I'm so sorry for your loss and not being able to feel excited about this pregnancy. Will you be finding out gender?? Yay for DD doing so well :)

Gag omg congrats!! Ah the irony of life. How are you feeling??


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Fluek.. I'm doing ok.. I feel horrible for not being excited about this pregnancy... It makes me feel like a bad person. I think we were so excited about P because it took awhile and we lost our first pregnancy and had recently lost my father in law so it was something really exciting..This was so not expected and I think I'm still kind of in shock..

How are you doing?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gag - Sorry for the loss, but congrats on the pregnancy! And good to hear P is doing so well.

Weebles - Glad to hear D is doing great too. :)

Flueky and Dobby - We're all up-to-date from the other forum. lol

AFM, I had a MMC back in December, but I'm now pg again. Only about 4 1/2 weeks right now and I'm really hoping this one stays. SO and I are still together and he already knows about this new baby. Alex is good. Not sure how many numbers he knows, but he'll definitely say "ah.. doo.." for "one.. two..", knows several baby sign language signs, getting the hang of using cutlery, 85th percentile for height and weight, totally off bottles, and is just generally a pretty happy boy.


----------



## second.time

Wow, so many updates I missed! Congratulations, gag, on the new baby, and I'm sorry for the loss your family has experienced lately. I hope it's a peaceful pregnancy. I don't think it's terrible to not be excited. A lot of pregnant women are numb or worried or just not thrilled at first, it seems totally normal. You have plenty of time to get excited about a new baby. 

Pretty, congratulations on the new pregnancy and hope it's a happy and healthy nine months for you. And same to weebles. I'm sorry about the pregnancy losses you've both experienced and hope these pregnancies are healing.

Dobby -- that is tough about grappling with the possibility of not having another, but I know our families unfold the way they're meant to. You may end up loving having a close bond as the two of you, or you may meet someone new and have a second at some point. It's so hard to know. 

We are pretty much definitely done. I have an IUD now and my husband will probably get a vasectomy over the summer. Two feels exactly right for us. 

My A. is doing well but he is such a tiny boy! He can wear 18-month clothes but they're kind of longish on him. He still fits plenty of 12-month clothes. He's on the charts with his weight but not his height ... he has such a hearty appetite but it all goes to his little potbelly. He also still looks more "babyish" than a lot of 19-month-olds, just because he's shorter. So sometimes people will be surprised he's as old as he is and I have to grapple with feelings of guilt, even though his doctors are happy and this is just the way he is. I remember people being shocked because I always looked so young as a kid and I won't lie, it did hurt my feelings sometimes. I guess I just need to learn how to boost his confidence. My older DS has consistently been in the 70th-80th percentile for height and I never realized how much it can weigh on you to have a kid who's not growing very fast.

Otherwise, he talks a lot, speaks in sentences, is super happy and bubbly, is obsessed with reading books (he looks at the pictures by himself a lot) and can focus on his games and toys really well. He's a sunny little boy and very healthy and loved by our extended family.


----------



## Aphy

Hi Everyone, haven't been on this group in over a year so so happy to see it is still active! So many updates to catch up on! Congratulations on all the new pregnancies etc I hope the hormones have been treating you all well :)

K is 20 months already (where did the time go??). Has weaned himself recently off bottles and milk which was surprising...next up, the dummy. I am going this afternoon to have my mirena removed but if I am honest, I have a lot of ambivalent feelings about trying for #2 already

I hope everyone continues to update on how they are doing and what their toddlers are up to these days


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Pretty congratulations.. I hope all is going well

Aphy, gl with trying for #2

As for me I've been so sick with this baby.. due date is October 10, but since I'm AMA this go around they won't let me go past 39 Weeks... We are doing the harmony year this weekend so we'll find out what the gender is next week.


----------



## Aphy

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Pretty congratulations.. I hope all is going well
> 
> Aphy, gl with trying for #2
> 
> As for me I've been so sick with this baby.. due date is October 10, but since I'm AMA this go around they won't let me go past 39 Weeks... We are doing the harmony year this weekend so we'll find out what the gender is next week.

Im sorry you have been so sick :( is it morning sickness? exciting about the gender scan!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy said:


> Im sorry you have been so sick :( is it morning sickness? exciting about the gender scan!!

Yeah but it's all day sickness instead of morning lol. And I just got over the stomach bug as well...

The harmony is actually the blood test so I just had it done yesterday so we'll know soon!!


----------



## Flueky88

Gag has the shock worn off now? How exciting to find out gender later this week :) 

Sorry the sickness has been so bad for you. I hope it eases soon. You're still 1st tri?

Second glad A is doing well. On the opposite end of the height spectrum but sometimes I worry people judge me because V looks like a 3 y.o. but her speech isn't the greatest. Also there comes a time you don't want to look older. I'm also thinking 2 and done, but we aren't ready for a vasectomy, tubal, etc.

Aphy good luck ttc#2. It was a much quicker process than ttc#1 for me. Glad K is doing well and hope getting rid of his pacifier isn't too rough.

AFM baby S was born March 6th. I had another fast labor. 3 hours from start of contractions and pushed out in 5 minutes. I didn't have time for an epidural but I managed to deal with the pain with breathing techniques. Pushing was much easier being able to feel things too. No tears or perineum pain. It was pretty amazing. V is a great big sister. She likes to gently rub S's head and give her hugs. 

V is doing well, speech may be a bit behind. I think it's more a stubborn thing than intellectual or ASD. She's going through a phase of not wanting to eat things she used to like. Hoping she goes back to eating healthy foods again. I'm thinking teething and new family dynamics have a lot to do with her behaviour.


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Flueky! Im glad it was such a quick birth, that's impressive! V must be loving being a big sister :)

Cant wait to hear outcome Gag!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Fleuk I'm so happy for you!! Congratulations. I think the shock of it all is starting to wear off..

Right now my emotions are conflicted to be honest.. I hate to even type this as I'm sure I'll get some flack for it, but I'm not excited yet about it. I have so many people I know who have been trying for years to get pregnant. Even a good friend of mine (she actually has a YouTube channel about her infertility) who tried for almost eight years, two failed iui's, and the first ivf attempt had a knicked bladder from egg retrieval so she had to wait for transferral is finally now pregnant with twins and here I am not trying, actually preventing and I get pregnant. I know God has a plan and I know everything will work out, but not having any of my own family here.. I'm actually kind of scared.
P is always on the go and although she is an amazing little girl she always wants my attention and I don't know how to divide it on two..

We are positive we are done with two and my dh has come to terms that once I deliver.. he's getting a vesectomy. 

I did find out that my best friend is actually expecting too and they are almost two weeks further along then we are (I'm 10.5 weeks). Her second and P are only 4 months apart and now these two will be a week or so apart... That at least gets me a bit excited..

Anyways enough rambling..


----------



## Aphy

Gag, you wont get any flack from this side, something as huge as an unplanned pregnancy is no joke :shock: If I may ask, you say you were preventing, what method failed? I'm sure the excitement will happen once you and DH have wrapped your heads around it, which I am sure is no easy task!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aphy said:


> Gag, you wont get any flack from this side, something as huge as an unplanned pregnancy is no joke :shock: If I may ask, you say you were preventing, what method failed? I'm sure the excitement will happen once you and DH have wrapped your heads around it, which I am sure is no easy task!

We were using condoms and pull out.. I couldn't go back on birth control after Peyton because it was messing with my thyroid.


----------



## Aphy

Gag, This baby really wanted to come into the world it seems :)


----------



## Weebles

Congratz @Flueky88 !!

I can't believe how many of us are either with a new LO or preggers again 

So sorry for your loss @PrettyInInk42. Both of us ended up having mmc and both of us are now pregnant with our rainbows. Happy and sad, both are a struggle. 

@Gagrlinpitt My first was a surprise as well but I couldn't imagine my life without him. Don't feel guilty, it's life changing and shocking news. I felt the same panic with every pregnancy, planned or not made no difference. 

Afm.. I'm a little more than 18 weeks now. I can't feel the baby move but I recently found out I have an anterior placenta. I really wish I didn't as movements would be reassuring. We're currently househunting as we need the extra space.


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Weebles! I am so happy for you guys and house hunting is super exciting (and stressful). I really hope you start feeling movement soon!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hey ladies.. just a quick update. Got all my bloodwork back. Everything is perfect and all DNA is totally normal! 

We also will be team.....

Boy!!!

This is exactly what Dh and I prayed for and now we are excited this will complete our family of four.


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats on team boy and good test results!!

Weebles congrats dear!! Almost halfway there now!! Are you taking makena to prevent preterm labor? It worked for me :)


----------



## second.time

Flueky, I have heard that from parents of taller kids, that it's tough when other people are judgmental because they expect your kid to be more advanced developmentally. I guess either end of the size chart has its own challenges! I weighed my little guy and he's about 23.4 pounds at 21 months, which is small but still ALMOST within normal range. And the best thing is that it took me a LONG time to get him up over the 20-pound mark and now he's putting on weight more quickly. So I'm taking our little victories. 

Of course I told my mother-in-law and she said my husband was 25 pounds by six months, ha. So that took the wind out of my sails. (I think she makes these things up sometimes TBH.)

He's still such a happy guy and we actually taught him to say, "I love Mama," "I love Dada," etc. ... yes, maybe it's cheating since he's not saying it spontaneously but it's really really cute. 

Also, Flueky, huge congrats on your little girl arriving safely into the world! Hope you're all settling in to the two-kid life well.

Weebles, good luck house-hunting and congrats on being past the halfway point by now.

And gags, so fun to be having a boy. That's so lovely, one of each. I hope the pregnancy continues to feel better emotionally and you get more used to the idea of two kids. I know it's hard when you live farther from family but we managed OK as a family and I'm sure you'll be surrounded by other means of support.


----------

